# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur PC >  Le topic des bons plans, des soldes steam, des traîtrises et des putschs

## Baalim

Campagne en cours, élections en vue :

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-flooder-tous




*LE TOPIC DES DISCUSSIONS SUR LES BONS PLANS
*

*VERSION COURTE* 

Les jeux vidéo sont un loisir de tocards. C'est de la merde (oui, même sur pc)
Donc il ne peut y avoir de bons plans.

Le seul bon plan, c'est de ne pas y jouer.
Allez donc lire (ou apprendre à lire) ou troller un forum pour avoir une activité plus constructive.

CQFD.



*VERSION DIRECTOR'S CUT*


*SOMMAIRE*

0. Situation de l'achat de jeux démat' sur PC
1. Les sites de "confiance"
2. Les sites du "marché gris"
3. Le cas –classé- Nuuvem
4. L’échange de clés TF2 (ou CS GO)
5. Les sites de bundles
6. La "monnaie" Groupees et les précommande à l'aveugle
7. L’abonnement Humble Bundle Monthly
8. Les cartes steam
9. Les comparateurs de prix
10. Amazon Prime Twitch
11. Le classement des meilleurs FF


*0. LES JEUX DEMATERIALISES*


Le jeu pc a pratiquement disparu des rayons des grandes surfaces et des chaines spécialisées.
Il passe désormais par voie dématérialisée et à 90 % sur steam qui monopolise le marché.

Vous pouvez passer à la section suivante.

*
1. LES SITES DE CONFIANCE
*
1.    Steam : site de vente, plateforme de jeu, l’énorme du marché (http://store.steampowered.com/)
2.    Gog : site de référence pour les jeux sans DRM (https://www.gog.com/)
3.    Origin : Plateforme de vente et de jeu de l’éditeur Electronic Arts (https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store)
4.    Uplay : Plateforme de vente et de jeu de l’éditeur Ubi Soft (https://store.ubi.com/)
5.    Amazon et les autres : vendeurs de clés steam, origin, uplay voire de jeux DRM free
6.    Humble store : site désormais incontournable et pourtant honteusement oublié par l'auteur (https://www.humblebundle.com/store)
7.    Itch.io : plate-forme réservée aux indépendants, véritable laboratoire à ovni, c'est un peu ce que desura voulait être à l'époque (https://itch.io/)
8.    Green Man Gaming : vendeur anglais. Très fiable.

Ouais, c’était chouette à lire. Si vous choisissez d’acheter ici, vous avez gagné le jeu, si vous êtes un vilain, allez au paragraphe 2.

Un lien officiel d'UBI soft présentant la liste des revendeurs autorisés :
https://support.ubi.com/en-US/Faqs/0...ised-Retailers


*2. LES SITES "MARKETPLACES"*

Soyons clairs : je ne cautionne pas et je désapprouve ce genre de sites mais bon, ils existent. Faut faire avec. 

Ce sont tous les autres, ceux qui ne montent que des plateformes d'échanges entre offreurs et acheteurs. Bref, de simples intermédiaires qui n’assument (hors assurances payables en sus) presque aucune responsabilité sur les échanges réalisés.

La plupart du temps, la structure est toujours la même : comme eBay, Amazon Marketplace ou Priceminister, ce sont des hébergeurs d'offres qui touchent une commission sur chaque vente. De là, les utilisateurs ont alors le choix de plusieurs clés fournies par des vendeurs, issus d'origines variées (Steam indien, Uplay mexicain, Origin ouzbek...), parfois géo-verrouillées (region lock alias « vous l’avez dans l’os »), parfois ne proposant le jeu que dans certaines langues.

Vous connaissez EBay ? Alors vous avez une idée du concept général.

Faut pas vous leurrer, vous n'aurez la certitude d'avoir acquis une clé légitime. Comme pour les échanges. Ou Cpcgifts, ce repaire de ruffians.

G2A, leader du marché, essaye de se refaire une virginité à coup de bundles ultra légit’.
Vu que ça fait un mois, on attendra avant d’en tirer une conclusion.


*3. LE CAS NUUVEM*

A l'origine, c’était bien et les prix brésiliens n’étaient pas chers.
Maintenant, c’est naze. La plupart des offres ne sont plus accessibles (Hors VPN mais j’aime pas les VPN alors vos gueules EDIT OldNoobie : ça ne passe même plus avec un VPN)


*4. DES JEUX CONTRE DES CLES TF2 ?*


Avant, les clés tf2 étaient le paradis des traders en herbe.
Maintenant que valve a sonné la fin de la récré et imposé des restrictions multiples et variées, les échanges se sont taris et ne passent presque plus que par tf2 outpost et steamtrades.


*5. LES SITES DE BUNDLES*

Les sites de bundles vous permettent d’acquérir, à vil prix, un ensemble hétéroclite de jeux (voire de livres, films, comics ou musiques).

Le leader incontesté du marché est Humble bundle (qui en est à l’origine).
Bundlestars est également très respectables.

Les autres souffrent nettement plus et certains d’entre eux ont récemment fermé leurs portes.

Encore debouts –pour l’instant- :

Groupees
Indie Gala
Daily Indie Games


*6. LES GROUPEES COINS ET LES PRECOMMANDES A L'AVEUGLE*

Les groupees coins servent tout bêtement acheter les bundles du cru (jeux, musiques ou comics, pas de restriction)
lorsque l'acheteur en détient sur son compte, il voit apparaître de l'achat, un icône groupees à côté des sigles paypal, amazon et visa.

3 trucs à savoir :

Les pièces ont différentes valeurs. Certaines sont fixes (steampunk bundle), d'autres augmentent avec le temps en fonction de leur rapport valeur / rareté (Pareto serait fier )

Les groupees coins sont utilisables en une seule fois. Ils ne rendent donc pas la monnaie chez Groupees.

Plusieurs groupees coins peuvent être utilisées conjointement lors d'un achat.

Les groupees coins ne sont pas utilisables avec les précommandes mais sont valables pour tout le reste.

Bref, on ne peut pas précommander un bundle avec mais on peut acheter ce même bundle dès son lancement.

Les précommandes -à l'aveugle- se font généralement à 50% du prix de vente final.



*7. L’ABONNEMENT HUMBLE BUNDLE MONTHLY*

Le site Humble Bundle a proposé il y a près d’un an une nouvelle formule d’abonnement : le Humble Bundle Monthly.

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

L’idée n’est donc plus d’acheter un bundle sur la base des jeux qu’il contient et suffisamment rapidement pour ne pas voir la moyenne des achats grimper, de même que le prix du palier intermédiaire, généralement le plus intéressant, mais d’acquérir à l’avance une demi-douzaine de jeux totalement inconnus au moment du paiement.

L’objectif de l’abonnement est de proposer, chaque mois, six ou sept jeu en moyenne dont un gros titre, des jeux indépendants spécifiquement choisis par l’équipe en raison de leur qualité et, enfin, un inédit propre au bundle.

L’abonnement, d’une durée d’un mois, se poursuit par tacite reconduction et peut-être interrompu définitivement ou mis en pause pendant 30 jours à tout moment par l’acquéreur.

Il est impossible d’acquérir le bundle une fois les jeux révélés et tout nouvel abonnement ou réabonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant.

Cet abonnement donne droit ristourne de 10 % sur la boutique Humble. Cette ristourne n’est pas maintenue lorsque l’abonnement est mis en pause (mais on peut pauser/dé-pauser/multiplier les barbarismes pour en profiter). Elle est définitivement perdue en cas de résiliation.

Les jeux sont révélés et accessibles le premier vendredi de chaque mois.

Humble bundle rémunère les parrainages. Ne croyez donc pas les autres joueurs qui vous disent qu'ils vous aiment quand vous parlez de vous abonner.


Groupees vient de lancer une offre –low cost- similaire sans qu'on sache trop s'il s'agit ou non d'un oneshot
https://groupees.com/bma4


*8 - L'ELEVAGE DE CARTES*

Valve a inventé un truc tellement absurde que ça en devient fabuleux : l’album d’images panini virtuel.

Oui, dit comme ça, ça a l’air complètement con. En fait, c’est complètement con mais on ne peut pas s’empêcher de récolter les jolies images virtuelles.

1)    Parce que c’est gratos,
2)    Parce que ça se revend,
3)    Parce que c’est joli,
4)    Parce que ça permet de se fabriquer des badges tout aussi virtuels.

Choisis ton camp, camarade.


Explication :

Les jeux qui propose ces cartes à échanger ™ permettent de débloquer, en jouant, la moitié des cartes nécessaires pour fabriquer son badge. 

L’autre moitié, faudra la dealer sur le steam market.
L’idée de génie ? Valve prend une commission sur toutes les ventes de cartes et autres bidules inutiles et ça fait un peu de blé pour les développeurs.

Le rapport avec ce topic ?
Vous butinez les cartes (seul ou avec un logiciel comme Archie Steam Farm –asf- ou Idle master), vous les vendez et vous achetez des jeux. Genius ! 

https://github.com/JustArchi/ArchiSteamFarm
http://www.steamidlemaster.com/

Faites quand même attention avec ces programmes. Bien que personne ne se soit fait gronder jusqu'à présent, ils vous placent néanmoins en infraction avec les conditions générales d'utilisation de steam.


*9. LES COMPARATEURS DE PRIX*

En fait, il n’en reste plus qu’un qui fait la pluie et le beau temps : Isthereanydeal.com

Le site vous permet, grâce à des filtres multiples, de traquer, sur la plupart des boutiques « legit », la moindre baisse de prix.

Mieux encore, vous pouvez classer votre collection, votre liste d’attente, individualiser les réductions attendues etc.

Bref, c’est fantastique et juste indispensable pour tout canard radin qui se respecte.

https://isthereanydeal.com/

Presque aussi bien, le subforum Reddit games deals: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/new/

Un peu moins bien, le topic des discussions autour des bons plans sur canard pc: pleins de branleurs, de spam et de floo*d.


10. Amazon prime twitch* 

Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.

Alors l'heure actuelle, vous pouvez vous abonner sur Amazon pour 49 € à l'année et bénéficier de la livraison gratuite en un jour ouvré (théoriquement en tout cas). Cette souscription vous donne également accès à différents services plus ou moins intéressants tels que l'accès VOD (prime video), le stockage de photos en ligne ou encore, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse, un accès Twitch premium qui vous permet de récupérer les jeux gratuitement mis à disposition.

Une fois les deux comptes Amazon et twitch liés, vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur les jeux qui vous intéressent sur le bandeau en haut à droite du site twitch (icone en forme de couronne), lesquels seront alors automatiquement ajoutés à votre compte et définitivement acquis que vous continuiez ou non l'abonnement Amazon.

Les jeux s'installent via le Launcher Twitch qui se récupère sur la page d'accueil.

Les jeux sont généralement sans DRM et aucune clé steam n'est jamais donnée.

Attention néanmoins timing pour récupérer chaque jeu puisqu'ils ne peuvent être obtenus que pendant un délai précis.
Une fois obtenus, ils sont bien entendu acquis définitivement et utilisables à tout moment.


*11. LA SECTION WTF FEATURING OLDNOOBIE AKA LE CLASSEMENT DES MEILLEURS FAST AND FURIOUS VOIRE FINAL FANTASY*


_Ce passage est issu de l'esprit dérangé du Sieur OldNoobie et n'exprime pas l'opinion de l'ensemble des rédacteurs présents et passés, issus d'une équipe multi-éthnique aux convictions religieuses multiples bla bla bla_

Non, Fast and Furious.

C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
Le 3 est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire. 

Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci pour ce nouveau topic tout propre :D



Spoiler Alert! 


Je sais bien que ca va pas durer!

----------


## machiavel24

C'est ici Prey à 10€ ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Seymos

C'est quoi la hype sur Prey ? Maintenant qu'il y a plus Sylvine pour donner un avis objectif sur les jeux, on sait plus quoi prendre.

----------


## erynnie

> C'est ici Prey à 10€ ? .


Non, ici on débat du meilleur Final Fantasy  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ici Prey à 10€ ? .


C'est un preytexte pour lancer une nouvelle shitstorm

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup on refait une liste Prey pour le nouveau topic ?

----------


## erynnie

Ca s'y preyte bien

----------


## madgic

#FF8

A non je me suis trompé de site  ::siffle:: 

Et sinon c'et pour dire que moi je ne veux pas Prey car je ne suis pas Prey  ::ninja::

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Je vous demande de vous apreyter.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Tant que ça ne parle pas de "L'amour est dans le Prey" sur ce topic, ça va.

----------


## Flad

Like a preyer for a wranker

----------


## Baalim

Pensez à modifier vos preyferences pour les notifications. Ça serait con de manquer l'annonce d'un stock  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai pas de aux champs prey de chez moi...

----------


## Ruvon

Avec tout ça, on se dit qu'on aurait du preycommander le jeu.

----------


## fenrhir

On n'est pas prey d'en avoir fini avec ces jeux de mots  :tired:

----------


## McCauley

Quelle preyssion pour trouver des nouveaux jeux de mots.

----------


## Nozu

J'en ai toujours de prey pourtant ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> C'est quoi la hype sur Prey ? Maintenant qu'il y a plus Sylvine pour donner un avis objectif sur les jeux, on sait plus quoi prendre.


T'as plus de chances de ravoir un slip blanc de Baalim après une soirée Chili avec de la Javel que de retrouver un Prey à 10 euros dans les bacs.  :tired:

----------


## La Guigne

Bordel je pars 2 jours en famille et c'est Bagdad sur le topac  ::ninja:: 

Pour info, je suis sur la liste pour Prey et toujours preneur, mais je pense que je vais tenter l'Auchan de Toulon/La Seyne dans la semaine. Je prendrais quelques copies si j'en trouve, evidemment.
Si un canard s'y est déjà déplacé, je veux bien qu'il me dise si c'est mort ou pas histoire de pas perdre 45 mn  :^_^:

----------


## la Vieille

À mon avis, avec un pseudo comme le tien, autant éviter tout de suite de perdre du temps…

----------


## vectra

Y'a encore du prey à 5 euros?  :Manif:

----------


## toufmag

Sinon, il n'y a rien de Prey chez Auchan Leers...

----------


## Wid

> Y'a encore du prey à 5 euros?


Seulement si t'as été sélectionné dans la liste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Seulement si t'as été sélectionné dans la liste.


*PAR* la LISTE. Elle s'est extirpée du néant et a acquis une conscience. Elle agit désormais en toute autonomie.  ::wacko:: 


Hammerwatch, 1.20€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hammerwatch

----------


## Marmottas

Quelqu'un a un moto racer 4 à 10 € ?

----------


## Baalim

Je crois que j'ai encore trouvé une perle...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/545250/Bloody_Boobs/
http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1486746059

----------


## Kaede

Hum, j'étais déjà tombé sur la page de ce "truc", me demandez pas comment !

----------


## FB74

> Hum, j'étais déjà tombé sur la page de ce "truc", me demandez pas comment !


Sans doute une nuit sans lune...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Hum, j'étais déjà tombé sur la page de ce "truc", me demandez pas comment !


Je pense que j'ai cassé steam.
Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.

----------


## Calys

> Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.




Et ça t'étonne  :Facepalm:

----------


## fletch2099

Tout ça pour dire, ça vous dirais un sondage pour un topic des bons plans sans flood?  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

J'ai recup' une clef Prey. Merci à Grogro.  ::love::

----------


## pipoop

> Je pense que j'ai cassé steam.
> Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.


Si ca peut te rassurer j'ai des jeux d'objet cache 1 fois sur 3 dans la LISTE et j'ai jamais joue a un seule jeu de ce type pourtant

----------


## La Chouette

> Si ca peut te rassurer j'ai des jeux d'objet cache 1 fois sur 3 dans la LISTE et j'ai jamais joue a un seule jeu de ce type pourtant


Tu joues à Shovel Knight et Hollow Knight et paf, Steam te balance à la gueule tous les jeux de plateforme et metroidvania pourris pires que des jeux gratuits sur Kongregate.

----------


## Pitchblack

/tousse

Bon je sais que la valeur de tout ceci est très relative, mais je remet ici ma requête pour* Prey*.
Des fois que tout le monde soit servi...




> Hello, si c'est toujours possible, je serais bien preneur de PREY également. 
> Règlement Paypal pour le généreux canard qui se colle aux courses, of course.


Et un lien du message originel, des fois qu'il y ait des crispations sur l'antériorité.

A part ça et histoire de poster une poignée bon plan, vous trouverez sur Steam à pas cher :
- Valdis Story à 3.74 € (lowest)
- Orwell à 4.99 € (lowest)

Et sur Gamersgate :
- Lego City Undercover à 14.76 € (lowest)

----------


## Kluba

Enfin un prix tout à fait approprié pour Prey 2017. A ce prix là, on peut un peu plus facilement fermer les yeux sur l'horrible game design du jeu et son contenu rachitique. N'est pas Bethesda qui veut.

----------


## leo7

> Tu joues à Shovel Knight et Hollow Knight et paf, Steam te balance à la gueule tous les jeux de plateforme et metroidvania pourris pires que des jeux gratuits sur Kongregate.


En parlant de Metroidvania, Valdis Story vaut vraiment le coup, bien que plus Castlevania like, surtout à ce prix là.

----------


## Maalak

> Je pense que j'ai cassé steam.
> Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.


Tiens, au passage, les 3 premiers épisodes de Princess Maker sont désormais sur Steam et tu ne les a toujours pas mis en wishlist, c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas mauvais (enfin, sauf le 3 apparemment) ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> /tousse
> 
> Bon je sais que la valeur de tout ceci est très relative, mais je remet ici ma requête pour* Prey*.
> Des fois que tout le monde soit servi...
> 
> 
> 
> Et un lien du message originel, des fois qu'il y ait des crispations sur l'antériorité.
> 
> ...


10.81 € ici pour lego under city  :;): 
http://www.play-asia.com/lego-city-u...team/13/70b305

----------


## Olima

> Je pense que j'ai cassé steam.
> Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.


Recommandé par vos amis :
"baalimv2
Posté le : 28 juin
So bad it's good. Sometimes, you find games which are REALLY different on steam...."

>>> "Deep Space WAIFU"

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, au passage, les 3 premiers épisodes de Princess Maker sont désormais sur Steam et tu ne les a toujours pas mis en wishlist, c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas mauvais (enfin, sauf le 3 apparemment) ?


Disons que j'évite les VN avec des petites filles...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Recommandé par vos amis :
> "baalimv2
> Posté le : 28 juin
> So bad it's good. Sometimes, you find games which are REALLY different on steam...."
> 
> >>> "Deep Space WAIFU"


Tu noteras que je ne mens pas sur la marchandise  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et ça t'étonne


Ben disons que sur le total de mes jeux, les VN sont un peu sous-représentés (et les vraiment bons ont été faits sur vita)



L'IMMENSE *NIER Automata* à 28 £
https://www.amazon.co.uk/NieR-Automa...dp/B06XPL82NR/

----------


## Maalak

> Disons que j'évite les VN avec des petites filles...


Ah ouais, ben du coup il ne reste plus grand chose alors.  ::O: 


Enfin, je te rassure, dans les PM, on élève sa fille façon "Long live the Queen", on n'est pas dans la romance.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ouais, ben du coup il ne reste plus grand chose alors. 
> 
> 
> Enfin, je te rassure, dans les PM, on élève sa fille façon "Long live the Queen", on n'est pas dans la romance.


Je préfère. je croyais que c'était un truc louche comme princess evangile  :Sweat:

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

> Je pense que j'ai cassé steam.
> Mes listes de découverte me proposent un VN, 1 fois sur 2.


Effectivement c'est bizarre, SEULEMENT 1 sur 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Enfin, je te rassure, dans les PM, on élève sa fille façon "Long live the Queen", on n'est pas dans la romance.


Enfin, on la fait quand même travailler pour qu'elle mérite sa pitance et dégager un petit profit - bûcheronne à 8 ans, au strip-club à 15. C'est qu'il faut qu'elle rapporte à son, hm, "père adoptif" de quoi lui payer son prochain cadeau d'anniversaire, une robe plus ou moins exposante, des petites pilules qui font grossir certaines parties son corps encore en développement...

----------


## Baalim

Furi 9€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/furi

Summer sales chez gamersgate uk acec notamment watch dogs 2 à 16.4£ et ghost recon à 24£

https://uk.gamersgate.com/offers

----------


## nova

> Je préfère. je croyais que c'était un truc louche comme princess evangile


C'est malin j'ai cherché ce jeu sur steam, bon à priori c'est une version "ALL AGE" mais comme par hasard, y a deux mecs qui le veulent (ou qui l'ont je sais plus) , c'est toi et graou  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est malin j'ai cherché ce jeu sur steam, bon à priori c'est une version "ALL AGE" mais comme par hasard, y a deux mecs qui le veulent (ou qui l'ont je sais plus) , c'est toi et graou


Ben ouais. C'est une série très connue. Du coup, la mettre en wl permet d'orienter les suggestions steam  ::):

----------


## nova

C'est bien ca qui m'inquiète  :Sweat:

----------


## FB74

GamersGate, *Trackmania² Lagoon* à *9.99* euros:
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TRACKM...ackmania-lagon

----------


## Clydopathe

> Enfin un prix tout à fait approprié pour Prey 2017. A ce prix là, on peut un peu plus facilement fermer les yeux sur l'horrible game design du jeu et son contenu rachitique. N'est pas Bethesda qui veut.


N'importe quoi, il faut largement les 50€ demandés à la sortie... C'est sur que ce serait bête de cracher sur ce jeu à 10€ mais de là à dire que c'est le prix approprié  :Facepalm:

----------


## La Chouette

> N'importe quoi, il faut largement les 50€ demandés à la sortie... C'est sur que ce serait bête de cracher sur ce jeu à 10€ mais de là à dire que c'est le prix approprié


T'es vraiment en train de répondre sérieusement à un type qui sort "N'est pas Bethesda qui veut" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## toufmag

> GamersGate, *Trackmania² Lagoon* à *9.99* euros:
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-TRACKM...ackmania-lagon


Il est au même prix sur Steam et les 3 Trackmania² à 19,99€. Ils sont bien du coup ??

----------


## pesos

> En parlant de Metroidvania, Valdis Story faut vraiment le coup, bien que plus Castlevania like, surtout à ce prix là.


La DA fait vraiment pas envie, ça me bloque :/

----------


## Mamadou

Lagoon est pas terrible. Pour les autres bah... c'est des TM  :^_^:

----------


## BeaM

> Il est au même prix sur Steam


Pour ma part je le vois a 19.99 € Trackmania² Lagoon

----------


## Nanaki

Je viens de faire le 3éme Auchan des environs de Nancy et cette fois il y avait des Prey mais malheureusement PAS EN SOLDES  :WTF: .
La vendeuse du rayon jv n'est même pas au courant de la promo et le jeu passe à 49.99 sur les bornes et à la caisse.
Perso je lâche l'affaire, surtout que j'ai déjà le jeu depuis sa sortie et que  c'était surtout pour dépanner les autres.

----------


## Olima

Ah pas de bol, moi la promo était passée à la caisse. (les vendeurs n'étaient bien sur au courant de rien, promo, stocks, etc...) Si ça se trouve, c'était une erreur de prix  ? :/

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah pas de bol, moi la promo était passée à la caisse. (les vendeurs n'étaient bien sur au courant de rien, promo, stocks, etc...) Si ça se trouve, c'était une erreur de prix  ? :/


Pour ma part, le passage à la borne (scan du code barre) indiquait bien "Voir promotion en magasin" (sans préciser la nature de celle-ci). J'en avais donc conclu que c'était une promotion nationale. La cassière a bien confirmé le prix de 9.99€. Étonné que ça ne marche pas à Nancy... (saluons le dévouement de Nanaki au passage !)

----------


## la Vieille

Je propose de lui réserver le prochain PREY, pour la peine…

----------


## Baalim

> Je propose de lui réserver le prochain PREY, pour la peine…


C'est con, il avait preysque touché au but

Furi one more fight à 1.4£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/furi...am-key--3114-2

----------


## Hilikkus

En direct de la fnac part dieu à Lyon :
Ici les Prey sur place sont à 30 €, déception. 
Par contre j'ai dans les mains un dishonored 2 à 12 balles dans les mains. Est ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un?

----------


## Nanaki

> Pour ma part, le passage à la borne (scan du code barre) indiquait bien "Voir promotion en magasin" (sans préciser la nature de celle-ci). J'en avais donc conclu que c'était une promotion nationale. La cassière a bien confirmé le prix de 9.99€. Étonné que ça ne marche pas à Nancy... (saluons le dévouement de Nanaki au passage !)


Je pensais que c'était national aussi, sur dealabs certains ont confirmés que les vendeurs leur avaient dit que c'était national.

----------


## Mastaba

Et sinon, y a pas moyen de téléphoner à chaque auchan pour vérifier qu'ils en ont/au bon prix, plutôt que d'y aller? (Le miracle de la modernité)

----------


## La Chouette

> Et sinon, y a pas moyen de téléphoner à chaque auchan pour vérifier qu'ils en ont/au bon prix, plutôt que d'y aller? (Le miracle de la modernité)


Les responsables de rayons n'ont pas l'air d'être au courant la plupart du temps. Pas sûr qu'appeler soit fructueux (à part peut-être pour savoir s'ils ont le jeu en stock, et encore !).

----------


## znokiss

> Est ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un?






Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne parles pas du jeu qui doit être une bonne tuerie ni de ton geste très sympa. Mais on aura encore droit à une LISTE, aux gens qui auront demandé avant la liste, à ceux qui auront demandé en MP sans se manifester, aux gens de la liste qui auront eu le jeu mais n'en seront pas désinscris et à tous ceux qui vont taper sur le clivant acdctabs pour sa franchise.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et sinon, y a pas moyen de téléphoner à chaque auchan pour vérifier qu'ils en ont/au bon prix, plutôt que d'y aller? (Le miracle de la modernité)


C'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin pour retenter le Auchan Roncq avant de me déplacer. J'ai eu le vendeur du rayon JV au tél, il a vérifié sur son PC et nada, a pu de Prey à 10€.
L'info importante, qu'il m'a confirmée, c'est qu*'il n'y a pas de réassort : ils écoulent le stock qu'ils avaient avant solde,* ensuite basta.

----------


## Highlander

> Par contre j'ai dans les mains un dishonored 2 à 12 balles dans les mains. Est ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un?


J'espère qu'Hilikkus n'attend pas à la FNAC depuis 12h40 que quelqu'un lui dise si il est intéressé ou pas.  ::P:

----------


## Hilikkus

> J'espère qu'Hilikkus n'attend pas à la FNAC depuis 12h40 que quelqu'un lui dise si il est intéressé ou pas.


En effet, je suis rentré  ::):  mais sans acheter le jeu (ma bécane est trop vielle pour faire tourner ledit jeu, et d'ici que j'en aquiere une nouvelle il  y aura surement un pack  Disho 2 + La mort de l'outsider à vil prix  ::happy2:: 




> http://a133.idata.over-blog.com/600x...2012/fuyez.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je ne parles pas du jeu qui doit être une bonne tuerie ni de ton geste très sympa. Mais on aura encore droit à une LISTE, aux gens qui auront demandé avant la liste, à ceux qui auront demandé en MP sans se manifester, aux gens de la liste qui auront eu le jeu mais n'en seront pas désinscris et à tous ceux qui vont taper sur le clivant acdctabs pour sa franchise.


Hahaha le shitstorm a été évité de justesse !

----------


## Baalim

> http://a133.idata.over-blog.com/600x...2012/fuyez.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je ne parles pas du jeu qui doit être une bonne tuerie ni de ton geste très sympa. Mais on aura encore droit à une LISTE, aux gens qui auront demandé avant la liste, à ceux qui auront demandé en MP sans se manifester, aux gens de la liste qui auront eu le jeu mais n'en seront pas désinscris et à tous ceux qui vont taper sur le clivant acdctabs pour sa franchise.


Humm, liste faut voir.
J'ai indiqué ce tarif pour Dishonored 2 depuis le premier jour des soldes et les fnac en ont en abondance...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin pour retenter le Auchan Roncq avant de me déplacer. J'ai eu le vendeur du rayon JV au tél, il a vérifié sur son PC et nada, a pu de Prey à 10€.
> L'info importante, qu'il m'a confirmée, c'est qu*'il n'y a pas de réassort : ils écoulent le stock qu'ils avaient avant solde,* ensuite basta.


Faut dire, à ce tarif, il était clair qu'il s'agissait d'un simple vidage d'inventaire.  :;): 


Nouvel indie gala avec Kaiju a gogo et l'antique Bob was hungry.
Miam.

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

----------


## Baalim

Shadow Warrior classic complete gratos

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete

----------


## Mamadou

Pas vu passer, et ca serait quand même dommage de passer à côté justement :

Panty Party à -15% : http://store.steampowered.com/app/562410/Panty_Party/

----------


## la Vieille

> Pas vu passer, et ca serait quand même dommage de passer à côté justement :
> 
> Panty Party à -15% : http://store.steampowered.com/app/562410/Panty_Party/


Une affirmation aussi éhontée méritait un démenti : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10971427

Certes, il fallait cliquer sur le lien pour s'en rendre compte, mais quand même… Le seul bon plan que j'ai jamais posté  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> Le seul bon plan que j'ai jamais posté


Tu vois, personne ne fait attention à ce que tu postes...  :Emo:

----------


## Guppy

1 Blood Bowl 2 à 5euros Espace Culturel Leclerc Sélestat

----------


## Gordor

bon allez un bon plan : 
Mortal combat X a 5 euroboules : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...-kombat-x-game

----------


## acdctabs

> bon allez un bon plan : 
> Mortal combat X a 5 euroboules : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...-kombat-x-game


Je t'ai modobell, pas de majuscule au début.

----------


## Retrojm

Ayant déjà chopé une clé Prey grâce à un canard bien avant tout votre bordel/liste/dealabs/armageddon, mon cœur était tout meurtri de voir tant de tristesse sur ce topic. Ayant un Auchan peu fréquenté (Angers - Avrillé) pas loin de chez moi (c'est à dire à 220 km seulement...), j'ai réussi à trouver un contact pour y faire un saut à ma place... Et il se trouve qu'il restait 3 exemplaires.  ::): 

J'ai donc 3 clés pour Prey.

Qui sont les suivants ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ben la liste est pas à jour et si tu réclames publiquement tu te fais lapider et si tu demandes en mp par contre apparemment ça passe.

----------


## Baalim

> (c'est à dire à 220 km seulement...)


 ::O:

----------


## Retrojm

> 


C'est pas très Prey en effet. 

Mais j'y j'habitais jadis, avant ma fuite en Bretagne profonde (sans Auchan, mais avec des coiffes bigoudènes sexy pour compenser).

----------


## madgic

C'est pas très fair prey tout ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ayant déjà chopé une clé Prey grâce à un canard bien avant tout votre bordel/liste/dealabs/armageddon, mon cœur était tout meurtri de voir tant de tristesse sur ce topic. Ayant un Auchan peu fréquenté (Angers - Avrillé) pas loin de chez moi (c'est à dire à 220 km seulement...), j'ai réussi à trouver un contact pour y faire un saut à ma place... Et il se trouve qu'il restait 3 exemplaires. 
> 
> J'ai donc 3 clés pour Prey.
> 
> Qui sont les suivants ?


Faut demander à Grogro à qui il a envoyé, Memo est passé le remercier mais aucune idée de qui a eu les deux autres.

La dernière liste en date est sur l'ancien topic.

Sinon, comme j'étais dessus et que je suis allé voir dans un Auchan sans succès, ça m'intéresse clairement.

Et effectivement, 220 bornes pour faire plaisir, c'est un très joli geste  :Clap:

----------


## Kaede

Finalement le plus spammesque n'aura pas été les requêtes de crevards, mais de loin, les innombrables jeux de mots avec "Prey". Qui l'eut crû ? ::trollface:: 
edit : j'ai tendu la preyche, j'aurais pas dû...

PS. Hue à 3.74€ sur Steam et ailleurs (ça remonte au début des soldes, mais bon)
PS2. les suivants, c'est moi (c'est le premier qui le dit qui l'est !)
(pardon)

----------


## Guppy

J'suis Prey à me fzire lapider en public et pas par PM si y a personne avant. Faites comme vous voulez. Si personne n'a essayé Strasbourg j'peux tenter demain.

----------


## Ruvon

> Finalement le plus spammesque n'aura pas été les requêtes de crevards, mais de loin, les innombrables jeux de mots avec "Prey". Qui l'eut crû ?


Tu preytends être capable de faire mieux ?  ::ninja:: 

Lien de la L.I.S.T.E. si ça a de l'importance pour Retrojm, sauf qu'on sait pas qui n'est plus dessus sauf memory qui a été servi : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10986021

----------


## madgic

> Finalement le plus spammesque n'aura pas été les requêtes de crevards, mais de loin, les innombrables jeux de mots avec "Prey". Qui l'eut crû ?


Prey-il ?

----------


## Gordor

> Finalement le plus spammesque n'aura pas été les requêtes de crevards, mais de loin, les innombrables jeux de mots avec "Prey". Qui l'eut crû ?
> 
> PS. Hue à 3.74€ sur Steam et ailleurs (ça remonte au début des soldes, mais bon)
> PS2. les suivants, c'est moi (c'est le premier qui le dit qui l'est !)
> (pardon)


Dont 90% basé uniquement sur le mot prêt ... Que d'originalité !

----------


## Memory

Oui, pour moi c'est bon. @Grogro, des gens sur la liste ayant recup' tes clefs ? (je pense à Pesos et JanSolo)

J'avais repris cette liste là, à l'époque du calme et de la demande passive, en ajoutant les personnes qui avaient postés des messages, j'ai peu être oublié du monde en passant mais je pense pas.




> Pesos
> JanSolo
> TibZ
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> bbd
> sticky-fingers
> ...


L-I-S-T-E 

Je me suis tapé les 10 dernières pages du vieux topal, je pense que c'est pas mal, sauf erreur de la banque et aux vautours via Mp qui sont encore? dans la liste.

----------


## TibZ

Je sus preneur s'il y a bien 3 clés et que je suis 3e ! Halleluuiiiaaaaa  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a toujours pas acdctabs dans la liste  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Ben pourtant j'ai pu daté ma demande mais je n'ai été inscrit ni à la fin ni avant des gens ayant demandé après.
Comme quoi.
Enfin bon s'il veut respecter la liste, il a le droit.

----------


## Guppy

3ieme edition de la liste,3ieme absence.
En fait vous m'avez foutu dans l'Ignore List  ::cry:: 

Edit : Z'êtes ligués contre les girondins.
La liste Auchan plus forte que le backlog Steam.

----------


## Memory

> 3ieme edition de la liste,3ieme absence.
> En fait vous m'avez foutu dans l'Ignore List 
> 
> Edit : Z'êtes ligués contre les girondins.


Nop, je t'ai ajouté. J'avais 10pages à lire, et vu le drama, j'ai du prendre un papier et une feuille.. J'aurais du noté l'heure de chaque message  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

> Tu vois, personne ne fait attention à ce que tu postes...


Pourtant, y'avait du potentiel  :Emo:

----------


## Memory

@acdctabs , trouve moi ton message ?

Je veux pas être relou, mais tu "gueules", je viens de revérifier, pas de message ..

Ah si : _"J'ai le message privé de ma demande"_ Désolé, j'ai pas accès au BAL  :Facepalm:  

(Moi aussi j'ai bougé mon Q et je viens de perdre 30min  ::siffle::  )

----------


## acdctabs

Depuis le début je dis que je suis passé en mp sur la première offre, j'ai pas demandé sur le topic.
Depuis le début je remet en cause la liste, car elle ne prend pas en compte les gens qui ont "raté" la première offre en passant par mp, comme la personne le proposait.
En timing ça donnait :



> Destinataires:
> 
>     azack 
> 
>     30/06/2017 16h58

----------


## Memory

Yep, j'avais repris la liste de J.Solo, qui était pas mal et dans les "règles" même après recompte.

Beaucoup de canards, sont passé via Mp. J'y peux pas grand chose. C’était pour aider ..
A chacun de _Quote_ la liste en s'ajoutant comme ça la dernière liste aurait été à jour. Mais ça c'est chez les Bisounours malheureusement..

Sorry.

----------


## acdctabs

Je comprends bien que la liste a été faite pleine de bonne volonté. Je dis juste que je vois pas en quoi elle est légitime.
Puis personne n'est capable de dire qui a été servi dans le lot.

----------


## FB74

*DRM Freedom Sale* sur le Humble Store:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-freedom-sale/

Les prix sont pas géniaux...  :tired:

----------


## Guppy

Ouf, un moment j'ai crû que c'était un Bundle.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Pour info j'en suis toujours

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sinon, les mecs qui ont été contactés en MP, ils ne savent pas dire à qui ils ont donné leurs clés, qu'on sorte de la liste les pseudos fournis ? Ca lui rendrait un peu de légitimité et ça éviterait les tensions. Y avait Benmachin qui filait au premier venu, et un ou deux autres, il me semble.

----------


## Mamadou

> Une affirmation aussi éhontée méritait un démenti : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10971427
> 
> Certes, il fallait cliquer sur le lien pour s'en rendre compte, mais quand même… Le seul bon plan que j'ai jamais posté

----------


## fenrhir

> Depuis le début


En même temps, heing, c'est bien gentil de gueuler mais les MP ne sont pas forcément la meilleure méthode de communication à propos d'un sujet public : tous les canards n'ont pas forcément les MP qui basculent sur e-mail, et les notifs activées dans le navigateur... Sans parler du délais dans les mails/notifs. La liste a été proposée à la volée dans un sujet public, tu n'as pas répondu dans le sujet public, on pourrait pousser le bouchon et dire que finalement, c'était karmique  ::P: 

Note que je dis ça en observateur qui s'en bat les steaks de la liste (mais qui rigole bien en voyant le drama que ça peut générer).

Surtout que :
 - le 30 à 20h46 tu étais actif sur le forum, et alors que la liste avait été mise à jour - sans encore être utilisée, tu aurais pu gueuler à ce moment-là, jdcjdr,
 - le problème vient surtout du fait qu'un certain canard n'a pas joué le jeu en y allant franco "balek de la liste, les 4 1er MP seront servis".




> Depuis le début je remet en cause la liste, car elle ne prend pas en compte les gens qui ont "raté" la première offre en passant par mp, comme la personne le proposait.


Reformulons-les : "alors on est plusieurs à être passés en MP donc plutôt que la faire nous-même on envoie un MP et ensuite on couine parce qu'on n'a pas vu nos MP". Sachant que je suis quasiment certain que t'as déjà eu l'expérience de ne pas remarquer un MP qui attendait que tu le lises, comme la plupart des gens sur les forums.
Pour avoir participé ou organisé un certain nombre d’événements nécessitant l'implication de chacun, je peux t'assurer que, s'agissant d'IRL, d'organisations de coup-au-bar-dans-4-jours, et autres trucs du genre, passer en MP/mail perso est le meilleur moyen de se foirer, à l'inverse de "tiens personne n'a commencé, paf je crée un doodle/google sheet en 10 secondes et je partage le lien en 10 secondes de plus" ou "tiens personne n'a commencé, paf je poste un message en disant comment les gens doivent me contacter [en MP/mail/message sur le forum avec pseudo+ville] en 10 secondes".

Dit autrement : le consommateur pas payeur (de son argent ou de son temps libre) aura tôt fait de gueuler si, après n'avoir rien foutu, il se retrouve insatisfait. Passant ainsi de consommateur avorté à con-sot-mateur insatisfait.
Dit autrement : c'est facile de critiquer après coup, alors qu'il suffisait de se bouger pwet pwet le cul sur le coup.

Tout ça pour dire :
 - la liste, allah base, c'est une bonne idée, mais ça demande du suivi, côté "orga" de la liste comme "bénéficiaire",
 - comme tout truc communautaire, y'aura son lot de gens qui n'hésiteront pas à en profiter, et il faut donc une gestion de main de fer (avec liste des gens à refuser dans les listes ultérieures).

Sinon, changez rien, c'était bien rigolo !  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Depuis le début je dis que je suis passé en mp sur la première offre, j'ai pas demandé sur le topic.
> Depuis le début je remet en cause la liste, car elle ne prend pas en compte les gens qui ont "raté" la première offre en passant par mp, comme la personne le proposait.
> En timing ça donnait :


Attends, je suis pas bien certain de comprendre.
Ça fait deux ou trois jours que tu pleures que tu n'es pas sur la liste "alors que tu t'étais signalé en premier" et là, pouf, en fait non, t'avais juste envoyé un mp random ?  :tired:

----------


## fenrhir

> Ça fait deux ou trois jours que tu pleures que tu n'es pas sur la liste "alors que tu t'étais signalé en premier"


Surtout, il attend bien sagement 24h après l'affichage et les multiples mises à jour de la liste, qu'un canard vienne l'utiliser pour refourguer des clés, pour dire "c'est pas juste on m'a oublié". Genre, le mec il est pas motivé pour faire mettre la liste à jour à temps, mais il a le temps pour endosser son costume de Caliméro  :haha: 




> T'en vas pas tout de suite, je sens que c'est pas fini


Ouep, j'ai soufflé sur les quelques braises que Baalim vient de soulever  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon, changez rien, c'était bien rigolo !


T'en vas pas tout de suite, je sens que c'est pas fini  ::ninja::

----------


## TibZ

C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Faut voir. t'es sur la liste ?  :Boom: 




Bonanniv !

----------


## Harvester

Il vaut le coup/coût le Season Pass d'Elite Dangerous pour un casual qui s'ennuie un peu sur le jeu de base ?

----------


## fenrhir

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Envoie une photocopie recto-verso de ta carte d'identité ou passeport, de ton acte de naissance, avec un justificatif de moins de trois mois et un IBAN à Baalim pour vérification, il te dira ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Bon anniversaire !

----------


## Nostiss

Et sinon je recommence, mais moi c'est pas prey que je veux mais bloodbowl 2.

----------


## fenrhir

> Il vaut le coup/coût le Season Pass d'Elite Dangerous pour un casual qui s'ennuie un peu sur le jeu de base ?


Ben, c'est Elite Dangerous. Y'a rien à faire, Season Pass ou pas  ::P:

----------


## machiavel24

> Il vaut le coup/coût le Season Pass d'Elite Dangerous pour un casual qui s'ennuie un peu sur le jeu de base ?


S'il est à 10€ dans un Auchan et que tu es sur la liste, je dirais que oui  ::ninja:: .



Spoiler Alert! 


En vrai, je n'en sais rien



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et sinon je recommence, mais moi c'est pas prey que je veux mais bloodbowl 2.


Fais une liste  ::P: .

Plus sérieusement :




> 1 Blood Bowl 2 à 5euros Espace Culturel Leclerc Sélestat

----------


## FB74

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Non, mais bon anniversaire quand même.  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Bon anniv  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Ayant déjà chopé une clé Prey grâce à un canard bien avant tout votre bordel/liste/dealabs/armageddon, mon cœur était tout meurtri de voir tant de tristesse sur ce topic. Ayant un Auchan peu fréquenté (Angers - Avrillé) pas loin de chez moi (c'est à dire à 220 km seulement...), j'ai réussi à trouver un contact pour y faire un saut à ma place... Et il se trouve qu'il restait 3 exemplaires. 
> 
> J'ai donc 3 clés pour Prey.
> 
> Qui sont les suivants ?


S'il en reste je suis preneur, jsuis sur la liste mais loin.

----------


## Memory

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Bisous et bon anniv  ::happy2::

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui (véridique), ça compte ?


Non, mais bon anniversaire.

----------


## Retrojm

> Yep, j'avais repris la liste de J.Solo, qui était pas mal et dans les "règles" même après recompte.
> 
> Beaucoup de canards, sont passé via Mp. J'y peux pas grand chose. C’était pour aider ..
> A chacun de _Quote_ la liste en s'ajoutant comme ça la dernière liste aurait été à jour. Mais ça c'est chez les Bisounours malheureusement..
> 
> Sorry.


Il me semble après relecture que TibZ a demandé en premier. Pourtant il n'est pas sur la liste .. ?

Je comptais me baser sur les demandes explicites de clés sur l'ancien topic suite à la parution du bon plan par baalim, en excluant donc les simples "whaaa Prey pour 10 € !, mais ce n'est pas forcément juste vis-à-vis des canards qui farfouillaient les Auchan (et qui ne demandaient donc pas de clé) pour se retrouver bredouille après.

Limite ça va finir en nouvelle liste + tirage au sort.  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'instant j'attends les scans de mon contact, ça me laisse le temps de décider. Vous êtes chiants  ::love::

----------


## shazamic

Je reste dans le coin, je suis prey aussi!

----------


## Baalim

Hop, interlude "tout le monde s'en fout, c'est groupees" mais préco du build a bundle 33

https://groupees.com/bab33

----------


## Ruvon

> Il me semble après relecture que TibZ a demandé en premier. Pourtant il n'est pas sur la liste .. ?


Si : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10989184

----------


## TibZ

Je suis 3e sur la liste, me semble ? 

Merci pour vos messages les canards  ::happy2::

----------


## Retrojm

Et pourquoi est-il en 3ème position ? Il semble avoir demandé le premier, non ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis 3e sur la liste, me semble ? 
> 
> Merci pour vos messages les canards


Ah oui, bon atibzersaire !

Ah, pas faux ça Retro  :;):  il a pas demandé le premier (Rouxbarbe est le premier à être explicite), mais avant d'autres.

----------


## Harvester

> Ben, c'est Elite Dangerous. Y'a rien à faire, Season Pass ou pas


Ah, je pensais que ça rajoutait des missions avec le forage des planètes et tout. Tant pis  ::(:

----------


## Olima

Rouxbarbe est (un peu trop) souvent le premier à être explicite :/

----------


## Retrojm

> Ah, pas faux ça Retro  il a pas demandé le premier (Rouxbarbe est le premier à être explicite), mais avant d'autres.


Je ne l'ai pas compté car il me semble qu'il a déjà eu sa clé. Non ?

----------


## lustucuit

Ça devient "l'amour est dans le prey' cette histoire.

(Elle a pas été faite celle la ?)

----------


## madgic

> Ça devient "l'amour est dans le prey' cette histoire.
> 
> (Elle a pas été faite celle la ?)


No mais on n'aurait preyféré ne pas la voir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne l'ai pas compté car il me semble qu'il a déjà eu sa clé. Non ?


Il me semble aussi.

----------


## pesos

Vous pouvez me virer de la liste. Grand merci à Grogro  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

> - le 30 à 20h46 tu étais actif sur le forum, et alors que la liste avait été mise à jour - sans encore être utilisée, tu aurais pu gueuler à ce moment-là, jdcjdr,


J'ai déjà répondu à ça, la liste était déjà bien pleine quand j'ai eu connaissance de celle-ci, depuis le début je remets en cause la logique de celle-ci



> Attends, je suis pas bien certain de comprendre.
> Ça fait deux ou trois jours que tu pleures que tu n'es pas sur la liste "alors que tu t'étais signalé en premier" et là, pouf, en fait non, t'avais juste envoyé un mp random ?


Non. Je n'ai pas "pleuré" car je n'étais pas sur la liste. J'ai dit rien à branler de la liste, de toute façon personne de la respecte (enfin jusqu'à la 3ème vague).
Pourquoi déformer ?

----------


## Marmottas

Vous êtes vraiment à une place prey ?

----------


## fenrhir

> Je n'ai pas "pleuré" car je n'étais pas sur la liste. J'ai dit rien à branler de la liste


Je comprends plus rien, t'as combien de messages juste pour ne pas te plaindre d'un non-sujet qui ne t'intéresse pas, donc ?  ::unsure::

----------


## rayul

Pas de prey à taux 0, sur Auchan St seb (44).
Par contre dernières préco pour les Snes mini classic chez Micromania.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben à la base, j'ai juste demandé publiquement une clé post-liste, depuis j'ai les chiennes de garde sur le dos.
Puis comme c'est pas dans ma nature de s'écraser, ça fait des échanges passionnants à lire pour les autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je comprends plus rien, t'as combien de messages juste pour ne pas te plaindre d'un non-sujet qui ne t'intéresse pas, donc ?


Avoir le jeu m'intéresse. Faut suivre un peu.

----------


## Mastaba

Ben faut respecter la Sainte Liste aussi.
La Liste est sacrée, si on La respecte pas faut pas se plaindre que c'est le bordel ensuite.
Si les gens balancent les clés par MP sans respecter l'Ordre Divin de la Liste, ca ne peut en toute logique pas être la faute de la Liste qui n'est là que pour apporter de l'ordre au chaos.

Or sans ordre, pas de place garantie.

----------


## fenrhir

> Ben faut respecter la Sainte Liste aussi.
> La Liste est sacrée, si on La respecte pas faut pas se plaindre que c'est le bordel ensuite.
> Si les gens balancent les clés par MP sans respecter l'Ordre Divin de la Liste, ca ne peut en toute logique pas être la faute de la Liste qui n'est là que pour apporter de l'ordre au chaos.
> 
> Or sans ordre, pas de place garantie.


_First shalt thou write in the Holy List Thread, in which shalt thou ask to be in the List, no more, no less. The List shall be the thing thou shalt beg for, and the subject of the post shall be the List. PM shalt thou not write, neither write thou an email, excepting that thou then proceed to post in the Thread. Calling is right out. Once the Thread message, being posted in the List Thread, be written, then subscribest thou in thy Holy List before thy competitors, who being naughty in my sight, shall be ignored._

À peu de choses prey.

----------


## Highlander

"Like a Preyer"  ::ninja::

----------


## Guppy

> Et sinon je recommence, mais moi c'est pas prey que je veux mais bloodbowl 2.


Lequel ? celui là ?


> 1 Blood Bowl 2 à 5euros Espace Culturel Leclerc Sélestat


C'est l’édition de base Focus apparemment, fourreau carton. Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleur affaire, si y des DLC à rajouter ou une édition Ultimate finale goty à venir. Si tu veux j'y repasse demain aprem vérifier si ça y est toujours.

----------


## Retrojm

> Ben à la base, j'ai juste demandé publiquement une clé post-liste, depuis j'ai les chiennes de garde sur le dos


Sauf erreur de ma part je n'ai lu aucune demande publique de ta part sur le topic avant parution de la liste. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?

_Vivement que mon pote me file les scans histoire d'en finir avec tout ça_

----------


## JanSolo

Navré pour ceux que j'ai pu oublier sur cette fichue liste.
Je l'avais établie dans l'ordre des demandes, sans vocation à ce que les premiers soient servis, libre à celui qui donnait les clés de le faire ou de préférer les fournir par affinité.

Sinon, donc rien à Plaisir et Rueil... C'est dingue comment les rayons jeux PC se sont réduits à peau de balle. 
J'étais passé aussi à la Fnac Parly 2, il n'y a presque plus rien pour les jeux PC....

Je remercie en tout cas Grogro pour le gift de clés Prey (me dites pas qu'il vous a demandé de l'argent  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Olima

> Il me semble aussi.


Oui oui, je lui ai filé.
D'ailleurs, moi, je suis allé à Auchan et je suis pas sur la liste, c'est quoi ce bordel ?  ::(: 


Ah oui, c'est parce que je veux pas le jeu, j'avais oublié. Pardon.

----------


## machiavel24

> Lequel ? celui là ?
> 
> C'est l’édition de base Focus apparemment, fourreau carton. Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleur affaire, si y des DLC à rajouter ou une édition Ultimate finale goty à venir. Si tu veux j'y repasse demain aprem vérifier si ça y est toujours.


Donc toutes les races sorties gratuitement après le lancement seront ajoutées normalement. Un bon deal au final : manquera juste les elfes sylvains, les hommes lézards, les nains du chaos et les khemri avant la sortie de la legendary edition qui sera moins cher pour ceux qui ont le jeu de base.

----------


## acdctabs

> Sauf erreur de ma part je n'ai lu aucune demande publique de ta part sur le topic avant parution de la liste. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?


Oui, car l'idée de la liste est postérieure à la première offre qui s'est réglé en message privé.
La liste a été crée après, avec les gens présents à ce moment là.
Puis il y a eu une 2ème vague de clé, les gens servis n'ont absolument pas été pris dans l'ordre de la liste, voir dans la liste tout court, puisque les pseudos n'ont pas été dévoilés.
Puis il y a eu une 3ème vague, là j'ai fait ma demande "devant tout le monde", on est venu me dire 'mais non il y a une liste'.
Puis tu es la 4ème vague !
(je crois que j'ai rien oublié)

----------


## Mamadou

Et si on faisait une liste des gens qui sont d'accord pour respecter La Liste, et une autre pour ceux qui ne le sont pas ?

----------


## Gordor

Bon ralecul de vos histoires de liste. Et si on parlait bons plans ?
Chez wingamestore avec le code pcgames5off
*Telltale gardiens de la galaxie* a 10,5€
*Walking dead S3* a 8,34€
Et *the metronomicon* a 6,7€

best price pour tous

----------


## Retrojm

OK acdctabs, merci pour tes explications.

Je pense qu'on peut arrêter là pour les discussions autour de la liste et de Prey. Dès que mon contact me filera les clés, je le ferai savoir. Revenons aux bons plans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wid

> Donc toutes les races sorties gratuitement après le lancement seront ajoutées normalement. Un bon deal au final : manquera juste les elfes sylvains, les hommes lézards, les nains du chaos et les khemri avant la sortie de la legendary edition qui sera moins cher pour ceux qui ont le jeu de base.


J'ai un gros gros doute là dessus. Je pense que le jeu de base contiendra seulement les 8 races de base (Humains, Orcs, Chaos, Elfes Noirs, Elfes Sylvains, Nains, Bretonniens et Skavens). 
Pour les 8 races DLC (Elfes Sylvains, Hommes-Lezards, Mort-Vivants, Necromantiques, Nordiques, Nains du Chaos, Nurgle et Khemri) il faudra prendre le pack de dlc à 21.60€ (pendant les soldes).

Par contre, tout sera sans doute dispo dans la version legendary complète du jeu mais à quel prix ? Ils ont seulement évoqué une réduction de l'upgrade pour ceux possédant le jeu de base, il me semble.

----------


## JanSolo

> Bon ralecul de vos histoires de liste. Et si on parlait bons plans ?
> Chez wingamestore avec le code pcgames5off
> *Telltale gardiens de la galaxie* a 10,5€
> *Walking dead S3* a 8,34€
> Et *the metronomicon* a 6,7€
> 
> best price pour tous


Je viens de voir qu'ils ont aussi Mafia III à prix très bas: http://www.wingamestore.com/product/5701/Mafia-III/
Un peu moins de 11€. J'ai même l'impression que c'est le prix le plus bas que j'ai vu. Par contre pas de DLC inclus à ce que je vois.

Elle est bien la saison 3 de walking dead? Je sais pas si je craque pour ces 2 jeux....

----------


## La Guigne

Arf 4e sur la sainte liste pour 3 clés  ::(: 

Faut vraiment que je trouve un moment pour aller à ce foutu Auchan mais c'est madame qui squatte la voiture en ce moment, ça fait loin à pattes  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Bon ralecul de vos histoires de liste. Et si on parlait bons plans ?
> Chez wingamestore avec le code pcgames5off
> *Telltale gardiens de la galaxie* a 10,5€
> *Walking dead S3* a 8,34€
> Et *the metronomicon* a 6,7€
> 
> best price pour tous


Mef au DRM !

----------


## Ruvon

Il reste encore quelques heures de soldes, et peut-être quelques euros dans vos poches, voici une liste de jeux à moins de deux euros, passés en bundle mais ça n'en fait pas des bouses pour autant :

*Moins de 2€ bundle edition*
*
Et toujours la liste de jeux à moins de 2€ hors bundle*

_Et celle de jeux à 1€_

----------


## fenrhir

> Sauf erreur de ma part je n'ai lu aucune demande publique de ta part sur le topic avant parution de la liste. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?


Il te dit que, parce qu'on a oublié son nom dans le rush de MP à la mauvaise personne, il a préféré bouder dans son coin puis jouer le gros chacal, au lieu de redemander, dans le délai qui restait trèèèèès large, pour y être intégré "comme dû".

Historique : 30 juin à minuit et cinq minutes, photos de Prey à 10€.
Dans les heures qui suivent, des canards crient "halp, shut up achetez-le pour moi and take my money".
Le 30, 13h36, TibZ résume qu'il y a 4 intéressés.
À 16h31 azack annonce en avoir pécho pour "2 canards".
16h52, RetroJm annonce l'avoir MP puis édite pour dire avoir eu une clé.
17h11, azack annonce que le 2e bénéficiaire est Gordor.
*17h17* [b]1re annonce de la liste par JanSolo[/b (qui ne précise pas qu'il faut contacter par MP).
17h24, 1er canard qui se dit intéressé par la liste.
Je ne détaille pas par la suite l'activité d'inscription.
Sauf 22h01, _pothi se plaint qu'on l'a oublié, suivi de Rouxbarbe 5 minutes plus tard_

*01/07/2017 18h47* (soit plus de 25h après la création de la liste et plus de 20h après les gens qui ont signalé avoir été oubliés), BenRicard ignore totalement le principe de liste en vendant aux 4 plus rapides ses copies de Prey.
22h42 premier message d'acdctabs pour dire qu'il est passé à Auchan.

Le 02 juin au matin, des canards annoncent abandonner/avoir reçu une clé/ne plus vouloir être dans la liste.
À 14h22 Grogro demande des nouvelles de la liste pour livrer des canards.
À 14h23, acdctabs bondit et en réclame une en mode "je suis pas sur la liste, balek, balance une clé".

Voilà. Je vous laisse conclure vous-même :
 - 30/06/2017 à 00h05 : annonce du Prey à 10 roros.
 - 30/06/2017 à 13h36 : 4 canards ont dit être intéressés.
 - 30/06/2017 à 16h31 : azack annonce avoir 2 clés dispo
 - 30/06/2017 à 16h58 : acdctabs envoie un MP à azack, qui n'était donc pas l'auteur de la liste (celle-ci n'ayant même pas été évoquée) mais qui proposait de refourguer 2 clés. Pas de bol, y'a eu deux plus rapides que lui. Seul azack peut donc savoir ça, et il s'en fout : il a Prey, et il a livré ses 2 clés en trop.
 - 30/06/2017 à 17h17 : création de la liste
 - 01/07/2017 à 18h47 : BenRicard shunte la liste pour 4 clés vendues aux plus rapides.
 - 02/07/2017 à 14h23 : acdctabs demande une clé à un canard qui demande des nouvelles de la liste
 - [non daté] : acdctabs ment sur le fait de s'être inscrit sur la liste, dit que de toute façon comme un mec a décidé d'ignorer la liste elle vaut rien, et que comme on l'a oublié elle vaut rien, ce qui prouve bien qu'elle vaut rien. Sachant qu'il aurait eu 45h pour être dans la liste au moment de la demande de Grogro, comme Rouxbarbe et pothi ont pu le faire (et qu'il a posté 20h avant ladite demande en disant être passé à Auchan).
 - [24h plus tard] : acdctabs tente toujours de se draper dans ce qu'il croit être de la dignité.

J'ai romancé la dernière phrase, tout le reste est factuel, se consulte facilement dans les dernières pages du précédent topic et dans l'actuel.
Ce ne sont que les faits, et seulement ceux-ci devront faire pencher votre avis pour voter la seule décision possible : acdctabs est coupable, mesdames et messieurs les jurés !
Car, il faut l'admettre : rien n'aurait été risible ni amusant, si l'accusé n'avait pas tenté de se donner une posture de légitimité après avoir tenté de jouer le chacal bondissant pour pécho une clé !



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (je crois que j'ai rien oublié)


Tiens, je te laisse lire ce que tu as oublié, juste au-dessus.

----------


## TibZ

C'est surtout Auchan qui est coupable de vendre le jeu si peu cher et/ou de ne pas en avoir assez en stock  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

> - [non daté] : acdctabs ment sur le fait de s'être inscrit sur la liste, dit que de toute façon comme un mec a décidé d'ignorer la liste elle vaut rien, et que comme on l'a oublié elle vaut rien, ce qui prouve bien qu'elle vaut rien. Sachant qu'il aurait eu 45h pour être dans la liste au moment de la demande de Grogro, comme Rouxbarbe et pothi ont pu le faire (et qu'il a posté 20h avant ladite demande en disant être passé à Auchan).
>  - [24h plus tard] : acdctabs tente toujours de se draper dans ce qu'il croit être de la dignité.


J'ai jamais dit que j'étais sur la liste. Dommage tu étais pas mal sinon.

----------


## The Number 9

Et si on commençait une liste des gens qui s'en moquent ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Sinon on s'en fout. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut pour ce genre de choses.

----------


## fenrhir

Et le mot de la fin pour :



> Et si on faisait une liste des gens qui sont d'accord pour respecter La Liste, et une autre pour ceux qui ne le sont pas ?




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai jamais dit que j'étais sur la liste. Dommage tu étais pas mal sinon.


C'est pas mieux, puisque tu disais "Ben j'ai demandé avant que la liste soit crée, une fois revenu chez moi il y avait 15 noms sur la liste, donc la solidarité, c'est une question de point de vue."
Oui, tu as osé impliquer que c'était pas solidaire que d'ignorer le fait que tu aurais dû avoir un passe-droit sur la liste parce que tu avais MP azack avant l'idée même de liste  ::wacko:: 

Voilà, t'as juste raté le coche pour le MP à azack (avec deux canards qui t'ont grillé), puis t'as raté le coche sur la liste parce que t'étais pas dispo, et du coup ça te suffit à dire "la liste est pas légitime".
Y'a 20 ans quand j'ai commencé le jeu en ligne, on aurait déjà dit : gros rageux.

Le pire étant que tu tentes toujours de passer pour le mec dans son bon droit  :haha:

----------


## Nostiss

> S'il est à 10€ dans un Auchan et que tu es sur la liste, je dirais que oui .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En vrai, je n'en sais rien
> 
> ...


C'est pas bien mon coin...

----------


## Retrojm

Vous êtes dingues  ::ninja:: 

Sans déconner, on arrête d'épiloguer là-dessus et on retourne aux bons plans. J'ai juste voulu bien faire pour que d'autres en profitent. Alors faites-vous des bisous, et demain quand j'aurai les boites je les filerai à 3 canards et basta, sans prise de tête ni de prey ssion.

----------


## Sangoon

Ou alors on pourrait ouvrir un topic pour la liste ? Ou alors, un topic pour les échanges de jeux ou l'entraide entre canards ?

C'est vrai, après tout, ce n'est pas rare que certains d'entre-vous post des bons plans physiques, vous pourriez monter un spin off des bon plans pour organiser des échanges de services entre canards ?

----------


## fenrhir

> Sans déconner, on arrête d'épiloguer là-dessus et on retourne aux bons plans. J'ai juste voulu bien faire pour que d'autres en profitent. Alors faites-vous des bisous, et demain quand j'aurai les boites je les filerai à 3 canards et basta, sans prise de tête ni de prey ssion.


Du coup, je peux te MP pour voir une clé et un bisou ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai, aprés tout ce n'est pas rare que certains d'entre-vous post des bons plans physique, vous pourriez monter un spin off des bon *plans pour organiser des échanges de services entres canards* ?


Un tel topic risque de vite glisser  ::ninja::  dans le scabreux  ::P:

----------


## TibZ

Bon les gars, détendez vous du slip, vous allez pas faire voler en éclat l'esprit canard pour UN putain de bon plan incertain  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

Surtout pendant que qu'on vous propose des listes spéciales crevards avec des jeux à moins de 2€  ::ninja::

----------


## Guppy



----------


## acdctabs

> C'est pas mieux, puisque tu disais "Ben j'ai demandé avant que la liste soit crée, une fois revenu chez moi il y avait 15 noms sur la liste, donc la solidarité, c'est une question de point de vue."
> Oui, tu as osé impliquer que c'était pas solidaire que d'ignorer le fait que tu aurais dû avoir un passe-droit sur la liste parce que tu avais MP azack avant l'idée même de liste 
> 
> Voilà, t'as juste raté le coche pour le MP à azack (avec deux canards qui t'ont grillé), puis t'as raté le coche sur la liste parce que t'étais pas dispo, et du coup ça te suffit à dire "la liste est pas légitime".
> Y'a 20 ans quand j'ai commencé le jeu en ligne, on aurait déjà dit : gros rageux.
> 
> Le pire étant que tu tentes toujours de passer pour le mec dans son bon droit


Tu oublies un détail, la 2ème vague, qui a ignoré la "liste". On attend toujours les noms d'ailleurs.
Le reste de ton point de vue se défend. Quand à mon bon droit, je n'ai jamais menti et ne me suis pas caché, j'essaie d'avoir une copie comme tout le monde.

----------


## Harvester



----------


## JanSolo

Je confirme et signe pour Mafia III avec les bonus de préco inclus:https://www.auchan.fr/mafia-3-pc/p-c918971
12€ seulement chez Auchan si plus de 25€ d'achat, faut prendre 3 boites et c'est bon.

Qui se dévoue?

Je refais une liste  ::trollface:: ?

En tout cas un gros merci à tous ces canards qui ont éclusé les Auchans pour faire plaisir à d'autres, mais tout le monde ne peut être satisfait et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## PeaK

Sinon, on peut séparer le topic en deux: Un topic bon plan avec liste, et un topic bon plan sans flood!  ::lol:: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Bon j'ai choppé un Prey à 10 euros à Auchan ce matin, mais j'ai du mal pour savoir à qui le refiler  ::'(: 

L'est à jour cette fameuse liste ?

Pesos
JanSolo
TibZ
La Guigne
Ruvon
Flad
Erynnie
bbd
sticky-fingers
McCauley
Kaede
Smooki
Archer Hawke
Baalim
Shazamic
Pothi
El_Mariachi²
Oldnoobie
Guppy
acdctabs 

Question subsidiaire : personne a un Shovel Knight en soldes en rab' ?

Edit : pour pas poster sans bon plan : il restait un Prey à Auchan à Clermont Nord, mais il est pas passé à 10 euros en caisse. Cela étant je suis pas persuadé que le code barre dans la boîte antivol était le bon. Si un canard veut y aller pour tenter sa chance...

----------


## Shapa

Putain avec tout ça je veux un screenshot de au moins 25 heures de jeu de tous les mecs qui ont voulu un Prey. Non parce que si on fait 6 pages de débats pour savoir qui est un crevard que ça soit au moins pour jouer au jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Ce timing  ::wub::

----------


## TibZ

> Bon j'ai choppé un Prey à 10 euros à Auchan ce matin, mais j'ai du mal pour savoir à qui le refiler 
> 
> L'est à jour cette fameuse liste ?





> Vous pouvez me virer de la liste. Grand merci à Grogro


Pesos c'est bon, pour le reste je ne sais pas.

----------


## La Chouette

> Question subsidiaire : personne a un Shovel Knight en soldes en rab' ?


Je vais à Auchan Chambray-lès-Tours demain, s'il y en a un, je te le garde.

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais à Auchan Chambray-lès-Tours demain, s'il y en a un, je te le garde.


Humm, les "shovel knight" à 4 €, c'est la fnac  :;): 


En parlant de WGS, Fairy fencer F est à 4.49$
Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu aussi peu cher, même maintenant que la suite/remake est sortie

http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...airy-Fencer-F/

----------


## Ruvon

> L'est à jour cette fameuse liste ?
> 
> Pesos
> JanSolo
> TibZ
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> ...


 :^_^: 

Pesos et JanSolo ont l'air d'avoir attrapé leur prey en tous cas.

----------


## TibZ

Dans ce cas je prends  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sangoon

Quel suspens mes amis !!! :D

----------


## La Chouette

> Humm, les "shovel knight" à 4 €, c'est la fnac


Mince, ça devient difficile à suivre, tout ça. C'est où déjà pour les Dragonia à 2€ ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kohtsaro

Et du coup on peux toujours s'ajouter à la L.I.S.T.E. ou pas, c'est que ça m'intéresse aussi et si ça ajoute du bordel au schmilblick c'est toujours rigolo   ::wacko:: 






> Pesos
> JanSolo
> TibZ
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> bbd
> sticky-fingers
> ...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Rouxbarbe est (un peu trop) souvent le premier à être explicite :/


Hey! J'ai dit quoi comme ânerie moi encore?  ::unsure:: 

Sinon du Mafia 3 j'en ai vu à 12 balles au Leclerc de Royan mais je pensais pas que c'était un super bon plan sans quoi je l'aurais pris pour un canard. .. Moi j'aurais pas eu le temps d'y jouer, j'ai un Prey qui m'attend  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Mince, ça devient difficile à suivre, tout ça. C'est où déjà pour les Dragonia à 2€ ?


Ah, ça c'est plus facile. C'est dans la poubelle.

----------


## erynnie

Moi je suis toujours partant si quelqu'un arrive à mettre la main sur ce fichu prey  ::rolleyes::  ::):

----------


## Olima

> Hey! J'ai dit quoi comme ânerie moi encore?


Mais rien  ::P:

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

En tout cas ce nouveau topic commence super bien  ::wub:: 
On peut dire ce qu'on veut mais quand c'est des bons plans pour des jeux pourraves, il n'y a pas autant de bordel !
Je persiste à croire que Baalim est un génie !

----------


## Baalim

Je suis totalement innocent vis à vis de ce bordel. Je regrette de n'avoir pas penser à la liste moi-même quand je vois la shitstorm générée  ::sad:: 



Vu que, pour une raison tirce, je cherchais dans ma liste de jeux soldés à moins de deux euros, petite sélection jolie :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/456830/Dual_Core/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/40...yssal_Edition/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...ded_in_Sanity/

----------


## sticky-fingers

Vous preynez pas la tête, faute de palettes Auchan, je me retire de la liste, je patienterai de mon côté  :Facepalm: 

Merci tout de même à ceux qui se sont déplacés pour eux et pour nous  :;): 




> esos
> JanSolo
> TibZ
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> bbd
> McCauley
> ...

----------


## fenrhir

Faut que je fasse un petit script pour quote et randomiser la liste chaque fois que quelqu'un la poste  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Bla bla bla


Ha..llu..ci..nant  ::O: 

J'ai pas tout lu parce que j'en ai strictement rien à foutre, mais en matière de branlette tu fais très très fort là. Respect monseigneur. Pourtant le niveau était déjà haut dès lors que cette idée de liste est apparue.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Dire que la Liste de Schindler aurait pu être un film comique à 2-3 détails près.  :nawak: 
Spielberg a loupé une carrière.

----------


## Supergounou

> Dire que la Liste de Schindler aurait pu être un film comique à 2-3 détails *Prey*. 
> Spielberg a loupé une carrière.


Hey, un peu de sérieux.

----------


## Pitchblack

Bon, à priori je dois être sur l'ignore list de pas mal de monde... j'ai  posté deux messages assez explicites, mais l'impression de parler dans le vent  :Emo: 

Je copie-colle cette jolie liste que personne ne semble vouloir respecter et y rajoute mon nom.

En haut  ::trollface:: 

En gras  ::lol:: 

En gros  :Boom: 




> *Pitchblack*
> esos
> JanSolo
> TibZ
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> bbd
> ...


C'est bon comme çà ? Je suis dans l'esprit du truc ?

----------


## Bentic

Si vous continuez comme ça, j'ai peur pour la bonne entente du topic, que semble bien preycaire pour l'instant...

----------


## Olima

Oui du calme, on dirait des bêtes sauvages, il y en a même qui relèvent les horaires et les dates de leurs messages : de vrais prey dateurs !

----------


## acdctabs

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'on n'a même pas eu le point Godwin.

Pourtant ça me rappelle une sale époque, le temps où on faisait des listes  ::ninja::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'on n'a même pas eu le point Godwin.
> 
> Pourtant ça me rappelle une sale époque, le temps où on faisait des listes


 :WTF:  La vache, j'avais jamais vu ça de ce point de vue la...
Faut que ma femme arrête de me faire des listes de courses
Et la maitresse du petit qui fait l'appel des gamins avec sa putain de liste... Nazie !  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

Mais grave. Les mecs qui font des listes, ils mangent des enfants, ils violent des bouées canard et ils se torchent avec des lapins. Les monstres  :Emo:

----------


## TibZ

Jopopoe m'a cédé le précieux, du coup la liste est dorénavant la suivante :

La Guigne
Ruvon
Flad
Erynnie
bbd
McCauley
Kaede
Smooki
Archer Hawke
Baalim
Shazamic
Pothi
El_Mariachi²
Oldnoobie
Guppy
acdctabs
Kohtsaro
Pitchblack

Merci encore à lui  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

D'ailleurs, juste pour relancer, si quelqu'un arriver à chopper un Shovel night à 4€ je serai bien tenté  ::): .

----------


## FrousT

Vous avez vraiment fait 3 pages dans la nuit pour cette histoire de liste de merde  ::O: 

Sérieux on s'en branle de votre liste et de votre jeu de merde, achetez Dishonored 2 comme tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Vous avez vraiment fait 3 pages dans la nuit pour cette histoire de liste de merde 
> 
> Sérieux on s'en branle de votre liste et de votre jeu de merde, achetez Dishonored 2 comme tout le monde


Il n'est pas à 10€ chez Auchan seulement 12€ à la Fnac, ces escrocs  ::ninja:: .

Vivement le bundle Dishonored 2 + Prey à 5€.

----------


## TibZ

Je veux bien un dishonored 2 à 12€ aussi  ::ninja:: 

Il va falloir une liste pour prey, une pour shovel knight et une pour Dishonored 2  ::ninja:: 

Je décèle un complot des grandes enseignes pour déstabiliser la communauté canard !

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'on n'a même pas eu le point Godwin.
> 
> Pourtant ça me rappelle une sale époque, le temps où on faisait des listes


Avec la liste de Schindler on s'en rapproche.

----------


## Baalim

> Je veux bien un dishonored 2 à 12€ aussi 
> 
> Il va falloir une liste pour prey, une pour shovel knight et une pour Dishonored 2 
> 
> Je décèle un complot des grandes enseignes pour déstabiliser la communauté canard !


Je peux passer par la Fnac ce midi si tu veux vraiment un dishonored 2  :;): 


Apparemment the division à 10€ dans les carrefour  ::siffle:: 

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...es-jeux/378753

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Je peux passer par la Fnac ce midi si tu veux vraiment un dishonored 2


on peut s'inscrire sur cette nouvelle liste ?  ::P:

----------


## la Vieille

Faut faire une liste avec toutes les listes en cours, sinon ça devient le bordel votre truc.

----------


## TibZ

*L.I.S.T.E.S

Prey :* 
La Guigne
Ruvon
Flad
Erynnie
bbd
McCauley
Kaede
Smooki
Archer Hawke
Baalim
Shazamic
Pothi
El_Mariachi²
Oldnoobie
Guppy
acdctabs
Kohtsaro
Pitchblack
*
Dishonored 2 :* 
TibZ
sticky-fingers

*Shovel Knight :* 
jopopoe
Clydopathe

(pas sûr qu'il ne manque pas des gens sur la liste pour Shovel Knight, je ne suis pas remonté sur le précédent topic...)

----------


## FrousT

Moi je veux faire partie de la liste pour Shadow Warrior 2 et Shadow Tactics à 15 € le pack, merci  ::):

----------


## fenrhir

> (pas sûr qu'il ne manque pas des gens sur la liste pour Shovel Knight, je ne suis pas remonté sur le précédent topic...)


Cette liste n'est pas légitime  :Cell:  !

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Cette liste n'est pas légitime  !


Ouais, mais faudrait quand même déterrer l'ancien topic et faire un test ADN pour s'en assurer.

----------


## Flad

> Moi je veux faire partie de la liste pour Shadow Warrior 2 et Shadow Tactics à 15 € le pack, merci

----------


## FB74

> Faut faire une liste avec toutes les listes en cours, sinon ça devient le bordel votre truc.


Sans oublier une liste de prey-sélection.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Du coup je sais plus si c'est passé au milieu de ce flood, mais pour ceux qui cherchaient un Mafia 3, il est à 11.99$ (10.92€ selon Paypal en ce moment) sur *WinGameStore*

Et *Jalopy* est à 6.49$ (5.91€)

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Du coup je sais plus si c'est passé au milieu de ce flood, mais pour ceux qui cherchaient un Mafia 3, il est à 11.99$ (10.92€ selon Paypal en ce moment) sur *WinGameStore*


Ainsi que la Digital Deluxe Edition à 17.99$ (Jeu+Season Pass)

http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...eluxe-Edition/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Merci du rappel. A 6€ à la fnac j'étais tenté, mais + de 10 ce sera trop, en tout cas pour la version de base sans les bonus ni les DLC.
Ah, 16€ la Deluxe ça commence à ressembler à un prix en rapport avec la qualité du jeu. Par contre s'il est en monthly ensuite... rah c'est terrible.

Coupon *pcgames5off* à saisir pour gagner encore un euro.

----------


## FB74

Personne n'a vu un bon prix sur une édition complète d'Anno 2205 (jeu + tous les DLC) ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Ces histoires de listes... ces listes de listes..

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Si quelqu'un pouvait faire une liste des meileurs FF, ça serait pratique  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> Si quelqu'un pouvait faire une liste des meileurs FF, ça serait pratique


Trop évident comme troll  ::P:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Trop évident comme troll


Il parle bien de Fist F... ?

----------


## Baalim

> Personne n'a vu un bon prix sur une édition complète d'Anno 2205 (jeu + tous les DLC) ?


Si, j'en avais parlé il y a plusieurs jours : 17 €uros en collector avec le season's pass à la fnac des ternes

----------


## la Vieille

> *L.I.S.T.E.S
> 
> Prey :* 
> La Guigne
> Ruvon
> Flad
> Erynnie
> bbd
> McCauley
> ...


On pourrait avoir une liste des canards qui ne sont sur aucune liste ?

Ces enculés…

----------


## FB74

> Si, j'en avais parlé il y a plusieurs jours : 17 €uros en collector avec le season's pass à la fnac des ternes


En gros, on peut commencer une liste pour Anno 2205...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il parle bien de Fist F... ?


Non, Fast and Furious.

C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
Le 3 est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire. 

Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Liste Anno 2205



> FB74


 ::trollface::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Non, Fast and Furious.
> 
> C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
> Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
> Le 3 est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
> Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
> Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
> Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
> Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
> ...


Merci Oldnoobie, je suis sur que ce post servira un jour à quelqu'un.
Et bravo pour cette persévérance  :;): 
Y-a moyen de mettre cette réponse sur le premier post ? Faut pas perdre cette mine d'information.




> On pourrait avoir une liste des canards qui ne sont sur aucune liste ?
> 
> Ces enculés…


Et faire une liste d'enculés, ça déjà été fait dans le passé. Pas sûr de l'utilité aujourd'hui.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci Oldnoobie, je suis sur que ce post servira un jour à quelqu'un.
> Et bravo pour cette persévérance 
> Y-a moyen de mettre cette réponse sur le premier post ? Faut pas perdre cette mine d'information.


Done  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

#FF8

 ::ninja::

----------


## Carnod

fast and furious au japon c'est le 3 ? Putain, il est énorme. Magique. BEAU.

----------


## Baalim

> fast and furious au japon c'est le 3 ? Putain, il est énorme. Magique. BEAU.


M'en fous, je change plus la section 10

----------


## Baalim

Trois tonnes de dishonored 2 à 7.9€ sur pc à la Fnac des Champs-Elysées.

Des TESO morrowind à -30%
Des collectors p5 à-20%

----------


## sticky-fingers

Tu peux y aller en transpalette  ^^

----------


## TibZ

> Trois tonnes de dishonored 2 à 7.9€ sur pc à la Fnac des Champs-Elysées.
> 
> Des TESO morrowind à -30%
> Des collectors p5 à-20%


8€ le Dishonored 2 ??  ::o:  Dis-moi que tu m'en as pris un  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

> 8€ le Dishonored 2 ??  Dis-moi que tu m'en as pris un


 oui, j'en ai pris un pour toi et les deux autres qui ne s'était signalés PAR MP  ::trollface::

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Trois tonnes de *dishonored 2 à 7.9€ sur pc* à la Fnac des Champs-Elysées.
> 
> Des TESO morrowind à -30%
> Des collectors p5 à-20%


Ah ça aussi ça m'intéresse, dit moi que t'en a pris tout plein  ::love:: 

On commence une L.I.S.T.E :troll:

----------


## Sserfu

Si seulement  <3

----------


## sticky-fingers

j'avais raté ton mp ce matin  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

https://tof.cx/image/iYF1f

----------


## Retrojm

C'est bon, j'ai chopé les 3 boîtes de Prey.

Je vais respecter la liste, car après relecture de l'ancien topic, c'étaient les canards qui se sont manifestés en premiers publiquement et qui n'ont pas encore eu de clé. Je ne prends pas en compte les MP, ni les signaux de détresse/fumée. Puis impossible de satisfaire tout le monde. Même sexuellement, désolé.

La Guigne, Ruvon, Flad - je vous envoie un MP.

----------


## La Guigne

> C'est bon, j'ai chopé les 3 boîtes de Prey.
> 
> Je vais respecter la liste, car après relecture de l'ancien topic, c'étaient les canards qui se sont manifestés en premiers publiquement et qui n'ont pas encore eu de clé. Je ne prends pas en compte les MP, ni les signaux de détresse/fumée. Puis impossible de satisfaire tout le monde. Même sexuellement, désolé.
> 
> La Guigne, Ruvon, Flad - je vous envoie un MP.


Merci monsieur, vous êtes un canard de bien  ::wub:: 

Si je comprends bien le message, en sus de la boîte, tu satisfais sexuellement?

----------


## Baalim

> Merci monsieur, vous êtes un canard de bien 
> 
> Si je comprends bien le message, en sus de la boîte, tu satisfais sexuellement?


Tu dis ça uniquement parce que tu fais partie des salauds qui font partie d'une liste pas légitime qui rappelle les plus sombres heures de l'histoire  :Boom:

----------


## Flad

> C'est bon, j'ai chopé les 3 boîtes de Prey.
> 
> Je vais respecter la liste, car après relecture de l'ancien topic, c'étaient les canards qui se sont manifestés en premiers publiquement et qui n'ont pas encore eu de clé. Je ne prends pas en compte les MP, ni les signaux de détresse/fumée. Puis impossible de satisfaire tout le monde. Même sexuellement, désolé.
> 
> La Guigne, Ruvon, Flad - je vous envoie un MP.


Je t'aime fais moi une fille, on l'appellera Liste Taylor.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon je suis passé à la FNAC Strasbourg : ben putain c'est triste la bas :/
Il reste 1 dishonored 2 à vil prix.

----------


## Guppy

Ne passez pas à Auchan Strasbourg. Pas de Prey trouvé.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tu dis ça uniquement parce que tu fais partie des salauds qui font partie d'une liste pas légitime qui rappelle les plus sombres heures de l'histoire


N'oublie pas le #GodwinPoint malheureux

----------


## La Guigne

> Tu dis ça uniquement parce que tu fais partie des salauds qui font partie d'une liste pas légitime qui rappelle les plus sombres heures de l'histoire


Evidemment  :Cigare: 

Je tenterai quand même l'Auchan au cas où je peux dépanner d'autres salauds canards.

----------


## Retrojm

> Si je comprends bien le message, en sus de la boîte, tu satisfais sexuellement?





> Je t'aime fais moi une fille, on l'appellera Liste Taylor.


Le topic des bons plans cul  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ne passez pas à Auchan Strasbourg. Pas de Prey trouvé.


Ah merci de prévenir, je me tatais à y passer.

----------


## Baalim

Bel enchaînement  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le topic des bons plans cul





> je me tatais


T'es au bon endroit  ::ninja:: 

Et merci Retrojm  :;):

----------


## TibZ

> Le topic des bons plans cul





> Ah merci de prévenir, je me tatais.


Ce topic part en couilles !

Édit : so grilled  :WTF:

----------


## shazamic

> Ah ça aussi ça m'intéresse, dit moi que t'en a pris tout plein 
> 
> On commence une L.I.S.T.E :troll:


Je suis Prey et Dishonored2 !

----------


## Baalim

Comment écouler un jeu de merde ?
En le soldant à 99 % et en le vendant à 4 centimes.

https://www.humblebundle.com/g/mrpresident

J'en achète 10 pour faire des blagues lolilol

----------


## Flad

> Comment écouler un jeu de merde ?
> En le soldant à 99 % et en le vendant à 4 centimes.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/g/mrpresident
> 
> J'en achète 10 pour faire des blagues lolilol


Encore les généreux qui vont morfler.  ::sad::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ne passez pas à Auchan Strasbourg. Pas de Prey trouvé.


Tu dis ça pour tous te les garder!  :haha:

----------


## FrousT

J'aurais bien fait un tour dans les Auchan/Fnac de mon coin, mais j'ai évidemment pas que ça à foutre  :Facepalm:  

Respect aux généreux qui font l'effort pour les vautours du forum  :Facepalm:

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Pour aider les canards, je suis passé au Noz de Loches...
C'est la dernière fois que j'essaie de vous aider!

----------


## Marmottas

> Comment écouler un jeu de merde ?
> En le soldant à 99 % et en le vendant à 4 centimes.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/g/mrpresident
> 
> J'en achète 10 pour faire des blagues lolilol


Non tu demandes une liste et tu dispatches !

----------


## Gordor

> oui, j'en ai pris un pour toi et les deux autres qui ne s'était signalés PAR MP


Et la liste bordel ? tu respectes rien !

----------


## Baalim

> Et la liste bordel ? tu respectes rien !


Nan, mais je suis droit dans mes bottes en ne respectant rien et en passant par mp alors j'ai rien à me reprocher  ::trollface::

----------


## La Guigne

Pour info, je sors de la FNAC Toulon Mayol et pas de Dishonored 2 à 8 € (et pas grand chose d'un point de vue général, je ne vous ferais pas l'affront de parler des Battleborn à -30%)  ::(:

----------


## Guppy

> Pour aider les canards, je suis passé au Noz de Loches...
> C'est la dernière fois que j'essaie de vous aider!


  :Emo:  c'était Steamable ?

Y aura au moins un canard heureux avec BB2.

Et Prey, envoyez les au random sur CPCGift  ::ninja::  

Le Topic des bons plans pendant les soldes, pire que la sortie de Pokemon Go pour faire bouger les canards !

----------


## Wingi

Chers palmipèdes, je vous soumets par la présente ma candidature à la liste des Shovel knight.

Veuillez agréer, cordialement, toussa toussa.

----------


## Baalim

Batman Telltale series à 5.69 € chez WGS
Clé Telltake

http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...lltale-Series/

----------


## PoOpsS

On pourrais avoir une liste des canards prey à dépenser 15€ ou plus pour prey ?  :Bave: 

Ça me motiverais à allez voir à Auchan  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

> *L.I.S.T.E.S*
> 
> *
> Dishonored 2 :* 
> TibZ
> sticky-fingers


Comme quoi ça marche les listes  ::P: 

Merci Oncle Baalim  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Pour aider les canards, je suis passé au Noz de Loches...


T'en a trouvé une belle paire ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> T'en a trouvé une belle paire ?


De Noz?  ::unsure::

----------


## Xavyerfr

Mr.President! or $0.04  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Si y a toujours des canards motivés pour un Dishonored 2 à vil prix, je peux retourner à la Fnac demain en fin de journée, il y en avait pas mal en stock quand j'y suis passé samedi après midi.

----------


## La Guigne

> Si y a toujours des canards motivés pour un Dishonored 2 à vil prix, je peux retourner à la Fnac demain en fin de journée, il y en avait pas mal en stock quand j'y suis passé samedi après midi.


A 8 euroboules? Je prends !

Il y aussi un début de liste un peu plus haut (à jour ou pas, je ne sais pas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## erynnie

Pareil, je ne suis pas un énorme fan du premier mais à 8€ je me laisse tenter.  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'ai toujours pas fini le premier et je suis quand même tenté de m'ajouter à la liste  :Facepalm:

----------


## TibZ

> J'ai toujours pas fini le premier et je suis quand même tenté de m'ajouter à la liste


j'ai pas encore commencé le premier. Mais c'est la base pour traîner par ici, un backlog de dément  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> j'ai pas encore commencé le premier. Mais c'est la base pour traîner par ici, un backlog de dément


J'ai à peine commencé le premier et pas encore lancé le second, même pour un benchmark  :Emo: 

Bref.


Sortie de Furi et River city ransom underground chez GOG à 11.26 $ l'unité avec 1.26$ de cashback:
https://www.gog.com/game/furi
https://www.gog.com/game/river_city_ransom_underground


Doom à 5.99 € chez gamestop allemagne (version non censurée)
https://www.gamestop.de/PC/Games/303...ay-one-edition

----------


## sticky-fingers

J'ai adoré le 1er, et ses DLC. Le 2e je l'entamerai au calme  ::):  

J'ai fait un saut au Auchan de Toulouse/Gramont ... pas de Prey et un rayon PC ridicule.

----------


## pothi

> J'ai adoré le 1er, et ses DLC. Le 2e je l'entamerai au calme  
> 
> J'ai fait un saut au Auchan de Toulouse/Gramont ... pas de Prey et un rayon PC ridicule.


Tiens j'y suis passé tout à l'heure aussi même constat  :^_^: 
Un gros rayon jeux console par contre.

----------


## sticky-fingers

C'était toi qui était accroché à la jambe du vendeur en train de pleurer?  :Facepalm:   ::trollface::

----------


## pothi

> C'était toi qui était accroché à la jambe du vendeur en train de pleurer?


 ::XD::

----------


## banditbandit

> T'en a trouvé une belle paire ?


Humour de vieux grosses têtes.  :Facepalm: 

Sinon LIS: Before The Shitstorm à 15.29 € prix VIP chez GMG, ya un voucher de 18%  (2017E318OFF), je sais pas si il est appliqué sinon ça peut faire le jeu aux env de 12 €.

----------


## Marcarino

Il y avait 3 ou 4 Dishonored 2 à 12€ à la Fnac Vélizy ce soir
Il y a aussi 2 Prey à 50€ chez Auchan Vélizy. Ils ont pas eu le mémo :/

----------


## la Vieille

Il fallait les prendre et forcer les deux premiers de la liste à les prendre. 

noob…

----------


## pesos

J'irai faire un tour à la Fnac du coin demain voir si je peux chopper des Dishonored 2  ::):

----------


## vectra

Si y'a moyen de l'activer à distance avec une clé dans la boîte, je prends  :Manif:  :Manif:

----------


## pothi

> J'irai faire un tour à la Fnac du coin demain voir si je peux chopper des Dishonored 2


Si jamais tu tombe sur hollow knight à 4€ (je crois) il y avait du monde interessé a priori (dont moi même si j'en ait pas parlé)  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Shovel knight pas hollow knight  :;):

----------


## pothi

Oui merci EBS  ::unsure::

----------


## Guppy

Et toujours pas de Humble Bundle, personne n'en parle.

----------


## smooki

Pas pu suivre en détails mais prey à 10€ on peut se coiffer j'ai l'impression au final  ::'(:  ? enfin je reste sur la liste.
Si quelqu'un peu me prendre Shovel Knight, ça fait longtemps que je lorgne dessus sans arriver à cracher les tunes alors je serai preneur également péppal petit commission tout  ::):

----------


## FB74

> Et toujours pas de Humble Bundle, personne n'en parle.


 :haha: 


La bite au cirage pour Guppy.  :Fourbe:

----------


## La Chouette

> Pas pu suivre en détails mais prey à 10€ on peut se coiffer j'ai l'impression au final  ? enfin je reste sur la liste.


J'ai récupéré les deux exemplaires du Auchan de Chambray-lès-Tours, acdctabs et McCauley ont eu chacun un exemplaire. Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de Auchan qui n'ont pas été fouillés.

----------


## Olima

> Et toujours pas de Humble Bundle, personne n'en parle.


Pas de bundle aujourd'hui (twitter)

----------


## FB74

> Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de Auchan qui n'ont pas été fouillés.


Je suis sûr que Baalim cache des exemplaires, faudrait le fouiller !  :Cell: 


Sinon, j'espère qu'il y aura un nouvel Humble Bundle demain, parce que ça commence à faire long 2 semaines sans rien de bien nouveau dans le backlog...  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

Purée, c'est d'un pénible cette histoire de Prey et de Dishonored 2. Qu'on était bien du temps où la seule activité du topic consistait à demander quand les soldes Steam commençaient...

----------


## madgic

> Purée, c'est d'un pénible cette histoire de Prey et de Dishonored 2. Qu'on était bien du temps où la seule activité du topic consistait à demander quand les soldes Steam commençaient...


D'ailleurs c'est quand les prochaines ?

Et le monthly c'est quand, on a toujours rien eu  ::'(: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis sûr que Baalim cache des exemplaires, faudrait le fouiller ! 
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'espère qu'il y aura un nouvel Humble Bundle demain, parce que ça commence à faire long 2 semaines sans rien de bien nouveau dans le backlog...


Si tu te sens en manque, il y a toujours groupees  ::siffle:: 
https://groupees.com/bab33

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qu'on était bien du temps où la seule activité du topic consistait à demander quand les soldes Steam commençaient...


 :tired:

----------


## McCauley

> J'ai récupéré les deux exemplaires du Auchan de Chambray-lès-Tours, acdctabs et McCauley ont eu chacun un exemplaire. Il ne doit plus rester beaucoup de Auchan qui n'ont pas été fouillés.


Ouais et encore merci et merci aux canards qui ont retourné les bacs chez Auchan  :;): 

Du coup, vous pouvez m'enlever de la liste.

----------


## Harvester

> Ouais et encore merci et merci aux canards qui ont retourné les bacs chez Auchan 
> 
> Du coup, vous pouvez m'enlever de la liste.


Cool, ça va faire deux gifts chez les généreux !

----------


## Baalim

*Offworld trading company* à 7.19 € 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...rading-company

*Game tycoon* gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive

----------


## McCauley

> Cool, ça va faire deux gifts chez les généreux !


Ca ne risque pas, j'ai déjà activé le jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

*Sherlock & the devil's daughter* à 13.6 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/sherlock-...evils-daughter

----------


## smooki

du coup j'ai raqué 13 bouboule pour Shovel  :Bave:

----------


## RUPPY

Dites, vous voulez pas organiser vos listes dans la section achats/ventes car là, depuis 3/4 jours, le topic devient très pénible à suivre  ::sad:: . Je trouve l'attention louable  :;):  et je serais le premier à participer si un jeu m'intéressait mais c'est lourd pour tout le monde.....même pour ceux qui attendent fébrilement leur tour dans les listes j'imagine.  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

En parlant de listes, je vous les recolle une dernière fois, vu que les soldes Steam sont presque finies et que je repasserais pas par ici avant ce soir :

T'as plus qu'un euro ?

Il t'en reste deux ?

T'as deux euros et pas peur des bundles ?

----------


## sebarnolds

T'aurais pu faire un article : "T'as 10€ et tu veux Prey" et les gens se seraient inscrits en commentaire  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, ce sont de belles listes. Dans le lot, je recommande :
Lilly Looking ThroughPaper Sorcerer*Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken**Portal 2**Thief II: The Metal Age**LOOM**Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition*Gemini Rue*Brütal Legend**Her Story*
J'ai mis en gras ceux que j'avais vraiment bien appréciés  ::):  Les autres sont juste sympas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Pour le coup, non ce n'était pas mieux avant. Mais le coup de la liste devient vraiment lourd (je ne suis pas le seul à le penser apparemment). Vivement que le topic reprenne une activité "normale".

----------


## FB74

> Pour le coup, non ce n'était pas mieux avant. Mais le coup de la liste devient vraiment lourd (je ne suis pas le seul à le penser apparemment). Vivement que le topic reprenne une activité "normale".


Ouais, let's _prey_ for that.  ::): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Halcyon 6 à 8€ avec toujours trois jeux bonus.
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...mmander/371200

Pour les rares intéressés,,beaucoup de destiny + roi des corrompus sur xbox 360 à 5.8€ et de skyrim definitive edition sur PlayStation 4 à -60% à la fnac des Champs-Elysées hier.

----------


## Pitchblack

*Keep Talkin' and Nobody Explodes*, le meilleur jeu de coop de l'univers est à *4.00 € sur l'Humble Store*.

On peut faire du couch coop, de l'online, faire jouer papy et mamy, et c'est de la balle (atomique).

----------


## znokiss

Je dirais même plus : c'est de la bombe.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Le gameplay est explosif.

----------


## Flad

C4 joueurs ou on peut faire à moins ?

----------


## Kohtsaro

2 joueurs, j'ai adoré y jouer avec ma copine, ils nous restent juste le dernier niveau à faire.  ::wub::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> [*]*Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chicken*


C'est vraiment si bien que ca rocketbirds? J'arrete pas de le voir recommandé à droite à gauche.

----------


## Baalim

Vous allez exploser de joie à la lecture des jeux proposés dans ce nouveau cubic bundle. si. si.
Avec notamment "Invasion of the Heters"

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundledx-3

----------


## Pitchblack

> C4 joueurs ou on peut faire à moins ?


Tu ne peux pas y jouer seul. Ça s'arrête là. 
Tu peux largement y jouer à deux.
Et le principe de gameplay fait qu'il n'est même pas nécessaire d'être familier des jeux vidéos pour en profiter.
Voire pour les non-joueurs, il y a le coté "rassurant" de savoir qu'on a toutes les réponses pour réussir (rien n'est caché), et qu'on n'est même pas obligé de toucher à l'ordinateur si on ne veut pas (tant qu'il y en a un dans le lot qui se dévoue).

----------


## Gloppy

> On peut faire du couch coop, de l'online, faire jouer papy et mamy, et c'est de la balle (atomique).


Comment ça marche en couch coop ? On peut jouer sur le même écran ?
C'est VR only ?

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Comment ça marche en couch coop ? On peut jouer sur le même écran ?


L'une des deux équipes (chaque équipe pouvant aller de 1 à n joueurs) n'a pas besoin d'écran, il suffit d'avoir imprimé le guide du démineur. Il s'agit d'ailleurs que les "experts" ne voient jamais l'écran où est affichée la bombe.

----------


## Nozu

Tu peux fonctionner de deux façons, soit tu as un joueur désamorçant (en train d'essayer en tout cas ::ninja:: ) la bombe et l'autre avec le manuel papier un peu plus loin (forcement, sans regarder l'écran). Soit c'est un pdf au lieu du manuel papier mais il faudra forcement(dans le sens ou ce n'est pas réellement amusant sans) un moyen de communication si le joueur n'est pas à proximité

----------


## Shapa

En fait t'as un mec qui a le manuel des bombes. Le manuel tu peux le mettre sur un iPad, tu peux l'imprimer ce que tu veux. L'autre est devant le PC et doit suivre les instructions. En gros seulement une seule personne est devant le PC.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Comment ça marche en couch coop ? On peut jouer sur le même écran ?


Le jeu sépare deux rôles :

- d'un coté le démineur : il manipule la bombe à l'écran, décrit ce qu'il voit, coupe les fils, appuie sur les boutons, etc.

- de l'autre tu as le ou les experts : il a le document (en ligne, ou à imprimer) qui permet de comprendre tous les mécanismes de la bombe. En fonction de ce que le démineur lui dit, l'expert donne la marche à suivre. Toutes les réponses pour désamorcer la bombe sont dans le manuel, mais il faut trouver la bonne info, bien se comprendre avec le démineur, gérer la multitude d'exceptions liées à la description de la bombe car...

... aucun des deux rôles n'a le droit de voir ce que fait l'autre.
Le démineur n'a pas le droit de voir les docs de l'expert.
L'expert n'a pas le droit de voir l''écran du démineur.
La communication est uniquement orale. 
Tu peux imaginer le film d'action standard où les deux se parlent par radio ou autre.
Et çà marche du feu de dieu.

J'ai eu fait des parties avec le démineur et son PC caché sous un drap, avec le bataillon d'expert dans la même pièce à se répartir la doc. J'ai fait des parties avec mes élèves et c'est rapidement très fun de voir les échanges, le suspense et la tension créée.
Tu as aussi quelques "distractions" supplémentaires pour le démineur, qui doivent devenir flippante en mode VR, du genre la lumière qui s'éteint, des bruits parasites, etc.

----------


## acdctabs

Il n'y a même pas besoin de faire des niveaux durs pour s'amuser, juste jouer avec les bonnes personnes.
C'est vraiment bien comme jeu (en soirée c'est un régal).

----------


## Pitchblack

Multi-grillé, faut que j'apprenne à taper plus vite ou à faire plus court.

----------


## la Vieille

> Multi-grillé, faut que j'apprenne à taper plus vite ou à faire plus court.


Corrigé, change rien  :;):

----------


## znokiss

D'ailleurs, pour ceusses qui deviennent trop fort, faut imprimer le manuel et mélanger les pages. Là on commence à parler.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'avais annoté le manuel surtout, les feuilles étant éparpillées pour pouvoir y accéder directement ^^
(puis diviser aussi, chacun devenant un spécialiste d'une catégorie).
Ça me donne envie d'y rejouer du coup ^^

----------


## fenrhir

Sachant que pour devenir trop fort, faut déjà être capable de jouer avec le démineur qui n'a qu'une lampe torche aux piles asthmatiques pour éclairer la bombe (dans les 1ers niveaux, la pièce est éclairée, bien sûr). Y'a une bonne durée de vie, et suffit de changer de partenaire pour perdre l'expérience du groupe (manière de se comprendre le plus synthétiquement possible, connaissance des systèmes à désamorcer, etc).

Pour celles et ceux qui connaissent Spaceteam, c'est le même genre de principe : faut se comprendre tout en luttant contre le chrono (y compris quand on doit décrire une suite de 8 symboles tarabiscotés), et c'est la principale difficulté du jeu.

----------


## Gloppy

Merci pour vos explications, c'est très clair. Et ça donne envie d'essayer  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Un deal HS mais pas mal : carte fnac+ 1 an + deezer premium pendant 1 an : 60 €
http://fr.vente-privee.com/catalog/S...n/69569/site/1

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Merci pour vos explications, c'est très clair. Et ça donne envie d'essayer


Au prix où il se trouve actuellement (que ce soit sur Steam ou Humble Bundle), très franchement tu ne peux pas te gourer.
Et effectivement on peut intégrer des non-joueurs, ma chérie a par exemple adoré le concept. Ça me fait penser que je vois des amis ce soir, ça pourrait être une excellente idée d'animation...

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est vraiment si bien que ca rocketbirds? J'arrete pas de le voir recommandé à droite à gauche.


Moi je l'avais lancé dans une de mes vagues "je lance des jeux de bundles et je vois si je les jette ou si j'y joue plus que 10 minutes" et j'avais passé un excellent moment dessus. Il était plutôt bien foutu.

----------


## Gordor

> C'est vraiment si bien que ca rocketbirds? J'arrete pas de le voir recommandé à droite à gauche.


Mon avis perso c'est que c'est de la grosse merde !

----------


## Baalim

Les soldes à la Fnac des halles : un grand moment de déprime et de solitude

----------


## Gordor

> C4 joueurs ou on peut faire à moins ?


La question n'en était pas une, mais une jolie blagounette !

----------


## Gloppy

> Moi je l'avais lancé dans une de mes vagues "je lance des jeux de bundles et je vois si je les jette ou si j'y joue plus que 10 minutes" et j'avais passé un excellent moment dessus. Il était plutôt bien foutu.


Globalement la même chose : ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu à priori mais j'y étais resté plus longtemps que je ne l'imaginais. Je recommanderais quand même de ne l'acheter que si tu aimes ce style ; il y a trop de bons jeux par ailleurs.

----------


## Mastaba

> Moi je veux faire partie de la liste pour Shadow Warrior 2 et Shadow Tactics à 15 € le pack, merci


+ ::):

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala humpday bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hump

The challenge m'a l'air intriguant.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...enge/C&#39;est

----------


## nova

> Indie gala humpday bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/hump


Y'a meme pas la liste .... des jeux !  :Boom:

----------


## Olima

> Moi je l'avais lancé dans une de mes vagues "je lance des jeux de bundles et je vois si je les jette ou si j'y joue plus que 10 minutes" et j'avais passé un excellent moment dessus. Il était plutôt bien foutu.


J'ai fait pareil, mais je crois n'avoir tenu que 10 minutes. Mais c'étaient 10 minutes plutôt sympa dans le genre run n gun. Mais pas assez pour me détourner d'autres jeux qui me tentaient plus dans mon backlog.

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a meme pas la liste .... des jeux !


Les vrais achètent leurs bundles sans regarder ce qu'il y a dedans  :Cigare:

----------


## Guppy

Vous m'avez vendu votre bombe aussi je crois.

----------


## FB74

> Y'a meme pas la liste .... des jeux !


Vaut-il mieux une liste de bundles ou un bundle de listes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

C'est legit ca?
https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/18...Fegp0wodCjYIRg
Shadow tactics à 19.95

----------


## FB74

> C'est legit ca?
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/18...Fegp0wodCjYIRg
> Shadow tactics à 19.95


Il me semble que c'est comme Kinguin et G2A: donc ça peut très bien se passer comme ça peut être problématique dans certains cas.

----------


## Wizarde

> C'est legit ca?
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/18...Fegp0wodCjYIRg
> Shadow tactics à 19.95


C'est pas vraiment legit, par contre ca marche très bien, jamais eu de problème

----------


## Mastaba

Apparemment certains se sont vu demandé une copie de leur carte d'identité... ::blink::

----------


## Wizarde

> Apparemment certains se sont vu demandé une copie de leur carte d'identité...


oui ca m'est arrivé quand j'avais commandé derriere un VPN, ils demandent une photo de ta carte d'identité a coté de leur logo, pour eviter les bots j'imagine ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Tracehunter

> Il me semble que c'est comme Kinguin et G2A: donc ça peut très bien se passer comme ça peut être problématique dans certains cas.


Ce n'est pas un marketplace comme G2A et Kinguin, donc c'est "mieux" qu'eux dans le fonctionnement, par contre ça reste un site "gris"...

----------


## Mastaba

> oui ca m'est arrivé quand j'avais commandé derriere un VPN, ils demandent une photo de ta carte d'identité a coté de leur logo, pour eviter les bots j'imagine ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Les mecs doivent balancer leur copie après avoir payé, donc sauf si ils veulent pas l'argent de bots...
J'ai un peu de mal à balancer une copie de ma carte d'identité à un site gris tandis que n'importe quel site 100% legit ne demande rien :/

Comment on peut vérifier la qualité d'un site? Je trouve que des avis genre "_ca marche mais on est pas sûr que ce soit legit_".

----------


## La Chouette

> Comment on peut vérifier la qualité d'un site? Je trouve que des avis genre "_ca marche mais on est pas sûr que ce soit legit_".


Pour moi, si c'est listé sur Isthereanydeal, c'est legit. Si ça ne l'est pas, je préfère ne pas tenter.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Comment ça marche en couch coop ? On peut jouer sur le même écran ?
> C'est VR only ?


En VR c'est vraiment excellent, puisque les 'experts' ne peuvent pas voir l'écran, et que le démineur est vraiment isolé des autres et concentré sur la bombe, l'immersion le plonge dans la pièce piégée sans distractions extérieures...

----------


## La Chouette

> En VR c'est vraiment excellent, puisque les 'experts' ne peuvent pas voir l'écran, et que le démineur est vraiment isolé des autres et concentré sur la bombe, l'immersion le plonge dans la pièce piégée sans distractions extérieures...


Ca marche bien même sans VR, le jeu vaut clairement pas l'investissement dans un casque (mais si vous en avez un, utilisez-le, oui). Sachant que pour ceux qui connaissent par coeur les solutions (ça m'arrive souvent, en tant que démineur, de faire la moitié d'un bloc de fils complexes sans demander d'aide aux experts parce qu'à force, je connais les combinaisons) il y a des modules supplémentaires sur le workshop et des moyens de modifier les solutions, avec donc un tout nouveau manuel.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

The Banner Saga 2 à 6.79€ en daily deal sur Bundle Stars

Rhaaah j'hesite, vous pensez qu'il a des risques d'etre dans le monthly? (J'arrive pas à me rappeler si le premier est deja passé en bundle)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> (J'arrive pas à me rappeler si le premier est deja passé en bundle)


installe Enhanced Steam, il te dira.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> installe Enhanced Steam, il te dira.


Je suis allée vérifier sur isthereanydeal (j'ai enhanced steam mais il ne voulait pas charger) et le premier est passé dans le monthly en septembre 2016

----------


## McCauley

> The Banner Saga 2 à 6.79€ en daily deal sur Bundle Stars
> 
> Rhaaah j'hesite, vous pensez qu'il a des risques d'etre dans le monthly? (J'arrive pas à me rappeler si le premier est deja passé en bundle)


Le 1er est passé dans le monthly de Septembre 2016  :;): 

Edit: grillé

----------


## Baalim

> The Banner Saga 2 à 6.79€ en daily deal sur Bundle Stars
> 
> Rhaaah j'hesite, vous pensez qu'il a des risques d'etre dans le monthly? (J'arrive pas à me rappeler si le premier est deja passé en bundle)


Ce deuxième opus a récemment été offert via twitch prime.

----------


## Guppy

Quelqu'un peu me confirmer si y avait du Dishonored 2 chez Auchan à 10 € et si y avait des intéressés ? 
(Si le plan Fnac à 8€ est épuisé).

Edit : J'ai pu confirmer avec un responsable de rayon, bien qu'affiché à 39,99, Dishonored 2 passe à 10€ avec l'offre. 3 de dispo au Auchan de Belfort Nord.

Pour les Auchan qui affichent Prey à 39,99€, prenez un petit truc à 1 € avec, sinon vous allez faire bugger la caisse en payant -0.01€.

----------


## nova

> Quelqu'un peu me confirmer si y avait du Dishonored 2 chez Auchan à 10 € et si y avait des intéressés ? 
> (Si le plan Fnac à 8€ est épuisé)


C'etait pas 12€ dishonored à la fnac ? Et personne n'a pensé à faire une liste ?  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

:Boom:  Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle  :Boom:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ils doivent se réserver pour le monthly de vendredi ?

----------


## Baalim

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle


 :haha:  

Comment tu sers plus à rien !

----------


## FB74

> Comment tu sers plus à rien !



Choppez Baalim, on va le raser et lui tatouer Humble Bundle Forever sur les fesses !  :Boom:

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Choppez Baalim, on va le raser et lui tatouer Humble Bundle Forever sur les fesses !


Et groupees pees devant...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Olima

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle


Ils doivent vouloir garder leur planning de sortie. Et aucun éditeur n'a du vouloir filer ses jeux en plein milieu des soldes steam... (à moins qu'ils en lancent un demain maintenant que les soldes sont passées, mais bon, je parierais plutôt sur mardi prochain)

----------


## FB74

> Ils doivent vouloir garder leur planning de sortie. Et aucun éditeur n'a du vouloir filer ses jeux en plein milieu des soldes steam... (à moins qu'ils en lancent un demain maintenant que les soldes sont passées, mais bon, je parierais plutôt sur mardi prochain)


Ouais, c'est un peu ce qui se dit sur Twitter: pas d'interférences avec les soldes Steam...

----------


## Nanaki

Le season pass de Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 est affiché à 6,24€ chez indiegala sauf qu'une fois dans le panier il est à 24,99€  :tired: 

Edit : Et maintenant il passe dans le panier à 6,24€ sauf que "Sorry, this game cannot be processed due to regional limitations"

----------


## Baalim

Wrc5 4€ fnac saint lazare
Wrc6 11.19€ play asia

http://www.play-asia.com/wrc-6-steam...ate_id=1074081
Lego star wars the force awakens à 6.24€
http://www.play-asia.com/lego-star-w...team/13/70a7lb

Shadow tactics 17.25€
http://www.play-asia.com/shadow-tact...team/13/70as2r

----------


## Sa7v3N

> Le season pass de Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 est affiché à 6,24€ chez indiegala sauf qu'une fois dans le panier il est à 24,99€ 
> 
> Edit : Et maintenant il passe dans le panier à 6,24€ sauf que "Sorry, this game cannot be processed due to regional limitations"


Il est possible de contourné ça : une fois cliqué  sur le bouton proceed, le message d'erreur apparait.
Il suffit de cliquer en bas sur paypal (aucune idée si les autres fonctionnes), et ça envoie sur le paiement direct.
Season pass activé et fonctionnel sur une version francaise.

Voilou  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

> Il est possible de contourné ça : une fois cliqué  sur le bouton proceed, le message d'erreur apparait.
> Il suffit de cliquer en bas sur paypal (aucune idée si les autres fonctionnes), et ça envoie sur le paiement direct.
> Season pass activé et fonctionnel sur une version francaise.
> 
> Voilou


Ho purée! Merci!  ::wub:: 
Hier soir j'ai perdu une heure à essayer différent VPN sans succès!  ::P: 
Je confirme que ça fonctionne!

----------


## Baalim

Disgaea à 8 €
Si vos yeux survivent aux graphismes, je preydis que vous trouverez difficilement un autre achat aussi bon rapport qualité/prix...

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/405900

----------


## Gloppy

*Kyn* est à *1.99€* (-90%) sur Bundlestars. Ça peut se tenter si vous êtes en manque de Dungeon Siege...

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/kyn

----------


## Nanaki

> Le season pass de Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 est affiché à 6,24€ chez indiegala sauf qu'une fois dans le panier il est à 24,99€ 
> 
> Edit : Et maintenant il passe dans le panier à 6,24€ sauf que "Sorry, this game cannot be processed due to regional limitations"





> Il est possible de contourné ça : une fois cliqué  sur le bouton proceed, le message d'erreur apparait.
> Il suffit de cliquer en bas sur paypal (aucune idée si les autres fonctionnes), et ça envoie sur le paiement direct.
> Season pass activé et fonctionnel sur une version francaise.
> 
> Voilou





> Ho purée! Merci! 
> Hier soir j'ai perdu une heure à essayer différent VPN sans succès! 
> Je confirme que ça fonctionne!


Deal expiré, le prix est revenu à 24,99€, c'était très certainement une erreur de prix.

----------


## Sa7v3N

Ouep, mais entre temps, je te remercie du bon plan  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

> Shadow tactics 17.25€
> http://www.play-asia.com/shadow-tact...team/13/70as2r


Woputain, dire que je l'ai pris en "soldes" à 29.99 chez steam...  ::O:

----------


## Guppy

Plus de Prey à Auchan Lyon Porte des Alpes, ni de Shovel Knight, ni de Dishonored 2 (j'aurais dû m'en prendre un)

----------


## Baalim

> Plus de Prey à Auchan Lyon Porte des Alpes, ni de Shovel Knight, ni de Dishonored 2 (j'aurais dû m'en prendre un)


 je viens de t'en trouver un si tu es intéressé. 

j'ai également un deuxième exemplaire pour le premier quii  demande sur le Topic .

----------


## Ruvon

> je viens de t'en trouver un si tu es intéressé. 
> 
> j'ai également un deuxième exemplaire pour le premier quii  demande sur le Topic .


De quoi donc ? Prey, Shovel Knight ou Dishonored 2 ? (je suis pas intéressé, quel que soit le jeu)

----------


## Baalim

Dishonored 2

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je veux bien !

----------


## Flad

> Moi je veux bien !


C'est pour offrir ?  ::ninja:: 

p.s : au besoin, je précise que ce n'est qu'une boutade ;-)

----------


## acdctabs

C'est exactement pour ça. si ça pose problème, je n'ai aucun soucis pour que quelqu'un d'autre prenne la copie.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> je viens de t'en trouver un si tu es intéressé. 
> 
> j'ai également un deuxième exemplaire pour le premier quii  demande sur le Topic .


Fais-en un gift  ::ninja::

----------


## BeaM

Si quelqu'un en a un de trop, je suis preneur d'un Prey au tarif avantageux de chez Auchan ... sait on jamais ^^

----------


## Flad

> C'est exactement pour ça. si ça pose problème, je n'ai aucun soucis pour que quelqu'un d'autre prenne la copie.


C'est probable que je m'inscrive au gift  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est exactement pour ça. si ça pose problème, je n'ai aucun soucis pour que quelqu'un d'autre prenne la copie.


A vrai dire, la question ne se posera pas vu que je n'ai aucune intention de te céder cet exemplaire compte tenu du drama que tu as généré au cours des dernières pages.

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai rien généré du tout, c'est vous qui m'êtes tombés dessus. J'ai relu ça tranquillement hier, tu as même été celui qui a sonné la charge. Enfin c'est ta copie, tu fais ce que tu veux avec. C'est le principe.

----------


## Thufir

je vous conseille de le mettre en ignore-list, même sur le topic du foot, il s'est fait remarqué comme lourdingue: oui oui, le topic du foot!
DOnc baalim ne perds pas ton temps avec ce _triste_ sire, il ne te mérite pas.


C'est bon,ça va,je peux l'avoir mon Disho 2 maintenant? ::ninja::

----------


## wdog

NOLF 1 et 2 gratuits:http://nolfrevival.tk/

Bon c'est de l'abandonware donc je retirerai si ça pose problème mais je me permets de mettre le lien car même RPS l'a posté: https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bon,ça va,je peux l'avoir mon Disho 2 maintenant?


Si tu le veux vraiment, pas de problème  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> NOLF 1 et 2 gratuits:http://nolfrevival.tk/
> 
> Bon c'est de l'abandonware donc je retirerai si ça pose problème mais je me permets de mettre le lien car même RPS l'a posté: https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/


Je me demande combien de téléchargement vont être comptabilisés avant que les multiples ayants droit trouvent enfin un terrain d'entente  ::trollface::

----------


## la Vieille

> je vous conseille de le mettre en ignore-list, même sur le topic du foot, il s'est fait remarqué comme lourdingue: oui oui, le topic du foot!
> DOnc baalim ne perds pas ton temps avec ce _triste_ sire, il ne te mérite pas.


Mon détecteur de 2nd degré ne sonne pas, j'espère que c'est parce qu'il est en panne…

----------


## Thufir

je m'excuse auprès des amateurs de foot que j'aurai pu offenser.

----------


## toufmag

> Woputain, dire que je l'ai pris en "soldes" à 29.99 chez steam...


C'est sérieux Play-asia ?

----------


## pesos

> Woputain, dire que je l'ai pris en "soldes" à 29.99 chez steam...


Quelle idée aussi. 30 balles c'est pas un bon prix sachant qu'il est déjà passé à moins...




> C'est sérieux Play-asia ?


Oui.

----------


## Baalim

J'avais oublié, pour nos amis consoleux (qui ont un topic mais je m'en fous j'ai la flemme) : 

*Star ocean 4* ps4 à 16 € et* Skyrim definitive edition* à 16 €uros également sur ps4 à la fnac des champs


Dans la section CAY TRO BIEN : *COD infinite warfare  + MW remastered* à 40 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Call-Duty-Infi...dp/B01HXQWLS2/

Watch dog 2.80 €
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...html#mpos=0|cd

Mafia 3 : 10 € boite
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...html#mpos=0|cd

AC black flag : 3 €
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...html#mpos=0|cd

ME andromeda 25 € (meilleur prix légit si je ne m'abuse)
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...html#mpos=8|cd

----------


## xdr

> J'avais oublié, pour nos amis consoleux (qui ont un topic mais je m'en fous j'ai la flemme) : 
> 
> *Star ocean 4* ps4 à 16 €


Tu veux dire Star Ocean 5 non?  ::P:  Le 4 est sorti uniquement sur PS3/360, il est sorti sur PS4 récemment mais dans une version "remasterisé" démat' only.  ::):

----------


## Morbo

Il est pas foufou d'ailleurs, il est loin le temps de Star Ocean 2...

Bon sinon j'ai vu trainer des dishonored 2 sur pc à 15€ à Micromania.

----------


## FB74

*Ryze, Son of Rome* gratos:
https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/ryse...ialis--/380658

Attention, d'après ce que j'ai compris, ce ne sera pas une version Steam.

----------


## Mastaba

> Quelle idée aussi. 30 balles c'est pas un bon prix sachant qu'il est déjà passé à moins...


Il va sans dire que je l'ai refund.  ::): 




> Dans la section CAY TRO BIEN : *COD infinite warfare  + MW remastered* à 40 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/Call-Duty-Infi...dp/B01HXQWLS2/


Vu à 29.99€ chez micromania.




> ME andromeda 25 € (meilleur prix légit si je ne m'abuse)
> http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...html#mpos=8|cd


Arg, je viens de le prendre à 26.66€...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

Le vrai miracle, c'est que tu ais réussi à trouver un jeu PC chez Micromania  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> Le vrai miracle, c'est que tu ais réussi à trouver un jeu PC chez Micromania


Mauvaise langue.  :tired: 





Bon, c'est vrai qu'ils sont bien planqués.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Mauvaise langue. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai qu'ils sont bien planqués.


Comme les humble bundles ces derniers temps  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

Ouais, c'est un peu comme les flim porno dans les vidéoclubs.
Limite si y a pas un petit rideau.

----------


## JanSolo

> Il est pas foufou d'ailleurs, il est loin le temps de Star Ocean 2...
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai vu trainer des dishonored 2 sur pc à 15€ à Micromania.


Oui d'après leur page il faut acheter une clé spéciale pour le lier à Steam.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> NOLF 1 et 2 gratuits:http://nolfrevival.tk/
> 
> Bon c'est de l'abandonware donc je retirerai si ça pose problème mais je me permets de mettre le lien car même RPS l'a posté: https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/


 ::lol::   ::wub::   Merci !

----------


## Baalim

Forza 3 à 35 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01H0Y4EM8/

----------


## FB74

Bundle (  ::trollface::  ) *Batman Arkham Pack (Asylum + City)* en édition GOTY chez Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...an-arkham-pack

6.99 euros.

----------


## Nanaki

Bon plan assez limité mais si vous avez acheté un jeu Paradox chez un revendeur agréée entre le 17 Mai et hier vous pouvez obtenir un jeu Paradox gratuit : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-23049884

Et non, je ne pense pas que Stellaris du Humble Monthly de Juin soit valable pour cette offre.

(Merci Kryze pour l'info)

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ptain, sur ce genre de texte plutôt technique en anglais je suis un peu paumé et du coup, hormis pointer mon choix de jeux (ou plutôt de DLC pour le coup), j'avoue ne pas trop savoir quoi faire précisément...
Si un canard pouvait filer un coup de main à ceux qui ne sont pas à l'aise dans la langue de Shakespeare pour ce genre d'opération, ça serait super bien venu !  ::): 

En tous les cas merci pour l'info Nanaki !

----------


## Nickocko

> IMPORTANT: We are accepting requests up to 23:59 CEST on the 9th August. You must submit your completed form by this date. Additionally, please note that you will not receive the content immediately, it will take some time for us to process all of the requests. The current deadline we are working towards is the 30th September 2017, check your email for further updates/next steps leading up to that date.
> 
> To b
> 
> Finally, we’d like to take the opportunity to once again say we’re sorry about our handling of this issue. We value our community and the passion you have for our products, and we know we’re lucky to have you. Of course, it should go without saying that as a result of this experience we will be looking at our internal processes to ensure that we can improve for the future.


Pas grand chose de particulier à faire, en fait.
Tu remplis le formulaire filé en lien, tu y inscrit:
L'identifiant de ton achat
La monnaie utilisée
LA platefrome sur laquelle tu joues au jeu acheté
Une copie de ta facture
ton e-mail
Le/ les produits que tu veux. 

Note: 1 jeu entier ou 2 DLC sont offerts.

Tu as jusqu'au 9 aout 2.59 heure européenne. TU recevras le jeu d'ici le 30 septembre.

Voilà, en espérant que cela puisse t'aider. :;):

----------


## Baalim

Pour la plus grande joie des sales casus qui jouent au joypad et ne passent pas au minimum une heure par jour à configurer les options graphiques, groupees.propose une nouvelle préco avec l'éditeur 8floor : * 22 jeux + 9 dlc pour 1.75 €*

Si vous un peu scatophile, c'est l'occasion

https://groupees.com/build8floor

Summer sale ches wgs avec notamment Virginia, yes, à 2.18€ et conan exile à 20€

http://www.wingamestore.com/

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Bon plan assez limité mais si vous avez acheté un jeu Paradox chez un revendeur agréée entre le 17 Mai et hier vous pouvez obtenir un jeu Paradox gratuit : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-23049884
> 
> Et non, je ne pense pas que Stellaris du Humble Monthly de Juin soit valable pour cette offre.
> 
> (Merci Kryze pour l'info)


Eh bien merci à Kryze et toi-même. Ayant craqué pour deux DLC Cities Skylines pas plus tard qu'hier soir, je pense être éligible donc je vais tenter le coup.

----------


## FrousT

Du coup si j'ai bien compris, CE SOUAR C'EST LE *HUMBLE MONTHLY* ????  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup si j'ai bien compris, CE SOUAR C'EST LE *HUMBLE MONTHLY* ????


Arf... dire que je venais justement éditer le titre du topic.  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Du coup si j'ai bien compris, CE SOUAR C'EST LE *HUMBLE MONTHLY* ????


 :Clap:  Preparez le sel.

----------


## FB74

> Preparez le sel.


S'il n'y a rien de bien, on passe la bite de Baalim au cirage avec une brosse métallique + finition au vinaigre.  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

Ca va faire 3 mois que j'ai pas pris un Humble Monthly, ils ont intérêt à mettre un jeu bien que j'ai pas  :tired:  Genre Prey  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Et une petite rondelle de citron au bout

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> S'il n'y a rien de bien, on passe la bite de Baalim au cirage avec une brosse métallique + finition au vinaigre.


C'est toi le VRP de chez Humble, t'es sur que c'est pas à toi qu'on doit faire ca plutot?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Ca va faire 3 mois que j'ai pas pris un Humble Monthly, ils ont intérêt à mettre un jeu bien que j'ai pas  Genre Prey


Si l'invité du Humble Monthly est Prey, il faudrait faire la liste des gens qui l'ont topé à pas cher récemment, la croiser avec la liste des abonnés au Humble Monthly, ça fera une liste de vendeurs potentiels de Prey à pas cher. 
Reste plus qu'à faire la liste des gens intéressés.

----------


## FB74

> C'est toi le VRP de chez Humble, t'es sur que c'est pas à toi qu'on doit faire ca plutot?


Tsss....

Moi je fais dans le Humble Bundle, pas dans le Monthly...  :Tap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> S'il n'y a rien de bien, on passe la bite de Baalim au cirage avec une brosse métallique + finition au vinaigre.


On voit tout de suite ceux qui ont fait le service militaire !
J'aimerais bien qu'ils collent PlayerUnknown Battleground dans un suivant, ce truc est vendu 30 boules c'est du vol, mais je tâterais bien du concept de temps à autre.

----------


## Marcarino

J'ai acheté le Humble! Je pronostique :
- un simulateur de boule de coton
- un jeu où on joue un carré
- un slideshow non interactif qui se passe sous l'eau
- pas Hyper Light Drifter

----------


## Baalim

Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien mais je constate que Virginia est soldé un peu partout depuis quelques jours  ::siffle:: 


*Naruto 4* 7€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/naru...am-key--2960-1


*The crew calling all units dlc* à 7.5 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DLC-THE-C...ING-ALL-UNITS/

Ou 6.80 € ici
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DLC-THE-CR...ING-ALL-UNITS/

----------


## FrousT

> J'aimerais bien qu'ils collent PlayerUnknown Battleground dans un suivant, ce truc est vendu 30 boules c'est du vol, mais je tâterais bien du concept de temps à autre.


La même !

----------


## TibZ

> Preparez le sel.


Salt and Sanctuary, je dis oui !

----------


## la Vieille

> On voit tout de suite ceux qui ont fait le service militaire !
> J'aimerais bien qu'ils collent PlayerUnknown Battleground dans un suivant, ce truc est vendu 30 boules c'est du vol, mais je tâterais bien du concept de temps à autre.


Carrément pas !

J'aimerais bien me prendre un Monthly un jour, suffirait juste qu'ils proposent un jeu que je viens pas d'acheter. Ça fait six mois que j'attends…

----------


## pitmartinz

Moi je dis : Orwell.
Et ce qui me ferait bien plaisir, c'est un petit Motorsport Manager.  :Mellow2:

----------


## jujupatate

> J'aimerais bien qu'ils collent PlayerUnknown Battleground dans un suivant, ce truc est vendu 30 boules c'est du vol, mais je tâterais bien du concept de temps à autre.


Franchement, je l'ai acheté juste parce que ça avait l'air fun, en fait ça faisait un moment que j'étais pas tombé aussi addict à un jeu.  ::wub:: 
Compte tenu de ce qui doit être rajouté dans les semaines/mois qui viennent, c'est pas du vol 30 eurobowls.

----------


## znokiss

> J'aimerais bien me prendre un Monthly un jour, suffirait juste qu'ils proposent un jeu que je viens pas d'acheter. Ça fait six mois que j'attends…


Il faut arrêter d'acheter des jeux.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il faut arrêter d'acheter des jeux de merde.


Il manquait un détail à ton cosplay Sylvine. Sinon on s'y croirait.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il manquait un détail à ton cosplay Sylvine. Sinon on s'y croirait.


Une page youtube?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'aimerais bien me prendre un Monthly un jour, suffirait juste qu'ils proposent un jeu que je viens pas d'acheter. Ça fait six mois que j'attends…


Arf... Les soldes Steam c'était vraiment la roulette russe, dans les mois à venir je sens que je vais avoir des regrets. Enfin bon, soit j'ai déjà le jeu-titre et je prends pas, soit c'est parmi les jeux révélés et entre le forum et les amis IRL, y a moyen de dealer / refiler.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement, je l'ai acheté juste parce que ça avait l'air fun, en fait ça faisait un moment que j'étais pas tombé aussi addict à un jeu. 
> Compte tenu de ce qui doit être rajouté dans les semaines/mois qui viennent, c'est pas du vol 30 eurobowls.


J'ai maté deux parties, joué deux parties, demandé un refund. Ok le concept est sympa mais tout le reste a besoin d'un gros boulot de finition. C'est un early access, donc ils le mettent à 15-20 balles, quand il aura été enrichi en contenu, debug et optimisé, ils le passent à 25, et à la release 30-35 avec un truc clean. S'ils démarrent leur EA à 35 pour un truc à peine dégrossi ça sera pour fourguer la release à quoi ? 50-60 boules ? Ou alors ils n'ont pas prévu d'augmenter le prix, mais j'en doute. 

Pour moi c'est un énième FPS-Survival multi-open world, suffisamment mal foutu (conduite des véhicules, animations, maps vides, etc) pour ne pas avoir envie d'y retoucher. Mais y a plein de gens qui adorent, le titre est le mieux vendu sur Steam en 2017 il paraît. Tu plaques un concept un peu différent sur une bouse et hop ça se vend comme des petits pains. Je vais recycler un vieil open world gris dégueu, y mettre un concept (ça serait une zone qui rétrécit, mais en forme de losange), je tiens un truc.

----------


## la Vieille

Le concept est très particulier et fonctionne depuis un moment sous forme de mods, notamment sur Arma3 (mais d'autres jeux également, le mec n'a pas l'exclu du concept puisque c'est repompé déjà). C'est du Battle Royale, pas du survival open-world. 

Si tu veux, certains le comparent à DayZ, mais à mon avis la comparaison est vraiment foireuse car DayZ a pour but la survie, pas la confrontation. Il est possible de survivre dans DayZ sans te battre. Ici, dans Plunkbat, le concept est différent puisque la confrontation est inévitable. Le jeu est entièrement construit autour de cet inévitable affrontement et c'est lui qui impose toute la stratégie du jeu : se looter pour se battre, se placer pour avoir l'avantage, se déplacer pour pas se faire tuer…

Donc le concept est réellement différent et tout le jeu est bâti autour.

C'est pas pour ça que tu dois aimer hein, où que tu dois jouer comme les mecs du topic dédié te disent que tu dois jouer, t'es libre et c'est très bien comme ça  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Le concept est très particulier et fonctionne depuis un moment sous forme de mods, notamment sur Arma3 (mais d'autres jeux également, le mec n'a pas l'exclu du concept puisque c'est repompé déjà). C'est du Battle Royale, pas du survival open-world.


Pour le coup, celui qui a vraiment lancé la mode, c'est justement le mod arma 3 du même créateur. Du coup, ça me parait légitime qu'il ait voulu convertir le succès public en brouzoufs. Et effectivement, l'idée que ce soit du bataille royale et pas juste un survival est ce qui fait qu'on choisira celui-ci plutôt qu'un autre open world.

Pour le moment, la concurrence commerciale sur le créneau reste limitée : the other 99 -solo et plus axé infiltration-, the culling, H1Z1 King of the hills (qui, justement, a scindé les composantes battle royale et open world survival).


Du casu mais du bon casu avec la pixeljam collection à 2$
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/pixeljam-1

----------


## la Vieille

Oui tout à fait, en disant qu'il avait repompé le concept je faisais référence au film (et aux parties arma2 des canards qui avaient déjà une mission battleRoyale pour animer les longues soirées des dimanches d'hiver, mais c'est beaucoup moins connu).

----------


## Oldnoobie

A un moment ça tient au vécu perso. Je passe de meilleurs moments, je retire plus de plaisir, à jouer sur Firewatch, Grow Home, Valley, The Hunter et autres. Les jeux consistant à se faire tuer ou à tuer, au final ça me stresse plus qu'autre chose. 
Après, si les potes étaient dessus, je suivrais pour voir, en solo c'est moins rigolo. Quant au concept, je trouve le rétrécissement de zone très rapide et très mécanique. D'ailleurs dans le film il me semble que ce sont des zones carrées qui sont retirées, un peu à la manière d'un damier.

----------


## Memory

> Si l'invité du Humble Monthly est Prey, il faudrait faire la liste des gens qui l'ont topé à pas cher récemment, la croiser avec la liste des abonnés au Humble Monthly, ça fera une liste de vendeurs potentiels de Prey à pas cher. 
> Reste plus qu'à faire la liste des gens intéressés.


Moi je veux bien faire. C'est quoi le lien ?
(Je ne suis pas Ok pour un abo par contre, je viens de trouver le site)

ps : Qu'est ce qui Jaune et qui Attend ? 


Oué c 'est bon je sors.. Et vive le Net, pourquoi c'est arrivé jusqu'à moi  ::cry::

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est un early access, donc ils le mettent à 15-20 balles, quand il aura été enrichi en contenu, debug et optimisé, ils le passent à 25, et à la release 30-35 avec un truc clean. S'ils démarrent leur EA à 35 pour un truc à peine dégrossi *ça sera pour fourguer la release à quoi ? 50-60 boules* ? Ou alors ils n'ont pas prévu d'augmenter le prix, mais j'en doute.


Ce ne serait pas étonnant quand tu vois que ARK est passé de 27,99€ à 69,99€ alors que l'early access n'est même pas encore finie.

----------


## jujupatate

> A un moment ça tient au vécu perso. Je passe de meilleurs moments, je retire plus de plaisir, à jouer sur Firewatch, Grow Home, Valley, The Hunter et autres. Les jeux consistant à se faire tuer ou à tuer, au final ça me stresse plus qu'autre chose.


Encore plus dans ce jeu, c'est incroyable les montées d'adrénaline que tu prend quand t'approches de la fin.
Je comprend que tu n'aimes pas pour le coup.  :;): 




> Après, si les potes étaient dessus, je suivrais pour voir, en solo c'est moins rigolo. Quant au concept, je trouve le rétrécissement de zone très rapide et très mécanique. D'ailleurs dans le film il me semble que ce sont des zones carrées qui sont retirées, un peu à la manière d'un damier.


De l'aveu même du dev, c'était trop compliqué pour lui de faire des carrés, le mec a apparemment commencé le modding très récemment et ses mods tenaient beaucoup du bricolage jusqu'à l'arrivée de PUBG.  :^_^:

----------


## nova

Je sais pas si ca vaudra le coup (y aura ptete aucune promo sur des jeux vidéos) mais l'amazon Prime Day c'est le 11 juillet. Ca serait des promotions réservés aux membres Prime.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Je sais pas si ca vaudra le coup (y aura ptete aucune promo sur des jeux vidéos) mais l'amazon Prime Day c'est le 11 juillet. Ca serait des promotions réservés aux membres Prime.


Très exactement ça commencera le 10 juillet à 18h.

----------


## nova

> Très exactement ça commencera le 10 juillet à 18h.


Ah merci de la précision.

----------


## Baalim

Boom & destruction bundle chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/boom

Franchement, vu la gueule des vignettes, j'ai même pas envie de me renseigner.

Sinon, soldes bandai namco
https://www.indiegala.com/store/bandai-games

----------


## Nanaki

> Boom & destruction bundle chez IG:
> https://www.indiegala.com/boom
> 
> Franchement, vu la gueule des vignettes, j'ai même pas envie de me renseigner.


Pourquoi te renseigner alors que tu as déjà tous les jeux du bundle...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hankh

> Je sais pas si ca vaudra le coup (y aura ptete aucune promo sur des jeux vidéos) mais l'amazon Prime Day c'est le 11 juillet. Ca serait des promotions réservés aux membres Prime.


Oui, ils ont augmenté les prix hier en prévision  ::P:  (quelques jeux que je suivais sont passés de 19.99 à 49.99) ... Je doute qu'il y ait de bonnes affaires en jeux vidéo du coup.

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi te renseigner alors que tu as déjà tous les jeux du bundle...


Non, là j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ils ont mis des merdes nouvelles.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Oui, ils ont augmenté les prix hier en prévision  (quelques jeux que je suivais sont passés de 19.99 à 49.99) ... Je doute qu'il y ait de bonnes affaires en jeux vidéo du coup.


Par contre ils annoncent des "promos exclusives" sur les PS4. On verra bien.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je profite du calme avant le flood du "le HB Monthly c'est de la merde mais je l'achète quand même depuis des mois parce que jsuis un mouton" (oui je sais j'imite très mal S*, mais c'était mon hommage rapide) pour signaler que GTA V est aux environ de 21€ sur Wingamestore et Gamebillet.

Du coup je me tâtasse fort pour le prendre, tout en sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite. Vos avis d'experts en psychologie?

----------


## Gloppy

> Par contre ils annoncent des "promos exclusives" sur les PS4. On verra bien.


Il serait tant qu'ils fassent une vraie belle offre pour la PS4 Pro, parce que jusqu'à maintenant, pour ces soldes, c'est un peu la dèche...
(D'un autre côté je ne suis pas Premium donc même s'ils le font, je ne pourrai pas en profiter - j'ai déjà eu mon mois d'essai lors de l'achat d'un PC récemment).

----------


## machiavel24

> Je profite du calme avant le flood du "le HB Monthly c'est de la merde mais je l'achète quand même depuis des mois parce que jsuis un mouton" (oui je sais j'imite très mal S*, mais c'était mon hommage rapide) pour signaler que GTA V est aux environ de 21€ sur Wingamestore et Gamebillet.
> 
> Du coup je me tâtasse fort pour le prendre, tout en sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite. Vos avis d'experts en psychologie?


GTA, c'est de la merde :jesuisSylvine:.

----------


## Gloppy

> Du coup je me tâtasse fort pour le prendre, tout en sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite. Vos avis d'experts en psychologie?


Écoute, je l'avais fait sur PS3 à l'époque de sa sortie... Je l'ai racheté sur PC pour pouvoir le montrer à des gens autour de moi, je m'y suis remis "pour le fun"... et finalement je l'ai refait sur PC (c'est rarissime que je fasse deux fois le même jeu). Pour moi c'est vraiment un jeu majeur dans son genre, et le online m'a paru assez sympathique (mais je ne suis pas très jeu online, d'autant que ma connexion est instable). 

Ceci dit, si tu as un backlog de ouf guedin, tu peux toujours attendre encore. Mais j'imagine de 21€ c'est sans doute l'un de ses prix les plus bas...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Écoute, je l'avais fait sur PS3 à l'époque de sa sortie... Je l'ai racheté sur PC pour pouvoir le montrer à des gens autour de moi, je m'y suis remis "pour le fun"... et finalement je l'ai refait sur PC (c'est rarissime que je fasse deux fois le même jeu). Pour moi c'est vraiment un jeu majeur dans son genre, et le online m'a paru assez sympathique (mais je ne suis pas très jeu online, d'autant que ma connexion est instable). 
> 
> Ceci dit, si tu as un backlog de ouf guedin, tu peux toujours attendre encore. Mais j'imagine de 21€ c'est sans doute l'un de ses prix les plus bas...


Je l'avais fait à sa sortie sur PS3 également, et depuis j'ai envie de me faire péter la rétine sur PC...

----------


## Gloppy

> GTA, c'est de la merde :jesuisSylvine:.


Excellente imitation, on s'y croirait !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je l'avais fait à sa sortie sur PS3 également, et depuis j'ai envie de me faire péter la rétine sur PC...


Alors en refaisant le solo on voit sans doute un peu plus les "ficelles" et certaines limites du gameplay alors qu'à l'époque la version PS3, remarquable pour son support, m'avait ébloui. Mais oui, avec un bon PC le jeu est sublimé. Et toujours aussi riche et fun, si l'on adhère à l'histoire et aux personnages.

Note qu'en ayant fini le jeu sur PS3, il me semble que tu as droit à un gros bonus financier, à une voiture de sport surpuissante en jeu et quelques avantages mineurs pour le online.

----------


## FB74

Alors ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Olima

Achète plutôt un GTA like que tu n'as pas fait et prends GTA V à 15 euros dans 6 mois !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je profite du calme avant le flood du "le HB Monthly c'est de la merde mais je l'achète quand même depuis des mois parce que jsuis un mouton" (oui je sais j'imite très mal S*, mais c'était mon hommage rapide) pour signaler que GTA V est aux environ de 21€ sur Wingamestore et Gamebillet.
> 
> Du coup je me tâtasse fort pour le prendre, tout en sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite. Vos avis d'experts en psychologie?


Je dirais plutôt que tu profites du calme avant les pleureuses qui n'ont pas osé acheter pour demander si tu dois oser acheter. /inceptionduwhining

----------


## FB74

Galactic Civilizations III.  :Vibre: 

Armello.  :Vibre:  ²

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin
> ------
> Galactic Civ III
> Hyper Light Drifter
> Armello
> Simple Planes
> Sherlock Holmes The Devil's Daughter
> Kero Blaster
> KEVIN EASTMAN'S UNDERWHERE ISSUES 1-3 (comics)
> 2000:1: A Space Felony (humble originals)


Et pour le mois prochain:




> NBA2K17
> Pillars of Eternity

----------


## machiavel24

> Alors ?


J'aurais du le prendre : Hyper Light Drifter et le Sherlock Holmes  :Bave: . Pas grave.

Pas mal le mois prochain. J'ai déjà Pillars of Eternity.

----------


## Baalim

> Et pour le mois prochain:


Pas mal du tout. Dire que j'ai hésité à prendre le sherlock les jours derniers  ::O: 

Vu l'offre, ils piétinent allègrement la concurrence. Je me demande combien de temps va passer avant que cet abonnement reste le seul type de bundle encore debout

----------


## Marcarino

> J'ai acheté le Humble! Je pronostique :
> - un simulateur de boule de coton
> - un jeu où on joue un carré
> - un slideshow non interactif qui se passe sous l'eau
> - pas Hyper Light Drifter


 :B): 

première fois que je fais un truc intelligent dans ma vie Steam : pas acheter Hyper Light Drifter en solde en prévision du Monthly

----------


## FB74

> J'aurais du le prendre : Hyper Light Drifter et le Sherlock Holmes . Pas grave.
> 
> Pas mal le mois prochain. J'ai déjà Pillars of Eternity.


Je ne suis pas abonné au Monthly, je regarde juste ce qui tombe.  ::P: 

Maintenant on attend les propales sur le topic des échanges.  ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

> J'ai acheté le Humble! Je pronostique :
> - un simulateur de boule de coton
> - un jeu où on joue un carré
> - un slideshow non interactif qui se passe sous l'eau
> - *pas Hyper Light Drifter*


T'as perdu.  :haha:

----------


## Baalim

> Écoute, je l'avais fait sur PS3 à l'époque de sa sortie... Je l'ai racheté sur PC pour pouvoir le montrer à des gens autour de moi, je m'y suis remis "pour le fun"... et finalement je l'ai refait sur PC (c'est rarissime que je fasse deux fois le même jeu). Pour moi c'est vraiment un jeu majeur dans son genre, et le online m'a paru assez sympathique (mais je ne suis pas très jeu online, d'autant que ma connexion est instable). 
> 
> Ceci dit, si tu as un backlog de ouf guedin, tu peux toujours attendre encore. Mais j'imagine de 21€ c'est sans doute l'un de ses prix les plus bas...


Sinon, il est soldé dans plusieurs fnac à un tarif attractif (moins certes) et une boite toute jolie.

Clé rockstar.

----------


## Olima

*A normal lost phone* à 1 dollar 80 sur https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

bonjour, excusez-moi de vous déranger mais je pige pas un truc : 

vous dites que le bundle de ce mois-ci (juillet si je me souviens bien) contient Dark truc 2 et galactic machin 3, mais quand je vais sur la page du monthly j'ai NBA 2K et Pillars of bidule ; j'ai l'impression de passer à côté d'un truc là  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

> bonjour, excusez-moi de vous déranger mais je pige pas un truc : 
> 
> vous dites que le bundle de ce mois-ci (juillet si je me souviens bien) contient Dark truc 2 et galactic machin 3, mais quand je vais sur la page du monthly j'ai *NBA 2K et Pillars of bidule* ; j'ai l'impression de passer à côté d'un truc là


C'est l'annonce du prochain.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> bonjour, excusez-moi de vous déranger mais je pige pas un truc : 
> 
> vous dites que le bundle de ce mois-ci (juillet si je me souviens bien) contient Dark truc 2 et galactic machin 3, mais quand je vais sur la page du monthly j'ai NBA 2K et Pillars of bidule ; j'ai l'impression de passer à côté d'un truc là


Parce que celui du mois n'est disponible que pour ceux qui l'avaient pris avant la semaine dernière.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Gal Civ III et Armello en double, je limite la casse sur ce coup-ci...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Du coup je regrette de pas avoir pris The Banner Saga 2 sur bundlestars  ::cry::

----------


## Nanaki

Bizarre, je viens de prendre l'early unlock du bundle du mois prochain et j'ai 2 clés nba 2k17

----------


## Pitchblack

> Et pour le mois prochain:


Jolie sélection. Au moins 3 jeux qui me faisaient de l'oeil auparavant.

Par contre le mois prochain  :Gerbe:  J'aime pas le basket, et j'ai pas du tout adhéré à Pillars.
Et vu les valeurs MSRP annoncées, il ne va pas rester grand chose pour la sélection à dévoiler après.

----------


## Baalim

> Jolie sélection. Au moins 3 jeux qui me faisaient de l'oeil auparavant.
> 
> Par contre le mois prochain :vomi: J'aime pas le basket, et j'ai pas du tout adhéré à Pillars.
> Et vu les valeurs MSRP annoncées, il ne va pas rester grand chose pour la sélection à dévoiler après.


Je pense également faire l'impasse sur celui-ci.

----------


## machiavel24

> Bizarre, je viens de prendre l'early unlock du bundle du mois prochain et j'ai 2 clés nba 2k17


Pas de DLC sur le jeu ?

----------


## acdctabs

Etrangement j'avais déjà ce jeu

----------


## nova

Evidemment j'avais acheté le sherlock pendant les soldes.

Sinon je suis content pour les autres jeux.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Parce que celui du mois n'est disponible que pour ceux qui l'avaient pris avant la semaine dernière.


ah pigé, en fait faut s'abonner avant la sortie du bundle pour y avoir droit  :;): 

si y en a qui ont Armello à donner/échanger/vendre je suis intéressé au passage  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'en ai un en rab, du coup je te laisse me MP, et voir si t as un truc de ma wishlist en signature Steam.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

envoyé  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Vous remarquerez la pertinence du titre  ::trollface:: 

*Oxenfree* à 3.2 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/oxenfree

Vous ai-je déjà dit que ce jeu était fabuleux ?   :Bave:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Vous ai-je déjà dit que ce jeu était fabuleux ?


+1 (au cas ou le baalim seal of approval vous fait peur)

----------


## Baalim

Je pose ça ici pour ouvrir une réflexion commune :




> #pasdaccordabaalim: Salut, je te laisse un message pour te suggérer une approche différente du topic des bons plans
> #pasdaccordavecbaalim: il s'agirait d'roeinter le sujet vers une approche qualitative donnant la priorité aux jeux ayant reçu de bonnes critiques ou appartenant à des catégories spécifiaques
> #pasdaccordavecbaalim: Je e laisse un descriptif un peu long mais qui vise à faire le tour de la question pour plaire à la majorité
> #pasdaccordavecbaalim: "Obtenir une moyenne d'avis très positifs sur Steam
> Obtenir une note supérieure ou égale à 7/10-14/20 sur un site reconnu.(JVC,gamekult,gameblog,CPC,gamespot,ign,ko  taku,etc,etc).
> Un jeu AAA qui a obtenu de très mauvaises critiques peut être toléré(par exemple le dernier THIEF). En effet cette catégorie ne peut à elle seule polluer un sujet, et est donc peu gênante contrairement aux multitudes de jeux indés poubelles qui ont pu être greenlightés ou mis en vente.
> Les jeux en Early Access non évalués mais considérés comme prometteur peuvent être acceptés(Dig or Die)
> Les jeux mauvais devenus cultes.
> Il suffirait de  remplir l'un des critères suivants pour que le jeu soit autorisé. Par exemple dernier Deus Ex a une moyenne d'avis variables mais a obtenuu de bons scores sur des sites de référence, il serait donc autorisé.
> ...



Perso, je n'aurai ni la motivation, ni le courage (et j'aime les jeux de merde, en plus) mais si ça peut vous motiver  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Balance des noms, qu'on sache qui a une vie IRL vide à tel point qu'il pond des tableaux de variables des jeux à bons plans en mode mi-expert comptable proche du trouble autistique, mi-oberkampftfuhrer sur le tard.

----------


## Lucretia

J'aime bien suivre le topic comme il est, et tu fais ça très bien. C'est très vivant.
Les jeux de merde ne sont pas en quantité suffisante pour noyer ce topic.
Et on sera jamais tous d'accord sur ce qui est une bouse ou pas.

Et ça fait partie du plaisir des bons plans d'être au courant de tous les bundles, même ceux remplis de bref.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Je pose ça ici pour ouvrir une réflexion commune :
> (...)
> Perso, je n'aurai ni la motivation, ni le courage (et j'aime les jeux de merde, en plus) mais si ça peut vous motiver


C'est beau toute cette motivation... 
Je crains quand même la dérive vers les débats sur l'opportunité de présenter tel ou tel bon plan.
Avec les aigris qui s'en mêlent ensuite. Là où actuellement on gère çà avec humour (et tu le fais très bien) çà risque de virer au bal des énervés.

----------


## Nanaki

> Pas de DLC sur le jeu ?


Apparemment non, j'ai envoyé un message au support pour être sur

----------


## La Chouette

> Je pose ça ici pour ouvrir une réflexion commune :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, je n'aurai ni la motivation, ni le courage (et j'aime les jeux de merde, en plus) mais si ça peut vous motiver


Je propose de faire un topic des bons plans avec jeux de merde et un topic des bons plans sans jeux de merde. Chacun décliné en deux topics, un sans flood et un avec.

----------


## archer hawke

Question pour les pros du Monthly. Habituellement il me grise les jeux que j'ai déjà alors que là Armello apparait redeemable sur Steam alors que je l'ai. La clé à quelque chose de spéciale ? Genre des DLCs avec ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Mhhh Ceux qui ont prit le monthly peuvent verifier svp, si vous avez une clé pour Hyper Light Drifter? Une amie vient de me faire remarquer qu'elle a pas la clé et il s'avere que moi non plus  :tired: 

Edit: nevermind, elle n'apparait pas dans la liste des clés mais sur la page du monthly de juillet elle est bien la.

----------


## acdctabs

Si tu l'as, faut choisir entre DRM free et steam, au dessus de tes clés steam.

----------


## unetuille

Chez moi elle est grisée et je n'ai aucun DLC d'armello.

----------


## machiavel24

> Je pose ça ici pour ouvrir une réflexion commune :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, je n'aurai ni la motivation, ni le courage (et j'aime les jeux de merde, en plus) mais si ça peut vous motiver


C'est intéressant comme concept (pas du tout contraignant et chronophage). Je préfère la version actuelle avec les couleurs.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je pose ça ici pour ouvrir une réflexion commune :


Apres avoir lu le pavé, perso je suis contre. Les notations des "sites reconnus" c'est souvent de la merde. Dans tous les cas je trouve que c'est bien trop de boulot et que ce genre de "qualitatif" c'est relatif à chacun. La formule actuelle me va tres bien  :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

La même ici, je ne vois pas pourquoi quelqu'un irait perdre son temps alors qu'à l'évidence nous sommes à peu près tous satisfaits de la façon dont le topic tourne déjà.
Il n'est sans doute pas parfait mais c'est aussi ce qui en fait la convivialité, et c'est très bien comme ça !

----------


## pipoop

Si une cle sherlock holme en rab traine je suis preneur

----------


## Baalim

Instant (instinct) nanar : Dinosis survival : 4 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/61...osis_Survival/

Ça a l'air tellement tout pourri et avec des dinosaures que ça me fascine  :Bave: 
Je dois rester fort !

----------


## Kaede

> Les jeux de merde ne sont pas en quantité suffisante pour noyer ce topic.
> Et on sera jamais tous d'accord sur ce qui est une bouse ou pas.


Il y a du vrai.
De toute façon, Baalim confirmera, mais il me semble que les jours où il ne propose que des bons plans pour des jeux de merde, c'est qu'en général, y a pas de bons plans pour des jeux normaux. Donc ça ne leur fait pas de l'ombre.

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a du vrai.
> De toute façon, Baalim confirmera, mais il me semble que les jours où il ne propose que des bons plans pour des jeux de merde, c'est qu'en général, y a pas de bons plans pour des jeux normaux. Donc ça ne leur fait pas de l'ombre.


Faut bien meubler. Là, je vous ai fais grâce du dernier DIG bundle. Quand on voit le humble monthly, faut pas tirer sur l'ambulance.

*Wasteland 2 DC* à 10 € avec un jeu mystère
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/240760240760

----------


## Rouxbarbe



----------


## schouffy

> Mhhh Ceux qui ont prit le monthly peuvent verifier svp, si vous avez une clé pour Hyper Light Drifter? Une amie vient de me faire remarquer qu'elle a pas la clé et il s'avere que moi non plus 
> 
> Edit: nevermind, elle n'apparait pas dans la liste des clés mais sur la page du monthly de juillet elle est bien la.


J'avais déjà acheté le jeu sur HB, et j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas eu de clé en rab. Bizarre.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'avais déjà acheté le jeu sur HB, et j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas eu de clé en rab. Bizarre.


Va dans tes achats (et pas dans ta liste de clés) et cliques sur le monthly de juillet. En haut, avant les clés, tu as le choix entre Steam ou DRM free pour hyper light drifter.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Clé Killing floor si quelqu'un l'a raté :
NPYDF-XJAKK-VQF6V

----------


## Chiff

> Clé Killing floor si quelqu'un l'a raté :
> NPYDF-XJAKK-VQF6V


Prise !

Merci bien

----------


## la Vieille

Depuis quand on dit quand on prend une clé sur ce topic Oo ?

Tout fout le camp…

----------


## pesos

Question :

j'avais pris Hyper Light Drifter pendant les soldes, du coup Humble me dit qu'il est déjà dans ma bibliothèque et le seul choix que j'ai c'est le gift. A votre avis, si je refund sur Steam je pourrais récup la clé ensuite sur Humble pour la réactiver sur mon compte ou bien ?

J'imagine que oui, mais je me méfie quand même.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Y'a pas de raisons que tu ne puisse pas. Meme si humble te signale que tu as la clé il me semble que tu peux quand meme "forcer" le reveal de la clé.

----------


## acdctabs

Oui, mais faut changer de "menu" et passer en mode d'affichage de toutes les clés / en cachant les réclamées sinon c'est illisible.

----------


## pesos

> Y'a pas de raisons que tu ne puisse pas. Meme si humble te signale que tu as la clé il me semble que tu peux quand meme "forcer" le reveal de la clé.


Exact, bien vu. Merci  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Exact, bien vu. Merci


Pas de soucis  :;):

----------


## Graouu

La fnac de bercy c'était déjà du caca pour les soldes, cette année je confirme a nouveau. -10% sur les jeux youhouuu ! Bref, ne perdez pas votre temps là bas, je l'ai perdu pour vous.

----------


## Nanaki

> Bizarre, je viens de prendre l'early unlock du bundle du mois prochain et j'ai 2 clés nba 2k17


Bon, j'ai contacté le support et c'était bel et bien un bug, ils ont supprimés la seconde clé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si une cle sherlock holme en rab traine je suis preneur


Idem, ça me tenterait bien aussi, je dis ça, je dis rien...

----------


## nova

> Bon, j'ai contacté le support et c'était bel et bien un bug, ils ont supprimés la seconde clé.


Qu'il est bete  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem, ça me tenterait bien aussi, je dis ça, je dis rien...


Il risque d'y avoir pas mal de sherlcock à gagner sur cpcgift. Je dis ca , je dis rien.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Qu'il est bete 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Il risque d'y avoir pas mal de sherlcock à gagner sur cpcgift. Je dis ca , je dis rien.


ouaip, je vais regarder de ce côté là  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

> Qu'il est bete


De toute façon je ne suis pas le seul qui a eu ce bug et ils ont supprimés la seconde clé à tout le monde donc voila.

----------


## Marcarino

> ouaip, je vais regarder de ce côté là


Moi je file Sherlock à qui m'achète Oxenfree  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Jouez à Kero Blaster!

C'est moche, ça fait saigner les oreilles et le gameplay est ultra rigide. Mais c'est fait par Pixel (Cave Story) et en plus quand on le fini (après beaucoup de souffrance, car la fin est difficile) on peut recommencer (au moins 3x de mon expérience) à se faire mal aux yeux et aux oreilles avec une nouvelle histoire complètement délirante! LSD/10

----------


## Gloppy

Pour ce qui est de la clé pour *Sherlock*, j'en ai une à échanger... (entre autres)

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...1#post10999382

----------


## BeaM

Borderlands 2 GOTY a 2.59€ sur Cdiscount

http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...555062480.html

Bon prix si l'on se refere a ITAD

----------


## jopopoe

Je l'ai pris à 2,99 hier  :Cell:

----------


## FB74

> Borderlands 2 GOTY a 2.59€ sur Cdiscount
> 
> http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...555062480.html
> 
> Bon prix si l'on se refere a ITAD


Y'a même Prey à 5.99 euros !!!!  ::O: 









Bon, c'est la vieille version, évidemment...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

*Conan exile* 16 £
https://www.dlgamer.com/en/games/buy-conan-exiles-40563

----------


## Baalim

Arrivée imminente dans origin access de Titanfall 2 et battlefield 1

----------


## sousoupou

*Hearts of Iron IV: Cadet Edition* à son plus bas historique (15,59 $ soit 13,68 €) chez WinGameStore

(Potentiellement 5% encore en moins avec le voucher _pcgames5off_)

----------


## Baalim

*Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart* à 2.79 €. Jamais vu moins cher
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/415480
*
Hyperdimension Neptunia U: Action Unleashed* à 6 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/387340


PS : quand isthereanydeal est tout pété, il y a http://www.grabthegames.com/
Moins bien, moins lisible, moins complet mais fonctionnel.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> PS : quand isthereanydeal est tout pété, il y a http://www.grabthegames.com/
> Moins bien, moins lisible, moins complet mais fonctionnel.


Timing impec! J'en avais besoin justement. Merci!  :;): 

Edit: bon pas trop complet effectivement!

----------


## schouffy

> Va dans tes achats (et pas dans ta liste de clés) et cliques sur le monthly de juillet. En haut, avant les clés, tu as le choix entre Steam ou DRM free pour hyper light drifter.


Merci, c'est bien ça. J'aurais jamais trouvé !

----------


## Baalim

Space codex gratos 
https://www.indiegala.com/store?Space_Codex#giveaway

----------


## Baalim

J'avais vu les soldes VR, pas le bundle :

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/pure-vr-bundle-3

Et comme si ça ne suffisait pas, un pick & mix VR bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promo...ick-mix-bundle

----------


## FB74

Baalim VR... ::love::

----------


## Mastaba

Y a du visual novel à petites culottes en VR?

----------


## Baalim

Un record pour *Worms WMD* à 9 € chez les revenants gamesrocket

https://www.gamesrocket.co.uk/worms-...ign=goclecd.fr


*Wonderboy : the dragon's trap/curse* à 14.79 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/wonder-boy-the-dragons-trap

----------


## xdr

Désolé pour la question qui doit être tombée 150 fois mais, il y a t'il un topic échange? J'ai un Hyper Light Drifter qui me reste du bundle (donc Steam ou DRM free, au choix), je l'ai déjà sur PS4 donc ça me dirait bien un échange, genre je sais pas contre Undertale, Trails in the Sky, Turing Test, ou autre... Bref.  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Désolé pour la question qui doit être tombée 150 fois mais, il y a t'il un topic échange? J'ai un Hyper Light Drifter qui me reste du bundle (donc Steam ou DRM free, au choix), je l'ai déjà sur PS4 donc ça me dirait bien un échange, genre je sais pas contre Undertale, Trails in the Sky, Turing Test, ou autre... Bref.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...d%C3%A9mat-%29

----------


## xdr

Merci beaucoup!  ::):

----------


## Baalim

NBA playground @ 9.5€
https://www.gamebillet.com/nba-playgrounds

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lucius collection @ 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Ruvon

Cities : Skylines Deluxe Edition à 8,09€ sur Wingamestore en Flash Sale (valable encore 13h).

Silence of the Sleep à 0,44€ sur le Humble Store.

Shadowrun Returns à 1,34€ s'il existe des gens qui ne l'ont pas encore sur le Humble Store.

Habitat 2 pack à 1,99€ sur Bundle Stars.

Invisible Mind à 0,49€ sur Steam, pour ceux qui prennent de la drogue. Mais genre beaucoup.

Bon plan Baalimien : Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart à 2,79€ sur Indie Gala.

Apparemment ce sont les soldes aussi sur Itch.io, ce qui est l'occasion de réductions sur des prix de départ bien nawak et de jeux gratuits ou presque, genre Laza Knitez, Wolfschanze 1944, Mouse Simulator, Love is the Plan, the Plan is Death, Idiot Town, Shooter of War...

Mention spéciale à BOIDCAK et son prix hors soldes imbattable.

----------


## Baalim

Tellement baalimien qu'il est en page précédente  ::trollface::

----------


## Arenot2be

RYSE: Son of Rome Gratuit.
Source: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/rys...-for-free.html

----------


## FB74

> RYSE: Son of Rome Gratuit.
> Source: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/rys...-for-free.html


Déjà passé.  :Tap: 

Attention, il ne s'agit pas d'une clé Steam.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tellement baalimien qu'il est en page précédente


Y avait des couleurs dans ton message, j'ai eu peur, j'ai pas lu  ::ninja:: 

Et Fairy Fencer F à 3,99€ sur WinGameStore ? Et Trillion: God of Destruction à 3,99€ sur WinGameStore aussi ? T'en avais parlé ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon :

Distraint à 0,54€ sur le Humble Store, historical low.

La série des Unity of Command qui tape aussi son historical low sur le Humble Store (jeu de base à 2,69€ et DLC à -85% aussi, vous les trouverez vous mêmes j'en suis sûr).

AI War Collection pour 2,24€, historical low battu sur le Humble Store.

INVESTIGATOR à 0,51€ toujours sur le Humble Store.

Satellite Reign à 3,69€ (oui, historical low là aussi) sur WinGameStore.

Our Darker Purpose, quasiment à son historical low à 2,02€ sur le Humble Store.

Door Kickers bat son prix le plus bas en étant disponible pour 2,84€ sur le Humble Store.

Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series est à 3,99€ (historical machin) sur WinGameStore, juste pour faire plaisir à Supergounou.

----------


## FB74

> Y avait des couleurs dans ton message, j'ai eu peur, j'ai pas lu


En été, c'est Rainbow Baalim.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Il en restait quelques uns qui trainaient :

Broken Age (DRM-Free, pas de clé Steam) à 3,99$ sur Itch.io.

Ether One Deluxe à 5,39€ sur le Humble Store.

Xenonauts passe sous les 4,50€ puisqu'il est à 4,39€ sur le Humble Store.

Detective Grimoire à 1,29€ sur le Humble Store.

Apotheon à 2,69€ sur le Humble Store.

Whispering Willows à 1,99€ sur Indie Gala.

Ah, n'oublions pas la team perv' qui attendait sans doute impatiemment que Monster Monpiece passe à 3,49€ sur WinGameStore.

----------


## RomTaka

> Mention spéciale à BOIDCAK et son prix hors soldes imbattable.


Rien que pour l'URL, on a envie d'acheter le jeu pour soutenir les devs. Euh, wait...

----------


## Guppy

Plopsoir,

Rentré tard, chargeur perdu ...... du coup 6 pages de retard  ::|: 

Merci Baalim pour la proposition de Dishonored 2, mais j'ai trouvé un exemplaire juste avant, et aussi 2 Prey.
Finalement je ne sais pas si on en est toujours à la 'Liste' ou si y a eu un topic créé.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Au cas où je suis toujours intéressé par Prey.  :;):

----------


## archer hawke

Moi aussi !

----------


## Eradan

On peut aller prendre un verre demain si tu veux  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne veux pas le jeu, c'est juste pour faire râler Baalim parce que je ne suis pas sur la liste.

----------


## Baalim

> On peut aller prendre un verre demain si tu veux 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je ne veux pas le jeu, c'est juste pour faire râler Baalim parce que je ne suis pas sur la liste.


Tu MENS. tu VEUX être sur la L.I.S.T.E.


*The crew ultimate edition* à 13.12 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...imate-Edition/

*STeep gold edition* :  30 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Gold-Edition/

----------


## Ruvon

Allez une dernière fournée ?

*THE BEGINNER'S GUIDE à 3,59€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-beginners-guide

ZENITH à 4,41€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/zenith

Gal*Gun: Double Peace Panty Shot Edition à 9,24€ (c'est moi ou les jeux de perv sont chers ?)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/51..._Double_Peace/

LOVERS IN A DANGEROUS SPACETIME à 6,74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...rous-spacetime

THE MARVELLOUS MISS TAKE à 4,49€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...lous-miss-take

HUNIECAM STUDIO à 1,62€ (ah ben non, pas toujours)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/huniecam-studio

STAR VIKINGS FOREVER à 2,24€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/star-vikings-forever

SHADWEN à 4,24€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadwen

ARAGAMI à 8,79€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6206/Aragami/

NEVERENDING NIGHTMARES à 3,74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/n...ing-nightmares

RYAN NORTH'S TO BE OR NOT TO BE à 1,24€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/r...e-or-not-to-be

NEAR DEATH à 4,45€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/near-death

THE WITNESS à 14,39€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-witness

DON'T DISTURB à 1,04€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dont-disturb

STEPHEN'S SAUSAGE ROLL à 6,74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...s-sausage-roll

Never Alone Arctic Collection à 3,19€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ic-Collection/

Black Mirror Bundle à 1,79€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...Mirror-Bundle/

Kathy Rain à 3,09€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/5579/Kathy-Rain/

Endless Legend Classic Pack à 6,59€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Classic-Pack/

Virginia à 2,19€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6179/Virginia/

Batman - The Telltale Series à 5,49€ (pas de clé Steam)
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...lltale-Series/

The Last Door: Season 2 - Collector's Edition à 2,49€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/402530

Alekhine's Gun à 8,79€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/5397/Alekhines-Gun/

XCOM 2: Digital Deluxe à 19,79€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...igital-Deluxe/

Life Goes On: Done to Death à 2,99€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...Done_to_Death/

Samorost 3 à 5,99€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/5729/Samorost-3/

The Walking Dead: A New Frontier à 8,79€ (pas de clé Steam)
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-New-Frontier/

Redout: Enhanced Edition à 12,79€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...hanced-edition

Zombie Night Terror à 4,59€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Night-Terror/

Nelly Cootalot: The Fowl Fleet à 8,79€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...he-Fowl-Fleet/

Mainlining à 4,39€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6684/Mainlining/*

Comment ça vous avez plus de sous depuis les soldes ?  ::ninja:: 

*Between Me and the Night à 3,29€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...and-the-Night/

Qasir al-Wasat: International Edition à 3,99€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ional-Edition/

Juniper Theory à 3,99€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/56...uniper_Theory/*

----------


## Baalim

*Northguard* 13.49 € chez Less4games, totalement inconnu au bataillon
https://www.less4games.com/northgard-early-access.html

Un *bundle double fine* chez itch.o avec à priroi tous les jeux du studio (sauf costum quest 2, faut pas chercher) y compris le récent remake de *full throttle* pour 29.38 $
https://itch.io/s/7698/double-fine-itchio-launch-bundle

Puzzle game mignon, *Haunt the house*, est à 0.80 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/h...use-terrortown

*
Pas mal de très bons prix sur ps4 sur les jeux jap (KOF XIV à 20 €uros, Darius à 13 €uros, le premier Sword art à 6 €, caladrius blaze à 8 €, steinss;gate ps3 à 7 €uros etc.)*

----------


## MrXante

Sans vouloir continuer sur les discussions précédentes, mais Prey est à -50% à la fnac, soit 30€. C'est pas aussi intéressant qu'Auchan, mais il me semble que c'est moins cher que le historical low de isthereanydeal

----------


## FB74

> Sans vouloir continuer sur les discussions précédentes, mais Prey est à -50% à la fnac, soit 30€. C'est pas aussi intéressant qu'Auchan, mais il me semble que c'est moins cher que le historical low de isthereanydeal


 :Boom:

----------


## Mastaba

Ou alors t'écartes les fesses et prends un Prey à 20€ sur LBC  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ou alors t'écartes les fesses et prends un Prey à 20€ sur LBC


J'aime beaucoup les justifications...

https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...81.htm?ca=12_s
https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...81.htm?ca=12_s

----------


## erynnie

En tout cas moi j'étais sur la liste et je suis toujours partant  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'aime beaucoup les justifications...


Je sais pas ce que je préfère entre "c'est un cadeau (mais y'a encore le prix dessus)" ou "pas de ticket de caisse (histoire qu'on voit pas que je le revends 3 fois le prix payé)"

----------


## FB74

> Je sais pas ce que je préfère entre "c'est un cadeau (mais y'a encore le prix dessus)" ou "pas de ticket de caisse (histoire qu'on voit pas que je le revends 3 fois le prix payé)"


Cause: Baalim.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Je sais pas ce que je préfère entre "c'est un cadeau (mais y'a encore le prix dessus)" ou "pas de ticket de caisse (histoire qu'on voit pas que je le revends 3 fois le prix payé)"


Hey mais sur le premier y a encore une étiquette "49.99€"  ::P: 
Et le dos du second indique prix fnac "59.90€"

----------


## Ruvon

Oh c'est meugnon ça :

Little Briar Rose à 4,79$ sur GameJolt.

----------


## Baalim

Le bien débile à souhait *Streets of Fury EX* est à 2 $

http://streetsoffury.com/

----------


## Yoryze

La vache, je n'ai jamais pris un HB Monthly mais grosse hésitation à prendre celui de juin, ce que je n'ai encore pas fait et là je regrette comme jamais.  ::'(: 

Même SimplePlanes est sur ma wishlist, c'est dire...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> La vache, je n'ai jamais pris un HB Monthly mais grosse hésitation à prendre celui de juin, ce que je n'ai encore pas fait et là je regrette comme jamais. 
> 
> Même SimplePlanes est sur ma wishlist, c'est dire...


Tu veux simpleplanes ?


*Strangers of sword city* en star deal à 14.80 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...-of-sword-city

----------


## Yoryze

> Tu veux simpleplanes ?


 :Mellow2: 


EDIT : *Dankeshön !*

----------


## Baalim

> http://i.imgur.com/qwMRNO1.png


Adjugé au Monsieur  :;): 



Promo *Nis America* chez Indie Gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/store/nisamerica-games

----------


## Eradan

> EDIT : *Danke schön !*


Mieux  :;):

----------


## Yoryze

Meri, 'est ma touhe sé qui marhe pu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Et la barre espace avec?  ::ninja::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Adjugé au Monsieur


Quel homme !
On a droit d'appeler ces enfants baalim ?  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

> Quel homme !
> On a droit d'appeler ces enfants baalim ?


J'ai modobell pour apologie de la violence sur enfants.

----------


## Baalim

Flash deal sur aragami à 8$
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6206/Aragami/

Anima gates of memories 9€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anim...am-key--3053-1

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Indie Gala - The Daedalic Colossal Bundle

*
Pay $1 for:*

    Deponia
    Shooting Stars!
    1954 Alcatraz 

*Pay $2.99 to also get:*

    The Whispered World Special Edition
    Holy Potatoes! A Weapon Shop?!
    Chaos on Deponia
    The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav
    Blackguards 2
    Munin 

*Pay $4.99 and get all the above plus these:*

    Deponia: The Complete Journey
    Anna's Quest
    Caravan
    67% OFF Coupon for "Milkmaid of the Milky Way" (Expires in 1 week) on Indie Gala[www.indiegala.com] (which reduced the price to $1.98 for the game)

----------


## Baalim

Joli !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Le seul truc qu'il faut qu'ils m'expliquent c'est l'interet d'avoir deponia ET the complete journey dans le meme bundle (ok dans differents tiers mais quand meme)

----------


## Baalim

> Le seul truc qu'il faut qu'ils m'expliquent c'est l'interet d'avoir deponia ET the complete journey dans le meme bundle (ok dans differents tiers mais quand meme)


Faire plaisir à des amis ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Indie Gala - The Daedalic Colossal Bundle
> 
> *
> Pay $1 for:*
> 
>     Deponia
>     Shooting Stars!
>     1954 Alcatraz 
> 
> ...


Ah pas mal du tout oui. Me manquait Anna's Quest et Caravan, + le coupon pour Milky Way qui est si léger, le reste ça va squatter le topic des dons.

Ils ont quand même une politique surprenante Daedalic avec les bundles, je pense que tous les comptes Steam intéressés ont maintenant Deponia en deux ou trois exemplaires...

D'ailleurs vous confirmez que The Complete Journey c'est un jeu "à part", que Steam considère que tu ne l'as pas même si tu as déjà les trois jeux dans ta biblio ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip. Ils ont été vache sur le coup. Pas mal de bonus en plus vendu à prix d'or quand c'est sorti, sans aucune réduction pour ceux qui avaient déjà la trilogie.
(alors qu'ils avaient offert l'édition spéciale de The Whispered Wolrd à ceux qui avaient l'original, comme quoi le même éditeur peut avoir des décisions diamétralement opposées)

----------


## FrousT

> Faire plaisir à des amis ?


Pas plutôt perdre des amis ? Avec des jeux pareil ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> D'ailleurs vous confirmez que The Complete Journey c'est un jeu "à part", que Steam considère que tu ne l'as pas même si tu as déjà les trois jeux dans ta biblio ?


C'est exactement ça.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas plutôt perdre des amis ? Avec des jeux pareil ?


C'est vrai, j'oubliais que même si Deponia et Dota commencent et se terminent par la même lettre, un seul des deux demande un cerveau et apporte un peu de sourire et de bonne humeur.

 ::ninja:: 




> C'est exactement ça.


Ok merci  :;):  C'est complètement con, je comprends mieux pourquoi Steam voulait me le refourguer pendant les soldes : "hey gros pigeon, t'as déjà acheté ? Mais tu peux RACHETER §§ Tu t'y attendais pas, hein ? Allez, sors la CB et on oublie tout."

----------


## FrousT

> C'est vrai, j'oubliais que même si Deponia et Dota commencent et se terminent par la même lettre, un seul des deux demande un cerveau et apporte un peu de sourire et de bonne humeur.


Tu troll mais je suis totalement d'accord et on se le rappel régulièrement avec mes potes dès que quelqu'un perd cet objectif (_"mec si tu veux t'amuser, déjà de base tu lance pas Dota"_)  ::cry::  

Et j'ai bien aimé Deponia en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Ah pas mal du tout oui. Me manquait Anna's Quest et Caravan, + le coupon pour Milky Way qui est si léger, le reste ça va squatter le topic des dons.
> 
> Ils ont quand même une politique surprenante Daedalic avec les bundles, je pense que tous les comptes Steam intéressés ont maintenant Deponia en deux ou trois exemplaires...
> 
> D'ailleurs vous confirmez que The Complete Journey c'est un jeu "à part", que Steam considère que tu ne l'as pas même si tu as déjà les trois jeux dans ta biblio ?


Je confirme pour The complete journey et je mets une option sur Chains of Satinav si c'est possible, s'il te plait. Je ne réclame pas, je demande  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nanaki

> Ouaip. Ils ont été vache sur le coup. Pas mal de bonus *en plus vendu à prix d'or quand c'est sorti, sans aucune réduction pour ceux qui avaient déjà la trilogie.*
> (alors qu'ils avaient offert l'édition spéciale de The Whispered Wolrd à ceux qui avaient l'original, comme quoi le même éditeur peut avoir des décisions diamétralement opposées)


N'importe quoi, Deponia: The Complete Journey était à -90% pour les possesseurs des 3 épisodes originaux à sa sortie

----------


## acdctabs

Sérieux?
Je suis pourtant sûr d'avoir vérifié quand c'est sorti.
(si tu as une source je suis preneur)

Ou alors le jeu était genre à 60€ ? (et du coup ça faisait cher même à 90% ...)

----------


## znokiss

> Sérieux?
> Je suis pourtant sûr d'avoir vérifié quand c'est sorti.
> (si tu as une source je suis preneur)


Par ici :
http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/jeux/depo...tu-714481.html




> Disponible dès à présent sur Steam (39,99 €), une offre de réduction est valable jusqu'au 8 septembre 2014 qui propose 30% de réduction sur le prix par épisode déjà possédé, ce qui peux faire une réduction de 90% pour ceux possédant les trois opus.


Soit 4€ le "Complete Journey" si tu as les 3 premiers. 
Il aurait fallu en faire profiter les autres canards à l'époque. Avec une liste d'intéressés bien sûr.

----------


## acdctabs

Merci !

----------


## Nanaki

Tu confonds peut-être avec la sortie de Deponia Doomsday?

----------


## acdctabs

Non je pense juste que j'ai raté la promo à l'époque sans savoir qu'elle a existé. Elle aurait duré 2 mois pourtant, techniquement ça correspond à l'époque où j'ai quitté Brest pour Paris, ça expliquerait beaucoup de choses.
Ça se trouve aussi elle n'était pas affichée sur la page du jeu et ne s'appliquait qu'une fois dans le panier.

Ce jeu est génial par contre, faut vraiment la faire cette trilogie. Je suis plus réservé sur le 4ème, je n'ai pas accroché, faut que je lui redonne une seconde chance (alors que j'étais vraiment enthousiaste qu'ils en fassent un 4ème).

----------


## Baalim

Amazon prime day dans 45 minutes.
Apparemment, il y aura le Pack console Microsoft Xbox One S (500 Go) + 2ème manette + clavier pour manette Messenger + Forza Horizon 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider à 229€

https://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/81...ageriepost.jpg



*Shadow of Gordor, GOGTY edition*, à 3 €uros
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...e-year-edition



*The last guardian Collector* PS4 à 50 €
http://www.micromania.fr/the-last-gu...ion-71315.html

*Final Fantasy XII* (non, ce n'est pas le meilleur des fast & furious) the zodiac age à 35 €uros au lancement chez carrefour.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Amazon prime day dans 45 minutes.
> 
> *Shadow of Gordor, GOGTY edition*, à 3 €uros
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...e-year-edition
> 
> 
> *Final Fantasy XII* (non, ce n'est pas le meilleur des fast & furious) the zodiac age à 35 €uros au lancement chez carrefour.


Fuuuu 3 balles pour SoM, si j'avais du temps...  ::P: 

L'Amazon Prime Day c'est intéressant en général ou très moyen?

FFXII, enfin!!  ::lol::  Me manque plus qu'une PS4  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gordor

> *Shadow of Gordor, GOGTY edition*, à 3 €uros
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...e-year-edition


Crotte, cette blaguounette ne fonctionnera plus avec sa suite  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Crotte, cette blaguounette ne fonctionnera plus avec sa suite


C'est pour ça que j'en profite.

----------


## FB74

Ouais ben l'Amazon Baalim Prime Day, c'est de la fumisterie.  ::(: 

Pour l'instant c'est pas la joie.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Amazon prime day dans 45 minutes.
> Apparemment, il y aura le Pack console Microsoft Xbox One S (500 Go) + 2ème manette + clavier pour manette Messenger + Forza Horizon 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider à 229€


229,99€ en version 500Go, 270€ en version 1To.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour ceux qui veulent profiter d'Amazon Prime Day et s'assurer que c'est une vraie affaire, vous avez le site camelcamelcamel qui recense l'historique des prix sur Amazon.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour ceux qui veulent profiter d'Amazon Prime Day et s'assurer que c'est une vraie affaire, vous avez le site camelcamelcamel qui recense l'historique des prix sur Amazon.


 ::o:  Super, merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Le très... spécial... loot hound à 1.5 $
https://chrono.gg/?=LootHound

----------


## Baalim

Vu que le chat ne fout plus rien, le nouvel humble kemco mobile bundle  ::trollface:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle

----------


## FB74

> Vu que le chat ne fout plus rien, le nouvel humble kemco mobile bundle 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle


Le chat te pisse à la raie en toute cordialité.  :Tap: 

Et je ne m'occupe pas des plateforme Android.  :Tap:  ²

----------


## TibZ

> Le chat te pisse


Saloperie de chats, tous les mêmes !

----------


## Baalim

Oh, un chat acariâtre  ::o: 

Sinon :





Forza horizon 3 en promo pour l'amazon prime day :

Blizzard mountain dlc à 10 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Forza-Horizon-...dp/B01MTXTBET/
standard edition à 32 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01H0Y4EM8

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Baalim, tu as une mauvaise influence, j'ai failli acheter un bundle sur groupees. Mais bon j'arrivais à pas trouver 5 jeux (qui etait le minimum) du coup je me suis ravisée. Ouf. 


Merci Ruvon les paillettes pour le soutien moral dans ce moment difficile.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, tu as une mauvaise influence, j'ai failli acheter un bundle sur groupees. Mais bon j'arrivais à pas trouver 5 jeux (qui etait le minimum) du coup je me suis ravisée. Ouf. 
> 
> 
> Merci Ruvon les paillettes pour le soutien moral dans ce moment difficile.


Quel bundle ??

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon :







> Quel bundle ??


Je me suis posé la même question  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'vois pas tellement je suis innocent.

Quantum break, 17 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-QUANTUM.../quantum-break

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Quel bundle ??


https://groupees.com/build8floor

Tu m'as décue batman baalim.

----------


## Baalim

> https://groupees.com/build8floor
> 
> Tu m'as décue batman baalim.


Je me doutais bien. Si je pose la question, c'est parce que je dois avoir une douzaine de doublons  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je me doutais bien. Si je pose la question, c'est parce que je dois avoir une douzaine de doublons


T'as une clé pour Alice Patchwork 2 ? (Et le solitaire à la plage la)

----------


## Baalim

> T'as une clé pour Alice Patchwork 2 ? (Et le solitaire à la plage la)


Pas de bol, ça fait partie des rares non-doublons du bundle.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pas de bol, ça fait partie des rares non-doublons du bundle.


J'me doutais aussi, mais merci d'avoir proposé  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Dis donc Baalim, il manque pas un truc sur ta liste de souhaits ?  :Tap: 

C'est dommage qu'il y ait les Machins de merde Simulator 2017 dans le bundle, le reste est très correct pour le prix.

----------


## Lucretia

J'ai fait une grosse bêtise. J'ai acheté une clé NBA 2k17 à un type sur steamtrades aussitôt que le bundle a été annoncé, avant de me rendre compte que certains acheteurs en avaient reçu deux. J'ai recontacté le type et il m'avait vendu la deuxième (celle zonée Europe et il a gardé la row) qui a été retirée de son compte humble depuis. Humble vient d'annoncer que ces clés seraient révoquées. Et il a pas l'air chaud pour me filer l'autre. 

C'est une leçon, je retiens la leçon évidemment.




> Il pourrait au moins te refiler la thunes si la clé ne marche pas


 ::XD:: 

C'est steamtrades. J'ai payé en clés TF2 et ça a été mangé depuis sûrement. C'est gris oui. Gris de gris.
Il demandait 3 clés, ça fait 6$ approximativement, la moitié du prix du monthly ça semblait correct.




> Mais tu as activé la clé déjà ? Lui aussi ? S'il a activé la "bonne", il pourrait même pas te filer l'autre même s'il le voulait. Tu as "payé" avant d'avoir la clé ?


J'ai activé le clé oui et elle fonctionne. Peux pas l'enlever du compte steam maintenant et en mettre une autre, sinon steam va réenregistrer automatiquement la précédente, il faut attendre 2-3 semaines que ce soit révoqué. Aucune idée de ce qu'il a fait de l'autre. Oui j'ai payé avant (+88-0) aucune raison d'être particulièrement méfiant.

J'espère pas une solution en racontant ça en fait, je me doute qu'il y en a pas. C'est plutôt pour partager une expérience steamtrades. Une mise en garde, j'apprends de mon erreur et vous voyez aussi mon erreur. En fait tout ce que je peux espérer, c'est qu'humble "oublie" de révoquer les clés en trop !  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il pourrait au moins te refiler la thunes si la clé ne marche pas

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai fait une grosse bêtise. J'ai acheté une clé NBA 2k17 à un type sur steamtrades aussitôt que le bundle a été annoncé, avant de me rendre compte que certains acheteurs en avaient reçu deux. J'ai recontacté le type et il m'avait vendu la deuxième (celle zonée Europe et il a gardé la row) qui a été retirée de son compte humble depuis. Humble vient d'annoncer que ces clés seraient révoquées. Et il a pas l'air chaud pour me filer l'autre. 
> 
> C'est une leçon, je retiens la leçon évidemment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est steamtrades. J'ai payé en clés TF2 et ça a été mangé depuis sûrement.


Mais tu as activé la clé déjà ? Lui aussi ? S'il a activé la "bonne", il pourrait même pas te filer l'autre même s'il le voulait. Tu as "payé" avant d'avoir la clé ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai activé le clé oui et elle fonctionne. Peux pas l'enlever du compte steam maintenant et en mettre une autre, sinon steam va réenregistrer automatiquement la précédente, il faut attendre 2-3 semaines que ce soit révoqué. Aucune idée de ce qu'il a fait de l'autre. Oui j'ai payé avant (+88-0) aucune raison d'être particulièrement méfiant.


Avec un peu de chance, ça va passer  ::ninja::  Il t'a peut-être envoyé la bonne  ::trollface:: 

Oups, que je suis maladroit, j'ai laissé tomber cette clé  ::ninja:: 

**B4H-04Z4M-YQµµI =
** : Télédiversité
µµ : la route des vacances

----------


## RomTaka

> J'ai fait une grosse bêtise. J'ai acheté une clé NBA 2k17 à un type sur steamtrades aussitôt que le bundle a été annoncé, avant de me rendre compte que certains acheteurs en avaient reçu deux. J'ai recontacté le type et il m'avait vendu la deuxième (celle zonée Europe et il a gardé la row) qui a été retirée de son compte humble depuis. Humble vient d'annoncer que ces clés seraient révoquées. Et il a pas l'air chaud pour me filer l'autre. 
> 
> C'est une leçon, je retiens la leçon évidemment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est steamtrades. J'ai payé en clés TF2 et ça a été mangé depuis sûrement. C'est gris oui. Gris de gris.
> ...


Quel dommage alors qu'Havenest essaie en vain d'offrir ce NBA 2K17 sur CPCGifts et qu'il n'a aucun "acheteur".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mastaba

> Quel dommage alors qu'Havenest essaie en vain d'offrir ce NBA 2K17 sur CPCGifts et qu'il n'a aucun "acheteur".


Oui mais est-ce que c'est une clé qui restera valide?  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Oh, un chat acariâtre 
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> http://static.dealabs.com/deal_image...6.64298412.jpg


C'est cher.  :Cigare: 
http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9689299/...ld-1-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## FB74

Ah ben tiens, Prey à 20 euros chez les allemands:  ::ninja:: 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N6WJEOK

(Hors fdp)

----------


## Baalim

Promo oculus rift + oculus touch à 450 € pour le summer of rift

https://www.amazon.fr/Pack-Oculus-Ri...SIN=B01MCRY3Q7

----------


## Sa7v3N

Mr Baalim, mon porte feuille ne vous remercie pas !  ::(:

----------


## FB74

> Mr Baalim, mon porte feuille ne vous remercie pas !


Tu peux faire un don à Baalim au besoin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

> Promo oculus rift + oculus touch à 450 € pour le summer of rift
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Pack-Oculus-Ri...SIN=B01MCRY3Q7


On parle du studio FB de création pour Oculus qui a fermé ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est cher. 
> http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9689299/...ld-1-PC-Jeu-PC


20 € me semble moins cher que 47€

----------


## FB74

> 20 € me semble moins cher que 47€


15 euros hier au moment du post.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

A noter que le pack oculus est présenté dans le cadre du prime day ... aux usa
Avec une carte cadeau de 100 $

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ldnSite=1&th=1


Pad 360 wireless à 26 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004JU0JSA/

----------


## jujupatate

Dites, ce qui ont un Oculus, je suis vraiment tenté par le combo vu le prix, c'est intéressant d'en prendre un maintenant ?
Je me doute que de nouveaux modèles seront surement annoncés d'ici Septembre/Octobre, mais à mon avis les nouveaux couteront une blinde à leur sortie.

Le concept du roomscale vendu par HTC me plait beaucoup et ça semble assez galère avec le Rift, sachant qu'il faut à priori acheter un sensor de plus pour bien en profiter (69€).

----------


## Gordor

> Dites, ce qui ont un Oculus, je suis vraiment tenté par le combo vu le prix, c'est intéressant d'en prendre un maintenant ?
> Je me doute que de nouveaux modèles seront surement annoncés d'ici Septembre/Octobre, mais à mon avis les nouveaux couteront une blinde à leur sortie.
> 
> Le concept du roomscale vendu par HTC me plait beaucoup et ça semble assez galère avec le Rift, sachant qu'il faut à priori acheter un sensor de plus pour bien en profiter (69€).


J'étais le premier hypé, mais vu l'évolution du marché de la réalité virtuelle, je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre.
Les casques vont évoluer vers du sans fil.
Les bons jeux se comptent sur les doigts d'une main d'un mec qui aurait perdu quelques doigts.
La sauce ne prend pas pour le moment.
Oculus / Vive ? Je ne parierais pas sur Oculus.
etc...

----------


## Shapa

Tiens je suis d'accord avec Gordor, je met une croix dans mon calendrier.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et j'ai lu qu'en fin d'année il y a des modèles moins chers d'autres constructeurs prévus, donc à voir comment les prix des modèles actuels vont évoluer.

----------


## Gordor

> Tiens je suis d'accord avec Gordor, je met une croix dans mon calendrier.


Tu veux dire que toi aussi tu conchies GOG ? !!

----------


## Morbo

> Quel dommage alors qu'Havenest essaie en vain d'offrir ce NBA 2K17 sur CPCGifts et qu'il n'a aucun "acheteur".


Monsieur, mon message a pour seul but de vous féliciter pour votre avatar du bon goût ultime  :Clap:

----------


## JulLeBarge

ESO Morrowind à 19,99€ à la Fnac:
http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a10383467...wind-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Sealied

> Mais tu as activé la clé déjà ? Lui aussi ? S'il a activé la "bonne", il pourrait même pas te filer l'autre même s'il le voulait. Tu as "payé" avant d'avoir la clé ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, ça va passer  Il t'a peut-être envoyé la bonne 
> 
> Oups, que je suis maladroit, j'ai laissé tomber cette clé 
> ...


Damn, je suis arrivé trop tard, mais merci pour le beau geste !

----------


## Baalim

> J'étais le premier hypé, mais vu l'évolution du marché de la réalité virtuelle, je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre.
> Les casques vont évoluer vers du sans fil.
> Les bons jeux se comptent sur les doigts d'une main d'un mec qui aurait perdu quelques doigts.
> La sauce ne prend pas pour le moment.
> Oculus / Vive ? Je ne parierais pas sur Oculus.
> etc...


J'en a réservé un à la fnac. Je me donne jusqu'à demain pour devenir raisonnable.
J'attendais jusqu'à présent les nouvelles générations de casques, à commencer par ceux que devait présenter Microsoft à partir de 300$.

Alors oui, je m'attends à ce que les successeurs soient sans fils et plus performants mais à quel prix.
Plus que l'affichage un peu faiblard, c'est le prix qui a été pour moi le facteur le plus bloquant.

----------


## Ruvon

> Monsieur, mon message a pour seul but de vous féliciter pour votre avatar du bon goût ultime


Je pense que tu t'es trompé, ton message m'était adressé non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

*Tony hawker pro skater HD mais pas trop quand même* est à 2€ avant son retrait définitif de steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...Pro_Skater_HD/

----------


## rogercoincoin

> J'en a réservé un à la fnac. Je me donne jusqu'à demain pour devenir raisonnable.
> J'attendais jusqu'à présent les nouvelles générations de casques, à commencer par ceux que devait présenter Microsoft à partir de 300$.
> 
> Alors oui, je m'attends à ce que les successeurs soient sans fils et plus performants mais à quel prix.
> Plus que l'affichage un peu faiblard, c'est le prix qui a été pour moi le facteur le plus bloquant.


ben... pour avoir testé la bête (des démos de jeux, hein...):  bof bof ... :tired:  c'est bluffant au début (le temps de la découverte...) et puis.. c'est super répétitif  :nawak: 

ATTENTION ! pour les bigleux à lunette (mon cas..) si votre monture est plutôt grande et "carrée" (pas ronde quoi..) et bien il y a toutes les chances que cela ne rentre pas dans le casque (en tout cas Oculus, j'ai pas testé le HTC...).  ::siffle::

----------


## pesos

> *Tony hawker pro skater HD mais pas trop quand même* est à 2€ avant son retrait définitif de steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...Pro_Skater_HD/


A noter que ces gros enfoirés d'Activision ne foutent même pas le DLC en soldes.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A noter aussi que l'adaptation etait moyenne sur xbox 360 mais le port horrible sur PC (donc si comme moi vous etiez tentés pour cause de nostalgie, sauvez vos 2 euros), et la version PC n'a meme pas de multiplayer.

----------


## pesos

Hmm alors je vais contrebalancer, j'ai trouvé le portage pas si terrible qu'on pouvait le lire ça et là sur PC. A ce prix vous pouvez y aller franchement.

----------


## Baalim

Go go bundle #10 à 2$
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-10

Comme d'hab, c'est "beurk/bof" mais Iron Impact parle pas mal au vieux joueur que je suis
http://store.steampowered.com/app/461690/Iron_Impact/

A noter la présence d'un H&S particulièrement moche :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/562090/Kronos/

----------


## jujupatate

> Comme d'hab, c'est "beurk/bof" 
> 
> particulièrement moche :


Ça vend du rêve.  ::wub::

----------


## McCauley

> Hmm alors je vais contrebalancer, j'ai trouvé le portage pas si terrible qu'on pouvait le lire ça et là sur PC. A ce prix vous pouvez y aller franchement.


La même, je l'ai pris cause nostalgie et j'ai bien aimé.

----------


## Baalim

Diablo III, 10 $
https://www.amazon.com/Diablo-III-Ma...dp/B012JMXCQK/

----------


## Baalim

Offworld trading company 6£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-OFFW-RE...rading-company

How to survive 2 à 3 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/how-to-survive-2

Un bundle casual très correct pour 1$
1.75 $ les deux 

https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-sale-jetdogs-bundle


Game of Thrones saisons 1 à 6 en BR à 40 € (39 € en dvd)
https://www.amazon.fr/Game-Thrones-T...dp/B01K4FMK8U/


Injustice 2 ps4 à 37.5 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Warner-Bros-In...dp/B01H1QX2E6/


Clavier mécanique gamer Allrelei à 40 €
https://www.amazon.fr/aLLreLi-Clavie...dp/B01N3TD8EJ/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Offworld Trading Company est le fruit du lead designer de Civ IV. Stratégie non-guerrière et gestion, spéculation etc. Je l'ai acheté peu après sa sortie après avoir été hypé à mort par CPC depuis 1 an (le test et le 8 en était le _climax_), si vous vous investissez pas à fond là-dedans c'est du fric foutu en l'air  ::ninja::  c'est tout de même à ça que l'ont reconnaît les excellents jeux

----------


## Baalim

Ballistic Tanks à 1.50$

http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...llistic_Tanks/

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Hmm le humble monthly, je n'en ai encore jamais pris mais le duo NBA2k17 et PoE à 12€ se moquait gentiment de moi qui m'était choppé NBA à 12.5€ en soldes Steam  :tired: 
Heureusement je n'y avais joué qu'à peine plus de 2h. Du coup j'ai fait un refund et avec le pognon remboursé je vais me lancer dans la grande aventure de l'abo humble. C'est un peu fourbe mais j'assume.

----------


## Olima

Bon alors, FB74, il arrive ce humble ?

----------


## Memory

> Bon alors, FB74, il arrive ce humble ?


J'té dis, il a changé !

----------


## FB74

> Bon alors, FB74, il arrive ce humble ?


Je prépare le matos pour Baalim s'il n'y a pas encore de Bundle.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel preco remute chez groupees.
https://groupees.com/remute19

Branleur de chat !  :haha: 

Battlefleet gothic à 12€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...Gothic_Armada/

----------


## FB74

> Nouvel preco remute chez groupees.
> https://groupees.com/remute19
> 
> Branleur de chat !


 :Emo: 

Moi qui voulait initier un groupe "Baalim lovers" sur Steam...  :Emo: 

Tu me fais de la peine.  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Hmm le humble monthly, je n'en ai encore jamais pris mais le duo NBA2k17 et PoE à 12€ se moquait gentiment de moi qui m'était choppé NBA à 12.5€ en soldes Steam 
> Heureusement je n'y avais joué qu'à peine plus de 2h. Du coup j'ai fait un refund et avec le pognon remboursé je vais me lancer dans la grande aventure de l'abo humble. C'est un peu fourbe mais j'assume.


Si tu veux juste ces deux jeux je pourrai te les filer, j'ai déjà PoE et je m'en cogne du basket.
Si t'as un truc à m'échanger c'est encore mieux  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Humble Bundle, Capcom Rising:
https://www.humblebundle.com/capcom-rising-bundle

 :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Bundle, Capcom Rising:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/capcom-rising-bundle


Zut, j'ai raté  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Zut, j'ai raté


 :haha: 



Mais rien qui m'intéresse dans ce bundle.  :tired:

----------


## machiavel24

> Mais rien qui m'intéresse dans ce bundle.


Je te comprends. A part RE 6 pour découvrir l'étendue du massacre, pas intéressé ou déjà possédé / fait.

----------


## Bentic

Toujours pas de Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 Arcade Remix Hyper Edition EX Plus Alpha (ceci n'est pas une blague) sur PC ?

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Si tu veux juste ces deux jeux je pourrai te les filer, j'ai déjà PoE et je m'en cogne du basket.
> Si t'as un truc à m'échanger c'est encore mieux


Ah bah j'ai déjà pris du coup, merci pour la propal ceci dit.
Par contre si t'as un Armello qui traîne, je dis pas non  ::siffle::

----------


## RomTaka

> Monsieur, mon message a pour seul but de vous féliciter pour votre avatar du bon goût ultime


Kevin et Tiffany te disent merci. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui je sais que c'est Daria et pas Tiffany sur l'image, mais cette dernière est tellement plus drôle, à son corps défendant bien sûr, et puis comment briser un si beau couple QB-_cheerleader_.







> *Tony hawker pro skater HD mais pas trop quand même* est à 2€ avant son retrait définitif de steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...Pro_Skater_HD/


Comme d'autres, j'ai failli craquer mais au vu des avis sur Steam (et d'éminents canards ici même) qui disent qu'il vaut mieux garder ses souvenirs nostalgiques intacts que les briser en essayant ce remaster HD qui pervertit l'original, a une physique dépassée, est privé de la majorité de la BO, etc, j'ai résisté.
Et je reste sur mes souvenirs nostalgiques.  :Fouras:  (ah, ce _Superman_ de Goldfinger !)



Spoiler Alert! 


En plus, j'ai déjà le remaster sur 360.  ::ninja::  





Spoiler Alert! 


Et je ressors quand je veux ma PS1 et mon THPS du grenier ! 

  :Fouras: ²

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Si tu veux juste ces deux jeux je pourrai te les filer, j'ai déjà PoE et je m'en cogne du basket.
> Si t'as un truc à m'échanger c'est encore mieux


Perso PoE m'interesse.
Par contre je n'ai (pour l'instant) rien à t'échanger et je ne m'appelle pas JPierreLiegois,
Mais je sais très bien faire les gaufres !

----------


## Olima

Content du bundle moi. Je voulais Strider, et les RE HD, mais je me demande s'ils vont tourner sur ma bécane. A 5 euros et quelques le lot, je teste. :3

----------


## fatalix41

J'attendais justement les remake des Resident Evil et dead rising 3.... Du coup, j'ai pris le tiers 3 ce qui est très rare chez moi, mais très content du bundle car je n'avais que strider et devil mc cry

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ah bah j'ai déjà pris du coup, merci pour la propal ceci dit.
> Par contre si t'as un Armello qui traîne, je dis pas non


N'oublie pas de te désabonner avant la semaine précédent l'annonce du nouveau bundle. Sinon tu repayes automatiquement. Tu peux même déjà mettre ton abonnement en pause maintenant ou l'annuler, tu recevras tout de même les autres jeux lors de l'annonce du bundle complet

----------


## Gloppy

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu passer :

*How to survive 2* est à *2.99€* (-80%) sur BundleStars pendant encore 17 heures, soit jusqu'à demain 17h environ. 

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/how-to-survive-2

----------


## Yoryze

> Toujours pas de Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 Arcade Remix Hyper Edition EX Plus Alpha (ceci n'est pas une blague) sur PC ?


Tiens, un connaisseur.  ::lol:: 
Non, toujours exclu Xbox.  ::|: 
Le trailer me fait encore mourir de rire après des dizaines de visionnages.  :^_^:

----------


## FB74

> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu passer :
> 
> *How to survive 2* est à *2.99€* (-80%) sur BundleStars pendant encore 17 heures, soit jusqu'à demain 17h environ. 
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/how-to-survive-2


Y'a juste Baalim qui l'a posté, mais tu as raison, c'est comme si on ne l'avait pas vu.  ::ninja:: 





 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

:Emo: 


Fairy Fencer F à 3$ chez mamazon us
https://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Fencer-.../dp/B014GABZHG

Avis aux amateurs : Warden : melody  of the undergrowth fait partie du groupees remute bundle
http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...e_Undergrowth/





Idem pour :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/59..._Connection_2/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/655490/Geneticognito/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/547840/Interfectorem/

----------


## Gloppy

> Y'a juste Baalim qui l'a posté, mais tu as raison, c'est comme si on ne l'avait pas vu.


J'aurais dû m'en douter, toujours de tous les mauvais coups ce Baalim...

----------


## Kargadum

> N'oublie pas de te désabonner avant la semaine précédent l'annonce du nouveau bundle. Sinon tu repayes automatiquement. Tu peux même déjà mettre ton abonnement en pause maintenant ou l'annuler, tu recevras tout de même les autres jeux lors de l'annonce du bundle complet


On se désabonne comment? C'est trop tard pour moi pour le monthly d'août? Un commando va venir me voler ma tirelire ?  :Emo:

----------


## Bentic

> Non, toujours exclu Xbox.


J'attends toujours que ça sorte pour le prendre, mais à mon avis, ça n'arrivera pas.
Peut-être des problèmes de licence de certains personnages (ou ils ne s'en préoccupent même pas  ::|:  ).

----------


## Orkestra

Tu vas dans tes "settings" et, juste en dessous de ton adresse mail, tu as un petit espace Humble Monthly avec la possibilité de cliquer sur "change my plan" ou "cancel my plan.
Si tu ne fais rien, ils te prélèvent une semaine avant la fin du bundle en cours (sous réserve que tu ne l'as pas activé de toi même avant). Donc tu as jusqu'au 24 août (25 au matin ?) pour annuler ton abonnement si tu ne veux pas du bundle qui sera proposé pour août.

Pour le prélèvement ça dépend, mais si tu as lié un compte paypal ou une CB ça se fait automatiquement. Je crois qu'il y a une "astuce" qui consiste à ne pas enregistrer de moyen de paiement sur le site pour qu'ils ne puissent pas te débiter sans que tu sois d'accord !


______


Je profite d'être sur ce topic : je viens de découvrir que la Fnac a aussi un service de vente de jeux démat', et comme c'est le soldes, ça tombe bien !
J'ai repéré :

- Castlevania: Lords of Shadows Ultimate edition à 5€
- Virginia à 2,50€
- Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance à 5€
- Furi à 10€

Tout ce que j'ai listé est a activer sur Steam.
Des prix pas loin de leurs lowest il me semble. Il y a aussi quelques DLC qui trainent, les deux Shelter, etc.
Je n'ai regardé que les jeux à 10 euros ou moins parce que j'ai justement un bon qui expire dans un mois... mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait grand chose d'intéressant comme remise sur les jeux plus chers.

----------


## madgic

> On se désabonne comment? C'est trop tard pour moi pour le monthly d'août? Un commando va venir me voler ma tirelire ?


Voici une petite image que j'avais fait :



Et pour se désabonner, c'est dans les settings  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Si quelqu'un prends un bundle et ne veut pas du umbrella corp je veux bien le soulager de sa cle.

----------


## Baalim

Si vous voulez vous sentir sale autrement qu'en échangeant par mp avec Ruvon, essayez donc de récupérer des clés (de jeux merdiques) sur marvellous ga.

Après avoir intégré 15 groupes steam foireux, visité 40 fois g2a et visionné des tonnes de pages steam pour des productions que chtulhu doit avoir sponsorisées, vous aurez l'insigne honneur de gagner un jeu d'une nullité craqse que vous possédez peut être déjà. Priceless.


D3 reaper of souls à 8.7€
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012JLWOW4

Neptunia unleashed à 3.92€
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DJJOI1K

Et pas mal d'autres soldes à prix plancher chez Amazon us

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Si quelqu'un prends un bundle et ne veut pas du umbrella corp je veux bien le soulager de sa cle.


MP !

----------


## Wolverine

Dites le Umbrella Corps, il a vraiment de mauvaises critiques mais pour jouer avec 5 ou 6 potes en LAN (dont 3 gros fans de RE), ça peut avoir un intérêt ou il vaut mieux le fuir comme la peste ?

----------


## pipoop

> MP !


Recu.
Merci merci!

----------


## machiavel24

> Si quelqu'un prends un bundle et ne veut pas du umbrella corp je veux bien le soulager de sa cle.


La même pour RE6, vu que ça a l'air de marcher  ::ninja:: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites le Umbrella Corps, il a vraiment de mauvaises critiques mais pour jouer avec 5 ou 6 potes en LAN (dont 3 gros fans de RE), ça peut avoir un intérêt ou il vaut mieux le fuir comme la peste ?


Je dirais qu'à 1€ par tête en sachant que Striker et DmC sont de très bons jeux, le risque est faible et avec des fans, ça doit pouvoir passer pour quelques parties.

----------


## barbarian_bros

J'hasite à prendre le Bundle Capcom... pour les remaster de RE et RE 0...
Ce qui ne me ferait que 2  doublons avec le bundle Capcom d'il y a un an et demi :




> -*Strider* : Le remake de 2014 par Double Helix Games
> -Resident Evil Revelations 2 - Episode 1: Penal Colony
> -Lost Planet 3
> -Bionic Commando: Rearmed
> 
> En payant plus que la moyenne (7.20$ pour l'instant) :
> -Resident Evil Revelations
> -*DmC: Devil May Cry*
> -Resident Evil 5
> ...

----------


## Flad

C'est possible de lister ici le bundle capcom svp ? Ou en mp au pire (mais avec des trucs salaces alors  ::ninja::  )

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est possible de lister ici le bundle capcom svp ? Ou en mp au pire (mais avec des trucs salaces alors  )


Palier 1 (T'as 1$ à dépenser) :

Strider
Umbrella Corps
Devil may Cry version Ninja Theory

Palier 2 (T'es un peu plus riche donc t'as entre 7 et 8$ à dépenser) :

Umbrella Corps™ Deluxe Edition Upgrade Pack 
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record
Resident Evil HD REMASTER 
Resident Evil 0 HD REMASTER 
Resident Evil 6 

Palier 3 (Tant pis pour le monthly donc 12$) :

Dead Rising 2
Dead Rising 3: Apocalypse Edition

----------


## Snowki

> La même pour RE6, vu que ça a l'air de marcher .


Tu le veux toujours ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Tu le veux toujours ?


Oui  ::): , s'il te plait.

----------


## FrousT

> Oui , s'il te plait.


Hey t'a un BGE à finir toi  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Hey t'a un BGE à finir toi


J'avance, j'avance  ::P: .

----------


## Snowki

> Oui , s'il te plait.


regarde tes mp  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

> regarde tes mp


Merci  ::wub:: .

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel indie gala. No comment.
https://www.indiegala.com/realms

----------


## Kargadum

Aah, c'était donc dans les paramètres. Merci à vous, Orkestra et Madgicsysteme!

----------


## Olima

> Nouvel indie gala. No comment.
> https://www.indiegala.com/realms


Mais d'où sortent ces tower defense pourris, ces plateformers moches, ces FPS louches qui semblent dater du premier Wolfenstein ? Qui sont ils ? Quels sont leurs réseaux ? Et surtout, pourquoi ?  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais d'où sortent ces tower defense pourris, ces plateformers moches, ces FPS louches qui semblent dater du premier Wolfenstein ? Qui sont ils ? Quels sont leurs réseaux ? Et surtout, pourquoi ?


La moldavie, la nouvelle silicon valley  :Bave: 



*KYN deluxe* à 2.30 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-KYNDER/kyn-deluxe-edition

*Jalopy*, 5 $
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/5546/Jalopy/

*Guild of dungeoneering deluxe* à 8.25 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GODDEN...deluxe-edition

*8 bits armies complete* à 9 $
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...itary-Edition/

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si quelqu'un prends un bundle et ne veut pas du umbrella corp je veux bien le soulager de sa cle.


Même chose pour DMC, si jamais  ::siffle::

----------


## Epikoienkore

File-moi ton adresse email en MP et je t'envoie ça !

----------


## FB74

> *8 bits armies complete* à 9 $
> http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...itary-Edition/


Les 8 bits, ça a l'air sympa, mais ils ne sont pas foutus de faire un bundle pour tous leurs jeux à un prix correct.  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Palier 1 (T'as 1$ à dépenser) :
> 
> Strider
> Umbrella Corps
> Devil may Cry version Ninja Theory
> 
> Palier 2 (T'es un peu plus riche donc t'as entre 7 et 8$ à dépenser) :
> 
> Umbrella Corps™ Deluxe Edition Upgrade Pack 
> ...


Merci t'es un amour  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> File-moi ton adresse email en MP et je t'envoie ça !


Merci  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

*Nouveau bundle miam* avec the flame and the flood, Stronghold Legends: Steam Edition, human fall first, SEUM, pang, void expanse etc.  :Bave: 

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-x

----------


## FB74

> *Nouveau bundle miam* avec the flame and the flood, Stronghold Legends: Steam Edition, human fall first, SEUM, pang, void expanse etc. 
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-x


Et *Lethis, path of progress* à 6.99 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...th-of-progress

----------


## Chonko

J'ai pris le HB Capcom. Du coup j'ai DMC,Strider,REremasterd et DR3 à échanger  :^_^:

----------


## FB74

> J'ai pris le HB Capcom. Du coup j'ai DMC,Strider,REremasterd et DR3 à échanger


A "donner".  :Tap:

----------


## Chonko

:tired:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Dead Rising 2 en t3... ce jeu continuera de se maintenir au-dessus des 10€ jusqu'en 2067  :Cafe2:

----------


## Nanaki

> J'ai pris le HB Capcom. Du coup j'ai DMC,Strider,REremasterd et DR3 à échanger


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...at-%29/page184

----------


## Ruvon

> *Nouveau bundle miam* avec the flame and the flood, Stronghold Legends: Steam Edition, human fall first, SEUM, pang, void expanse etc. 
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-x


Yep, carrément pas mal du tout. J'ai pris Mainlining pendant les soldes, je me le fais rembourser ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Pitchblack

> *Nouveau bundle miam* avec the flame and the flood, Stronghold Legends: Steam Edition, human fall first, SEUM, pang, void expanse etc. 
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-x


Hello, je veux bien participer si un canard prend ce bundle, pour récupérer *Warhammer Regicide*.

----------


## Orkestra

Tu as un MP  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Le nouveau groupees remute est dispo. 
Evidemment, il ne fera pas d'ombre au dernier bundlestars mais, pour le tarif de préco, c'est honorable

https://groupees.com/remute19

----------


## FB74

Si vous aimez les comics, *Jack Kirby et Will Eisner Centennial Celebration*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/k...tennial-comics

 :;):

----------


## Harvester

Umbrella machin est jouable en solo ou c'est multi only ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Si vous aimez les comics, *Jack Kirby et Will Eisner Centennial Celebration*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/k...tennial-comics


Eisner, ce génie  ::wub:: .

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, ça ressemble à la même arnaque que pour Northgard l'autre jour :



Page déjà inaccessible.

----------


## Baalim

Ce qui craint un peu -beaucoup- pour itch.io, c'est que ce genre d'arnaques n'arrivait pas, même sur un service aussi déconnant que Desura.

EDIT : ah ben tiens, il y a eu là même sur rim world  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai le Pang qui m'intéresse sur le bundle, si quelqu'un a une clé, on peut sans doute trouver un arrangement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce qui craint un peu -beaucoup- pour itch.io, c'est que ce genre d'arnaques n'arrivait pas, même sur un service aussi déconnant que Desura.
> 
> EDIT : ah ben tiens, il y a eu là même sur rim world


C'est clair. Surtout que je dois en rater quelques-uns sur les jeux que j'ai déjà. Toi c'est d'ailleurs surprenant que ITAD t'envoie encore des notifs  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est clair. Surtout que je dois en rater quelques-uns sur les jeux que j'ai déjà. Toi c'est d'ailleurs surprenant que ITAD t'envoie encore des notifs


Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai foutu tous les VN plus ou moins merdiques en WL ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai foutu tous les VN plus ou moins merdiques en WL ?


Parce que c'est marqué dans ta signature  :tired: 




> J'ai pas d'amour propre

----------


## Baalim

> Parce que c'est marqué dans ta signature


Entre ça et mon sous-titre, je m'y perds.  :Facepalm: 


Tiens, un jeu itch.io gratos qui n'a pas l'air abyssal
https://ironmoonstudios.itch.io/spearena

Bon, en même temps, y'a rien à télécharger.


*MegaTagmension Blanc + Neptune VS Zombies* à 7€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/496810

*
How to survive TPS standalone* (en gros, le premier jeu mais en vue TPS) à 1 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...son-standalone

----------


## Elntahl

> Ce qui craint un peu -beaucoup- pour itch.io, c'est que ce genre d'arnaques n'arrivait pas, même sur un service aussi déconnant que Desura.
> 
> EDIT : ah ben tiens, il y a eu là même sur rim world


Et Factorio à 6€. Heureusement que j'ai vu votre post avant la notification, parce que sinon j'aurais probablement acheté.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ce qui craint un peu -beaucoup- pour itch.io, c'est que ce genre d'arnaques n'arrivait pas, même sur un service aussi déconnant que Desura.
> 
> EDIT : ah ben tiens, il y a eu là même sur rim world


rimworld deux fois aujourd'hui, et l'autre jour Oneshot (deux fois la meme journée, j'ai signalé les deux à itchio) et le meme mec vendait stardew que j'ai signalé dans la foulée. En plus le mec qui vendait ca s'appelait un truc genre cheapgames... discret l'arnaque, et pourtant itchio n'a pas l'air de filtrer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Tu as un MP


Merci !  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce qui craint un peu -beaucoup- pour itch.io, c'est que ce genre d'arnaques n'arrivait pas, même sur *un service aussi déconnant que Desura*.
> 
> EDIT : ah ben tiens, il y a eu là même sur rim world


Par curiosité, c'est quoi l'histoire avec Desura ?
J'ai une poignée de clés desura qui pourrissent au fond de mon compte HB, mais je ne me suis jamais servi de ce service. 
C'est bien ? Nul ? Discontinué ? Obsolète ? Gris foncé ?

----------


## Baalim

> Merci ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Par curiosité, c'est quoi l'histoire avec Desura ?
> J'ai une poignée de clés desura qui pourrissent au fond de mon compte HB, mais je ne me suis jamais servi de ce service. 
> C'est bien ? Nul ? Discontinué ? Obsolète ? Gris foncé ?


Sur la pré-fin bien nul, sur la fin, bien mort.

----------


## La Chouette

> Et Factorio à 6€. Heureusement que j'ai vu votre post avant la notification, parce que sinon j'aurais probablement acheté.


J'ai reçu un mail ce matin pour Factorio à 6€ et la page avait déjà été supprimée.

----------


## Seymos

Pareil pour Dead Cells. A 5 ou 6 euros selon ITAD. Page indisponible.

----------


## Baalim

Tiens, tiens, le lanceur twitch vient de se doter d'un paquet de fonctionnalités nouvelles.

----------


## Ruvon

Les bons plans d'IsThereAnyDeal, c'est quelque chose. Comment résister ?

----------


## Baalim

*COD infinite warfare* à 10 €
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...917196744.html

*This is the Police* à 6$
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...Is-The-Police/

Ah ? Je l'ai, celui là ?

----------


## Gordor

Un COD récent à ce prix ? Ça doit être vraiment nul !

----------


## La Chouette

> Un COD récent à ce prix ? Ça doit être vraiment nul !


Tout comme Prey à 10€ chez Auchan, donc  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

> Tiens, tiens, le lanceur twitch vient de se doter d'un paquet de fonctionnalités nouvelles.


Ouais genre depuis 3 semaines ? C'est possible que tu aies raté ça ou alors c'est moi qui voit rien de neuf ?

----------


## Marmottas

Y a une liste pour le COD ?  ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Un COD récent à ce prix ? Ça doit être vraiment nul !


Le jeu s'est très mal vendu par rapport aux COD. Et c'est COD donc de la merde :jesuisSylvine:.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais genre depuis 3 semaines ? C'est possible que tu aies raté ça ou alors c'est moi qui voit rien de neuf ?


Possible que je sois passé à côté. Je ne pense jamais à l'utiliser.

----------


## Gordor

> Tout comme Prey à 10€ chez Auchan, donc


Hinhin tu ne m'aura pas vilain troll. Les COD, c'est la règle, ca continue à coûter la peau des rouleaux 10 ans après.

----------


## banditbandit

Diablo III import à 9.21 €  chez mamazonzon.

----------


## scritche

Tout frais et d'actualité.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *This is the Police* à 6$
> http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...Is-The-Police/
> Ah ? Je l'ai, celui là ?


Essaies-le, j'ai tout juste fait la première journée de commissariat, je suis tombé sous le charme, y a une ambiance de polar noir, c'est délicieux. Et une grosse papatte graphique bien maîtrisée, les voix, et tout, c'est un régal.

----------


## Baalim

> Essaies-le, j'ai tout juste fait la première journée de commissariat, je suis tombé sous le charme, y a une ambiance de polar noir, c'est délicieux. Et une grosse papatte graphique bien maîtrisée, les voix, et tout, c'est un régal.


Je prends note  :;): 


Sleeping valley gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive2#giveaway

----------


## Mamadou

> Tout frais et d'actualité.


Il avait promis de plus faire de vidéo dessus  ::cry::

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais enfin Mozinor il tient jamais ses promesses ^^

----------


## FixB

Pourquoi le titre? Il y a des jeux VR en promo??

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan c'est le Taulier qui donne dans l'abus de pouvoir, il veut être premier sur la liste pour avoir Prey en VR à 5€, tout fout l'camp !

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi le titre? Il y a des jeux VR en promo??


Non, il y a un casque VR en grosse promo:
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-...ch-n64753.html

Accessoirement, il y a deux bundles VR en cours chez Bundlestars et un chez IG  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan c'est le Taulier qui donne dans l'abus de pouvoir, il veut être premier sur la liste pour avoir Prey en VR à 5€, tout fout l'camp !


Vu que c'est Bethesda, je dirais que c'est mal barré avec un Oculus  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Pour Baalim, *Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth3 V Generation* à 4.19 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...3-v-generation

Mais je suppose qu'il l'a déjà...  :Tap:

----------


## acdctabs

Faut prendre Pinball FX VR, apparemment c'est vraiment pas mal fait.

----------


## FB74

> Faut prendre Pinball FX VR, apparemment c'est vraiment pas mal fait.


Ce qui serait génial, ce serait qu'on puisse incarner la boule, envie de vomir assurée. :OO:

----------


## Baalim

> Faut prendre Pinball FX VR, apparemment c'est vraiment pas mal fait.


Faut voir. Ils commencent sérieusement à me gonfler en voulant me faire repayer leurs tables d'une machine à l'autre et là, sur la même machine.

----------


## Olima

> Ce qui serait génial, ce serait qu'on puisse incarner la boule, envie de vomir assurée.


Quoi ? Un jeu Fort Boyard ?! J'espère que ce sera un Dark Souls like !

----------


## Baalim

Chicken assassin : master of humiliation à 1.5 $
https://chrono.gg/?=chickenassassin
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...f_Humiliation/

Vu le titre, je ne suis même pas surpris de me rendre compte que je l'ai déjà.


Incroyable mais vrai, ils ont ressorti un remake d'un vieux (et bon) clone de Cabal/Blood Brothers de l'époque de la Snes  ::wub:: 
Bon, évidemment, ça attendra un gros rabais ou un bundle.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...Guns_Reloaded/

----------


## FB74

> Faut voir. Ils commencent sérieusement à me gonfler en voulant me faire repayer leurs tables d'une machine à l'autre et là, sur la même machine.


Quelqu'un, ici, m'a dit que les tables déjà possédées seraient accessibles sous Pinball FX3.
Sans doute avec le même moteur de jeu, donc avec un rendu identique au FX2.

Par contre, pour FX VR, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Baalim

> Quelqu'un, ici, m'a dit que les tables déjà possédées seraient accessibles sous Pinball FX3.
> Sans doute avec le même moteur de jeu, donc avec un rendu identique au FX2.
> 
> Par contre, pour FX VR, je ne sais pas.


J'ai vérifié ce midi. Faut repasser à la caisse pour l'appli, payante, et pour les tables.

----------


## MrKlawn

Deux jeux incoming sur chrono.gg avec les sousous récoltés chaque jours (On lance le concours de la plus grosse ? 10K4 chronosousous)

----------


## Baalim

> Deux jeux incoming sur chrono.gg avec les sousous récoltés chaque jours (On lance le concours de la plus grosse ? 10K4 chronosousous)


15144

----------


## Olima

Moi j'ai craqué j'ai pris "there's poop in my soup" l'autre fois, je sais vraiment pas pourquoi :/ (en plus, j'ai arrêté de viser les streaks, je vais être deg si il y a des bons jeux)

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> deux jeux incoming sur chrono.gg avec les sousous récoltés chaque jours (on lance le concours de la plus grosse ? 10k4 chronosousous)





> 15144


18600.  :B):

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai l'extrème bon sens d'avoir arrêté mon dernier streak à 29. Bref j'ai du raté 5 fois en tout pour 1 seul streak à 30 ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Deux jeux incoming sur chrono.gg avec les sousous récoltés chaque jours (On lance le concours de la plus grosse ? 10K4 chronosousous)


incoming quand ? ce soir ? demain ?

----------


## Baalim

> incoming quand ? ce soir ? demain ?


En général, c'est dispo quelques heures plus tard.

----------


## Carnod

J'eusse pris cosmochoria et ancient planet parce que bon j'en avait marre d'attendre. Mais la je viens de finir un legendary streak, j'ai de nouveau 6200 points.

donc bon. on verra demain quand je me lêve, la flemme d'attendre.

----------


## Mastaba

16867

----------


## Dark Kariya

> incoming quand ? ce soir ? demain ?


La dernière fois, c'était lors du roulement quotidien du jeu , soit aux alentours 18H chez nous.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> La dernière fois, c'était lors du roulement quotidien du jeu , soit aux alentours 18H chez nous.


OK merci !

----------


## Baalim

Dans l'hypothèse de plus en plus improbable où l'un d'entre vous ne l'aurait pas déjà, *brothers : tale of two sons*, est à 1.50 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BROTHE...le-of-two-sons

Le controversé *Skyshine's bedlam* est à 2 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BEDLAM...yshines-bedlam

*Ember*, que je suis certain d'avoir récemment vu sur une liste d'un sinistre individu, est à 2.50 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD--EMBER/ember

*Super dungeon bros* à 6.8 $
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Dungeon-Bros/

*Hyperdimension NepNep VII* à 11 $, c'est pratiquement son prix plancher, sur mamazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IDYTF5A

----------


## znokiss

Ci-dessous, un bon plan pour un équipement indispensable suite à la lecture d'un des posts fluos du sieur Baalim : 



A partir de 26€ la version en bois de hêtre ici : https://www.canne-de-marche.com/cann...23215105000000

----------


## Baalim

Moi, je suis gentil. On m'a dit qu'il fallait des couleurs, alors je mets des couleurs jolies.
Plus serviable, on ne fait pas.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le controversé *Skyshine's bedlam* est à 2 €
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BEDLAM...yshines-bedlam


Il est pas controversé, il est unanimement reconnu comme pourri par moi-même  :B): 




> *Ember*, que je suis certain d'avoir récemment vu sur une liste d'un sinistre individu, est à 2.50 €
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD--EMBER/ember


Qu'est-ce que tu faisais dans ma wishlist toi ? Ouste !




> Moi, je suis gentil. On m'a dit qu'il fallait des couleurs, alors je mets des couleurs jolies.
> Plus serviable, on ne fait pas.


Même quand tu essaies d'être sympa, t'en profites pour faire chier les gens. La marque des plus grands.

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle à 1.5$ avec d'anciennes gloires du XBLA (weapon of choice, shoot 1 up) :
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/mommysbestgame-1

----------


## Supergounou

*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratuit:
https://www.gog.com/game/jotun

----------


## Mamadou

> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratuit:
> https://www.gog.com/game/jotun


valable sur steam également :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...halla_Edition/

----------


## machiavel24

> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratuit:
> https://www.gog.com/game/jotun





> valable sur steam également :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...halla_Edition/


Jouez-y aussi, il est très sympa.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ci-dessous, un bon plan pour un équipement indispensable suite à la lecture d'un des posts fluos du sieur Baalim :


C'est parce Baalim aime à nous faire des Humble Blindle  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Jeux disponibles sur chrono.gg et... jeux tout pourris  ::sad::

----------


## MrKlawn

> Jeux disponibles sur chrono.gg et... jeux tout pourris


Ouais, la course au chronosousou continue.

----------


## schouffy

> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratuit:
> https://www.gog.com/game/jotun


Tiens bizarre. Il a bidé ?

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens bizarre. Il a bidé ?


C'est pour promouvoir le nouveau des développeurs, j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Cannes

J'espère que c'est pas passé (et si c'est le cas Baalim à le droit de me taper)
One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 Gold Edition en promo sur Gamesplanet (11,50 au lieu de 52 euros!)

----------


## FB74

> J'espère que c'est pas passé (et si c'est le cas* Baalim à le droit de me taper*)


La flatterie ne t'achètera pas l'amour de Baalim (acquis à Ruvon).  :tired:

----------


## Cannes

Non mais la dernière fois il a failli me taper du coup je pose les bases.

----------


## Ruvon

> La flatterie ne t'achètera pas l'amour de Baalim (acquis à Ruvon).


C'est l'avatar, tu peux pas test.

----------


## FB74

> Non mais la dernière fois il a failli me taper du coup je pose les bases.


D'un autre côté, si tu aimes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais la dernière fois il a failli me taper du coup je pose les bases.


Mais non, je suis gentil (c'est indiqué sur la page précédente pour ceux qui ne suivent pas).
Le méchant, c'est Ruvon. Bon, c'était Sylvine avant mais vu qu'il est game over, faut bien trouver un autre boogeyman (et Gordor n'est vraiment pas assez présentable).

*Game dev tycoon* (copie cheap de l'excellent jeu ios et android) est à 4 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...me_Dev_Tycoon/
*
Fairy fencer F advent dark forces* (le remake) à 7.5$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XMQRC6Q

----------


## PoOpsS

> *Game dev tycoon* (copie cheap de l'excellent jeu ios et android) est à 4 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...me_Dev_Tycoon/


J'en profite : 
Game Studio Tycoon 2 gratuit sous Android

----------


## Baalim

Merci  :;):

----------


## moutaine

> *Game dev tycoon* (copie cheap de l'excellent jeu ios et android) est à 4 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...me_Dev_Tycoon/


une copie cheap sortie deux ans avant , c'est à se demander qui à copié qui?

----------


## Baalim

> une copie cheap sortie deux ans avant , c'est à se demander qui à copié qui?


A mon sens, tu te trompes  :;): 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Dev_Story

----------


## moutaine

> A mon sens, tu te trompes 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Dev_Story


je n'avais pas pensé à celui-là. my bad.

----------


## Cannes

> Mais non, je suis gentil (c'est indiqué sur la page précédente pour ceux qui ne suivent pas).
> Le méchant, c'est Ruvon.


Il a rien fait le pauvre Ruvon ;(

----------


## la Vieille

Et en quoi ça gêne ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Il a rien fait le pauvre Ruvon ;(


Tu me connais mal  ::trollface:: 

Submerged à 3,59€ sur le Humble Store, c'était déjà passé ?

----------


## fletch2099

> Il a rien fait le pauvre Ruvon ;(


Il est pas pauvre, il est pété de thunes!

----------


## Cannes

> Il est pas pauvre, il est pété de thunes!


Le riche Ruvon c'est moche comme phrase  ::(:

----------


## Ruvon

Ça va, je vous dérange pas ?  :Tap: 

Baalim, c'est ce genre de VR que tu cherchais ? https://www.indiegala.com/vr

----------


## Baalim

Ah faut que je regarde ça. Le bundle IX était tout pourri

----------


## Ruvon

Réponse d'ITAD après les scams sur Itch.io dont on parlait hier :




> the problem is that ITAD sends notification quicker than itch.io may realize there's a scam game being sold. They are updating their processes to improve this situation, it was already noticed by media as well; here's a PCGamer article about it and what's being done already: http://www.pcgamer.com/scammers-are-...mes-on-itchio/ or here's Kotaku: http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2017/07/12/f...mes-on-itch-io
> 
> If another round like this happens I think I will be forced to remove Itch.io until I get a feed of approved sellers or something like that.


Pas lu les articles encore.

----------


## Wazzebu

Un bon plan Total War Warhammer 2 (€42.89) sur https://www.gamebillet.com/: >>>LA<<<. Par contre je ne connais pas le site, c'est recommandable ?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Mais non, je suis gentil (c'est indiqué sur la page précédente pour ceux qui ne suivent pas).
> Le méchant, c'est Ruvon. Bon, c'était Sylvine avant mais vu qu'il est game over, faut bien trouver un autre boogeyman (et Gordor n'est vraiment pas assez présentable).
> 
> *Game dev tycoon* (copie cheap de l'excellent jeu ios et android) est à 4 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...me_Dev_Tycoon/
> *
> Fairy fencer F advent dark forces* (le remake) à 7.5$
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XMQRC6Q


Game Dev Tycoon est excellent je trouve  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah faut que je regarde ça. Le bundle IX était tout pourri


Bordel on nous a changé le vrai Baalim, celui-là a vu la lumière, c'est un clone !

----------


## FB74

> Bordel on nous a changé le vrai Baalim, celui-là a vu la lumière, c'est un clone !


Baalim 2.0: rédemption ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Réponse d'ITAD après les scams sur Itch.io dont on parlait hier :


Merci pour l'info. Je m'en vais aller jeter un oeil aux articles. Mais c'est vrai que ca devient pénible...

----------


## Baalim

> Bordel on nous a changé le vrai Baalim, celui-là a vu la lumière, c'est un clone !


C'est l'effet oculus. J'ai plus de thune, je suis obligé de faire du tri  ::ninja:: 

Si vous ne l'avez pas déjà (vu qu'il était gratos il y a peu), *Fahrenheit remastered* est au prix doux de 1.44 € 
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-FIPR/f...ecy-remastered

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Réponse d'ITAD après les scams sur Itch.io dont on parlait hier :
> 
> 
> 
> Pas lu les articles encore.



le vrai problème, en dehors de quelques scams bien minables, c'est surtout que itch.io accepte de plus en plus tout et n'importe quoi.
On y trouve des merdes que même desura aurait eu honte de présenter. Il suffit d'aller jeter un coup d’œil chez marvellous GA pour constater l'ampleur de la catastrophe.

C'est pas bon pour l'image et ça noie littéralement les bonnes productions dans la masse des infamies.
Tiens, voila justement la preuve par 9. Attention lien _NSFW et complètement pourri_.
https://jitd.itch.io/touch-me-tifa


Des starter packs à gagner pour Gigantic, énième MOBA.
http://concours.jeuxonline.info/concours/462


*MGS V definitive edition*, a Konami game made by Konami and only by Konami, est à 11.39 € chez Gamebillet qui, oui, est un site très fiable.

Le fantastique mais très moche *Disgaea 2* à 11.39 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6686/Disgaea-2-PC/

*Dynasty 8 Xtrem Mofo edition* à 15 €
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ion-eu/5012387


Amateurs de jeux mignons, ce My time at Portia semble assez prometteur :
https://patheagames.itch.io/my-time-at-portia

Une version alpha est d'ores et déjà disponible.

----------


## SetaSensei

*Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratos sur gog.com et sur Steam

----------


## Baalim

> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition* gratos sur gog.com et sur Steam


Il arrive après la guerre, le modo  :;):

----------


## Highlander

*Arrêtez tout ! Je viens de trouver du Prey à 10€ dans un Auchan paumé !* :B): 
J'en aurais un ou deux à filer suivant si un pote en veut un ou pas.
*Ne voulant pas prendre la Décision, je laisse à Baalim le soin de décider comment sera fait le Choix (suivre la Liste ? Autre ?).* ::trollface::

----------


## SetaSensei

Ah pardon, je cherchais dans cette page si ça avait été dit. Au temps pour moi alors.  ::):

----------


## velociraptor

une liste ?

----------


## Gordor

Laisse tomber maintenant prey c'est trop hasbeen et puis on le trouve à 9,98€ partout maintenant !

----------


## archer hawke

Moi je le veux bien ce jeu hasbeen  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Houla, je ne prendrai pas le risque de me prononcer là dessus :fear:

----------


## Oldnoobie

1-Faut déterrer la liste pour traiter avec les suivants, en leur demandant préalablement de jurer la main sur le coeur qu'ils ne font pas partie de ceux ayant chopé leur jeu en balançant des MP aux gens qui comme BenRicard se sont essuyés avec la "liste" pour le plaisir de foutre la merde.
2- C'est compliqué, hein ? Bon allez du coup au premier qui se montre motivé. Tiens bah prem's. Ah non pardon, à ce petit jeu, je parie que t'as déjà dû recevoir quelques MPs en mode ninja.

Du coup pour ne faire ni l'un, ni l'autre, en cherchant à bien faire... Bah t'emmerdes pas, Highlander, revend ton ou tes Prey à qui tu veux. Après tout, c'est toi qui t'es tapé le boulot, le premier qui la ramène n'avait qu'à enchaîner les Auchan.

----------


## Highlander

> Houla, je ne prendrai pas le risque de me prononcer là dessus :fear:


Cher Monsieur Baalim, vous êtes le Responsable de ce topic, prenez vos responsabilités.  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Cher Monsieur Baalim, vous êtes le Responsable de ce topic, prenez vos responsabilités.


Ok, je prends mes responsabilités en.... validant la solution Oldnoobie  ::ninja:: 
Revends donc à qui tu veux vu que, de toutes manières, personne n'a tenu compte de ladite liste  :;): 

Et, tout comme lui, je soupçonne que tu ais déjà reçu quelques MP à ce sujet.

----------


## Highlander

Étonnamment, je n'ai reçu aucun MP pour le moment. Probablement l'effet week-end prolongé.  ::P: 
Du coup, archer hawke et Oldnoobie, vous êtes intéressés ?
J'attends juste de savoir si un ami en veut, sinon je les file à des membres du topic.

----------


## archer hawke

Ouep  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Si Oldnoobie en veut pas, je suis partant aussi.  :;):

----------


## FB74

:ouaiouai: 

On n'est pas _prey_ d'en sortir de cette histoire...

----------


## Baalim

> On n'est pas _prey_ d'en sortir de cette histoire...


En attendant de trier les preytendants, slash it gratos.
Ça ne vous coutera preysque rien d'y preyter attention.

https://www.indiegala.com/store?Slash_It#giveaway

----------


## Gloppy

On va sans doute preytendre que je suis preytentieux mais j'ai terminé *Prey* hier... et j'ai trouvé ça prey bien, je suis pas prey de l'oublier. Ça donnerait preysque envie de preycommander le prochain projet de Raphaël Colantonio... dommage qu'il ne soit pas prey de réaliser un autre jeu...
(La sortie est tout prey, je sors...)

http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...8_4408996.html

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11014003

----------


## jopopoe

> Revends donc à qui tu veux vu que, de toutes manières, personne n'a tenu compte de ladite liste


Mais euh si, moi j'ai respecté la liste ! :X1:

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais s'il fallait une preuve que c'était parce que c'était moi ...

Mais comme dirait baalim : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10986264

----------


## Nanaki

Et sinon est ce qu'on peut taper du pied comme un gamin pour avoir une clé avant tout le monde (qu'on soit sur la liste ou pas), créer une shitstorm sur plusieurs pages pour au final gifter la clé et prendre la place d'un canard qui avait vraiment envie d'avoir le jeu?  ::trollface:: 
(humour je précise)

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci pour l'info. Je m'en vais aller jeter un oeil aux articles. Mais c'est vrai que ca devient pénible...


Le monsieur derrière ITAD (Tomas) est quelqu'un de très sympathique qui répond quand on lui envoie des mails, c'est pratique. J'envisageais de lui demander de rajouter un filtre "Baalim-proof" pour éviter de voir des offres sur des jeux de merde.




> le vrai problème, en dehors de quelques scams bien minables, c'est surtout que itch.io accepte de plus en plus tout et n'importe quoi.
> On y trouve des merdes que même desura aurait eu honte de présenter. Il suffit d'aller jeter un coup d’œil chez marvellous GA pour constater l'ampleur de la catastrophe.


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de "modération"  ::trollface::  sur Itch.io ; la qualité des jeux présentés est évidemment aléatoire, du coup. Mais quand tu cherches un peu, tu es effectivement noyé dans la bouse alors qu'il y a deux trois pépites qui surnagent. C'est un peu le concept d'Itch, de laisser n'importe qui faire proposer n'importe quoi et c'est souvent des trucs refusés sur Greenlight. C'est dire.

Ça ne me dérange pas en soi, ceux qui prennent le temps d'y chercher des jeux sont rares. La majorité s'alimente en bundles pour remplir sa biblio de jeux pourris  ::ninja:: 

Ce qui me gène plus (et ce que je disais à ITAD) c'est que les notifications mail d'ITAD mettent en avant des scams que presque personne n'aurait repéré sans ça. Du coup son idée de virer Itch.io des stores ITAD aurait du sens tant que Itch ne fait rien, pas contre les jeux de merde (y a bien des gens qui jouent à Dota  ::trollface::  ) mais contre les jeux qui se présentent comme "officiels" sans l'être.




> *Arrêtez tout ! Je viens de trouver du Prey à 10€ dans un Auchan paumé !*
> J'en aurais un ou deux à filer suivant si un pote en veut un ou pas.
> *Ne voulant pas prendre la Décision, je laisse à Baalim le soin de décider comment sera fait le Choix (suivre la Liste ? Autre ?).*


@Highlander : J'ai une idée pour toi qui ferait honneur à ton pseudo : tu fais un concours de scoring ou un quizz sur un jeu gratuit, celui / ceux qui ramène(nt) le(s) meilleur(s) score(s) gagnent le droit de t'acheter Prey  ::trollface:: 




> (humour je précise)


T'as encore mangé le clown d'Harvester toi  :tired:

----------


## Nanaki

> T'as encore mangé le clown d'Harvester toi


Justement, j'assure l'intérim pendant qu'il est en vacances!  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais s'il fallait une preuve que c'était parce que c'était moi ...
> 
> Mais comme dirait baalim : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10986264


Ou alors, c'est juste parce que tu te comportes régulièrement comme un trouduc et que tu as l'air très fier de toi. Va savoir.

----------


## Ruvon

> Justement, j'assure l'intérim pendant qu'il est en vacances!


Mais  :Emo:  On en était ENFIN débarrassé pendant quelques jours  :Emo:  C'était trop demander que de pouvoir en profiter sans qu'il envoie ses multiclones ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DARKDDR

Il etait ou le Auchan paumé?

----------


## Ruvon

Lords of Xulima à 8,99€ en passant par le Humble Widget (historical low).

Sheltered à 3,24€ soit son historical low hors bundle sur Bundle Stars.

Airi's World Baalim is in my room Edition à -10% sur Steam.

Attention, un troll gratuit se cache dans ces bons plans.

----------


## archer hawke

> @Highlander : J'ai une idée pour toi qui ferait honneur à ton pseudo : tu fais un concours de scoring ou un quizz sur un jeu gratuit, celui / ceux qui ramène(nt) le(s) meilleur(s) score(s) gagnent le droit de t'acheter Prey


Évite de lui suggérer une idée à la con... Surtout quand il me propose le jeu :D

----------


## Shapa

Inspecteur Shapa a mené l'enquête, le jeu Prey n'est pas activé dans la librairie d'acdctabs. 

Sortez les fourches.  ::ninja:: 

Il a du le filer sur le topoc généreux mais je veux juste foutre la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Étonnamment, je n'ai reçu aucun MP pour le moment. Probablement l'effet week-end prolongé. 
> Du coup, archer hawke et Oldnoobie, vous êtes intéressés ?
> J'attends juste de savoir si un ami en veut, sinon je les file à des membres du topic.


File la première à Archer et si ton pote n'en veut pas (le fou), je serai pas contre une clé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Inspecteur Shapa a mené l'enquête, le jeu Prey n'est pas activé dans la librairie d'acdctabs. 
> 
> Sortez les fourches. 
> 
> Il a du le filer sur le topoc généreux mais je veux juste foutre la merde


Ben oui il en a fait un concours, mais il parait que c'était pas du tout pour lancer une shitstorm nonnonnon juré craché

----------


## Nanaki

> Mais  On en était ENFIN débarrassé pendant quelques jours  C'était trop demander que de pouvoir en profiter sans qu'il envoie ses multiclones ?


Il m'a soudoyé et il m'a dit de te mettre en ignore list  :haha:

----------


## Shapa

Bon après on le taunt mais le mec qui gratte pour offrir c'est quand même pas si méchant, non? Vous avez deux heures.

----------


## FB74

*Phantom Brave PC* à 7.99 euros sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...-brave-pc-game

----------


## Highlander

> Il etait ou le Auchan paumé?


Bouliac. Si j'ai le temps, je repasserais dans la semaine voir si y a eu du réassort (vu le rayon "jeux PC" minuscule possible qu'ils n'aient pas mis tous les exemplaires ; j'ai eu la flemme de trouver un vendeur déjà que j'ai dû vérifier à l'accueil que ça passait à 10€ vu que c'était affiché en rayon à 50€  ::P: ).




> @Highlander : J'ai une idée pour toi qui ferait honneur à ton pseudo :  tu fais un concours de scoring ou un quizz sur un jeu gratuit, celui /  ceux qui ramène(nt) le(s) meilleur(s) score(s) gagnent le droit de  t'acheter Prey


A vrai dire, je n'ai pas envie de passer du temps à organiser un truc pour ça.  ::unsure:: 
Bon, si jamais je trouve d'autres exemplaires on essayera de faire ça.




> File la première à Archer et si ton pote n'en veut pas (le fou), je serai pas contre une clé.


OK, on fait ça.

----------


## Baalim

*Wonderboy dragon's curse* à 13.31 € sur less 4 games.
Je ne connais pas le site.

https://www.less4games.com/wonder-bo...on-s-trap.html

J'aime pas trop ce que je vois.
En tapant le numéro de registre aux pays bas, je trouve ce document...
https://www.cdkeysnow.com/media/wysi...Conditions.pdf


*
Prevent the fall*, un dungeon crawler en EA apparemment prometteur, est à 7.35 € chez Humble.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/prevent-the-fall
http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...vent_The_Fall/

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bonjour, 

The surge à 29€ à la fnaque.

----------


## Harvester

> Mais  On en était ENFIN débarrassé pendant quelques jours  C'était trop demander que de pouvoir en profiter sans qu'il envoie ses multiclones ?


Coucou  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

*GTA V* à 23.84 $ 
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Theft-Auto-V/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

*Guards* à 89c sur le humble store (80c si vous avez la réduc du monthly)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guards

----------


## archer hawke

Clé Prey activée ! Merci Highlander  ::):

----------


## MrXante

> *MGS V definitive edition*, a Konami game made by Konami and only by Konami, est à 11.39 € chez Gamebillet qui, oui, est un site très fiable.


C'est déjà fini? Il est à 30€ quand je regarde... Sinon quant à la fiabilité de gamebillet, la remarque était ironique ou c'est bien legit?

----------


## Eradan

> Bouliac. Si j'ai le temps, je repasserais dans la semaine voir si y a eu du réassort (vu le rayon "jeux PC" minuscule possible qu'ils n'aient pas mis tous les exemplaires ; j'ai eu la flemme de trouver un vendeur déjà que j'ai dû vérifier à l'accueil que ça passait à 10€ vu que c'était affiché en rayon à 50€ ).


Ah oui, quand même. Sinon, pour alimenter la shitstorm, je te propose de me donner un exemplaire en main propre en buvant un verre, j'ai trouvé un petit bar sympa rue du Loup  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est déjà fini? Il est à 30€ quand je regarde... Sinon quant à la fiabilité de gamebillet, la remarque était ironique ou c'est bien legit?


Pas du tout ironique. C'est une boutique on ne peut plus légit' et j'y ai acheté à pas mal de reprises. 
Le seul truc chiant, c'est qu'ils n'acceptent pas paypal.

Un nouveau cubic bundle avec 2 Visual novels un peu louches (non, ce n'est pas un pléonasme) et un streets of rage fauché dont je viens de découvrir qu'il était déjà dans ma librairie.  ::O: 
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-s...ekend-bundle-2

----------


## MrXante

> Pas du tout ironique. C'est une boutique on ne peut plus légit' et j'y ai acheté à pas mal de reprises. 
> Le seul truc chiant, c'est qu'ils n'acceptent pas paypal.


Ok, merci  :;):  Par contre, pas de paypal fait quand même red flag... Leurs deals sont ultra short ou c'était un bug?

----------


## Baalim

> Ok, merci  Par contre, pas de paypal fait quand même red flag... Leurs deals sont ultra short ou c'était un bug?


Les deals peuvent être très courts (24 heures ou moins)  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

> Ou alors, c'est juste parce que tu te comportes régulièrement comme un trouduc et que tu as l'air très fier de toi. Va savoir.


Ouais donc tu confirmes juste que tu as réagi comme tu l'as fait car c'était moi pour me reprocher ensuite de pourrir "ton" topic. Mais c'est moi le trouduc. Ok.
Ma boîte à mp est ouverte tout comme ma messagerie steam, si tu as des trucs concrets à me reprocher. C'est marrant de toujours parler de "encore", "une fois de plus", "les autres fois", "régulièrement", sans avoir d'exemple.

----------


## Baalim

On ne va pas rééditer la même discussion -fastidieuse- à chaque fois. T'es un innocent, t'es droit dans tes bottes et il y a des méchants canards à tes trousses. Ça va, on a compris.

*Plantera* à 89 centimes
http://store.steampowered.com/app/421040/Plantera/

*The culling of the cows* -pourri- gratos
https://gleam.io/zjzLc/the-culling-o...sh-it-ultimate

*The division à 5.11 €* en livraison pour le 18 août (avec 2 € de réduction à valoir sur l'abonnement prime, soit 3.11 € à la mise au panier)  ::O: 
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D79SPQ/
Vu sur https://www.hamster-joueur.com/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *The division à 5.11 €* en livraison pour le 18 août (avec 2 € de réduction à valoir sur l'abonnement prime, soit 3.11 € à la mise au panier) 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D79SPQ/
> Vu sur https://www.hamster-joueur.com/


 ::o: 

Euh c'est vraiment cadeau à ce prix, rien que pour l'aventure solo ça vaut vraiment le coup

----------


## Kohtsaro

> *The division à 5.11 €* en livraison pour le 18 août (avec 2 € de réduction à valoir sur l'abonnement prime, soit 3.11 € à la mise au panier) 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D79SPQ/
> Vu sur https://www.hamster-joueur.com/


Et même 2.11€ si on prend la livraison "lente" (-1€)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je crois que je vais le prendre, j'avais joué à la beta et trouvé ça pas mal, la partie multi ne m'intéresse pas trop mais si le solo est sympa, à ce prix ça vaut le coup

----------


## fenrhir

> Ma boîte à mp est ouverte tout comme ma messagerie steam, si tu as des trucs concrets à me reprocher. C'est marrant de toujours parler de "encore", "une fois de plus", "les autres fois", "régulièrement", sans avoir d'exemple.


Des exemples, y'a a plein le forum, et même quand on passe 5 minutes à faire un récap public de "comment acdctabs joue la râclure (ce qui pourrait ne pas être un problème en soi, t'es pas le seul) et vient ensuite jouer les vierges effarouchées qui assument pas (ce qui commence à énerver, combiné au 1er point)", tu réussis encore à te draper dans la dignité qui n'existe que dans ta tête. 
Du coup, passer en MP pour perdre encore plus de temps ne semble pas du tout intéressant ni utile. La preuve, alors que plus personne ne s'en tapait, tu viens refoutre le sujet à table, tel le gros prétentieux incapable de remise en cause et avide de revanche publique que tu cherches tant à prouver que tu es.

D'ailleurs, c'est bien gentil de venir remuer la vase pour ensuite dire _Ma boîte à mp est ouverte tout comme ma messagerie steam_ alors que tu aurais pu envoyer ta citation à Baalim, non ? 
Ben non, justement. Comme ça, si on te réponds pas en MP, tu vas encore pouvoir te victimiser, car nous, qui osons ne pas être d'accord avec toi, sommes de méchants persécuteur publics. Bouh.

Tu as des couilles, une droiture irréprochable, de l'intelligence et tu es sûr de ton bon droit ? Montre-le, et ferme ta gueule, vu qu'on n'est que des psychopathes lâches, harceleurs et idiots qui n'attendons qu'une chose : que tu écrives pour défendre ton immaculée personne pour te harceler.
Ça sera notre pire punition.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je crois que je vais le prendre, j'avais joué à la beta et trouvé ça pas mal, la partie multi ne m'intéresse pas trop mais si le solo est sympa, à ce prix ça vaut le coup


Je crois comprendre que le solo est anecdotique dans *The Division*, non ? C'est un jeu conçu à 90% autour du multijoueur.

----------


## machiavel24

> *The division à 5.11 €* en livraison pour le 18 août (avec 2 € de réduction à valoir sur l'abonnement prime, soit 3.11 € à la mise au panier) 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D79SPQ/
> Vu sur https://www.hamster-joueur.com/


Pense à son backlog très très fort pour ne pas craquer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je crois comprendre que le solo est anecdotique dans *The Division*, non ? C'est un jeu conçu à 90% autour du multijoueur.


J'ai joué quasi exclusivement en solo, une trentaine d'heures bien agréables  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pense à son backlog très très fort pour ne pas craquer .


J'y ai pensé aussi, 10 secondes, et puis j'ai cliqué sur commander  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Pense à son backlog très très fort pour ne pas craquer .


Pense à Isaac surtout!  :;):

----------


## machiavel24

> Pense à Isaac surtout!


Ce jeu, cette drogue  ::wub:: .

----------


## archer hawke

> J'y ai pensé aussi, 10 secondes, et puis j'ai cliqué sur commander


Pareil.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je crois comprendre que le solo est anecdotique dans *The Division*, non ? C'est un jeu conçu à 90% autour du multijoueur.


Je n'y qu'en solo et ça m'éclate bien ! Pas tous les jours certes, mais quand j'y reviens je me fais une grosse session, et j'adore me laisser avaler par son ambiance et son rythme.
Alors à ce prix là, ma foi...
En plus le jeu a grave de la gueule, ça me surprend chaque fois que j'y retourne !

Attention hein, le jeu n'a rien d'exceptionnel, mais il fait bien le taf et sa propension à poser son univers est impressionnante.

----------


## Kaede

> Réponse d'ITAD après les scams sur Itch.io dont on parlait hier :
> Pas lu les articles encore.


Intéressant que tu parles de ça. J'avais justement eu une notif pour Roundabout, et ... c'était pas le Roundabout avec la limousine. Il y a eu mélange entre les jeux, j'ai pensé à une erreur, mais si je comprends bien, ce n'en était peut-être pas une.

----------


## Baalim

> Intéressant que tu parles de ça. J'avais justement eu une notif pour Roundabout, et ... c'était pas le Roundabout avec la limousine. Il y a eu mélange entre les jeux, j'ai pensé à une erreur, mais si je comprends bien, ce n'en était peut-être pas une.


Pas forcément Les scams en question sont l'oeuvre, collective, d'une bande de tocards qui mettent à dispo de vieilles versions alpha ou beta de jeux qui se vendent plutôt pas mal en se faisant passer pour leurs créateurs.
J'ai acheté force of nature comme ça et, fort étrangement, la politique de remboursement itch.io est suffisamment contraignante pour qu'on baisse les bras  :tired: 


Je viens de faire une vérif sur les éditions "just for gamers". Moins intéressant que the division, il y a également *Doom* à sortir en août à 10 € (soit vraisemblablement 9 € en livraison 3 jours)

https://www.amazon.fr/Just-For-Games...dp/B073D56L3C/

----------


## Stelarc

Ha ouais okay c'est pour les Primeux pfff de la merde ça. ::ninja:: 

De toutes façons The division c'est mauvais aussi bien en solo qu'en multi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai joué quasi exclusivement en solo, une trentaine d'heures bien agréables


J'ai eu la chance d'y avoir qq potes, c'est quand même vachement mieux à 2-3, pour déborder l'ennemi, gérer les couverts, etc. Y a des packs d'ennemis un peu chauds sur la fin. Sinon jeu à grosse ambiance, si on s'intéresse un peu aux lieux, aux messages, etc... la trame est immersive, surtout avec les logs oranges et leurs scènes reproduites.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Comment ça se fait qu'amazon sorte en preco ces jeux à bas prix ? ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Comment ça se fait qu'amazon sorte en preco ces jeux à bas prix ?


Just for gamers est une marque dédiée aux rééditions à bas prix. Ça fait des années qu'on retrouve ces type de versions en grande surface et en fnac  :;):

----------


## FB74

*SkullGirls Pack* sur Bundle Stars à 1 euro:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-pack

SkullGirls + Big Band DLC + Squigly DLC + Color Palette Bundle DLC



Si vous avez une plateforme Android, *Defense Zone 3 Ultra HD* gratos:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nsezone3.ultra

----------


## Baalim

> *SkullGirls Pack* sur Bundle Stars à 1 euro:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-pack
> 
> SkullGirls + Big Band DLC + Squigly DLC + Color Palette Bundle DLC
> [/url]


A ce tarif, faut vraiment pas se priver, d'autant que c'est un très chouette jeu.
J'espère d'ailleurs qu'ils arriveront à sortir leur prochain titre après une campagne indiegogo un peu foirée.

----------


## machiavel24

> Et même 2.11€ si on prend la livraison "lente" (-1€)


Je confirme pour le 2,11€ (le jeu) vu que j'ai précommandé. J'ai résisté .............. un peu  ::ninja:: .

Au pire, il y aura un exemplaire à gagner sur un autre topic  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## velociraptor

Il est temps de partir en vacances.

----------


## La Chouette

> *SkullGirls Pack* sur Bundle Stars à 1 euro:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-pack
> 
> SkullGirls + Big Band DLC + Squigly DLC + Color Palette Bundle DLC


C'est en plusieurs clés ? Et si ce n'est pas le cas, est-ce qu'on peut l'enregistrer même en ayant le jeu de base ? Parce que les DLCs, à ce prix-là, ça me tente bien, mais je veux être sûr que ça marche.

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas.

----------


## sousoupou

Plusieurs clés, c'est précisé dans la description  :X1:

----------


## KiwiX

> Si vous avez une plateforme Android, *Defense Zone 3 Ultra HD* gratos:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nsezone3.ultra


Merci pour l'info !

----------


## velociraptor

> Des exemples, y'a a plein le forum, et même quand on passe 5 minutes à faire un récap public de "comment acdctabs joue la râclure (ce qui pourrait ne pas être un problème en soi, t'es pas le seul) et vient ensuite jouer les vierges effarouchées qui assument pas (ce qui commence à énerver, combiné au 1er point)", tu réussis encore à te draper dans la dignité qui n'existe que dans ta tête. 
> Du coup, passer en MP pour perdre encore plus de temps ne semble pas du tout intéressant ni utile. La preuve, alors que plus personne ne s'en tapait, tu viens refoutre le sujet à table, tel le gros prétentieux incapable de remise en cause et avide de revanche publique que tu cherches tant à prouver que tu es.
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est bien gentil de venir remuer la vase pour ensuite dire _Ma boîte à mp est ouverte tout comme ma messagerie steam_ alors que tu aurais pu envoyer ta citation à Baalim, non ? 
> Ben non, justement. Comme ça, si on te réponds pas en MP, tu vas encore pouvoir te victimiser, car nous, qui osons ne pas être d'accord avec toi, sommes de méchants persécuteur publics. Bouh.
> 
> Tu as des couilles, une droiture irréprochable, de l'intelligence et tu es sûr de ton bon droit ? Montre-le, et ferme ta gueule, vu qu'on n'est que des psychopathes lâches, harceleurs et idiots qui n'attendons qu'une chose : que tu écrives pour défendre ton immaculée personne pour te harceler.
> Ça sera notre pire punition.


Ce message est une honte et un flux d'insultes.

----------


## Harvester

> Ce message est une honte et un flux d'insultes.


Mmmm non. Je l'ai relu plusieurs fois, j'suis d'accord avec tout ce qu'il a marqué (et je ne dois pas être le seul).

----------


## velociraptor

Oui tout à fait d'accord: un flux d'insultes, une honte. Pas de bons plans.

----------


## trynyty

Salut, pas vraiment un bon plans mais j'ai 6 jeux à donner. C'est le monthly de mars dernier que j'ai pas utiliser a part total war warhammer. 
Donc je vous propose, Flat Heroes, Morphblade, One Piece Pirate Warriors 3, Poly Bridge, RIVE, Space Run Galaxy.

----------


## velociraptor

Je te prends "One Piece Pirate Warriors 3" contre 4 coups de fouet

----------


## Flad

> Salut, pas vraiment un bon plans mais j'ai 6 jeux à donner. C'est le monthly de mars dernier que j'ai pas utiliser a part total war warhammer. 
> Donc je vous propose, Flat Heroes, Morphblade, One Piece Pirate Warriors 3, Poly Bridge, RIVE, Space Run Galaxy.


Sinon pour les dons tu peux tenter là : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...-plans/page158

----------


## Baalim

*Gunpoint* à 2 € chez humble.
Ça faisait un moment que je l'avais plus vu bradé.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/gunpoint

Le tout dernier *Walking dead* de Telltales à 8.70 €
Clé telltale.
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-New-Frontier/

*
Earthlock* 6.79 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...ival_of_Magic/

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Salut, pas vraiment un bon plans mais j'ai 6 jeux à donner. C'est le monthly de mars dernier que j'ai pas utiliser a part total war warhammer. 
> Donc je vous propose, Flat Heroes, Morphblade, One Piece Pirate Warriors 3, Poly Bridge, RIVE, Space Run Galaxy.


Ah ben je veux bien te délester de *Poly Bridge*, si ça te convient !  :;):

----------


## trynyty

merci  :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> merci


Merci beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Plusieurs clés, c'est précisé dans la description


Merci pour l'info, j'avais effectivement lu en diagonale.

----------


## velociraptor

ahaha  !

----------


## fletch2099

> Ce message est une honte et un flux d'insultes.


Espèce de grosse patate voilà, je participe!
On insulte qui au fait? Ruvon comme d'hab?

----------


## Baalim

Comme d'hab.

Pour ceux qui l'ont raté dans le humble, *gal civ III* est à 4.5€

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GC3/ga...ivilizations-i

----------


## pipoop

> Espèce de grosse patate voilà, je participe!
> On insulte qui au fait? Ruvon comme d'hab?


Ruvon c'est sur le topic d'a cote
Ici c'est Baalim

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas forcément Les scams en question sont l'oeuvre, collective, d'une bande de tocards qui mettent à dispo de vieilles versions alpha ou beta de jeux qui se vendent plutôt pas mal en se faisant passer pour leurs créateurs.
> J'ai acheté force of nature comme ça et, fort étrangement, la politique de remboursement itch.io est suffisamment contraignante pour qu'on baisse les bras


Le refund policy a justement été édité le 12/07 suite à cette affaire. Mais j'ai du mal à voir exactement ce que ça change et ce que ça peut améliorer dans ce genre de cas, faudrait un mec qui s'y connait  ::ninja:: 




> Espèce de grosse patate voilà, je participe!
> On insulte qui au fait? Ruvon comme d'hab?


 :tired: 




> Ruvon c'est sur le topic d'a cote
> Ici c'est Baalim


Oui, voilà, ne perdons pas le sens des réalités  :tired:

----------


## la Vieille

> On insulte qui au fait? Ruvon comme d'hab?


Et pourquoi Ruvon particulièrement ? Je trouve pas ça très juste… 

Il faudrait tirer au sort chaque lundi pour savoir qui insulter, comme ça tout le monde aurait sa chance, ce serait plus juste. Et pourquoi pas étendre ce principe aux L.I.S.T.E.S ? Pourquoi récompenser le premier, le plus rapide, celui qui a une extension dans son navigateur qui le notifie dès que le topic est actualisé ? Pourquoi désavantager celui qui n'a pas le temps à ce moment là, qui croule sous le boulot et qui aurait bien besoin d'une petite distraction le soir en rentrant chez lui ? 

Canards, je vous le dis ! Ce topic mérite plus de justice, plus d'équité ! 

Canards, je vous le dis, laissons le sort gouverner ! 

(je viens de tirer, le sort a désigné Ruvon pour se faire insulter cette semaine).

----------


## TibZ

_"Il faut que chacun garde le rang que le sort lui assigne ; il n'en est point d'assez bas pour humilier un bon esprit."_

Isocrate, discours de morale - IVe s. av. J.-C.

----------


## Nonow

*Miscreated* à 9,99 euroboules sur steam. Et 8.78 HT sur G2a  :B): 

Je vous l'accorde c'est pas le bon plan du siècle mais c'est plutôt le juste prix pour ce jeu encore en Alpha. Cependant après une longue pause il y a quelques nouveautés assez sympa côté exploration, armes et bugfix. Comme on aimerait reprendre du service entre canards je me suis permis de faire un peu de pub ici. Pour ceux que ça intéresse il y'a un topic dédié. 

On vous fait des gros bisous

----------


## Baalim

> Le refund policy a justement été édité le 12/07 suite à cette affaire. Mais j'ai du mal à voir exactement ce que ça change et ce que ça peut améliorer dans ce genre de cas, faudrait un mec qui s'y connait



Comme ça, ça fait très pipotron 3000 (tm). Je ne vois beaucoup de différence au sujet des remboursements.
Cela dit, difficile de voir s'il y a vraiment eu une modif en l'absence de la version antérieure du document.

----------


## pesos

> *Gunpoint* à 2 € chez humble.
> Ça faisait un moment que je l'avais plus vu bradé.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/gunpoint


Et pourtant il était encore un peu moins cher pendant les soldes Steam  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Faut bien reconnaître que je ne suis pas très attentif à ce jeu que je dois avoir depuis des années que je n'ai a priori encore jamais lancé.

Dex à 2.70 € chez Gog
https://www.gog.com/game/dex

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de faire un petit peu dans le hors sujet , il y a quelques prix intéressants chez la Fnac en matière de coffrets BR et DVD.

 Mad Max anthologie BR est ainsi 10 € tandis que les intégrales huit saisons entourage et weeds coûtent 20 € en DVD.


*Beeeeuuargh* Indie gala motivational bundle *Beeeeuuargh* 

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Ah tiens, un autre bundle tout moisi  ::lol:: 
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-9

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Mad Max anthologie BR est ainsi 10 € tandis que les intégrales huit saisons entourage et weeds coûtent 20 € en DVD.


Celui-là fait trop envie  :Bave: 

Et.... Rohh elle vaut quoi cette parodie, toi qui est l'expert Baalim?  ::XD::  Super Fast 8!

----------


## Baalim

> Celui-là fait trop envie 
> 
> Et.... Rohh elle vaut quoi cette parodie, toi qui est l'expert Baalim?  Super Fast 8!


Houla, ça fait super longtemps que je n'ai plus vu volontairement de nanar.
Toute la vague lancée par scary movie a été tellement minable que j'ai décroché définitivement de ce style de parodies.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Houla, ça fait super longtemps que je n'ai plus vu volontairement de nanar.
> Toute la vague lancée par scary movie a été tellement minable que j'ai décroché définitivement de ce style de parodies.


Il était bien Scary Movie 3 pourtant (pas les précédents par contre).

----------


## Valenco

> Celui-là fait trop envie 
> 
> [/URL]


Celui là, il doit être trouvable encore moins cher si tu as un Noz près de chez toi. D’une manière générale, Noz c’est le Valhalla des guerriers à la recherche du narnard ultime et improbable. Après,  faut aimer se faire chier pour pas cher.

----------


## Ruvon

> Dex à 2.70 € chez Gog
> https://www.gog.com/game/dex


Bon prix ça.

Summer Sales sur GreenManGaming : https://www.greenmangaming.com/

Pas grand chose d'extraordinaire même avec le voucher, on arrive environ aux historical low des jeux concernés sur les autres stores. M'enfin si vous avez raté des trucs récemment, il y a de grandes chances qu'ils y soient. Pas oublier de se log et de mettre le truc dans le panier pour y coller le voucher pour avoir le prix final.

EDIT : Oups, le Voucher ne fonctionne que pour les Flash Deals, au temps pour moi. Là, y a Killing Floor 2 pour un peu plus de 10€ avec le voucher.




> Celui là, il doit être trouvable encore moins cher si tu as un Noz près de chez toi. D’une manière générale, Noz c’est le Valhalla des guerriers à la recherche du narnard ultime et improbable. Après,  faut aimer se faire chier pour pas cher.


En plus l'unique avis client est dans la même veine :




> Un pur nazet, les dialogues et l'histoire sont nullissime! Ennuyeux et sans grand divertissement. La jaquette est là pour faire belle. S'abstenir...


Un nazet, c'est un navet nazi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Un nazet, c'est un navet nazi ?


il y a les bons navets... et les navets naze... les nazets!

----------


## Baalim

The polynomial à une misère (0.93 €) sur steam.

Promo tinybuild chez Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ublisher-sale/

Avec le magistral diaries of a spaceport janitor, seul jeu depuis LSL dans lequel on peut lécher tout et n'importe quoi  ::wacko::  

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...ceport-janitor

----------


## FB74

> Avec le magistral diaries of a spaceport janitor, seul jeu depuis LSL dans lequel *on peut lécher tout et n'importe quoi*


Je suppose qu'il est en bonne place dans ton backlog ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je suppose qu'il est en bonne place dans ton backlog ?


Bof. La première fois que j'y ai joué, j'ai fait lécher un truc verdâtre bien dégueulasse à mon perso qui en mort dans la foulée. Trop méchant, le jeu. Du coup, j'ai oublié d'y rejouer.

Dungelot à 1.80 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...hattered-lands

----------


## Olima

> Il était bien Scary Movie 3 pourtant (pas les précédents par contre).


Le 4 a quelques bons moments aussi, mais le 3 est le meilleur oui.

----------


## Cannes

Scary Movie 3 est génial par contre j'étais pas du tout au courant qu'un 5 était sorti. Il est bien?

----------


## acdctabs

Le 1 était bien à son époque, le problème des films à gags/référence ça perd vite en qualité.

----------


## Olima

Je crois que j'ai raté le 5. Le 3 et le 4 sont réalisés par un des ZAZ (la série des Y'a t'il un flic...), ce qui explique le changement de ton vers l'absurde débilou.

----------


## Whiskey

Je sais ce n'est pas un jeu, mais c'est une bonne promo et dans la section y a pas de posts pour cela. Donc veuillez me pardonner si cela est mal placé, mais il est intéressant de le signaler.
*
Magix Video Pro X 8* est un éditeur vidéo très orienté pro (comme VEGAS ou première) à 119.99 € au lieu de 399.99 € (-70%)

Cela peut etre interessant si vous cherchez un bon outil pour la videos sans trop vous ruiner.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...Steam_Edition/

La raison de la promo est sans doute du a la nouvelle version x9. Mais la X 8 est largement a jour pour quelques temps.

PS: La promo dure jusqu'au 22 Juillet.

----------


## Supergounou

*Lost Marbles* à son plus bas, à savoir 99cts:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/291430/Lost_Marbles/

----------


## BeaM

> *Magix Video Pro X 8* est un éditeur vidéo très orienté pro (comme VEGAS ou première)


Pour ma part pas mal de problème de stabilité sur des rush HD assez lourd quand on fait joujou avec

----------


## banditbandit

Lords of Fallen GOTY à 5.99 € sur steam.

----------


## Hilikkus

Sur le topic des dons ils sont trop occupés à faire des bingo, alors je relance ici:

Si quelqu'un veut *Umbrella Corps*, il peut me contacter par MP !

----------


## Valenco

> il y a les bons navets... et les navets naze... les nazets!


http://www.cultura.com/nanarland-le-...359108415.html

Indispensable !  ::wub:: 





> Lords of Fallen GOTY à 5.99 € sur steam.


Je l'ai pris. Très sympa et moins punitif (décourageant ?...) que Dark Souls (le 1, le seul que j'ai testé), même si on se prend des bonnes torgnoles. Les combats sont plutôt rigolos et les graphismes honnêtes sans être renversants.

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, le dernier bundle *G2A* est dispo ?  ::O: 

https://www.g2a.com/game-deals?

A noter la présence de Butcher et de Seraph dans le lot (avec crookz, ara fell et tiny bang story).

Tiens, tiens, le paiement par paypal n'est plus disponible  ::siffle:: 


Le mignon et rétro *Ginger* est à 4.33 €
https://www.dreamgame.com/ginger-beyond-the-crystal

Le moins mignons mais encore plus rétro *Heart & slash* à 4.08 €
https://www.dreamgame.com/heart-slash

----------


## bbd

*For the King* à 8,54 € avec le code SUMMER2017 sur greenmangaming

----------


## Baalim

Libredia summer sales chez groupees. Preco 4$, 15 jeux.

https://groupees.com/libredia2017

Pour vous donner une idée :
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...enture_Bundle/

----------


## Hilikkus

> Sur le topic des dons ils sont trop occupés à faire des bingo, alors je relance ici:
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut *Umbrella Corps*, il peut me contacter par MP !


Il a trouvé preneur  ::):

----------


## archer hawke

> *For the King* à 8,54 € avec le code SUMMER2017 sur greenmangaming


Foncez ! Maintenant !

----------


## Baalim

> Foncez ! Maintenant !


Ah tiens, si je le lançais, pour voir  ::ninja:: 

*Inside + limbo* à 9.6 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...e-limbo/ign=cj

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ah tiens, si je le lançais, pour voir


Je me suis fait la même remarque... J'avais pas osé le lancer à sa sortie car il était trop dur si je me rappelle bien. C'est mieux maintenant ?

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Commande annulée par Amazon pour The Division à 2€11  ::(:

----------


## Nanaki

Annulée chez moi aussi, d'après le mail c'était une erreur de prix et blablabla. Dommage.  ::(:

----------


## machiavel24

Mon backlog dit merci Amazon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## FB74

Retout d'un* TellTale Bundle*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017

----------


## Ruvon

The Eyes of Ara à -50% sur Chrono.gg.

Ça m'intrigue, quelqu'un saurait dire si c'est bien ?




> Retout d'un* TellTale Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017


Pas mal le BTA pour qui ne les a pas déjà et ne s'appelle pas Supergounou  ::ninja:: 

Par contre le dernier palier, bof.

----------


## Cannes

> The Eyes of Ara à -50% sur Chrono.gg.
> 
> Ça m'intrigue, quelqu'un saurait dire si c'est bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pas mal le BTA pour qui ne les a pas déjà et ne s'appelle pas Supergounou 
> 
> Par contre le dernier palier, bof.


Ca aurait été mieux de rajouter au dernier palier le dernier Walking Dead au lieu juste d'un coupon dans le  second.

----------


## FB74

Moi j'attends un bundle de jeux de baston.  ::(: 

Mais je crois que je peux attendre longtemps...  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

Je trouve ça sympa, le fait d'ajouter les opinions Steam sur la page, comme ils le font depuis quelques temps, ça peut aider pour les bundles de jeux pas hyper connus.

----------


## PoOpsS

> Commande annulée par Amazon pour The Division à 2€11


Pour les intéressés il était autour des 4€ chez micromania.

----------


## Baalim

> The Eyes of Ara à -50% sur Chrono.gg.
> 
> Ça m'intrigue, quelqu'un saurait dire si c'est bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pas mal le BTA pour qui ne les a pas déjà et ne s'appelle pas Supergounou 
> 
> Par contre le dernier palier, bof.


Pas si mal, le dernier palier.
Batman n'est jamais tombé en dessous de 5.75 €/$, de même pour Minecraft et son adventure pass.

Par contre, les rajouts ne vont pas être trop fabuleux (monkey island, sam & max s3 et le truc chelou dont j'ai oublié le nom)

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas mal le BTA pour qui ne les a pas déjà et ne s'appelle pas Supergounou


Héhé, j'ai pensé exactement la même chose  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pour les nostalgiques, Crysis à 2.5 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...andard-edition

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi j'attends un bundle de jeux de baston. 
> 
> Mais je crois que je peux attendre longtemps...


Argggh un bundle Under night / Melty blood / Chaos code / Arcana Hearts III  ::wub:: 


D'ailleurs promo sur l'excellente série Guilty Gear.
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/blazblue_guiltygear/

*Guilty gear overture 2*, cousin bercé trop près du mur, n'a jamais été aussi peu cher me semble-t-il.

EDIT :tout pareil sur les blazblue
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/blazblue_guiltygear/


Huh ?!? je me suis fait kicker par G2A ?  ::wacko:: 

Ahem.... teuff teuff... j'ai un ami qui a voulu acheter un bundle chez ces forbans et qui s'est fait refouler à l'entrée  :tired:

----------


## Yoryze

J'ai reçu un mail d'Amazon pour la préco de The Division à 2.11€ (prix affiché 5.11€, -2€ premium -1€ livraison lente) m'informant qu'il s'agissait d'une erreur de prix, blablabla...
Sans trop de surprise sur l'erreur, mais assez surpris de la démarche de la boutique, la vente à perte ça les dérange pas en général, surtout en périodes de soldes.  ::ninja:: 
Bref, pas envie de batailler, encore moins contre eux.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai reçu un mail d'Amazon pour la préco de The Division à 2.11€ (prix affiché 5.11€, -2€ premium -1€ livraison lente) m'informant qu'il s'agissait d'une erreur de prix, blablabla...
> Sans trop de surprise sur l'erreur, mais assez surpris de la démarche de la boutique, la vente à perte ça les dérange pas en général, surtout en périodes de soldes. 
> Bref, pas envie de batailler, encore moins contre eux.


Ah, tiens, j'ai pas encore vu.

EDIT : ah, si. Les chacals.

----------


## FB74

> Huh ?!? je me suis fait kicker par G2A ? 
> 
> Ahem.... teuff teuff... j'ai un ami qui a voulu acheter un bundle chez ces forbans et qui s'est fait refouler à l'entrée


Je quote pour troll ultérieur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas si mal, le dernier palier.
> Batman n'est jamais tombé en dessous de 5.75 €/$, de même pour Minecraft et son adventure pass.
> 
> Par contre, les rajouts ne vont pas être trop fabuleux (monkey island, sam & max s3 et le truc chelou dont j'ai oublié le nom)


Ah, en termes de prix, oui. En termes d'intérêt...  ::ninja::

----------


## lustucuit

> Retout d'un* TellTale Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017


Ah voila la patience a du bon, le bundle Capcom et maintenant celui ci, BTA à chaque fois... Satisfait !

Merci d'avoir signalé ces bundle  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Remercie pas le chat, ça lui monte au cerveau  ::trollface:: 

Batman arkham knight premium à 6.63 €
http://www.play-asia.com/batman-arkh...ate_id=1074081

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, en termes de prix, oui. En termes d'intérêt...


Si t'as des mômes, Minecraft reste un bon plan.

----------


## Ruvon

> Si t'as des mômes, Minecraft reste un bon plan.


Non mais tu m'imagines avec des mômes ?  ::trollface:: 

Gauntlet Complete Pack à 3,99€ sur Bundle Stars.

Pas vu si déjà passé, environ 75% sur une bonne partie du catalogue SEGA sur IndieGala.

----------


## Baalim

Le vrai prix de vente de The division réédition...
https://www.justforgames.com/tom-cla...pc-c2x23734038

Well done, amazon !

*ME catalyst* à 5 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...andard-edition

Anarchy bundle:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/anarchy-bundle
Soyons clairs, ce n'est pas le meilleur bundlestars.

----------


## archer hawke

> Je me suis fait la même remarque... J'avais pas osé le lancer à sa sortie car il était trop dur si je me rappelle bien. C'est mieux maintenant ?


Je n'ai pas joué depuis un moment, mais le jeu n'est pas spécialement difficile. Il demande juste de bien comprendre son système de jeu, et ça vient rapidement.

----------


## Hilikkus

> Retout d'un* TellTale Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017


Dommage seul le Batman me tente. Du coup si une bonne âme en a un en plus je suis preneur (même en échange) :-)

----------


## Kargadum

Batman en palier 2 m'aurait tenté, à voir, ce sera peut-être wolf among us le jeu mystère.

----------


## PoOpsS

Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst à 4,99€ sur origin.

----------


## fatalix41

> Retout d'un* TellTale Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017


Très bon bundle sauf que j'ai tout le tier 1 et que dans le tier 2 y'a que les deux walking dead qui m'intéresse.... Sachant que j'ai pris le tiers 3 du bundle précédent (donc budget jeu du mois cramé), tant pis, ce sera sans moi. Mais franchement ceux qui n'ont rien, sautez dessus.

----------


## Maalak

> Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst à 4,99€ sur origin.


Ah, super, merci pour le bon plan.  ::lol:: 

Bon, par contre, paye la taille de ton téléchargement : 23 Go !
J'en ai pour presque une demie-heure pour le télécharger.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah, super, merci pour le bon plan. 
> 
> Bon, par contre, paye la taille de ton téléchargement : 23 Go !
> J'en ai pour presque une demie-heure pour le télécharger.


Sérieux ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah, super, merci pour le bon plan. 
> 
> Bon, par contre, paye la taille de ton téléchargement : 23 Go !
> J'en ai pour presque une demie-heure pour le télécharger.


Ma vitesse de téléchargement actuelle : 45Ko/s. Va pas te plaindre de ta demi-heure de téléchargement, toi.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah, super, merci pour le bon plan. 
> 
> Bon, par contre, paye la taille de ton téléchargement : 23 Go !
> J'en ai pour presque une demie-heure pour le télécharger.


30 minutes pour 23 Go, c'est très raisonnable, non ?  ::): 
(Et le pauvre Baalim qui se sent malaimé parce qu'il avait déjà annoncé ce "bon" plan...)

----------


## FB74

> (Et le pauvre* Baalim* qui se sent malaimé parce qu'il avait déjà annoncé ce "bon" plan...)


Qui ?  ::ninja:: 

Connais pas...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

> 30 minutes pour 23 Go, c'est très raisonnable, non ?


Oui, mais c'est si facile et gratuit ...  :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

> Qui ? 
> 
> Connais pas...


Bande de batarrrds  :Emo:

----------


## archer hawke

Sinon, les gens qui ont craqué pour le The Division sur amazon à 3,11 ou 2,11, vous aussi vous avez reçu un mail de amazon avec un gros fuck ?

----------


## FB74

> Sinon, les gens qui ont craqué pour le The Division sur amazon à 3,11 ou 2,11, vous aussi vous avez reçu un mail de amazon avec un gros fuck ?


Voir plus haut, 20h39.

----------


## Ruvon

> Voir plus haut, 20h39.


Même avant ça :




> Commande annulée par Amazon pour The Division à 2€11

----------


## Baalim

Dites, c'est moi ou ça a l'air vraiment pas mal ?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/473690/Absolver/

----------


## archer hawke

> Voir plus haut, 20h39.


Ok thx  ::): 




> Même avant ça :


Toi va voir dans le thread à côté ... J'attends une réponse...

----------


## n0ra

> Dites, c'est moi ou ça a l'air vraiment pas mal ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/473690/Absolver/


Moui, il y a de l'idée mais ... moui ( il y a eu des phases de beta d'où mes moui ) . Il n'a pas eu la majorité des canards dans le topic dédié en tout cas.

----------


## FB74

Spécial Baalim:  ::wub:: 
Montez vous un Amiga 500 pour moins de 100€

----------


## Baalim

> Spécial Baalim: 
> Montez vous un Amiga 500 pour moins de 100€


Je ne mange pas de ce pain là, Môssieur  :tired: 



Cela dit, il y a aussi Amiga forever pour moins se prendre la tête  ::): 
https://www.amigaforever.com/


Game changer lance un bundle Crystal dynamics !

https://tiltify.com/events/crystal-d...rsary-campaign


$1 Crystal Classics Game Bundle

Legacy of Kain: Defiance
 Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
 Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
 Project Snowblind
 Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
 Pandemonium


$15 Tomb Raider Game Bundle

Tomb Raider (2013)
 Tomb Raider: Underworld
 Tomb Raider: Anniversary
 Tomb Raider: Legend
 Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
 Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris

$25 25th Anniversary Game Bundle

 *Tomb Raider (2013)
 *Tomb Raider: Underworld
 *Tomb Raider: Anniversary
 *Tomb Raider: Legend
 *Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
 *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
 *Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
 *Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
 *Project Snowblind
 *Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
 *Pandemonium

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui veulent terminer leur collection de races à Blood Bowl 2, elles sont à -55% sur Steam (et le tarif est dégressif si vous en avez déjà certaines, il m'en manque 4 qui me coûteraient 12,60€ le tout par ex).

----------


## pesos

> Game changer lance un bundle Crystal dynamics !
> 
> https://tiltify.com/events/crystal-d...rsary-campaign
> 
> 
> $1 Crystal Classics Game Bundle
> 
> Legacy of Kain: Defiance
>  Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
> ...


C'est des clés Steam ? Rien de précisé mais j'imagine que oui.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pas une offre de folie mais pour ceux qui voudraient s'entrainer avec plein de canards débutants en attendant la sortie de DBZ Fighter, il y a un pack un peu planqué sur la page Steam de Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator:




> Acheter GUILTY GEAR Xrd -REVELATOR- (+DLC Characters) + REV 2 All-in-One (does not include optional DLCs)
> 41,99€


En gros, parce que c'est galère à comprendre, vous avez la dernière version de GuiltyGear Revelator (Rev2) avec tous les persos DLC dispos (ce qui fait économiser 20euros environ)

Ce qui est chelou, c'est que le même pack avec des conneries de voix et de costumes en plus coute lui 55 euros  ::huh::

----------


## schouffy

> C'est des clés Steam ? Rien de précisé mais j'imagine que oui.


Alors oui mais elles sont pas individuelles. J'ai pris le palier 1$ (j'ai payé 5 je suis un prince), et y'a une seule clé qui active tous les jeux. Donc tu pourras pas distribuer les doublons à tes potes.

----------


## pesos

Merci je comptais juste prendre le premier palier aussi donc nickel !

----------


## pitmartinz

> Dites, c'est moi ou ça a l'air vraiment pas mal ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/473690/Absolver/


Me semble qu'il y a eu un article spécial sur ce jeu dans un CPC dernièrement (genre il y a 2 ou 3 semaines), et le testeur était plutôt emballé mais attendait le test final pour confirmer.

----------


## Baalim

Postal party bundle.
https://www.indiegala.com/postal
 Toute précision me semble inutile.

Ah si, il n'y a toujours pas le troisième épisode.

----------


## gloupi

A carrefour (national je pense), il y a du Farming Simulator 15 Gold Edition à 1€ (version non steam)

----------


## Mamadou

Titan Fall 2 à 19.99 sur origin
https://www.origin.com/deu/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

----------


## fletch2099

> Spécial Baalim: 
> Montez vous un Amiga 500 pour moins de 100€


Il avait pas un st?
Je dis ça parce que quand je dis Baalim a mon 500 les rares fois ou je l’allume il me fait un guru meditation!

----------


## Marmottas

Et moi, je trouve que l'Ataribox manque d'une manette à bouton rouge !
(Une faute de goût si on veut rester dans le _revival_)

----------


## FB74

Sur *Bundle Stars*.

*Slain, Back From Hell* à 3.89 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/slain

Et un *Dollar Rage Bundle* à 1.09 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...ar-rage-bundle

Beaucoup de merdes, mais à voir dans le détail.

----------


## n0ra

> Je ne mange pas de ce pain là, Môssieur 
> 
> http://i.f1g.fr/media/figaro/680x382...df5880f7ba.jpg
> 
> Cela dit, il y a aussi Amiga forever pour moins se prendre la tête 
> https://www.amigaforever.com/
> 
> 
> Game changer lance un bundle Crystal dynamics !
> ...


Dommage pas de Blood Omen : Legacy of Kain premier du nom  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Un loyalty discount sympa pour la version refaite de strike vector (EX) qui la fait tomber à 6€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/47...ike_Vector_EX/

----------


## Kaede

> Spécial Baalim: 
> Montez vous un Amiga 500 pour moins de 100€


Il y a de bonnes chances pour que l'émulation ne soit pas tout à fait aussi bonne qu'avec WinUAE et les réglages les plus compatibles :/ Le Raspberry Pi 3 a plus de patates que les modèles précédents, mais l'émulation peut-être gourmande, pour la Playstation il n'est à priori pas possible d'utiliser Mednafen, par exemple.

----------


## Adu

> Il y a de bonnes chances pour que l'émulation ne soit pas tout à fait aussi bonne qu'avec WinUAE et les réglages les plus compatibles :/ Le Raspberry Pi 3 a plus de patates que les modèles précédents, mais l'émulation peut-être gourmande, pour la Playstation il n'est à priori pas possible d'utiliser Mednafen, par exemple.


Ils expliquent aussi comment le refroidir pour l'overclocker, donc bon ... ça devrait quand même suffir  ::): 
Pour la PS1, elle est très bien émulée sur Pi3

----------


## DARKDDR

> Dommage pas de Blood Omen : Legacy of Kain premier du nom


Un probleme de droit à ce qu'il parait, la boîte l'ayant fait à même coulé après sa sortie donc on le verra plus, hélas.

----------


## n0ra

> Un probleme de droit à ce qu'il parait, la boîte l'ayant fait à même coulé après sa sortie donc on le verra plus, hélas.


Mais  :Emo:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Un probleme de droit à ce qu'il parait, la boîte l'ayant fait à même coulé après sa sortie donc on le verra plus, hélas.


La boite en question c'est Silicon Knights, et elle a duré un moment après la sortie de Legacy of Kain (1997) puisque son dernier jeu date de 2011 (X-Men: Destiny sur  PS3/x360, Wii et DS)
De toute façon les droits appartenaient à l'éditeur Crystal Dynamics.
Le plus simple reste de jouer à la version Playstation qui est ressortie sur le sur le PSN pour Vita et PS3.

Si la version Windows de 'Legacy of Kain - Blood Omen' n'est jamais ressortie c'est  surtout que c'est une saleté qui buggue à mort dès qu'on veut la faire tourner sur autre chose que Windows 95/98...
Heureusement il existe un XP patch non officiel  (dernière mise à jour en 2009) qui permet de jouer même sous Windows 10 64 bits.
Je viens de tester avec le jeu VF et le XP Patch :
-Ne pas tenter d'installer le jeu depuis le CD (ou l'ISO dans un lecteur virtuel). Mais l'installer depuis le patch.
-A la fin de l'installation, il dit qu'il ne trouve pas le CD... choisir 'ignorer'.
-Le patch fait une installation complète, le CD n'est plus nécessaire pour  jouer.
-On ne peut pas utiliser les piliers de sauvegarde dans le jeu (ils ne s'activent pas, comme dans la version PS1 si on joue sans carte-mémoire). Pour les réactiver il faut créer un dossier "saved" dans le dossier où est installé le jeu.

----------


## Baalim

The division ps4 à 10.8 voire 9.8€ avant annulation...
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B018F4350Y/

Chaos reborn @ 2.96€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/chaos-reborn

----------


## Gloppy

> La boite en question c'est Silicon Knights [...]
> Si la version Windows de 'Legacy of Kain - Blood Omen' n'est jamais ressortie c'est  surtout que c'est une saleté qui buggue à mort dès qu'on veut la faire tourner sur autre chose que Windows 95/98...
> Heureusement il existe un XP patch non officiel  (dernière mise à jour en 2009) qui permet de jouer même sous Windows 10 64 bits.
> [...]


Hyper pointu ! Je suis impressionné. 
T'aurais pas un plan pour jouer à *Dark Earth* sur un PC Windows 10 ?  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Hyper pointu ! Je suis impressionné. 
> T'aurais pas un plan pour jouer à *Dark Earth* sur un PC Windows 10 ?


J'avais adoré ce jeu à l'epoque  ::wub:: 

Fallout 4 ps4 ou x1 à 10€

http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a8739172/...-PlayStation-4

----------


## Wingi

> J'avais adoré ce jeu à l'epoque 
> 
> Fallout 4 ps4 ou x1 à 10€
> 
> http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a8739172/...-PlayStation-4


Il vallait quoi de FA 4 ? me souviens plus ... Plus proche de NV ou du 3 ?

----------


## znokiss

> Il vallait quoi de FA 4 ? me souviens plus ... Plus proche de NV ou du 3 ?


Avant, il valait 49,99€. Maintenant, comme précisé dans le post de Baalim, il vaut 10€. Si je m'en refère à Isthereanydeal, il est plus proche de Fallout 3 qu'on trouves à 8.89€ chez DLGamer, alors que Fallout NV est à 6.99€ chez Gamesplanet.de

Quand à ce que ça vaut, il reste le topic dédié.

----------


## Wingi

J'en déduis qu'il est plus proche de la pizza margarita que de l'involtini, merci !

----------


## fenrhir

> J'en déduis qu'il est plus proche de la pizza margarita que de l'involtini, merci !


C'est très bon, une bonne margherita, oh !

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Proche du néant, surtout.

----------


## Nanaki

Shadow Warrior: Special Edition est gratuit chez Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...pecial-edition
L'offre se termine samedi à 19h.
Vous devez enregistrer la clé sur votre compte Steam avant le 5 aout, après cette date les clés non enregistrées ne seront plus valables.

----------


## machiavel24

> Shadow Warrior: Special Edition est gratuit chez Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...pecial-edition
> L'offre se termine samedi à 19h.
> Vous devez enregistrer la clé sur votre compte Steam avant le 5 aout, après cette date les clés non enregistrées ne seront plus valables.


Et hop :  0MWLY-QVKT5-3XGH0 

Très bon jeu en plus.

----------


## FB74

Doom gratos sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/

----------


## Wolverine

> Doom gratos sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/


C'est "_seulement_" un *Free Weekend* par contre.

----------


## FB74

> C'est "_seulement_" un *Free Weekend* par contre.


Ah ben merde, j'ai mal vu, je pensais que c'était "récupérez le avant la fin du weekend, jouez-y à vie".

J'ai confondu avec le jeu sur le Humble Bundle.

My bad.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est bien le *W40k, Deathwatch Enhanced Edition* ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/39...anced_Edition/


A 1.49 euros, je me laisserais bien tenter...  ::ninja::

----------


## shazamic

> Doom gratos sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/


En fait, il vient de passer en (sorte de) GOTY à 15€, avec tous les DLC. Et donc, le season pass et dlc ne sont plus en vente.

----------


## fenrhir

> Il est bien le *W40k, Deathwatch Enhanced Edition* ?
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/39...anced_Edition/
> 
> 
> A 1.49 euros, je me laisserais bien tenter...


Ça se laisse jouer très très facilement, on y revient aussi.
Dommage que ça soit limité sur iOS côté mobile, le format s'y prête bien, j'aurais aimé y jouer sur Android.

----------


## FB74

> Ça se laisse jouer très très facilement, on y revient aussi.
> Dommage que ça soit limité sur iOS côté mobile, le format s'y prête bien, j'aurais aimé y jouer sur Android.


Je pense qu'à 1.49 euros, on peut tester...  ::P:

----------


## Scorpzz

Y en a un gros paquet des jeux licence Games Workshop en promo jusqu'à lundi, lesquels valent la peine de dépenser du pognon, du temps et de la place sur le disque et la bibli steam?  ::): 

Je me pose la question pour Deathwatch (répondu au dessus, je pense tester du coup), warhammer quest (pas convaincant), Talisman pour les petits à pas cher, pour les gros ayant déjà BB2 et Total War... je sais pas trop...

----------


## Baalim

*Tekken 7* à 27.5 €  ::O: 

https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7

*Red rope* à 1.75 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...t_Fall_Behind/

*Worms world party* à 2.6 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/270910

----------


## Agano

Quelqu'un sait même approximativement quand Blizzard fait des soldes sur sa boutique? J'aimerai bien me choper Legacy of the Void, mais à trente balles c'est un peu raide pour moi. Je suis tombé parfois sur des réductions dans leur boutique mais ça a l'air aléatoire.

----------


## Kaede

J'allais te proposer de demander à ITAD (IsThereAnyDeal.com), mais bizarrement c'est un peu pourri. Il y a 2 entrées pour le jeu (en fait, 3) et pour l'une des deux, pas d'historique du prix. Pour l'autre, c'est par ici. Prix le plus bas toujours : 20€ (ce qui m'étonne un peu d'ailleurs, j'aurais dit moins).

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel indie gala avec blade & bone et Aritana and the Harpy's Feather : 3.36 €
https://www.indiegala.com/friday

http://store.steampowered.com/app/513370/Blade__Bones/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/31...arpys_Feather/

Pour les amateurs de tower defense, the last hope a l'air correct.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...Tower_Defense/

----------


## FB74

> Quelqu'un sait même approximativement quand Blizzard fait des soldes sur sa boutique? J'aimerai bien me choper Legacy of the Void, mais à trente balles c'est un peu raide pour moi. Je suis tombé parfois sur des réductions dans leur boutique mais ça a l'air aléatoire.


18.03 euros sur Instant Gaming, une des nombreuses boutiques tenues par B2a-L1m.  ::ninja:: 
https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/28...SABEgINnPD_BwE

----------


## Agano

Merci  ::): 

Oui j'avais vu sur IG, mais vu que c'est plus ou moins douteux, je doute aussi.

----------


## FrousT

> quand Blizzard fait des soldes _ sur sa boutique_?


Jamais,

Cordialement

----------


## madgic

> Jamais,
> 
> Cordialement


Si, j'ai pris d'ailleurs LotV pendant des promos.

Bon ok ça arrive une fois tous les 6 mois...

----------


## shazamic

> 18.03 euros sur Instant Gaming, une des nombreuses boutiques tenues par B2a-L1m. 
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/28...SABEgINnPD_BwE


C'est balot, le Starcraft II : Battle Chest Trilogie coute 30€. Il comporte les 3 chapitres. Je crois l'avoir déjà vu à 20€ sur Amazon cette année.

----------


## Baalim

> 18.03 euros sur Instant Gaming, une des nombreuses boutiques tenues par B2a-L1m. 
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/28...SABEgINnPD_BwE


Вы лежите, большой ублюдок  ::ninja:: 


*Project cars* à 9$ en version de base
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...gital-Edition/

----------


## Gloppy

> Nouvel indie gala avec blade & bone et Aritana and the Harpy's Feather : 3.36 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/513370/Blade__Bones/
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/31...arpys_Feather/
> 
> Pour les amateurs de tower defense, the last hope a l'air correct.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...Tower_Defense/


*Blade & Bones* assure au niveau graphique et donne envie d'aller y voir de plus près. Dommage que le jeu ait semble-t-il été abandonné dans un état de finition médiocre... C'était pourtant prometteur  ::(: 
Du coup j'hésite, pas sûr que ce bundle soit un bon plan (pour moi, en tout cas).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Project cars* à 9$ en version de base
> http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...gital-Edition/


Au passage, j'ai une clé Steam pour Project CARS à donner, si ça botte quelqu'un  ::): 
Edit : adjugée à Sealied (désolé de ma réaction lente, je n'étais plus chez moi)

----------


## Sealied

*lève timidement la main*

----------


## Ruvon

Bah alors Baalim, on parle pas de Twins of the Pasture à -40% ?  :Tap: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bah alors Baalim, on parle pas de Twins of the Pasture à -40% ?





> I was expecting a lewd Harvest Moon or a Stardew Valley but all I got was this T-shirt saying "dumbass."

----------


## pesos

> 18.03 euros sur Instant Gaming, une des nombreuses boutiques tenues par B2a-L1m. 
> https://www.instant-gaming.com/fr/28...SABEgINnPD_BwE


Depuis quand on poste des liens vers ce site de merde ? Vous avez changé  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Depuis quand on poste des liens vers ce site de merde ? Vous avez changé


Depuis que _celui dont on prononce pas le nom_ a un compte sur G2A.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> ...


Genre des évaluations de merde ça t'arrête d'habitude  :tired: 

En plus Deep Fear, il est à -40% aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Genre des évaluations de merde t'arrête d'habitude 
> 
> En plus Deep Fear, il est à -40% aussi


Ça,,c'est du résumé pour les bonhommes  ::O: 




> pomper vos personnages pour devenir le meilleur plongeur de la Peur profonde!

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça,,c'est du résumé pour les bonhommes


Ah, voilà pour toi qui cherchait des jeux VR  ::ninja:: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/66..._simulator_VR/

----------


## FixB

Grrr, j'ai cliqué... Comme quoi il y a beaucoup de titres pourris en VR. Heureusement qu'il y a des jeux fantastiques à côté !

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Mad Max* à 6 euros : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mad-max/

----------


## magnus63

Bon, j'ai déniché 2 PREY au Auchan Domérat-Montluçon, suite à une mise en rayon. D'après la "celle dont il ne faut pas prononcer le nom", il s'agirait de Erynnie et bbd. Vérifier vos MP svp.

----------


## Gloppy

> Bon, j'ai déniché 2 PREY au Auchan Domérat-Montluçon, suite à une mise en rayon. D'après la "celle dont il ne faut pas prononcer le nom", il s'agirait de Erynnie et bbd. Vérifier vos MP svp.


Respect pour la persévérance généreuse, monsieur Magnus !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> *Mad Max* à 6 euros : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mad-max/


même si j'y ai plus joué depuis les soldes (où je l'ai acheté 5 euros sur bundlestars  ::ninja:: ) je le recommande, je me suis fait quelques bonnes sessions et si vous avez vu le(s) film(s) c'est tout benef  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Bastards Bonds à 4,5$ sur Chrono.gg

Life is Strange à 5€ chez GreenManGaming. J'ai pas check si les vouchers fonctionnent.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

> *Mad Max* à 6 euros : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mad-max/


J'en avais pas besoin mais je l'ai pris quand même. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> J'en avais pas besoin mais je l'ai pris quand même.


On t'a reconnu Baalim, tu peux arrêter tes multi...  ::rolleyes:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## erynnie

Grâce à Magnus63 je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Prey acquis à vil prix.  ::wub:: 
Grands mercis à lui et on peut donc me retirer de la L.I.S.T.E  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Ah mais tu sors carrément des jeux à ton nom Baalim ?



 ::ninja::

----------


## RomTaka

> Life is Strange à 5€ chez GreenManGaming. J'ai pas check si les vouchers fonctionnent.


Le voucher *SUMMER2017* fonctionne et ça met ce bon jeu à 3,75 €.  ::love::

----------


## Ruvon

Sinon, Total War: Warhammer à 17,99€ sur IndieGala, son plus bas prix hors Humble Monthly.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

> On t'a reconnu Baalim, tu peux arrêter tes multi...


C'est quoi un Baalim ? Une maladie contagieuse qui pousse à l'achat compulsif sans raison particulière ?? Et c'est grave docteur ?

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est quoi un Baalim ? Une maladie contagieuse qui pousse à l'achat compulsif sans raison particulière ?? Et c'est grave docteur ?


Repose doucement cette question sur le sol. Tu ne veux pas savoir, c'est comme ça que ça commence à se propager, c'est très contagieux et jusqu'ici incurable.

Le bruit court que ça te pousse même à jouer à des Visual Novels à boobs alors que tu trouves ça moche, sans intérêt et limite malsain à la base.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Boh, ca va alors, mon backlog a su rester pur et virginal. ::happy2::

----------


## Wazzebu

> Un bon plan Total War Warhammer 2 (€42.89) sur https://www.gamebillet.com/: >>>LA<<<. Par contre je ne connais pas le site, c'est recommandable ?


Bon du coup j'ai pris et j'ai reçu ma clef dans la foulée me donnant le droit à la dernière extension gratuitement (près de 10€).

----------


## FB74

> C'est quoi un Baalim ? Une maladie contagieuse qui pousse à l'achat compulsif sans raison particulière ?? Et c'est grave docteur ?


A ne pas confondre avec B2a_L1m, qu'on retrouve sur G2A, Kinguin et autres sites suspicieux.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi un Baalim ? Une maladie contagieuse qui pousse à l'achat compulsif sans raison particulière ?? Et c'est grave docteur ?


Ouaip et y'a pas encore de traitement connu, à part peut-être d'arrêter les jeux vidéo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mais tu sors carrément des jeux à ton nom Baalim ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/21/780...b1ea2e7c5e.jpg


0uais  ::lol:: 


Tiens, une préco groupees

Deux premiers jeux confirmés :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/34...cape_Darkness/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55...eat_Adventure/

https://groupees.com/biller2

----------


## La Chouette

> Ouaip et y'a pas encore de traitement connu, à part peut-être d'arrêter les jeux vidéo.


Même pas, t'achèterais juste des bundles de timbres.

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 

Quoique, y'a des collectors  :Bave: 

Bastard bonds à 4.5$
https://chrono.gg/?=bastardbonds

----------


## FB74

> Quoique, y'a des collectors


Tu as tous les Pokémons ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Bastard bonds à 4.5$
> https://chrono.gg/?=bastardbonds





> Bastards Bonds à 4,5$ sur Chrono.gg


T'as bien picolé on dirait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as tous les Pokémons ?


Moi non, mon fils a une belle collec  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'as bien picolé on dirait


J'ai juste pas l'habitude que tu postes des promos  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

> *Mad Max* à 6 euros : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mad-max/


Je vois 8€ chez moi.

----------


## Kargadum

> $8 is €6.87.

----------


## Mastaba

Bah chez moi j'ai bien huit euros de chez l'Europe, depuis le lien posté; y faut passer par un VPN ou un autre truc?  ::blink::

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Moi j'ai vu 8 euros aussi, mais à ce prix là je ne me suis pas privé. Par contre y'a une histoire de voucher sur la page d'accueil avec une réduc à 25%, j'ai pas réussi à l'utiliser, mais c'est peut être ça ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ça serait pas le tarif VIP ?
Auquel cas il faut être connecté à son compte pour qu'il s'affiche.

----------


## la Vieille

Les Flash Sales sur GMG changent désormais toutes les 12 heures.

----------


## Carnod

> Doom gratos sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/


en fait c'est le multi qui est gratos, le solo c'est 2 niveaux.
ça m'apprendra a pas lire avant de télécharger 50 gigas.

----------


## la Vieille

Ça t'apprendra à faire confiance à FB74  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Ça t'apprendra à faire confiance à FB74


 :tired: 

*Added to your personal enemy list*

----------


## Carnod

Boarf, ça m'a pris 1h et quelque, mais quand même, la deception à la fin des 2 niveaux. Je m'amusais bien.

----------


## Sarha

> Boarf, ça m'a pris 1h et quelque


 :tired:

----------


## madgic

> Boarf, ça m'a pris 1h et quelque, mais quand même, la deception à la fin des 2 niveaux. Je m'amusais bien.


*Added to your personal enemy list*

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Remnit, Fps robtique en VR est à 5 € sur gamejolt.

Prévoyez les sacs plastiques.
http://gamejolt.com/games/remnith/257055#close




*Outlast 2* à 15.8$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/outlast_2

*Sunless sea* à 5.69 $
http://www.gog.com/game/sunless_sea

*Tyranny* 19$
https://www.gog.com/game/tyranny_commander_edition

*Hatoful boyfriend* 1.35 $
https://www.gog.com/game/hatoful_boyfriend

----------


## Scorpzz

promo sur Gog, DA : Origins ultimate editions a 5e, est ce que ça vaut le coût ce jeu? Perso depuis Planescape Torment et Baldur's Gate j'ai beaucoup de mal à me remettre dans un RPG, j'ai adoré Witcher 3, mais Pillars of Eternity, Numenera, Wasteland2 j'ai pas dépassé les 30-40 heures sur chaque... est ce que DA ::O:  peut plaire? Je retrouve plus le CPC dans lequel il est testé, ça date et la pile est trop grosse ^^

Sur la promo Gog, y a aussi FTL advanced edition a 2.29e , system shock 2 à 1.39e (beaucoup entendu parler de ça, c'est si bien? pas trop vieilli?) et quelques autres je crois.

----------


## bbd

> Grâce à Magnus63 je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Prey acquis à vil prix. 
> Grands mercis à lui et on peut donc me retirer de la L.I.S.T.E


Moi aussi, je suis prey à en découdre grâce à Magnus63  ::lol::  Merci encore !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> promo sur Gog, DA : Origins ultimate editions a 5e, est ce que ça vaut le coût ce jeu? Perso depuis Planescape Torment et Baldur's Gate j'ai beaucoup de mal à me remettre dans un RPG, j'ai adoré Witcher 3, mais Pillars of Eternity, Numenera, Wasteland2 j'ai pas dépassé les 30-40 heures sur chaque... est ce que DA peut plaire? Je retrouve plus le CPC dans lequel il est testé, ça date et la pile est trop grosse ^^
> 
> Sur la promo Gog, y a aussi FTL advanced edition a 2.29e , system shock 2 à 1.39e (beaucoup entendu parler de ça, c'est si bien? pas trop vieilli?) et quelques autres je crois.


DA ::O:  est selon moi le meilleur de la serie mais il se peut qu'il ait un peu vieilli.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Dragon Age est vraiment à essayer si tu ne le connais pas. Il peut être daté quelque graphiquement mais le Nexus devrait te permettre d'y trouver quelques mods pour le remettre au goût du jour. Et franchement, tu risques quoi à ce prix là ?

----------


## Shapa

> Dragon Age est vraiment à essayer si tu ne le connais pas. Il peut être daté quelque graphiquement mais le Nexus devrait te permettre d'y trouver quelques mods pour le remettre au goût du jour. Et franchement, tu risques quoi à ce prix là ?


De manger un kebab de moins, de fumer un demi paquet de moins et autres choses que nous pouvons estimer a 5 euros, dont (liste non définitive) ne pas acheter 5 bundles de jeux a culottes a 1 euros, ajouter un 649e jeu au backlog parce que: 5 euros c'est pas la mort, payer 1/12 de ton assurance sur ton laptop perso parce que tu bosses avec et que ta boite veux pas t'en filer un, acheter un gadget que tout le monde a mais n'utilisera plus dans une semaine.

----------


## FB74

> ne pas acheter 5 bundles de jeux a culottes a 1 euros


Serait-ce une attaque personnelle sur _celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom_ ?  :tired:

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

> De manger un kebab de moins, de fumer un demi paquet de moins et autres choses que nous pouvons estimer a 5 euros, dont (liste non définitive) ne pas acheter 5 bundles de jeux a culottes a 1 euros, ajouter un 649e jeu au backlog parce que: 5 euros c'est pas la mort, payer 1/12 de ton assurance sur ton laptop perso parce que tu bosses avec et que ta boite veux pas t'en filer un, acheter un gadget que tout le monde a mais n'utilisera plus dans une semaine.


Ouais donc il peut se le permettre. Quoiqu'un jeu de culottes à cinq euros, façon I Am Bread.... :Bave:

----------


## Shapa

> Serait-ce une attaque personnelle sur _celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom_ ?


Toute ressemblance avec des personnages réels et/ou de fiction est totalement assumée.

----------


## Baalim

::sad:: 


Un dynamite game of throne bundle pour les amateurs de comics :
https://groupees.com/got

----------


## Baalim

Planet Ancyra chronicles gratos pour ceux qui possèdent Solarux ou De-void  ::o: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...ra_Chronicles/

----------


## Kargadum

> Bah chez moi j'ai bien huit euros de chez l'Europe, depuis le lien posté; y faut passer par un VPN ou un autre truc?


Ah désolé, pas le même tarif en Suisse apparemment, prix en $.

----------


## nova

Vous racontez tellement de conneries que j'avais pas vu passé le telltale bundle  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Vous racontez tellement de conneries que j'avais pas vu passé le telltale bundle


Tu veux un topic sans flood ?  ::trollface:: 


International snooker gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## nova

> Tu veux un topic sans flood ? 
> 
> 
> International snooker gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


Non je plaisante je suis juste surpris de l'avoir louper. Bon de toute façon je vais attendre de voir les jeux qu'ils vont rajouter.

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau cubic bundle. Uniquement pour les morts de faim... et encore.
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-s...cubic-bundle-3


Promo ubi chez Wingamestore et Gamebillet. Rien de transcendant.

*Aragami* à 6.51 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ARAGAMI/aragami

----------


## Baalim

*Everything!* en promo à 9 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/582270/Everything/

Si vous faites parties des rares personnes qui s'intéressent à* the surge*, il est à 30 euros à la fnac.
http://jeux-video.fnac.com/a10447459...omnsearchpos=1

*Overcooked*, 6.89 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/overcooked

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Auchan brade Prey à ...24.99€

https://www.auchan.fr/prey-pc/p-c973...&utm_content=0

Comment ça c'est pas intéressant ?

----------


## Arteis

> Ça t'apprendra à faire confiance à FB74


Moi ça m'a pris 2 jours  :tired: 
Merci FB74  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci FB74


Les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

Vous avez déjà eu ça sur Humble ?

----------


## Fabiolo

> Vous avez déjà eu ça sur Humble ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/23/fbc...5b46cbee14.jpg


Déjà eu avant non, mais pour celui-là en effet j'ai la même chose. Mais je pense qu'ils en redonneront plus tard.

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, IsThereAnyDeal envoie des notifs pour 2Game, jamais entendu parler de ce site avant : https://2game.com/

D'après ITAD y a quelques jeux en new historical low mais le fait que le site soit basé à Hong Kong + la proximité de nom avec G2A me donne envie d'en savoir plus.

Mais y a quand même de jolis rubans "official authorised digital retailer" et des éditeurs (Sega, Paradox...) présentés comme associés.

EDIT : Ah, le site a été évoqué en 2013 puis en 2015 dans ce topic, mais la dernière occurrence c'était toi Baalim !  :^_^:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Tiens, j'ai recu un mail de Games Republic en annoncant qu'ils ré-ouvraient, ainsi qu'une liste de promos, mais quand je clique sur le lien le site ne charge pas...

----------


## Carnod

quelqu'un n'a pas réussi à avoir une clé pour shadow warrior ?

----------


## FB74

> Vous avez déjà eu ça sur Humble ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/23/fbc...5b46cbee14.jpg


Ouais.
Généralement ça revient sous 1 petite semaine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens, j'ai recu un mail de Games Republic en annoncant qu'ils ré-ouvraient, ainsi qu'une liste de promos, mais quand je clique sur le lien le site ne charge pas...


Chez moi, ça fonctionne.  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

> Tiens, j'ai recu un mail de Games Republic en annoncant qu'ils ré-ouvraient, ainsi qu'une liste de promos, mais quand je clique sur le lien le site ne charge pas...


0700 du matin, ils devaient être fermé. Là ils sont ouverts  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, j'ai recu un mail de Games Republic en annoncant qu'ils ré-ouvraient, ainsi qu'une liste de promos, mais quand je clique sur le lien le site ne charge pas...


Etrange, leur nouveau site qui affiche aussi bien leur tarif que ceux des boutiques tiers :
https://gamesrepublic.com/steam/mad-...digital-cd-key

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Maintenant ca charge chez moi aussi  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, IsThereAnyDeal envoie des notifs pour 2Game, jamais entendu parler de ce site avant : https://2game.com/
> 
> D'après ITAD y a quelques jeux en new historical low mais le fait que le site soit basé à Hong Kong + la proximité de nom avec G2A me donne envie d'en savoir plus.
> 
> Mais y a quand même de jolis rubans "official authorised digital retailer" et des éditeurs (Sega, Paradox...) présentés comme associés.
> 
> EDIT : Ah, le site a été évoqué en 2013 puis en 2015 dans ce topic, mais la dernière occurrence c'était toi Baalim !


Marrant. Ça ne me rappelle rien du tout. 
Leur disclaimer est fabuleux :




> The information contained on www.2game.com website (the "Service") is for general information purposes only.
> 
> 2 Game LTD assumes no responsibility for errors or omissions in the contents on the Service.
> 
> In no event shall 2 Game LTD be liable for any special, direct, indirect, consequential, or incidental damages or any damages whatsoever, whether in an action of contract, negligence or other tort, arising out of or in connection with the use of the Service or the contents of the Service. 2 Game LTD reserves the right to make additions, deletions, or modification to the contents on the Service at any time without prior notice.
> 
> 2 Game LTD does not warrant that the website is free of viruses or other harmful components.
> 
> External links disclaimer
> ...


Ça, c'est pas mal non plus :




> Termination
> We may terminate or suspend your account immediately, without prior notice or liability, for any reason whatsoever, including without limitation if you breach the Terms.


A noter qu'à l'origine, le site vendait aussi des versions physiques pour les consoles.
Il n'y en a plus trace dans cette nouvelle itération.

Humm, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la même boite qu'à l'époque :

http://www.cr.gov.hk/docs/wrpt/wk_ne...s_20150413.pdf
https://www.hamster-joueur.com/forum...ilite-2gamecom

----------


## Setzer

N'empêche c'est tellement triste de voir prey archi bradé comme ça. Le jeu semble avoir mega bidé alors que c'est un putain de bon jeu :/

----------


## Baalim

> N'empêche c'est tellement triste de voir prey archi bradé culte ça. Le jeu semble avoir mega bidé alors que c'est un putain de bon jeu :/


En tout cas, les soldes massives (qui ne doivent pas être que locales) n'ont pas changé grand chose.
Il était à 310000 versions steam vendues lors des premiers jours de soldes.

https://steamspy.com/app/480490


Project hedra, un petit roguelike 3D, réalisé en solo, est gratuit aujourd'hui
https://zaphyk.itch.io/project-hedra

Quelques prix pas mal chez Play Asia :

*Far Cry 4* : 9.35 €
http://www.play-asia.com/far-cry-4/13/708tpt

*Rising storm 2* 10.87 €
http://www.play-asia.com/rising-stor...team/13/70b513

*Lego worlds* 10.87 €
http://www.play-asia.com/lego-worlds-steam/13/70az5p

*COD infinite warfare* 11.87
http://www.play-asia.com/call-of-dut...team/13/70a58l

L*ords of the fallen* : 2.66 €
http://www.play-asia.com/lords-of-th...team/13/70b4a9
*
COD Ghosts* 6.04 €
http://www.play-asia.com/call-of-dut...team/13/707r0r


J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que Lego worlds était un petit bide.
A comparer les scores des autres jeux de la licence et hormis le gros carton de marvel avengers, c'est très loin d'être vrai.

https://steamspy.com/search.php?s=lego


Très très étrange, ce petit roguelike édité par adult swim games et qui se présente comme une sorte de windows 3.1 / windows 95
http://store.steampowered.com/app/588950/Kingsway/

----------


## Setzer

Putain 310.000  ::(:

----------


## Ruvon

> Marrant. Ça ne me rappelle rien du tout. 
> Leur disclaimer est fabuleux :
> 
> Ça, c'est pas mal non plus :
> 
> A noter qu'à l'origine, le site vendait aussi des versions physiques pour les consoles.
> Il n'y en a plus trace dans cette nouvelle itération.
> 
> Humm, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la même boite qu'à l'époque :
> ...


Ouaip, c'est effectivement spécial mais le fait qu'ITAD l'ait intégré m'a mis le doute. Je vais demander s'il a des infos sur le côté legit du site, si ces bannières qui montrent fièrement les logos des éditeurs sont un morceau d'arnaque de plus.

Pour Games Republic j'ai eu le même mail, sauf que quand j'essaie d'accéder au site j'ai une alerte de sécurité :




> Les propriétaires de gamesrepublic.com ont mal configuré leur site web.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## la Vieille

> Très très étrange, ce petit roguelike édité par adult swim games et qui se présente comme une sorte de windows 3.1 / windows 95
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/588950/Kingsway/


Kingsway est, parait-il, très très intéressant. C'est RPS qui le dit.

----------


## banditbandit

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY à 4 roros chez gmg, moins 15%  avec le code summer2017, ça devrait faire plus que 3.40 € si je ne m'abuse. :doc:

----------


## Baalim

Violent si ce n'est pas un hoax :

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/f...-a-1099/388573

----------


## Eradan

J'vais peut-être aller faire un tour à la Fnac avec ma carte pendant mon prochain jour de repos  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Violent si ce n'est pas un hoax :
> https://static.dealabs.com/deal_imag...5.29127002.jpg
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/f...-a-1099/388573


Je passerais voir demain à Lyon si c'est le cas aussi  :;): 

Le -50% sur Prey a été retweeté par Kahn hier, mais visiblement l'info sur les Prey à 10€ ne lui était pas parvenue malgré la L.I.S.T.E.

----------


## Baalim

> Je passerais voir demain à Lyon si c'est le cas aussi 
> 
> Le -50% sur Prey a été retweeté par Kahn hier, mais visiblement l'info sur les Prey à 10€ ne lui était pas parvenue malgré la L.I.S.T.E.


Encore un noob  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit, hormis le plan auchan, le meilleur tarif actuel semble être 24.50 €
https://gamesrepublic.com/steam/prey...gital-1-cd-key



Cela dit, un .... à 10.99 €  :Bave: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Je me suis envoyé un mp à moi-même au cas où quelqu'un ferait une liste

----------


## FB74

Si vous êtes Premium, *Xbox One S 500Go + FIFA 17* à 199 euros sur Mamazon:
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01KAGPBB6

[/ HS]

----------


## BenRicard

Qu'est ce qui sont pas prêt à faire pour te refourguer leur carte ces gens là !

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

En parlant d'amazon ça fait un sacré bout de temps qu'on n'a plus rien reçu avec le twitch prime.
Le dernier truc c'était le coffre Overwatch, ça va facile faire un mois.

----------


## Shapa

La je vois des récompenses pour Warframe (bon après je suis pas abonné donc ils peuvent mettre ce qu'ils veulent) du 29 juin au 26 juillet y'a écrit.

----------


## Gordor

> En parlant d'amazon ça fait un sacré bout de temps qu'on n'a plus rien reçu avec le twitch prime.
> Le dernier truc c'était le coffre Overwatch, ça va facile faire un mois.


Ils m'ont fait un super cadeau entre temps : la série american gods !!

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> La je vois des récompenses pour Warframe (bon après je suis pas abonné donc ils peuvent mettre ce qu'ils veulent) du 29 juin au 26 juillet y'a écrit.


Oui c'est apparu plus ou moins en même temps que le coffre Overwatch.




> Ils m'ont fait un super cadeau entre temps : la série american gods !!


Ce qui serait encore plus beau, ce serait qu'ils règlent leurs problèmes de désynchronisation des sous-titres qui est récurrent sur la moitié du déjà pas bien fourni catalogue.

----------


## Gordor

J'ai aucune desynchro de sous titre et lâché d'american gods est très bonne !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Hyper pointu ! Je suis impressionné. 
> T'aurais pas un plan pour jouer à *Dark Earth* sur un PC Windows 10 ?


Réponse tardive mais je viens de passer 4 jours entre 'Edge' et 'Aucun Réseau'. 
Non, et je regrette bien de pas pouvoir y rejouer j'ai toujours la boite complète... ceci dit il refusait déjà de tourner sous Windows XP.

----------


## Baalim

Stories untold 4.5€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/stories-untold

----------


## Gloppy

> Réponse tardive mais je viens de passer 4 jours entre 'Edge' et 'Aucun Réseau'. 
> Non, et je regrette bien de pas pouvoir y rejouer j'ai toujours la boite complète... ceci dit il refusait déjà de tourner sous Windows XP.


Merci pour  ta réponse  ::): 
J'ai vu un walkthrough réalisé par un Anglais aux alentours de 2011, je crois. Donc j'y ai cru. Peut-être utilisait-il un PC sous Windows 95, le fourbe ! 
En jetant un oeil, je vois aussi ce walkthough fait par un Français en 2014, visiblement à l'aide d'une machine virtuelle :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guxj...9SwXR3&index=1

----------


## KiwiX

> Violent si ce n'est pas un hoax :
> https://static.dealabs.com/deal_imag...5.29127002.jpg
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/f...-a-1099/388573


Punaise, c'est dans le 91. J'irai voir demain  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Punaise, c'est dans le 91. J'irai voir demain


 Plus la peine de perdre ton temps. Regarde les dernières pages de la discussion dealab

----------


## Ruvon

> Plus la peine de perdre ton temps. Regarde les dernières pages de la discussion dealab


On t'avait dit d'y aller doucement aussi.

----------


## KiwiX

> Plus la peine de perdre ton temps. Regarde les dernières pages de la discussion dealab


Ah ouais mince... Bah tant pis :-//

----------


## La Chouette

> Plus la peine de perdre ton temps. Regarde les dernières pages de la discussion dealab


Ca, c'est les Cultistes de la Liste, les Ecumeurs d'Auchan. Je reconnais bien la marque de ces gredins.

----------


## FB74

Pour les intéressés, *Trilogie Starcraft II, Battle Chest* à 24.74 euros (+3.92 euros de fdp) sur Amazon Espagne:

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...r-pcmac/388725
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B01MXL7RZP

(Indiqué à 24.95 euros, mais sans doute un re-calcul de TVA à la fin pour la France).

----------


## Baalim

Pac man championship 2 à 2.5£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/pac-...am-key--3107-1

----------


## Baalim

Outlast 2 15$
https://www.gog.com/game/outlast_2

----------


## Wingi

Je comprends pas bien, pour la fnac : y'avait des magasins ouverts le dimanche ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je comprends pas bien, pour la fnac : y'avait des magasins ouverts le dimanche ?


Oui. C'est notamment le cas de la fnac des champs Élysées et de saint Lazare.

----------


## Wingi

Ok, merci  ::):  
Si quelqu'un a un feedback de province, ça m'intéresse, histoire que je speed pas entre midi pour rien :D

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis allé à la Fnac de Bordeaux hier, rien d’affolant en promo.

----------


## schouffy

Prey est à 25€ sur WinGameStore.
ça vaut pas Auchan, mais pour les branleurs qui bougent pas de leur chaise comme moi, c'est le lowest.

----------


## Woshee

C'est pas un jeu complet, mais Xenonauts 2 versions méga Alpha est dispo gratuitement sur GorGoG:

https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts_2_demo

C'est pour l'instant c'est qu'un niveau de combat, les développeurs vont le mettre à jour en le laissant gratuit jusqu'à ce qu'il mérite d'être payé en gros.

----------


## jopopoe

Wolfenstein The New Order à 3,60 euros :

http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...The-New-Order/

Et The Old Blood à 3,99 :

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WTOB/w...-the-old-blood

----------


## Graouu

MEA andromeda à 24.06 pour les premium amazon. 23.06 en livraison standard. Attention c'est juste un code origin.

----------


## pesos

T'as les 2, version boite ou juste code.

----------


## Kid A

Le dernier Doom est à 11,12€ sur gamebillet.com (je sais pas ce que vaut ce site mais l'offre est intéressante...)

Sinon il est à 13$ sur wingamestore... (la non plus je sais pas ce que donne ce site...)

----------


## CieLight

> Le dernier Doom est à 11,12€ sur gamebillet.com (je sais pas ce que vaut ce site mais l'offre est intéressante...)
> 
> Sinon il est à 13$ sur wingamestore... (la non plus je sais pas ce que donne ce site...)


Autant le prendre en physique à 9,90€ à leclerc. 

http://www.e-leclerc.com/espace+cult...m-pc,29044058/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

The Sticky Rice Bundle sur indiegala

----------


## Cannes

> Je suis allé à la Fnac de Bordeaux hier, rien d’affolant en promo.


Merci de m'éviter le déplacement, je comptais aller à celle de Bordeaux cet aprèm.

----------


## Wingi

Fnac Metz - Centre, la mort.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> The Sticky Rice Bundle sur indiegala


Hein ?  ::):

----------


## Kaede

> The Sticky Rice Bundle sur indiegala


J'ai l'esprit mal tourné, ou bien le titre pue le sous-entendu  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai l'esprit mal tourné, ou bien le titre pue le sous-entendu


Rassure toi, le contenu aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai l'esprit mal tourné, ou bien le titre pue le sous-entendu


Vous êtes surs ?
Je ne vois rien de suspect  ::ninja:: 



Fallout 4 à 11 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/fallout-4

EVil within à 3.8 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...e-Evil-Within/

Dishonored 1.83 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonored

Rage : 2.3 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-RAGE/rage

Slain! 3.89 €
https://www.gog.com/game/slain

Shardlight 2.69€
https://www.gog.com/game/shardlight

Dark corners of the earth : 1.25 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...s-of-the-earth

----------


## Kargadum

> J'ai l'esprit mal tourné, ou bien le titre pue le sous-entendu


Tous ces jeux tendancieux sont généralement bien notés; Sont-ils vraiment si bien que ça ou faut-il être passionné par les boobs et tenues d'écolière?

----------


## Kaede

*mode balance*

'Sais pas, faut demander à Baalim  ::ninja:: 

Ils sont pas référencés sur vndb.org ("the visual novel database"), je vois pas ça comme un bon signe. Et j'ai regardé 2s du trailer de Princess Kaguya, ç'avait l'air tout mou du genou.

----------


## Baalim

> *mode balance*
> 
> 'Sais pas, faut demander à Baalim


Chais pas, c'est la première fois que j'en entends parler  :Mellow2: 



Quake collection, 5.49 €
Bien évidemment, il n'y a pas le IV  :tired: 

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/quake-collection

----------


## Cannes

> Chais pas, c'est la première fois que j'en entends parler


Rappellons qu'il y a un jeu NSFW qui porte _quasiment_ ton pseudo, tu dois pourtant t'y connaitre en jeu tendancieux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERISS

https://www.gog.com/game/holy_potatoes_were_in_space
Promo. Il paraitrai que c'est encore mieux que FTL. J'installe..

----------


## Kesitem

Dites les canards radins, 2game.com, legit ou pas?

----------


## MrKlawn

> Dites les canards radins, 2game.com, legit ou pas?






> Tiens, IsThereAnyDeal envoie des notifs pour 2Game, jamais entendu parler de ce site avant : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://2game.com/
> 
> D'après ITAD y a quelques jeux en new historical low mais le fait que le  site soit basé à Hong Kong + la proximité de nom avec G2A me donne  envie d'en savoir plus.
> ...

----------


## Hurtplug

Dollar Rage Bundle

23 jeux pour 1$

ABOUT THE BUNDLE

Rage against the Steam machine with top quality indie titles from Meridian4! Grab 23 savage Steam keys for only $1 in the Dollar Rage Bundle for a strictly limited time only!

The Silent Age
Normal Price:€9.99

Gunnheim
Normal Price:€9.99

Hektor
Normal Price:€9.99

Hektor - Official Soundtrack DLC
Normal Price:€5.99

Schein
Normal Price:€6.99

Soulless: Ray Of Hope
Normal Price:€9.99

Avencast: Rise of the Mage
Normal Price:€9.99

Frontline Tactics Complete Pack
Normal Price:€19.99

Chains
Normal Price:€4.99

Crash Time 2
Normal Price:€9.99

Dark Matter
Normal Price:€4.99

HOUND
Normal Price:€9.99

Larva Mortus
Normal Price:€4.99

Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortals
Normal Price:€4.99

Obulis
Normal Price:€4.99

Orange Moon
Normal Price:€9.99

Rhiannon: Curse of the Four Branches
Normal Price:€5.99

Space Hack
Normal Price:€0.99

Space Trader: Merchant Marine
Normal Price:€4.99

Starion Tactics
Normal Price:€9.99

Tank Universal
Normal Price:€4.99

Vive le Roi
Normal Price:€4.99

Wasteland Angel
Normal Price:€9.99

----------


## Kaede

Ton lien est tout cassé  ::): 
En voila une qui fonctionne : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...ar-rage-bundle

----------


## Hurtplug

^^ j'ai un peu galéré pour le lien effectivement, c'est corrigé mais merci quand même.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Wolfenstein The New Order à 3,60 euros :
> 
> http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...The-New-Order/
> 
> Et The Old Blood à 3,99 :
> 
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WTOB/w...-the-old-blood


Merci mais impossible de m'identifier sur gamersgate ou de créer un nouveau compte...

----------


## Kesitem

Merci! (j'ai été voir le premier post, mais ça n'y était pas).

Bon, je vais prendre TW Warhammer sur un site legit. Tant pis pour les quelques euros de différences  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Merci! (j'ai été voir le premier post, mais ça n'y était pas).
> 
> Bon, je vais prendre TW Warhammer sur un site legit. Tant pis pour les quelques euros de différences


Ah j'ai pas dit qu'il n'était pas legit, seulement qu'il présentait des garanties trop légères  :;): 

Tiens, j'ignorais qu'un second opus sortait

https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/mega...am-key--3329-1

----------


## Bibik

Il risque de décoter très vite mais en attendant, la préco de *Agents of Mayhem* est à 34.99€ en version boite sur Auchan.fr

----------


## jopopoe

> Merci mais impossible de m'identifier sur gamersgate ou de créer un nouveau compte...


Sinon il est sur Gamebillet au même prix :

https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenstein-the-old-blood?

----------


## FB74

*Rogue Stormers* à 1.99 euros sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...ogue_Stormers/

----------


## Fabiolo

> *mode balance*
> 
> 'Sais pas, faut demander à Baalim 
> 
> Ils sont pas référencés sur vndb.org ("the visual novel database"), je vois pas ça comme un bon signe. Et j'ai regardé 2s du trailer de Princess Kaguya, ç'avait l'air tout mou du genou.


C'est parce que ce ne sont pas des visuals novels, plutôt des jeux de mahjong et autres cartes.

Après je ne sais pas si le public fan de solitaire est le même que celui fan de boobs japonais...ou peut-être que si justement.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Sinon il est sur Gamebillet au même prix :
> 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenstein-the-old-blood?


Merci Mr !

----------


## Baalim

Darkest dungeon 7.62 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/darkest-dungeon

----------


## FrousT

> Darkest dungeon 7.62 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/darkest-dungeon


Un... Un vrai bon plan...  ::O:   ::O:  (bon je l'ai déjà depuis quelques années et j'ai pas envie d'y retourner  ::sad:: )

----------


## sousoupou

> Darkest dungeon 7.62 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/darkest-dungeon


Je le vois à 8,79€  ::huh::

----------


## FB74

> Je le vois à 8,79€


Idem.

----------


## acdctabs

10% de + avec l'abonnemment monthly sans doute.

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, ça fait un bail que j'annonce les prix avec la réduc vip. J'ai la flemme de le signaler.
Ah, 7.91€ en fait, je m'étais planté.

----------


## FB74

> Ouais, ça fait un bail que j'annonce les prix avec la réduc vip. J'ai la flemme de le signaler.
> Ah, 7.91€ en fait, je m'étais planté.


Ouais, enfin, avec l'assurance "Baalim rembourse la différence", pas de soucis.  :;): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais, enfin, avec l'assurance "Baalim rembourse la différence", pas de soucis.


En clés greenlight.
Vous pouvez garder la monnaie  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Drawtopia premium gratos sur android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...awtopiapremium

Crash incoming : super cloudbuilt, le remake/remaster que personne n'attendait sort cette semaine à 18 €
Rendez-vous dans un bundle dans quelque mois.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...er_Cloudbuilt/


Axiom Verge 8.09 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/axiom-verge

----------


## FB74

_Les bons plans de Baalim..._

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Vivement ce soir pour le bon plan de FB74

----------


## FB74

> Vivement ce soir pour le bon plan de FB74


Héhéhéhéhé... je t'ai à l'oeil...  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

*Star ocean 5* ps4 à 10.28 €  ::O:  (avec peut être un euro de réduction en livraison lente)

https://www.amazon.fr/Star-Ocean-Int...0992803&sr=1-1

COD Infinite warfare legacy à 30 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Call-Duty-Infi...992940&sr=1-23

*Dead Rising 4* à 18.37 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Microsoft-Dead...993050&sr=1-42

Pour Froust et tous les attachés de presse, mineurs, qui fréquentent le forum, un magnifique sac en peluche pikachu à 145 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Sac-Peluche-Pi...993177&sr=1-76

*EDF 2* ps vita à 12.57 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Earth-Defense-...993110&sr=1-49

----------


## talouche

*Rage* à 2,19 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/rage

a priori pas de lien avec le _Dollar rage bundle_

----------


## Baalim

DLC the final stand pour battlefield 4 gratos
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...-4-final-stand

----------


## Wolverine

Ceux qui ont un compte *GMG* ont du recevoir un mail avec un lien pour générer un VOUCHER pour XCOM  - War of the Chosen.
Ca descend la préco à *29,19€*

----------


## FB74

Oeuvre de charité (Game Changer Charity):
https://tiltify.com/events/crystal-d...rsary-campaign

1$ - Crystal Classics Game Bundle:

PC Codes Only
 Legacy of Kain: Defiance
 Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
 Blood Omen 2:  Legacy of Kain 
 Project Snowblind
 Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2 
 Pandemonium



15$ :

PC Codes Only
 Tomb Raider (2013)
 Tomb Raider: Underworld
 Tomb Raider: Anniversary
 Tomb Raider: Legend Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
 Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris 


$25 - 25th Anniversary Game Bundle :

PC Codes Only 

>> Les 12 jeux des 2 packs du dessus


En gros, soit les 6 premiers jeux pour 1$, soit les jeux Tomb Raider pour 15$.

Ou le tout pour 25$.... puisque c'est une oeuvre de charité (donc illogique par rapport au prix des 2 combinés...  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Baalim

Humm... tu sais que j'en ai déjà parlé la semaine dernière hein ?  ::trollface:: 



Just cause 3 à 10€ sur steam.

-80% sur le prix de pressure overdrive pour les possesseurs du premier opus.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42...ure_Overdrive/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ceux qui ont un compte *GMG* ont du recevoir un mail avec un lien pour générer un VOUCHER pour XCOM  - War of the Chosen.
> Ca descend la préco à *29,19€*


Ca reste cher pour un DLC! (mais je ne connais pas l'ampleur des changements apportés  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Wolverine

Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais c'est toujours moins cher que plein tarif :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

> Humm... tu sais que j'en ai déjà parlé la semaine dernière hein ?


Oh, j'ai dû zapper 60% de tes posts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

J'annonce la sortie d'un nouvel humble bundle  :Cigare: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/saints-row-bundle

Probablement.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'annonce la sortie d'un nouvel humble bundle 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/saints-row-bundle
> 
> Probablement.


 :Clap:

----------


## machiavel24

> J'annonce la sortie d'un nouvel humble bundle 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/saints-row-bundle
> 
> Probablement.


Il est un peu mensonger, pas que du Saints Row dedans. Remboursé  :Cell:   ::ninja:: .

Palier 1 (Pas cher : 1$) :

Risen 3: Titan Lords Complete Edition 
Deadlight: Director's Cut 
Homefront 
Saints Row 2 

Palier 2 (Plus cher : entre 4 et 5$) :

Saints Row: The Third 
Saints Row: Gat Out of Hell 
Mighty No. 9 
Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition 
Et des trucs plus tard ( Je parie sur du Sacred et peut être le premier Saints Row).

Palier 3 ( Tant pis Humble Monthly : 15$) :

Homefront®: The Revolution Standard Edition 
Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition 
Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package 
Saint's Row: Gat Out of Hell - Devil's Workshop Pack 

Palier 4 (Je suis un vrai : 75$) :

Agents of Mayhem

----------


## FB74

> J'annonce la sortie d'un nouvel humble bundle 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/saints-row-bundle
> 
> Probablement.


Pas terrible, c'est pour ça que je ne l'ai pas posté.  :Tap: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> 


Trolling is my business... And business is good.



N'empêche, le bta s'est violemment écroulé en quelques minutes  ::O:

----------


## Wolverine

Et ajout de ceux là au *Telltale Bundle*

 Jurassic Park: The Game

The Wolf Among Us

The Walking Dead: 400 Days

Poker Night 2

Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse

----------


## Cannes

Bonne idée de rajouter The Wolf Among Us :D 
(par contre Jurassic Park : The Game..la bonne blague.)

----------


## FB74

> N'empêche, le bta s'est violemment écroulé en quelques minutes


Je ne suis pas vraiment intéressé par ces jeux, mais le prix moyen me donnerait presque envie de le prendre pour faire du stock de clés.  ::ninja:: 












Stock que tout le monde aura et qu'on ne pourra que donner...  :Emo:

----------


## madgic

Et personne ne parle des ajouts aux telltale games bundle ?

Voici les jeux rajoutées dans le bta :

Jurassic Park: The Game
The Wolf Among Us
The Walking Dead: 400 Days
Poker Night 2
Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse

----------


## Baalim

> Et ajout de ceux là au *Telltale Bundle*
> 
>  Jurassic Park: The Game
> 
> The Wolf Among Us
> 
> The Walking Dead: 400 Days
> 
> Poker Night 2
> ...


Mais mais mais...que fait le chat ? Double failure  ::sad::

----------


## Cannes

> Et personne ne parle des ajouts aux telltale games bundle ?
> 
> Voici les jeux rajoutées dans le bta :
> 
> Jurassic Park: The Game
> The Wolf Among Us
> The Walking Dead: 400 Days
> Poker Night 2
> Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse


*tousse*

----------


## FB74

> Mais mais mais...que fait le chat ? Double failure


Je suis énervé parce qu'un site me doit un bon d'achat de 20 euros sur Mamazon, et que je sens arriver la sodo-cactus + vinaigre...  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> J'annonce la sortie d'un nouvel humble bundle 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/saints-row-bundle
> Probablement.


C'est clair que pour les deux du fond qui n'avaient pas déjà toute la collec' de *Saints Row*, c'est un peu le bundle ultime. 
Pour les autres... euh... ça se discute. *Risen 3* pour un tout petit prix, ça peut le faire.

----------


## Olima

Je suis presque tenté pour Killer is Dead, mais j'ai tellement lu partout que ça plantait... Et pour voir l'ampleur du désastre de Mighty n°9... Deadlight, ça vaut quoi ?
(edit : ah putain, je l'ai déjà  :Facepalm:  je me baalimise)

----------


## Gloppy

> *Just cause 3* à 10€ sur steam.


J'y joue en ce moment même, ça vaut tellement 10 euros (et même plus). Go, go, go !

----------


## FB74

> (edit : ah putain, je l'ai déjà  je me *baalimise*)


Ouais, la déchéance...  :Emo: 







 ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Je suis presque tenté pour Killer is Dead, mais j'ai tellement lu partout que ça plantait... Et pour voir l'ampleur du désastre de Mighty n°9... Deadlight, ça vaut quoi ?
> (edit : ah putain, je l'ai déjà  je me baalimise)


Court, bonne D.A., plutôt sympa sans être extraordinaire.

----------


## Wolverine

> Ceux qui ont un compte *GMG* ont du recevoir un mail avec un lien pour générer un VOUCHER pour XCOM  - War of the Chosen.
> Ca descend la préco à *29,19€*


Pareil pour *PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS*, ça le fait à *21,89€* soit son prix le plus bas selon ITAD

----------


## Kaede

> Court, bonne D.A., plutôt sympa sans être extraordinaire.


Pas mieux, mais j'ai carrément décroché en cours de jeu. Le gameplay est plutôt banal mais le background assez original voire marquant (la touche Suda 51 ?).
Il y a quelques bugs connus (et jamais corrigés) mais j'y ai pas eu droit, et aucun problème de stabilité chez moi (j'ai du jouer 4-5h).

----------


## Baalim

*Yakuza kiwami* (ps4) à 27 € en choisissant la livraison amazon 3 jours.
https://www.amazon.fr/SEGA-Yakuza-Ki...dp/B071LFQWD3/

*Skyrim legendary* à 11.24 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ndary-Edition/

Même prix chez gamebillet

----------


## ERISS

Gratos
http://fireflowergames.com/shop/dirty-split/

----------


## Woshee

> -80% sur le prix de pressure overdrive pour les possesseurs du premier opus.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/42...ure_Overdrive/


Ça a l'air sympa pour de la coop ! Un possesseur du premier peut il faire un gift avec la réduction dans ce cas là ?

----------


## Baalim

Dlc war of the chosen à 10$ chez amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ew_asin_detail

----------


## machiavel24

> Dlc war of the chosen à 10$ chez amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ew_asin_detail


Plus maintenant  ::sad:: .

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai mis 2 jours à comprendre que je voulais rejouer à Quake premier du nom... Et du coup, j'ai loupé le bundle Bundle Stars... 
(Je vais ressortir le CD  ::P: )

----------


## Gloppy

> Plus maintenant .


Rah, les boules !

----------


## la Vieille

The Evil Within, en vente flash sur GMG, est à 3.79, son historical low, sur WinGameStore

----------


## neophus

Acheté merci pour le lien du bundle

----------


## Baalim

Humpu day bundulu  ::o: 

https://www.indiegala.com/hump

Avec Full blast, lemuria et Fossil Echo

A noter le chelou mais intrigant :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...ts_for_Nobody/

----------


## Lucretia

Aucune idée si ça peut vous intéresser ou non, mais il y a *des coupons 90% qui traînent en ce moment sur Steam* pour :

*Wuppo* 15€ - 90% = 1,50€
*Domino Sky* 4€ - 90% = 0,40€

J'en ai utilisé un de chaque par Coupon Dumpster pour usage personnel. Et il leur en reste encore.

----------


## FB74

Sur le* Windows Store*, j'ai vu que *Defense Zone Original* est gratuit:
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/stor...l/9wzdncrdfvs1

Je ne sais pas si c'est habituel ou promotionnel, mais c'est bien la version complète et pas la version dite "lite".

----------


## Baalim

Promo star wars, lego et disney chez bundlestars
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/collections/disney

----------


## FB74

> Promo star wars, lego et disney chez bundlestars
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/collections/disney


C'est là qu'on comprend bien l'étendue du mot "licences"...

----------


## Baalim

Pour Marmottas et les autres, Quake 1 et 2 à 1.24 € l'unité.
Et c'est fois, Quake IV à 3.74 €

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/quake
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/quake-ii
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/quake-iv

Hunted et son elfe à boobs à 1.24 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...e-demons-forge

----------


## Baalim

Mafia 3 à 7.99€ en livraison lente.

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B013K1Y3AS/

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour Marmottas et les autres, Quake 1 et 2 à 1.24 € l'unité.
> Et c'est fois, Quake IV à 3.74 €


Tu mérites une déclaration d'amour, toi...

Demain, place des Ternes ? (J'aurai une guitare et des lunettes)

Merci sinon...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

:Cigare: 

Version complète (ou presque vu qu'il manque 500 $ de costumes  ::siffle:: ) de *Dead or Alive 5* à 14 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-5-last-round/

*Cities skylines deluxe* à 9.25 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...eluxe-edition/

*Yaiba ninja gaiden Z* (c'est eux qui le disent) à 7.12 €
C'est pas ça qui le rendra moins pourri.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...inja-gaiden-z/

Beau cas de parasitisme commercial  ::o: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...Minutes_Wings/

----------


## SeigneurAo

> C'est là qu'on comprend bien l'étendue du mot "licences"...


Disney aujourd'hui, c'est (évidemment) Disney, mais aussi Pixar, Star Wars, Marvel...
Que ce soit au niveau cinématographique ou vidéo-ludique, un béhémoth, donc.

----------


## FB74

> Disney aujourd'hui, c'est (évidemment) Disney, mais aussi Pixar, Star Wars, Marvel...
> Que ce soit au niveau cinématographique ou vidéo-ludique, un béhémoth, donc.


Je sais tout ça.  :tired: 










 ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

> Mafia 3 à 7.99€ en livraison lente.
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B013K1Y3AS/


Je le vois à 8,99€ chez moi.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Je le vois à 8,99€ chez moi.


Livraison lente = -1€ quand tu es abonné Prime, donc 7,99€  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Dying light the following enhanced edition à 15 € fnac des ternes

----------


## Wolverine

> Livraison lente = -1€ quand tu es abonné Prime, donc 7,99€


Hmm, j'avais oublié ce détail  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

Riddick dark athena 2.84 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CRADA/...on-dark-athena

Blade kitten ep1 0.72 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BK/blade-kitten

Ghost recon wildlands 24.15£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TOM-CLA...econ-wildlands

Fallout 4  8.6£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-FALLOUT4/

Le reste:
https://uk.gamersgate.com/offers

----------


## madgic

Sur la page Facebook de Steam :




> Today's Deal: Save 40% on Everything !


 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Sur la page Facebook de Steam :


http://store.steampowered.com/app/582270/Everything/

Sans doute...  ::ninja:: 
Quel blagueur ce Gabe...  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

> Mafia 3 à 7.99€ en livraison lente.
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B013K1Y3AS/


On a l'Ost avec çà ?

----------


## Gloppy

> On a l'Ost avec çà ?


Et un paquet de douze Mars en bonus issu d'_Amazon Pantry_, je crois...

----------


## Baalim

> On a l'Ost avec çà ?


Si on se fie à ça :
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....L._SL1000_.jpg

Non.

----------


## BeaM

> Le reste:
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/offers


dont Doom a £8.60
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DOOM2016/

----------


## Pitchblack

> Riddick dark athena 2.84 €
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CRADA/...on-dark-athena


Excellent, çà faisait un moment que je voulais une version dematérialisée. Merci  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Excellent, çà faisait un moment que je voulais une version dematérialisée. Merci


Fonce alors parce qu'il a justement été retiré cette année (je pense) de la vente sur GOG et Steam (une histoire de droits expirés je pense). C'est déjà étonnant qu'il soit encore disponible sur GamersGate.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Fonce alors parce qu'il a justement été retiré cette année (je pense) de la vente sur GOG et Steam (une histoire de droits expirés je pense). C'est déjà étonnant qu'il soit encore disponible sur GamersGate.


Achat fait. A priori il s'agit d'un installeur avec son propre serial. 
Je ne pourrais pas tester avant quelques temps, mais çà m'a l'air une version sans drm Steam ou activation GoG. 
Le détail du jeu dans la biblio gamersgate ne met en drm que "Tages" (??), là où ils mentionneraient ordinairement des "third party" / Steam.

----------


## banditbandit

> Excellent, çà faisait un moment que je voulais une version dematérialisée. Merci


Ouais celui-ci est pas mal même si je préfère le premier (il est inclus non !?).

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais celui-ci est pas mal même si je préfère le premier (il est inclus non !?).


Oui.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Ouais celui-ci est pas mal même si je préfère le premier (il est inclus non !?).


Je n'ai jamais fait que le premier (Escape from Butcher Bay). 
Mais j'ai l'impression que de toutes façons on ne trouve plus que la version Dark Athena maintenant.

----------


## FB74

Humble Store: *The Word at War*.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-world-at-war/

Différents jeux.

----------


## la Vieille

*Doom* qui tombe à 15 € grâce aux Flash Deals sur GMG, est à son _Historical Low_ chez GameBillet (11 €).

(Ce post est sponsorisé par l'Association pour des Majuscules Partout).

----------


## Stelarc

> *Doom* qui tombe à 15 € grâce aux Flash Deals sur GMG, est à son _Historical Low_ chez GameBillet (11 €).
> 
> (Ce post est sponsorisé par l'Association pour des Majuscules Partout).





> dont Doom a £8.60
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DOOM2016/


C'est ça le moins cher pour Doom, un peu au-dessus de ton post. ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

> Si on se fie à ça :
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....L._SL1000_.jpg
> 
> Non.


Merci, dommage l'OST du 2 était vraiment top.

----------


## la Vieille

> C'est ça le moins cher pour Doom, un peu au-dessus de ton post.


Oups  ::unsure:: 
C'est ça de checker le topic quarante fois par jour, à la fin tu oublies ce que tu as lu  ::ninja:: 

En attendant, pourquoi il est pas référencé sur ITAD ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Pareil pour *PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS*, ça le fait à *21,89€* soit son prix le plus bas selon ITAD


J'ai pas reçu le mail, le code est unique ou... ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je n'ai jamais fait que le premier (Escape from Butcher Bay). 
> Mais j'ai l'impression que de toutes façons on ne trouve plus que la version Dark Athena maintenant.


Oui. Et la version de Escape from Butcher Bay est une version où ils ont un peu amélioré les graphismes il me semble. Faudra que je me fasse Dark Athena à l'occasion aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## Shapa

> J'ai pas reçu le mail, le code est unique ou... ?


Ouaip, il faut être inscrit a la newsletter.

----------


## Baalim

COD infinite warfare jouable gratos jusqu'au 31/07
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...inite_Warfare/

Onechambara chaos ps4 à 8.47 €
http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...633015750.html

Syberia 3 à 20 e
https://www.amazon.fr/Syberia-%C3%A9...dp/B01H0YJ9FK/

----------


## Mastaba

> J'y joue en ce moment même, ça vaut tellement 10 euros (et même plus). Go, go, go !


Ca vaut le coups de prendre le DLC avec pour 16,24€ ou pas du tout?
De même pour le pack Just cause collection bundle à 19.98€ ?  ::blink::

----------


## Elntahl

> J'ai pas reçu le mail, le code est unique ou... ?


Je viens de le voir, je l'ai reçu le 16 et ça marchait jusqu'au 19. ::|: 
Si quelqu'un en a un et que c'est pas lié au compte, je suis intéressé.

----------


## Baalim

Dark souls III 20€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--2978-1

Guild of dungeoneering 4.19€
https://www.gamebillet.com/guild-of-dungeoneering

N++ à 6.74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/n-nplusplus

Gal Civ III à 3.8€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GC3/ga...ivilizations-i

----------


## acdctabs

> Ce qui serait encore plus beau, ce serait qu'ils règlent leurs problèmes de désynchronisation des sous-titres qui est récurrent sur la moitié du déjà pas bien fourni catalogue.





> J'ai aucune désynchro de sous titre et lâché d'american gods est très bonne !


La langue du sous-titre est peut-être l'explication de pourquoi l'un de vous a la désynchro et pas l'autre.
Sur le premier épisode par exemple, les sous-titre anglais sont complètement désynchronisés, les sous-titres français parfaits.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ca vaut le coups de prendre le DLC avec pour 16,24€ ou pas du tout?
> De même pour le pack Just cause collection bundle à 19.98€ ?


Au départ, j'avais acheté le jeu seul car on m'avait laissé entendre que le contenu des DLC risquait de déséquilibrer le jeu. Au final, backlog oblige, j'ai eu le temps d'acheter les DLC à petit prix avant de me lancer sérieusement dans *Just Cause 3*... et je ne le regrette pas. 
Effectivement, après un paquet d'heures de jeu et l'accomplissement de missions liées aux DLC je dispose d'équipement très efficace... mais aussi très fun. Et si la difficulté est peut-être légèrement atténuée de ce fait, le confort de jeu est augmenté, ainsi que la variété des possibilités. 
Donc à priori, je pense que les DLC valent le coup pour 6,25 euros de plus. 
Quant au bundle, faut voir, tu risques quand même l'overdose, les Just Cause étant déjà assez répétitifs dans le principe.

----------


## Baalim

Tales of zestiria à 10.65€
https://www.gamebillet.com/tales-of-zestiria-2

Je confirme pour Just cause. Le 3 suffit largement.

----------


## Mastaba

Ok merci du retour!

----------


## FrousT

> Tales of zestiria à 10.65€
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tales-of-zestiria-2
> 
> Je confirme pour Just cause. Le 3 suffit largement.


Tain j'ai lu *Berseria*  ::sad::  Je voulais en refaire un depuis Symphonia mais j'ai entendu que Zestiria était bof  ::(: 

Et sinon pareil need un code pour *PUBG*  :Vibre:

----------


## Gloppy

> Ok merci du retour!


Au passage, il est vivement recommandé d'avoir 16 Go de RAM pour éviter des crashs liés à des memory leaks. Ou alors faire des sessions de jeu pas trop longues (rebooter le jeu de temps en temps). Pour ma part, j'ai effectivement connu quelques crashs. 

Je te recommande aussi de télécharger le mod "no intro" qui zappe la cinématique d'introduction de quarante secondes inutiles (si ce n'est pour nous rappeler que Rico est cool, que Square Enix édite et qu'Avalanche Studios développe).

----------


## ShotMaster

Tous les Tales Of se valent à mon avis. Faut juste pas les enchaîner parce que ça se ressemble beaucoup d'un épisode à l'autre quand même.

----------


## FrousT

> Tous les Tales Of se valent à mon avis. Faut juste pas les enchaîner parce que ça se ressemble beaucoup d'un épisode à l'autre quand même.


Tant que j'y suis j'attendrais une bonne promo pour Berseria, j'ai joué à Symphonia sur GameCube à l'époque donc au niveau de l'overdose ça va  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

*Tales of Berseria*
25,65€ (-49%) on GameBillet, activates on Steam
24,37€ with voucher gb5off (may not work on this game)

----------


## Baalim

Sniper ghost warrior gold...0.57€

https://www.dreamgame.com/en/sniper-...gold-edition-1

----------


## Yemmeth

Furi offert pour l'achat d'Absolver sur Gog (+3 eurals crédités sur votre porte monnaie gog)

https://www.gog.com/game/absolver

----------


## Baalim

Tout ceci a l'air très étrange mais... gratuit.
https://plug-in-digital.itch.io/vostockinc





Indie show bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/show

A part, peut être, Death by Game Show, ça ne me semble pas très engageant.

----------


## Baalim

MK 10 à 3.58 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MKX/mortal-kombat-x

----------


## FB74

> MK 10 à 3.58 €
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MKX/mortal-kombat-x


Achetez le !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Olima

Predator bundle sur Bundle stars : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/predator-bundle
pour ceux qui n'ont pas *Bug Butcher et Odallus*, ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Baalim

Beauuuuargh giga bundle : 24 clés pour 1.29 $
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-1

Pour couper court au suspens, non, prey n'est pas dans le bundle.

----------


## machiavel24

> Predator bundle sur Bundle stars : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/predator-bundle
> pour ceux qui n'ont pas *Bug Butcher et Odallus*, ça vaut le coup !


Et Blue Estate parce que Gordor est en vacances donc on peut en dire du bien sans risque  ::ninja:: .

----------


## FB74

> Et Blue Estate parce que Grodor est en vacances donc on peut en dire du bien sans risque .


Seulement si tu l'achètes sur Gog (pour faire plaisir à Gordor).  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Tiens, y a de nouveaux jeux sur chrono.gg ?!?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://store.steampowered.com/app/481870/Mini_Thief/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/52..._of_the_Arena/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...e_Bug_Butcher/

----------


## olaf66

> Predator bundle sur Bundle stars : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/predator-bundle
> pour ceux qui n'ont pas *Bug Butcher et Odallus*, ça vaut le coup !


Merci c'est dans la boite !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

En parlant de chrono.gg, le deal du jour pour ceux qui comptaient prendre Sundered en day one, c'est un poil moins cher que sur steam (parce que vous payez en dollars) et vous avez l'ost en prime (à 9€ sur steam)

----------


## Pitchblack

> Predator bundle sur Bundle stars : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/predator-bundle
> pour ceux qui n'ont pas *Bug Butcher et Odallus*, ça vaut le coup !


Il y a aussi *Space Ranger HD* dans ce bundle, qui est un chouette Privateer-like en 2D : très chouette jeu fourre-tout old-school
(il y a du livre dont vous êtes le héros, du privateer 2D, et du STR dans le même jeu).

----------


## Baalim

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour promouvoir un jeu...

https://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/ne...galia_announce

La regalia de FFXV gratos dans... forza horizon 3

*Armikrog*, à l'agonie, 5 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/armikrog

*The metronomicon* à 5.46 €, jamais vu moins cher.
https://www.dreamgame.com/the-metronomicon

Si vous avez 74 centimes sur votre compte steam et que vous aimez les jeux très rétro, n'hésitez pas à tester alien splatter redux
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...platter_Redux/

----------


## MrKlawn

Ajout de jeux chez Chrono.gg :

Crown Champion: Legends of the Arena
Mini Thief

----------


## schouffy

Je suis le seul à avoir des problèmes avec GamersGate et leur downloaders/setups de merde ?
J'ai très souvent des erreurs, les téléchargements qui échouent ou se bloquent, les setups qui disent que les fichiers sont corrompus etc....

----------


## sticky-fingers

Serveurs en carton : je n'ai pas pu m'authentifier pendant 3 jours.

----------


## Baalim

Vu que personne ne l'a posté depuis hier. Borken sword trilogy à 1 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...rd-trilogy-new

----------


## FB74

*Bundle Stars:*

*Styx, Master of Shadows* à 5.25 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ter-of-shadows

*Doom* à 13.49 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/doom

----------


## Baalim

Super Chibi knight et son ost pour 1.5$

https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...7718f-95037957

American civil war gratos :
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive

Styx master of shadows 5.25 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ter-of-shadows

----------


## FB74

> Styx master of shadows 5.25 €
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ter-of-shadows


Y'a quoi de marqué sur le post juste au dessus... ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a quoi de marqué sur le post juste au dessus... ?


 Que dalle. t'es en ignore list  ::ninja::

----------


## pothi

The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited à 5£ sur gamersgate UK (soit 5.62€ apparemment) 

Je suis toujours autant impressionné par la différence de prix entre la version EU et UK du site.

----------


## Baalim

Steep 22.5€
https://www.gamebillet.com/steep

Civ 6 25.5€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...vilization-VI/

----------


## sticky-fingers

Pas de Prey en Espagne, ou alors à 50€  :Facepalm: 
Et pas vraiment de rayon PC. Ou alors des jeux de 2000-2005 à quelques centimes  ::unsure::

----------


## Kargadum

> The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited à 5£ sur gamersgate UK (soit 5.62€ apparemment) 
> 
> Je suis toujours autant impressionné par la différence de prix entre la version EU et UK du site.


Peut-être pas pour tous les jeux, mais la baisse de la £ est très avantageuse pour les non anglais. Sur UK gamesplanet, il y a moyen de gratter 4-5 € sur chaques titres.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas de Prey en Espagne, ou alors à 50€ 
> Et pas vraiment de rayon PC. Ou alors des jeux de 2000-2005 à quelques centimes


Un coup de pot. Sinon, on faisait une L.I.S.T.E et tu y retournais aussi sec  ::ninja:: 

Mechs & mercs 2.05 €
https://www.dreamgame.com/mechs-mercs-black-talons

----------


## sticky-fingers

j'ai espoir que ça baisse, d'autant que mes vacances n'ont pas allégé mon backlog...
J'attendrai donc  :;):

----------


## FB74

Par contre, c'est bien ce qui me semblait, les flash deals sur *GreenManGaming* sont des deals qu'on a vu passer il y a quelques jours...

Il doit leur rester des clés.  ::ninja::

----------


## BeaM

> *Doom* à 13.49 euros:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/doom


et toujours a £8.60 sur Gamersgate

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DOOM2016/

----------


## Baalim

Prochain candidat à la suppression sur itch.io : red tentacle.

https://redtentacle.itch.io/redtentacle




> You must own a copy of the original game to use Red Tentacle. Just dust off your old cartridge, make a personal backup on your computer in the form of an NES ROM, load it up in Red Tentacle, and get that girl back! See the Red Tentacle website for information on how to make a personal backup of your Maniac Mansion NES cartridge.

----------


## Baalim

Gardez ce bundle en mémoire : c'est absolument TOUT ce qu'on ne veut plus voir sur steam après l'arrêt de greenlight
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-10

On en reparle dans 6 mois pour faire le bilan de steam direct.

----------


## La Chouette

> Gardez ce bundle en mémoire : c'est absolument TOUT ce qu'on ne veut plus voir sur steam après l'arrêt de greenlight
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-10
> 
> On en reparle dans 6 mois pour faire le bilan de steam direct.


Faux, il manque les jeux Zonitron Productions. Des jeux à 5 euros qui fonctionnent toujours sur le même principe, avec juste des changements de sprites, mais en étant toujours aussi buggés à chaque fois.

----------


## FB74

Bundle Stars, *Doom 3* à 1.15 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/doom-3

----------


## Baalim

*The sexy brutale* à 7.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55..._Sexy_Brutale/

*War for the overworld* à 6.24 € en vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...-the-overworld

----------


## Mastaba

Doom3 c'est bien le vrai et pas l'infâme BFG edition?

----------


## Baalim

Pack sacred 2, 3 et citadel pour 5.23 €
https://www.dreamgame.com/en/sacred-franchise-pack-2

----------


## Orkestra

> *The sexy brutale* à 7.5 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/55..._Sexy_Brutale/


Il y a un truc ? Je le vois à 9.99...  ::(:

----------


## Gordor

> Et Blue Estate parce que Gordor est en vacances donc on peut en dire du bien sans risque .


Tutututute ! Grillé ! Un wifi Ricain et paf je vomi !
Blue estate c'est de la merde merci.
Vous pouvez retourner à vos activités.

----------


## acdctabs

Tout ça pour se la péter en disant qu'il a les moyens d'aller chez les ricains.

----------


## FB74

> Tout ça pour se la péter en disant qu'il a les moyens d'aller chez les ricains.


En fait il a gagné un voyage aux USA sur Gog, mais il ne veut pas le dire.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a un truc ? Je le vois à 9.99...


Non non. J'avais vu le prix en £.

----------


## Baalim

Vous en rêviez : *Bus simulator* 16 à 4.62 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-BUS-SIM...s-simulator-16

*Transocean 2 : rivals* à 6.71 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TO2R-RE...ocean-2-rivals

----------


## neophus

*FNAC - Toulouse :* 
que -50pr cent piur prey soit 25 € plus ou moins par contre il y a des dishonored 2 à -70% soit 10 € une bonne affaire

----------


## scritche

il y a une L.I.S.T.E. pour dishonored 2?

----------


## Baalim

> il y a une L.I.S.T.E. pour dishonored 2?


Nan, ça c'était avant.

indie motivational bundle...
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Même pas foutus d'y mettre danmaku unlimited 3  :tired: 
*
The metronomicon* à 5.5 € cette fois chez gamebillet.
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-metronomicon


Un des meilleurs jeux de son époque et la preuve par 9 que la 2D vieillit mieux que la 3D : *hidden & dangerous* : 1.39 €
https://www.gog.com/game/hidden_dangerous_action_pack

Pensée spéciale pour la boite king size qu'on n'arrivait pas à ranger.

*Rex Nebular*, probablement le premier jeu estampillé gamergate de l'humanité, est à 1.35 €  ::ninja:: 
https://www.gog.com/game/rex_nebular..._gender_bender


Précommandez *Absolver* pour 30 $ et récupérez Furi et 3.45 $ de cashback en bonus.
https://www.gog.com/game/absolver

----------


## Mastaba

> Tutututute ! Grillé ! Un wifi Ricain et paf je vomi !
> Blue estate c'est de la merde merci.
> Vous pouvez retourner à vos activités.


Il y a des Auchan là bas? A quel prix ils font Prey?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Nan, ça c'était avant.
> 
> indie motivational bundle...
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday
> 
> Même pas foutus d'y mettre danmonku unlimited 3


C'est un spécial Graouuu celui-là  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

*Fnac Poitiers*, j'ai crû au bonheur en voyant des GTA V, Tomb Raider 20th anniversary et des Witcher 3 dans le bac des soldes avec mention 10% supplémentaires, avant de voir que ceux-ci ne sont "bradés" qu'à 10% de leur prix fort.
Pas de Dishonored 2 et les Prey au même rabais (50%) qu'ailleurs.

La tristitude du Poitou  ::sad::

----------


## Ruvon

> *Fnac Poitiers*, j'ai crû au bonheur en voyant des GTA V, Tomb Raider 20th anniversary et des Witcher 3 dans le bac des soldes avec mention 10% supplémentaires, avant de voir que ceux-ci ne sont "bradés" qu'à 10% de leur prix fort.
> Pas de Dishonored 2 et les Prey au même rabais (50%) qu'ailleurs.
> 
> La tristitude du Poitou


Je te rassure, c'était pareil à la Fnac Bellecour à Lyon et pas mieux à la Fnac Part-Dieu la semaine dernière. C'est pas lié au Poitou, même si je suis d'accord, le Poitou c'est la zone  ::ninja:: 

Telepath Tactics à 6$ sur Chrono.gg

Jamais entendu parler, un jeu de tactique en tour par tour assez confidentiel visiblement mais le trailer montre des possibilités tactiques intéressantes... Si quelqu'un connait ça m'intéresse d'avoir un avis  :;):

----------


## FB74

La franchise *Anno* en promo sur Steam pour ceux qui n'en ont aucun:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/anno

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Vu à la Fnac de Bourges (meilleure Fnac de France) :

Prey 25-30€
Act of agression 9€ (historique itad 8€)

Juste pour parler du bled (presque) mais attention très peu d'exemplaires  :Cigare:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Moon Hunters à 6 balles et des poussières (7.49$) sur Amazon (VPN requis)

----------


## erkadae

> Vu à la Fnac de Bourges (meilleure Fnac de France) :
> 
> Prey 25-30€
> Act of agression 9€ (historique itad 8€)
> 
> Juste pour parler du bled (presque) mais attention très peu d'exemplaires


 ::o:  Un bon plan sur la fnac de Bourges incroyable  :^_^: .

----------


## FB74

> Vu à la Fnac de Bourges (meilleure Fnac de France) :
> 
> Prey 25-30€
> Act of agression 9€ (historique itad 8€)
> 
> Juste pour parler du bled (presque) mais attention très peu d'exemplaires


Payé 3 euros chez Cora en début d'année.  ::ninja::

----------


## erkadae

> Payé 3 euros chez Cora en début d'année.


Je sais même pas s'il y a un Cora chez nous  ::|: , on parle de Bourges quand même  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Dites, on n'a pas vu le Baalim aujourd'hui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Il écume peut-être son backlog ?  ::):

----------


## FB74

> Il écume peut-être son backlog ?


Ou il a fait une attaque en apprenant que la Russie allait bannir les VPN et les proxys au 1er novembre ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Ou il a fait une attaque en apprenant que la Russie allait bannir les VPN et les proxys au 1er novembre ?


ou il a trouvé un Auchan qui vends des Prey à 10 euros et là il remonte la L.I.S.T.E.

----------


## McCauley

> Dites, on n'a pas vu le Baalim aujourd'hui ?


Il attend 20h00 pour poster le nouveau Humble Bundle  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> Il attend 20h00 pour poster le nouveau Humble Bundle


Humble Game Maker Bundle, je le lui laisse...  ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

Ajouts palier 2 du Saints Row bundle : 

Sacred Franchise Pack (Sacred 2 et Sacred citadel + DLC)
Secret Files: Tunguska
Lost Horizon

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Humble Game Maker Bundle, je le lui laisse...


Pour info, on peut avoir 3 jeux gratuit si on laisse son adresse mail à humble bundle. c'est tout en bas de la page

 - Extreme Burger Defense
 - Freeway Mutant
 - 10 Second Ninja X GameMaker Edition

C'est pas des clés steam, c'est meme pas sûr que ça soit des jeux mais c'est gratuit...

Oh putain mon premier bon plan  :WTF:

----------


## Eradan

On a trouvé le nouveau multi de Baalim.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Je sais même pas s'il y a un Cora chez nous , on parle de Bourges quand même


je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans un seul Cora de toute ma vie  ::o:  j'imagine même pas ce que je rate  ::'(:

----------


## FB74

> je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans un seul Cora de toute ma vie  j'imagine même pas ce que je rate


Tu rates rien.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, j'espère qu'il n'est rien arrivé à Baalim.  :Emo:

----------


## Eradan

Cora, c'est un truc de consanguins.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Cora, c'est un truc de consanguins.


Il y en a un à Vichy. Je sais pas si ça joue.  ::siffle:: 




> Bon, j'espère qu'il n'est rien arrivé à Baalim.


Mais son contrat dit quoi ? C'est 365 jours l'année ou il y a droit à des RTT ?

----------


## FB74

> Mais son contrat dit quoi ? C'est 365 jours l'année ou il y a droit à des RTT ?


Baalim est un bot, donc à part une panne de serveur...  ::ninja::

----------


## S0da

> Bon, j'espère qu'il n'est rien arrivé à Baalim.


Ah, vous voyez bien que quand il est pas là, il nous manque  ::cry::

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est quoi le meilleur plan actuellement pour PUBG ? A force de voir la moitié de ma liste d'amis Steam y jouer et de regarder le jeu sur Twitch, j'ai grave envie d'y jouer  :Bave:

----------


## Kohtsaro

J'ai un voucher de 27% GreenManGaming ça le fait à 21.89€, mais je crois que je peux pas le donner (il doit pas marché sur un autre compte je suppose, enfin si ça t'intéresse on peux toujours essayer)

----------


## JulLeBarge

A priori c'est lié à l'email... je pense pas que ça fonctionnera, mais je veux bien tester

----------


## McCauley

> J'ai un voucher de 27% GreenManGaming ça le fait à 21.89€, mais je crois que je peux pas le donner (il doit pas marché sur un autre compte je suppose, enfin si ça t'intéresse on peux toujours essayer)


J'ai eu le jeu comme ça aussi.

----------


## FB74

Retour de *Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor, GOTY* à 4 euros sur GreenManGaming.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-year-edition/

Le Voucher n'a plus l'air de fonctionner.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> C'est quoi le meilleur plan actuellement pour PUBG ? A force de voir la moitié de ma liste d'amis Steam y jouer et de regarder le jeu sur Twitch, j'ai grave envie d'y jouer


A ma connaissance, pas de promo pour le jeu tout court. Il me semble que le prix n'a jamais été moins cher sur Steam. Ils n'en ont pas besoin, en même temps, ça se vend tellement bien comme ça... Je l'ai pris, j'y ai joué 2 heures pour le moment, ça me botte bien. Je ne regrette pas même s'il passe actuellement après d'autres trucs qui étaient en liste d'attente  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Vous inquiétez pas pour Baalim, à priori il tire de la flèche Slovène. Enfin je vous retransmets ça comme ça vient  ::unsure::

----------


## la Vieille

Il… 

Tire de… 

La flèche Slovène  ::blink:: 

Il se protège au moins ?

----------


## Marmottas

Y a des Auchan en Slovénie ?
(J'ai peur)

----------


## BenRicard

> Y a des Auchan en Slovénie ?
> (J'ai peur)


Et bien quand on se renseigne, ça fait peur quand même ! J'ai même du mal à y croire ! On comprend mieux pourquoi il est allé la bas !  ::ninja:: 

lien

----------


## shazamic

Cdiscount fait de la promo "à perte"... sur des jeux PC (mais livraison gratuite à partir de 25€ de produits cdiscount*):
Borderland 2 GOTY : 1.99€
Watchdog : 2.49€
South Park Stick of truth : 2.49€
Starcraft 2 trilogie : 29.87€
Warhammer: Space Marine : 1.99€
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 : 3.60€


Les 482 pages à éplucher : http://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vid...l-1030915.html

* Si tu achetes l'option "A volonté", soit 19€ pr la 1ere année :/
* Si le produit a la mention : Livraison gratuite en Points Retrait
* Si le produit est vendu par Cdiscount, et non un marchand du market

Finalement, c'est livraison 4€ MINIMUM en point relais. Pff, Cdiscount, quoi...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Mad Max à 5€ sur indiegala https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/234140_gb

et concernant Cdiscount j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait pas mieux que Borderlands 2  ::sad:: 

EDIT : sur GMG

Quantum Conundrum à 2€ https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/quantum-conundrum/
Endless Legend (Classic) à 6.37€ https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...assic-edition/
Wolfenstein The New Order à 5€ https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ein-new-order/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> A ma connaissance, pas de promo pour le jeu tout court. Il me semble que le prix n'a jamais été moins cher sur Steam. Ils n'en ont pas besoin, en même temps, ça se vend tellement bien comme ça... Je l'ai pris, j'y ai joué 2 heures pour le moment, ça me botte bien. Je ne regrette pas même s'il passe actuellement après d'autres trucs qui étaient en liste d'attente


En fait il est à moins de 22€ sur GMG mais en utilisant un code unique lié au client et reçu par email. Mais effectivement pas de promo ailleurs sauf celle-ci.

----------


## Retrojm

Dommage pour les frais de port Cdiscount, Borderlands 2 à 2 € c'était tentant !

Bon, après je suppose que le jeu vaut bien les 6 euros demandés.

----------


## shazamic

J'allais passer commande sur C-popup-Discount, mais finalement y'a pas de fdp gratos**
Fdp min. à 4€ en point relais avec 1semaine de délai. Donc pour 2 jeux à 2.50€, ca ne vaut pas le coup...

** Si tu achetes l'option "A volonté", soit 19€ pr la 1ere année, ou/et * Si le produit à la mention : Livraison gratuite en Points Retrait

----------


## jopopoe

Hum je sais pas comment tu t'y prends, moi j'ai acheté pour 25 euros de jeux (3 borderlands, 2 South Park, 2 Watchdogs et 2 Assassin's Creed IV) et j'ai bien eu les frais de port gratuits.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'ai Cdiscount à volonté s'il y a des intéressés

----------


## Retrojm

Sympa, merci ! Un petit Borderlands 2 à 2 euros m’intéresserait  ::):  

On fait une L-I-S-T-E ?  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Borderlands 2 acheté ! (ma femme, cette geek, ne voulait pas manquer l'offre)  ::ninja::

----------


## shazamic

> Hum je sais pas comment tu t'y prends, moi j'ai acheté pour 25 euros de jeux (3 borderlands, 2 South Park, 2 Watchdogs et 2 Assassin's Creed IV) et j'ai bien eu les frais de port gratuits.


Je viens de comprendre: j'avais pris 2 jeux à 2.5€ + un raspberry à 45€ mais pas livré par Cdiscon'. Du coup, il manquait quand même 20€ pour une livraison gratuite avec point relais.

Du coup, la trilogie Starcraft2 est bien à 29.87€, fpin  ::):

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Si liste il y a je serais bien intéressé  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

Si jamais quelqu'un n'a pas utilité de son code et peut me prendre une clé de PUBG à 22€ sur GMG je peux la lui rembourser via Paypal ce soir.
Ce serait chou  ::love:: 

Je me suis désabonné il y a 2 mois de leur newsletter  ::cry::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah faites là votre liste. Il faut au moins 10€ de courses pour Cdiscount à volonté. Et si vous êtes à plus de 25€ au final, même pas besoin de moi

----------


## FB74

> Si jamais quelqu'un n'a pas utilité de son code et peut me prendre une clé de PUBG à 22€ sur GMG je peux la lui rembourser via Paypal ce soir.
> Ce serait chou 
> 
> Je me suis désabonné il y a 2 mois de leur newsletter



T'es toujours intéressé ?

----------


## Baalim

> Et bien quand on se renseigne, ça fait peur quand même ! J'ai même du mal à y croire ! On comprend mieux pourquoi il est allé la bas ! 
> 
> lien


Là, y'a surtout du lidl... Et 40° à l'ombre  :Sweat:

----------


## Chiff

Courage on pense à toi très fort !

Indie gala aussi d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: 

https://www.indiegala.com/crystalani...DLE+-+20170802

----------


## Yves Signal

Merci à FB74 et erynnie pour les 2 clés pubg, nous sommes ravis  ::love::

----------


## FB74

> Merci à FB74 et erynnie pour les 2 clés pubg, nous sommes ravis


 :;): 

Y'a aussi un Voucher 20% sur Doom, ce qui le place à 12 euros.

----------


## fletch2099

tin le chat je voulais une clé pubg justement!!!!! (c'est quoi?)

----------


## FB74

> tin le chat je voulais une clé pubg justement!!!!! (c'est quoi?)


C'est pour les initiés seulement.  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

Toutes les réponses sont là  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

PUBG à force d'en entendre parler c'est hyper tentant mais j'ose pas y coller les palmes de peur de rester scotché pendant des dizaines d'heures  ::unsure:: 

Sinon un bon plan console:
Xbox One S 500Go à 200€ avec Battlefield 1 chez Boulanger, en retrait magasin uniquement (vu sur lesnumeriques.com)

----------


## Baalim

Day of the tentacle remastered gratos sur twitch prime

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tiens, te revoilà toi ? T'en as fini avec les slovènes ?

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, te revoilà toi ? T'en as fini avec les slovènes ?


Nan. C'était ponctuel entre deux bières  ::ninja::

----------


## pitmartinz

Le Monthly qui arrive dans 6h et toujours aucun message sur ce sujet ?  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

> Nan. C'était ponctuel entre deux bières


Ça me rappelle que les seuls mots que j'ai retenu de mon voyage là-bas c'est _pivo prosim_.

----------


## BenRicard

> Le Monthly qui arrive dans 6h et toujours aucun message sur ce sujet ?


Tu es fébrile mon petit Pit ?  ::): 

Ya pas grand chose à dire en même temps. Au vu de la qualité du bundle de ces derniers mois, pas de troll a l'horizon.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Le Monthly qui arrive dans 6h et toujours aucun message sur ce sujet ?


En attendant l'annonce ce soir et vu que personne ne l'a mentionné, y'a eu un leak et l'un des jeux sera One Piece Burning Blood.

----------


## acdctabs

S'il y a des leak maintenant sur les monthly ...

----------


## madgic

Vous auriez pu le mettre en spoil  :;): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## BenRicard

Yavait pas eu un jeu One Piece dans le monthly il y a pas si longtemps ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Yavait pas eu un jeu One Piece dans le monthly il y a pas si longtemps ?


One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 dans le monthly de mars.

----------


## Baalim

> En attendant l'annonce ce soir et vu que personne ne l'a mentionné, y'a eu un leak et l'un des jeux sera One Piece Burning Blood.


Ah cool !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça me rappelle que les seuls mots que j'ai retenu de mon voyage là-bas c'est _pivo prosim_.


Tout pareil  :Bave:

----------


## pesos

> En attendant l'annonce ce soir et vu que personne ne l'a mentionné, y'a eu un leak et l'un des jeux sera One Piece Burning Blood.


Bon ben j'aurais vraiment foutu 12 balles en l'air ce mois-ci  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Bon ben j'aurais vraiment foutu 12 balles en l'air ce mois-ci


_"Si tu ne sais pas pourquoi tu frappes ton Baalim, lui il le sait."_  :tired: 

Donc si ça peut te consoler...  ::trollface::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Bon ben j'aurais vraiment foutu 12 balles en l'air ce mois-ci


Moi ça fait 3 mois que je me dis ça mais j'ose pas décrocher.
Comme quelqu'un qui jouerait au loto les même numéros chaque semaine et qui a peur qu'ils tombent le seul jour où il ne joue pas...

----------


## FB74

> Moi ça fait 3 mois que je me dis ça mais j'ose pas décrocher.
> Comme quelqu'un qui jouerait au loto les même numéros chaque semaine et qui a peur qu'ils tombent le seul jour où il ne joue pas...


Voilà, c'est tout le business du loto ça.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nosdeuxo

C'est exactement mon sentiment  ::sad::

----------


## pesos

> Moi ça fait 3 mois que je me dis ça mais j'ose pas décrocher.
> Comme quelqu'un qui jouerait au loto les même numéros chaque semaine et qui a peur qu'ils tombent le seul jour où il ne joue pas...


Perso c'est même pas ça, j'ai juste totalement oublié de couper l'abo. Vu que NBA j'en suis à 1400h et que POE ne m'intéresse pas.

Bref  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> et que POE ne m'intéresse pas.


Il suffit de le donner.  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

J'ai déjà donné NBA, je suis pas l'Abbé Pierre non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai déjà donné NBA, je suis pas l'Abbé Pierre non plus


Si tu donnes, t'as une excuse pour prendre  ::trollface::

----------


## McCauley

Faites moi rêver, je suis prêt :Popcorn:

----------


## Nanaki

*August 2017 Monthly :*
Pillars of Eternity
NBA 2K17
One Piece Burning Blood
Offworld Trading Company
War for the Overworld
Overcooked 
Wuppo 
Nongünz
Quiet City

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> NBA2K17
> Pillars of Eternity
> ------
> One Piece Burning Blood
> Offworld Trading Company
> War for the Overworld
> Overcooked!
> Wuppo
> NonGunz
> ...


Et pour le mois prochain:




> Killing Floor 2

----------


## Carnod

ya des trucs bien la dedans ?

----------


## Gloppy

> *August 2017 Monthly :*
> Pillars of Eternity
> NBA 2K17
> One Piece Burning Blood
> Offworld Trading Company
> War for the Overworld
> Overcooked 
> Wuppo 
> Nongünz
> Quiet City


Ah ! J'étais certain qu'*Overcooked* finirait dans un bundle. Pas de pot pour moi, c'est un mois où j'ai suspendu mon abonnement pour cause de doublons sur les gros titres...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> ya des trucs bien la dedans ?


Développé par le lead designer de Civ IV, offworld trading co mérite _l'investissement_

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Overcooked a l'air plutot bien mais couch co-op uniquement  ::(:

----------


## Snowki

Plus un service: Welcome to the Humble Trove (beta)! New DRM-free games are added monthly – just keep your subscription active to enjoy. la liste des jeux actuellement :
Dustforce DX, Völgarr, Starseed pilgrim, Strike suit zero, Eat girl without salad, Trine, Shelter,Copoka,Elephant in the room,Gunmetel arcadia,Spoolside,Oh Deer!,Jawns, Tiny Echo, Quiet City,   et j'en oublie..

----------


## Diwydiant

_War of the Overlord_ à l'air top  :Bave: 

Bon, il repassera bien en solde un jour   ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Overcooked a l'air plutot bien mais couch co-op uniquement


Overcooked est excellent, ça fait une excellente dizaine d'heures sur le canap' avec les copains ou le conjoint et les gosses. Bon, par contre, faut connaître des gens. Et pas trop rager quand y en a un qui oublie de faire la vaisselle et que tu rates les 3 étoiles par sa faute.

----------


## Eradan

C'est Offworld Trading Company que j'ai manqué perso. Dommage.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Ah ! J'étais certain qu'*Overcooked* finirait dans un bundle. Pas de pot pour moi, c'est un mois où j'ai suspendu mon abonnement pour cause de doublons sur les gros titres...


Si ça te branche je peux te filer ma clé, je n'en ferai rien je pense.

----------


## Mastaba

War of the Overlord est bien sympa oui, je l'avait pris sur chronogg.

----------


## Carnod

ah ben j'avais nongunz en wishlist enfait.

----------


## Harvester

> _War of the Overlord_ à l'air top 
> 
> Bon, il repassera bien en solde un jour


Ou sur CPCGifts dès demain.

Comme Overcook d'ailleurs, je suis dég le bundle est génial mais j'ai tous les gros jeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Overcooked est excellent, ça fait une excellente dizaine d'heures sur le canap' avec les copains ou le conjoint et les gosses. Bon, par contre, faut connaître des gens. Et pas trop rager quand y en a un qui oublie de faire la vaisselle et que tu rates les 3 étoiles par sa faute.


J'y joue avec madame et effectivement, faut arriver à pas s'énerver  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> J'y joue avec madame et effectivement, faut arriver à pas s'énerver


Me souviens d'une dispute dans le niveau où faut faire de la soupe dans le noir. Y'en avait une qui allait chercher les légumes pour les poser à côté des planches à découper, un qui les coupait et les mettait dans les marmites, puis dans les assiettes, et moi qui faisais la vaisselle, m'assurais que chaque marmite ait toujours une assiette propre et allais livrer les assiettes pleines.
S'ensuit une engueulade sur une assiette soit-disant manquante, qui nous force à mettre le jeu en pause, on s'engueule, je suis sûr de ne rien avoir foiré, lui est sûr que j'ai foiré, ça dure vingt minutes, tout ça pour qu'en enlevant la pause il se rende compte que la soupe n'était en fait pas encore cuite, qu'il n'y avait donc pas encore besoin d'assiette et que donc tout était de sa faute.
De bons moments, quoi. Et avec madame, y a intérêt à être plus diplomate. Perdre des amis, ça va, mais un divorce, ça coûte.

----------


## Harvester

Ah, on l'a pas encore fait celui-là... Me tarde alors  ::(: 

Le pire c'est quand elle (pas gameuse du tout) me demande les touches toutes les 20 secondes...

----------


## sticky-fingers

je partage ta douleur  :Facepalm:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'ai essayé une fois  :Facepalm: . On a pas retenté l'expérience pour le bien du couple

----------


## McCauley

Donc si tu envisages de divorcer, c'est le jeu idéal  ::trollface::

----------


## Harvester

Carrément. Je pense que c'est la première question que pose un thérapeute spécialisé : "jouez-vous à Overcooked ? Oui ? Bon, arrêtez tout de suite."

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bizarrement j'ai rendu ma moitié fan d'Armello et POUR L'INSTANT *touche du bois* on ne s'est pas encore pris le chou.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bizarrement j'ai rendu ma moitié fan d'Armello et POUR L'INSTANT *touche du bois* on ne s'est pas encore pris le chou.


C'est du compétitif, c'est (paradoxalement) moins dangereux. En co-op, quand t'en as un beaucoup moins bon que les autres, c'est frustrant pour ceux qui sont bons, et s'ils manquent de patience (comme moi), ça s'engueule vite. En versus, si t'en as un moins bon, y a souvent moyen de se mettre des handicaps, et dans le pire des cas, de déconner.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai cherché partout. Pas de prey en Slovénie  ::sad:: 


Le auchan local

Evil within 3.73€
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-evil-within

Virtual reality XI bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/vr

----------


## rogercoincoin

Ils ont du vin en Slovénie ? non parce que... une si grande cave et pas de bouteilles .. c'est louche !
 ::(:

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai cherché partout. Pas de prey en Slovénie 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/04/38b...1d0a5432f6.jpg
> Le auchan local


Ces gens font la queue : ils font partie de la L.I.S.T.E !
Ou alors c'est une conférence sur le meilleur FF...

----------


## Gloppy

> Overcooked a l'air plutot bien mais couch co-op uniquement


C'est justement ce qui m'intéressait, ma connexion surpuissante à 30 Mo/s ayant également la caractéristique de se couper à intervalles "réguliers" sur mon PC de jeu. Donc le jeu en ligne, c'est niet... (Ce qui fait que *Killing Floor 2* dans le prochain Monthly Bundle, c'est malheureusement pas top pour moi). 




> Si ça te branche je peux te filer ma clé, je n'en ferai rien je pense.


Oui, carrément, merci ! Si tu ne prends pas le prochain bundle et que tu veux *Killing Floor 2* en retour, c'est faisable  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/04/38b...1d0a5432f6.jpg
> Le auchan local


C'est chouette Postojna  ::):  Petit conseil, ne pas choisir la dernière visite du dimanche à 18h, au risque de se retrouver dans une messe catho en Slovène au milieu de la grotte. Beau cadre, mais 1h à s'ennuyer. Bénis soient alors les jeux de poker sur smartphone  ::P: 




> Ils ont du vin en Slovénie ? non parce que... une si grande cave et pas de bouteilles .. c'est louche !


Yep, les même cépages qu'en France, un peu plus sucré cela-dit, saloperie de soleil.

Oh, et je remarque qu'on est pas chez les généreux, désolé j'arrête là le HS.

----------


## Mastaba

A un jour près c'était pas HS, y avait Terroir sur chrono.gg hier.

----------


## pesos

> Ah ! J'étais certain qu'*Overcooked* finirait dans un bundle. Pas de pot pour moi, c'est un mois où j'ai suspendu mon abonnement pour cause de doublons sur les gros titres...


Il ne m'intéresse pas, si tu veux on peut s'arranger  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

> Il ne m'intéresse pas, si tu veux on peut s'arranger


Merci pour la proposition. JPierreLiegeois m'a déjà généreusement dépanné  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

*Hollow Knight* à son plus bas :
9.89€ sur Steam
9.89$ sur GOG (ce qui fait un peu moins de 9€)

Un excellent metroidvania avec une superbe ambiance, des créatures adorables, du combat bien foutu, bref, un jeu à ne pas rater.

----------


## Alrinach

Même prix pour Hollow Knight sur le humble store mais avec une clef steam plus une version sans DRM.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hollow-knight

----------


## Kupris

Personnellement je suis preneur d'une clé d'Overcooked si jamais  ::): 
Je peux passer par Paypal.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je crois que je vais arrêter mon abo Monthly pour le prochain coup... j'ai déjà KF2 pis surtout la blinde de doublons à trader, ça devient flippant de se retrouver avec un double backlog.

----------


## acdctabs

Faut faire l'inverse, faut arrêter d'acheter à côté ^^

----------


## Clydopathe

Personne n'a une clef en rab pour Offworld Trading par hasard ?

----------


## FB74

> Personne n'a une clef en rab pour Offworld Trading par hasard ?


Topic des ventes/ échanges clés.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...autre-démat-)

----------


## Ruvon

> Topic des ventes/ échanges clés.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...autre-démat-)


 :^_^: 

J'avais déjà posé la question de l'intérêt de causer Monthly ici et qu'il vaudrait mieux un topic à part mais c'est l'anarchie, entre ceux qui veulent échanger et ceux qui veulent acheter.

Sinon, jamais descendu aussi bas, le pack Team17 avec The Escapists, LA Cops et Sheltered pour 9,24€ : http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._Indie_Heroes/

Ça fait cher d'un coup mais c'est pas mal au final, le pack Daedalic avec Skyhill, Deponia (oui, bon...), The Long Journey Home, Bounty Train et surtout Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun à 49,44€ : http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._Promo_Bundle/

Avec tarif dégressif sur les deux pack si vous en possédez déjà.

----------


## Baalim

Je suis forcé de reconnaître que l'autre zadiste du dessus n'a pas tort. Chaque humble monthly transforme un peu plus le topic en cour des miracles numérique. En même temps, ça reste temporaire.

Je ne suis pas certains de l'intérêt d'un topic dédié mais, en revanche, il serait peut-être bon de centraliser toutes les demandes d'offres et d'échanges sur le topic idoine.

Pour les fous furieux, je précise que cultura fait une promo sur la pré commande de destiny 2 (50€)

http://www.cultura.com/destiny-2-5030917214486.html

----------


## sousoupou

> il serait peut-être bon de centraliser toutes les demandes d'offres et d'échanges


Tu proposes une L.I.S.T.E. ?  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

C'est pas le principe du topic à la base ? Discussion autour des bons plans, le monthly c'est un bon plan, on en parle. Voilà.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis forcé de reconnaître que l'autre zadiste du dessus n'a pas tort. Chaque humble monthly transforme un peu plus le topic en cour des miracles numérique. En même temps, ça reste temporaire.
> 
> Je ne suis pas certains de l'intérêt d'un topic dédié mais, en revanche, il serait peut-être bon de centraliser toutes les demandes d'offres et d'échanges sur le topic idoine.[/url]


Mmh. On a un topic GoG, un topic Uplay  ::trollface::  , un topic Humble Bundle / Store / Monthly ne me semblerait pas déconnant non plus, que ce soit pour échanger ses cartes Panini ses doublons, se les refourguer à vil prix (pas cher, 10€ le jeu du bundle qui en vaut 12 !  ::trollface::  ) ou simplement commenter le contenu.

J'ai rien contre le flood concernant les bons plans, sauf que là, on parle d'une offre expirée au moment où on prend connaissance du contenu. Ce n'est donc plus un bon plan.

Mais on peut avoir cette discussion tous les mois.

----------


## Yoryze

> J'ai rien contre le flood concernant les bons plans, sauf que là, on parle d'une offre expirée au moment où on prend connaissance du contenu. Ce n'est donc plus un bon plan.
> 
> Mais on peut avoir cette discussion tous les mois.


Amen. Là le topic il est juste chiant à suivre en plus d'être hors sujet.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## pitmartinz

Sauf que dans les faits, on discute de la qualité des jeux présents dans le bundle pour savoir si oui, ou non, ce genre d'abonnement reste un bon plan.
 ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

Même si la discussion ne me dérange pas plus que ça il faut bien reconnaitre que l'argument du "_on parle d'une offre expirée au moment où on prend connaissance du contenu. Ce n'est donc plus un bon plan._" fait largement sens !

----------


## Bennoip

*Stellaris*:
17.99$ sur Wingamestore (soit 15.84€ en payant par Paypal)

Le code pour avoir -5% ne marche pas sur ce produit.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sauf que dans les faits, on discute de la qualité des jeux présents dans le bundle pour savoir si oui, ou non, ce genre d'abonnement reste un bon plan.


Moui. "On" discute plutôt comme des marchands de tapis, tout en précisant il est vrai que "c'est un bon bundle malgré tout mais j'ai déjà les jeux sauf X qui m'intéresse pas"  :;):

----------


## Kargadum

Pour changer de sujet, vous le sentez comment le monthly bundle à venir  ::trollface::  ? C'est relatif, mais le prix total du bundle a battu deux fois de suite son record! 262$, mais jusqu'à quel montant cela va-t-il s'arrêter?!

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est relatif, mais le prix total du bundle a battu deux fois de suite son record! 262$, mais jusqu'à quel montant cela va-t-il s'arrêter?!


Question pas dénuée d'intérêt  ::P:  D'après IsThereAnyDeal sa valeur est plutôt de 167,84€, je ne sais pas d'où vient la différence. Prix sur d'autres stores =/= prix sur Steam qui sert de base de calcul de la valeur du Humble Monthly ?

Intéressant également de regarder le prix du bundle en prenant le prix en promo le plus bas pour chaque jeu ; toujours d'après ITAD et au gros doigt mouillé, on arrive à 75€, mais Quiet City n'est pas référencé sur ITAD ce qui fausse un peu le truc, et on ne prend pas non plus en compte le fait que Offworld Trading Company soit déjà passé en bundle dans le palier à 15$.

----------


## Baalim

Beat cop à 7.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/461950/Beat_Cop/

Le jeu a l'air très sympa mais il sent tellement le humble bundle...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Même si la discussion ne me dérange pas plus que ça il faut bien reconnaitre que l'argument du "_on parle d'une offre expirée au moment où on prend connaissance du contenu. Ce n'est donc plus un bon plan._" fait largement sens !


C'est un bon plan passé, je ne vois pas en quoi il devient interdit d'en parler.

----------


## purEcontact

Faut faire un topic des bons plans passés  ::ninja:: .

Connerie mise à part : y'a un bundle de jeux d'objets cachés quelque part ? 
Ma moman a fini ceux que je lui ai filé (pas loin d'une vingtaine) et veut toujours pas passer le pas des vrais jeux d'aventure.

----------


## sousoupou

> Amen. Là le topic il est juste chiant à suivre en plus d'être hors sujet.


Je propose un topic sans flood !  ::trollface:: 

Je crois que j'ai dépassé ma dose de troll annuelle aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Connerie mise à part : y'a un bundle de jeux d'objets cachés quelque part ? 
> Ma moman a fini ceux que je lui ai filé (pas loin d'une vingtaine) et veut toujours pas passer le pas des vrais jeux d'aventure.


Il y en a régulièrement sur Bundle Stars, mais pas actuellement.

En cours tu as le bundle Groupees : https://groupees.com/bab34 avec deux HOG dedans.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai même l'impression qu'il y en a 3. 
Merci  :;):

----------


## Kargadum

> Question pas dénuée d'intérêt  D'après IsThereAnyDeal sa valeur est plutôt de 167,84€, je ne sais pas d'où vient la différence. Prix sur d'autres stores =/= prix sur Steam qui sert de base de calcul de la valeur du Humble Monthly ?
> 
> Intéressant également de regarder le prix du bundle en prenant le prix en promo le plus bas pour chaque jeu ; toujours d'après ITAD et au gros doigt mouillé, on arrive à 75€, mais Quiet City n'est pas référencé sur ITAD ce qui fausse un peu le truc, et on ne prend pas non plus en compte le fait que Offworld Trading Company soit déjà passé en bundle dans le palier à 15$.


Mais oui c'est intéressant, et je ne m'explique toujours pas la rentabilité de tels bundles. 12$ quoi, les éditeurs vendent-ils à perte? Pour certain titres, cela sert à refourguer des dlc, mais pour d'autres, c'est presque du giveaway !

----------


## La Chouette

> Mais oui c'est intéressant, et je ne m'explique toujours pas la rentabilité de tels bundles. 12$ quoi, les éditeurs vendent-ils à perte? Pour certain titres, cela sert à refourguer des dlc, mais pour d'autres, c'est presque du giveaway !


Souvent des vieux titres qui ne se vendent plus ou des titres qui ne se sont jamais vendus. Voire des jeux qui se foutent en bundle dès leur sortie parce que c'est de la merde que personne n'achètera sinon.
Pour les autres raisons, faudrait être dans la tête des devs. Faire profiter un max de joueurs du jeu, tant pis pour les bénef' on en a déjà fait assez ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Souvent des vieux titres qui ne se vendent plus ou des titres qui ne se sont jamais vendus. Voire des jeux qui se foutent en bundle dès leur sortie parce que c'est de la merde que personne n'achètera sinon.
> Pour les autres raisons, faudrait être dans la tête des devs. Faire profiter un max de joueurs du jeu, tant pis pour les bénef' on en a déjà fait assez ?


Dans le cas du Humble Monthly, et notamment le dernier en date dont parlait Karagdum au départ, d'après SteamSpy, Pillars s'est vendu à environ 1M d'exemplaires, Offworld Trading Company à environ 250 000, comme NBA 2K17, Overcooked et War for the Overworld. 80 000 pour One Piece. Quasi que des jeux qui sont sortis en 2016.

Mais je suppose que tu parles plutôt des bundles baalimiens de Groupees ou Indie Gala.

----------


## La Chouette

> Dans le cas du Humble Monthly, et notamment le dernier en date dont parlait Karagdum au départ, d'après SteamSpy, Pillars s'est vendu à environ 1M d'exemplaires, Offworld Trading Company à environ 250 000, comme NBA 2K17, Overcooked et War for the Overworld. 80 000 pour One Piece. Quasi que des jeux qui sont sortis en 2016.
> 
> Mais je suppose que tu parles plutôt des bundles baalimiens de Groupees ou Indie Gala.


Je parle de l'ensemble des bundles. Pour le monthly, je connais pas tous les jeux, mais Overcooked en est à peu près au plafond des jeux avec uniquement du multi local niveau nombre de ventes. Pour faire mieux, faut soit ajouter un mode online, soit avoir un jeu qui peut aussi bien se jouer en solo, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Ca va rarement plus haut. On ajoute à ça les multiples promos qu'il y a déjà eu, le jeu doit plus beaucoup se vendre, même s'il est récent.

----------


## Baalim

> Souvent des vieux titres qui ne se vendent plus ou des titres qui ne se sont jamais vendus. Voire des jeux qui se foutent en bundle dès leur sortie parce que c'est de la merde que personne n'achètera sinon.
> Pour les autres raisons, faudrait être dans la tête des devs. Faire profiter un max de joueurs du jeu, tant pis pour les bénef' on en a déjà fait assez ?


En fait, c'est souvent bien plus bête et rationnel que ça. Un jeu qui se retrouve dans un bundle à succès, c'est également un jeu qui se retrouve en haut du classement Steam pendant quelques temps. C'est aussi un jeu auquel on verra jouer les membres de sa liste d'amis etc.

Bref, le passage en bundle fait perdre de l'argent aux développeurs sur la marge par exemplaire mais leur permet aussi et surtout de toucher un grand nombre de joueurs qui ne s'y seraient jamais intéressés autrement tout en lui donnant une visibilité certaine sur la boutique en ligne la plus fréquentée du Web.

C'est également tout bénef lorsque le jeu en question permet de vendre des Dlc aux joueurs qui s'y seraient essayés avec succès.

En dernier lieu, ça permet, lorsque le jeu est correct, de faire connaître une ip si une suite est prévue.

----------


## sticky-fingers

De toute façon, comme pour beaucoup de sujets, c'est la course à la nouveauté. 
Combien de joueurs vont aller acheter plein pot un titre sorti il y a plus de 6 mois ? 

Il y a toutefois le contre exemple de Nuclear Throne. Jeu indé, présent dans un Humble Bundle Monthly, mais jamais soldé.

----------


## Whiskey

Encore un très bon plan soft, *VEGAS Pro Edit + DVD Architect* est à *107.84 €* (-78%) au lieu de *498.99 €*. Pour le prix, vous pouvez avoir un des meilleur éditeur vidéo du marché.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/52...Steam_Edition/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Soldes chez Bundle Stars

(Et 10% de réduc en plus avec le code SUMMER10)

----------


## Gloppy

C'est peut-être encore un peu cher mais le shooter open world robotisé *The Signal From Tölva* est à *11.99€* (-40%) sur Bundle Stars.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...nal-from-tolva

Edit : *10.79€* une fois le code SUMMER10 appliqué

----------


## acdctabs

Redout "complet" chez https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Kaede

^ pour $23 (-66%. Prix "plein pot" sur Steam : 51,96€).

----------


## vectra

J'adore le jeu et la BO: même en solde chez steam, les deux me sont revenus plus chers.
Là, y'a en plus les extensions...

----------


## MrKlawn

Le prix en vaut la chandelle ?

_*Cette question s'auto-détruira le 08-08-2017 à 18:00*_

----------


## Mastaba

Je le prendrais si j'avais pas déjà acheté la version précédente sur chronogg.
Si t'aimes les wipeout-like c'est bon oui, d'ailleurs y a une démo disponible.

----------


## sousoupou

Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight à 6,99 € sur Steam (lowest à 5,57 € @ chrono.gg ou 6,09 € @ GOG)

Pas craquer, pas craquer...

----------


## Baalim

J'ai l'impression d'en avoir déjà parlé mais absolver est en préco chez gog avec Furi en bonus et 3$ de cashback

https://www.gog.com/game/absolver

Tout le monde s'en fout mais humble a sorti un mobile puzzle bundle avec mini metro, human resources machine, zenge etc.

https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle

----------


## Supergounou

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais humble a sorti un mobile piazle bundle avec mini metro, human resources machine, zenge etc.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle


Moi j'ai pris, il y a du très très bon  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tout le monde s'en fout mais humble a sorti un mobile puzzle bundle avec mini metro, human resources machine, zenge etc.


La semaine derniere non? Je recommande le dernier palier (BTA), les 3 jeux sont tres bien pour les amateurs de puzzle (plus les trucs aussi tres bien du palier à 5$)

----------


## Baalim

> La semaine derniere non? Je recommande le dernier palier (BTA), les 3 jeux sont tres bien pour les amateurs de puzzle (plus les trucs aussi tres bien du palier à 5$)


J'ai pas l'impression ou alors humble a attendu une semaine pour en faire la pub.

22 clés steam pour 1.29$
Etrangement, tout n'est pas merdique. Il y a zeno dyne R /zeno hell, firearrow X ainsi que quelques puzzles mathématiques corrects.

https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-2

----------


## banditbandit

Life is Strange: Before The Shitstorm à 14.44 € prix VIP chez GMG, ya un voucher 10% à chopper (mais nominatif me semble-t-il), ça ferait le jeu dans les 13 €.

----------


## UndeadThings

bundlestar:
- shadowrun: dragonfall director's cut: 2.99€
- shadow of mordor GOTY: 3.99€
- Lucius: 1€
- the guild 2 renaissance: 2.49€
- murder:0.59€
Et un coupon -10% "summer10".

----------


## sousoupou

> bundlestar:
> - shadowrun: dragonfall director's cut: 2.99€


Il faut commencer par Returns ou on peut jouer directement à Dragonfall ?

----------


## Kaede

De mémoire ça ne change rien, il n'y a pas de lien entre l'un et l'autre.
Returns est dispensable, pas un mauvais jeu du tout, mais Dragonfall est bien plus intéressant.

----------


## Bennoip

Toujours chez Bundlestar, le star deal:

Mad Max : 4.99€

Le coupon -10% "SUMMER10" ne marche pas sur les "Star deal"

----------


## Baalim

Dollar dojo bundle à 1.09€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...ar-dojo-bundle

----------


## sousoupou

> De mémoire ça ne change rien, il n'y a pas de lien entre l'un et l'autre.
> Returns est dispensable, pas un mauvais jeu du tout, mais Dragonfall est bien plus intéressant.


Merci pour tes précisions mon canard  :;):

----------


## FB74

Humble microJumbo Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/micro-jumbo-bundle

 :tired: 

A part Town of Salem...  :tired: 




En bas, en Give Away: Space Pilgrim Episode 1 and Pony Island

J'ai rarement vu un "average" chuter autant.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> A part Town of Salem...


Oh sir... c'est assez fun (l'original en tout cas, j'ai pas celui qui est dans le BTA)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et Pony Island, c'est très bien

----------


## MrKlawn

> Et Pony Island, c'est très bien


Je dirai même c'est très très bien. Un excellent jeu ou l'on joue contre le développeur, je le conseil à tous.

----------


## Ruvon

Yep, Pony Island c'est bien sympa. Et les hack_me m'intriguaient, c'est l'occasion de tester. J'attends Zerger qui va venir menacer votre famille pour que vous essayez Devil Daggers.

----------


## La Chouette

Y a Devil Daggers, qu'est top, dans le tas.

----------


## Mastaba

Devil Daggers  :Bave:

----------


## banditbandit

_"free upgrade to the EX ver. GooDDDDDDDDDD"_

Sine Mora EX gratos pour qui possède l'original.

----------


## Turlupin94

> De mémoire ça ne change rien, il n'y a pas de lien entre l'un et l'autre.
> Returns est dispensable, pas un mauvais jeu du tout, mais Dragonfall est bien plus intéressant.


Je confirme (pour les avoir fait récemment) qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre les 2 scénarios, si ce n'est une ou 2 références ainsi qu'un pnj qu'on retrouve. J'ai bien aimé les 2 (Dragonfall est plus long, voire beaucoup plus long si on fait les quêtes annexes des pnjs qui nous accompagnent (qui impliquent de se taper plein de dialogues pour faire évoluer l'attitude du compagnon envers le perso principal. Les dévs ont du aller chercher l'inspiration dans une galaxie très lointaine...)). Niveau technique, c'est la même chose. Il y a juste plus d'options pour customiser ses acolytes dans Dragonfall. Pas les rpg du siècle, mais de bons moments de jeu, surtout si on aime les combats façon fallout (tour par tour avec points d'action).

----------


## Baalim

> _"free upgrade to the EX ver. GooDDDDDDDDDD"_
> 
> Sine Mora EX gratos pour qui possède l'original.


Bonne nouvelle, ça.

----------


## MrXante

J'ai vu du Resident Evil 7 à 10€ à Boulanger

----------


## Morbo

> Bonne nouvelle, ça.


J'allais le dire! Y'a quoi comme changement par rapport à l'original?

----------


## Shapa

> J'ai vu du Resident Evil 7 à 10€ à Boulanger


 ::o:  Fais une liste, je me met dessus!

----------


## Baalim

twinkly twelve bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/twinkly

----------


## sousoupou

Life is feudal forest village à 14€ et des brouettes (son lowest d'après ITAD) chez chrono.gg

----------


## MrXante

> Fais une liste, je me met dessus!


Arf j'ai pas prévu d'y retourner bientôt, désolé. Pour ceux qui pourraient passer, il s'agissait du Boulanger de Nantes Atlantis, il y en avait 2 qui traînent

----------


## Baalim

Deux nouvelles precommandes chez groupees

https://groupees.com/shifty
Avec, en principe, le barré downfall (the cat lady).

Et un autre avec..ahem.. Des trucs
https://groupees.com/return4

Sans compter un nouveau synthwave bundle (regardez le palier à 5 $)

----------


## FB74

> Deux nouvelles precommandes chez groupees
> 
> https://groupees.com/shifty
> Avec, en principe, le barré downfall (the cat lady).
> 
> Et un autre avec..ahem.. Des trucs
> https://groupees.com/return4
> 
> Sans compter un nouveau synthwave bundle (regardez le pallier à 5 $)




 :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Vous voyez que ce n'est pas un piège  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Bundle Stars,* Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Extended Edition* à 3.99 euros:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...tended-edition

----------


## Mastaba

C'est bien Shadowrun ?

----------


## Eradan

Très.

----------


## Baalim

Forza horizon 3 deluxe à 44$ chez mamazon us

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQK99KI

Des bonus for honour sur twitch prime.

J'ai testé pour vous les nouvelles loot boxes de gmg et.... Je me suis fait niquer dans les grandes largeurs  ::sad::

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai testé pour vous les nouvelles loot boxes de gmg et.... Je me suis fait niquer dans les grandes largeurs


T'as reçu combien de Bad rats?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> T'as reçu combien de Bad rats?


Honnêtement, je me demande si je n'ai pas reçu pire que ça  :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

On veut des noms!!  :Cell:

----------


## Morbo

> Forza horizon 3 deluxe à 44$ chez mamazon us
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQK99KI


Msieur! Msieur! J'ai 2 questions! Y'a pas de soucis pour activer un code us sur windows? Et qu'est ce qu'il y a de plus avec la version deluxe?

En vous remerciant d'avanc ô grand et noble prospecteur de bons plans.

----------


## pesos

> The Forza Horizon 3 Deluxe Edition includes the full game of Forza Horizon 3, VIP Membership and cars, and the Motorsport All-Stars Car Pack, which lets you take 10 of the hottest modern race cars off the track and out on the open road!


Pratique Google quand même  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Pour la version deluxe, je ne sais pas mais j'ai également pris le mien sur amazon us sans que ça pose le moindre souci dactivation.

Edit : voilà le détail des différentes versions
http://www.forzamotorsport.fr/news/f...de-199599.html

----------


## Morbo

Désolé pesos, je suis au boulot et je passe en ninja  ::ninja:: , mais ouais j'aurai pu attendre et regarder ça ce soir chez moi  :Prey: 

Et merci pour les réponses  :;):

----------


## Bennoip

> Forza horizon 3 deluxe à 44$ chez mamazon us
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQK99KI
> 
> Des bonus for honour sur twitch prime.
> 
> J'ai testé pour vous les nouvelles loot boxes de gmg et.... Je me suis fait niquer dans les grandes largeurs


On peut aussi avoir l'edition ultimate pour 6$ de plus.

----------


## Baalim

Lords of the fallen complete à 3.82€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-LOTF/lo...deluxe-edition

----------


## sousoupou

> On peut aussi avoir l'edition ultimate pour 6$ de plus.


Ça vaut carrément le coup vu le prix des packs de voitures  :WTF:

----------


## FB74

Bundle Stars, *SEGA MegaDrive & Genesis Classics*:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...lassics-bundle

59 jeux pour 14.16 euros, un peu cher mais il y a de quoi faire pour les passionnés.


Sinon, sur GreenManGaming, retour de la promo des -27% pour *PlayerUnknown BaalimBattleground* pour les abonnés à la newsletter, soit 21.89 euros au final.

----------


## Bennoip

Sur Bundle Star, le Star Deal du jour *Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition* à 4.99€:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...hanced-edition

----------


## FB74

*Final Fantasy Weekend* sur le Bundle Store:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ntasy-weekend/

----------


## Ruvon

> *Final Fantasy Weekend* sur le Bundle Store:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ntasy-weekend/


Allez, je me dévoue : mais c'est lequel le meilleur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DrGurdil

> *Final Fantasy Weekend* sur le Bundle Store:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ntasy-weekend/


Faut être plus discret, *si on a le budget pour qu'un seul, vous recommanderiez lequel ?*

----------


## La Chouette

> Allez, je me dévoue : mais c'est lequel le meilleur ?


Tu vas pas au bout du troll, faut demander s'il existe un bon Final Fantasy.

----------


## FB74

Commencez pas ou j'appelle Baalim...  :Emo:

----------


## Morbo

Je me tâte, le 10/10-2 hd à 12€ c'est pas mal comme prix.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> *Final Fantasy Weekend* sur le Bundle Store:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ntasy-weekend/


 ::|:  les bons jeux c'est pour quand ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Faut être plus discret, *si on a le budget pour qu'un seul, vous recommanderiez lequel ?*


FF13-2 à 7.99€!  :Bave:

----------


## Pigno

> Forza horizon 3 deluxe à 44$ chez mamazon us
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQK99KI
> 
> Des bonus for honour sur twitch prime.
> 
> J'ai testé pour vous les nouvelles loot boxes de gmg et.... Je me suis fait niquer dans les grandes largeurs


La promo est en cours sur le Windows store FR également : La ultimate à 49.99€, même prix pour la deluxe et la normale (mais faut l'abo gold pour celle-là, c'est nawak)... Pendant 5 jours encore.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut être plus discret, *si on a le budget pour qu'un seul, vous recommanderiez lequel ?*


Le XII. Problème: faut acheter une PS4  ::|:

----------


## Bentic

> les bons jeux c'est pour quand ?


Quand le XII et les Tactics (et Vagrant Story, soyons fous (oui, j'aime Ivalice)) seront dispos sur PC  ::P: 

EDIT:



> Le XII. Problème: faut acheter une PS4


Ah ben oui.
Ou une PS2  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

Quelqu'un a testé FFIV the after years ? J'en ai à peine entendu parler je crois ...

----------


## DrGurdil

Je l'ai sur PSP... jamais lancé d'ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

Et les remake des V et VI ils sont biens ?

Je suis à deux doigts de me les prendre...

----------


## Olima

Le peu que j'ai vu du remake du VI m'a semblé bien moche  ::(:

----------


## sousoupou

> Le peu que j'ai vu du remake du VI m'a semblé bien moche


Rhôo t'es dur je trouve que la DA est globalement respectée tout en paraissant un peu plus moderne...

Au niveau des reviews Steam c'est beaucoup de gnagnagna jouez les sur SNES/GBA/PS1 mais il y a peu de réels commentaires sur la qualité du portage  ::|:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Quand le XII et les Tactics (et Vagrant Story, soyons fous (oui, j'aime Ivalice)) seront dispos sur PC


Coupain!  ::lol:: 

(oui ou la PS2 mais j'ai pas envie de me faire mal aux yeux, je veux le remaster HD  ::P: )

----------


## Adu

> Le peu que j'ai vu du remake du VI m'a semblé bien moche


Je plussoie. Ils ont fait le portage sur PC de la version Mobile, et l'interface comme le nouveau Chara design est immonde ....
Je suis meutri dans ma chair car ils ont touché au plus mieux des FF, et je m'en remets pas  :Emo:

----------


## PeaK

*Ticket to ride* ou *Mysterium* (au choix) gratuit sur le site de l'editeur Asmodee, en s'inscrivant. Clé steam.
source

J'ai joué à la version plateau de ces jeux, c'est pas mal! A voir ce que ça donne en jeu vidéo.

----------


## Baalim

> Rhôo t'es dur je trouve que la DA est globalement respectée tout en paraissant un peu plus moderne...
> 
> Au niveau des reviews Steam c'est beaucoup de gnagnagna jouez les sur SNES/GBA/PS1 mais il y a peu de réels commentaires sur la qualité du portage


il a raison. Le travail fait sur ces remakes est bien dégueulasse. Outre le character design bien saboté (la résolution plus fine et les inspirations personnelles dégradent le boulot d'Amano plus qu'ils ne le mettent en valeur), le nouveau moteur fait apparaître les jointures grossières entre les tiles et fait passer ces chefs d'oeuvre pour de mauvais titres rpg maker.

Un conseil pour les apprécier à leur juste valeur : y jouer sur psp ou sur vita.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> *Ticket to ride* ou *Mysterium* (au choix) gratuit sur le site de l'editeur Asmodee, en s'inscrivant. Clé steam.
> source
> 
> J'ai joué à la version plateau de ces jeux, c'est pas mal! A voir ce que ça donne en jeu vidéo.


J'ai la version mobile de Ticket to ride, elle est bien fichue honnêtement. À voir si sur PC ça va.

----------


## Pinkipou

La version PC de Ticket to Ride est très bien, vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés.

----------


## Baalim

Ooops, mysterium  ::O: 
Désolé, Marmottas.

Promis, j'y joue en rentrant  :Facepalm: 

3 paquets gratos pour la nouvelle extension hearthstone pour toute connexion.

https://eu.battle.net/hearthstone/fr...us--10-08-2017

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Ticket to ride* ou *Mysterium* (au choix) gratuit sur le site de l'editeur Asmodee, en s'inscrivant. Clé steam.
> 
> J'ai joué à la version plateau de ces jeux, c'est pas mal! A voir ce que ça donne en jeu vidéo.


Merci pour le bon plan  :;): 

J'ai deja Ticket to Ride sur pc et c'est assez bien foutu et fidele au jeu de plateau. (Semblable à la version mobile il me semble).

----------


## Baalim

> On veut des noms!!


J'peux pas, je souffre trop.  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai la version mobile de Ticket to ride, elle est bien fichue honnêtement. À voir si sur PC ça va.





> La version PC de Ticket to Ride est très bien, vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés.


Yep, très bien le Ticket to Ride. J'ai eu ma période de parties quotidiennes pour grimper dans le classement. 
A voir par contre si la clé offre juste la version de base avec la carte US (meh) ou également les autres map qui sont un peu plus intéressantes.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Yep, très bien le Ticket to Ride. J'ai eu ma période de parties quotidiennes pour grimper dans le classement. 
> A voir par contre si la clé offre juste la version de base avec la carte US (meh) ou également les autres map qui sont un peu plus intéressantes.


M'étonnerait fortement, c'est là-dessus qu'ils font leur beurre, faut pas rêver.
J'avais eu la version mobile pour quelques centimes, mais évidemment avec seulement la carte US.

----------


## machiavel24

> Yep, très bien le Ticket to Ride. J'ai eu ma période de parties quotidiennes pour grimper dans le classement. 
> A voir par contre si la clé offre juste la version de base avec la carte US (meh) ou également les autres map qui sont un peu plus intéressantes.


Version de base  :;): .

----------


## sousoupou

> Je plussoie. Ils ont fait le portage sur PC de la version Mobile, et l'interface comme le nouveau Chara design est immonde ....
> Je suis meutri dans ma chair car ils ont touché au plus mieux des FF, et je m'en remets pas






> il a raison. Le travail fait sur ces remakes est bien dégueulasse. Outre le character design bien saboté (la résolution plus fine et les inspirations personnelles dégradent le boulot d'Amano plus qu'ils ne le mettent en valeur), le nouveau moteur fait apparaître les jointures grossières entre les tiles et fait passer ces chefs d'oeuvre pour de mauvais titres rpg maker.
> 
> Un conseil pour les apprécier à leur juste valeur : y jouer sur psp ou sur vita.


Merci pour vos retours mes canards  :;): 
même si ça fait un peu bizarre de limiter l'extension de mon backlog à cause de Baalim  ::P:

----------


## Olima

(Perso je me suis arrêté au chara design et je le trouve en effet bien dégueulasse, pour moi ça ruine l'ambiance direct, et c'est quand même un des points les plus importants de FFVI)

----------


## johnclaude

> *Ticket to ride* ou *Mysterium* (au choix) gratuit sur le site de l'editeur Asmodee, en s'inscrivant. Clé steam.
> source
> 
> J'ai joué à la version plateau de ces jeux, c'est pas mal! A voir ce que ça donne en jeu vidéo.


A pu les clés pour ticket to ride. Il en reste pour mysterium par contre.
edit: fini aussi pour mysterium

----------


## Sarha

> (Perso je me suis arrêté au chara design et je le trouve en effet bien dégueulasse, pour moi ça ruine l'ambiance direct, et c'est quand même un des points les plus importants de FFVI)


Ben moi j'y ai joué sur steam pour la première fois et j'ai trouvé le design excellent. Je pense que les retours négatifs viennent essentiellement de vieux grincheux nostalgiques...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Ben moi j'y ai joué sur steam pour la première fois et j'ai trouvé le design excellent. Je pense que les retours négatifs viennent essentiellement de vieux grincheux nostalgiques...


Sale jeune  :tired:

----------


## Marmottas

> A pu les clés pour ticket to ride. Il en reste pour mysterium par contre.
> edit: fini aussi pour mysterium


Si quelqu'un en a mis de côté (mais j'en doute vous êtes des canards bien), je suis intéressé...

----------


## Baalim

> Si quelqu'un en a mis de côté (mais j'en doute vous êtes des canards bien), je suis intéressé...


J'ai choppé un mysterium s'il t'intéresse  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

> les retours négatifs viennent essentiellement de vieux grincheux nostalgiques...


C'est bien ce que je déplorais à propos des reviews Steam mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas anticipé que ce serait pire ici  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bien ce que je déplorais à propos des reviews Steam mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas anticipé que ce serait pire ici


Hop, le développeur de chtulhu saves the World qui dit grosso modo la même chose que moi en se servant du même exemple.

http://www.siliconera.com/2015/09/26...-v-screenshot/

----------


## Yoryze

> J'ai choppé un mysterium s'il t'intéresse


Pareil, faute de Ticket to Ride j'ai un Mysterium à donner si quelqu'un était intéressé par ce choix sur cette offre...

----------


## sousoupou

> Hop, le développeur de chtulhu saves the World qui dit grosso modo la même chose que moi en se servant du même exemple.


Certes mon canard, les graphiques sont loupés, même si pour moi ce n'est pas dramatique ; mais il est vrai que cela manque cruellement de charme par rapport à l'original...

Ma question initiale portait essentiellement sur la qualité du portage, car il me semble que c'est une adaptation de la version mobile.

Et dans les reviews Steam il y en a autant qui prétendent que le jeu est injouable à cause de son ergonomie toute pétée que l'inverse  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

C'est effectivement une adaptation de la version smartphone. Pour le peu que j'ai touché au cinquième épisode, l'ergonomie reste correcte. 

 le drame, c'est de la clé autant ses versions alors que les versions wonderswan étaient vraiment soignées ( elles ont servi de base aux remakes PSP des premiers volumes).

Bref, du seul point de vue réalisation c'est très faible mais le cœur du jeu reste excellent aussi bien pour le cinq que pour le six. si tu arrives à passer outre le visuel, l'achat est justifié.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ajout d'Insurgency et de Super Trench Attack sur la boutique de coins de Chrono.gg

----------


## pipoop

Si un mysterium traine encore...

----------


## FB74

Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore, *Volgarr le Viking* est à 99 centimes d'eurobaalims sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24...rr_the_Viking/

----------


## Kaede

3615 mylife : j'ai pu chopper Ticket to ride mais pas Mysterium (et je n'en ai pas pris plusieurs, j'ai pas pensé que ç'aurait pu être utile à des canards :s).

----------


## pipoop

> Pareil, faute de Ticket to Ride j'ai un Mysterium à donner si quelqu'un était intéressé par ce choix sur cette offre...


Merci!

----------


## Shep1

Sil vous avez eu un Mysterium en trop, je prends, pour jouer avec un copain...

----------


## Baalim

The bunker. 2.49€
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Mastaba

Alien vs Predator à 3.99€ en stardeal chez humblestar c'est bien? Je me souviens qu'il y en avait un qui était naze, colonial marines je crois, mais celui-là je me souviens pas du test CPC.

----------


## Kaede

*Bundle* Stars tu veux dire ?

Celui de 1999 (Rebellion Developments) est un bon jeu.
Celui dont tu parles (2010 ?) est des mêmes devs mais toutes les critiques semblent un bon gros gran en dessous :/

----------


## Omaley

Battlefield 1 + Steelbook à 15.99€sur Amazon

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour ceux qui ont raté les clés Ticket to Ride/Mysterium, il semblerait qu'il y aura de nouvelles clés le 17 aout pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore été servis.

----------


## schouffy

> Alien vs Predator à 3.99€ en stardeal chez humblestar c'est bien? Je me souviens qu'il y en avait un qui était naze, colonial marines je crois, mais celui-là je me souviens pas du test CPC.


C'est lequel ?
Si c'est l'avant dernier, c'est pas terrible mais ça m'a amusé une poignée d'heures.

----------


## Pluton

Il est sympathique tout plein cet AvP, à ce prix là on peut foncer.

----------


## Mamadou

> Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore, *Volgarr le Viking* est à 99 centimes d'eurobaalims sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/24...rr_the_Viking/


Nice merci, même si je sens que ca va me faire manger ma manette plus d'une fois.

----------


## FB74

> Nice merci, même si je sens que ca va me faire manger ma manette plus d'une fois.


Il est surtout difficile... très difficile.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Civ beyond earth complete à 15$
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...he-Collection/

Don't tax me, bro à 2€
Avec un titre pareil, fallait en parler.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63...nt_Tax_Me_Bro/

----------


## Barbe Rousse

:Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

> 


Faut voir ses messages  ::trollface:: 


Cities skylines à 5.85€
http://www.macgamestore.com/product/...ties-Skylines/
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ties-Skylines/

L'antique mais sympathique super house of dead ninjas est à 70 centimes
http://store.steampowered.com/app/22...f_Dead_Ninjas/

Pack 4 jeux commando à 1.04€ sur gamersgate

----------


## olih

J'ai fait un petit report des familles  :Indeed:

----------


## Arenot2be

Bonjour messieurs.
Sid Meier's Civilization VI est à 30$ sur WinGameStore et la version "Deluxe" pour 10$ de plus.

----------


## Bennoip

Football manager 2017 @ 15.49€ sur Bundlestar

----------


## Gordor

> The bunker. 2.49€
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack


À ce prix il faut y aller. J'ai fais une review steam qui explique ce à quoi il faut s'attendre. Moi j'ai bien aimé !

----------


## Baalim

D'ailleurs j'ai pris.

Invisigun en 4 pack à 18$
https://chrono.gg/?=InvisigunHeroes4Pack

L'air de rien, ça a l'air pas mal du tout.

Nouveau cubic bundle
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-s...e-cubic-bundle

The adventurer gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung#massive

----------


## Baalim

J'ai vu personne en parler mais le indie gala Friday comprenait Novus inceptio, un énième survival craft qui avait l'avantage de présenter une plastique avantageuse.

https://www.indiegala.com/friday

----------


## Baalim

*Flatout 4* déjà à 5.06 € avec le code SUMMER10
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...total-insanity

----------


## Herr Peter

> Flatout 4 déjà à 5.62 €
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...total-insanity


Pourtant il a pas l'air si merdique que ça.

----------


## FB74

> Pourtant il a pas l'air si merdique que ça.


A mon avis, ça reviendra en bundle.

----------


## Baalim

> Pourtant il a pas l'air si merdique que ça.


Ce fut manifestement un bon gros flop.
Un test, très orienté et à contre courant de la presse fr :
http://gamopat.com/2017/03/test-flat...anity/ps4.html

@ FB74 :

Je pense aussi vu que bundlestars et groupees, voire IG, ont déjà mis tous les autres en bundles.

Cela dit, j'ai craqué quand même  ::wacko:: 

*Dead rising* 10 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/dead-rising


En parlant de flop, Mirage arcane warfare déjà à 14 €

*Toxikk 2 pack* à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?a=default

----------


## schouffy

> En parlant de flop, Mirage arcane warfare déjà à 14 €


ça a l'air cool, mais j'ai pas trop le temps pour un jeu multi  ::(:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Ce fut manifestement un bon gros flop.
> Un test, très orienté et à contre courant de la presse fr :
> http://gamopat.com/2017/03/test-flat...anity/ps4.html


j'ai postillonné partout sur mon écran à la lecture des passages "parodiques" sur jeuxvideo.con... putain ça fait du bien de voir ces débiles s'en prendre plein la tronche  :Tutut:

----------


## Baalim

Hé hé.

Un dlc gratos pour TW warhammer
https://dashboard.totalwar.com/home

----------


## Kargadum

> Hé hé.
> 
> Un dlc gratos pour TW warhammer
> https://dashboard.totalwar.com/home


Ah classe, merci, je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait aller chercher ce dlc sur leur site  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, un jeu gratuit. Développé par Baalim, apparemment.

https://hybrid.itch.io/insult-me-please

----------


## FB74

> Hé hé.
> 
> Un dlc gratos pour TW warhammer
> https://dashboard.totalwar.com/home


C'est quoi le DLC ?
Je ne suis pas inscrit sur le site.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi le DLC ?
> Je ne suis pas inscrit sur le site.


30th anniversary regiments

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, un jeu gratuit. Développé par Baalim, apparemment.
> 
> https://hybrid.itch.io/insult-me-please


Sale type  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sale type


Je vois que tu as commencé à y jouer.

----------


## Baalim

> Je vois que tu as commencé à y jouer.


Nan, j'ai acheté Oh ! sir, the insult simulator.
Étrangement, tous les personnages du jeu s'appellent Ruvon.
Ça doit être un bug.

----------


## Ruvon

> Nan, j'ai acheté Oh ! sir, the insult simulator.
> Étrangement, tous les personnages du jeu s'appellent Ruvon.
> Ça doit être un bug.


"You hide in the shrubbery and support the Nazis!"

----------


## Baalim

> "You hide in the shrubbery and support the Nazis!"


Point Godwin sim 2k17

----------


## FB74

> 30th anniversary regiments


Ok, récupéré.

Il faut relier le compte Total War au compte Steam, aller chercher l'authentificateur, fournir une photo de son rectum et jurer sur l'honneur ne pas connaître Baalim.  :Emo: 
Ca devient difficile les authentifications maintenant...  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Le star deal du jour de Bundle Stars : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...tic-collection

Never Alone Arctic Collection.

----------


## Mastaba

Tiens j'avais pas vu mais y a Insurgency dans les jeux à acheter avec des points chrono.gg

----------


## Zerger

> Ah, un jeu gratuit. Développé par Baalim, apparemment.
> 
> https://hybrid.itch.io/insult-me-please


Grâce à toi, je viens de tomber sur le Squeezie anglophone  ::O:  L'un des deux a sérieusement plagié l'autre  ::O:

----------


## Pitchblack

Egalement sur Bundlestars, *Ghost 1.0* à 6.49 €.
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ghost-1-0

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

soldes d'été sur gamesplanet : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/

tarifs exorbitants qui prennent les gens pour des cons, on est bien sur un site affilié à jeuxvideo.con...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> soldes d'été sur gamesplanet : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/
> 
> tarifs exorbitants qui prennent les gens pour des cons, on est bien sur un site affilié à jeuxvideo.con...


Les prix ne sont pas si de énormes que ça pour Dishonored 2 et Anno 1404 par exemple.
On a pu effectivement trouver moins cher dans d'autres soldes ("physiques" pour Dishonored 2!) mais ce n'est pas abusé non plus pour quelqu'un qui aurait loupé ces affaires.

Et par le passé, j'ai plusieurs fois acheté chez eux des jeux en précommande car ils ont souvent de bons prix.

Après je n'ai pas de pub à leur faire et je me fournis là où le tarif est le meilleur (et c'est gamebillet qui l'a emporté pour moi que mes choix de ces derniers mois).

----------


## Jughurta

Il faut acheter sur le site UK, les prix sont plus intéressants que sur les stores fr et de.

----------


## Dark Kariya

GOG ressort du placard ses soldes Piñatas (en gros, payez 2,69€ pour un jeu au hasard parmi une centaine pour l'instant) pendant 8 jours en plus de la promo hebomadaire.
Pour ceux qui s'en battent joyeusement, Deadlight: Director's Cut passe gratuit pendant 48H.

----------


## Herr Peter

Edit: grillé !

----------


## Ruvon

Premiers retours sur les piñatas, des gens déclarent avoir reçu :

7 Kingdoms 2 HD Eition
Kyn
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat
Stories Untold
Skyshines BEDLAM Redux! (Deluxe Edition)
Darkest Dungeon
The Guild 2
World in Conflict : Complete Edition
Seven Kingdoms 2 HD
Bombshell
Titan Quest: Anniversary Edition
Metro 2033 Redux
Serious Sam's bogus Detour
War for the Overworld
Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl
Warlords Battlecry 3
Bombshell
Tempest
Man'owar: corsair
Her Story
Heroes of Might and Magic 5: Bundle
Owlboy
Kyn
Imperium Galactica
Imperium Galactica 2
SOMA
Cossacks 3 
Pillars of Eternity: Hero Edition
Strafe
Capitalism 2
Republique
Enter the Gungeon
Victor Vran
Armikrog
Anno 1404: Gold Edition
Thimbleweed Park

Suivant ce thread : https://www.gog.com/forum/general/pinata_tracker/page1

Vu sur reddit :




> This means that you can get almost all games on gog, like The Witcher 3, Shadow Warrior 2, No Man's Sky, Pillars of Eternity, Hellblade. Only a few products (like TW3 GOTY Edition, SW2 Deluxe edition) are more expensive than that.


Mais la FAQ des piñatas met en avant ces jeux plutôt : Pillars of Eternity, Shadow Warrior 2, Heroes of Might and Magic 5, Victor Vran, Saints Row 4.

----------


## schouffy

Bundle Metro Redux à 6€, 5.39€ avec le code SUMMER10.
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/metro-redux

----------


## Baalim

> Premiers retours sur les piñatas, des gens déclarent avoir reçu :


Bof, bof.
Excepté thimbleweed park, bombshell ou encore cossack 3.

A chaque lundi son motivational bundle de merde.
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

*Doom* à 11 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1
*Virginia* 1.92 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/virg...am-key--3277-1
*Castlevania Lords of shadow* à 4.32  €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/cast...am-key--2931-1

Skyrim old school edition à 2.75 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1057-1

----------


## Ruvon

> Bof, bof.
> Excepté thimbleweed park, bombshell ou encore cossack 3.


J'aurais ajouté Pillars of Eternity, SOMA, Owlboy et Darkest Dungeon à la liste des jeux qui valent le coup à ce prix quand même.

Et viré Cossacks 3.

La liste se met à jour sur le thread GoG :




> 7 Kingdoms 2 HD Eition
> Aliens vs Predator Classic 2000
> Anno 1404: Gold Edition
> Armikrog
> Battlezone 98 Redux
> Beyond Good and Evil
> Bombshell
> Brigador: Up-Armored Edition
> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
> ...


Du coup j'ajoute Expedition: Vikings et Brigador aux jeux qui valent le coup si on a de la chance.

----------


## Baalim

> J'aurais ajouté Pillars of Eternity, SOMA, Owlboy et Darkest Dungeon à la liste des jeux qui valent le coup à ce prix quand même.
> 
> Et viré Cossacks 3.
> 
> La liste se met à jour sur le thread GoG :
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ajoute Expedition: Vikings et Brigador aux jeux qui valent le coup si on a de la chance.


A vrai dire, j'avais exclu tous ceux déjà vus dans des bundles  :;):

----------


## MrXante

Au sujet des soldes gamesplanet, est ce que vous savez si les jeux qui sont soldés mais pas en flash deal peuvent se retrouver plus tard en flash deal (donc encore moins chers) comme steam le faisait avant ou si ils ont atteint leur prix le plus bas ?  Je me prendrais bien quelques jeux mais si ils se retrouvent moins chers demain...

----------


## Zerger

> A vrai dire, j'avais exclu tous ceux déjà vus dans des bundles



Ca limite la liste effectivement

----------


## Cannes

Mince j'ai vraiment envie d'en prendre une de pinata. ,_, En plus ça prends les paysafecard..Allez c'est parti pour harceler mon père.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Les prix ne sont pas si de énormes que ça pour Dishonored 2 et Anno 1404 par exemple.
> On a pu effectivement trouver moins cher dans d'autres soldes ("physiques" pour Dishonored 2!) mais ce n'est pas abusé non plus pour quelqu'un qui aurait loupé ces affaires.
> 
> Et par le passé, j'ai plusieurs fois acheté chez eux des jeux en précommande car ils ont souvent de bons prix.
> 
> Après je n'ai pas de pub à leur faire et je me fournis là où le tarif est le meilleur (et c'est gamebillet qui l'a emporté pour moi que mes choix de ces derniers mois).


j'ai acheté ce même Anno 1404 Gold (je viens de me commencer une partie d'ailleurs  ::wub::  ) 3.74€ y a deux ans sur steam.

----------


## Bibik

> Mince j'ai vraiment envie d'en prendre une de pinata. ,_, En plus ça prends les paysafecard..Allez c'est parti pour harceler mon père.


Franchement, à part pour le plaisir du jeu de hasard, y'a pas vraiment d'intérêt à jouer à ça. Ceci dit si vous êtes un utilisateur de gog de longue date qui a accumulé plein de petits jeux sur le compte les chances de tirer quelque chose de notable augmentent forcément.

----------


## Bennoip

*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* à 1€ sur Bundlestars

----------


## FB74

*Summer Sale* sur GamesPlanet:
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/promo/summersale

----------


## Baalim

> Franchement, à part pour le plaisir du jeu de hasard, y'a pas vraiment d'intérêt à jouer à ça. Ceci dit si vous êtes un utilisateur de gog de longue date qui a accumulé plein de petits jeux sur le compte les chances de tirer quelque chose de notable augmentent forcément.


J'ai tenté  ::lol:: 

J'ai rien eu  :Facepalm:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> *Summer Sale* sur GamesPlanet:
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/promo/summersale


Les prix affichés, c'est avant réduction ?  ::|:

----------


## FB74

> Les prix affichés, c'est avant réduction ?


 ::trollface::

----------


## Sangoon

Salut les canards, je suis à la recherche de quelques extensions pour Cities Skylines, notemment After Dark et Mass Transit. Actuellement, je les vois à, à peu prés, 7eur chacune sur GG, pensez-vous que c'est un bon prix ? Où, de votre point de vue, ferais-je mieux d'être patient ?

----------


## Zodex

> Bof, bof.
> Excepté thimbleweed park, bombshell ou encore cossack 3.


Bombshell? Ça vaut quoi ça?

----------


## Baalim

> Bombshell? Ça vaut quoi ça?


C'est gentillet. C'est un h&s fait par les mecs qui ont racheté 3D Realm.
Du coup, le ton se veut dans le même esprit que Duke Nukem.

----------


## FB74

Special Baalim, *Idea Factory Sale*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-factory-sale/

----------


## Baalim

> Special Baalim, *Idea Factory Sale*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-factory-sale/


Il est pas cher le jeu pour pedobears

----------


## FB74

> Il est pas cher le jeu pour* baalim*


C'est ce que je disais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Westboro à 5,39€ sur Steam, soit son plus bas prix. N'a pas l'air si dégueu mais les contrôles semblent ne pas convenir à tout le monde.

----------


## leo7

> J'aurais ajouté Pillars of Eternity, SOMA, Owlboy et Darkest Dungeon à la liste des jeux qui valent le coup à ce prix quand même.
> 
> Et viré Cossacks 3.
> 
> La liste se met à jour sur le thread GoG :
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup j'ajoute Expedition: Vikings et Brigador aux jeux qui valent le coup si on a de la chance.


Je viens d'avoir Dreamfall The Longest Journey, Darksiders 2 Deathinitive Edition et Grim Fandango Remastered

----------


## sousoupou

J'ai presque envie de tenter une pinata pour essayer de chopper Owlboy ou Darkest Dungeon  :Mellow2:

----------


## FB74

> sousoupou 
> Canardeur 
> --------------------
>  Ville: *Auxerre* - 89


 ::trollface::

----------


## sousoupou

> 


 :Emo:

----------


## Le Doyen

Le meilleur des bons plans : le gratuit !  :;): 

Deadlight Director’s Cut

https://www.gog.com/#giveaway

----------


## Ruvon

Mais allez faire ça ailleurs, enfin. C'est pas le topic des bons plans Q.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

> Mince j'ai vraiment envie d'en prendre une de pinata. ,_, En plus ça prends les paysafecard..Allez c'est parti pour harceler mon père.


Cette pratique devrait être interdite ...
net si j'étais ton père je te répondrais en te mettant une bonne torgnole dans la gueule, pour la peine !

----------


## Ruvon

> Cette pratique devrait être interdite ...
> net si j'étais ton père je te répondrais en te mettant une bonne torgnole dans la gueule, pour la peine !


T'as fini d'agresser les enfants ?  ::ninja:: 

Article intéressant (en anglais) de SteamSpy sur la valeur des jeux indés : https://galyonk.in/the-indie-games-a...p-11b8652fad16

----------


## RUPPY

Deadlight director's cut gratos chez Gog  ::o: . Un jeu vraiment sympa. :;):

----------


## Baalim

Me suis fait gordorer  :tired: 
Toujours pas de jeu mystère.
J'ai eu une pinata en bitmap. C'est déjà ça  :Emo: 

*Doom* à un peu moins de 10 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1
*
X-Rebirth complete* à 15 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/x-re...am-key--1145-5

----------


## banditbandit

> Je viens d'avoir Dreamfall The Longest Journey, Darksiders 2 Deathinitive Edition et Grim Fandango Remastered


 C'est bon on va le savoir.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Shapa

Quelqu'un aurait un bon plan pour Deadlight?

----------


## Seymos

Gratuit sur GoG  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Gratuit sur GoG


Ouais mais Gog c'est nul. Je le veux gratos sur steam parce que les drm, c'est le bien.

----------


## Shapa

Si possible une clé uPlay a activer dans Steam oui.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Si possible une clé uPlay a activer dans Steam oui.


Y a vraiment des gens vicieux sur ce forum  :Coucou:

----------


## Mastaba

Avec un compte windows live!

Et un launcher dédié juste pour ce jeu.

----------


## Mastaba

> Article intéressant (en anglais) de SteamSpy sur la valeur des jeux indés : https://galyonk.in/the-indie-games-a...p-11b8652fad16


Je crois que le mec a pas passé encore trop de temps dans l'Enfer Baalimien pour oser sortir des trucs genre les jeux indés sont pas assez chers...

Il ne tient absolument pas compte de la différence de coût de production, des jeux dont le modèle économique se base sur la vente de cartes, des succès indés ou encore des jeux AAA qui se retrouvent très vite soldés très fort comme au hasard les jeux Bethesda (Doom, Dishonored, Prey...) qui arrivent quand même à être moins chers que des indés pixelart retro merdiques moins d'un an après leur sortie.

Mais oui, vivement qu'on ai des plateformers/rogue like/retro pixelart en 2D de 1980 et des visual novel à 69.99€.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec lui. Son article ne concerne manifestement pas les shovelwares qui ne vivent que de passages en bundles et de ventes de cartes steam.

Les vrais indies games de qualité sont bien trop vite bradés et mis en bundle. Du coup, ça a un effet très dissuasif pour les achats day one alors qu'ils vivent essentiellement sur une niche de passionnés.

Ils sont dépréciés par les merdes classées indépendantes avec lesquelles ils sont prétendument en concurrence.

L'auteur a raison sur un point. Les rabais intensifs ne vont pas convaincre les acheteurs de AAA de s'intéresser à des platformers en 8/16 bits ou des shmups, pas plus que les fans de fifa ne daigneront tester un VN ou un RPG jap obscurs.

Les coûts de production très différents ne changent pas l'arithmétique. Un Vn doit nécessairement etre vendu assez cher en raison du coût des doubleurs et de la faible demande tandis qu'un battlefield 1 pourra couter des dizaines de millions et rester rentable même bradé à 50%.

----------


## Ruvon

Mince. Je suis d'accord avec Baalim  :Emo:  Qu'est-ce qu'il m'arrive  ::cry:: 

Pour rester dans l'esprit, voilà des jeux indés en promos  ::trollface:: 

Boss Constructor, -50%, 7,49€

The Fall of the Dungeon Guardians - Enhanced Edition, -75%, 4,99€

MechoEcho, -80%, 3,79€

The World of Decadence, -75%, 9,28€

Cards of Cthulhu, -45%, 1,64€

Between Me and The Night, -75%, 3,24€

Rogue State, -90%, 1,29€

Dark Years, -90%, 1,29€

The Westport Independant, -80%, 1,99€

----------


## Mastaba

C'est à dire que le problème vient déjà du nombre de jeux qui a explosé, la concurrence est aussi bien entre les indés qu'entre les AAA.

Et les baisses de prix touchent aussi les AAA qui se retrouvent vite soldés et dont la valeur de l'achat day one fond comme neige au soleil si on sait qu'on pourra l'avoir pour une bouchée de pain dans quelques mois, c'est pas vraiment une question de jeux indés vs jeux AAA les deux sont logés à la même enseigne et souffrent du même problème de surproduction/destruction de valeur.

Il y a aussi beaucoup de jeux indés véritablement merdiques qui sont vendus outrageusement cher pour ce qu'ils sont, les shovelwares ne sont pas une catégorie à part bien différenciée du "bon indé" mais plombent ces derniers en s'y mélangeant.

Le rabais intensif, y a pas mal de trucs indés que j'aurais jamais mais alors jamais acheté à leur prix normal de 15-20€ mais que j'ai pris en solde, parce que ca coûtait pas trop cher d'essayer un jeu pas forcément bien noté/pas testé du tout et qui induisait une part de risque. Des soldes ponctuelles de 24h genre les humblestars ou chronogg poussent aussi à tenter le coups sur des jeux dont j'avais jamais entendu parler ou que j'aurais jamais acheté à leur prix normal.

----------


## La Chouette

Le truc, c'est que beaucoup d'AAA sont beaucoup trop chers pour ce qu'ils proposent. Un Assassin's Creed avec 20 heures de jeu, dont la moitié passée à chercher des babioles planquées et avec le quart des missions qui est buggé et encore le quart qui est chiant comme la mort, ça n'est clairement pas assez fun pour valoir 60 boules.
Alors que de l'autre côté, tu as des jeux comme Hollow Knight ou Stardew Valley qui, si tu aimes le genre, valent clairement plus que le prix affiché. Et pourtant, les gens gueulent que ces jeux ne descendent pas assez bas pendant les soldes Steam. Même chose Pour VA-11 Hall-A : un super visual novel d'une bonne douzaine d'heures, vendu 15 euros. Le prix est raisonnable, tu as à peu près un euro de l'heure, et toutes ces heures passées sur le jeu sont de qualité. Pourtant, les gens gueulent qu'un visual novel, ça ne devrait pas être vendu plus de 5 euros. On ajoute à ça les gens qui gueulent parce qu'un indé sorti il y a deux mois n'est pas à -90% lors des soldes Steam, alors que ces mêmes gens ont dans leur bibliothèque le dernier Call of Duty, précommandé, donc acheté au prix fort...
Les gens ont une autre mentalité quand il s'agit de jeux indés, et beaucoup ne veulent tout simplement pas payer un prix correct pour les avoir, alors qu'acheter un AAA 60 euros les dérange à peine, de même pour une place de ciné à 10 euros qui ne leur apportera qu'une heure et demie de distraction.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Quelqu'un aurait un bon plan pour Deadlight?


J'ai une clé steam dispo a l echange^^

----------


## Supergounou

> un visual novel, ça ne devrait pas être vendu


 ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Dragon's Dogma à 8,21€ le moins cher de tous les temps du mon entier.

----------


## Baalim

@ Mastaba

Les shovelwares ne sont certes pas une catégorie mais le flot continu de jeux déversés sur steam et les limites de l'outil de tri ne permettent pas de distinguer véritablement les vrais indépendants des jeux de merde comme there's poop in my soup (oh wait).

Du coup, de bons jeux passent inaperçus et doivent compter sur des rabais démentiels et/ou un passage chez humble pour se sauver les miches.

Je t'accorde que le problème touche également les grosses productions dont on annonce parfois le bide commercial au bout de 72 heures de mise en vente, ce qui incite bien évidemment les joueurs à attendre l'inévitable rabais qui ne manquera pas de suivre.

----------


## sousoupou

Vu le nombre de jeux possibles je ne vais pas tenter les pinatas. Du coup si quelqu'un a eu le malheur ( ::ninja:: ) de tomber sur Owlboy ou Darkest Dungeon je suis disposé à l'en débarrasser à vil prix (voire en nature pour ceux qui habitent près de chez moi  ::trollface:: )

Pour apporter mon écot au sujet des jeux indés je n'ai quand même pas l'impression que les "stars" sont rapidement bradés ou vite en bundle...

Récemment je me suis pris Salt & Sanctuary ou encore Hollow Knight à des prix pas si éloignés de leur MSRP ( mais pas Owlboy ou Darkest Dungeon vous l'aurez compris  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## la Vieille

> […]un super visual novel d'une bonne douzaine d'heures, vendu 15 euros. Le prix est raisonnable, tu as à peu près un euro de l'heure, et toutes ces heures passées sur le jeu sont de qualité. […]


Peut-être qu'estimer la valeur de quelque chose en fonction du temps passé dessus n'est pas la bonne manière de procéder ? Par exemple, tu préférerais payer 20 euros un jeu qui dure 20 minutes mais qui va radicalement changer ta vision des choses, ou payer 20 euros un jeu qui te tiendra 20 heures mais qui ne te laissera rien une fois terminé ?

Je dis pas que le temps ne vaut rien, mais finalement est-ce que ce qu'on cherche c'est juste à niquer des heures ou bien à trouver autre chose ? Et cette éventuelle autre chose, comment l'estimer correctement ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Le truc, c'est que beaucoup d'AAA sont beaucoup trop chers pour ce qu'ils proposent. Un Assassin's Creed avec 20 heures de jeu, dont la moitié passée à chercher des babioles planquées et avec le quart des missions qui est buggé et encore le quart qui est chiant comme la mort, ça n'est clairement pas assez fun pour valoir 60 boules.


Il y a plein de jeux indés qui n'ont pas coûté aussi cher à dev et qui sont tout aussi nazes. Et pour ceux-là, même si leur prix de départ est moindre que celui d'un AAA le rapport qualité/prix est loin d'en être automatiquement meilleur.

Bien sûr qu'il y a des bon jeux et des mauvais jeux autant chez les AAA que chez les indés, mais dans les deux cas un mauvais jeu est toujours trop cher.




> Et pourtant, les gens gueulent que ces jeux ne descendent pas assez bas pendant les soldes Steam.


Ils gueulent mais ces jeux se vendent quand même, tout comme on peut gueuler sur les AAA à 60€ qui se vendent quand même aussi.
En fait il faudrait comparer les chiffres de vente, le prix qu'a coûté le développement et voir lesquels sont réellement les plus rentables.

Parce que l'article prends The Witness comme exemple, qui a pris 7ans à faire.
Et ca n'étonnerais beaucoup qu'il y ait tellement de jeux indés que ca qui aient demandé autant de temps et d'investissement. On peut pas vraiment généraliser sur cet exemple précis.




> Les gens ont une autre mentalité quand il s'agit de jeux indés, et beaucoup ne veulent tout simplement pas payer un prix correct pour les avoir, alors qu'acheter un AAA 60 euros les dérange à peine, de même pour une place de ciné à 10 euros qui ne leur apportera qu'une heure et demie de distraction.


Il y a aussi la composante technique, un jeu AAA qui défonce visuellement, avec textures HD, acteurs, mise en scène et tout donne plus l'impression d'en avoir pour son argent que le millonième plateformer 2D pixelart roguelike qui aura bien trop souvent tendance à se reposer sur son status d'indé pour sous-entendre que lui n'a pas besoin de faire trop d'effort parce qu'il est plus "artistique" que les blockbusters produits en usine à la chaîne.
Bien sûr il n'a pas tort, mais ca n'en fait pas automatiquement un bon jeu.

De la même manière qu'un film peut prendre de l'ampleur au cinéma sur un grand écran avec un son de qualité alors qu'un film d'auteur vu sur une petite TV cathodique pourra être aussi très bien voir apporter une bien meilleure expérience au final, sauf qu'on paiera pas 10€ pour ca.




> Les shovelwares ne sont certes pas une catégorie mais le flot continu de jeux déversés sur steam et les limites de l'outil de tri ne permettent pas de distinguer véritablement les vrais indépendants des jeux de merde comme there's poop in my soup (oh wait).


Oui c'est tout à fait ca, la quantité pure joue en défaveur des vrai bons jeux.
Et avec le flot de jeux early access pas finis/abandonnés en cours de route, les jeux indés sont bien plus susceptibles que des AAA d'être noyés de par leur coût de dev inférieur.

Pour les AAA le prix élevé est une sorte de barrière leur garantissant une meilleure visibilité, on ne classe pas le dernier CoD dans la même catégorie que des indés pixelart.
Malgré ca ils arrivent à faire des bide, simplement parce qu'ils auront coûté tellement plus cher que ca demande aussi plus de vente/plus cher pour les rentabiliser.

----------


## Kaede

> Oui c'est tout à fait ca, la quantité pure joue en défaveur des vrai bons jeux.
> Et avec le flot de jeux early access pas finis/abandonnés en cours de route, les jeux indés sont bien plus susceptibles que des AAA d'être noyés de par leur coût de dev inférieur.


D'autant que les jeux indé "de niche" sont peu couverts par la critique. Heureusement il reste le bouche à oreille (les forums...).

----------


## Mastaba

D'ailleurs je me demande comment font CPC pour sélectionner les jeux qu'ils testent, parce que vu la quantité de jeux indés qui sortent c'est juste impossible de tous les faire.
Ils doivent bien avoir une méthode pour faire un premier tri?

----------


## Baalim

> D'ailleurs je me demande comment font CPC pour sélectionner les jeux qu'ils testent, parce que vu la quantité de jeux indés qui sortent c'est juste impossible de tous les faire.
> Ils doivent bien avoir une méthode pour faire un premier tri?


Première possibilité : les créateurs de jeux de merde ne sont pas présents sur les salons spécialisés, font rarement des kickstarters (enfin pas intentionnellement) et ne se voient pas édités/distribués en cours ou en fin de développement par des éditeurs sérieux.

----------


## La Chouette

> 


Toi, tu cherches...




> Peut-être qu'estimer la valeur de quelque chose en fonction du temps passé dessus n'est pas la bonne manière de procéder ? Par exemple, tu préférerais payer 20 euros un jeu qui dure 20 minutes mais qui va radicalement changer ta vision des choses, ou payer 20 euros un jeu qui te tiendra 20 heures mais qui ne te laissera rien une fois terminé ?
> 
> Je dis pas que le temps ne vaut rien, mais finalement est-ce que ce qu'on cherche c'est juste à niquer des heures ou bien à trouver autre chose ? Et cette éventuelle autre chose, comment l'estimer correctement ?


Pour un euro à la minute, le jeu a intérêt à vachement me tournebouler, quand même. Je ne cherche pas spécialement à niquer des heures, mais j'ai un budget limité. Et tant qu'à faire, quand je dépense un mois de budget loisirs dans un jeu, j'aimerais bien ne pas juste passer une heure dessus et 30 jours à me faire chier. Il y a un rapport qualité/prix/temps à prendre en compte, pas juste qualité/prix. Entre un bon jeu long et un bon jeu court, au même prix, à moins que le jeu court ne m'attire franchement plus, je vais prendre le jeu long.
Bien sûr, si le jeu est marquant, je serais plus enclin à mettre un prix plus élevé, même s'il est court. Pas pour rien que j'ai donné une dizaine d'euros pour certains visual novels gratuits ne durant qu'une heure.

----------


## Kupris

> D'ailleurs je me demande comment font CPC pour sélectionner les jeux qu'ils testent, parce que vu la quantité de jeux indés qui sortent c'est juste impossible de tous les faire.
> Ils doivent bien avoir une méthode pour faire un premier tri?


Ils sélectionnent les jeux indés faisant le plus de bruit et/ou ayant un petit succès critique. Quand tu vois le nombre de production n'arrivant même pas à récolter deux avis sur leur page Steam, ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué de passer un coup de balai.

----------


## leo7

> C'est bon on va le savoir.


Hum, pas compris du tout ton message...

----------


## Baalim

Passionnant. Des dlc gratos pour des jeux bandai
https://www.bandainamcoent.fr/vipcorner/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hum, pas compris du tout ton message...


T'inquiète pas. Nous non plus, nous ne le comprenons pas la majeure partie du temps.


Go go go : ME andromeda à 20 €
Https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01MQFHRWB/

----------


## TwinBis

> Il y a un rapport qualité/prix/temps à prendre en compte, pas juste qualité/prix. Entre un bon jeu long et un bon jeu court, au même prix, à moins que le jeu court ne m'attire franchement plus, je vais prendre le jeu long.


Ça dépend des gens.
Pour mon cas par exemple, à qualité égale je prends le jeu court. Parce que je n'ai pas tant de temps que ça pour jouer (suffisamment peu pour que le temps me bloque avant le budget).
Donc je préfère deux trois bonne expériences différente à une seule bonne expérience.

----------


## FB74

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* à *1.49* euros sur Gamesplanet (fr):
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/brot...am-key--3273-1

(1.30 environ sur la version UK du site, mais je ne sais pas si c'est hors TVA)

----------


## Baalim

SW battefront ultimate à 5 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...timate-edition

Titanfall 2 à 15€
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

Dragon age inquisition à 5€
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

Idel pour ME catalyst

----------


## Mastaba

Ah ouais...
Comme quoi les AAA sont bien soldés aussi.  ::o:

----------


## sousoupou

> Ah ouais...
> Comme quoi les AAA sont bien soldés aussi.


C'est souvent le cas lorsque le successeur est annoncé...

----------


## Bennoip

Star deal du jour sur Bundlestars:

Total War:ATTILA avec ces DLC 23.99€

----------


## FB74

> SW battefront ultimate à 5 €
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...timate-edition


Mais pas de mode solo digne de ce nom, c'est ça ?  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Star deal du jour sur Bundlestars:
> 
> Total War:ATTILA avec ces DLC 23.99€


Y'a aussi un *Talisman Heresy Bundle* en plusieurs paliers (W40K), mais faut aimer:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-heresy-bundle

----------


## Valenco

> sousoupou 
> Canardeur 
> --------------------
> Ville: Auxerre - 89


 :Mellow2:

----------


## sousoupou

Des promos chez Gamesplanet (prix UK pour gratter quelques centimes  ::ninja:: ), à leur lowest :

- Seasons After Fall à 7,14 €

- Bayonetta à 12,36 €

- Les piliers de la Terre déjà à -15%





> 


We are legion  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Mais pas de mode solo digne de ce nom, c'est ça ? 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a aussi un *Talisman Heresy Bundle* en plusieurs paliers (W40K), mais faut aimer:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-heresy-bundle


Aucun mode solosolo. Uniquement quelques cartes en multi local

----------


## FB74

> Aucun mode solosolo. Uniquement quelques cartes en multi local


Ouais donc...  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bundle Playstation, et du bon en plus, nous on l'a dans le baalim et bien profond....  :Emo: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/2k-play...e#heading-logo

Pas pour le PSN européen !  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Racistes !

(plus sérieusement, faut pas qu'ils s'étonnent que les gens se créent plusieurs comptes...)

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Ouais donc... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bundle Playstation, et du bon en plus, nous on l'a dans le baalim et bien profond.... 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/2k-play...e#heading-logo
> 
> Pas pour le PSN européen !


On peut bannir les gens consoleux svp ?  ::ninja::  y a des endroits pour faire vos saletés  ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Ouais donc... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bundle Playstation, et du bon en plus, nous on l'a dans le baalim et bien profond.... 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/2k-play...e#heading-logo
> 
> Pas pour le PSN européen !


J'ai presque tous les jeux ..............sur PC  ::ninja:: .

----------


## FB74

> On peut bannir les gens consoleux svp ?  y a des endroits pour faire vos saletés


Tu sais, on tolère bien les gens qui ont eu un Atari ST sur ce thread, on peut bien tolérer les consoleux à ce tarif...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu sais, on tolère bien les gens qui ont eu un Atari ST sur ce thread, on peut bien tolérer les consoleux à ce tarif...


Dommage que l'OP ne vienne pas avec avec de privilèges de modo  ::siffle::

----------


## MrKlawn

> Dommage que l'OP ne vienne pas *avec avec de* privilèges de modo


Le bot à un bug les gars, il invente un nouveau langage...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

Hmmm ... Et vous êtes ?  :tired:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Tu sais, on tolère bien les gens qui ont eu un Atari ST sur ce thread, on peut bien tolérer les consoleux à ce tarif...


Si je résume ce topic : bons plans, petites filles, déviances et nécrophilie  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> Si je résume ce topic : bons plans, petites filles, déviances et nécrophilie


Tu oublies "site de rencontre entre Icaunais"  :tired:

----------


## sticky-fingers

ça *rentre* dans déviances

----------


## Baalim

> Le bot à un bug les gars, il invente un nouveau langage...


 :Boom: 
Les touches, elles sont petites  ::ninja:: 



Talisman heresy bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-heresy-bundle

----------


## FB74

> Les touches, elles sont petites 
> 
> 
> 
> Talisman heresy bundle
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-heresy-bundle





> Y'a aussi un *Talisman Heresy Bundle* en plusieurs paliers (W40K), mais faut aimer:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-heresy-bundle


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mastaba

A propos de jeux indés chers, ca vaut quoi le observer à 29.99 chez chrono.gg? Jamais entendu parler.
J'aime bien le cyberpunk, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un truc narratif sans trop d'interactivité?

edit: c'était bien sur chrono.gg que je l'ai vu et pas chez gog...

----------


## Baalim

> A propos de jeux indés chers, ca vaut quoi le observer à 29.99 chez gog? Jamais entendu parler.
> J'aime bien le cyberpunk, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un truc narratif sans trop d'interactivité?


Il est au même prix chez chrono.gg avec layer of fear en bonus. C'est le nouveau jeu des développeurs. 
Y'a pas encore beaucoup de tests.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Non, j'vois pas  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> A propos de jeux indés chers, ca vaut quoi le observer à 29.99 chez gog? Jamais entendu parler.
> J'aime bien le cyberpunk, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un truc narratif sans trop d'interactivité?


Voici un test chez GameSpot (anglais) qui semble avoir bien aimé.

----------


## Baalim

> Voici un test chez GameSpot (anglais) qui semble avoir bien aimé.


Un autre ici :
http://www.gamerevolution.com/review...unk-and-horror

Et encore ici :
https://www.google.fr/amp/wccftech.c...iew-truth/amp/

----------


## FB74

> Non, j'vois pas


Tu m'étonnes...  ::ninja:: 



Pas plus aveugle qu'un fanboy Atari.  ::ninja:: 
 ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu oublies "site de rencontre entre Icaunais"


Hep-hep-hep, on ne touche pas aux Icaunais !

----------


## Ruvon

> Hep-hep-hep, on ne touche pas aux Icaunais !


Ah mais moi je veux rien avoir à faire avec ces gens-là, c'est eux qui veulent se toucher  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Tu m'étonnes... 
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...m8z0vsusjv.jpg
> 
> Pas plus aveugle qu'un fanboy Atari.




Pas mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

La dernière pub Dove, dans le même genre... zéro humour 100% exploitation commerciale du handicap : "Je suis une aveugle du coup je suis super balèze avec mon sens du toucher, du coup je suis plus qualifiée que vous pour vous assurer que le savon Dove, c'est très très très doux, achetez-le".

----------


## Baalim

Enemy front 3€

«boutez les amigaïstes hors du topic dans ce jeu de tir exceptionnel».

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/enem...am-key--2779-1

Fallout NV à 1.75€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--1060-1

Bioshock infinite à 5.25€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1

Observer 24€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/observer_/

Idem sur steam si vous possédez layer of fear

----------


## La Chouette

> La dernière pub Dove, dans le même genre... zéro humour 100% exploitation commerciale du handicap : "Je suis une aveugle du coup je suis super balèze avec mon sens du toucher, du coup je suis plus qualifiée que vous pour vous assurer que le savon Dove, c'est très très très doux, achetez-le".


Moi j'attends une pub du même genre avec un sourd muet qui t'explique en langage des signes que grâce à sa vue perçante il peut voir que son linge est plus blanc que blanc.

----------


## Bibik

> Bioshock infinite à 5.25€
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/bios...am-key--1155-1


Et du coup, son season pass est possiblement à son historical low sur cette même plate-forme à 3.79£ soit ~4.15 europesetas.

----------


## Baalim

Fall of the dungeon guardians à 5 €cus
http://store.steampowered.com/app/40...anced_Edition/

----------


## sousoupou

Orion Trail à 2,14 € chez chrono.gg

Ça ressemble à un mix entre FTL et un visual novel ( :WTF: ) avec pleins d'embranchements possibles assez bien noté sur Steam.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Orion Trail à 2,14 € chez chrono.gg
> 
> Ça ressemble à un mix entre FTL et un visual novel () avec pleins d'embranchements possibles assez bien noté sur Steam.


Basiquement, c'est Oregon Trail dans l'espace  ::):

----------


## FB74

*Prey* en essai (démo) gratuit sur Steam:
http://steamcommunity.com/games/4804...88200631210874

----------


## Guppy

> *Prey* en essai (démo) gratuit sur Steam:
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/4804...88200631210874


Mais, heu ! ...

Pour les retardataires, comme moi, j'ai encore 2 Prey de chez Auchan à proposer.
La flemme de relire la totalité de 37 pages en arrière, pour le 1er qui me PM à 21h21 et/ou à 22h22 !

----------


## Highlander

> Mais, heu ! ...
> 
> Pour les retardataires, comme moi, j'ai encore 2 Prey de chez Auchan à proposer.
> La flemme de relire la totalité de 37 pages en arrière, pour le 1er qui me PM à 21h21 et/ou à 22h22 !


La L.I.S.T.E. !  ::wacko::  ::trollface::

----------


## Pitchblack

> Mais, heu ! ...
> 
> Pour les retardataires, comme moi, j'ai encore 2 Prey de chez Auchan à proposer.
> La flemme de relire la totalité de 37 pages en arrière, pour le 1er qui me PM à 21h21 et/ou à 22h22 !


_At long last_...
Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Mastaba

> Il est au même prix chez chrono.gg avec layer of fear en bonus. C'est le nouveau jeu des développeurs.
> Y'a pas encore beaucoup de tests.


En fait c'était bien sur chrono.gg que je l'ai vu, je sais pas ce qui s'est passé  ::wacko::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben Prey, s'il en reste un...

----------


## schouffy

Tout ça pour un jeu chiant  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

Des prix chez *2game* (listé depuis peu sur ITAD ?) :

- Dirt 4 à 38,53 € (lowest) voire 36,60€ avec le voucher _ISTHEREANYDEAL_

- The Sexy Brutale à 13,34€ (lowest) voire 12,67€ avec le voucher _ISTHEREANYDEAL_

- Steredenn à 9,40€ (lowest) voire 8,93€ avec le voucher _ISTHEREANYDEAL_

Ayé les Pilliers de la Terre passent déjà sous les 20 € chez WinGameStore à 19,41 € avec le voucher _pcgames5off_ sinon 20,43 €

----------


## Baalim

Un plan pour obtenir le jeu VR Mars 2030.
https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/mars-2030-vr-/397673

----------


## Guppy

Y a plus de Prey, faudra attendre les prochaines soldes.

----------


## Baalim

préco best of remute @ 1.5 $

https://groupees.com/remutebest

----------


## sousoupou

> Y a plus de Prey, faudra attendre les prochaines soldes.


Je propose une L.I.S.T.E. d'attente  ::trollface::

----------


## Kargadum

> Ayé les Pilliers de la Terre passent déjà sous les 20 € chez WinGameStore à 19,41 € avec le voucher _pcgames5off_ sinon 20,43 €


J'ai été très étonné du prix de base, sachant que c'est un jeu en 3 parties, débourser 90€ pour un jeu de ce style de 15h supposés (première partie de 5h), il faut avoir foi en les fans de Ken Follet. Bref, que les prix continuent de descendre!  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

> J'ai été très étonné du prix de base, sachant que c'est un jeu en 3 parties, débourser 90€ pour un jeu de ce style de 15h supposés (première partie de 5h), il faut avoir foi en les fans de Ken Follet. Bref, que les prix continuent de descendre!


Tu achètes les 3 parties d'un coup. Cf sur GOG : 



> . This interactive novel is released in three 'books', containing 7 chapters each. This season pass includes access to all three books, which will be automatically added to your account on the date of release.

----------


## Kargadum

> Tu achètes les 3 parties d'un coup. Cf sur GOG :


Omfg, ça m'apprendra à ne pas regarder QUE les images et les chiffres  :Emo:  :Emo:  Du coup c'est worth it!  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

How to survive, le standalone tps, à 1 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...son-standalone

----------


## Corto

> Je propose une L.I.S.T.E. d'attente


I killed the L.I.S.T.E  ::P: 

Merci Guppy  :;):

----------


## cooly08

Ça pourrait poser problème pour les bundles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a plus de Prey, faudra attendre les prochaines soldes.


Pas la peine d'attendre plus longtemps : -50% http://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/.

----------


## Bennoip

Sur Bundlestars:

*Batman Arkham Origins Complete + Blackgate Pack* à 5.99€: https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...blackgate-pack

----------


## sousoupou

> Ça pourrait poser problème pour les bundles.


Peut-être que justement Steam considérera ce cas comme légitime pour accepter un certain différentiel entre les ventes et le nombre de clés générées ?

Après l'exemple cité dans le post est quand même ultra caricatural...

----------


## La Chouette

> Après l'exemple cité dans le post est quand même ultra caricatural...


Pas tant que ça. Tu trouveras pas ça sur Humble Bundle, c'est sûr, mais tu peux trouver pas mal de bundles où pour une bouchée de pain t'as une quinzaine de jeux dont pas un ne s'est vendu à plus de 1000 exemplaires hors bundles de ce genre. Ajoute à ça les giveaways pour des jeux qui ne subsistent que grâce à la vente de cartes.

----------


## FB74

*Warbands Bushido* à 4.79 euros sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55...bands_Bushido/

Et dans les promotions éditeur spécial Capcom de Steam, *ULTIMATE MARVEL VS. CAPCOM 3* à 14.99 euros:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...L_VS_CAPCOM_3/

----------


## Baalim

> Pas tant que ça. Tu trouveras pas ça sur Humble Bundle, c'est sûr, mais tu peux trouver pas mal de bundles où pour une bouchée de pain t'as une quinzaine de jeux dont pas un ne s'est vendu à plus de 1000 exemplaires hors bundles de ce genre. Ajoute à ça les giveaways pour des jeux qui ne subsistent que grâce à la vente de cartes.


Ce qui est amusant, c'est que valve doit se faire plus de fric en taxant les ventes de cartes de ces jeux miteux qu'il n'en dépense pour les héberger sur ses serveurs.

Bref, tout le monde va perdre du pognon.

Je pronostique la mort imminente de dailyindiegames et de go go bundle.

----------


## sousoupou

> Pas tant que ça. Tu trouveras pas ça sur Humble Bundle, c'est sûr, mais tu peux trouver pas mal de bundles où pour une bouchée de pain t'as une quinzaine de jeux dont pas un ne s'est vendu à plus de 1000 exemplaires hors bundles de ce genre. Ajoute à ça les giveaways pour des jeux qui ne subsistent que grâce à la vente de cartes.


Certes mais les jeux dont tu parles sont souvent bien pourris, du coup la limitation des clés ne serait pas si préjudiciable que ça  ::P: 

Je voulais dire que pour les "gros" bundles avec des jeux de qualité (type humble) auront certainement droit à une certaine souplesse...

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce qui est amusant, c'est que valve doit se faire plus de fric en taxant les ventes de cartes de ces jeux miteux qu'il n'en dépense pour les héberger sur ses serveurs.
> 
> Bref, tout le monde va perdre du pognon.
> 
> Je pronostique la mort imminente de dailyindiegames et de go go bundle.


Je pense qu'ils sont prêts à accepter cette légère baisse de revenus pour flinguer la concurrence des bundles et autres stores grisâtres. Parce que oui, moins de clés, c'est moins de clés sur le marché gris.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Le mot le plus important de la phrase, c'est pas "automatiquement" ? 
Il faudra voir la stratégie de Steam. 

Ca rejoint quelque part la discussion d'hier sur le prix d'un jeu indé, voir ceux de la LISTE de Prey.
A quelques rares exceptions, un super jeu (indé ou AAA) se retrouvent rapidement à moitié prix, puis en solde, bundle etc...

Aujourd'hui, c'est vrai qu'en tant que consommateur, on y gagne. Et quand on voit les soldes Steam, on gueule sur les promos. 
Mais on accumule tout un tas de jeux payés à vil prix, et souvent même pas lancés. 
Pas sur que les développeurs et les studios y trouvent leur compte. Et ça, ça peut avoir des conséquences pour nous joueurs demain.

Bon, je retourne voir ma wishlist isthereanydeal  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Dernier inventaire avant la fin du monde : 15 clés, 3 tonnes de hog pour 3$

https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-sale-alawar-bundle

----------


## Baalim

J'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il s'agissait du dernier carmageddon, soldé à 5€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/50...on_Max_Damage/

Valley à 5 € sur steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/378610/Valley/

Etherium à 2 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/ethe...am-key--2751-1

----------


## Nanaki

*Tales of Berseria* pour 20.55*£* soit environ *22,60€* chez gamersgate UK
Le prix du jeu n'a jamais été plus bas d’après isthereanydeal.

----------


## Mastaba

C'est quoi l'histoire avec steam? je pige pas bien.




> Mais on accumule tout un tas de jeux payés à vil prix, et souvent même pas lancés.
> Pas sur que les développeurs et les studios y trouvent leur compte. Et ça, ça peut avoir des conséquences pour nous joueurs demain.


Mais un jeu en promo acheté par un mec qui n'y jouera même pas (ou qui y jouera peu importe), c'est toujours de l'argent qui rentre étant donné qu'une clé ne coûte rien à produire.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais un jeu en promo acheté par un mec qui n'y jouera même pas (ou qui y jouera peu importe), c'est toujours de l'argent qui rentre étant donné qu'une clé ne coûte rien à produire.


Deux précisions : une clé c'est de l'argent qui rentre mais pas dans la poche de Valve, et si ça ne coûte rien à produire cela a un coût de maintenance avec la disponibilité du jeu sur les serveurs (difficile à évaluer, il peut être très faible mais il existe).

Maintenant à voir si c'était un message adressé spécifiquement à un studio / éditeur qui sort 3 jeux par semaine, qui refourgue des brouettes de clés dans des bundles et qui se fait du fric sur la vente de cartes, donc un évènement qui sort de l'ordinaire et pas forcément amené à se répéter, ou si c'est une évolution ou un durcissement de la politique de Steam.

----------


## Morbo

> C'est quoi l'histoire avec steam? je pige pas bien.


Pareil, j'ai raté un épisode, c'est quoi ce durcissement de politique chez steam?

----------


## cooly08

Valve se réserve le droit de limiter le nombre de clés qu'ils fournissent. S'ils jugent qu'il y a des abus où que ce n'est pas rentable.

----------


## Baalim

Be mine 31 en approche chez groupees.
M'en fous si je suis le seul à l'attendre  :Emo: 

https://groupees.com/bm31

Les premiers indices évoquent:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...imax/?l=french

Voire Bleed 2.

----------


## pesos

> Valve se réserve le droit de limiter le nombre de clés qu'ils fournissent. S'ils jugent qu'il y a des abus où que ce n'est pas rentable.


Ils se tirent un peu une balle dans le pied non ? Je veux dire, il y a risque que les développeurs aillent voir ailleurs à terme (risque limité ok...).

----------


## Baalim

> Ils se tirent un peu une balle dans le pied non ? Je veux dire, il y a risque que les développeurs aillent voir ailleurs à terme (risque limité ok...).


Hélas peu vraisemblable vu la politique des Gog, origin et uplay.

Presque tout le monde se fout d'itch.io.

----------


## FB74

> Be mine 31 en approche chez groupees.
> M'en fous si je suis le seul à l'attendre 
> 
> https://groupees.com/bm31
> 
> Les premiers indices évoquent:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...imax/?l=french
> 
> Voire Bleed 2.


Tiens nous au courant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morbo

Donc pour éviter les abus, il y a un risque pour que certaines clés soient en ruptures de stock  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Donc pour éviter les abus, il y a un risque pour que certaines clés soient en ruptures de stock


Et donc les prix remontent, CQFD.  :Bave: 


 ::P:

----------


## blutch2

> Valve se réserve le droit de limiter le nombre de clés qu'ils fournissent. S'ils jugent qu'il y a des abus où que ce n'est pas rentable.


Ils font comme Nintendo sur leurs consoles dans les années 80 et 90. Limitation de jeu pour Nintendo par Editeur, sauf que ici la limitation s'applique sur les clés. Faut voir ce qu'ils entendent par "pas rentable". J'imagine que c'est pour eux et que l'on pourrait avoir un retour à un Steam correct(avant les EA).

----------


## cooly08

> Ils se tirent un peu une balle dans le pied non ? Je veux dire, il y a risque que les développeurs aillent voir ailleurs à terme (risque limité ok...).


Je pense que ça touchera que les jeux bidons dont tout le monde se fiche sauf peut-être pour les cartes Steam.

----------


## madgic

Est ce que cela veut pour les revendeurs tiers comme Gamesplanet&co ? Car ils vendent des clés Steam eux aussi.

----------


## Morbo

Sans vouloir faire mon parano je me dit qu'après ils passeront à l'étape suivante en virant tout court les jeux selon leur rentabilité.

----------


## sousoupou

Coin !

*The Disney Afternoon Collection* à 9,99€ @ Steam (lowest précédent 11,78€)

Tic & Tac, toute ma jeunesse  :Mellow2: 

*Motorsport Manager* à 8,75€ @ GameBillet, voire 8,31€ avec le voucher _gb5off_ (lowest précédent 9,34€)

*Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition* à 8,22€ @ GamesPlanet UK (lowest précédent 10,00€)

Il est aussi à 9,99€ @ GamesPlanet FR pour gratter 1 centime sur le lowest  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Est ce que cela veut pour les revendeurs tiers comme Gamesplanet&co ? Car ils vendent des clés Steam eux aussi.


J'ai plus l'impression que ça concerne les batch de clés que reçoit l'auteur d'un jeu, directement de steam. On ne trouve pas encore trop d'indés tout perraves chez Gamesplanet et co.

----------


## nova

Honnêtement virer tout les merdes sur steam qui ne se vendent qu'un bundle ca serait pas un mal, ca redonnerait de la visibilité aux bons jeux sur le magasin steam.

Après le problème, c'est qu'il y aura des dommages collatéraux  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Voire Bleed 2.


Du coup tu n'es plus tout seul l'attendre!  :Bave:

----------


## bbd

> Honnêtement virer tout les merdes sur steam qui ne se vendent qu'un bundle ca serait pas un mal, ca redonnerait de la visibilité aux bons jeux sur le magasin steam.
> 
> Après le problème, c'est qu'il y aura des dommages collatéraux


Clair, Baalim ne trouvera plus de jeu à son, hum, goût...

----------


## Ruvon

L'idée exprimée dans le mp retweeté, c'est que si un dev fourgue beaucoup plus de clés sur les autres stores / bundles / giveaway pour profiter de la vente de cartes Steam que ce qu'il vend sur Steam, ils peuvent dire stop. Ce qui impliquerait que certains jeux ne disposeraient plus d'autant de clés qu'ils veulent et donc ne pourraient plus inonder les bundles.

Ce que je répète depuis hier en fait  ::ninja:: 

Ça n'enlèverait aucun jeu de Steam  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre ça rendrait plus difficile à ceux qui ne se diffusent qu'en bundle de chie / giveaway foireux de rester rentables, puisque les ventes effectives sur le store Steam de ces "jeux" sont négligeables voire inexistantes. S'ils n'ont plus d'autre revenus que ceux venant de Steam, ils auront du mal à manger à la fin du mois. Avec donc l'espoir que ces jeux cessent d'apparaitre en masse sur le store Steam, ce qu'ils font facilement grâce à Steam Direct.

----------


## sousoupou

> Honnêtement virer tout les merdes sur steam qui ne se vendent qu'un bundle ca serait pas un mal, ca redonnerait de la visibilité aux bons jeux sur le magasin steam.


C'est quand même sacrément paradoxal d'adopter une telle attitude et parallèlement de soutenir Steam Direct qui a tous les atours de la cour des miracles...

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est quand même sacrément paradoxal d'adopter une telle attitude et parallèlement de soutenir Steam Direct qui a tous les atours de la cour des miracles...


Je pense qu'à terme ils veulent pouvoir nettoyer la boutique Steam sans faire d'efforts. Donc en gros laisser passer tout et n'importe quoi mais avoir un système automatique qui découragera ceux qui font des jeux de merde volontairement pour se faire du blé facile.

----------


## sousoupou

Le problème c'est que ça signerait la mort de groupees & co et par conséquent le nombre de posts du topic serait divisé par 10  ::ninja:: 

Heureusement il restera le flood  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup tu n'es plus tout seul l'attendre!


Y'a quand même d'énormes guillemets, hein !

EDIT : en voyant les indices, cest clairement war of human tanks alter et pas bleed 2

http://store.steampowered.com/app/30..._Tanks__ALTeR/

----------


## Baalim

Deux nouveaux bundles moisis tant qu'il est encore temps
https://www.indiegala.com/fever
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-13

----------


## FB74

*Diablo III* à *9.99* euros sur la Fnac:
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1072865...-PC-cederom-PC

(fdp gratos en ce moment)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Dungeon of the Endless, Crystal Edition* à 4.55 euros sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...rystal-edition

----------


## Bennoip

Voici les deals du jour sur Bundle Stars
*Dungeon of the Endless - Crystal Edition* à 4.55€ : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...rystal-edition
*Tropico 5 - Complete Collection* à 5.99€ : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ete-collection

Normalement sur ces deux deal le code "SUMMER10" donne droit à -10% supplémentaire.

Et le Stardeal:
*Kingdom Rush Frontiers* à 3.39€ : https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/kingdom-rush-frontiers



Sur Chrono.gg:
*Planetbase* @ 6.55$ (soit 5.74€ par Paypal): https://chrono.gg/

----------


## FB74

Ah ben voilà, Kingdom Rush Frontiers à pas trop cher.  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah ben voilà, Kingdom Rush Frontiers à pas trop cher.


Cool ! Super fan de ce jeu en version mobile. Je serais presque tenté d'y rejouer sur PC...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ben voilà, Kingdom Rush Frontiers à pas trop cher.


Cool ! Super fan de ce jeu en version mobile. Je serais presque tenté d'y rejouer sur PC...
Edit : j'ai craqué !

----------


## Baalim

The signal from tolva à 10€ pour les allergiques au drm free

http://store.steampowered.com/app/45...nal_From_Tlva/

Planet nomads à 17.5$ pour les allergiques aux drm
https://www.gog.com/game/planet_nomads

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Motorsport Manager ça vaut quoi ? ayant joué un peu au jeu sur mobile y a 3 ans j'ai du mal à m'enlever de la tête qu'il s'agit premièrement d'un jeu mobile, donc très limité par essence

----------


## sousoupou

> Motorsport Manager ça vaut quoi ? ayant joué un peu au jeu sur mobile y a 3 ans j'ai du mal à m'enlever de la tête qu'il s'agit premièrement d'un jeu mobile, donc très limité par essence


Il doit être sympa il a pris 7/10 dans CPC  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Motorsport Manager ça vaut quoi ? ayant joué un peu au jeu sur mobile y a 3 ans j'ai du mal à m'enlever de la tête qu'il s'agit premièrement d'un jeu mobile, donc très limité par essence


C'est un peu plus complexe qu'un "simple" jeu mobile. C'est pas de la simulation super pointue mais c'est pas désagréable à jouer. Je l'ai testé pour sega-mag à la sortie, j'avoue ne pas trop avoir suivi ce que valent les DLC.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Même là dessus y a des DLC  :Facepalm:

----------


## pipoop

> The signal from tolva à 10€ pour les allergiques au drm free
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/45...nal_From_Tlva/
> 
> Planet nomads à 17.5$ pour les allergiques aux drm
> https://www.gog.com/game/planet_nomads


15.19€ sur steam

----------


## Baalim

> 15.19€ sur steam


Ce qui revient à peu près au même avec en prome 1.17$ de cashback et zéro drm.

Dead rising 4 à 20€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dead...am-key--3188-1

Subsiege à 7€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/subs...am-key--3189-1

State of decay yolo à 8.20€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/stat...am-key--3081-1

Flight.unlimited 2k16 gratos sur le Windows store
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...6/9nblggh4v2wg

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Il doit être sympa il a pris 7/10 dans CPC


alors déjà merci beaucoup pour le site, je cherchais depuis longtemps un truc qui répertorie les notes obtenues dans CPC

et du coup je me souviens avoir lu le test !  ::P: 





> C'est un peu plus complexe qu'un "simple" jeu mobile. C'est pas de la simulation super pointue mais c'est pas désagréable à jouer. Je l'ai testé pour sega-mag à la sortie, j'avoue ne pas trop avoir suivi ce que valent les DLC.


j'ai lu en diagonale finalement je suis pas sûr que ça me plaise, trop orienté gestion, ennuyeux, et de toutes façons je préfère rouler moi-même et j'ai pas tellement 8 euros à mettre dans un jeu qui va moisir dans ma bibliothèque steam, paradoxalement merci bien  :;): 

Et maintenant je vois State of Decay en promo, c'est pas possible  ::ninja::  merci baalim qui est responsable de ce genre de phénomènes

----------


## Ruvon

> j'ai lu en diagonale finalement je suis pas sûr que ça me plaise, trop orienté gestion, ennuyeux, et de toutes façons je préfère rouler moi-même et j'ai pas tellement 8 euros à mettre dans un jeu qui va moisir dans ma bibliothèque steam, paradoxalement merci bien


Ben c'est l'idée, tant mieux si ça t'a permis de savoir à quoi t'attendre et à l'acheter ou pas, je suis pas là pour vendre des jeux  :;):  L'important c'est que tu saches où tu mets les pieds. Et visiblement c'est plus souvent sur la pédale  ::ninja::

----------


## toufmag

Il vaut quoi le Planet Nomads ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Il vaut quoi le Planet Nomads ?


15,19€. De rien.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement j'en sais rien, un survival sandbox open world en EA, j'avoue que j'en attends plus grand chose de ce genre de jeux. Mais celui-ci a de la gueule, est bien accueilli jusqu'ici et semble bénéficier d'un suivi régulier.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Ben c'est l'idée, tant mieux si ça t'a permis de savoir à quoi t'attendre et à l'acheter ou pas, je suis pas là pour vendre des jeux  L'important c'est que tu saches où tu mets les pieds. Et visiblement c'est plus souvent sur la pédale


Pas de soucis, justement le but d'un testeur c'est de guider selon les publics et en l'occurrence on peut dire que t'as été efficace  :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Street fighter V à 14.22 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-1

Earth's dawn 13.5€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/earths-dawn/

----------


## Mastaba

> Planetbase @ 6.55$ (soit 5.74€ par Paypal): https://chrono.gg/


Il est à 11$ chez moi  ::blink::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est cher chez toi !

----------


## KiwiX

> Il est à 11$ chez moi


Pareil.

----------


## sousoupou

Furi à 12,99€ (lowest 13,20€) @ Less4Games (shop complètement inconnu pour moi mais référencé sur ITAD)

Tales of Symphonia à 3.63€ (lowest 4,10 €) @ Gamersgate UK

----------


## Baalim

On a l'impression qu'ils se magnent tous de sortir leurs bundles.

A noter la présence de skyboat, jeu de plateau/stratégie assez bien chroniqué

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundledx-5

----------


## sousoupou

> On a l'impression qu'ils se magnent tous de sortir leurs bundles.
> 
> A noter la présence de skyboat, jeu de plateau/stratégie assez bien chroniqué
> 
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundledx-5


Tacoface  :WTF:

----------


## Kaede

"System Requirements
Processor: Intel Core i5 4590 or greater.
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce GTX 970 or AMD Radeon R9 290 or better."

 :ouaiouai:

----------


## odji

> On a l'impression qu'ils se magnent tous de sortir leurs bundles.
> 
> A noter la présence de skyboat, jeu de plateau/stratégie assez bien chroniqué
> 
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundledx-5


pense a ceux qui ont pris un abo annuel (HB monthly, groupees be mine..)  yen a qui vont se retrouver avec des applis et bds au lieu de jeux " :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Quand je disais qu'ils destockaient tout en vitesse grand V
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-12

----------


## Morbo

Y'a vraiment des gens qui jouent à tout ça?  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui jouent à tout ça?


Éventuellement sous la torture, sinon je vois vraiment pas de raison.

Pourtant, chacun des jeux déjà sortis a au moins 40 évaluations découlant d'achats Steam. Donc non seulement des gens y jouent, mais certains les ont peut-être même acheté plein tarif. C'est flippant.

----------


## FB74

> Éventuellement sous la torture, sinon je vois vraiment pas de raison.
> 
> Pourtant, chacun des jeux déjà sortis a au moins 40 évaluations découlant d'achats Steam. Donc non seulement des gens y jouent, mais certains les ont peut-être même acheté plein tarif. C'est flippant.


Tu penses que Baalim ferait partie de ces gens ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu penses que Baalim ferait partie de ces gens ?


Je commence à douter du fait que Baalim soit une personne.

Je pense que c'est un bot créé par la rédac pour nous avertir des dangers de l'accumulation à outrance de jeux nazes. Un sorte de démonstration par l'absurde.

Problème, le bot a échappé à tout contrôle, s'est inventé une vie et doit leur coûter cher en achats de bundles.

----------


## Baalim

La version 3.0 attend encore l'upgrade* qui permet de latter les sales types au ban hammer (B*onjour.).

Il semble y avoir des candidats au beta test dans le coin  ::trollface:: 

LA cops 3.5€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/la-cops

----------


## sousoupou

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui jouent à tout ça?


Attends, il faut jouer aux jeux que l'on achète ?????

Je croyais que c'était juste pour faire gonfler notre backlog  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Attends, il faut jouer aux jeux que l'on achète ?????
> 
> Je croyais que c'était juste pour faire gonfler notre backlog


Moi aussi. Mais y'a des pervers comme Ruvon qui y jouent et se payent, en outre, le luxe d'écrire des tests. De grands malades, j'vous dis.

----------


## FB74

C'est pas pour Baalim, ça ?  :tired: 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ls-invite-only

----------


## Ruvon

> La version 3.0 attend encore l'upgrade* qui permet de latter les sales types au ban hammer (B*onjour.).
> 
> Il semble y avoir des candidats au beta test dans le coin


Il cherche à évoluer. Il va falloir agir avant qu'il n'enfante Skynet.




> C'est pas pour Baalim, ça ?
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ls-invite-only


C'est dit, les IA du futur seront des déviants sexuels.

----------


## Baalim

Ceci est un message de skynet : précommandez bucko pour 1$

https://groupees.com/bucko

C'est probablement très bien.


Pixel puzzle undeadz gratozzz
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive#giveaway

----------


## Whiskey

> Il vaut quoi le Planet Nomads ?


C'est un melange entre un empyrion et un scrap mechanics. Il est pas mal, mais solo uniquement pour le moment.

----------


## sousoupou

> Moi aussi. Mais y'a des pervers comme Ruvon qui y jouent et se payent, en outre, le luxe d'écrire des tests. De grands malades, j'vous dis.


Modobell ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Modobell ?


Inutile, il a l'immunité. Ce qui confirme mes soupçons sur son origine.

----------


## sousoupou

> Inutile, il a l'immunité. Ce qui confirme mes soupçons sur son origine.


C'était pour toi la modocloche  ::ninja:: 

#teambaalim #ilovemybot

avec le recul je me rends compte qu'en quotant le post de Baalim c'était équivoque  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

:haha: 

@ Ruvon
Ta réputation de sale type te précède !

Euro truck sim à 0.46 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/euro...am-key--3350-1

55% de ristourne sur spintires mudrunner pour les possesseurs du premier opus.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...res_MudRunner/

----------


## sousoupou

> 55% de ristourne sur spintires mudrunner pour les possesseurs du premier opus.


Ça reste un peu cher pour un gros patch standalone...


*This Is the Police* à 6,55€ @ GamesPlanet UK (lowest 6,56€  ::ninja:: ) ou 6,66€ @ GamesPlanet FR

*Assassin’s Creed Syndicate (Uplay)* à 15,85€ @ GamesPlanet UK (lowest 15,89€  ::ninja:: ²)


Des "quasi lowest" @ GamesPlanet FR :

*Bayonetta* à 12,49€ (lowest 12,38€)

*Tales of Berseria* à 25,99€ (lowest 25,69€)

----------


## Morbo

Non mais en un sens je comprend la logique. Backlog qui gonfle, pas le temps je jouer à tout du coup quitte à payer pour un jeu auquel on n'aura pas le temps de jouer autant acheter des bundles pourris, y'en a beaucoup plus pour le même prix  ::ninja:: 
J'ai bon?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> 55% de ristourne sur spintires mudrunner pour les possesseurs du premier opus.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...res_MudRunner/


Qu'est ce que c est que cette arnaque ? C'est le même jeu, à racheter Oo

----------


## Baalim

> Qu'est ce que c est que cette arnaque ? C'est le même jeu, à racheter Oo


Mais non, mais non :




> It’s not just an enhanced edition, it’s the ultimate off-road simulation experience!

----------


## Morbo

Oui mais tu le rachète 55% moins cher! Donc c'est bien! Profite des soldes

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais en un sens je comprend la logique. Backlog qui gonfle, pas le temps je jouer à tout du coup quitte à payer pour un jeu auquel on n'aura pas le temps de jouer autant acheter des bundles pourris, y'en a beaucoup plus pour le même prix 
> J'ai bon?


Un bon point groupees pour ce Monsieur plein de bon sens  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

RE7 à 19.70€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-1

----------


## Baalim

Prey 22.27€
http://www.play-asia.com/prey-2017-steam/13/70az63

Il me semble malgré tout avoir entendu parler d'un meilleur deal.

Dishonored death of the outsider 13.5 €
http://www.play-asia.com/dishonored-...team/13/70bdzx

----------


## Morbo

> Un bon point groupees pour ce Monsieur plein de bon sens 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> RE7 à 19.70€
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-1


Je ne connais point ta monnaie de singe, je peux pas avoir juste une groupie plutôt?

----------


## Ruvon

> Non mais en un sens je comprend la logique. Backlog qui gonfle, pas le temps je jouer à tout du coup quitte à payer pour un jeu auquel on n'aura pas le temps de jouer autant acheter des bundles pourris, y'en a beaucoup plus pour le même prix 
> J'ai bon?


Le topic des bons plans in a nutshell  :Clap:

----------


## la Vieille

> Qu'est ce que c est que cette arnaque ? C'est le même jeu, à racheter Oo


En gros, le mec à l'origine de Spintires s'est barré de la boite dans laquelle il a fait Spintires et refait un nouveau jeu, le même, mais en mieux, ailleurs, avec d'autres mecs, et le remet sur steam.

----------


## Baalim

prospekt, l'ex mod half life 2 devenu jeu payant, est à 2.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/399120/Prospekt/

----------


## Gordor

> prospekt, l'ex mod half life 2 devenu jeu payant, est à 2.5 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/399120/Prospekt/


Ça vend du rêve en barre !

----------


## Baalim

Radin, va !

Shadow tactics à 24.5€
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N13XU9J/

Seasons after fall à 6.75€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SEASON...ons-after-fall

Kona à 10.79€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/kona

Promo focus avec notamment act of aggression à 6.33£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/4214/

----------


## Baalim

Heart&slash à 4€ chez amazon us
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JYZXH7Y

----------


## sousoupou

Promotions "Single Player" sur le Humble Store :
 Rogue Legacy à 1,94 €, Isaac Afterbirth à 5,49 € (HL) et Afterbirth + à 4,79 €(HL), Orwell à 6,69 €, Reigns à 1,49 €, Braid à 2,59 €, etc...

Notez que le DLC d'Isaac est plus cher que le standalone  :WTF:

----------


## plotz

> Promotions "Single Player" sur le Humble Store


Merci pour ce bon plan, y a quoi d'intéressant à part Braid (et Isaac que je trouve malsain) ?

----------


## Kaede

Rogue Legacy a déjà été en promo (voire bundle) 10000 fois, c'est un super platformer roguelite (ou like, je maîtrise pas la terminologie...) qu'on ne présente plus.
Il y a aussi The Stanley Parable à 2.99€ (même commentaire, c'est un FPS à humoristique / meta à embranchements multiples).

----------


## La Chouette

A l'exception de Rogue Legacy, Binding of Isaac, Sunless Sea, Battle Brothers, CrossCode, Transport Fever, Polybridge et Rime, je possède tous les jeux soldés et je les recommande tous.

----------


## sousoupou

> Merci pour ce bon plan, y a quoi d'intéressant à part Braid (et Isaac que je trouve malsain) ?


Il n'y a rien à jeter, c'est surtout l'occasion de chopper de vraies pépites à vil prix !

Mais j'imagine que la plupart des canards qui suivent le thread les ont certainement déjà ( en plusieurs exemplaires  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Eradan

Jetez-vous sur Battle Brothers!

----------


## Nosdeuxo

D'ailleurs c'est quoi la logique dans toutes ces versions d'Isaac ? J'ai que The Binding of Isaac tout court dans ma bibliothèque Steam  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

The Binding of Isaac c'est le vieux jeu en flash, il n'a plus trop d’intérêt aujourd'hui. Wrath of the Lamb c'est le DLC de cette version.

Isaac Rebirth, c'est un nouveau jeu, avec énormément de contenu en plus et un vrai moteur de jeu. Le jeu a eu 2 DLC, qui ajoutent chacun énormément de contenu: le premier se nomme Isaac Afterbirth et le second Isaac Afterbirth +.

En gros il y a 2 jeux:

_The Binding of Isaac_ + 1 DLC, _Wrath of the Lamb__The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth_ + 2 DLC, _Afterbirth_ et _Afterbirth +_

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Donc sachant que j'ai très peu touché au premier mais que j'ai envie de m'y mettre, il faudrait que j'achète Rebirth dans un premier temps, puis Afterbirth et Afterbirth + si j'accroche, right ?

----------


## Supergounou

Yep  :;):

----------


## Sarha

> Jetez-vous sur Battle Brothers!


25% seulement, je vais attendre une meilleure offre.

----------


## Clydopathe

> 25% seulement, je vais attendre une meilleure offre.


33% plutôt  :;):

----------


## Morbo

Orwell et Reigns me font de l'oeil. C'est des clés Steam ou on a le choix?

----------


## sousoupou

> Orwell et Reigns me font de l'oeil. C'est des clés Steam ou on a le choix?


Clés Steam et DRM free (comme chez les hippies de GOG  ::ninja:: ) pour certains.

Il faut regarder en bas à gauche sur la miniature de chaque jeu, il y a les icônes correspondantes.

----------


## Morbo

D'acc merci, j'ai pas eu l'occasion de commander beaucoup chez eux  ::P:

----------


## sousoupou

Pas de soucis mon canard  :;): 

*Mega Pick & Mix Bundle 6* @ Bundle Stars, 5 jeux pour 1,59 €, 10 pour 2,69 €, 20 jeux pour 4,29 €.

*Seasons after Fall* à 6,75€ @ GamersGate (lowest 7,14€)

----------


## Sarha

> 33% plutôt


Moi je vois toujours 25...

----------


## Morbo

Lève le pied droit, touche ta fesse gauche avec, penche la tête de 16° sur le droite, plisse légèrement l'oeil droit ou ouvre en grand le gauche, imite les mouvements de bras du chevalier du cygne qui se prépard à balancer son attaque de la poussière de diamand et prend de grandes inspirations en respirant en alternance par le nez et la bouche. Voilà tu y est? C'est bon? Et maintenant tu vois quoi? 25 ou 33%?

----------


## Sarha

Pareil, 25. Et en plus maintenant j'ai un torticolis  :tired:

----------


## madgic

Moi aussi je le vois à 33%, change de PC  :;):   ::ninja:: 

#teamMonthly

----------


## BeaM

> Moi je vois toujours 25...


De même et #pasteamMonthly

----------


## Baalim

Perso, j'ai 33% aussi.

Un bundle casual un peu pourri 
https://www.indiegala.com/shaman

Shadow tactics à 15.73€  ::O: 
http://www.play-asia.com/shadow-tact...team/13/70as2r

----------


## sousoupou

> Shadow tactics à 15.73€ 
> http://www.play-asia.com/shadow-tact...team/13/70as2r


Tu m'étonnes, le lowest était à 21,80 €  :WTF: 

PlayAsia n'est pas listé sur ITAD  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

Trails in the sky : the legend of heroes à 4 €
http://www.play-asia.com/the-legend-...team/13/70axa5

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Merci d'avoir reparlé du monthly ! J'avais oublié de me désabonner. A 3j près j'y passais

----------


## banditbandit

Life Is Strange: Before The ShitStorm qui sort en fin de mois à 12.74 € chez GMG.

----------


## Sarha

Aaah les 33% c'est pour les pigeons, ok  ::ninja:: 

De toute façon, 25 ou 33% c'est pas très différent, je l'achèterai à -50 minimum. Le jeu est sympa mais mort (plus d'update si j'ai bien compris) et quand même un peu cher de base pour ce qu'il offre.

----------


## sousoupou

> Trails in the sky : the legend of heroes à 4 €
> http://www.play-asia.com/the-legend-...team/13/70axa5


Achetez-le ! Maintenant !

Un jeu mythique pour le tiers de l'abonnement au monthly ©PigeonEdition  ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Donc sachant que j'ai très peu touché au premier mais que j'ai envie de m'y mettre, il faudrait que j'achète Rebirth dans un premier temps, puis Afterbirth et Afterbirth + si j'accroche, right ?


Ne te laisse pas piéger, c'est une drogue dure  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

Aephemer, groupe de melodeath français vient de sortir une version 8 bits de son dernier album sur bandcamp.
Gratuit ou pas, à votre guise.

http://music.aephanemer.com/album/me...-8-bit-version

----------


## odji

Watch_Dogs 2 à 15euromark:
https://www.aldilife.com/de/online--...-2/p/alg826056

----------


## madgic

Mais que fait le chat ?

https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-horror-bundle

----------


## Hurtplug

Shadow warrior gratos

En voilà du bon plan  :B):

----------


## FB74

> Mais que fait le chat ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-horror-bundle


 :haha: 


J'étais occupé sous la douche à admirer mon corps sublime se dessiner dans le miroir, au travers des volutes de vapeur qui soulignaient le galbe de mes formes parfaites.  :B): 

(Et puis quand j'ai vu le bundle, je me suis dit que c'était pas la peine de le poster.  :ouaiouai:  )

----------


## Eradan

> Aaah les 33% c'est pour les pigeons, ok 
> 
> De toute façon, 25 ou 33% c'est pas très différent, je l'achèterai à -50 minimum. Le jeu est sympa mais mort (plus d'update si j'ai bien compris) et quand même un peu cher de base pour ce qu'il offre.


Euh, non. Le développement est certes terminé, mais le jeu vaut largement 20 euros.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais que fait le chat ?
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/spooky-horror-bundle


Resté coincé sous l'échelle. 

Le premier palier est vachement bien.

----------


## fletch2099

> Resté coincé sous l'échelle. 
> 
> Le premier palier est vachement bien.


Alien isolation pour 5 boules ça le fait aussi sinon 
Ca fait plusieurs fois que le chat post pas des humble bundle, s'il aimais pas ça, j'aurais proposé qu'on le fouette!

----------


## S0da

> Alien isolation pour 5 boules ça le fait aussi sinon
> ...


Les DLC d'Alien Isolation valent le coup ou bien le jeux de base peu suffire en lui-même ?

----------


## fletch2099

Sais pas, jamais fait le jeu, pour ça que ça me chatouille, mais me semble que c'est du bonus rapport au mode survie, donc du bonus pas indispensable, a confirmer par quelqu'un les ayant fait sur le topic du jeu a la limite

----------


## Kargadum

> Les DLC d'Alien Isolation valent le coup ou bien le jeux de base peu suffire en lui-même ?


Le jeu est vraiment excellent, les bruitages sont magnifiques. Bien stressant pour ma part, même si l'infiltration n'est pas si dure que ça  ::): 
Je n'ai fait que Last survivor, où l'on incarne Ellen Ripley. La reconstitution est sympathique si tu es fan, mais l'intérêt en matière de jeu est très pauvre... Et c'est court! (30mn) Les autres DLC, apparemment ajoutent en effet des cartes en mode survie (qui ne m'intéresse pas) et des "sauvetages" peut-être plus intéressant (remplir un objectif, rejoindre une safe-room, choisir entre save ou choper un équipement et visiter une autre zone). Bref, les dlc sont très arcades.

----------


## Nanaki

Je plussoie, Last Survivor et Crew Expendable (les 2 dlc avec le Nostromo) sont sympas pour les fans de la franchise. Le reste n'est pas super intéressant.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a une promotion en cours (Steam) sur le catalogue Bethesda, et Brink est maintenant gratuit.

----------


## Baalim

Grid autosport 5£

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-GRIDAS-NEW/grid-autosport

Parmi les promo Bethesda, la serie hexen pour 2.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/439/

----------


## FB74

Le *Groupees Be Mine 31* qui n'a pas l'air dégueu pour *3.75$*:  :tired: 
https://groupees.com/bm31

----------


## Baalim

> Le *Groupees Be Mine 31* qui n'a pas l'air dégueu pour *3.75$*: 
> https://groupees.com/bm31


Tiens, tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose  :Cigare: 

Ember, que j'ai vu dans plusieurs wishlists, est à 2.49€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/339580/Ember/

----------


## sousoupou

*Sonic Mania* déjà à 13,85€ @ GameBillet (HL 14,03€) voire 13,16€ avec le voucher _gb5off_

Pas craquer, pas craquer...

----------


## shadowproject11

Le coupon marche pas apparemment  ::): 
Mais bon on est pas a ça prés !

----------


## sousoupou

> Le coupon marche pas apparemment 
> Mais bon on est pas a ça prés !


C'est que tu l'as certainement déjà utilisé espèce de coquinou  ::P: 

Il me semble qu'il est limité à une utilisation par compte...

----------


## shadowproject11

J'ai jamais acheté sur ce site x)
J'ai du me planter quelque part !

----------


## banditbandit

> Les DLC d'Alien Isolation valent le coup ou bien le jeux de base peu suffire en lui-même ?


Le jeu se suffit à lui-même (il est même un peu trop long à mon goût) mais je risque de le prendre juste pour faire "Crew Expendable".

Sinon dans l'offre de base ya Dreadout si on aime les Fatal Frame, c'est pas du niveau, ya des problèmes techniques et les textures sont low, mais ya quelques bons passages (et d'autres rageants), et des idées. en plus il est pas trop en promo en tout cas pas à ce prix.

Dans le genre c'est quand même un excellent HumbleBundle.

----------


## Baalim

On en arrive à un point où j'ose même plus cliquer sur les images.

Indie gala hefty bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hefty?utm_...DLE+-+20170823

----------


## Lucretia

*Bundle stars Indie Legends 6 Bundle*
3€59

Goat Simulator
The Final Station
Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut
Clustertruck
I am Bread
Chroma Squad
Cortex Command
Unbox: Newbie's Adventure
Vanguard Princess - Director's Cut Complete




> Wingamestore, ça a bonne réputation ?


Oui c'est legit.

----------


## toufmag

Wingamestore, ça a bonne réputation ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oui, c'est connu wingamestore

----------


## Ruvon

> https://cdn.bundlestars.com/producti...83b264fb19.jpg
> 
> *Bundle stars Indie Legends 6 Bundle*
> 3€59
> 
> Goat Simulator
> The Final Station
> Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut
> Clustertruck
> ...


Classe. Entre Chroma Squad, The Final Station et Shadowrun: Dragonfall, il y a déjà de quoi s'éclater pour pas cher. Surtout pour The Final Station, trop court pour valoir les 15€ demandés hors promo, mais là dans un bundle, faites vous plaisir.

Cortex Command est un peu particulier mais il est original et intéressant.

Pour Alien: Isolation, j'ai acheté la totale jeu + DLC pour 8€ sur Bundle Stars, j'avoue avoir lancé vite fait les DLC après avoir fini le jeu mais je pense que j'avais eu ma dose, bien que ce soit un très bon jeu. Pour 5€ c'est un très bon plan.

Wingamestore a l'avantage de proposer des prix en $, donc avec la conversion ils sont souvent bien placés avec leurs promos.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Wingamestore, ça a bonne réputation ?





> Oui, c'est connu wingamestore


Commandé plein de fois chez eux, jamais un souci  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

> Classe. Entre Chroma Squad, The Final Station et Shadowrun: Dragonfall, il y a déjà de quoi s'éclater pour pas cher.


Franchement il déglingue ce bundle ! Dommage que j'aie déjà la plupart des jeux...

----------


## toufmag

> Commandé plein de fois chez eux, jamais un souci


J'ai commandé Nier Automata vendredi et je n'ai pas eu la clé car il n'y en avait plus en stock (ce que l'on sait une fois la commande finalisée) et depuis toujours pas de réapprovisionnement...

----------


## sticky-fingers

Du coup, ils t'ont déjà prélevé ?  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai commandé Nier Automata vendredi et je n'ai pas eu la clé car il n'y en avait plus en stock (ce que l'on sait une fois la commande finalisée) et depuis toujours pas de réapprovisionnement...


C'est assez exceptionnel chez eux. T'as pas eu de pot.
Cela dit, tous les revendeurs tiers ont eu des problèmes de reappro avec ce jeu. J'ignore pourquoi.

----------


## toufmag

> Du coup, ils t'ont déjà prélevé ?


Oui mais bon tant pis je vais attendre : ce n'est pas comme si j'avais fini mes 665 jeux de steam plus ceux de Gog, d'Origin et de Uplay  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Enfin on te comprend, ça fait chier  :tired:

----------


## toufmag

Je vais bien finir par l'avoir cette clé. Sinon l'indie bundle 6 a l'air top.

----------


## jopopoe

Pour les accros aux DLC :

Rage: The Scorchers à 1,25 euros :

https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...rs-eu-/5011778

The Evil Within Season Pass à 2,50 euros :

https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ss-eu-/5012144

----------


## sousoupou

*Ghost 1.0* à 6,49€ @ Origin (HL : 6,50€  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Baalim

Promo back to school motherfucker chez ubi
http://store.ubi.com/fr/deals

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup il y a Rainbow Six Siege pour 24€ et en plus vous recevez 24€ de bon d'achat valables sur le store Ubisoft : http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s....html#start=35

----------


## KiwiX

> Pour les accros aux DLC :
> 
> Rage: The Scorchers à 1,25 euros :
> 
> https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...rs-eu-/5011778
> 
> The Evil Within Season Pass à 2,50 euros :
> 
> https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...ss-eu-/5012144


Merci pour l'info !

----------


## pesos

Ces enfoirés ont viré le season pass Evil Within  :tired:

----------


## Nickocko

Prey pc 10€ et dishonered 2 ps4 10 € à la fnac de Créteil!

----------


## Baalim

> Prey pc 10€ et dishonered 2 ps4 10 € à la fnac de Créteil!


Here comes a new challenger : la L.I.S.T.E

----------


## Marcarino

À la FNAC Vélizy c'est toujours 60 balles (adaptation au niveau de vie local)

----------


## MrXante

Il y a une L.I.S.T.E? Je peux me mettre dessus?  ::w00t:: 
A la FNAC Nantes, il est à -20€, soit plus cher qu'il n'était en soldes...

@Nickocko: si tu y repasses, je suis prêt à négocier

----------


## sousoupou

> Il y a une L.I.S.T.E? Je peux me mettre dessus?


Et c'est reparti  ::trollface:: 

N'oubliez pas les mp  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

> https://cdn.bundlestars.com/producti...83b264fb19.jpg
> 
> *Bundle stars Indie Legends 6 Bundle*
> 3€59
> 
> Goat Simulator
> The Final Station
> Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut
> Clustertruck
> ...


Qu'il est beau, ce Bundle  ::o: 

The Final Station et Shadownrun me brancherait bien, et je confirme que Chroma Squad est vraiment très bon   :;):

----------


## Nickocko

> Il y a une L.I.S.T.E? Je peux me mettre dessus? 
> A la FNAC Nantes, il est à -20€, soit plus cher qu'il n'était en soldes...
> 
> @Nickocko: si tu y repasses, je suis prêt à négocier


J'y repasserai lundi, en espérant qu'il y en a encore!
Si c'est le cas, j'en prendrais quelques un....  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Et c'est reparti 
> 
> N'oubliez pas les mp


On peut se prey-inscrire ?

----------


## Marmottas

> On peut se prey-inscrire ?


Je vous demande de vous arrêter... 
(Ces pseudo soldes ne sont que prey-textes à jeux de mots foireux)

----------


## Ruvon

Je ne veux pas m'avancer à faire des interprétations farfelues, mais je pense qu'ils le font exprey.

----------


## madgic

Ca recommence !

Fallait s'y preyparer...

----------


## FB74

Le preytexte pour flooder.  :tired:

----------


## Kaede

> Le preytexte pour flooder.


Déjà faite, belle preuve qu'on tourne en boucle  ::):

----------


## lustucuit

> Je ne veux pas m'avancer à faire des *interpreytations* farfelues, mais je pense qu'ils le font exprey.


Fixed.

----------


## Corto

Preyviously in CanardPC  ::):

----------


## Gordor

Comment c'est lourd ...

----------


## Supergounou

> Comment c'est lourd ...


Y a pas de jeu de mot!  :Sweat:

----------


## cedes4

> Comment *cey* lourd ...


Fixed

----------


## Baalim

> Comment c'est lourd ...


Tu preyfères qu'on poste des jeux de merde gratuits ?
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive#giveaway

A moins que tu n'appreycies guère nos bons plans ?  :Emo:

----------


## Gordor

J'en peux plus des Ruquier et Roucas en herbes.
Mais qu'avez vous donc la ? Ils sont beau vos bons plans Monsieur Baalim.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Bientôt on va trouver Prey aux puces... Prey puces !
C'est bon? Celle-là n'a pas déjà été faite ?
Niveau Ruquier, Roucas, c'est bon aussi normalement...

----------


## Marmottas

> Bientôt on va trouver Prey aux puces... Prey puces !
> C'est bon? Celle-là n'a pas déjà été faite ?
> Niveau Ruquier, Roucas, c'est bon aussi normalement...


Cela va bien avec les Preyservatifs je trouve...
(oui, j'ai honte)

----------


## Highlander

Pour éviter les _preygnancies_.  ::unsure::

----------


## Sserfu

Après si quelqu'un a un Prey en trop, je suis preneur aussi. (Et vous noterez que je ne fais pas de jeu de mot moisi, preuve de bon goût. )

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je pense qu'on est encore un paquet à être preneurs, et plutôt que de s'écharper sur une liste, je (re-)propose que ce soit le mec qui ait bougé son cul jusqu'au magasin qui choisisse à qui il revend les exemplaires.

----------


## fletch2099

Quand même c'est utile pour ceux qui l'avaient pas preycommandé!

----------


## Eradan

Pour le mode de distribution, chacun a sa _preyférence_. Quel bordel.

----------


## sousoupou

*Quakecon sale* @ Humble Store Doom, Fallout, Dishonored...)

*Tales of Berseria* en flash sale à 24,90€ @ GamesPlanet UK (grosse promo HL 36,84 € !!!) ou 25,99€ @ GamesPlanet FR
Attention, plus que 2 heures !

----------


## akaraziel

> J'en peux plus des Ruquier et Roucas en herbes.
> Mais qu'avez vous donc la ? Ils sont beau vos bons plans Monsieur Baalim.


Tout le monde ne peut pas preytendre être un grand comique, donc on se limite à l'humour preypubère. :/
T'es juste pas preyparé à tout ça, mais ça finira par passer, bientôt tu seras...Prey.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Moero chronicle à 11.89€
http://retroism.com/moero-chronicle/

----------


## banditbandit

> *Quakecon sale* @ Humble Store Doom, Fallout, Dishonored...)


Pareil chez steam sauf qu'il y a le complet pack Doom 3 à 2.49 € que je recommande chaudement c'est vieux mais c'est bon et puis vous pouvez le modder pour avoir l'équivalent de l'édition BFG.

Et tant que j'y suis Hunted: The Demon's Forge 1.24 €, c'est très bien surtout à ce prix en plus ya du coop à distance. Que demande le peuple !

----------


## Morbo

Les Preymices d'un conflit ravageur pour la supreymatie de la toute puissante L.I.S.T.E


(Hunted j'avais testé en coop sur console et j'avais trouvé ça bien nul.)

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de dogfight pas exigeants et pour Pipoop et son Celeron 500, combat wings : battle of Britain est à 0.70€  ::ninja:: 

Un titre ancien mais qui garde une certaine preystance.

https://www.dreamgame.com/combat-win...amecom&acc=464

----------


## Ruvon

Beau combo : jeu de mot pourri, bashage gratuit de pipoop et bon plan sur un jeu de merde  :Clap:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Il a dû y réflechir au preyalable  ::trollface::

----------


## la Vieille

> J'en peux plus des Ruquier et Roucas en herbes.
> Mais qu'avez vous donc la ? Ils sont beau vos bons plans Monsieur Baalim.


Gordor Preysident !

----------


## Baalim

> Beau combo : jeu de mot pourri, bashage gratuit de pipoop et bon plan sur un jeu de merde


Vous voyez le mal partout. Sachez, Monsieur, que je n'appreycie guère votre attitude.

Faisant fi des preytextes, j'upgrade mon offre et preysente, sans preyalable,  dogfight 1942 complete à 2.05 €

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...complete-pack/

----------


## Barbe Rousse



----------


## Baalim

> https://media.tenor.com/images/d2f9a...fd8a/tenor.gif


Preytencieux

----------


## Wingi

> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...complete-pack/


Mon preycieux !

----------


## Ruvon

J'ai commencé une L.I.S.T.E. de ceux qui ont fait des jeux de mots avec Prey, avec le ou les jeux de mots associés.

Je l'enverrais à Gordor une fois par jour. A force, il finira par trouver ça drôle, c'est comme ça que ça marche la pub.

----------


## Gordor

https://giphy.com/search/shut-the-fuck-up

----------


## Ruvon

Attends d'avoir reçu la liste avant de gueuler...

----------


## Baalim

> https://giphy.com/search/shut-the-fuck-up


Même pas foutu d'intégrer un gif.
Il n'arrive plus a gérer la preyssion.

----------


## fenrhir

> Même pas foutu d'intégrer un gif.
> Il n'arrive plus a gérer la preyssion.


Les preymices de la vieillesse preycoce. Pauvre ti preypère  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Doucement, doucement, un à la fois, la liste ne vas pas se mettre à jour toute seule...

----------


## Gordor

> Même pas foutu d'intégrer un gif.
> Il n'arrive plus a gérer la preyssion.


Le but était d'avoir un mur de gif, afin de refléter mon état d'esprit du moment  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Un mur de doigts, soyons preycis.

----------


## la Vieille

> https://giphy.com/search/shut-the-fuck-up


Autant preycher dans le desert.

Par acquis de conscience, j'ai tenté ça, mais ça ne donne rien  ::(:

----------


## cedes4

faut pas s'enerver, l'amour est dans le prey... ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

C'est beau cet enthousiasme pour ce jeu mais moi qui l'ai depuis presque sa sortie, je n'ai pas réussi à accrocher malgré de nombreuses tentatives et je ne suis pas prey de le finir...

----------


## Kupris

Vous avez preyféré l'opus original où le dernier  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## mcgrill

Les mecs qui font preuve de preysentéisme pour faire des blagues péraves.


Bravo...
























 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Stardrive 2 digital deluxe à 4 €
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WKU81DQ

Lancez-vous a la conquête des étoiles, découvrez de nombreuses civilisations preygalactiques, combattez des espreyces hostiles et preytendez au trône intergalactique !

----------


## Ruvon

On a le droit de dire que le dev de ce jeu a pas forcément été bien honnête en abandonnant le 1 avant qu'il soit fini pour sortir le 2 ? Même si apparemment c'est un bon jeu...

----------


## Baalim

Promo back to school, bitches chez squenix avec notamment sleeping dogs definitive edition à 5$

https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...on-pc-download

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Promo back to school, bitches chez squenix avec notamment sleeping dogs definitive edition à 5$
> 
> https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...on-pc-download


Ça vaut le coup de prendre RISE OF THE TOMB RAIDER™ SEASON PASS pour 12$ ? Je crois que c'est son lowest.

----------


## la Vieille

> On a le droit de dire que le dev de ce jeu a pas forcément été bien honnête en abandonnant le 1 avant qu'il soit fini pour sortir le 2 ? Même si apparemment c'est un bon jeu...


Si y'a un jeu de mot avec « prey », oui. 

Sinon non. 

Et donc non.

C'est pas parce que monsieur fait preysque une L.I.S.T.E que monsieur est exempté…

----------


## pesos

> Ça vaut le coup de prendre RISE OF THE TOMB RAIDER™ SEASON PASS pour 12$ ? Je crois que c'est son lowest.


Non.

----------


## Baalim

Into the stars à 5€
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1ZNHX9

C'est preysque ftl en 3d

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala vr bundle 12
https://www.indiegala.com/vr?utm_sou...DLE+-+20170825

----------


## Baalim

Xcom2..16.40€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...tm_campaign=cj

----------


## toufmag

Sinon je viens d'avoir ma clé pour Nier Automata au bout d'une semaine. Je sus fin prey  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Pour le coup, c'était moyen de la part de WGS, mais tout est bien qui finit bien  ::):  ... et moi j'ai oublié le désabo au Monthly  ::|:  KF2  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon je viens d'avoir ma clé pour Nier Automata au bout d'une semaine. Je sus fin prey


Avec ce jeu, tu preyche des convaincus

----------


## pipoop

> Into the stars à 5€
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1ZNHX9
> 
> C'est preysque ftl en 3d


Sauf que c'est complétement
de
la
merde

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Sinon, il y a eu des nouveaux jeux ajoutés au Chrono.gg coin store  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

Oh grand Baalim, il est temps de changer le titre du thread !

Je propose "La L.I.S.T.E. 2, preyparez vos mp"  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Je propose un ban à la mention de la L.I.S.T.E. ou de Prey sur ce thread (actif après ce post, bien sûr).

----------


## loupgarou93

Mais la L.IS.T.E. c'est le Prey texte ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Je propose un ban à la mention de la L.I.S.T.E. ou de Prey sur ce thread (actif après ce post, bien sûr).


Tu as mal orthographié un mot, ça s'écrit comme ça :




> (actif aprey ce post, bien sûr)


Je rajoute ce bon mot à la L.I.S.T.E. évidemment.

----------


## madgic

XCOM 2: WAR OF THE CHOSEN à £25.13 (soit un peu plus de 27€) sur 2game ave le code GAMESCOM.

Pour être prey pour le 29  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon, il y a eu des nouveaux jeux ajoutés au Chrono.gg coin store


Jumpjet rex et western 1849 reloaded, histoire d'être preycis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je propose un ban à la mention de la L.I.S.T.E. ou de Prey sur ce thread (actif après ce post, bien sûr).


Que dalle, tant que j'aurai l'OP,  la chienlit et le flood fleuriront  ::trollface:: 

Cuphead x1/pc précommande à 18$ chez newegg
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16832397767

Seasons after fall à 6.75€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SEASON...ons-after-fall

----------


## Ruvon

> Que dalle, tant que j'aurai l'OP,  la chienlit et le flood fleuriront


J'ai toujours su que tu étais un anarchiste de droite  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

> Pour le coup, c'était moyen de la part de WGS, mais tout est bien qui finit bien  ... et moi j'ai oublié le désabo au Monthly  KF2


Et merde, pareil ...

----------


## Baalim

> Et merde, pareil ...


Et merde again.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai toujours su que tu étais un anarchiste de droite


Tu m'étonnes.

----------


## Seymos

Bon. J'ai oublié d'annuler mon abonnement humble monthly. Y a quoi dedans ce mois-ci ?

----------


## Kargadum

Killing floor 2, le reste sera dévoilé dans 6jours, 21heures 34minutes et 1 seconde.

----------


## sousoupou

> Cuphead x1/pc précommande à 18$ chez newegg


Je suis tellement hypé depuis le premier trailer, je suis prey de craquer...

----------


## Seymos

> Killing floor 2, le reste sera dévoilé dans 6jours, 21heures 34minutes et 1 seconde.


C'est nul.  :Emo:

----------


## Olima

> Sinon, il y a eu des nouveaux jeux ajoutés au Chrono.gg coin store


 ::o:   C'est des jeux réservés pour les canards ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est nul.


Ouais quelle idée de mettre ce jeu en tête d'affiche...
Et quelle idée d'oublier aussi de se désabonner comme vous autres...  ::(:

----------


## sticky-fingers

Playerunknown’s Battlegrounds a 21€ sur GMG avec *VIP + voucher* (lisez vos mails, sinon tant pis  ::trollface::  ).

----------


## sousoupou

*Gryphon Knight Epic* @ 1,27 € (HL) @ chrono.gg

*Nex Machina* à 11,99 € (HL) @ Steam

*Hearts of Iron IV: Cadet Edition* à 13,55€ (HL) @ WinGameStore voire 12,87€ avec le voucher _pcgames5off_

----------


## Baalim

Les développeurs de darkwood offrent leur jeu sur torrent :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ull_game_free/

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/xVhDz




> .  So we decided to do something about it! If you don't have the money and want to play the game, we have a safe torrent on the Pirate Bay of the latest version of Darkwood (1.0 hotfix 3), completely DRM-free. There's no catch, no added pirate hats for characters or anything like that. We have just one request: if you like Darkwood and want us to continue making games, consider buying it in the future, maybe on a sale, through Steam, GOG or Humble Store. But please, please, don't buy it through any key reselling site. By doing that, you're just feeding the cancer that is leeching off this industry.


La source a l'air crédible et le jeu pas mal.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274520/Darkwood/

M'enfin, je déteste BitTorrent.


Skyrim special edition à 10€
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...dition/5011631

----------


## Olima

> Skyrim special edition à 10€
> https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...dition/5011631


Le jeu n'est pas top...

----------


## Supergounou

> Les développeurs de darkwood offrent leur jeu sur torrent


Joli!

----------


## Myope

It's a trap!
faites l’erreur de lancer un torrent et vous voilà dans les petits papiers d'adopi. Le direct dowload, il n'y a que ça de vrai.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Pour ceux qui cherchent du petit jeu/ casual:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...r-jumbo-bundle

33 jeux pour 1$.

----------


## Ruvon

> It's a trap!
> faites l’erreur de lancer un torrent et vous voilà dans les petits papiers d'adopi. Le direct dowload, il n'y a que ça de vrai.


Wait, wat ? Tu es sûr d'avoir compris le principe du torrent, ou tu trolles ?

----------


## Lucretia

*Sky Rogue sur Steam*

Ace combat like arcade indé et rogue-lite.
19,99€ (-25%) = 14,99€

Juste pour signaler qu'il vient de terminer son early-access, il est désormais en version 1.0 !

----------


## Mastaba

Grim Dawn à $10 sur chronogg

----------


## Bennoip

Sur Steam promo sur la franchise des *Risen*:

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/risen/

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas si le jeu en lui-même est intéressant mais:

http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s...0458b4d5a.html




> *Achetez Rainbow Six Siege à 23,99€ et recevez 23,99€ de Crédits Ubisoft Store*
> 
> _Si vous achetez l'Édition "Standard", "Year 2 Gold" ou "Complete" de Rainbow Six Siege, vous recevrez 23,99 € de crédits Ubisoft Store. Si vous utilisez un code promotionnel, vous recevrez un montant de crédits égal au montant que vous payez après déduction du code. Les crédits vous seront envoyés par courrier électronique sous forme de code promotionnel le 7 septembre. Les crédits peuvent être utilisés pour n'importe quel article vendu sur le Ubisoft Store, dans un délai de 7 jours après la date de réception du courrier électronique. Ce code n'est utilisable qu'une seule fois et les crédits non dépensés ne peuvent pas être utilisés pour un achat ultérieur ._

----------


## Gordor

Pas mal ! Un peu radin sur le délai d'utilisation dès crédits.

----------


## Baalim

On parie qu'il n'y aura que des season's pass en promo cette semaine là.  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Sky Rogue sur Steam*
> 
> Ace combat like arcade indé et rogue-lite.
> 19,99€ (-25%) = 14,99€
> 
> Juste pour signaler qu'il vient de terminer son early-access, il est désormais en version 1.0 !


Ah pas mal. Je ne sais pas ce que vaut le gameplay, mais graphiquement je trouvais qu'ils avaient poussé un peu trop loin le trip dépouillé & vite torché, c'est limite Starwing sur SNES leur truc. Du coup ce sera à l'occaz dans un bundle, et je viens pourtant de lâcher 15€ sur Astroneer, donc pas le mec chiant sur les graphismes à la truelle.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour ceux qui cherchent du petit jeu/ casual:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...r-jumbo-bundle
> 
> 33 jeux pour 1$.


Bundle deja plus dispo, apparement ils ont eu un probleme sur certaines clés

----------


## Baalim

> Ah pas mal. Je ne sais pas ce que vaut le gameplay, mais graphiquement je trouvais qu'ils avaient poussé un peu trop loin le trip dépouillé & vite torché, c'est limite Starwing sur SNES leur truc. Du coup ce sera à l'occaz dans un bundle, et je viens pourtant de lâcher 15€ sur Astroneer, donc pas le mec chiant sur les graphismes à la truelle.


Fallait me faire confiance à l'époque et l'acheter sur itchi.io à 0.50 $  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Bundle deja plus dispo, apparement ils ont eu un probleme sur certaines clés


B2al1m sans doute...  :tired:

----------


## S0da

> Fallait me faire confiance à l'époque et l'acheter sur itchi.io à 0.50 $


Ba(a)li(m)vernes !!! il était à 2$  ::ninja:: 


Ou alors, c'est moi qui avait donné un peu plus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Fallait me faire confiance à l'époque et l'acheter sur itchi.io à 0.50 $


Oui je me rappelle, je m'étais dit : 
- un plan baalim sur une plate-forme à bouses
- un énième early access
- un rogue-like, mec t'aimes pas ça de toute façon
- ptain ces graphismes c'est vraiment pas possible

Du coup j'ai claqué mes 50c à la machine à café, et avec les collègues on s'est bien marrés pendant 20 minutes. Pas sûr que j'aurai tiré le même bénéfice du jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Je vois. Monsieur est un vieux sale type (et ses collègues aussi  :tired:  ).

Monsieur sera probablement ravi d'apprendre que galencia, shmup pour C64, est en promo chez itch.io.

https://galencia.itch.io/galencia

Eternal winter, également sur itchi.io, soldé à 6$, a l'air tout mignon (également en promo sur steam)

https://cnorori.itch.io/eternal-winter
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...ternal_Winter/

Edit : ah, je l'ai déjà ?
Amateurs de bundles, une vérif s'impose.

----------


## Baalim

Jackbox party 3 à 10$
https://chrono.gg/?=JackboxPartyPack3

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ba(a)li(m)vernes !!! il était à 2$ 
> 
> 
> Ou alors, c'est moi qui avait donné un peu plus


Perso, j'avais payé 1$ comme un prince (essentiellement parce que paypal n'accepte pas les paiements à 0.5 $)

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch goty 40$ chez amazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073C8GBYW/

----------


## Gordor

À ce prix là c'est ... ha bin non.

----------


## Baalim

The secret order 4 gratos sur ms store.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...l/9nblggh51q84

----------


## Baalim

Spécial Gordor : Toute la collection Forgotten Realms à 8.81 $ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/forgotten_r...6cac628dc194c5

Ou alors les seuls Eye of the beholder pour 3.39 $.

----------


## Gordor

Vite vite la nostalgie me gagne !

----------


## Baalim

> Vite vite la nostalgie me gagne !


Avoue que t'as jamais terminé Eye 3 et que tu rêves de voir la cinématique de fin en 256 couleurs.

----------


## Gordor

> Avoue que t'as jamais terminé Eye 3 et que tu rêves de voir la cinématique de fin en 256 couleurs.


J'avoue tout monsieur l'agent !

----------


## Mastaba

T'avoues acheter des jeux pour y jouer?  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> Jackbox party 3 à 10$
> https://chrono.gg/?=JackboxPartyPack3
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, j'avais payé 1$ comme un prince (essentiellement parce que paypal n'accepte pas les paiements à 0.5 $)


paypal mobile accepte les paiement en centimes  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> paypal mobile accepte les paiement en centimes


Aujourd'hui oui, hier...

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...=1#post8540675

----------


## Baalim

Pour les nostalgiques de crystal dynamics, les deux pandemonium pour 3$

https://www.gog.com/game/pandemonium...6cac628dc194c5

----------


## Baalim

Promotion dragon ball xenoverse
Le premier tout nu à 6.8£, le second tout nu aussi à 17 £

Season's pass disponible en option.
https://uk.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/4238/

----------


## Baalim

Indie motivational bundle.
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

A noter la présence de Baobab mausoleum entre clebard sim et autre furet survival craft loot open world

----------


## Baalim

Vu que je suis tout seul ou presque dans le coin, je flood le topic  :Cigare:  (si je ne prends pas de modobell d'ici demain, j’enchaîne sur les photos jacky tuning club)

*Arma III* à 11.90 € chez bohemia et les dlc également soldés.
https://store.bistudio.com/products/arma3



Le *pire* jeu de ces dernières années est en promo à 0.33 $
Sautez-vite sur l'occasion d'aller rendre une visite à votre ophtalmo  ::o: 

https://reignproductions.itch.io/titan-3d


G2A deal #6 en approche :

----------


## Oldnoobie

T'es pas tout seul, on est tous au bord de la fosse, à te regarder, en bas, jouer avec ton caca.

----------


## sousoupou

> Vu que je suis tout seul ou presque dans le coin, je flood le topic


C'est qu'il n'y a pas grand chose en ce moment msieur  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> T'es pas tout seul, on est tous au bord de la fosse, à te regarder, en bas, jouer avec ton caca.


Tiens, encore du caca (plantera, engrais, tout ça, tout ça) pour rigoler un peu plus  ::o: 
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/varagtp-1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est qu'il n'y a pas grand chose en ce moment msieur


Tu m'étonnes. C'est la dèche complète depuis début août.

----------


## Baalim

FarSky en star deal chez bundlestars à 1.5 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/farsky-game

The next world + DLC + soundtrack à 4$ chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Woshee

> En ce moment il n'y a rien du tout.


Y'a un but particulier pour que tu postes un message inutile dans plein de sujets alors que tu viens de t'inscrire au forum ou c'est le plaisir de spam ?

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Probablement pour l'accès à la section achat/vente du forum.

----------


## FB74

*Convoy* à 2.92 euros (Voucher 10% SUMMER10) sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/convoy

----------


## Baalim

Steep gold à 16£ chez amazon uk.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6C8Z3H

----------


## Supergounou

> Steep gold à 16£ chez amazon uk.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6C8Z3H


Merde sacrée, ça fait presque envie. Une idée de si c'est achetable avec une CB fr et sans VPN ?

----------


## PoOpsS

Oui, je viens de le faire, il suffit de rentrer une adresse postale UK bidon.

----------


## sousoupou

J'ai trouvé un bon plan (enfin je crois...  ::ninja:: )

Alwa's Awakening à 7,49€ @ Steam (HL selon ITAD mais ça me paraît ultra cher, il n'est pas passé en bundle un jour ?)

----------


## Shapa

Arma 3 a -66% sur le site de Bohemia (clé steam) https://store.bistudio.com/products/arma3 

Marche sur Arma3, Apex et la version incluant les deux mais aussi tous les DLC. Je me suis tâté puis je me suis dit que j'avais pas assez de temps.

----------


## Baalim

> Arma 3 a -66% sur le site de Bohemia (clé steam) https://store.bistudio.com/products/arma3 
> 
> Marche sur Arma3, Apex et la version incluant les deux mais aussi tous les DLC. Je me suis tâté puis je me suis dit que j'avais pas assez de temps.


Ah ah, j'ai la preuve que Shapa m'a mis en ignore list !  :haha:

----------


## Supergounou

> Oui, je viens de le faire, il suffit de rentrer une adresse postale UK bidon.


Merci pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## Shapa

> Ah ah, j'ai la preuve que Shapa m'a mis en ignore list !


J'avoue au 6e post consécutif j'ai pas lu  ::ninja:: 

En fait je fais un best-of pour tous les autres qui eux t'ont mis en ignore-list.

----------


## Olima

*Towerclimb* à7E50 sur stime http://store.steampowered.com/app/396640/TowerClimb/
QUelqu'un l'a testé ?

----------


## Kaede

Très peu - c'est un peu austère au début, j'ai pas réussi à m'y mettre vraiment quand il est finalement sorti pour de bon, et pas retenté depuis (remercier ce topic et ITAD).
Tu as plusieurs canards qui ont adoré dans le topic du jeu.

----------


## Olima

Je vais jeter un oeil, merci  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

*Mafia 3* à 8,47 € @ Wingamestore (HL 18,50 € !!!)

----------


## Baalim

Et globalement promotions générales chez WGS.
http://www.wingamestore.com/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> The next world + DLC + soundtrack à 4$ chez chrono.gg
> https://chrono.gg/


Avec *TROIS* clés Steam

----------


## Baalim

> Avec *TROIS* clés Steam


Le jeu +-le dlc + la bo, hein
Pas trois exemplaires.

Desync, 6.74€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/desync

Vikings wolves of midguard 11.85€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...es-of-Midgard/

Mirage arcane warfare 12.8€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...rcane-Warfare/

Wwe2k17 à 11 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6598/WWE-2K17/

Blazblue chronophantasma extend à 6.5€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ntasma-Extend/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le jeu +-le dlc + la bo, hein
> Pas trois exemplaires.


Ah merde les fourbasses, j'me suis bien fait eu nom dedla!

----------


## sousoupou

> Et globalement promotions générales chez WGS.
> http://www.wingamestore.com/


Il y a vraiment plein de trucs chouettes à leur lowest !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Mafia 3* à 8,47 € @ Wingamestore (HL 18,50 € !!!)


Plus précisément, c'était la Deluxe, à 18$.



 :X1:

----------


## Anark

> FarSky en star deal chez bundlestars à 1.5 €
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/farsky-game


Pour une fois que Baalim propose un bon plan, ne le ratez pas !  ::happy2:: 
J'ai découvert que Subnautica a piqué tous ses principes de gameplay à FarSky ! Même s'il va plus loin avec son monde plus vaste organisé en biomes, sa durée de vie supérieure, son univers alien unique, son scénario plus poussé et sa maîtrise technique infiniment supérieure, toute la base du gameplay survival basé sur le craft et l'exploration verticale est dans FarSky.
Bref, je ne saurai que trop vous le conseillez, 3-4h de bonheur et de rafraichissement, un must-have par ce temps caniculaire !

----------


## Eradan

Le problème, c'est que les devs ont abandonné FarSky alors que le jeu est très loin d'être complet.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour une fois que Baalim propose un bon plan, ne le ratez pas !


Des fois, je me dis que je vais modobell l'ensemble des participants du topic, ça gagnera du temps  :Boom: 



L'intrigant *Dark Train* avait apparemment raté la fournée d'hier soir.

Il est  à 4.49 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/532290/Dark_Train/

----------


## Ruvon

> Des fois, je me dis que je vais modobell l'ensemble des participants du topic, ça gagnera du temps


Tu veux pas plutôt poster des bons plans ? Ça te prendrais moins longtemps et pour une fois tu posterais un message pertinent dans ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

> Plus précisément, c'était la Deluxe, à 18$.
> 
> https://image.prntscr.com/image/7Ixz...eolydXZ2AA.png


C'est la faute à ITAD  ::ninja:: 


*Disgaea 2 PC* à 11,35€ (HL : 13,39€) @ WinGameStore

*Disgaea PC*  à 6,73€ (HL : 7,94€) @ WinGameStore

*Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth* à 19,06€ (HL : 20,29€) @ WinGameStore

*Phantom Brave PC* à 8,38€ (HL : 9,89€) @ WinGameStore


*Yomawari: Night Alone* à 8,47€ (HL : 10,00€) @ WinGameStore

*This Is the Police* à 6,35€ (HL : 12,55€) @ WinGameStore

*Sonic Mania* à 13,79€ (HL : 13,81€  ::ninja:: ) @ GameBillet

----------


## Baalim

> Tu veux pas plutôt poster des bons plans ? Ça te prendrais moins longtemps et pour une fois tu posterais un message pertinent dans ce topic


Le bouton modobell doit déconner. ça fait des semaines que je clique sur tous tes messages.
T'as un collier d'immunité ? 



Sinon, Sega ne déconne pas avec Yakuza 6.
Visuel du collector (90 €)



https://fr.zavvi.com/jeux-ps4/yakuza...campaign=Zanox

----------


## Gordor

Génial, des verres !

----------


## Baalim

> Génial, des verres !


 Ouais mais des verres gravés  :Cigare: 
 tu ne les trouveras pas chez Lidl.

For honor ps4 à 29€ à la Fnac 
https://tof.cx/image/3AwyA

----------


## f3n3k

> Le problème, c'est que les devs ont abandonné FarSky alors que le jeu est très loin d'être complet.


Pourtant c'est un jeu que j'ai finit sans soucis à l’époque, et de souvenir il ne manquait rien/ ni bug. C'est juste que c'est un petit jeu, rien de plus.

----------


## Baalim

Persona 5 steelbook à 40 € chez auchan.fr
https://www.auchan.fr/persona-5-stee...-ps4/p-c958705

Code promo 25 % valable sur la boutique ubi : UBISOFT-STORE-25

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le bouton modobell doit déconner. ça fait des semaines que je clique sur tous tes messages.
> T'as un collier d'immunité ?


Nan, il l'a reprogrammé pour balancer Eradan  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

En même temps, s'il insulte les libraires qui condamnent les scans sauvages...
(je déconne, j'ai survolé en diagonale ses derniers posts, mais ça se trouve ça n'a rien à voir).

----------


## Ruvon

> Nan, il l'a reprogrammé pour balancer Eradan


 :^_^:  Non mais il fait ça très bien tout seul Eradan  :;): 

Et FarSky, c'est surtout le jeu qui a servi de brouillon à SkyBreak par les français de FarSky Interactive. Un petit jeu également, élégant, assez court mais avec de bonnes idées.

----------


## Thufir

> J'avoue au 6e post consécutif j'ai pas lu 
> 
> En fait je fais un best-of pour tous les autres qui eux t'ont mis en ignore-list.


et je t'en remercie sincèrement, c'est très utile.

----------


## machiavel24

A prendre avec des grosses pincettes : Recore Definitve Edition serait gratuit sur Xbox one et Windows Store (17 gigots à prévoir). Suffit de cliquer sur installer même s'il y a le prix encore affiché. Il se télécharge chez moi.

----------


## Arenot2be

> A prendre avec des grosses pincettes : Recore Definitve Edition serait gratuit sur Xbox one et Windows Store (17 gigots à prévoir). Suffit de cliquer sur installer même s'il y a le prix encore affiché. Il se télécharge chez moi.


Et là, tu te retrouves avec une démo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Gravity rush 2 à 20 € chez micromania  ::wub:: 
http://www.micromania.fr/gravity-rush-2-71968.html

----------


## machiavel24

> Et là, tu te retrouves avec une démo.


Possible, mais je n'ai pas cliqué sur Essai gratuit. Le windows store est mal foutu, mais les boutons me semblent explicites : installer en bleu (je n'ai pas de xbox one, encore moins le jeu), acheter et essai gratuit en gris.

----------


## FB74

Humble Jumbo Bundle 9:
https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-9

Infested Planet 1$.... nice...  :Cigare: 
The Flame in the flood...

----------


## Lucretia

> A prendre avec des grosses pincettes : Recore Definitve Edition serait gratuit sur Xbox one et Windows Store (17 gigots à prévoir). Suffit de cliquer sur installer même s'il y a le prix encore affiché. Il se télécharge chez moi.


Merci beaucoup ! Ca marche chez moi et ça semble être la version complète...
Un autre canard (en France) a essayé et chez lui ça s'affiche payant sur le store.
Aucune idée de ce qui fait la différence !

(edit : peut-être que l'offre est terminée)

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

En cliquant sur le bouton "acheter", une fenêtre qui demande un code confidentiel (?) s'ouvre, ça ne doit pas marcher chez moi ::(:

----------


## olih

> Merci beaucoup ! Ca marche chez moi et ça semble être la version complète...
> Un autre canard (en France) a essayé et chez lui ça s'affiche payant sur le store.
> Aucune idée de ce qui fait la différence !


Pareil, ça me demande de rentrer un moyen de paiement.  :tired: .

----------


## toufmag

Je viens de finir de le récupérer mais je ne vois pas comment modifier les touches pour jouer au clavier... Vive les jeux Microsoft !

Si quelqu'un a la solution....

----------


## Baalim

Vocaloid bundle preorder à 2$
https://groupees.com/vocallective3

Yomawari à 10$
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...i-Night-Alone/

Ogrest, le moyen métrage d'Ankama est récupérable gratuitement jusqu'à demain.Youpi
http://store.steampowered.com/app/365170/Ogrest/

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ogrest, le moyen métrage d'Ankama est récupérable regardable gratuitement jusqu'à demain.Youpi
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/365170/Ogrest/


Streaming only, et ça s'ajoute pas à ton compte... du coup faut le voir avant demain soir.

Edit : j'ai rien dit, ça s'ajoute au compte.  La question est : ai-je envie de le voir?

----------


## Kaede

Je suis surpris qu'il soit pas référencé sur IMDb  ::huh::

----------


## Mastaba

Comment tu l'ajoutes au compte?

----------


## FB74

C'est normal de voir du Dawn of War 3, version boite (a priori) à moins de 17 euros ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Comment tu l'ajoutes au compte?


Tu te contentes de cliquer dessus et de le laisser démarrer quelques secondes.



Pour tous les gros malhonnêtes (et Ruvon), voici le *G2A deal #6*.
Je compte sur vous pour lancer un débat digne de ce nom sur les revendeurs bien gris  :Cigare: 

https://www.g2a.com/game-deals


*Wonderboy returns* à 6.74 €
Non, ça ne vous fera pas oublier l'original.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/52...r_Boy_Returns/

Les extensions *White march I & II* pour Pillars à 6.35 € l'unité.
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-March-Part-2/


*Sonic mania DC* à 8 € avec le code SC85TR47  ::O: 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1075939...ffilinet608239

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est normal de voir du Dawn of War 3, version boite (a priori) à moins de 17 euros ?


Où ca???  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Sonic mania DC*


Ils ont sorti une version dreamcast?  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est normal de voir du Dawn of War 3, version boite (a priori) à moins de 17 euros ?


Pas surprenant. Les possesseurs du jeu ont eu un coupon -50% sur Steam, il a été très fraîchement reçu (notamment par moi #grossepub) par les fans de la série comme les amateurs de STR, d'après SteamSpy c'est entre 30 000 et 50 000 joueurs sur les deux dernières semaines ce qui pour un jeu de cette ambition est quand même très léger...

Vivement qu'il passe à 10€ à Auchan  ::trollface:: 




> Pour tous les gros malhonnêtes (et Ruvon)


Bisous  ::wub::

----------


## Haroux

> *Sonic mania DC* à 8 € avec le code SC85TR47 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1075939...ffilinet608239


Premier bon plan Baalimien que j'utilise  ::O: 

Je me sens tout bizarre !

MERCI !




> Ils ont sorti une version dreamcast?


Si seulement  ::cry::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour tous les gros malhonnêtes (et Ruvon), voici le *G2A deal #6*.
> Je compte sur vous pour lancer un débat digne de ce nom sur les revendeurs bien gris


C'est quoi ces jeux de merde, les précédents deals gris (les greals, quoi) proposaient au moins quelques titres intéressants. 
Là on dirait un mec louche qui t'aborde, ouvre un pan de son imper et dévoile un lot de fausses swatch en faisant "t'en veux ? t'en veux ?".
G2A, entre leur commission ignoble pour sécuriser la vente, leurs prix pourris et maintenant leurs bundles bidons, c'est vraiment devenu des voleurs. C'est bien simple, on dirait un bac de soldes chez Micromania.

----------


## FB74

> Où ca???


Fnac market.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pas surprenant. Les possesseurs du jeu ont eu un coupon -50% sur Steam, il a été très fraîchement reçu (notamment par moi #grossepub) par les fans de la série comme les amateurs de STR, d'après SteamSpy c'est entre 30 000 et 50 000 joueurs sur les deux dernières semaines ce qui pour un jeu de cette ambition est quand même très léger...
> 
> Vivement qu'il passe à 10€ à Auchan


Pas "vivement" car ce sera plus dur pour faire des jeux de mots avec le titre de ce jeu... On n'est pas prey d'en trouver un bon...  ::(:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est quoi ces jeux de merde, les précédents deals gris (les greals, quoi) proposaient au moins quelques titres intéressants. 
> Là on dirait un mec louche qui t'aborde, ouvre un pan de son imper et dévoile un lot de fausses swatch en faisant "t'en veux ? t'en veux ?".
> G2A, entre leur commission ignoble pour sécuriser la vente, leurs prix pourris et maintenant leurs bundles bidons, c'est vraiment devenu des voleurs. C'est bien simple, on dirait un bac de soldes chez Micromania.


 :Coucou:

----------


## Oldnoobie

:Manif:

----------


## Nanaki

> *Sonic mania DC* à 8 € avec le code SC85TR47 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1075939...ffilinet608239


Merci!  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Premier bon plan Baalimien que j'utilise 
> 
> Je me sens tout bizarre !
> 
> MERCI !


Date d'inscription : *11/07/2011*
Ce constat d'échec  :Facepalm:

----------


## Adu

Date d'inscription 29/09/2006 et j'ai toujours pas utilisé un bon plan Baalimien  :Cigare: 
Je résiste !

----------


## FB74

> Date d'inscription : *11/07/2011*
> Ce constat d'échec


Les grands esprits sont reconnus à leur juste valeur bien plus tard tu sais... voire après leur mort...  ::ninja:: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Bentic

> Pas "vivement" car ce sera plus dur pour faire des jeux de mots avec le titre de ce jeu... On n'est pas prey d'en trouver un bon...


On ne va pas abandawner si facilement!  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Sonic mania DC* à 8 € avec le code SC85TR47 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1075939...ffilinet608239


C'est deja périmé ou c'etait un code à usage unique? Ca me dit que le code n'est pas reconnu  ::cry::

----------


## Gordor

> Pas "vivement" car ce sera plus dur pour faire des jeux de mots avec le titre de ce jeu... On n'est pas prey d'en trouver un bon...


Oui c'est sur, on wa rhammer !

----------


## Baalim

> C'est deja périmé ou c'etait un code à usage unique? Ca me dit que le code n'est pas reconnu


Apparemment, t'es pas la seule :
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...7038925&page=2

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est normal de voir du Dawn of War 3, version boite (a priori) à moins de 17 euros ?


Ou? à ce tarif, ça se tente.

On fait une L.I.S.T.E. ?   ::ninja:: 

Edit : plus dispo à ce tarif chez la fnac.

----------


## FB74

> Ou? à ce tarif, ça se tente.
> 
> On fait une L.I.S.T.E. ?  
> 
> Edit : plus dispo à ce tarif chez la fnac.


https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9838580...b-fed71fe3b418

GamePod, 16.67 euros.

----------


## Zerger

> Pas surprenant. Les possesseurs du jeu ont eu un coupon -50% sur Steam, il a été très fraîchement reçu (notamment par moi #grossepub) par les fans de la série comme les amateurs de STR, d'après SteamSpy c'est entre 30 000 et 50 000 joueurs sur les deux dernières semaines ce qui pour un jeu de cette ambition est quand même très léger...
> 
> Vivement qu'il passe à 10€ à Auchan 
> 
> 
> 
> Bisous


Pour info, le jeu a très rapidement chuté après sa sortie et tournait à environ 500 joueurs connectés avant le coup des coupons.

A jouer seulement pour le solo, qui n'est pas terrible en plus apparement

----------


## Valenco

> Date d'inscription 29/09/2006 et j'ai toujours pas utilisé un bon plan Baalimien 
> Je résiste !


Inscrit depuis janvier 2010 et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'est une L.I.S.T.E.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tu n'es juste pas encore prey à tant de lol  :;): .

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour info, le jeu a très rapidement chuté après sa sortie et tournait à environ 500 joueurs connectés avant le coup des coupons.
> 
> A jouer seulement pour le solo, qui n'est pas terrible en plus apparement


Ok, je suis allé chercher les chiffres SteamSpy mais j'ai fait ça à l'arrache (saloperie de boulot qui m'empêche de faire les choses correctement  :tired:  ). Déjà qu'en multi c'est pourri avec un matchmaking inexistant et un grinding obligatoire...

Le solo est pas si pire, mais c'est un gros tutorial qui manque d'Epicness au rythme ultra-scripté et lent.

Je le vends bien, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je trouve que la courbe de SteamChart résume bien le jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je trouve que la courbe de SteamChart résume bien le jeu 
> 
> https://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/989503Untitled.png


Pas mal pour un jeu vendu 60€  :Clap:  Ça leur apprendra à faire un multi dégueulasse et une campagne solo pas du tout au niveau de celles du 2...

Et ça apprendra peut-être à ceux qui l'ont payé plein but ou en précommande aussi  ::trollface:: 

Au moins ça devrait nous épargner la fournée de DLC's SEGA staïle.

----------


## Zerger

> Et ça apprendra peut-être à ceux qui l'ont payé plein but ou en précommande aussi


Ca c'est vraiment pas sympa  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Pas mal pour un jeu vendu 60€  Ça leur apprendra à faire un multi dégueulasse et une campagne solo pas du tout au niveau de celles du 2...
> 
> Et ça apprendra peut-être à ceux qui l'ont payé plein but ou en précommande aussi


Ouais. Bien fait pour leurs gueules  :Boom: 
Mais précommandez quand même Yakuza 6  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca c'est vraiment pas sympa


 :haha:  Le mec il est préco !

Vous êtes chauds pour un débat : financer un kickstarter en prenant le jeu en contrepartie, est-ce précommander ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Le mec il est préco !
> 
> Vous êtes chauds pour un débat : financer un kickstarter en prenant le jeu en contrepartie, est-ce précommander ?


Ah non. Avec la préco, t'as des chances d'avoir un jeu de merde.
Avec KS, t'as de la chance si t'as un jeu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Inscrit depuis janvier 2010 et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'est une L.I.S.T.E.


Une tentative d'humour de répétition, encore plus navrante que Nagasaki.

----------


## Woshee

> Ah non. Avec la préco, t'as des chances d'avoir un jeu de merde.
> Avec KS, t'as de la chance si t'as un jeu.


 :Clap:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah non. Avec la préco, t'as des chances d'avoir un jeu de merde.
> Avec KS, t'as de la chance si t'as un jeu.


Dans les deux cas, t'as payé d'avance ; on se moque des mecs qui préco mais pas de ceux qui kickstartent, pourquoi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Dans les deux cas, t'as payé d'avance ; on se moque des mecs qui préco mais pas de ceux qui kickstartent, pourquoi ?


On ne tire pas sur l'ambulance (ni sur le pianiste).
En plus, les mecs qui font des KS sont des aventuriers, ceux qui font des précommandes sont des moutons.

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Olima

> Pas "vivement" car ce sera plus dur pour faire des jeux de mots avec le titre de ce jeu... On n'est pas prey d'en trouver un bon...


Oh, pas sûr, il fauf' war ce que ça dawn-era...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est tellement pourri que c'est un jeu qu'on donne aux foires.
Voilà, c'était pas compliqué, next please.

----------


## Olima

> Il est tellement pourri que c'est un jeu qu'on donne aux foires.
> Voilà, c'était pas compliqué, next please.


Je m'incline.

----------


## Stelarc

> Oh, pas sûr, il fauf' war ce que ça dawn-era...


 :Perfect:

----------


## banditbandit

> Il est tellement pourri que c'est un jeu qu'on donne aux enfoires.
> Voilà, c'était pas compliqué, next please.


 ::O:

----------


## Valenco

> Une tentative d'humour de répétition, encore plus navrante que Nagasaki.


 ::blink::  ::wacko:: 
J’abandonne.  :Facepalm:

----------


## la Vieille

> J’abandonne.


T'inquiètes, c'est qu'un bizutage. 

Un long et lent bizutage. 

Qui ne s'arrête jamais…

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle (90€ quand même) avec 4 gros titres oculus (rick & morty, arizona sunshine etc)

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/b...6378966180376/


Death god university à 4.49 $
On doit pas être loin du prix plancher.
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...od-University/

----------


## rduburo

Un bundle à 90€ ça fait quand même un peu mal oculus !

----------


## madgic

> Un bundle à 90€ ça fait quand même un peu mal oculus !


 :Clap:

----------


## znokiss

> Une tentative d'humour de répétition, encore plus navrante que Nagasaki.


Subtil mais si cruel, c'est de la blague de qualité. Y'a du bon niveau d'ailleurs, sur cette page, ça change des jeux de mots en "prey-quelquechose".

----------


## Baalim

> Subtil mais si cruel, c'est de la blague de qualité. Y'a du bon niveau d'ailleurs, sur cette page, ça change des jeux de mots en "prey-quelquechose".


Facile de preytendre ça aprey coup  :tired: 
Il n'est guère appreyciable de subir une telle opprobre.

Je note simplement qu'OldNoobie, mal luné, a décidé d'en finir avec les preytendants à son preycieux trône de la blague carambar.
Du coup, je le laisse preycher la bonne parole auprès de ses ouailles.


The ezio collection ps4 à 20 €uros 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1011577...ffilinet608239

----------


## Oldnoobie

> OldNoobie, mal luné


Pléonasme  :X1: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Subtil mais si cruel, c'est de la blague de qualité.


Vrais savent. Merci. C'est que c'est du boulot, une dose d'outrage, une dose de référence, et un emballage discret (poser l'association d'idées, mais laisser le lecteur faire le lien).
Bon évidemment vu par ce true de Baal'im, tout est blague carambar, mais je pardonne tout.

----------


## Nostiss

Quelqu'un aurait il un bon plan pour  Battlefield 1 Révolution ?

----------


## jujupatate

> Un bundle (90€ quand même) avec 4 gros titres oculus (rick & morty, arizona sunshine etc)
> 
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/b...6378966180376/


Y'en a un autre à 59,99€ avec The Climb, Superhot VR, Apollo 11 et Raw Data.

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/b...1599719615850/

----------


## Baalim

Dollar deals chez bundlestars :
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/collections/dollar-deals


10 jeux pourris gratos  :Bave: 
https://gleam.io/9EQi4/free-zonitron...10-games-packs

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Late Shift à -30% soit 9.09€

----------


## fletch2099

> 10 jeux pourris gratos 
> https://gleam.io/9EQi4/free-zonitron...10-games-packs


Dis comme ça, ça fait envie quand même ^^ La question étant et toi tu les a pris?

----------


## leo7

> Dis comme ça, ça fait envie quand même ^^ La question étant et toi tu les a pris?


Il les a déjà.

----------


## DocJojo

Impossible de voir la durée de la promotion sur Clannad, y a que moi ?

----------


## Guppy

14 softs qui servent à rien, et il n'y a même pas PowerDvD !
Dure chute pour le Humble Software Bundle ! :210:

----------


## Baalim

> Dis comme ça, ça fait envie quand même ^^ La question étant et toi tu les a pris?


Tu m'étonnes que j'ai pris. Quand c'est gratuit, c'est pas pourri  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il les a déjà.


Probable mais j'ai pas encore activé la clé.
Je reviens dans une minute  ::ninja:: 
EDIT : j'avais déjà tout  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Impossible de voir la durée de la promotion sur Clannad, y a que moi ?


Il faisait partie de la fournée du lundi. Une semaine donc ?
EDIT : tiens, tu as raison. Pas de date ou de délai.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 14 softs qui servent à rien, et il n'y a même pas PowerDvD !
> Dure chute pour le Humble Software Bundle !


Pas terrible en effet.



The indie light bundle.
https://www.indiegala.com/light?utm_...DLE+-+20170830

Sérieusement, les mecs, c'est quoi ces vignettes de merde ?  :tired:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 14 softs qui servent à rien, et il n'y a même pas PowerDvD !
> Dure chute pour le Humble Software Bundle !


"Power Director Ultra" est pour moi un bon logiciel de montage/édition vidéo. C'est le seul qui arrive à ne pas planter trop souvent alors que je suis sur des vidéos de 30mn environ. J'en ai testé d'autres avant. 
Et il propose des effets de transitions sympa. Donc à ce prix là je le prendrais direct si je ne l'avais pas déjà. 
Le logiciel de Make-up est bien fait et plutôt rigolo à utiliser. Je l'avais eu gratos et n'aurait pas payé pour ça mais c'est plaisant à utiliser pour imaginer ce que donnerait tel maquillage ou coiffure (pas toujours réaliste quand même, notamment la coloration des cheveux).

----------


## Baalim

Promo YS chez GOG 48$ l'ensemble ou vente à la découpe
https://www.gog.com/promo/20170830_s...sale_ys_series


Tiens,, il est nouveau, celui-là ?
Hidden gems 5 bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-gems-5-bundle

Avec A druid's duel et Fort Meow.
Sans oublier la Spiritual Warfare & Wisdom Tree Collection  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> 10 jeux pourris gratos 
> https://gleam.io/9EQi4/free-zonitron...10-games-packs


S'il vous plait, ne mentionnez pas Zonitron ici, ça m'occasionne de douloureux flashbacks.

----------


## velociraptor

10 jeux pourris gratos  :Bave: 
https://gleam.io/9EQi4/free-zonitron...10-games-packs[/QUOTE]

C'est trop cher une honte franchement  :WTF:

----------


## Baalim

Un excellent pack daedalic pour 15€ : silence, anna's quest, candle, deponia's doomsday etc.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ection_Bundle/

Swordcoast legends à 6.75€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SCLR/sword-coast-legends

Typing of the dead à 3.38€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...dead-Overkill/

----------


## Mastaba

> 14 softs qui servent à rien, et il n'y a même pas PowerDvD !


Y a YouCam7 Deluxe quand même! Baalim pourrait monter une chaîne youtube d'unboxing de clé steam!

----------


## Ruvon

> Y a YouCam7 Deluxe quand même! Baalim pourrait monter une chaîne youtube d'unboxing de clé steam!


Ne lui donne pas ce genre d'idées malheureux ! Le monde va déjà assez mal comme ça.

----------


## sousoupou

Il y a Hearts of Iron IV à son lowest chez Wingamestore (environ 13,50€ il me semble).

Désolé pas de lien je suis sur mon téléphone  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

> Y a YouCam7 Deluxe quand même! Baalim pourrait monter une chaîne youtube d'unboxing de clé steam!


"_The Baalim experiment: un streaming sans fin d'insertions de clés dans le client Steam._"

----------


## Baalim

> "_The Baalim experiment: un streaming sans fin d'insertions de clés dans le client Steam._"


Je t'arrête tout de suite. Passé 20 ou 30 clés activées à la suite, steam te dit gentiment mais fermement d'aller jouer ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Je t'arrête tout de suite. Passé 20 ou 30 clés activées à la suite, steam te dit gentiment mais fermement d'aller jouer ailleurs


Sérieux ? J'en ai jamais activé plus d'une dizaine de suite. j'essaierai.

----------


## Wingi

> Je t'arrête tout de suite. Passé 20 ou 30 clés activées à la suite, steam te dit gentiment mais fermement d'aller jouer ailleurs


Et comment est-ce que tu le sais ? :D

----------


## madgic

> Je t'arrête tout de suite. Passé 20 ou 30 clés activées à la suite, steam te dit gentiment mais fermement d'aller jouer ailleurs


Je confirme  :;): 

(Moi en rentrant mes clés monthly en revenant d'Afrique du Sud)

----------


## Baalim

> Je confirme 
> 
> (Moi en rentrant mes clés monthly en revenant d'Afrique du Sud)


Et moi de Slovénie  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et comment est-ce que tu le sais ? :D


Bundles, bundles, bundles  :Sweat:

----------


## FB74

> Je t'arrête tout de suite. Passé 20 ou 30 clés activées à la suite, steam te dit gentiment mais fermement d'aller jouer ailleurs


Même en comptant tes multi-comptes ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> "_The Baalim experiment: un streaming sans fin d'insertions de clés dans le client Steam._"


Ce titre de film porno moldave pour geeks  :^_^:

----------


## FB74

> Ce titre de film porno moldave pour geeks


_"Envoie Baalim au 12 345 et découvre les bons plans de ta région."_  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> Ce titre de film porno moldave pour geeks


 :Cafe1:   :Mellow2:

----------


## Baalim

Micromania ternes : un starcraft 2 battlechest à 10€
Toujours un doom édition uac à 10€

----------


## Baalim

> Ce titre de film porno moldave pour geeks


Face à cette charge d'une violence aussi inouïe que gratuite, je ne vois qu'une chose à faire.
Invoquer une autre victime professionnelle : A.. ah non, Taylor Swift !




Prend ça dans la face, forum démoniaque !


Accessoirement, *Cities skylines* à 6.6$
https://youtu.be/3tmd-ClpJxA

----------


## FrousT

Ahah le lien de Cities Skylines  :^_^:  

 :tired: 

Bon c'était de la merde, mais elle est bonne donc ça va  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ahah le lien de Cities Skylines  
> 
> 
> 
> Bon c'était de la merde, mais elle est bonne donc ça va


 :Facepalm: 
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...ties-Skylines/

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch origins (+ set de badges moisis) à 25 € chez auchan.fr
https://www.auchan.fr/overwatch-orig...ges/p-cl937182

Alors, il est heureux, le Gordor ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

livraison offerte à partir de 25€ et le truc coûte 24.99  ::lol::

----------


## Gordor

> Overwatch origins (+ set de badges moisis) à 25 € chez auchan.fr
> https://www.auchan.fr/overwatch-orig...ges/p-cl937182
> 
> Alors, il est heureux, le Gordor ?


Non, ca reste du caca ... même si tu me payes je n'y jouerais pas.

----------


## Mastaba

C'est bien Cities Skylines?
Je me souvient qu'il y avait plusieurs city builders et y en avait un bon et un mauvais mais je me rappelle plus lequel était le bon.

----------


## Argelle

Tu peux y aller, c'est le bon !  ::):

----------


## Gordor

> C'est bien Cities Skylines?
> Je me souvient qu'il y avait plusieurs city builders et y en avait un bon et un mauvais mais je me rappelle plus lequel était le bon.


Non, celui la c'est le très bon.

----------


## Calys

Retour des promos Steam Link (environ 13€ + 3.20€ fdp) et Steam Controller (environ 30€ + 3.20 € fdp) chez game.co.uk  ::): 
(source)

Edit: attention, certains ont eu des problèmes de livraison avec ce vendeur. Commandez à vos risques et périls et priviligiez PayPal.

----------


## Gordor

Avec une bonne grosse chance de ne jamais le recevoir !

----------


## Calys

> Avec une bonne grosse chance de ne jamais le recevoir !


T'as été débité ?

Perso j'ai commandé 3 fois chez eux, a part la livraison un peu longue jamais eu aucun problème.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Avec une bonne grosse chance de ne jamais le recevoir !


çà sent le vécu , çà......  ::blink::

----------


## Graouu

Baalim tu me trouves un destiny 2 pas cher sur PC stp  ::trollface:: 

Merci.

----------


## Woshee

> Avec une bonne grosse chance de ne jamais le recevoir !


Ça m'est arrivé, ils en ont renvoyé un sans rechigné, sav nickel.

----------


## Baalim

Le naufrage continue
Mass effect andromeda à 16.4€
http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/mass-effe...7pWCfvI82DvCGg


Nouvelle préco remute
https://groupees.com/remute20

----------


## Woshee

> Le naufrage continue
> Mass effect andromeda à 16.4€
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/mass-effe...7pWCfvI82DvCGg


Ne.... Pas.... Céder....  :Emo:

----------


## Graouu

> Ne.... Pas.... Céder....


A ce prix là faut pas déconner çà se joue quand même.

----------


## fletch2099

> A ce prix là faut pas déconner çà se joue quand même.


Clairement, c'est pas si horrible comme jeu, surtout patché et à ce prix

----------


## Woshee

Vous m'aidez pas du tout  ::|:

----------


## scritche

> Vous m'aidez pas du tout


M'es d'avis qu'il va pas tarder à passer origin access et que même à 16€ ce n'est donc pas forcément un bon prix si on a l'abo.

Ça va mieux?

----------


## Baalim

> M'es d'avis qu'il va pas tarder à passer origin access et que même à 16€ ce n'est donc pas forcément un bon prix si on a l'abo.
> 
> Ça va mieux?


ça fait un bail qu'il est origin access, non ?

----------


## scritche

Non, pas encore.

----------


## Baalim

Retour du dollar jumbo bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...r-jumbo-bundle

je parlais du remute bundle un peu plus haut.
Apparemment, Orion trail en ferait partie
http://store.steampowered.com/app/381260/Orion_Trail/

----------


## Mastaba

Torment à 7.99£, vu sur la page de MEA.
http://www.game.co.uk/en/Torment%3a+...2?cm_vc=Prod_2

----------


## Baalim

Zombie night terror à 5.19$
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Night-Terror/

Hybrid animals à 3.14€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hybrid-animals

----------


## Gordor

> T'as été débité ?
> 
> Perso j'ai commandé 3 fois chez eux, a part la livraison un peu longue jamais eu aucun problème.


Pas moi mais 6mm, jamais reçu, ils l'ont renvoyé (2 fois je crois), pas reçu non plus, et ca a finit par un remboursement au bout d'un ou 2 mois.

----------


## Calys

> Pas moi mais 6mm, jamais reçu, ils l'ont renvoyé (2 fois je crois), pas reçu non plus, et ca a finit par un remboursement au bout d'un ou 2 mois.


J'avais modifié le post car d'autres personnes sur Dealabs disent avoir eu le même genre de problème. Ce qui est rassurant dans ce que tu dit c'est que le service client semble être réglo malgré tout  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ne.... Pas.... Céder....


Tu t'en bats les steaks, c'est un énième titre générique mal foutu, bâclé, qu'on te jette en pitance sans respect. Il sera à 10 balles d'ici les soldes de Noel, alors que pour 16€ tu peux t'acheter des jeux un peu plus indés faits avec amour et proposant des aventures moins formatées, des expériences plus originales, qui te laisseront de bien meilleurs souvenirs. Soit un consomm'acteur avisé, pas une victime consentante d'une usine à bouses.

----------


## Nanaki

Et sinon, des pronostics pour le monthly de ce soir?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Plus que quelques heures avant l'ouverture des débats :

- Le humble monthly est-il un bon plan ?
- Faut-il créer un topic à part ?
- "Vazy, fais pas ton bâtard, file moi ton jeu à 1 €" est-il un comportement de canard ?
- Le humble monthly peut-il/doit-il être revendu en kit ?
- Jean-luc approuve-t-il l'action humanitaire de Humble bundle ? (question subsidiaire)

----------


## Clydopathe

> Tu t'en bats les steaks, c'est un énième titre générique mal foutu, bâclé, qu'on te jette en pitance sans respect. Il sera à 10 balles d'ici les soldes de Noel, alors que pour 16€ tu peux t'acheter des jeux un peu plus indés faits avec amour et proposant des aventures moins formatées, des expériences plus originales, qui te laisseront de bien meilleurs souvenirs. Soit un consomm'acteur avisé, pas une victime consentante d'une usine à bouses.


Mutli d'ERISS spotted  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Plus que quelques heures avant l'ouverture des débats :
> 
> - Le humble monthly est-il un bon plan ?
> - Faut-il créer un topic à part ?
> - "Vazy, fais pas ton bâtard, file moi ton jeu à 1 €" est-il un comportement de canard ?
> - Le humble monthly peut-il/doit-il être revendu en kit ?
> - Jean-luc approuve-t-il l'action humanitaire de Humble bundle ? (question subsidiaire)


Je suis curieux de voir ce qu'il va donner, le jeu en top d'affiche est pas follichon...

----------


## Baalim

Du lourd qui vend du rêve : 3D driving simulator à 2 €  ::o: 

https://www.dreamgame.com/3d-driving...r-your-vehicle

----------


## Ruvon

> Plus que quelques heures avant l'ouverture des débats :
> 
> - Le humble monthly est-il un bon plan ?
> - Faut-il créer un topic à part ?
> - "Vazy, fais pas ton bâtard, file moi ton jeu à 1 €" est-il un comportement de canard ?
> - Le humble monthly peut-il/doit-il être revendu en kit ?
> - Jean-luc approuve-t-il l'action humanitaire de Humble bundle ? (question subsidiaire)


J'ai modobell. Je sais pas exactement pourquoi, mais je suis sûr que tu le mérites.

En plus t'as oublié la question la plus importante !

Le nombre de messages disant : "si quelqu'un ne fait rien de sa clé de / a déjà XXX, ça m'intéresse !" dépassera-t-il le QI de Gordor ?

----------


## Harvester

> Le nombre de messages disant : "si quelqu'un ne fait rien de sa clé de / a déjà XXX, ça m'intéresse !" dépassera-t-il le QI de Gordor ?


Ce serait pas vraiment un exploit...

----------


## Mastaba

> Tu t'en bats les steaks, c'est un énième titre générique mal foutu, bâclé, qu'on te jette en pitance sans respect. Il sera à 10 balles d'ici les soldes de Noel, alors que pour 16€ tu peux t'acheter des jeux un peu plus indés faits avec amour et proposant des aventures moins formatées, des expériences plus originales, qui te laisseront de bien meilleurs souvenirs. Soit un consomm'acteur avisé, pas une victime consentante d'une usine à bouses.


Et puis 16€, c'est seize bundle à 1€ remplis de tas de jeux indés faits avec amour proposant des aventures moins formatées (des visual novels), des expériences plus originales... (des visual novels baalimiens)  ::trollface:: 
Bon par contre je sais pas quels genre de souvenirs ca te laissera (tiens ca me fait penser qu'il y avait Scanners sur arte l'autre jour).

----------


## Tenebris

Si ce soir on tombe sur un Monthly Bidon, on burn the witch !  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

> Le nombre de messages disant : "si quelqu'un ne fait rien de sa clé de / a déjà XXX, ça m'intéresse !" dépassera-t-il le QI de Gordor ?


Je vois quand même mal 157 mecs venir quémander !

----------


## pipoop

Et si on pose la question 3 fois ca compte comme 3points de QI ou juste 1 ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Et si on pose la question 3 fois ca compte comme 3points de QI ou juste 1 ?


Ça prouve juste le niveau de QI de celui qui la pose 3 fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

Ça a intérêt à envoyer.  :tired:  j'ai oublié de mettre en pause, c'est pas pour avoir de la merde.

----------


## Clydopathe

On a l'air d'être beaucoup à avoir oublié de mettre en pause l'abo... Attention, ça va pleurer ce soir.

----------


## Calys

Moi j'ai oublié de mettre en pause l'abo ..... *annuel*  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Moi j'ai oublié de mettre en pause l'abo ..... *annuel*


Ouch.



Rappelons, à toutes fins utiles, l'existence du topic qui sera votre meilleur (seul dans le cas d'HarvRuvonster) ami dès 19 heures :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...at-%29/page188




Vu sur groupees à propos du Remute bundle XX de ce soir :




> please note: the video is not something you find 'for free on youtube' and it is not a music-video-clip. It's a fully fledged movie which was shown at some festivals this years and not yet released on DVD / blu ray.
> 
> and it's about a very interesting theme. it's about hackers, geeks and crackers.



Par contre  :Boom: 




> the music album has something to do with amiga.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Moi j'ai oublié de mettre en pause l'abo ..... *annuel*


Aie, ca doit piquer...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Merci d'avoir reparlé du monthly ! J'avais oublié de me désabonner. A 3j près j'y passais


Pourtant il y a eu un rappel !

----------


## Calys

> Ouch.


En fait je l'ai pas vraiment oublié, j'ai pas été déçu depuis que je suis abonné.

Mais je pensais pas que ça faisait déjà un an, ça fait une drôle de surprise le mail de Humble Bundle t'indiquant qu'ils viennent de te prélever 132$  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim tu me trouves un destiny 2 pas cher sur PC stp 
> 
> Merci.


De rien  :Cigare: 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1053519...m-PC?ectrans=1

----------


## sticky-fingers

Pas encore aboutis ces bots  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

2 VN en pay what you want
https://sakevisual.itch.io/jisei
https://sakevisual.itch.io/kansei

Tous les fonds récoltés seront reversés en faveur des sinistrés du Texas (ce qui risque d'être un peu court) et seules les acquisitions payantes donneront lieu à l'envoi de clés steam "si ça sort un jour, allez savoir, ma bonne dame".

Je suis terriblement déçu de ne pouvoir illustrer ce post avec une belle image NSFW  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis terriblement déçu de ne pouvoir illustrer ce post avec une belle image NSFW


Rha, c'est con, j'avais le modobell tout prêt tout chaud là. Comment tu pourris l'ambiance.

----------


## Baalim

> Rha, c'est con, j'avais le modobell tout prêt tout chaud là. Comment tu pourris l'ambiance.


Attends, j'ai un bon bundle bien fumant : 24 clés pour 1.29 $  :Bave: 

Atteinte aux bonnes mœurs, publicité mensongère, violence visuelle etc... fais ton choix  :Cigare: 

https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-4

EDIT : ah, j'oubliais celui-ci :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/489020/iGrow_Game/

ET celui-là :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...rump_vs_Mafia/




> You are Trump, the President of all Countries. Shortly after being sworn in, you travel to Europe for a conference, but your airplane is shot-down by mafia members. The Mafia and terrorists from all ex-countries join forces against you. Now you have to fix this mess.

----------


## Ruvon

> Attends, j'ai un bon bundle bien fumant : 24 clés pour 1.29 $ 
> 
> Atteinte aux bonnes mœurs, publicité mensongère, violence visuelle etc... fais ton choix 
> 
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-4


Va me falloir un peu de temps pour la qualification de crime contre l'humanité mais j'y travaille.

Fais gaffe en traversant la rue quand même  :Fourbe:

----------


## Hilikkus

L'excellent Oxenfree est à 4 euros sur le Humble store

----------


## FrousT

C'est le Monthly D Day  :Bave: 

J'ai pas pris de Humble Monthly depuis Avril (The Witness), j'espère qu'ils vont penser à moi  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala friday. Manifestement, ils savent aussi que c'est le jour du monthly et ont jeté l'éponge.
https://www.indiegala.com/friday

A noter la présence de l'étrange "into the belly of the beast"
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42..._of_the_Beast/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En fait je l'ai pas vraiment oublié, j'ai pas été déçu depuis que je suis abonné.
> 
> Mais je pensais pas que ça faisait déjà un an, ça fait une drôle de surprise le mail de Humble Bundle t'indiquant qu'ils viennent de te prélever 132$


Sériouseeeely ils te prélèvent en une fois ???

----------


## Calys

Oui  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Hey y a eu jeu de mot pourri, j'attends vos consternations !  ::siffle:: 




> Monthly Bidon, on burn the witch

----------


## Baalim

Nouvelle série de promos chez Ubi (avec 25 % de réduc supplémentaire : UBISOFT-25) :
https://store.ubi.com/deals

----------


## Kargadum

> Hey y a eu jeu de mot pourri, j'attends vos consternations !


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Olima

> Hey y a eu jeu de mot pourri, j'attends vos consternations !


J'ai mis un moment à capter j'avoue...
Et maintenant, quelque chose de complètement différent.

----------


## Baalim

Argh misère... encore banner saga 2

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> argh misère... Encore banner saga 2


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

----------


## Gordor

Faut vraiment que je me désabonne  ::(:  rien ne m'intéresse  ::(:

----------


## Bibik

Damn c'est tentant le rise of the tomb raider...

EDIT : Ouais le reste du bundle de septembre est, euh, pas génial on va dire...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

:haha:  le monthly pourri

----------


## Baalim

> le monthly pourri


 :Splash: 
Quatre jeux déjà possédés. Bien joué, moi.  :tired: 


Ah et le remute bundle, il est un peu tout pourri aussi  :Facepalm:

----------


## bbd

Pour une fois que je me désabonne, je ne suis pas trop dégoûté. Il n'y avait que Banner Saga 2 qui m'aurait tenté mais il faudrait déjà que je finisse le premier. Rise of the tomb raider pour octobre, c'est plutôt sympa (encore un que j'ai déjà)  :;):

----------


## Kohtsaro

C'est quoi le contenu du monthly ? 

Avec Rise of ht Tomb Raider pour le mois prochain pas sur que ça marche bien, il est déjà passé en promo au moins mille fois !

EDIT : Je viens de trouver le bouton Previous Months ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est quoi le contenu du monthly ? 
> 
> Avec Rise of ht Tomb Raider pour le mois prochain pas sur que ça marche bien, il est déjà passé en promo au moins mille fois !
> 
> EDIT : Je viens de trouver le bouton Previous Months ...


Son lowest c'est 20€ Rise of the Tomb Raiber.
C'est le deuxième du reboot là !

----------


## Gordor

Ils ont du se dire que c'était pas la peine de faire un bon bundle, avec les vacances 50% des mecs ont oubliés de se désabonner...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Son lowest c'est 20€ Rise of the Tomb Raiber.
> C'est le deuxième du reboot là !


Pour le coup je suis contente d'avoir hésité et passé aux dernieres soldes, c'est l'occasion parfaite. Par contre ca fait deux fois que je rate Banner Saga 2, je suis verte  ::cry::

----------


## Bibik

A noter que c'est le Rise of the Tomb Raider sans les DLC/Season Pass (pas la 20th anniversary qui a été à 20€ lors des dernières soldes steam)
Les DLC n'ont pas l'air géniaux soit dit en passant mais je pense que ça mérite d'être souligné.

----------


## Myope

A vot' bon coeur pour une clé banner saga les pigeons.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> A vot' bon coeur pour une clé banner saga les pigeons.


Je t'en vends une pas chère.
Je te rajoute même une assurance si tu veux te sentir comme chez g2a  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour le coup je suis contente d'avoir hésité et passé aux dernieres soldes, c'est l'occasion parfaite. Par contre ca fait deux fois que je rate Banner Saga 2, je suis verte


Coup de pot, il y a un concours chez les généreux

----------


## Kargadum

> A noter que c'est le Rise of the Tomb Raider sans les DLC/Season Pass (pas la 20th anniversary qui a été à 20€ lors des dernières soldes steam)
> Les DLC n'ont pas l'air géniaux soit dit en passant mais je pense que ça mérite d'être souligné.


Ah oui mince, ce n'est pas la 20th anniversary. Le DLC Baba Yaga vaut l'achat. Le reste ce sont des tenues, et un mode "Endurance" qui peut plaire aux fans de survie et d'archéologie.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Coup de pot, il y a un concours chez les généreux


Coup de pot, y'a un genereux qui m'a donné une clé  ::wub::

----------


## jopopoe

Bon du coup avec tous les retours négatifs ces derniers temps sur itch.io je suis pas sûr que ça soit un bon plan mais je partage quand même pour avoir vos avis d'experts :

(Super Win The Game à 1,59 $)

https://piratehearts.itch.io/super-win-the-game

----------


## Orkestra

20ct de plus sur le Humblestore au pire : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/super-win-the-game-soundtrack-edition?hmb_source=search_bar

Par contre, à mon avis, il est loin de valoir son aîné, malheureusement...

----------


## Tenebris

> 


 :Beer:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bin moi je suis content de ce Monthly (et ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis 3 mois!) car il contient plusieurs jeux que je m'étais abstenu plusieurs fois d'acheter en soldes (Momodora, Banner Saga 2 et Stories Untold). Mais il faut de tout pour faire un monde!  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

> Bin moi je suis content de ce Monthly (et ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis 3 mois!) car il contient plusieurs jeux que je m'étais abstenu plusieurs fois d'acheter en soldes (Momodora, Banner Saga 2 et Stories Untold). Mais il faut de tout pour faire un monde!


Pareil que toi, pour les mêmes jeux en plus.

----------


## Shapa

Bon vu que y'a pas que des lumières je vous aide, si vous avez plus de 500 jeux sur votre compte steam, si vous achetez tout ce qui passe a plus de 50% de réduc parce que vous savez-même pas pourquoi, NE VOUS ABONNEZ PAS AU MONTHLY. Ou alors vous pouvez mais venez pas chialer que vous avez déjà les jeux, c'est normal. 

C'était un life pro tip de Shapa. Je vous le fais gratos, c'est un mega bon plan.

EDIT: Et comme je suis un gros dissident des familles tout fou un bon plan PS4: https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...KUZA0EUROPEDLX

YAKUZA 0 a 30 balles, vous achetez tous ça sinon vous êtes des baltringues, enfin plus que maintenant.

----------


## nova

Pour le coup assez d'accord avec Shapa, hormis stories untold j'ai aucun jeu. Et pour le prochain je trouve que ca part bien avec Rise of the tomb raider que j'ai pas non plus.

----------


## Gordor

> Bon vu que y'a pas que des lumières je vous aide, si vous avez plus de 500 jeux sur votre compte steam, si vous achetez tout ce qui passe a plus de 50% de réduc parce que vous savez-même pas pourquoi, NE VOUS ABONNEZ PAS AU MONTHLY. Ou alors vous pouvez mais venez pas chialer que vous avez déjà les jeux, c'est normal. 
> 
> C'était un life pro tip de Shapa. Je vous le fais gratos, c'est un mega bon plan.
> 
> EDIT: Et comme je suis un gros dissident des familles tout fou un bon plan PS4: https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...KUZA0EUROPEDLX
> 
> YAKUZA 0 a 30 balles, vous achetez tous ça sinon vous êtes des baltringues, enfin plus que maintenant.


Un consoleux qui vient nous donner des leçons de vie. Retourne dans ton igloo sale hippie !

----------


## machiavel24

> J'ai modobell. Je sais pas exactement pourquoi, mais je suis sûr que tu le mérites.
> 
> En plus t'as oublié la question la plus importante !
> 
> Le nombre de messages disant : "si quelqu'un ne fait rien de sa clé de / a déjà XXX, ça m'intéresse !" dépassera-t-il le QI de Gordor ?


Comme il n'y en a presque pas eu, un seulement et encore ?

Pour dépasser le QI de Gordor : si jamais quelqu'un ne fait rien de sa clé de / a déjà Momodora : Reverie under the moonlight, ça m'intéresse !  ::ninja:: .

----------


## cedes4

euh, j'ai 1200 jeux sur steam (merci Baalim) mais je n'en avais aucun du monthly precedent ni Rise of the Tomb Raider. donc marche pas la theorie fumante de Shapa. (ou alors j'ai que des jeux de merde dans Steam ??!!  ::mellow:: )

----------


## nova

> euh, j'ai 1200 jeux sur steam (merci Baalim) mais je n'en avais aucun du monthly precedent ni Rise of the Tomb Raider. donc marche pas la theorie fumante de Shapa. (ou alors j'ai que des jeux de merde dans Steam ??!! )


Moi aussi j'ai 1200 jeux et des brouettes mais j'achete quasiment jamais de jeux day one, ca explique pourquoi les jeux des humble bundle m'intéresse assez souvent.

----------


## Sarha

1200 jeux, vous êtes fous  ::o:

----------


## cedes4

> 1200 jeux, vous êtes fous


oui c'est vrai, c'est pas terrible par rapport a Baalim mais faut dire que je prefere les jeux en boite :-)

et oui, jamais de day one, ca c'est clair.

----------


## Baalim

On trouve des trucs de plus en plus étranges sur steam...
https://steamcommunity.com/linkfilte...g?t=1503912607

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Putain t'aurais pu mettre un warning... Mon cerveau est tout cramé.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Putain t'aurais pu mettre le nom... Mon slip est tout cramé.

----------


## Baalim

Cat girl au prix mirifique de 59 centimes

----------


## FB74

> Putain t'aurais pu mettre un warning... Mon cerveau est tout cramé.


Personnellement je n'ai même pas cherché à cliquer dessus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sarha

Tu devrais  :Bave:

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## banditbandit

> Tu devrais


Il attend le nudity patch.  :;):

----------


## UndeadThings

Petite question débile, on peut acheter un jeu sur un store américain (genre wingamestore) sans soucis? (vraiment débile oui, j'entend souvent parler de VPN et autre connerie, c'est pour ça)

----------


## acdctabs

Wingamestore tu peux acheter sans problème, directement. J'achète de temps en temps là bas, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis.

----------


## sousoupou

> Petite question débile, on peut acheter un jeu sur un store américain (genre wingamestore) sans soucis? (vraiment débile oui, j'entend souvent parler de VPN et autre connerie, c'est pour ça)


Aucun soucis mon canard, ces clés ne sont normalement pas zonées.

Et le cas échéant le region lock est indiqué sur la fiche du jeu.

Edit: grillé  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

Oui.
Je crois que le VPN c'est si tu te connectes sur le steam d'un autre pays (genre le tiers monde où c'est moins cher)

----------


## UndeadThings

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations rapide et précise, vous etes parfaits comme toujours!  ::love::

----------


## sousoupou

> Merci beaucoup pour ces informations rapide et précise, vous etes parfaits comme toujours!


C'est souvent les clés russes du marché gris (style G2A et consorts) qui ont besoin d'un VPN à l'activation.

Il y avait aussi un store brésilien dont j'ai perdu le nom qui faisait des prix ultra intéressants mais qui a mis un region lock sur tout son catalogue  :Emo: 

Edit : c'était Nuuvem le store do brazil

----------


## Baalim

Wurm Unlimited à 8.39 €
Me rappelle pas l'avoir vu beaucoup plus bas.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/wurm-unlimited

----------


## Shapa

> euh, j'ai 1200 jeux sur steam (merci Baalim) mais je n'en avais aucun du monthly precedent ni Rise of the Tomb Raider. donc marche pas la theorie fumante de Shapa. (ou alors j'ai que des jeux de merde dans Steam ??!! )


Non mais j'ai 602 jeux, mais comme je n'achète plus rien day one les bundles c'est du bonheur. 




> Moi aussi j'ai 1200 jeux et des brouettes mais j'achete quasiment jamais de jeux day one, ca explique pourquoi les jeux des humble bundle m'intéresse assez souvent.


Voilà, Nova si j'étais gay je lui enverrai des lettres roses avec du parfum.

----------


## la Vieille

> Voilà, Nova si j'étais gay je lui enverrai des lettres roses avec du parfum.


Tu es un homme facile.

----------


## nova

> Non mais j'ai 602 jeux, mais comme je n'achète plus rien day one les bundles c'est du bonheur. 
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà, Nova si j'étais gay je lui enverrai des lettres roses avec du parfum.


Monsieur  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaede

Ca sera peut-être l'occasion d'ouvrir un topic Momodora. 'Suis content qu'il soit passé en bundle, il me faisait de l'oeil  ::):

----------


## Baalim

*Yomawari* 9.81 € :jap:
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

----------


## Baalim

*Aragami* 6.8 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/6206/Aragami/

*Transocean rivals 2* à 7.3 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...cean-2-Rivals/

*Obduction* (avec VR) est à 15.18 €
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/7023/Obduction/

*Flinthook* à 7.83 (vip) €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/flinthook

----------


## sousoupou

*Odallus the dark call* est à 2$ chez chrono.gg

Mais je ne sais plus s'il est bien ou s'il est tout pourri  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> *Odallus the dark call* est à 2$ chez chrono.gg
> 
> Mais je ne sais plus s'il est bien ou s'il est tout pourri


Bien, très bien même mais souvent en bundle.

----------


## Anark

The Magic Circle à 5.99€, son prix historiquement le plus bas.
Une aventure bien drôle, un gameplay aussi unique que fun, je conseille si vous vous intéressez aux jeux "meta" comme Stanley Parable qui aiment explorer l'envers du décor.

----------


## DLTSMan

J'ai du mal à comprendre Wurm Unlimited et son interet par rapport à Wurm Online. C'est pour créer des serveurs privés?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai du mal à comprendre Wurm Unlimited et son interet par rapport à Wurm Online. C'est pour créer des serveurs privés?


Bingo.


Jacky tuning Racing chez Cubic bundle
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-sale-weekend-bundle

Nouveau : le bundle dont la réduction diminue quand vous possédez déjà certains jeux.
-69 % sur la collection minor key (gunmetal arcadia) qui se transforme en -51 % pour moi

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...te_Collection/

----------


## DLTSMan

OK, merci!

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

la ristourne reste à -69% pour moi, j'imagine que c'est bon signe  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Invisigun Heroes à 3.8 €
https://sombr.itch.io/invisigun-heroes
http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...isigun_Heroes/

ATTENTION : à priori, pas de clé steam.


*Unreal deal pack* : 2.16 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

*Neptunia VII* à 14 $
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-Neptunia-VII/

----------


## FB74

*Mad BaaliMax* à *3.89* euros sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max

----------


## la Vieille

> *Mad BaaliMax* à *3.89* euros sur Bundle Stars:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max


Il est très baalimien ce jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Mais il est très bien ce jeu pourtant !
 Enfin, je dis ça, j'en sais rien j'y ai pas joué plus de 10 minutes.
 17h23 et toujours pas de indie gala du lundi. Faut croire qu'ils ont renoncé à proposer leur daube.

----------


## la Vieille

> Mais il est très bien ce jeu pourtant !


C'est bien ce que je disais  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

"Battlerite lite"  (enregistré comme clé  Battlerite - f2p key)
https://www.gameitems.com/get-your-b...cess-1195.html

----------


## Baalim

Envie de chialer de rage et de fracasser sa manette ?
*Rungunjumpgun* vous rend se(r)vice pour 2 €uros

https://www.gamebillet.com/rungunjumpgun

Furious angel 3.5$
https://chrono.gg/


Dishonored 2 et Skyrim tuning club à 10 € l'unité sur PS4 et XBOX ONE
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/n413358/...ffilinet608239

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, auraient raté l'annonce : clé tiny echo (june humble bundle) dispo sur l'interface:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/629770/Tiny_Echo/

----------


## Wolverine

Humble Mobile Bundle _Made in France_

1$
  Mechanic Escape
  Pang Adventures
  unWorded

3$ (moyenne actuelle)
  Out There: Ω Edition
  Sanitarium
  OK Golf

5$
  Gobliiins Trilogy
  A Normal Lost Phone
  Dungeon Rushers

----------


## Baalim

Sanitarium  ::wub::

----------


## Wolverine

Le trailer de Dungeon Rushers me fait bien envie.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Y'a du tres bon dans ce bundle !!

----------


## Adu

J'espère que les bugs du Gobliins Trilogy ont été résolus, j'aimerai le faire sur tablette

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Made in France :
>  -Sanitarium


J'ignorais que Dreamforge était un studio français... (oui je sais, la version mobile est éditée par DotEmu).

----------


## Gordor

Sky Break a 2,99€ sur steam :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/405370/Sky_Break/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour ceux qui, comme moi, auraient raté l'annonce : clé tiny echo (june humble bundle) dispo sur l'interface:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/629770/Tiny_Echo/


Bien vu ! merci  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

> Furious angel 3.5$
> https://chrono.gg/


Ca a l'air sympa mais après avoir regardé un peu, en fait y a quedalle dans ce jeu?!? C'est genre un early access de démo de freeware en terme de contenu?

----------


## RUPPY

> Sky Break a 2,99€ sur steam :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/405370/Sky_Break/


C'est sympa comme jeu ? Les critiques sur Steam sont plutôt inégales  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Gordor

Bin il est dans ma WL, il me tente bien, les critiques sont ... variables, et ... je ne l'ai pas acheté encore.
Si un canard peut nous éclairer de sa lanterne magique !

----------


## Lucretia

Je sais pas si ça peut vous aider mais Ruvon en a parlé plusieurs fois sur son blog ici et là.

C'est comme de consulter Ruvon quand il est pas là.

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais pas si ça peut vous aider mais Ruvon en a parlé plusieurs fois sur son blog ici et là.
> 
> C'est comme de consulter Ruvon quand il est pas là.


Virtual Ruvon Sim 2K17  ::wacko:: 



Sinon, bon plan GMG avec *Aporia + the bunker* pour 7.22 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-bunker-offer/

Damned, encore deux jeux que j'ai encore eu le temps de lancer  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gordor

Cet homme est-il digne de confiance ? n'a t-il pas été acheté par l'éditeur a coup de clés gratuites pour pondre un avis positif.
Ruvon a très mauvaise réputation dans le milieu, mais merci Lucretia !

----------


## RUPPY

> Je sais pas si ça peut vous aider mais Ruvon en a parlé plusieurs fois sur son blog ici et là.
> 
> C'est comme de consulter Ruvon quand il est pas là.


Merci  :;): . A ce prix là, je pense m'en prendre un et en offrir un au fiston au passage.

----------


## Ruvon

> Virtual Ruvon Sim 2K17


 ::unsure:: 




> Cet homme est-il digne de confiance ? n'a t-il pas été acheté par l'éditeur a coup de clés gratuites pour pondre un avis positif.
> Ruvon a très mauvaise réputation dans le milieu, mais merci Lucretia !


 :^_^: 

J'ai effectivement reçu une clé pour ce jeu au milieu d'un paquet de Doritos. C'est un bon petit jeu sans prétention avec quelques bonnes idées. Sebum lui a mis 6 dans CPC, je suis assez d'accord (même si j'aurais ptet mis 7 personnellement parce que j'ai apprécié l'ambiance).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah perso je suis à peu près sur le même constat : je lui ai mis 6/10. Gameplay correct sans plus, contenu assez développé mais graphiquement un peu juste. 
Du coup, j'hésite à l'acheter, je pense que je ne le lancerai jamais.

----------


## Mastaba

> je pense que je ne le lancerai jamais.


Du coups ca veut dire que tu vas l'acheter?

----------


## Baalim

> Ah perso je suis à peu près sur le même constat : je lui ai mis 6/10. Gameplay correct sans plus, contenu assez développé mais graphiquement un peu juste. 
> Du coup, j'hésite à l'acheter, je pense que je ne le lancerai jamais.


Cet homme est un dangereux élément perturbateur (par opposition à Gordor qui n'est que pertubateur -_réclame : le nouveau Perturbator est dispo depuis aujourd'hui ! réclame_-)

Il s'agit soit de Myope en tenu de camouflage, soit du vrai OldNoobie qui a provisoirement renoncé aux jeux de mots suspects pour opter momentanément pour du sarcasme pur et dur.

Camarades insoumis, ne vous laissez pas troubler !  ::o: 
Continuez à acheter tout ce qui est soldé à vil prix sans chercher à savoir si vous y jouerez un jour. Tout ceci n'est accessoire.

Faites comme avec les pokemon, collectionnez-les tous même s'il n'y en a que dix plus ou moins utiles parmi cette bande de bras cassés.

----------


## toramo

Vous êtes des collectionneurs virtuels en gros xD
Mais en tout cas je suis ce topic avec plaisir, on y déniche de vraies merveilles à pas cher de temps en temps.

Je fais pareille avec les cartouches de nes/snes... Sauf que ça prends vachement plus de place  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Du coups ca veut dire que tu vas l'acheter?


Non, tu me confonds avec Baal la Lime, moi je suis le type qui achète trop de jeux et qui ne joue qu'à très peu. C'est totalement différent.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai effectivement reçu une clé pour ce jeu au milieu d'un paquet de Doritos. C'est un bon petit jeu sans prétention avec quelques bonnes idées. Sebum lui a mis 6 dans CPC, je suis assez d'accord (même si j'aurais ptet mis 7 personnellement parce que j'ai apprécié l'ambiance).


 Le jeu semble à l'abandon, ya plus de suivi depuis des lustres donc je dis non même si ça frustre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu semble à l'abandon, ya plus de suivi depuis des lustres donc je dis non même si ça frustre.


Wait, wat ? Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.

Le jeu est sorti il y a un peu moins d'un an, s'il souffre de bugs majeurs je n'en ai pas rencontré, donc j'aurais du mal à leur reprocher de l'avoir laissé dans l'état où il est sorti. C'est à dire plutôt propre.

On parle pas d'un Early Access là, ni d'un AAA qui sort complètement pété qu'il faut 4 gigots de patchs-mais-on-s'en-fout-on-l'a-quand-même-payé-60€, donc je comprends pas bien. Qu'on aime le jeu ou pas je m'en cogne, mais qu'on reproche à un jeu terminé de... ne plus avoir de suivi un an après sa sortie...

----------


## Gordor

Surement parce que ca a la gueule et la thématique des 1000 derniers Early access sorties dernièrement, du coup le réflexe est de matter la dernière date de MAJ et de râler si date > 20 jours.

----------


## Myope

> Cet homme est un dangereux élément perturbateur (par opposition à Gordor qui n'est que pertubateur -_réclame : le nouveau Perturbator est dispo depuis aujourd'hui ! réclame_-)
> 
> Il s'agit soit de Myope en tenu de camouflage, soit du vrai OldNoobie qui a provisoirement renoncé aux jeux de mots suspects pour opter momentanément pour du sarcasme pur et dur.
> 
> Camarades insoumis, ne vous laissez pas troubler ! 
> Continuez à acheter tout ce qui est soldé à vil prix sans chercher à savoir si vous y jouerez un jour. Tout ceci n'est accessoire.
> 
> Faites comme avec les pokemon, collectionnez-les tous même s'il n'y en a que dix plus ou moins utiles parmi cette bande de bras cassés.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/09/05/79d...d7422634a7.jpg


J'ai remarqué que cet homme diffuse moins ses faux bon plans. Il préfere lâcher des tombereaux de caca vidéoludique sur ce topic. Des jeux qui intéressent pas grand monde... Dans un sens, ca fera moins de victimes  ::o:

----------


## shazamic

> *Mad BaaliMax* à *3.89* euros sur Bundle Stars:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max


Ici, impossible de passer l'étape du paiement (_Nous ne pouvons pas finaliser votre achat pour l'instant / Your order has been cancelled_). Il ne doit plus y avoir de clé, pourtant le site affiche toujours l'offre (qui se termine dans 1h).
Je vais devoir me rabattre sur le Dollar Jumbo Bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ici, impossible de passer l'étape du paiement (_Nous ne pouvons pas finaliser votre achat pour l'instant / Your order has been cancelled_). Il ne doit plus y avoir de clé, pourtant le site affiche toujours l'offre (qui se termine dans 1h).
> Je vais devoir me rabattre sur le Dollar Jumbo Bundle


Sinon Myope ci-dessus doit avoir quelques exemplaires à vendre sous le manteau  ::siffle:: 

L'odeur rance de l'arrivage ne devrait pas trop impacter le goût

----------


## FB74

> Ici, impossible de passer l'étape du paiement (_Nous ne pouvons pas finaliser votre achat pour l'instant / Your order has been cancelled_). Il ne doit plus y avoir de clé, pourtant le site affiche toujours l'offre (qui se termine dans 1h).


Essaie de changer de navigateur pour voir.

Je j'ai jamais de souci avec Bundle Stars, mais avec GMG j'ai du mal quelques fois.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai remarqué que cet homme diffuse moins ses faux bon plans. Il préfere lâcher des tombereaux de caca vidéoludique sur ce topic. Des jeux qui intéressent pas grand monde... Dans un sens, ca fera moins de victimes


Ah mais t'es vraiment myope, en fait  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Evolve gratuit pendant encore un an ou deux, profitez-en !

http://store.steampowered.com/app/273350/BRINK

----------


## Kargadum

> Ah mais t'es vraiment myope, en fait 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Evolve gratuit pendant encore un an ou deux, profitez-en !
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/273350/BRINK


Tu fais resurgir une amertume presque oubliée... ma dernière précommande (c'était un chouette jeu à plusieurs, à condition de convaincre ses potes de l'acheter  :Emo:  ).

La reprose du trailer claquait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQo_yA_Tsy4

----------


## shazamic

Nein, ca bloque qu'avec Mad Max. Testé avec FF et Chrome. Si je prends que le bundle dollar, j'arrive au paiement paypal. J'ai écrit au support client.
Tant pix pour Mad Max.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avoue, Evolve, mes meilleures parties c'était avec des CPC qui savaient quoi faire de leur perso. En random tu descends d'un sacré niveau et c'est beaucoup de souffrance.

----------


## Baalim

5£ de reduc dès 20£ d'achat sur l'eshop Nintendo
https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=Y6ZELEVCHBLJA

Rover rescue, pourri mais gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive#giveaway

Ça vous donnera peut-être envie de jeter un oeil à Die Young, survival open world produit par Ig.

----------


## Gordor

> 5£ de reduc dès 20£ d'achat sur l'eshop Nintendo
> https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=Y6ZELEVCHBLJA


du coup ca marche que sur l'eshop UK ?

----------


## Baalim

> du coup ca marche que sur l'eshop UK ?


Apparemment. Comme je me fais chier à attendre, je poste quand même.

----------


## FB74

*SkullGirls Pack* à 1 euro sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-pack

----------


## sticky-fingers

Très bon jeu

----------


## FB74

*SteamWorld Dig* gratos sur Origin:
https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/stea...trialis/405235

----------


## Kaede

Très bon jeu aussi (et sa suite aussi).

----------


## Wolverine

Ajout de Marooners et Caveblazers au Jumbo Bundle 9

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Humble Baalim bundle  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Humble Baalim bundle


Exact.  :Coucou:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai cru un moment qu'il avait hijacké le site...

----------


## Calys

> Humble Baalim bundle


Bordel, j'ai acheté HunieCam il y a 15 jours  ::ninja:: 





 :Coucou:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai cru un moment qu'il avait hijacké le site...


Ah ah !  :Cigare: 




Houla... le nombre de doublons  :Facepalm: 



Youpi : des soldes chez nuuvem
A vous la joie de dénicher les deux jeux qui peuvent être vendus en Europe sur les 800 titres soldés
https://www.nuuvem.com/

----------


## Graouu

> Humble Baalim bundle


 ::love::   ::love::  je vais en prendre 3, c'est pour offrir  ::trollface::   ::trollface::

----------


## pipoop

> je vais en prendre 3, c'est pour gifter


fixed

----------


## Carnod

Je crois que j'ai trouvé le bundle pour mon concours.

MOUHAHAHAH.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Humble Baalim bundle


Comment j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça aussi en le voyant  ::XD::

----------


## FB74

Retour de la promo Ubisoft sur* Anno 2205*, à -75%:
https://store.ubi.com/fr/game?pid=57..._Platform=pcdl

Ultimate Edition à 12.50 euros, la standard à 9.90 euros.

----------


## machiavel24

> Comment j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça aussi en le voyant



La même  ::ninja:: .

Si Huniepop avait été dans le tier 1, je l'aurais pris.

----------


## Dark Kariya

Mirage: Arcane Warfare est une telle réussite, que 6 mois après sa sortie Torn Banner Studios le rendra gratuit pendant une journée, puis le jeu passera ensuite à 10€.  Début des hostilités ce soir à 19H.

----------


## Baalim

Depuis le début, le titre lutte.
Ça va mal terminer.

Nier automata, un des rares titres fantastiques de ces derniers mois (années ?) Est à 39$ sur amazon US.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KUAMF66?th=1

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Depuis le début, le titre lutte.
> Ça va mal terminer.
> 
> Nier automata, un des rares titres fantastiques de ces derniers mois (années ?) Est à 39$ sur amazon US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KUAMF66?th=1


Et pour ceux qui peuvent plus commander sur amazon us, il est à 39€ sur steam  :;):

----------


## FrousT

> Nier automata, une des rares *BO* fantastiques de ces derniers mois (années ?) Est à 39$ sur amazon US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KUAMF66?th=1


 :Cigare:

----------


## Sarha

Vrai. Le jeu est bon mais pas fantastique, sauf pour les weebs  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

> Vrai. Le jeu est bon mais pas fantastique, sauf pour les weebs


Allez laisse toi pénétrer par cette BO envoûtante et cet univers profond  :Mellow2:   ::ninja:: 

Et je suis pas un weebs  :tired:  Je sais pas s'il restera mon Goty mais concernant la BO il défonce tout ce qui a été fait depuis des mois (années?)  ::ninja::

----------


## PG 13

Mois peut être, années certainement pas.

----------


## nova

> Bordel, j'ai acheté HunieCam il y a 15 jours


Idem  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Idem


C'est pourtant pas faute de vous avoir dit que c'était tout pourri  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vrai. Le jeu est bon mais pas fantastique, sauf pour les weebs


Vous avez tous tort mais je vous pardonne en ma qualité d'hyper expert cpc  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Allez laisse toi pénétrer par cette BO envoûtante et cet univers profond  
> 
> Et je suis pas un weebs  Je sais pas s'il restera mon Goty mais concernant la BO il défonce tout ce qui a été fait depuis des mois (années?)


La BO est effectivement fantastique. Une des rares à rester en tête et à magnifier certains passages du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mirage: Arcane Warfare est une telle réussite, que 6 mois après sa sortie Torn Banner Studios le rendra gratuit pendant une journée, puis le jeu passera ensuite à 10€.  Début des hostilités ce soir à 19H.


Je reviens là dessus.
Si vous récupérez le jeu ce soir, il est définitivement ajouté à votre compte.
La promo s'arrête dès le lendemain avec le passage du jeu à 10 €




> Mirage: Arcane Warfare will be Free for a Day on Steam starting tomorrow, September 6th at 10am PT. 
> 
> For 24 hours only, add Mirage to your library - and keep it forever.
> 
> After 10am PT on September 7th, the free promotion will end - but the Standard Edition price will drop to $9.99 USD permanently.


https://steamcommunity.com/games/368...30226782492235

Bref, vous loupez pas s'il vous intéresse.

----------


## FB74

> Je reviens là dessus.
> Si vous récupérez le jeu ce soir, il est définitivement ajouté à votre compte.
> La promo s'arrête dès le lendemain avec le passage du jeu à 10 €
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/368...30226782492235
> 
> Bref, vous loupez pas s'il vous intéresse.



Intéressé, non.
Par contre, gonfler son backlog gratuitement...  :Cigare:

----------


## pitmartinz

Rien n'est meilleur que la musique des bardes de Novigrad dans the Witcher, _fools_.

----------


## FrousT

Une musique contre un album tout entier ? Non  :Cigare: 

Mais oui cette musique défonce, surtout quand tu l'écoute en boucle pendant les parties de Gwent  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Une musique contre un album tout entier ? Non 
> 
> Mais oui cette musique défonce, surtout quand tu l'écoute en boucle pendant les parties de Gwent


Honnêtement, y'a pas que celle-là.

Avec celle de Nier, c'est le très très haut du panier. Ce sont d'ailleurs les deux seules que j'ai écoutées en dehors des jeux.

----------


## La Chouette

> Ce sont d'ailleurs les deux seules que j'ai écoutées en dehors des jeux.


C'est parce que tu n'as pas joué à Pyre.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est parce que tu n'as pas joué à Pyre.


Non et je m'en rends compte que j'ai oublié de citer les BO de Wipeout 2 (?) et de Hotline Miami 2.



Nadeo dormait quand il est sorti, celui-là ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...R_Fun_Zombies/

----------


## nova

Je confirme Baalim c'est la BO de Wipe out 2097 (le deux donc) qui déchire sa maman.

----------


## fenrhir

> Rien n'est meilleur que la musique des bardes de Novigrad dans the Witcher, _fools_.


T'as mieux sur les 3 quarts des grandes foires médiévales genre Provins ou Dinan, hein.

----------


## Gordor

La BO d'age of Conan  :Bave:

----------


## Nono

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...x-de-la-BO-%29

----------


## pikkpi

>

le reste

----------


## Baalim

Les japonais sont fous ! Voici la pub pour Destiny 2 :






Et une belle vente groupée, une !

La *snes mini* à 94.5 € avec un an de carte fnac + (code MINI)
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Console-...ndo/a10859860/

----------


## erynnie

Apparemment elle serait revenue en précommande chez Auchan au tarif "normal".
Si c'est confirmé, il y a de fortes chances que tous les vendeurs en reçoivent un nouveau lot.

----------


## Adu

> Apparemment elle serait revenue en précommande chez Auchan au tarif "normal".
> Si c'est confirmé, il y a de fortes chances que tous les vendeurs en reçoivent un nouveau lot.


LE bouton "précommander" marche pas  ::(:

----------


## Gordor

Destiny 2 c'est un jeu de danse ? Ca a l'air cool ....

----------


## erynnie

> LE bouton "précommander" marche pas


C'est déjà expiré chez Auchan, il reste Fnac et Amazon mais à... 95€  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Adu

> C'est déjà expiré chez Auchan, il reste Fnac et Amazon mais à... 95€


Ok merci  :Emo:

----------


## nova

J'ai pas vu l'histoire de baalim avec carte fnac 3 ans par contre.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas vu l'histoire de baalim avec carte fnac 3 ans par contre.


1 an en fait et en utilisant le code MINI au moment du paiement.
Avec le Konami code en revanche, je garantis rien.



C'est le bordel chez Indie Gala. Pas de monday bundle et un hump day en milieu de semaine.
https://www.indiegala.com/hump

Y'a du lourd avec une parodie russe pourrie et déconnarde de Vice city, Youtubers clickers et le mirifique Deep fear que Ruvon m'a forcé à acheter (le sale type  :tired: )

----------


## FB74

*RedOut Enhanced Baalim Edition* à 10.59 euros sur Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...hanced-edition

----------


## Baalim

Snes mini à 70 € chez rdc.
https://m.rueducommerce.fr/produit/n...ystem-29136906

Edit: épuisé en 20 minutes  ::o:

----------


## Mastaba

Y a pas de nouveau jeu sur chrono.gg?
edit: ah ca yest, c'est bon  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Depuis le début, le titre lutte.
> Ça va mal terminer.
> 
> Nier automata, un des rares titres fantastiques de ces derniers mois (années ?) Est à 39$ sur amazon US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KUAMF66?th=1


Je ne sais pas si c'est de ça dont vos parliez peut-être ça n'a rien à voir, je met le lien à tout hasard :

https://www.square-enix-boutique.com...ies-of-puppets

----------


## Shapa

Mirage Arcane machin est dispo sur steam en version gratos. http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...rcane_Warfare/

----------


## Baalim

Le chrono.gg du jour : a hole new world

https://www.chrono.gg/

Ça semble être un metroidvania un peu moche, 8 bits (enfin presque) mais sympathique avec un gimmick dépaysant.


Dead rising 1 à 6.40 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dead-rising

et des promos sur les autres épisodes également.

----------


## McCauley

> Le chrono.gg du jour : a hole new world
> 
> https://www.chrono.gg/
> 
> Ça semble être un metroidvania un peu moche, 8 bits (enfin presque) mais sympathique avec un gimmick dépaysant.
> 
> 
> Dead rising 1 à 6.40 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dead-rising
> ...


Perso je le vois à 16,99€  ::siffle:: 

Edit: j'ai rien dis

----------


## Flipmode

> Mirage Arcane machin est dispo sur steam en version gratos. http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...rcane_Warfare/


Gratuit pendant 24h puis il repasse à 10euros demain à 19h !

Il passe de 20 à 35000 joueurs en une heure quand même  ::o:

----------


## FB74

Promo Editeur *SNK* sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/snk

----------


## Baalim

> Promo Editeur *SNK* sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/snk


Fuuu, j'ai tout à part King of Fighter XIV  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

Promo sur *Age of Wonders III* sur le site de l'éditeur:

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/age-of-...SK-MASTER.html
http://store.steampowered.com/app/22...f_Wonders_III/

C'est tentant...

----------


## Baalim

Retro music bundle en préco à 2.5$
https://groupees.com/retromusic

L'imafe de fond :
https://maxthor.bandcamp.com/album/another-world

----------


## Olima

> Promo Editeur *SNK* sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/snk


Ah merdre, j'avais adoré Garou il y a quelques années, mais on dirait que le portage est moisi  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Fuuu, j'ai tout à part King of Fighter XIV


Je n'ai pas tout, ptet le tiers, mais les critiques sur les portages m'ont dissuadé d'en prendre davantage. Et le dernier KOF à presque 40€, je vais patienter encore.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah merdre, j'avais adoré Garou il y a quelques années, mais on dirait que le portage est moisi


Voilà, je préfère le relancer sur ma PsOne, par exemple.

----------


## Baalim

Faut destocker avant l'arrivée de la nouvelle:


Pack comprenant : 1 Xbox One S 500Go Forza Horizon 3 + Destiny 2 + le jeu Wolfenstein The New Order + le jeu Titanfall + le jeu Evil Within + le jeu The Elder Scrolls Online Tamriel à 252€  ::O: 


https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux
-pc-video-console/consoles/pack-xbox-one-s-fh3-destiny-2-4-jeux/f-103391703-bunxbosdewtwtes.html?refer=zanoxpb&cid=affil&cm_mm  c=zanoxpb-_-1631751&awc=6948_1504721641_db1720423b856e9a81fc1d  84318a1f1d

Killer is dead 2.37€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-KIDNEE...htmare-edition

Encore moins cher sur le baalim's store  ::ninja:: 

L'immense Dark souls 3 à 14.56£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DARK-SOULS-III-R/

Dead island definitive edition à 7£   ::O: 
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DEAD-IS...ive-collection

Death by game show à 0.66£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DEATH-B...h-by-game-show

Je signale pour nos amis les hippies que farming sim 2016 est disponible à 10 centimes sur le store android.

----------


## FB74

> Encore moins cher sur le baalim's store


Le Baalim Store ressemble de plus en plus à du Cdiscount.
Genre "-60%" pour appâter le chaland, mais prix de base gonflé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Le Baalim Store ressemble de plus en plus à du Cdiscount.
> Genre "-60%" pour appâter le chaland, mais prix de base gonflé.


Chut !  :tired: 


Ah ouais... quand même  :Facepalm: 
Fifa 18 offert pour l'achat d'une paire de pompes adidas....à au moins 175 €uros
http://www.operation-adidasfootball-2017.com/



Pas littéralement un bon plan mais le prochain jeu du créateur de fallen london et directeur artistique de Sunless sea, cultist simulator (si si) marche bien sur Kickstarter.

10 £ pour une édition comprenant TOUS les dlc à venir (s'il est roublard, y'en aura pas)
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...project_update


Promo sur la *wii u occaz* à 99 € : bon plan pour une console hyper morte et pré-tabassée par des enfants
https://www.facebook.com/MicromaniaN...type=3&theater


Test de *Mirage arcane warfare* : j'ai mouru toutes les 20 secondes après m'être fait kicker deux fois d'un serveur  :Emo: 
C'était bien.

Commentaire de ma compagne : c'est pas un peu démotivant de se faire éliminer autant de fois en si peu de temps ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## acdctabs

> Fifa 18 offert pour l'achat d'une paire de pompes adidas....à au moins 175 €uros
> http://www.operation-adidasfootball-2017.com/


C'est presque intéressant en fait, ça coute cher les bonnes chaussures.

-edit-
Ah non c'est de la merde, Xbox One ou PS4 seulement  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

*Impact winter* à 8.88 €
Le jeu a l'air sympa mais les critiques sur steam sont décourageantes.

https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/impact-winter/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...p_reviews_hash


Pour ceux qui chercheraient *Destiny 2* (coucou Graouu).
Le meilleur plan actuel est à 47 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/community...t-key--3314-1/

----------


## Herr Peter

> Retro music bundle en préco à 2.5$
> https://groupees.com/retromusic
> 
> L'imafe de fond :
> https://maxthor.bandcamp.com/album/another-world


C'est bien plus enthousiasmant que les 2 derniers Synth'wave bundle de chez Groupees, qui, soyons honnêtes, étaient bien en-deça des premiers numéros. Ça sent la préco  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour ceux qui chercheraient *Destiny 2* (coucou Graouu).
> Le meilleur plan actuel est à 47 €
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/community...t-key--3314-1/


J'arrive toujours pas à me décider sur ce titre, j'espère qu'ils feront encore des betas les WE à venir... pas pu encore tester. Ca pue la grosse hype à mort, alors que, quand je mate les vidéos, je vois un FPS multi à max 4v4 sur petites maps qui puent la répétitivité et grosso modo un peu de tuning de flingues en guise de "RPG". Ca sent l'héritage console avec flingue qui prend un tiers de l'écran etc... je me méfie comme pas possible. Mais je suis curieux. Sauf qu'il est pas vendu 30 boules ni steam refund.

----------


## Baalim

> J'arrive toujours pas à me décider sur ce titre, j'espère qu'ils feront encore des betas les WE à venir... pas pu encore tester. Ca pue la grosse hype à mort, alors que, quand je mate les vidéos, je vois un FPS multi à max 4v4 sur petites maps qui puent la répétitivité et grosso modo un peu de tuning de flingues en guise de "RPG". Ca sent l'héritage console avec flingue qui prend un tiers de l'écran etc... je me méfie comme pas possible. Mais je suis curieux. Sauf qu'il est pas vendu 30 boules ni steam refund.


L'heure est grave. Je suis d'accord avec le Sieur OldNoobie.  ::ninja:: 

Si jamais Myope et/ou Calvitruc devaient poster un truc pertinent dans la journée, je saurais que l'apocalypse approche allègrement  ::trollface::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a eu un test ou une preview sur canard pc il me semble. Faudrait que je recherche mais ils étaient pas plus emballés que ça si mes souvenirs sont bons

----------


## pitmartinz

> Il y a eu un test ou une preview sur canard pc il me semble. Faudrait que je recherche mais ils étaient pas plus emballés que ça si mes souvenirs sont bons


Ouep, ils parlaient plus d'un Destiny 1.5.
Le genre de v2 qui ne prend pas trop de risque mais ou tu peux finalement passer du bon temps, genre le vieux training élimé dans lequel t'es bien.

----------


## Baalim

*Prey* se rapproche un peu plus de son prix Auchan : 19 €
http://www.play-asia.com/prey-2017-steam/13/70az63

*Rising storm vietnam* à 10.50 €
http://www.play-asia.com/rising-stor...team/13/70b513

*Battle chaser* en préco à 18 €
http://www.play-asia.com/battle-chas...team/13/70bge3

*Quantum break* encore trop cher à 15 €
http://www.play-asia.com/quantum-break-steam/13/70ahep

----------


## FrousT

> J'arrive toujours pas à me décider sur ce titre, j'espère qu'ils feront encore des betas les WE à venir... pas pu encore tester. Ca pue la grosse hype à mort, alors que, quand je mate les vidéos, je vois un FPS multi à max 4v4 sur petites maps qui puent la répétitivité et grosso modo un peu de tuning de flingues en guise de "RPG". Ca sent l'héritage console avec flingue qui prend un tiers de l'écran etc... je me méfie comme pas possible. Mais je suis curieux. Sauf qu'il est pas vendu 30 boules ni steam refund.


Tout pareil... Et pourtant j'ai essayé 2 jours, le PvE peut être intéressant s'ils font différents type d'instances avec différentes stratégie d'approche et du jeu d'équipe, par contre le PvP c'est du Overwatch/CS en basique ça fait pas du tout envie (surtout quand tu vois que certaine armes sont déja OP et utilisé par la majorité des joueurs...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Battle chaser* en préco à 18 €
> http://www.play-asia.com/battle-chas...team/13/70bge3


 :Bave:  Ne pas craquer !!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il y a eu un test ou une preview sur canard pc il me semble. Faudrait que je recherche mais ils étaient pas plus emballés que ça si mes souvenirs sont bons


L'avantage d'avoir le site en ligne :
https://www.canardpc.com/361/vex-city-destiny-2
 :Cigare: 
Et si vous n'êtes pas abonné, venez chouiner j'ai tous mes bits coincoin

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'ai le site en ligne. Mais j'avais la flemme d'aller chercher au moment de la rédaction de ma réponse  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Par curiosité : la série TV Destiny existe toujours ? C'est toujours autant de la merde ?

----------


## Baalim

Dishonored 2 ps4 10€ à la Fnac.

Cruel arena gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive

----------


## Gloppy

> *Battle Chasers* en préco à 18 €
> http://www.play-asia.com/battle-chas...team/13/70bge3


J'ai commencé à jouer à la beta hier : le début du jeu (au moins) est quasiment sur des rails et on se sent très limité, avec trois modules de gameplay cartes/lieux à explorer/combats qui s'emboîtent de manière un peu bizarre à mon goût... mais au bout de quelques heures j'ai l'impression que ça s'ouvre un peu et finalement je me suis bien amusé. 
A 18€ pour des fans de la licence Battle Chasers, c'est un pari qui se tente. 
(Sinon dans un Humble Monthly Bundle fin 2018 ; )

----------


## Baalim

Hop, un nouvel avis sur destiny 2 après 10 heures de jeu
http://kotaku.com/10-hours-with-dest...ood-1800807210

----------


## Stelarc

> A 18€ pour des fans de la licence


Quelle licence ?

----------


## Gloppy

> Quelle licence ?


La licence Mario Tennis... euh, non, *Battle Chasers*  ::): 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Chasers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR_YJHf6Ras

----------


## Stelarc

Ha je ne savais pas du tout que c'était un comic à la base. ::unsure::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Un comic abandonné par MicroSoft, en plus. Il a ensuite changé de caractère avant de finir au poste de Police.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ha je ne savais pas du tout que c'était un comic à la base.


Alors à mon avis, à moins que les vidéos te donnent super envie, tu peux tranquillement patienter avant d'acheter.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Filer du fric à une licence pas finie par son auteur, perso ça me ferait mal.

----------


## Stelarc

T'as la rancune tenace, il faut croire. ::O:

----------


## loki111

Surtout que le comic date de la fin des années 90....

----------


## acdctabs

Un comic sans MS ?

----------


## FrousT

> Un comic abandonné par MicroSoft, en plus. Il a ensuite changé de caractère avant de finir au poste de Police.





> Un comic sans MS ?


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Gloppy

Ecoute, pour l'instant ça va, je souffre pas trop...  ::): 
(J'avais kickstarté en tant qu'Early Bird, pour une somme rondelette mais très raisonnable)

(Et "abandonné par MicroSoft", faut le dire, c'était fort, très fort...)

----------


## Valenco

> Un comic sans MS ?


 :Clap:

----------


## znokiss

Est-ce qu'acdctabs n'aurait pas fait un gros JELB en cramant la subtile allusion d'Oldnoobie ?

----------


## Valenco

::o:  Oh putain oui ! Je viens de comprendre celle d'Oldnoobie.
Je suis lent... mais admiratif... mais lent.

----------


## znokiss

Ou alors ton écran n'est pas bien Calibri.
Mais je vais stopper là le HS par peur de prendre une prune.. ce topic n'est pas sans shérif.

----------


## Baalim

> Est-ce qu'acdctabs n'aurait pas fait un gros JELB en cramant la subtile allusion d'Oldnoobie ?


Clairement mais il faut reconnaître que c’était du grand art.
Ce qui upgrade donc le sieur OldNoobie qui passe ainsi de Grand Maître de la blague carambar à Honorable correspondant Les Grosses Têtes.  :Prey: 


Aujourd'hui préco Mini Snes à 79.99 € chez micrognagna:
http://www.micromania.fr/nintendo-cl...nes-79652.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ou alors ton écran n'est pas bien Calibri.
> Mais je vais stopper là le HS par peur de prendre une prune.. ce topic n'est pas sans shérif.


Wabon ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Surtout que le comic date de la fin des années 90....


En 2000, j'avais acheté Flag Fighter. La série n'a jamais été finie, l'auteur ayant littéralement disparu du jour au lendemain. Y a des drames, comme ça. Pis y a des auteurs qui, juste, méprisent leur lectorat. A ceux là l'enfer est dû.

----------


## Baalim

> En 2000, j'avais acheté Flag Fighter. La série n'a jamais été finie, l'auteur ayant littéralement disparu du jour au lendemain. Y a des drames, comme ça. Pis y a des auteurs qui, juste, méprisent leur lectorat. A ceux là l'enfer est dû.


Tiens, ça me fait penser à Mourier et Aux feux d'Askell. Je me demande bien pourquoi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ce qui upgrade donc le sieur OldNoobie qui passe ainsi de Grand Maître de la blague carambar à Honorable correspondant Les Grosses Têtes.


Moi je m'en fous, j'ai aucune fierté. Vous par contre, rater des calembours niveau Grosses Têtes, je ne sais pas si à votre place je saurais vivre avec ça...

----------


## loki111

> En 2000, j'avais acheté Flag Fighter. La série n'a jamais été finie, l'auteur ayant littéralement disparu du jour au lendemain. Y a des drames, comme ça. Pis y a des auteurs qui, juste, méprisent leur lectorat. A ceux là l'enfer est dû.


C'est surtout que Madureira était une feignasse qui jouait à la playstation au lieu de dessiner (source: un vieux comic box, vous chercherez)

----------


## machiavel24

> Par curiosité : la série TV Destiny existe toujours ? C'est toujours autant de la merde ?


Il existe une série Destiny ? Jamais entendu parler donc c'est de la merde  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ruvon

> Il existe une série Destiny ? Jamais entendu parler donc c'est de la merde .


Ouais, pour profiter des pigeons qui pensaient qu'un jeu de ce genre pouvait être bien  ::ninja:: 

Ils ont donc fait un jeu médiocre et une série de merde.

Là ils lancent le 2, basé sur le même principe que le 1, vu que le 1 s'est bien vendu, ce serait dommage de pas tenter à nouveau le coup, voir si les mêmes pigeons recrachent pour un jeu médiocre.

Toute trace de sarcasme dans ce message sera abattue à vue  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*Mortal Kombat XL* à 7.49 euros chez Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mortal-kombat-xl

Finish (Baal)Him !!!!

----------


## Baalim

Le chrono.gg du jour
https://chrono.gg/?=stardustgalaxywar

 Je l'ai eu dans un bundle groupees, si ça peut vous éclairer  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Si j'en crois mes courriels, y'a des soldes générales chez humble

----------


## Kargadum

Monaco copie permanente gratuite, à prendre durant ces prochaines 24h.

----------


## Supergounou

Pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passé ici, mais pour les derniers qui ne l'auraient pas déjà *The walking dead saison 1* gratos sur Humble Bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...-dead-season-1

----------


## Myope

> Pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passé ici, mais pour les derniers qui ne l'auraient pas déjà *The walking dead saison 1* gratos sur Humble Bundle
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...-dead-season-1


Merci!

----------


## Abzaarg

> Monaco copie permanente gratuite, à prendre durant ces prochaines 24h.


impec, merci.

----------


## machiavel24

> Pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passé ici, mais pour les derniers qui ne l'auraient pas déjà *The walking dead saison 1* gratos sur Humble Bundle
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...-dead-season-1


Merci, je l'avais faite grâce à mon oncle d'Amérique  ::ninja:: .

----------


## odji

du lourd en preorder:
https://groupees.com/tax3

----------


## Baalim

> Merci!


Ben tu vois que c'est sympa aussi d'avoir un jeu en version legit'  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> du lourd en preorder:
> https://groupees.com/tax3




Ah ouais !  ::wub:: 
La suite d'un des pires bundles de groupees (volontairement, cette fois).  :Bave: 



Parmi les promo humble, le twin stick/rogue lite/cyberpunk *leap of fate* est à 3.03 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/leap-of-fate

----------


## znokiss

*Press and Jump* est en promo à 74 centimes.

L'intérêt de ce jeu réside surtout dans sa liste de succès.

edit: en fait, je découvre un nouveau business.

----------


## FrousT

> Si j'en crois mes courriels, y'a des soldes générales chez humble


Big Pharma à 5.16 € (surement son lowest ou presque)
Rocket League à 10.79 €
Gremlins inc. à 6.74 €  :Bave:  (si vous avez des amis et que vous voulez les perdre)

----------


## Baalim

Voila une antiquité que je n'avais plus vue depuis longtemps : PARIS 1313 THE MYSTERY OF NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL (flemme de le remettre en français) : 1.04 €
https://www.dreamgame.com/paris-1313...dame-cathedral

----------


## Sarha

Paris 1313 : le disparu de Notre-Dame.

Feignasse.

----------


## La Chouette

> Paris 1313 : le disparu de Notre-Dame.
> 
> Feignasse.


Paris treize treize le mystère de notre-dame cathédrale.

----------


## BeaM

> Rocket League à 10.79 €


9.59 sur avec le code ROCKET20 sur GMG

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rocket-league

----------


## Baalim

Gna gna gna.

3 jeux pour 10 € chez carrefour.


https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3

----------


## madgic

> Gna gna gna.
> 
> 3 jeux pour 10 € chez carrefour.
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3


Change de lunettes, moi je lis 1 jeu pour 10€, 20 pour 3.

----------


## FrousT

> Change de lunettes, moi je lis 1 jeu pour 10€, 20 pour 3.


Hmmm t'es sur ? Moi je vois 1 jeu de merde pour 10 € et 3 jeux daubé du cul pour 20 €

----------


## FB74

> Gna gna gna.
> 
> 3 jeux pour 10 € chez carrefour.
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3


Est-ce qu'il y a Prey dedans ?  :tired: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Est-ce qu'il y a Prey dedans ?


Avec Dishonored 2 ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ruvon

> Gna gna gna.
> 
> 3 jeux pour 10 € chez carrefour.
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/6aSVfv3


En plus tu upload sur imgur. Comment tu mérites des tomates pourries.

----------


## Baalim

> En plus tu upload sur imgur. Comment tu mérites des tomates pourries.


J'ai rien uploadé du tout, j'ai une image trouvée sur dealab en lien  ::siffle:: 

Bon, il se pourrait que j'ai mal (voire pas du tout) lu le message initial :




> À Carrefour Narbonne (à voir si c'est national),
> 
> Sélection de jeux PC à 10€ ou 3 pour 20€.
> 23 titres disponibles dont :
> 
> R6 Siège https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-fr/game/rainbow-six-siege/
> DOOM http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/
> Killing Floor 2 http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...lling_Floor_2/
> The Division https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/the-division
> ...


https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...floor-2/406419

----------


## Turlupin94

> Promo sur *Age of Wonders III* sur le site de l'éditeur:
> 
> https://www.paradoxplaza.com/age-of-...SK-MASTER.html
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/22...f_Wonders_III/
> 
> C'est tentant...


J'ai craqué, c'est malin. Alors que j'ai récemment décidé de me concentrer sur un jeu à la fois et de le finir (Là, je suis sur NWN SOU (oui, je pars de loin)).

----------


## Baalim

Indie hooligans bundles... là, ils assument.
https://www.indiegala.com/hooligans

Watergate extreme... sérieusement ?  :tired: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/66...ergate_Xtreme/

----------


## FB74

Je ne savais pas que Baalim faisait dans le cinéma.  :tired: 



 ::trollface:: 





- - - Mise à jour - - -




*Magicka 2* à 2.99 euros chez Bundle Stars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/magicka-2

----------


## Abzaarg

> Je ne savais pas que Baalim faisait dans le cinéma. 
> 
> http://www.journaldugeek.com/wp-cont...ip-affiche.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, j'ai pas trouvé ça terrible.

----------


## Baalim

Weird & wonderfull week end chez GMG avec un code promo WEIRD18 valable ici :

https://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-d...ent=Hero_Image

Avec Notamment DGU à 2.5 € avant coupon.

Si vous haïssez quelqu'un suffisamment fort, offrez-lui donc l'infâme Kill the bad guy  :Boom:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ajout de Verdict Guilty et Bardbarian au coin store de Chrono.gg

----------


## acdctabs

Bardbarian est sympa.

----------


## nova

> J'ai rien uploadé du tout, j'ai une image trouvée sur dealab en lien 
> 
> Bon, il se pourrait que j'ai mal (voire pas du tout) lu le message initial :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...floor-2/406419


Pas mal cette offre mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas national. J'irai voir dans mon carrefour à tout hasard.

----------


## banditbandit

Sinon LIS: Before The Shitstorm à 12.74 € prix VIP chez GMG, ça commence à devenir bon même si perso je vais attendre qu'il descende à un prix rond, 10 € ou en dessous histoire d'économiser quelques soussous.

----------


## Baalim

Il semblerait que les acquéreurs de *Project car* via le humble monthly aient reçu un coupon d'achat pour la suite.
ça ramène la version de base à 44.81 € avec 2.48 de cashback.

*Spintires* aka "DTC les updates édition" à 3.36 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spintires

*Shiness* à 10 € chez mamazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYRJTGN

*1979 Revolution black friday* à 1.19 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38..._Black_Friday/

----------


## talouche

Devolver publie sur son site une liste de revendeurs approuvés et non-approuvés:

https://www.devolverdigital.com/static/vendors/




> Our site has been updated with a list of approved vendors that sell our games and a few suck ass unapproved chumps. 
> https://twitter.com/devolverdigital/...71226359840768

----------


## Kaede

"Uncle Jethro's Steam Key Emporium"  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

Pourquoi chez moi tous les liens amazon me disent "currently unavailable" ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Devolver publie sur son site une liste de revendeurs approuvés et non-approuvés:
> 
> https://www.devolverdigital.com/static/vendors/


Et y a GMG  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi chez moi tous les liens amazon me disent "currently unavailable" ?


Il te faut un compte avec une adresse US

----------


## Bennoip

*Insurgency* à 1€ sur Bundlestars
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/insurgency

----------


## Mastaba

> Il te faut un compte avec une adresse US


Ah, ok merci  ::sad:: 




> *Insurgency* à 1€ sur Bundlestars
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/insurgency


D'ailleurs y a encore des clés à 6000 coins sur chrono.gg

----------


## Calvitruc

> L'heure est grave. Je suis d'accord avec le Sieur OldNoobie. 
> 
> Si jamais Myope et/ou Calvitruc devaient poster un truc pertinent dans la journée, je saurais que l'apocalypse approche allègrement


Baalim remplit ses comptes Steam pour combler le vide de sa vie. Promesse.

Investissez dans le Yuan car le premier paiement hors pétrodollars sera effectué par la Chine avant la fin de l'année.

Investissez dans le BitCoin car il est propulsé par cette même Chine qui s'en sert pour sortir de l'argent tout en échappant aux quotas internationaux.

Ne passer pas par Coinbase car ils se touchent sur la comm' et ne sont pas tenu par contrat de vous reverser la somme en Euros.

L'Iran surveille attentivement le bras de fer Corée du Nord / USA afin de replanifier sa course au nucléaire. Attendez vous donc à un chamboullement d'ordre établi au Moyen Orient vu que Trump n'a plus vraiment de main à jouer face à Kim: Art of the Deal oblige il a posé sa carte la plus puissante sur la table d'entrée de jeu.

La France soutiendra le Qatar ou l'Arabie au détriment de nos valeurs humanistes car Macron voudra maintenir un bilan économique présentable, à savoir ne pas perdre leurs contrats. 

Le Yémen est au début de ses peines. C'était matrant de voir que Park, la Présidente de Corée du Sud ,était contrôlée par un Gourou par contre. J'espère que vous avez profité du spectacle.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

La dernière fois, j'ai pris un ban, je laisse donc aux autres les insultes. Mais crois moi le cœur y est.

----------


## velociraptor

L'heure est grave. 04h15. Jsui crevé

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim remplit ses comptes Steam pour combler le vide de sa vie. Promesse.
> 
> Investissez dans le Yuan car le premier paiement hors pétrodollars sera effectué par la Chine avant la fin de l'année.
> 
> Investissez dans le BitCoin car il est propulsé par cette même Chine qui s'en sert pour sortir de l'argent tout en échappant aux quotas internationaux.
> 
> Ne passer pas par Coinbase car ils se touchent sur la comm' et ne sont pas tenu par contrat de vous reverser la somme en Euros.
> 
> L'Iran surveille attentivement le bras de fer Corée du Nord / USA afin de replanifier sa course au nucléaire. Attendez vous donc à un chamboullement d'ordre établi au Moyen Orient vu que Trump n'a plus vraiment de main à jouer face à Kim: Art of the Deal oblige il a posé sa carte la plus puissante sur la table d'entrée de jeu.
> ...


Je.... Je.... What ?  ::O: 

Ben les gars, tous va bien, vous pouvez arrêter de stocker de la bouffe dans vos bunkers. L'apocalypse vient d'être reportée à une date ultérieure.

Calvitruc a apparemment accès à de très bons plans mais ils sont manifestement hors charte  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, chrono.gg propose un rabais de 8%sur l'ambitieux exoplanet first contact, souvenir lointain des jours où les bonus groupees pouvaient être surprenants dans le bon sens du terme.

https://www.chrono.gg/

The surge à 26.30€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3200-1

----------


## Myope

Attends, j'ai encore la journée pour déclencher l'apocalypse.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Il y avait déjà la liste et maintenant l'apocalypse...

 ::love::  J'adore ce topic 

Par contre j'ai rien lu sur les chinois qui tuent des éléphants et les japonais les baleines. Je pense que ça joue dans la balance mondiale...

----------


## Baalim

31 jeux plus ou moins malodorants pour 1.5$
https://www.bunchkeys.com/

----------


## Bennoip

Nouveau Stardeal sur Bundlestars.

*Fairy Fencer F Advent Dark Force* à 6.89€:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ent-dark-force

----------


## Mastaba

Merci à Calvitruc d'avoir reculé l'horloge de l'Apocalypse.

----------


## Baalim

Bienvenue au jour un après la calvimyopocalypse. Comme d'hab, le soufflé s'est lamentablement dégonflé.

On se retrouve donc avec syberia 3 (en parlant de soufflé) à 12.30€

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZXXSLP

Battlecrew space pirates deluxe à 7.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BATTLE...deluxe-edition

Et un yesterday origins qui touche le fond à 7.8€ (c'est un peu le thème récurrent)

https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins

A noter, pour les plus radins, que 1979 est à moins d'un euro chez amazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K8BUKWS

Marvel vs capcom infinite (recycling ?) à 37.5€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...pcom-infinite/

----------


## sebarnolds

A ce rythme là, autant attendre quelques semaines le bundle "Killer Point'n Click Bundle" avec Syberia 3, Yesterday Origins et 3-4 bouses pour 1,23€...

----------


## Flipmode

Je l'ai vu sur l'internet, je voulais la placer  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> A ce rythme là, autant attendre quelques semaines le bundle "Killer Point'n Click Bundle" avec Syberia 3, Yesterday Origins et 3-4 bouses pour 1,23€...


Syberia 3... 9.98 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-SYBERIA-RELEASE/syberia-3

Autant dire que le passage en bundle est une certitude, de même que le foirage commercial.

----------


## Baalim

Soldes chez GOG avec jusqu'à 3 jeux gratuits
https://www.gog.com/news/weekly_sale...by_spending_15


Armikrog ... 2.94 $  ::O: 
https://www.gog.com/game/armikrog

----------


## Baalim

Retour de l'abominable Monday motivational bundle

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Syberia 3... 9.98 €
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-SYBERIA-RELEASE/syberia-3
> 
> Autant dire que le passage en bundle est une certitude, de même que le foirage commercial.


Licence trop vieillote, public-cible restreint, genre passé de mode, Winter Is Coming déjà utilisé, prix day one qui confine à la vaste blague... rodidiou, mais comment cela se fait-il donc ?

----------


## Mastaba

D'après le test de CPC c'est surtout que le jeu a des problèmes de contrôles (faut un pad) et que le doublage est "atroce".
https://www.canardpc.com/360/syberpunk-syberia-3
Maintenant le test indique 40€, faudrait voir si c'est valable à moins de 10.

----------


## Ruvon

> Licence trop vieillote, public-cible restreint, genre passé de mode, Winter Is Coming déjà utilisé, prix day one qui confine à la vaste blague... rodidiou, mais comment cela se fait-il donc ?


Licence vieillotte ? Merde, faut prévenir les gars que Street Fighter et Final Fantasy sont périmés, qu'ils arrêtent d'utiliser cette licence  ::P: 
Public-cible restreint ? Genre passé de mode ? Pas convaincu, on parle de point&click, pas d'Aurora.

Je crois que tu as oublié le plus important : c'est surtout un jeu très mal reçu par le public, qualifié unanimement de jeu de merde. Pas uniquement pour les soucis (réels) évoqués par Mastaba.

----------


## Oldnoobie

SF et FF ont maintenu leur actualité au fil des opus. Syberia II c'est début 2004. 
Et je ne suis pas sûr que les amateurs de P&C rivalisent en nombre avec les fans de FPS / RPG.
Le fait que le jeu soit nul, je ne pouvais pas en parler faute d'avoir lu les tests, et plus grave, ça aurait pu faire passer ma provoc' pour une opinion fondée, limite du journalisme total.

----------


## La Chouette

> faut prévenir les gars que Final Fantasy [est périmé], qu'ils arrêtent d'utiliser cette licence


Entièrement d'accord  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Armikrog ... 2.94 $ 
> https://www.gog.com/game/armikrog


C'est toujours buggué comme à sa sortie ce jeu? Car à ce prix là, c'est bien tentant...

----------


## RomTaka

BundleStars vient d'en sortir un pas mal, Best of Indie Legends 2 pour 3,59 € avec :
- Party Hard
- SpeedRunners
- Door Kickers
- Never Alone Arctic Collection
- The Fall
- Cook, Serve, Delicious!
- Sir, You Are Being Hunted
- CastleStorm

A côté, y a aussi le Star Deal du jour : The Jackbox Party Trilogy pour 21,15 €.

----------


## Xavyerfr

Pas un jeux mais un bon plan quand mème Glary Utilities Pro Gratuit pendant un an sur PC.
Lien dealabs https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/logi...nt-1-an/402564
Lien Direct http://www.glarysoft.com/giveaway/index_gu2.php

----------


## Baalim

Parce qu'il fallait bien tenter le coup  ::trollface:: 
Gamers Unknown Survival
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...nown_Survival/

----------


## Kaede

> BundleStars vient d'en sortir un pas mal, Best of Indie Legends 2 pour 3,59 € avec :
> (...)


J'ai déjà presque tout (comme sûrement beaucoup de disciples de Baalim qui rôdent sur ce topic) mais c'est carrément pas dégueu en effet.

----------


## Baalim

Un que vous n'avez pas tous et qui est juste fantastique : *Steins;gate* à 16 €  ::wub:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/412830/STEINSGATE/

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est toujours buggué comme à sa sortie ce jeu? Car à ce prix là, c'est bien tentant...


Je l'ai fait il y a quelques temps maintenant, j'avais été agréablement surpris. Pas le jeu du siècle, mais à ce prix là ça peut se tenter! Si jamais, mon avis un peu plus détaillé (garanti sans spoil  ::P: )

----------


## Baalim

Witch it, jeu multi en EA et pas mal chroniqué à 30$ en 4 pack
https://chrono.gg/

SHadow warrior 2 à 16.64 (ahem) €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadow-warrior-2

----------


## Guppy

> Armikrog ... 2.94 $ 
> https://www.gog.com/game/armikrog


Raté, 7.78$ maintenant  ::|:

----------


## Gloppy

> Pas un jeux mais un bon plan quand mème Glary Utilities Pro Gratuit pendant un an sur PC.
> Lien dealabs https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/logi...nt-1-an/402564
> Lien Direct http://www.glarysoft.com/giveaway/index_gu2.php


Mieux encore, à priori, avec le nom SharewareOnSale et la clé 1788-6167-9583-4282, on a une licence pro **à vie** (date d'expiration illimitée)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Shadow warrior 2 à 16.64 (ahem) €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadow-warrior-2


Une manière subtile de recommander de boire de la bière en jouant ?
Bon prix, en tout cas... mais je vais entendre qu'il passe dans le Humble Bundle (dans l'année qui vient, prenez les paris ; ).

----------


## lustucuit

> Un que vous n'avez pas tous et qui est juste fantastique : *Steins;gate* à 16 € 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/412830/STEINSGATE/


Bon je craque ou pas? J'ai déjà failli prendre Clannad qui était en promo il y a peu...

Y a quoi de si fantastique déjà ?

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon je craque ou pas? J'ai déjà failli prendre Clannad qui était en promo il y a peu...
> 
> Y a quoi de si fantastique déjà ?


Si tu hésites, tu peux regarder quelques épisodes de l'anime. Ca te permettra déjà de voir si tu aimes les personnages.

----------


## plotz

> Mieux encore, à priori, avec le nom SharewareOnSale et la clé 1788-6167-9583-4282, on a une licence pro **à vie** (date d'expiration illimitée


Je confirme

----------


## Baalim

> Raté, 7.78$ maintenant


Ah zut. j'hésitais  :Facepalm:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je l'ai fait il y a quelques temps maintenant, j'avais été agréablement surpris. Pas le jeu du siècle, mais à ce prix là ça peut se tenter! Si jamais, mon avis un peu plus détaillé (garanti sans spoil )


Idem comme avis (sur Armikrog). Et je ne me souviens pas avoir eu de gros bugs.

----------


## Baalim

Serious sam bogus detour à 2.01 € chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...s-bogus-detour

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bon, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre le prochain "glitch" pour récupérer* Armikrog* à vil prix. Merci pour vos retours *Supergounou* et *sebarnolds*!  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Un dungeon crawler à 1.25 €
Qui n'en veut ?
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/7-mages

Pour les amateurs de sous god of war un peu cheap, Marvin Briggs est à 0.66 € chez humble.

----------


## Gordor

5€ PayPal offert pour 20€ dépensés sur le Nintendo eshop fr :
https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=LEVWK79P3WNLJ

----------


## Baalim

> 5€ PayPal offert pour 20€ dépensés sur le Nintendo eshop fr :
> https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=LEVWK79P3WNLJ


Ah ben, il aura eu du jetlag, celui-là  ::):

----------


## Myope

> Un dungeon crawler à 1.25 €
> Qui n'en veut ?
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/7-mages
> 
> Pour les amateurs de sous god of war un peu cheap, Marvin Briggs est à 0.66 € chez humble.


C'est Marlow briggs!
Tu induis le consommateur en erreur pour l’empêcher de faire lui même le comparatif des prix. Je te dis pas bravo.
Accessoirement, à ce prix là, le jeu est très bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ouais bon, j'ai peut-être un peu bâclé  ::ninja:: 

Steep gold 26.99€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/steep-gold-edition

Le bundle de la honte : 26000 achievements  :Facepalm: 
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._achievements/

Deus ex Go android à 10 centimes
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...treal.deusexgo

----------


## Wolverine

Best of Indie Legends 2 Bundle à *3,59€* Chez *Bundlestars*

Party Hard
SpeedRunners
Door Kickers
Never Alone Arctic Collection
The Fall
Cook, Serve, Delicious!
Sir, You Are Being Hunted
CastleStorm

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> BundleStars vient d'en sortir un pas mal, Best of Indie Legends 2 pour 3,59 € avec :
> - Party Hard
> - SpeedRunners
> - Door Kickers
> - Never Alone Arctic Collection
> - The Fall
> - Cook, Serve, Delicious!
> - Sir, You Are Being Hunted
> - CastleStorm
> ...


 ::siffle::

----------


## Wolverine

oups  :Facepalm:

----------


## Morbo

:haha:

----------


## Gordor

*Rayman Legends Switch* a *28,5 euros* sur l'eshop UK avec l'offre paypal de 5 livres offertes pour 20 livres dépensées : https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=Y6ZELEVCHBLJA
Pas besoin de paypal UK, ca marche très bien avec le FR.
Le prix comprend les frais Paypal de conversion.

----------


## FrousT

> Je l'ai fait il y a quelques temps maintenant, j'avais été agréablement surpris. Pas le jeu du siècle, mais à ce prix là ça peut se tenter! Si jamais, mon avis un peu plus détaillé (garanti sans spoil )


Skullmonkeys  :Emo:  Mes années PS1  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

> *Rayman Legends Switch* a *28,5 euros* sur l'eshop UK avec l'offre paypal de 5 livres offertes pour 20 livres dépensées : https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mp...=Y6ZELEVCHBLJA
> Pas besoin de paypal UK, ca marche très bien avec le FR.
> Le prix comprend les frais Paypal de conversion.


*Rayman Legends PC* à *9.99€* sur humble bundle.
C'est pas un bon plan mais comme payer 20 balles de plus "pour que ce soit portable" ne semble pas poser de problèmes, je post quand même.






 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Le fantastique house party à 7.5€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hous...am-key--3393-1

Pourri mais gratos présente sleengster
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?massive

Très très bon plan : 911 operator à 2$
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...D3J0WMC8&psc=1

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Très très bon plan : 911 operator à 2$
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...D3J0WMC8&psc=1


Fuque, il demande une adresse US pour pouvoir acheter? Si quelqu'un le chope je suis prêt à lui rembourser la mirifique somme de 2€

----------


## McCauley

> Très très bon plan : 911 operator à 2$
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...D3J0WMC8&psc=1


C'est une clé steam? je ne trouve pas l'info :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est une clé steam? je ne trouve pas l'info


Ah... merde. C'est un direct download  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fuque, il demande une adresse US pour pouvoir acheter? Si quelqu'un le chope je suis prêt à lui rembourser la mirifique somme de 2€


Même réponse qu'au dessus. Non transférable.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -



*Season's pass star wars battlefront gratos* (US mais probablement mondial d'ici quelques minutes)
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...nt-season-pass


EDIT : marche partout.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah... merde. C'est un direct download


Lapidation ou bûcher du coup?

 :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> Lapidation ou bûcher du coup?


Que dalle. Je me retrouve... ahem, je connais quelqu'un qui se retrouve avec un 911 operator dont il n'a rien à battre  :Emo: 

The I of the Dragon gratos sur Dlh.net
https://www.dlh.net/en/steam-keys.html

----------


## McCauley

> Lapidation ou bûcher du coup?


Au bûcher mais c'est moi qui allume le feu :Cell:

----------


## Xavyerfr

> Mieux encore, à priori, avec le nom SharewareOnSale et la clé 1788-6167-9583-4282, on a une licence pro **à vie** (date d'expiration illimitée)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Une manière subtile de recommander de boire de la bière en jouant ?
> Bon prix, en tout cas... mais je vais entendre qu'il passe dans le Humble Bundle (dans l'année qui vient, prenez les paris ; ).


Merci !

----------


## FB74

Humble Sega + Capcom Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/capcom-sega-atlus-bundle

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca vaut quoi Rollers of the Realm, quelqu'un y a joué?

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Sega + Capcom Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/capcom-sega-atlus-bundle


Étrange, ce bundle.
Ça explique les récentes promotions autour de dead rising

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca vaut quoi Rollers of the Realm, quelqu'un y a joué?


Rigolo. Sans plus. Mais, comme d'habitude, j'y ai pas joué longtemps.

----------


## Gordor

> *Rayman Legends PC* à *9.99€* sur humble bundle.
> C'est pas un bon plan mais comme payer 20 balles de plus "pour que ce soit portable" ne semble pas poser de problèmes, je post quand même.


Raaaa ces pauvres, faut toujours qu'ils jettent leur malheur au visage d'autrui !

----------


## Myope

Dommage, il y a trop de jeu que j'ai déjà pour le prendre pour dead rising. :/

----------


## Kaede

Exactement la même ici, mais n'ayant pas eu le courage de finir le 2 -qui d'ailleurs était un mauvais portage-, ce sera sans moi.

----------


## Baalim

Histoire d'aller avec le season's pass gratuit, star wars battlefront à 5€
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...timate-edition

----------


## Bentic

> Histoire d'aller avec le season's pass gratuit, star wars battlefront à 5€
> https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...timate-edition


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, sauf que c'est l'édition ultime... qui contient déjà le season pass  ::P: 
Y a pas moins cher pour le jeu seul ?
Sinon, cette promo est temporaire (jusque quand ?), ou c'est une baisse définitive (on ne sait jamais) ?

----------


## znokiss

> Ca vaut quoi Rollers of the Realm, quelqu'un y a joué?


Yep, terminé et bien aimé. Le feeling du flipper n'est pas foufou (quand on sort de PinballFX2) mais la variété des tableaux, les persos (des balles aux propriétés différentes) et le semblant de scénario fait bien le taf, j'ai plutôt accroché. 
Tout comme Wizorb, leur précédent jeu qui revisitait le casse-brique. 

Bref, à 1€ j'hésiterais même pas.

----------


## Kaede

> Sinon, cette promo est temporaire (jusque quand ?), ou c'est une baisse définitive (on ne sait jamais) ?


Je pense pas que ce soit définitif. Mais -cf. ITAD- le jeu est souvent bradé, même si on atteint probablement un plancher, là (le 15 août, puis en ce moment même).

----------


## Bentic

OK, merci pour l'info.
Plus qu'à voir si ça vaut la peine d'y faire un tour, pour un fan de Star Wars, même s'il n'est pas exceptionnel.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> OK, merci pour l'info.
> Plus qu'à voir si ça vaut la peine d'y faire un tour, pour un fan de Star Wars, même s'il n'est pas exceptionnel.


Oui ça vaut la peine (s'il y a encore des joueurs!). L'ambiance est exceptionnelle tant par l'image et les sons/musiques. Comme si tu étais dans les films. Donc tout fan de Star Wars devrait y avoir joué.  ::): 
Là où ça s'est étiolé au bout de quelques heures de jeu pour moi, c'est que je ne voyais pas trop d'intérêt à y revenir car j'ai besoin d'un but, d'une histoire... Mais plusieurs modes de jeux sont bien prenants (et variés entre les parties au sol et dans le ciel, dans la forêt ou dans le désert, etc...) et je sais que si je le relançais maintenant, j'y passerai facilement 1h car ce serait du plaisir immédiat. Ca me donne envie de le réinstaller tiens.  ::P:

----------


## Bentic

Oui, c'est ce qui me retient, je préfère pouvoir "finir" mes jeux, du coup le multi compétitif, c'est de temps en temps.
J'avais un peu testé les deux cartes disponibles lors de la bêta, mais c'est clair que ça me tenterait bien d'explorer les autres environnements.
Merci pour ton avis, j'y réfléchirai cette nuit  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Histoire d'aller avec le season's pass gratuit, star wars battlefront à 5€
> https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...timate-edition


Ce qui m'embête c'est que je ne joue qu'en solo (pas Han Solo hein ?  ::ninja::  ) et j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu pauvre ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh tu sais en multi avec des potes c'est à peu près le même bordel. Si tu joues en solo, il te suffit de suivre un mec au pif de ton camp, et t'auras le même gameplay qu'entre potes.
5€ pour le jeu + le SP, c'est un bon prix pour un titre très joli et immersif mais sur lequel on s'emmerde au bout de quelques heures.

----------


## shadowproject11

Lu sur une pub facebook pour Bundle Stars




> Fill your Steam Library with quality bundles dropping every day in our BundleFest.


Spéciale dédicace pour Baalim.

Et pour le plaisir : 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/collections/bundlefest

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Question qui n'est pas un troll: y-a-t il un intérêt niveau gameplay pour certains des jeux Sakura? Ou bien c'est surtout une succession de "desseins" à regarder sans réel jeu à faire ?

----------


## darkvador

> Histoire d'aller avec le season's pass gratuit, star wars battlefront à 5€
> https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...timate-edition


Je viens de passer du côté obscur de la force , je viens de suivre un bon plan de baalim même si il n'est pas très baalimien  ::ninja:: 

en tant que fan de Star Wars il me faisait de l’œil depuis un moment , je pense que c'est la bonne occasion de le tester avant qu'il ne ferme tout avec la sortie du numéro 2.
Merci pour le bon plan

----------


## banditbandit

Le fantastic Dragon's Dogma à 9.67 € chez GMG.

----------


## Valenco

> Le fantastic


Je confirme !  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Question qui n'est pas un troll: y-a-t il un intérêt niveau gameplay pour certains des jeux Sakura? Ou bien c'est surtout une succession de "desseins" à regarder sans réel jeu à faire ?


Zéro.

----------


## Baalim

Absolver a 21.80€
http://www.wingamestore.com/product/7827/Absolver/

----------


## Ruvon

> Question qui n'est pas un troll: y-a-t il un intérêt niveau gameplay pour certains des jeux Sakura? Ou bien c'est surtout une succession de "desseins" à regarder sans réel jeu à faire ?


 :haha:  Tu dois être le genre de mec qui s'intéresse au scénario d'un film de pr0n  ::trollface::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

::P:  
J'avais cru comprendre que Hunie Pop avait un gameplay bien intéressant alors comme les Sakura sont vendus avec je me posais la question.

----------


## Baalim

> J'avais cru comprendre que Hunie Pop avait un gameplay bien intéressant alors comme les Sakura sont vendus avec je me posais la question.


Huniepop est un vrai bon match 3 avec un emballage graveleux. Les sakura ne sont que des Vn basiques dont le scénario se limite à trouver des raisons d'afficher des nibards sous différents angles.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ok c'est clair. Merci !

----------


## madgic

Objection !

Sakura Dungeon a un peu de gameplay quand même.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Tu dois être le genre de mec qui s'intéresse au scénario d'un film de pr0n


Ou aux dialogues, ne jugeons pas la passion pour les voyelles d'autrui.

----------


## Baalim

> Objection !
> 
> Sakura Dungeon a un peu de gameplay quand même.


Ouais, ce n'est d'ailleurs même pas un VN.

----------


## Mastaba

> Huniepop est un vrai bon match 3 avec un emballage graveleux. Les sakura ne sont que des Vn basiques dont le scénario se limite à trouver des raisons d'afficher des nibards sous différents angles.


Y a pas Hunie cam aussi pour la gestion de type sim mac?

----------


## La Chouette

> Y a pas Hunie cam aussi pour la gestion de type sim mac?


HunieCam est un idle game, il me semble. Pas vraiment du gameplay intéressant sous l'emballage graveleux, donc.

----------


## Baalim

> HunieCam est un idle game, il me semble. Pas vraiment du gameplay intéressant sous l'emballage graveleux, donc.


Tout juste. Un beau foirage.

----------


## Olima

Un pick n mix sur bundlestars avec des redites (silent age, story about my uncle) et un ou deux trucs plus intéressants : Pang Adventures (vous savez si ça vaut le coup après Bug Butcher ?) et Manual Samuel qui a l'air louche ? :/
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promo...tials-pick-mix

----------


## Mastaba

Vu à la fnac, Dishonored2 à 10balles (enfin à 39.99€ avec réduction de 30€).

----------


## Metaldeth

Toujours sur Bundle Stars, il y a un bundle Battle Academy Complete : premier niveau à 1,99 $ (Battle Academy et ses extensions), et deuxième niveau à 4,99 (avec Battle Academy 2 : Eastern Front en plus).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Vu à la fnac, Dishonored2 à 10balles (enfin à 39.99€ avec réduction de 30€).


Et Prey ?  toujours 25€?

----------


## Mastaba

Prey toujours 29.99€  ::):

----------


## Olima

> Le bundle de la honte : 26000 achievements 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._achievements/


Un autre bundle pour baalim sur indiegala "the completionist bundle"  :Facepalm:  Je mets pas de lien, mais y'a "Joy Pony" dedans  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Un autre bundle pour baalim sur indiegala "the completionist bundle"  Je mets pas de lien, mais y'a "Joy Pony" dedans


J'allais justement le poster.
Le nom est évocateur...

https://www.indiegala.com/completion...DLE+-+20170913

----------


## Kaede

> Je mets pas de lien, mais y'a "Joy Pony" dedans


C'est hors-charte ?

----------


## Olima

> C'est hors-charte ?


J'ose pas regarder. Celui qui l'aura récupéré lors d'un lâcher de clés sauvage de Baalim pourra te répondre...

----------


## Baalim

::ninja:: 

Clés steam pour Amnesia Fortnight 2012 et Amnesia Fortnight 2014 ajoutées sur humble.

Hyperdrive massacre à 1$
J'avais trouvé ça rigolo à plusieurs
https://chrono.gg/


Tiens ? Un bundle Eigo manga que j'avais pas vu passer en préco  ::O: 
https://groupees.com/manga

Avec un jeu (vanguard princess), des mangas et des anim' (http://store.steampowered.com/app/468060/PADAK/) sur steam.

----------


## FB74

*GamersGate:*

Resident Evil 5 à 4.28 euros.
Street Fighter V à 15.76 euros.

A noter, le prix est le même en dollars, donc peut être la possibilité en passant par un proxy de bouffer 15% sur le prix en jouant sur le taux de change.

----------


## Baalim

Deadnaut, 2.5$, GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/deadnaut

Stories, path of destiny, 3.79$, GOO
https://www.gog.com/game/stories_the_path_of_destinies


All hands on deck gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

Le très chouette Race the sun à 0.9 €
https://www.gog.com/game/race_the_sun

Pas mal d'autres promotions (notamment les wadjet eye) sur le site mais étrangement pas d'annonce.

Retour de Mafia 3 deluxe à 16 €
http://www.macgamestore.com/product/...eluxe-Edition/

SF V season's pass à 7.2£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DLC-SFV-SP...-v-season-pass

Disney afternoon collection à 7.56£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DISNEY-...rnon-colection

Race online à 3.77 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/race-online

----------


## znokiss

> Le très chouette Race the sun à 0.9 €
> https://www.gog.com/game/race_the_sun


Il m'éneeeerve, ce putain de jeu. 
J'en chie, je transpire à mort, j'arrive un niveau plus loin que d'habitu...CRAASHHHH. 
Bordel, reprise du début, pas de checkpoint ni rien  :Vibre: 

C'est de la très bonne coke, à ce prix je recommande grave.

----------


## Metaldeth

> Le très chouette Race the sun à 0.9 €
> https://www.gog.com/game/race_the_sun
> 
> Pas mal d'autres promotions (notamment les wadjet eye) sur le site mais étrangement pas d'annonce.


Le très intrigant Balrum  est aussi en promotion à 4,39 $ (contre 12,79 en temps normal).

----------


## Baalim

> Il m'éneeeerve, ce putain de jeu. 
> J'en chie, je transpire à mort, j'arrive un niveau plus loin que d'habitu...CRAASHHHH. 
> Bordel, reprise du début, pas de checkpoint ni rien 
> 
> C'est de la très bonne coke, à ce prix je recommande grave.


A noter que la version android est très bien aussi et que la version PC dispose d'un mode VR assez correct.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Fruitbat factory bundle* en approche chez Groupees :
https://groupees.com/fruitbundle
A priori, 13 jeux, 2 jeux en bonus et des dlc.
Pas de préco.

L'image de fond semble être :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...iature_Garden/

Les prod' de l'éditeur :
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...lisher_Bundle/

----------


## Highlander

> Vu à la fnac, Dishonored2 à 10balles (enfin à 39.99€ avec réduction de 30€).


Et personne pour invoquer la L.I.S.T.E ?! Tout se perd...  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> Et personne pour invoquer la L.I.S.T.E ?! Tout se perd...


Disons qu'on voulait pas perturber la sieste de Gordor et de Oldnoobie  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

Avec tous ces liens GOG, j'ai fais un AVC, désolé !

----------


## fenrhir

> A noter que la version android est très bien aussi et que la version PC dispose d'un mode VR assez correct.


Soit t'as mal quote, soit y'a un souci : Race the sun n'est pas sorti sur Android, il y a eu une beta fermée sans suite...

----------


## FB74

Un Bundle Stars, *Dollar Monster Bundle*:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...monster-bundle

*1.09* euros pour 50 jeux.
Certes, beaucoup de merdes, mais y'a quand même IonBall 2, IonStorm dedans et sans doute d'autres jeux "potables".

Attention, le lien a du mal à passer chez moi sous IE/ Edge, même avec Firefox.

----------


## Baalim

Et un anime chest bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...e-chest-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Soit t'as mal quote, soit y'a un souci : Race the sun n'est pas sorti sur Android, il y a eu une beta fermée sans suite...


J'ignorais. J'avais effectivement fait partie de ceux qui avaient reçu la beta.
Vu comme c'était nickel, je ne comprends pas trop.


Le groupees est sorti et... c'est le fiasco.


Un bundle caritatif à 20 $
https://itch.io/b/195/hurricane-relief-bundle

50 jeux, 7 clés steam.


L'Atari vault tout pêté à 3 € (mais bon, c'est Atari alors ça passe)
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/atari-vault


Medieval engineers : 7.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...val_Engineers/

Asemblance à 2$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Un Bundle Stars, *Dollar Monster Bundle*:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...monster-bundle
> 
> *1.09* euros pour 50 jeux.
> Certes, beaucoup de merdes, mais y'a quand même IonBall 2, IonStorm dedans et sans doute d'autres jeux "potables".
> 
> Attention, le lien a du mal à passer chez moi sous IE/ Edge, même avec Firefox.


de quoi rattraper Baalim niveau backlog  ::XD::

----------


## odji

encore du bundle chez bundlestar:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...verload-bundle

et chez otakubundle:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-6

----------


## Abzaarg

> Un Bundle Stars, *Dollar Monster Bundle*:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...monster-bundle
> 
> *1.09* euros pour 50 jeux.
> Certes, beaucoup de merdes, mais y'a quand même IonBall 2, IonStorm dedans et sans doute d'autres jeux "potables".
> 
> Attention, le lien a du mal à passer chez moi sous IE/ Edge, même avec Firefox.



J'ai pris pour les pixel puzzle, si jamais quelqu'un est interesser par des jeux dedans, il peut me MP.

----------


## FB74

> Et un anime chest bundle
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...e-chest-bundle


J'ai eu peur que les jeux ne soient que pure perversion Baalimesque, donc je n'ai pas parlé de ce bundle.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*Psychonauts* gratuit sur Humble Store (clé à récupérer sous 48h00):
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/psychonauts

----------


## Wolverine

> *Psychonauts* gratuit sur Humble Store (*clé à récupérer sous 48h00*):
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/psychonauts


Hum
Hmmm, j'ai un doute




> The redemption deadline is September 30th, 2017 at 10:00 AM Pacific. You have 15 days left!
> 
> Immediately after 10AM Pacific on September 30th, the Steam key will magically vanish as if it were just a figment of your imagination, leaving this cryptic message behind in its wake.


[EDIT] Tu voulais peut être juste dire par là que l'offre est valable 48h en fait.

----------


## NFafa

Il me semble que c'est du direct download, pas de clé Steam.

Edit: Ah non il y a aussi une clé Steam

----------


## fletch2099

> de quoi rattraper Baalim niveau backlog


50 jeux pas 50K jeux  ::P:

----------


## Woshee

Meilleur prix toujours si je ne m'abuse sur Vikings Wolves of Midgard sur le Humble Store :

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/v...ves-of-midgard

----------


## Barbe Rousse



----------


## Marmottas

> L'Atari vault tout pêté à 3 € (mais bon, c'est Atari alors ça passe)
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/atari-vault


Justement c'est trop gros, ça passe pas (Remarque j'hésite à sortir mon Paypal alors... Ah mais, en fait je l'ai déjà...  ::P: )

----------


## FB74

> [EDIT] Tu voulais peut être juste dire par là que l'offre est valable 48h en fait.


Voilà.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 


Ouaouh ! Il va être joli celui-ci !

----------


## FB74

J'ai eu du mal à tout déchiffrer, mais je vois:

1/ Rive + Neon Chrome + Dungeon Souls

2/ 1/ + Shadow of Mordor (Goty ?) + Ultimate Chicken Horse + OxenFree

3/  2/ + Death Road Canada + Beat Cops

4/ 3/ + Shadow of War + (à venir)

----------


## Baalim

80 $ pour le dernier palier  ::O: 


Ultra sf4 à 4.58£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-USF4/ul...eet-fighter-iv

22 jeux et 2 dlc pour 1.29$... Miam
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-5

----------


## Clydopathe

En même temps, Shadow of War est pas encore sorti.

----------


## Baalim

> En même temps, Shadow of War est pas encore sorti.


Certes mais ça s'apparente plus à une préco qu'à un bundle.

----------


## nova

Si c'est vraiment ca, ca m'intéresse pas y a aucun jeu qui m'intéresse hormis le palier à 80$  :^_^:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Certes mais ça s'apparente plus à une préco qu'à un bundle.


Reste à voir le(s) jeu(x) "?"... Car à 80$ on est bien au dessus du prix de precommande de Shadow of War. Suspens !

----------


## Baalim

> Reste à voir le(s) jeu(x) "?"... Car à 80$ on est bien au dessus du prix de precommande de Shadow of War. Suspens !


Ouais, c'est le plus merveilleux. L'incertitude sur un palier à 80 $
Je note que la dernière fois que HB a proposé un palier très élévé, c'était avec Agents of Mayhem.
Vu comme ça a bien tourné, ça augure du meilleur pour ce Shadow of Gordor bis.


*Gonner + ost* à 4.49 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/437570_deluxe

*The escapist the walking dead* : réussirez-vous à faire pire que la dernière saison télé ?
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...deluxe-edition

*Polic tactics imperio* à 7$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ctics-Imperio/

*Earth Overclocked* : Un rogue twin stick truc à 0.49 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...h_Overclocked/

Vu sur dealabs : Another World - Edition 20ème anniversaire (dématérialisé) sur Nintendo 3DS à 1.59€ @ Nintendo
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...on-894709.html

----------


## fletch2099

> 


A ce pont là? Tiens bon, tu les auras!  :Facepalm:

----------


## toramo

Rah bowdel  ::(: 

Il faut que j'arrête de lire ce topic à chaque fois j'en sors en achetant un jeu auquel je ne joue jamais xD... (USF4)

En tout cas bravo pour le travail de compilation et la longévité du topic  ::):

----------


## fletch2099

> Rah bowdel 
> 
> Il faut que j'arrête de lire ce topic à chaque fois j'en sors en achetant un jeu auquel je ne joue jamais xD... (USF4)
> 
> En tout cas bravo pour le travail de compilation et la longévité du topic


Merci, en même temps j'ai pas de vie  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

> J'ai eu du mal à tout déchiffrer, mais je vois:
> 
> 1/ Rive + Neon Chrome + Dungeon Souls
> 
> 2/ 1/ + Shadow of Mordor (Goty ?) + Ultimate Chicken Horse + OxenFree
> 
> 3/  2/ + Death Road Canada + Beat Cops
> 
> 4/ 3/ + Shadow of War + (à venir)


Ca serait pas mal. J'ai pas ceux du premier palier  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

Baalim m'a invoqué ?
80 boules, le double du prix de la preco ... le "?" A intérêt à envoyer du paté !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en espérant que ce ne soit pas un tshirt pourri ...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> en espérant que ce ne soit pas un tshirt pourri ...


J'allais te dire, sur SteamGifts ils parlent d'un teeshirt.

----------


## Baalim

> J'allais te dire, sur SteamGifts ils parlent d'un teeshirt.


Ce qui va être presque aussi classieux qu'un tee-shirt de Tankard  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> J'allais te dire, sur SteamGifts ils parlent d'un teeshirt.


Ou d'une photo dédicacée de Baalim déguisé en orc...  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

un nouveau bundle de realité virtuelle chez IG, c est l'an 2000!

https://www.indiegala.com/vr

----------


## Baalim

Beat Cop à 8.77 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/beat-cop/

Guardians of ember : 8.5 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ortal-edition/

----------


## FB74

> Beat Cop à 8.77 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/beat-cop/


Si le bundle annoncé plus haut se concrétise, le palier à 10 dollars (8.37 euros à ce jour) deviendrait plus intéressant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Si le bundle annoncé plus haut se concrétise, le palier à 10 dollars (8.37 euros à ce jour) deviendrait plus intéressant.


C'est clair mais vu qu'il y a des gens étranges qui préfèrent payer plus cher que d'avoir plein de jeux dans le backlog ...  ::siffle:: 

Quake bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/quake-bundle
Fallout bundle 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fallout-bundle
Neverwinter bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...rwinter-bundle

Un gros "mouais bof" me semble de circonstance.


Horizon shift gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

Armed with wings rearmed à 4 $
Je me rappelle avoir trouvé ça mignon.. dans un bundle.
https://chrono.gg/?=ArmedwithWings


Life is strange à 4.49 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...omplete-season


C'est peut être le moment d'acheter un oculus ou un vive... 
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/3...ux-vido/409273

----------


## Jughurta

Tu joues à quoi en VR ? je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, il n'y a toujours pas un seul jeu capable de faire exploser les ventes et de mettre tout le monde d'accord et à mon humble avis ça n'arrivera jamais avec ces versions là qui ne sont que des proto pas encore totalement au point.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour les amateurs de HoG de chez Artifex mundi : DIG Super Bundle 115 - Artifex Mundi (0.99$ + 0.5$ par copie supplémentaire)

Avec dedans: 

Demon Hunter 2: New Chapter
Demon Hunter 3: Revelation 
Abyss: The Wraiths of Eden
Eventide: Slavic Fable
Eventide 2: The Sorcerers Mirror
Endless Fables: The Minotaur's Curse

----------


## Guppy

> Le très chouette Race the sun à 0.9 €
> https://www.gog.com/game/race_the_sun


Il est tellement addictif qu'il ne mérite pas un si petit prix !

----------


## cedes4

> Tu joues à quoi en VR ? je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, il n'y a toujours pas un seul jeu capable de faire exploser les ventes et de mettre tout le monde d'accord et à mon humble avis ça n'arrivera jamais avec ces versions là qui ne sont que des proto pas encore totalement au point.


Defense grid 2 VR, c'est une tuerie, bon faut aimer les tower defense. sinon ya qqs bons rail shooter (Drop Dead, serious sam, Robo Recall...)

----------


## Baalim

Deux EX MD à 11.24 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...ankind-divided

----------


## la Vieille

> Tu joues à quoi en VR ? je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, il n'y a toujours pas un seul jeu capable de faire exploser les ventes et de mettre tout le monde d'accord et à mon humble avis ça n'arrivera jamais avec ces versions là qui ne sont que des proto pas encore totalement au point.


Ah si, il y a des jeux qui mettent tout le monde d'accord (Robo Recall, Sairento…), mais ce ne sont pas des jeux AAA, c'est certain. Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, je vous conseille de lire le topic dédié : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...irs-solitaires

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de The first tree :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55...he_First_Tree/

Promo 10 %, sortie réelle : hier...
Ok, j'avoue, c'est pas une news, c'est pas un bon plan mais ça a l'air très joli.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Sortie de The first tree :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/55...he_First_Tree/
> 
> Promo 10 %, sortie réelle : hier...
> Ok, j'avoue, c'est pas une news, c'est pas un bon plan mais ça a l'air très joli.


En voyant la vidéo, j'aurais juré que c'était fait par les devs de Shelter. Apparemment rien à voir, mais le jeu semble intéressant (pour ceux qui aiment les walking simulators).

----------


## Baalim

Qui l'eut cru ? Lazyguysbundle revient du royaume des ombres (ou alors il porte super bien son nom) :
http://www.lazyguysbundle.com/

Y'a des mecs qui disent avoir trouvé overwatch pc à 10 € chez Auchan:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...-pc--10/409490

Une L.I.S.T.E. ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il est tellement répétitif qu'il ne mérite pas son prix !


Rooooh !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Y a plein de jeux avec des renards disdonc.
The Wild Eternal, Rime, Seasons After Fall, Never Alone...

----------


## Pitchblack

> Y a plein de jeux avec des renards disdonc.
> The Wild Eternal, Rime, Seasons After Fall, Never Alone...


Si çà te dérange, il y a des pilules contre les renards, tu sais.




A part çà, *SteamWorld dig* est actuellement gratuit sur Origin.

----------


## Baalim

Il me semble primordial de vous parler de la promo sur Negligee, qui porte cette merveille à 7.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/432100/Negligee/




Certains se foutent de GOG et de ses tarifs démesurés sur certains oldies  ::siffle:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/698620/Screamer_2/


*Indie Gala met à disposition une version DRM Free de Die Young gratuitement*
Cette version ne sera pas mise à jour contrairement à la version steam EA.

Un conseil, essayez-le.
Vous trouverez le lien en bas de page :
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung?q...doanythingelse

Ici, en fait :
https://indiegala.box.com/shared/sta...tyzvz016tis.7z

Et le lien vers la version steam :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/433170/Die_Young/




> Recently, we discovered that pirated copies of Die Young were being hosted on dozens of sites by pirates who crack steam protection. Candidly, this is good news and bad news for us.  
> 
> The good news is simply in discovering that there is enough interest in our early access indie game for pirates to make this effort. But the bad news comes manifold:  
> 
> Pirated copies of Die Young are just not good for business  
> Playing pirated games (especially when they’re in Early Access) potentially alienates gamers from the developers and curbs the generation of valuable feedback  
> Players expose themselves to cybersecurity risks when they deal with pirates  
> 
> If you don’t have enough money but you want to play the game, or if you simply want to check if your hardware is able to run it smoothly, we’re providing safe, DRM-free access to Die Young (Version 0.4.37.18) on IndieGala until December 31st 2017. There’s no catch and no strings attached. Our sole request is that if you enjoy playing and would like to support our game-making efforts, consider purchasing Die Young in the future. You can do it from indiegala.com/dieyoung, or from Steam store. As you prefer.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Oh c'est cool, merci pour l'info, je me demandais ce que ca valait justement ce jeu.

----------


## Baalim

> Oh c'est cool, merci pour l'info, je me demandais ce que ca valait justement ce jeu.


J'ai à peine commencé mais ça a l'air assez soigné.

Blaite gratos chez orlygift... mais j'arrive pas à le récupérer  :tired: 
https://www.orlygift.com/promotion/blaite

----------


## Kaede

Une offre grattinée  ::siffle:: 

Marche pas non plus chez moi, je comprends rien à ce site. Me suis inscrit, confirmé mon mail, et maintenant ? #whatamidoingwithmylife

----------


## FB74

*Killer is dead, Nightmare Edition* à* 2.99* euros sur le Humble Store:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/k...htmare-edition
http://store.steampowered.com/app/26...tmare_Edition/

*Speed Kills* en GiveAway sur IndieGala:
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway
http://store.steampowered.com/app/284930/Speed_Kills/

----------


## Gordor

Shadow of war descend à 33 euroboules chez greenmangaming avec un code perso que vous recevez par mail. Surveillez vos boites.

----------


## Baalim

> Shadow of war descend à 33 euroboules chez greenmangaming avec un code perso que vous recevez par mail. Surveillez vos boites.


Va falloir être motivé pour prendre le dernier palier du hhumble à venir.

----------


## Gordor

Ou con ...

----------


## Baalim

> Ou con ...


Ouais. Ça aussi.

----------


## Bibik

C'est propre aux jeux WB games les promos avant-même la sortie du jeu ?  ::O:

----------


## Olima

> Va falloir être motivé pour prendre le dernier palier du hhumble à venir.


Si ça se trouve, c'est 2 copies du jeu, et 2 t shirts, et 1 slip (2 places) !

----------


## Gordor

> C'est propre aux jeux WB games les promos avant-même la sortie du jeu ?


C'est propre à l'industrie vidéo ludique depuis quoi ? 5 ans ?
Aujourd'hui pour acheter un jeu plein pot day one faut vraiment le vouloir.

----------


## banditbandit

> Shadow of war descend à 33 euroboules chez greenmangaming avec un code perso que vous recevez par mail. Surveillez vos boites.


Il a encore baissé, tout à l'heure il était à 37 €.

----------


## Jughurta

Bon Bundle de jeux indés chez *Bundlestars* à 1.49€

*- Of Orcs and men
- Gray Matter
- Monster Slayers
- Good Robot
- Shadow Blade Reload
- Gryphon Kgniht Epic
- One More Dungeon
- Forced : Slighty Better Edition
- Zombie Vikings

*Daily Deal 2 jeux *Game Of Thrones* pour 3.99€*.
*

----------


## RUPPY

Les vouchers GMG sont liés au compte ?

----------


## FB74

> Les vouchers GMG sont liés au compte ?


Si c'est un code assez long, oui.
Si c'est un code à la con genre "SUMMER", non.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon Bundle de jeux indés chez *Bundlestars* à 1.49€
> 
> [B]- Of Orcs and men
> - Gray Matter
> - Monster Slayers
> - Good Robot
> - Shadow Blade Reload
> - Gryphon Kgniht Epic
> - One More Dungeon
> ...


J'allais le poster.

Attention ce bundle ne dure que 2 jours.
A 1.49 euros, c'est très tentant...  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

> Il a encore baissé, tout à l'heure il était à 37 €.


En fait j'ai posté 37€, j'ai rafraîchi la page et paf c'était 33€  ::):  j'ai cru que j'avais mal calculé  ::):

----------


## Olima

> [B]- Of Orcs and men
> - Gray Matter
> - Monster Slayers
> - Good Robot
> - Shadow Blade Reload
> - Gryphon Kgniht Epic
> - One More Dungeon
> - Forced : Slighty Better Edition
> - Zombie Vikings
> ...


C'est quoi qui vous tente là dedans ? :/ (C'est pas pour troller, juste que je connais aucun de ces jeux à part "orcs..." (et "zombie vikings" ne me dit rien qui vaille) )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Perso y'a que monster slayers qui me tente, j'ai aucune idée pour le reste.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi qui vous tente là dedans ? :/ (C'est pas pour troller, juste que je connais aucun de ces jeux à part "orcs..." (et "zombie vikings" ne me dit rien qui vaille) )


Zombie viking est fait par une équipe qui avait sorti un tres bon jeu (headsling kek chose) et gray matter est signé Jane jensen.

----------


## Supergounou

> gray matter est signé Jane jensen.


C'est du point'n click classique, malgré une ambiance assez originale contemporaine/enquête/magie. Pas le jeu du siècle mais une expérience intéressante pour les amateurs du genre.

----------


## Baalim

Infinifactory à 10$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...370e7-95037957

The hunts man change de modèle et passe l'épisode 1 en f2p

http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...Winters_Curse/


Ah, zombie vikings, ce sont les dev' du très apprécié Stick It to The Man!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...it_to_The_Man/

Inhuman bundle (2.5 €) avec marvellous miss take, fist of fury, lumini et Ratz Instagib (complètement déserté)
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/inhuman-bundle

Uriel chasm 2 Nx (font chier les caractères spéciaux), shmup biblique taré, est gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

We are the dwarves 1.25 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/we-are-the-dwarves
Il va devenir difficile de trouver moins cher.

----------


## Bentic

Vous arrivez toujours à payer par PayPal sur Bundle Stars ?
C'est le deuxième bundle que j'essaye de prendre récemment, et ça ne passe pas, obligé d'utiliser ma carte directement.
Aucun problème ailleurs.

Il me semble que quelqu'un avait eu le cas, mais que ça s'était réglé.

----------


## Yoryze

> Vous arrivez toujours à payer par PayPal sur Bundle Stars ?


Pas plus tard que ce soir même ça a fonctionné. Mon compte PayPal était déjà approvisionné ceci dit, peut-être là la différence ?

----------


## Baalim

Ouaip. Je viens de payer il y a moins d'une heure via paypal.

Un chapeau gratos pour Vermintide. Youpi. Twitter obligatoire... encore mieux.
http://www.fatsharkgames.com/newsletter_giveaway/

----------


## Olima

merci pour les avis  :;):

----------


## Bentic

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'approvisionner le compte, c'est lié à ma carte de crédit (et ça fonctionne partout ailleurs comme ça).
Je ne sais plus si j'avais déjà eu le problème chez eux avant, j'avais quand même pris quelques bundles voire jeux tout seuls.

Bon ben pas grave, même si je préfère quand même passer par PayPal niveau facilité/sécurité (quoique niveau sécurité, je ne sais plus si ça vaut encore la peine, il me semble qu'ils couvrent moins qu'avant, non ?).

Merci pour votre retour, en tout cas  ::): 

EDIT: je confirme, ne fut-ce que pour Of Orcs And Men et Gray Matter, si on aime le genre, ça vaut la peine.

----------


## FB74

> Vous arrivez toujours à payer par PayPal sur Bundle Stars ?
> C'est le deuxième bundle que j'essaye de prendre récemment, et ça ne passe pas, obligé d'utiliser ma carte directement.
> Aucun problème ailleurs.
> 
> Il me semble que quelqu'un avait eu le cas, mais que ça s'était réglé.


Sur BundleStars, je crois que je suis obligé de passer sous Firefox pour payer avec Paypal, sinon j'ai des soucis avec les autres navigateurs.

Ou alors c'était GreenGaming.... ?  :tired: 

Enfin bref, il faut essayer d'autres navigateurs pour voir.  ::P:

----------


## Bentic

J'utilise Firefox de base, j'ai essayé avec Chromium, mais pareil.
Enfin ça va d'habitude par PayPal pour le reste.
Je verrai bien la prochaine fois.

----------


## Baalim

Hitman complete season à 18 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/h...e-first-season

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Hitman complete season à 18 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/h...e-first-season


Et il vaut chaque centime  ::wub::

----------


## Mastaba

Je le vois à 19.99€, sans doute parce que j'ai pas souscrit au monthly?

----------


## Baalim

> Je le vois à 19.99€, sans doute parce que j'ai pas souscrit au monthly?


Ouaip.

Mass effect Andromeda 15.25 $
Argh.

https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-A...dp/B00ZPZQKIG/

EDIT : physical only. Ouf  :Sweat:

----------


## shazamic

> Vous arrivez toujours à payer par PayPal sur Bundle Stars ?
> C'est le deuxième bundle que j'essaye de prendre récemment, et ça ne passe pas, obligé d'utiliser ma carte directement.
> Aucun problème ailleurs.
> 
> Il me semble que quelqu'un avait eu le cas, mais que ça s'était réglé.


Pareil. Paypal veut pas. Il semblerait que la cause soit ma CB pas "validée" par Paypal, et dont BStar a besoin pour accepter la transaction. J'ai essayé de faire la manip demandée par Paypal (confirmation de la CB, en acceptant un mini prélévement qui doit générer un code de 4 chiffres sur le relevé. Mais pas encore réussi à voir ce code...
Du coup, je paye aussi par CB directement sur BStar.

----------


## FB74

> Pareil. Paypal veut pas. Il semblerait que la cause soit ma CB pas "validée" par Paypal, et dont BStar a besoin pour accepter la transaction. J'ai essayé de faire la manip demandée par Paypal (confirmation de la CB, en acceptant un mini prélévement qui doit générer un code de 4 chiffres sur le relevé. Mais pas encore réussi à voir ce code...
> Du coup, je paye aussi par CB directement sur BStar.


Ca prend du temps, ça apparaît sur le relevé bancaire.

Là, je viens de payer via Paypal et depuis Firefox.
Un peu long, mais ça a fonctionné.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Ah... un cubic bundle.
Avec Leon's crusade qui vous donne un aperçu de ce qu'aurait été Castlevania s'il avait été développé par un mal voyant.
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-weekend


Spotlight bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle : 3 €
Avec 12 jeux et, notamment, dark train que je surveillais, King of dragon pass et Novus Inception, un open world scifi survival bla bla pas mal foutu.

Ah et Tavernier dont un méprisable individu a dit du bien sur son site douteux et chaotique.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah et Tavernier dont un méprisable individu a dit du bien sur son site douteux et chaotique.


Tavernier, Loot Hound et Squareface m'ont l'air interessant... Pour le prix je pense que je vais craquer...

----------


## Baalim

Vous voulez devenir fou pour pas cher ?

Shooting star (0.50€) est fait pour vous.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...hooting_Stars/

Casque gaming eole alphaomega à 10€ : fnac des ternes

----------


## Marmottas

> Vous voulez devenir fou pour pas cher ?
> 
> Shooting star (0.50€) est fait pour vous.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...hooting_Stars/


Je sens que c'est un piège...

La preuve en image :


(Mais je vais quand même claquer mes 50 centimes)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Apres DIG, c'est indiegala qui lance un nouveau Artifex Mundi bundle, malheureusement beaucoup de repetitions  ::(: 

*Indie Gala – Artifex Mundi Bundle #7*
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex
*
Pay $1 to get:*
Dark Arcana: The Carnival 
Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood 
Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek 
*Pay $3.99 to also get:*
The Secret Order 4: Beyond Time 
The Secret Order 5: The Buried Kingdom 
Ghost Files: The Face of Guilt 
Queen's Quest 3: The End of Dawn 
Enigmatis 3: The Shadow of Karkhala 
Faces of Illusion: The Twin Phantoms 
The Emerald Maiden: Symphony of Dreams

----------


## Herr Peter

_La Grosses Promo_ sur GOG, avec pas de jeux à moins de 2€.



> Il est important de noter également que tous ceux qui passeront sur GOG.com ce mardi repartiront avec un petit cadeau vraiment spécial ! Ça vous semble un peu bizarre comme concept, vous n'avez qu'à venir voir de quoi il retourne par vous-même.

----------


## La Marmotta

Salut les Canards,

J'ai une petite question concernant le Humble Bundle actuel. J'ai eu le coupon -50% sur une selection de jeux du store, notamment Sonic Mania, mais quand je mets le jeu dans mon panier il n'est précisé nulle part où et comment utiliser le coupon. Dans mon compte j'ai juste un bouton "view store", sans voir l'option "redeem" pour ce coupon. Et dans mon panier le jeu est plein pot.
J'imagine qu'en fait c'est simple d'utilisation mais là je ne vois pas et je me sens bête  ::unsure::  Y'a-t-il un canard charitable pour me venir en aide ?

----------


## pikkpi

> notamment Sonic Mania


Relis bien le texte du coupon, j'ai fait la même connerie.

Spoil :


Spoiler Alert! 


C'est hormis Sonic Mania

_Coupon not redeemable on the following titles;_

----------


## Baalim

> Salut les Canards,
> 
> J'ai une petite question concernant le Humble Bundle actuel. J'ai eu le coupon -50% sur une selection de jeux du store, notamment Sonic Mania, mais quand je mets le jeu dans mon panier il n'est précisé nulle part où et comment utiliser le coupon. Dans mon compte j'ai juste un bouton "view store", sans voir l'option "redeem" pour ce coupon. Et dans mon panier le jeu est plein pot.
> J'imagine qu'en fait c'est simple d'utilisation mais là je ne vois pas et je me sens bête  Y'a-t-il un canard charitable pour me venir en aide ?


Quand tu ajoute le jeu au panier, tu as une fenêtre récapitulative qui apparaît avec une case : "Apply a coupon:"
Il suffit alors de choisir celui correspond.

EDIT : ah, effectivement :




> Get 50% off one cart of select Capcom, Sega, or Atlus titles released before July 2017 on the Humble Store!



City of Brass sort aujourd'hui en EA (-20 %) et ça a l'air plutôt pas mal:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/301840/City_of_Brass/

----------


## pikkpi

Tiens j'en remets une couche mais le 2e fun fact c'est que les fameux coupons servent "à rien" parce qu'ils ne sont pas cumulables avec leur Summer Sale qui est en cours...

----------


## La Marmotta

> Relis bien le texte du coupon, j'ai fait la même connerie.
> 
> Spoil :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est hormis Sonic Mania
> ...


Roh le con. Merci du coup, ça m'apprendra à lire trop vite. Bon bah du coup...va falloir trouver autre chose. Mais c'est en effet frustrant avec les soldes en ce moment quoi  ::(:

----------


## Valenco

> City of Brass sort aujourd'hui en EA (-20 %) et ça a l'air plutôt pas mal:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/301840/City_of_Brass/


Tu t'es trompé, c'est pas 20% mais 20° de FOV.  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

City of Brass peut être sympa, mais à voir le feeling. Parce que si c'est comme Ziggurat et Immortal Redneck, je passe mon tour  ::zzz::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est un Early Access de toute façon, on risque donc de voir City of Brass couler.

----------


## Valenco

> C'est un Early Access de toute façon, on risque donc de voir City of Brass couler.


 :Clap:

----------


## Gordor

Bin je trouve que ca a l'air bien cool ce city of brass moi !

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> City of Brass peut être sympa, mais à voir le feeling. Parce que si c'est comme Ziggurat et Immortal Redneck, je passe mon tour


Qu'est-ce qui te plaît pas dans Ziggurat ? je trouve le jeu plutôt bon

----------


## Jughurta

*Bundle Stars* nous ressort un bon bundle  même si je pense que beaucoup de monde aura pas mal de ces jeux :

1er pallier 1€ :

*Stalker Clear Sky
Shadowrun Returns
Shoppe Keep
Eon Altar Episode 1*


2ème pallier 5€ :
*
Styx Master of Shadow
Planetary Annihilation : TITANS
Tropico 4
Slain : Back From Hell
Blood one : One Unit Whole Blood
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Spellforce 2 Anniversary Edition
Phantaruk
FaceRig
*

3ème pallier 9.99€ :

*FaceRig ProUpgrade DLC
Stalker Call of Pripyat*

----------


## Carnod

> *Bundle Stars* nous ressort un bon bundle  même si je pense que beaucoup de monde aura pas mal de ces jeux :
> 
> 1er pallier 1€ :
> 
> *Stalker Clear Sky
> Shadowrun Returns
> Shoppe Keep
> Eon Altar Episode 1*
> 
> ...



Paf il me manquait juste clear sky. Top. Bon par contre j'ai les 3 autres du pallier alors je sais pas.

----------


## Olima

Ah je sais pas si ça a été cité mais *Darkest Dungeon* est à son lowest dans les 8 euros et quelques sur le humble store. Je l'ai pris pour essayer de lutter contre une crise de manque de steamworld heist  ::(:  (par contre, c'est traduit avec les pieds un peu)

----------


## Bennoip

> *Bundle Stars* nous ressort un bon bundle  même si je pense que beaucoup de monde aura pas mal de ces jeux :
> 
> 1er pallier 1€ :
> 
> *Stalker Clear Sky
> Shadowrun Returns
> Shoppe Keep
> Eon Altar Episode 1*
> 
> ...


C'est Tropico 5 en Tier 2.

----------


## rduburo

> Ah je sais pas si ça a été cité mais *Darkest Dungeon* est à son lowest dans les 8 euros et quelques sur le humble store. Je l'ai pris pour essayer de lutter contre une crise de manque de steamworld heist  (par contre, c'est traduit avec les pieds un peu)


Méfie toi c'est un poil plus punitif ...

----------


## Supergounou

> punitif


Putain mais voilà, c'est le mot. Le jeu ne triche pas, il faut juste faire super attention à ce qu'on fait. Merci pour ton intervention.  :;):

----------


## Olima

Arf j'ai essayé mais ça a l'air dur en effet. Punitif je sais pas, mais en tout cas c'est moins intuitif pour rentrer dedans. (Déjà, c'est pas du tout optimisé pour la manette. Ce qui est pas un défaut en soi, sauf si on préfère comme moi jouer affalé avec une manette à la main :/ En plus j'ai eu un bug dès la première partie, équipe qui peut plus avancer après l'ouverture d'un coffre...) Bref, il va falloir un peu de temps pour capter les mécanismes, et je suis flemmard, mais j'y arriverai sans doute... Mais c'est pas tout à fait le gameplay immédiat et simple d'un SH ou advance wars que j'espérais un peu en secret  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Neo scavenger 3.36€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/neo-scavenger

 c'est normalement le jour Gog prépare une surprise

----------


## Zerger

> Arf j'ai essayé mais ça a l'air dur en effet. Punitif je sais pas, mais en tout cas c'est moins intuitif pour rentrer dedans. (Déjà, c'est pas du tout optimisé pour la manette. Ce qui est pas un défaut en soi, sauf si on préfère comme moi jouer affalé avec une manette à la main :/ En plus j'ai eu un bug dès la première partie, équipe qui peut plus avancer après l'ouverture d'un coffre...) Bref, il va falloir un peu de temps pour capter les mécanismes, et je suis flemmard, mais j'y arriverai sans doute... Mais c'est pas tout à fait le gameplay immédiat et simple d'un SH ou advance wars que j'espérais un peu en secret


Une fois que tu as pigé qu'il ne faut pas se ruiner pour soigner tous ses mercenaires, ca passe mieux  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Motorsport manager handheld gratos sur android (et apple)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tmanager&hl=fr

The surge 12.86£ (+fdp) @ amazon UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06XR94XBX/

Paperbound (multi local du genre towerfall) à 1.91 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/paperbound/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/339690/Paperbound/

----------


## talouche

> Neo scavenger 3.36€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/neo-scavenger


Je l'ai pris il y a une semaine un peu plus cher sur le humble store et je ne regrette pas du tout. Super ambiance survival en mode post apocalyptique. 
Je recommande également le trailer "fait à la maison"

Démo disponible sur steam ou chez l'éditeur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Autre chose un peu HS mais *Scurvy Scallywags* de Ron Gilbert est gratuit sur ios
https://t.co/YwutyCux8S

----------


## Olima

> Une fois que tu as pigé qu'il ne faut pas se ruiner pour soigner tous ses mercenaires, ca passe mieux


Haha merci, j'avais (entre autres) pas du tout pigé ça  ::): . Une fois que j'aurai assimilé ce que veulent dire toutes les abréviations dans les descriptions des attaques et pouvoirs également, ça sera peut être plus simple aussi.

----------


## Zerger

Oui, y'a pas mal d'infos à assimiler en début de partie, mais après ca va, au bout de 3-4 missions, tu auras compris comment fonctionne le jeu. Hesite pas a venir poser des questions sur le topic du jeu, mais grosso modo, ton hameau passe avant tes mercenaires, n'hésite pas à virer ceux qui te coutent trop cher à entretenir (quitte à faire du one shot: tu recrutes des mecs de niveaux 0 pour faire une ou deux missions histoire de gagner de la tune et tu les vires après sans qu'ils te coutent quoi que ce soit  :Cigare: )

----------


## Olima

Ok merci (j'avais fait une recherche mais pas trouvé le topic du jeu dans la 1ere page de résultats)  :;):

----------


## Dark Kariya

Certains semblent avoir deviné la surprise "bizarre" de ce mardi sur GOG, et effectivement collerait bien. Regardez bien le mot mis en italique sur leur news en anglais:




> This is important, too: everyone who drops by GOG.com this Tuesday will come away with an absolutely, definitely, positively special something! If that sounds a bit _odd_, you'll just have to come and see.


Et comme Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee est le seul de la série qui n'a pas de promo...

----------


## Baalim

> Certains semblent avoir deviné la surprise "bizarre" de ce mardi sur GOG, et effectivement collerait bien. Regardez bien le mot mis en italique sur leur news en anglais:
> 
> 
> Et comme Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee est le seul de la série qui n'a pas de promo...


J'ai lu ça aussi.
Le non événement dans toute sa splendeur.


Pour les amateurs de Xcom sur smarphone et tablette, strike team hydra à 1.5 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...eamHydra&hl=fr

----------


## TwinBis

Quelqu'un a un avis sur Paperbound ?

----------


## Baalim

Comme prévu, la grosse surprise de GOG est.... https://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee

Pour le coup, je serais presque prêt à faire un cosplay Gordor  :tired:

----------


## Hankh

C'est une bonne nouvelle, il était depuis belle lurette dans ma liste de souhaits steam  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

Bah, c'est gratuit, faut arrêter de se plaindre. Evidemment, j'aurais préféré le remake New'n Tasty  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Bah, c'est gratuit, faut arrêter de se plaindre. Evidemment, j'aurais préféré le remake New'n Tasty


C'est pas tellement la gratuité mais la tournure de l'annonce.
On attendait plus l'arrivée de nouveaux jeux ou une nouvelle fonctionnalité Galaxy qu'un vulgaire jeu gratuit.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bin si 10 millions de personnes le récupèrent, ça va leur coûter 50 millions d'euros de manque à gagner (bon ok moins avec les marges). C'est pas rien.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est pas tellement la gratuité mais la tournure de l'annonce.
> On attendait plus l'arrivée de nouveaux jeux ou une nouvelle fonctionnalité Galaxy qu'un vulgaire jeu gratuit.


C'est pas faux. Perso, je suis pas trop du genre à m'emballer pour ce genre d'annonces. Souvent, c'est du marketing derrière.

Faut reconnaître qu'au moins on doit pas faire 30 likes Twitter, Facebook ou autres pour récupérer le jeu  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est pas tellement la gratuité mais la tournure de l'annonce.
> On attendait plus l'arrivée de nouveaux jeux ou une nouvelle fonctionnalité Galaxy qu'un vulgaire jeu gratuit.


'tention, critique pas Gogues, à chaque fois ça ramène les hipsters bobo-vegans anarchochottes que la marée des derniers bundles n'a pas emportée.

----------


## Gordor

Bonjour.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca fait deux fois que Gordor a raison dans la meme journée, ca en devient inquietant...

----------


## Dark Kariya

> C'est pas tellement la gratuité mais la tournure de l'annonce.
> On attendait plus l'arrivée de nouveaux jeux ou une *nouvelle fonctionnalité Galaxy* qu'un vulgaire jeu gratuit.


La compatibilité avec Linux, par exemple?  ::ninja:: 

C'est le PR habituel sur GOG: on fait monter la sauce pour n'importe quoi, les chouineurs représentent la minorité, donc RàF des retombées négatives.
Au moins, ça équilibrera avec STEAM qui a eu droit à la même chose il y a 2 ans (en plus, c'est pile pour les 20 ans de la sortie du jeu, comme par hasard, et une suite est prévue d'ici l'année prochaine).

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca fait deux fois que Gordor a raison dans la meme journée, ca en devient inquietant...


Une horloge cassée a raison deux fois par jour, ça ne la rend pas pertinente ou utile pour autant  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ils vont m'avoir à l'usure  :tired: 

Tekken 7 à 29 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/tekken-7


Offensive combat redux 4 pack à 16.50 €
Ça n'a pas l'air si pourri mais j'imagine qu'ils n'y a déjà plus personne en ligne un mois après sa sortie...
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...t-redux-4-pack


Mastema : out of hell à 0.5 €
Pour les mecs qui ont bouffé de l'atari ou de l'amiga (j'ai la flemme de troller), le visuel est sympathique.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...a_Out_of_Hell/

Si, comme moi, le récent *Cryptark* (wuuuargh tout péter  :Boom: ) vous branche bien, pensez à jeter un œil à la alientrap collection.
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ap_Collection/

----------


## Wolverine

Star Deal Bundlestars
Tales of Berseria* 23,49€*

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Comme prévu, la grosse surprise de GOG est.... https://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee
> 
> Pour le coup, je serais presque prêt à faire un cosplay Gordor


Et pour le coup il est aussi gratos sur le humble store... Avec une clé steam probablement.

----------


## banditbandit

Il était aussi gratos sur Steam ya quelques temps, je crois que c'est comme ça que je l'ai eu. J'aurais du m'abstenir car je doute d'y jouer un jour.

----------


## lustucuit

> Et pour le coup il est aussi gratos sur le humble store... Avec une clé steam probablement.


Je viens de le voir, il est aussi gratuit directement sur steam...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Quelqu'un a un avis sur Paperbound ?


Paperbound a fait couler beaucoup d'encre pour rien  ::ninja::

----------


## TwinBis

:210:

----------


## Valenco

N’est pas Oldnoobie qui veut.  ::P: 

Oui oui, je faillote.

----------


## FB74

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé, l'Odyssée d'Abe gratos sur le Humble Store (48h00)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...d-abes-oddysee

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est là le *Very Positive Bundle 2* !  :Cigare: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/very-positive-bundle-2

----------


## bbd

Humble positive day, c'est aujourd'hui...

Chouette un T-shirt...

----------


## machiavel24

> Je ne sais pas si c'est passé, l'Odyssée d'Abe gratos sur le Humble Store (48h00)
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/o...d-abes-oddysee
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il est là le *Very Positive Bundle 2* ! 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/very-positive-bundle-2


Sur Steam aussi et sur GOG, histoire de satisfaire tout le monde.

Oxenfree premier palier et je prenais. Là non et Rive, c'est pas génial  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Humble positive day, c'est aujourd'hui...
> 
> Chouette un T-shirt...


Ca fait quand meme cher le tshirt promotionnel...

----------


## FB74

Le "Beat The Average" se maintient.
Ca a commencé à 6 dollars, ça a monté, plongé et là ça a l'air de remonter...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un prends le beat the average et pas le palier au dessus, je suis interessée pour completer et prendre juste le dernier palier.

----------


## Baalim

La promo chrono.gg du jour est faiblarde mais le jeu, dont j'ignorais l'existence, a l'air rigolol :

https://chrono.gg/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...e_Danger_Zone/



Le bundle des gros cochons est de retour ! : Jastusa #4
https://groupees.com/jastusa4

Accessoirement, un bundle de synthwave en précommande :1.5$
https://groupees.com/awitw
https://awitw.bandcamp.com/album/stay-rad


Back to bed gratos apparemment
http://store.steampowered.com/app/308040/Back_to_Bed/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Back to bed gratos apparemment
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/308040/Back_to_Bed/


Pour le coup, c'est un bon plan. Il est plutôt sympa.

----------


## Baalim

Heart & slash 4.75€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/326840/HeartSlash/

The crow's eye à 5€ pour fêter la traduction en français...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/449510/The_Crows_Eye/

----------


## fletch2099

Merci pour le bon plan abe, quand c'est gratuit c'est pas cher ^^

----------


## Pitchblack

Si quelqu'un prend le *HB Very Positive 2*, je peux payer une participation pour récupérer *Beat Cop*  :;):

----------


## Gordor

> Et pour le coup il est aussi gratos sur le humble store... Avec une clé steam probablement.


Non je ne suis pas gratos ! Je n'ai pas de prix !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Humble positive day, c'est aujourd'hui...
> 
> Chouette un T-shirt...


Putain j'avais raison ... et de 3 ... l'apocalypse is coming !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Non je ne suis pas gratos ! Je n'ai pas de prix !


Avoue que tu aimes le yahourt...

----------


## barbarian_bros

Petit résumé pour *Abe's Odyssée* : 

-Sur GoG : version DRM-Free, bonus (soundtrack, manuel, etc). English Only.
-Sur Steam : version Steam, pas de bonus, choix de la langue dont le français.
-Sur Humble Store : clé Steam à activer avant le 5 octobre.

----------


## sebarnolds

Prenez les toutes !!!!  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je viens de le voir, il est aussi gratuit directement sur steam...


Gog qui tease une surprise offrant un jeu gratuit partout ailleurs. Faut que je la note, elle va me faire l'année celle-là.

----------


## Baalim

> Gog qui tease une surprise offrant un jeu gratuit partout ailleurs. Faut que je la note, elle va me faire l'année celle-là.

----------


## Guppy

Stories: The Path of Destinies est repassé à 3,79$ chez GoG. Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup d'y passer maintenant, ou comme avec sa solde chez Humble Bundle, ça annonce son arrivée dans un pack ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Il est offert si on achète je sais plus quel jeu (comme Furi avec Absolver).

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Petit résumé pour *Abe's Odyssée* : 
> 
> -Sur GoG : version DRM-Free, bonus (soundtrack, manuel, etc). English Only.
> -Sur Steam : version Steam, pas de bonus, choix de la langue dont le français.
> -Sur Humble Store : clé Steam à activer avant le 5 octobre.





> Gog qui tease une surprise offrant un jeu gratuit partout ailleurs. Faut que je la note, elle va me faire l'année celle-là.


Et j'en profite pour préciser qu'il est aussi gratos sur le PSN, que ça soit pour la PS4 ou la Vita.
Il est donc gratuit à peu près partout. Pas le courage d'allumer  ma 360 là, mais à tous les coups c'est pareil sur le store.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Gog qui tease une surprise offrant un jeu gratuit partout ailleurs. Faut que je la note, elle va me faire l'année celle-là.


Ils ont néanmoins réussi leur coup d'exclu temporaire pour quelques heures: la majorité des sites de JV parlent du cadeau chez GOG (sans oublier d'ajouter des liens d'affiliation dans leurs news dès qu'ils le peuvent) sans mentionner les autres endroits.

----------


## Baalim

> Il est offert si on achète je sais plus quel jeu (comme Furi avec Absolver).


Avec Hob (et 3$ de cashback), par les créateurs de torchlight 1 & 2

----------


## Wingi

> Et j'en profite pour préciser qu'il est aussi gratos sur le PSN, que ça soit pour la PS4 ou la Vita..


Je l'ai pas trouvé ce matin, d'autres confirment ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je l'ai pas trouvé ce matin, d'autres confirment ?


Pour moi, il est payant:
https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...d=pa-st-111284

----------


## nova

Bon comme prévu le bundle c'est de la merde.

----------


## Gordor

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un prends le beat the average et pas le palier au dessus, je suis interessée pour completer et prendre juste le dernier palier.


Je capte pas, tu as le jeu a 33 boules sur greenmangaming et un tshirt ca coute quoi ... 13 euroboules sur qwertee.
La ca te fait rajouter 58 euros pour avoir le jeu et le tshirt, donc ca fait le tshirt a 25 boules. Tu l'aimes d'amour ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je capte pas, tu as le jeu a 33 boules sur greenmangaming et un tshirt ca coute quoi ... 13 euroboules sur qwertee.
> La ca te fait rajouter 58 euros pour avoir le jeu et le tshirt, donc ca fait le tshirt a 25 boules. Tu l'aimes d'amour ?


Pardon je me suis mal exprimée, mon cerveau ayant censuré le réel dernier palier. En fait je veux juste le palier avec Dead Road to Canada + Beat cop. My bad  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gordor

> Pardon je me suis mal exprimée, mon cerveau ayant censuré le réel dernier palier. En fait je veux juste le palier avec Dead Road to Canada + Beat cop. My bad


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ouf, tu me rassures !

----------


## Baalim

Magical gates bundle chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/magical

Comme d'hab, ça n'a pas l'air fameux.

----------


## Kargadum

> Stories: The Path of Destinies est repassé à 3,79$ chez GoG. Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup d'y passer maintenant, ou comme avec sa solde chez Humble Bundle, ça annonce son arrivée dans un pack ?


Ce jeu est très étrange. Les 2 premières heures de jeu sont excellentes, le principe de "destin" très innovant. Mais ce principe rend très vite le jeu répétitif, d'autant qu'on débloque trop vite les différentes skill et arme. En gros tu te retapes les mêmes chemins scénaristiques afin de débloquer de nouvelles cinématiques. Ces dernières en valent la peine, mais faut avoir l'âme d'un grinder. A ce prix, ça vaut la peine, mais te voilà prévenu  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je l'ai pas trouvé ce matin, d'autres confirment ?





> Pour moi, il est payant:
> https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...d=pa-st-111284


Ah ben merde, je l'ai choppé gratos en fin de semaine dernière, je viens même de vérifier ma facture et j'ai bien 0.00€ dessus !
Et en même temps il y avait également *Spelunky* qui était gratos.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ben merde, je l'ai choppé gratos en fin de semaine dernière, je viens même de vérifier ma facture et j'ai bien 0.00€ dessus !
> Et en même temps il y avait également *Spelunky* qui était gratos.


Tu ne confondrais pas avec les jeux PSN+ gratuits chaque mois ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Non, je ne suis plus abonné au PSN+ depuis bien un an et demi maintenant.

----------


## Baalim

Dans le genre "prenons bien les gens pour des cons", voila la version deluxe de Middle-earth™: Shadow of War
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-gold-edition/

Prix normal : 100 €uros  ::O: 

Une petite prophétie personnelle :
Prix dans 3 mois 15 €
Prix dans 6 mois 4.99 €

----------


## Gloppy

> Dans le genre "prenons bien les gens pour des cons", voila la version deluxe de Middle-earth™: Shadow of War
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-gold-edition/
> 
> Prix normal : 100 €uros 
> 
> Une petite prophétie personnelle :
> Prix dans 3 mois 15 €
> Prix dans 6 mois 4.99 €


S'il est à 15 € dans 3 mois, je le prends. Mais je pense qu'il faudra tout de même attendre un peu plus (genre, 3 mois et demi)

----------


## Baalim

Bayonetta 12 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/bayonetta

----------


## azruqh

> Clé Oddworld l'Odyssée d'Abe pour qui veut :  5K339-PQEKN-QBVCV (m'envoyer un MP pour effacer ce post ensuite).


Je me suis permis de le prendre. Merci plotz ! : )

----------


## FB74

Y'a un *Humble Book Bundle* qui pourrait être parfait pour Baalim, en particulier celui destiné à guérir ses Chakras.  ::ninja:: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/treat-yourself-books

----------


## jopopoe

Euh il est un peu craignos ce bundle du charlatanisme...

----------


## FB74

> Euh il est un peu craignos ce bundle du charlatanisme...


Toi tu n'as jamais vu Baalim invoquer les esprits du bon plan...  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin

"Sex Positions for Every Body"   ::wub:: 
hum hum.... avec des pinguins, c'est possible ?
 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

For honor, 22£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-FOR-HON...EASE/for-honor

Tekken 7, 21.27£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TEKKEN-7-RELEASE/teken-7

Heart & slash 2.75 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-HEART-A...eart-and-slash

*Middle earth shadow of war* : 30.61 €
https://www.play-asia.com/middle-ear...team/13/70b7wx

SW battlefront 2 : 43.71 €
https://www.play-asia.com/digital_co...games/14/712g1

Marvel vs capcom infinite : 26.77 €
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

Prey ;: 20.27 €
https://www.play-asia.com/prey-2017-steam/13/70az63


Ah les tous plaisirs du tout connecté, du DRM et de l'early access réunis en une seule news  ::wub:: 
http://steamcommunity.com/games/4644...94729771707851

----------


## RUPPY

Ils livrent en combien de temps généralement Play Asia ?

----------


## pikkpi

> Ils livrent en combien de temps généralement Play Asia ?


C'est du démat' hein ! ( ça fait quelques mois qu'ils s'y sont mis )

Je me tâte sérieusement à prendre Prey là donc si je craque je ferais un retour.

----------


## Mastaba

Par contre pour les trucs physique ca met bien longtemps.

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est du démat' hein ! ( ça fait quelques mois qu'ils s'y sont mis )


Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu qu'il était dans la catégorie "Digital games" dans l'arborescence  ::rolleyes:: . C'est pas super clair leur truc  ::rolleyes:: .

Autre question : on peut acheter 2 clés avec un seul compte j'imagine ?  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Ils livrent en combien de temps généralement Play Asia ?


Comme dit ci-dessous, c'est du démat'.
J'ai récemment pris une clé pour death of the outsider que j'ai reçue 10 heures avant le déblocage sur steam.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre pour les trucs physique ca met bien longtemps.


Surtout quand la douane te tombe dessus  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah les tous plaisirs du tout connecté, du DRM et de l'early access réunis en une seule news 
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/4644...94729771707851


Le vrai souci, c'est le tout connecté. Surtout que pour faire tourner un match-3, un joueur pouvait hoster la partie. Du coup leur choix d'entretenir des serveurs est une décision a priori idiote.

----------


## RUPPY

> Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu qu'il était dans la catégorie "Digital games" dans l'arborescence . C'est pas super clair leur truc .
> 
> Autre question : on peut acheter 2 clés avec un seul compte j'imagine ?


EDIT : En réponse à ma question ci-dessus -> oui, c'est possible.

----------


## Baalim

Slipstream 5000 gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

----------


## ERISS

> Mini Metro


Déçu. On dirait un jeu à-l'allemande, où sur un système est collé du background. Mini okay, mais Metro bof. Si vous voulez retrouver une vague impression d'une ville (Paris pour moi), circulez vers plus complexe, ne vous laissez pas influencer par la hype.

----------


## fenrhir

> Déçu. On dirait un jeu à-l'allemande, où sur un système est collé du background. Mini okay, mais Metro bof. Si vous voulez retrouver une vague impression d'une ville (Paris pour moi), circulez vers plus complexe, ne vous laissez pas influencer par la hype.


OK, ça te plaît pas, c'est cool. Mais c'est un bon jeu pour qui ne veut pas de la gestion complexe mais juste de quoi s'occuper dans les transports/chiottes.

----------


## Baalim

Retour de ticket to ride gratos offert par Asmodée
https://www.tickettoridewithmax.com/en

Strike suit zero gratos chez gamesessions (pas de clé steam)
https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/StrikeSuitZero

----------


## Marmottas

> Retour de ticket to ride gratos offert par Asmodée
> https://www.tickettoridewithmax.com/en


Cela tombe bien : je cherchais une clé depuis les derniers gifts...

Tu sais que tu es vraiment mon Atariste préféré (avec majuscule en plus) ?  ::P:

----------


## pikkpi

Les 2 Wolfenstein ( The New Order + The Old Blood ) pour 9€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...old-blood-pack




> Pour le prix, c'est pas cher.

----------


## Gordor

URL plantée pour ticket to ride.

----------


## La Chouette

> URL plantée pour ticket to ride.


Nah, ça marche parfois. Faut juste insister. Bon, par contre, ils m'ont dit que le code allait être envoyé par mail il y a une heure et j'ai toujours rien reçu.

----------


## Marmottas

> URL plantée pour ticket to ride.


J'ai validé ma demande, reçu le mail mais le lien pour avoir la clé plante : à mon avis, on va patienter un peu (Doit y avoir plus de demandes que prévues)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Prey ;: 20.27 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/prey-2017-steam/13/70az63


Dites c'est pas un site gis votre site? A ce prix là je suis jouasse!

----------


## S0da

Outlast Deluxe Edition actuellement offert sur l'humble store (DRM Free / Clé steam) pour encore 48h

----------


## Wolverine

Outlast et son DLC gratuit chez Humble Bundle

C'est 2 clés distinctes à enregistrer avant le 7 octobre

----------


## Bibik

Ils sont en feu, Humble ces temps-ci !

----------


## Gloppy

> Outlast et son DLC gratuit chez Humble Bundle
> C'est 2 clés distinctes à enregistrer avant le 7 octobre


Faut réussir à y accéder. J'ai l'impression que leur site est pris d'assaut...

----------


## Gancko

> Dites c'est pas un site gis votre site? A ce prix là je suis jouasse!


Tu peux foncer, c'est un site qui revend aussi des version boite de jeux uniquement dispo en Asie.

----------


## Kaede

> Ils sont en feu, Humble ces temps-ci !


Grâce à ça leur site et tout pété non ? (lien vers le jeu gratuit qui marche pas, et pareil pour la fonction de recherche)

----------


## Kargadum

> Grâce à ça leur site et tout pété non ? (lien vers le jeu gratuit qui marche pas, et pareil pour la fonction de recherche)


En ce moment c'est fluide. Merci pour le l'info.

----------


## Kaede

De le rien  ::):  Ca s'est en effet rétabli !

----------


## Silick

Tiens, c'est possible d'activer les clé du directement a partir de la page de humble bundle maintenant. C'est cool :D

----------


## Marmottas

> J'ai validé ma demande, reçu le mail mais le lien pour avoir la clé plante : à mon avis, on va patienter un peu (Doit y avoir plus de demandes que prévues)


Et là, la page avec le code vient enfin de s’afficher (j'ai mon jeu !)

----------


## Baalim

Submerged 1.52 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/submerged

----------


## Oldnoobie

A ce prix c'est une aventure sympa.

----------


## darkvador

> Nah, ça marche parfois. Faut juste insister. Bon, par contre, ils m'ont dit que le code allait être envoyé par mail il y a une heure et j'ai toujours rien reçu.


Perso le mail est parti directement dans le dossier commercial de ma boite. Par contre je n'ai toujours pas réussi à avoir ma clé, quand je clique sur le lien fournis j'ai un beau message"Désolé, nous ne trouvons pas cette page".

----------


## La Chouette

> Perso le mail est parti directement dans le dossier commercial de ma boite. Par contre je n'ai toujours pas réussi à avoir ma clé, quand je clique sur le lien fournis j'ai un beau message"Désolé, nous ne trouvons pas cette page".


Pour moi, le mail est arrivé dans la soirée et j'ai pu accéder au lien une heure plus tard. Un plugin pour rafraîchir les pages automatiquement, ça aide.

----------


## darkvador

Bon ben pas de bol , il n'y a plus de clé  ::'(:  mais ils enverront un mails quand ils en auront de nouvelle

----------


## Baalim

Ah, un nouvel indie gala friday :
https://www.indiegala.com/friday

Et, en principe, lancement du bundle des gros cochons chez groupees en fin d'après midi.

----------


## Gloppy

> Et, en principe, lancement du bundle des gros cochons chez groupees en fin d'après midi.


Tellement hâte !

----------


## LePoulpe

Deuzoro ! Deuzoro !  ::ninja:: 

Code promo spécial : SYNTHETICMUNDUS qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à dimanche minuit le nouveau DLC de Stellaris pour seulement 6,99€ :

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stel...-7?ref=mundbel (une fois dans votre panier, vous avez un bouton pour insérez le code, pas sûr que ça fonctionne sans notre lien partenaire, mais en toute logique sur ce genre de promotion on ne touche aucune commission pour les personnes que ça embêteraient.)  :;): 

Profitez-en les coins.  ::wub::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Deuzoro ! Deuzoro ! 
> 
> Code promo spécial : SYNTHETICMUNDUS qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à dimanche minuit le nouveau DLC de Stellaris pour seulement 6,99€ :
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stel...-7?ref=mundbel (une fois dans votre panier, vous avez un bouton pour insérez le code, pas sûr que ça fonctionne sans notre lien partenaire, mais en toute logique sur ce genre de promotion on ne touche aucune commission pour les personnes que ça embêteraient.) 
> 
> Profitez-en les coins.


Sinon il est à 6.96€ sur Gamebillet. 
1 centime est un centime!  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

Tu fais bien.  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Tu fais bien.


Et le prix sur Gamebillet dépend du cours du dollar, donc peut-être que le prix sur Gamesplanet avec ton code sera le meilleur demain.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

5 $ le 3 pack d'un jeu multi sorti le 20 juillet, crash force... tout doit aller pour le mieux.

https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Mexico relief bundle chez groupees.
Pas la peine de vous faire un dessin.

https://groupees.com/mx

----------


## Baalim

https://groupees.com/jastusa4

 :Facepalm:

----------


## rogercoincoin

> https://groupees.com/jastusa4


changes pas de main, çà....  hum  :haha:

----------


## Wolverine

> https://groupees.com/jastusa4


Tu les as déjà tous, c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu les as déjà tous, c'est ça ?


T'as vu les trucs ?  :tired: 
Nan, ça j'ai pas.

Overwatch de retour à 25 €
https://eu.battle.net/shop/fr/product/overwatch

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu : sleeping dogs definitive edition à 4.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/30...itive_Edition/

For honor deluxe à 32$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

----------


## banditbandit

> https://groupees.com/jastusa4





> changes pas de main, çà....  hum


 Pas tant que ça, je le trouve plutôt sage.

----------


## PoOpsS

PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS à 21.89€ sur greenmangaming grace à un code de réduction (-27%) récupérable sur facebook.

----------


## Reckless

Les 3 Shadowrun (Returns, Dragonfall, Hong Kong) à -80 et -75% sur GOG !

----------


## Baalim

Blockstorm gratos :
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

Obscuritas 3.36 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/obscuritas

----------


## odji

encore plus puissant que les be mine.. le retour de bundle in a box en preorder chez groupees!

https://groupees.com/biab11

----------


## shazamic

Dishonored 2 sur PC à 9.99€ en magasin @ Fnac Annecy (74). A voir si c'est toutes les Fnac...
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...pc--999/412618

----------


## pipoop

> https://groupees.com/jastusa4


Arretes on sait que tu va les refiler en gift surprise

----------


## Kargadum

> Dishonored 2 sur PC à 9.99€ en magasin @ Fnac Annecy (74). A voir si c'est toutes les Fnac...
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...pc--999/412618


Je m'inscris sur la L.I.S.T.E  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Dishonored 2 sur PC à 9.99€ en magasin @ Fnac Annecy (74). A voir si c'est toutes les Fnac...
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...pc--999/412618


En fait, ça fait déjà une semaine dans pas mal de fnac  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Disho 2, Foncez dessus il bute.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai l'impression que direct2drive s'est planté sur le prix de spellforce III (27 €)
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/down...e-3-eu/5012907

----------


## fatalix41

> PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS à 21.89€ sur greenmangaming grace à un code de réduction (-27%) récupérable sur facebook.


Merdouille, j'allais le poster  :^_^: 

Tout ça pour dire que je viens de profiter du deal pour acheter le jeu pour moi et un autre pour ma femme. Plus qu'à tester ça ce soir  ::):

----------


## Bennoip

*Talisman: The Horus Heresy* à 0.79€ sur Bundlestars:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...e-horus-heresy


Et *Shenzen I/O* à 10 $ sur chrono.gg:
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Le groupees bundle in a box est sorti.
Je me coltine encore une copie de cyber chicken mais il y a également ça :
https://geod.itch.io/3dnes

https://groupees.com/biab11

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merdouille, j'allais le poster 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que je viens de profiter du deal pour acheter le jeu pour moi et un autre pour ma femme. Plus qu'à tester ça ce soir


Prenez des infos auprès de quelqu'un qui sait jouer (genre sur Mumble CPC), sinon les débuts vont piquer un peu, c'est un jeu bien plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît... juste le temps de piger les infos clés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bordel j'me casse un WE sans toucher au PC, je reviens, et rien de potable comme bon plan. Pire, y'a le Baalim qui cultive la fange avec ses indés faisandés... vous me décevez. Et personne pour signaler que c'était un WE gratuit sur Depth, et qu'il est à 5€ sur Steam. Un FPS coop super sympa, original, facile à prendre en main, et marrant pour au moins une dizaine d'heures (bien plus si vous jouez avec des potes, ou avec moi, ce qui n'a rien à voir).

----------


## Baalim

> Prenez des infos auprès de quelqu'un qui sait jouer (genre sur Mumble CPC), sinon les débuts vont piquer un peu, c'est un jeu bien plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît... juste le temps de piger les infos clés.


Faudrait peut-être que je tente ça.
Hier, j'ai quand même réussi à clamser le premier  :Facepalm:  ... Alors que j''avais le mec dans mon viseur

----------


## fatalix41

C'est clair que c'est chaud, mais je commence a tilter les principaux trucs, privilégier les armes longues distances, avoir un véhicule à portée de main, etc...

----------


## Baalim

Steel division : Normandy 44 à 20.80 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...n-Normandy-44/

----------


## Baalim

Memoranda : 6.15 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/memoranda/

Blitzkrieg 3 : 15.59 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/blitzkrieg-3/

The eyes of Ara : 8.30 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-eyes-of-ara/

The little acre : 4.20 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-little-acre/


Indie monday motivation bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Je commence à me demander si cette série de bundles n'est pas un truc pour nous dégoûter encore plus du lundi que la série avec Bernard Menez  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ce moment où, au travers d'une référence, tu devines que les goûts télévisuels de Monsieur Baalim sont raccords avec sa curiosité vidéo-ludique... /frightened

----------


## Valenco

> avec Bernard Menez


Et ben moi je l'ai vu en vrai. Voilà, c'est tout.

----------


## Baalim

Humm.

Le culte quoiqu'un peu poussiéreux *D : The game* à 1.19 $
https://www.gog.com/game/d_the_game?


Egalement culte mais assez violent visuellement de nos jours, Terra Nova Strike force Centauri de Looking glass software : 1.49 $
https://www.gog.com/game/terra_nova_...force_centauri

Le reste des promotions GOG de la semaine:
https://www.gog.com/promo/20190925_w...lic_night_dive

----------


## Valenco

> Humm.
> 
> Le culte quoiqu'un peu poussiéreux *D : The game* à 1.19 €
> https://www.gog.com/game/d_the_game?


Hou c'est vieux ça ! Je dois l'avoir en version boîte dans mon grenier. Si je me souviens bien, il faut résoudre l'énigme en un temps limité (style deux heures). Sinon, game over et retour à la case départ.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Egalement culte mais assez violent visuellement de nos jours, Terra Nova Strike force Centauri de Looking glass software : 1.49 $
> https://www.gog.com/game/terra_nova_...force_centauri


C'était la grosse claque, cette découverte. Bon, certes en 320x200 sur un CD gratuit de GEN4 à faire tourner sur mon Pentium 200 MMX, et c'était bien bien chaud à gérer, mais ça m'avait fait une forte impression.

----------


## Baalim

> C'était la grosse claque, cette découverte. Bon, certes en 320x200 sur un CD gratuit de GEN4 à faire tourner sur mon Pentium 200 MMX, et c'était bien bien chaud à gérer, mais ça m'avait fait une forte impression.


Je me demande si je n'ai encore le cd de Gen 4 en question  ::ninja:: 
320*200 en 256 couleurs. Ça, c'était le vrai luxe !


A noter ME andromeda à 13$ chez amazon US... en version physique  :Emo: 


State of decay lolilol edition à 7.59 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-STATE-O...rvival-edition

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Il me semble que mon CD traîne à côté de mon bureau, à moins que ma femme en aie eu ras le cul et l'ait balancé  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

A l'époque t'étais en mode "PC Glorious Master Race" parce que t'avais un jeu gratuit par mois, et des wallpapers en 800x600 à tester avec le CD de démos. 
Aujourd'hui y a un bundle intéressant par semaine et Google Images.
On vit une belle époque.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Vu sur Dealabs, Carrefour fait une offre 1 jeu à 10€ ou 3 jeux à 20€ parmi la sélection suivante:
R6 Siège https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-fr/game/rainbow-six-siege/
DOOM http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/
Killing Floor 2 http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...lling_Floor_2/
The Division https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/the-division
Diablo III https://eu.battle.net/d3/fr/
Fallout 4 http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/
Call of Duty Black Ops III
Assassin's Creed Unity https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/a...ns-creed-unity
Assassin's Creed Syndicate https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/a...reed-syndicate

Apparemment, d'après les commentaires, c'est national.
Je vais peut-être aller faire un tour à celui Porte de Montreuil pour me prendre The Division notamment.

EDIT: offre bien dispo au carrefour Montreuil (93) mais il restait pas grand chose: 1 Doom, 1 AC Unity, 1 AC Syndicate entre autre, mais pas de Division. Si quelqu'un prend un pack, je suis preneur d'un Division à 6,7€

----------


## Baalim

*Gurumin* à 2 € chez Bundlestars
Il s'agit d'un petit rpg mignon signé falcom.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/gurumin

Sinon, nouveau pick & mix bundle :
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promo...k-mix-bundle-7
Vu la gueule de la sélection, vous ne risquez pas de vous ruiner.

Redie à 4$
Ça m'a l'air d'être un pseudo Hotline mémé en 3D cubique.
https://chrono.gg/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/536990/Redie/

----------


## Highlander

> Retour de ticket to ride gratos offert par Asmodée
> https://www.tickettoridewithmax.com/


Clés à nouveau disponibles, je viens d'essayer à l'instant.

----------


## Memory

> Vu sur Dealabs, Carrefour fait une offre 1 jeu à 10€ ou 3 jeux à 20€ parmi la sélection suivante:
> R6 Siège https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-fr/game/rainbow-six-siege/
> DOOM http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/DOOM/
> Killing Floor 2 http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...lling_Floor_2/
> The Division https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/the-division
> Diablo III https://eu.battle.net/d3/fr/
> Fallout 4 http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/
> Call of Duty Black Ops III
> Assassin's Creed Unity https://www.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/a...ns-creed-unity
> ...


On fait une L.I.S.T.E ?




 ::ninja::  :mouhhahahaha:

----------


## Marmottas

> Ce moment où, au travers d'une référence, tu devines que les goûts télévisuels de Monsieur Baalim sont raccords avec sa curiosité vidéo-ludique... /frightened


Ce moment où, au travers d'une référence, tu devines que Monsieur Baalim est vieux...
(N'empêche qu'il doit être plus jeune que moi et que je ne vois pas du tout de quelle série il parle... Pour moi, Bernard Menez, c'est des chansons débiles, une pub pour la vache Grosjean - forcément et une courte carrière politique parisienne  ::P: )

----------


## Baalim

:Emo: 

Gryphon knight epic aura bientôt fait le tour des sitew bundles

http://dailyindiegame.com/superbundle_118.html

----------


## sebarnolds

> The little acre : 4.20 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-little-acre/


A ce prix là, faut pas hésiter si vous aimez les point'n clicks ! Il est court mais sympa et très joli.

----------


## Baalim

Lordz of the fallen deluxe à 4 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...n-deluxe-28354

----------


## Valenco

> Lordz of the fallen deluxe à 4 €
> https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...n-deluxe-28354


A ce prix, ce succédané pas dégueux de Dark Souls vaut le coup.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il est court mais sympa et très joli.





> Comme ma bite !


Quand c'est Mardi et que tu t'emmerdes comme un lundi...  :Facepalm: 

Sinon Rise of Nations à 5€ sur Steam, version remasterée, toussa toussa. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/28...ended_Edition/

Côté loose, vendredi on sera le 29... ce qui repousse au vendredi 6 Octobre pour connaître le contenu du Humble Monthly...

----------


## bbd

> Côté loose, vendredi on sera le 29... ce qui repousse au vendredi 6 Octobre pour connaître le contenu du Humble Monthly...


Attention, plus que quelques jours pour mettre en pause l'abonnement au monthly !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Et pourquoi pas sortir prendre l'air, pendant qu'on y est !

----------


## Valenco

Ouais. Ou faire du sport.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Et pourquoi pas sortir prendre l'air, pendant qu'on y est !





> Ouais. Ou faire du sport.


Ah mais ouais, voilà! Je comprenais pas pourquoi j'arrivais pas à me décider à m'abonner au monthly, je dois avoir une vie trop saine.

 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*Pinball FX3* est disponible au téléchargement sur Steam.
Visiblement on peut réintégrer certaines tables que l'on possède sur Pinball FX2, mais pas toutes...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> *Pinball FX3* est disponible au téléchargement sur Steam.
> Visiblement on peut réintégrer certaines tables que l'on possède sur Pinball FX2, mais pas toutes...


Ah bonne nouvelle !
Pour les tables, c'est hélas un peu la tradition chez Pinball fx

----------


## shazamic

Ca ne concerne que 4 tables sur les 70! (Les 2 South Park, Plants vs. Zombies & Ms. Splosion Man).
Donc Pbfx3 est gratos avec la table Sorcerer laAaiïir, comme avec Fx2. Les tables réimportées sont rafraichies et debugguées  :;): 
3 nouvelles tables en dlc, dans l'univers Universal : ET, retour vers le futur, Les dents de la mer. 9,99€

----------


## archer hawke

Ils les ont regroupées en pack ? Parce qu'en comparant la liste de mes dlc sur le 3 et du 2, j'ai l'impression d'en avoir moins...

----------


## Baalim

> Ca ne concerne que 4 tables sur les 70! (Les 2 South Park, Plants vs. Zombies & Ms. Splosion Man).
> Donc Pbfx3 est gratos avec la table Sorcerer laAaiïir, comme avec Fx2. Les tables réimportées sont rafraichies et debugguées 
> 3 nouvelles tables en dlc, dans l'univers Universal : ET, retour vers le futur, Les dents de la mer. 9,99€


Il vaudrait mieux que ça ne soit que temporaire parce que :




> FREE backwards compatibility! Bring your previous Pinball FX2 purchases with you to Pinball FX3 at no charge!


D'ailleurs, je vois que je suis censé posséder 10 dlc pour Pinball FX3.

----------


## Adu

> Il vaudrait mieux que ça ne soit que temporaire parce que :
> 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, je vois que je suis censé posséder 10 dlc pour Pinball FX3.


L'affichage dans le store Steam déconne, il t'indique des DLC non possédés alors que tu les possèdes, et dans le jeu ils s'affichent normalement

----------


## Bentic

> [...]
> Backwards Compatibility is a HUGE challenge. The store teams from Microsoft, Sony and Valve have all gone above and beyond for us, helping us pioneer solutions so you can bring your tables from Pinball FX2 to Pinball FX3 for FREE. There are tables that some of you purchased in 2010 – and will be able to play in a brand new game in 2017! We’re talking about jumping generations of technology and carrying history forward with us, which is difficult but exciting.
> 
> These backward compatibility solutions are not able to be tested in a live environment, so they are theoretical at the moment. We fully expect them to work, but we cannot test before launch, which is cause for some caution. There is a chance that some wires could be crossed up in the back-end, and it could take some time to sort out should these wires be crossed. It would be really awesome if the community could help us out and let us know what you are seeing when importing tables.
> [...]


En gros, c'est normal si tout ne passe pas tout de suite (à part les quelques mentionnées plus haut), ça devrait être résolu rapidement.
En tout cas en jeu, sur le magasin Steam je ne sais pas...

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de project nimbus à 11.24€ avec 25% de rabais
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...roject_Nimbus/

Amateurs de Gundam, à vos postes !

----------


## FB74

Bizarre le bundle, nombre de clés limité...
https://www.humblebundle.com/thq-nor...-bundle-encore

Et merde c'est pour de la Playstation...  :Emo:

----------


## odji

zonitron, c'est fini https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGamesOn...n_banned_from/

/fin hs

----------


## Baalim

> zonitron, c'est fini https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGamesOn...n_banned_from/
> 
> /fin hs


Argg tous mes beaux jeux qui disparaissent de mon compte  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> zonitron, c'est fini https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGamesOn...n_banned_from/
> 
> /fin hs


*snif*

Ce jour est un grand jour. Je suis empli de joie, ma foi en l'humanité se reconstitue, je suis en larmes tant ma joie est immense. Enfin Zonitron disparaît. Enfin le Mal est vaincu.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Je l'ai pas vu passé, peut être c'est pas bien :

*Homeworld Remastered Collection* à 7.99 sur humble

Perso j'hésite encore...

----------


## Nickocko

> Bizarre le bundle, nombre de clés limité...
> https://www.humblebundle.com/thq-nor...-bundle-encore
> 
> Et merde c'est pour de la Playstation...


Et pas pour la France.

----------


## Baalim

Ruiner 15.82$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7944/RUINER/

----------


## purEcontact

> Et pas pour la France.


Tu peux faire un compte us et rentrer les clés, non ?

----------


## Shapa

Oui.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je l'ai pas vu passé, peut être c'est pas bien :
> 
> *Homeworld Remastered Collection* à 7.99 sur humble
> 
> Perso j'hésite encore...


Il n'y a pas à hésiter si on aime le genre, elle est très réussie cette édition remastered, surtout depuis qu'elle a bien été patchée :;):

----------


## Mastaba

> Je l'ai pas vu passé, peut être c'est pas bien :
> 
> *Homeworld Remastered Collection* à 7.99 sur humble
> 
> Perso j'hésite encore...


Le jeu est très bien, mais y a surtout le mod complex qui rajoute des tonnes de trucs et justifie à lui seul le jeu.
D'ailleurs c'est les mecs de complex qui ont fait le remaster.

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle chez Indie Gala
https://www.indiegala.com/hump

HIVE: Altenum Wars, Little Kite et broke protocol n'ont pas l'air complètement pourris.

Pour les amateurs de HOG, on peut citer le récent (2 septembre 2017...) Crossroad Mysteries: The Broken Deal tandis que les fans de roguelikes burnés regarderont du côté de Spaceship Looter

----------


## Baalim

Groupees franchit le rubicon et propose une précommande j pop  ::o: 

https://groupees.com/jpop

Vermintide 4 pack à 20$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

*The division* à 14.14£ ou 26.52£ en version gold
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TCTD-EM...s-the-division
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TCTDGE/...n-gold-edition

Cubic relax bundle
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-relax

----------


## Clydopathe

Vous auriez un bon plan pour Total War Warhammer?

----------


## nova

> Vous auriez un bon plan pour Total War Warhammer?


Le bundle du mois de mars 2017  ::trollface::

----------


## Clydopathe

Le 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

*Lords of the fallen* deluxe 2.88€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

Tiens, j'avais complètement raté la baisse de prix d'*excubitor* (réalisé par les gens de tropico) à 3 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/357030/Excubitor/

----------


## Shapa

> Le 2


Le bundle du mois de mars 2018  ::trollface::

----------


## Gloppy

> Le bundle du mois de mars 2018


Ah, ah, tellement juste :D

----------


## nova

> Le bundle du mois de mars 2018


 :^_^:

----------


## Kargadum

> Le 2


~40€ sur Instant gaming, site gris qui n'a pas encore eu de scandale et au sav très efficace.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai pris sur Game Planet UK pour 45€ site complètement légal  ::): .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *The division* à 14.14£ ou 26.52£ en version gold
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TCTD-EM...s-the-division
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TCTDGE/...n-gold-edition
> 
> Cubic relax bundle
> https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-relax


The Division est toujours à 10€ seul ou à 6,7€ en bundle avec 3 jeux chez Carrefour (en magasin, 1 jeu pour 10€ ou 3 jeux pour 20€).

D'ailleurs, je cherche toujours quelqu'un pour me prendre un exemplaire, mon Carrefour n'en ayant plus en stock...

----------


## Baalim

A la santé des spéculateurs...

----------


## Gordor

Haha !

----------


## Setzer

Ca me fait tellement plaisir :D

----------


## Baalim

Syberia 3 12.64€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/sybe...am-key--3116-1

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas  de leclerc, the division à 12.64€ chez amazon
Probablement moins cher en prenant la livraison lente.

https://www.amazon.fr/Just-For-Games-The-Division/

----------


## pesos

C'est mieux avec le lien qui marche  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est mieux avec le lien qui marche


Ben ouais mais là, tu as à priori réintégré le lien de référencement.  :;): 


EDIT : ah ben non, plus de réduction pour une livraison lente.

----------


## Myope

Pour le coup, j'ai trouvé mieux que ig pour warhammer. Pris sur 2game à 31 euro mais il est plus à ce prix je crois.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> D'ailleurs, je cherche toujours quelqu'un pour me prendre un exemplaire, mon Carrefour n'en ayant plus en stock...


Ca c'est con... Y a plus de The Division dans ton Carrefour, alors qu'il n'y a quasiment que ça, des carrefours dans The Division...

----------


## Valenco

:Facepalm:

----------


## pesos

> The Division est toujours à 10€ seul ou à 6,7€ en bundle avec 3 jeux chez Carrefour (en magasin, 1 jeu pour 10€ ou 3 jeux pour 20€).
> 
> D'ailleurs, je cherche toujours quelqu'un pour me prendre un exemplaire, mon Carrefour n'en ayant plus en stock...


Je dois passer a Carrefour pour une Switch aujourd'hui (si j'ai le temps) ou demain. Je jetterai un œil si tu veux.

----------


## madgic

> Pour le coup, j'ai trouvé mieux que ig pour warhammer. Pris sur 2game à 31 euro mais il est plus à ce prix je crois.


Je l'ai pris aussi là fin juillet vers 30€ mais maintenant la promo à baissé, il est à £34.99 donc un peu plus de 40€ oar Paypal. Et au moins c'est plus legit. 2games est présent sur isthereanydeals et dans la liste des partenaires approuvés de Sega.

----------


## Kargadum

> Je l'ai pris aussi là fin juillet vers 30€ mais maintenant la promo à baissé, il est à £34.99 donc un peu plus de 40€ oar Paypal. Et au moins c'est plus legit. 2games est présent sur isthereanydeals et dans la liste des partenaires approuvés de Sega.


"Tousse"  ::ninja::

----------


## Adu

> Ca c'est con... Y a plus de The Division dans ton Carrefour, alors qu'il n'y a quasiment que ça, des carrefours dans The Division...


 :Clap:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je dois passer a Carrefour pour une Switch aujourd'hui (si j'ai le temps) ou demain. Je jetterai un œil si tu veux.


Je veux bien merci. Mais la version PC, pas la version Switch  ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Sinon, on en est où de la L.I.S.T.E ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Tracks, le jeu de train mignon, est à 8$... Tout petit rabais.
https://chrono.gg/?a=default

----------


## La Chouette

Pyre à -25% (soit 14.99€) sur Steam. Jetez-vous dessus, c'est un super visual novel combiné à un super "jeu de sport". Mon jeu de l'année.

----------


## odji

vu sur dealabs, black desert online a -40% 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...Desert_Online/

et un nouveau bundle chez otaku:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-7

----------


## Marmottas

> et un nouveau bundle chez otaku:
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-7


Avec Glass Masquerade un jeu sans aucun enjeu ni difficulté mais d'un zen absolu (bref, il s'agit de faire des puzzles)

----------


## FrousT

> Pyre à -25% (soit 14.99€) sur Steam. Jetez-vous dessus, c'est un super visual novel combiné à un super "jeu de sport". Mon jeu de l'année.


 :Bave: 

Pas le temps mais je bave partout tellement j'ai envie d'y jouer  ::cry::  Mais Divinity OS 2 va ruiner mon sommeil déjà  :Emo:

----------


## La Chouette

> Pas le temps mais je bave partout tellement j'ai envie d'y jouer  Mais Divinity OS 2 va ruiner mon sommeil déjà


Ruine un peu plus ton sommeil, c'est pas grave  ::trollface:: 

Ah, il y a aussi eu une mise à jour pour Pyre, qui rajoute un New Game + particulièrement féroce (IA en difficile, possibilité d'activer les challenges optionnels dès le début du jeu, avec obligation d'en choisir au moins 3... j'ai activé les 12, j'ai pas gagné un seul de mes trois matchs). Toujours pas de traduction pour les anglophobes, par contre (et ça risque de prendre du temps, puisque le jeu est essentiellement un visual novel de 12-15 heures)

----------


## Baalim

Anime treasure bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/anime

 Avec notamment le douteux treasure of a blizzard.

L'étrange islands - non places à 1 € sur steam ou 1.20 $ chez itch.io pour une version drm free et une clé steam.
https://carlburton.itch.io/islands

----------


## Baalim

Earthlock 3.81€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...tival-of-magic

----------


## leboz

Et Baalim qui passe tranquille la barre des 6000 jeux sous Steam   ::O:   ::O: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Wolverine

Humble Gems 2 avec des versions Steam / MacOS / Linux quand ça existe

*Pay what you want* 
The Count Lucanor
Hustle Cat
Tattletail

*au moins 6,31$ (actuellement)*
Pinstripe
Slayaway Camp
Apotheon

*au moins 10$*
Cryptark
Has-Been Heroes

----------


## Olima

::o:  ! Foncez sur Lucarnor, c'est tout choupinou  !

----------


## shazamic

Mad bullet à 1€, petit rail shooter sympa (mais court)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/452860/Mad_Bullets/

----------


## Baalim

> Et Baalim qui passe tranquille la barre des 6000 jeux sous Steam   
> 
> http://<a href="http://www.casimages...51.jpg</a></a>


Oh l'autre  ::o: 
Espèce de stalker !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Humble Gems 2 avec des versions Steam / MacOS / Linux quand ça existe
> 
> *Pay what you want* 
> The Count Lucanor
> Hustle Cat
> Tattletail
> 
> *au moins 6,31$ (actuellement)*
> Pinstripe
> ...


Sans deconner... Cryptark ??
Il vient de sortir (et je viens de l'acheter  :Emo: )

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Cryptark vient de sortir ? J'ai dû voir jouer Choca dessus il y a plus d'1 an  ::huh::

----------


## Setzer

Il était en EA

----------


## Baalim

Fallout gratos
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38..._Playing_Game/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Sans deconner... Cryptark ??
> Il vient de sortir (et je viens de l'acheter )


Erf je reluquais le bundle pour Has been Heroes (entre autres) et je pensais te demander si tu voulais toujours Cryptark.

----------


## sousoupou

> Oh l'autre 
> Espèce de stalker !


6000 jeux certes, mais plus de 600 encore en WL  ::rolleyes:: 




> Erf je reluquais le bundle pour Has been Heroes (entre autres) et je pensais te demander si tu voulais toujours Cryptark.


Moi moi moi moi moi !!!

Sinon je veux bien m'associer avec un autre canard pour prendre le tiers 3, seul Cryptark m'intéresse !

Et comme personne n'avait répondu à ma proposition pour le Motorsport Manager du bundle précédent, je retente ma chance  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

20 jeux, 3 dlc, 1 bande son pour 1.49 $
Etonnamment, il n'y a pas de AAA.  ::siffle:: 

https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-6

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Moi moi moi moi moi !!!
> 
> Sinon je veux bien m'associer avec un autre canard pour prendre le tiers 3, seul Cryptark m'intéresse !


Je t'ai MP  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Baalim arrive presque à faire planter mon Steam : impossible de charger la liste de ses 6015 (oui déjà 15 de plus) jeux...?

----------


## velociraptor

Bah si il a son compte depuis plus de 10 ans cela fait même pas 2 jeux par jour  ::siffle::

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Fallout gratos
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/38..._Playing_Game/


Merci !!!!!

Je vous annonce *Fallout 2* gratuit dans ... *1 an et 2 mois et 1 jour*

Euh il y a une liste de record sur les annonces de bons plans ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Olima

> Fallout gratos
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/38..._Playing_Game/


Merci, je l'ai sur Gog mais vu que je le lance jamais ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je t'ai MP


(si vous savez pas quoi faire de Apotheon...  ::P:  )

----------


## Bibik

> 20 jeux, 3 dlc, 1 bande son pour 1.49 $
> Etonnamment, il n'y a pas de AAA. 
> 
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-6


Bundle value 72.75$  :tired:

----------


## sousoupou

> Je t'ai MP


Merci  ::wub:: 

Les sous sont partis  :;): 

Edit : clé déjà reçue et activée dans la foulée, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Baalim

> 6000 jeux certes, mais plus de 600 encore en WL 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi moi moi moi moi !!!
> 
> Sinon je veux bien m'associer avec un autre canard pour prendre le tiers 3, seul Cryptark m'intéresse !
> 
> Et comme personne n'avait répondu à ma proposition pour le Motorsport Manager du bundle précédent, je retente ma chance


Faut bien avouer que je mets en liste de souhaits tout et n'importe quoi, histoire de pouvoir suivre les variations de prix  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

> Faut bien avouer que je mets en liste de souhaits tout et n'importe quoi, histoire de pouvoir suivre les variations de prix


C'est bizarre ce besoin de se justifier  ::P: 

Je te charrie, je sais bien que tu as une réputation à tenir  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est bizarre ce besoin de se justifier 
> 
> Je te charrie, je sais bien que tu as une réputation à tenir


Tu remarqueras que je n'ai justifié que la Wl, pas mon compte  :;):

----------


## sousoupou

Oui, mais je mets ça sur le compte de ta retenue naturelle  ::P: 

Trêve de plaisanterie, c'est pas bête ton système, j'imagine que comme ça tu as toutes les notifs Steam en cas de promo...
Mais ça ne fait pas doublons avec les mails d'ITAD ?

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, mais je mets ça sur le compte de ta retenue naturelle 
> 
> Trêve de plaisanterie, c'est pas bête ton système, j'imagine que comme ça tu as toutes les notifs Steam en cas de promo...
> Mais ça ne fait pas doublons avec les mails d'ITAD ?


Ouais, ça fait doublon mais comme les notif d'ITAD sont réglées pour ne se déclencher qu'en cas de promos à -75%, ça reste supportable  ::): 

Monsti gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

----------


## Bentic

> Faut bien avouer que je mets en liste de souhaits tout et n'importe quoi, histoire de pouvoir suivre les variations de prix





> Trêve de plaisanterie, c'est pas bête ton système, j'imagine que comme ça tu as toutes les notifs Steam en cas de promo...
> Mais ça ne fait pas doublons avec les mails d'ITAD ?


La vraie question, c'est: pourquoi suivre les variations de prix de tout et n'importe quoi ?

----------


## La Chouette

> La vraie question, c'est: pourquoi suivre les variations de prix de tout et n'importe quoi ?


Pour rester le maître du topic des bons plans, bien entendu.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Pour rester le maître du topic des bons plans, bien entendu.


Et donc de l'univers. Je propose de l'appeler Maître ! (cf  Fallout)

----------


## Baalim

> Et donc de l'univers. Je propose de l'appeler Maître ! (cf  Fallout)


C'est exactement ça. Par contre, c'est un plan sur le long terme.

Stasis 5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/4837/STASIS/

Ken Follet's The Pillars of the Earth à 17.5 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-of-the-Earth/

----------


## Bentic

> Pour rester le maître du topic des plans, bien entendu.


 ::ninja:: 



> C'est exactement ça. Par contre, c'est un * plan sur le long terme.


C'est ce que je dis  ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, la question était pourquoi suivre le prix d'autant de jeux, que tu ne mettrais pas spécialement dans ta liste de souhaits sinon ?
A moins que si...  :tired:   :WTF:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> (si vous savez pas quoi faire de Apotheon...  )


Désolée, je l'ai activé  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin

Envoyé par Olima 
(si vous savez pas quoi faire de Apotheon...  ::P:  )[/QUOTE]

Tu cherches toujours Apotheon ?

----------


## Olima

> Envoyé par Olima 
> (si vous savez pas quoi faire de Apotheon...  )


Tu cherches toujours Apotheon ?[/QUOTE]

C'est plus de la curiosité qu'autre chose, mais si tu me le cèdes à vil prix ou en échange d'une clé (il faut que je vérifie ce qui me reste), je veux bien tester  :;):

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Retour de ticket to ride gratos offert par Asmodée
> https://www.tickettoridewithmax.com/en


Il y a des canards qui ont reçu quelque chose ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a des canards qui ont reçu quelque chose ?


Ouaip.

----------


## Olima

Super Meat Boy 2 Dark Edition à -33% : http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...e_End_Is_Nigh/

----------


## Baalim

The walking dead season 3 à 8.5€
Clé telltale.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-New-Frontier/

----------


## The Kusabi

> Il y a des canards qui ont reçu quelque chose ?


Tu recevras rien automatiquement, le 1er émail que tu as reçu, clique sur générer le code.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Tu recevras rien automatiquement, le 1er émail que tu as reçu, clique sur générer le code.


Le problème c'est que je n'ai même pas reçu le 1er mail...  ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

Convoy et son ost à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/

Heroin's anthem à 6.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/53...e_Anthem_Zero/

----------


## Baalim

*Outline*, jeu de plateforme étrange en noir et blanc dans lequel vous dirigez un effaceur, est gratos jusqu'à demain.
J'ai essayé, ça a l'air très correct. Et puis, avec 3 Mo au compteur, ça ne va pas surcharger votre disque dur.

https://managore.itch.io/outline

----------


## nitobzh

Finalement, la FNAC a décidé de s'occuper de LA LISTE pour Prey
19€ + artbook offert ( à ajouter au panier)
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/n448233/...Artbook-offert

----------


## Baalim

> Le problème c'est que je n'ai même pas reçu le 1er mail...



Tu n'as trouvé personne pour t'en filer une ?

----------


## pesos

> Je veux bien merci. Mais la version PC, pas la version Switch


Bon je suis passé voir mais y'avait pas, désolé  :ouaiouai:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bon je suis passé voir mais y'avait pas, désolé


Pas de souci, merci quand même  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Finalement, la FNAC a décidé de s'occuper de LA LISTE pour Prey
> 19€ + artbook offert ( à ajouter au panier)
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/n448233/...Artbook-offert


Pour station de jeu 4 uniquement, non ?

----------


## nitobzh

> Pour station de jeu 4 uniquement, non ?


Il y était mais il n'est plus dispo sur pc désormais mais seulement sur ps4 et Xone  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> La vraie question, c'est: pourquoi suivre les variations de prix de tout et n'importe quoi ?


Pour pouvoir mieux prédire l'opportunité d'une promotion suivant ce que l'on devine du devenir du titre.
Pour confirmer qu'un jeu a bidé et que c'est une bouse.
Pour surveiller si un éditeur est plus ou moins sensible à la pratique des soldes (tous ne bradent pas au même rythme).

Le bon exemple, c'est les Early Access. Originellement, ils étaient censés coûter de plus en plus cher, à raison de leur état d'avancement jusqu'à la release (Dirt Rally par exemple).
Sauf qu'à un moment, on a vu ces jeux pas finis entrer sur le marché des rabais (joli camouflet pour les backers de première heure, au passage).
Tout cela n'empêchant pas in fine un redressement brutal du tarif (Ark par exemple).
Par ailleurs, tu peux t'intéresser à un jeu (Space Hulk : Deathwing), constater que sa base de joueurs s'est effrondrée (steamcharts) et donc attendre une solde prochaine en espérant que l'éditeur comprenne qu'il faut le vendre moins de 20€.

Bref, c'est passionnant le suivi des rabais.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Tu n'as trouvé personne pour t'en filer une ?


Non, mais en même temps j'ai pas explicitement demandé  ::P: 
J'espérais juste que tout le monde me réponde en cœur "Nous aussi, ça doit être un problème général...". Oui j'aime bien rêvé.
Si quelqu'un passe par là et a reçu une clé "Ticket to ride" en trop, ça doit être la mienne !

Merci de votre attention

----------


## Baalim

> Pour pouvoir mieux prédire l'opportunité d'une promotion suivant ce que l'on devine du devenir du titre.
> Pour confirmer qu'un jeu a bidé et que c'est une bouse.
> Pour surveiller si un éditeur est plus ou moins sensible à la pratique des soldes (tous ne bradent pas au même rythme).
> 
> Le bon exemple, c'est les Early Access. Originellement, ils étaient censés coûter de plus en plus cher, à raison de leur état d'avancement jusqu'à la release (Dirt Rally par exemple).
> Sauf qu'à un moment, on a vu ces jeux pas finis entrer sur le marché des rabais (joli camouflet pour les backers de première heure, au passage).
> Tout cela n'empêchant pas in fine un redressement brutal du tarif (Ark par exemple).
> Par ailleurs, tu peux t'intéresser à un jeu (Space Hulk : Deathwing), constater que sa base de joueurs s'est effrondrée (steamcharts) et donc attendre une solde prochaine en espérant que l'éditeur comprenne qu'il faut le vendre moins de 20€.
> 
> Bref, c'est passionnant le suivi des rabais.


Grace à Oldnoobie, j'ai même plus besoin de m'emmerder à rédiger une réponse. :Cigare: (d'autant qu'il a bien cerné l'intérêt de la manoeuvre)
Après enhanced steam, voici "EnNoobie cpc", un plugin exclusif et gratuit, garanti sans DRM.

Avec, en plus, la fonction exceptionnelle qui rajoute des gros mots quand on écrit un message à propos de GOG  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, mais en même temps j'ai pas explicitement demandé 
> J'espérais juste que tout le monde me réponde en cœur "Nous aussi, ça doit être un problème général...". Oui j'aime bien rêvé.
> Si quelqu'un passe par là et a reçu une clé "Ticket to ride" en trop, ça doit être la mienne !
> 
> Merci de votre attention


Essaye celle que je t'envoie en MP. Je ne crois pas l'avoir utilisée.  :;): 



Plein de promotions Team17 chez gamersgate/gamersgate UK.
LA Cops 2.71 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-LACOPS-GN/la-cops

Windscape, 4.37 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-WINDSCAPE/windscape

Through the woods à 6.8£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-THROUGH...ough-the-woods

----------


## archer hawke

Un petit bon plan pour : Sunless Sea - Zubmariner ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si tu trouves un bon plan, je suis preneuse aussi, j'attendais les prochaines soldes.

----------


## Baalim

Disney megapack à 25.62 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/52412

14 jeux dont Epic Mickey 2 et Split second.

----------


## Valenco

Y a aussi du Disney en promo sur GOG.  :;):

----------


## Whiskey

> Disney megapack à 25.62 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/52412
> 
> 14 jeux dont Epic Mickey 2 et Split second.


Attention tout de meme certain jeux dont split second a un drm de type securom avec installation limité.

----------


## Baalim

Très joli bundle chez indie gala avec impossible creature, warhammer space crusade, war for overworld, dungeon lords, lethal league, tempest et Guns of Icarus Alliance etc.  ::O: 
https://www.indiegala.com/warhammer

----------


## nova

> Très joli bundle chez indie gala avec impossible creature, warhammer space crusade, war for overworld, dungeon lords, lethal league, tempest et Guns of Icarus Alliance etc. 
> https://www.indiegala.com/warhammer
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/02/711...66ae744cdc.png


Ce VRP low cost... War of the overworld c'est qu'un coupon de réduc  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Ce VRP low cost... War of the overworld c'est qu'un coupon de réduc


Ah.....  ::O: 
Je me suis fait eu  :Facepalm: 



Strain tactics à 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/?a=default

----------


## Harvester

Si quelqu'un se retrouve avec un Space Wolf en trop, j'ai pas mal de trucs à l'échange !

----------


## Baalim

> Si quelqu'un se retrouve avec un Space Wolf en trop, j'ai pas mal de trucs à l'échange !


J'ai  :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai


Tu te debarasserais pas du DLC pour Tempest dans la foulée?

----------


## Baalim

> Tu te debarasserais pas du DLC pour Tempest dans la foulée?


Ah , pour le coup, non. C'est en partie pour ça que j'ai pris.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah , pour le coup, non. C'est en partie pour ça que j'ai pris.


C'est pas grave, merci quand meme  :;):

----------


## FB74

*Tomb Raider* à 4.90$ sur NewEgg:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16832166138

(Code SQEN15OFF)

----------


## nova

> Ah..... 
> Je me suis fait eu


Moi aussi  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

:haha: 

Humm...  :tired: 


AUdiosurf 2 à 3.85 €uros
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/audiosurf-2


Et un bundle mobile made in Corée du Sud.
https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle

----------


## Harvester

> J'ai


Je voulais dire "quelqu'un à qui je peux refiler un truc qu'il n'a pas"  ::siffle::

----------


## Bentic

Merci pour vos explications sur le suivi de n'importe quoi.
Du coup, je vous laisse analyser tout ça, et me contente de suivre le topic  ::ninja::

----------


## shazamic

Battlefield 4 à 4€ (vu sur dealabs)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/battlefield-4

----------


## Supergounou

Y a du solo sur BF4?

----------


## Baalim

> Y a du solo sur BF4?


Ouaip. Une petite campagne très scriptée et pas terrible, si ma mémoire est bonne.

----------


## Supergounou

Du Battlefield quoi, j'en attends pas plus  ::): 

Mais 6h de scripts pour 4€, ça peut se tenter je trouve.

----------


## Dicentim

Oui la campagne fait voyager, ça pète dans tous les sens et la réalisation tient bien la route.

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a aussi quelques missions coop.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour vos explications sur le suivi de n'importe quoi.
> Du coup, je vous laisse analyser tout ça, et me contente de suivre le topic


Pro-tip : le topic te donne le bon plan, c'est à dire la promo. Au mieux on te précisera peut-être si c'est le historical lowest, mais est-ce que c'est le bon moment pour acheter....

----------


## Bentic

Oui oui, j'arrive quand même à faire le tri et évaluer si ça vaut la peine pour moi après votre écrémage, ça dégrossit déjà pas mal  ::): 
Si je devais acheter tout ce que vous postez, je ferais concurrence au patron  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Rappelons les principes :

Les jeux vidéo, c'est mal;
Acheter, c'est mal,
La société de consommation, c'est mal.
Ah, et Ruvon, c'est mal aussi.

Ceci étant rappelé, *Dark souls III season's pass* à 11.29 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/dark-souls-iii-season-pass

*Homesick*, 7 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/homesick

Le barré *straima* à 2.37 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/399140/Straima/

Le duo *The escapists + the escapists walking dead* à 4.83 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-ESC...ng-dead-deluxe

----------


## Oldnoobie

GOG aussi, c'est mal. Ou nul. Oui en fait c'est ptet juste nul. Bon j'ai rien dit pour cette fois.

----------


## Supergounou

> Battlefield 4 à 4€ (vu sur dealabs)
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/battlefield-4


Ah bon bah _out of stock_. Tant pis, pas sûr que j'y aurai joué un jour d'façons.

----------


## darkvador

Dishonored definitive edition à 6€ sur gamesplanet.

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...am-key--1061-6

Vous savez si les DLC valent le coup? Pendant les soldes steam le jeu de base ne coûte presque rien mais il me semble que cette édition est toujours plus chère que ça.

----------


## pesos

Bien-sur qu'ils valent le coup !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ils valent le coût, toujours.

----------


## pikkpi

> Dishonored definitive edition à 6€ sur gamesplanet.
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...am-key--1061-6
> 
> Vous savez si les DLC valent le coup? Pendant les soldes steam le jeu de base ne coûte presque rien mais il me semble que cette édition est toujours plus chère que ça.


J'ai trouvé les 2 DLC scénarisés limite mieux que le jeu de base, notamment au niveau des pouvoirs mieux foutus. 

( ça remonte mais il me semble que dans le jeu de base on était vite limité dans les choix de capacités si on voulait faire un run pacifique )

----------


## Marmottas

> Rappelons les principes :
> 
> Les jeux vidéo, c'est mal;
> Acheter, c'est mal,
> La société de consommation, c'est mal.
> Ah, et Ruvon, c'est mal aussi.


Et rien sur l'Amiga ?
Déjà hier quand tu as posté des bons plans sur des jeux Team 17 sans aucune pique, je sentais que tu filais un mauvais coton mais là...

 ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

> Il y a aussi quelques missions coop.


Sur le 4 ? Nop ça c'est sur le 3 je crois.

----------


## Baalim

> Et rien sur l'Amiga ?
> Déjà hier quand tu as posté des bons plans sur des jeux Team 17 sans aucune pique, je sentais que tu filais un mauvais coton mais là...


J'avoue que j'ai été tenté.  ::ninja:: 
Ah tiens, voila justement the escapists 2 à 13.07 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-escapists-2

L'amiga, tout le monde sait que c'est le mal. Ruvon, y'a encore des candides qui le prennent pour un type bien intentionné.

----------


## Mastaba

> Rappelons les principes :
> 
> Les jeux vidéo, c'est mal;
> Acheter, c'est mal,
> La société de consommation, c'est mal.
> Ah, et Ruvon, c'est mal aussi.


Peut-on vraiment appeler ca des jeux vidéo?

C'est pour ca qu'il faut payer le moins cher possible, pour réduire le mal.

Jouer c'est consommer, c'est pour ca qu'on ne joue pas aux jeux.

----------


## Ruvon

Ça commente les conneries que dit Baalim mais y a personne pour dire que m'inclure dans cette liste, c'est n'importe quoi ?  :tired: 

J'vois l'genre.




> Ruvon, y'a encore des candides qui le prennent pour un type bien intentionné.


Comment quelqu'un pourrait penser que je suis bien intentionné, avec ce qu'on inflige aux candidats du Koh Lanta depuis 3 saisons ?  ::trollface::

----------


## KiwiX

> AUdiosurf 2 à 3.85 €uros
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/audiosurf-2


Oulala, à ce prix-là, prenez-le et balancez votre musique préférée dans les différents modes proposés par le jeu, vous allez kiffay <3

----------


## Marmottas

> L'amiga, tout le monde sait que c'est le mal. Ruvon, y'a encore des candides qui le prennent pour un type bien intentionné.


Ruvon, je ne le connais pas... Le ST, j'en ai entendu parler par contre...  ::P:

----------


## rogercoincoin

ATARI  RULES  !
 ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## Hyeud

Le jeu Emmanuelle  ::huh::

----------


## loki111

> Le jeu Emmanuelle


Oui.
c'est un jeu d'aventure fait par Coktel Vision (une boîte française).
Et t'emballes pas, ça reste très soft.

----------


## acdctabs

Il était plus joli sur Amiga d'ailleurs !

----------


## Hyeud

> Oui.
> c'est un jeu d'aventure fait par Coktel Vision (une boîte française).
> Et t'emballes pas, ça reste très soft.


Je m'emballe pas, je pensais pas que ça existait.

----------


## Adu

> Oui.
> c'est un jeu d'aventure fait par Coktel Vision (une boîte française).
> Et t'emballes pas, ça reste très soft.


Fascination > Emmanuelle sur Atari 


Et Atari vaincra !

----------


## Baalim

> Je m'emballe pas, je pensais pas que ça existait.


Ils ont d'ailleurs récidivé quelques années plus tard avec Fascination, sans licence celui-là.  :;): 
Avant ça, il y avait eu Geisha.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fascination > Emmanuelle sur Atari 
> 
> 
> Et Atari vaincra !




Argh grillé  :Emo:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Oulala, à ce prix-là, prenez-le et balancez votre musique préférée dans les différents modes proposés par le jeu, vous allez kiffay <3


il apporte une grosse différence vis-à-vis de Audiosurf premier du nom ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui.
> 
> Et t'emballes pas, ça reste très soft.


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

50 Years, stratégie light, est à 2 $
https://chrono.gg/

Celui ou celle à qui je l'avais offert sur cpcgifts m'avait dit que ça restait très basique dans le gameplay.

Neptunia 2 à 4.19 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...tunia-rebirth2

Un bundle articy draft
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...tellers-bundle
Avec du software et des jeux (the descendants, the details, gloria victis)

10 € pour la version à usage commercial et gloria victis

----------


## odji

artifex mundi chez groupees..
https://groupees.com/artifexmundi

----------


## FB74

*Need for Speed (2016)* à *6.99* euros sur GreenManGaming:
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/need-for-speed/

(Peut être un Voucher qui traine... )

----------


## FB74

Nouvel Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/stardock-bundle

----------


## gundz

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/stardock-bundle


D'ailleurs pour Sins Of A Solar Empire je conseille le mod: http://www.moddb.com/mods/enhanced-4x-mod

Edit: C'est bien Offworld Trading Company ?

----------


## fatalix41

Vraiment excellent ce bundle, ashes of the singularity me fait grave de l'oeil avec sins rebellion mais je pars en vacances à la fin du mois donc plus de thune  ::cry::  Du coup, je prend le 2ème palier, et j'attendrai qu'il revienne en promo/bundle.

Mais excellent vu le prix  :;):

----------


## McCauley

> *Need for Speed (2016)* à *6.99* euros sur GreenManGaming:
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/need-for-speed/
> 
> (Peut être un Voucher qui traine... )


OMG, merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Metaldeth

> Edit: C'est bien Offworld Trading Company ?


Offworld Trading Company a eu un 8/10 dans Canard PC.

La conclusion du test (par Louis Ferdinand Sebum) dit ceci :
                                                      "Oubliez RUSE et Wargame. Offworld  Trading Company est LE titre de stratégie en temps réel le plus original  de ces dernières années. En réussissant à rendre un jeu de spéculation  financière, sans le moindre affrontement, aussi excitant et frénétique  que Starcraft 2, l'équipe de Mohawk Games a réussi un tour de force de  game design. Malheureusement. sa courbe d'apprentissage bien raide et  l'aridité de son interface le réservent à un publie motivé ou  téléspectateur de Bloomberg TV."

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ils ont d'ailleurs récidivé quelques années plus tard avec Fascination, sans licence celui-là.


Bof, à part la douche au début du jeu, je ne me souviens pas de grand chose d'osé.

----------


## KiwiX

> il apporte une grosse différence vis-à-vis de Audiosurf premier du nom ?


Pas vraiment de révolution (sauf la lecture des vidéos youtube via une recherche intégrée au jeu). Le workshop rajoute des trucs aussi (des modifications visuelles mais pas seulement, de nouveaux mods aussi) donc c'est cool. Après, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des tricheurs depuis le début du jeu quand on voit certains scores mais à part ça, c'est sympa pour faire un break ce genre de jeu.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Bof, à part la douche au début du jeu, je ne me souviens pas de grand chose d'osé.


Dans Fascination il y a la douche, et quelques autres scènes dénudées... qui ne sont que dans les versions disquettes. La version CD (avec doublage anglais et sous titres multilingue) visant aussi le marché américain le jeu a été censuré : la séquence de la douche disparait, le magazine sur les bikini devient un mag sur les bagnoles, quelques topless sont rhabillés.

----------


## Baalim

Lego World 10.20€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/lego-worlds

----------


## la Vieille

> Dans Fascination il y a la douche, et quelques autres scènes dénudées... qui ne sont que dans les versions disquettes. La version CD (avec doublage anglais et sous titres multilingue) visant aussi le marché américain le jeu a été censuré : la séquence de la douche disparait, le magazine sur les bikini devient un mag sur les bagnoles, quelques topless sont rhabillés.


Logique, quand on fait un jeu érotique…

----------


## sousoupou

> *Need for Speed (2016)* à *6.99* euros sur GreenManGaming:
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/need-for-speed/
> 
> (Peut être un Voucher qui traine... )


Je pense qu'ils n'avaient que 2 clés à vendre, à minuit c'était déjà "Out of Stock"  :Emo:

----------


## pesos

Ça m'étonne quand même qu'ils aient pu trouver 2 personnes intéressées  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai rarement désinstallé un jeu de voitures aussi vite. Et cette impression de se sentir sale en y jouant... conduite pétée de paquebot de merde pour "faire genre y a de l'inertie", histoire débile à se rentrer des coffrets DVD AB Productions dans le rectum, je n'aurais jamais cru possible d'outrager autant la licence.

----------


## Baalim

Teso 8€
https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...s-online-19435

----------


## Baalim

Vampyr 29.22 € chez play asia.
https://www.play-asia.com/vampyr-steam/13/70bgqx

Get Even à 17.36 €
https://www.play-asia.com/get-even-steam/13/70baj5

FAllout 4 GOTY 24.34 €
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-4-...team/13/70bg9x

----------


## sousoupou

> J'ai rarement désinstallé un jeu de voitures aussi vite. Et cette impression de se sentir sale en y jouant... conduite pétée de paquebot de merde pour "faire genre y a de l'inertie", histoire débile à se rentrer des coffrets DVD AB Productions dans le rectum, je n'aurais jamais cru possible d'outrager autant la licence.


Il est bien alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Hurtplug

Normalement il est en démo gratuite sur Uplay, vous pouvez donc tester avant l'achat, c'est un jeu de voiture popcorn, ce sont les cinématiques qui m'ont fait rester et donner de l'argent, ok c'est AB prod, mais c'est cool d'avoir des cut scenes avec des vrais acteurs (qui jouent correctement au demeurant) comme dans les meilleures années du jeu vidéo :-)

----------


## Baalim

The uncertain, 2.55 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-uncertain-pc/

Damned, j'ai toujours pas eu le temps de le lancer  :Facepalm:

----------


## nova

> Vampyr 29.22 € chez play asia.
> https://www.play-asia.com/vampyr-steam/13/70bgqx
> 
> Get Even à 17.36 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/get-even-steam/13/70baj5
> 
> FAllout 4 GOTY 24.34 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-4-...team/13/70bg9x



Vampyr déjà en baisse de prix alors que le jeu est pas sorti. Ca sent mauvais pour Dont nod  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Vampyr déjà en baisse de prix alors que le jeu est pas sorti. Ca sent mauvais pour Dont nod


Faut voir. Play asia a pas mal de précommandes à tarif TRÈS avantageux.

----------


## Stelarc

Le season pass de Dark Souls 3 à 12,50€ sur dlgamer.

----------


## Baalim

Même si j'ai, à titre personnel, encore des doutes sur le site, je précise que *Project Nimbus*, jeu de mecha récemment sorti d'EA, est à 8.61 € sur 2game.
https://2game.com/eu/project-nimbus-early-access

Lequel va d'ailleurs voir son prix officiel augmenter très prochainement.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...roject_Nimbus/


Rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo mais superlauncher est gratuit actuellement.
https://sharewareonsale.com/s/pcwins...ay-coupon-sale

Pour ceux qui voudraient en savoir plus :
https://pcwinsoft.wordpress.com/2012...s-for-windows/

----------


## nova

> Faut voir. Play asia a pas mal de précommandes à tarif TRÈS avantageux.


Ah je savais pas.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah je savais pas.



Actuellement tu as battlechaser à 21 €, le prochain mordor à 30 €,  Elex à 31 €, Evil Within 2 à 32 € etc.
J'avais eu le Dishonored death of the outsider à 13.3 €

----------


## Woshee

Sur play Asia, ça fait quand même bizarre:




> Article en Précommande. Expected to ship: Jan, 01. 1970


 :tired:

----------


## pesos

> Actuellement tu as battlechaser à 21 €, le prochain mordor à 30 €,  Elex à 31 €, Evil Within 2 à 32 € etc.
> J'avais eu le Dishonored death of the outsider à 13.3 €


T'avais eu la clé à temps pour preload ? Pas de soucis particulier ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Sur play Asia, ça fait quand même bizarre:


C'est le début du timestamp sous linux, équivalent à 0. En gros ils n'ont pas mis de date et ça s'affiche comme ça.

----------


## Baalim

> T'avais eu la clé à temps pour preload ? Pas de soucis particulier ?


J'avais reçu la clé le matin à 9 heures pour un déblocage à 19 heures.
Aucun souci particulier.

----------


## pesos

Ok cool, je vais donc prendre The Evil Within 2 là bas  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Ok cool, je vais donc prendre The Evil Within 2 là bas


Attention, tout de même. L'info est à prendre avec des pincettes vu que c'est ma seule commande démat chez eux.
En revanche, j'ai passé un certain nombre de commandes physiques depuis plusieurs années. Mes amis douaniers confirmeront  :tired:

----------


## pesos

Pareil en physique j'ai déjà pas mal commandé mais j'ai jamais testé le démat' du coup je me posais des questions sur la rapidité et tout mais ça a l'air bon  ::):

----------


## Baalim

*Indie gala delirium bundle* (tout pourri) :

https://www.indiegala.com/delirium

Nettement plus intéressant, *Rayman origins* à 2.5 €
http://store.ubi.com/fr/rayman-origi...b078b4676.html

*Sonic games collection* à 19.74 chez savemi :

https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/son...es-collection/

Au programme :



> Sonic Lost World
> Dr. Robotnik’s Mean Bean Machine
> Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
> Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
> Sonic 3 and Knuckles
> Sonic 3D Blast
> Sonic Adventure 2
> Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
> Sonic Adventure DX
> ...


Si après tout ça, vous ne détestez pas autant les hérissons que les licornes...  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Green man envoie actuellement un bon -25% sur les gros titres du moment (cuphead, PUBG etc.)

----------


## Baalim

Twilight bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/twilight-bundle

Avec essentiellement edge of Twilight
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...turn_To_Glory/

----------


## Baalim

Vu que le chat branle plus rien, humble rpgmaker bundle.
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...maker-software

Ouais, c'est passionnant. Bon, en fin de compte, c'était peut-être un choix éditorial de sa part.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Je donne un clé steam pour les chefs d'oeuvre suivants 

- Sorcerer King: Rivals 
- Fallen Enchantress 
- The Corporate Machine 

je sais pas vraiment qui ça peut intéresser mais je propose quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Bon, en fin de compte, c'était peut-être un choix éditorial de sa part.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Repéré sur Gamekult, un court p&c gratuit fait par un mec qui a travaillé sur thimbleweed park :
https://pixelshuh.itch.io/midnight-scenes-the-highway

----------


## PoOpsS

Du 5 au 8 -50% sur tous le catalogue Ubisoft .

----------


## sousoupou

> Du 5 au 8 -50% sur tous le catalogue Ubisoft .
> http://store.ubi.com/on/demandware.s...AY_960x170.png


Purée elle est violente la page d'accueil de chez Ubisoft, tu tombes direct sur un South Park à 90€ et un AC à 150  :nawak:

----------


## Baalim

Wipeout collection à 16.5€ pour les abonnés psn+

Wurm unlimited à 7.6€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/wurm...am-key--2916-1

----------


## rogercoincoin

> The uncertain, 2.55 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-uncertain-pc/
> 
> Damned, j'ai toujours pas eu le temps de le lancer


c'est mal .. parce que ce n'est pas un jeu de merde et que j’attends les prochains épisodes...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Twilight bundle
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/twilight-bundle


C'est officiel, c'est Baalim qui a la clé des twilight.

----------


## Gordor

> Du 5 au 8 -50% sur tous le catalogue Ubisoft .
> http://store.ubi.com/on/demandware.s...AY_960x170.png


Hors préco, Hors mario & lapins crétins et autres produits.
En gros, hors toutes les nouveautés.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et avec des prix de base assez élevés, du coup j'ai rien trouvé d'exceptionnel...

----------


## Kargadum

Ubitough  ::|:

----------


## kikapu

Et comme ils améliorent le service, on ne peut pas payer pour l'instant...

----------


## FB74

> C'est officiel, c'est Baalim qui a la clé des twilight.


Il a pas déjà l'intégrale en bouquins et des posters aux murs ?  ::trollface:: 


(Je sors  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Baalim

C'est la crise chez les golden joystick awards.
Cette année, un pauvre ebook gratos.

http://www.gamesradar.com/goldenjoystickawards/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il a pas déjà l'intégrale en bouquins et des posters aux murs ? 
> 
> 
> (Je sors  )


J'aime bien Kristen Stewart mais pas assez pour dépasser le premier film.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Oui mais tu peux avoir: 'The Ultimate Guide to Minecraft vol.20'

Je veux dire quand même quoi.

----------


## Baalim

> Oui mais tu peux avoir: 'The Ultimate Guide to Minecraft vol.20'
> 
> Je veux dire quand même quoi.


Rigole pas, ça va intéresser mon fils  ::ninja:: 


Promo SNK chez GOG.
https://www.gog.com/

Rappelez-vous les grands principes fondamentaux : Atari > Amiga et SNK > CAPCOM (et Oldnoobie = Gordor mais ceci est un autre débat).

Bref, achetez.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'aime bien Kristen Stewart mais pas assez pour dépasser le premier film.


Ca peut valoir le coup de se mater le deuxième à l'arrache, parce que la parodie couvre les 2.

http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_...lm=182900.html

----------


## Baalim

Men of war : assault squad gratos chez gamesession.
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game...arAssaultSquad


@ Oldnoobie :

Ouais mais dans la parodie, y'a pas K. Stewart. On perd donc le seul élément qui avait un tant soit peu d'intérêt dans la purge d'origine.


Chez micrognagna. Au cas où ça intéresserait quelques sociopathes...

----------


## Mastaba

> Men of war : assault squad gratos chez gamesession.
> https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game...arAssaultSquad
> 
> 
> @ Oldnoobie :
> 
> Ouais mais dans la parodie, y'a pas K. Stewart. On perd donc le seul élément qui avait un tant soit peu d'intérêt dans la purge d'origine.
> 
> 
> ...


imgur marche pas ici je crois.

C'est quoi ce truc pour Men of War? Ils filent pas une clé steam?

----------


## Baalim

> imgur marche pas ici je crois.
> 
> C'est quoi ce truc pour Men of War? Ils filent pas une clé steam?


Non, c'est sur leur client. pas de clé steam.
Tu joues 5 minutes et tu as droit au jeu complet.


Voila le deal wow :



> Accès immédiat au niveau 100 sur World of Warcraft (via l'application) pour 0.99€ en magasin @ Micromania


https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/w...e-achat/417425

----------


## Marmottas

> Rappelez-vous les grands principes fondamentaux : Atari > Amiga et SNK


Ouf, j'ai retrouvé " mon " Baalim...

----------


## Baalim

::ninja:: 

Dollar dash pick & mix 5:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promotions/dollar-dash-5

Honnêtement, c'est du vu et revu en bundle.

*Aarklash legacy* à 1 € en star deal chez bundlestars
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...sh-legacy-game

----------


## odji

le chrono du jour a l'air mignon tout plein:

Ruin of the Reckless +  Pack Collectors Edition Art (42% off) 
https://chrono.gg/?=ruinofreckless

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je dois être pire qu'un vrai sociopathe, vu que les add-ons pour Wow, perso ça s'achète exclusivement en version boîte, même si ensuite je la range, ayant décroché en 2012. Enfin j'ai cessé d'y jouer en 2012...

----------


## Zodex

Je ne sais pas si ça a sa place ici, mais si vous pré-commandez Shadow of War sur Gamesplanet.fr et que vous entrez le code promo WILLIAMSAURON, vous aurez une clef gratos de Shadow of Mordor GOTY. Bon, ça reste un prix de 50 balles, hein, mais c'est toujours bon à savoir?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Joli nom de code promo! Il aurait sa place dans CanardPC.

----------


## Kargadum

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un bon plan, mais il y a "Why so Evil" en giveaway sur  Indiegala

----------


## odji

un bundle un peu limite:
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-limited-edition-2

----------


## Wolverine

Je sais pas s'il est limite mais leur certificat SSL est expiré lui ...

----------


## Baalim

Lords of xulima deluxe sur Amazon us. 1.7€
Version drm free apparemment
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XZKBLYW?tag=isthcom0a-20

Dark souls 3 season's pass à 12.4$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...I-Season-Pass/

Meilleur prix toujours !

The metronomicon à 3 59€  !!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-metronomicon

Cela dit, mon bon plan de la journée concerne l'excellent Zornheym que j'écoute depuis quelques jours et dont je viens de découvrir qu'il était en pay What you want (traduction radine : gratos) comme le reste des productions du label non serviam records  ::O: 

https://non-serviam-records.bandcamp...arkness-reigns

Amateurs de Dimmu Borgir ou King Diamond, allez m'écouter ça tout de suite !

----------


## DrGurdil

Tarrive même pas à lire le nom du groupe sur la pochette  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Tarrive même pas à lire le nom du groupe sur la pochette


Règle numéro 1 du death et du black metal  :Cigare:

----------


## nova

N'achetez pas de AAA aujourd'hui, vous allez tomber sur celui qui sera offert dans le bundle du mois ce soir  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs comme un con j'ai acheté dying light récemment et je sens que ca va être celui la.

----------


## Baalim

> N'achetez pas de AAA aujourd'hui, vous allez tomber sur celui qui sera offert dans le bundle du mois ce soir 
> 
> D'ailleurs comme un con j'ai acheté dying light récemment et je sens que ca va être celui la.


Rise of tomb raider + dying light le même mois ? 
Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup.

----------


## nova

> Rise of tomb raider + dying light le même mois ? 
> Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup.


Non je parle du AAA du mois prochain si tu preferes mais que tu pourra débloquer dès ce soir.

----------


## Baalim

> Non je parle du AAA du mois prochain si tu preferes mais que tu pourra débloquer dès ce soir.


Ah je comprends mieux.
C'est du warner, dying light, non ?

----------


## Woshee

Dying light c'est du AAA très périmé, ce serait une bien pauvre tête d'affiche.

----------


## Yemmeth

The End Is Nigh disponible sans DRM dans le humble trove pour les adhérents du humble monthly

----------


## Baalim

> The End Is Nigh disponible sans DRM dans le humble trove pour les adhérents du humble monthly


Ah tiens, ce n'est pas juste une compilation de tout ce qui est sorti sur les précédents monthly ?

A moins qu'ils n'aient un peu anticipé la sortie de ce jour.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tarrive même pas à lire le nom du groupe sur la pochette





> Règle numéro 1 du death et du black metal

----------


## Calys

> Ah tiens, ce n'est pas juste une compilation de tout ce qui est sorti sur les précédents monthly ?
> 
> A moins qu'ils n'aient un peu anticipé la sortie de ce jour.


Apparemment ils ajoutent d'autres jeux aussi maintenant :




> The Humble Trove has 7 new games this month: The End is Nigh, Alan Wake's American Nightmare, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, LIMBO, Gone Home, Shadowrun Returns, and Teslagrad. These games are available for active Humble Monthly subscribers.


Peut être que The End is Nigh fera partie du bundle de ce soir, mais les autres clairement pas.

Et pour ce qui ne l'avait pas déjà, jouez-y, ce jeu est excellent  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau G2A deal... et manifestement, il commence à devenir difficile de trouver des développeurs prêts à s'associer à eux  ::siffle:: 

https://www.g2a.com/game-deals?utm_s...ushId=MTIwMg==

----------


## nova

Bah mince je suis adhérent moi du bundle monthly, on trouve ou le bundle trove bidule ?

----------


## Baalim

> Bah mince je suis adhérent moi du bundle monthly, on trouve ou le bundle trove bidule ?


https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

Tiens, tiny echoes, Uurnog et 2000:1 : a space felony ne me disent rien non plus.

----------


## nova

> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove
> 
> Tiens, tiny echoes, Uurnog et 2000:1 : a space felony ne me disent rien non plus.


Merci bien mon baalimou . Bon je me suis enflammé c'est que du drm free, moi je voulais juste augmenter un peu mon backlog steam  ::ninja::

----------


## bichoco

Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!
Parcontre le fait de payer chaque mois un pack sans savoir le contenu, déjà rien que le principe d'avoir un pack rempli de trucs qui me disent rien ne m'intéresse pas du tout... du coup on peut se désabonner dès le lendemain? Et si 2 mois plus tard un jeu est intéressant on peut s'inscrire à nouveau?

----------


## madgic

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!
> Parcontre le fait de payer chaque mois un pack sans savoir le contenu, déjà rien que le principe d'avoir un pack rempli de trucs qui me disent rien ne m'intéresse pas du tout... du coup on peut se désabonner dès le lendemain? Et si 2 mois plus tard un jeu est intéressant on peut s'inscrire à nouveau?


Oui et oui  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

Merci de m'avoir fait repenser à ceci

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!
> Parcontre le fait de payer chaque mois un pack sans savoir le contenu, déjà rien que le principe d'avoir un pack rempli de trucs qui me disent rien ne m'intéresse pas du tout... du coup on peut se désabonner dès le lendemain? Et si 2 mois plus tard un jeu est intéressant on peut s'inscrire à nouveau?


Sans trop m'avancer, il me semble que quelqu'un avait écrit un petit topo à ce sujet dans l'OP  ::siffle:: 




> 7. L’ABONNEMENT HUMBLE BUNDLE MONTHLY
> 
> Le site Humble Bundle a proposé il y a près d’un an une nouvelle formule d’abonnement : le Humble Bundle Monthly.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> L’idée n’est donc plus d’acheter un bundle sur la base des jeux qu’il contient et suffisamment rapidement pour ne pas voir la moyenne des achats grimper, de même que le prix du palier intermédiaire, généralement le plus intéressant, mais d’acquérir à l’avance une demi-douzaine de jeux totalement inconnus au moment du paiement.
> 
> L’objectif de l’abonnement est de proposer, chaque mois, six ou sept jeu en moyenne dont un gros titre, des jeux indépendants spécifiquement choisis par l’équipe en raison de leur qualité et, enfin, un inédit propre au bundle.
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci bien mon baalimou . Bon je me suis enflammé c'est que du drm free, moi je voulais juste augmenter un peu mon backlog steam



Si y'a que ça, je peux t'aider  ::trollface::

----------


## Olima

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!
> Parcontre le fait de payer chaque mois un pack sans savoir le contenu, déjà rien que le principe d'avoir un pack rempli de trucs qui me disent rien ne m'intéresse pas du tout... du coup on peut se désabonner dès le lendemain? Et si 2 mois plus tard un jeu est intéressant on peut s'inscrire à nouveau?


En gros le monthly, quand tu paies tu choppes tout de suite le jeu dévoilé du mois prochain (ici, Tomb Raider). Tu obtiens les autres jeux mystère  le premier vendredi du mois suivant, quand le prochain monthly est dévoilé. Tu peux te désabonner et ne prendre qu'un mois, ou rester abonné pour la suite. 
Par contre, normalement il faut se désabonner au pire une semaine avant la révélation du nouveau bundle, alors dans le cas présent, vu qu'on est à la date limite (les jeux mystère et le prochain bundle sont révélés dans 7h), si tu prends celui avec Tomb Rider tout de suite, je sais pas si tu devras pas automatiquement banquer pour le suivant... :/ ?

----------


## madgic

> En gros le monthly, quand tu paies tu choppes tout de suite le jeu dévoilé du mois prochain (ici, Tomb Raider). Tu obtiens les autres jeux mystère  le premier vendredi du mois suivant, quand le prochain monthly est dévoilé. Tu peux te désabonner et ne prendre qu'un mois, ou rester abonné pour la suite. 
> Par contre, normalement il faut se désabonner au pire une semaine avant la révélation du nouveau bundle, alors dans le cas présent, vu qu'on est à la date limite (les jeux mystère et le prochain bundle sont révélés dans 7h), si tu prends celui avec Tomb Rider tout de suite, je sais pas si tu devras pas automatiquement banquer pour le suivant... :/ ?


Normalement si tu payes pour celui-là, tu payes pas pour le suivant. Et le suivant ne sera débité une semaine avant celui-ci.

Tu peux même t'abonner et te désabonner tout de suite après, du moment que c'est payé tu reçoit le bundle en entier.

----------


## Hankh

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!
> Parcontre le fait de payer chaque mois un pack sans savoir le contenu, déjà rien que le principe d'avoir un pack rempli de trucs qui me disent rien ne m'intéresse pas du tout... du coup on peut se désabonner dès le lendemain? Et si 2 mois plus tard un jeu est intéressant on peut s'inscrire à nouveau?


Lisant tous les mois pas mal de "merde j'ai oublié de me désinscrire" ici même, je me suis désinscrit directement après le paiement de peur d'oublier  ::P:  
Tu conserves la réduc' de 10% supplémentaire et l'accès au Trove pendant le mois payé.

----------


## Baalim

*4 titres Lucasart (lucasfilm ?) cultissimes* pour 2 € :
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-LUCASAR...adventure-pack

----------


## bichoco

Merci! Et avec un grafcet en plus!  :Eclope:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Merci! Et avec un grafcet en plus!


Tu confondrais pas flowchart et grafcet ?  ::huh::

----------


## bichoco

> Tu confondrais pas flowchart et grafcet ?


Peut-être  ::o: 
Je connaissais pas le terme flowchart, mais pour moi un organigramme c'est plus l'organisation d'une entreprise/structure.

----------


## Olima

> *4 titres Lucasart (lucasfilm ?) cultissimes* pour 2 € :
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-LUCASAR...adventure-pack


Bon ça fait 15 fois que je me dis que je dois le prendre, je vais le faire cette fois ci (il faut bien que je fasse indy et loom dans ma vie, non ? ) Merci

----------


## DrGurdil

> Peut-être 
> Je connaissais pas le terme flowchart, mais pour moi un organigramme c'est plus l'organisation d'une entreprise/structure.


Flowchart dans ce contexte c'est traduit par "Organigramme de programmation" https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowchart

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Rigole pas, ça va intéresser mon fils 
> 
> 
> Promo SNK chez GOG.
> https://www.gog.com/
> 
> Rappelez-vous les grands principes fondamentaux : Atari > Amiga et SNK > CAPCOM (et Oldnoobie = Gordor mais ceci est un autre débat).
> 
> Bref, achetez.


heu... c'est un émulateur avec la rom, ces jeux GOG. En plus mal émulés - pour la plupart  - de ces jeux.
Rater des jeux vieux de plus de 20 ans , à ce point .. il faut le faire ! 
Regardez les commentaires des acheteurs sur GOG.. et riez !
Je ne fais pas l'apologie de l'émulation, mais là.....

----------


## Baalim

> heu... c'est un émulateur avec la rom, ces jeux GOG. En plus mal émulés - pour la plupart  - de ces jeux.
> Rater des jeux vieux de plus de 20 ans , à ce point .. il faut le faire ! 
> Regardez les commentaires des acheteurs sur GOG.. et riez !
> Je ne fais pas l'apologie de l'émulation, mais là.....


Fais comme tout le monde.
Achète, récupère les roms depuis cette version et utilise un émulateur digne de ce nom  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Si, comme un nAKAZZ de base, vous rêvez de vous jeter sur Middle Earth: shadow of war qui sort sous peu, je rappelle que la boutique la moins chère est play asia avec un jeu à 30.6 €

https://www.play-asia.com/middle-ear...team/13/70b7wx

----------


## Kaede

> Fais comme tout le monde.
> Achète, récupère les roms depuis cette version et utilise un émulateur digne de ce nom


Là où GOG est pénible par contre, c'est qu'ils précisent pas si un dump est accessible dans les fichiers fournis  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Là où GOG est pénible par contre, c'est qu'ils précisent pas si un dump est accessible dans les fichiers fournis


Ça a l'air d'être le cas :

https://www.gog.com/forum/general/ro...ulators_thread
https://www.gog.com/forum/snk/playin...ses_in_openemu
https://www.gog.com/forum/general/re...ff_e2d1b/page5

----------


## Kaede

Ca n'a rien d'officiel comme une mention sur la page du jeu, mais très bons topics (surtout le premier), merci !  ::): 

PS. @rogercoincoin, sur GOG, les gens se plaignent essentiellement de mauvaises performances (=> le jeu rame) sur Metal Slug. Sauf que ... bah c'est le jeu qui est comme ça, sur Neogeo / MVS, ç'a toujours ramé. Si ça rame exactement pareil que sur la bécane d'origine, c'est que c'est bien émulé, et non l'inverse.

----------


## Setzer

> heu... c'est un émulateur avec la rom, ces jeux GOG. En plus mal émulés - pour la plupart  - de ces jeux.
> Rater des jeux vieux de plus de 20 ans , à ce point .. il faut le faire ! 
> Regardez les commentaires des acheteurs sur GOG.. et riez !
> Je ne fais pas l'apologie de l'émulation, mais là.....


Perso j'ai eu aucun soucis avec les metal slug... me suis pris Garou et Neo turf, je verrais bien ce que ça donne.

----------


## bichoco

Ah ok, j'aurais appris quelque chose.

----------


## schouffy

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût!


J'y ai joué deux heures et je trouve pas que ça vaille le coût.

----------


## Kaede

> Ça fonctionne comment ce humble monthly ? Je viens de voir qu'il y a rise of tombraider à 12$, ça vaut clairement le coût*coup*!?





> J'y ai joué deux heures et je trouve pas que ça vaille le coût*coup*.


Fixed²

----------


## RUPPY

> Si, comme un nAKAZZ de base, vous rêvez de vous jeter sur Middle Earth: shadow of war qui sort sous peu, je rappelle que la boutique la moins chère est play asia avec un jeu à 30.6 €
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/middle-ear...team/13/70b7wx


J'ai préco chez eux mais pas facile le premier achat : une vérification des coordonnées par téléphone par une personne asiatique parlant anglais avec un accent à couper au katana digne des pires sketchs de Michel Leeb, ça n'a pas été de tout repos mais j'ai réussi à passer l'épreuve  :^_^:

----------


## Stelarc

Est-ce que Gamesrocket fait toujours chier avec ces validations après achat ?

----------


## Baalim

L'excellent Axiom Verge et sa BO pour 10$
https://chrono.gg/?=AxiomVerge


Un nouveau bundle VR chez indie Gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/vr

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Deux nouveaux jeux sur le Chrono.gg store, Meltdown et Dead in bermuda (Je recommande le second, j'avais trouvé ca sympa)

----------


## Olima

(Ecoutez. Le vent dans les arbres. Le chant du rossignol. Profitons ensemble de la minute de calme avant le monthly)

----------


## Baalim

Misère.

Je souffre

----------


## cedes4

The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited et  Quake Champions en early unlock pour le monthly.

----------


## machiavel24

> Misère.
> 
> Je souffre


Une petite clé pour Furi et je lèverais toute malédiction ou souffrance. Parole de Marabout au rabais  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Très bon monthly pour les gens qui n'ont pas fait les soldes ces derniers mois!  ::wub:: 

Bon, je stoppe là mon abonnement parce que la tête d'affiche du mois prochain....  :Gerbe:

----------


## Gloppy

> Très bon monthly pour les gens qui n'ont pas fait les soldes ces derniers mois! 
> Bon, je stoppe là mon abonnement parce que la tête d'affiche du mois prochain....


Oui, comme d'hab' pas mal de titres intéressants que j'ai bien fait de ne pas acheter à l'unité (de toute façon j'ai un backlog qui me permettrait de jouer dix ans sans m'ennuyer). 
Moi aussi je fais une pause, ça sent le Monthly "Online A Gogo"... et ce n'est pas pour moi avec ma connexion à la fibre qui se coupe toutes les vingt minutes sur mon PC de jeu...

----------


## totche

Sur le monthly, une question idiote, mais si on s'abonne, les jeux sont acquis ? Si déja posé mille fois, pas taper vendredi soir, fatigué, apéro tout ça quoi...

----------


## Baalim

> Sur le monthly, une question idiote, mais si on s'abonne, les jeux sont acquis ? Si déja posé mille fois, pas taper vendredi soir, fatigué, apéro tout ça quoi...


Ouaip.

----------


## totche

> Ouaip.


Merci

----------


## Gordor

Bon j'ai bien fait de me désabonner. Bon bundle mais j'ai quasi tout.

----------


## nova

Moi j'ai rien hormis orwell donc c'est pas mal.

Par contre, clairement je me désabonne ce mois ci (1ere fois depuis très longtemps) c'est quoi cette tete d'affiche de merde.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah ouais, donc non seulement c'est pas un bon plan puisqu'on peut plus l'acheter, mais en plus vous faites même pas l'effort d'en présenter le contenu  ::trollface:: 

J'ai donc modobell tout le monde après le message d'Olima  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ouais, donc non seulement c'est pas un bon plan puisqu'on peut plus l'acheter, mais en plus vous faites même pas l'effort d'en présenter le contenu 
> 
> J'ai donc modobell tout le monde après le message d'Olima


C'est justement parce que ce n'est plus un bon plan qu'on ne présente pas le contenu. CQFD.

----------


## Hyeud

Mais euh c'est quoi alors ?

----------


## acdctabs

Si quelqu'un peut me dire où on met le monthly en pause ... Merci  ::): 

Trouvé !

https://www.humblebundle.com/user/settings

----------


## Gloppy

> Mais euh c'est quoi alors ?

----------


## Hyeud

Merci mais c'est pas ça, la tête d'affiche du mois prochain, je ne la trouve pas.
Edit : je crois avoir trouvé, quake champions et 2 elder scrolls.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Merci mais c'est pas ça, la tête d'affiche du mois prochain, je ne la trouve pas.

----------


## Guppy

Oh punaise ... j'hésite entre m'abonner moi-même ( je n’achète pas énormément de jeux, pas le temps d'y jouer), ou laisser mon collègue prendre le risque mensuel et lui 'racheter' les jeux qu'il ne veut pas (soit, quasiment tous) ...

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

sympa le monthly, si j'avais pas déjà trente-six mille jeux à faire je l'aurais pris  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Moi je garde mon abonnement, je suis là depuis le premier mois. Et puis les jeux ne peuvent pas être pire que ceux en tête d'affiche  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Moi je garde mon abonnement, je suis là depuis le premier mois. Et puis les jeux ne peuvent pas être pire que ceux en tête d'affiche


C'est ce que je me dis. C'est forcément un troll de la part de humble (quake champion)  :Emo:

----------


## Whiskey

A propos de humble bundle, la serie assassin creed est en promo (sauf origin bien sur) : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...creed-weekend/

----------


## schouffy

C'est pas bien Quake Champions ?

----------


## Baalim

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 à 10 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...el-vs-capcom-3

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas bien Quake Champions ?


Ben c'est surtout que le jeu va bientôt passer en f2p.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Sur le monthly, une question idiote, mais si on s'abonne, les jeux sont acquis ? Si déja posé mille fois, pas taper vendredi soir, fatigué, apéro tout ça quoi...


acquis ? A toi !
Désolé, vendredi soir, apéro, rentré 2h du mat et tout ça aussi...

----------


## FB74

> Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 à 10 €
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...el-vs-capcom-3


C'est tentant...  :Vibre:

----------


## Nanaki

> Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 à 10 €
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...el-vs-capcom-3
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ben c'est surtout que le jeu va bientôt passer en f2p.


En plus la version de Quake Champions du monthly ne contient que 2 champions alors que la version payante de Steam contient tous les champions déjà dispo + ceux à venir.

----------


## Yemmeth

J'offre Furi pour la troisième personne à me Mp (et oui je suis un vil mécréant  ::ninja::  )

Edit : c'est terminé  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Kraven manor gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/warhammer?src=menu

----------


## fletch2099

> Kraven manor gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/warhammer?src=menu


Hmmm mauvais lien il est là et pas gratos du tout, mauvais bon plan, mauvais tout en fait, mauvais Baalim!

----------


## Yoryze

> J'offre Furi pour la troisième personne à me Mp (et oui je suis un vil mécréant  )
> 
> Edit : c'est terminé


Bon, ce n'est pas pour ma pomme mais merci tout de même pour (peut-être) Death Road to Canada.  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

Pas pour moi non plus, mais merci pour Dungeon Souls.  :^_^:

----------


## Yemmeth

De rien les coins-coins  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Shadowrun triple pack à 10 $
https://chrono.gg/?=ShadowrunTriplePack

Pour les rares à être intéressés par le season's pass et à avoir raté la version gratuite de Motoracer 4, voici la version deluxe à 8.45 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/moto-race...deluxe-edition

Rogue wizard (steam) 3.74 $
https://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Wizards...qid=1507489692

----------


## Baalim

Lords of xulima deluxe à 2$ (non steam)
https://www.amazon.com/Numantian-Gam...ords+of+xulima

Le VN wild romance à 3.15£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-WILD-ROMANCE/wild-romance

----------


## Valenco

> Lords of xulima deluxe à 2$ (non steam)
> https://www.amazon.com/Numantian-Gam...ords+of+xulima


Ce jeu me plaisait (et me plait toujours) énormément sur le papier, et pourtant quand j'y ai joué, je me suis ennuyé. Mais à 2€ c'est clairement une très bonne affaire pour les amateurs de rpg classiques avec combats au tour par tour.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> S
> 
> Rogue wizard (steam) 3.74 $
> https://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Wizards...qid=1507489692


Rhaaah à chaque fois j'oublie que ca marche plus pour moi  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

*Little nightmares* à 8.46 £ chez gamersgate
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-LITTLE-...tle-nightmares

*Crashday redline edition* à 4.89 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-CRASHDA...edline-edition

----------


## odji

le bundle du lundi chez IG pas des plus motivant:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

----------


## Hankh

> le bundle du lundi chez IG pas des plus motivant:
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday


Il l'a déjà été motivant ?

----------


## Baalim

Les 4 épisodes d'adam wolfe pour 2.5$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Les 4 épisodes d'adam wolfe pour 2.5$
> https://chrono.gg/


C'est l'un (sinon LE) des meilleurs HoGs auquels j'ai joué  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Il l'a déjà été motivant ?


*Va voir son historique sur IndieGala*

Non.

----------


## Hyeud

WTF is HoG ?  ::blink::

----------


## RomTaka

> WTF is HoG ?


Hidden Object Games.

----------


## Hyeud

Merci  ::):  J'aime po  ::(:  Quel ascenseur émotionnel !

----------


## Baalim

VA11-HALLA à 7.83 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/v...rtender-action

Night of Azure à 19 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/nights-of-azure

----------


## nova

Pas de bon plan depuis hier 22h07 , je m'inquiète pour notre ami Baalim  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Pas de bon plan depuis hier 22h07 , je m'inquiète pour notre ami Baalim


C'est pas ma faute. C'est la dèche depuis des semaines voire des mois.  :Emo: 
Et amazon s'obstine à ne solder ME Andromeda qu'en version physique

Ah tiens, *Of Kings and Men* à 12.5 €
https://2game.com/eu/of-kings-and-men-early-access

Comme d'hab', le léger problème est qu'il n'y a personne sur les serveurs  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Même pas 15 pages de flood après la sortie du Humble Bundle? Vous devenez raisonnable, ça m'inquiète...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Très bon monthly pour les gens qui n'ont pas fait les soldes ces derniers mois! 
> 
> Bon, je stoppe là mon abonnement parce que la tête d'affiche du mois prochain....


Idem, je pause parce que j'ai rarement vu tête d'affiche aussi naze... (j'ai déjà TESO). 
Mais je suis curieux : vrai bundle à venir pourri ou gros troll avec plein de bons jeux derrière ? Ce suspens est insoutenable.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Même pas 15 pages de flood après la sortie du Humble Bundle? Vous devenez raisonnable, ça m'inquiète...


Parce qu'il y a consensus sur le fait que c'est de la merde  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Ah, tu m'y fais penser.

VU à la fnac des ternes :

Morrowind online : 19 €
Prey, 19 €
Marvel infinite recycling management, 29 €

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah ouais, donc non seulement c'est pas un bon plan puisqu'on peut plus l'acheter, mais en plus vous faites même pas l'effort d'en présenter le contenu


On déroule pas le contenu pour ne pas flooder en longueur et choquer les susceptibles sur la chronologie achat-récup d'un bon plan. 
Pis tu peux sûrement l'avoir à pas cher sur le topic des échanges, ce bundle, donc ça reste un bon plan  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus la version de Quake Champions du monthly ne contient que 2 champions alors que la version payante de Steam contient tous les champions déjà dispo + ceux à venir.


J'espère qu'on est sur un mois-raté et pas sur une descente aux enfers façon bundle G2A. Leur optique jeux solos principalement c'est quand même plus adapté que des titres chelous multi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même pas 15 pages de flood après la sortie du Humble Bundle? Vous devenez raisonnable, ça m'inquiète...


Le problème c'est que les monthly révélés le  vendredi soir, y a rien à en dire du WE, si le forum ne te sert que d'échappatoire entre deux dossiers de boulot.

----------


## Baalim

Le mignon AER – Memories of Old, qui sortira le 25 octobre prochain, est à 10.19 € chez play asia.

https://www.play-asia.com/aer-memori...team/13/70blsx

----------


## odji

des bijoux cachés par pack de dix chez bs:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...-gems-6-bundle

----------


## Ruvon

> On déroule pas le contenu pour ne pas flooder en longueur et choquer les susceptibles sur la chronologie achat-récup d'un bon plan.


L'ennui c'est que dans ton analyse, c'est qu'il manque les 10 messages de pur flood qui ont suivi la sortie du monthly... donc bon si c'est pour éviter le flood, c'était déjà raté  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Sur bundlestars, promo spéciale gros pervers avec Moero Chronicles à 10 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/moero-chronicle

J'hésite à aller poster des screenshots sur le topic des news.


Wick à 2$ chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/?=Wick

----------


## FB74

RGP Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/endless-rpg-lands-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> RGP Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/endless-rpg-lands-bundle


Pas mal du tout, le premier palier.

Je me faisais justement ça réflexion il y a peu que van helsing n'était que rarement soldé en version final cut.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Le T2 avec Endless Legend est vraiment donné  ::wub::

----------


## fletch2099

> RGP Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/endless-rpg-lands-bundle


Bof je préfère les Rpg aux RGP  ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

> Le T2 avec Endless Legend est vraiment donné


Il ne faut juste pas être collectionneur et pouvoir faire l'impasse sur les 50€ de dlc  :Emo:

----------


## lustucuit

> RGP Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/endless-rpg-lands-bundle


Ils font exprès de me faire ca quand je suis ruiné ?  :Emo:

----------


## Orkestra

> RGP Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/endless-rpg-lands-bundle


Ils sont gentils d'indiquer le temps de jeu moyen, ça permet de savoir si on peut tomber dessus au prochain event du backlog !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il ne faut juste pas être collectionneur et pouvoir faire l'impasse sur les 50€ de dlc


Sans compter tous les DLCs pour Borderlands 2 qui ne sont pas inclus non plus.

----------


## Carnod

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a des dlc en trop pour borderland 2... C'est une clé séparé ? Quelqu'un le sait ?

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau Be mine bundle en approche.
https://groupees.com/bms

----------


## Abzaarg

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a des dlc en trop pour borderland 2... C'est une clé séparé ? Quelqu'un le sait ?


Clé separer, apres pour les dlc, on doit pouvoir s'arranger^^

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bof je préfère les Rpg aux RGP


Les RGP oui mais avec de la RNG.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'ennui c'est que dans ton analyse, c'est qu'il manque les 10 messages de pur flood qui ont suivi la sortie du monthly... donc bon si c'est pour éviter le flood, c'était déjà raté


Ah non c'était pour y participer, mais indéniablement, y a aussi peu de choses à dire sur ce monthly, globalement très bon, que sur le prochain, a priori bien pourri... Du coup on va pouvoir reparler de vieux bundles de jeux que tout le monde a (coucou Borderlands), de Be Mine pourris et de trucs de pervers japoniais. Ouf !

----------


## Baalim

Of kings and men, cette fois à 10.6€
On peut commencer à.envisager de trouver une trentaine de joueurs sur les serveurs...

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Kings-And-Men/

Retour de starwars battlefront ultimate à 5€
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...timate-edition

----------


## Baalim

> Les RGP oui mais avec de la RNG.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah non c'était pour y participer, mais indéniablement, y a aussi peu de choses à dire sur ce monthly, globalement très bon, que sur le prochain, a priori bien pourri... Du coup on va pouvoir reparler de vieux bundles de jeux que tout le monde a (coucou Borderlands), de Be Mine pourris et de trucs de pervers japoniais. Ouf !


Le bon plan avec le be mine de groupees, c'est que, au moins, je n'ai pas déjà tous les jeux  :tired:

----------


## Carnod

> Clé separer, apres pour les dlc, on doit pouvoir s'arranger^^


Bonjour

Merci !

Bon en vrai faut que je vérifie si je les ai ou pas les dlc, vu qu'il y en a 30444032 millions, c'est compliqué.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour ceux qui ont Torchlight 1 et/ou 2 sur steam, vous pouvez les ajouter à votre compte GoG ici: Gog Connect.

----------


## shadowproject11

Je sais pas si c'est un vrai bon plan,

Mais pour ceux qui ont le Monthly, dans le Humble Trove, il y a THE END IS NIGH

ET CA C'EST COOL

----------


## odji

Cubic fait dans le VR:
https://cubicbundle.com/vr-steam-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Cubic fait dans le VR:
> https://cubicbundle.com/vr-steam-bundle


Je... je crois que j'ai une fracture de l'oeil droit  :Cryb: 





IG Armada bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/armada?utm...DLE+-+20171011


Je me demande si dead army et The seven years war ne me feraient pas regretter l'antique fields of glory...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/40..._War_17561763/

Estimation qualité/gerbe : 8 beuargh / 10

----------


## Kupris

> Je... je crois que j'ai une fracture de l'oeil droit 
> 
> https://cubicbundle.com/thumbs/resiz...ts/34/93/6.jpg


Maltraitance sur animaux, je modobell.

----------


## Zerger

La grosse extension Ash of Malmouth de *Grim Dawn* vient de sortir.
Du coup, le jeu de base est à -70% sur Steam

----------


## Baalim

Je venais justement pour poster ça et pour indiquer que la précommande groupees be mine était ouverte.

https://groupees.com/bms

----------


## odji

> Je venais justement pour poster ça et pour indiquer que la précommande groupees be mine était ouverte.
> 
> https://groupees.com/bms



d'apres SG, ce serait inclus:  http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...ocket_Kingdom/

----------


## Baalim

J'ai un bon -50 % à valoir sur book of demons si quelqu'un est intéressé.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...ook_of_Demons/

----------


## fletch2099

ça a l'air mignon en tout cas

----------


## Nanaki

J'ai eu une petite mésaventure avec Play-Asia donc attention si vous pré-commandez chez eux.
Explication du problème : 
Début Aout j'ai préco 3 jeux chez eux :  Middle Earth Shadow of War, The Evil Within 2 et Wolfenstein The New Colossus qui sortent respectivement le 10 le 13 et le 27 de ce mois ci. 
Sauf qu'ils ne m'ont jamais envoyé la clé pour Shadow of War et ce n'est qu'après 2 jours d'échange de mail qu'ils m'ont expliqué pourquoi. En gros vu que j'ai commandé 3 jeux sur la même commande et qu'ils ne débitent qu'à l'envoi, je dois attendre que les 3 jeux soient sortis pour être débité et pour avoir mes clés.
Donc si vous pré-commandez plusieurs jeux chez eux, faites une commande différente pour chaque jeu sous peine de ne pas être livré en temps et en heure.

----------


## Baalim

Pas top et peu compréhensible, s'agissant de jeux dématérialisés.  :tired:

----------


## Guppy

Chez Gog Connect, les *Torchlight* peuvent être ajoutés à la bibliothèque si vous les avez sur Steam (ou chez Runic Game)

----------


## Baalim

Ghost 1.0 à 5.19 €
C'est du bon.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/463270/Ghost_10/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Chez Gog Connect, les *Torchlight* peuvent être ajoutés à la bibliothèque si vous les avez sur Steam (ou chez Runic Game)





> Pour ceux qui ont Torchlight 1 et/ou 2 sur steam, vous pouvez les ajouter à votre compte GoG ici: Gog Connect.


A peine 10 posts plus haut  ::siffle::

----------


## Cotopaxi

Merci pour l'info GOG Connect, c'est coolos.

----------


## RUPPY

> J'ai eu une petite mésaventure avec Play-Asia donc attention si vous pré-commandez chez eux.
> Explication du problème : 
> Début Aout j'ai préco 3 jeux chez eux :  Middle Earth Shadow of War, The Evil Within 2 et Wolfenstein The New Colossus qui sortent respectivement le 10 le 13 et le 27 de ce mois ci. 
> Sauf qu'ils ne m'ont jamais envoyé la clé pour Shadow of War et ce n'est qu'après 2 jours d'échange de mail qu'ils m'ont expliqué pourquoi. En gros vu que j'ai commandé 3 jeux sur la même commande et qu'ils ne débitent qu'à l'envoi, je dois attendre que les 3 jeux soient sortis pour être débité et pour avoir mes clés.
> Donc si vous pré-commandez plusieurs jeux chez eux, faites une commande différente pour chaque jeu sous peine de ne pas être livré en temps et en heure.


J'ai précommandé 2 exemplaires de Middle Earth Shadow of War et ils ont encaissé le 6 octobre et seulement expédié hier  ::mellow:: . Cela dit, j'ai payé par paypal, c'est peut-être différent.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas vu : un pack Curious Expedition VS Renowned Explorers qui rassemble deux jeux thématiquement très proches, à 12.24 €

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ned_Explorers/


Sortie de Yono, pour tous ceux qui sont restés traumatisés par Dumbo
https://plug-in-digital.itch.io/yono...tial-elephants

----------


## Baalim

*Medieval engineers*, 7.5 € (+ silence of the sleep)
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/333950


Agents of mayhem édition day one, déjà à 20 euros sur ps4 et xbox one
http://www.micromania.fr/agents-of-m...ion-71293.html

----------


## Baalim

*Tom clancy bla bla wildlands* à 12.64 € chez amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G7QTGFA

EDIT : Apparemment, il faudrait un vpn  :tired:

----------


## Clydopathe

> *Tom clancy bla bla wildlands* à 12.64 € chez amazon US
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G7QTGFA
> 
> EDIT : Apparemment, il faudrait un vpn


Merci!

----------


## unetuille

::ninja::  *EDIT* enfaite pour la commande non, mais l activation uplay, oui...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas eu besoin de VPN!


J'étais justement en train de regarder la voir en me disant qu'il n'y avait aucune précision à ce sujet contrairement à ce qui se disait sur reddit.

----------


## Clydopathe

VPN or not?

----------


## fatalix41

Vpn uniquement à l'activation, nécessite d'avoir une adresse US pour l'achat...

Pour le moment, pas encore acheté, car plus de thune ce mois (edit jusqu'à janvier d'ailleurs  ::):  ) vu les craquages successifs.

Une fois activé sur uplay, plus besoin de VPN.

----------


## Baalim

Vu que j'aime, pô les VPN, j'ai une clé uplay pour Ghost recon wildlands à refourguer pour 12.66 €  :Cigare: 


Ah et space farmer gratos mais je vous accorde qu'on s'en fout un peu.
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

----------


## unetuille

Activé avec tunnelbear (gratos) en 2min.

----------


## fatalix41

Tu es un triste sire Baalim, je te maudis de me tenter comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> *Tom clancy bla bla wildlands* à 12.64 € chez amazon US
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G7QTGFA
> EDIT : Apparemment, il faudrait un vpn


Par ailleurs, on devrait pouvoir y *jouer gratuitement* pendant le week-end à partir de ce soir (19h ou 20h, je suppose) jusqu'à dimanche soir. De quoi décider si oui ou non il faut refiler 12.66€ à Baalim...
NB : ça représente quand même 50 Go à télécharger (preload possible)

----------


## fatalix41

Tu te rends compte qu'avec ces 12e66, il pourrait acheter au moins une douzaine de bundles de jeux moisis  :tired: 

Non, il faut aider Baalim à combattre cette horrible addiction... Que personne ne lui achète ce jeu et sauvons Baalim  ::lol::

----------


## sousoupou

> Tu te rends compte qu'avec ces 12e66, il pourrait acheter au moins* une centaine* de bundles de jeux moisis


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

:Emo: 

Ce déferlement de paroles diffamantes !


Clustertruck à 3.50 $
https://chrono.gg/?=Clustertruck

Humble Be Mine S dispo (pocket kingdom, lantern, tales, satellite Rush, orthus arena et ablepsia) pour 4 $
https://groupees.com/bms

Je ne peux pas dire que je suis super impressionné.

----------


## odji

le Bundle #16  ( Captain Lycop,un petit shoot madeinfrance?  et le dernier jeu en date de la serie des  alien shooter )

edit: https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-16

----------


## talouche

Sur le humble store: 

*1 preorder AAA (CoD / South Park / Assassins Creed / Destiny 2/Far Cry) = 1 mois de monthly gratuit (nouvel abo monthly uniquement)*

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/free-monthlm

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu m'étonnes, vu la gueule du monthly du moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Guppy

> A peine 10 posts plus haut


J'ai bien essayé de verifier en remontant , mais 3 posts avant j'ai perdu mes yeux ...  ::ninja:: 

Et puis, vous avez déjà parlé du Software Bundle 2  !? :Fourbe:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Ce déferlement de paroles diffamantes !
> 
> 
> Clustertruck à 3.50 $
> https://chrono.gg/?=Clustertruck
> 
> Humble Be Mine S dispo (pocket kingdom, lantern, tales, satellite Rush, orthus arena et ablepsia) pour 4 $
> https://groupees.com/bms
> 
> Je ne peux pas dire que je suis super impressionné.


Clustertruck est super, à ce prix vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Après la grosse promo sur la version simple, Amazon solde la version gold de Ghost recon wildlands à 36$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G7QTHX6

Finalement j'ai eu du pot. Dans ma précipitation, j'ai oublié de mettre à jour mon moyen de paiement. Du coup, achat refusé 5 heures plus tard.
Bye bye, saloperie de VPN  :Cigare: 


Agents of Mayhem à 21 € sur steam.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/30...nts_of_Mayhem/

----------


## Baalim

Vikings wolves of midgard 12.57€
https://www.gamebillet.com/vikings-w...1-5b697ec73e37

----------


## Kl4w

> Tu m'étonnes, vu la gueule du monthly du moment


Surtout qu'il faut prendre une version gold avec season pass à 100€...

----------


## Baalim

*Edge of Nowhere* à 5 € sur l'oculus store.

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...6648920729545/

Avec d'autres promotions pour Halloween comme duck season, wilson's heart etc.
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/rift/

Putain, des versions gold à 100 €...
Je me demande jusqu'où va aller le foutage de gueule  :tired:

----------


## pikkpi

> Putain, des versions gold à 100 €...
> Je me demande jusqu'où va aller le foutage de gueule


Jim Sterling à fait une vidéo sur "les jeux à 60 $" cette semaine justement

----------


## trynyty

```
Du 16 au 22 octobre 2017, achetez les 3 jeux Dishonored 2 + Dishonored La Mort de l’Outsider + Prey pour 49.99 euros.   ( version boite à Auchan) 

La promotion est valable sur les versions Xbox One, Ps4 et Pc
```

source : http://www.hypergames.com/bons-plans...13-19-octobre/

----------


## Yves Signal

> *Edge of Nowhere* à 5 € sur l'oculus store.
> 
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...6648920729545/


Ce jeu est vraiment pas terrible...
Si vous voulez un peu plus de détail : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/137891845

----------


## Baalim

> Ce jeu est vraiment pas terrible...
> Si vous voulez un peu plus de détail : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/137891845


 Je viens de lire ta critique et j'imagine qu'elle doit être assez proche de la réalité. 

Malgré tout, vu le prix je vais quand même tenter le coup (d'autant que je l'avais acheté avant de lire ton commentaire)

As-tu pu tester Wilson's heart, actuellement soldé à 20 € ,qui me branche bien également

----------


## nova

> ```
> Du 16 au 22 octobre 2017, achetez les 3 jeux Dishonored 2 + Dishonored La Mort de l’Outsider + Prey pour 49.99 euros.   ( version boite à Auchan) 
> 
> La promotion est valable sur les versions Xbox One, Ps4 et Pc
> ```
> 
> source : http://www.hypergames.com/bons-plans...13-19-octobre/


Je me mets sur la liste  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement j'ai pas d'Auchan dans mon coin  ::(:

----------


## Shapa

> Ce jeu est vraiment pas terrible...
> Si vous voulez un peu plus de détail : https://www.senscritique.com/jeuvide...ique/137891845


C'est la version moderne de la suite sur mon blog?

----------


## Baalim

> Je me mets sur la liste 
> 
> Plus sérieusement j'ai pas d'Auchan dans mon coin


 À l'arrivée et vu les promos régulières sur dishonored 2 voire sur l'add on, je ne suis pas certain que le prix du pack soit si merveilleux que ça.


Fallout 4 à 11€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1

----------


## nova

> À l'arrivée et vu les promos régulières sur dishonored 2 voire sur l'add on, je ne suis pas certain que le prix du pack soit si merveilleux que ça.
> 
> 
> Fallout 4 à 11€
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1


Oui c'est pas génial la réduc mais c'est Auchan également qui avait déjà bradé Prey à 10 boules non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Oui c'est pas génial la réduc mais c'est Auchan également qui avait déjà bradé Prey à 10 boules non ?


Carrefour  ::): 


Promos bethesda avec dishonored 1 à 3.50 et doom 3 à 2€
https://gamesrepublic.com/

----------


## DARKDDR

> Carrefour 
> 
> 
> Promos bethesda avec dishonored 1 à 3.50 et doom 3 à 2€
> https://gamesrepublic.com/


Les deux, Auchan, puis Carrzfour dans des packs de 2 ou 3 jeux.

----------


## Baalim

J'y étais plus  ::): 


Crazy taxi gratos
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GD9ZBMY

----------


## pitmartinz

> Les deux, Auchan, puis Carrzfour dans des packs de 2 ou 3 jeux.


Oui mais c'était sur la version PC seulement, non ?
Autant pour PC, la promo est pas géniale, autant sur console...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> J'y étais plus 
> 
> 
> Crazy taxi gratos
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GD9ZBMY


Il faut s'abonner a de la pub, puis lier son compte steam. J'ai laissé tomber là.
Sinon par ce lien on passe au moins le questionnaire j'ai l'impression : http://www.sega.com/survey/confirmat...nfirmation.php

----------


## DrGurdil

> C'est la version moderne de la suite sur mon blog?


Lâche des coms, le 3ème va vous étonner !

----------


## Baalim

Revenant bundle avec dead effect 2 notamment:
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/revenant-bundle

Tier 1 - Pay €1.00

Dead Effect 2
The Last Door - Collector's Edition
Dead Age
Dispatcher

Tier 2 - Pay €3.09 - Including products above

Emily Wants To Play
Nevermind
Neverending Nightmares
Bulb Boy
The Last Door: Season 2 - Collector's Edition
Black Sails - The Ghost Ship

Tier 3 - Pay €5.59 - Including products above

SKYHILL
Viscera Cleanup Detail
Viscera Cleanup Detail - House of Horror DLC

----------


## CieLight

> Il faut s'abonner a de la pub, puis lier son compte steam. J'ai laissé tomber là.
> Sinon par ce lien on passe au moins le questionnaire j'ai l'impression : http://www.sega.com/survey/confirmat...nfirmation.php


En effet, ton lien fonctionne et permet d'éviter le questionnaire. J'ai donc bien obtenu le jeu, par contre cette version n'a apparemment pas la bande son originale ... Il est apparemment possible de la réintégrer...

----------


## Baalim

Gonner à 2.50 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/gonner

Galacide à 0.98 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GALACIDE/galacide

----------


## Ruvon

> Revenant bundle avec dead effect 2 notamment:
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/revenant-bundle
> 
> Tier 1 - Pay €1.00
> 
> Dead Effect 2
> The Last Door - Collector's Edition
> Dead Age
> Dispatcher
> ...


Pas mal, entre Last Door 1&2, Dead Age, Neverending Nightmares... Plusieurs jeux que je regardais du coin de l'oeil. Ça sent le craquage.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Oui mais c'était sur la version PC seulement, non ?
> Autant pour PC, la promo est pas géniale, autant sur console...


Pas faux

----------


## Yves Signal

> Je viens de lire ta critique et j'imagine qu'elle doit être assez proche de la réalité. 
> Malgré tout, vu le prix je vais quand même tenter le coup (d'autant que je l'avais acheté avant de lire ton commentaire)
> As-tu pu tester Wilson's heart, actuellement soldé à 20 € ,qui me branche bien également


À 5€ tu peux clairement.
Mais tu verras c'est pas exceptionnel.
Wilson's heart je ne connais pas en revanche




> C'est la version moderne de la suite sur mon blog?


C'est la version moderne de "mon site n'est pas encore fini"  ::):

----------


## Kohtsaro

Humble Bundle racheté par IGN  ::o: 

https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Bundle racheté par IGN 
> 
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php


Houla. Pas bon du tout, ça  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

Mais si voyons, tout va bien se passer ce sera comme avant!




> "If it's not broken, don't fix it," said Galbraith, who explained that IGN started looking to make a deal like this nearly a year ago. "The idea is just to feed them with the resources they need to keep doing what they're doing."


 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Le bon côté des choses, c'est que le backlog va progresser moins vite qu'avant.

Halloween pick & mix chez bundlestars
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promo...ick-mix-bundle
Spoiler : c'est tout pourri


Indie gala friday bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/friday
Spoiler : ça a l'air tout pourri

----------


## nova

> Humble Bundle racheté par IGN 
> 
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php


Omg . Bon bah ca nous fera économiser des achats de bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Fuck super mauvaise nouvelle...

----------


## Orkestra

> Humble Bundle racheté par IGN 
> 
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php


Juste quand je me paye un an d'abonnement au monthly en me disant que de toute façon je peux faire une pause pour ceux qui ne m'intéressent pas.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Omg . Bon bah ca nous fera économiser des achats de bundle


Lu sur rps: 




> this cannot and will not end well


Ce qui résume bien l'impression générale.

QUoique, celle-là n'est pas mal non plus :




> Looking forward to the Mountain Dew Doritos Locos Taco Humble Bundle, minimum $49.99 per bundle



Moi qui me demandais justement quand sortirait le prochain manga bundle, je suis peut être mieux barré que la moyenne.



Pendant ce temps là chez groupees (qui ne risque pas trop le rachat) : bundle of the damned en préco
https://groupees.com/damned6

----------


## fenrhir

Bon, l'avantage c'est que toutes pourries qu'elles soient, les soldes Steam redeviendront plus intéressantes du coup  ::trollface::

----------


## nova

> Lu sur rps: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui résume bien l'impression générale.
> 
> QUoique, celle-là n'est pas mal non plus :
> 
> 
> ...


Si ING fait de la merde, ca redonnera peut etre un peu de places à Bundle star et groupees qui sont quand meme bien merdiques ces derniers temps.

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, l'avantage c'est que toutes pourries qu'elles soient, les soldes Steam redeviendront plus intéressantes du coup


Le pire c'est que tu as vraisemblablement raison.
Ce qui intéresse probablement le plus IGN sur le long terme, c'est le humble store plus que la tête de gondole qu'est le humble bundle

----------


## Shapa

> Si ING fait de la merde, ca redonnera peut etre un peu de places à Bundle star et groupees qui sont quand meme bien merdiques ces derniers temps.


Tu laisses les banques Dutch tranquilles je te prie.

----------


## Kargadum

> raising more money for charity


 ::siffle::  ::ninja::  ::siffle::  ::ninja::  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

> Bon, l'avantage c'est que toutes pourries qu'elles soient, les soldes Steam redeviendront plus intéressantes du coup


Surtout une fois que steam aura été racheté par CPC.

----------


## Woshee

Je connais pas trop les sites étrangers, à part PC gamer que je suis de temps en temps : pourquoi ign = caca ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je connais pas trop les sites étrangers, à part PC gamer que je suis de temps en temps : pourquoi ign = caca ?


Le site a très netttement perdu en qualité (tests en mode tout est super génial et vidéos très en deça de ce qu'ils proposaient avant leur rachat) et s'est fait rattrapé par pas mal de concurrents sur le secteur mais, surtout, ce que beaucoup critiquent, c'est le mélange des genres.

Un site de news et de tests de jeux qui vend lui-même des jeux, c'est déjà un peu limite.
Quand en plus tu penses qu'ils appartiennent à Ziff Davis qui lui-même appartient au géant j2 Global, tu te dis que Humble risque de se retrouver un peu noyé et de perdre son identité.
On verra bien.


Au fait, deceit est désormais gratos sur steam :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/466240/Deceit/

----------


## Baalim

Dragonball xenoverse 2 à 16.8 €
A mon sens, il n'a jamais été aussi peu cher

https://www.gamebillet.com/dragon-ball-xenoverse-2-2



Un simili concurrent à l'excellent Wallpaper engine à 2 € en EA
http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...r_Transformer/


Virtual blinds, le jeu le plus fantastique de l'univers, est à 0.6$
Vivement la version VR.

https://daffodil.itch.io/virtua-blinds

EDIT : ah ? j'ai ça, moi ?

----------


## Kaede

> Humble Bundle racheté par IGN 
> 
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php


 :Cryb:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour le rachat d'Humble Bundle par IGN, l'article de RPS laisse penser qu'ils pouvaient avoir des difficultés financières donc ils n'ont peut-être pas trop eu le choix.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour le rachat d'Humble Bundle par IGN, l'article de RPS laisse penser qu'ils pouvaient avoir des difficultés financières donc ils n'ont peut-être pas trop eu le choix.


Il faut se rappeler qu'ils avaient déjà été contraints de licencier un bonne partie de leur staff en fin 2015.

----------


## Baalim

Normality gratos :
https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung#giveaway

Y'a du culte !

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'a du culte !


Ja, gros souvenirs sur ce jeu  ::):

----------


## odji

Punch Club Deluxe à $2.75... il me semble l'avoir vu passé chez HB en bundle~
https://chrono.gg/?=PunchClubDeluxe

----------


## Baalim

Le bundle of the damned #6 est dispo.
https://groupees.com/damned6

Pour ceux qui ont préco, c'est plutôt une bonne pioche avec quelques musiques sympathiques (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-wolfe?lang=fr), le premier tome de The Loving dead, le très court Octave, 1$ de cashback et les 4 épisodes de In fear I trust (http://store.steampowered.com/app/52..._Fear_I_Trust/).
Pour les autres, faut voir.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Normality gratos :
> https://www.indiegala.com/dieyoung#giveaway
> 
> Y'a du culte !


Clé Steam, english only (sur GoG le jeu est multilingue).

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch, 5 loot boxes gratos sur twitch prime.
https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/overwatch


Rise to ruins, 5$
https://rayvolution.itch.io/risetoruins

Anno 1404 gold à 3.84 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-A1404GO...n-of-discovery

Medieval engineers à 5.82 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MEDIENG/medieval-engineers

Pour les curieux, behind the memory à 1 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/56...nd_the_Memory/

----------


## Herr Peter

*The Witcher 3 GOTY* à 17.59€ sur GOG et la franchise the Witcher à prix cassé aussi, pour fêter les 10 ans de Geralt comme il se doit.

Soldes également pour la franchise Risen et les classiques Bethesda (les Fallout et Elder Scrolls, en gros).

----------


## Olima

> Surtout une fois que steam aura été racheté par CPC.


Par CPC j'en doute, mais Baalim détient déjà 90% de leur catalogue.

----------


## Baalim

Diffamation !  :Sweat: 



Redout à 10.5 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...edition/517710

----------


## Turlupin94

> *The Witcher 3 GOTY* à 17.59€ sur GOG


Je le vois à 19,99€. Dois-je changer de lunettes ?

----------


## Wolverine

En comptant le "cashback" ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je le vois à 19,99€. Dois-je changer de lunettes ?


Oui  :B): 

Blague à part, et je viens de re-vérifier et je le vois bel et bien à 17.59€. Peut-être la différence de prix vient-elle du fait que je suis sur GOG mais depuis la Suisse, et avec les tarifs régionaux ça me donne ça.

----------


## Baalim

Du gameplay et un test -en allemand- pour Elex qui sort après demain.
Pour l'instant, il est à 29.85 € chez play asia.

https://www.play-asia.com/elex-steam/13/70b89n

----------


## Marcarino

> Oui 
> 
> Blague à part, et je viens de re-vérifier et je le vois bel et bien à 17.59€. Peut-être la différence de prix vient-elle du fait que je suis sur GOG mais depuis la Suisse, et avec les tarifs régionaux ça me donne ça.


oui c'est 20€ avec 3€ de cash-back depuis la France

----------


## Turlupin94

Quoi, même avec le cash back, ça reste plus cher que la Suisse ? Je m'insurge ! Je n'achèterai pas ce jeu ! En tout cas, pas avant d'avoir fini les 2 premiers... ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

> Quoi, même avec le cash back, ça reste plus cher que la Suisse ? Je m'insurge ! Je n'achèterai pas ce jeu ! En tout cas, pas avant d'avoir fini les 2 premiers...


À 17€, c'est 50centimes moins cher qu'en Suisse  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

Des soldes sur les jeux 2k (je sais pas si c'est déjà posté mais je viens de recevoir le mail)

----------


## Olima

Je l'ai pas vu dans les dernières pages, mais *King of Dragon Pass* dont Izual fait l'éloge dans un n° récent du mag est dans un bundle à 90 cents ici : http://dailyindiegame.com/superbundle_117.html

----------


## ricochet

Et aussi dans le dernier humble bundle mobile avec le deuxième palier (mais sur android donc)
https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle

----------


## odji

> Humble Bundle racheté par IGN 
> 
> https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._giant_IGN.php


100 millions d'utilisateurs. Et un max de data vendu avec, d'apres http://gonewiththewin.com/why-humble...ion-customers/


If Humble Bundle or substantially all of its assets are acquired, or in the unlikely event that Humble Bundle goes out of business or enters bankruptcy, user information would be one of the assets that is transferred or acquired by a third party. You acknowledge that such transfers may occur, and that any acquirer of Humble Bundle may continue to use your Personal Information as set forth in this policy.

----------


## Baalim

Pas mal du tout comme article  :;): 
C'est le premier à entrer dans les détails de ce deal. 
Le coup du changement de cgv en septembre/octobre dernier, j'étais complètement passé à côté.

Je reste quand même persuadé qu'au delà de la vente de données utilisateurs, Ign a surtout envie de se payer une nouvelle boutique en ligne qui a pignon sur rue.

----------


## Seymos

> Et aussi dans le dernier humble bundle mobile avec le deuxième palier (mais sur android donc)
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...-mobile-bundle


Question conne : comment ça marche pour chopper les applis du bundle quand on l'achète ? C'est dispo sur le Play store ou faut passer par une appli tierce ?

----------


## Shapa

Appli tierce.

----------


## Baalim

23 jeux pour 1.3$
Dans le lot, il y a le sympatoche zotrix

https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-7

----------


## odji

pour HB, on verra a plus ou moins long terme ce que ca donne...

sinon, Bundlestar lance un bundle du meme type de jeu.. mach 3
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/treasure-bundle

et le mega7 est lancé chez gogobundle:
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-7

edit: demigrillé d'une minute par Sir Baalim

----------


## talouche

> 100 millions d'utilisateurs. Et un max de data vendu avec, d'apres http://gonewiththewin.com/why-humble...ion-customers/
> 
> 
> If Humble Bundle or substantially all of its assets are acquired, or in the unlikely event that Humble Bundle goes out of business or enters bankruptcy, user information would be one of the assets that is transferred or acquired by a third party. You acknowledge that such transfers may occur, and that any acquirer of Humble Bundle may continue to use your Personal Information as set forth in this policy.


Merci pour le lien! L'image de Humble Bundle vient de prendre un sacré coup dans mon estime  ::'(:

----------


## Graouu

> Du gameplay et un test -en allemand- pour Elex qui sort après demain.
> Pour l'instant, il est à 29.85 € chez play asia.
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/elex-steam/13/70b89n


Déconnez pas et matez la vidéo de ExServ avant de foncer.

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala aura pris son temps, ce lundi
https://www.indiegala.com/blaster

----------


## Seymos

> Appli tierce.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Sinon t'as toujours la solution de mettre le .apk sur ton tel et d'installer à l'ancienne.

----------


## Baalim

> Déconnez pas et matez la vidéo de ExServ avant de foncer.


Je sentais le truc bien bancal mais là, c'est fort, même pour ce studio.  ::O: 

Elex, bientôt dans vos bac à soldes. Tout pile entre Raven's cry et Battleborn.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## fenrhir

> Merci pour le lien! L'image de Humble Bundle vient de prendre un sacré coup dans mon estime


Ha, au fait, pour ceux qui auraient peur d'une fermeture ou d'un pourrissage d'Humble Bundle dans les temps à venir.
Ou simplement pour ceux qui voudraient tout archiver.

Y'a un downloader qui permet de *tout* télécharger (ce qui est téléchargeable) de votre compte HB. Tout ce qui est sur la page Library. Dans toutes les versions (epub et PDF pour les livres, flac et mp3 et autres pour l'audio, versions Linux/Mac/Windows/Android pour les applis, etc).
https://github.com/MayeulC/hb-downloader

Prérequis : installer Python sur sa machine et ne pas avoir peur de taper quelques lignes de commandes.
Et un gros espace disque libre.

Edit : ooups, lien remplacé par la version qui fonctionne, l'autre est deprecated

----------


## Baalim

Humble est racheté par IGN et.... Overgrowth sort de son Early access  ::O: 

Deux événements totalement imprévisibles quasiment en synchro !
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25000/Overgrowth/

Ah mais ça commence bien.
Je ne vois plus de réduction supplémentaire avec mon abo humble monthly  :tired: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...e-year-edition

Witcher 3 GOTY 20 €


*Préco synthwave*, 3 $
https://groupees.com/nrwultra

27 LP ou EP.... sachant que retrowave en a édité 34.
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/

----------


## Shapa

> Sinon t'as toujours la solution de mettre le .apk sur ton tel et d'installer à l'ancienne.


Oui ça marche aussi. Et le client humble est pas chiant.

----------


## Seymos

Oui en fait c'est propose directement sur la page humble. J'ai même pas eu à installer leur appli, et ils indiquent même comment régler la tablette pour accepter les apk tierces  (ce que je savais même pas faire...).

----------


## Kaede

> Merci pour le lien! L'image de Humble Bundle vient de prendre un sacré coup dans mon estime


Précisons quand même que l'article critique (entre autres) l'absence de plus en plus fréquente de jeux DRM-free, sans s'interroger sur les raisons (si ce n'est qu'ils sont devenus méchants). A mon avis une autre de ces raisons est qu'un bon paquet de devs "oublient" de fournir la version DRM-free à oublier, sans parler d'éditeurs qui n'en voudraient pas (c'est d'ailleurs ça, aussi, le glissement de "petits" jeux indés vers des jeux plus forcément trop indés).

PS. promos GOG sur les Witcher est déjà passée sur ce topic ? (c'est du assez lourd). Le 3, comme mentionné plus haut, et les deux premiers.

----------


## Harvester

> Je sentais le truc bien bancal mais là, c'est fort, même pour ce studio. 
> 
> Elex, bientôt dans vos bac à soldes. Tout pile entre Raven's cry et Battleborn.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Il m'avait pas non plus convaincu l'an passé quand je l'avais essayé.

----------


## Turlupin94

> À 17€, c'est 50centimes moins cher qu'en Suisse


Bon, ok, j'arrête de calculer de tête des opérations trop compliquées pour moi. Je vais me limiter aux additions. A un chiffre.

----------


## Baalim

Tekken 4: 26.90 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7

----------


## Wingi

> Tekken 4: 26.90 €
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7


4 ou 7 ? :con:

----------


## Baalim

:Facepalm: 

Farcry primal ps4 à 10 € chez auchan
https://www.auchan.fr/far-cry-primal/p-c860079

----------


## n0ra

Sur Gamesplanet.uk le nouveau South Park : The Fractured but Whole à -28% pour la version Standard et -31% pour la version Gold + pour l'achat de l'une des deux versions le premier South Park : The Stick of Thruth est offert.

----------


## Jughurta

Pour *Elex* il y a franchement de tout comme avis de très mauvais à très bon, moi je vous engage à lire un test très complet chez RPG France avec un avis différend.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour *Elex* il y a franchement de tout comme avis de très mauvais à très bon, moi je vous engage à lire un test très complet chez RPG France avec un avis différend.


 J'ai lu une partie du texte uniquement mais il y a un monde entre ce qu'il décrit et ce que j'ai vu à l'écran sur la vidéo mise en lien un peu plus haut.

Là, il arriverait presque à faire passer le système de biomes et de territoires ultra rigide pour un avantage alors que j'y vois surtout un coup de canif monstrueux à la crédibilité de l'univers

----------


## Matatak

Tempest : Pirate Action RPG
En promo sur Steam à 6€ : http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...te_Action_RPG/

Certains d'entre vous ont testés ? Sans en attendre 100h de jeu, pour quelques après-midi pluvieux, ça vaut le coup ?

Merci de vos retours !

----------


## Baalim

> Tempest : Pirate Action RPG
> En promo sur Steam à 6€ : http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...te_Action_RPG/
> 
> Certains d'entre vous ont testés ? Sans en attendre 100h de jeu, pour quelques après-midi pluvieuses, ça vaut le coup ?
> 
> Merci de vos retours !


 Je demande si je n'en ai pas encore un exemplaire en stock.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je demande si je n'en ai pas encore un exemplaire en stock.


Et sinon, il est pas dans un bundle en cours avec son DLC aussi?

----------


## Kargadum

> Et sinon, il est pas dans un bundle en cours avec son DLC aussi?


Tout à fait! À 1$ dans le premier palier, et 6$24 pour l'extension dans le 2ème palier (j'avais adoré vermintide) ==>> https://www.indiegala.com/warhammer

----------


## Matatak

Mais sinon, il est bien le jeu ? (de pirate)

----------


## banditbandit

Wuppo (dont j'ai lu beaucoup de bien ici même) à 5.24 € sur Steam.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais sinon, il est bien le jeu ? (de pirate)


Ça, on n'en sait rien. Sur ce topic, on achète les jeux mais on n'y joue pas.

Il me semble que Ruvon l'avait flingué sur son site en critiquant l'absence de profondeur de l'ensemble.

Sinon, il a un topic dédié
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...ire-des-vagues

----------


## Matatak

Merci les acheteurs compulsifs !  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Le très subtil Butcher à 5$
https://chrono.gg/account/coins

Argh j'ai encore planté ma série sur chrono.gg   :Boom: 

Promo 40 % sur tous les pack fortnite
https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/e.../battle-royale

----------


## Wolverine

> Mais sinon, il est bien le jeu ? (de pirate)


Sympa mais limité et répétitif

----------


## Baalim

Le retrowave bundle est sorti ete contenu est assez dantesque.
https://groupees.com/nrwultra

Les amateurs seront vraisemblablement ravis d'avoir precommandé

----------


## Mastaba

Je viens de voir Rising Storm2: Vietnam à 12.90€ en version boite à Leclerc.

----------


## Baalim

Megaman legacy à 6€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...cy_Collection/

Pour les psychopathes qui préfèrent buter des animaux, il y a cabela big hunt au même prix.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/24...ter_Pro_Hunts/

----------


## FB74

Nouvel HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/down-under-bundle

Satellite Reign dans le Pay what you want...  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Nouvel HB:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/down-under-bundle
> 
> Satellite Reign dans le Pay what you want...


WTF The Warlock of Firetop Mountain est deja dans le PWYW ???  ::o:

----------


## FB74

> WTF The Warlock of Firetop Mountain est deja dans le PWYW ???


Ouais, il a pas l'air mal en plus.  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ouais, il a pas l'air mal en plus.


Toutafé, surtout si tu aimais les livres dont vous êtes le heros, c'est l'adaptation du premier. Je recommande aussi Hand of Fate d'ailleurs dans le PWYW.

----------


## Bentic

Et il y a Crawl dans la tranche moyenne, actuellement à $3.06!
Achetez, même si vous avez déjà!  :Bave: 

(et Armello à $12, mais vu la différence avec le prix moyen, il est déjà passé moins cher)

----------


## Wolverine

Faut dire que le prix moyen avait commencé à 6$

----------


## fletch2099

> Ouais, il a pas l'air mal en plus.


Bon chat  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Et il y a Crawl dans la tranche moyenne, actuellement à $3.06!


Je confirme que si vous avez des amis avec lesquels jouer en local, c'est du très bon. Fun, pas prise de tête, et on en redemande après chaque partie.

----------


## Kargadum

> Nouvel HB:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/down-under-bundle
> 
> Satellite Reign dans le Pay what you want...


 ::o:  Terrible! Et oui, Crawl bien sympa. Jamais testé Screencheat mais ça peut être fun aussi!

----------


## FrousT

> Nouvel HB:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/down-under-bundle
> 
> Satellite Reign dans le Pay what you want...


Satellite Reign  :Vibre:  J'ai bien fait de jamais le prendre sur steam à 5€ :radin:  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A force d'en entendre parler, je me pose des questions. Il vaut quoi ce Satellite Reign en solo?

----------


## FrousT

> A force d'en entendre parler, je me pose des questions. Il vaut quoi ce Satellite Reign en solo?


C'est justement pour ça que je l'ai jamais acheté, trop d'incertitude  :Boom:  Mais bon là, le risque est bien faible  ::P:

----------


## Woshee

> A force d'en entendre parler, je me pose des questions. Il vaut quoi ce Satellite Reign en solo?


Moi j'ai du passer à côté d'un truc, j'ai pas compris l'engouement autour du jeu, je me faisais plutôt chier...

----------


## Clydopathe

Pareil, j'ai demandé le refund au bout de 10 minutes de jeu.

----------


## nova

Ben vous aviez aimer syndicate à l'époque ?

----------


## Woshee

> Ben vous aviez aimer syndicate à l'époque ?


Désolé papy, j'suis trop jeune pour ça  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

> Désolé papy, j'suis trop jeune pour ça


 ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Olima

Ah Syndicate, de supers bons souvenirs... Par contre est-ce que je pourrai faire tourner SR ? A ce prix là, je peux tenter...

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de p&c traditionnels, la trilogy black mirror à 2.$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Mirror-Bundle/


Nouveau record pour *Tekken 7* : 24.60 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7399/TEKKEN-7/

Steel division à 24.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

8Days à 1.6 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/409530

Vostok inc 7.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7586/Vostok-Inc/

Tyranny commander edition à 17.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ander-Edition/

Stories, 3 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-of-Destinies/

----------


## Valenco

> Nouveau record pour *Tekken 7* : 24.60 €
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7399/TEKKEN-7/


Pour ne pas perdre la face, tu aurais pu dire Tekken *4+3*.

----------


## Wingi

> *Tekken 7*


\o/

----------


## McCauley

> Ben vous aviez aimer syndicate à l'époque ?


Sur mon Amiga 600  :Perfect:

----------


## FB74

Amiga Forever.  :Cigare: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Amiga Forever.


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Marmottas

Syndicate est sorti sur ST ?  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

> Syndicate est sorti sur ST ?


J'allais te dire que oui mais ce n'est pas si sûr. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndicate_(video_game)

Moi j'y ai joué sur mon 386DX33 de bourgeois (pauvre) à l'époque... Un excellent souvenir, malgré une ergonomie et une IA, euh, disons perfectibles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tyranny commander edition à 17.5$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ander-Edition/


Ça commence à être un bon prix mais je vais attendre une version GOTY avec la récente extension, voire un passage en Humble Monthly (si IGN ne casse pas tout).

----------


## Olima

> Ah Syndicate, de supers bons souvenirs... Par contre est-ce que je pourrai faire tourner SR ? A ce prix là, je peux tenter...


(Bon ben j'ai eu la réponse à ma question  :Facepalm:  )

----------


## toramo

Plop,

Avec un peu de retard mais toujours d'actualité, et j'espère ne pas faire doublon avec un post précédent :

Si vous créez un compte ici : https://dashboard.totalwar.com/auth/login

Vous obtiendrez un coupon -50% pour endless space 2 .
Il y a un partenariat apparemment.

L'email reçu : 



> The Total War Weekend Recommend - Endless Space 2! 
> 
> 
> Get 50% Off Endless Space 2!
> 
> In partnership with our sister developer Amplitude Studios, we're giving Total War Access members 50% off Endless Space 2.
> 
> The offer ends on the 13th of November. Click below to get your discount now!
> 
> ...

----------


## Stelarc

> A force d'en entendre parler, je me pose des questions. Il vaut quoi ce Satellite Reign en solo?


Il y a un topic.

----------


## Kargadum

> Plop,
> 
> Avec un peu de retard mais toujours d'actualité, et j'espère ne pas faire doublon avec un post précédent :
> 
> Si vous créez un compte ici : https://dashboard.totalwar.com/auth/login
> 
> Vous obtiendrez un coupon -50% pour endless space 2 .
> Il y a un partenariat apparemment.
> 
> L'email reçu :


Ah purée, c'est pas mal du tout ça  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

Indie hump day bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hump

Avec Rocketbirds 2 Evolution

----------


## Baalim

99 vidas + OST à 3 $

Chouette !
https://chrono.gg/itad

Ember à 1.5 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ember

----------


## lustucuit

> 99 vidas + OST à 3 $
> 
> Chouette !
> https://chrono.gg/itad


Merci, à ce prix-là, je prends!  :;):

----------


## Baalim

De rien. J'ai pris aussi.

Les deux costume quest à 5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/53813/



Je.... heu... non.
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-keys-s...e-cubic-bundle

*
Nioh* en préco à 35.57 €
https://www.play-asia.com/nioh-compl...team/13/70bmrf

Atlus propose un jeu gratuit pour faire la promo de Shin megami Tensei
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050799199.html



Les amateurs de la série et des spin off y verront des têtes connues.

----------


## Hilikkus

Super Meat Boy à 1,39€ sur steam !  ::lol::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Indie hump day bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/hump
> 
> Avec Rocketbirds 2 Evolution


 ::o:  Une suite est sortie ? En voilà un bundle que je vais prendre ! Merci !

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui avaient acheté le freedom bundle, essayez donc Overgrowth, enfin sorti en version finale (ou presque).

Je suis très agréablement surpris par le résultat.

----------


## schouffy

Oui c'est vraiment pas mal, technique, assez riche et très drôle.

----------


## Baalim

Aragami 8$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6206/Aragami/

Mass effect trilogy : 10€
https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...-trilogy-39867

Vikings : wolves of midgard, 10 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/vikings-wolves-of-midgard

----------


## archer hawke

Vikings - Wolves of Midgard est bradé partout, Itad me spam, il va bientôt arriver en bundle à mon avis ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour ceux qui avaient acheté le freedom bundle, essayez donc Overgrowth, enfin sorti en version finale (ou presque).
> 
> Je suis très agréablement surpris par le résultat.
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...AA790006552AC/


Si tu savais me rappeler le contenu de ce bundle, je me rends compte que je ne l'ai pas pris, et ça me taquine de savoir pourquoi.

----------


## Baalim

> Vikings - Wolves of Midgard est bradé partout, Itad me spam, il va bientôt arriver en bundle à mon avis ...


C'est un jeu focus, non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu savais me rappeler le contenu de ce bundle, je me rends compte que je ne l'ai pas pris, et ça me taquine de savoir pourquoi.


Parce que c'était un bundle purement caritatif et cher (30 $)  ::siffle:: http://www.begeek.fr/humble-freedom-...refuser-231300

Je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas justement à toi que j'avais revendu subnautica  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Si tu savais me rappeler le contenu de ce bundle, je me rends compte que je ne l'ai pas pris, et ça me taquine de savoir pourquoi.


Apres verif, probablement parce que c'etait celui avec des trucs en quantité limité (et je crois que le prix d'entree etait un peu elevé mais je ne me rappelle plus exactement, je crois 30$). 

Dedans y'avait the witness, subnautica, stardew valley, invisble inc et bien d'autre trucs plutot bons.

----------


## Baalim

Castles, 0.19 £

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-CASTLES/castles

Technomancer, 6.33 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-TEC...e-technomancer

Heart & slash, 2.61 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-HEART-A...eart-and-slash

Et, globalement, pas mal d'autres trucs en promo.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Parce que c'était un bundle purement caritatif et cher (30 $) http://www.begeek.fr/humble-freedom-...refuser-231300
> Je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas justement à toi que j'avais revendu subnautica


Bon ben je comprends mieux : tous les "gros" jeux listés dans ton lien, je les ai déjà. 
Subnautica, c'est pas moi, je l'ai pris sur Steam à 12€ le 25 nov 2015, c'est ma boîte mail qui le dit.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

*King of Dragon Pass* à -80% soit 2euros et des poussières.

Pas encore joué mais un CPC récent en disait du bien, j'espère que ce sera plus intéractif que Crusader King II

----------


## Olima

> *King of Dragon Pass* à -80% soit 2euros et des poussières.
> 
> Pas encore joué mais un CPC récent en disait du bien, j'espère que ce sera plus intéractif que Crusader King II


Posté plus haut, mais à 80cents dans ce bundle : http://www.dailyindiegame.com/superbundle_117.html

----------


## Zerger

Ah ok my bad.

Bon ca m'arrangeait car j'avais 3-4 euros sur mon porte monnaie steam  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Painkiller : hell & damnation gratos chez gamessession. Pas de clé steam.
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game...llAndDamnation

----------


## Diwydiant

> *King of Dragon Pass* à -80% soit 2euros et des poussières.
> 
> Pas encore joué mais un CPC récent en disait du bien, j'espère que ce sera plus intéractif que Crusader King II


Je suis en train d'y jouer sur Android (merci, le dernier Humble Mobile), et c'est vraiment agréable, avec, environ, 850 341 paramètres à prendre en compte pour mener ton clan vers de prospères horizons  :Bave:

----------


## Wolverine

*Sid Meier's Civilization® III: Complete* gratuit pendant 48h chez Humble Bundle

----------


## odji

ICEY + Steam Link Bundle  pour 10$... comptez l'equivalent pour le timbre~
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...m_Link_Bundle/

----------


## Bibik

> *Sid Meier's Civilization® III: Complete* gratuit pendant 48h chez Humble Bundle


Tiens c'est marrant en allant chercher ma clé sur mon compte hb, j'ai vu un doublon de bouton pour mon MGS5 acheté y'a 6 mois  ::o:  J'ai donc une nouvelle clé  ::lol::

----------


## acdctabs

Si le Steam link intéresse encore quelqu'un : http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...m_Link_Bundle/
Je sais pas combien de temps l'erreur va rester ^^

----------


## Kohtsaro

C'est pas une erreur.

----------


## Baalim

Et encore une préco groupees :
https://groupees.com/bab35

Pendant que vous y êtes (j'y crois toujours), achetez tous le newretrowave bundle.... je veux les bonus  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas une erreur.
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...sage_image.jpg


Ce qui est quand même assez fou; d'autant que Icey a l'air chouette.
Les 10 € de frais de port calment un peu.

Lawbreakers à 18 €... bientôt en bundle ?
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lawbreakers

----------


## archer hawke

Mais c'est intéressant ce Steam Link ? Genre branché en wifi ça passe nickel ? On peut l'utiliser pour des jeux autre que les jeux steam en les intégrant dans notre bibliothèque ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Il semblerait selon un post dans le groupe GroupBuy que l'on puisse se faire rembourser le jeu (mais j'ai pas verifié) et donc bien avoir le steam link à 11€ (fpdin)

----------


## barbarian_bros

> *Sid Meier's Civilization® III: Complete* gratuit pendant 48h chez Humble Bundle


Version Steam, English Only à cause de l'extension 'Play The World'.

----------


## hixe33

> Mais c'est intéressant ce Steam Link ? Genre branché en wifi ça passe nickel ? On peut l'utiliser pour des jeux autre que les jeux steam en les intégrant dans notre bibliothèque ?


Perso, j'ai pas eu trop de souci en wifi (juste une déconnexion une fois), et ça marche avec n'importe quel jeu de ta bibliothèque, même non Steam.
Après c'est une question d'utilisation, mais je regrette pas l'achat.

----------


## archer hawke

Ah! Merci pour ton retour.

----------


## Woshee

J'en ai un en ethernet, c'est juste le panard pour jouer sur la tv. Pas de configuration particulière, c'est minuscule et quasi jamais eu de soucis.

----------


## Shapa

En cable c'est parfait, en wi-fi il faut avoir du 5G sinon ça lag un peu.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pendant qu'on en est aux questions, ca marche avec une manette 360 + son cable usb?

----------


## Adu

> Pendant qu'on en est aux questions, ca marche avec une manette 360 + son cable usb?


Oui pour la version filaire d'origine) si tu parles du cable de recharge alors non, et avec les DS3/DS4 en BT également

----------


## Woshee

Ça marche en sans fil avec l'adaptateur pour pc sinon

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Oui pour la version filaire d'origine) si tu parles du cable de recharge alors non, et avec les DS3/DS4 en BT également


Merci pour la réponse. Du coup je peux passer mon tour :/

(mes manettes n'ont plus de batterie donc je les utilises branchées en permanence au PC ou à la 360)


Edit: A moins que... Y'a t il au moins 2 ports USB sur le steam link? Et si oui serait il possible d'utiliser l'un des ports pour l'adaptateur et l'autre pour le play n charge (ou ca ne charge simplement pas du tout)

----------


## Baalim

Je participerai bien mais j'ai à peine testé le truc qui marchait très bien en rj45 et très correctement en wifi aussi (borne à 5/6-mètres).

*Combat redux* à 4.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...B%20App%20Page

A noter qu'on peut y jouer gratos pendant 2 jours.

*Teso online morrowind* à 13.5$
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N39FFYS/

Retour de *Mafia* chez Gog
https://www.gog.com/game/mafia

Problème 1 : c'est très cher
Problème 2 : les licences sur les musiques originelles ont expiré.


Add on forcément *NSFW* pour *Deep space waifu* dispo et en promo:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/70...WAIFU_ACADEMY/

*DLC Ticket to ride* pennsylvania, germany et autres à 1 €  l'unité
http://store.steampowered.com/app/45..._Pennsylvania/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...dic_countries/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...Ride__Germany/

Un arkanoid mignon et en co-op local à 3.24 $
https://dyagames.itch.io/strikey-sisters

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Je viens enfin de recevoir mon code Ticket to ride !  :haha: 

Entre temps j'ai été touché par la grâce baalimesque  ::lol:: 

Même si je ne suis pas sur le bon topic, je remets cette clé au premier intéressé.  ::trollface:: 

Bon il attendra dimanche matin que j'ai une connexion internet...  :Facepalm: 

Et qu'il n'oublie pas de verser une pièce aux oeuvres de baalim et de prier les martyrs des backlogs chargés.

----------


## Woshee

> Edit: A moins que... Y'a t il au moins 2 ports USB sur le steam link? Et si oui serait il possible d'utiliser l'un des ports pour l'adaptateur et l'autre pour le play n charge (ou ca ne charge simplement pas du tout)


Y'a exactement deux ports usb, j'utilise une "prise multiple" usb dessus sans soucis, et je viens de tester pour toi avec un pad PS4: le port est bien alimenté et charge même steam link éteint.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Y'a exactement deux ports usb, j'utilise une "prise multiple" usb dessus sans soucis, et je viens de tester pour toi avec un pad PS4: le port est bien alimenté et charge même steam link éteint.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer  :;):  

Du coup, je vais peut etre craquer...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Retour de *Mafia* chez Gog
> https://www.gog.com/game/mafia
> Problème 1 : c'est très cher
> Problème 2 : les licences sur les musiques originelles ont expiré.


Problème 3 : la VF s'est perdue en route.

GOG : c'est pas toujours Good, c'est pas toujours Old, et c'est pas non plus des Games complets.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Problème 3 : la VF s'est perdue en route.
> 
> GOG : c'est pas toujours Good, c'est pas toujours Old, et c'est pas non plus des Games complets.


Non, la VF est présente apparemment (et quelques autres langues, mais ce n'est pas indiqué sur la fiche du jeu). Pour la musique, c'est la musique sous licence qui n'est pas là (une petite recherche sur le forum du jeu sur GOG permet de résoudre le problème... jusqu'à ce que les fichiers disparaissent car sans doute pas très légal). La musique originale (composée pour le jeu) est bien là.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai vu une notification steam en allumant mon pc, j'ai un objet dans mon inventaire pour une réduction de -50 % sur le titre Civilization VI Digital Deluxe. Non cumulable avec d'autres réductions.
Envoyez moi un mp si ça vous intéresse.



> Je viens enfin de recevoir mon code Ticket to ride ! 
> 
> Entre temps j'ai été touché par la grâce baalimesque 
> 
> Même si je ne suis pas sur le bon topic, je remets cette clé au premier intéressé. 
> 
> Bon il attendra dimanche matin que j'ai une connexion internet... 
> 
> Et qu'il n'oublie pas de verser une pièce aux oeuvres de baalim et de prier les martyrs des backlogs chargés.


Ça m'intéresse si c'est toujours d'actualité.

----------


## Baalim

Indie shockwave bundle chez Indie gala.

Apparemment, les développeurs sont fans d'onomatopées.
https://www.indiegala.com/shockwave

C'est à peu près la seule chose à en dire.

Think of the children, un jeu qui a l'air rigolo et mignon, est en promo à 10 $ (et 1.5 $ de cashback) pour sa sortie.
https://www.gog.com/game/think_of_the_children

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> J'ai vu une notification steam en allumant mon pc, j'ai un objet dans mon inventaire pour une réduction de -50 % sur le titre Civilization VI Digital Deluxe. Non cumulable avec d'autres réductions.
> Envoyez moi un mp si ça vous intéresse.
> 
> Ça m'intéresse si c'est toujours d'actualité.


j'ai reçu le même coupon sachant que j'ai le jeu de base  ::|:

----------


## Marcarino

> Think of the children, un jeu qui a l'air rigolo et mignon, est en promo à 10 $ (et 1.5 $ de cashback) pour sa sortie.
> https://www.gog.com/game/think_of_the_children


Ca a l'air chouette pour remplacer Overcooked sur le canap' avec madame... quelqu'un sait si c'est bien?

----------


## Baalim

> Ca a l'air chouette pour remplacer Overcooked sur le canap' avec madame... quelqu'un sait si c'est bien?


J'ignore ce que ça vaut mais voici la version steam, pour les intéressés
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57..._the_Children/


Hide & shriek devient gratos à son tour.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...de_and_Shriek/

Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War 3 jouable gratuitement ce week end

----------


## Diwydiant

Je rebondi (boing boing) sur le SteamLink : on est bien d'accord que, sans carte graphique dans le pc, ça ne sert à rien ? C'est simplement pour streamer un jeu vers sa télé, correct ?

----------


## Woshee

> Je rebondi (boing boing) sur le SteamLink : on est bien d'accord que, sans carte graphique dans le pc, ça ne sert à rien ? C'est simplement pour streamer un jeu vers sa télé, correct ?


C'est ça. Même l'interface de steam c'est en fait depuis ton vrai PC de jeu streamé sur la TV.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je vais devoir passer mon tour, alors  ::|: 

Merci, mon Woshee   :;):

----------


## velociraptor

Visiblement tout le monde a reçu le coupon de CIV VI de luxe (50% sur 79.99€, la bonne blague).

----------


## Mamadou

> Si le Steam link intéresse encore quelqu'un : http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...m_Link_Bundle/
> Je sais pas combien de temps l'erreur va rester ^^


L'offre est déjà finie ? Tous les liens que j'ai trouvé sur cette offre affichent la page d’accueil steam

----------


## n0ra

> L'offre est déjà finie ? Tous les liens que j'ai trouvé sur cette offre affichent la page d’accueil steam


Quand tu arrives sur la page principale du Steam Link, plus bas tu as le bundle.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...m_Link_Bundle/

----------


## The Kusabi

> L'offre est déjà finie ? Tous les liens que j'ai trouvé sur cette offre affichent la page d’accueil steam


Non disponible pour la Suisse je pense.

----------


## banditbandit

Trine 2 Complete Story Triple Pack  ::ninja::  à 5.09 € chez Steam.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Trine 2 Complete Story Triple Pack  à 5.09 € chez Steam.


C'est original ça! Tu en as 3 pour 5€ et si tu n'en veux qu'un exemplaire, tu paies 17€.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

The nonary game, excellente compilation des fantastiques zero escape,  est à 24  €uros sur le psn pour les membres psn+
https://store.playstation.com/#!/fr-...ROESCAPE999ZEN

Street racing syndicate gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/anime?src=pushnot20171021

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, je donne, via groupees :

https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/blood-club
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/bellemaison-ep
https://djten.bandcamp.com/album/retrological-20
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...-just-a-moment
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/evil-squad
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/crystal-city

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, je donne, via groupees :
> 
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/blood-club
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/bellemaison-ep
> https://djten.bandcamp.com/album/retrological-20
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...-just-a-moment
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/evil-squad
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/crystal-city


Quel homme !  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

edit : laissez béton j'ai carrément pris le bundle (https://groupees.com/nrwultra) vu que c'est plutôt du lourd...

Beau geste Baalim, tu avais eu tous les autres en bundles ? (on dirait que les doublons c'est pas que pour les jeux ^^)

----------


## Baalim

> edit : laissez béton j'ai pris le bundle (https://groupees.com/nrwultra), car c'est du assez lourd (masse d'albums et la qualité est plutôt au RDV).
> Je vous conseille de jeter au moins un oeil à Retrological 2​.​0, Crystal City, Blood Club, Evil Squad, c'est plutôt cool à condition d'aimer un minimum le genre.
> 
> Tu avais eu tous les autres en bundles, Baalim ? (on dirait que les doublons c'est pas que pour les jeux ^^)


Ouais, ils avaient proposé un gros bundle en 2016.
Vu qu'ils ont mis presque toute leur production, il y a effectivement quelques redites.
La prochaine sera d'ailleurs le premier album de magnatron si tout se passe bien.

Cela dit, 10$ pour l'ensemble, cest vraiment cadeau.

Bon, maintenant, je veux un bundle manga  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

J'en veux bien 1 Baalim, par curiosité. Un truc qui bouge bien de préférence, tu connais mes gouts  ::P: 

Sauf si quelqu'un est plus chaud que moi, c'est vraiment par curiosité.

----------


## pipoop

> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, je donne, via groupees :
> 
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/blood-club
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/bellemaison-ep
> https://djten.bandcamp.com/album/retrological-20
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...-just-a-moment
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/evil-squad
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/album/crystal-city


Je prends tous les disque édites par newretrowave si il t'en reste

----------


## hixe33

> Y'a exactement deux ports usb, j'utilise une "prise multiple" usb dessus sans soucis, et je viens de tester pour toi avec un pad PS4: le port est bien alimenté et charge même steam link éteint.


T'as un troisième port USB sur le côté aussi (je viens de vérifier).

----------


## Baalim

> Je prends tous les disque édites par newretrowave si il t'en reste


Vu que tu es le premier à me les demander, il m'en reste effectivement un paquet à moins que je me sois trompé dans le décompte des doublons  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà un jeu qui m'intrigue depuis un petit moment et que je n'avais jamais vu autant soldé (1.4€)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...iragana-battle

----------


## Olima

Bon plan ? : http://www.pcgamer.com/the-dates-for...e-been-leaked/

----------


## Eradan

> Voilà un jeu qui m'intrigue depuis un petit moment et que je n'avais jamais vu autant soldé (1.4€)
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...iragana-battle


JRPG à vocation éducative. Tu apprends les hiraganas en les utilisant pour attaquer. J'ai pas poussé très loin pour le moment par manque de temps.

----------


## moutaine

> Vu que tu es le premier à me les demander, il m'en reste effectivement un paquet à moins que je me sois trompé dans le décompte des doublons


Je te prendrais bien quelques newretrowave s'il t'en reste après la razia de pipoop.

----------


## Olima

(Je crois que Supergounou voulait bien un album aussi. Je précise parce que on dirait qu'il demande "1 Baalim" mais je pense pas que ce soit ça en fait.)

----------


## Guppy

Est-ce que vous avais fait une L.I.S.T.E ? pour les Newretrowave de Baalim !? ::trollface::

----------


## Kaede

> (Je crois que Supergounou voulait bien un album aussi. Je précise parce que on dirait qu'il demande *"1 Baalim"* mais je pense pas que ce soit ça en fait.)


C'est la nouvelle unité de mesure des bons plans  ::):

----------


## Mamadou

> Non disponible pour la Suisse je pense.


En effet  ::'(: 




> Quand tu arrives sur la page principale du Steam Link, plus bas tu as le bundle.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...m_Link_Bundle/


Merci quand même  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

> (Je crois que Supergounou voulait bien un album aussi. Je précise parce que on dirait qu'il demande "1 Baalim" mais je pense pas que ce soit ça en fait.)


Ah non, ma demande porte effectivement sur "1 Baalim", l'esclavage c'est notre histoire. Mais puisque "l’intéressé" ne s'est pas manifesté depuis lors, je recharge mon shotgun et conseil à tout un chacun de faire de même.
La chasse est ouverte.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah non, ma demande porte effectivement sur "1 Baalim", l'esclavage c'est notre histoire. Mais puisque "l’intéressé" ne s'est pas manifesté depuis lors, je recharge mon shotgun et conseil à tout un chacun de faire de même.
> La chasse est ouverte.


Sérieux, t'en voulais un ?  ::O: 
J'ai du zappé le message ou mal l'interpréter. Du coup, j'ai tout fourgué ou presque à Pipoop.

Je vais voir ce qu'il me reste pour toi et Moutaine.


ME Andromeda a été un tel succès qu'amazon a carrément cessé de le vendre en démat'  :Sweat: 
https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-A...dp/B00ZPZQKIG/

Pack bonus pour south park chez twitch prime et, à partir du 27, pack bonus Pack bonus Assassin's Creed Origins
https://southpark.ubisoft.com/game/f...eem/index.aspx

Il est -déjà- loin le temps des jeux gratuits.  ::sad:: 


*Spycon*, 0.02 $
https://t4j.itch.io/spycon





*Crown
fall*, 1.19 €
Certains le décrivent comme le furi du pauvre
http://store.steampowered.com/app/683730/CrownFall/

----------


## Eradan

> C'est la nouvelle unité de mesure des bons plans


La plupart des bons plans se mesurent d'ailleurs en femtoBaalim.

----------


## cooly08

Y a des stores qui acceptent le bitBaalim ?

----------


## cedes4

> Y a des store qui acceptent le bitBaalim ?


C'est pour acheter hunieCam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

J'aurais peut-être dû appeler ça le baalimCoin.  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

Pour 1000 BaalimCoin, t'as plus rien…

----------


## Baalim

> J'aurais peut-être dû appeler ça le baalimCoin.


Je me disais aussi que ça allait finir par déraper, cette histoire  ::trollface::

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Plop,
> 
> Avec un peu de retard mais toujours d'actualité, et j'espère ne pas faire doublon avec un post précédent :
> 
> Si vous créez un compte ici : https://dashboard.totalwar.com/auth/login
> 
> Vous obtiendrez un coupon -50% pour endless space 2 .
> Il y a un partenariat apparemment.
> 
> L'email reçu :


Comment que ça marche en fait ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Sérieux, t'en voulais un ? 
> J'ai du zappé le message ou mal l'interpréter. Du coup, j'ai tout fourgué ou presque à Pipoop.
> 
> Je vais voir ce qu'il me reste pour toi et Moutaine.


T'inquiète, c'était vraiment juste de la curiosité, tant mieux si tu as trouvé un preneur plus intéressé  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> T'inquiète, c'était vraiment juste de la curiosité, tant mieux si tu as trouvé un preneur plus intéressé


Cela dit, si c'est par curiosité, il faut savoir que le label offre au moins 4 compilations sur bandcamp :

https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...mpilation-tape
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...ion-tape-vol-2
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...ion-tape-vol-3
https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...aximum-burn-ep

----------


## Supergounou

Merci  ::):

----------


## moutaine

> Cela dit, si c'est par curiosité, il faut savoir que le label offre au moins 4 compilations sur bandcamp :
> 
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...mpilation-tape
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...ion-tape-vol-2
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...ion-tape-vol-3
> https://newretrowave.bandcamp.com/al...aximum-burn-ep


Merci de l'info.  :;):

----------


## odji

sniper3+dlc à 25dollars
https://chrono.gg/?=SniperGhostWarrior3

----------


## Zerger

> J'en veux bien 1 Baalim, par curiosité. Un truc qui bouge bien de préférence, tu connais mes gouts 
> 
> Sauf si quelqu'un est plus chaud que moi, c'est vraiment par curiosité.


Je rebondis sur le newretrowave. Je te conseille de preter une oreille à Dance with the Dead. Ma playlist du moment !!
(y'a aussi WaveShaper en plus posay)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je rebondis sur le newretrowave. Je te conseille de preter une oreille à Dance with the Dead. Ma playlist du moment !!
> (y'a aussi WaveShaper en plus posay)


Woh putain y'a de la grosse gratte apparemment, niiiiice  ::wub::  Merci Zerger! (y'a un bundle quelque part avec?  ::P: )

Enfin je sais pas en fait, déjà que Baalim me donnait envie avec le nrw bundle, si je dois rajouter des albums de Dance with the Dead ça va commencer à chiffrer et se rajouter à mon backlog musical  :^_^:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Un backlog musical s'écoule plus vite qu'un backlog de jeux je trouve.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Woh putain y'a de la grosse gratte apparemment, niiiiice  Merci Zerger! (y'a un bundle quelque part avec? )
> 
> Enfin je sais pas en fait, déjà que Baalim me donnait envie avec le nrw bundle, si je dois rajouter des albums de Dance with the Dead ça va commencer à chiffrer et se rajouter à mon backlog musical


Ça fait plusieurs fois déjà que le groupe apparaît dans des bundles groupees dédiés ou non.

Je dois déjà avoir une bonne partie de leur discographie.

----------


## Olima

Tant qu'on y est, je laisse un peu de pub pour un pote : https://double-dragon.bandcamp.com/album/double-dragon  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le monthly ne m'a jamais paru aussi loin...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le monthly ne m'a jamais paru aussi loin...


Je vais aller vérifier que je suis bien désabonné tiens

----------


## Zerger

> Woh putain y'a de la grosse gratte apparemment, niiiiice  Merci Zerger! (y'a un bundle quelque part avec? )
> 
> Enfin je sais pas en fait, déjà que Baalim me donnait envie avec le nrw bundle, si je dois rajouter des albums de Dance with the Dead ça va commencer à chiffrer et se rajouter à mon backlog musical


Ravi que ca te plaise  :;):  Perso, je table sur le fait que ma copine ne saura pas quoi m'offrir à Noel  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

From the depth 2€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/from-the-depths

Eureka bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/eureka-bundle

2€, 11 jeux dont hook, trebuchet et zenge.

----------


## machiavel24

> Je rebondis sur le newretrowave. Je te conseille de preter une oreille à Dance with the Dead. Ma playlist du moment !!
> (y'a aussi WaveShaper en plus posay)


Merci pour la découverte  ::wub:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> Je rebondis sur le newretrowave. Je te conseille de preter une oreille à Dance with the Dead. Ma playlist du moment !!


Yep je connais, plutôt Heavy pour de la Synthwave mais les guitares électriques s'y prêtent plutôt bien finalement. Vais tester WaveShaper  :;): 




> Eureka bundle
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/eureka-bundle
> 
> 2€, 11 jeux dont hook, trebuchet et zenge.


Et Klocki, très sympa. Ce ne sont que des jeux de puzzle qui se finissent en 2h max, mais ça reste un bon bundle  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Et voila le indie gala du jour:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday?from=pushnot20171023

----------


## odji

cubic, "j'en prendrais pas pour 1 dollar"
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-one-dollar

----------


## Baalim

> cubic, "j'en prendrais pas pour 1 dollar"
> https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-one-dollar


Faut voir.
Watergate extreme m'a l'air d'être un simulateur assez pointu :




Vivement Gamergate Weinsteeeen Edition  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

Help, désolé du HS, qq'un saurait s'il existe un topic sur Humble ? (c'est infernal à rechercher, vous devinez pourquoi...)
J'ai une question relative au site (la question : existe-t-il un outil magique pour exporter en 2 clics sa liste de clefs non reedeemed ? Sinon j'exporterai le HTML en 10 morceaux et je retoucherai mais si je peux éviter...merci  ::): ).

----------


## Baalim

> Help, désolé du HS, qq'un saurait s'il existe un topic sur Humble ? (c'est infernal à rechercher, vous devinez pourquoi...)
> J'ai une question relative au site (la question : existe-t-il un outil magique pour exporter en 2 clics sa liste de clefs non reedeemed ? Sinon j'exporterai le HTML en 10 morceaux et je retoucherai mais si je peux éviter...merci ).


Pas à ma connaissance.
S'il existe, j'ai perdu un max de temps  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

Ce serait pratique pourtant, pour y causer du monthly  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> Pas à ma connaissance.
> S'il existe, j'ai perdu un max de temps


Vu ton backlog j'ai pas trop de peine à imaginer le supplice ^^

----------


## Baalim

> Vu ton backlog j'ai pas trop de peine à imaginer le supplice ^^


Le moins douloureux, c'est de se servir de barter.vg
Plus comme base de données que pour échanger, d'ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu ton backlog j'ai pas trop de peine à imaginer le supplice ^^


Le moins douloureux, c'est de se servir de barter.vg
Plus comme base de données que pour échanger, d'ailleurs.

Promo daedalic :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._up_to_90_off/

----------


## scritche

> Le moins douloureux, c'est de se servir de barter.vg
> Plus comme base de données que pour échanger, d'ailleurs.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le moins douloureux, c'est de se servir de barter.vg
> Plus comme base de données que pour échanger, d'ailleurs.


On le perd, vite, des soldes.

----------


## Olima

*Battle Brothers* à -50% sur stime... Je suis tentation... http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ttle_Brothers/

----------


## Gloppy

> *Battle Brothers* à -50% sur stime... *Je suis tentation*... http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ttle_Brothers/


Moi aussi, je l'avoue. Mais je vais me montrer raisonnable et attendre. C'est typiquement le genre de bon jeu que l'on va voir arriver dans un Monthly Bundle, non ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tant qu'on y est, je laisse un peu de pub pour un pote : https://double-dragon.bandcamp.com/album/double-dragon


Ben tu as bien fait, pour l'instant ça me plait bien aussi  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Jetez-vous sur Battle Brothers et mourez fiers!

----------


## The Kusabi

> Et voila le indie gala du jour:
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday?from=pushnot20171023


Pour 1 dollar, vous avez "My Name is Addiction"




> • One hour long highly emotional roller coaster
> • Seven different endings
> • Unique hand-drawn art using digital oil paint
> • Over 50 drawings to be seen. Plenty are unique to the choices you make!
> • Soundtrack included within game folders
> • Access script files in RenPy to see how it was put together

----------


## Baalim

Zombie night terror à 4.6$
https://www.gog.com/game/zombie_night_terror

Faut vraiment ramer pour trouver une promo intéressante, ces derniers temps  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> Zombie night terror à 4.6$
> https://www.gog.com/game/zombie_night_terror


Il est à *3.89€* sur *Steam*. Il n'arrête pas d'être soldé, il va finir en bundle sous peu...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41..._Night_Terror/

----------


## Zerger

Jouez-y, c'est de la bonne ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Il est à *3.89€* sur *Steam*. Il n'arrête pas d'être soldé, il va finir en bundle sous peu...
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/41..._Night_Terror/


Faut dire qu'il a déjà été offert sur twitch prime

----------


## Baalim

Mortal Kombaaaaaaaaaaaat 10 à 3.73€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MKX/mortal-kombat-x

----------


## Supergounou

Et pour ceux qui voudraient un vrai jeu de baston, *Street Fighter 5* boite à 10€  ::P: 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9145665...er-V-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Baalim

> Et pour ceux qui voudraient un vrai jeu de baston, *Street Fighter 5* boite à 10€ 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9145665...er-V-PC-Jeu-PC


Ah ouais... Quand même  :Sweat: 

PS : un vrai jeu de baston, c'est KOF  ::siffle:: 
Ça marche aussi pour un vrai character design dans un jeu de baston, d'ailleurs

----------


## Dark Kariya

D'ici 1-2H, GOG proposera gratuitement pendant 2 jours Stronghold HD et A.D. 2044 (merci le timestamp du site en mode heure d'hiver pour le spoil).

----------


## Baalim

> D'ici 1-2H, GOG proposera gratuitement pendant 2 jours Stronghold HD et A.D. 2044 (merci le timestamp du site en mode heure d'hiver pour le spoil).


J'avais jamais entendu parler de A.D 2044  ::O: 
Bonne pioche !

Call to arms "complete" à 6 € ou à 11 € en version deluxe
http://store.steampowered.com/app/302670/Call_to_Arms/

Le jeu a l'air sympa, le dev' un peu moins.

----------


## FB74

Je vous rappelle qu'il devrait y avoir des offres Steam pour Halloween à partir de jeudi soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Kariya

Mmmhhhh, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils fêtent en Pologne cette semaine, mais ça ventile de la production locale en tout cas (Robo Rumble, Crimes Cities, Schizm, Tormentum qui a passé le 2ème passage en validation...).

Edit: Après réflexion, je mise une petite pièce sur la venue de la langue polonaise sur le site.

----------


## Baalim

The mims beginning à 3.90 € sur steam.
J'ignore si c'est un jeu polonais.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...ims_Beginning/

@ FB74 :

J'espère qu'il y aura des trucs sympathiques.
Faut que je claque mes revenus de cartes steam durement collectées.

----------


## Olima

> Ben tu as bien fait, pour l'instant ça me plait bien aussi


cool  :;): 


Bon je résiste à Battle Brothers et attends les soldes d'Halloween... Ou alors qu'il soit dans un humble genre ce soir, en tier 3  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Spotlight bundle 2 (2.59 €) !
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundl...light-bundle-2

10 jeux dont le jeu fétiche (ahem) de SiGarret : One Night Stand

----------


## Baalim

Layer of fear masterpiece edition gratos sur twitch prime.
Évidemment... Suffisait que j'écrive qu'ils ne fourguaient plus de jeux  :tired:

----------


## FB74

Humble Day of the Devs Bundle 2017:
https://www.humblebundle.com/day-of-the-devs-2017

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Thumbleseed déjà  !!! Et Flinthook !!!  :Bave: 
Mais je joue plus sur PC, ce serait pas raisonnable  :Emo:

----------


## Olima

Flinthook ! :D

----------


## Baalim

Everything !  ::lol::

----------


## Gloppy

Pas mal le bundle pour qui n'a pas ces jeux. *Everything* m'intéresse carrément mais j'ai déjà quasiment tous les autres... Bon, je  patienterai, mon backlog est encore long  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Si il y en a qui veulent découper le bundle, seuls ABZU et Flinthook m'intéressent.

----------


## Kesitem

> edit : laissez béton j'ai carrément pris le bundle (https://groupees.com/nrwultra) vu que c'est plutôt du lourd...
> 
> Beau geste Baalim, tu avais eu tous les autres en bundles ? (on dirait que les doublons c'est pas que pour les jeux ^^)


Merci pour le bon plan  ::wub::

----------


## machiavel24

> Pas mal le bundle pour qui n'a pas ces jeux. *Everything* m'intéresse carrément mais j'ai déjà quasiment tous les autres... Bon, je  patienterai, mon backlog est encore long


Perso, c'est Full Throttle  :^_^: .

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Arf c'est le dilemme de prendre le bundle juste pour Flinthook ou pas. Meh. Ceci dit pour les gens qui n'ont pas les jeux ca semble plutot bon  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Il y a l'OST de Grim Fandango Remastered aussi en PWYW, et c'est très chouette  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Ah, j'avais pas vu mais ceux qui prennent le bundle en étant abonnés monthly reçoivent également 1.80 € de crédit sur la boutique  ::): 


D'ailleurs, en parlant de ça, orange moon à 89 centimes
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orange-moon

----------


## Hyeud

> D'ailleurs, en parlant de ça, orange moon à 89 centimes
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orange-moon


Si t'es abonné au monthly sinon c'est 0.99€, et là c'est un peu cher  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

*Another world*, 79 centimes  ::): 
Un monument du genre pour le prix d'une merde greenlight en solde

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ersary-edition


Préco Vocaloid 4 bundle (2$)
https://groupees.com/vocallective4

----------


## Hyeud

> *Another world*, 79 centimes 
> Un monument du genre pour le prix d'une merde greenlight en solde
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ersary-edition


 :Mellow2:  :Prey:  :Vibre:  :Bave:

----------


## Nanaki

Il y a des canetons qui ont pris le Steamlink avec Icey?
Si oui vous risquez de recevoir ce mail : 




> Hello,
> Thanks for your recent purchase of the ICEY + Steam Link bundle.
> The ICEY + Steam Link bundle demand was high, resulting in delays in processing and shipping Steam Link orders. We expect all orders to be fulfilled and delivered within 3 weeks and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> Many orders have already been processed and shipped and we hope to get to yours soon. When your order ships you will receive an email with tracking information.
> Thanks for your support and understanding.

----------


## Baalim

NSFW sakura halloween

https://wingedcloud.wetransfer.com/d...4000550/0590af

----------


## Harvester

> Il y a des canetons qui ont pris le Steamlink avec Icey?
> Si oui vous risquez de recevoir ce mail :


Ouaip, je l'ai reçu.

----------


## KiwiX

Comment tu fais pour filer des albums sur Groupees, baalim ? J'ai 2 albums à filer que j'ai déjà...

Dance With The Dead - The Shape
Dance With The Dead - B-sides Vol1

EDIT : Ah j'ai trouvé, les marquer comme dispo en giveaway via le bouton puis les glisser dans l'onglet "giveaway" avec le mail du gars à qui le filer. Si vous êtes motivé, MP  ::):

----------


## Ruadir

*Prey + un artbook* , à 15 euros sur le site de la Fnac.

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9858402...omnsearchpos=1

Si vous voulez le mini-artbook offert avec, il faut bien inclure ce dernier dans le panier : https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1045914...nApplicable|L1

----------


## Mastaba

> *Another world*, 79 centimes 
> Un monument du genre pour le prix d'une merde greenlight en solde
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ersary-edition


Putain.  ::): 
Je l'aurais pris si je l'avais pas déjà acheté trois fois.

un sur atari ST à l'époque.
un pour la 15th anniversary.
un pour la 20th anniversary.

----------


## Ludz

> Je rebondis sur le newretrowave. Je te conseille de preter une oreille à Dance with the Dead. Ma playlist du moment !!
> (y'a aussi WaveShaper en plus posay)


Il y a pas mal d'albums de synthwave en pay what you want sur le bandcamp du label Blood Music : https://blood-music.bandcamp.com/
Perturbator, Gost, Dan Terminus, Tommy86... Des trucs très sympa

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> *Another world*, 79 centimes 
> Un monument du genre pour le prix d'une merde greenlight en solde
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...ersary-edition


Merde je l'avais déjà  :Facepalm:  
Si quelqu'un veut une clé en économisant 0.79 € -> MP C'est pris !

----------


## Baalim

Explorer bundle : 61.50 €
Cher mais avec de la qualité : tacoma, firewatch, obduction, the witness, Quern et samorost 3
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...lorers_Bundle/

Diablo 3 battlechest, 20€
*https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-us/pro...i-battle-chest*

Tokyo Twilight ghost hunters, dispo sur steam, à 9 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...k-special-gigs

----------


## Baalim

Oh putain... voila ce que certains arrivent à pondre avec de la VR.

Y'a pas de doute, ça va faire progresser les mentalités dans le bon sens au sujet des apports de la réalité virtuelle.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...n_Girl_Sehyun/



Misayre :




> Kiss Album : All kisses you get records in Kiss Album. You can get kisses any time you want through Kiss Album. Get 9 kisses and complete your Kiss Album.



Si vous préférez aller buter du mammouth, c'est jouable aussi avec Farcry Primal à 13.79 €
https://www.play-asia.com/far-cry-primal/13/709ol3

----------


## Jokletox

> Kiss Album

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Humble Day of the Devs Bundle 2017:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/day-of-the-devs-2017


A noter la sortie du Humble Day of the Refourgue 2017 : Grim Fandango ou Day of the Tentacle sont à 2€ chacun.
www.toutàfaitlegit/HDOTR.com

----------


## Baalim

Indie Mayhem Bundle : https://www.indiegala.com/mayhem

Même les vignettes font amateur :faceplam:

----------


## FB74

Annonce de Bundle Stars, ils changent de nom au 1er novembre pour devenir "Fanatical":
https://www.fanatical.com/prelaunch.html

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> A noter la sortie du Humble Day of the Refourgue 2017 : Grim Fandango ou Day of the Tentacle sont à 2€ chacun.
> www.toutàfaitlegit/HDOTR.com


Étonnamment, ce lien douteux n'a pas renvoyé, comme je m'y attendais un peu, vers un site de Porn ou de warez  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Annonce de Bundle Stars, ils changent de nom au 1er novembre pour devenir "Fanatical":
> https://www.fanatical.com/prelaunch.html


Mais mais mais.... c'est une idée de merde !  ::O:

----------


## pikkpi

> Annonce de Bundle Stars, ils changent de nom au 1er novembre pour devenir "Fanatical":
> https://www.fanatical.com/prelaunch.html


Apprendre ça à l'heure du goûter, j'en ai recraché mon Raider...

----------


## Calys

> Apprendre ça à l'heure du goûter, j'en ai recraché mon Raider...


C'est comme ça que tombe Raider ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> C'est comme ça que tombe Raider ?


 :Clap:

----------


## n0ra

Attention, je reviens sur le bundle ICEY + SteamLink. On se fait bien rembourser le jeu aux alentours de 8€ mais le SteamLink ne nous revient finalement pas à 1€ et quelques mais 11€ + 8€ de FDP.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Ben non, 1,0€ pour le Steam Link + 10€ de fdp, donc 11.10€ en tout.

----------


## n0ra

Bah non, le SteamLink au final sans le jeu ( via remboursement ) c'est 11€ + 8€ de FDP. 19€, j'ai été débité aujourd'hui.

----------


## Graouu

> Destiny 2 en promo grâce à NoFrag et Gamesplanet
> Par Pedrodactyl -23 octobre 2017
> 
> Avec le code DESTINYFRAG, vous pouvez avoir récupérer Destiny 2 à 49,79€ au lieu de 60 € et la version Deluxe à 82,99€ au lieu de 100€. Attention, le code ne fonctionne que jusqu’au 25 octobre minuit, par contre, vous pouvez le partager avec qui vous avez envie, on est pas chiche.


Source

J'étais chaud à la démo mais vu comment tout le monde se barre sur PS4 vu le contenu chiche, çà ne donne finalement plus envie même si la démo était pas mal et bien optimisée.

----------


## odji

dark train offert chez ech'tio (download, pas de clé steam)
https://paperash.itch.io/darktrain

quelques jeux en e.a ou presortie dans le 17:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-17

----------


## Baalim

Elex pour 12 $ avec twitch prime  ::o: 
https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/ELEX/details

----------


## RUPPY

> Elex pour 12 $ avec twitch prime 
> https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/ELEX/details


Effectivement  ::o: . Par contre, j'ai jamais acheté sur Twitch. C'est pas une clé Steam j'imagine  ::rolleyes:: , ça passe par leur appli, c'est ça ?

----------


## n0ra

> Effectivement . Par contre, j'ai jamais acheté sur Twitch. C'est pas une clé Steam j'imagine , ça passe par leur appli, c'est ça ?


Ouép, c'est écrit à côté du prix  :;): .

----------


## Norochj

> Bah non, le SteamLink au final sans le jeu ( via remboursement ) c'est 11€ + 8€ de FDP. 19€, j'ai été débité aujourd'hui.


Le prix total était de 19,49€ (9,49€ pour le jeu+steam link et 10€ pour la livraison). 
Si on te rembourse le jeu à hauteur de 8,39€ tu as finalement payé 11,10€. Et sur les 11,10€ ça fait bien 10€ de livraison + 1,10€ de steam link.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouép, c'est écrit à côté du prix .


Ok, merci  :;): . Fait chier, c'est un prix canon mais j'utilise pas Twitch  ::|: . Encore plus une plateforme de plus  ::sad:: . Et pour les maj du jeu, ça marche comment ?

----------


## n0ra

On m'a remboursé le jeu en effet. On est donc d'accord que au total j'aurais du être débité de 11,10€  ( SL + FDP ) et non de 19€ ? Donc d'où sortent les 8€ supplémentaires.

Là j'ai été débité comme si le jeu n'avait pas été remboursé.

----------


## Norochj

Ben tu es débité avant d'être remboursé et pas l'inverse. Ils vont pas te rembourser un jeu que tu as pas encore acheté.

----------


## n0ra

Désolé, ça vient d'être mis à jour côté banque ...  ::unsure::   :Facepalm:

----------


## Bennoip

> Diablo 3 battlechest, 20€
> *https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-us/pro...i-battle-chest*


Pour 9.99€ (au lieu de 14.99€) il y a aussi le Nécromancien.
*https://eu.shop.battle.net/fr-fr/pro...he-necromancer*

Et l'addon à 9.99€ (au lieu de 19.99€):
*https://eu.shop.battle.net/fr-fr/pro...eaper-of-souls*

D'ailleurs, en prenant le jeu de base + l'addon en deux produits, c'est 1 centime moins cher que le Battlechest  ::o:

----------


## odji

> Le prix total était de 19,49€ (9,49€ pour le jeu+steam link et 10€ pour la livraison). 
> Si on te rembourse le jeu à hauteur de 8,39€ tu as finalement payé 11,10€. Et sur les 11,10€ ça fait bien 10€ de livraison + 1,10€ de steam link.


pareil et je viens de le recevoir, envoyé des pays bas via GLS.

----------


## Woshee

Prix le plus bas jamais pour killing floor 2 à 10,8€

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-KILLFL/killing-floor-2

----------


## Stefbka

> Elex pour 12 $ avec twitch prime 
> https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/ELEX/details


Je le vois pas du tout à ce prix  ::(:

----------


## RUPPY

> Je le vois pas du tout à ce prix


Il faut être membre Twitch Prime pour le voir à 11$39  ::):  (via amazon prime par exemple. C'est mon cas car je n'utilise pas Twitch). Si un courageux peut faire un retour aprés achat  :^_^: . J’aimerai savoir si on peut lancer le jeu sans l'appli en tache de fond ?

----------


## Baalim

Soldes d'halloween chez gamersgate.
Killing floor 2 donc mais pas mal d'autres annonce intéressantes.

https://uk.gamersgate.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je le vois pas du tout à ce prix


Tu es bien membre amazon prime ?

Tiens, en parmabt d'elex, juste un mot pour dire que, à première vue, Gautoz s'est un peu lâché sur sa vidéo.

Après une petite heure de jeu (c'est court), ça m'a l'air assez correct et pas mal optimisé du tout.

Sans être en ultra, les réglages en très haut détail, 1900*1080, vsync activée et le jeu est très fluide avec des chargements quasiment inexistants.

M'enfin, je me méfie. J'ai encore just cause 3 en tête  :tired: 

Globalement, c'est loin d'être moche et les dialogues n'ont pas l'air aussi pourris que la vidéo ne le laissait penser (faut dire que je suis en anglais/anglais).

Vu les retours, j'ai commencé directement en easy comme un gros lâche.

Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de crever sous les coups du premier poulet zombie venu.  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut être membre Twitch Prime pour le voir à 11$39  (via amazon prime par exemple. C'est mon cas car je n'utilise pas Twitch). Si un courageux peut faire un retour aprés achat . J’aimerai savoir si on peut lancer le jeu sans l'appli en tache de fond ?


Nope. Déjà testé.
L'appli est ultra légère, cela dit.

----------


## FB74

> Soldes d'halloween chez gamersgate.
> Killing floor 2 donc mais pas mal d'autres annonce intéressantes.
> 
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/


*Resident Evil 5* à 3.20 euros environ:
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RE5/resident-evil-5

----------


## Stefbka

> Il faut être membre Twitch Prime pour le voir à 11$39  (via amazon prime par exemple. C'est mon cas car je n'utilise pas Twitch). Si un courageux peut faire un retour aprés achat . J’aimerai savoir si on peut lancer le jeu sans l'appli en tache de fond ?


Oui, j’ai créé un compte pour avoir le mois gratis mais le jeu apparaît 49.99  ::(:

----------


## RUPPY

> Oui, j’ai créé un compte pour avoir le mois gratis mais le jeu apparaît 49.99


Curieux  ::O: . Par contre, mon mois d'essai c'est terminé pile hier  ::P:  et depuis, je suis en abonnement payant, ceci explique peut-être cela....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nope. Déjà testé.
> L'appli est ultra légère, cela dit.


Ce qui me fait peur, c'est la réactivité pour les Màj  ::sad::

----------


## pesos

> *Resident Evil 5* à 3.20 euros environ:
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RE5/resident-evil-5


A noter que ce n'est pas la version GOLD, aucun DLC ici.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Vous savez si Diablo III Battle Chest a déjà été moins cher que 20€ ? Il faut toujours une connexion internet tout le temps pour y jouer ?

----------


## Marcarino

Pour info, j'ai un compte Twitch via Amazon Prime US que j'ai créé hier soir (pour essayer) et Elex était à 49.99$. Ca sert à quoi Twitch?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour info, j'ai un compte Twitch via Amazon Prime US que j'ai créé hier soir (pour essayer) et Elex était à 49.99$. Ca sert à quoi Twitch?


L'offre est localisée. Elle n'était justement pas dispo aux USA.
Qui plus est et comme rappelé ci-avant, il est fort probable qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'aux comptes amazon prime/twitch prime payants.


For honour, 15  €
https://store.ubi.com/eu/for-honor/5...e678b4567.html

A priori il y a d'autres promotions intéressantes mais l'ergonomie de leur politique est tellement catastrophique que je renonce à les chercher.

----------


## Denam

> L'offre est localisée. Elle n'était justement pas dispo aux USA.
> Qui plus est et comme rappelé ci-avant, il est fort probable qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'aux comptes amazon prime/twitch prime payants.


Non , j'étais dans le même cas, en fait il faut configurer un pays sur amazon dans la rubrique "Contenu numérique et appareils > Contenu et appareils > paramètres"

----------


## hachymix

Je viens de prendre ELEX sur twitch pour 11,39$, et je n'ai pas de compte amazon prime payant.

J'ai juste crée un compte twitch, puis je l'ai lié à mon compte amazon, et j'ai pu bénéficier de la réduc !

----------


## Baalim

> Non , j'étais dans le même cas, en fait il faut configurer un pays sur amazon dans la rubrique "Contenu numérique et appareils > Contenu et appareils > paramètres"


Il faut bien reconnaître que la communication est un peu lacunaire au sujet de cette offre.

Deux extensions gratos pour Starwars : the old republic :
http://www.swtor.com/info/news/news-article/20171023

Soldes halloween chez green man gaming
https://www.greenmangaming.com/halloween-sale/

A priori, rien de bien fou.
A noter que Dead rising 4 est à 19 €uros à la fnac (ternes en tout cas)

----------


## trynyty

Le pack Oculus Rift + Touch + 2 capteurs devient intéressant niveau prix  ::):  


https://www.amazon.fr/Pack-Oculus-Ri...eywords=oculus

----------


## Stefbka

Pour Elex en fait faut cliquer sur acheter, ca redirige sur Amazon et la le jeux est bien a 11 dollars et des bananes !

----------


## Adu

> Vous savez si Diablo III Battle Chest a déjà été moins cher que 20€ ? Il faut toujours une connexion internet tout le temps pour y jouer ?


Oui, connexion internet obligatoire, même pour jouer solo

----------


## Tigri

> Vous savez si Diablo III Battle Chest a déjà été moins cher que 20€ ? Il faut toujours une connexion internet tout le temps pour y jouer ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il ait été moins cher, je l'avais acheté 31€ l'an dernier sur un site gris. Et oui, la connexion internet est obligatoire même pour le solo  ::cry::  Et si tu idle trop longtemps, tu te fais déconnecter et tu perds une partie de ta progression (d'une partie sur l'autre les ennemis réapparaissent mais l'avancée dans l'histoire et les objets récupérés sont conservés). Donc faut pas être trop long aux toilettes  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Hop, c'est au tour de GOG de lancer ses soldes d'halloween :




> Spend $15 or more, get Tales from the Borderlands for FREE


https://www.gog.com/

J'ai un message pour une nouvelle série de jeux *GOG connect*.
18 nouveaux titres ajoutés en ce qui me concerne  ::O:

----------


## sebarnolds

4 jeux pour moi. Mais je vois qu'il oublie SOMA et The Last Door saison 2 qui sont bien dans ma bibliothèque Steam mais qu'il ne voit pas.

[Edit]
Un refresh plus tard et c'est dans la poche  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pas mal, ça m'en a pris 7. /kikimeter?
C'est balèze, je relance, ça me trouve un jeu de plus... paye ta synchro en carton.

----------


## akaraziel

> Vous savez si Diablo III Battle Chest a déjà été moins cher que 20€ ? Il faut toujours une connexion internet tout le temps pour y jouer ?


Non (du moins, d'aussi loin que je me souvienne).
Oui.

 :;):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Bon je l'ai pris quand même, il était sympa sur PS3, mais ça fait mal au cul... :/

----------


## Baalim

Broke protocol 2-pack à 4$
https://chrono.gg/?=BrokeProtocol

----------


## FB74

Pas de soldes Steam...  ::P:

----------


## odji

> Pas de soldes Steam...


http://store.steampowered.com/sale/halloween/

----------


## Gloppy

> Pas de soldes Steam...


Rien qui fasse se retourner un zombi dans sa tombe en tout cas (sauf peut-être *How to Survive 2*, éventuellement)

----------


## FB74

> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/halloween/


Pas au moment où j'ai regardé le site.  :Tap: 

Et sinon c'est nul....  :Tap:  ²

----------


## pipoop

ouais elles puent un peu les soldes la..en plus y mettent des jeu non soldé

----------


## Baalim

Gun of Icarus online gratos
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...-icarus-online

Cavern escape gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

----------


## Lucretia

Best deals of the Halloween Steam Sale  vient d'être créé sur steamgifts. Il y aura aussi un sujet équivalent sur reddit peut-être.

----------


## Olima

Je venais d'atteindre les 17 euros dans mon steam wallet en vendant des cartes, Night in the woods est soldé à 16. Parfait. Mon plan se déroule sans accrocs.

----------


## FB74

*8 bits Hordes* à 5.09 euros sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/497850/8Bit_Hordes/

Idem pour le 8 bits Armies ou 8 bits Invaders.

----------


## Kargadum

Pas mal ces soldes. 
 Zubmariner, dlc de Sunless Sea à son prix le plus bas (même si ça reste encore trop cher pour un type fauché comme moi  :B):  )
Un autre dlc, celui de Beholder cette fois-ci:  Blissful Sleep , son prix le plus bas également. 

What Remains of Edith Finch Pas cher, seul amazone est parvenu à le vendre moins cher à un certain moment, mais j'avoue ne pas être familier avec leurs soldes.

----------


## fenrhir

Oxenfree à vraiment pas cher aussi. 5€ sur steam, pas loin de son lowest (3,50€).
Satellite Reign, 3,79€ sur GOG (ce qui, à 11 centimes près, est son lowest).

----------


## MrKlawn

> Oxenfree à vraiment pas cher aussi. 5€ sur steam, pas loin de son lowest (3,50€).
> Satellite Reign, 3,79€ sur GOG (ce qui, à 11 centimes près, est son lowest).


Satellite Reign est en PWYW sur HumbleBundle

----------


## fenrhir

> Satellite Reign est en PWYW sur HumbleBundle


My bad, avec le nouveau Bundle j'avais pas fait gaffe que celui-ci était toujours actif. Merci.

----------


## Wolverine

Y a Pyre à 14€ dans ces soldes Steam

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de jeux arcade 8/16 bits
Strikey sisters et bot vice sont à 1 € l'unité sur steam.
Void raider est à 1.24€

----------


## Stelarc

Moisies de chez moisies leurs soldes pourries. ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour les amateurs de jeux arcade 8/16 bits
> Strikey sisters et bot vice sont à 1 € l'unité sur steam.
> Void raider est à 1.24€


Ils sont loin d'être faciles, ces petits jeux... (J'ai un mal fou à passer les premiers niveaux !  ::P:  En même temps, il est tard... On a les excuses qu'on peut...  ::P: )

----------


## MeL

Question de néophyte qui ne surveille tout le temps les prix, ça vaut le coup black mesa à 7.99€ et sleeping dogs DE à 4.49€ ??

Ça me parait être des tarifs rarement vus pour ma part.

----------


## Supergounou

Black Mesa c'est le prix le plus bas mais il est pssé une fois en bundle:
https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...lain=blackmesa

Spleeping Dogs c'est le prix le plus bas aussi:
https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...initiveedition

Perso je suis très agréablement par ces soldes Steam, énormément de jeux de ma wishlist qui sont au plus bas.

----------


## MeL

Merci. Je sens que je vais craquer malgré la trentaine de jeux qui m'attendent déjà...

----------


## Mastaba

Y a Songbringer à 4.99€, ca les vaut?

----------


## Baalim

> Y a Songbringer à 4.99€, ca les vaut?


Je me posais aussi la question.
La réponse semble être : pas mal, sans plus.

Un jeu gratuit aléatoire pour chaque achat sur le indie gala store.
https://www.indiegala.com/store#

----------


## Kaede

Ca vaut ses 4€, Necropolis ? #radin #méchant
Les retours étaient mitigés et en plus les gens ont l'air de dire que les devs ont largement abandonné le jeu (ce qui donne pas spécialement envie de leur donner des sousous).

----------


## Meuhoua

Bah le jeu est fini alors "abandonné" est un mot assez stupide à employer puisque dans ce cas tous les jeux sont abandonnés, mais uè, au vu des ventes qu'ils ont fait ils ont laissé tombé l'idée de rajouter ou de revoir plus de trucs dedans (on a juste eu une update majeure avec l'ajout d'une classe de perso, d'un biome et un rééquilibrage).

Mais ça reste un jeu assez sympa même si très nébuleux dans ses mécaniques de roguelite à progression persistante (obligé de taper dans un Wiki pour comprendre comment fonctionne les unlock).

----------


## Baalim

Vu ce que j'ai pu lire du dernier jeu south park, j'aurais tendance à penser que la promotion Fnac intégrale Dvd saisons 1 à 17 pour 99 euros est un très bon plan.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il manque GoG dans le titre du topic  ::ninja::  qui font aussi des promos Halloween.

Sinon les soldes Steam sont pas mal mais il me semble me rappeler que l'an passé certaines réduc avaient été plus importantes lors des soldes de Noël. Donc si vous n'êtes pas pressés, il vaut peut-être mieux attendre.

----------


## Baalim

> Il manque GoG dans le titre du topic  qui font aussi des promos Halloween.


Je ne voulais pas heurter la sensibilité de Gordor et d'Oldnoobie.

----------


## Supergounou

> sensibilité [...] Gordor [...] Oldnoobie.


error system

----------


## Baalim

> error system


T'avais pourtant plutôt une tête à me servir un "guru meditation" : ::trollface:: 


GTX 1070 + HTC Vive + fallout 4 VR :800$
Bon, je ne vous parle pas des taxes et des fdp

https://www.vive.com/us/nvidia-gtx-1070-vive-bundle/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il manque GoG dans le titre du topic


C'est le topic des bons plans, c'est pour ça.

----------


## Supergounou

> T'avais pourtant plutôt une tête à me servir un "guru meditation"


Hey pas d'insulte, tu me confonds avec Marmottas! Atari 4ever.

----------


## Agano

Mouaif, les soldes Steam c'est plus ce que c'était. A part Cities: Skyline, le reste est encore trop cher. On va attendre les soldes d'automne du coup.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Zombie Army Trilogy au plus bas à 8€39 sur Steam et le Humble Store.
Et le pack de 4 sur steam à 25€19
A ce prix là ça vaut vraiment le coup si vous aimez les jeux coop et que vous avez de 1 à 3 potes pour jouer avec vous.

----------


## Lucretia

*Prix historique le plus bas, oui tout à fait, le plus bas jamais atteint !*

The gate of firmament -70%
RPG taïwanais (avec un beau 60% sur le pack de deux jeux du même éditeur)

Amphora -75% (ok celui-ci est déjà passé à -75%)
puzzle à l'ambiance lumineuse d'environ 3h

Super dungeon tactics -75%
tactical RPG

Pharaonic -60%
dark souls lite en Egypte

*Prix historique le plus bas sur Steam*

Ironcast -55%
rogue-lite steampunk match3

Vikings - Wolves of Midgard -65%
diablo-like

----------


## Oldnoobie

> A part Cities: Skyline, le reste est encore trop cher.


Skyline is the limit !

----------


## Baalim

> *Prix historique le plus bas, oui tout à fait, le plus bas jamais atteint !*
> 
> The gate of firmament -70%
> RPG taïwanais (avec un beau 60% sur le pack de deux jeux du même éditeur)


Ah merci !
Pour une raison inconnue, je n'ai pas vu passer l'annonce sur gate  of firmament que j'ai pourtant en WL  ::lol::

----------


## lustucuit

> *8 bits Hordes* à 5.09 euros sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/497850/8Bit_Hordes/
> 
> Idem pour le 8 bits Armies ou 8 bits Invaders.


Et 70% sur le 8-Bit Complete Collection, 18.25€, historical low selon ITAD, ça m'a l'air de valoir le coup si on aime les RTS ?

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...te_Collection/

----------


## FB74

> Et 70% sur le 8-Bit Complete Collection, 18.25€, historical low selon ITAD, ça m'a l'air de valoir le coup si on aime les RTS ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...te_Collection/


J'y pense, mais je me demande si un jour ça ne pourrait pas être proposé via le Humble Bundle...  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'y pense, mais je me demande si un jour ça ne pourrait pas être proposé via le Humble Bundle...


J'ai le même souci avec Eternal Winter soldé à 3€, j'ose pas, de peur de le recroiser en bundle en 2018, vu le backlog que je me traîne déjà, je peux attendre.

----------


## FB74

> J'ai le même souci avec Eternal Winter soldé à 3€, j'ose pas, de peur de le recroiser en bundle en 2018, vu le backlog que je me traîne déjà, je peux attendre.


Si tous les jeux "8 bits" étaient proposés en bundle à 10 euros, je n'hésiterais pas, mais à 18 euros j'attends encore un peu.  :;):

----------


## Orkestra

> Y a Songbringer à 4.99€, ca les vaut?


J'ai lu des avis mitigés mais comme il m'intéressait bien je viens de le prendre. Si tu veux, j'essayerai de faire un petit retour avant la fin des soldes.
Bon, en même temps, s'il est déjà soldé à 75% aussi tôt, à mon avis on ne va pas tarder à le retrouver en bundle...
Et puis, bon à savoir si tu veux attendre mon retour, je suis un peu comme Olima : je n'aime pas les jeux-vidéos ( ::P: )

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai le même souci avec Eternal Winter soldé à 3€, j'ose pas, de peur de le recroiser en bundle en 2018, vu le backlog que je me traîne déjà, je peux attendre.


J'ai failli le prendre il y a quelques semaines... avant de découvrir que je l'avais déjà  :Facepalm: 
Il avait, en effet, déjà fait un passage en bundle chez groupees il y a une éternité.

----------


## Marmottas

> Hey pas d'insulte, tu me confonds avec Marmottas! Atari 4ever.


Voilà...

Tenez, c'est offert par la maison :



(N'empêche qu'avec vos bêtises et ma curiosité naturelle, j'ai découvert les bombes de l'Atari ST !  ::P: )

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle VR
https://www.indiegala.com/vr-steam-bundle-15

----------


## Orkestra

> J'ai lu des avis mitigés mais comme il m'intéressait bien je viens de le prendre. Si tu veux, j'essayerai de faire un petit retour avant la fin des soldes.
> Bon, en même temps, s'il est déjà soldé à 75% aussi tôt, à mon avis on ne va pas tarder à le retrouver en bundle...
> Et puis, bon à savoir si tu veux attendre mon retour, je suis un peu comme Olima : je n'aime pas les jeux-vidéos ()


Bon ben c'était rapide, demande de remboursement envoyée : il y a des effets de lumière dans tous les sens, des effets de flou, des trucs qui bougent partout à l'écran... Je trouve ça illisible.


Spoiler Alert! 


Ca confirme donc ce que j'écrivais il y a une heure : 


> je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge, mais j'ai l'impression que je passe énormément de temps à râler contre les problèmes de visibilité dans les jeux auxquels j'ai joué récemment





Plus, c'est mou du genou.

Tant pis !

----------


## Mastaba

> Et 70% sur le 8-Bit Complete Collection, 18.25€, historical low selon ITAD, ça m'a l'air de valoir le coup si on aime les RTS ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...te_Collection/


Ca a l'air sympa mais est-ce que ca vaut vraiment le coups en tant que RTS au niveau profondeur ou c'est juste un jeu qui surfe sur la vague rétro/minecraft?




> J'ai lu des avis mitigés mais comme il m'intéressait bien je viens de le prendre. Si tu veux, j'essayerai de faire un petit retour avant la fin des soldes.
> Bon, en même temps, s'il est déjà soldé à 75% aussi tôt, à mon avis on ne va pas tarder à le retrouver en bundle...
> Et puis, bon à savoir si tu veux attendre mon retour, je suis un peu comme Olima : je n'aime pas les jeux-vidéos ()


Ah merci, ca m'intéresse bien!
Le test de Kalash m'avais pas appris tellement de trucs (un jeu qui offre aux joueurs "_autre chose que ce qu'ils avaient prévu_", moui ok), à l'époque j'avais presque regretté de pas l'avoir pris sur chronogg (mais $17.99 c'était quand même cher).

----------


## Olima

> Et puis, bon à savoir si tu veux attendre mon retour, je suis un peu comme Olima : je n'aime pas les jeux-vidéos ()


Non, tu as juste du mal avec les flaques/pizza d'orange-mauve-verdâtre. C'est un signe d'organisme en bonne santé.
(Du coup je me fie à ton avis sur stormbringue, qui m'intriguait un poil aussi  ::P:  )

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Sorties Untold à 3$ sur chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Je m'étais un peu -beaucoup- foutu de la gueule des golden joystick awards qui offraient un ebook pour un vote sur leur palmares de l'année (putain, des streamers, des joueurs esport, misayyyyyyyre  :Facepalm: ) mais force est de reconnaitre que le hors série de l'excellent retrogamer est un chouette cadeau.

https://www.myfavouritemagazines.co....econd-edition/



Les joueurs old school peuvent bien perdre 5 minutes de leur temps pour le récupérer.

----------


## FB74

C'est pas gratuit...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas gratuit...


Ben si, suffit de voter.
Tout dépend de la valeur que tu accordes à ton temps libre.

http://www.gamesradar.com/goldenjoystickawards/

1 minute 30 en votant n'importe quoi.


Un masque gratuit pour payday 2.
https://www.overkillsoftware.com/lockekeys/

----------


## odji

Ticket to Ride or Mysterium  (semble de nouveau actif)
https://account.asmodee.net/en/redeem/essen2017

gogo numero 15
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-15

-10% avec le code halloween2017 sur otakubundle.com

l'indie cubic 3 avec du palier  (de décompression?)
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-indie

et les soldes hallowen on fini de tuer mon steam wallet (merci asf)  :/

----------


## FB74

Ca vaut le coup (coût ?) le nécromancien pour Diablo 3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mars

> Ca vaut le coup (coût ?) le nécromancien pour Diablo 3 ?


Tout dépend de ton plaisir sur la dilatation anal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Orkestra

> Ah merci, ca m'intéresse bien!
> Le test de Kalash m'avais pas appris tellement de trucs (un jeu qui offre aux joueurs "_autre chose que ce qu'ils avaient prévu_", moui ok), à l'époque j'avais presque regretté de pas l'avoir pris sur chronogg (mais $17.99 c'était quand même cher).


Ben du coup je l'avais donné juste au dessus  ::P: 




> Bon ben c'était rapide, demande de remboursement envoyée : il y a des effets de lumière dans tous les sens, des effets de flou, des trucs qui bougent partout à l'écran... Je trouve ça illisible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ca confirme donc ce que j'écrivais il y a une heure : 
> 
> 
> ...


Après j'ai pas vraiment pris le temps de lui donner sa chance, mais j'ai vraiment un problème avec les soucis de lisibilité.
Par contre même en quelques minutes je peux te dire que j'ai trouvé le personnage et les contrôles lourdauds, rien à à voir avec le plaisir que je peux prendre sur un vieux Zelda.

----------


## Baalim

3.12 € pour Game of thrones (le plus faiblard des derniers telltale mais bon) en drm non steam
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-GOTATGS...e-games-series

*Resident evil 7* à 18 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RESIDEN...il-7-biohazard

*Ultra SF4* à 5 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-USF4/ul...eet-fighter-iv

*Dead Rising 4* à 14.10 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DEAD-RI.../dead-rising-4

*Dead Rising 3* à 7 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DR3/dea...alypse-edition

*Conarium* et son titre... infortuné à 8 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-CONARIUM/conarium

----------


## Wolverine

Pas mal pour RE7, les DLCs valent le coup ou cette version se suffit à elle même ?

----------


## Kohtsaro

Il y a une version Gold qui doit sortir à la fin de l'année il me semble.

----------


## Kargadum

> Pas mal pour RE7, les DLCs valent le coup ou cette version se suffit à elle même ?


Seuls 2 dlc sur 4 sont sortis, et évidemment les plus intéressants se font attendre. D'après les critiques, les 2 premiers, qui mélangent des scènes ainsi que des modes, ont dans l'ensemble de bons avis. Ça peut valoir le coup d'attendre la version gold, d'autant que si les dlc à venir sont nuls, tu peux retrouver re7 à 18€ sur des sites gris.

----------


## Stelarc

> *Resident evil 7* à 18 €
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RESIDEN...il-7-biohazard


Pourquoi ce plan n'est pas enregistré sur ITAD ? Quoi la baise. :Manif:

----------


## Baalim

Slipstream 5000 gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi ce plan n'est pas enregistré sur ITAD ? Quoi la baise.


ITAD ne recense que la version européenne (hors UK qui a dispose d'une version localisée).
Depuis l'annonce du brexit, les prix sont toujours plus intéressants et les promotions pratiquement toujours appliquées en synchro.

Le chrono.gg du jour a l'air gratiné : Agatha's knife, apparemment signé par les auteurs de MekaNika. 7.5 $ avec l'OST.
https://chrono.gg/?=AgathaKnife

----------


## Baalim

Les lancements de bundle chez Groupees, ça devient de plus en plus bordélique :
https://groupees.com/brainbuster2

Age of Wonders III collection à 11.24 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/

Shadow warrior 2 à 17.5$ (et 1.$ de cashback)
https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_2

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je m'étais un peu -beaucoup- foutu de la gueule des golden joystick awards qui offraient un ebook pour un vote sur leur palmares de l'année (putain, des streamers, des joueurs esport, misayyyyyyyre ) mais force est de reconnaitre que le hors série de l'excellent retrogamer est un chouette cadeau.
> 
> https://www.myfavouritemagazines.co....econd-edition/
> 
> https://www.myfavouritemagazines.co....declassics.jpg
> 
> Les joueurs old school peuvent bien perdre 5 minutes de leur temps pour le récupérer.


*Paperboy*  ::wub:: 

Moi ce qui m'avais amusé, en le remplissant il y a 2 semaines ce sondage, c'était qu'il y avait le nouvel Assassin's Creed dans "jeu de l'année" ou une catégorie du même genre alors qu'il n'était pas encore sorti...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ca vaut le coup (coût ?) le nécromancien pour Diablo 3 ?


Je me suis posé la même question, je me suis imaginé relancer le jeu avec, et puis à un moment mon cerveau m'a parlé. "Mec, tu vas vraiment foutre 10€ pour un perso dans un jeu déjà joué et rejoué ? As-tu seulement testé la moitié des classes du jeu ?".
J'ai gagné 10€.

----------


## Baalim

> Je me suis posé la même question, je me suis imaginé relancer le jeu avec, et puis à un moment mon cerveau m'a parlé. "Mec, tu vas vraiment foutre 10€ pour un perso dans un jeu déjà joué et rejoué ? As-tu seulement testé la moitié des classes du jeu ?".
> J'ai gagné 10€.


Rabais joie. Espèce de Sylvine  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Je me suis posé la même question, je me suis imaginé relancer le jeu avec, et puis à un moment mon cerveau m'a parlé. "Mec, tu vas vraiment foutre 10€ pour un perso dans un jeu déjà joué et rejoué ? As-tu seulement testé la moitié des classes du jeu ?".
> J'ai gagné 10€.


Je me suis dit que la promo reviendra un jour, donc je laisse pisser pour l'instant.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Je me suis dit que la promo reviendra un jour, donc je laisse pisser pour l'instant.


En même temps, vous ne prenez pas un risque dingue. ça fait au moins deux fois que la fnac vend reaper of souls à 10 €.

----------


## MeL

C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit. RoS est à 10€ sur Battle Net mais pas le temps en ce moment, il reviendra à ce prix un de ces jours.

Wolfenstein The New Order à 4.40€ sur Instant Gaming.

----------


## KiwiX

Ouais mais non. Instant gaming, c'est de la merde.

----------


## MeL

car...

----------


## BeaM

> car...


En faisant ultra court et du c/c parce que deja évoqué plusieurs fois




> "Ce qui rend le site illégal, c'est qu'il n'a pas le droit de revendre une clé achetée dans le commerce. Il devrait acheter ses clés directement chez l'éditeur."





> Mais, ces sites internet ne revendent que des clés, à charge pour le consommateur de télécharger l'œuvre de l'esprit. Aucun support physique n'est donc revendu et, partant, la revente de clés est illégale, puisqu'elle permet à quelqu'un qui a téléchargé le jeu, sans l'acheter, de se déclarer pourtant comme acheteur de ce même jeu alors que ce dernier ne peut être cédé que par l'éditeur du jeu, puisque, je le répète, la revente d'une œuvre numérique est interdite.

----------


## Jokletox

Autant je peux comprendre le premier point autant le deuxième m'échappe. Si la revente de clé est illégale pour Instant Gaming, pourquoi elle ne l'est pas pour, par exemple Humble Machin ? Les deux ne proposent pas de DL le jeux et se contente de refourguer des clefs.

----------


## Wolverine

Probablement parce que dans un cas, c'est acheté à l'éditeur dans le but de vendre le produit et dans l'autre c'est acheté à des revendeurs (qui eux ont acheté auprès des éditeurs) dans le but de revendre le produit ?

vente / revente

----------


## Oldnoobie

http://store.steampowered.com/app/302710/BlazeRush/

Jeu vraiment marrant en multi, à ce prix, jetez-vous dessus.

----------


## znokiss

> Ouais mais non. Instant gaming, c'est de la merde.





> car...





> Autant je peux comprendre le premier point autant le deuxième m'échappe. Si la revente de clé est illégale pour Instant Gaming, pourquoi elle ne l'est pas pour, par exemple Humble Machin ? Les deux ne proposent pas de DL le jeux et se contente de refourguer des clefs.


On a déjà parlé plusieurs fois du pourquoi on ne mettais pas de bons plans du "marché gris" sur ce topic. 
Pour ceusses qui ne l'ont pas encore lu, CanardPC a mis gratuitement en ligne le dossier très complet publié dans le numéro 360.

----------


## Baalim

Argh Wilson's heart à 10 euros chez oculus ! 
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5484597472435/

Avec également d'autres nouvelles promotions sur les titres «horreur»

Sur l'oculus store également, Gun sight à 1 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...7363228668461/

Yesterday origins à 3.09€
https://www.gamebillet.com/yesterday-origins

Bientôt en tournée dans un bundle près de chez vous...

----------


## sousoupou

> Pour ceusses qui ne l'ont pas encore lu, CanardPC a mis gratuitement en ligne le dossier très complet publié dans le numéro 360.


Un petit extrait concernant IG :

_"Nous vendons la clé CD qui se trouve dans la boîte physique du jeu, qu’il faut scanner ou gratter. "
Ces boîtes de jeux sont achetées à des grossistes situés généralement en Pologne, plaque tournante mondiale de ce marché parallèle._

C'est donc pas aussi pourri que les marketplaces type G2A / Kinguin mais ça reste du marché gris.

Autre extrait pour étayer :
_Deux autres facteurs permettent à Instant-Gaming de proposer des tarifs planchers. Le premier, ce sont les charges. Payer des salariés libanais ou chinois coûte forcément moins cher que leurs équivalents français [...] La seconde, c’est le régime fiscal, [...] il n’y a pas de TVA. C’est l’atout majeur des revendeurs de clés asiatiques. En achetant chez eux, le consommateur français se met, théoriquement, en délicatesse avec le fisc, mais s’assure d’économiser 20 % sur son jeu.[...]
"La loi veut qu’un Français achetant un produit hors UE le déclare lui-même à la douane. Mais bon, il ne risque rien, car même s’il y a contrôle, on ne va pas lui dire "dites donc, c’est quoi cet achat Paypal à 25 euros ?"… Pour le consommateur, d’après nous, il n’y a aucun risque. "_

----------


## S0da

Cryptark est actuellement à 5,24€ (-65%) chez Steam

----------


## Adu

> Cryptark est actuellement à 5,24€ (-65%) chez Steam


Il est vraiment bien alors ce Cryptark ? Il est dans ma wishlist depuis un moment ....

----------


## MeL

> On a déjà parlé plusieurs fois du pourquoi on ne mettais pas de bons plans du "marché gris" sur ce topic. 
> Pour ceusses qui ne l'ont pas encore lu, CanardPC a mis gratuitement en ligne le dossier très complet publié dans le numéro 360.


Yes, c'est suite à ce dossier que j'ai connu IG et que j'y ai fait quelques achats  :;): 
Comme Sousoupou, l'achat à des grossistes ne me parait pas si grave (surtout si on regarde vers G2A). 

Mais comme vous dites qu'on en a déjà parlé et que IG n'est pas le bienvenu, pas de problème, je ne le mentionnerai plus.

Moi qui me réjouissais d'enfin faire partager un bon plan...  ::'(:

----------


## Kargadum

Article très intéressant qui confirme ce que j'avais glané sur le net. Je vais de temps en temps sur IG, genre pour le même prix que sur steam,  j'achète une seconde copie d'un jeu pour un ami, et même si je m'étais arrangé avec ma conscience (l'éditeur touche son argent, le grossiste aussi, Gabe non) , je n'avais pas pensé à la TVA. Fin bon, on peut se dire qu'on contribue à l'économie de la Pologne, de la Roumanie et du Liban  ::ninja::  . 

C'est vrai qu'à l'époque, les bannières des différents pseudos partenaires puaient la malhonnêteté, c'est pourquoi j'ai longtemps évité ce site... Elles ne sont plus là, il n'y a pas (encore) eu de scandale, et le SaV est de ce que j'ai pu expérimenter, irréprochable. J'avais acheté d'urgence une clef d'un diablo battle chest  pour un pote lors d'une lan, PAF! Clef dupliquée, il était déjà 21h, l'angoisse. J'avais écrit une réclamation, le temps d'aller aux wc, j'avais reçu un mail d'excuse avec une nouvelle clef  ::O:  . 

Bref, le catalogue n'est pas si vaste, à prix équivalent j'achète sur humble store (pour me donner l'impression d'être une bonne âme  :haha: ), il y a souvent des  prix plus bas sur gamesplanet.uk lors des grosses sorties (profiter de la faiblesse de la livre, yeah  ::sad:: )  et pour les early access et découverte de jeu, il y a steam et son refound. 
J'ai l'impression de faire du hors sujet, désolé...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop, je passe vite, pour signaler Blaze Rush en solde Steam, ça le met à 2,5€.
C'est un petit jeu de voitures avec plein de crasses, de power-ups et c'est étonnament fun ( par exemple, Micro Machines m'a toujours emmerdé).
Je vous le recommande chaudement, au pire y a le refund. Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup de tester au lieu de s'arrêter aux screens comme je l'avais fait au départ.

----------


## Baalim

Le très (très) rétro Princess Remedy In A Heap of Trouble est à 1.5 $ chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/?=PrincessRemedyInAHeapOfTrouble

Doomsday halloween bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/halloween

Je me demandais si j'avais bien lu mais, oui, il y a bien un jeu qui s'appelle Crap Attack
 :Facepalm: 

A noter la présence du vieux mais plutôt joli point & click Haunted:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/260550/Haunted/

----------


## S0da

> Plop, je passe vite, pour signaler Blaze Rush en solde Steam, ça le met à 2,5€.
> C'est un petit jeu de voitures avec plein de crasses, de power-ups et c'est étonnament fun ( par exemple, Micro Machines m'a toujours emmerdé).
> Je vous le recommande chaudement, au pire y a le refund. Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup de tester au lieu de s'arrêter aux screens comme je l'avais fait au départ.





> http://store.steampowered.com/app/302710/BlazeRush/
> Jeu vraiment marrant en multi, à ce prix, jetez-vous dessus.


Je confirme la répétititition d'Oldnoobie, ce jeu est plein de fun (de cris et d'insultes pour peu qu'on y joue en local).
Autre plus non négligeable; les véhicules ont vraiment des comportements différents.




> Il est vraiment bien alors ce Cryptark ? Il est dans ma wishlist depuis un moment ....


J'aimerai le savoir. En dehors du 8/10 de canard pc et des vidéos qui font bien envie, j'en ai aucune idée  ::trollface:: .

----------


## fletch2099

Les 3 premiers gotic pour 5 euros
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/goth...am-key--1768-1

----------


## Olima

Humble Extra Life Bundle, avec plein de JdR papier Pathfinder et quelques jeux vidéos (Pac Man CE 2, Kingswai, Rain world en dernier tier....) https://www.humblebundle.com/extralife

----------


## Kupris

J'en ai déjà vu des bundles sans cohérence mais alors celui-là  ::o:

----------


## Ckao

> Humble Extra Life Bundle, avec plein de JdR papier Pathfinder et quelques jeux vidéos (Pac Man CE 2, Kingswai, Rain world en dernier tier....) https://www.humblebundle.com/extralife


Majesty 2 est un super jeu de gestion-stratégie assez original. On place des magasins en fixant les prix, on mets des récompenses sur les mobs et on regarde les aventuriers faire leur vie en bashant du mob pour aller dépenser leurs sous dans nos échoppes  ::P: 
Quand les héros sont trop riches et puissants on créé de la concurrence avec des aventuriers débutants qui vont bosser pour moins cher et casser les prix. Faut trouver l'équilibre pour avoir des troupes assez puissantes mais toujours motivées par le gain.
Rien que pour ce jeu ça vaut le coup de prendre le premier palier.

----------


## acdctabs

Alors moi le Pac-Man m'intéresse dans le truc à 1$, quelqu'un veut le reste (ou inversement se débarasse du Pac-Man) ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Moi je veux que Kingsway :/

----------


## FB74

> Alors moi le Pac-Man m'intéresse dans le truc à 1$, quelqu'un veut le reste (ou inversement se débarasse du Pac-Man) ?


Les Majesty pourraient m'intéresser (le 2 plus récent).  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> Les Majesty pourraient m'intéresser (le 2 plus récent).


Je suis super généreux et je t'offre le palier à 1$ mais tu m'offres pac-man en retour ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Armored kitten à 1.5€
H
Psycho kitty is happy kitty

http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...rmored_Kitten/

Petite piqure de rappel : plus que 9 heures pour chopper le très gros bundle synthwave chez groupees

https://groupees.com/nrwultra

Le dernier bonus débloqué est pas mal du tu tout

----------


## Mastaba

Tiens, Songbringer est revenu à 14.99€ et les soldes sont pas finies...
Du coups c'était une erreur ou quoi?

----------


## odji

> Tiens, Songbringer est revenu à 14.99€ et les soldes sont pas finies...
> Du coups c'était une erreur ou quoi?


UPD: Answer from developer
"My apologies for your sadness. The 75% discount was a huge mistake on my end. It never should have been that low so soon after release. It just took awhile for the mistake to get through the system to get corrected. The people that got it this weekend at the deep discount were really lucky. It will eventually go on sale again though."

https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=5#ejkuH8E

----------


## Evilblacksheep

The Frostrune gratos grace à IGN ici (Il était sur ma wishlist ca a l'air plutot bon). Il faut juste se connecter ou creer un compte (perso je me suis connectée avec un compte google et il m'a demandé de choisir un pseudo puis m'a affiché la clé steam), pas besoin d'avoir IGNprime  :;):

----------


## Kupris

> The Frostrune gratos grace à IGN ici (Il était sur ma wishlist ca a l'air plutot bon). Il faut juste se connecter ou creer un compte (perso je me suis connectée avec un compte google et il m'a demandé de choisir un pseudo puis m'a affiché la clé steam), pas besoin d'avoir IGNprime


Merci pour le bon plan  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> The Frostrune gratos grace à IGN ici (Il était sur ma wishlist ca a l'air plutot bon). Il faut juste se connecter ou creer un compte (perso je me suis connectée avec un compte google et il m'a demandé de choisir un pseudo puis m'a affiché la clé steam), pas besoin d'avoir IGNprime


Merci, c'est récupéré !

----------


## Baalim

Etrange. C'était bien un cadeau IGN prime il y a quelques mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

40 % de rabais pour la sortie de Lost dimension  ::O: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...ost_Dimension/

Soit 13.79 € jusqu'au 6 novembre 2017.

----------


## sebarnolds

> The Frostrune gratos grace à IGN ici (Il était sur ma wishlist ca a l'air plutot bon). Il faut juste se connecter ou creer un compte (perso je me suis connectée avec un compte google et il m'a demandé de choisir un pseudo puis m'a affiché la clé steam), pas besoin d'avoir IGNprime


Et le temps que je retrouve mon login et mon mot de passe, y'a plus de clés  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

Pour la nostalgie et parce que c'était une très chouette série, achetez space quest collection. 2.5 € l'intégrale
http://store.steampowered.com/app/10...st_Collection/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pour la nostalgie et parce que c'était une très chouette série, achetez space quest collection. 2.5 € l'intégrale
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/10...st_Collection/

----------


## Baalim

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7btT...hNlK/giphy.gif


Ah, les petits jeunes n'ont vraiment aucun goût.
Pas étonnant de voir la tronche de cette industrie de nos jours  ::trollface::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ah, les petits jeunes n'ont vraiment aucun goût.
> Pas étonnant de voir la tronche de cette industrie de nos jours


Le "petit jeune" adorait jouer à ça dans sa jeunesse:




mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je le recommanderai de nos jours.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pire, un traître à l'age d'or !  :Sweat: 

Blague à part, je trouve que les Space quest IV à VI et le remake du premier en VGA restent assez jouables et très supportables visuellement.

----------


## Kargadum

> Et le temps que je retrouve mon login et mon mot de passe, y'a plus de clés


L'ascenseur émotionnel  ::wacko::  , ça a eu le mérite de me faire connaître le jeu, il est désormais en wishlist. Merci Evilblacksheep!

----------


## Ruvon

> Et le temps que je retrouve mon login et mon mot de passe, y'a plus de clés


Je l'ai récupéré grâce à Evil (merci beaucoup  :;):  ) et le temps que tu cherches ton login et mdp, j'avais fini le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Un peu court et aussi animé qu'une soirée diapositives, mais plutôt mignon ; on se perd facilement vu le système de déplacement mais c'est tout de même bien sympa (et les chansons  ::wub::  ) !

----------


## Brienne

> The Frostrune gratos grace à IGN ici (Il était sur ma wishlist ca a l'air plutot bon). Il faut juste se connecter ou creer un compte (perso je me suis connectée avec un compte google et il m'a demandé de choisir un pseudo puis m'a affiché la clé steam), pas besoin d'avoir IGNprime


Plus de clés dipos.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Astroneer* sur Steam à seulement 20€ !

----------


## Mrtn77

> Pire, un traître à l'age d'or ! 
> 
> Blague à part, je trouve que les Space quest IV à VI et le remake du premier en VGA restent assez jouables et très supportables visuellement.


Moi qui l'ai vécu, "l'âge d'or", je n'ai vraiment pas la même opinion des jeux Sierra, qui avaient peu d'intérêt à l'époque et n'en ont strictement aucun aujourd'hui. Sinon de montrer que le point & click n'est peut-être pas mort pour rien.

----------


## Hyeud

Combien de personnes vont être pêchées par cet obvious troll  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Surtout, rester loin du clavier, ne pas répondre, s'éloigner du clavier, ne pas modobell  :Boom:

----------


## erkadae

> Moi qui l'ai vécu, "l'âge d'or", je n'ai vraiment pas la même opinion des jeux Sierra, qui avaient peu d'intérêt à l'époque et n'en ont strictement aucun aujourd'hui. Sinon de montrer que le point & click n'est peut-être pas mort pour rien.


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  Magnifique  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## madgic

Moi j'aime bien Caesar.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Sierra c'est la Nevada, une version de R21 non?

----------


## Ruvon

> Sierra c'est la Nevada, une version de R21 non?


Vieux venant d'une famille nombreuse spotted  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


on avait ça quand j'étais petit  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> 40 % de rabais pour la sortie de Lost dimension 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...ost_Dimension/
> Soit 13.79 € jusqu'au 6 novembre 2017.


Ca m'a tout l'air d'un super jeu en kit, avec ses 14 DLC déjà disponibles... (Bon, au moins sont-ils à -40% eux aussi, ce qui est loin d'être toujours le cas)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Vieux venant d'une famille nombreuse spotted  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on avait ça quand j'étais petit


Non nous c'était une Talbot Solara  ::lol::

----------


## machiavel24

Mais que fait notre chat alors qu'un nouveau bundle est sorti : https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-10

Très bon premier palier. Si quelqu'un ne veut pas d'Epistory ou souhaite s'en débarrasser   ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

> Mais que fait notre chat alors qu'un nouveau bundle est sorti : https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-10
> 
> Très bon premier palier. Si quelqu'un ne veut pas d'Epistory ou souhaite s'en débarrasser  .


Cette lose... j'ai tous les jeux du bundle  :Facepalm: 

 J'imagine que le chat, qui doit les avoir tous lui aussi, fait une crise d'anxiété et est actuellement en train de souffler dans un sac en papier.

----------


## FB74

Jumbo Bundle 10:
https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-10

----------


## Ruvon

> J'imagine que le chat, qui doit les avoir tous lui aussi, fait une crise d'anxiété et est actuellement en train de souffler dans un sac en papier.





> Jumbo Bundle 10:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-10


Non, il a fait ce que tout être normalement constitué devrait faire : te mettre en ignore list (et machiavel a eu droit au même traitement visiblement)  ::ninja:: 

Les chats, c'est rien que des branleurs.

----------


## FB74

> J'imagine que le chat, qui doit les avoir tous lui aussi, fait une crise d'anxiété et est actuellement en train de souffler dans un sac en papier.


En fait, je n'avais pas pensé que le Humble Bundle, étant aligné sur le fuseau horaire US, n'était pas encore passé à l'heure d'hiver.
D'où le fait que le bundle soit sorti à 19h00 et pas 20h00.



Par contre, comme dit Ruvon, mettre en Ignore List d'office les Ataristes serait peut-être une bonne chose au niveau du forum...  :tired: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Pang adventures offert sur IGN Prime.

Pixel Puzzles: UndeadZ gratos 
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

C'est vachement silencieux, ce topic, depuis que le chat ne poste plus.  ::sad::

----------


## Mastaba

> Par contre, comme dit Ruvon, mettre en Ignore List d'office les Ataristes serait peut-être une bonne chose au niveau du forum...


Atari c'est le futur



 ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> Atari c'est le futur
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_UfpixXgAAjxM6.jpg


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Netrolf

Alienware Arena file 5 000 clefs steam pour *Sonic CD* si ça intéresse du monde. Il faut être niveau 2 donc je ne sais pas si tout le monde sera éligible mais bon, c'est toujours un bon plan non ?   :Indeed: 

(Il restait 3800 clefs au moment où j'écris ce message)

----------


## DespoziKaire

*Betrayer* à 50 centimes sur le store Steam

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Atari c'est le futur
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_UfpixXgAAjxM6.jpg


Les royalties de Blade Runner ça doit bien être la seule chose qui leur a permis de "survivre". Mais au moins leur logo est cool  ::ninja:: 

Merci Netrolf! Il en reste 2800 environ

----------


## Marmottas

Moi, j'ai toujours pensé que Blade Runner présentait les bas fonds de la société future... 
(Et que par conséquent, dans la haute société, ils avaient tous des Amiga  ::P: )

(Allez, Baalim, c'est à toi  ::P: )

----------


## FB74

Ou alors, les réplicants tournaient avec un Atari ST, d'où leurs dysfonctionnements...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Quel silence depuis que j'ai installé ce filtre anti amigaïste, nuisibles et Ruvon (étonnamment, le filtre en fait une catégorie à lui seul)  ::wub:: 

Le vieux mais toujours correct visuellement *Air conflict secret wars* à 1 € en 4-pack  ::O: 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17327/

Des promotions similaires sur les deux suivants :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21...ific_Carriers/  (1.79 €)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/23...licts_Vietnam/ (2.99 €)


Upgrade TESO morrowind à 20 €
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/...rowind-upgrade

X Rebirth: Home of Light Complete Edition à 12.5 $ chez amazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D285808

----------


## Baalim

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Premium Edition* à 6.79 €
https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/stor...n/9nblggh442gt

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Anime Wonderland Bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/anime-wonderland-steam-bundle
*
Pay $1 to get these Steam games:*
Games&Girls
Swordbreaker The Game 
Sixtieth Kilometer 
*Pay $3.49 to get all 11 games:*
Aozora Meikyuu 
Crystal City 
One Last Chance 
Blade Kitten 
Book Series - Alice in Wonderland 
The Legend of Dark Witch 
Animal Lover 
Serafina's Crown 
10 Galagold

----------


## Baalim

Ah, grillé.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah, grillé.


Les jours fériés te ramolissent, on voit bien que tu t'emmerdes pas autant chez toi qu'au taff  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Les jours fériés te ramolissent, on voit bien que tu t'emmerdes pas autant chez toi qu'au taff


Disons surtout que, contrairement au boulot, j'ai pas toujours mon téléphone scotché à la main  :;): 

Promotions en pagaille pour fêter la transition bundlestars > fanatical
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._discounts_on/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Un truc assez intriguant sur Chrono.gg Star Story à 7.50$ (50% off)

----------


## n0ra

Bundle Stars devient Fanatical https://www.fanatical.com/

----------


## sticky-fingers

Pour ceux déjà inscrits, y a même un voucher de 10% dans vos emails  :;): 

Après, c'est pas fou ces offres de "lancement".

----------


## Supergounou

Y a que chez moi que le site Fanatical ne fonctionne pas? J'ai beau allé sur tous les onglets, j'ai genre, rien:

----------


## FB74

> Y a que chez moi que le site Fanatical ne fonctionne pas? J'ai beau allé sur tous les onglets, j'ai genre, rien:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/01/7b0...8fbee87f98.png


Change de navigateur peut-être.
Chez moi ça fonctionne.

----------


## RomTaka

> Y a que chez moi que le site Fanatical ne fonctionne pas? J'ai beau allé sur tous les onglets, j'ai genre, rien:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/01/7b0...8fbee87f98.png


Pareil pour moi sous Firefox mais sous Chrome, ça marche.  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

Ok j'ai fait des essais avec les modules, en fait c'est Referrer Control qui fait partir le site en carafe. Merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Cities skylines à 5.07 €
https://2game.com/eu/cities-skylines

Kindoms royal edition : 2.98 €
https://2game.com/eu/kingdom-royal-edition

Kingdom new lands : 3.45 €
https://2game.com/eu/kingdom-new-lands

Princess Kaguya 3.29$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Moon-Warrior/

*Observer* : 17 € (ou sur gamebillet)  ::O: 
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7716/observer_/

Little nightmares: 8.55 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...le-Nightmares/

Battle trucks : 2.09 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/601590/BattleTrucks/

Manifestement, les développeurs ont un peu trop joué à Blur et n'ont pas passé assez de temps sur le descriptif du jeu...  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Premium Edition* à 6.79 €
> https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/stor...n/9nblggh442gt


Je vous passe l'info au cas où : le jeu ne supporte pas le 21/9. Du coup j'ai l'impression de jouer sur un 14 pouces, je suis joie. Malgré qq recherches, pas trouvé de fonction remboursement sur le suivi de commande, la facturation, etc...Microsoft encµl£ !

----------


## Harvester

C'est vrai que c'est pénible tous ces jeux qui ne le prennent pas en compte  ::(:

----------


## Gloppy

> Kingdom royal edition : 2.98 €
> https://2game.com/eu/kingdom-royal-edition
> 
> Kingdom new lands : 3.45 €
> https://2game.com/eu/kingdom-new-lands


Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait acheter Kingdom sans les New Lands (et qu'ici la Royal Edition est vachement moins chère que Kingom tout seul). 

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai une clé pour *Kingdom New Lands - Royal Edition* à offrir si quelqu'un est intéressé par cet excellent jeu...

----------


## Haroux

C'est quoi la différence entre Royal Edition et New Lands ? (Le jeu m'intéresse)

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est quoi la différence entre Royal Edition et New Lands ? (Le jeu m'intéresse)


La Royal Edition contient la BO en plus. J'ai une clé à refourguer si tu veux ( du jeu de base ), un mp et elle est à toi.

----------


## Tchey

> Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait acheter Kingdom sans les New Lands (et qu'ici la Royal Edition est vachement moins chère que Kingom tout seul). 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai une clé pour *Kingdom New Lands - Royal Edition* à offrir si quelqu'un est intéressé par cet excellent jeu...


Je suis intéressé si c'est encore possible

----------


## trynyty

> Je suis intéressé si c'est encore possible


Je viens d'avoir une clé avec humble bundle, si jamais tu n'a pas eu la clé envoi moi un mp, je te filerai la mienne.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je suis intéressé si c'est encore possible


Clé envoyée  ::):

----------


## Baalim

20 € de rabais sur le dernier wolfenstein à la fnac, soit un prix de 40€.

 Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit de très bon augure pour la suite.

Teso morrowind à 14.90 Toujours à la fnac

Dans le même genre d'idée, prey a 14.90€

----------


## Haroux

Oula oula, Y'a eu trop de proposition de don / demande de clé en peu de temps xD

Si je comprends bien c'est Gloppy qui a envoyé sa clé à Tchey ?

----------


## Baalim

Mafia 3 ps4 à 10 € chez micrognagna

----------


## Tchey

J'ai eu une clef par Gloppy en effet.

Merci (bis)

----------


## Baalim

Vu sur GK ce midi : 2 mois d'abonnements pour 1 euro (Mediapart, GK, a@i)

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/d...050799609.html

----------


## pikkpi

Vanquish à 12 euroboules en star deal chez "fanatical"

----------


## Mastaba

> Bundle Stars devient Fanatical https://www.fanatical.com/


Mais pourquoi changer de nom pour un truc pas connu? Ils font plus de bundle? Confusion avec Humble? ::huh:: 





> C'est vrai que c'est pénible tous ces jeux qui ne le prennent pas en compte


Est-ce qu'il va falloir ressortir le bon vieux widescreengamingforum de l'époque des écrans 16/10?





> 20 € de rabais sur le dernier wolfenstein à la fnac, soit un prix de 40€.
> 
>  Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit de très bon augure pour la suite.
> 
> Teso morrowind à 14.90 Toujours à la fnac
> 
> Dans le même genre d'idée, prey a 14.90€


40€ après rabais de 20€ (chez moi il met 10€), ca met le jeu à un prix normal quoi.
Mais de toute manière c'est un jeu Bethesda, il sera donc sans doute bradé très très vite comme Doom, Dishonored2 ou Prey...
D'ailleurs on peut tout de suite lancer la L.I.S.T.E nazie pour wolf2.

----------


## Setzer

Perso ça me rejouis pas que les jeux Bethesda se gauffrent à la chaine comme ça.  Disho, prey, doom, evil within, wolfeinstein ça commence à  faire beaucoup pour un seul editeur alors qu'ils sont tous très bons :/

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui auraient des regrets, diablo III battlechest à 20.21€

https://www.play-asia.com/diablo-iii...hest/13/70aqxp

----------


## Kaede

> Perso ça me rejouis pas que les jeux Bethesda se gauffrent à la chaine comme ça.  Disho, prey, *doom*, evil within, wolfeinstein ça commence à  faire beaucoup pour un seul editeur alors qu'ils sont tous très bons :/


Doom se serait plutôt bien vendu (n°2 des ventes en mai 2016, toutes plateformes confondues je suppose).

----------


## Olima

> Vanquish à 12 euroboules en star deal chez "fanatical"


Ca fait cher la quiche...

----------


## Baalim

> Doom se serait plutôt bien vendu (n°2 des ventes en mai 2016, toutes plateformes confondues je suppose).


 Je me méfie franchement des chiffres de vente de ce jeu tant il a été soldé rapidement et partout..

----------


## Mastaba

Je me demande si ils se gaufrent vraiment ou si c'est délibéré de les brader très vite, parce que comme tu le dis ils sont tous très bons et ont tous eu de bons retours critiques...

Mais pour moi, après avoir payé Doom plein pot (j'ose pas le dire mais je l'ai payé 60 fucking euros à la fnac à sa sortie :honte: ) avant de le voir bradé à 25€ quelques mois plus tard, puis la même chose avec Disho2 & Prey que j'ai acheté 40€ avant de les voir respectivement à 10€ et 25€ (je parle même pas de la promo auchan pour Prey...), ca refroidit bien.

Du coups maintenant je suis plus trop pressé.

----------


## Woshee

Chuis pas sûr qu'ils se gaufrent à ce point là, ils ont juste une politique de tarifs assez étrange.

----------


## Baalim

Neptunia V, rebirth 3 à 5.59 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/353270

Neptunia Action unleash à 5.59 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/387340

Et le récent Neptunia VII à 13.6
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/460120

Le très glauque Monster monpiece est à 4 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/415300

----------


## Gloppy

> Perso ça me rejouis pas que les jeux Bethesda se gauffrent à la chaine comme ça.  Disho, prey, doom, evil within, wolfeinstein ça commence à  faire beaucoup pour un seul editeur alors qu'ils sont tous très bons :/


D'accord avec toi. C'est le genre de situation qui va pousser Bethesda (et les autres éditeurs) à se concentrer sur les jeux multijoueurs, les loot boxes, les "games as a service" en laissant tomber les bons jeux à narration et les jeux solos. Ca sent les vaches maigres pour les années à venir, en tout cas au niveau "grosses productions". Et les reconversions forcées pour les développeurs doués dans ce domaine :-(

----------


## Clydopathe

Leur politique de tarif n'est pas si étrange que ça. Ils basent à chaque fois leur réussite sur le premier jour/semaine de vente. 

En pensant comme ça, les ventes sur les mois suivants doivent être minimes et la baisse tarifaire doit permettre de les booster. Après, fonctionne comme ça c'est se tirer dans le pied si les joueurs se mettent à vraiment attendre. Par contre, ça doit aussi permettre d'éviter les achats sur les stores gris d'avoir des jeux autant brader. 

Ca pourrait faire une chouette étude marketing ça.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouais enfin à un moment c'est Bethesda qui décide de brader ses titres, c'est eux qui font maigrir leur vache. 
Quant à la mode des jeux multi open-world loot-boxes bourrés de DLC, c'est la tendance générale, à mon avis sans rapport avec la façon dont Bethesda pratique les rabais rapides.

----------


## toramo

Bah personnellement, je n'achète plus aucun jeu "AAA" le jour de leur sortie...
Et encore moins en Early Access (c'est le mal d'acheter des promesses).

La raison principale étant que je me méfie désormais des campagnes Marketing et des promesses...
La seconde raison c'est, qui achète encore des jeux à 60€ sur PC ?

Je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse le faire pour un jeu que l'on a attendu longtemps, mais clairement, l'offre de jeu est maintenant si vaste que de jouer avec 1 saison / 1 an de décalage ça ne change pas grand chose... Genre les Call Of , Farcry et compagnie... Il suffit d'attendre une solde pour profiter des 10 petites heures que propose le jeu. Et en plus ça évite d'acheter n'importe quoi (genre le dernier Anno) et d'avoir les avis des joueurs/ les patchs correctifs.

Prey/Doom sont peut-être des bon jeux mais je ne pense pas qu'ils soient dans la liste des priorités de beaucoup de joueurs...  Qui préféreront attendre un rabais... D'où une mise en solde rapide je pense.

Et les vrais bon petit jeu (cuphead, hollowknight, etc...) coûte entre 20 et 30€ à la sortie voir moins... 

Et puis en plus il y a se merveilleux topic pour jouer presque gratos ^^

++

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'ai payé disho2 et prey plein pot et je ne regrette pas.  Le soucis c'est que les gens ont pris l'habitude d'attendre systématiquement les rabais et les editeurs de baisser le prix des jeux de plus en plus vite alors qu'on sait tous que les couts de productions sont de plus en plus chers. Le soucis c'est aussi que les sorties se succedent à un rythme effrayant et chaque jeu balaye l'autre de sorte que la fenetre de tir pour rentabiliser le jeu devient franchement réduite. On est dans un vrai cercle vicieux qui laisse la part belle aux multi lootbox as a service de chie mais qui tue lentement mais surement les jeux solo narratifs ou immersives sims qui se jouent en one shot (coucou visceral). Ceci dit même la mode des game as a service porte en elle les germes de sa propre mort car les gens n'ont pas le temps de s'investir pleinement sur de nombreux jeux de ce type, un peu comme ce qu'il s'est passé avec les mmo. Bref c'était ma minute vieux con nostalgique.

----------


## Baalim

Battlefield 1 édition revolution PS4 à 26 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...938122432.html

----------


## Kargadum

Je pense que l'achat day one est encore très répandu. Du moins, par les joueurs qui ont le temps de jouer, ou les fans, bien entendu. La plupart de mes potes gamer sont dans ce cas, ils achètent à plein pot sur steam leur AAA tant attendu  :Emo:  . Tandis que moi, qui ai deux de retard sur la plupart des jeux (voir plus, vu que je n'ai jamais touché à des licences populaires), j'ai appris à gérer ma hype, excepté pour des jeux multi/coop. Ce serait intéressant de voir les graphes de vente. Genre Doom s'est vendu à 1M d'exemplaire sur Steam en 3mois.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je pense que l'achat day one est encore très répandu. Du moins, par les joueurs qui ont le temps de jouer, ou les fans, bien entendu. La plupart de mes potes gamer sont dans ce cas, ils achètent à plein pot sur steam leur AAA tant attendu  . Tandis que moi, qui ai deux de retard sur la plupart des jeux (voir plus, vu que je n'ai jamais touché à des licences populaires), j'ai appris à gérer ma hype, excepté pour des jeux multi/coop. Ce serait intéressant de voir les graphes de vente. Genre Doom s'est vendu à 1M d'exemplaire sur Steam en 3mois.


Je suis comme toi, j'ai un backlog de fou, donc l'achat Day One me semble être une mauvaise idée : on paie plus cher pour essuyer les plâtres des inévitables patches et autres DLC à prix élevé alors qu'il suffit de patienter quelques mois pour profiter d'un jeu stable à prix raisonnable, voire d'une version complète (GOTY) si l'on attend un peu plus. 
Ceci dit, il suffit de regarder les meilleures ventes de Steam pour constater qu'en effet les gros jeux attendus sont souvent en première place à leur sortie. 
Dans le cas des jeux narratifs/solo, je remercie d'ailleurs ces joueurs passionnés puisqu'en achetant si tôt, ils participent à éviter que les éditeurs laissent tomber ce genre de titres...

----------


## Baalim

Titanfall 2, 12.43 € chez cdiscount
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...936116914.html

Mafia 3 PS4 : 7 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555287326.html

----------


## MeL

C'est difficile de savoir si c'est la mort des jeux solo AAA. 
- d'un côté les "échecs" (mais sur le long terme, en sont-ce vraiment ?) de bons jeux se cumulent : Deux Ex, Prey, Doom, Disho 2, Wolfenstein...
- d'un autre côté il y a de franches réussites : The Witcher 3, Divinity Original Sin, GTA

Les chiffres de vente décevant vont refroidir les studios mail il ne faut pas oublier non plus que certains jeux multi AAA veulent désormais intégrer un pan solo (Titan Fall 2, Battlefront 2...).

----------


## erynnie

Pour rebondir sur la politique tarifaire de Bethesda, Wolfie 2 avec un artbook à 39 € à la Fnac.

----------


## odji

> Perso j'ai payé disho2 et prey plein pot et je ne regrette pas.  Le soucis c'est que les gens ont pris l'habitude d'attendre systématiquement les rabais et les editeurs de baisser le prix des jeux de plus en plus vite alors qu'on sait tous que les couts de productions sont de plus en plus chers. Le soucis c'est aussi que les sorties se succedent à un rythme effrayant et chaque jeu balaye l'autre de sorte que la fenetre de tir pour rentabiliser le jeu devient franchement réduite. On est dans un vrai cercle vicieux qui laisse la part belle aux multi lootbox as a service de chie mais qui tue lentement mais surement les jeux solo narratifs ou immersives sims qui se jouent en one shot (coucou visceral). Ceci dit même la mode des game as a service porte en elle les germes de sa propre mort car les gens n'ont pas le temps de s'investir pleinement sur de nombreux jeux de ce type, un peu comme ce qu'il s'est passé avec les mmo. Bref c'était ma minute vieux con nostalgique.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qq6HcKj59Q

c'est vendredi.





> Je pense que l'achat day one est encore très répandu. Du moins, par les joueurs qui ont le temps de jouer, ou les fans, bien entendu. La plupart de mes potes gamer sont dans ce cas, ils achètent à plein pot sur steam leur AAA tant attendu  . Tandis que moi, qui ai deux de retard sur la plupart des jeux (voir plus, vu que je n'ai jamais touché à des licences populaires), j'ai appris à gérer ma hype, excepté pour des jeux multi/coop. Ce serait intéressant de voir les graphes de vente. Genre Doom s'est vendu à 1M d'exemplaire sur Steam en 3mois.


http://steamspy.com/app/379720

----------


## toufmag

Vous connaissez le site Gamepod qui fait Wolfenstein 2 à 36 euros ??

----------


## Baalim

> Vous connaissez le site Gamepod qui fait Wolfenstein 2 à 36 euros ??


Nan mais quitte à sortir des sentiers battus pour l'acheter, autant le prendre à 31.67 € chez play asia.
https://www.play-asia.com/wolfenstei...team/13/70bajh


EDIT : Oh les vilains :
http://www.gamepod.fr/Console%20Nint...per%20Nintendo

----------


## toufmag

ah oui carrément !

----------


## toufmag

> ah oui carrément !



Je le vois à 51,92 moi  ::(:

----------


## Wolverine

> Nan mais quitte à sortir des sentiers battus pour l'acheter, autant le prendre à 31.67 € chez play asia.
> https://www.play-asia.com/wolfenstei...team/13/70bajh
> 
> 
> EDIT : Oh les vilains :
> http://www.gamepod.fr/Console%20Nint...per%20Nintendo


Je le vois même à 31,57€ moi :D

----------


## Woshee

*Monthly:*

Resident Evil 5
Shadow Tactics
TESO
Quake Champions
TES Legends
Dead rising 2
Silence
Emily is away too
World to the west

Du réchauffé et du mouairf.

Et le early unlock du mois prochain: H1Z1

----------


## madgic

> *Monthly:*
> 
> Shadow Tactics
> [...]
> Du réchauffé et du mouairf.


Pauvre fou !

----------


## Gloppy

*Shadow Tactics* ! J'avoue que j'aurais bien aimé mettre la main dessus. Mais j'avais fait "pause" sur le Monthly, persuadé - pas tout à fait à tort - que ce mois-ci serait résolument orienté jeux multi (dont je ne peux pas profiter). 
Le bundle n'est pas mal pour ceux qui n'ont pas déjà la moitié des titres (et une connexion Internet fiable).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ugh encore un truc multiplayer pour l'unlock...  :tired: 

Edit: Et oui, Shadow Tactics c'est du bon.

----------


## Bibik

> *Shadow Tactics* ! J'avoue que j'aurais bien aimé mettre la main dessus. Mais j'avais fait "pause" sur le Monthly, persuadé - pas tout à fait à tort - que ce mois-ci serait résolument orienté jeux multi (dont je ne peux pas profiter). 
> Le bundle n'est pas mal pour ceux qui n'ont pas déjà la moitié des titres (et une connexion Internet fiable).


Dis toi que y'a des chances qu'on le revoit dans un humble non-monthly dans 6 mois !
H1Z1... vraiment ?  :Gerbe:  La qualité des early unlock est quand même moindre ces temps-ci...

----------


## Sserfu

Je dois avouer que je me demande comment ils souhaitent faire de la vente avec un jeu multi abandonné, face aux poids lourds que représentent maintenant les jeux comme PUBG et fortnite.

----------


## Woshee

> Pauvre fou !


Bah on dirait les commandos....

----------


## Abzaarg

Bon bah, je suis vert. Je ne l'ai pas pris a cause des jeux multi, mais j'attendais que shadow tactic tombe dans un monthly. 

Bordel.

----------


## Bwakosaure

Pareil, j'ai pausé le monthly car les jeux en vitrine ne m'intéressaient absolument pas, mais je suis dég' pour Shadow Tactics...  ::|:

----------


## Nanaki

J'ai mis en pause comme un abruti. Si quelqu'un vend Shadow Tactics et World of the West, je lui prends les 2 pour la moitié du prix du bundle.

Edit : Merci hArVeStEr  ::):

----------


## Snowki

Je veux bien le filer à quelqu'un je l'avais déjà acheté lors de sa sortie  :;):

----------


## Retrojm

> Nan mais quitte à sortir des sentiers battus pour l'acheter, autant le prendre à 31.67 € chez play asia.


Je comptais justement me prendre le jeu là-bas, mais j'achète habituellement sur des sites "legit", enfin du moins ceux référencés sur IsThereAnyDeal. Vu l'ancienneté/notoriété du site, j'imagine que c'est safe ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Je veux bien le filer à quelqu'un je l'avais déjà acheté lors de sa sortie


Ça sent la liste  ::trollface::

----------


## Abzaarg

> Ça sent la liste


OH non pas de listes, pitié. J'ai poser une annonce dans le topic approprié.

----------


## Stelarc

> Je dois avouer que je me demande comment ils souhaitent faire de la vente avec un jeu multi abandonné, face aux poids lourds que représentent maintenant les jeux comme PUBG et fortnite.


Il est encore à plus de 30000 joueurs c'est dingue. Je comprends pourquoi PUBG a autant de succès si même des daubes jamais terminées qui ne ressemblent à rien ont toujours autant de monde. ::o:

----------


## Snowki

Je te le file en mp si tu veux

ps: normalement tu as reçu le mp

----------


## madgic

Ouvert à tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Abzaarg

Un énorme merci a Snowki. 

A charge de revanche.

----------


## machiavel24

> Je dois avouer que je me demande comment ils souhaitent faire de la vente avec un jeu multi abandonné, face aux poids lourds que représentent maintenant les jeux comme PUBG et fortnite.


Peut être que le monthly s'essouffle tout simplement et que les éditeurs sont moins enclins à "brader" leurs gros jeux.

A part Shadow Tactics, rien de bien transcendant. Aucun regret de ne pas être abonné  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Woshee

Enfin quand on regarde steam charts, H1Z1 c'est quand même entre 15000 et 40000 joueurs simultanés en ce moment. (bon PUBG c'est jusqu'à 2,5M de joueurs simultanés  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lucretia

Waooo Shadow Tactics dans le monthly... Classe !!

----------


## MeL

Ouep carrément, Shadow Tactics ça le fait, d'autant que j'ai l'impression qu'il n'a pas été si soldé que ça.

Si quelqu'un à un doublon sur ce jeu dont il ne sait que faire je serai intéressé... Ca me rappelle trop mes heures à rager sur Commandos.

----------


## Oldnoobie

H1Z1... bon ben allez je laisse en pause encore un mois. Déçu, du dernier comme du prochain.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ce que je ne comprends pas vraiment, c'est qu'ils ne mettent pas Shadow Tactics en early unlock plutot que leur pass pour quake ou H1Z1...

----------


## Sandoo

han je suis deg d'avoir loupé ce humble... 
Ils mettent en avant Quake alors qu'il y'a 10 fois mieux .

Shadow tacticts est tout en haut de ma liste de souhait. Je comprends pas humble xD

----------


## Lucretia

Peut-être pour que des joueurs achètent le bundle direct la prochaine fois, même si les jeux de preco sont bofs, en espérant que peut-être il y aura un truc chouette... Puisqu'après tout Shadow tactics est tombé de manière inattendue.

----------


## trynyty

Resident evil 5, même pour du Bundle c'est sacrément vieux  ::O:

----------


## acdctabs

Avant que Ruvon râle car ça parle du Monthly, un vrai bon plan chez Fanatical : Little Nightmares à moins de 9€.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/little-nightmares
(mais il est moins cher chez Gamebillet https://www.gamebillet.com/little-nightmares mais c'était pour souligner l'effort quand même)

----------


## Kargadum

> Peut-être pour que des joueurs achètent le bundle direct la prochaine fois, même si les jeux de preco sont bofs, en espérant que peut-être il y aura un truc chouette... Puisqu'après tout Shadow tactics est tombé de manière inattendue.


Je pense aussi. 

-Je suis content qu'il s'y soit trouvé, ça justifie carrément le monthly bundle, dont j'espère qu'il perdurera encore longtemps. 
-Je ne suis pas content car je ne me suis pas abonné  :Emo:

----------


## Sandoo

C'est pas ca qui va me faire prendre celui de ce mois-ci :D

Dommage car si c'était shadow tactics en early, je l'aurais pris direct. Je suppose qu'il ne l'était pas car c'est quand même un jeu de niche.

----------


## Baalim

Du coup, personne ne parle du indie friday bundle avec Neon Chrome et super chibi knight ?
https://www.indiegala.com/friday?from=pushnot20171103

----------


## DrGurdil

> *Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Premium Edition* à 6.79 €
> https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/stor...n/9nblggh442gt


C'est quoi la différence avec la version gratuite ?
Le "premium" c'est en gros le DLC qui permet d'accéder à toutes les voitures sans les débloquer via les crédit de jeu ?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi la différence avec la version gratuite ?
> Le "premium" c'est en gros le DLC qui permet d'accéder à toutes les voitures sans les débloquer via les crédit de jeu ?


Aucune idée mais tu as une description précise des trois packs supplémentaires inclus dans cette version premium ici :
https://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/ne...remium_edition

----------


## Nanaki

Battlefield 1 - Revolution (Jeu + Pass Premium) pour 25,14€ sur amazon.fr

----------


## Ruadir

Merci !  :;): 

Sur le même site, il y a *Titanfall 2* à 12,18 € et *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* à 7,99€

----------


## FrousT

> han je suis deg d'avoir loupé ce humble... 
> Ils mettent en avant Quake alors qu'il y'a 10 fois mieux .
> 
> Shadow tacticts est tout en haut de ma liste de souhait. Je comprends pas humble xD


Tout pareil, ils pensent vraiment que des gens sont intéressés à Quake plus qu'au commandos like du moment ?  ::wacko:: 

M'en fou je le veux, cpcgift de madgicsysteme mon héros, et sinon site de trade s'il se trouve a pas chère (là où j'ai un doute...)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Battlefield 1 - Revolution (Jeu + Pass Premium) pour 25,14€ sur amazon.fr


ça donne quoi le pass premium ?

La sortie de COD m'a donné envie de jouer à un FPS WWII, le solo vaut le coup sur BF1 ?

EDIT: je me suis répondu à moi-même en relisant le test CPC, dont la conclusion est "solo honteux"... OK, next !

----------


## Kargadum

> ça donne quoi le pass premium ?
> 
> La sortie de COD m'a donné envie de jouer à un FPS WWII, le solo vaut le coup sur BF1 ?
> 
> EDIT: je me suis répondu à moi-même en relisant le test CPC, dont la conclusion est "solo honteux"... OK, next !


Ah oui, assez dure la critique. J'avais trouvé le solo très chouette mais très court. L'absence des Français dans le jeu de base ne m'avait pas spécialement dérangée (bon, vu que je viens d'un pays de planqués, ça aide), ça nous donne l'occasion d'aborder des batailles un peu moins connues. L'ambiance est dantesque, la météo et les maps sont très belles. Mais si le jeu t'intéresse que pour son solo, il n'en vaut pas la peine en effet. Autant y jouer en vil pirate. 

Le passe premium te file tous les dlc (4, ils ne sont pas encore tous sortis me semble-t-il) avec 2 semaines d'accès anticipé ainsi que quelques bricoles. Du reste je cherche une bonne offre pour ce dernier, ayant déjà le jeu de base... Parce que jusqu'à présent, le pass premium est plus cher que la version complète  :tired:

----------


## odji

le deal du jour chez chrono: sky rogue~  https://chrono.gg/?=SkyRogue

Space Pilgrim Episode I: Alpha Centauri vient d etre ajouté au shop de chrono https://chrono.gg/shop

un numero 17 chez gogo: https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-17

un TAIKU MANSION offert chez IG: https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

----------


## Baalim

Joueurs pervers, Criminal girls est à 12 € chez fanatical...
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cr...ls-invite-only

Le code FANATICAL10 doit fonctionner là aussi.

Un petit jeu à 59 centimes qui a l'air aussi rageant que super hexagon
http://store.steampowered.com/app/72...ning_Euphoria/


NioH à 31.5 € avec le code REDDIT
https://2game.com/nioh-complete-edition/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Joueurs pervers, Criminal girls est à 12 € chez fanatical...
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cr...ls-invite-only


et pas disponible au Japon, 75% des acheteurs potentiels qui s'en vont  :WTF:

----------


## Baalim

> et pas disponible au Japon, 75% des acheteurs potentiels qui s'en vont


Tu parles, ils l'ont tous pris sur ps vita, version qui disposait de fonctions tactiles  :Facepalm: 


Le meuuugnon train valley à 2 € (ne pas oublier FANATICAL10 pour 10 % supplémentaires)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/train-valley

----------


## sousoupou

Streets of rogue à 4,31 € @ chrono.gg

L'ancien HL était à 7,50 €  :WTF:

----------


## Baalim

> Streets of rogue à 4,31 € @ chrono.gg
> 
> L'ancien HL était à 7,50 €


Damned, j'ai encore foiré le 30 day streak  :Facepalm: 

Pas mal, cette promo !

----------


## Gloppy

*Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle* (le jeu patché et ses DLC) est à *7.19€* sur Fanatical en utilisant le code FANATICAL10. 
Je  ne crois pas qu'il soit descendu plus bas. Bien sûr, il finira sans doute dans un Humble Bundle d'ici à six mois...

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle

----------


## Carnod

> Damned, j'ai encore foiré le 30 day streak 
> 
> Pas mal, cette promo !


yavait un jour ou j'ai pas reussi à jouer. du coup pareil loupé.

----------


## MrKlawn

Des avis sur ce street of rogue ? Il me tente bien mais les avis sont soit super enthousiaste soit hyper merdique. :/

----------


## NeaR667

> Des avis sur ce street of rogue ? Il me tente bien mais les avis sont soit super enthousiaste soit hyper merdique. :/


https://madguy.itch.io/streets-of-rogue
c'est une version ancienne pas mise à jour ... 
mais ça marche déjà et au bout de 10 minutes tu saura si ça te plais ou pas

Sinon la promo pour Battlefield 1 - Revolution sur amazon, comment ça marche ? 
Y'a moyen de récupérer juste le premium si on a déjà le jeu de base ? (et juste le jeux de base pour le filer à un pote ?)

----------


## Bentic

> *Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle* (le jeu patché et ses DLC) est à *7.19€* sur Fanatical en utilisant le code FANATICAL10. 
> Je  ne crois pas qu'il soit descendu plus bas. Bien sûr, il finira sans doute dans un Humble Bundle d'ici à six mois...
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle


Le jeu de base était passé dans le troisième palier du Humble Saints Row Bundle il y a deux-trois mois, mais il reviendra sûrement.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Deux nouveaux jeux dispos pour vos piécettes sur chrono.gg :
Space Pilgrim Episode I: Alpha Centauri à 500 brouzoufs
iO à 2500

----------


## FB74

*Need For Speed (2016)* version boite à* 5.24* euros sur Mamazon:
https://www.amazon.fr/Electronic-Art.../dp/B00ZEX5J1S

(En rupture de stock, mais en réapprovisionnement).
Si vous êtes Prime, vous devez pouvoir gratter 1 euro en livraison lente (soit *4.24* euros).

----------


## Baalim

Steamworld dig gratos sur origin
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...andard-edition

HS : Cyberlink Powerdirector15 gratos
https://sharewareonsale.com/s/cyberl...rdirector-sale

----------


## Baalim

Through the woods, 8 $ (1.24$ de cashback)
https://www.gog.com/game/through_the_woods

Le reste des soldes strategy first et 1C est naze

----------


## FB74

Baalim contemplant son _précieux_ Backlog (vue d'artiste):



 ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Through the woods, 8 $ (1.24$ de cashback)
> https://www.gog.com/game/through_the_woods
> 
> Le reste des soldes strategy first et 1C est naze


Il y a quand même Elven Legacy qui n'est pas déplaisant, à mon point de vue.

----------


## Kargadum

> Baalim contemplant son _précieux_ Backlog (vue d'artiste):
> 
> http://www.ripleys.com/wp-content/up...-President.jpg


Dans ma tête, c'est plutôt ça: Baalim face à son backlog.

----------


## Oldnoobie



----------


## Mastaba



----------


## Bentic



----------


## Baalim

Bon, je vois que je tombe.en pleine réunion du Club des cinq de la langue de pute  :Emo: 

Hop, un bundle pourri pour vous, bande de gueux
https://www.indiegala.com/monday


Yakuzas 0 ps4 (forcément) à 24.90€
https://www.amazon.es/SEGA-Yakuza-0/dp/B01KWENP32/

Phoning home (tu m'étonnes... Ils sont maychans dans le coin) + ost à 10€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lus-soundtrack

My world + dlc à 8.25€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...limited-bundle

Par pitié, faîtes le acheter par tous les types qui nous emmerdent en sortant des jeux rpgmaker à la chaîne

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon, je vois que je tombe.en pleine réunion du Club des cinq de la langue de pute


J'arrive à la bourre, ils m'ont pas prévenu pour la réunion, sinon tu t'en serais pas tiré à si bon compte  :tired:

----------


## odji

watch dogs offer sio-uplay:

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promot...atch-dogs-1/8/

----------


## Baalim

> watch dogs offer sio-uplay:
> 
> https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promot...atch-dogs-1/8/


Bien  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'arrive à la bourre, ils m'ont pas prévenu pour la réunion, sinon tu t'en serais pas tiré à si bon compte


Pas bien  :tired:

----------


## Mamadou

> watch dogs offer sio-uplay:
> 
> https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promot...atch-dogs-1/8/


C'est un essai gratuit ou il nous donne à vie le jeu  ::huh::

----------


## Myope

C'est pourtant du bon francais. T'as 3 jours pour prendre le jeu et il est à toi.  ::o: 
PS : le jeu me se récupérer via uplay mais les serveurs de ubisoft sont entrain de crever sous la demande.

----------


## Mamadou

> C'est pourtant du bon francais. T'as 3 jours pour prendre le jeu et il est à toi.


URL : "freetrial.ubisoft.com"
Nom de la page : "Ubisoft Free Weekend"
Sur la page : "Inscrivez-vous pour recevoir un exemplaire gratuit de Watch_Dogs sur PC !"

Pour moi c'est pas clair  ::wacko::

----------


## acdctabs

Non j'avoue c'est pas clair, d'autant plus qu'on ne peut pas y jouer là.

----------


## Myope

Watchdog est sorti il y a 4 ans et il filerait un weekend gratuit? Ils veulent booster les ventes du premier? Ils voient sur le long terme ces mecs. ^^

----------


## Ruadir

> _ Cadeau
> 7 novembre 2017 17:00 - 13 novembre 2017 17:00
> Inscrivez-vous pour recevoir un exemplaire gratuit de Watch_Dogs sur PC !_


C'est si difficile à comprendre ?
L'offre commence véritablement le 7 novembre mais il y a possibilité de l’enregistrer et de le pré-charger sur le compte uplay.

----------


## Mamadou

> _ Cadeau
> 7 novembre 2017 17:00 - 13 novembre 2017 17:00
> Inscrivez-vous pour recevoir un exemplaire gratuit de Watch_Dogs sur PC !_
> 
> C'est si difficile à comprendre ?
> L'offre commence véritablement le 7 novembre mais il y a possibilité de le pré-charger.


Faudra m'expliquer la logique de donner un jeu mais de bloquer son utilisation avant une certaine date

----------


## Baalim

> C'est si difficile à comprendre ?
> L'offre commence véritablement le 7 novembre mais il y a possibilité de l’enregistrer et de le pré-charger sur le compte uplay.


L'offre est claire mais j'avais également tiqué sur l'adresse url  :;):

----------


## FB74

*Daedalic - Gigantic Bundle* sur Steam à *12.09* euros:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/76471/

----------


## Tenebris

> *Daedalic - Gigantic Bundle* sur Steam à *120.9* euros:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/76471/


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Le titre est pas a jour... Je demande un remboursement.

----------


## BeaM

SEGA MegaDrive & Genesis Classics a 11€21 sur Fanatical (il etait a 14€16 au mois d'aout)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/se...nesis-classics

----------


## FB74

> Fixed


C'était à 12.09 euros.
Ou alors c'était une promo précédente qui vient de s'arrêter ?  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

> C'était à 12.09 euros.
> Ou alors c'était une promo précédente qui vient de s'arrêter ?


C'était la promo précédente  ::P:  J'ai failli me faire avoir en achetant Shadow tactics à prix fort alors que c'était passé  ::happy2::

----------


## JanSolo

Racing sale sur humble store si pas déjà posté.
Jusqu'à -85%: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/racing-sale/
Assetto Corsa me tente bien.

----------


## Wolverine

Du coup, via https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/ il y a aussi un essai gratuit pour The Division, mais c'est juste un essai gratuit à priori.




> Essai gratuit
> Inscrivez-vous pour jouer à Tom Clancy's The Division™ GRATUITEMENT !

----------


## n0ra

Le plus simple c'est de lancer Uplay et de cliquer sur la bannière sur la page principale des News, on tombe sur la fiche " du jeu pas encore sorti mais qui est déjà sorti " d'où on peut le précharger.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il n'y a bien aucune vente dématérialisée pour "SW Battlefront 2" à part chez EA?

Comme les boîtes vendues dans le commerce ne contiennent que le code et pas de DVD, je me disais qu'il valait mieux trouver en dématérialisé direct pour un prix similaire (c'est plus cher de 10€ sur le site d'EA).

Sinon le mieux c'est de ne pas l'acheter je sais.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Il n'y a bien aucune vente dématérialisée pour "SW Battlefront 2" à part chez EA?
> 
> Comme les boîtes vendues dans le commerce ne contiennent que le code et pas de DVD, je me disais qu'il valait mieux trouver en dématérialisé direct pour un prix similaire (c'est plus cher de 10€ sur le site d'EA).
> 
> Sinon le mieux c'est de ne pas l'acheter je sais.


Play asia
https://www.play-asia.com/star-wars-...igin/13/70b4ez

----------


## pipoop

Baalim VRP playasia

----------


## MeL

Wolfenstein The New Order à 5.99€ pendant encore 10h sur GamesPlanet.
Idem pour Wolfenstein The Old Blood.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Play asia
> https://www.play-asia.com/star-wars-...igin/13/70b4ez


Ah oui ce fameux Play Asia où je n'ai pas encore osé acheter. Ça confirme que c'est comme les sites "gris" alors. Ils doivent acheter les boîtes et les ouvrir pour récupérer le code.
Mais merci quand même et je me laisserai peut-être tenter par le côté obscur (ce sera raccord avec le jeu solo...).  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Ah oui ce fameux Play Asia où je n'ai pas encore osé acheter. Ça confirme que c'est comme les sites "gris" alors. Ils doivent acheter les boîtes et les ouvrir pour récupérer le code.
> Mais merci quand même et je me laisserai peut-être tenter par le côté obscur (ce sera raccord avec le jeu solo...).


On parle d'un site qui a près de 20 ans d'existence et qui a survécu à un procès retentissant contre Nintendo, hein  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> On parle d'un site qui a près de 20 ans d'existence et qui a survécu à un procès retentissant contre Nintendo, hein


Bon ok ok...  ::): 
N'empêche que si c'est le seul site qui vend en dématérialisé à part EA c'est qu'ils ouvrent sûrement des boîtes. Mais c'est une conclusion hâtive je l'admets!

----------


## FrousT

> Play asia
> https://www.play-asia.com/star-wars-...igin/13/70b4ez


Merci pour le lien  :Emo: 

J'ai honte de préco un jeu EA, mais mes amis ont besoin de moi pour sauver la galaxie (encore une fois)  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon ok ok... 
> N'empêche que si c'est le seul site qui vend en dématérialisé à part EA c'est qu'ils ouvrent sûrement des boîtes. Mais c'est une conclusion hâtive je l'admets!


Faut voir. Ils ont pignon sur rue mais ça ne les a pas empêchés de vendre des linkers à l'époque.

----------


## acdctabs

Un linker n'est pas illégal. C'est comme modifier ta console, ce n'est pas illégal, ça fait juste perdre la garantie.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour le lien 
> J'ai honte de préco un jeu EA, mais mes amis ont besoin de moi pour sauver la galaxie (encore une fois)




Wéwéwé, n'empêche que dans chaque épisode c'est un Jedi qui sauve la galaxie. T'es un Jedi, bonhomme ? Non ? Nous prends pas pour des truffes, Froust, t'as préco un jeu EA, ludo-traître !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un linker n'est pas illégal. C'est comme modifier ta console, ce n'est pas illégal, ça fait juste perdre la garantie.


De même que faire tourner sur ta console moddée une copie de sauvegarde de ton jeu original est tout à fait légal également.

----------


## Baalim

> Un linker n'est pas illégal. C'est comme modifier ta console, ce n'est pas illégal, ça fait juste perdre la garantie.


 En l'occurrence, ceux qui étaient utilisés sur la DS ne touchaient en rien à la console et ne pouvaient entraîner la perte de la garantie. ce qui n'avait bien entendu pas plu des masses à Nintendo.

M'enfin le but n'était pas de rentrer dans le débat 
mais simplement de montrer que la société pouvait avoir des pratiques un peu en marge.

----------


## Baalim

J'avais loupé ce humble mobile bundle.
https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...le-bundle-2017

1 $ pour sanitarium, c'est cadeau.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'avais loupé ce humble mobile bundle.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...le-bundle-2017
> 
> 1 $ pour sanitarium, c'est cadeau.


Beholder et Fran bow sont aussi excellents  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Distraint aussi est sympa.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Racing sale sur humble store si pas déjà posté.
> Jusqu'à -85%: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/racing-sale/
> Assetto Corsa me tente bien.


Assetto Corsa ou Project Cars ?

----------


## Baalim

Melissa K and the heart of gold gratos (HoG)
https://www.indiegala.com/store?from=pushnot20171107

----------


## FrousT

> https://img00.deviantart.net/f462/i/...00-d72s4s3.png
> 
> Wéwéwé, n'empêche que dans chaque épisode c'est un Jedi qui sauve la galaxie. T'es un Jedi, bonhomme ? Non ? Nous prends pas pour des truffes, Froust, t'as préco un jeu EA, ludo-traître !


Ah wé ? Et Chewbacca qui porte se noob de Luke quand il arrive plus à marcher, et Luke sans R2D2 il aurait même pas quitter sa planète de paysan  :Cell: 

Et je l'ai pas encore préco, j'attend qu'on me l'offre pour le moment  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Un linker n'est pas illégal. C'est comme modifier ta console, ce n'est pas illégal, ça fait juste perdre la garantie.


C'est interdit en France :
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...nce-96720.html

Après je sais pas si ça concerne aussi la 3DS depuis le temps (je pense pas), mais en tous cas il fût un temps où vendre un linker était illégal. Mais même avant cette décision de justice c'était déjà pas super bien vu, quand tu allais rue Montgallet à Paris, c’était limite de la vente "sous le bas-flanc" (sans facture et "discrètement").

----------


## acdctabs

J'en étais resté au fait que Nintendo avait été débouté... Apparemment ils ont trouvé une obscure loi européenne pour interdire la vente.

----------


## Flad

> Melissa K and the heart of gold gratos (HoG)
> https://www.indiegala.com/store?from=pushnot20171107


Il est très bien ce HoG en plus.
Dans le haut du panier du genre.

----------


## Kaede

> Melissa K and the heart of gold gratos (HoG)
> https://www.indiegala.com/store?from=pushnot20171107


Merci, mais : comment on le choppe ? (ton lien n'affiche rien chez moi, et le jeu est listé à 9€ au sein du magasin)

*edit : ok désolé j'ai trouvé, faut scroller (beaucoup beaucoup )*
Pour info, il faut linker son compte Steam (comme d'habitude chez IG).

----------


## Baalim

> Il est très bien ce HoG en plus.
> Dans le haut du panier du genre.

----------


## Cassin

Watch Dog gratouit en s'inscrivant sur le site d'Ubi (avec son comtpe Yoplait)  ::):

----------


## Rashtek_Frites

Pour les amateurs de jeux de stratégie et de wargames, il y a des remises intéressantes (50% et plus) sur de nombreux titres publiés par Slitherine chez Fanatical, cumulables avec le code de remise FANATICAL10. (lien)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Darkest Dungeon à 10$ sur Chrono.gg

----------


## olaf66

Ha oui ça c'est bon ça ! :;):

----------


## Baalim

Groupees Remute screaming bundle en préco
https://groupees.com/remute21

Screamer quoi  :Emo:

----------


## Eradan

> Ah wé ? Et Chewbacca qui porte *se* noob de Luke quand il arrive plus à marcher, et Luke sans R2D2 il aurait même pas quitt*er* sa planète de paysan 
> 
> Et je l'ai pas encore préco, j'atten*d* qu'on me l'offre pour le moment


Monsieur, vous passerez dans mon bureau après les cours.

----------


## Jughurta

*Pharaoh Rebirth +* à 2.99€ sur Steam c'est un jeu de plate-formes rétro, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut mais il a l'air plutôt bon.

----------


## FB74

Nouvel Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/strategy-sim-bundle

 :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

J'ignorais qu'il arrivait alors je me dis que ça vaut peut-être le coup de l'annoncer à d'autres personnes qui, peut-être, l'attendaient :

*Hand of Fate 2* est sorti aujourd'hui, à *25.19€* (-10%) sur Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/45...and_of_Fate_2/

----------


## Wolverine

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/strategy-sim-bundle


Et ajout de Wasteland, The Bard's Tale et Tormentor X Punisher dans le 2e palier du Humble Jumbo Bundle 10

----------


## Sa7v3N

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/strategy-sim-bundle


4€ Plague et Train Simulateur, moi je dis, foncez !!

----------


## madgic

> Refer a Friend, Get $8: For a limited time get $8 every time you refer a friend to Humble Monthly.


Vu qu'on peut le faire jusqu'à 30 fois, on peut gagner jusqu'à 210€ !

----------


## Supergounou

> Screamer quoi


 :Bave: 

Des rumeurs sur le contenu?

----------


## Kargadum

Le trailer de train simulateur trop épique  ::o: , on s'attend à des explosions à la micheal bay à tout moment.

----------


## Bibik

> Vu qu'on peut le faire jusqu'à 30 fois, on peut gagner jusqu'à 210€ !


Faut quand même trouver 30 nouveaux abonnés au Monthly et qui soient intéressés par le H1Z1 tout moisi qu'ils nous proposent, je trouve ça pas cher payé !

----------


## toufmag

> Merci, mais : comment on le choppe ? (ton lien n'affiche rien chez moi, et le jeu est listé à 9€ au sein du magasin)
> 
> *edit : ok désolé j'ai trouvé, faut scroller (beaucoup beaucoup )*
> Pour info, il faut linker son compte Steam (comme d'habitude chez IG).


Je ne le trouve pas...

Edit : c'est fini

----------


## Baalim

Un beat'em all (j'insiste) 2d à priori pas mal, gratps ou en pwyw.

https://kopskop.itch.io/shattered-realms

Il ne s'agit pour l'instant que d'une version alpha

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des rumeurs sur le contenu?


A priori 9 jeux dont 4 steam. Un ou deux vieux jeux interplay. Rien de plus précis.

----------


## Flad

> http://www.angrymetalguy.com/wp-cont...orn-rocket.jpg

----------


## Baalim

> 


 ::siffle:: 


Egalement confirmé dans le groupees de ce jour :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...r_Loving_Care/

----------


## Baalim

Heroes of Might & Magic VII à 7.5 €
http://store.ubi.com/fr/might-and-ma...0458b45f8.html

Humm, durée de jeu : 3 minutes il y a six mois. Ouais, je recommande  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kargadum

> Heroes of Might & Magic VII à 7.5 €
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/might-and-ma...0458b45f8.html
> 
> Humm, durée de jeu : 3 minutes il y a six mois. Ouais, je recommande


L'origine principale de ma haine envers Ubi.  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> L'origine principale de ma haine envers Ubi.


Perso, ce serait plutôt watch dogs. Et en plus, ils le donnent, maintenant, ces bâtards  :Boom: 


UN nouveau gogo bundle un peu -beaucoup- pourri, ce qui n'étonnera personne.
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-18

----------


## FB74

*Crimson Clover* à 1.99 euros sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/28...ORLD_IGNITION/

----------


## archer hawke

> L'origine principale de ma haine envers Ubi.


Il est si nul que ça ?

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de battlerite en f2p :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/504370/Battlerite/

Je l'attendais un peu plus tard mais voici le hump day bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-47

Avec notamment Mimpy et Rencounter.

Et puis, un jeu qui s'appelle Dungeons Of Kremlin ne peut pas être complètement mauvais, non ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Il est si nul que ça ?


Un pote nostalgique et moi-même l'avions acheté afin de se faire quelques parties... Lancement catastrophique, crash, solo buggé et saves corrompues, multi impossible et communication langue de bois évidemment.  À l'ultime patch, 6mois et X dlc après, le multi était toujours instable après 10 tours, désynchronisation en pagaille, malgré l'ouverture manuel de ports etc... Faute au moteur du jeu au *rabais* d'après les devs. Une honte pour cette licence qui en a vu de toutes les couleurs. 

Le solo doit être jouable en évitant quelques bugs maintenant, mais j'étais trop dégoûté pour y retoucher. Du coup j'ai dû passer 2h dans le lobby et 30mn en jeu  ::ninja:: . 

Pour le coup, je vais le relancer et mater si la communauté à concocter une solution miracle. Du reste heroes 3HD est une belle arnaque aussi.

Edit: Et je n'ai même pas abordé le contenu  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Halcyon6 + ost + artbook à 10 $
https://chrono.gg/?=Halcyon6


Heart of China et Rise of the dragon de feu Dynamix disponibles sur GOG  ::o: 
https://www.gog.com

----------


## Kargadum

Borderland *2* Goty 7.49$ sur Fanatical. Il me semble que pour le goty, c'est du jamais vu. Et toujours sur le même site, des soldes sur tous le jeux 2K.

----------


## archer hawke

> Un pote nostalgique et moi-même l'avions acheté afin de se faire quelques parties... Lancement catastrophique, crash, solo buggé et saves corrompues, multi impossible et communication langue de bois évidemment.  À l'ultime patch, 6mois et X dlc après, le multi était toujours instable après 10 tours, désynchronisation en pagaille, malgré l'ouverture manuel de ports etc... Faute au moteur du jeu au *rabais* d'après les devs. Une honte pour cette licence qui en a vu de toutes les couleurs. 
> 
> Le solo doit être jouable en évitant quelques bugs maintenant, mais j'étais trop dégoûté pour y retoucher. Du coup j'ai dû passer 2h dans le lobby et 30mn en jeu . 
> 
> Pour le coup, je vais le relancer et mater si la communauté à concocter une solution miracle. Du reste heroes 3HD est une belle arnaque aussi.
> 
> Edit: Et je n'ai même pas abordé le contenu


Ok. Je vais donc passer mon tour. Thx  ::):

----------


## Kupris

> Borderland *2* Goty 7.49$ sur Fanatical. Il me semble que pour le goty, c'est du jamais vu. Et toujours sur le même site, des soldes sur tous le jeux 2K.


2 euros et des brouettes en version physique sur Cdiscount il y a quelques mois de cela  ::):

----------


## Jughurta

C'était des versions physiques avec pas loin de 6€ de frais de ports donc au final pas forcément une meilleur offre.

----------


## Kupris

> C'était des versions physiques avec pas loin de 6€ de frais de ports donc au final pas forcément une meilleur offre.


Certes, après j'en avais pris deux copies en plus du premier South Park donc c'était plus que rentable.

----------


## Mastaba

https://stellar-jockeys.itch.io/brigador

Brigador à 12€
C'est legit itch.io? Je me souvient plus, y avait un truc bizarre à un moment avec eux non?

----------


## La Chouette

> https://stellar-jockeys.itch.io/brigador
> 
> Brigador à 12€
> C'est legit itch.io? Je me souvient plus, y avait un truc bizarre à un moment avec eux non?


Il y avait des types qui uploadaient des jeux dessus à l'insu des devs, il me semble. Le site en lui-même est on ne peut plus legit par contre, et si les devs eux-mêmes ont mis leur jeu dessus, est le plus avantageux pour eux (il me semble qu'ils choisissent la part des bénéfices qui revient au site... 0% inclus). 
Dans le cas présent et vu les liens présents dans le "more information", ça a l'air d'être bon.

----------


## Baalim

Prey ps4 (et x1) 15€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...409502220.html

Age of wonders 3 à 5.73€
https://2game.com/eu/age-of-wonders-iii

Expedition : vikings à 17.30€
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071VKJNNH

Mushihimesama à 8€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/377860/Mushihimesama/

Promo également sur les autres jeux Cave dans le cadre des soldes degica

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel humble comics bundle :
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/s...ent=hero_image


Comme c'est du Top Cow, les gens qui achètent chez groupees auront déjà presque tout  ::sad:: 

Un nouvel otaku bundle (1.49$) 
C'est vraiment uniquement pour le très rétro Jet Buster

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-9

----------


## Baalim

Dans ma grande quête pour dénicher toutes les saletés disponibles sur steam, j'annonce la sortie à 1.19€ de mirror, clone fauché de huniepop dont l'achat vous octroie , jusqu'au 14 novembre, deux autres jeux tout aussi craignos.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/644560/agecheck

Bien évidemment, tous les screenshots ste du jeu sur steam sont hors charte ici-même. ce qui témoigne d'une évolution tout à fait étrange du marché  ::siffle::

----------


## banditbandit

Dans le genre je recommande Hell Girls qu'est beaucoup bien et qui lui dispose d'un patch.  ::P: ervers:

----------


## Calys

> Dans le genre je recommande Hell Girls qu'est beaucoup bien et qui lui dispose d'un patch. ervers:


Je plussoie, c'est un très bon match 3  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


et je vais me renseigner sur ce patch dont j'ignorais l’existence  ::ninja:: 



EDIT : en fait Mirror est développés par les mêmes studios que Hell Girls, il a l'air assez similaire à ce dernier, donc c'est quand même assez éloigné de Hunie Pop

----------


## FB74

*Starcraft 2, Heart of the Swarm* gratos si vous aviez déjà Wings of Liberty (acheté avant le 31 octobre):
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...ctobre-1106471

Récupérable à partir du *14 novembre*, offre jusqu'au 8 décembre.

----------


## Baalim

Trolley gold gratos sur IG
https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

Promo sur les jeux "made in poland" chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/promo/20171109_s...in_poland_sale

----------


## nova

> Dans ma grande quête pour dénicher toutes les saletés disponibles sur steam, j'annonce la sortie à 1.19€ de mirror, clone fauché de huniepop dont l'achat vous octroie , jusqu'au 14 novembre, deux autres jeux tout aussi craignos.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/644560/agecheck
> 
> Bien évidemment, tous les screenshots ste du jeu sur steam sont hors charte ici-même. ce qui témoigne d'une évolution tout à fait étrange du marché


Pour avoir les jeux il faut jouer 2h à mirror  :tired:

----------


## Zodex

NecroVision et NecroVision Lost Company sont à 1.80€ chacun sur GOG !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Heart of China et Rise of the dragon de feu Dynamix disponibles sur GOG 
> https://www.gog.com


12€ pour 2 jeux âgés de 27 ans... je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un bon plan, aussi bon qu'aient été les jeux d'aventure Dynamix/Sierra à l'époque.
La compil des 2 en réédition budget devait couter 79Francs en 1995.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> 12€ pour 2 jeux âgés de 27 ans... je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un bon plan, aussi bon qu'aient été les jeux d'aventure Dynamix/Sierra à l'époque.
> La compil des 2 en réédition budget devait couter *79Francs* en 1995.


Soit 12 euros  :X1:

----------


## Stelarc

En 1995. :210:

----------


## Valenco

> 12€ pour 2 jeux âgés de 27 ans... je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un bon plan, aussi bon qu'aient été les jeux d'aventure Dynamix/Sierra à l'époque.
> La compil des 2 en réédition budget devait couter 79Francs en 1995.


Je pense que tu as ta place sur ce topic  ::P:  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...8#post11287108

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Selon http://france-inflation.com/calculateur_inflation.php 79F de 95 ça fait 16€ aujourd'hui !  ::happy2::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouep mais les jeux, eux, sont restés en 1995, ils n'ont pas été multipliés par Unreal Engine 4 = bon titre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 12€ pour 2 jeux âgés de 27 ans... je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un bon plan, aussi bon qu'aient été les jeux d'aventure Dynamix/Sierra à l'époque.
> La compil des 2 en réédition budget devait couter 79Francs en 1995.


Déjà c'est un post de Baalim (alias "Mes Couilles Sur Ton Nez, ça Fait Des Réducs"), Turtles Ninja version NES émulé sous DOS verrouillé QWERTY à 20 balles ça serait un bon plan.
Ensuite c'est GOGues, Screamer Rally à 25€ sans la bande-son d'origine remplacée par une reprise d'André Verschuren sur Bontempi pour des questions de droits, ça serait un bon plan.

Alors Baalim qui parle de GOG, forcément ...

----------


## Baalim

> 12€ pour 2 jeux âgés de 27 ans... je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un bon plan, aussi bon qu'aient été les jeux d'aventure Dynamix/Sierra à l'époque.
> La compil des 2 en réédition budget devait couter 79Francs en 1995.


Tu noteras que j'ai juste exprimé ma surprise face à la réédition de ces deux antiquités et que je n'ai absolument pas parlé de bon (ou mauvais) plan  ::siffle:: 



Enième promo capcom.
https://www.indiegala.com/store/capc...Sale_Nov110917
Une clé pour Never alone en bonus pour tous les achats supérieurs à 4 €
*
AC Black Flag* à 4.79 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...664520582.html
*Re-doom* à 10 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...tml#mpos=21|cd
*COD Modern Warfare 3* à 3.59 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...tml#mpos=10|cd

----------


## Oldnoobie

La promo capcom propose SF V à 16€ et le SP à 10€. Soit 26€. 
Ou alors la Deluxe qui comprend ces deux items, pour 57,65€... /con

----------


## Calys

> Baalim (alias "Mes Couilles Sur Ton Nez, ça Fait Des Réducs")


 ::XD::

----------


## pikkpi

> La promo capcom propose SF V à 16€ et le SP à 10€. Soit 26€. 
> Ou alors la Deluxe qui comprend ces deux items, pour 57,65€... /con


Ya 2 season pass par contre. Le mieux pour l'instant c'est d'attendre Le "Super" Street Fighter V ( qui contiendra les 2x6 persos des SP) qui sort en janvier je pense.

----------


## Highlander

En attendant "Ultra" Street Fighter V.  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

De toute façon j'ai à peine touché au IV, donc je fais comme pour MKombat X : pas d'achat avant d'avoir tourné au moins 10h sur l'opus précédent, ou si l'édition totale pour 10-15€.
Merci pour l'info sur Janvier, ça me donne un jalon. Et oui, ils sont relous à décliner leur jeu en tranches, sous-tranches et repackaging.

----------


## FB74

> 


Oui moi aussi, j'ai eu une image en tête...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

> ou si l'édition totale pour 10-15€.


Avec eux, tu ne sais jamais quand c'est la dernière  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

911 operator deluxe à 10$ sur chrono.gg

DB xenoverse 2 à 18 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...ll-xenoverse-2

Will rock bundle en préco : un jeu et des albums : $
https://groupees.com/willrock
https://willrock.bandcamp.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Rock


Je ne répondrai pas aux propos diffamatoires de l'autre sale type du dessus.  :tired:

----------


## Ouamdu

Je suis pas sûr que ce soit le même Will Rock.

----------


## Shapa

La faute de Shapa, pas à Shapa. Tss.... Tiens question, si on achète un jeu cross machin Xbox Windows, faut passer par le Windows Store pour télécharger? C'est une purge uPlay style (je parle a sa sortie)?

----------


## machiavel24

> La faute de Shapa, pas à Shapa. Tss.... Tiens question, si on achète un jeu cross machin Xbox Windows, faut passer par le Windows Store pour télécharger? C'est une purge uPlay style (je parle a sa sortie)?


Pour la première question : je pense que oui.
Pour la seconde : purge non, mais pas loin  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

> La faute de Shapa, pas à Shapa. Tss.... Tiens question, si on achète un jeu cross machin Xbox Windows, faut passer par le Windows Store pour télécharger? C'est une purge uPlay style (je parle a sa sortie)?


 Tu vas rire mais j'avais justement changé la formulation pour faire plus argotique  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis pas sûr que ce soit le même Will Rock.


 ça, je n'en sais rien, je me contente de répercuter ce qui se dit sur le chat de groupees.


Convoquez la presse et Oldnoobie : syberia..1..gratos sur Gog
https://www.gog.com/game/syberia

----------


## Lucretia

edit :

Alors en fait sur *Oxygen not included* en ce moment, c'est *20%* si vous n'avez pas d'autre jeu Klei.
Et *40%* avec 20% de réduc + les 20% du fait que vous possédez un autre jeu Klei. Une très jolie réduc (volontaire ou non) pour un early access.

Il me semble que ça doit être ça.

----------


## Myope

Siberia offert sur gog  ::o:

----------


## Shapa

> edit :
> 
> Alors en fait sur *Oxygen not included* en ce moment, c'est *20%* si vous n'avez pas d'autre jeu Klei.
> Et *40%* avec 20% de réduc + les 20% du fait que vous possédez un autre jeu Klei. Une très jolie réduc (volontaire ou non) pour un early access.
> 
> Il me semble que ça doit être ça.


En effet. Entre ça et mon crédit sur la vente de cartes ça me fait le jeu a 10 euros. Ohhhh yeah.




> Convoquez la presse et Oldnoobie : syberia..1..gratos sur Gog
> https://www.gog.com/game/syberia





> Siberia offert sur gog


Le mec qui porte tellement bien son pseudo  :^_^: .

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Convoquez la presse et Oldnoobie : syberia..1..gratos sur Gog
> https://www.gog.com/game/syberia


Sinon, il y a le grand Syberia 3 qui débarque aussi avec -57% dans sa tronche pour mieux faire passer la pilule. Au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon, il y a le grand Syberia 3 qui débarque aussi avec -57% dans sa tronche pour mieux faire passer la pilule. Au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un.


J'avais pas fait gaffe mais syberia 1 (oui oui, celui offert) et 2 sont dispo via gog connect.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Baalim (alias "Mes Couilles Sur Ton Nez, ça Fait Des Réducs")


Ca mériterait tellement un nouveau sous-titre  :Mellow2:

----------


## DARKDDR

En lisant le nouveau titre, j'ai lu "c'est la faute à Schiappa"...

----------


## Baalim

Les sims 4 à moitié prix sur origin (20 ou 25 € selon les versions)
Je suis certain que vous en rêviez.

https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

Teso morrowind version boitier tout vide à 15 € (+ fdp ou pas)
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...noxpr-_-169249

HS mais don't starve iOS à 1.09 €
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/dont...012298403?mt=8

----------


## Baalim

INdie Genesis bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-genesis-steam-bundle

Avec essentiellement alphadia genesis...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...hadia_Genesis/

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'avais pas fait gaffe mais syberia 1 (oui oui, celui offert) et 2 sont dispo via gog connect.


Le 2 est d'ailleurs à 4.93€ sur Indiegala en clé Steam... loin de son 'lowest price ever' (69cts), mais aussi loin du prix demandé plein tarif sur Steam (12€) ou sur GoG (10€).

----------


## Baalim

Enfin un jeu que je surveillais chez Chrono.gg : Herald à 6$

https://chrono.gg/?=Herald
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...a__Book_I__II/

Un nouveau cubic bundle pas cher mais, comme à l'accoutumée, tout pourri
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-relax

----------


## Bourinette

*Watchdogs*, gratuit sur Uplay.

----------


## UndeadThings

*Mount & Blade Full Collection* pour 10€ et avec le code  *FANATICAL10*, il tombe a 9€.  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Transocean rivals 2 à 5.5 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...cean-2-Rivals/

Bus sim 2016 à 3.89 € (comment ça, c'est pas un bon plan ?)
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Simulator-16/

----------


## Baalim

Ultimate marvel 3 à 10 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...apcom-3/357190

----------


## FB74

> Ultimate marvel 3 à 10 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...apcom-3/357190


Y'aurait pas un p'tit Voucher qui trainerait par hasard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

code7 chez chrono: https://chrono.gg/

gogo18: https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-18

bunch of keys avec des titres de chez Afterthought Studios https://www.bunchkeys.com/

----------


## Baalim

> Y'aurait pas un p'tit Voucher qui trainerait par hasard ?


Hélas.

HS mais un bundle android en précommande chez groupees pour 2 $
A priori, 24 (??) jeux

https://groupees.com/doubled
Le fond d'écran correspond à :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...on.gplay&hl=en

----------


## pikkpi

Deadpool à 9 boules sur steam :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/224060/

Presque historical lowest, la promo dure jusqu'au 16 novembre. Date à laquelle le jeu disparaîtra ( de nouveau ) des boutiques.

C'est moyen niveau gameplay, mais l'univers est bien fidèle. Après un let's play sur yt ça marche aussi.

----------


## Retrojm

J'avais tenté à l'époque, avant de me faire rembourser par Steam. On dirait un mauvais jeu d'action PS2 générique au possible. Faites gaffe !  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Ça m'avait pas semblé si catastrophique à l'époque... Mais c'est très très dispensable en effet.

----------


## Retrojm

Oui bon, j'exagère un peu.

----------


## Wolverine

*Immortal Redneck* à *11.97€* chez Fanatical

----------


## Baalim

AC Unity, 10 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2630-1

----------


## KiwiX

> J'avais tenté à l'époque, avant de me faire rembourser par Steam. On dirait un mauvais jeu d'action PS2 générique au possible. Faites gaffe !


C'est effectivement très mauvais.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> AC Unity, 10 €
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--2630-1


Je pense qu'après le génial AC actuel, ça va être dur de jouer à un plus ancien (pas sûr que le changement de décor justifie le retour vers le passé).

----------


## Eradan

> génial AC


Does not compute.

----------


## Baalim

> Does not compute.


Franchement, je pense la même chose et je n'aurais jamais imaginé dire ça. Le AC origins est une réussite quasi-totale.

Nouvelle série de précommandes chez play asia :

Tower 57 :7.84 €
https://www.play-asia.com/tower-57-steam/13/70bplt

J'avais complètement raté son kickstarter.  ::O: 

Lego marvel 2 : 22.35 €
https://www.play-asia.com/lego-marve...team/13/70bp9v

Hollow : 14.08 €
https://www.play-asia.com/hollow-steam/13/70bpgf

----------


## pitmartinz

> Je pense qu'après le génial AC actuel, ça va être dur de jouer à un plus ancien (pas sûr que le changement de décor justifie le retour vers le passé).


Le problème de cer AC, c’est son heros au charisme  d’une moule.
Le jeu en lui meme était bon, particulièrement son gameplay réorienté infiltration.

L’histoire était moyenne, pas fofolle, mais chouette néanmoins.
10€ cest un poil cher vu que le jeu a deja 4 ans...

----------


## Baalim

L'autre problème, c'est son optimisation relative.
Quatre après sa sortie, il tourne toujours beaucoup moins bien que le dernier opus sorti il y a deux semaines.

----------


## Mamadou

> Je pense qu'après le génial AC actuel, ça va être dur de jouer à un plus ancien (pas sûr que le changement de décor justifie le retour vers le passé).


Il est vraiment objectivement mieux que les anciens ?




> L'autre problème, c'est son optimisation relative.
> Quatre après sa sortie, il tourne toujours beaucoup moins bien que le dernier opus sorti il y a deux semaines.


Reste que niveau immersion je trouve que ca reste le meilleur. Après c'est sûr que c'est dur d'ignorer tous les autres problèmes

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il est vraiment objectivement mieux que les anciens ?


Je n'avais pas joué AC Unity, juste fait le AC 2 que j'avais apprécié mais je l'avais trouvé trop répétitif.

AC Origins est pour moi un mix d'Assassin's Creed et Far Cry. Et là où dans un Far Cry 4, je n'ai jamais réussi à le finir car trop de trajets à faire (et de diversions possible en chemin), là dans AC Origins, tout reste assez proche finalement et niveau rythme, ça se ressent bien.
Niveau graphismes, c'est magnifique (et pourtant j'ai un i5 avec 8Go de Ram et une GTX1060 donc tout n'est pas au maximum) et c'est rafraîchissant de se retrouver dans ce décor, cette ambiance, etc...

----------


## Bentic

> Tower 57 :7.84 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/tower-57-steam/13/70bplt
> 
> J'avais complètement raté son kickstarter.


Probablement dû au nombre de mentions de l'Amiga dans le trailer  ::ninja:: 


Ça a l'air fun  ::): 
Visuellement, ça me fait penser à un mélange entre The Chaos Engine et Zombies Ate My Neighbours.
J'espère que ça suit niveau gameplay.
Quelqu'un a essayé la bêta/démo ?

----------


## pitmartinz

SteamWorld Dig gratuit sur Origin (lancez l'application et allez dans Jeux gratuits > Gratuit sur Origin).

----------


## Tenebris

> Zombies Ate My Neighbours.


Omg, ça me ramène longtemps en arrière, j'ai encore la plupart des musiques délirantes de ce jeu en tête  ::happy2::

----------


## Brienne

Je cherche des jeux android pour telephone.
Les bons plans sont ici ?
Y a t il un fil dédié ?

Je cherche plutôt des jeux type reflexion, logique.

dsl si hors sujet.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Il n'y a pas de topic dédié pour les bons plans, mais le topic pour les jeux sur Android c'est par là !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Je cherche des jeux android pour telephone.
> Les bons plans sont ici ?
> Y a t il un fil dédié ?
> 
> Je cherche plutôt des jeux type reflexion, logique.
> 
> dsl si hors sujet.


Il y en a qui sont parfois postés ici mais ça reste minime et ça porte surtout sur les bundles spécifiquement dédiés à android (le dernier groupees, le dernier humble vu que ce sont les deux seuls sites à en proposer encore).

Sinon, tu pourrais trouver ton bonheur ici:
https://www.dealabs.com/groupe/appli...ciels-nouveaux

----------


## Whiskey

> Je pense qu'après le génial AC actuel, ça va être dur de jouer à un plus ancien (pas sûr que le changement de décor justifie le retour vers le passé).


Unity est très different par rapport a origins, l'ambiance est pas mal, le monde dans les rues, paris, etc. De plus, le mode coop (jusqu'a 4) est plutôt sympa. Clairement à 10 €, ca vaut le coups.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je cherche des jeux android pour telephone.
> Les bons plans sont ici ?
> Y a t il un fil dédié ?
> 
> Je cherche plutôt des jeux type reflexion, logique.
> 
> dsl si hors sujet.


Block Puzzle
Circular 2048
Laps
Crash Fever
Card Thief
Mototron

Tous sont gratuits et les trois premiers incontournables.

----------


## Baalim

Max damage bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/max-damage-bundle

3.59€ avec serial cleaner, carmaggedon max damage,  guts n glory, punch club, sudden strike gold, system shock enhanced, monochroma et final.exam.

Jeu de réflexion gratos sur Android
https://e9aru.itch.io/links-fusion

----------


## Woshee

Eh ben, ce Carmaggedon a eu une bien piètre carrière  ::|:

----------


## Wolverine

Flash Deal sur Fanatical *Endless Legend - Emperor Edition* pour *5€99*

----------


## Bibik

Vanquish sur le store du jeu à -50% soit 10€

----------


## Baalim

Miner meltdown 4-pack à 8 $
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...c7fd0-95037957

----------


## nova

> Max damage bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/max-damage-bundle
> 
> 3.59€ avec serial cleaner, carmaggedon max damage,  guts n glory, punch club, sudden strike gold, system shock enhanced, monochroma et final.exam.
> 
> Jeu de réflexion gratos sur Android
> https://e9aru.itch.io/links-fusion


J'ai pris ce brave bundle pour ce carmaguedon auquel je jouerai probablement jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pris ce brave bundle pour ce carmaguedon auquel je jouerai probablement jamais


Comme tous ceux qui le possèdent  ::trollface::

----------


## Whiskey

Je sais je sais c'est pas un jeu, quoi que... ^^ *Magix VEGAS Pro 15 (Version steam)* est en promo:

-65% soit 139,65 € la version de base (EDIT)
-72% soit 140.33 € la version pro (Ce n'est pas la pro du site, mais edit + DVD architect, les plugins qui sont offert ne sont pas dans cette version)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...Steam_Edition/

Pour rappel Magix VEGAS est un des meilleurs éditeurs video pro du marché (prix de base : 399.99 €) et a ce prix c'est juste un bon plan. C'est jusqu'au 21 novembre.

----------


## Bentic

Dites, petite question, dans le troisième palier du Humble Jumbo Bundle 10, il y a Wasteland 2: Director's Cut - Standard Edition.
En regardant sur la page Steam du jeu, il y a les descriptions des Director's Cut Classic Edition et Director's Cut Digital Deluxe Edition, donc je suppose que ça correspond à la Classic.
Du coup, est-ce qu'on n'est pas censés recevoir Wasteland 1 avec en l'activant ? Je sais qu'il est aussi dans le bundle, mais je me posais la question en voyant le contenu, et ça aurait pu être un exemplaire en plus à refiler à quelqu'un.

Ou bien la Standard n'est pas la Classic, et on n'a bien que Wasteland 2 en édition normale et Director's Cut qui s'ajoutent à notre bibliothèque à l'activation ?
Ils disent que les extras se trouvent dans le dossier du jeu, mais vu que je ne l'ai pas encore installé, je n'ai pas pu vérifier s'ils considéraient Wasteland 1 comme extra en DRM-free ou comme ajout à la bibliothèque (ni si on a bien les autres extras avec cette édition "Standard").

Y a-t-il des canards qui l'auraient acheté avant (ou pas) et qui en sauraient plus sur la question ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai pris ce brave bundle pour ce carmaguedon auquel je jouerai probablement jamais


Je l'ai backé. J'en suis fier. #pasderemiseenquestion

 ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

> Dites, petite question, dans le troisième palier du Humble Jumbo Bundle 10, il y a Wasteland 2: Director's Cut - Standard Edition.
> En regardant sur la page Steam du jeu, il y a les descriptions des Director's Cut Classic Edition et Director's Cut Digital Deluxe Edition, donc je suppose que ça correspond à la Classic.
> Du coup, est-ce qu'on n'est pas censés recevoir Wasteland 1 avec en l'activant ? Je sais qu'il est aussi dans le bundle, mais je me posais la question en voyant le contenu, et ça aurait pu être un exemplaire en plus à refiler à quelqu'un.
> 
> Ou bien la Standard n'est pas la Classic, et on n'a bien que Wasteland 2 en édition normale et Director's Cut qui s'ajoutent à notre bibliothèque à l'activation ?
> Ils disent que les extras se trouvent dans le dossier du jeu, mais vu que je ne l'ai pas encore installé, je n'ai pas pu vérifier s'ils considéraient Wasteland 1 comme extra en DRM-free ou comme ajout à la bibliothèque (ni si on a bien les autres extras avec cette édition "Standard").
> 
> Y a-t-il des canards qui l'auraient acheté avant (ou pas) et qui en sauraient plus sur la question ?


J'ai pas la réponse mais franchement: qui va jouer en 2017 à Wasteland 1 plus de 1min30 avant de pleurer du sang ?

----------


## cedes4

> Je l'ai backé. J'en suis fier. #pasderemiseenquestion


Nan mais on a backé Carma Reincarnation pas MAx Damage, c'est pas la meme chose.....enfin....

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pas la réponse mais franchement: qui va jouer en 2017 à Wasteland 1 plus de 1min30 avant de pleurer du sang ?


Je confirme. C'est juste impossible.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai préféré sauver mes yeux et j'ai donc arrêté avant la minute trente fatidique  ::P:

----------


## Bentic

> J'ai pas la réponse mais franchement: qui va jouer en 2017 à Wasteland 1 plus de 1min30 avant de pleurer du sang ?


Je ne sais pas, mais c'était plus sur le principe de ce à quoi on a droit  ::P: 
Et puis y en a bien qui jouent à des Rogue-like en ASCII (ou à Rogue, pour le coup)...

Je me suis bien fait le premier King's Bounty il y a 2-3 ans, pour la culture.
Et tous les épisodes de Wolfenstein 3D et Spear of Destiny, que je n'avais jamais finis, il y a quelques mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai pas la réponse mais franchement: qui va jouer en 2017 à Wasteland 1 plus de 1min30 avant de pleurer du sang ?


Les joueurs de Dwarf Fortress !

edit : grillé (un peu, d'une heure d'ailleurs)

----------


## Wolverine

*Conarium* un FPS "_Lovecraftien_" qui se veut une adaptation des _Montagnes Hallucinées_ est à *9,99€* (50%) sur *STEAM*, à quelques centimes près c'est son prix le plus bas.

Et les évaluations sont plutôt bonnes.

----------


## banditbandit

INSIDE 8.50 € en VIP chez GMG.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Eh ben, ce Carmaggedon a eu une bien piètre carrière


Faut avouer que démoulé trop chaud, très gourmand techniquement, retapé plus ou moins puis consolisé, il est resté laid, mou, peu ergonomique et pas très inspiré. Une véritable bouse immonde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Conarium* un FPS "_Lovecraftien_" qui se veut une adaptation des _Montagnes Hallucinées_ est à *9,99€* (50%) sur *STEAM*, à quelques centimes près c'est son prix le plus bas.
> 
> Et les évaluations sont plutôt bonnes.


Chaque fois qu'on parle de ce jeu j'ai l'impression qu'il va venir un jour en bundle avec Enculium, Salopium et Enfoirium, toute cette violence intérieure, je culpabilise de ne pas payer un psy...

----------


## Supergounou

Mais bordel!  ::XD::

----------


## pesos

> *Conarium* un FPS "_Lovecraftien_" qui se veut une adaptation des _Montagnes Hallucinées_ est à *9,99€* (50%) sur *STEAM*, à quelques centimes près c'est son prix le plus bas.
> 
> Et les évaluations sont plutôt bonnes.


Ouep, m'enfin ce n'est pas un FPS.

----------


## Wolverine

Il me semblait avoir vu autre chose qu'une hache dans une des videos de gameplay, mais je peux me tromper.

Si on veut être tatillon "un jeu en vue FPS"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## pesos

Ou vue FP tant qu'a faire...

----------


## Wolverine

Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu beaucoup, voire aucun jeu classé dans un genre "FP", mais là encore mais mémoire peu me faire défaut ...

----------


## talouche

First Person Walking Simulator?

----------


## pesos

Traduis dans ta tête ce que veux dire FPS et tu comprendras. Enfin j'espère, tu m'inquiète un peu là  :^_^: 

mode de vue /= style de jeu

"Vue FPS" ne veut juste rien dire en fait.

----------


## nova

> Traduis dans ta tête ce que veux dire FPS et tu comprendras. Enfin j'espère, tu m'inquiète un peu là 
> 
> mode de vue /= style de jeu
> 
> "Vue FPS" ne veut juste rien dire en fait.


On s'en cogne c'est ce qui est utilisé.

Usage > sens.

----------


## pesos

C'est sûr on s'en cogne du sens des mots  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flad

> C'est sûr on s'en cogne du sens des mots


Le drame des palindromes  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> C'est sûr on s'en cogne du sens des mots


C'est pas un mot.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est sûr on s'en cogne du sens des mots


C'est pas un mot.

----------


## pesos

Si si shooter c'est un mot. Bref on va arrêter là hein.

----------


## Baalim

*Crypt of the necrodancer*, croisement entre dance dance revolution et de parapa le rappeur, qui se joue au clavier pour les noobs, est à 3 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24...e_NecroDancer/


Sortie de *Okami HD*, aka version de trop n° 2, à 13.59 $
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-OKAMI-HD/okami-hd

Bundle "made in poland" avec notamment 911 operator, bad dream coma et the way à 15 €
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ade_In_Poland/



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si si shooter c'est un mot. Bref on va arrêter là hein.




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas un mot.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas un mot.


Et celui-là ?

ШП Kreguzda [Щ] :yak: FiceКточоXashDeneder&КПИСКЛЕЦ Edition
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...neder_Edition/
J'avoue douter

----------


## nova

> Si si shooter c'est un mot. Bref on va arrêter là hein.


La mauvaise fois on parle de FPS qui est un acronyme , qui est devenu depuis déjà longtemps un terme qui sert à catégoriser tout les jeux se jouant à la premiere personne. T'as jamais remarqué par hasard que les jeux en vue à la premiere personne sont tous traités chez Nofrag, qu'il yait du shoot ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si si shooter c'est un mot. Bref on va arrêter là hein.


La mauvaise fois on parle de FPS qui est un acronyme , qui est devenu depuis déjà longtemps un terme qui sert à catégoriser tout les jeux se jouant à la premiere personne. T'as jamais remarqué par hasard que les jeux en vue à la premiere personne sont tous traités chez Nofrag, qu'il yait du shoot ou pas.

----------


## Carnod

tu postes en double quand t'es énervé. Fais gaffe.

----------


## Alexis

> On s'en cogne c'est ce qui est utilisé.
> 
> Usage > sens.


Ah ouais, comme même...

----------


## madgic

Vous avez tous faux, FPS c'est pour Frames Per Second  ::ninja:: 

Voilà, ce sont mes deux pesos du jour 



 ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

> La mauvaise fois on parle de FPS qui est un acronyme , qui est devenu depuis déjà longtemps un terme qui sert à catégoriser tout les jeux se jouant à la premiere personne. T'as jamais remarqué par hasard que les jeux en vue à la premiere personne sont tous traités chez Nofrag, qu'il yait du shoot ou pas.


Merci, ça m'évite de perdre mon temps à y répondre.  :Facepalm: 

Et parce que moi aussi je peux être pinailleur, mêm si j'ai très bien compris ce qu'on voulait dire : _quand même_  ::ninja:: 



> Ah ouais, *comme même*...


Madgicsysteme : t'as le choix  :Cigare:

----------


## pesos

Ravi d'apprendre que des jeux tels que Skyrim, Mirror's Edge, j'en passe et des meilleurs sont des FPS.

Pis tous les jeux à la troisième personne sont des TPS, comme Devil May Cry tiens.

----------


## Mrtn77

> Vanquish sur le store du jeu à -50% soit 10€


Petite mise en garde, j'ai commandé le jeu hier soir, vers 19h et reçu une confirmation de commande à midi aujourd'hui seulement. Problème : la clé Steam n'apparaît pas.
Comme je ne suis finalement pas pressé d'y jouer, je vais peut-être tenter un remboursement Paypal histoire de ne pas avoir plus à faire avec cette boutique à la ramasse.

----------


## Alexis

> Et parce que moi aussi je peux être pinailleur, mêm si j'ai très bien compris ce qu'on voulait dire : _quand même_ choix


Ah ouais, comme même !

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Et celui-là ?
> 
> ШП Kreguzda [Щ] :yak: FiceКточоXashDeneder&КПИСКЛЕЦ Edition
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...neder_Edition/
> J'avoue douter



 ::wacko::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est une variante de Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes, un FPS avec des bombes.

----------


## znokiss

> un FPS avec des bombes.


C'est 3d sex villa, ça.

----------


## Retrojm

> C'est 3d sex villa, ça.


A quand un CPC Gift + VR + accessoires USB ?

----------


## nova

> Vous avez tous faux, FPS c'est pour Frames Per Second 
> 
> Voilà, ce sont mes deux pesos du jour


Joli  ::love::

----------


## jujupatate

On dit vue subjective bande de laids.  :jacquestoubon:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

This war of mine + le nouveau DLC pour le prix du DLC (voire moins car c'est en dollars) sur chrono.gg


Edit: Je ne suis pas sure si c'est juste le nouveau DLC ou le season pass (qui est lui au prix du bundle chrono.gg) c'est pas tres clair  ::unsure::

----------


## Jokletox

> On dit vue subjective bande de laids.  :jacquestoubon:


Ouais mais c'est pas forcément un doom-like :vieux:

----------


## FrousT

> Voilà, ce sont mes deux pesos du jour




Ca fait pas un peu beaucoup ?  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

Rising storm 2, cache cache en vue subjective, est à 8.59£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RISING-...torm-2-vietnam

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Injustice à 4€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/title...tm_campaign=cj

 A noter que ça concerne également d'autres jeux édités par Warner

----------


## FB74

*Plants vz Zombies GOTY*, gratuit sur Origin:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...ialise-1109440

----------


## Mastaba

> Rising storm 2, cache cache en vue subjective, est à 8.59£
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-RISING-...torm-2-vietnam


J'ai 18.99£

----------


## odji

starcraft II est passé f2p: https://www.starcraft2.com/fr-fr/

gogo19: https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-19   avec Unearthing Colossal plutot etrange..

pas vraiment de la politique, mais Top Trumps Turbo est offert chez IG:  https://www.indiegala.com/store?massive#giveaway

2 jeux de baseball "mogul" (ceci n'est pas un gros mot) en forme de deal: https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/monthlydeal-2

et il fallait en parler, Watch dogs n'est plus offert sur uplay.

----------


## FB74

Bundle à 30 dollars...  :tired: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/care-package

----------


## Kaede

Pas naze en soi, mais quand on a déjà 80% des jeux au moins...

----------


## FB74

> Pas naze en soi, mais quand on a déjà 80% des jeux au moins...


Voilà.

Donc...  :tired:

----------


## Yoryze

Machinarium est en bundle actuellement non ? Psychonauts tout le monde l'a, Kholat idem, GreyGoo actuellement dans le pallier à 1$ d'un bundle, ça fait cher Duck Game et Darkest Dungeon (en quantité limitée).
C'est de la merde. :jeanpierrecoffe:

----------


## unetuille

Je pose 10€ pour minecraft, stardew, the park , move or die et jumps stars  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Chez Humble aussi on fait les fonds de tiroirs ...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai 18.99£


Fin de promo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bundle à 30 dollars... 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/care-package


Fin de bundle

----------


## FB74

> Fin de bundle


Des éditions BOTY (*)  pour la plupart.  :tired: 


(*) Baalim Of The Year.

----------


## GudulePremier

> Chez Humble aussi on fait les fonds de tiroirs ...


Ça m’inquiète pour le Humble Monthly...

----------


## jujupatate

> Pas naze en soi, mais quand on a déjà 80% des jeux au moins...


La rédemption est possible mes frères!

Je n'ai que 5 jeux de ce bundle et je ne vais pas l'acheter. 



(Peut être) ::ninja::

----------


## velociraptor

Cher le bundle. La moitié d'une triple A  ::mellow::

----------


## FB74

> Cher le bundle. La moitié d'une triple A


Ouais mais Baalim refourgue chaque jeu au détail.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

45 % de rabais sur Outcast Second contact si vous possédez la version 1.1
http://store.steampowered.com/app/61...econd_Contact/

Par contre, allez crever si vous possédez le premier sur GOG  :tired:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Par contre, allez crever si vous possédez le premier sur GOG


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé... Là, tout de suite, je le trouve cher ce remake.

----------


## Baalim

Homebrew, le kerbal à roulettes, est à 4.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...hicle_Sandbox/

----------


## pikkpi

A propos du bundle à 30boules :

C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...
Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> 
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif où vous auriez pas saisi...
> Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix


Quoi, tu entends nous priver de notre liberté fondamentale d'être radins et français ?  :Boom:  ?

----------


## FB74

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> 
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...
> Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix


Tu voudrais qu'on donne aux pauvres ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> 
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...
> Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix


Donc c'est déductible des impôts ?

----------


## pikkpi

> Donc c'est déductible des impôts ?


Nan parce que tu payes à un intermédiaire. Eux ont ptet moyen de réduire leurs impots par contre ( Me semble qu'il y a des systèmes similaires dans certains états US).

----------


## pesos

> http://forum.canardpc.com/customavat...atar7801_5.gifhttp://forum.canardpc.com/customavat...atar7801_5.gif
> 
> Ca fait pas un peu beaucoup ?


Il n'y a jamais assez de Babac !  ::love::

----------


## Ouamdu

Steel Division: Normandy 44 à moins de 20€

----------


## Oldnoobie

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...
> Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix


Parce que c'est notre projet.

----------


## acdctabs

> Donc c'est déductible des impôts ?


Pour qu'un don soit déductible des impôts tu ne dois rien avoir en retour.
(en plus des conditions plus connues comme utilité publique & co)

----------


## Baalim

Assassin's creed Rogue à 4.99 €
http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_5...dard%20Edition

----------


## Wingi

nppt : ne pas oublier le  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> 
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...


J'avais pas vu :/
En plus de ce que tu dis, si j'ai bien compris, Humble donne _en supplément_ l'équivalent du prix payé pour chaque bundle acheté (dans la limite de $300 000, déjà atteints).

----------


## Ruvon

> A propos du bundle à 30boules :
> 
> C'est un bundle 100% caritatif au cas où vous auriez pas saisi...
> Parce que là je vous vois tous râler sur le prix


J'ai surtout cru comprendre que certains râlaient sur le fait qu'ils possèdent déjà les jeux qui les intéressent. Ok la plupart sont déjà passés en bundle (mais pas tous), mais objectivement, 30 balles pour tout ça, c'est clairement valable. Après si tu les as déjà, forcément, c'est pas intéressant pour toi, mais ça reste un bundle très honnête. C'est toujours la même histoire  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT : quand je dis pour toi, je te cible pas pikkpi, je parle en général (mais là je mange et j'ai plus de mal à être clair quand j'ai la bouche pleine  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Baalim

Ça a l'air tout pourri mais c'est pas cher (0.49 €), ça n'a pas été testé sur le blog du gros malfaisant du dessus et il n'y a presque plus de jeux comme ça (non, je ne parle pas des jeux de daube) : Red Barton and The Sky Pirates

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/540590
http://store.steampowered.com/app/54...e_Sky_Pirates/

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça a l'air tout pourri mais c'est pas cher


Voilà un bon titre pour le topic  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Voilà un bon titre pour le topic


A décliner avec "ça a l'air tout pourri mais y'a de la quantité" ou "ça a l'air tout pourri mais c'est pour la bonne cause".
Un combo est également possible pour plus d'attractivité.

A noter que la mention "pas testé par Ruvon" doit également pouvoir inciter à l'achat compulsif.



En exclusivité temporaire sur cpc, le indie challenge bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/challenge

C'est une parfaite illustration des propos du dessus.
Je vous propose de vous cotiser pour l'offrir à Ruvon et le forcer à tester tous les jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

> EDIT : quand je dis pour toi, je te cible pas pikkpi, je parle en général (mais là je mange et j'ai plus de mal à être clair quand j'ai la bouche pleine  ).


Trop tard je boude  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Sérieusement, est-il possible d'autoriser ce genre de merde à la vente sur la boutique en ligne ayant une position quasi (euphémisme) dominante ?  :tired: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/710390/Real_1942/



A un moment, il va peut être falloir se demander si on peut tout accepter et, surtout, tout vendre sans restriction et respecter pour autant les obligations qui incombent à tout vendeur professionnel.

----------


## Gancko

Ça fait longtemps que Steam est en roue libre...
Entre les jeux de merde, les jeux qui balancent des boobs pour essayer de vendre,...

Perso, je prends mes indés sur GOG maintenant. Et sur Steam, les triple A qui sortent seulement dessus.

----------


## Stelarc

Moi je n'achète plus rien sur Steam comme ça c'est réglé. C'est pas que je ne veux pas mais il y a toujours mieux ailleurs au niveau des tarifs pratiqués même pendant les soldes. ::ninja::

----------


## Adu

> Ça fait longtemps que Steam est en roue libre...
> Entre les jeux de merde, les jeux qui balancent des boobs pour essayer de vendre,...


Si on vire les jeux à boobs, Baalim tomberait dans la dépression

----------


## Oldnoobie

Chouette, un instant moi je !

Moi, je prends pas d'indé, déjà, ou alors des trucs un peu plus poussés que les merdes pixel-art 2D QWERTY VO.
Moi, je sais choisir mes jeux un minimum, du coup c'est pas grave si un fond de vase existe sur steam avec des merdes, il vit dans son coin et je parcours le reste. 
Moi, je sais que je me retrouve facilement à prendre des triple A steamables, vu que les autres, c'est les bouses pas finies EA/Ubi avec micro-transactions et season pass+DLC à gogo, avec le jeu de base à 59.99€.
Moi, je rigole quand Baalim s'offusque de trouver des indés finis à la pisse sur Steam, alors qu'il est expert en achat de trucs de ce type, et donc l'artisan d'un boom du jeu de merde développé sur un WE par un quidam maladroit.

----------


## La Chouette

> Sérieusement, est-il possible d'autoriser ce genre de merde à la vente sur la boutique en ligne ayant une position quasi (euphémisme) dominante ? 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/710390/Real_1942/
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1507861259
> 
> A un moment, il va peut être falloir se demander si on peut tout accepter et, surtout, tout vendre sans restriction et respecter pour autant les obligations qui incombent à tout vendeur professionnel.


C'est quand même impressionnant que ce jeu se soit vendu à 10000 exemplaires alors que Nidhogg 2, qui est un jeu tout à fait respectable, ne s'est vendu que deux fois plus. Comme quoi, y a au moins une dizaine de milliers de Baalim sur Steam pour acheter tout ce qui coûte moins cher qu'un pain au chocolat.

----------


## pikkpi

> C'est quand même impressionnant que ce jeu se soit vendu à 10000 exemplaires


J'ai un doute sur le "vendu"

Par contre là où j'ai pas de doute c'est sur la cible à laquelle s'adresse le jeu.... Vous avez vu le picto du ( seul ) succès du jeu ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Une clé activée n'est pas forcément une clé vendue. 
A la rigueur, vendue au sein d'un bundle de merdouilles d'un niveau à peine supérieur.

----------


## Kargadum

Vous avez surement vu qu'Outlast_2 était à 50% sur Steam. Toutefois, si vous possédez le premier Outlast (qui était en giveaway), il est plus intéressant de prendre le bundle contenant les deux opus: cela vous octroi une réduction de 10% supplémentaire pour le jeu.
Sinon il vaut quoi, comparé à Resident evil 7 (si la comparaison est pertinente)? Un pote, fortement alcoolisé qui y jouait pour la première fois, a rushé le premier devant nous en courant comme un débile  :Emo:  . ça avait tué l'intérêt que j'avais pour ce jeu...

----------


## pesos

J'aime beaucoup ce titre  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

@ OldNoobie

Et moi, cher Monsieur, je m'offusque qu'on s'offusque.
J'ai, moi aussi, de grands principes moraux que j'ai, fort heureusement, rangés dans un malle que j'ai coulée au fond de l'étang.  :tired: 

Il faut quand même distinguer la merdouille un peu amateur du mec qui veut se lancer et qui, sur un malentendu, sortira peut-être un grand jeu dix ans plus tard de celui qui retape trois assets merdiques trouvés sur  mon premier jeu click and play et cherche à le fourguer sur steam avant qu'un acheteur dépressif recouvre un peu de lucidité et le signale à valve.

Là, on est au niveau ultime de l'ignominie avec un truc à des années lumières de air duel sorti sur atari 2600 et doté d'un nom qui reprend, de façon tout à fait fortuite, le nom d'un classique de l'arcade.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Reconnaissons que ce mec est un génie. 
Mettons qu'il ait bossé une journée pour sortir cette merde. 
Mettons que les gens l'achètent pour le filer comme une blague à leurs potes, à 1€ la connerie, ça se tente. Ou alors ils confondent avec un vrai jeu, bref.
Mettons que Steam pique 33 cts et lui laisse 67 cts la copie. Avec 10.000 clés écoulées, on serait à 670 .000 € de bénéfices avant impôt ? Parce que même si deux tiers des clés étaient données, ça laisse + de 220.000€ de bénéf pour une journée de taf (allez, ptet 2 ou 3). 
J'espère que je me gourre quelque part... sinon j'ai trouvé comment rembourser mon crédit immo  ::P:

----------


## Ouamdu

> Reconnaissons que ce mec est un génie. 
> Mettons qu'il ait bossé une journée pour sortir cette merde. 
> Mettons que les gens l'achètent pour le filer comme une blague à leurs potes, à 1€ la connerie, ça se tente. Ou alors ils confondent avec un vrai jeu, bref.
> Mettons que Steam pique 33 cts et lui laisse 67 cts la copie. Avec 10.000 clés écoulées, on serait à 670 .000 € de bénéfices avant impôt ? Parce que même si deux tiers des clés étaient données, ça laisse + de 220.000€ de bénéf pour une journée de taf (allez, ptet 2 ou 3). 
> J'espère que je me gourre quelque part... sinon j'ai trouvé comment rembourser mon crédit immo


Je crois que tu te trompes.

----------


## Ruvon

> Reconnaissons que ce mec est un génie. 
> Mettons qu'il ait bossé une journée pour sortir cette merde. 
> Mettons que les gens l'achètent pour le filer comme une blague à leurs potes, à 1€ la connerie, ça se tente. Ou alors ils confondent avec un vrai jeu, bref.
> Mettons que Steam pique 33 cts et lui laisse 67 cts la copie. Avec 10.000 clés écoulées, on serait à 670 .000 € de bénéfices avant impôt ? Parce que même si deux tiers des clés étaient données, ça laisse + de 220.000€ de bénéf pour une journée de taf (allez, ptet 2 ou 3). 
> J'espère que je me gourre quelque part... sinon j'ai trouvé comment rembourser mon crédit immo


Disons que si tu vends 10 000 x 0,67€, tu te retrouves avec 6 700€. C'est pas le Pérou mais en calcul temps passé / revenus y a pire.

----------


## Baalim

En un message, on a démontré que l'indiecalypse (voire la calypse), c'était du flan  ::O: 

Je profite de cet attroupement de beatniks pour présenter la dernière préco de groupees (1.5 $)
https://groupees.com/roots2




> This bundle combines bluegrass, folk, americana, and rock music, with support to MyMusicRx charity.


Golf it en 2-pack à 10$
https://chrono.gg/?=GolfIt2Pack

----------


## Kaede

> C'est quand même impressionnant que ce jeu se soit vendu à 10000 exemplaires


Pour info, si les cartes émises par le jeu valent plus que le jeu lui-même (ici 1€), alors il devient rentable pour un dev de générer et acheter des exemplaires en masse, ça s'est déjà vu. C'est aussi un argument de vente car il peut aussi être rentable pour un particulier d'acheter au moins un exemplaire du jeu dans le même but. Bien sûr il reste les bundles comme autre explication possible.

edit : oups. Ben autant pour moi...

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour info, si les cartes émises par le jeu valent plus que le jeu lui-même (ici 1€), alors il devient rentable pour un dev de générer et acheter des exemplaires en masse, ça s'est déjà vu. C'est aussi un argument de vente car il peut aussi être rentable pour un particulier d'acheter au moins un exemplaire du jeu dans le même but. Bien sûr il reste les bundles comme autre explication possible.


Jeu trop récent, sorti après le nouveau système. Donc pas de cartes. Il a apparemment été dans un bundle, une fois, selon Isthereanydeal. Bundle qui ne semble comporter aucun jeu de meilleure qualité, à première vue. Sont fous ces bundle-addicts.

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, tous des tarés.

----------


## Eradan

> Ça a l'air tout baalim





> A décliner avec "ça a l'air tout baalim" ou "ça a l'air tout baalim".


Plus concis et tout aussi correct  ::P: 




> les autres, c'est les bouses pas finies EA/Ubi avec micro-transactions et season pass+DLC à gogo, avec le jeu de base à 59.99€.


http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...IV_Collection/

Il y a beaucoup à dire sur la mode des DLC à outrance, mais prétendre que ça n'existe pas sur Steam, c'est violer mémé dans les jonquilles.

----------


## Baalim

Modobell  :Boom:

----------


## odji

résumons, quelques german angry kids qui ragent sur reddit vs ca:

https://nofrag.com/2017/04/24/50494/
http://mti-review.com/les-dlc-vers-u...sdeveloppeurs/

----------


## la Vieille

> Il y a beaucoup à dire sur la mode des DLC à outrance, mais prétendre que ça n'existe pas sur Steam, c'est violer mémé dans les jonquilles.


 ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

Wonderboy à 13.33€ sur le Nintendo store
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...p-1215497.html

Promo black Friday chez gamersgate et son jumeau uk.
https://www.gamersgate.com/offers

----------


## Retrojm

> Wonderboy à 13.33€ sur le Nintendo store
> https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...p-1215497.html


Et presque au même prix sur PC sur Indiegala !

----------


## Baalim

Rainbow Six siege starter edition à 7.5 €
http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_5...&source=detail

----------


## banditbandit

> Mettons que Steam pique 33 cts et lui laisse 67 cts la copie. Avec 10.000 clés écoulées, on serait à 670 .000 € de bénéfices avant impôt ? Parce que même si deux tiers des clés étaient données, ça laisse + de 220.000€ de bénéf pour une journée de taf (allez, ptet 2 ou 3). 
> J'espère que je me gourre quelque part... sinon j'ai trouvé comment rembourser mon crédit immo





> Je crois que tu te trompes.





> Disons que si tu vends 10 000 x 0,67€, tu te retrouves avec 6 700€. C'est pas le Pérou mais en calcul temps passé / revenus y a pire.





> J'espère que je me gourre quelque part... sinon j'ai trouvé comment rembourser mon crédit immo


Si c'est toi qui calcul le montant de ton crédit immobilier, t'es pas près (prêt) de le rembourser.  ::lol::

----------


## nova

Ca va il a juste oublié une virgule !

----------


## Ruvon

> Si c'est toi qui calcul le montant de ton crédit immobilier, t'es pas près (prêt) de le rembourser.


D'ailleurs depuis hier il se planque... ou il joue à Evolve, j'ai un doute.

----------


## Baalim

Get EVen 11.54€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-GET-EVEN-RELEASE/get-even

sphinx and the cursed mommy à 7.65 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/sphinx-and-the-cursed-mummy

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs depuis hier il se planque... ou il joue à Evolve, j'ai un doute.


Je veux bien qu'il soit prêt à tout pour s'éviter une humiliation mais il doit y avoir des solutions moins douloureuses.

----------


## Baalim

Tower 57 2-pack GOG à 19.62 $ avec 3 $ de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/tower_57_twopack

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Si c'est toi qui calcul le montant de ton crédit immobilier, t'es pas près (prêt) de le rembourser.


Il compte juste en anciens euros, ne coupe pes les cheveux en quatre on avait tous bien compris !

----------


## Tenebris

En même temps, se tromper de virgule, c'est porteur, c'est d'ailleurs pas un critère de recrutement nécessaire pour bosser au FMI ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CieLight

> Rainbow Six siege starter edition à 7.5 €
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_5...&source=detail



Ne surtout pas acheter cette version !
C'est une horreur, il faut 30 heures de jeu pour débloquer chaque personnages supplémentaires aux 4 offerts. (Et il y en as plus de 20). Préférer la version "normale" qui tombe souvent à 15€. 

PS :  La version normale est actuellement, à 20€, ça me semble honnête.

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch GOTY, 25 £ (+ fdp) 
https://www.game.co.uk/en/overwatch-...dition-2024302

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ne surtout pas acheter cette version !
> C'est une horreur, il faut 30 heures de jeu pour débloquer chaque personnages supplémentaires (Et il y en as plus de 20). Préférez la version "normale" qui tombe souvent à 15€.


Huuuu, t'es certain de parler du bon jeu, là ?
J'imagine que tu parlais de rainbow 6.

----------


## CieLight

En effet, j'ai mal cliqué.  ::ninja:: 

Donc, l'édition starter de R6 c'est de la merde, même gratuite.

----------


## la Vieille

> Donc, l'édition starter de R6 c'est de la merde, même gratuite.


C'est tout de suite plus clair, quand c'est exprimé avec des mots simples  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Promo de jeux de cow-boys sur GOG qui rendent l'Ouest terne. Avec entre autre Hard West, Freddy Pharkas, Helldorado etc...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Disons que si tu vends 10 000 x 0,67€, tu te retrouves avec 6 700€. C'est pas le Pérou mais en calcul temps passé / revenus y a pire.


Merci pour la correction. Qui me saute aux yeux, j'ai toujours été nul en maths à un point stratosphérique, et ça me poursuit indubitablement. Pro-tip : si vos gosses sont nuls en maths, faites-vous à l'idée : ça ne se répare pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Promo de jeux de cow-boys sur GOG qui rendent l'Ouest terne.


 :Clap: 

Pour un peu j'apprécierais GOG du coup, mais je ne suis pas du genre à retourner Mae West (combo-calembour, yeah !).

----------


## Baalim

Westons en là, chers Messieurs, si vous le voulez bien.


Admirez, au passage, la persévérance de daily indie games qui survit envers et contre tout.

http://dailyindiegame.com/superbundle_120.html

Avec notamment 冒险村传说（Tales of Legends) qui, manifestement, tient le bon bout  :Facepalm: 




> Upadte
> Translate some text in English



2-pack version steam pour tower 57
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tower-57-two-pack

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si c'est toi qui calcul le montant de ton crédit immobilier, t'es pas près (prêt) de le rembourser.


J'ai pris un courtier, je connais mes limites !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs depuis hier il se planque... ou il joue à Evolve, j'ai un doute.


J'me planque pas, je passe sur le topic quand j'ai rien d'autre à foutre. Or le soir je rentre chez moi et ce matin j'avais réunion.

----------


## FB74

> J'me planque pas, je passe sur le topic quand j'ai rien d'autre à foutre. Or le soir je rentre chez moi et ce matin j'avais réunion.


Tu veux dire que tu as des choses plus intéressantes à faire que de zoner sur CPC ?  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pourquoi, le forum sert à autre chose qu'à faire passer les heures de bureau ?

----------


## FB74

> Pourquoi, le forum sert à autre chose qu'à faire passer les heures de bureau ?


 ::o: 

Modo alerté.

----------


## Baalim

Tipac bundle G2A du jour.

https://www.g2a.com/game-deals?adid=...ushId=MTM3OA==

Serial Cleaner
Guardians of Ember
Deep Blue 3D Maze
Dead Man's Draw
One More Line

Pour 2.49 € + TVA (si si)


Paper sorcerer à 1$
https://ultrarunaway.itch.io/paper-sorcerer

Tooth & tail, 14$.. mouais.
https://chrono.gg/?=ToothandTail

----------


## Zodex

Endless Space 2 gratuit sur Steam ce week-end !

Et Steam me dit :
"Similar to game you've played : The Last Remnant." Merci Steam !

----------


## blimp

killer is dead nightmare edition  gratuit sur le humble store

----------


## FrousT

> killer is dead nightmare edition  gratuit sur le humble store


Ahhhhh  ::lol::  Gros fan du studio même si celui ci m'avait pas super emballé après l'avoir essayé, là je peux dire que ça vaut le coup  ::lol::

----------


## Sandoo

> Endless Space 2 gratuit sur Steam ce week-end !
> 
> Et Steam me dit :
> "Similar to game you've played : The Last Remnant." Merci Steam !


oh merci  de l'info.
Vraiment envie de le tester vu que j'ai bien aimé le premier !

----------


## Tenebris

> oh merci  de l'info.
> Vraiment envie de le tester vu que j'ai bien aimé le premier !


Pour info, plus on sera à y jouer ce we, plus on aura de free DLC  :Cigare:  https://amplitude-freeweekend.com/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Paper sorcerer à 1$
> https://ultrarunaway.itch.io/paper-sorcerer


A ce prix-là, je le recommande chaudement aux amateurs de dungeons crawlers. J'avais bien aimé le jeu.

----------


## aggelon

Tiens, personne n'a encore relevé qu'Humble Store a ouvert le bal des "soldes" du Black Friday ? ou alors je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ? 
(je crois que j'étais trompé de forum...)

----------


## pikkpi

> Tiens, personne n'a encore relevé qu'Humble Store a ouvert le bal des "soldes" du Black Friday ?


Y'a quelques très bons prix sur des trucs passés en bundle jadis et même quelques historical lowest sur du plus récent mais....faut chercher dans le tas.

----------


## Baalim

Dubwars gratuit sur twitch prime
http://doubleplusgoodgames.com/portfolio/dubwars/

----------


## La Chouette

> Tiens, personne n'a encore relevé qu'Humble Store a ouvert le bal des "soldes" du Black Friday ? ou alors je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ? 
> (je crois que j'étais trompé de forum...)


Rien de ma wishlist, à part Event[0] et Owlboy, aucun n'atteignant son historical lowest, du coup, j'avais même pas remarqué.

Y a quand même du bon, genre Hollow Knight à moins de 10 euros, Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes à 4,28€, mais même eux ont déjà été moins chers ailleurs.

----------


## Baalim

> Rien de ma wishlist, à part Event[0] et Owlboy, aucun n'atteignant son historical lowest, du coup, j'avais même pas remarqué.
> 
> Y a quand même du bon, genre Hollow Knight à moins de 10 euros, Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes à 4,28€, mais même eux ont déjà été moins chers ailleurs.


Certains jeux sont clairement à leur prix plancher : Neptunia action unleashed à 2.52 €, Trillion à 2.51 €, Killer in a bind à 7.65 €, trial of Azra à 0.75 €, Monster monpiece à 1.79 €, stories: path of destiny à 1.75 € etc... mais bon, ça touche plus les jeux de niche.

Siçlent hill, homecoming à 2.69 €, je ne pense pas avoir déjà vu.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'ai 33 jeux de ma wishlist qui sont soldés sur le Humble Store, soit environ 1/3  ::): 

Bon j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé les prix par contre, s'ils ont déjà été proposés moins cher ou quoi que ce soit, je vérifie ça demain.

----------


## Wolverine

50% sur *River City Ransom: Underground* sur *STEAM*, ça le fait à *9,99€* (_c'est son plus bas_)

----------


## Orkestra

Allez, j'ai sélectionné pour vous sur le Humble store (tous à leurs lowest ou vraiment pas loin) :

*Ceux qui m'intriguent :*
- Lumo : 7.19$
- Pan-Pan : 7.83$
- Moon Hunters : 6.06$
- The Sexy Brutale : 8.99$
- Super Lovely Planet : 4.49$
- Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap : 12.59$
- Cosmic Express : 6.29$
- Axiom Verge : 8.99$
- Pavilion : 5.39$

*Ceux que j'ai déjà fait :*
- Splasher : 8.76$ ; Très chouette plate-former. Cocorico, c'est français en plus !
- Hollow Knight : 8.90$ ; Mais vous l'avez tous déjà, n'est-ce pas ? Après tout, c'est clairement le meilleur jeu de l'année (si ce n'est plus !)
- Hexcells complete pack : 2.42$ ; incontournable pour ceux qui aiment les puzzles.

*Le truc du roublard :*
- Acheter Spintires à 2.01$ pour avoir droit à 50% de réduction (soit 15€) sur Spintires: MudRunner jusqu'au 30 novembre.
Attention, je ne sais pas si ça marche : la promo n'est peut-être valable que pour ceux qui avaient une copie de Spintires associée à leur compte steam avant la sortie de MudRunner.



Si quelqu'un veut me faire craquer, une critique de Pan-Pan, Lumo, ou Super Lovely Planet voire une exclamation dithyrambique sur Wonder Boy, et je risque de passer à la caisse...

----------


## madgic

> Allez, j'ai sélectionné pour vous sur le Humble store (tous à leurs lowest ou vraiment pas loin) :
> 
> *Ceux qui m'intriguent :*
> - Lumo : 7.19$
> - Pan-Pan : 7.83$
> - Moon Hunters : 6.06$
> - The Sexy Brutale : 8.99$
> - Super Lovely Planet : 4.49$
> - Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap : 12.59$
> ...


Cosmic Express est très bon pour ceux qui aiment les casse-tête et la DA est vraiment mignonne  :;):

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> killer is dead nightmare edition  gratuit sur le humble store


ah cool, ça fait quelques temps que j'aimerais bien l'avoir et j'ai repoussé son achat à maintes reprises... à raison donc !  ::lol::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Allez, j'ai sélectionné pour vous sur le Humble store (tous à leurs lowest ou vraiment pas loin) :
> 
> *Ceux qui m'intriguent :*
> - Lumo : 7.19$
> - Pan-Pan : 7.83$
> - Moon Hunters : 6.06$
> - The Sexy Brutale : 8.99$
> - Super Lovely Planet : 4.49$
> - Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap : 12.59$
> ...


Alors, pour faire simple concernant Lumo : non, tu n'achètes pas, d'ailleurs même si on te l'offre tu trouveras toujours mieux à jouer que ce truc, certes plutôt mignon, mais super mal foutu et à la maniabilité d'un autre temps...

----------


## Olima

Il y a aussi les excellents 
*Inside* à 9,99
*Oxenfree* à 4,24 (lowest)
les deux meilleurs jeux narratifs de ces dernières années, pour moi.

Deux petits jeux que j'hésitais à prendre à leur lowest aussi :
*Stories : path of destinies* à 1,94
*Tomb of Tyrants* à 2,09

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Les vieux joueurs d'arcade, vous en pensez quoi du remake de Wonderboy?

----------


## Kaede

Il est 100% fidèle à l'original tu peux y aller.
Côté gameplay c'était un super jeu à l'époque, encore relativement adapté aux joueurs d'aujourd'hui.
Pour info (même si ce n'est pas ce que tu dis exactement), celui-ci n'était pas un épisode arcade mais un jeu console sorti sur Master System / Game Gear (et PC-Engine).

----------


## Retrojm

> - The Sexy Brutale : 8.99$


Oh merde, ce nom de jeu  ::O:  Rassurez-moi, ce titre moisi est justifié ou c'est juste pour vendre ? Le jeu a l'air cool en plus...




> Si quelqu'un veut me faire craquer, une critique de Pan-Pan, Lumo, ou Super Lovely Planet voire une exclamation dithyrambique sur Wonder Boy, et je risque de passer à la caisse...


Le remake graphique de Wonder Boy est très respectueux de l'original, c'est fait avec amour. Les dessins, les musiques, tout est bon. Le fait de pouvoir switcher à la volée avec les gâchettes indépendamment pour l'audio et/ou les graphismes, c'est classe et ça permet de "voyager dans le temps". Et le gameplay, classique mais efficace.




> Il y a aussi les excellents 
> *Inside* à 9,99
> *Oxenfree* à 4,24 (lowest)
> les deux meilleurs jeux narratifs de ces dernières années, pour moi.


Je n'ai absolument rien compris à la narration non verbale d'Inside.  :<_<: 

Concernant Oxenfree, vu que la version française est sortie (faut sélectionner la beta dans les propriétés), je suis tenté vu les avis. C'est un peu plus palpitant que Firewatch ? (que j'ai terminé récemment mais c'était mouuuuu sans qu'il ne s'y passe grand chose...).




> *Stories : path of destinies* à 1,94


Je ne connaissais pas, ça l'air sympa, merci.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il est 100% fidèle à l'original tu peux y aller.
> Côté gameplay c'était un super jeu à l'époque, encore relativement adapté aux joueurs d'aujourd'hui.
> Pour info (même si ce n'est pas ce que tu dis exactement), celui-ci n'était pas un épisode arcade mais un jeu console sorti sur Master System / Game Gear (et PC-Engine).


Super ! Merci  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merci aussi Retrojm pour ton retour !

----------


## ZenZ

Hello !!

Pour keep talking and nobody explodes, on aimerait y jouer avec des potes, mais certains sont anglophobes, vous savez si les "notices" sont dispo quelque part en Français ?

----------


## BoZoin

https://steamcommunity.com/app/34180...5363860614584/

----------


## Baalim

Après les boutiques éphémères, les F2P biodégradables :
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...e_for_6_weeks/




> [Steam] Marvel Heroes - All content FREE for 6 weeks (then game goes poof) (self.GameDeals)
> 
> soumis il y a 9 heures * par Nerney9
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/22..._Heroes_Omega/
> For the final 6 weeks before the game closes its doors, the devs are making all purchasable content in the game absolutely free.
> Yes, it was already F2P,* but now you can experience the game like a whale who has infinite money to spend on boosts, pets, and trying out all the nifty characters and costumes... whee!*
> 
> There's a whole backstory and much drama over the situation (the developers have been delaying a huge patch for PC for a couple years, putting most money/time toward console development, now Disney is shutting them down for...reasons) - but hey, newcomers are welcome to ignore all that. Despite recent controversies, it's a pretty spiffy game to play through a time or two (hundred) to enjoy the differing playstyles of several dozen Marvel characters.
> If you like ARPGs and/or Marvel, enjoy getting thousands of dollars of transitory content for free over the holiday season!



20 Euros de réduction en payant 100 Euros avec paypal chez micromania. Code PAYPAL20
C'est peut être le moment de prendre une carte steam avant les prochaines soldes  ::siffle:: 

Edit : ah ben non, cartes micromania et playstore uniquement... quoique...
EDIT2 : le code fonctionne bien sur les cartes micromania.

----------


## acdctabs

> Edit : ah ben non, cartes micromania et playstore uniquement... quoique...


Ca marche ou pas alors ?  ::):  Les canards veulent savoir !

----------


## Baalim

> Ca marche ou pas alors ?  Les canards veulent savoir !


Un premier élément de réponse.

----------


## pikkpi

> Hello !!
> 
> Pour keep talking and nobody explodes, on aimerait y jouer avec des potes, mais certains sont anglophobes, vous savez si les "notices" sont dispo quelque part en Français ?


Ya des liens de fantrad dans plein de langues dans les 'Discussions' steam.

Sinon, me semble que celui-ci est à jour :
https://github.com/gplaurin/keep-tal...nuel-francais/

----------


## Setzer

> Oh merde, ce nom de jeu  Rassurez-moi, ce titre moisi est justifié ou c'est juste pour vendre ? Le jeu a l'air cool en plus...


C'est le nom du casino qui sert de cadre à ce très chouette jeu à cheval entre le cluedo et le film un jour sans fin.

----------


## acdctabs

Du coup avec les cartes micromania tu peux aller en magasin te prendre des cartes steam ?
Tu testes cet aprem ?

----------


## Baalim

Virtual reality bundle XVI
https://www.indiegala.com/vr-steam-bundle-16

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup avec les cartes micromania tu peux aller en magasin te prendre des cartes steam ?
> Tu testes cet aprem ?


Non, j'ai pas 100 euros à mettre chez micromania mais, en principe, ça devrait fonctionner vu que rien n'est précisé sur le site.

Un gros bémol : chez la fnac, on ne peut pas prendre de carte steam avec une carte cadeau.

----------


## acdctabs

Par contre pour info, il n'y a pas besoin de payer par Paypal pour que le code fonctionne.

-edit-
Et on peut payer des cartes steam avec des cartes cadeaux.

----------


## znokiss

> Et on peut payer des cartes steam avec des cartes cadeaux.


Acheter des cartes pour acheter des cartes .Tout un concept, Christopher Nolan aurait adoré.

----------


## toufmag

Par contre sur le site de Micromania, il n'y a que des cartes à 40 et 70 euros.

----------


## Ruvon

> Acheter des cartes pour acheter des cartes .Tout un concept, Christopher Nolan aurait adoré.


Tu peux faire mieux si tu achètes des cartes Steam (celles pour faire des badges) avec la thune ajoutée à ton porte-monnaie Steam avec les cartes Steam achetées avec des cartes cadeaux.

----------


## FrousT

> Tu peux faire mieux si tu achètes des cartes Steam (celles pour faire des badges) avec la thune ajoutée à ton porte-monnaie Steam avec les cartes Steam achetées avec des cartes cadeaux.


 :tired:   ::wacko::   ::wacko::

----------


## znokiss

> avec des cartes cadeaux.


Voilà Descartes, cadeau :

----------


## banditbandit

Je le confond toujours avec Ray Ban.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Acheter des cartes pour acheter des cartes .Tout un concept, Christopher Nolan aurait adoré.


ET obtenir, in fine, des cartes dématérialisées.

Simulacron 3 !

Parce que Nolan, avant de rêver, a surtout tout pompé sur Philip K. Dick et ses disciples.  ::siffle:: 


Reservoir dogs, bientôt (déjà ??  ::O: ) éjecté de GOG, est à 50 % pour fêter ça (ou sur faire un peu de thune avant la fin des haricots, je ne sais plus)

https://www.gog.com/game/reservoir_dogs_bloody_days

Autocraft, 1.90 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/autocraft

Gemcraft, 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ge...hasing-shadows


Okami HD à 15.99 €, histoire de ne pas mourir idiot et de se dire que, finalement, on avait bien raison de n'en avoir rien à battre :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/okami-hd-pc/

----------


## pikkpi

> Okami HD à 15.99 €, histoire de ne pas mourir idiot et de se dire que, finalement, on avait bien raison de n'en avoir rien à battre


Monstre !

----------


## Jughurta

*Aurion Legacy of The Kori-Odan* à 2.35€(clé Steam) chez *Play-asia* ce qui divise par 3 ou presque le prix du lowest historical précédent.

----------


## FrousT

> Monstre !


16 € le jeu qui a 11 ans effectivement c'est des monstres  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> *Aurion Legacy of The Kori-Odan* à 2.35€(clé Steam) chez *Play-asia* ce qui divise par 3 ou presque le prix du lowest historical précédent.


Cool ! Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu visiblement d'origine et d'inspiration africaine, pourtant sorti en 2016.

----------


## Jughurta

Oui j'ai mis stupidement le titre en anglais alors que le jeu a été fait par des Camerounais, il y a un test complet chez RPG-France.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Reservoir dogs, bientôt (déjà ?? ) éjecté de GOG, est à 50 % pour fêter ça (ou sur faire un peu de thune avant la fin des haricots, je ne sais plus)
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/reservoir_dogs_bloody_days


Apparemment, ils ont fait faillite...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a plus rien dans le réservoir !  ::w00t::

----------


## Baalim

A voir si c'est pareil sur le psn français mais il y a actuellement des rabais de 30 % sur toutes les éditions d'assassin's creed origins (vous ai-je dit qu'il était très bien ?  ::ninja:: )

https://store.playstation.com/en-us/...RISALEGAMESG/1

----------


## Graouu

Y a des promos Ubi en ce moment avec Assassin origin à 49e je crois.

----------


## Ramenos

Killer is dead est gratuit aujourd'hui sur Humble : un hack'n slash moyen mais aux graphismes sympathiques.

----------


## Baalim

Nouveaux.jeux chez chrono.gg.dont auran et frog climber
https://chrono.gg/account/coins

----------


## toufmag

> Cool ! Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu visiblement d'origine et d'inspiration africaine, pourtant sorti en 2016.


C'est celui ci qui est sur Chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Ouais aurion, auran... on s'en fout  ::ninja:: 

Overwatch, 20$
https://us.shop.battle.net/en-us/product/overwatch

----------


## Baalim

Une clé steam (Uurnog Uurnlimited) a été ajoutée pour les acquéreurs du march humble monthly bundle (2017).

http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...g_Uurnlimited/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Une clé steam (Uurnog Uurnlimited) a été ajoutée pour les acquéreurs du march humble monthly bundle (2017).
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...g_Uurnlimited/


Merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Rad rodger world 1 à 3$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FR5B7X

----------


## Baalim

Nouvel otakumaker bundle : 3.99 $
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/monthlydeal-3

Demolish & Build 2017
Robot Squad Simulator 2017
Ships 2017

Vu qu'on parle d'otakumaker, je suppose que ça aurait pu être pire...

----------


## Baalim

Clé minion master gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171118

----------


## Wolverine

> Clé minion master gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171118


T'es sûr ? ça ressemble plus à un concours d'après la description : 
_



			
				While waiting for Stayin'Alive to be released on Steam, IndieGala and Beta Dwarf are giving you the chance to win 1 of 50.000 FREE Steam keys for Minion Masters. Don't miss your chance!
			
		

_

----------


## Baalim

> T'es sûr ? ça ressemble plus à un concours d'après la description :


Ouais sûr. J'ai d'ailleurs récupéré une clé.deux clics.plus tard

----------


## Baalim

Pack disney à 7€
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01...creative=19458

Disney Alice in Wonderland
Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
Disney G-Force
Disney TRON: Evolution
Disney Universe
LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End

Collection starwars 9.25 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N1INJW1

Star Wars - Dark Forces
Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic
Star Wars - The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
Star Wars Battlefront II
Star Wars Empire at War - Gold Pack
Star Wars Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy
Star Wars Jedi Knight - Mysteries of the Sith
Star Wars Jedi Knight I - Jedi Outcast
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II - The Sith Lords
Star Wars Republic Commando
Star Wars Starfighter
Star Wars The Clone Wars - Republic Heroes
Star Wars The Force Unleashed II

Clé unique à chaque fois, apparemment.


EDIT  :
disney mega pack à 11 €

https://www.amazon.fr/Disney-Mega-Pa...ds=disney+pack

Disney Alice in Wonderland
Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
Disney G-Force
Disney Planes
Disney TRON: Evolution
Disney Universe
Disney Pixar Cars 2: The Video Game
Disney Pixar Cars Toon: Mater's Tall Tales
Disney Pixar Toy Story 3: The Video Game
Disney Pixar Toy Story Mania!
LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Pure
Split/Second

Disney mega pack wave 2 : 5.75 €

https://www.amazon.fr/Disney-Mega-Pa...ds=disney+pack

Disney Bolt
Disney's Chicken Little
Disney's Chicken Little: Ace in Action
Disney Pixar Cars
Disney Pixar Cars Mater-National Championship
Disney Pixar Cars: Radiator Springs Adventures
Disney Pixar Finding Nemo
Disney Pixar WALL-E

----------


## Wolverine

*Figment* à *13,39€* (son prix le plus bas apparemment) en Star Deal sur Fanatical

Ca a l'air plutôt mignon, et la BO sonne bien.

----------


## Baalim

Virginia.... 1 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D3T5BF

----------


## Wolverine

Si vous aimez les oldies sur Chrono.gg il y a *Geneforge Saga* pour *4$*

----------


## sebarnolds

> Virginia.... 1 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D3T5BF


Actuellement indisponible  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

*Tekken 7* : 22 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TEKKEN-7-RELEASE/teken-7

*Dark souls III* à 15.6 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DARK-SOULS-III-R/

Tales of berseria, 16£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TALES-O...es-of-berseria

2Dark à 7.5$ chez itch.io
https://plug-in-digital.itch.io/2dark

C'était bien la peine de foutre denuvo dessus. Ouais, j'ai bien vu que ce n'était, étonnamment, pas big ben qui éditait.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Une clé steam (Uurnog Uurnlimited) a été ajoutée pour les acquéreurs du march humble monthly bundle (2017).
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...g_Uurnlimited/


Du coup, une fois activé, ce pack doit être particulièrement intéressant.

----------


## odji

un lundi difficile: https://www.indiegala.com/monday

----------


## Baalim

Casque VR ps4 à 200 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Sony-CUH-ZVR2-.../dp/B00ULWWFIC

Dishonored : death of the outsider à 15 € (pc, ps4, x1)
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B071K65C1C/...ing=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Orkestra

> Du coup, une fois activé, ce pack doit être particulièrement intéressant.


Plus précisément :

----------


## Wingi

> Casque VR ps4 à 200 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/Sony-CUH-ZVR2-.../dp/B00ULWWFIC


A noter qu'à ce tarif, c'est le casque v1 et qu'il faut encore ajouter le tarif de la cam + PS move, si je raconte pas de connerie ... du coup ça relativise l'affaire.

----------


## odji

legende brutale offert par HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/brutal-legend

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

'sont généreux chez Humble en ce moment  :Cigare:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

A défaut de l'être dans les Monthly et les Bundles  ::(:

----------


## Kargadum

> legende brutale offert par HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/brutal-legend


Génial!!  :Rock:  :Rock:

----------


## Baalim

Planet coaster 15.38 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/planet-coaster

Elite dangerous, 10 €uros
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...rce=search_bar

Promos black friday chez origin dont Mass Effect Andromeda à 20 €.
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...andard-edition

Shadow of loot boxes à 36 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...-shadow-of-war

Lego ninjago à 15 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...vie-video-game

----------


## Kargadum

> Shadow of loot boxes à 36 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mi...-shadow-of-war


Loul, j'ai cliqué!  :Emo:

----------


## Endymion

Brütal Legend gratos: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/b..._medium=banner

----------


## Maalak

> legende brutale offert par HB: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/brutal-legend

----------


## pikkpi

Y'aurait pas un jeu gratos sur le humble store des fois ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Un jeu de légende ?

----------


## Baalim

Des fois, je me demande si steam greenlight est vraiment mort et enterré  :Facepalm: 
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-21


Batman VR 10 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/batman-arkham-vr

Last days of june, 12$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0758GJJFX

Dragon age inquisition deluxe à 6.24 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...deluxe-edition

Pour ceux qui ont raté la précédente promo chez amazon, need for speed craignos edition à 10 €
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

Le reste des promos origin ici :
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...rt=rank%20desc

----------


## machiavel24

> Y'aurait pas un jeu gratos sur le humble store des fois ?


C'est une légende du genre brutale  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

Gear of war ultimate pour Windows 10 à 10$
A voir si ça marche ici aussi

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...0/9nblggh3shm5

EDIT : ça marche.


HS mais le starter kit Arduino est à 26 euros aujourd'hui chez amazon
https://www.amazon.fr/Elegoo-Arduino...W1XY5K49XET4FR

----------


## bbd

Promo du Black Friday sur Gog avec MDK offert

----------


## Kargadum

> Promo du Black Friday sur Gog avec MDK offert


Premier rabais de 25% pour Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice  ::love::

----------


## Valenco

> Premier rabais de 25% pour Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice


Mangez-en. Y a bon.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Destiny 2 à 35€ chez GMG

----------


## Wolverine

*JackBox Party Pack 2* à* 7,5$* chez Chrono.gg

----------


## Xavyerfr

Day of Infamy a 8€ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/day-of-infamy
Il les vaut largement.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Il me branche bien depuis son annonce lui... mais il y a du monde sur les serveurs ?

----------


## odji

> Des fois, je me demande si steam greenlight est vraiment mort et enterré 
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-21
> 
> 
> Batman VR 10 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/batman-arkham-vr
> 
> Last days of june, 12$
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0758GJJFX
> ...


Steam direct: http://www.pcgamer.com/the-number-of...the-most-ever/

----------


## Xavyerfr

> Il me branche bien depuis son annonce lui... mais il y a du monde sur les serveurs ?


C'était ma crainte en effet quand je l'ai acheté mais tu trouve toujours des serveurs remplis a toute heure de la journée.

----------


## Bentic

> Il me branche bien depuis son annonce lui... mais il y a du monde sur les serveurs ?


https://steamdb.info/app/447820/graphs/
ou
http://steamcharts.com/app/447820

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.  :Emo:

----------


## olih

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.


Sisi, mais sur Java  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Sisi, mais sur Java


J'aurais bien pris les bouquins, mais 15 dollars c'est un budget Baalimesque.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> J'aurais bien pris les bouquins, mais 15 dollars c'est un budget Baalimesque.


Genre. Je vis dans la plus grande misayre  :Emo: 

Chaos reborn 2.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/chaos-reborn

Don't starve Android a 1.11€
https://www.dealabs.com/visit/thread/1114285

----------


## Baalim

*MDK (David Perry, Shiny)gratos* pour le black friday :
https://www.gog.com/game/mdk

Evidemment, plein de promos.

The gallery episode 1 : call of the starseed, 4.50 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...f-the-starseed

Selon IGN, Destiny 2 sera à 27$ sur amazon pendant le black friday.

40 % de promo et un code -15 % pour Destiny 2 chez greenmangaming...déjà en rupture.  :tired: 
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ent=InLine_CTA

----------


## FB74

*Warhammer, Dawn of War III* à 15.99 euros sur GameBillet:
https://www.gamebillet.com/warhammer...awn-of-war-iii




Du *BlazBlue* et du *Guilty Gear* sur WinGameStore en promo:
https://www.wingamestore.com/search/...hWord=blazblue
https://www.wingamestore.com/search/...rd=guilty+gear

(Tester les Voucher *pcgames5off*  ou *itad* pour voir... )

----------


## BeaM

> Selon IGN, Destiny 2 sera à 27$ sur amazon pendant le black friday.
> 
> 40 % de promo et un code -15 % pour Destiny 2 chez greenmangaming...déjà en rupture. 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ent=InLine_CTA



un AAA en promo pas longtemps après sa sortie c’est plutôt mauvais signe, et les critiques ne semblent pas élogieuses ...  les possesseurs confirment ?

----------


## La Guigne

> Sisi, mais sur Java


Haaaaaan ce bon plan  :Bave:

----------


## pesos

> un AAA en promo pas longtemps après sa sortie c’est plutôt mauvais signe, et les critiques ne semblent pas élogieuses ...  les possesseurs confirment ?


Mauvais signe bof, ça veut juste dire que le jeu ne s'est pas vendu comme escompté. C'était le cas de Dishonored 2 qui est un GOTY  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> un AAA en promo pas longtemps après sa sortie c’est plutôt mauvais signe, et les critiques ne semblent pas élogieuses ...  les possesseurs confirment ?


C'est un jeu de merde, bas du front, répétitif, vide, vendu une fortune, rapidement sans intérêt, et à peine digne d'être qualifié de patch, ou appelé Destiny 1.1. 
Ca passe encore sur consoles en raison du désert vidéo-ludique propre à ces grille-pains pour grands naïfs, mais quand on recroise avec la suprême qualitance des univers virtuels de la PC Master Race, le titre crève dans le caniveau de mon dédain.
A ton service.

----------


## Yves Signal

De toute façon c'est out of stock donc terminé... pour l'instant.
Vu que le jeu est bradé à 35€ sur console un peu partout, ce ne serait pas étonnant de le voir tomber à ce même prix chez d'autres revendeurs.

----------


## Gloppy

> [...] le titre crève dans le caniveau de mon dédain.
> A ton service.


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## pipoop

Le mix de bigbear et momock...avec un soupçon de dicsaw et clear strelok

----------


## BeaM

> ....mais quand on recroise avec la suprême qualitance des univers virtuels de la PC Master Race, le titre crève dans le caniveau de mon dédain.
> A ton service.


oula .... Oldnoobie est en forme ^^

----------


## Bentic

> un AAA en promo pas longtemps après sa sortie c’est plutôt mauvais signe, et les critiques ne semblent pas élogieuses ...  les possesseurs confirment ?


C'est pour mieux refiler les DLC et le Season Pass.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Roh didiou, on peut troller un peu quand même. Il s'avère que je me suis beaucoup intéressé au titre en raison d'un collègue de taf qui a poncé le 1 sur sa console.
Du coup je me suis demandé si le 2 allait lui aussi être ce titre exceptionnel qu'il me décrivait.
Et que se passe t-il quand on lève le voile de la hype ? 
D'après des joueurs du 1, le 2 propose peu de choses en plus, et fait plus office de version + que de réél opus supplémentaire.
D'après les avis, tests, etc... recueillis sur le net, le solo n'est pas bien long, le multi est grosso modo du 4v4.
Sur quoi repose l'intérêt, alors ? Apparemment on peut tuner ses armes, voire son perso, et donc le titre repose essentiellement sur le grind de matos (de stuff, pardon).
Du coup je me suis dit que ça serait trop mince pour me plaire. Côté marketing c'est le rouleau compresseur, suivi de fanboys qui ne tolèrent aucune remise en question du titre et de haters qui se consument de déception après avoir reclaqué une fortune pour avoir rapidement l'impression de rejouer au 1 puis de tourner en rond. 

Après il est probablement en mesure de plaire à certains joueurs, je n'en doute pas. Mais perso y a pas la situation d'équilibre prix/curiosité/intérêt sur le moyen-long terme (+ de 5 à 10h quoi). J'ai l'impression qu'on a un tas de jeux qui proposent mieux, de Borderlands 2 à Overwatch en passant par The Division, Vermintide ou autres Cod/BF etc... et le pire c'est qu'en achetant les 4 premiers on serait pas plus cher que ce Destiny 2.

Mais bon un avis premier degré pesé, motivé, lisse et bien-pensant, c'est vachement plus long à rédiger et moins marrant que de poser sa bouse de cynisme.  

(*Conformément à la Charte Qualité d'Avis Experts CPC, cet avis sur le jeu est donné par quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas acheté et qui n'y a pas joué).

----------


## Baalim

Personnellement, je regrette un peu que steam et tous les autres logiciels similaires donnent autant de détails statistiques.

 Avantant, il suffisait d'acheter le jeu pour pouvoir se poser en expert incontestable. Maintenant, avec toutes leurs conneries de données, les méchants s'aperçoivent très facilement qu'on n'a jamais lancé le jeu acheté à prix d'or.

Ça a malheureusement tué pas mal de vocation de super experts CPC. On a ainsi perdu toute une brillante génération de trolls.

Pour en revenir à Destiny, j'ai quand même l'impression que l'éditeur déchante et je ne me rappelle pas avoir noté de rabais aussi radicaux à la sortie du premier opus.

Après, il est exact qu'ils ont fait leur beurre en grande partie sur la vente des extensions et que ça peut être servi de leçon marketing pour le suivant.

----------


## BeaM

> Mais bon un avis premier degré pesé, motivé, lisse et bien-pensant, c'est vachement plus long à rédiger et moins marrant que de poser sa bouse de cynisme.


En fait la première version résume assez bien la deuxième avec un bémol pour "qualitance" qui fait tache au mileu, tu nous a habitué a mieux ^^

----------


## Baalim

Blazblue Chronophanstama extend à 5.99 $  ::O: 

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ntasma-Extend/

POur Sebarnold : Virginia : 0.99$

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6179/Virginia/


Telltale's guardians of the galaxy : 6.24$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...lltale-Series/

----------


## Marmottas

> Personnellement, je regrette un peu que steam et tous les autres logiciels similaires donnent autant de détails statistiques.
> 
>  Avantant, il suffisait d'acheter le jeu pour pouvoir se poser en expert incontestable. Maintenant, avec toutes leurs conneries de données, les méchants s'aperçoivent très facilement qu'on n'a jamais lancé le jeu acheté à prix d'or.


Statistiques ou pas, tu n'arriveras pas à nous faire croire que tu as joué à un jeu... N'essaie même pas : les collectionner, oui ; y jouer, non !

----------


## sebarnolds

> POur Sebarnold : Virginia : 0.99$
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6179/Virginia/


Euh... merci ? Du coup, je me suis senti obligé de l'acheter  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En fait la première version résume assez bien la deuxième avec un bémol pour "qualitance" qui fait tache au mileu, tu nous a habitué a mieux ^^


Je l'ai posé exprès comme une lanterne dans la nuit qui hurlerait aux quidams alentours "voyez, ce propos est trollesque", et avec PC Master Race je me suis dit que les derniers à la comprenette ne pourraient plus douter du tout du troisième degré. 
Du coup j'ai pas mis de smileys (pardon, emojis), faut pas déconner, ces trucs c'est la béquille de la vanne.

----------


## Vanloque

Bonjour les canards  ::): 

Ouais ça faisait longtemps hein ?

Je suis au Brésil pour quelques semaines pour le travail et je viens de découvrir par accident que plein de gros sites de vente de jeux m'affichent les prix en RéalDollars, et donc à des tarifs très avantageux sans même parler des promos.
Seulement je crains que toutes les clés que je pourrais acheter vont être region-locked. Exemple sur GamersGate ils marquent sous le panier : _Ce jeu sera disponible pour activation au Brésil_ . Pareil sur Nuuvem évidemment.
De plus j'ai découvert (fort en retard) que toutes les infos utiles ont disparu dans SteamDB  :Emo: 

Je vais voir à modifier mon compte Steam pour le passer en Brésilien mais je serai bloqué pour les paiements. *Est-ce qu'une alternative simple ne serait pas tout simplement de mettre plein de sous tout de suite dans le porte-monnaie steam puis de basculer le compte en pays Brésil ?*

Merci d'avance pour vos avis éclairés  :;):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour ce que je sais : nuveem ne fonctionnera qu'avec une CB brésilienne ou un compte PayPal brésilien.
Pour le reste, je laisse les autres répondre

----------


## Vanloque

> Personnellement, je regrette un peu que steam et tous les autres logiciels similaires donnent autant de détails statistiques.
> 
>  Avantant, il suffisait d'acheter le jeu pour pouvoir se poser en expert incontestable. Maintenant, avec toutes leurs conneries de données, les méchants s'aperçoivent très facilement qu'on n'a jamais lancé le jeu acheté à prix d'or.
> 
> Ça a malheureusement tué pas mal de vocation de super experts CPC. On a ainsi perdu toute une brillante génération de trolls.
> 
> Pour en revenir à Destiny, j'ai quand même l'impression que l'éditeur déchante et je ne me rappelle pas avoir noté de rabais aussi radicaux à la sortie du premier opus.
> 
> Après, il est exact qu'ils ont fait leur beurre en grande partie sur la vente des extensions et que ça peut être servi de leçon marketing pour le suivant.


Là à mon avis ils font leur beurre sur ces saloperies de loot-box bandits manchots donc ils s'en fichent de vendre le jeu un peu au rabais si ça leur ramène quelques milliers de baleines supplémentaires...

----------


## Calys

Le Chinois marseillais au Brésil  ::): 

C'est une nouvelle émission de télé-réalité ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DCX

*Legend of Kay Anniversary Edition*
4,24€ (-75%) on https://www.wingamestore.com/product...y-Anniversary/, activates on Steam

----------


## Baalim

Destiny 2 en stock à 35 € chez gmg.
 étrangement les codes monstrueux qui devaient donner des rabais personnalisés ne passent pas chez moi

----------


## Oldnoobie

> nuveem ne fonctionnera qu'avec une CB brésilienne ou un compte PayPal brésilien.


Cet homme dit vrai.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonjour les canards 
> 
> Ouais ça faisait longtemps hein ?
> 
> Je suis au Brésil pour quelques semaines pour le travail


Tain l'enfoiré, il disparait pendant des mois pour réapparaitre à l'autre bout du monde !

Dis-moi que t'es dans une ville industrielle bien pourrave pour pas que je rage encore plus  :Emo: 

Sinon pour ton Steam, j'ai déjà entendu des gens profiter d'un passage plus ou moins long dans une autre région sur Steam et ne pas avoir de souci pour profiter des prix en monnaie locale, vu que l'achat se fait avec une IP de la région et sans VPN de gros rat.

*Ça reste à confirmer*, mais a priori tu ne contreviens pas aux conditions de Steam si tu es physiquement dans la région dont tu profites des prix.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tain l'enfoiré, il disparait pendant des mois pour réapparaitre à l'autre bout du monde !


Oui visiblement ça se fait pas si rapidement, ce processus de changement de sexe, en fait.

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui visiblement ça se fait pas si rapidement, ce processus de changement de sexe, en fait.


Je t'ai connu plus inspiré, c'est du sous-Michel Leeb ce cliché éculé sur le Brésil  :tired: 

Et je dis pas ça parce que j'y ai vécu  :tired: 

Bon, je reconnais que dans le cas de Vanloque, la question est légitime  ::ninja::

----------


## Vanloque

Héhé ! Oui j'avais fini par muer alors là je profite de mon passage au Brésil pour me faire dé-muer.

Blague à part l'effet du melting pot brésilien sur la population féminine donne des résultats qui me plaisent moultement  ::love:: 

Ehhhhhh non désolé Ruvon...  je suis à Santos. Je connaissais pas mais effectivement c'est pas dégueu ! Bon il fait 23°C mais avec la moiteur j'ai l'impression qu'il fait 32°C !

Merci pour vos avis/conseils. Je tenterais bien un petit achat de clé sur GamersGate pour voir à mon retour en France si le jeu disparait pas de mon compte...
Mais principalement je vais rajouter plein de brouzoufs dans le wallet Steam, déclarer une adresse au Brésil et attendre patiemment les soldes du vendredi NOAR.

edit : mais les jeux achetés sur Steam au Brésil, je vais pas les perdre une fois rentré ?  ::o:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tain l'enfoiré, il disparait pendant des mois pour réapparaitre à l'autre bout du monde !


Dit Miss CPC alors qu'elle a elle meme disparu du topic des genereux  :tired:

----------


## Vanloque

Ok stop the press, j'ai relu la page de la FAQ et




> Vous devrez utiliser un moyen de paiement local associé à votre nouvelle adresse lors de votre prochain achat pour que le changement soit validé


Bon faut que je demande à un des gentils collègue sa CB hahahaha ? Eh non pas le bon nom de famille.
Ou pitete ça marche avec une gift card ?

Oh boy ils ont super bien verrouillé leur système ! Mes aïeux !

----------


## Baalim

> Ok stop the press, j'ai relu la page de la FAQ et
> 
> 
> Bon faut que je demande à un des gentils collègue sa CB hahahaha ? Eh non pas le bon nom de famille.
> Ou pitete ça marche avec une gift card ?
> 
> Oh boy ils ont super bien verrouillé leur système ! Mes aïeux !


Je vais peut être enfoncer une belle porte ouverte mais est-ce que ça ne répondrait pas à ta question ?

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...6627-QSNM-5276
https://steamcommunity.com/discussio...4254432123154/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dit Miss CPC alors qu'elle a elle meme disparu du topic des genereux


J'ai failli la faire, celle-là... mais il a re-disparu entre temps  ::sad::

----------


## FB74

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/super-thunder-blade

 ::trollface::

----------


## Vanloque

> Je vais peut être enfoncer une belle porte ouverte mais est-ce que ça ne répondrait pas à ta question ?
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...6627-QSNM-5276
> https://steamcommunity.com/discussio...4254432123154/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai failli la faire, celle-là... mais il a re-disparu entre temps


Ouais c'est ce que j'ai vu comme je le mentionne au dessus  ::sad::   :Emo: 

Je vais tester un petit achat sur gamergate en monnaie Brazilou et voir si ça marche (via teamviewer sur mon pc au domicile en France). C'est la seule possibilité qui me reste.

----------


## Baalim

Indie wanderlust bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/wanderlust...DLE+-+20171122

Errr ...

----------


## Ruvon

> Dit Miss CPC alors qu'elle a elle meme disparu du topic des genereux


Le topic des quoi ?  ::ninja:: 

Je suis sûr que vous avez profité de mon absence pour chanter mes louanges. J'en attendais pas moins de vous.  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Indie wanderlust bundle :
> https://www.indiegala.com/wanderlust...DLE+-+20171122
> 
> Errr ...
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1506954482


Putain la honte ce jeu par contre. graphisme indigne de la nes pour la partie gameplay et 3 pauvres images mal dessinés pour aguicher le chaland.

----------


## Baalim

Tu m'étonnes.


Chrono.gg : jackbox party 3 à 10 $

Town of light à 7.59 € chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-town-of-light

----------


## Vanloque

> Indie wanderlust bundle :
> https://www.indiegala.com/wanderlust...DLE+-+20171122
> 
> Errr ...
> 
> http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/...g?t=1506954482





> - Enjoy life by looking through your collection!

----------


## La Chouette

> Chrono.gg : jackbox party 3 à 10 $


Si vous avez des amis un peu anglophones et un canap', n'hésitez pas, c'est du très bon (Trivia Murder Party  :Bave: ). 

Je suis cependant en désaccord avec CPC qui le qualifie de meilleur que le 4 (d'autant plus qu'ils avaient dit à quel point les jeux nécessitaient une bonne compréhension de l'anglais dans leur test du 3 et qu'ils n'ont rien dit pour le 4 alors que la plupart des jeux peuvent se jouer avec un seul anglophone voire pas d'anglophone du tout dans le groupe).

----------


## FB74

Soldes Steam, Baalim à -90%.  :Cigare:

----------


## nova

C'est moi ou ya rien d'intéressant pour les soldes steam ?

----------


## FB74

> C'est moi ou ya rien d'intéressant pour les soldes steam ?


Ca se met en place (tous les jeux n'étaient pas encore à leur prix soldé il y a quelques minutes).
Après... les prix restent "convenus", rien d'ahurissant.

----------


## Le Doyen

beh perso ca fait un an ou deux que les soldes ne sont pas intéressantes, et pour une raison simple, au bout d'un moment tu as "ton" must, et pour le peu que tu succombes a des sorties day one, les soldes sont là pour les p'tits nouveaux !  :;):

----------


## nova

> Ca se met en place (tous les jeux n'étaient pas encore à leur prix soldé il y a quelques minutes).
> Après... les prix restent "convenus", rien d'ahurissant.


Ah oui effectivement ca tombe petit à petit. Bon bah je reviendrai.

----------


## Vanloque

Ca sera aux soldes de Nowel que y'aura plein d'incentives pour crafter du badge à la pelle ?  ::):

----------


## Jughurta

Je sais pas si c'est une erreur mais le dernier Deus Ex *Mankind Divided* est à 7.49€ ce qui fait une sacrée chute de prix.

----------


## pipoop

Soldes sur wolfenstein a -50%...mais uniquement version maxi best of deluxe qui est plus cher...
Batawd!!!

----------


## nova

> Je sais pas si c'est une erreur mais le dernier Deus Ex *Mankind Divided* est à 7.49€ ce qui fait une sacrée chute de prix.


Ah effectivement c'est intéressant.

----------


## DLTSMan

Réducs sur Northgard sur wingame store : 11,99€ avec le code itad

Et ultimate general civil war à -33% sur steam: 18,75€

----------


## rduburo

y a Pyre sur steam à 12€. On a vu P...

----------


## FB74

> y a Pyre sur steam à 12€. On a vu P...


Baalim/ 10.  :Cigare:

----------


## Vanloque

> Je sais pas si c'est une erreur mais le dernier Deus Ex *Mankind Divided* est à 7.49€ ce qui fait une sacrée chute de prix.


Vu que c'est comme un jeu fichtrement bon malgré une fin qui semble avortée... Oui très bonne affaire !
Et si personne l'achète faudra pas s'étonner si on voit pas de nouveaux jeux dans la veine de DeusEx et System Shock  ::sad:: 



> Soldes sur wolfenstein a -50%...mais uniquement version maxi best of deluxe qui est plus cher...
> Batawd!!!


C'est un bon plan vu que ça inclut le season pass. Je doute que MachineGames produise du contenu pourri pour le Season Pass.

En revanche voilà encore un truc de steam qui est pété : je possède le jeu de base et le bundle est plus cher que le Pass tout seul même pour moi.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim/ 10.


 :tired: 

N'empêche, il est génial, ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle à 10$ sur itch.io avec l'excellent Va-11.hall.A, rusty lake hotel, dark train, Lieve Oma etc.

https://itch.io/b/203/itchio-selects-bundle

----------


## La Chouette

> Un bundle à 10$ sur itch.io avec l'excellent Va-11.hall.A, rusty lake hotel, dark train, Lieve Oma etc.
> 
> https://itch.io/b/203/itchio-selects-bundle


Avec en plus des clés Steam pour VA-11 Hall-A (mon GOTY 2016, un super visual novel) et Dark Train (connais pas).

----------


## Mastaba

> Dishonored : death of the outsider à 15 € (pc, ps4, x1)
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B071K65C1C/...ing=UTF8&psc=1


C'est réservé à amazon prime...

----------


## Lucretia

> C'est réservé à amazon prime...


Il est au même prix sur Steam !

----------


## Baalim

Comment tuer le peu d'intérêt pour le jeu en tête de gondole du prochain humble :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/433850/H1Z1/

----------


## Sa7v3N

Je sais pas si c'est intéressant mais le steam link sur le store de steam est à 5,49€ (et une 10zaine d'euro pour les fdp)

----------


## Baalim

Lego jurassic world android à 1 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...sicworld&hl=fr

----------


## Mastaba

> Il est au même prix sur Steam !


Ah, merci!
Mais ils filent pas la boite chez steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

les boites ça prend la poussière et ça prend de la place.

----------


## Bibik

> les boites ça prend la poussière et ça prend de la place.


Faut bien que la poussière se dépose sur quelque chose, autant que ça soit sur une belle collection !

----------


## nova

> Comment tuer le peu d'intérêt pour le jeu en tête de gondole du prochain humble :
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/433850/H1Z1/


Lol je m'etais réabonné  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Vous avez une ps4 et un compte US ?
The Nathan Drake collection à 8$
https://www.amazon.com/UNCHARTED-Nat...dp/B014593CLK/

----------


## Vanloque

Dommage qu'ils soldent pas un peu leur récepteur sans fil pour la manette, je pense avoir bel et bien perdu le mien lors de mon dernier déplacement  ::sad::   :Emo: 

Heureusement que ça marche bien en câblé.

Si qqun revend sa manette avec le récepteur....

Nier Automata à nouveau en "solde". Vais-je craquer ?  En tout cas il n'a jamais reçu les patchs promis, heureusement qu'il y a un mod !

----------


## Bibik

> Nier Automata à nouveau en "solde". Vais-je craquer ?  En tout cas il n'a jamais reçu les patchs promis, heureusement qu'il y a un mod !


Je trouve ça assez scandaleux qu'ils l'aient toujours pas patché, best-seller ou pas... Par contre ils ont pas attendu longtemps pour faire un dlc  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoryze

> Je sais pas si c'est intéressant mais le steam link sur le store de steam est à 5,49€ (et une 10zaine d'euro pour les fdp)


Pourquoi deux tarifs ?  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## S0da

> Je sais pas si c'est intéressant mais le steam link sur le store de steam est à 5,49€ (et une 10zaine d'euro pour les fdp)


Dites-moi canes et canards, y-a-t'il eu un moment ou les frais de port étaient offerts sur le matériel Steam ? 
Je viens de vérifier et j'en ai pour une quinzaine d'euros de frais sur le Steam Hardware Bundle.
.
La réduc commence à m'intéresser mais je ne suis pas à la minute si ça baisse de nouveau à noël...
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## FB74

N'oubliez pas de voter pour les Steam Awards pour avoir vos badges.  ::ninja:: 

http://store.steampowered.com/SteamAwardNominations/

[/ HS]

----------


## Vanloque

> Dites-moi canes et canards, y-a-t'il eu un moment ou les frais de port étaient offerts sur le matériel Steam ? 
> Je viens de vérifier et j'en ai pour une quinzaine d'euros de frais sur le Steam Hardware Bundle.
> .
> La réduc commence à m'intéresser mais je ne suis pas à la minute si ça baisse de nouveau à noël...


Pas sûr qu'ils aient déjà offert les FDP. C'est pour ça que j'avais préco via magasin physique...


 :Emo:  Au moins j'aurai tenté !

Par contre sur GamersGate ça passe bien ! Ca m'a facturé sur paypal en USD mais avec une conversion BRA>USD propre.
J'ai activé depuis mon pc portable. Puis j'ai dl et lancé Conarium sur mon pc situé en France sans blocage !

----------


## odji

pour ma part j'ai pris Phantom Trigger a -70% http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...antom_Trigger/
 sorti en aout, review moyenne, ressemble tres legerement a  Hyper Light Drifter,  et edité par tinybuild donc en bundle sous peu..  mais bon pourquoi pas  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Wolfenstein 2 est à 22,45€ sur Gamebillet:
https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenste...e-new-colossus

----------


## Yves Signal

> Wolfenstein 2 est à 22,45€ sur Gamebillet:
> https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenste...e-new-colossus


Je...
Wow.
Prenez-le les gens, c'est un excellent jeu.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Je...
> Wow.
> Prenez-le les gens, c'est un excellent jeu.


 Je soupçonne qu'il soit amené à baisser encore plus dans les semaines qui viennent. 

Isthereanydeal indique qu'il est à un prix similaire sur 3 ou 4 sites.


Amazon US solde destiny 2 comme prévu.... mais uniquement sur x1 et ps4  :Facepalm: 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ords=Destiny+2

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je soupçonne qu'il soit amené à baisser encore plus dans les semaines qui viennent. 
> 
> Isthereanydeal indique qu'il est à un prix similaire sur 3 ou 4 sites.


Il est quasiment au même prix sur WinGameStore, qui propose aussi GTA V à 20 balles:
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-Theft-Auto-V/

----------


## n0ra

Wolfenstein 2 a maintenant une démo http://store.steampowered.com/app/612880/

----------


## Bobbin

Quelqu'un aurait la Skyrim Legendary Edition (Steam) d'installé sur son PC ? J'aimerais savoir si ça se présente comme un seul jeu dans la liste déroulante ou comme le jeu + les extensions en packages séparés.

En fait j'ai acheté Skyrim à sa sortie, j'ai mes saves dessus, et j'aimerais juste installer Dragonborn. Mais il n'est jamais soldé et ça me fait chier de lâcher 20 euros alors que le jeu + les extensions est régulièrement moins cher. Et je veux être sûr de pas perdre mes sauvegardes sur la route.

Sinon quelques bons plans constatés lors des soldes : 
- Deus Ex Mankind Divided à -85%  ::o: 
- Undertale à -50% soit 5 euros
- Dishonored, The Witcher 1&2, les STALKER pour une bouchée de pain
- Fallout 3 à 10 euros et Fallout New Vegas à 2,5 euros  :tired: 
- par contre, Dark Souls 1 n'est pas soldé, c'était le seul de la série qui m'intéressait  :Emo:

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Good Guy Bethesda, j'ai déjà W2 donc pas concerné mais j'apprécie la démarche ! Entre Prey, Doom, Disho2 et Wolf2, faut reconnaître que c'est un des derniers éditeurs PC à brosser la communauté dans le sens du poil et à ne pas nous prendre pour des idiots, ce qui est plutôt agréable pour une fois !  :Emo:

----------


## nova

> Good Guy Bethesda, j'ai déjà W2 donc pas concerné mais j'apprécie la démarche ! Entre Prey, Doom, Disho2 et Wolf2, faut reconnaître que c'est un des derniers éditeurs PC à brosser la communauté dans le sens du poil et à ne pas nous prendre pour des idiots, ce qui est plutôt agréable pour une fois !


Le mec qui a payé Prey 49.90€ day one et qui l'a vue en boite à 10e un mois plus tard, je pense qu'il a pas le même avis que toi  ::trollface::

----------


## pesos

Le jeu est très bon et vaut ses 50 balles quoi qu'il en soit  :;): 

Mais c'est vrai que la stratégie Bethesda est incompréhensible.

----------


## BoZoin

> Le mec qui a payé Prey 49.90€ day one et qui l'a vue en boite à 10e un mois plus tard, je pense qu'il a pas le même avis que toi


Pourquoi ? C'est le seul jeu que j'ai payé plein pot cette année et je ne regrette pour rien au monde. La seule chose que je déplore c'est les goûts de **** du grand public qui boude un jeu comme celui-ci.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

> Le mec qui a payé Prey 49.90€ day one et qui l'a vue en boite à 10e un mois plus tard, je pense qu'il a pas le même avis que toi


J'en conviens  ::P: 

Mais là par exemple je vois Wolf2 en soldes alors que je l'ai payé plein pot sur Amazon en préco, et bien au final ça me dérange pas plus que ça. J'estime avoir payé le prix juste pour un jeu qui m'a beaucoup plu et dont j'avais envie de soutenir les devs. Mais bien entendu, cette notion de prix juste est subjective  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Quelqu'un aurait la Skyrim Legendary Edition (Steam) d'installé sur son PC ? J'aimerais savoir si ça se présente comme un seul jeu dans la liste déroulante ou comme le jeu + les extensions en packages séparés.
> 
> En fait j'ai acheté Skyrim à sa sortie, j'ai mes saves dessus, et j'aimerais juste installer Dragonborn. Mais il n'est jamais soldé et ça me fait chier de lâcher 20 euros alors que le jeu + les extensions est régulièrement moins cher. Et je veux être sûr de pas perdre mes sauvegardes sur la route.
> 
> Sinon quelques bons plans constatés lors des soldes : 
> - Deus Ex Mankind Divided à -85% 
> - Undertale à -50% soit 5 euros
> - Dishonored, The Witcher 1&2, les STALKER pour une bouchée de pain
> - Fallout 3 à 10 euros et Fallout New Vegas à 2,5 euros 
> - par contre, Dark Souls 1 n'est pas soldé, c'était le seul de la série qui m'intéressait


As-tu des liens ? Les STALKER ne sont pas soldés sur steam (et s'il y a un emballage cadeau ça me va aussi : c'est pour offrir).

edit : je surmonte ma flemme et vais voir sur IsThereAnyDeal.

edit 2 : je trouve toujours pas les STALKER.

----------


## Bobbin

> Les STALKER ne sont pas soldés sur steam (et s'il y a un emballage cadeau ça me va aussi : c'est pour offrir)


Merde, j'ai dû confondre avec les soldes précédentes  :Emo:  CoP était à -75%  :Emo:  Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

Mass Effect : Andromeda code PC Origin 16€ sur Amazon

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon .... d'habitude je défends un peu Steam, les soldes toussa...
Là je viens d'examiner ma wishlist, notamment la dizaine de titres, bien soldés, qui m'intéressent davantage que "en cas de bundle".
J'ai la désagréable surprise de relever que la plupart ont déjà été moins chers, soit chez Fanatical (bon dieu que je déteste ce nom), soit même sur Steam genre à Noël/black Friday dernier.
Je me retrouve donc contraint d'évacuer probablement la plupart des titres, dans l'attente, soit qu'ils atteignent leur lowest à nouveau, genre à Noël, ou alors qu'ils apparaissent en bundle d'ici qq mois. 
Mais le constat amer : ce black Friday Steam n'est pas un event "intéressant" (sauf pour quelques titres récents, certes).
Si ce n'est que je réalise, via des historical low datés (merci le plug in Enhanced Steam), que j'ai wishlisté des trucs depuis un à deux ans dans l'attente d'un bundle... finalement c'est ptet le moment de craquer.

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'ai eu pas mal d'historical low dans ma wishlist sur des titres pas forcément bien soldés d'habitude, du coup même si la baisse n'est pas conséquente, c'est toujours ça de pris.

Et puis y'a certains titres comme Wolf 2, Hellblade ou Divinity dont je n'attends pas forcément les rabais les plus intéressant car j'estime que ces jeux valent d'être payés plein pot. Tout comme je n'ai eu aucun regret d'acheter Dishonored 2 et Prey à 50 balles.

----------


## fletch2099

Baalimounet? Mes soldes Black Friday, j'attends!!! :Vibre:

----------


## schouffy

> Wolfenstein 2 est à 22,45€ sur Gamebillet:
> https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenste...e-new-colossus


Faut vraiment être motivé ou militant pour continuer à acheter leurs jeux day one à eux... 22.45€ au bout d'un mois c'est ouf.

----------


## Baalim

> Perso j'ai eu pas mal d'historical low dans ma wishlist sur des titres pas forcément bien soldés d'habitude, du coup même si la baisse n'est pas conséquente, c'est toujours ça de pris.
> 
> Et puis y'a certains titres comme Wolf 2, Hellblade ou Divinity dont je n'attends pas forcément les rabais les plus intéressant car j'estime que ces jeux valent d'être payés plein pot. Tout comme je n'ai eu aucun regret d'acheter Dishonored 2 et Prey à 50 balles.


Pour Hellblade, je conseillerais quand même de s'orienter vers GOG :
https://www.gog.com/game/hellblade_senuas_sacrifice

Il est au même prix avec 4.10 $ de cashback et starcrawler en prime.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalimounet? Mes soldes Black Friday, j'attends!!!


Je peux te proposer des rabais *exceptionnels* sur mes fonds de bundle  ::ninja::

----------


## talouche

> edit : je surmonte ma flemme et vais voir sur IsThereAnyDeal.
> 
> edit 2 : je trouve toujours pas les STALKER.


https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q=S.T.A.L.K.E.R

----------


## nova

> Perso j'ai eu pas mal d'historical low dans ma wishlist sur des titres pas forcément bien soldés d'habitude, du coup même si la baisse n'est pas conséquente, c'est toujours ça de pris.
> 
> Et puis y'a certains titres comme Wolf 2, Hellblade ou Divinity dont je n'attends pas forcément les rabais les plus intéressant car j'estime que ces jeux valent d'être payés plein pot. Tout comme je n'ai eu aucun regret d'acheter Dishonored 2 et Prey à 50 balles.


Divinity est soldé à combien ? J'ai pas fait gaffe.

----------


## Stelarc

13€ et des brouettes.

----------


## JulLeBarge

TESO Morrowind à 9,99€ à la Fnac:
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1038346...wind-PC-Jeu-PC

J'hésite...

----------


## Kaede

En parlant d'historical low, un truc qui manque sur ITAD, ce sont des facilités pour voir si un jeu donné est inclus dans des packs, non ? (ITAD affiche les bundles mais pas les packs GOG)

----------


## Baalim

Prey 10 € fnac
Et ps4

L.I.S.T.E., je t'ai enfin vaincue !  :Boom: 

Teso morrowind également à 10€ sur ps4

Destiny 2 ps4 à 35€

----------


## Wingi

Une bonne âme pour me confirmer que j'ai bien compris ? 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...anced_Edition/

_Acheter Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition - Collector's Edition
Includes: Two copies of Divinity: Original Sin – Enhanced Edition, Classic games Divine Divinity and Beyond Divinity, Design Documents, Art Pack and Soundtrack.f_

Pour 22€ (et 9c !) on obtient donc 2 copies du jeu; + les goodies ?
Ce qui ferait une option de rêve pour un achat à 2, 11€/personne + l'un des deux aurait le droit à ses goodies ?
11€ c'est du jamais vu, non ?

----------


## Pluton

> Quelqu'un aurait la Skyrim Legendary Edition (Steam) d'installé sur son PC ? J'aimerais savoir si ça se présente comme un seul jeu dans la liste déroulante ou comme le jeu + les extensions en packages séparés.


Oui moi, y'a tout dedans, un seul jeu sous steam. Mais bien sûr des .ESP séparés pour ce qui est des fichiers de jeu + modding mais ça change rien.

----------


## Jughurta

> Une bonne âme pour me confirmer que j'ai bien compris ? 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...anced_Edition/
> 
> _Acheter Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition - Collector's Edition
> Includes: Two copies of Divinity: Original Sin – Enhanced Edition, Classic games Divine Divinity and Beyond Divinity, Design Documents, Art Pack and Soundtrack.f_
> 
> Pour 22€ (et 9c !) on obtient donc 2 copies du jeu; + les goodies ?
> Ce qui ferait une option de rêve pour un achat à 2, 11€/personne + l'un des deux aurait le droit à ses goodies ?
> 11€ c'est du jamais vu, non ?


What is included in the Collector's Edition:
- 1 Collector's Edition for the buyer (this is the game + design documents + artwork + soundtrack)
- Normal Edition DOS: Enhanced Edition as a gift copy for a friend.

Source Larian sur Steam

----------


## fletch2099

> Je peux te proposer des rabais *exceptionnels* sur mes fonds de bundle


Un jeu acheté, un jeu payé? Génial!!!

----------


## Ruvon

> Un jeu acheté, un jeu payé? Génial!!!


Si j'étais toi j'achèterais, Baalim n'a pas toujours proposé des deals aussi honnêtes  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

:Emo: 

Cossack III à 5.22 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7914/Cossacks-3/

----------


## Tenebris

> L.I.S.T.E., je t'ai enfin vaincue !


Bravo  :Prey:

----------


## FrousT

Globalement on peut désormais appeler bon plans tout ce qui n'est pas BF2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de photos et Sylvine qui nous lit peut être depuis l"équivalent CPC de Sainte-Hélène :

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Les DLC de Dishonored 1 trois fois plus chers tous réunis que le jeu de base, c'est tellement décevant  ::ninja::

----------


## Sandoo

Il me semblait avoir lu (ici ?) que c’était bientôt la mort d'humblebundle. C'est vrai ou juste rumeur ?
Je demande car leur monthly h1z1 fait très lowcost et il n'y a même pas de bundle en cours.

----------


## acdctabs

Il n'y a pas de bundle à cause du Black Friday. Rien de plus.

----------


## odji

gratuit: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2

http://store.steampowered.com/app/210770/Sanctum_2/

----------


## Baalim

> Il me semblait avoir lu (ici ?) que c’était bientôt la mort d'humblebundle. C'est vrai ou juste rumeur ?
> Je demande car leur monthly h1z1 fait très lowcost et il n'y a même pas de bundle en cours.


Faut pas prendre les cassandre au pied de la lettre.
L'acquisition du humble bundle par IGN suscite nécessairement des craintes mais l'objectif de la manoeuvre n'est clairement pas d'achever le site dans la foulée.


The flame in the flood gratos sur twitch prime.


Nouveau bundle synthwave chez groupees
https://groupees.com/synth10


Shadow of war à 35$ chez amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...DER&th=1&psc=1

25$ en boite sur ps4  ::O:

----------


## nova

Le jeu des chevaliers du zodiaque en solde sur steam c'est un jeu de combat ou c'est un BTA ?

----------


## Supergounou

T'as un lien? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et on dit btu  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> T'as un lien? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et on dit btu


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Boom:

----------


## Bobbin

> Une bonne âme pour me confirmer que j'ai bien compris ? 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...anced_Edition/
> 
> _Acheter Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition - Collector's Edition
> Includes: Two copies of Divinity: Original Sin – Enhanced Edition, Classic games Divine Divinity and Beyond Divinity, Design Documents, Art Pack and Soundtrack.f_
> 
> Pour 22€ (et 9c !) on obtient donc 2 copies du jeu; + les goodies ?
> Ce qui ferait une option de rêve pour un achat à 2, 11€/personne + l'un des deux aurait le droit à ses goodies ?
> 11€ c'est du jamais vu, non ?


Du coup à 11 euros le jeu m'intéresse carrément ! Des motivés pour un achat groupé ?

----------


## McCauley

> Le jeu des chevaliers du zodiaque en solde sur steam c'est un jeu de combat ou c'est un BTA ?


Un jeu de combat avec une camera bizarre, tu peux faire le tour de ton adversaire.

----------


## Wolverine

*Gamergate UK* fait tourner ses promos

Entres autres : 
*XCOM 2 - Digital Deluxe* : environ 16€
*Resident Evil 7* : environ 18€
*Resident Evil 7 Delux Edition* : environ 35€ (c'est bien la version complète ou y en a encore qui doit sortir ?)

----------


## Herr Peter

Allez hop, un bon plan un peu hors sujet, mais peut-être ça intéressera quand même une ou deux personnes ici: Black Friday Sale chez Escape Motions, qui sont entre autre les devs du logiciel *Rebelle 2*, qui permet de faire de très belles aquarelles numériques. Testé et approuvé  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le jeu des chevaliers du zodiaque en solde sur steam c'est un jeu de combat ou c'est un BTA ?


C'est un jeu de baston. Pour ceux qui ont connu le DA du Club Do' c'est une sacrée madeleine de Proust, avec les 4 arcs narratifs ( Sanctuaire, Asgard, Poseidon, Hadès), juste j'ai jamais trop réussi à modder les musiques du jeu pour remettre l'OST officiel dedans à la place des musiques du jeu (y a des tutos).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'as un lien? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et on dit btu


C'est un truc de précieuses, ton BTU. Exception culturelle Française baise ouais.

----------


## FB74

Et puis BTU: British Thermal Unit (qu'on voit sur les climatiseurs).  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Pour les plus radins, saint seiya à 10.10 € (hors coupon)

https://www.gamebillet.com/saint-seiya-soldiers-soul

----------


## FB74

> Pour les plus radins, saint seiya à 10.10 € (hors coupon)
> 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/saint-seiya-soldiers-soul


Baalim qui enflamme son cosmos...  ::wub:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pour les gros cochons : criminal girls 10 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/40...___INVITATION/

Je sens le dérapage arriver pour FB74  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa






> C'est un truc de précieuses, ton BTU. Exception culturelle Française baise ouais.


Baalim et Oldnoobie d'accord sur un même point, meilleur argument au monde en ma faveur. CQFD  :X1:

----------


## Sandoo

> Faut pas prendre les cassandre au pied de la lettre.
> L'acquisition du humble bundle par IGN suscite nécessairement des craintes mais l'objectif de la manoeuvre n'est clairement pas d'achever le site dans la foulée.


ok, cela dit le dernier humblemonthly fait pas rêver surtout quand on voit que le jeu est actuellement bradée sur steam xD
J'espere qu'il ne feront pas comme le dernier, jeux moisi mis en avant pour cacher une pépite

----------


## FB74

Il reste 3 "*Marvel vs Capcom Infinite*" PC à 9.99 euros sur la Fnac:
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1067657...nite-PC-Jeu-PC

Vu les critiques, je vais attendre que le jeu soit en version "full" (sans des DLC à acheter).

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim et Oldnoobie d'accord sur un même point, meilleur argument au monde en ma faveur. CQFD



Je reste persuadé qu'il existe en enfer un cercle spécialement dédié aux Ruvon et aux mecs qui causent BTU et chololatine

----------


## Baalim

> Il reste 3 "*Marvel vs Capcom Infinite*" PC à 9.99 euros sur la Fnac:
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1067657...nite-PC-Jeu-PC
> 
> Vu les critiques, je vais attendre que le jeu soit en version "full" (sans des DLC à acheter).


Vérification faite, il passe également à ce prix en magasin.

----------


## FB74

> Vérification faite, il passe également à ce prix en magasin.


Tu me le prends, je te le rachète à 5 euros ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

Hello, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon plan, mais j'ai vu passer ça sur D***labs. Assassin's creed origins à 37,35£ (environ 41€) : https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ASSASSI...origins?aff=cj

Ah sinon je viens de voir passer ça sur Mamazon : tomb raider (le premier des nouveaux) à 3,99€ https://www.amazon.fr/Tomb-Raider-Co...tomb+raider+pc

----------


## Herr Peter

Le très sympathique *Neon Struct* à 1.75$ sur Ich.io.

----------


## Baalim

Redout apparemment à 8.6€ avec le code BLACKFRIDAY10

----------


## pesos

Forza 7 est à 40 dollars sur amazon.com mais je ne sais pas si c'est zoné ou pas sur Windows store ?

----------


## johnclaude

Normalement oui. Il y a des prix sur le store français quand même



> forza motorsport 7
> édition standard 45,49€ 
> Édition deluxe 67.49€
> Édition utime golden pigeon 79.99€.

----------


## Brienne

Pas vu de prix particulièrement intéressants pour ces soldes. Certes, je ne suis pas "en chasse'" et je n'attends pas de jeux en particulier.
Je consulte juste ma shortlist isthereanydeal et... je passe mon tour.

----------


## Baalim

> Forza 7 est à 40 dollars sur amazon.com mais je ne sais pas si c'est zoné ou pas sur Windows store ?


Je n'avais pas eu de problème avec forza horizon 3.
Cela dit, j'avais jamais eu aucun problème avec les jeux uplay non plus avant wildlands  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

> Redout apparemment à 8.6€ avec le code BLACKFRIDAY10


Sur quel site ? ::happy2::

----------


## Wolverine

https://www.fanatical.com/en/black-friday  :Cigare: 

un deal chaque heure, chaque deal valable 24h

----------


## Tenebris

> https://www.fanatical.com/en/black-friday 
> 
> un deal chaque heure, chaque deal valable 24h


Super, merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Sur quel site ?


Ah, petit erreur de copier/coller.
Fanatical, en effet.

----------


## Baalim

Nouvelle vague de promotion chez Gog :

The signal from tolva 6.8$
Bombshell 4$
Shardlight 3$
Etc.

----------


## Nanaki

*Wolfenstein 2* pour 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* et *Wolfenstein 2 Digital Deluxe Edition* (jeu + season pass) pour 22,55£ soit environ *25,50€* chez Gamersgate UK avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*

Le *season pass* seul (si vous avez déjà le jeu) est à 7,37£ soit environ *8,50€* toujours avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*

*The Evil Within 2* est lui aussi à 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* encore avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*

D'ailleurs le CODE PROMO -18% fonctionne sur tous les jeux Bethesda soldés.

----------


## Clydopathe

> *Wolfenstein 2* pour 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* et *Wolfenstein 2 Digital Deluxe Edition* (jeu + season pass) pour 22,55£ soit environ *25,50€* chez Gamersgate UK avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> Le *season pass* seul (si vous avez déjà le jeu) est à 7,37£ soit environ *8,50€* toujours avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> *The Evil Within 2* est lui aussi à 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* encore avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> D'ailleurs le CODE PROMO -18% fonctionne sur tous les jeux Bethesda soldés.


Merci! je viens de me prendre Wolfenstein 2.

----------


## Gordor

> *Wolfenstein 2* pour 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* et *Wolfenstein 2 Digital Deluxe Edition* (jeu + season pass) pour 22,55£ soit environ *25,50€* chez Gamersgate UK avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> Le *season pass* seul (si vous avez déjà le jeu) est à 7,37£ soit environ *8,50€* toujours avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> *The Evil Within 2* est lui aussi à 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* encore avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> D'ailleurs le CODE PROMO -18% fonctionne sur tous les jeux Bethesda soldés.


J’ai su résister aux 22 euros mais là faut pas deconner. Ma femme ne te remercie pas.

----------


## Retrojm

Même chose, en tout point.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Wolfenstein 2* pour 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* et *Wolfenstein 2 Digital Deluxe Edition* (jeu + season pass) pour 22,55£ soit environ *25,50€* chez Gamersgate UK avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> Le *season pass* seul (si vous avez déjà le jeu) est à 7,37£ soit environ *8,50€* toujours avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> *The Evil Within 2* est lui aussi à 16,40£ soit environ *18,50€* encore avec le CODE PROMO -18% : *GGBethesda18*
> 
> D'ailleurs le CODE PROMO -18% fonctionne sur tous les jeux Bethesda soldés.


Incroyables ces prix Oo

----------


## sticky-fingers

NBA Playgrounds à un peu moins de 7€ 
https://isthereanydeal.com/#/page:ga...nbaplaygrounds

----------


## FB74

C'est un peu spécifique, mais à voir:

20$ de crédit offerts à dépenser sur le Humble Store pour une souscription annuelle au Humble Monthly

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un peu spécifique, mais à voir:
> 
> 20$ de crédit offerts à dépenser sur le Humble Store pour une souscription annuelle au Humble Monthly


Je suis con. J'ai acheté.
J'espère qu'il y aura au moins poney world 3 en early unlock pour janvier 2018.


Et un friday cra cra bundle.
https://www.indiegala.com/friday

Bof, au point où j'en suis...

----------


## fletch2099

> Je suis con. J'ai acheté.
> J'espère qu'il y aura au moins poney world 3 en early unlock pour janvier 2018.


Croisons les doigts!

----------


## Orkestra

> C'est un peu spécifique, mais à voir:
> 
> 20$ de crédit offerts à dépenser sur le Humble Store pour une souscription annuelle au Humble Monthly




10$ de cashback (qui arriveront sur votre compte le 28 novembre) si vous offrez le monthly à quelqu'un avant cette date.
En tous cas ils essaient de le refiler leur monthly, à croire que le rachat par IGN et les têtes d'affiche pourries en ont fait fuir certains... !

----------


## FB74

Je sens que Baalim va penser à moi...  ::wub:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Je sens que Baalim va penser à moi...


Ouais, je vais t'offrir un otakumaker bundle monthly. Tu vas voir, c'est presque pareil.

----------


## FB74

> Ouais, je vais t'offrir un otakumaker bundle monthly. Tu vas voir, c'est presque pareil.


"presque".  :Cigare:

----------


## n0ra

Toutes ces promos hors steam c'est à en perdre la tête  ::wacko:: . Vous pensez que les soldes de Noël seront équivalentes ou meilleurs ?

C'est pour savoir si je peux acheter maintenant ...

----------


## odji

rare,du bundle de jeu chez groupees, avec du neon qui picote les yeux: 

https://groupees.com/neon

----------


## Baalim

> rare,du bundle de jeu chez groupees, avec du neon qui picote les yeux: 
> 
> https://groupees.com/neon


Mais il sort d'où, celui-là ??
Y'a pas eu de préco ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toutes ces promos hors steam c'est à en perdre la tête . Vous pensez que les soldes de Noël seront équivalentes ou meilleurs ?
> 
> C'est pour savoir si je peux acheter maintenant ...


Il me semble peu vraisemblable que destiny 2, wolfenstein 2 et consorts tombent encore sensiblement plus bas d'ici un mois.
Finalement, le seul qui résiste pas mal, c'est AC origins.

Gamersgate se sent pas super bien :




> Juegos Bethesda reducidos hasta en un 75%! Ahorra 18% adicional utilizando el código: GGBethesda18!
> Muchos juegos Bethesda en descuento en éstos momentos, justo a tiempo para el Black Friday: Prey, DOOM, Wolfenstein II, Dishonored , Fallout , Skyrim, y ¡mucho mas! Útiliza el código GGBethesda18   durante el proceso de compra y recibe un 18% de descuento adicional!. Tambien puedes ahorrar hasta un 20% adicional en cualquier orden pagando con Razer zGold! De acuerdo con Razer website, ellos te dan hasta $20 en valor de zGold gratis cada vez que llenes al máximo tu cuenta este mes!



Virginia, toujours plus proche du sol : 0.75 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/virginia

Skullgirls : 0.99 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/skullgirls

----------


## JanSolo

Command Modern Air /Naval Operations WOTY à -75% sur fanatical: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/co...perations-woty
Avec le code BLACKFRIDAY10 ça le fait passer à 16€ et des brouettes au lieu de 73.99€!

Pour les nostalgiques d'harpoon ça le fait vraiment à pas cher.

----------


## Bobbin

Pour ceux qui voudraient un moyen de filtrer sur les jeux ayant des notes "overwhelmingly positive" (90+% de reviews positives) sur Steam pour les soldes, ce site le permet

----------


## Ruvon

Tu peux aussi trouver ça sur IsThereAnyDeal  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Command Modern Air /Naval Operations WOTY à -75% sur fanatical: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/co...perations-woty
> Avec le code BLACKFRIDAY10 ça le fait passer à 16€ et des brouettes au lieu de 73.99€!
> 
> Pour les nostalgiques d'harpoon ça le fait vraiment à pas cher.


Mega prix en effet !!! 
C'est touffu et pas très convivial niveau interface  mais c'est bien.  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin

punaise... 
je vais encore bouffer des pâtes jusqu’à la fin du mois avec vos bêtises !
 ::rolleyes:: 
Mais ce black Friday est terrible je trouve.. surtout pour des jeux qui sont sortis  il y a moins de 2 mois ...

----------


## Baalim

Petite promo Micromania sur les packs 2ds/3ds pour noël




> Pour tout achat d'un pack 3DS/2DS de la sélection, recevez gratuitement 3 jeux en versions téléchargeables exclusivement sur Micromania.fr. ! Recevez Zelda : A Link between Worlds, Luigi's Mansion 2 et Pokemon X ! Offre valable du 24 au 27 novembre 2017 exclusivement sur Micromania.fr dans la limite des stocks disponibles. Vous recevrez vos jeux environ 30 minutes après votre commande dans la rubrique "Mes DLC" de l'espace "Mon compte". Micromania se réserve le droit d’annuler, arrêter, modifier ou suspendre l’offre pour quelque raison que ce soit sans préavis.


Du côté de la fnac, c'est 2 jeux offerts (metroid et entraînement cérébral et 20 euros en cagnotte.

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Console-...2/a7366242/w-4

----------


## Baalim

Forza 7 édition ultime à 44.5£
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0731MZ6JD

Faut vouloir.

----------


## FB74

C'est pas un peu excessif comme prix ?  ::ninja:: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...timate-edition

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est pas un peu excessif comme prix ? 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...timate-edition


 ::O:

----------


## rogercoincoin

non ....  y a des fans...




j'en suis pas (pas ma génération... )   beurk !  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est pas un peu excessif comme prix ? 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...timate-edition





> The Ultimate Edition includes:
> 
>     The game
>     FighterZ Pass (8 new characters)
>     Anime Music Pack (11 songs from the Anime)
>     Commentator Voice Pack


Y a quand même le jeu, 8 persos, 11 musiques et le pack de voix.
Quand même hein.
Tout cela n'est pas gratuit.

J'espère tout de même qu'on peut acheter des lootboxes, parce que c'est presque du vol de vendre aussi peu cher.

Vivement les jeux à 200€.

----------


## FB74

> Y a quand même le jeu, 8 persos, 11 musiques et le pack de voix.
> Quand même hein.
> Tout cela n'est pas gratuit.
> 
> J'espère tout de même qu'on peut acheter des lootboxes, parce que c'est presque du vol de vendre aussi peu cher.
> 
> Vivement les jeux à 200€.


A 100 euros, un coffret avec des figurines, pourquoi pas, sinon...

----------


## n0ra

Le meilleur deal pour Injustice 2 c'est chez wingamestore ? ou vous avez d'autres adresses ?

----------


## Kargadum

D'autres adresses? En gris, Injustice 2 est un chouia moins cher sur instant gaming. Le site propose du reste des prix spéciaux pour le black friday.

----------


## odji

> Y a quand même le jeu, 8 persos, 11 musiques et le pack de voix.
> Quand même hein.
> Tout cela n'est pas gratuit.
> 
> J'espère tout de même qu'on peut acheter des lootboxes, parce que c'est presque du vol de vendre aussi peu cher.
> 
> Vivement les jeux à 200€.



t'as connu la neogeo?

----------


## Mastaba

Les consoles c'est de la triche.
Pour un joueur console, 70€ c'est le prix de base alors bon.

----------


## Kaede

Les jeux Neogeo coûtaient cher entre autres parce que la mémoire embarquée sur les cartouches coûtait cher.
Comparer ça avec le démat' aujourd'hui, ou les jeux en boîte actuels (la norme : pas de manuel, un disque et une boîte en plastoc') a peu de sens.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Un analyste de WallStreet a fait polémique récemment concernant le prix des jeux.
Autant je ne partage pas son analyse concernant les micro-transactions qui à mon sens ne devraient exister que dans les free 2 play, autant il faut aussi être honnête et constater que le prix des jeux a peu évolué en 20 ans.
Je me rappelle de jeux PC achetés à 329 francs, soit environ 50 euros (sans prendre en compte l'inflation qui plus est), et même d'une cartouche import SNES à 500 francs.

De l'autre coté, - au moins sur les jeux AAA - les moyens mis en oeuvre par les éditeurs/développeurs ont explosés.

----------


## DrGurdil

Oui mais quand tu fais le choix que l'attrait de ton jeu doit reposer des graphismes et des effets de dingue c'est pas au consommateur d'en payer le prix. Il y assez de jeux à très gros succès sortis ces dernières années qui n'ont pas nécessités les moyens de "AAA" pour prouver que c'est pas nécessaire pour faire un succès commercial.

D'un côté certains coûts ont augmentés et de l'autres certains ont fortement baissés donc l'un dans l'autre ça doit s'équilibrer.

----------


## Ruadir

Un jeu comme Hellblade est devenu rentable au bout de 1 mois et 250.000 exemplaires vendus. 
Et pourtant c'est 3 ans de boulot, des graphismes très jolis, une technique de motion-capture à la pointe et un travail sur la bande-son impeccable.

----------


## DrGurdil

Donc un jeu vendu 30€ rentable en 250k exemplaires, c'est bien que le coût s'équilibre au final. Bien ce que je dis  ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

> D'un côté certains coûts ont augmentés et de l'autres certains ont fortement baissés donc l'un dans l'autre ça doit s'équilibrer.


Je tablerai plutôt sur une base d'acheteurs potentiels bien supérieure qui permet d'absorber les coûts de développement et de marketing.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le meilleur deal pour Injustice 2 c'est chez wingamestore ? ou vous avez d'autres adresses ?


Pas vu d'autre deal, sur WGS pas oublier le code "itad" qui te rajoute un -6% ce qui fait le jeu à environ 33,50€.

----------


## jujupatate

> Je me rappelle de jeux PC achetés à 329 francs, soit environ 50 euros (sans prendre en compte l'inflation qui plus est), et même d'une cartouche import SNES à 500 francs.


Bubble Bobble NES à 550 Francs au Mammouth de Perpignan !!!

----------


## Ruvon

> Bubble Bobble NES à 550 Francs au Mammouth de Perpignan !!!


Le topic des vieux croutons, c'est à côté monsieur. N'oubliez pas votre déambulateur et votre rein artificiel en sortant.

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller le chercher à la Fnac, marvel vs capcom infinite à 15.36€
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

----------


## FB74

> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller le chercher à la Fnac, marvel vs capcom infinite à 15.36€
> https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv


Si tu me trouves Injustice 2 Ultimate Edition au même prix, je te fais un bisou sur la fesse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu me trouves Injustice 2 Ultimate Edition au même prix, je te fais un bisou sur la fesse.


Coup de pot, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible  :Sweat:

----------


## Dicentim

> Donc un jeu vendu 30€ rentable en 250k exemplaires, c'est bien que le coût s'équilibre au final. Bien ce que je dis


Oui enfin là à 250k exemplaires on atteint le seuil de rentabilité, c'est à dire que l'on commence à gagner de l'argent. 
Après il faut bien payer tous les développeurs.

----------


## Eradan

> Oui enfin là à 250k exemplaires on atteint le seuil de rentabilité, c'est à dire que l'on commence à gagner de l'argent. 
> Après il faut bien payer tous les développeurs.


Tu prends les choses à l'envers. Si le seuil de rentabilité est atteint, c'est que tous les frais de production, salaire des devs inclus, ont été payés.

----------


## Dicentim

Ah d'accord je n'avais pas compris ainsi.

----------


## TwinBis

Hellblade a mis 3 mois et 500k ventes pour atteindre l'équilibre, pas un mois.

Source.

----------


## Gloppy

> Un analyste de WallStreet a fait polémique récemment concernant le prix des jeux.


Je soupçonne cet "analyste" d'avoir une vision tronquée des choses (et je n'ai rien compris à sa comparaison entre le coût à l'heure du jeu vidéo et de la télévision - soit il passe son temps devant le télé-achat et ça lui coûte cher, soit il pense qu'on peut jouer aux jeux AAA sans télévision, sans doute en utilisant la Force puisqu'il parle de Star Wars).

Mais peut-on se fier à ses dires en sachant que c'est un actionnaire/collaborateur de EA ?
https://imgur.com/gallery/C4oxA

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense que les éditeurs tentent de faire passer la pilule en pleurant sur les coûts qui ont fortement augmentés mais ce qu'ils oublient de mentionner c'est que les nombres de consommateurs potentiels a lui aussi, explosé.
Le soucis, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de chiffres pour la vente de PC utilisés comme support de jeu ou pour le marché du smartphone (segments qui sont de plus en plus présent).
Les méthodes de consommations aussi ont évolués : combien de joueurs ont vendu GTA5 ou TLoU version PS3 pour acheter la version neuve PS4 ?

----------


## Ruadir

Ahh oui, j'ai confondu avec les premiers chiffres de vente.  :Facepalm: 

Du coup oui, Hellblade est rentable après 3 mois d'exploitation et 500.000 copies vendues, alors que l'estimation initiale était entre 6 et 9 mois.

----------


## Mastaba

> Un analyste de WallStreet a fait polémique récemment concernant le prix des jeux.
> Autant je ne partage pas son analyse concernant les micro-transactions qui à mon sens ne devraient exister que dans les free 2 play, autant il faut aussi être honnête et constater que le prix des jeux a peu évolué en 20 ans.
> Je me rappelle de jeux PC achetés à 329 francs, soit environ 50 euros (sans prendre en compte l'inflation qui plus est), et même d'une cartouche import SNES à 500 francs.
> 
> De l'autre coté, - au moins sur les jeux AAA - les moyens mis en oeuvre par les éditeurs/développeurs ont explosés.





> Si vous achetez Star Wars Battlefront II (60 $), dépensez 20 $ dans les microtransactions et jouez 2h30 par jour pendant un an, alors chaque heure passée vous coûtera moins de 40 centimes. Cette donnée est faible comparée à la télévision (entre 60 et 65 centimes), à la location d’un film (80 centimes) et à une sortie au cinéma (3 $)


Non mais avec son raisonnement débile qui comptabilise le prix de l'heure, un DVD n'est pas vendu assez cher parce qu'on peut relire son film 12 fois par jour aussi (rapport qualité/prix imbattable!), un jeu qui oblige à grinder comme un porc aura aussi un super rapport qualité/prix si il faut passer sa vie dessus.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ahh oui, j'ai confondu avec les premiers chiffres de vente. 
> 
> Du coup oui, Hellblade est rentable après 3 mois d'exploitation et 500.000 copies vendues, alors que l'estimation initiale était de 9 mois.


6 mois, en fait.

_Our prediction was to be at this point in 6 months from release._

----------


## Kaede

Au fait, je sais pas si c'est déjà passé sur ce topic mais un autre topic m'y fait penser...côté shoot'em up, sur Steam :
- Crimzon Clover WORLD IGNITION à 2€
- REVOLVER360 RE:ACTOR à 3€
- Kamui à 4€
- Ikaruga à 4.5€
Les Cave sont aussi en promo mais pas aussi bas

(et si qq'un sait ce que vaut le "Superplay Strategy Guide" de CCWI, ça m'intéresse)

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Mais peut-on se fier à ses dires en sachant que c'est un actionnaire/collaborateur de EA ?
> https://imgur.com/gallery/C4oxA


j'avais raté ça  ::lol:: 




> Je pense que les éditeurs tentent de faire passer la pilule en pleurant sur les coûts qui ont fortement augmentés mais ce qu'ils oublient de mentionner c'est que les nombres de consommateurs potentiels a lui aussi, explosé.


c'est pas faux mais le souci c'est le coût initial si le jeu ne marche pas
la marge d'erreur n'est pas la même. 




> un jeu qui oblige à grinder comme un porc aura aussi un super rapport qualité/prix si il faut passer sa vie dessus.


sauf que maintenant tu peux payer pour moins grinder grace aux microtransactions  ::trollface::   :Facepalm:

----------


## purEcontact

> c'est pas faux mais le souci c'est le coût initial si le jeu ne marche pas
> la marge d'erreur n'est pas la même.


C'est pour ça que le marché se standardise.

----------


## Mastaba

> sauf que maintenant tu peux payer pour moins grinder grace aux microtransactions


Ce qui est doublement négatif étant donné que tu paies plus pour jouer moins.

----------


## eeepc35

> Je me rappelle de jeux PC achetés à 329 francs, soit environ 50 euros (sans prendre en compte l'inflation qui plus est), et même d'une cartouche import SNES à 500 francs.


Pour être honnête, le coût de la vie évoluant, une cartouche SNES de 500FF vaudrait 113E maintenant. Non, les jeux ont baissé, surtout que les soldes sont bien plus courantes.

----------


## Eradan

Il y a 10 ans, un AAA PC coûtait 40-45€, le même sur console coûtait 60€. Aujourd'hui, c'est 60€ sur PC et 70€ sur consoles. Et rien ne justifie cette augmentation.

----------


## Jughurta

Le budget marketing qui a explosé et les fameux jeux en monde ouvert qui nécessitent forcément plus de travail ne justifient pas selon moi mais expliquent l'augmentation des coûts des jeux.

----------


## Eradan

Sauf que dans le même temps on a eu une baisse notable des coûts liés aux moteurs de jeu. Combien de jeux tournent encore sur un moteur maison?

----------


## Myope

Budget marketing..... Ton jeu, tu l'envois aux journalistes. Si il est bon, ils en parleront en bien et elle est faite ta pub.
Les gens du marketing, c'est la même engeance que les ressources inhumaines. Qu'ils meurent tous. :[

----------


## Yoryze

> Il y a 10 ans, un AAA PC coûtait 40-45€, le même sur console coûtait 60€. Aujourd'hui, c'est 60€ sur PC et 70€ sur consoles. Et rien ne justifie cette augmentation.


Au delà de l'inflation, la simple augmentation du coût de la vie est une justification acceptable : que ce soit pour un garagiste, un boulanger ou un studio de développement, entre les hausses globales, les législations fiscales ou même obligations et les changements sociaux, la hausse des prix est inévitable, bien que ça n'ait pas besoin d'être exponentiel, question d'impact et d'acceptation auprès du public/des clients.




> Sauf que dans le même temps on a eu une baisse notable des coûts liés aux moteurs de jeu. Combien de jeux tournent encore sur un moteur maison?


Je me suis fait exactement la même remarque hier en nettoyant mes dossiers Steam : il y a du Unity partout, le peu qu'il reste c'est UE, Quake ou Source, qui avaient pourtant la part du lion auparavant.

----------


## scritche

> Il y a 10 ans, un AAA PC coûtait 40-45€, le même sur console coûtait 60€. Aujourd'hui, c'est 60€ sur PC et 70€ sur consoles. Et rien ne justifie cette augmentation.


Ça s 'appel l'inflation, plus quelques taxes sur ci, des taxes sur ça, ton salaire a augmenté aussi normalement.

----------


## Kargadum

Il y a 15ans, je payais les grosses sorties ps1  80€ (je ne sais plus quel final fantasy était 90€). Mes premiers jeux pc, entre 50 et 60€.  
Évidemment, à cette époque j'allais dans des boutiques spécialisées de jeux vidéo, voir dans les grandes surfaces. Les premières ont fermé, les secondes je n'y achète plus rien. Les boutiques online et le démat ont bien fait baisser les prix, mine de rien. 

Les prix ci-dessus, c'était en Suisse, et je ne sais pas si ceux-ci correspondaient aux tarifs pratiqués en France. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que les prix se soient homogénéisés.

Du coup, je trouve qu'on paye moins cher qu'avant malgré l'inflation. Sans parler d'attendre 1 voir 2 mois pour avoir déjà une baisse de tarif. Ne parlons même pas de 12 mois, des soldes événementielles, des bundles et des sites gris  :Cigare:  . 

Reste les dlc. Certain sont comparables aux extensions et addon d'autrefois, très intéressants donc, d'autres se multiplient comme des champignons. 

Bref, à part EA avec sa politique tarifaire, et des éditeurs comme paradox qui peut sortir une pléthore de dlc (ces deux exemples font des bons jeux), on s'en sort bien, pour l'instant.

----------


## Marmottas

Sinon, le FF le moins cher c'est lequel ? (j'essaie de recentrer le sujet  ::P: )

----------


## Mastaba

Avant, on allait acheter son jeu physique boite chez un revendeur, dont le prix comprenais le coût de la boite (qui était une vraie boite cartonnée avec un vrai manuel dedans), le pressage des disques, plus toute la logistique de stockage, transport ainsi que les marges des grossistes et revendeurs jusqu'à celle de la boutique elle même.
Il n'y avait pas de DLC ni d'achats ingame, on pouvait souvent faire/utiliser des mods amateurs gratuits capables de transfigurer des jeux, à l'image de CS qui est toujours joué aujourd'hui.
Les maps, skins et total conversions amateurs fleurissaient.
Les extensions officielles présentaient quand à elles du vrai contenu, et étaient parfois même stand alone; les rajouts de petit contenu de type maps/unités/skins étaient eux fournis gratuitement aux acheteurs du jeu d'origine, on appelait ca le suivi du jeu.
Les jeux pouvaient être prêtés et revendus, et restaient libre de toute plateforme externe.

Aujourd'hui on achète sa clé dématérialisée, qui s'affranchit de tout coût de fabrication physique, la logistique se réduit au serveur et à sa bande passante pour uploader le jeu (une bande passante souvent insuffisante comme on le constate à chaque gros lancement), évidemment plus aucune trace de manuel qui avait déjà disparu des boitiers dvd qui ne conservaient qu'une feuille volante avec un avertissement sur l'épilepsie, si on était chanceux.
De même que les disques pressés pourtant bien pratique pour les faibles connections ont disparus.
Plus aucun intermédiaire à payer étant donné qu'on achète désormais directement sur le site de l'éditeur.
Les extensions sont maintenant de pauvres DLC avec trois maps et cinq skins (du contenu souvent disponible dans le jeu original mais bloqué, l'arrivée des jeux vendus en kit), vendues au prix de l'or.
Des DLC qui deviennent quasiment obligatoires dans les jeux multi sous peine de ne pas pouvoir rejoindre les serveurs qui les utilisent. Le suivi est réduit au strict minimum parce que de toute manière un jeu chasse l'autre, et si on veut continuer à jouer il faudra passer sur la nouvelle version annuelle. A tout ca se rajoutent les micro-transactions, les infâmes lootboxes et autres mécanismes de F2P.
Bien sûr les jeux sont désormais liés aux plateformes de leurs éditeurs, ce qui rends tout prêt ou revente impossible.

Et pourtant le prix n'a pas baissé, comme il n'avait pas baissé à l'époque de l'introduction du CD-ROM qui apportaient à l'époque une protection anti-copie de par l'absence de graveur.
De même que les protection de type denuvo n'ont pas engendrées de baisse de prix pendant la période où elles étaient inviolées.

Reste les soldes effectivement, mais à l'époque il y avait déjà les gammes budget qui rééditaient des jeux pour 99Frs.

----------


## Eradan

> Ça s 'appel l'inflation, plus quelques taxes sur ci, des taxes sur ça, ton salaire a augmenté aussi normalement.


150€ en 10 ans, soit un peu plus de 15% de mieux. Un jeu PC coûte 50% plus cher en 2017 qu'en 2007, et ça continue de monter. L'inflation n'explique ni ne justifie l'augmentation du prix des jeux.

Edit: On parle d'il y a 10 ans, pas d'il y a 20 ans. Une très grosse partie des ventes de l'époque se faisait déjà en dématérialisé. Je n'ai jamais eu de boîte pour Demigod, Counter Strike Source, Team Fortress 2 ou Prince of Persia.

----------


## schouffy

> Budget marketing..... Ton jeu, tu l'envois aux journalistes. Si il est bon, ils en parleront en bien et elle est faite ta pub.
> Les gens du marketing, c'est la même engeance que les ressources inhumaines. Qu'ils meurent tous. :[


Les exemples récents de jeux très bien accueillis par la presse mais aux ventes déplorables ne manque pourtant pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avant, (...)


Les coûts de prod ont explosé, ça n'a plus rien à voir. Doom en 1993 c'était 5 gus, Doom en 2016 c'est plusieurs centaines. Heureusement que le public est beaucoup plus large qu'avant, sinon on payerait nos jeux une fortune.

----------


## Yoryze

> 150€ en 10 ans, soit un peu plus de 15% de mieux. Un jeu PC coûte 50% plus cher en 2017 qu'en 2007, et ça continue de monter. L'inflation n'explique ni ne justifie l'augmentation du prix des jeux.


Bah... si, en partie, mais il ne faut pas se fier à la seule inflation française, et encore moins à l'inflation seule. On parle en plus d'un marché mondial, vecteur d'énormément de subtilités, taux de change, accords internationaux, taxations spécifiques... 
Mais pour les plus simples calculs, rien que les frais de bâtiment (loyer, assurances, énergie...), les petites merdes comme les panneaux d'interdiction de fumer, les extincteurs, l'obligation de vérifier les ascenseurs ou tout matériel tout les X temps, les mutuelles obligatoires en France : ça se répercute sur le client.

EDIT : ne pas oublier que l'inflation c'est une valeur d'indice basée sur des biens ou des services ciblés desquels on tire une moyenne.
Il faut regarder ça de façon un peu plus satellitaire et se dire qu'il peut y avoir des sacrés écarts, et qu'au delà du chiffre il y a le concept des fluctuations économiques.
Bref, perso, le prix des jeux vidéo je ne trouve pas ça déconnant dans l'ensemble, je ne me sens pas plus pauvre qu'avant.  :;):

----------


## Ruadir

Non mais globalement les produits de premières nécessité sont de plus en plus chers mais ceux de divertissement ont une tendance à baisser j'ai l'impression.

Les DVD/blu-ray sont incroyablement plus abordables aujourd'hui qu'il y a 10 ans. 
C'est pareil pour les livres (sauf en France) ainsi que les téléviseurs et appareils électroménager.

Les salaires aussi.  ::ninja:: 
Après si ils veulent mettre les jeux à 150 euros, pas de problème. Mais qu'ils ne viennent pas chialer sur la drastique diminution de clientèle ensuite.

----------


## FB74

Et des bons plans sinon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Houla, j'ai raté le débat  ::O: 

Planet nomads à 13$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...f9b38-95037957

----------


## n0ra

> Et des bons plans sinon ?


Faut attendre ceux de Noël maintenant, courage.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Houla, j'ai raté le débat 
> 
> Planet nomads à 13$
> https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...f9b38-95037957


Déjà à ce prix ? J'ai bien fait d'arrêter les KS de jeux vidéos...

J'en profite pour ne pas remercier celui qui a relayé l'offre des 20$ offerts pour une souscription d'un an au Humble Bundle...  ::(: 
J'avais réussi à décrocher il y a un mois!  :Cell:

----------


## FB74

> J'en profite pour ne pas remercier celui qui a relayé l'offre des 20$ offerts pour une souscription d'un an au Humble Bundle... 
> J'avais réussi à décrocher il y a un mois!


 :Cigare:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 


Oui c'est bien de toi dont je parlais...
Toujours se méfier des individus aux grosses lunettes de soleil.

----------


## Eradan

> Bah... si, en partie, mais il ne faut pas se fier à la seule inflation française, et encore moins à l'inflation seule. On parle en plus d'un marché mondial, vecteur d'énormément de subtilités, taux de change, accords internationaux, taxations spécifiques... 
> Mais pour les plus simples calculs, rien que les frais de bâtiment (loyer, assurances, énergie...), les petites merdes comme les panneaux d'interdiction de fumer, les extincteurs, l'obligation de vérifier les ascenseurs ou tout matériel tout les X temps, les mutuelles obligatoires en France : ça se répercute sur le client.
> 
> EDIT : ne pas oublier que l'inflation c'est une valeur d'indice basée sur des biens ou des services ciblés desquels on tire une moyenne.
> Il faut regarder ça de façon un peu plus satellitaire et se dire qu'il peut y avoir des sacrés écarts, et qu'au delà du chiffre il y a le concept des fluctuations économiques.
> Bref, perso, le prix des jeux vidéo je ne trouve pas ça déconnant dans l'ensemble, je ne me sens pas plus pauvre qu'avant.


On parle bien des taxes que personne ne paie?  ::trollface:: 

Si tu veux entrer dans le détail, ça joue aussi dans l'autre sens: délocalisation des serveurs, mutualisation, chute du prix du stockage, suppression des coûts de fabrication, de stockage et de transport des produits physiques, et ainsi de suite. Mécaniquement, la disparition des intermédiaires de vente physique aurait dû plus que compenser la seule inflation (15% d'inflation, 20 à 30% de marge). Et j'en remets une couche sur les moteurs de jeux, parce que c'était un poste de dépense important qui a quasiment disparu.

----------


## nova

> I*l y a 15ans, je payais les grosses sorties ps1  80€* (je ne sais plus quel final fantasy était 90€). M.


Tu parles d'import la. 80€ = environ 500 francs. Hors les jeux PS1 c'etait maxi 400 francs. Je suis meme à peu près certain d'avoir payé FF7 350 francs à sa sortie.

----------


## Yoryze

> On parle bien des taxes que personne ne paie?


Taxes ?  ::huh:: 
Sauf un point je n'ai cité que du facturé : 



> taux de change, accords internationaux (...) frais de bâtiment (loyer, assurances, énergie...), (...) panneaux d'interdiction de fumer, les extincteurs, l'obligation de vérifier les ascenseurs ou tout matériel (...) mutuelles obligatoires


Libre à toi de ne pas payer ton loyer ni tes charges, si tu estimes que ce sont des taxes et que tu en es exempt.
Perso j'arrête le HS, mais là je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de répondre, il y a un problème de compréhension ou de mauvaise foi.  :tired: 



EDIT : ouais, tu vois que ce que tu veux voir. "SAUF UN POINT". Bref, ciao.

----------


## Eradan

T'as la mémoire courte  ::rolleyes:: 




> taxations spécifiques...

----------


## Mastaba

> Les exemples récents de jeux très bien accueillis par la presse mais aux ventes déplorables ne manque pourtant pas.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Les coûts de prod ont explosé, ça n'a plus rien à voir. Doom en 1993 c'était 5 gus, Doom en 2016 c'est plusieurs centaines. Heureusement que le public est beaucoup plus large qu'avant, sinon on payerait nos jeux une fortune.


Sauf que les bénéfices ne vont pas chez les développeurs, cf "au coin du jeu" du dernier CPC, mais chez les actionnaires.
L'argument de la nécessité de faire payer les joueurs (par le prix du jeu, par les DLC, par les µtransactions, par les lootboxes, par...) parce que c'est nécessaire à la fabrication de jeux toujours plus ambitieux est un peu bancal. Avant, l'argument avancé était le piratage, ca n'était toujours qu'une excuse.

Un CoD IW était vendu en version boite avec le jeu intégralement sur DVD, CoD WW2 n'est qu'une boite vide, pourtant les deux jeux ne sont pas fondamentalement différents dans leur développement, Infinite Warfare n'est pas un vieux jeu codé par trois gars dans leur garage. Ni BF1. Ni GTA5.

Les jeux Ubi sont désormais 100% dématérialisés, on ne trouve même pas de boites vides en magasin, etpourtant leur prix est resté identique. Là aussi il y a d'autres jeux AAA qui sortent en même temps qui font l'effort de fournir une version physique (qui coûte bien plus qu'une CDkey en fabrication/transport/logistique/marge distributeur) au même prix voir moins cher.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Houla, j'ai raté le débat


c'est un peu ma faute  ::happy2:: 

Du coup, je rejoue la carte _"propose un bon plan"_ : *NBA Playgrounds* encore plus à son lowest à 5€ et des poussières

Et pour ceux qui l'ont raté sur Amazon, Virginia à moins de 1€

----------


## Kargadum

> Tu parles d'import la. 80€ = environ 500 francs. Hors les jeux PS1 c'etait maxi 400 francs. Je suis meme à peu près certain d'avoir payé FF7 350 francs à sa sortie.


C'était en Suisse, mais ma conversion est boiteuse vu qu'il n'y avait pas encore d'€. 100Francs suisses =~ 400 Francs en effet (86€). Bha FF7 était à ce prix là chez moi, ça m'avait marqué car c'était la première fois que je voyais un jeu passer le seuil des 100 boules  ::sad:: 

Edit: 20ans bowdel!

----------


## velociraptor

On paye les jeux plus chers qu'avant, le moteur de jeu coûte moins cher, il n'y a plus de coup de distribution de supports physiques, mais il y a le coup de l'inflation et du nombre d'employés (des centaines) pour créer le jeu, et la pub. En fait ils vont bientôt mettre la clef sous la porte  :Cigare:  C'est connu.

Pour les indés, je dis pas, mais quand même Ubisoft franchement :
Je viens d'acheter AC Origin, je le download sur uplay (40 Go), je DL à la vitesse maximum de ma connexion ADSL (1 MB/sec, j'en ai pour 2 jours), et cette merde de soft upload au max à 40 ko/sec (je l'ai bien vérifié et confirmé sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr).
En gros uplay transforme mon PC en plateforme de p2p. Donc la connexion est pourrie, et on ne peut plus jouer en multi sur d'autres jeux car le ping passe à 200 msec.
Ils ont pas les moyens de se payer des serveurs ? Je pense qu'ils font tout pour gagner du fric au maximum, aucun respect du joueur, et impossibilité de limiter l'upload dans les options Uplay.
Le joueur qui paie le jeu, et bien il upload en p2p pour diffuser le jeu. C'est pas de la vaseline, c'est des gravillons...
Obligé d'installer cette appli   :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## n0ra

C'est bien la première fois que j'entend ça, le téléchargement d'un jeu qui utilise l'upload au maximum ( via la plateforme ). Pourquoi faire, quel intérêt ? 
On télécharge bien leurs jeux via serveurs dédiés et non via un système P2P.

----------


## Mastaba

L'intérêt est de faire des économies sur leurs serveurs.
Et tu peux très bien télécharger ton jeu via un système de p2p, alimenté par les serveurs de l'éditeur pour seeder un minimum.
Les mecs bientôt ils vont foutre un mineur de bitcoin dans leur launchers.

----------


## pipoop

Chuuut ils vont t'entendre

----------


## la Vieille

> On paye les jeux plus chers qu'avant, le moteur de jeu coûte moins cher, il n'y a plus de coup de distribution de supports physiques, mais il y a le coup de l'inflation et du nombre d'employés (des centaines) pour créer le jeu, et la pub. En fait ils vont bientôt mettre la clef sous la porte  C'est connu.


À propos, on sait de combien ont varié les ventes dans le même temps ? Avec la démocratisation des PC et des consoles, le nombre de clients a explosé, est resté stationnaire, a décru ? Quelqu'un sait ?

Concernant les bénéfices, on sait qu'ils ont explosé (bénéfices records pour l'industrie sur ces dernières années) et qu'au moins un français sur deux joue régulièrement (au moins deux fois par semaine).

----------


## odji

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/418054...ptes-steam.htm

125 millions de compte steam~  

Alors les bundles avec leur 5-10.000 ventes ca reste vraiment une niche. Meme Humble bumble au max, ca touche pas 1% des consommateurs..

----------


## Oldnoobie

Faudra pas oublier de corréler la hausse du nombre de joueurs avec la hausse de nombre de jeux mis sur le marché.

----------


## la Vieille

Pondérée, la corrélation, afin de ne pas obtenir une répartition uniforme de l'ensemble des joueurs sur l'ensemble des jeux.

----------


## odji

> Pondérée, la corrélation, afin de ne pas obtenir une répartition uniforme de l'ensemble des joueurs sur l'ensemble des jeux.


Non.

Insuffisant, car: https://nofrag.com/2014/04/17/44907/

----------


## Ouamdu

> Budget marketing..... Ton jeu, tu l'envois aux journalistes. Si il est bon, ils en parleront en bien et elle est faite ta pub.
> Les gens du marketing, c'est la même engeance que les ressources inhumaines. Qu'ils meurent tous. :[


Une puissante analyse, objective et extrêmement bien documentée, du marché du jeu vidéo. Merci.

----------


## la Vieille

> Non.
> 
> Insuffisant, car: https://nofrag.com/2014/04/17/44907/


C'est ce que je disais  :^_^:

----------


## nova

> C'était en Suisse, mais ma conversion est boiteuse vu qu'il n'y avait pas encore d'€. 100Francs suisses =~ 400 Francs en effet (86€). Bha FF7 était à ce prix là chez moi, ça m'avait marqué car c'était la première fois que je voyais un jeu passer le seuil des 100 boules 
> 
> Edit: 20ans bowdel!


Je m'excuse d'insister mais je comprends pas ta conversion. 400 francs français ca fait dans les 60€ pas 86€.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Sinon on peut revenir aux bons plans ? On se croirait un peu sur le topic des news là....

----------


## Hilikkus

C'est ptet le moment de lancer un topic bon plan sans flood ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est ptet le moment de lancer un topic bon plan sans flood ?


 Excellente idée. Comme ça on pourra l'achever une deuxième fois  :Cigare: 



Les vendeurs d'Auchan Villeneuve-d'Ascq devaient être un peu fatigués pour proposer injustice 2 à cinq euros sur x1

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/i...-v2-59-1123195




Heroin anthem zero à 6.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...e-Anthem-Zero/

Megaman collection legacy 2 à 7.1£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MEGA-MA...cy-colection-2

Le premier à 3.78£.


Elite dangerous, commander pass et horizon à 23.84 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...deluxe-edition

----------


## Xavyerfr

Suite a mon achat d'une manette xbox sur Amazon j'ai eu droit a des "Offres Spéciales" qui ne m'intéresse pas.

"Bonne Nouvelle! Votre commande donne droit à un code de réduction d'une valeur de 10€ pour l'achat d'un Abonnement Xbox Live Gold 12 mois | Xbox Live - Code jeu à télécharger. Votre code sera envoyé dès que votre commande est expédiée. Plus d'informations (des restrictions s'appliquent)
Votre code promotionnel:

4UP9-QABLFV-RPN4UX

Bonne Nouvelle! Votre commande donne droit à un code de réduction d'une valeur de 10% pour l'achat d'un EA Access – Abonnement d'un an [Extension du Jeu] [Xbox One – Code jeu à télécharger]. Votre code sera envoyé dès que votre commande est expédiée. Plus d'informations (des restrictions s'appliquent)

Votre code promotionnel:

B2J6-3KJZ59-ZNZRAT

Bonne Nouvelle! Votre commande donne droit à un code de réduction d'une valeur de 6.50€ pour l'achat d'un Abonnement Xbox Live Gold 3 mois [Code Digital - Xbox Live]. Votre code sera envoyé dès que votre commande est expédiée. Plus d'informations (des restrictions s'appliquent) "
Votre code promotionnel:

N7K5-F92VSU-6CV5SK

----------


## Baalim

Rise of tomb raider 20th anniversary à 13.2 € avec le code 4CLHR7-XTQH86-7NJSTM

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...tm_campaign=cj

*Dawn of andromeda* à 11.20 € avec ce code.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dawn-of-andromeda/

*Tokyo dark* à 10.70 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/tokyo-dark-pc/

*Rising storm 2* vietnam à 9.2 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...orm-2-vietnam/

Geekbench 4 gratos sur android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...geekbench4.pro

----------


## Montigny

> Sinon on peut revenir aux bons plans ? On se croirait un peu sur le topic des news là....






> C'est ptet le moment de lancer un topic bon plan sans flood ?


Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant , mais un tel topic a existé. Il n'y a pas très longtemps , on nous a demandé de faire un choix (car les 2 topics cohabitaient et il n'y avait pas forcément les mêmes "bons plans" dans les 2). C'est le topic à flood qui a été choisi. Maintenant , fallait s'y attendre que les bons plans soient noyés dans la masse de flood  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Faut dire, si le topic du sans flood n'avait pas tourné à un rythme de deux bons plans par mois, les choses auraient peut être été différentes  ::siffle::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant , mais un tel topic a existé. Il n'y a pas très longtemps , on nous a demandé de faire un choix (car les 2 topics cohabitaient et il n'y avait pas forcément les mêmes "bons plans" dans les 2). C'est le topic à flood qui a été choisi. Maintenant , fallait s'y attendre que les bons plans soient noyés dans la masse de flood


Je le sais bien, j'ai même voté pour le topic avec flood  :;):  Mon message était un gentil troll en référence au feu topic sans vie et avare en bon plan

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant , mais un tel topic a existé. Il n'y a pas très longtemps , on nous a demandé de faire un choix (car les 2 topics cohabitaient et il n'y avait pas forcément les mêmes "bons plans" dans les 2). C'est le topic à flood qui a été choisi. Maintenant , fallait s'y attendre que les bons plans soient noyés dans la masse de flood


Si je suis au courant, et le flood ne me gène pas plus que ça, mais là ça faisait 3-4 pages de discussion sans bon plan, c'est plus du flood à ce niveau-là  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon plan : le bien pourri *Space Hulk Death Wing* est à encore 20€ sur Steam en raison d'une promo bidon de 50% sur le tarif normal totalement malhonnête de 40€.

----------


## pikkpi

Ya un joli bundle chez fanatical mais le site est en rade
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-4

1€
From the Depths
Damned
Marooners
140

5,09€
Valley
Stasis
Bohemian Killing
Lethe - ep1
Project Remedium
The Uncertain - ep1
Steamburg
Guardians of Ember 

10,09€
Dex
The Sexy Brutale



-
----

A la fnac....
MvC Infinite à ...... 9,99 €  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Ya un joli bundle chez fanatical mais le site est en rade
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-4
> 
> 1€
> From the Depths
> Damned
> Marooners
> 140
> 
> ...


Joli  ::): 

Edit : le site fonctionne mais il faut nettoyer le cache du navigateur...

Vachement moins joli :
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-game-lover-1

----------


## Mastaba

Y a un nouveau truc chez chrono.gg ?
Le chronomicon avec un nouveau jeu tout les 3h (ou si les clés sont épuisées).
Du coups faut revenir chopper les points tout les 3h pour pas casser son streak?

----------


## Harvester

> Bon plan : le bien pourri *Space Hulk Death Wing* est à encore 20€ sur Steam en raison d'une promo bidon de 50% sur le tarif normal totalement malhonnête de 40€.


Encore cher mais pas pourri en fait  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Y a un nouveau truc chez chrono.gg ?
> Le chronomicon avec un nouveau jeu tout les 3h (ou si les clés sont épuisées).
> Du coups faut revenir chopper les points tout les 3h pour pas casser son streak?


Aucune idée de comment ça marche, mais je pense que même s'il y a des pièces toutes les 3 heures (ce dont je doute, je pense que c'est juste le jeu qui change), ça cassera pas ton combo si tu le fais qu'une fois.
Sinon, parmi les jeux chrono.gg contre pièces, y a Frog Climbers qui peine à trouver preneur. Si vous avez des amis avec lesquels jouer en local et une manette par joueur (pas possible de jouer au clavier), n'hésitez pas, ça fait mal aux mains mais c'est très fun.

----------


## Mastaba

Ah oui et là c'est *Enter the Gungeon* à $5.

----------


## la Vieille

> Si je suis au courant, et le flood ne me gène pas plus que ça, mais là ça faisait 3-4 pages de discussion sans bon plan, c'est plus du flood à ce niveau-là


Ah oui, mais c'est pas la faute de ceux qui floodent, c'est la faute de ceux qui postent plus de bons plans  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah oui, mais c'est pas la faute de ceux qui floodent, c'est la faute de ceux qui postent plus de bons plans


Meilleur résumé ever.  :Clap:

----------


## Supergounou

> 5,09€
> Valley
> Stasis


 ::O:   ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

A priori, la liste des 8.jeux chrono.gg

Here are all the deals, the list was up on the website by accident and I managed to snap it:

$5 Enter the Gungeon

$4 OneShot

$20 Galaxy Civilizations III + Mercenaries Expansion

$5 Chronicon

$15 Shadow Warrior 2

$5 Ultimate Chicken Horse

$14 Car Mechanic Simulator 2018

$8 SUPERHOT

----------


## leboz

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided à 6.74€ sur Humble

----------


## Myope

> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided à 6.74€ sur Humble


Encore trop cher pour ce que c'est.

----------


## leboz

> Encore trop cher pour ce que c'est.


J'avais lu qu'il était mal optimisé .. ça a été réglé ? Et sur le fond, c'est une purge par rapport à Revolution ??

----------


## Myope

C'est l'histoire qui est une purge : courte et entrecoupée de quête fedex. Sinon il tourne bien et c'est jolie.
Une honte par rapport aux anciens opus.

----------


## Flad

Question "à la Flad".
Je m'abonne quand au montlhy pour n'avoir que celui de décembre ? (et janvier parce que j'oublierai de me désinscrire à temps).

----------


## Gordor

DEUS ex n’a jamais voulu que je le finisse. Gros bug sur la fin où le niveau ne se chargeait pas en dehors de quelques murs. Je lui pisse donc à la raie.

----------


## n0ra

> Ya un joli bundle chez fanatical mais le site est en rade
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-4
> 
> 1€
> From the Depths
> Damned
> Marooners
> 140
> 
> ...


Et le code *BLACKFRIDAY10* est toujours applicable, le bundle revient à 9.08€.

----------


## Myope

3 dlc gratuits pour rome 2 sur total war acces. Le dlc warth of sparta (que j'ai failli acheter hier), 2 cultures packs et une reduc de 66% pour rome 2. 
https://dashboard.totalwar.com/home
edit : Faites gaffe, vous pouvez n'en prendre qu'un seul au fait! J'ai pris sparte.

----------


## Kaede

> Et le code *BLACKFRIDAY10* est toujours applicable, le bundle revient à 9.08€.


Bien vu, mais je crois qu'ils l'ont compris aussi car ça marche plus  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

> Question "à la Flad".
> Je m'abonne quand au montlhy pour n'avoir que celui de décembre ? (et janvier parce que j'oublierai de me désinscrire à temps).


Que celui de décembre, c'est à dire celui dans lequel il y a H1Z1 ? Tu t'abonnes maintenant, tu débloque l'early acces pour H1Z1 (ce qui devrait se faire automatiquement je pense, puisqu'on est dans la dernière semaine) et tu te désabonnes dans la foulée pour ne pas oublier, comme ça tu n'auras pas le bundle de janvier !
Si c'est bien ce que tu veux faire tu peux même t'arranger avec quelqu'un pour qu'il te le gift, puisqu'il y a une offre en ce moment : 10€ de cashback pour celui qui offre le monthly actuel à quelqu'un.

Si ce que tu veux, c'est le monthly qui viendra après celui avec H1Z1, tu attends qu'il soit révélé vendredi, tu t'abonnes en débloquant l'early access et tu te désabonnes dans la foulée.  ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 





> 10$ de cashback (qui arriveront sur votre compte le 28 novembre) si vous offrez le monthly à quelqu'un avant cette date.
> En tous cas ils essaient de le refiler leur monthly, à croire que le rachat par IGN et les têtes d'affiche pourries en ont fait fuir certains... !






*edit :* bon, pour le cashback c'est à voir parce que :




> "Terms and Conditions: This promotion is limited to the purchase of Humble Monthly gift between 10:00 AM PT on 11/24/2017 and 10:00 AM PT on 11/28/17. Single use coupon. *This offer only applies to users who receive this email*. Coupon redeemable for items on the Humble Store. Coupon expires 30 days after being granted and is issued in US Dollar. This coupon may not be combined with other identical coupons in the same transaction, may not be combined with other Humble Bundle coupons. Coupon will be granted on Tuesday 11/28. Coupon has no cash value. Void where prohibited or restricted by law. Coupon may not be reproduced, copied, purchased, traded or sold. Unauthorized transfer of coupon and internet distribution strictly prohibited."


Cette offre ne s'applique qu'à ceux qui auraient reçu l'e-mail d'Humble Bundle donc... :/

----------


## Harvester

Tu veux t'abonner pour H1Z1 Flad ?

----------


## Kargadum

> 3 dlc gratuits pour rome 2 sur total war acces. Le dlc warth of sparta (que j'ai failli acheter hier), 2 cultures packs et une reduc de 66% pour rome 2. 
> https://dashboard.totalwar.com/home
> edit : Faites gaffe, vous pouvez n'en prendre qu'un seul au fait! J'ai pris sparte.


Merci, j'oublie à chaque fois l'existence de cette plateforme.  :;): 

Pour Space Hulk Death Wing, grosse déception, surtout que je n'ai pas pu me le rembourser. Injouable pour moi, en 1440p avec une 1070gtx. Mêmes fps en low ou en ultra, drop de fps à cause de certains *sons*  dans des couloirs vides  ::wacko::  . Lors des swarm on n'en parle même pas. Une connaissance y a pris du plaisir en 1080p, avec toutefois des drop de fps toujours. Mais oui, très joli.

----------


## Baalim

Rainbow six : siege,  Year 2 Pass à 13.47 € (12.12£ sur la version UK)
https://www.gamersgate.com/DLC-TCR6S...ege-year-2-pas

----------


## Baalim

*Shadow of war à 24.61 €* avec le code SoW18
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MIDDLE-...-shadow-of-war

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse trouver plus bas à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## banditbandit

Batman: Arkham Knight [Code Jeu PC - Steam] à 6.79 € chez Amazon.

----------


## Flad

> Que celui de décembre, c'est à dire celui dans lequel il y a H1Z1 ? Tu t'abonnes maintenant, tu débloque l'early acces pour H1Z1 (ce qui devrait se faire automatiquement je pense, puisqu'on est dans la dernière semaine) et tu te désabonnes dans la foulée pour ne pas oublier, comme ça tu n'auras pas le bundle de janvier !
> Si c'est bien ce que tu veux faire tu peux même t'arranger avec quelqu'un pour qu'il te le gift, puisqu'il y a une offre en ce moment : 10€ de cashback pour celui qui offre le monthly actuel à quelqu'un.
> 
> Si ce que tu veux, c'est le monthly qui viendra après celui avec H1Z1, tu attends qu'il soit révélé vendredi, tu t'abonnes en débloquant l'early access et tu te désabonnes dans la foulée. 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit :* bon, pour le cashback c'est à voir parce que :
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette réponse détaillée !



> Tu veux t'abonner pour H1Z1 Flad ?


Nope, H1Z1 je me demande même si je l'ai pas déjà.
En fait je me laisse avoir par mes idées à la con du style "c'est le bundle de noël y aura forcément un super truc dedans".


Et à la relecture j'ai un doute sur, je vais peut être prendre celui de décembre (proche donc) ET celui de janvier (moins proche btw).

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

> *Shadow of war à 24.61 €* avec le code SoW18
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-MIDDLE-...-shadow-of-war
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse trouver plus bas à l'heure actuelle.


Ah ben merci, cette fois-ci j'ai craqué !  :^_^:

----------


## Bobbin

Attention, aujourd'hui c'est le dernier jour des soldes Steam. Fin à 19h.

----------


## Baalim

Skyrim 2.74 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim

Allez, doit bien rester quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas encore...


Médaille d'or de la performance la plus inutile du moment pour Fatal Gem.

Un match 3... en VR
http://store.steampowered.com/app/54...atch3_VR_Game/

----------


## znokiss

Bad Rats à 15 centimes sur Gamersgate, ça serait dommage de se priver.

----------


## Baalim

> Bad Rats à 15 centimes sur Gamersgate, ça serait dommage de se priver.


Et même pas de lien. Rien que des branleurs sur ce topic  :tired: 


Worms reloaded gratuit chez gamesession (pas de clé steam)
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/WormsReloaded

----------


## Baalim

Discovery pick & mix bundle chez fanatical :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ick-mix-bundle

la sélection est du niveau d'un monday bundle  :tired: 


Fat shark offre _1 000 000_ clés de lead & gold, jeu multi déserté depuis au moins 3 ans...
https://www.fatsharkgamesgiveaway.com/

*Pack PS4 pour 79 € : Wolfenstein II + The Evil Within 2 + Dishonored 2 Limited Edition + Prey + The Elder Scrolls Online Tamriel
*
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...noxpr-_-169249

----------


## odji

Bulletstorm; full clip g2a edition a $15 chez chrono
https://chrono.gg/?=Bulletstorm

----------


## MeL

Non rien en fait  :Red:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Steam link à 5.49€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/


attention aux frais de port

----------


## MeL

J'ai surtout oublié d'actualiser steam après 19h... :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

Bundle CodeMasters:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...rs-racing-2017

----------


## Nirdews

Hey, 

Si quelqu'un ne veut pas le All in pack pour grid 2, je suis preneur! (j'ai de quoi trade si jamais)

----------


## Eradan

> Skyrim 2.74 €
> https://www.gamebillet.com/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim
> 
> Allez, doit bien rester quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas encore...


Moi, et j'en veux toujours pas  ::P:

----------


## fletch2099

> Moi, et j'en veux toujours pas


Hérétique!!! Au bûché!!!!

----------


## Tenebris

> Hérétique!!! Au bûché!!!!


Le pire, c'est pas le bûché, c'est la flèche dans le genou  ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

> Le pire, c'est pas le bûché, c'est la flèche dans le genou

----------


## schouffy

> Bundle CodeMasters:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...rs-racing-2017


Wow on peut avoir plein de jeux de formule 1 d'un coup  :ouaiouai: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

> Wow on peut avoir plein de jeux de formule 1 d'un coup


Avec F1 2013 en plus, je l'aurais acheté, c'est sûr...  ::ninja::  Remarque, c'est peut-être le jeu mystère du second palier  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maalak

Totalement le genre de bundle débile.
Encore, sur une série comme Heroes of M&M comme on a eu par la passé, il y a une nette évolution entre les jeux, avec un nouveau scenario à chaque fois, bref, un certain dépaysement pour ne pas être trop redondant. Et encore, certains diront que c'est déjà limite.
Mais là, franchement, l'intérêt d'avoir toute une suite de jeux de F1, à part pour le plaisir d'avoir tel ou tel nom, je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de jouer à un jeu plus ancien que le plus récent possédé ...

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Exactement le même principe que si EA offrait ses FIFA en bundle en mettant le 2016 puis tout ceux jusqu'à 2012...  :tired: 

Remarque, je dis FIFA mais c'est valable pour tout les jeux à licence renouvelés annuellement  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Une magnifique repompe en VR de l'excellent paint the town red...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/74...ungFu_Town_VR/

Tous les leisure suit Larry (y compris le petit cousin un peu dégénéré) pour 5.5$
https://www.gog.com/game/leisure_sui...6cac628dc194c5

Le remake de l'antique assault suit leynos à 6.8€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...t_Suit_Leynos/

----------


## Baalim

Evil within 2 à 17 £ chez les revenants gamesrocket :

https://www.gamesrocket.co.uk/the-evil-within-2.html

Promotions numériques sur le PSN avec witness à 9 euros, firewatch à 7 € etc.
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...-DIGIFLASH17/1

The frostrune gratos sur iOS
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/the-...067658337?mt=8

----------


## Baalim

Mass effect andromeda : 16.97 €
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle

https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-48

Avec déjà le rigolo superflight (et league of evil, cornerstone, mad game tycoon etc)   ::o: 

Le bien débile Super blood hockey est à 5$ avec son ost chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/?a=default

Halcyon 6 à 6 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ha...tspeed-edition

Injustice 2 à 35 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8152/Injustice-2/

Space & medieval engineers à 14.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ers-combo-pack

Sortie aujourd'hui de star ocean last hope pimped master race edition
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...-the-last-hope

La prochaine fois, ils sortiront peut être le 3, nettement supérieur  ::siffle:: 

Instant spécial OldNoobie/Gordor avec ce magnifique foutage de gueule : prehhistorik 2 en promo à 6 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/749140/Prehistorik_2/


Dragon ball Z fighter, hobo edition, à 42 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DRAGON-...-bal-fighter-z

Comptez 70 € pour la version avec le fighter pass mais sans slip en cuir.

Bon, dragon ball reste un shonen de daube.

----------


## scritche

> Mass effect andromeda : 16.97 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex


Il est sur access maintenant, pour 25€ vous pouvez y jouer un an et vous finir sur les sims.

----------


## Baalim

Doom 2016 : 10 €uros
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/doom-bundle

----------


## nova

> Doom 2016 : 10 €uros
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/doom-bundle


Joli. Meilleur FPS 2016.

----------


## KiwiX

> Bon, dragon ball reste un shonen de daube.


Immonde personnage  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

J'étais un peu déçu du manque de réaction  ::ninja:: 

Je vais aller la refaire sur le topic des anime.


C'est très très spécifique mais Storybundle sort un bundle d'ebooks en anglais consacrés notamment aux roms hacks.
Dans le lot, on trouve également Boss Fight Books: Final Fantasy V et Trigger Happy 2.0

https://storybundle.com/games?utm_so...ign=wintergame

----------


## Baalim

Turok, qui était déjà tout pourri à sa sortie, est soldé 5 $
https://www.gog.com/game/turok

La suite, pas beaucoup plus brillante, est soldé à 10 $

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je viens de voir les prix courants pour ces deux titres, y a des éditeurs à déguiser en rennes à l'ouverture de la chasse, c'est pas possible...

----------


## Ruvon

Perso je n'ai pas de souci avec les éditeurs qui mettent les prix qu'ils veulent sur leur jeu (quand le jeu est fini ; qu'il soit daubé c'est un autre problème). C'est pas un service public.

C'est simplement que j'achèterais pas si le prix ne me parait pas correspondre avec ce qui est proposé en échange.

Bon, Turok, qui a cru un jour que ça valait le coup d'y jouer ? Personne ? Ben personne ne l'achètera aujourd'hui. Qu'ils le vendent 1, 10 ou 100€ ça ne changera pas grand chose.

Sauf si... mais oui ! C'est la faute de Baalim qui vient en faire la promo et fera peut-être tomber des canards dans le piège  :Cell:  Dans le doute, toujours partir du principe que c'est la faute de Baalim. Et d'Arteis bien sûr.

----------


## Baalim

Sur le fait que tout soit toujours de ma faute, il s'agit une fois de plus d'une diffamation éhontée.

 Sur le fait que Turok n'ait jamais intéressé personne, c'était également inexact puisqu'il fut un temps , fort lointain, où le jeu vendait du rêve pour ceux qui traînaient dans les rayons des Surcouf . Le rêve d'un jour éloigné où les PC pourraient rivaliser avec les consoles.

Turok a été un des premiers à permettre aux 3dfx de montrer ce qu'elles avaient dans le ventre. Pour le reste, ça a toujours été un jeu de merde effectivement.

Et manque de bol pour les consoles, le jour qu'on pensait éloignéest arrivé pratiquement le lendemain.

----------


## FB74

Je rappelle d'ailleurs notre débat de décembre: "_La Baalimophilie: perversion ou nouvelle norme sociale ?_"

Avec son corollaire: "_La Baalimophobie: justifiée ou justifiée ?_ (  ::trollface::  )


 ::ninja:: 

[/HS]

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 


Watch dogs 2 à 15.13£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-WATCH-D...N/watch-dogs-2

Atomega 3.9£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ATOMEGA-EFIGS/atomega

Le reste des promos ubi ici:
https://uk.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/4916/

----------


## Mastaba

> Sur le fait que tout soit toujours de ma faute, il s'agit une fois de plus d'une diffamation éhontée.
> 
>  Sur le fait que Turok n'ait jamais intéressé personne, c'était également inexact puisqu'il fut un temps , fort lointain, où le jeu vendait du rêve pour ceux qui traînaient dans les rayons des Surcouf . Le rêve d'un jour éloigné où les PC pourraient rivaliser avec les consoles.
> 
> Turok a été un des premiers à permettre aux 3dfx de montrer ce qu'elles avaient dans le ventre. Pour le reste, ça a toujours été un jeu de merde effectivement.
> 
> Et manque de bol pour les consoles, le jour qu'on pensait éloignéest arrivé pratiquement le lendemain.


Ah, les moments passés à regarder tourner en boucle la démo de Turok dans les magasins en rêvant.
Ces graphismes en glide tout lissés tellement propre qu'on ne voyais même pas le clipping noyé dans le brouillard à 10m.
Cette fluidité inhabituelle des jeux accélérés 3D.
Le nombre d'armes délirant. :Bave: 

Bon, maintenant avec Doom 2016 à 10€ en face, forcément ca fait un peu cher.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est le problème, les PC ont évolué, pas Baalim...

----------


## Gloppy

> Watch dogs 2 à 15.13£
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-WATCH-D...N/watch-dogs-2
> 
> Atomega 3.9£
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ATOMEGA-EFIGS/atomega
> 
> Le reste des promos ubi ici:
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/4916/


*Atomega*, what the f... is that?

----------


## La Chouette

> *Atomega*, what the f... is that?


Un jeu multi-joueur où tu changes de forme (pour devenir plus puissant) en ramassant des cubes (sur le terrain ou en pillant les corps de tes victimes).

----------


## Kohtsaro

Jazz Jackrabbit Collection sur GOG (avec un prix GOG)  ::o: 

https://www.gog.com/game/jazz_jackrabbit_collection

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le problème, les PC ont évolué, pas Baalim...


Ce cosplay de Ruvon  ::O: 

Je vois des sales types partout. Ça doit être un super pouvoir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jazz Jackrabbit Collection sur GOG (avec un prix GOG) 
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/jazz_jackrabbit_collection
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/30/c59...3bbb3834ba.png


A noter quand même des promos plus intéressantes avec notamment Ori à 11 $
https://www.gog.com/promo/20171130_platformers_pinball

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est le problème, les PC ont évolué, pas Baalim...


Ce qui est d’autant plus étonnant sachant qu'il a commencé très bas... Avec un Atari ST...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Au moins l'Atari se tait ...


Vous criez au génie artistique quand un dév feignasse avec 3 jours du "codage pour les Nuls" en guise de CV défèque un tas de pixels ?
Votre libido, numérique par défaut, porn... pardon, prône l'ouverture en direction du Soleil Levant (ça en fait au moins un capable de se lever  :Coucou:  ) ?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/72...Adventurers_2/





Sinon, contrairement à Baalim qui l'a mais en l'ayant à peine touché 12 minutes, sachez faire le TRI !
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...p_and_Madness/

Cloudbuilt c'est pas mal non plus, mais au Québec ça ne tourne pas sur Atari Osti :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/262390/Cloudbuilt/

Le topic des bons plans et des attaques ad personem, la goleri hardcore !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Jazz Jackrabbit Collection sur GOG (avec un prix GOG) 
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/jazz_jackrabbit_collection
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/30/c59...3bbb3834ba.png


 ::o:  ce jeu. Je l'avais complétement oublié. 
J'y ai joué des heures. Par contre j'ai aucun souvenir du gameplay en lui même

----------


## BeaM

Doom 2016 a 9.49€ sur Amazon

https://www.amazon.fr/Just-For-Games...dp/B073D56L3C/

----------


## Baalim

X com the bureau gratos
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...m-declassified

Frozen cortex/frozen synapse bientôt gratos sur twitch

----------


## machiavel24

> X com the bureau gratos
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...m-declassified
> 
> Frozen cortex/frozen synapse bientôt gratos sur twitch


2TNCY-8DQYX-EWH4H  ::siffle::

----------


## Harvester

> Ce qui est d’autant plus étonnant sachant qu'il a commencé très bas... Avec un Atari ST...


Modobell...

----------


## Marmottas

Draw puzzle à 3$ sur chrono.gg

http://store.steampowered.com/app/664180/Draw_Puzzle/

(un jeu pour ceux qui auraient réussi à finir Pic pic sur DS - il y avait 1200 puzzles !  ::P: )

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

3 jeux pas dégueus gratuits en un mois, finalement ce rachat par IGN c'est pas si mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Hilikkus

> Jazz Jackrabbit Collection sur GOG (avec un prix GOG) 
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/jazz_jackrabbit_collection


*Jazz JackRabbit 2* a été pendant longtemps mon TOP1 des jeux de plateforme sur PC. Il a tenu jusqu'à ce que je croise rayman origins / legends, c'est dire !

Bref, si vous aimez un tant soi peu les jeu de plateforme, foncez.

----------


## MeL

> X com the bureau gratos
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...m-declassified


Excusez ma naïveté mais qu'est-ce que cela implique de lier son compte Steam à HB (ou GOG Connect) en termes de transmission d'infos, de sécurité du compte Steam... ?

----------


## S0da

> Le reste des promos ubi ici:
> https://uk.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/4916/


Prenez Grow Up c'est un ordre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Myope

T'as rien à connecter. Tu créais un compte et tu prends la clé que tu rentres dans steam.

----------


## bichoco

> T'as rien à connecter. Tu créais un compte et tu prends la clé que tu rentres dans steam.


Bah justement non on peut pas, et moi aussi je m'interroge sur le fait de lier mon compte steam...

----------


## MeL

Nope
Steam Link Required
Before you can redeem your free copy of The Bureau: XCOM Declassified, you must link your Steam account to your Humble Bundle account.

----------


## Baalim

> Nope
> Steam Link Required
> Before you can redeem your free copy of The Bureau: XCOM Declassified, you must link your Steam account to your Humble Bundle account.


Etrange. J'ai récupéré la clé comme d'habitude.

----------


## MeL

Peut-être que vous avez déjà lié votre compte Steam il y a lgtps...

Moi je vais sur la page du jeu, clic sur "Add to cart" et j'ai une pop up avec le message Steam Link Required

----------


## Mastaba

> Etrange. J'ai récupéré la clé comme d'habitude.


C'est à l'inscription sur le site qu'il demande à lier un compte steam.

----------


## Kargadum

Me semble qu'il faut aussi lier le compte à Steam. Quant aux infos partagées, j'en sais rien, mais humble bundle est legit comme site; tu ne risques pas grand chose.

----------


## FB74

> Peut-être que vous avez déjà lié votre compte Steam il y a lgtps...


En fait Baalim étant là avant la création du site et c'est lui qui a imposé ça à Humble Bundle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

C'est probablement pour éviter les comptes créés juste pour l'occasion sur HB

----------


## Baalim

> C'est à l'inscription sur le site qu'il demande à lier un compte steam.


Ah effectivement. Ça n'existait pas, à l'époque.

----------


## Wolverine

*Wonderboy* 8,39€ chez SAVEMI

----------


## Baalim

Excellent prix  ::O: 

*SF V* à 13€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-1

Rappelons l'existence d'un somptueux mode histoire dont le scénario et les dialogues n'arrivent hélas pas à égaler ceux de Peppa Pig.


Pour les joueurs fauchés, signalons une grosse promo steam sur l'antique et moche *Binding of Isaac* à 1 € (solde également sur le dlc ou sur la collection à 1.32 €)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/11...ding_of_Isaac/

Rappelons que cette version a été remplacée par une version plus moderne mais toujours moche.

----------


## Wolverine

> Excellent prix


Je fais des efforts  ::XD:: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> sur l'antique et moche *Binding of Isaac*
> 
>  une version plus moderne mais toujours moche.


Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse. 
Et Binding of Isaac est un puissant nectar.

Et Baalim qui dénonce des jeux moches, c'est Donald hôpital qui se fout de Kim Jong Charité.

----------


## Ruvon

Non mais c'est pas une question de graphismes, pour Baalim un jeu moche c'est un bon jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre comme conneries, des fois  :Emo: 
J'aide simplement l'indécis en ayant l'obligeance de lui signaler que les jeux signés Mc Mullen ont souvent des graphismes DE MERDE.

Vu qu'il y a des gens sensibles qui passent dans le coin, ça me semble de bon aloi.  ::siffle:: 

Tiens, en parlant de Binding of Isaac, ce sont, plus globalement, les jeux Nicalis qui sont en promo.
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/nicalisweekend/

Là, par contre, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont consommé pour vendre Tiny barbarian dx à 28 € hors promo  ::O: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25..._Barbarian_DX/

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Pour les joueurs fauchés, signalons une grosse promo steam sur l'antique et moche *Binding of Isaac* à 1 € (solde également sur le dlc ou sur la collection à 1.32 €)
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/11...ding_of_Isaac/
> 
> Rappelons que cette version a été remplacée par une version plus moderne mais toujours moche.



Le premier BoI est un peu moins fluide, et ne supporte pas nativement la manette. Par contre ses musiques sont géniales. 
La version refaite est supérieure techniquement/graphiquement et apporte pas mal de nouveautés. 

Aux canard qui ne l'ont pas ; pour ce prix essayez l'original pour voir si le concept vous plaît.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais c'est pas une question de graphismes, pour Baalim un jeu moche c'est un bon jeu.


Dixit le mec qui a passé *2108* heures sur football manager  ::trollface:: 



300 ebooks à 0.99 € l'unité chez 7switch jusqu'à dimanche :

https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...m_medium=Email

Avec des bouquins signés Gemmel, Weis, Abercrombie, Barker etc.

----------


## Gordor

> Dixit le mec qui a passé *2108* heures sur football manager


Soit seulement 88 jours de sa vie ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Achetez David Gemmell. Tout. Sauf peut-être Waylander III.
Wonder Boy finira bien par passer en bundle ou au pire à 5€.

90% de réduc sur Divinity machin et Divinity truc-chose : http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17798/

----------


## Gordor

> 300 ebooks à 0.99 € l'unité chez 7switch


Toutes ces couvertures qui se ressemblent, qui sont dégueulasses, qui nous crient à la gueule "je suis un livre de merde". Franchement ils pourraient faire un effort.

----------


## Wingi

> 300 ebooks à 0.99 € l'unité chez 7switch


C'est steamable ?

----------


## Baalim

Lancement d'un nouveau bundle Yogscast demain  ::lol:: 

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/h...-steam-1126276

 Malgré toutes les critiques qui avaient fusé la dernière, j'avais bien apprécié l'opération.

----------


## Whiskey

http://store.steampowered.com/app/434650/Lost_Castle/

Lost castle est une petite perle et est actuellement en promo, si vous l'avez pas foncez !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Rappelons l'existence d'un somptueux mode histoire dont le scénario et les dialogues n'arrivent hélas pas à égaler ceux de Peppa Pig.


Ah bon, à ce point là ?  ::P:

----------


## BenRicard

'tite question : C'est ce soir le Monthly ou la semaine prochaine ?  ::huh::

----------


## Nanaki

> 'tite question : C'est ce soir le Monthly ou la semaine prochaine ?


Ce soir!

----------


## Baalim

> Ah bon, à ce point là ?


Ouaip, l'épisode où Peppa demande à ses parents d'expliquer leurs boulots respectifs est bien mieux scénarisé que cette campagne où Monsieur Bison veut niquer sa race à la planète entière parce qu'on lui a supprimé son abonnement HBO.



Promo chez gamesplanet avec, notamment, Shadow of War à 31.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/midd...am-key--3190-1

----------


## Stelarc

> La version refaite est supérieure techniquement/graphiquement et apporte pas mal de nouveautés.


Mouais genre ils ont appliqué un lissage des contours qui est désactivable mais c'est bien tout et ça reste bien moche.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Lancement d'un nouveau bundle Yogscast demain 
> 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/h...-steam-1126276
> 
>  Malgré toutes les critiques qui avaient fusé la dernière, j'avais bien apprécié l'opération.


Les jeux qui sont mis en avant donnent pas forcément envie de mettre 30e tout suite en tout cas

----------


## Evilblacksheep

35€/$ cette année apparement. Chaque année ils augmentent de 5...

----------


## Baalim

Argh, cher.


Indie gala sugoi bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/anime-sugoi-bundle


Avec plein de productions jap' ou pseudo jap' qui vont vraisemblablement faire gémir de plaisir Oldnoobie.

Avec notamment the girl on the train qui est probablement un drame social assez poignant.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/72..._on_the_Train/


Notez que deep space waifu, qui était lui-même une repompe, n'a pas trop attendu pour être copié.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/703610/Space_Girls/

----------


## Baalim

Gonner 2.29 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gonner

----------


## banditbandit

> http://store.steampowered.com/app/434650/Lost_Castle/
> 
> Lost castle est une petite perle et est actuellement en promo, si vous l'avez pas foncez !


 ::huh:: 
C''est pas plutôt un château !?   ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Duke nukem world tour à 5$
*https://chrono.gg/*


J'ignorais l'existence de cette version.

EDIT : ah, ok, c'était la bonne blague de Randy.  :tired:

----------


## acdctabs

Sur chrono.gg, des jeux à venir avec les coins, dont un à 10000 coins. A surveiller, vu le "prix" ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Baalim

Le yogcast arrive avec un jour d'avance
https://www.humblebundle.com/yogscas...ent=hero_image

----------


## FB74

> Le yogcast arrive avec un jour d'avance
> https://www.humblebundle.com/yogscas...ent=hero_image


Il y était depuis 18h00.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Il y était depuis 18h00.


Ce qui lui fait quand même un jour d'avance par rapport aux premières infos  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Ce qui lui fait quand même un jour d'avance par rapport aux premières infos


Y'a des trucs bien sur G2A.  ::ninja:: 

[/ Le site dont on ne prononce pas le nom]

----------


## madgic

Le monthly est là et il y a rien qui me tente vraiment à première vue.

Par contre celui du mois prochain  :Vibre:

----------


## nova

C'est quoi ce bundle de merde du mois de décembre suivi par un bundle de folie en Janvier  ::lol:: 

Rien que les 3 jeux affichés pour Janvier, Ca enterre le bundle de Novembre et Décembre réuni.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Monthly dévoilé, y a The Sexy Brutale, si vous l'avez déjà, ça m'intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me démarcher.

----------


## Shapa

Ce bundle! Et ce prochain bundle! A part Long Dark j'avais rien. Joie.

----------


## nova

> Monthly dévoilé, y a The Sexy Brutale, si vous l'avez déjà, ça m'intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me démarcher.


Je veux bien te le filer, je venais de le récupérer dans un bundle de Fanatical  :tired: 

MP si intéressé.

----------


## Baalim

> Monthly dévoilé, y a The Sexy Brutale, si vous l'avez déjà, ça m'intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me démarcher.


Ben justement...

Question conne : quand on a payé pour l'année entière, pas possible de récupérer par anticipation les jeux révélés du mois suivant ?  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Ben justement...
> 
> Question conne : quand on a payé pour l'année entière, pas possible de récupérer par anticipation les jeux révélés du mois suivant ?


Yep c'est idiot ce systeme. Moi je suis en mensuel et je peux pas récupérer non plus les jeux en anticipés sauf à déclencher mon paiement .

Sinon autant pour Quantum Break ca doit faire un moment qu'il est disponible sur PC (un peu moins sur steam) mais Dawn of war 3 ce bide quand meme  ::o:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ben justement...
> 
> Question conne : quand on a payé pour l'année entière, pas possible de récupérer par anticipation les jeux révélés du mois suivant ?


Si, si tu peux anticiper ça en précisant que tu le débloques dès maintenant. Cherche sur la page du monthly  ::):  (je ne sais plus où c'est mais je le fais à chaque fois)

----------


## fatalix41

Du coup, j'hésite grandement à m'inscrire... Ce monthly me fait de l'oeil.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup, j'hésite grandement à m'inscrire... Ce monthly me fait de l'oeil.


Pense a te faire parrainer par l'un d'entre nous  :;):

----------


## fatalix41

Promis, si je craque, je me fais parrainer mais l'opération de mon toutou demain matin risque de me bloquer car je ne sais pas encore combien exactement ça va me coûter.Le véto hésitait encore entre les prix d'un rein ou d'un poumon....  ::|:

----------


## Shapa

Art, bon courage pour ton chien  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je veux bien te le filer, je venais de le récupérer dans un bundle de Fanatical 
> 
> MP si intéressé.


Je te remercie de ta générosité, mais je viens de me rendre compte que je viens juste de le récupérer via le bundle fanatical moi aussi...

----------


## La Chouette

> Promis, si je craque, je me fais parrainer mais l'opération de mon toutou demain matin risque de me bloquer car je ne sais pas encore combien exactement ça va me coûter.Le véto hésitait encore entre les prix d'un rein ou d'un poumon....


Pas compliqué, si ça te coûte un rein, t'échanges ton poumon contre le monthly. Et inversement.

Il a quoi de si bon ce prochain monthly, j'entends partout que Quantum Break est mauvais et je n'ai guère entendu mieux au sujet de Dawn of War III ?

----------


## fatalix41

The long dark me tente pas mal. Dawn of war 3, j'ai failli l'acheter à 15e sur un autre fofo y'a deux mois car j'avais bien aimé le 2 et que j'adore l'univers W40K.

The quantum break n'a pas des supers avis mais j'ai envie de le tester depuis longtemps et n'a jamais été à moins de 10 euros à ma connaissance.

Donc globalement, ça reste un bon bundle avec des bonnes têtes d'affiches, sans compter les 4 jeux qui vont venir.

----------


## Sandoo

> C'est quoi ce bundle de merde du mois de décembre suivi par un bundle de folie en Janvier 
> 
> Rien que les 3 jeux affichés pour Janvier, Ca enterre le bundle de Novembre et Décembre réuni.


ah je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour moi shadow tactics est mon jeu préféré de 2017 :D
Mais ouais, ce monthly est bien sympa ... doit on s'attendre a des jeux pourries a la fin du mois ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pense a te faire parrainer par l'un d'entre nous


ca donne quoi de se faire parrainer ?

----------


## Baalim

> ah je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour moi shadow tactics est mon jeu préféré de 2017 :D
> Mais ouais, ce monthly est bien sympa ... doit on s'attendre a des jeux pourries a la fin du mois ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ca donne quoi de se faire parrainer ?


7 Euros pour le parrain et j'imagine également de la thune pour le filleul  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Rien pour le filleul il me semble. Et il faut que ce soit la premiere fois qu'il prenne un monthly pour que le parrain gagne un truc.

----------


## Baalim

> Rien pour le filleul il me semble. Et il faut que ce soit la premiere fois qu'il prenne un monthly pour que le parrain gagne un truc.


Rien pour le filleul ?
Vachement incitatif du coup.  :tired:

----------


## DrGurdil

Du coup il revient au parrain d'inciter à se faire parrainer en proposant, par exemple, de reverser la moitié de la somme gagnée :

----------


## odji

precommande sur groupees de:
https://groupees.com/bab36 

avec probablement Pivot Pilot http://store.steampowered.com/app/569360/

----------


## FB74

> Rien pour le filleul ?
> Vachement incitatif du coup.




_"Tu as un problème avec ça ?"_

----------


## fatalix41

Sans compter qu'avec 7e pour baalim, ça lui permet d'acheter 15 bundles pourris qui vont lui permettre d'assouvir sa terrible maladie, la backlogomanie.... Pauvre homme  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

> Il a quoi de si bon ce prochain monthly, j'entends partout que Quantum Break est mauvais et je n'ai guère entendu mieux au sujet de Dawn of War III ?


Quantum Break c'est effectivement pas la joie, Dawn of War III c'est vraiment beaucoup moins bon que les précédents DOW en plus d'être axé grind / multi / esport / le cul de Baalim sur la commode. Abandonné par les joueurs qui l'ont pourtant payé fort cher à la sortie.

The Long Dark est bien (et j'ai déjà) mais ces deux là ne seront certainement pas les jeux qui me feront craquer sur le monthly de Janvier.

----------


## Kargadum

Quantum Break n'était pas très stable à sa sortie, non? Le scénario et le gameplay (tout, en fait) ne semblait pas dingue non plus, mais force est de constater les avis très positifs sur Steam  ::huh:: . Dawn of War III s'est bien fait descendre ouais, à voir si la campagne solo est immersive? 
Au fond oui, The long Dark est le seul titre réellement intéressant. J'hésite  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Dawn of War III s'est bien fait descendre ouais, à voir si la campagne solo est immersive?


Non. Elle est molle, convenue et n'a pas grand chose à voir avec les matchs en multi qui se déroulent dans des arènes symétriques.

----------


## Haroux

Aaah je savais que j'avais zappé de prendre un truc pendant les soldes d'automne !

Du coup si quelqu'un a un The Sexy Brutale qui le gêne....

----------


## fletch2099

Suis une pucelle du monthly alors si quelqu'un veut me parrainer et que je l'appelle Don, et mettre une tête de cheval dans mon lit si je cancel tout ça... qu'il balance le lien je ferais ça demain

----------


## pesos

Fais toi plaiz  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

::O:  http://store.steampowered.com/app/748150/The_Love_Boat/

Quoi ? -25%, c'est pas un bon plan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Sur chrono.gg, des jeux à venir avec les coins, *dont un à 10000 coins*. A surveiller, vu le "prix" *ça peut être sympa*.


Effectivement:



Le deuxième rajout peut intéresser les amateurs de mélange RTS et Tower Defense. Et part mieux que l'autre bizarrement.  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Effectivement:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/01/b33...9ac525c4c2.png
> 
> Le deuxième rajout peut intéresser les amateurs de mélange RTS et Tower Defense. Et part mieux que l'autre bizarrement.


Bon alors moi ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout mais il y a de bonnes critiques steam.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Si quelqu’un ne veut pas de STRAFE du monthly ça m’intéresse  :;): 

Édit : c’est bon, merci beaucoup au donateur  :;):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Du coup, j'hésite grandement à m'inscrire... Ce monthly me fait de l'oeil.





> Pense a te faire parrainer par l'un d'entre nous


genre par moi  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> Fais toi plaiz


C'est fait don pesos

----------


## Baalim

Un cubic bundle largement au dessus de la moyenne et, étrangement, plus cher que d'habitude (3.49$)

https://cubicbundle.com/steam-winter-sale-bundle

Avec dark age, tempest, space wolf, king of dragon pass etc.

----------


## odji

roh les rabas joies :/

----------


## acdctabs

Ah merde c'est reparti, on était un peu tranquille et ils nous refont une crise.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Oh les gars, serieux ca vous gene pas de venir quemander 7 euros en refourgant vos liens, encore plus quand on a dit qu'il n'y a clairement rien à gagner pour le filleul?

----------


## Shapa

Boaf entre ca et les mecs qui viennent gratter les jeux de bundles... Sinon c'est pas PC, mais sur PS4 y'a deux jeux pour 30 euros sur le PSN, dont The Last Guardian.

----------


## odji

oki message édité

----------


## Myope

Vous auriez pas 1 po?

----------


## Baalim

Sudden strike 4 à 20$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...dden-Strike-4/

Steel division Normandy 44 à 16$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...n-Normandy-44/

Le superbe remake de Castle of Illusion à 3.75$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...e-of-Illusion/

Rezrog : 3$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7416/Rezrog/
Houla, les critiques steam piquent un peu.


UN jeu multi only avec un pic à.... 7 joueurs.  :Facepalm: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/665120/Jetman_Go/


Prisonner, gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store?utm_...eaway_20171202

----------


## pesos

> C'est fait don pesos


Merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Si, si tu peux anticiper ça en précisant que tu le débloques dès maintenant. Cherche sur la page du monthly  (je ne sais plus où c'est mais je le fais à chaque fois)


C'était l'option que j'utilisais quand je payais au mois, ce qui entraînait le paiement du mois suivant par anticipation. 
Je suis ravi de constater qu'ils ont prévu le truc pour les abonnés à l'année.  ::):

----------


## Nickocko

> Boaf entre ca et les mecs qui viennent gratter les jeux de bundles... Sinon c'est pas PC, mais sur PS4 y'a deux jeux pour 30 euros sur le PSN, dont The Last Guardian.


Je ne sais pas quel autre jeu prendre avec TLG. ..
C'est bien, until dawn ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne sais pas quel autre jeu prendre avec TLG. ..
> C'est bien, until dawn ?


 J'avais beaucoup aimé et je me rappelle l'avoir terminé l'espace d'un week-end.

Cela dit, il faut savoir dans quoi on s'engage. C'est plus une suite de QTE à la David Cage qu'un véritable jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Faut aimer les slasher pour ados sinon tu vas un peu te faire chier.

----------


## La Chouette

C'est ça, c'est du film d'horreur nanar avec des QTE partout et pas mal de façons de faire mourir les personnages. Je pense que c'est plus fun avec un ou deux potes pour te regarder jouer.

----------


## Baalim

Cortex command à 1.29 €
Bon, c'est un peu poussiéreux.

----------


## Kargadum

> C'est ça, c'est du film d'horreur nanar avec des QTE partout et pas mal de façons de faire mourir les personnages. Je pense que c'est plus fun avec un ou deux potes pour te regarder jouer.


Exact, et pas mal d'alcool.

----------


## Baalim

> Exact, et pas mal d'alcool.


Houla, pas parler d'alcool aujourd'hui  :Gerbe: 

Nouvelle série de promotions sur 7 switch. Aujourd'hui, sélection axée polar
https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...m_medium=Email

----------


## Bennoip

*Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition* + Season Pass + pack de skin @ 21.99$ (environ 19.13 € via Paypal) sur Chrono.gg

----------


## Gloppy

> *Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition* + Season Pass + pack de skin @ 21.99$ (environ 19.13 € via Paypal) sur Chrono.gg


C'est un bon prix ? J'ai l'impression que ce jeu fait partie des rares à refuser de passer sous la barre des 15 euros... ou en bundle.

----------


## Ouamdu

C'est le prix standard en soldes.

----------


## Herr Peter

Les soldes de Noël débutent sur Gamesplanet, avec chaque jour des offres spécifiques. Aujourd'hui on peut trouver les Assassin's Creed à prix cassé, Les Shadow Of Mordor, Agents Of Mayhem (16.99€, son prix plancher) et aussi quelques indés sympa genre A Flame In The Flood à 5.10€ ou encore Hue (qui n'est pas un simulateur pour faire avancer des chevaux) à 4.49€.

----------


## Bennoip

> C'est un bon prix ? J'ai l'impression que ce jeu fait partie des rares à refuser de passer sous la barre des 15 euros... ou en bundle.


L’équivalent sur Steam était à 19.99€ durant les derniers soldes.

----------


## Jughurta

> Les soldes de Noël débutent sur Gamesplanet, avec chaque jour des offres spécifiques. Aujourd'hui on peut trouver les Assassin's Creed à prix cassé, Les Shadow Of Mordor, Agents Of Mayhem (16.99€, son prix plancher) et aussi quelques indés sympa genre A Flame In The Flood à 5.10€ ou encore Hue (qui n'est pas un simulateur pour faire avancer des chevaux) à 4.49€.


Les jeux Ubisoft sont très souvent en promo (quasiment toutes les semaines) mais depuis cette année, les soldes sont loin d'être aussi intéressantes qu'avant et ce quelque soit le store, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un changement de politique sur certains licences comme *Far Cry* ou *Assassin's Creed*, c'est maintenant extrêmement rare d'atteindre les -75% même pour les épisodes les plus anciens alors que le prix des jeux n'a pas baissé.
Pour Gamesplanet il faut surtout consulter le store UK, plus intéressant avec la chute de la livre par rapport à l'euro.

----------


## Baalim

Hé, toi, le mec gentil... Fais moi signe par mp  :;): 




Resident evil 7 à 15.72€
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...team/13/70anv7

Tower 57 à 6.8€
https://www.play-asia.com/tower-57-steam/13/70bplt

Battlechaser à 20.7€
https://www.play-asia.com/battle-cha...team/13/70bge3

----------


## Baalim

Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters Daybreak: Special Gigs à 6.75 €  ::O: 
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-special-gigs/

Don't disturb à 0.79 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dont-disturb/

----------


## Baalim

Uu pack à 2 € avec Mainlining, Tick tale, star viking forever, the uncertain et A Room Beyond 
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/indie-pack-5/ 

4 autres packs, de prix et de qualité variable sont également disponibles.

Le tome 1 de Thorgal gratos aujourd'hui :
https://www.izneo.com/fr/bd/aventure...ienne-trahie-1

----------


## Baalim

Dernière journée d'ebooks à 0.99 € chez 7switch.
Fin de la trilogie Terre de sang de Joe Abercrombie. Profitez-en.
https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...7/servir-froid
https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...3151/les-heros
https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...998/pays-rouge

https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...p2017j3/page/1

----------


## madgic

> Dernière journée d'ebooks à 0.99 € chez 7switch.
> Fin de la trilogie Terre de sang de Joe Abercrombie. Profitez-en.
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...7/servir-froid
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...3151/les-heros
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/ebook/978...998/pays-rouge
> 
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...p2017j3/page/1


Sont aussi à 0.99€ sur Amazon en Kindle. En fait ça fait un peu comme l'année dernière à la même période...

----------


## Baalim

> Sont aussi à 0.99€ sur Amazon en Kindle. En fait ça fait un peu comme l'année dernière à la même période...


Ouais, c'est une promo organisée par les éditions Milady.
Vu que j'ai pas reçu les pubs amazon, j'ai oublié de le préciser.

Cela dit, je conseillerai toujours d'opter pour le format sans DRM.  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

> Sont aussi à 0.99€ sur Amazon en Kindle.


Bref, au même prix qu'un Kindle Surprise.

----------


## Bentic

Pas de calendrier de l'avent UbiSoft cette année, on dirait.

----------


## Baalim

kingdoms & castles + OST à 7.5$
https://chrono.gg/?=KingdomsandCastles

Pas donnée, l'OST...

Warhammer Vermintide à 4.65£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-WETVSE/...mes-vermintide

----------


## Sandoo

> Sont aussi à 0.99€ sur Amazon en Kindle. En fait ça fait un peu comme l'année dernière à la même période...


C'est triste car je me rends compte que j'avais fais le plein de bouquins l'année dernière et je ne les aies toujours pas commencé  ::'(: 
(je remarque que c'était plus ou moins les même bouquins...)

----------


## Harvester

Change bouquins par JV pour voir  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> Le yogcast arrive avec un jour d'avance
> https://www.humblebundle.com/yogscas...ent=hero_image


Alors, bon plan ou pas bon plan ?

----------


## odji

un gogo23, ca enchaine:   (Monarch of Greed semble pas mal)
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-23

Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection en deal chez fanatic pour 7.69€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/to...rai-collection

----------


## Baalim

> Alors, bon plan ou pas bon plan ?


 Pour l'instant, clairement pas mais il est peut-être un peu tôt pour se prononcer  :;):

----------


## SAAvenger

Le nouveau star wars battlefront II déjà à 39,99€ sur amazon O_o
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...K5RDHNB96&th=1

----------


## Baalim

Pas vraiment emballé par les soldes Gog du matin mais elles ont le mérite d'être là...

https://www.gog.com/promo/20171204_weekly_promo

Préparez-vous à être éblouis par la générosité incroyable de Tecmo qui offre un personnage gratuit sur Doa aux abonnés PSN plus...
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...REFIGHTERHELEN

 Et après ça, on a toujours des grincheux qui critiquent le online payant sur console.

----------


## Baalim

Monday motivational bundle chez indie gala avec... super market tycoon  :Facepalm: 
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Il me semble de plus en plus apparent que cette série de bundle est un gigantesque troll.


A noter quand même Turf war qui n'aurait pas l'air si pourri si...

http://steamcharts.com/app/713760




> 0 playing 10 min ago 
> 0 24-hour peak 
> 1  all-time peak

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Un jeu pour le KLJV5 ca  :Mellow2:

----------


## Mastaba

> Le nouveau star wars battlefront II déjà à 39,99€ sur amazon O_o
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...K5RDHNB96&th=1


Ce qui fait encore environ 39€ de trop.

----------


## Paradox

> Ce qui fait encore environ 39€ de trop.


Pour les prolos, oui. Pour les autres, y'a les micro-transactions (ou pas, les devs vont changer la valeur de ce bit régulièrement a chaque patch)  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*World in Conflict Complete Edition* gratos sur le *Ubistore*:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/w...ialise-1128278

----------


## Baalim

Seven : the days long gone à 17.27 €
https://www.play-asia.com/seven-the-...team/13/70bphd

ME Andomeda 15.76 €
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex

Evil within 2 à 19.72 €
https://www.play-asia.com/the-evil-w...team/13/70bajf

----------


## Paradox

> Seven : the days long gone à 17.27 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/seven-the-...team/13/70bphd
> 
> ME Andomeda 15.76 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex
> 
> Evil within 2 à 19.72 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/the-evil-w...team/13/70bajf


C'est legit comme boutique ?

----------


## Jughurta

Oui, aucun problème avec eux en tout cas pour le dématérialisé.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ce qui fait encore environ 39€ de trop.


C'est pas gentil pour les 0.99€  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Rethink et teslagrad ajoutés au Yogcast aujourd'hui :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/603800/ReThink/

----------


## Wolverine

Fanatical : *Tropico 5* *3€*

----------


## Baalim

Pu*µ$§ mais non quoi, noooooooon  :Boom: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/66...n_Fortress_3D/



https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-one-dollar



*Domina* à 5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/535230/Domina/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

"Domina" c'est quel genre de jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Rethink et teslagrad ajoutés au Yogcast aujourd'hui :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/603800/ReThink/


Des vieux titres passés 10 fois en bundles et soldes, un casque DLC pour le premier Vermintide (le 2 sort en Janvier), un bout du bundle Rethink, sérieux c est une poubelle leur truc....

----------


## FB74

> Des vieux titres passés 10 fois en bundles et soldes, un casque DLC pour le premier Vermintide (le 2 sort en Janvier), un bout du bundle Rethink, sérieux c est une poubelle leur truc....


En fait, il semblerait que Baalim vide ses clés en rab sur le YogCast...  ::P: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> En fait, il semblerait que Baalim vide ses clés en rab sur le YogCast...


T'es pas si loin du compte. Rethink était le premier que je n'avais pas.

----------


## Baalim

> Des vieux titres passés 10 fois en bundles et soldes, un casque DLC pour le premier Vermintide (le 2 sort en Janvier), un bout du bundle Rethink, sérieux c est une poubelle leur truc....


Tu feras moins le malin quand ils auront mis destiny 2 et plein de trucs merveilleux  :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

> T'es pas si loin du compte. Rethink était le premier que je n'avais pas.


T'es à jour dans ta gestion des stocks ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> T'es à jour dans ta gestion des stocks ?


J'vois pas de quoi tu veux parler  :Emo: 


*Assassin's Creed black flag gratos le 12 décembre prochain*
https://blog.ubi.com/get-two-ubisoft...free-december/

----------


## FB74

> J'vois pas de quoi tu veux parler 
> 
> 
> *Assassin's Creed black flag gratos le 12 décembre prochain*
> https://blog.ubi.com/get-two-ubisoft...free-december/


 :Vibre:

----------


## odji

le prix semble lui aussi aleatoire:
Battlefront-2 a 35$ sur amazon. https://www.amazon.fr/Star-Wars-Batt.../dp/B071R2Z4YV

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu feras moins le malin quand ils auront mis destiny 2 et plein de trucs merveilleux


Lul... pourquoi pas Mass Effect Andromeda aussi  ::XD::

----------


## Baalim

> Lul... pourquoi pas Mass Effect Andromeda aussi


 Ça, c'est parce que j'avais parlé de trucs merveilleux

----------


## Paradox

> Lul... pourquoi pas Mass Effect Andromeda aussi


Parce qu'Origin, c'est de la merde.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Triste nouvelle pour l'avenir des forums de France et de Navarre :




> Le ministre de l'Éducation nationale a annoncé ce mardi que les écoliers auraient désormais une dictée par jour au menu de leur programme scolaire

----------


## Paradox

> Triste nouvelle pour l'avenir des forums de France et de Navarre :


Si ca me permet d'avoir moins la gerbe quand je lis la prose de ces petits cons, je prends.  :tired: 

Par contre, au risque de devoir me résoudre a l'achat d'un déambulateur, j'avais 1 dictée/semaine minimum entre CP et 3e ; meme si je vois qu'avec mes plus jeunes frères, le programme est réduit a sa plus simple expression pour que meme les plus cons d'entre eux y arrivent, meme pour les dictées ils avaient vraiment tout supprime ?

----------


## FB74

> Triste nouvelle pour l'avenir des forums de France et de Navarre :


_Oué cé des fashos tou cé batar ki veul kon nécriv b1en._  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> _Oué cé des fasho-te-s tou cé batar-de- ki veul kon nécriv b1en._


On écrit Fixed, c'est bien ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

Non, maintenant, ils mettent des abreviations a tout comme ca, pas de faute. Presque intelligent si c'etait pas naif.

Maintenant tu dis meme plus "fils de pute" en chat, mais "FDP". Et puis, ca t'evite de perdre des points de charisme.

----------


## rogercoincoin

Ahhh.. C'était mieux de mon temps   :Fouras: 



"On ne se soumettra pas à ta vos lois"

----------


## Paradox

> Ahhh.. C'était mieux de mon temps  
> ...
> "On ne se soumettra pas à ta vos lois"


N'empeche sans rire, regarde le forum JVC a ses debuts et maintenant, tu vas prendre peur.

----------


## Flad

On sait si Square propose une box de noël comme celle qu'il propose à Pâques ?

----------


## Baalim

Gurumin 2€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/gurumin

Flying bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/flying-bundle

----------


## la Vieille

> Flying bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/flying-bundle


Le nom du bundle n'a rien à voir avec les jeux qui sont dedans. C'est toujours comme ça chez fanatical ?

----------


## Baalim

> Le nom du bundle n'a rien à voir avec les jeux qui sont dedans. C'est toujours comme ça chez fanatical ?


Là, c'est flying en direction de la poubelle.
Le nom du bundle n'a souvent rien à voir mais il s'agit de séries (nemesis bundle, dollar bundle etc).

Là, c'est effectivement assez abstrait (et bof, et déjà foutu en bundle)


Aujourd'hui dans le Yogcast, Vermintide 2... beta access  :Cigare: 

Ah ah, tu fais moins le malin, OldNoobie, maintenant !



Le contenu aurait soit disant fuité :
https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...jam-2017-leaks

Si c'est le cas.... pschiiiiiiiiit

----------


## la Vieille

> Là, c'est flying en direction de la poubelle.


C'est vrai que ça se tient du coup  ::o:

----------


## pitmartinz

Question con... Vermintide 2... c'est juste la beta ou bien on aura le jeu à la sortie ?
Dans un cas, c'est bien bien pourri... dans l'autre, ça parait vraiment too much.

...

Du coup, je pense que j'ai la réponse à ma question.
 ::'(:

----------


## Wolverine

Si le leak est fiable, je vois pas grand chose d'intéressant pour le prix du bundle. 

*** Avis totalement subjectif et personnel ***

----------


## Baalim

> Si le leak est fiable, je vois pas grand chose d'intéressant pour le prix du bundle. 
> 
> *** Avis totalement subjectif et personnel ***


Un fou s'est amusé à calculer le prix total. On serait plutôt aux alentours des 550/600 $ max.
Du coup, il se peut qu'il en manque... ou alors humm  :Emo:

----------


## Wolverine

Entre les reste d'autres bundles, les jeux déjà passés gratuits chez HB et/ou sur Steam et les DLC à la con, ça vend pas du rêve .. efninça ne me vend pas du rêve  ::unsure:: 

Et qui dit Yogcast, dit pas d'autre bundle  ::'(:

----------


## Bibik

Ouais, Yogcast a tendance à bouffer tout le mois de décembre chez humble, plus le fait qu'il est clairement pas "_worth it_" en tout cas le leak fait pas rêver et que les gars de Yog ont déjà un passif (*cough* Yogventures *cough*), ce bundle va encore déchainer les fans. Je sais pas pourquoi Humble insiste avec eux.

Pop-corn not included.

----------


## Kargadum

Après, c'est pour les bonnes œuvres  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

Charité bien ordonnée commence par soi même te répondront les rapiats de ce topic xD

----------


## Maalak

Ouais mais bon, bonnes œuvres au nom de Yogcast.
Personnellement, j'ai toujours en travers le coup de leur Kickstarter qui a fait un gros pschitt après avoir pourtant récolté plusieurs centaines de milliers de dollars.
Rien que pour ça, ils ne sont pas près de recevoir le moindre argent de ma part qui pourrait être associé à eux.
Et encore, je n'avais pas backé leur projet, alors vous imaginez si ç'avait été le cas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Juste quand je me disais que The surge mettait du temps à baisser de prix : 20 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/378540/The_Surge/

Civ VI 15,13 € sur amazon Allemagne

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...sur-pc-1129222

Bon, ok, 5.6 de fdp.


Vous rêviez d'une vieille xbox 360 bien moisie en occasion ?
Micromania exauce vos vœux :

Xbox 360 Core System : 19,99€
Xbox 360 Premium : 29,99€
Xbox 360 Élite : 29,99€


Fear bundle de retour. La totale pour 5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/fear-bundle



Promo sur le made in Finland :
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/finland_sale/

----------


## Mastaba

Faut voir si on peut miner des trucs avec une X360  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Question con... Vermintide 2... c'est juste la beta ou bien on aura le jeu à la sortie ?
> Dans un cas, c'est bien bien pourri... dans l'autre, ça parait vraiment too much.
> 
> ...
> 
> Du coup, je pense que j'ai la réponse à ma question.


C'est un accès à la beta mais sans le jeu qui sortira vers le 18 Janvier.
Du coup Baalim a pris 2 Yogcast parce que vraiment c'est collector. Perso j'ai pas levé un sourcil. Mais je suis tolérant, chacun voit midi à sa porte : avec discernement, ou avec Baalim.

----------


## Baalim

C'est juste que je suis généreux et que je veux aider les bonnes causes, moi  :Cigare: 
Bon, j'aime aussi les jeux pourris et les kinder surprise.


Solde chez Oculus concernant les titres jouables avec les oculus touch :
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/s...1025587838900/


30 % de rabais sur l'Origin store avec le code FILLYOURSTOCKING (pas de mauvais esprit)
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/store

----------


## Adu

> Faut voir si on peut miner des trucs avec une X360


En tout cas une x360 jtag dans une borne Vewlix, c'est le pied, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix !  ::ninja:: 
(enfin si la VLX en a un .....)

----------


## Oldnoobie

"insérer ici un gif de Travolta qui pige pas du tout de quoi on parle, vu que je bite rien à sa borne, et que j'ai pas le temps de Googler, c'est la pause déj"

----------


## FB74

> "insérer ici un gif de Travolta qui pige pas du tout de quoi on parle, vu que je bite rien à sa borne, et que j'ai pas le temps de Googler, c'est la pause déj"


Si on donne ça aux élèves de primaire en guise de support de lecture et d'explication de texte, ça ne va pas être joli...  ::ninja::

----------


## Adu

> "insérer ici un gif de Travolta qui pige pas du tout de quoi on parle, vu que je bite rien à sa borne, et que j'ai pas le temps de Googler, c'est la pause déj"


En gros une borne japonaise (donc position assis) avec un écran LCD 16:9, et une xbox360 qui a un HDD avec les jeux x360 (généralement du shoot et du vs fighting) avec un joli menu pour les choisir.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ok ! Merci. Ca me rappelle un mec qui m'avait racheté le G-Con et le jeu Virtua Cop pour un bras, il était motivé à se remonter une Dreamcast en borne d'arcade, avec une vieille TV et tout...

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ok ! Merci. Ca me rappelle un mec qui m'avait racheté le G-Con et le jeu Virtua Cop pour un bras, il était motivé à se remonter une Dreamcast en borne d'arcade, avec une vieille TV et tout...


Non seulement le mec est un salaud qui ne veut pas donner aux œuvres caritatives mais en plus, il arnaque les pauvres collectionneurs  :Emo: 

C'est vraiment la cour des miracles, ce topic.

Bientôt, les mecs vont aller marchander des bouts de bundles...



Indie survivor bundle... meh.
https://www.indiegala.com/survivors

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est vraiment la cour des miracles, ce topic.


On se demande si ça vient pas de l'OP  ::siffle:: 




> Bientôt, les mecs vont aller marchander des bouts de bundles...


Non mais c'est rien ça, attends qu'ils se mettent à faire des L.I.S.T.E.S., tu pourras sortir le popcorn.

----------


## Baalim

Tout est possible.
On pourrait même plus loin le raisonnement par l'absurde et imaginer que certains mecs gueulent quand le bon plan n'est pas steamable. Ça semble dingue mais, comme je le disais, tout est possible.



Oh, Riot : civil unrest a fini par sortir.  ::O: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/34..._Civil_Unrest/

----------


## Seymos

> Tout est possible.
> On pourrait même plus loin le raisonnement par l'absurde et imaginer que certains mecs gueulent quand le bon plan n'est pas steamable. Ça semble dingue mais, comme je le disais, tout est possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Riot : civil unrest a fini par sortir. 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/34..._Civil_Unrest/


Il est toujours marqué en accès anticipé.

----------


## Valenco

> Oh, Riot : civil unrest a fini par sortir. 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/34..._Civil_Unrest/


Sur GOG aussi, à moins 10%, ce qui le met à 11,69€

----------


## Gordor

A sortir, en accès anticipé. Pour le moment il n'était qu'une vidéo de présentation.

----------


## Baalim

Ouaip. Une sortie en EA est déjà une bonne chose. Je finissais par croire qu'il ne sortirait jamais.
Si ça se trouve, Savage : shard of Gosen et Asylum vont finir par sortir...

*Soldes Atlus.*
https://www.indiegala.com/store/atlus-games

Y'a pas à dire, Atlus éditeur pc et Atlus développeur console, c'est le jour et la nuit.


*The division* à 13.5€ avec le code PROMO10

http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s...0458b4d62.html

Réduction -70 % aussi sur le season's pass et, en principe, possibilité de cumuler avec la réduction -20% (100 points ubi)

Faut juste avoir envie d'y jouer  ::siffle:: 



Pour les amateurs d'art et d'expériences décalées : un bundle à 5$ comprenant 6 "visites virtuelles" de tableaux célèbres.
https://itch.io/s/9138/immersive-paintings


Prix super cadeau,* destiny 2 super collector pour à peine 143 €* 
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B06XXZ6Y22/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est vraiment la cour des miracles, ce topic.
> Bientôt, les mecs vont aller marchander des bouts de bundles...


On en tient un ! 




> Je gare ma roulotte en ville 
> baalim's Tradable https://barter.vg/u/a49/t/

----------


## Baalim

> On en tient un !


Encore un scammer qui essaye de se faire passer pour moi. Le monde est véritablement devenu un endroit effrayant  :Emo: 


Pour ceux qui ont acheté le Yogscast bundle qui hésiteraient encore à le faire, voici une liste actualisée de ce que devrait être son contenu.

Détail intéressant, la liste contient les url vers chaque jeu ainsi que des précisions sur leurs passages dans de précédents bundles.

https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...jam-2017-leaks

----------


## nova

Quantum Break est soldé à 18.49€ sur steam  ::trollface::

----------


## smooki

> Quantum Break est soldé à 18.49€ sur steam


ou à 12€ avec _The long Dark_ et autres si tu patientes https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

----------


## Paradox

> ou à 12€ avec _The long Dark_ et autres si tu patientes https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


+1 pour le HM.

----------


## Clydopathe

> ou à 12€ avec _The long Dark_ et autres si tu patientes https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Y a même pas besoin de patienter, si tu payes en anticipé, tu l'as de suite.

----------


## smooki

> Y a même pas besoin de patienter, si tu payes en anticipé, tu l'as de suite.


tu patientes pour le reste
 (qui est caché) bien entendu je voulais dire ! :D

----------


## odji

Turmoil chez chrono:
https://chrono.gg/?=Turmoil

un bundle 11 chez otaké
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-11

et comme vous parlez tous allemand, "Drachenwächter - Die Prophezeiung" est offert en telechargement avec le code heise7drachen
https://www.mcgame.com/de/bhv-drache...rophezeiung-pc

homefront offert chez HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/homefront

----------


## gloupi

Homefront  gratuit sur Humble

----------


## pipoop

Homefront gratuit? Sur humble?

----------


## DARKDDR

Humble offert? Sur Homefront?

----------


## machiavel24

Offert Humble ? Homefront sur ?

----------


## gloupi

Humefront gratuit sur Homble j'ai dit !!!!

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Autiste Redding

On parle bien du Front de chez soi, offert, chez l'humble ?

----------


## Kargadum

Day Z à 20% sur Steam, un incontournable! 


 ::ninja:: 


En parlant de ninja, Absolver à 50% sur Steam , déjà...

----------


## Ruvon

S'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas encore joué à Oxenfree, ce petit bijou est à 3,39€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/oxenfree

----------


## Mamadou

Homefront, même offert, je vous le recommande pas...

----------


## n0ra

System Shock 2 "offert" via Twitch Prime.

----------


## Baalim

Soulbringer gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive#giveaway

Ah et homefront aussi

----------


## Stelarc

C'est le premier Homefront qui est offert, donc le plus moisi... Oui, moi aussi j'y ai cru. ::|:

----------


## Mastaba

> Soulbringer gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive#giveaway
> 
> Ah et homefront aussi


A chaque fois je crois que c'est Songbringer...
D'ailleurs je me demande si on le reverra à 4.99€

----------


## Kargadum

Giveaway lors du game awards de steam à 2h30. Il suffirait de regarder le stream depuis steam en étant loggé afin de participer aux tirages au sort : http://store.steampowered.com/prizes...00354637870753

----------


## Baalim

Clé steam dispo pour Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy (humble october monthly)

----------


## nova

> ou à 12€ avec _The long Dark_ et autres si tu patientes https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


C'était le sens de mon smiley  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Of Kings and Men jouable gratuitement jusqu'au 11 décembre et jeu soldé à 8.50 € dans l'intervalle.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...Kings_And_Men/

Au fait, je ne sais toujours pas qui est mon généreux et récent filleul  ::siffle:: 


Petite opération commerciale ce week end doublé d'un troll de la part de Bethesda : -50% sur tous les titres jouables en solo avec le code #SAVEPLAYER1

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQfgrxQWAAA0hxP.jpg:large

Ça devrait normalement concerner également fallout 4 VR

----------


## Ouamdu

> Petite opération commerciale ce week end doublé d'un troll de la part de Bethesda : -50% sur tous les titres jouables en solo avec le code #SAVEPLAYER1
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQfgrxQWAAA0hxP.jpg:large
> Ça devrait normalement concerner également fallout 4 VR


Chez quels revendeurs ?

----------


## Baalim

> Chez quels revendeurs ?


A mon sens, ça va être chez steam et pratiquement partout ailleurs.

----------


## BeaM

> A mon sens, ça va être chez steam et pratiquement partout ailleurs.


C'est deja le cas il semblerait chez steam ... Prey est a -50% et Fallout 4 aussi mais uniquement en Goty .....

http://store.steampowered.com/app/480490/Prey/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/

----------


## Baalim

Indie gala VR bundle XVII: 4$ + taxes
https://www.indiegala.com/vr

Beaucoup de trucs bof mais l'intriguant The Impossible Travel Agency est dans le lot.

Gogo beurk bundle 24 : 1.49 $
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-24

J'ignore comment Dino Run s'est perdu là bas.

----------


## rduburo

> S'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas encore joué à Oxenfree, ce petit bijou est à 3,39€ sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/oxenfree


allez je t'ai fait confiance... j' espère ne pas être déçu.

----------


## Ruvon

> allez je t'ai fait confiance... j' espère ne pas être déçu.


Ah d'accord, Baalim il fait la promo de jeux sortis du cul de Gollum, on lui dit rien, moi je conseille un bon jeu et tu me mets la pression  :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah d'accord, Baalim il fait la promo de jeux sortis du cul de Gollum, on lui dit rien, moi je conseille un bon jeu et tu me mets la pression


Faut dire que Baalim conseille le même jeu régulièrement, il me semble (à raison, certes, mais ça peut faire peur, faut comprendre)

----------


## Baalim

> Faut dire que Baalim conseille le même jeu régulièrement, il me semble


J'allais le dire. La seule raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas parlé de la promo, c'est que le jeu est déjà passé en bundle.

Pour le reste, c'est un de mes meilleurs souvenirs des derniers mois (et, contrairement aux apparences et passé les 5 premières minutes, je ne joue pratiquement qu'à de bons jeux) et une énorme réussite au niveau de l'ambiance.

Ajoutez à ça des dialogues bien écrits, de bons personnages et un système de dialogue d'une exceptionnelle fluidité que les concurrents seraient bien inspirés de copier comme des porcs.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'allais le dire. La seule raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas parlé de la promo, c'est que le jeu est déjà passé en bundle.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est un de mes meilleurs souvenirs des derniers mois (et, contrairement aux apparences et passé les 5 premières minutes, je ne joue pratiquement qu'à de bons jeux) et une énorme réussite au niveau de l'ambiance.
> 
> Ajoutez à ça des dialogues bien écrits, de bons personnages et un système de dialogue d'une exceptionnelle fluidité que les concurrents seraient bien inspirés de copier comme des porcs.


Je me sens pas bien, je suis d'accord avec toi et ça me fait peur.  ::unsure:: 

Mais sinon on se fait du mal, on sait bien que les gens qui viennent ici cherchent des bons plans pour acheter le dernier AAA rempli de lootboxes à pas cher.

Je l'ai lu sur le topic des niouzes  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je me sens pas bien, je suis d'accord avec toi et ça me fait peur. 
> 
> Mais sinon on se fait du mal, on sait bien que les gens qui viennent ici cherchent des bons plans pour acheter le dernier AAA rempli de lootboxes à pas cher.
> 
> Je l'ai lu sur le topic des niouzes


Ah, c'est ce qui se dit là bas ?  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

Eagle flight à 13.65 € avant coupon chez Ubi
http://store.ubi.com/fr/eagle-flight...61e8b4567.html

----------


## Paradox

> Faut dire que Baalim conseille le même jeu régulièrement, il me semble (à raison, certes, mais ça peut faire peur, faut comprendre)


J'adore comme tout le monde a l'air de savoir de quel jeu il s'agit, et sans meme s'accorder, ne pas le nommer, comme s'il s'agissait du-jeu-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom.  ::O: 

On peut etre mis dans la confidence ?  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Ah d'accord, Baalim il fait la promo de jeux sortis du cul de Gollum, on lui dit rien,


C'est peut-être un anneau...  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> J'adore comme tout le monde a l'air de savoir de quel jeu il s'agit, et sans meme s'accorder, ne pas le nommer, comme s'il s'agissait du-jeu-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom. 
> 
> On peut etre mis dans la confidence ?


Si tu suis, Ruvon parle d'une promo sur Oxenfree, est cité par rduburo, qui est cité par Ruvon, qui est cité par moi-même et ainsi de suite  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah, c'est ce qui se dit là bas ?


Non, mais ai-je tort pour autant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'adore comme tout le monde a l'air de savoir de quel jeu il s'agit, et sans meme s'accorder, ne pas le nommer, comme s'il s'agissait du-jeu-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom. 
> 
> On peut etre mis dans la confidence ?


Bad Rats. Sur GoG. L'édition HD Remastered à 19,99€.

----------


## banditbandit

> Bad Rats. Sur GoG. L'édition HD Remastered à 19,99€.


Vous êtes tellement prévisible.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu peux me tutoyer, manant.

----------


## Baalim

Earthlock. 5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...ival_of_Magic/

 A priori, ça n'a rien à voir avec Oxenfree, c'est plus cher et moins bien.

 bref, vous savez quoi faire de ces quatre euros qui traînent dans votre poche.

Ruvon, Qui a des hobbies étranges, se demandait ce qui pouvait tomber de l'anus de Gollum. il a désormais la réponse:

https://www.bunchkeys.com/

 L'intriguant phoning home est à huit dollars chez chrono.gg

https://chrono.gg/?=PhoningHomeOST

 si quelqu'un est intéressé par Spellforce 3 ( ne me demandez pas où est le lien url), il est à 31,50 € chez play asia... et oui, c'est legit

----------


## BeaM

> si quelqu'un est intéressé par Spellforce 3 ( ne me demandez pas où est le lien url), il est à 31,50 € chez play asia... et oui, c'est legit


35.87€
https://www.play-asia.com/spellforce-3-steam/13/70bgef

----------


## Baalim

> 35.87€
> https://www.play-asia.com/spellforce-3-steam/13/70bgef


C'est le problème avec play asia. Les prix varient tout le temps.

----------


## Baalim

Morrowind ps4 à 12 €
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...856413974.html


Vous vouliez savoir à quoi aurait ressemblé rainbow six avec un budget de développement de 50 €uros ?

C'est désormais possible pour la modique somme de 0.59€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/76...terror_Strike/

Sortie d'un simili x com venu du mobile à 6€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...ke_Team_Hydra/

Lethal brutal racing gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171209

Un amateur pour ma clé pour la beta de vermintide 2 ?

----------


## Gloppy

> Sortie d'un simili x com venu du mobile à 6€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...ke_Team_Hydra/


Pas beaucoup d'infos ni d'avis mais ça paraît intéressant. Quelqu'un le connaît ? Un avis fiable qui ne vienne pas de microsites de bloggeurs pas influents ?  ::): 

Edit : un test en français de la version Android ici : https://www.kickmygeek.com/test-jeu/...ike-team-hydra

----------


## Stelarc

> Un amateur pour ma clé pour la beta de vermintide 2 ?


Moi! Ha zut c'est pas le topic des dons. Mais lui il veut nous vendre une clé bêta ?! ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

> Moi! Ha zut c'est pas le topic des dons. Mais lui il veut nous vendre une clé bêta ?!


Je t'envoie ça  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas beaucoup d'infos ni d'avis mais ça paraît intéressant. Quelqu'un le connaît ? Un avis fiable qui ne vienne pas de microsites de bloggeurs pas influents ? 
> 
> Edit : un test en français de la version Android ici : https://www.kickmygeek.com/test-jeu/...ike-team-hydra


Pas fan des graphismes et encore moins de la musique, mais ça a l'air tactique à souhait. -40% à la sortie sur Steam pour approcher le prix sur mobile de 6,49€ ?

----------


## FB74

Je vous rappelle que vous pouvez envoyer votre liste de cadeaux vidéoludiques pour Noël au Petit Papa Baalimoël qui se chargera de vous faire plaisir.

N'hésitez pas à le contacter en MP.  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

C'est vrai je remerci encore baalim de m'avoir offert plein de jeux de ma wishlist! N'hésitez pas a la contacter par MP, vraiment un gars extra

----------


## Valenco

Pareil. Baalim m'a offert quasiment la moitié des jeux qui sont sur mon compte Steam. Il suffit de lui demander gentiment  ::ninja::

----------


## Highlander

Sans compter les jeux qui ne sont pas sur votre wishlist et qu'ils vous offrent quand même.

----------


## Ruvon

Mais tu payes des gens pour dire du bien de toi maintenant Baalim  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais tu payes des gens pour dire du bien de toi maintenant Baalim


Ouais, on m'a fait un bon prix pour me mettre à disposition des types qui s'étaient faits gauler à rédiger des avis bidonnés sur steam et trip advisor.


Megatagmension Neptune 4.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/me...une-vs-zombies

Jamais vu aussi peu cher.


Steep 15 € ou 13.5£
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-STEEP-...ELEASE-GN/step

----------


## odji

Indie Cubic Bundle numéro 4: meme Baalim n'en parle pas.
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-indie

le chrono du jour: Sorry James a -40%
https://chrono.gg/?=SorryJames

----------


## SAAvenger

pas vraiment un "bon plan" sauf pour celui qui gagne mais y'a possibilité de gagner PUBG sur orlygift 
https://www.orlygift.com/giveaway

----------


## loupgarou93

> Ouais, on m'a fait un bon prix pour me mettre à disposition des types qui s'étaient faits gauler à rédiger des avis bidonnés sur steam et trip advisor.


la tombe de balim   ::P:  http://www.badbuta.fr/site/Rafael/lmda-020#c108

 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Ghost recon wildlands à 25 €, soit 20 € avec 100 points ubi

http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s...8638b456a.html

----------


## Baalim

Starwars battlefront 2 : 2 €
Garanti 100 % sans loot boxes.

https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/star...am-key--2800-1


X rebirth complete à 10.60 € (12.5 € sur steam)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D285808

----------


## FB74

> soit 20 € avec 100 points ubi


Le problème c'est que pour avoir des points Ubi, il faut jouer à des jeux Ubisoft.  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Le problème c'est que pour avoir des points Ubi, il faut jouer à des jeux Ubisoft.


Même que j'en ai plein, espèce de langue de Madame qui travaille en périphérie immédiate des centres urbains  :tired:

----------


## Banjozor

> Même que j'en ai plein, espèce de langue de Madame qui travaille en périphérie immédiate des centres urbains


Une caissière de supermarché je présume ?

----------


## Ruvon

C'est évident voyons, il parle d'une guichetière de péage.

----------


## Highlander

Il y a encore des guichetières aux péages ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a encore des guichetières aux péages ?


Ruvon, c'est un beatnik. Il prend les chemins de traverse pour toujours éviter les péages vinci. Du coup, il savait pas.



Reginald does his thang... ça m'a l'air... étrange.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/70...oes_His_Thang/

----------


## Harvester

J'parie qu'il a même pas de bagnole ce sale hippie écolo !

----------


## Ruvon

J'allais plutôt répondre que toi, Baalim, tu te souvenais de cette époque préhistorique où il y avait des vrais gens pour te traire aux péages  :tired: 

Sous-entendant que t'es vieux  :tired: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ou que t'es pas au courant que des travailleuses de la nuit bossent aussi en centre-ville

  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

D'ailleurs, ne serait-elle pas plutôt géographique cette analyse des catégories socio-professionnelles vantées dans le titre pour appâter l'indolent chaland ?

----------


## Bennoip

> Ghost recon wildlands à 25 €, soit 20 € avec 100 points ubi
> 
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s...8638b456a.html


Je le vois à 49,99 €

----------


## Baalim

> Je le vois à 49,99 €


Ce sont des offres journalières dans le cadre d'un calendrier de l'avent. Faut être réactif  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Tu poste a 1h du mat et a 14h c'est fini...ils sont daube du cul tes bon plan "journalier"

----------


## Baalim

> Tu poste a 1h du mat et a 14h c'est fini...ils sont daube du cul tes bon plan "journalier"


Comme l'avait dit Nicolas S., les bons plans appartiennent à la France qui se lève tôt et se couche tard, pas aux aux hippies qui jouent sur des grille-pains  ::trollface:: 


Encore un bundle tout moisi avec un tps fauché à boobs et un clone pourri de wolfenstein 3D
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-relax
http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...ory_Adventure/

Vu la galerie des horreurs, je sens que je vais prendre  :Bave: 



Deathbase 900.000.000 est gratos aujourd'hui.
Comme ça, faut reconnaître que ça ne paie pas de mine mais c'est l'auteur de scoregasm qui est aux commandes...

https://charliesgames.itch.io/deathbase

Et là, c'est.... en fait, j'en sais rien  ::huh:: 
Mais j'ai l'impression que le titre résume bien la chose : CandyZoo 2 electric boogaloo

https://amon26.itch.io/candyzoo2


L'étrange Gyossait est également gratos :
https://amon26.itch.io/gyossait-deluxe-edition


*Medieval engineers* à 7$
https://chrono.gg/?=MedievalEngineers

----------


## schouffy

Y'a une vente flash Logitech gaming chez Amazon avec des prix très intéressants sur quelques articles.

----------


## Kaede

Bot Vice est passé à 2€ depuis début novembre  ::O: 
A -50% actuellement, ça le fait donc à un rot (1€). Ca le vaut grave.

----------


## Baalim

Clairement. Bot vice, héritier illégitime de Cabal, vaut carrément le coup à ce prix  :;): 


Retour du odyssey bundle chez fanatical (last door 1 & 2, tick tale, moebius) à 2.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...undle-reloaded


*Observer* à 17 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7716/observer_/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais World in Conflict (un excellent RTS) gratuit. Ça passe par Uplay, suffit de se connecter via le lien.

----------


## Bentic

Par curiosité, à combien était Bot Vice, avant ?

Sinon, je remarque que c'est de la visée automatique. Ce n'est pas trop ennuyeux niveau gameplay, ou plus (voire trop) facile à cause de ce choix ?

----------


## Baalim

Far cry 4 à 12 €
http://store.ubi.com/fr/xmas-deals

----------


## n0ra

L'edition Apex de Far Cry Primal à 22€ est trop cher ? j'arrive pas à voir d'historique pour cette version sur ITAN.

EDIT : Ah si, excusez moi.

----------


## Kaede

> Par curiosité, à combien était Bot Vice, avant ?


https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...?plain=botvice (12€)

edit: pas de soucis Bentic  :;):  je n'ai pas répondu à tes autres questions parce ce que ... je n'y ai pas encore joué

----------


## Baalim

Oriental empires 16.79 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...ental_Empires/


Crashday redline édition à 4.19£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-CRASHDA...edline-edition

Ce serait un très bon titre multi. Inconvénient : il plafonne à 19 joueurs en ligne  ::siffle:: 

L'antique sea dogs : to each his own, à 3 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SEA-DOGS-TO-EACH-HIS-OWN/

Je rappelle que AC Black flags devrait être gratuit demain chez Ubi.

----------


## FB74

Baalim qui fait de la pub pour Ubisoft depuis quelques temps.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Baalim qui fait de la pub pour Ubisoft depuis quelques temps.


A venir, la lootbox du brocanteur : pour 1€, découvre trois bons plans dont un légendaire !

----------


## Bentic

> https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...?plain=botvice (12€)


Quel abruti, j'ai été voir sur ITAD en pensant qu'il y aurait peut-être un site encore à l'ancien prix, pourquoi je n'ai pas pensé à l'historique ?  :Facepalm: 
Merci  ::): 

Sinon, niveau gameplay, cette visée automatique ne gâche pas trop le plaisir ?

----------


## Baalim

Suite à une légère erreur de ciblage du topic, je fais un copier/coller de mes messages ahem mal distribués.

Lego The force awakens à 4.49 € et quelques roubles supplémentaires pour les versions tunées
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/search?qu...,3033-2,3033-1

Offre ubi du jour : AC origins à partir de 42 €. Autant dire que ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt que vous n'avez pas de points ubi à utiliser.
http://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-c...46c8b4568.html 

Rappel 100 points ubi gagnés en jouant à des jeux sur uplay = un bon de réduction de 20 % (je dis ça, je dis rien mais c'est affiché sur la page ).

----------


## Paradox

> Baalim qui fait de la pub pour Ubisoft depuis quelques temps.


Il a quand meme un gros obstacle sur sa route : Uplay.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suite à une légère erreur de ciblage du topic, je fais un copier/coller de mes messages ahem mal distribués.
> 
> Lego The force awakens à 4.49 € et quelques roubles supplémentaires pour les versions tunées
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/search?qu...,3033-2,3033-1
> 
> Offre ubi du jour : AC origins à partir de 42 €. Autant dire que ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt que vous n'avez pas de points ubi à utiliser.
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-c...46c8b4568.html 
> 
> Rappel 100 points ubi gagnés en jouant à des jeux sur uplay = un bon de réduction de 20 % (je dis ça, je dis rien mais c'est affiché sur la page ).


Damned, il a deja commence !  ::O:

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> 
> Offre ubi du jour : AC origins à partir de 42 €. Autant dire que ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt que vous n'avez pas de points ubi à utiliser.
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/assassin-s-c...46c8b4568.html 
> 
> Rappel 100 points ubi gagnés en jouant à des jeux sur uplay = un bon de réduction de 20 % (je dis ça, je dis rien mais c'est affiché sur la page ).


Sympa ça revient à 33,60€. Il me fait de l'œil mais... prospèèèèère uplay boom...

----------


## odji

Cadeau: Assassin's Creed Black Flag 
11 décembre 2017 15:00 - 18 décembre 2017 11:00
11 décembre 2017 14:00 UTC - 18 décembre 2017 10:00 UTC

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promot...black-flag/16/

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau bundle chez indie gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/12-days-of-indie-steam-bundle

Je vois que star viking forever a décidé de faire la tournée des bundles...


Je me rappelle que Miner meltdown semblait honnête
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42...iner_Meltdown/

----------


## Yoryze

> Nouveau bundle chez indie gala :
> https://www.indiegala.com/12-days-of-indie-steam-bundle


Over 9000 Zombies! est très sympathique, c'est basique à souhait mais je me suis bien défoulé dessus (35 heures quand même).  ::):

----------


## toufmag

> Bot Vice est passé à 2€ depuis début novembre 
> A -50% actuellement, ça le fait donc à un rot (1€). Ca le vaut grave.


Je le vois même à 0,49 €

----------


## Ruvon

> Je le vois même à 0,49 €


Le prix de base vient de passer à 0.99€  :;): 

https://isthereanydeal.com/game/botvice/history/

----------


## Baalim

Winter sale chez fanatical :
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._sniper_ghost/

-10 % avec WINTER10


Idem chez gamersgate :
https://www.gamersgate.com/offers

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ce qui me rapelle en voyant la liste, y'a des soldes NIS america (Disgaea & autres) chez humble : ici

----------


## Ruvon

Submerged à -90% soit 1,99€ sur Steam ;

Diluvion à -75% soit 4,99€ sur Steam.

----------


## Bentic

> Le prix de base vient de passer à 0.99€


On dirait que c'est le cas aussi pour leurs deux autres jeux, Super Star Path, et Strikey Sisters (qui ont l'air bien sympas aussi).

J'ai fait le tour de leur site, Twitter, pages itch et des forums Steam, et je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos à ce propos, mais ça a l'air d'être un changement définitif.
En voyant l'historique, ils ont l'air d'expérimenter pas mal en ce moment.
En tout cas, je ne prends pas trop de risques à ce prix-là  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau humble mobile bundle avec framed et the bug butcher, fils spirituel de pang

https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...ent=hero_image

----------


## erynnie

Prey à 13€ chez Cdiscount, même pas besoin de L.I.S.T.E !

----------


## Baalim

> Prey à 13€ chez Cdiscount, même pas besoin de L.I.S.T.E !


Faut voir. Y'a les fdp à amortir  ::trollface::

----------


## sticky-fingers

on avait dit pas les mamans

----------


## Killmeplease

Je me tâte a finalement installé uplay pour black flag . les dlc sont ils dispensable ?   Et uplay mon pc ne risque pas d 'exploser? j'en entend tellement de mal .    Au passage vu tout ces bundle et ces offres je tiens a rappelé que je suis +- pauvre et que je n'ai toujours pas eu la chance de toucher au gros jeux du moments, rust / rimworld / rocket league / factorio  etc serait sympa pour m'apprendre a survivre  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Je me tâte a finalement installé uplay pour black flag . les dlc sont ils dispensable ?   Et uplay mon pc ne risque pas d 'exploser? j'en entend tellement de mal .


Franchement, Uplay est devenu étonnamment correct. Plutôt léger, efficace et, de mon côté sans bug.
Je le préfère nettement à origin et le trouve un peu plus complet que galaxy.

----------


## Killmeplease

Ok tu sembles être respecté ici je vais te faire confiance et installé uplay (dire que j'ai refusé blood dragon offert par un généreux canard a cause de uplay  ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

> Ok tu sembles être respecté ici je vais te faire confiance et installé uplay (dire que j'ai refusé blood dragon offert par un généreux canard a cause de uplay


Tu as du pot, il me reste justement un blood dragon à donner  ::siffle::

----------


## Killmeplease

Si tu en penses du bien je le veux bien tiens!  :^_^:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ok tu sembles être respecté ici *je vais te faire confiance* et installé uplay (dire que j'ai refusé blood dragon offert par un généreux canard a cause de uplay


Baalim c'est le moment de lui offrir une clé mystere  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu en penses du bien je le veux bien tiens!


Ca roule  :;): 



X : Rebirth : home of light drm free à 15 $ chez GOG avec 2.26 $ de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/x_rebirth_h...mplete_edition

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim c'est le moment de lui offrir une clé mystere


J'y songe  ::ninja::

----------


## Killmeplease

Merci *Baalim*  :;):  3giga en plus, je vais pouvoir le testé ce soir

----------


## n0ra

A propos de Uplay :

----------


## Eradan

> Ok tu sembles être respecté ici


L'habit ne fait pas le moine.
On ne juge pas un livre à sa couverture.
Les apparences sont trompeuses.

 ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Quelqu'un respecte Baalim ici ?

----------


## Marmottas

Qu'il se dénonce !

----------


## Wolverine

Que je ne me trompe pas, Baalim, c'est celui qui confond les topics ou c'est celui qui refourgue des clés mystères genre Bad Rats ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> L'habit ne fait pas le moine.
> On ne juge pas un livre à sa couverture.
> Les apparences sont trompeuses.


Ignore-list + modobell

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelqu'un respecte Baalim ici ?


Ignore-list + modobel

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que je ne me trompe pas, Baalim, c'est celui qui confond les topics ou c'est celui qui refourgue des clés mystères genre Bad Rats ?


Ignore-list + modobel

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qu'il se dénonce !


Ignore-list + modobel + abonnement à Atari ST Magazine



 Dernière possibilité d'acheter le jeu à prix bradé avant sa disparition définitive de Steam :swordcoast legends à 5 ou à 7€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...Coast_Legends/

----------


## Mastaba

Ah putain, ST magazine...  :Mellow2:

----------


## FB74

> Quelqu'un respecte Baalim ici ?


Moi j'aime bien Baalim.  :tired: 

Souvent il me dit "La vie c'est comme une lootbox, tu ne sais jamais sur quoi tu tombes", assis sur un banc.
Il se lève et je lui dis "Cours Baalim, cours, aussi vite qu'un octet transitant par la fibre."

Baalim c'est un peu notre mascotte.  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

> Dernière possibilité d'acheter le jeu à prix bradé avant sa disparition définitive de Steam :swordcoast legends à 5 ou à 7€


Le jeu requiert un compte sword coast legends, c'est pas un coup à ne plus pouvoir lancer le jeu plus tard ?

----------


## Baalim

Ce serait un peu vicieux de leur part  ::O: 


Seven : the days long gone à 18€ pour ceux qui se méfient de play asia.

https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...ong-gone-45337

----------


## nova

> Ah putain, ST magazine... 
> 
> http://download.abandonware.org/maga...%20page001.jpg


1 Programme pour connecter son atari  ::o:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Nouveau humble mobile bundle avec framed et the bug butcher, fils spirituel de pang
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/...ent=hero_image


Pour être précis, c'est Framed 2. Je suis en train de faire le 1 et c'est très sympa.

----------


## olive22440

> Cadeau: Assassin's Creed Black Flag 
> 11 décembre 2017 15:00 - 18 décembre 2017 11:00
> 11 décembre 2017 14:00 UTC - 18 décembre 2017 10:00 UTC
> 
> https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promot...black-flag/16/


Salut le jeu est en essai du 11 au 18 décembre ou une fois qu'on la téléchargé, on peut y jouer tant qu'on veut? 

Merci

----------


## Mastaba

Une fois activé il reste sur ton compte à vie.

----------


## Valenco

Moi, je comprends qu'il reste dans ta bibliothèque, que tu le télécharges ou non.

Edit : Coiffé au poteau par Mastaba.

----------


## olive22440

> Moi, je comprends qu'il reste dans ta bibliothèque, que tu le télécharges ou non.
> 
> Edit : Coiffé au poteau par Mastaba.





> Une fois activé il reste sur ton compte à vie.


C'est bien ce que je me disais mais comme l'adresse internet est "freetrial", j'avais quand même un doute. Merci

----------


## Baalim

Ils utilisent toujours cette adresse.faut pas chercher.

Des bonus twitch tout pourris pour COD WWII
https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot...x=account-link

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ok tu sembles être respecté ici je vais te faire confiance et installé uplay


Balle dans le pied/20. Epic.

----------


## Baalim

> Balle dans le pied/20. Epic.


Ta gueule !
Respecte-moi. Maintenant, là, tout de suite.

----------


## Wolverine



----------


## Dicentim

J'attendais pour commencer un AC c'est l'occasion d'autant plus que j'ai lu que celui-ci était un des meilleurs

----------


## BenRicard

> J'attendais pour commencer un AC c'est l'occasion d'autant plus que j'ai lu que celui-ci était un des meilleurs


Rêver pas trop non plus, il souffre tout de même des mêmes syndromes de collectionnite que tous les autres AC. Même si se promener sur des îles paradisiaques en ces périodes hivernales reste tout de même bien agréable  ::):

----------


## Dicentim

Euh... Comment dire... J'habite déjà une île paradisiaque...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Euh... Comment dire... J'habite déjà une île paradisiaque...


Ouais mais BenRicard est à Sainté, c'est à dire que même Melun ça lui paraîtrait joli.  ::ninja::

----------


## rduburo

> Euh... Comment dire... J'habite déjà une île paradisiaque...


faut te faire un skyrim alors

----------


## Baalim

Humble propose à son tour les soldes Nippon Ichi
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...-america-sale/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je vois que tu m'as collée en ignore list...  :tired: 




> Ce qui me rapelle en voyant la liste, y'a des soldes NIS america (Disgaea & autres) chez humble : ici


 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Je vois que tu m'as collée en ignore list...


Figure que toi que j'ai eu un doute, vu que les soldes NIS avaient commencé chez Indie Gala.
Du coup, je croyais me rappeler que tu avais parlé de celles-là  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> Balle dans le pied/20. Epic.


Après il se mouille pas en disant que Uplay est mieux qu'Origin  ::siffle::

----------


## pitmartinz

> J'attendais pour commencer un AC c'est l'occasion d'autant plus que j'ai lu que celui-ci était un des meilleurs


C'est le 2 le meilleur.
Avec ses DLC vendus sous forme de jeux complets (Brotherhood et Revelations)

----------


## Brienne

Pour info, parce que je viens de la faire maintenant, je vous rappelle que GoG permet parfois de récupérer un jeu que vous avez sur Steam.
Vous liez votre compte Steam et à l'occasion vous pouvez l'ajouter dans votre librairie GoG.

Suffit de passer là:  https://www.gog.com/connect.
Jeu DRM free, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Paradox

> Franchement, *Uplay* est devenu étonnamment correct. Plutôt léger, efficace et, de mon côté sans bug.
> Je le préfère nettement à *origin* et le trouve un peu plus complet que galaxy.


 :Gerbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour info, parce que je viens de la faire maintenant, je vous rappelle que GoG permet parfois de récupérer un jeu que vous avez sur Steam.
> Vous liez votre compte Steam et à l'occasion vous pouvez l'ajouter dans votre librairie GoG.
> 
> Suffit de passer là:  https://www.gog.com/connect.
> Jeu DRM free, pourquoi pas.


Sur le papier, ca a l'air bien.

En pratique, mes 635 jeux Steam ont ete scannes par GoG :




> NO ELIGIBLE GAMES FOUND
> Stay tuned for more games joining GOG Connect.


Je suis tristesse.  ::cry::

----------


## madgic

> 


Ecoute la voix des anciens  ::siffle:: 




> Pour info, parce que je viens de la faire maintenant, je vous rappelle que GoG permet parfois de récupérer un jeu que vous avez sur Steam.
> Vous liez votre compte Steam et à l'occasion vous pouvez l'ajouter dans votre librairie GoG.
> 
> Suffit de passer là: https://www.gog.com/connect.
> Jeu DRM free, pourquoi pas.


Et ça permet parfois de récupérer une version plus complète que sur Steam  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Après il se mouille pas en disant que Uplay est mieux qu'Origin


Oui, c'est vrai : tu vas a l'hopital tout pareil en allant t'asseoir sur un cactus ou un mat a drapeau.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ecoute la voix des anciens


Le pipeau tu veux dire ?  :B): 




> Et ça permet parfois de récupérer une version plus complète que sur Steam


Quand tu as de la chance. J'ai epuise ma reserve a 5 ans.  ::|:

----------


## FrousT

> Oui, c'est vrai : tu vas a l'hopital tout pareil en allant t'asseoir sur un cactus ou un mat a drapeau.


Aprés pour ma défense je trouve quand même que Uplay c'était et c'est surement encore de la grosse daube, la gestion des sauvegardes avec leur cloud à l'époque c'était une catastrophe  :Facepalm:  
Ma save de Splinter Cell  ::cry::

----------


## Wingi

> Et ça permet parfois de récupérer une version plus complète que sur Steam


Tu penses à quoi par exemple ?

----------


## madgic

> Tu penses à quoi par exemple ?


Je sais plus mais je sais que j'ai eu une ou deux fois le cas, où sur Steam il y avait des dlc que j'avais pas et la version GOG en contenait certains. Ou alors que la version GOG contient la soundtrack qui en dlc sur Steam.

----------


## Paradox

> Aprés pour ma défense je trouve quand même que Uplay c'était et c'est surement encore de la grosse daube, la gestion des sauvegardes avec leur cloud à l'époque c'était une catastrophe  
> Ma save de Splinter Cell


Je prie regulierement pour mes saves corrompues par Uplay. Mais y'a encore pire : "Games for Windows Live" ; quand Dark Souls a enfin lache GfWL, c'etait la delivrance !  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sais plus mais je sais que j'ai eu une ou deux fois le cas, où sur Steam il y avait des dlc que j'avais pas et la version GOG en contenait certains. Ou alors que la version GOG contient la soundtrack qui en dlc sur Steam.


A l'occaz, peut etre que tu pourrais nous dire quels jeux avaient pu etre passer sur GoG si tu as un moyen de les retrouver ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je prie regulierement pour mes saves corrompues par Uplay. Mais y'a encore pire : "Games for Windows Live" ; quand Dark Souls a enfin lache GfWL, c'etait la delivrance ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> A l'occaz, peut etre que tu pourrais nous dire quels jeux avaient pu etre passer sur GoG si tu as un moyen de les retrouver ?


Ben là, en l’occurrence, j'en ai 9 dont Torment.

Tu as la liste de tous les jeux qui y ont été ajoutés.

A noter qu'on ne peut les récupérer que pendant un temps très limité à chaque nouvelle fournée
https://www.gogwiki.com/wiki/GOG_Connect


Grim Fandango gratos sur GOG :
https://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered

----------


## Kargadum

Ah ok, il faut régulièrement vérifier les jeux que l'on peut transférer sur Gog, le transfert étant limité dans le temps. J'ai dû en rater tellement  :Boom:

----------


## Syn0k

Grim Fandango Remastered, gratuit sur GOG.

(Début des soldes d'hiver sur le site aussi).

----------


## Valenco

> Pour info, parce que je viens de la faire maintenant, je vous rappelle que GoG permet parfois de récupérer un jeu que vous avez sur Steam.
> Vous liez votre compte Steam et à l'occasion vous pouvez l'ajouter dans votre librairie GoG.
> 
> Suffit de passer là:  https://www.gog.com/connect.
> Jeu DRM free, pourquoi pas.


Attention quand même. Permet de récupérer *quelques* jeux et pas tous ses jeux (loin de là). Sauf si vous n'avez que Stalker. Mais c'est quand même un service sympa de la part de GOG.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> A noter qu'on ne peut les récupérer que pendant un temps très limité à chaque nouvelle fournée
> https://www.gogwiki.com/wiki/GOG_Connect


Ok, c'est pour ca alors.  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

A hat in time déjà à -50%
https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time

A noter également : Hard west pour 15$ dépensés
Masters of Orion, le remake pour 40 $ dépensés.


Un autre avantage de GOG connect : permettre de chopper les dlc là où ils sont les moins chers.

----------


## Ruvon

D'ailleurs il y a peu, j'ai reçu un mail de GoG me disant que j'avais eu des jeux récupérés par GoG connect, mais j'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir fait volontairement.

Peut-être que la dernière fois que je me suis connecté à GoG, j'étais en train de dénoncer Baalim aux services de protection contre les sectes ainsi qu'à la brigade anti-addiction aux jeux de merde, tout en jetant des bouts de mie de pain à Gordor et des tranches de pain de mie à Oldnoobie.

Ça expliquerait que je me souvienne pas de tout. Mais j'ai cru un instant que ça s'était fait sans intervention de ma part, ce qui me semble surprenant.

----------


## fatalix41

> Grim Fandango gratos sur GOG :
> https://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered


Impossible de le récupérer pour ma part, ca me rebalance sur le magasin  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> A noter qu'on ne peut les récupérer que pendant un temps très limité à chaque nouvelle fournée


Ce qui est bien relou, perso j'y pense pas tous les mois.

----------


## Baalim

> Ce qui est bien relou, perso j'y pense pas tous les mois.


Coup de pot, ça n'arrive généralement qu'à l'occasion des soldes.  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah ok, il faut régulièrement vérifier les jeux que l'on peut transférer sur Gog, le transfert étant limité dans le temps. J'ai dû en rater tellement


La même. Bon, en même temps, si je les ai déjà sur Steam, ça signifie qu'ils ont l'overlay sociale et statistique, des DLC à l'heure et pas 6 mois plus tard, et pareil pour les patchs, + le workshop entre autres trucs qui vont bien (sauvegarde dans le cloud, téléchargement à un débit décent, etc ...). Quand je prends la peine d'en importer sur GoGues, c'est pour le seul plaisir de voir les jaquettes rangées sur une simili étagère en bois numérique (et encore, même pas par ordre alphabétique...  :Facepalm:   ).

----------


## znokiss

> c'est pour le seul plaisir de voir les jaquettes rangées sur une simili étagère en bois numérique


Moi aussi j'aime bien. 
Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est une skin steam qui te transforme ça en joli étagère champêtre en chêne avec tes jeux posés dessus, l'organisation perso des rayonnages...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après, tu vends ta skin sous steam :inception:

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et un mode visualisation en VR en DLCs..

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Sinon, y'a un groupe steam qui notifie à chaque fois qu'il y a des jeux ajoutés sur GOG connect...

----------


## Oldnoobie

CA, c'est une info utile !
Merci VilainMoutonNoir, je vais de ce pas m'y inscrire !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Grim Fandango Remastered, gratuit sur GOG.
> (Début des soldes d'hiver sur le site aussi).





> Impossible de le récupérer pour ma part, ca me rebalance sur le magasin


Impossible de le récupérer depuis la page du jeu (renvoi vers le magasin).
Par contre ça marche avec le bandeau sur la page d'accueil du site ('will appear in  your account soon' )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> CA, c'est une info utile !
> Merci VilainMoutonNoir, je vais de ce pas m'y inscrire !


Je peux pas regarder maintenant mais j'y suis inscrite, et je crois que le nom c'est juste gog connect  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui je suis parti de cette hypothèse et hop http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gogco

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> A hat in time déjà à -50%
> https://www.gog.com/game/a_hat_in_time
> 
> A noter également : Hard west pour 15$ dépensés
> Masters of Orion, le remake pour 40 $ dépensés.
> 
> 
> Un autre avantage de GOG connect : permettre de chopper les dlc là où ils sont les moins chers.


A Hat in Time, je l'ai payé plein pot à sa sortie j'ai dû y jouer une heure  :Facepalm:

----------


## Brienne

Faut passer régulièrement et croiser les doigts.
Mange pas de pain.

//

----------


## Gordor

Bonjour, c'est bien le topic des gens qui vont aux GOG ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

T'arrives tellement après la bataille, on dirait un DLC pour un jeu GOG, déjà poncé par tous ceux qui ont Steam.

----------


## BeaM

> Bonjour, c'est bien le topic des gens qui vont aux GOG ?


 :Facepalm:  :;):

----------


## Gordor

> T'arrives tellement après la bataille, on dirait un DLC pour un jeu GOG, déjà poncé par tous ceux qui ont Steam.


Maman  ::wub::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Faudrait qu'on espace nos posts, les gens vont voir qu'on tape depuis un même PC.

----------


## Valenco

> 


Non. Ignore-le sinon il va continuer. Fais comme avec un chien énervé : tu croises les bras et tu regardes ailleurs.

----------


## Ruvon

*jette des bouts de mie de pain sur Gordor* T'étais où ? On a failli t'attendre  :Tap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Vite une diversion :

Spécial Respect My Baalimorithy avec cette offre incroyable de -75% sur un titre-phare des tiroirs à culottes : Ass Academy pour 5 boules (vous en avez donc trois à trouver)...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/396650/ACE_Academy/

----------


## Gordor

> *jette des bouts de mie de pain sur Gordor* T'étais où ? On a failli t'attendre


Désolé, Xenoblade (et la switch) m'éloigne de plus en plus du fofo. Heureusement mon appo à GOG s'est fait entendre au fin fond de ma grotte !
Alors, qu'est ce que je peux avoir comme vieillerie a 10 fois le prix d'un jeu récent aujourd'hui ?

----------


## fatalix41

> Impossible de le récupérer depuis la page du jeu (renvoi vers le magasin).
> Par contre ça marche avec le bandeau sur la page d'accueil du site ('will appear in  your account soon' )


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## pesos

Vous êtes relou j'ai des alertes à chaque message et c'est même pas des bons plans.



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::trollface::

----------


## nova

> Vous êtes relou j'ai des alertes à chaque message et c'est même pas des bons plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


On devrait créer un topic bon plan sans flood  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

> On devrait créer un topic bon plan sans flood


Pas con, ceci est une révolution !

----------


## FrousT

> On devrait créer un topic bon plan sans flood


Ou créer un topic des bons plans tout court en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ou créer un topic des bons plans tout court en fait


Tu veux un bon plan ?
Achète Way of the samurai IV. 6.24 $ 
Jamais vu aussi peu cher

https://www.gog.com/game/way_of_the_samurai_4



Vu la gueule des graphismes sur switch, Gordor ne sera même pas dépaysé  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT



----------


## Ruvon

> Alors, qu'est ce que je peux avoir comme vieillerie a 10 fois le prix d'un jeu récent aujourd'hui ?


Hum, laisse-moi réfléchir...

Sortis entre 2015 et 2017 et actuellement à leur prix le plus bas jamais enregistré :

Tooth and Tail à 12,09€

Ken Follett’s The Pillars of the Earth - Season Pass à 14,99€

Diluvion au même prix que sur Steam soit 4,99€

Grim Dawn à 7,49€

Soit déjà plus de bons plans que ce que Baalim a pu poster depuis le début de l'année  ::ninja:: 

J'espère que tu t'amuses plus à trouver les bons jeux au milieu des 15 000 daubes dispos sur Steam  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Hum, laisse-moi réfléchir...
> 
> Sortis entre 2015 et 2017 et actuellement à leur prix le plus bas jamais enregistré :
> 
> Tooth and Tail à 12,09€
> 
> Ken Follett’s The Pillars of the Earth - Season Pass à 14,99€
> 
> Diluvion au même prix que sur Steam soit 4,99€
> ...


En fait, tooth & tail a déjà été plus bas mais faut savoir lire isthereanydeal. Faut laisser ça aux professionnels  ::trollface:: 
Quant à Grim dawn... disons qu'il a déjà été en bundle y'a longtemps.

Diluvion, j'avoue ne pas m'y être trop intéressé... mais c'est probablement parce que j'avais été trop occupé à aider à son financement  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> faut savoir lire


Ah, mince, je savais bien que j'avais oublié quelque chose.

----------


## Kargadum

Et bien oui, Diluvion a l'air bien sympa. Quelqu'un y a joué?

----------


## Ruvon

Sinon, toujours sur GoG, une initiative qui n'a rien à envier aux lootboxes : le jeu des étoiles. C'est comme les piñatas, mais avec des étoiles...

https://www.gog.com/winter-sale

Pour 2,59€, un jeu au pifoumètre. Une liste ici sur ce qu'il est possible de trouver dans les étoiles : https://www.gog.com/forum/general/st...ead_2017/page1

Et on remercie Catel pour l'info. Allez, allez, on fait pas son timide.

Le souci avec ce système, c'est que t'as vite fait d'acheter un jeu que tu as déjà sur Steam. Y a deux trois trucs bien dans cette liste (notamment Diluvion  ::trollface::  ) mais je prends pas le risque, par principe.

Et comme le dit Catel sur le topic GoG, y a Jack Keane dans la liste.




> Et bien oui, Diluvion a l'air bien sympa. Quelqu'un y a joué?


Je me tâte très fort à l'acheter, mais j'ai encore un backlog trop massif.

----------


## Baalim

> Et bien oui, Diluvion a l'air bien sympa. Quelqu'un y a joué?


Ben euuuh  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, toujours sur GoG, une initiative qui n'a rien à envier aux lootboxes : le jeu des étoiles. C'est comme les piñatas, mais avec des étoiles...
> 
> https://www.gog.com/winter-sale
> 
> Pour 2,59€, un jeu au pifoumètre. Une liste ici sur ce qu'il est possible de trouver dans les étoiles : https://www.gog.com/forum/general/st...ead_2017/page1
> 
> Et on remercie Catel pour l'info. Allez, allez, on fait pas son timide.
> 
> Le souci avec ce système, c'est que t'as vite fait d'acheter un jeu que tu as déjà sur Steam. Y a deux trois trucs bien dans cette liste (notamment Diluvion  ) mais je prends pas le risque, par principe.
> ...


A vue de nez, je dois en avoir encore quelques uns en stock. passez chez moi, ça coûtera probablement moins cher  ::ninja:: 
Je note également la présence d'un bon paquet de trucs qui valent difficilement leurs trois dollars l'unité en temps normal.

 Bref, ce n'est pas un bon plan, pire encore que les pinata

----------


## sticky-fingers

> On devrait créer un topic bon plan sans flood


Et une liste  ::trollface::

----------


## acdctabs

En parlant de liste, j'ai un vrai bon plan.

Zen offre 2 tables sur Pinball FX3 pendant 1 semaine.
Vous les prenez maintenant, vous les gardez après.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...s_and_Legends/

----------


## Baalim

À noter que la gratuité concerne également les versions consoles

----------


## acdctabs

Et peut-être même la version windows store s'il y a des gens qui s'ennuient et qui veulent tester.

----------


## Baalim

Et un titre gratuit bien basique.
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171212

----------


## Eradan

> Ou créer un topic des bons plans tout court en fait


Et en bannir Baalim.

----------


## Baalim

> Et en bannir Baalim.


Pas con  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Et bien oui, Diluvion a l'air bien sympa. Quelqu'un y a joué?


Il s'est tapé un 5 dans CPC (https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/rev...00a6a6ba8.html pour l'avis général ou https://www.canardpc.com/354/lamer-q...anser-diluvion pour le test complet)

----------


## Bentic

Ouh là, on dirait qu'il faut se dépêcher pour GOG Connect  ::o: 
Tout à l'heure, j'avais vu 21 jeux, un peu plus tard 20, et maintenant 18.
Je n'ai pas fait attention au temps affiché sur ceux qui n'y sont plus, mais ceux restants indiquent 14 jours.

Apparemment, il y en avait 22.
Ne sont plus disponibles: Age of Wonders 3, Baldur's Gate II: Enhanced Edition, Diluvion Fleet Edition Upgrade et Torment: Tides of Numenera.

----------


## pipoop

Diluvion c'est pourri
De rien

----------


## Baalim

Spotlight bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-3

2.59 € avec notamment eternal winter et earthtongue ( et megarace 1 & 2 pour les vueux nostalgiques)

Avec également death point qui démontre qu'avec les critiques steam, on n'a plus besoin de presse spécialisée :




> Jeux simpatique mais sans plus avec plusieur bug qui saverre énaivent.
> Un prix tros chère pour le jeux.

----------


## Marmottas

> Ignore-list + modobel + abonnement à Atari ST Magazine


Ah dur... M'enfin ça me parait moins cruel que de te refourguer des exemplaires d'Amiga con-cept 

http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...p?mag=2&page=1

(Un " magazine " qui avait le bon gout d'afficher une " playmate " en page centrale à chaque numéro !)

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah dur... M'enfin ça me parait moins cruel que de te refourguer des exemplaires d'Amiga con-cept 
> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...p?mag=2&page=1
> (Un " magazine " qui avait le bon gout d'afficher une " playmate " en page centrale à chaque numéro !)


Tellement beau, ce magazine (de la maquette aux couleurs en passant par les photos et la playmate) ! J'en ai les yeux qui saignent de bonheur :D

----------


## Marmottas

Gloppy>J'avais prévenu...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Un conseil pour les amateurs de flipper, n'oubliez pas de récupérer les deux tables gratos pour pinball fx3. A première vue, ils ne se sont pas foutus du monde et elles sont très sympathiques.
Mention spéciale à Son of Zeus, bien speed.


*
Resident Evil 7 Gold* à 25.27 €
https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...team/13/70brs9

Spellforce III revenu à 30.67 €
https://www.play-asia.com/spellforce-3-steam/13/70bgef

Mass effect andromeda à 13.99 €
https://www.play-asia.com/mass-effec...igin/13/70apex

Faites gaffe aux délais de livraison...sur du démat  ::O:

----------


## Kargadum

> Diluvion c'est pourri
> De rien


Merci :Emo: 

Les prix de play-asia s'allignent sur ceux des sites "gris", voir font mieux. Stratégie agressive des prix ou mêmes fournisseurs?  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Kariya

Tiens, Humble nous sort un bundle à 8 heures du mat' maintenant. Au doux nom de MangaGamer and Friends Bundle, retour aux visual novels, avec un mélange "haut du panier" (avec MangaGamer aussi...) et du soft (la série des Higurashi et eden* notemment)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Humble Bundle Mangagamer (special VN, avec des trucs plutot pas mal, pas juste des boobs)

1$ Tier 
Eden 
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.1 Onikakushi
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.2 Watanagashi 
A Kiss For the Petals - Remembering How We Met

BTA 
If My Heart Had Wings (OST is DRM Free) 
LoveKami -Divinity Stage ( OST is DRM Free) 
Go! Go! Nippon! Complete Collection 
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.3 Tatarigoroshi 
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.4 Himatsubushi

10$ Tier 
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch. 5 Meakashi 
LoveKami -Useless Goddess- (OST is DRM Free) 
Princess Evangile All Ages Version

(Grillée, mais je laisse la liste au cas ou)

----------


## Baalim

Joli !
Si vous êtes un peux curieux, c'est le moment de passer à la caisse.

Je doute qu'on retrouve ces trucs (princess evangile notamment) à aussi bas tarif avant des lustres.

Observer à 12$ avec le code GREEN40
https://stacksocial.com/sales/observer-game

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je doute qu'on retrouve ces trucs (princess evangile notamment) à aussi bas tarif avant des lustres.


Pareil pour la serie Higurashi When They Cry, attention c'est plus une séries horreur/mystere.

----------


## Wolverine

Mais du coup, c'est la même histoire que l'animé pour Higurashi ?

----------


## pesos

> Joli !
> Si vous êtes un peux curieux, c'est le moment de passer à la caisse.
> 
> Je doute qu'on retrouve ces trucs (princess evangile notamment) à aussi bas tarif avant des lustres.
> 
> Observer à 12$ avec le code GREEN40
> https://stacksocial.com/sales/observer-game


Cool prix mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce site ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Star Wars Basdufront 2 35€

----------


## Baalim

> Cool prix mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce site ?


Un site à la Groupon mais vu les avis laissés sur le net, c'est à prendre avec des pincettes.

Pour les plus courageux, CIV VI est à 18 $ sur le même site avec le même code promo
https://stacksocial.com/sales/sid-me...ivilization-vi

----------


## Ouamdu

J'ai testé stacksocial, récupéré ma clé Observer immédiatement, activée sur Steam et GOG connectée direct. RAS de mon côté.

----------


## Baalim

Bonne nouvelle.


M'sieur Mickey doit pas être trop satisfait des résultats...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Amazon fait encore mieux, c'est M'sieur Blouberrichon qui l'a dit !

----------


## Baalim

> Amazon fait encore mieux, c'est M'sieur Blouberrichon qui l'a dit !


Ah non, ça c'est parce que t'es un low.
La master race joue sur ps4 et là, c'est plus cher sur mamazon


STEEP à 15 € avant tout coupon aujourd'hui chez ubi
http://store.ubi.com/fr/steep-tm-/57...8458b4567.html

----------


## nova

> Bonne nouvelle.
> 
> 
> M'sieur Mickey doit pas être trop satisfait des résultats...
> 
> https://ci4.googleusercontent.com/pr.../qN/OUSV/9.jpg
> https://ci6.googleusercontent.com/pr...qN/OUSV/10.jpg

----------


## Paradox

> Joli !
> Si vous êtes un peux curieux, c'est le moment de passer à la caisse.
> 
> Je doute qu'on retrouve ces trucs (princess evangile notamment) à aussi bas tarif avant des lustres.
> 
> Observer à 12$ avec le code GREEN40
> https://stacksocial.com/sales/observer-game


Quand je copie/colle le code promo :


> The items in your cart are excluded from coupons.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> M'sieur Mickey doit pas être trop satisfait des résultats...
> 
> https://ci4.googleusercontent.com/pr.../qN/OUSV/9.jpg
> https://ci6.googleusercontent.com/pr...qN/OUSV/10.jpg


Je pleure tous les soirs a cause de mon enfance violee par Disney.  ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai testé stacksocial, récupéré ma clé Observer immédiatement, activée sur Steam et GOG connectée direct. RAS de mon côté.


Avais-tu un compte sur ce site avant que Baalim balance le bon plan ici ? Moi, oui, et j'ai peur que ce soit ca qui fasse une difference.

----------


## Setzer

Testé le bon plan observer : ras, jeux bien obtenu pour 12$ (10,80 € d'après paypal) et clé obtenu immédiatement et enregistré sur steam sans soucis.

----------


## Paradox

> Testé le bon plan observer : ras, jeux bien obtenu pour 12$ (10,80 € d'après paypal) et clé obtenu immédiatement et enregistré sur steam sans soucis.


Tu avais un compte chez eux avant ce bon plan ?

Edit : Je viens de reessayer et ca a marche cette fois. Bizarre.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso j'ai creusé le bon plan STEEP.
Seule la version de base est soldée. 
Y a un Season Pass qui ajoute trois épreuves, mais c'est 20€.
Y a un Expansion-Machin Olympics qui ajoute aussi des épreuves variantes, mais c'est 30€.
Les retours de joueurs mentionnent rapidement un manque flagrant de finition.

Bilan : j'étais pas loin de sortir la CB, mais je pense reporter, le temps qu'ils incluent les DLC dans le prix de 15-20€ ou qu'ils se mettent à offrir le jeu de base. Et on est 4-5 potes à tous bloquer sur le concept : le "game as a service" fait perdre toute visibilité sur l'investissement, on ne sait plus ce qu'on achète ni ce que ça va coûter pour obtenir un contenu un peu plus complet.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

L'expansion n'est pas inclue dans le season pass?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Attends tu vas rire :

- Le Season Pass comprend les Packs Adrenaline (défis nocturnes+skins), Hivernal (un traîneau, des défis et des skins) et Extrême (3 nouveaux sports), + une skin et 10.000 crédits en bonus.
- Le DLC Road to the Olympics comprend un pack d'épreuves "JO d'hiver" (snowboard cross, super G, etc...) et probablement des tracés spécifiques (impossible sur Steam de savoir précisément le contenu).
- Le Welcome Pack comprend 1 skin, 20.000 crédits pour des skins et 10 tickets hélico.
- Le Winterfest Pack comprend de la luge, des "challenges" (donc ça doit être différent des ... "défis") et des skins.

Et comme le Season Pass est un peu fumeux, le magasin te permet d'acheter le pack Extrême seul.

Du coup t'as des gens qui ont payé une fortune day one pour le jeu + SP et qui se rendent compte qu'ils n'ont pas accès au Olympics (30 boules) ni à la luge (12 boules) et encore moins au Welcome Pack , a priori.

Avant on avait le jeu puis ses DLC, puis le jeu avec le Season Pass, permettant d'acheter en lot des DLC futurs au contenu parfois/souvent totalement inconnu.
Aujourd'hui tu peux acheter la Deluxe Edition d'un jeu pour avoir le jeu de base et tous ses DLC prévus.... mais on te vendra encore à part une "Expansion". 
On a donc Jeu, DLC, Season Pass, Expansion, et n'oublions pas les bonus de préco et autres Starter Packs quand il n'y a pas en plus des Loot Boxes.... le vocabulaire commercial a fait des petits plus vite que deux lapins dans un chapeau.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

::O: 

Ils ont reussi à faire pire que Borderlands 2 niveau season pass donc...  :Clap:

----------


## Paradox

> Ils ont reussi à faire pire que Borderlands 2 niveau season pass donc...


Euh, je crois que tu oublies Payday 2.  ::siffle::

----------


## Lucretia

edit : Ouais non c'est moi qui dis des conneries en fait mea culpa, j'ai confondu avec la version gold.

Non je ne sais effectivement pas ce qu'il y a dans ce season pass.

+ Les sports sont effectivement déblocables in-game depuis la dernière màj, mais très coûteux.
Les défis du season pass / gold edition ne sont pas déblocables avec les points.

edit : Ah par contre, *au sujet de Steep, 
**faites gaffe si vous avez un processeur un peu vieux, la dernière màj a changé la config minimale pour faire fonctionner le jeu* !
Plus d'infos ici : ce lien-là.
Un patch a été annoncé par Ubi pour ce week-end mais on sait pas encore si le souci sera réparé par ce dit patch.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Euh, je crois que tu oublies Payday 2.


J'avoue je ne me suis pas penchée sur la question, je ne joue pas à Payday 2, mais je te crois volontiers.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah, alors la page Steam du SP n'est pas à jour. 



Merci de l'info pour les sports déblocables, c'est tentant de les espérer au farm, mais je pense que je vais me lasser du jeu avant d'avoir les points nécessaires, si c'est le même grind que Rainbow 6, j'ai péniblement su débloquer une paire d'opérateurs additionnels lors d'une rare promo en crédits ingame.


EDIT : Ah, au temps pour moi, il m'a échappé que le pack winterfest et le pack hivernal sont une même chose, et que la luge est également appelée "traîneau d'hiver". 
Ils sont forts chez Ubi, ils font voisiner des traductions différentes pour un même contenu, des fois qu'on s'y retrouve....

----------


## Paradox

> J'avoue je ne me suis pas penchée sur la question, je ne joue pas à Payday 2, mais je te crois volontiers.


Pour donner une idee : 
http://payday.wikia.com/wiki/Downloa...ent_(Payday_2) 
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sinon en technique d'enculade rigolote, y a le fait de vendre jeu + season pass, puis d'annoncer la sortie d'une season pass "Year 2" quelques mois après.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour donner une idee : 
> http://payday.wikia.com/wiki/Downloa...ent_(Payday_2)


WOW !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour donner une idee : 
> http://payday.wikia.com/wiki/Downloa...ent_(Payday_2)


 ::O:  Ah oui quand meme...

----------


## Adu

Grim Fandango Remaster offert sur GoG, je sais pas si c'était passé ici ...

----------


## rogercoincoin

si si c'est passé !

----------


## Wabert

Plusieurs fois même.

----------


## Adu

Ah ..... Désolé  ::unsure::

----------


## Mrtn77

Le formidable Nex Machina est à 7 dollars chez Chrono.gg

----------


## BenRicard

> Le formidable Nex Machina est à 7 dollars chez Chrono.gg


Le formidable Nex Machina était en bundle dans le dernier Monthly...il ne vaut donc plus rien !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Et un deuxième bundle chez indie gala... Plus que 10.
https://www.indiegala.com/lockandloa...dload_20171213

----------


## nova

> Attends tu vas rire :
> 
> - Le Season Pass comprend les Packs Adrenaline (défis nocturnes+skins), Hivernal (un traîneau, des défis et des skins) et Extrême (3 nouveaux sports), + une skin et 10.000 crédits en bonus.
> - Le DLC Road to the Olympics comprend un pack d'épreuves "JO d'hiver" (snowboard cross, super G, etc...) et probablement des tracés spécifiques (impossible sur Steam de savoir précisément le contenu).
> - Le Welcome Pack comprend 1 skin, 20.000 crédits pour des skins et 10 tickets hélico.
> - Le Winterfest Pack comprend de la luge, des "challenges" (donc ça doit être différent des ... "défis") et des skins.
> 
> Et comme le Season Pass est un peu fumeux, le magasin te permet d'acheter le pack Extrême seul.
> 
> ...



J'ai rien compris  :WTF: 


Bon sinon dans le meme style , je trouve que Forza Horizon 3 est pas mal. Entre le jeu de base, la version "collector , la version "ultime" , les expansions, les Lootboxes, les voitures à acheter en plus.... Tu peux vite claquer 200€.

----------


## Kargadum

Rien ne vaut train simulator et ses dlc valant 6K  :Cigare: .

----------


## acdctabs

C'est différent, pas le même délire. Ca rejoint les jeux de simulations de vol.
Ça ne me choque pas car c'est pour les passionnés et il y a un vrai travail derrière. Alors que la cosmétique d'un masque...

----------


## PoOpsS

> Perso j'ai creusé le bon plan STEEP.
> Seule la version de base est soldée. 
> Y a un Season Pass qui ajoute trois épreuves, mais c'est 20€.
> Y a un Expansion-Machin Olympics qui ajoute aussi des épreuves variantes, mais c'est 30€.
> Les retours de joueurs mentionnent rapidement un manque flagrant de finition.
> 
> Bilan : j'étais pas loin de sortir la CB, mais je pense reporter, le temps qu'ils incluent les DLC dans le prix de 15-20€ ou qu'ils se mettent à offrir le jeu de base. Et on est 4-5 potes à tous bloquer sur le concept : le "game as a service" fait perdre toute visibilité sur l'investissement, on ne sait plus ce qu'on achète ni ce que ça va coûter pour obtenir un contenu un peu plus complet.


Il y a 6 mois il était passé sur amazon.co.uk à moins de 20€ avec le season passe.
Personnellement j'ai vraiment passé du bon temps sur le jeu, les 5-6 premières heures sont assez déconcertantes on ne comprend pas vraiment le gameplay (simu/arcade?) mais passé se cape c'est du bonheur !



Deus Ex Mankind Divided  à 6.80€ sur SimplyGames .

----------


## Paradox

> Ah oui quand meme...


Oui... C'est meme pour ca que j'ai arrete d'y jouer.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai rien compris 
> 
> 
> Bon sinon dans le meme style , je trouve que Forza Horizon 3 est pas mal. Entre le jeu de base, la version "collector , la version "ultime" , les expansions, les Lootboxes, les voitures à acheter en plus.... Tu peux vite claquer 200€.


Atta y'a pire avec Shadow of War... L'edition Gold aussi a 90EUR deja, tu sais que l'editeur ne vas pas rougir sur les prix affiches.  :<_<: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est différent, pas le même délire. Ca rejoint les jeux de simulations de vol.
> Ça ne me choque pas car c'est pour les passionnés et il y a un vrai travail derrière. Alors que la cosmétique d'un masque...


Exactement.

----------


## bbd

> C'est différent, pas le même délire. Ca rejoint les jeux de simulations de vol.
> Ça ne me choque pas car c'est pour les passionnés et il y a un vrai travail derrière. Alors que la cosmétique d'un masque...


Là c'est une simulation de vol très réaliste pour le coup...

----------


## nova

> Là c'est une simulation de vol très réaliste pour le coup...


 ::lol::

----------


## velociraptor

Seulement 6000€, pacotilles...

----------


## FB74

*Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom* à 9 euros (Voucher WINTER10 de 10%) sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ul...el-vs-capcom-3

----------


## Magnarrok

Merde trompé de topic

----------


## Baalim

Un truc très con chez green man gaming
Vous pouvez acheter des cartes cadeaux de 2 à 5 €.
Le truc ?
Une carte sur cinq contient un 2-pack de Ballistic overkill en plus des 2 ou 5 €.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/credit-hacks/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...stic_Overkill/

----------


## Whiskey

Vous voulez *vegas pro a 20 €* : Joyeux noel ! https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...eative-freedom

Bon c'est le 14 (Edit), mais pour le prix ca vaut carrément !

----------


## Marmottas

> Et un deuxième bundle chez indie gala... Plus que 10.
> https://www.indiegala.com/lockandloa...dload_20171213


C'est malin, j'avais presque réussi à oublier qu'il y avait eu un Cannon Fodder 3...  ::(:

----------


## sticky-fingers

> C'est malin, j'avais presque réussi à oublier qu'il y avait eu un Cannon Fodder 3...


Enfin il n'en a que le titre non ?  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Vous voulez *vegas pro a 20 €* : Joyeux noel ! https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...eative-freedom
> 
> Bon c'est le 14 (Edit), mais pour le prix ca vaut carrément !


On m'a dit que rapidement il lasse, Vegas.

----------


## Marmottas

> On m'a dit que rapidement il lasse, Vegas.


Mouais...

----------


## Hyeud

"Il lasse vegas" par Annaud Jean-Jacques.

----------


## Whiskey

> On m'a dit que rapidement il lasse, Vegas.

----------


## Herr Peter

> "Il lasse vegas" par Annaud Jean-Jacques.


 ::XD::  Joli.

----------


## cooly08

:^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

Le titre du mail de fanatical "_Everything is half price!_"  ::P:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Là c'est une simulation de vol très réaliste pour le coup...


I see what you did there.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Petite question : J'ai pas vu passer le bundle Winter Sale de Cubic.
C'est un bon plan ou pas ?

Il y  a 2 jeux de ma wishlist (Tempest et king of dragon pass) et Space Wolf à l'air bien.
Mais bon peut etre que c'est des jeux qu'on retrouve dans d'autre bundle moins cher encore...

----------


## Herr Peter

The Witness à 14.79€ sur GOG !

----------


## Seymos

> Seulement 6000€, pacotilles...


Du coup c'est un bon plan ou pas ?

----------


## pesos

> The Witness à 14.79€ sur GOG !
> https://78.media.tumblr.com/6790469e...igv7o1_500.gif


C'est sensé être un bon plan ?  :tired: 

Déjà passé moins cher  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Petite question : J'ai pas vu passer le bundle Winter Sale de Cubic.
> C'est un bon plan ou pas ?
> 
> Il y  a 2 jeux de ma wishlist (Tempest et king of dragon pass) et Space Wolf à l'air bien.
> Mais bon peut etre que c'est des jeux qu'on retrouve dans d'autre bundle moins cher encore...


Honnêtement, à ce tarif, tu les trouveras difficilement à moins chers. l'idéal reste encore de trouver un deuxième intéressé pour baisser un peu plus le tarif.

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est sensé être un bon plan ? 
> 
> Déjà passé moins cher


Oui  mais les liens G2A sont inderdits ici-même. Et le jeu sans DRM, c'est à mon sens un gros plus qui vaut bien les 30 centimes d'euros supplémentaires demandés  ::P:

----------


## pesos

Pourquoi tu parles de G2A ? Rien que sur Steam il a déjà été moins cher  ::P: 

Après oui pour ceux qui le veulent sans DRM c'est pas mal.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ouais, à mort les DRM ! A quoi ça sert, de savoir combien de mes amis l'ont ou le veulent, le temps moyen qu'ils ont passé dessus, leur évaluation, le nombre d'heures que j'ai passées dessus, depuis combien de temps je n'y joue plus, si du contenu additionnel est accessible sur le Workshop, si la page discussions propose des trads, des mods, etc..., ou encore l'onglet actualités qui me précise le contenu du dernier patch, si les dévs prévoient un DLC ou du debug, etc...

----------


## Baalim

Dead rising 4. 13.2£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DEAD-RI.../dead-rising-4

 Celui-là, je ne le poste que pour son titre . qui fleure bon la subtilité   ::O: 

Eczema Angel Orifice
https://porpentine.itch.io/orifice

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais, à mort les DRM ! A quoi ça sert, de savoir combien de mes amis l'ont ou le veulent, le temps moyen qu'ils ont passé dessus, leur évaluation, le nombre d'heures que j'ai passées dessus, depuis combien de temps je n'y joue plus, si du contenu additionnel est accessible sur le Workshop, si la page discussions propose des trads, des mods, etc..., ou encore l'onglet actualités qui me précise le contenu du dernier patch, si les dévs prévoient un DLC ou du debug, etc...


Ah, ça ressemble à un comportement d'addiction ça. T'es du genre à passer plus de temps sur les pages Steam qu'à jouer ? Tu ressens le besoin de like les achats et screenshots de tes amis ? Tu craftes des badges ? Tu as un oreiller avec le visage souriant de Gabe imprimé dessus ?

Ma solution contre la radicalisation, c'est le déjà radicalisé : 1 semaine dans une pièce de 2m² avec ERISS. Ça va te calmer. Ou te traumatiser, on sait pas encore trop comment le cerveau humain réagira.

La science compte sur toi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah non je fais la part des choses. Je joue chez moi, je consulte Steam au boulot.

----------


## Kaede

> Ouais, à mort les DRM ! A quoi ça sert, de savoir combien de mes amis l'ont ou le veulent, le temps moyen qu'ils ont passé dessus, leur évaluation, le nombre d'heures que j'ai passées dessus, depuis combien de temps je n'y joue plus, si du contenu additionnel est accessible sur le Workshop, si la page discussions propose des trads, des mods, etc..., ou encore l'onglet actualités qui me précise le contenu du dernier patch, si les dévs prévoient un DLC ou du debug, etc...


Hors-sujet : rien de tout ça n'a absolument besoin de DRM pour exister et fonctionner*. De même que les achievements n'ont pas besoin d'une connexion permanente pour fonctionner...ce qui n'empêche pas certains jeux récents (sur One notamment) de gérer ça n'importe comment quand on joue offline.
* le client de GOG, qui s'étoffe peu à peu, est optionnel

----------


## Tenebris

Marrant que vous parliez de ça, je me demandais hier justement dans quel état psychologique je serais si Steam faisait faillite demain, et que du coup, mes centaines de jeux passaient à la trappe.

----------


## Baalim

> Marrant que vous parliez de ça, je me demandais hier justement dans quel état psychologique je serais si Steam faisait faillite demain, et que du coup, mes centaines de jeux passaient à la trappe.


Crois-moi sur parole, c'est une hypothèse que je ne veux surtout pas envisager  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Crois-moi sur parole, c'est une hypothèse que je ne veux surtout pas envisager


Ah ça, je veux bien te croire  ::):  Vu l'ampleur de la bibliothèque que tu dois avoir, ton cerveau produirait une réaction en chaine digne du big bang qui annihilerait toute forme de matière à plusieurs univers à la ronde.
Bon, la bonne nouvelle, c'est que si tu es au courant d'une telle nouvelle avant nous, ça nous sauvegardera de l'expérience sur laquelle je m'interrogeais hier puisqu'on aura tous disparu  ::P: 

Moralité, sauves le cher leader et tu sauveras le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> ton cerveau


Doesn't compute.

----------


## Baalim

> Doesn't compute.


Ah, quelle tristesse qu'un troll à court de munition  :Emo: 
T'as pas un événement à organiser, sur un autre topic  ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

Zut ça y est je suis devenu un personnage public, une marionnette populaire.
Je me disais 'quoi que me vaut le titre de ce topic?'. J'ai cru m'être fait pirater mon compte, qqun aurait posté à ma place, mais non, c'est juste le début la consécration, qui risque d'attirer les faussaires (mais l'émulation c'est bien).

----------


## zebulon

Hé oui, mon cher ERISS, que tu le veuilles ou non, tu fais partie du _systeam_.

----------


## Adu

En tout cas, le titre est trop long et m'ERISS le poil

----------


## rduburo

"il faut lancer un jeu steam comme si c'est le dernier " Lao Tseu

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Marrant que vous parliez de ça, je me demandais hier justement dans quel état psychologique je serais si Steam faisait faillite demain, et que du coup, mes centaines de jeux passaient à la trappe.


Ce sera l'occasion de faire cramer le reste de tes biens et de commencer une nouvelle vie.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ce sera l'occasion de faire cramer le reste de tes biens et de commencer une nouvelle vie.


Il a déjà anticipé en passant des dizaines d'heures sur Uplay...

----------


## Tenebris

> Ce sera l'occasion de faire cramer le reste de tes biens et de commencer une nouvelle vie.


Impossible, mes torrents de larmes auront recouverts mes biens, inenvisageable de cramer waterworld.
J'irai du coup prier sur l'autel GOG et Eriss sera notre prophète à tous... Jusqu'au big-Balim-bang bien sur.

----------


## Highlander

> "Il lasse vegas" par Annaud Jean-Jacques.


Je tente un "c'est profond, Johnny".  ::unsure::

----------


## Paradox

> Impossible, mes torrents ...


Impossible, t411 n'existe plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

La closed beta gratos et en promo, fallait y penser !  ::lol:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/laser-league


Pack à 8 € (essayez WINTER10 au cas ou) comprenant




> Lost Horizon
> Lost Horizon 2
> Secret Files 2: Puritas Cordis
> Secret Files 3
> Secret Files Tunguska


https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/animation-arts-bundle
Ça fait pas cher les dizaines d'heures de bâillement et de somnolence.



Children of the nile et son add on pour 1.80€
Faut pas se mentir, c'est devenu un peu moche

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CHILDR...-the-nile-pack

----------


## Wazatiste

> Je tente un "c'est profond, Johnny".


Boarf, six pieds sous terre quoi...  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Faut pas se mentir, c'est devenu un peu moche


Ca reste plus beau qu'un Atari ST.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Boarf, six pieds sous terre quoi...


J'ai oublié de vivre quoi...  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> J'ai oublié de vivre quoi...


_"Oh Baalim, si tu savais... tout le mal que l'on me fait..."_  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Ca reste plus beau qu'un Atari ST.


Si les chats se mettent à prendre le boulot des marmottes...
(Heureusement qu'il me reste le chocolat à emballer)

----------


## Baalim

Homefront the Revolution : freedom fighter bundle à 7.19 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...fighter-bundle


Apparemment, Nintendo vient de découvrir les soldes :
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/2017...7-1318531.html
https://www.nintendo.fr/Rechercher/R....html?f=147393

----------


## odji

offert:
Company of heroes 2:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/company-of-heroes-2

Homefront:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55100/Homefront/

un gaga25:  (dont hamlet)
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-25

----------


## Dark Kariya

Bon, IGN a encore du pognon à foutre en l'air: Company of Heroes 2 (le jeu de base) passe gratuit pour 2 jours

Et pour ceux qui ont raté l'affaire Homefront, session de rattrapage directement chez Gaby jusqu'à demain soir 19H

(Grumf, devanced)

----------


## machiavel24

Company of Heroes 2 est gratuit chez Humble ou plus rapide : 0IZ5B-GI56L-EI35B  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Winter sale chez Oculus :
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/s...6788723718034/

----------


## velociraptor

> Company of Heroes 2 est gratuit chez Humble ou plus rapide : 0IZ5B-GI56L-EI35B


j'ai perdu  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

> Company of Heroes 2 est gratuit chez Humble ou plus rapide : 0IZ5B-GI56L-EI35B


Merci pour le code, j'avais la flemme de me connecter  ::happy2::

----------


## Baalim

AC Origins gratuit pour l'achat d'un disque dur Seagate :
https://www.ldlc.com/landing-AR20170...710060009.html


PS4+Xbox one : COD WWII + Destiny 2 pour 70 €
http://www.micromania.fr/call-of-dut...-ii-77467.html

----------


## Syn0k

Day of Infamy, 4,99€ sur Steam, jamais passé plus bas. Et 4,49€ en passant par le bundle pour les possesseurs d'Insurgency.

----------


## Stelarc

Faut le savoir qu'il y a une promo sur ce jeu... Il n'est même pas à la une de Steam. 

Steam c'est vraiment de la merde. ::ninja::

----------


## Whiskey

> Faut le savoir qu'il y a une promo sur ce jeu... Il n'est même pas à la une de Steam. 
> 
> Steam c'est vraiment de la merde.


C'est surtout que day of infamy et insurgency est souvent en promo, donc a mon avis la plupart des joueurs aimant ce type de jeu l'ont deja  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Friday special bundle:
https://www.indiegala.com/special-friday-60-bundle

Pour ne pas en dire du mal, j'ai pas encore regardé le contenu.
Si ça se trouve, c'est bien

----------


## rogercoincoin

çà "vole pas haut" quand même...

 ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> çà "vole pas haut" quand même...




De mémoire, j'avais entendu dire du bien du très rétro ghoul boy sur gamekult.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...ord_of_Goblin/

----------


## Baalim

No escape bundle chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/no-escape-bundle

4 jeux pour 1 €

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## nova

> 


 :^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

Hitman épisode 1 gratos:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/h...-et-pc-1135417

Y a deux nouveaux jeux sur le chronogg store (garfield kart à 3500 et sniper ghost warrior 2 à 7500)

----------


## PoOpsS

SUPERHOT offert avec Twitch Prime.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Y a deux nouveaux jeux sur le chronogg store (garfield kart à 3500 et sniper ghost warrior 2 à 7500)


Et aussi des "soldes" sur les autres jeux (sauf Super Duper Party Pooper, allez comprendre pourquoi) qui ont toujours des clés à proposer (par exemple, 7500 au lieu de 10000 pour Car Mechanical Simulator 2015 ou 500 contre 1000 pour Project Starship)

----------


## trynyty

Medieval Engineers and Space Engineers à 14,79 €

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/59400/

----------


## Baalim

Flatout 4 à 7 €
-17% avec le code GMG17
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...otal-insanity/

----------


## sebarnolds

> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/G/...510362441_.png
> 
> SUPERHOT offert avec Twitch Prime.


Question : Y'a moyen d'avoir des notifications de Twitch quand y'a du nouveau ? Je suis abonné depuis 15 jours (pas pour Twitch à la base), et donc j'utilise pas beaucoup le site ni le client.

----------


## azruqh

> Hitman épisode 1 gratos:
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/h...-et-pc-1135417
> 
> Y a deux nouveaux jeux sur le chronogg store (garfield kart à 3500 et sniper ghost warrior 2 à 7500)


_Hitman Épisode 1_ installé. Merci Mastaba !!!!

----------


## Magnarrok

Apparemment The Witcher (le 1er) est gratuit via le jeu Gwent : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...rialise-366132

----------


## Kargadum

L'offre s'est terminée mi-juin normalement.

----------


## Myope

Merci pour le bon plan! Ca marche toujours. 
Inutile de lancer gwent : 
Tu vas sur la page gog du gwent. Sur la droite, t'as un bandeau pour recup des cartes gratos. Tu prends le baril qu'on te donne et on t'annonce que si t'ajoute witcher 1 dans ton panier il sera gratos. Attention on le voit toujours payant dans la boutique mais gratuit dans le panier.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les radins et nostalgiques :

Unreal 2 à 1$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_2_the_awakening_se
Downwell à 1.19 $ chez GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/downwell

Swordcoast legends à 4.2 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Coast-Legends/

Fighting fantasy legends à 5 €
J'ignorais que ça existait
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fi...antasy-legends

Omega Quintet sorti à -40 %, soit 16.79 €
Même certains fans acharnés de Neptunia disent que c'est de la merde. Encourageant.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/683280/Omega_Quintet/

----------


## Banjozor

> Merci pour le bon plan! Ca marche toujours. 
> Inutile de lancer gwent : 
> Tu vas sur la page gog du gwent. Sur la droite, t'as un bandeau pour recup des cartes gratos. Tu prends le baril qu'on te donne et on t'annonce que si t'ajoute witcher 1 dans ton panier il sera gratos. Attention on le voit toujours payant dans la boutique mais gratuit dans le panier.


Super merci , ça fonctionne nickel, il faut passer via galaxy directement et ça se fait en 2mn ...vais me le refaire tiens  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Annale du destin à 30 € avant coupon
http://store.ubi.com/fr/xmas-deals?n...ID39006_249713

----------


## Sim's

Edit : site pas recommandable

----------


## FB74

Ca baisse, même s'il ne faut pas être Prey-ssé.  :tired: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Sim's

Je viens de voir que la boite est désormais basé à Hong Kong, je ne sais pas si je fais bien de transmettre ce genre d'offre  :tired:

----------


## madgic

> Je viens de voir que la boite est désormais basé à Hong Kong, je ne sais pas si je fais bien de transmettre ce genre d'offre


Ici IG ou G2A ne sont pas les bien venus...

----------


## Mamadou

> Apparemment The Witcher (le 1er) est gratuit via le jeu Gwent : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...rialise-366132


Merci !
Fait également en 2 secondes en passant pas gog galaxy sans avoir besoin d'installer/lancer gwent

----------


## Paradox

> Annale du destin à 30 € avant coupon
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/xmas-deals?n...ID39006_249713


Uplay !  :Gerbe: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de voir que la boite est désormais basé à Hong Kong, je ne sais pas si je fais bien de transmettre ce genre d'offre


Instant Gaming (si je me trompe pas), c'est plutot du cote noir du marche gris, donc, effectivement, IMHO, pas la meilleure idee du monde, si tu as un compte Steam bien fourni.

----------


## Baalim

> Uplay !


Sans déconner, essayez les dernières versions avant de commenter.  :;): 

Entre nous, si c'est pour finir par le prendre sur steam avec une triplette gagnante steam + uplay + denuvo, comment dire...  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> Sans déconner, essayez les dernières versions avant de commenter. 
> 
> Entre nous, si c'est pour finir par le prendre sur steam avec une triplette gagnante steam + uplay + denuvo, comment dire...


Oui, deja teste, remange, revomi, merci. Je ne vais pas applaudir parce que c'est un client+DRM francais hein.

Ben, sur Steam, le 1e avantage c'est la centralisation. Je veux mes jeux, j'installe un client de base (apres que ca s'empile c'est autre chose, mais c'est pas Uplay qui va me bouffer toute ma RAM, et je ne bosse pas sur ma machine sous Windows, donc pas grand chose a faire).

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, deja teste, remange, revomi, merci. Je ne vais pas applaudir parce que c'est un client+DRM francais hein.
> 
> Ben, sur Steam, le 1e avantage c'est la centralisation. Je veux mes jeux, j'installe un client de base (apres que ca s'empile c'est autre chose, mais c'est pas Uplay qui va me bouffer toute ma RAM, et je ne bosse pas sur ma machine sous Windows, donc pas grand chose a faire).


C'est pas une question d'avantage, juste de jeu. Tu veux south park annale du destin ? Ben t'auras uplay d'une manière ou d'une autre.
T'en veux pas ? T'es sauvé.

----------


## sousoupou

> Sans déconner, essayez les dernières versions avant de commenter.


Tu as raison mon baalimounet, je ne sais pas ce qu'ont tous ces canards qui dénigrent Uplay, il fait largement son office... 

Et ils font quand même de sacrés promos sur de gros jeux très récents puisque j'ai réussi à me prendre AC Origins et South Park pour moins de 50 € les 2 (j'avais des points Ubi en souffrance...) !


Le seul reproche que l'on pourrait formuler c'est (encore et toujours...) la multiplicité des plate-formes Steam / GOG / Uplay / Origin...

A quand pour un soft pour les gouverner tous ?

Edit : arrêtez de vous répondre quand je tape mon post, ça me perturbe  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pas une question d'avantage, juste de jeu. Tu veux south park annale du destin ? Ben t'auras uplay d'une manière ou d'une autre.
> T'en veux pas ? T'es sauvé.


Si. Mettons que je l'achete sur Steam, j'ai le client Uplay qui s'installe et se lance, OK. Mais tout est gere via Uplay, via Steam. J'installe pas a la main un autre client, je gere mes screens avec Steam, etc. Donc, je n'ai Uplay "qu'en plus" du reste et pas "a la place".  :;):

----------


## olih

> Si. Mettons que je l'achete sur Steam, j'ai le client Uplay qui s'installe et se lance, OK. Mais tout est gere via Uplay, via Steam. J'installe pas a la main un autre client, je gere mes screens avec Steam, etc. Donc, je n'ai Uplay "qu'en plus" du reste et pas "a la place".


Tu ajoutes le jeu sous steam (ajout d'un jeu non steam) et voila.

----------


## Baalim

> Si. Mettons que je l'achete sur Steam, j'ai le client Uplay qui s'installe et se lance, OK. Mais tout est gere via Uplay, via Steam. J'installe pas a la main un autre client, je gere mes screens avec Steam, etc. Donc, je n'ai Uplay "qu'en plus" du reste et pas "a la place".


Ah effectivement, j'avais naïvement cru que tu voulais juste jouer au jeu.  ::ninja:: 


Si vous êtes vraiment masochistes, jumpball est gratos mais c'est vraiment mais alors vraiment de la merde en barre.
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...away_menu_item

----------


## odji

les jeux de Herocraft chez otaku:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/herocraft-1

Blade Master Of Mibu est offert sur itchio:
https://sushimouse.itch.io/blade-master-of-mibu

toujours pas de Be Mine chez groupees..

----------


## Baalim

> les jeux de Herocraft chez otaku:
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/herocraft-1
> 
> Blade Master Of Mibu est offert sur itchio:
> https://sushimouse.itch.io/blade-master-of-mibu
> 
> toujours pas de Be Mine chez groupees..


Autant pour mes prédictions sur King of dragon pass et Tempest  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

*Warhammer 40 000: Armageddon* à* 5.55* euros chez Fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...000-armageddon

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah effectivement, j'avais naïvement cru que tu voulais juste jouer au jeu.


L’hôpital vient d'appeler, il dit que la charité vient de lui pisser dessus en chantant du Cindy Sanders.

----------


## SAAvenger

> *Warhammer 40 000: Armageddon* à* 5.55* euros chez Fanatical
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...000-armageddon


et les packs dlc en promo aussi
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...eddon-dlc-pack

----------


## Baalim

Motorsport manager 8.39€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/motorsport-manager

----------


## Paradox

> Tu ajoutes le jeu sous steam (ajout d'un jeu non steam) et voila.


Mais non justement : il faut que je me cogne tout du cote de Uplay *avant*.

Je pense que vous saisissez pas le truc...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah effectivement, j'avais naïvement cru que tu voulais juste jouer au jeu.


Justement : moins d'administration, plus de jeu.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Warhammer 40 000: Armageddon* à* 5.55* euros chez Fanatical
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...000-armageddon


C'est le preums ? Le 4 ? J'arrive plus a suivre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L’hôpital vient d'appeler, il dit que la charité vient de lui pisser dessus en chantant du Cindy Sanders.


J'ai rien ose dire mais j'y ai pense tres fort !  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Apparemment The Witcher (le 1er) est gratuit via le jeu Gwent : https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...rialise-366132


Du coup comme tout le monde ça fonctionne bien en se mettant sur la page du Gwent sur GoG. Quand c'est gratuit c'est pas cher  ::lol::

----------


## Mastaba

> Le seul reproche que l'on pourrait formuler c'est (encore et toujours...) la multiplicité des plate-formes Steam / GOG / Uplay / Origin...
> 
> A quand pour un soft pour les gouverner tous ?
> 
> Edit : arrêtez de vous répondre quand je tape mon post, ça me perturbe


Oui, ca me fait bien chier aussi de devoir me taper origin + uplay + steam + battlenet + les divers launchers de F2P quand ces derniers ne sont pas sur steam (dernier exemple en date, World of Warships qui débarque sur steam, sauf qu'on peut pas se logger avec son ancien compte, super...).

C'est vraiment très emmerdant de devoir gérer les téléchargements de tout ses launchers, parce qu'ils se mettent à updater leurs jeux de manière totalement unilatérale en bouffant toute la bande passante quand ca leur chante, à l'inverse d'un client unique que l'on pourrait configurer pour ne pas tout sucer lorsque l'on est en jeu par exemple.

Pour simplement lançer un jeu il faut déjà se rappeler dans quel application il est, rien n'est centralisé et chaque appli a ses particularités, bref c'est la jungle.

Le problème, c'est aussi que si tous les jeux étaient sur steam ca ferait totalement exploser leur monopole en détruisant toute concurrence.

A mon sens il faudrait que les jeux des différents éditeurs puissent utiliser un launcher tiers unifié open source complètement dédié que l'on choisirait soi même et qui gérerais et centraliserait tout (achats, installation, jeu, stats, social...)
Les différents catalogues de chaque éditeur seraient simplement disponibles et gérés par cette appli, un peu comme quand on gérait nos parties multijoueurs avec All seeing eye qui était capable de browser les serveurs de tous nos jeux en ligne.

----------


## Stelarc

> Si. Mettons que je l'achete sur Steam, j'ai le client Uplay qui s'installe et se lance, OK. Mais tout est gere via Uplay, via Steam. J'installe pas a la main un autre client, je gere mes screens avec Steam, etc. Donc, je n'ai Uplay "qu'en plus" du reste et pas "a la place".


2 DRM pour le prix d'un c'est trop génial.

----------


## la Vieille

> A mon sens il faudrait que les jeux des différents éditeurs puissent utiliser un launcher tiers unifié open source complètement dédié que l'on choisirait soi même et qui gérerais et centraliserait tout (achats, installation, jeu, stats, social...)
> Les différents catalogues de chaque éditeur seraient simplement disponibles et gérés par cette appli, un peu comme quand on gérait nos parties multijoueurs avec All seeing eye qui était capable de browser les serveurs de tous nos jeux en ligne.


 ::wub::

----------


## superScorpius

1 DLC gratuit pour Rome Totale war 2 ou 66% de reduc, il faut s’enregistrer.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> A mon sens il faudrait que les jeux des différents éditeurs puissent utiliser un launcher tiers unifié open source complètement dédié que l'on choisirait soi même et qui gérerais et centraliserait tout (achats, installation, jeu, stats, social...)
> Les différents catalogues de chaque éditeur seraient simplement disponibles et gérés par cette appli, un peu comme quand on gérait nos parties multijoueurs avec All seeing eye qui était capable de browser les serveurs de tous nos jeux en ligne.


Et la paix dans le monde. 
L'avantage par rapport à ta suggestion, c'est que ça a une chance d'arriver. 

[/Ironie]
Les studios, éditeurs, développeurs n'ont aucun intérêt à standardiser leurs accès. Pour la même raison que Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook et j'en passe, cherchent à créer un écosystème fermé : avec un utilisateur captif, on se retrouve exactement dans la situation décrite par plusieurs posts, à savoir les gens ont trop la flemme d'installer un client supplémentaire et vont dépenser leur pognon sur la plate-forme qu'ils utilisent habituellement. A fortiori si des jeux sont positionnés sur un créneau similaire, ils vont chercher à ne surtout pas être mis en concurrence directe avec le voisin.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est pas que ça existe pas, c'est que c'est visiblement pas encore au point : https://forum.geekzone.fr/t/launchbo...-windows/58661

https://www.launchbox-app.com

----------


## SeigneurAo

> C'est pas que ça existe pas, c'est que c'est visiblement pas encore au point : https://forum.geekzone.fr/t/launchbo...-windows/58661
> 
> https://www.launchbox-app.com


Et pour cause, c'est du boulot indépendant, pas soutenu par les grosses machines de l'industrie vidéoludique.
Pas de support officiel = pas d'API dédiée = instabilité évidente et pérennité douteuse : si demain la méthode utilisée par l'appli pour récupérer les jeux sur Steam, Ubi ou n'importe quel autre portail change (parce que Steam modifie les rouages internes de son client, que ce soit à des fins purement opérationnelles, ou simplement pour gêner les initiatives de ce genre), alors ils l'ont dans l'os le temps de faire les modifications nécessaires. 
Ce type de projet aura du mal à décoller sans le soutien de quelques "gros" du secteur et, de mon point de vue comme exposé plus haut, ce n'est guère dans leur intérêt donc fort peu probable.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'utilise Steam comme launcher unique pour tous mes jeux, comme ça j'ai pas 50 endroits à fouiller

----------


## Baalim

> L’hôpital vient d'appeler, il dit que la charité vient de lui pisser dessus en chantant du Cindy Sanders.


Faut voir. L'empilement de drm plus dégueulasses les uns que les autres me semble être un juste motif d'émoi, même avec une version black metal de papillon de lumère en fond sonore.

----------


## zorglub1422

Bonjour, chers canards.

Dites, je cherche la liste des jeux possibles compatibles à ajouter sur Steam avec clé boite, mais plus moyen.

En l'occurence, ça concernerait la liste suivante :

Sacred Plus+ Sacred underworld
Dawn of War 1 GOTY + Winter Assault
Dawn of War Dark Crusade
X3 Réunion

Sinon question subsidiaire, pas de plaisanterie supplémentaire, à part ajouter la clé CD dans Steam ?

----------


## Baalim

> Bonjour, chers canards.
> 
> Dites, je cherche la liste des jeux possibles compatibles à ajouter sur Steam avec clé boite, mais plus moyen.
> 
> En l'occurence, ça concernerait la liste suivante :
> 
> Sacred Plus+ Sacred underworld
> Dawn of War 1 GOTY + Winter Assault
> Dawn of War Dark Crusade
> ...



Ils ont supprimé la page (ce qui n'est pas de bon augure) mais tu peux la retrouver là :
https://web.archive.org/web/20160505...7480-WUSF-3601


Pendant encore 7 heures, Neptunia VII et tous ses dlc pour 14 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/m...l-complete-set

Retour de the division (toutes éditions) en promo dans le cadre du calendrier de l'avent :
http://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-s...Gold%20Edition


2 € l'expérience étrange ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/74...e_of_the_Wild/


Petite promo sur The legend of Ellaria, hybride RPG/FPS/RTS en early access (oui, ça fait un peu peur dit comme ça) à 11.38  €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...ds_of_Ellaria/

----------


## zorglub1422

Ok, merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## SAAvenger

Chrono.gg il dépense les coins tout seul ou je me suis fait hacké mon compte par un mec qui dépense mes points pour me filer des jeux?  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Chrono.gg il dépense les coins tout seul ou je me suis fait hacké mon compte par un mec qui dépense mes points pour me filer des jeux?


Option B ?

----------


## SAAvenger

> Option B ?


Changé le password dans le doute mais c'est quand même le hack le plus inutile qui soit :D

----------


## Carnod

> Changé le password dans le doute mais c'est quand même le hack le plus inutile qui soit :D


ben il a du récupérer les clés non ?

----------


## SAAvenger

> ben il a du récupérer les clés non ?


state of anarchy et Space Pilgrim Episode I: Alpha Centauri  j'avoue que j'ai même pas vérifié tellement ça me parait naze >_<

edit: bref désolé d'avoir déraillé le sujet, c'était pour être sûr qu'ils vidaient pas leur stock de coins

----------


## sebarnolds

Space Pilgrim est pas mauvais. Un petit point'n click sympa.

----------


## Woshee

*Overcooked,* ce super jeu de cuisine en coop locale, est à son meilleur prix jamais (4.52€) sur GMG avec le code *GMG17*:

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/overcooked/

----------


## Baalim

Kelvin and the infamous.machine à 3.75€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ke...famous-machine

----------


## Baalim

Sortie aujourd'hui de dinosaur : a prehistorik adventure.
 Contrairement à ce qui était prévu, le jeu est finalement gratuit.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...ric_Adventure/

Fallout 4 à 14.69€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4

Narto shipupu 4 à 7€
https://www.gamebillet.com/naruto-sh...1-5b697ec73e37

Plein de soldes sur des jeux improbables chez gamersgate.

----------


## Dicentim

> *Overcooked,* ce super jeu de cuisine en coop locale, est à son meilleur prix jamais (4.52€) sur GMG avec le code *GMG17*:
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/overcooked/


Je confirme, super jeu et sans machisme aucun il plaît beaucoup aux madames en général.

----------


## BeaM

> Fallout 4 à 14.69€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4


13.22€ avec le code WINTER10

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau motivational bundle tout pourri
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

----------


## Kupris

> Je confirme, super jeu et sans machisme aucun il plaît beaucoup aux madames en général.


Je valide, par contre attention aux crises de ménage qui s'ensuivent  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Si vous avez quelqu'un que vous haïssez suffisamment, vous pouvez probablement lui offrir le Christmas bundle:
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-Christmas-sale-bundle

Autrement, je ne vois pas vraiment et le cœur de cible

----------


## Hippolyte

Pour ceux qui ne les auraient toujours pas, les meilleurs FPS du monde à 7,64€ :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle avec le code WINTER10 (Merci BeaM pour l'info).

----------


## Wolverine

*Lost Castle* à *5,29€* sur _Fanatical_ en Star Deal

----------


## zorglub1422

> Pour ceux qui ne les auraient toujours pas, les meilleurs FPS du monde à 7,64€ :
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle avec le code WINTER10 (Merci BeaM pour l'info).


Pris, merci  :;):

----------


## FB74

*Tekken 7* à 17.85 eurobaalimbrouzoufs sur GameBillet:
https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7

----------


## Shraark

Impossible de s'inscrire sur Fanatical. D'autres ont le même problème ?

----------


## FB74

> Impossible de s'inscrire sur Fanatical. D'autres ont le même problème ?


Essaie avec un autre navigateur peut-être.
Je sais que j'avais eu des soucis pour payer avec certains navigateurs.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Tekken 7* à 17.85 eurobaalimbrouzoufs sur GameBillet:
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7


Je suppose que le titre a cédé aux sirènes des combattants en DLC...

----------


## Baalim

> *Tekken 7* à 17.85 eurobaalimbrouzoufs sur GameBillet:
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tekken-7


Ah, je me disais bien que j'avais oublié de poster un truc  ::o: 
A noter qu'il y a un code GB5OFF qui doit fonctionner.


Ziggurat 3$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...af004-95037957

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Layers of Fear + Soundtrack gratos sur le Humble store

----------


## zorglub1422

> Impossible de s'inscrire sur Fanatical. D'autres ont le même problème ?


Non, RAS, inscription tout à l'heure.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suppose que le titre a cédé aux sirènes des combattants en DLC...


De mémoire il n'y a pour l'instant que 2 persos en DLC. Par contre tu peux acheter un super jeu de bowling pour le jeu  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ceux qui ont raté *Watch Dogs, World in Conflict : Complete Edition et Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag*, ils sont à nouveau gratos:
https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/

----------


## leo7

Tales From Candlekeep : Tomb Of Annnihilation à -40% sur Fanatical, ce qui le fait à 9,59€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ta...f-annihilation

----------


## BeaM

Farcry 4 a 12€ chez uplay

https://store.ubi.com/eu/far-cry--4/...0458b45e2.html

et toujours 20% de moins si vous avez 100u

----------


## Hippolyte

Ubi m'a envoyé un code de 20% de réduction pour The Division pour avoir tâté le jeu lors du free week, mais il ne fonctionne pas. Dans le panier, je mets le code qui est bien accepté mais aucune réduction supplémentaire du prix. Dommage, ça m'aurait fait craqué je pense. Et je n'ai que 50u.
En tout cas, c'est con leur truc de code promo.

----------


## n0ra

Il ne doit pas être cumulable avec la promo actuelle.

Sinon essaie de passer soit par UPLAY soit par le site officiel ( je ne sais pas lequel tu as tenté ).

----------


## NFafa

> Dites, je cherche la liste des jeux possibles compatibles à ajouter sur Steam avec clé boite, mais plus moyen.


 


> Ils ont supprimé la page (ce qui n'est pas de bon augure) mais tu peux la retrouver là : https://web.archive.org/web/20160505...7480-WUSF-3601


  Merci, je ne savais pas que ça existait.   Ca fonctionne encore (au moins en partie), j'ai pu ajouter ma copie de X3 TC. J'avais aussi un Civilization IV mais pas moyen de trouver une clé cd dans ma boîte.  ::sad::

----------


## zorglub1422

J'avais pas mis dans ma liste, mais j'ai pu ajouter X3TC effectivement et DOW Soulstorm.

Les autres rejetés.

----------


## Hippolyte

> Il ne doit pas être cumulable avec la promo actuelle.
> 
> Sinon essaie de passer soit par UPLAY soit par le site officiel ( je ne sais pas lequel tu as tenté ).


J'ai essayé sur le site, il accepte là encore le code mais se contente d'un "pas appliqué". Tant pis.

----------


## Baalim

The surge. 21.5 € avec le code WINTER10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-surge

Through the woods 5 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/368430

Grow up à 2.12 €
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H42X0AI

Super dungeon bros : 0.90 € (code du dessus)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/super-dungeon-bros

Rise of Man, 2 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-RISE-OF-MAN/rise-of-man

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Grow up à 2.12 €
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H42X0AI


 ::cry::  Il me dit que c'est indisponible, je sais pas si c'est mon probleme constant avec amazon.com ou juste qu'ils n'en ont plus.

----------


## Magnarrok

Nan... Rupture de stock...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Sinon, pour ceux qui avaient pris le humble monthly d'octobre 2016 (Celui avec Grim Dawn), une clé steam a ete ajoutée pour Fidel Dungeon Rescue. 

Si quelqu'un n'est pas interessé et veut echanger sa clé, j'en cherche une.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Sinon, pour ceux qui avaient pris le humble monthly d'octobre 2016 (Celui avec Grim Dawn), une clé steam a ete ajoutée pour Fidel Dungeon Rescue. 
> 
> Si quelqu'un n'est pas interessé et veut echanger sa clé, j'en cherche une.


Je viens de te l'envoyer par mp! C'est fourbe, il apparaît pas dans mes clefs non utilisé mais que dans le bundle en question.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je viens de te l'envoyer par mp! C'est fourbe, il apparaît pas dans mes clefs non utilisé mais que dans le bundle en question.


Merci m'sieur  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Depuis quand Maniac Mansion est-il disponible sur Steam ??  ::O: 

Avec DOTT,-ça semble un peu inutile.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/52...aniac_Mansion/

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore watchdogs repassera gratuit le 23 décembre 2017

----------


## Hankh

> Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore watchdogs repassera gratuit le 23 décembre 2017


C'est du 18/12 14:00 UTC au 23/12 11:00 UTC sur le lien de promo partagé par Supergounou en page précédente.

----------


## banditbandit

> Grow up à 2.12 €
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H42X0AI





> Il me dit que c'est indisponible, je sais pas si c'est mon probleme constant avec amazon.com ou juste qu'ils n'en ont plus.


Par contre pour ceux qui n'auraient pas le premier, Grow Home lui est dispo pour le même prix.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est du 18/12 14:00 UTC au 23/12 11:00 UTC sur le lien de promo partagé par Supergounou en page précédente.


Faut dire que ce gros fourbe a édité son message. J'avais raté l'ajout.
Pour le reste, Tom's Hardware dit manifestement des bêtises.  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Layers of Fear + Soundtrack gratos sur le Humble store


Et au passage le DLC '*Inheritance*' est à 89cts au lieu de 4.99€, toujours sur le Humble Store.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Depuis quand Maniac Mansion est-il disponible sur Steam ?? 
> 
> Avec DOTT,-ça semble un peu inutile.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/52...aniac_Mansion/


Surtout qu'il est jouable dans DOTT  ::): 

Il semblerait qu'il soit sorti aujourd'hui. Un peu bizarre comme démarche je trouve. Surtout à ce prix (mais bon, c'est super, les sauvegardes sont dans le cloud  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Baalim

> Surtout qu'il est jouable dans DOTT 
> 
> Il semblerait qu'il soit sorti aujourd'hui. Un peu bizarre comme démarche je trouve. Surtout à ce prix (mais bon, c'est super, les sauvegardes sont dans le cloud ).


C'était effectivement le très gros sous-entendus  :;): 

 s'il y en a dans le coin, les clients Micromania peuvent regarder dans la boîte aux lettres, section messages promotionnels.

 Ils y trouveront peut-être un code de réduction -10 € à valoir sur tout achat physique ou dématérialisée supérieur à 35 € parce qu'il ne faut pas déconner) en magasin aujourd'hui et uniquement aujourd'hui.

----------


## zorglub1422

Petite question, purement théorique aujourd'hui, mais sait-on jamais ça pourrait arriver un jour.

En admettant que j'achète une clé Steam sur un revendeur tiers (légal), et que je souhaite me faire rembourser.

Je m'adresse à Steam comme si je l'avais pris dessus ? Délai et temps de jeu identique ? (2 semaines/2 heures)

----------


## nova

> Petite question, purement théorique aujourd'hui, mais sait-on jamais ça pourrait arriver un jour.
> 
> En admettant que j'achète une clé Steam sur un revendeur tiers (légal), et que je souhaite me faire rembourser.
> 
> Je m'adresse à Steam comme si je l'avais pris dessus ? Délai et temps de jeu identique ? (2 semaines/2 heures)


Non. Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec les jeux achetés sur Steam.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En admettant que j'achète une clé Steam sur un revendeur tiers (légal), et que je souhaite me faire rembourser.
> Je m'adresse à Steam comme si je l'avais pris dessus ?


 :^_^:

----------


## zorglub1422

> Non. Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec les jeux achetés sur Steam.


Merci  :;):

----------


## pesos

Logique quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Depuis quand Maniac Mansion est-il disponible sur Steam ??


Depuis très longtemps apparemment!






> Faut dire que ce gros fourbe a édité son message.


Justement non  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Citation Envoyé par Baalim  Voir le message
> Faut dire que ce gros fourbe a édité son message.
> 
> 
> Justement non


 ::siffle::

----------


## Hyeud

> Sinon, pour ceux qui avaient pris le humble monthly d'octobre 2016 (Celui avec Grim Dawn), une clé steam a ete ajoutée pour Fidel Dungeon Rescue. 
> 
> Si quelqu'un n'est pas interessé et veut echanger sa clé, j'en cherche une.


Je ne le vois pas, j'ai ça qui est apparu chez moi : Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy

----------


## Cotopaxi

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/19/d9a...72b97dcb47.jpg


T'façon Watch Dogs est "sold "out donc bon...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je ne le vois pas, j'ai ça qui est apparu chez moi : Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy


2016  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> 2016


Pour être tout à fait honnête, la clé steam n'a dû être ajoutée qu'il y a deux ou trois semaines.

----------


## Hyeud

Arf 2016 j'avais pas fait gaffe, mon esprit a transformé de lui-même devant l'improbabilité. Evidemment j'ai commencé en novembre 2016 ^^

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour être tout à fait honnête, la clé steam n'a dû être ajoutée qu'il y a deux ou trois semaines.


Voire meme plus récemment, c'etait le but de mon message initial de le signaler, vu que beaucoup de monde ne s'en est pas rendu compte.  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> Voire meme plus récemment, c'etait le but de mon message initial de le signaler, vu que beaucoup de monde ne s'en est pas rendu compte.


Je me suis planté. Je croyais que tu parlais de l'ajout de getting over  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> 


Faut tout leur apprendre à ces canetons! S'il y a écrit _"mise à jour"_, cela signifie que j'ai posté 2x, et non pas que j'ai édité mon message. Donc que tu as reçu les 2 notifs pour les 2 messages, tu n'as donc pas pu passer à côté  :X1:

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'était effectivement le très gros sous-entendus


Oui, mais tu sais bien, les gens du forum ne sont pas toujours très subtils, donc autant expliquer les sous-entendus  ::):

----------


## Bobbin

*Loom* à 1,49€ sur Fanatical, si vous aimez un minimum les point n' click vous allez kiffer.

----------


## Baalim

> Faut tout leur apprendre à ces canetons! S'il y a écrit _"mise à jour"_, cela signifie que j'ai posté 2x, et non pas que j'ai édité mon message. Donc que tu as reçu les 2 notifs pour les 2 messages, tu n'as donc pas pu passer à côté


En l'occurrence, c'est pourtant ce qui s'est passé puisque j'ai laissé filer plusieurs notifications avant de partir directement sur la dernière page 

faut dire, je ne me sers pas des trucs de jeunes comme le «aller sur le dernier message non lu»  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, mais tu sais bien, les gens du forum ne sont pas toujours très subtils, donc autant expliquer les sous-entendus


 Blague à part, ça limite quand même la sortie du jour aux seuls collectionneurs.



OXENFREE GRATOS
https://www.gog.com/


Achetaaaaaaaaaaaaaay... Pas.  ::wub:: 
 Attention, jeu génial

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Humble/gog 1
Steam 0

----------


## Paradox

> Il me dit que c'est indisponible, je sais pas si c'est mon probleme constant avec amazon.com ou juste qu'ils n'en ont plus.


Ils te disent de grandir apparemment.  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> OXENFREE GRATOS
> https://www.gog.com/
> 
> 
> Achetaaaaaaaaaaaaaay... Pas. 
>  Attention, jeu génial


Pas réussi à le prendre ça me renvoie sur la page d'accueil ou sur la page du jeu et inversement...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah si fallait cliquer sur le bouton [Gratuit] ...

----------


## Marmottas

> *Loom* à 1,49€ sur Fanatical, si vous aimez un minimum les point n' click vous allez kiffer.


Une évidence, non ?  ::P:  (C'est un peu comme si j'écrivais que Lemmings c'est LE bien)

----------


## Kargadum

> OXENFREE GRATOS
> https://www.gog.com/


 :Cafe1: 
Excellent, j'ai tenté une vingtaine d'offres mirobolantes sur barter , afin d'acquérir ce jeu, sans résultats. Justice!  ::lol::

----------


## Dicentim

Fire Pro Wrestling World fête sa, sortie d'early access. 
Il est actuellement à 13,4€ jusqu'au 04/01.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/56...estling_World/
Fait bizarre les développeurs ont annoncé qu'après cette date le jeu ne repasserai pas à 19,99€ mais à 29,99€.

----------


## Bobbin

> Une évidence, non ?  (C'est un peu comme si j'écrivais que Lemmings c'est LE bien)


Ouip mais un mec qui a jamais joué à Loom ne sait pas que mon avatar vient de là à priori !
(et les lemmings c'est super cool aussi, ce serait bien que ça arrive sur steam en remastered)

----------


## Marmottas

> (et les lemmings c'est super cool aussi, ce serait bien que ça arrive sur steam en remastered)


Mouais je me contenterais presque de l'original mais avec des succès en plus  ::P: 

Les tentatives de remasterisation/Revolution n'ont jamais atteint l'original... (ou alors c'est la nostalgie...)

----------


## Oldnoobie



----------


## Hyeud

Oldnoobie Sert Bien le CAC40 ?

----------


## nova

Bon j'ai 106 cartes des soldes steam de noyel, je suis pret  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Bon j'ai 106 cartes des soldes steam de noyel, je suis pret


 ::o:

----------


## acdctabs

J'en ai gardé que 60 moi pour me faire mon lvl 5 ^^
Le reste je file au bot de SteamCardExchange pour me faire d'autres sets.
Bon après je sais pas si je pourrais toujours les filer une fois que les soldes seront commencé, le bot va saturer pendant 15 jours.

----------


## nova

Moi aussi je vais pas tout garder biensur, je vais en vendre une grande partie ca financera une partie de mes soldes.

----------


## Bennoip

*Kingdom Classic* gratuit pour 24h. C'est pas clair, mais normalement on le garde ensuite indéfiniment.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ngdom_Classic/

----------


## Baalim

Cryptark 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...4c033-95037957

----------


## BlueTemplar

Elex à 20 euros sur la fnuc au lieu de 50 https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1072866...K_AD&ectrans=1

----------


## Wolverine

Pas mal !

PUBG à moins 22€ chez GMG si vous avez reçu le code qui donne 27% de réduc par mail

----------


## Valenco

> *Kingdom Classic* gratuit pour 24h. C'est pas clair, mais normalement on le garde ensuite indéfiniment.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ngdom_Classic/


Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## BeaM

> Pas mal !
> 
> PUBG à moins 22€ chez GMG si vous avez reçu le code qui donne 27% de réduc par mail


Si vous n'avez rien reçu connectez vous sur GMG, section VIP et la vous pourrez récupérer un code qui donnera 25% de Remise soit un total de 22.49€ au lieu de 29.99

----------


## toufmag

> Bon j'ai 106 cartes des soldes steam de noyel, je suis pret


De quoi vous parlez ??

----------


## Baalim

Holiday helpings 4 bundle en précommande chez groupees
https://groupees.com/hh4

2$,, 7 jeux et des albums.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon j'ai 106 cartes des soldes steam de noyel, je suis pret


Wut ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Wut ?


Des cartes du badge de Noël Steam. Un peu avant les soldes, tu peux en loot en craftant des badges. 
Moi qui ai de la peine à trouver des échanges où on ne me demande pas le double de la valeur, je suis impressionné par ces montants!

----------


## Paradox

> Des cartes du badge de Noël Steam. Un peu avant les soldes, tu peux en loot en craftant des badges. 
> Moi qui ai de la peine à trouver des échanges où on ne me demande pas le double de la valeur, je suis impressionné par ces montants!


OK. Alors j'ai beau en crafter en ce moment, je n'ai rien eu...  :nawak:

----------


## acdctabs

> Moi qui ai de la peine à trouver des échanges où on ne me demande pas le double de la valeur, je suis impressionné par ces montants!


Ouais alors pour faire simple :
http://www.steamtradematcher.com/
http://www.steamcardexchange.net/

----------


## Kargadum

> Ouais alors pour faire simple :
> http://www.steamtradematcher.com/
> http://www.steamcardexchange.net/


Le plus dur est de faire des échanges entre différents sets. Je connais le premier, il est en effet utile pour les doublons. Je vais me pencher sur le second.

----------


## scritche

J'ai toujours pas compris à quoi servaient les badges, toussa. 

Les cartes, c'est juste un truc que je revend, et je comprend pas pourquoi des gens achètent d'ailleurs.

----------


## Eradan

Pour monter le niveau du compte Steam, ce qui donne plus de place dans la liste d'amis (entre autres.)

----------


## Ouamdu

C'est un e-zizi.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Grow up à 2.12 €
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H42X0AI


Pour info, ca a ete reapprovisionné mais j'ai tjs ce probleme (je crois lié au kindle) qui fait que je ne peux plus acheter de demat sur amazon.com  ::(:

----------


## acdctabs

> Le plus dur est de faire des échanges entre différents sets. Je connais le premier, il est en effet utile pour les doublons. Je vais me pencher sur le second.


Pour le second tu as l'option "Purchase of Last Cards" que je conseille de désactiver, ça évite d'acheter des cartes en "rouge" par inadvertance.
Si tu as 1h à perdre, l'astuce c'est remplir une watchlist et après tu gagnes un temps fou ... (bon après les "collections" de cartes steam c'est chronophage mais ça s'optimise !)
Sinon il y a un topic sur le sujet qui traine quelque part.




> C'est un e-zizi.


Je dirais "pas que", notamment pour la liste d'amis agrandis, comme l'a dit Eradan, qui est très pratique quand tu fais des jeux "à record" sur steam.

----------


## Marmottas

> Je dirais "pas que", notamment pour la liste d'amis agrandis


Enlarge ta liste d'amis... Cela rejoint bien ce qu'écrivais Ouamdu donc

----------


## Baalim

> Enlarge ta liste d'amis... Cela rejoint bien ce qu'écrivais Ouamdu donc


À l'époque, c'était pratique pour ajouter tous les traders russes et moldave de la création sans virer les autres comme des gros malpropres.

Civ 6 à 18$ avec le code civil40
https://store.dailydot.com/sales/sid...aib1&scsonar=1

Gaffe quand-même.... J'ai jamais entendu parler de ce site.

Un projet vr gratuit chez bohemia
https://store.bistudio.com/products/project-lucie

Un bundle expérimental chez itch.io avec cinq jeux dont samorost 3 pour 10$
https://itch.io/b/208/itchio-selects-bundle-ii

Jade empire ios à 1.09€
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/jade...108475553?mt=8

Battlefield 1 édition révolution à 24€ pour 24 heures
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B074WQPC3T

Oui, je sais qu'il est dans origin access

----------


## FB74

> Civ 6 à 18$ avec le code civil40
> https://store.dailydot.com/sales/sid...aib1&scsonar=1
> 
> Gaffe quand-même.... J'ai jamais entendu parler de ce site.


Je paie avec ma MasterBaalimCard, en cas de soucis, je suis remboursé 10 fois le prix d'achat.  :;): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

Chez vous aussi Fanatical n'affiche plus qu'une page vide ? (firefox  / chrome / ie)

----------


## Baalim

> Je paie avec ma MasterBaalimCard, en cas de soucis, je suis remboursé 10 fois le prix d'achat.


Ou alors t'es interdit bancaire.
C'est un peu le même principe que pour les pochettes surprise groupees.  ::trollface::

----------


## Valenco

Chez moi ça fonctionne.

----------


## FB74

> Chez vous aussi Fanatical n'affiche plus qu'une page vide ? (firefox  / chrome / ie)


Non, ça fonctionne (IE). 


Si tu as un contrat chez BaalimNet, l'opérateur internet douteux, je te conseille de changer l'année prochaine.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

Bizarre ça, j'ai une page avec juste le fond et rien d'autre quelque soit le navigateur web, de chez moi ou du taff, avec ou sans adblocker.

Va falloir que je me lance dans l'investigation ou la recherche d'un marabout, Baalim m'a peut être lancé un sort  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bizarre ça, j'ai une page avec juste le fond et rien d'autre quelque soit le navigateur web, de chez moi ou du taff, avec ou sans adblocker.
> 
> Va falloir que je me lance dans l'investigation ou la recherche d'un marabout, Baalim m'a peut être lancé un sort


Ça m'étonnerait, le seul sort que je tente de lancer est celui qui vous fait claquer vos thunes  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

::lol::  Etonnant, il suffit d'en parler pour que le sort soit levé et que ça refonctionne à nouveau  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ça m'étonnerait, le seul sort que je tente de lancer est celui qui vous fait claquer vos thunes





> Etonnant, il suffit d'en parler pour que le sort soit levé et que ça refonctionne à nouveau


Baalim a réellement ce pouvoir!  ::o: 

 :X1:

----------


## Wolverine

Du coup, vu que j'y ai de nouveau accès, il me semble que ce RPG bundle est nouveau
Rogue Wizards et spaceshil Looter ont l'air sympa, le reste un peu moins.

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup, vu que j'y ai de nouveau accès, il me semble que ce RPG bundle est nouveau
> Rogue Wizards et spaceshil Looter ont l'air sympa, le reste un peu moins.


Il a l'air, oui.

J'en suis arrivé à un point où je fais un malaise à chaque fois que je tombe sur un titre rpg maker  :Gerbe: 
Kill it with fire comme dirait l'autre.  :Boom:

----------


## Orkestra

> Pour info, ca a ete reapprovisionné mais j'ai tjs ce probleme (je crois lié au kindle) qui fait que je ne peux plus acheter de demat sur amazon.com


Si besoin je peux le prendre pour toi, aucun problème pour acheter du démat sur amazon de mon côté !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Si besoin je peux le prendre pour toi, aucun problème pour acheter du démat sur amazon de mon côté !


Merci beaucoup  :;):  (Et à Woshee aussi qui m'a proposé en MP). Baalim s'en est chargé. 

Par contre si quelqu'un avait trouvé la solution (genre si on peut unlinker le kindle) je suis preneuse, ca m'agace de devoir embeter quelqu'un à chaque fois.  :;):

----------


## rduburo

et débloque le succès forumCPC : "unlink le kindle pour evil"
...vivement les cartes !!!!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bizarre ça, j'ai une page avec juste le fond et rien d'autre quelque soit le navigateur web, de chez moi ou du taff, avec ou sans adblocker.
> 
> Va falloir que je me lance dans l'investigation ou la recherche d'un marabout, Baalim m'a peut être lancé un sort


C'est ton Baalimblocker qui empêche l'affichage de tout bundle.

----------


## Cuchulainn666

J'ai reçu un coupon sur Steam -30 % sur Hello Neighbor (expire le 10/01/2018) 

Si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un je peux lui filer (ça dit échangeable sur Steam ça doit être possible !)  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Merci beaucoup  (Et à Woshee aussi qui m'a proposé en MP). Baalim s'en est chargé. 
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un avait trouvé la solution (genre si on peut unlinker le kindle) je suis preneuse, ca m'agace de devoir embeter quelqu'un à chaque fois.


La solution la plus simple : un compte fr, un compte US et, à l'époque, un compte canadien  ::siffle::

----------


## Magnarrok

Ubisoft à remis toutes les promos http://store.ubi.com/fr/xmas-deals

On peut rajouter le code PROMO10 pour 10% ou mettre 20% avec les ubicoins

Par exemple pour Assassin's Creed Origins il revient à 37,80€ ou 33,60€ au lieu de 41,99€

----------


## Marcarino

Shadow Tactics à 13,59€ sur wingamestore
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-the-Shogun/

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle chez indie gala :
https://www.indiegala.com/humpday-49-steam-bundle

Avec Seraph  ::o: 
Et lines pour les amateurs de puzzle.

Ah merde. Et rise of man que je venais d'acheter  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Vikings wolves of midgard à 10 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...es-of-Midgard/

Bombing bastards, 2.10 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...bing-Bastards/

----------


## Valenco

> Vikings wolves of midgard à 10 €
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...es-of-Midgard/


Il est à 10.29€ chez le polonais non DRMisé, avec 1.60€ crédité sur le porte-monnaie.  https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard

----------


## Baalim

> Il est à 10.29€ chez le polonais non DRMisé, avec 1.60€ crédité sur le porte-monnaie.  https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard


Chuuuut, tu va réveiller Pépés OldNoobie et Gordor avec des provocations pareilles  ::ninja:: 
A leur âge, la sieste, c'est important.

----------


## Valenco

Au contraire, c'est pour leur bien. Tant qu'ils se réveillent, c'est qu'il ne sont pas morts...

... cérébralement du moins.

----------


## Eradan

> pour la liste d'amis agrandis, comme l'a dit Eradan, qui est très pratique quand tu fais des jeux "à record" sur steam.





> Enlarge ta liste d'amis... Cela rejoint bien ce qu'écrivais Ouamdu donc





> À l'époque, c'était pratique pour ajouter tous les traders russes et moldave de la création sans virer les autres comme des gros malpropres.


C'est le truc con que j'ai découvert quand je suis passé modérateur sur Steam: liste d'amis limitée en taille, slots supplémentaires liés au niveau de compte Steam, alors que t'as la moitié des joueurs qui veulent t'ajouter parce qu'ils ont vu ton nom en orange et ont une question  ::|: 




> Par contre si quelqu'un avait trouvé la solution (genre si on peut unlinker le kindle) je suis preneuse, ca m'agace de devoir embeter quelqu'un à chaque fois.


Ajoute une adresse US sur ton compte, et change la domiciliation de ton compte Kindle quand tu veux acheter sur amazon.com.

----------


## Baalim

Petit rabais sur tower of time, petit rpg en EA qui n'a pas l'air dégueu

https://chrono.gg/?=TowerofTime

----------


## FB74

*BattleFleet GothiBaalimic Armada* à 9.99 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ba...-gothic-armada

----------


## Hyeud

Le bot pour ne pas rater le daily deal de chrono.gg https://steamcommunity.com/id/MaxTinkerbot/ il suffit juste de le mettre en ami sur steam.

----------


## FB74

> Ubisoft à remis toutes les promos http://store.ubi.com/fr/xmas-deals
> 
> On peut rajouter le code PROMO10 pour 10% ou mettre 20% avec les ubicoins
> 
> Par exemple pour Assassin's Creed Origins il revient à 37,80€ ou 33,60€ au lieu de 41,99€


Si je prends un jeu via le ubistore, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer sous Steam et je ne peux donc avoir accès aux achievements Steam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

> Si je prends un jeu via le ubistore, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer sous Steam et je ne peux donc avoir accès aux achievements Steam ?


Ca marche seulement si tu l'achètes sur ubistore mais via le navigateur steam

----------


## Baalim

Le dernier groupees est dispo.
https://groupees.com/hh4

3.5$ pour le tout.

Comme souvent, ce sont les musiques qui justifient le plus l'achat pour les amateurs.

Là, ce sont les derniers Celldweller, danimal Canon (http://www.angrymetalguy.com/danimal...unaria-review/) et Robots with Rayguns.

Côté jeux, Momonga, Dead in Bermuda, Ravager, xmas shooting, et deux titres encore non annoncés.

----------


## Bennoip

Quelques belles promos sur Wingamestore:

*Stellaris* à 11.99$ https://www.wingamestore.com/product/5560/
*Steel Division: Normandy 44* à 13.99$ https://www.wingamestore.com/product...n-Normandy-44/


Je vous laisse découvrir les autres, par contre c'est fini dans environ 9h:
https://www.wingamestore.com/

----------


## Baalim

Faites gaffe à l'inévitable prochaine promo record sur the culling  ::siffle:: 

http://theculling.com/blog/2017/12/1...l-island-diary

----------


## FB74

> Ca marche seulement si tu l'achètes sur ubistore mais via le navigateur steam


Il faut qu'il soit en promo sur Steam, ou il faut truander l'adresse depuis Steam pour arriver sur Ubistore ?  :tired:

----------


## Clydopathe

> Si je prends un jeu via le ubistore, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer sous Steam et je ne peux donc avoir accès aux achievements Steam ?


Non tu ne pourras pas l'activer sur Steam si tu l'achètes sur le store Ubi et donc tu n'auras pas accès aux achievements et autre bonus de Steam.

----------


## madgic

Et si on achète sur Steam, est ce qu'on a les succès uplay ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Gordor

> Chuuuut, tu va réveiller Pépés OldNoobie et Gordor avec des provocations pareilles 
> A leur âge, la sieste, c'est important.


Je vois clair dans ton jeu ...

----------


## Baalim

::ninja:: 

Pas mal de promotions android sympathiques, notamment sur les pinball fx

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...racing-1140916

----------


## Baalim

AXEL gratos
http://store.steampowered.com/app/31..._Air_XenoDawn/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Chuuuut, tu va réveiller Pépés OldNoobie et Gordor avec des provocations pareilles 
> A leur âge, la sieste, c'est important.


Va falloir plus qu'une promo insuffisante (nan mais sérieux + de 10€ pour ça ?) sur un jeu mal noté (mais lol 11/20 sur JV.com, ils ont dû manquer de Doritos) et passé à peu près sous tous les radars pour que je me réveille au sujet d'une boutique qui tombe dans le racole-cashback pour essayer de retenir le quidam...

----------


## Baalim

Anno 2205 : 10 € et 12.25 € selon les éditions avant coupon et code WINTER10
http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?pid=57f..._Platform=pcdl

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, il y a également un cashback de 3.5 % chez igraal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Va falloir plus qu'une promo insuffisante (nan mais sérieux + de 10€ pour ça ?) sur un jeu mal noté (mais lol 11/20 sur JV.com, ils ont dû manquer de Doritos) et passé à peu près sous tous les radars pour que je me réveille au sujet d'une boutique qui tombe dans le racole-cashback pour essayer de retenir le quidam...



Ce beau cosplay de Sylvine  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> On a trouvé le multi de Sylvine


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Fixed


 Comme c'est également le multi (ou la mère) de Gordor, le mystère s'épaissit.  ::O: 


Pour les masochistes fauchés, SF IV iOs pour 1.09€
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/stre...239299402?mt=8

----------


## FB74

> Anno 2205 : 10 € et 12.25 € selon les éditions avant coupon et code WINTER10
> http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?pid=57f..._Platform=pcdl


Je le veux en clé Steam (d'où mes questions plus haut).  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Je le veux en clé Steam (d'où mes questions plus haut).


Mais mais mais vous commencez à m'emmerder avec vos clés Steam  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais mais mais vous commencez à m'emmerder avec vos clés Steam


Balances-en quelques-unes au hasard sur le topic, ça devrait les calmer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est gentil mais j'ai déjà bad rats.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est gentil mais j'ai déjà bad rats.


C'est so 2010, bad rats.
 Il y a des types qui ont réussi à produire de bien plus grosses ignominies depuis le temps

----------


## Baalim

Toy soldiers warchest à 7.5$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013D065OI

Edit : ça m'a tout l'air d'être une belle merde par rapport au précédent Toy soldiers complete.

----------


## FB74

> Mais mais mais vous commencez à m'emmerder avec vos clés Steam


Tu vends pas des clés Steam sur G2A et Kinguin ?  :tired: 











 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Go go bundle 26  :Facepalm: 
Mais d'où sortent ces trucs ?
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-26

Pour ceux qui pensaient que la mort de greenlight serait un bienfait pour l'humanité, admirez donc le magnifique Sky road (ouaip) sorti le 7 décembre dernier et, pour une raison que j'ignore, pas encore millionnaire...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/756190/Sky_Road/

----------


## Kargadum

> Go go bundle 26 
> Mais d'où sortent ces trucs ?
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-26
> 
> Pour ceux qui pensaient que la mort de greenlight serait un bienfait pour l'humanité, admirez donc le magnifique Sky road (ouaip) sorti le 7 décembre dernier et, pour une raison que j'ignore, pas encore millionnaire...
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/756190/Sky_Road/


_DÉVELOPPEUR :
Lev Gogol
ÉDITEUR :
Lev Gogol_

 :haha:

----------


## FB74

*Deadlight* à 0.79 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/deadlight

----------


## odji

BS-Fanatical  sort un bundle casu a 1 'Dollar Mystic Bundle'

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-mystic-bundle

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Quelques jeux ont été ajoutés à la vague en cours de GOG connect. Ca vaut le coup de revérifier meme si vous l'avez fait l'autre jour, perso j'ai eu The Wolf Among Us et Batman Telltale en plus. (Désolée j'ai pas la liste exacte des ajouts)

----------


## Supergounou

C'est fou quand même, je dirais que ma biblio GOG a quadruplé de volume depuis l'existence de GOG Connect!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> _DÉVELOPPEUR :
> Lev Gogol
> ÉDITEUR :
> Lev Gogol_


_ACHETEUR :
Les Gogol_

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum



----------


## Baalim

> Quelques jeux ont été ajoutés à la vague en cours de GOG connect. Ca vaut le coup de revérifier meme si vous l'avez fait l'autre jour, perso j'ai eu The Wolf Among Us et Batman Telltale en plus. (Désolée j'ai pas la liste exacte des ajouts)


J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont classés par ordre chronologique d'apparition sur la page gog connect.

Que dalle pour moi cette fois-ci. Une fois n'est pas coutume.

Depart de deux semaines de soldes chez steam.
Soyez radins.

----------


## FB74

> Depart de deux semaines de soldes chez steam.
> Soyez radins.


Pas d'offre Paypal / Steam ?

----------


## totche

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont classés par ordre chronologique d'apparition sur la page gog connect.
> 
> Que dalle pour moi cette fois-ci. Une fois n'est pas coutume.


Il me semble que c'est les même jeux qu'à la dernière fournée, une grande partie tout du moins

----------


## Supergounou

> Depart de deux semaines de soldes chez steam.
> Soyez radins.


Avec des cartes à gagner tous les jours!  ::lol::

----------


## sticky-fingers

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...le_2017_day_1/

----------


## Jughurta

Heu les soldes steam ce ne sont pas les définitives là ? 40% de ma liste de souhaits pas soldés.  ::mellow::

----------


## FB74

> Heu les soldes steam ce ne sont pas les définitives là ? 40% de ma liste de souhaits pas soldés.


Faut le temps que ça se mette en place (essaie plutôt dans une heure) et effectivement, certains jeux (souvent récents) ne sont pas soldés.

----------


## madgic

> Heu les soldes steam ce ne sont pas les définitives là ? 40% de ma liste de souhaits pas soldés.


Pas encore mis à jour sur la WL mais si tu vas voir la page des jeux, certains sont soldés.

----------


## nova

Non j'ai rien dit  :tired:

----------


## DCX

> *Deadlight* à 0.79 euros sur Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/deadlight


Top, je joue quasiment plus je remplis seulement mon backlog...mais j'avais envie de le tester depuis un petit moment celui-ci.
Merci.

----------


## Baalim

Qu'est ce que je disais ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/437220/agecheck

----------


## Bentic

> Quelques jeux ont été ajoutés à la vague en cours de GOG connect. [...] (Désolée j'ai pas la liste exacte des ajouts)


Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de fouiller dans la capture de Kargadum (mais merci quand même  ::):  ), d'après le groupe Steam GOG Connect, il y a trois jeux en plus: Batman - The Telltale Series, The Walking Dead, The Wolf Among Us

----------


## Baalim

Steamworld heist gratos sur twitch prime

----------


## Wolverine

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de fouiller dans la capture de Kargadum (mais merci quand même  ), d'après le groupe Steam GOG Connect, il y a trois jeux en plus: Batman - The Telltale Series, The Walking Dead, The Wolf Among Us


Euh, moi, ça m'a rajouté Outlast, Wolf Among Us, Rebel Galaxy, Zombie Night Terror

----------


## MeL

Black Mesa à 4.99€.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition 6,79€ (-66%)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...anced_Edition/

----------


## Bentic

> Euh, moi, ça m'a rajouté Outlast, Wolf Among Us, Rebel Galaxy, Zombie Night Terror


Il y avait déjà environ une vingtaine de jeux transférables depuis le début des soldes sur GOG, il n'y a que les trois Telltale qui ont été ajoutés (si je ne dis pas de bêtises).
Mais leur nombre a un peu fluctué, donc si tu avais déjà tenté avant, ils étaient peut-être en "rupture"  ::P:

----------


## azruqh

J'ai bien conscience qu'on ne va pas faire l'inventaire de tous les jeux soldés sur Steam pendant les fêtes mais c'est sur ce topic qu'un canard avisé (je t'aime camarade) avait signalé l'opération _Free Hitman Holiday Pack_ (toujours en cours). Grâce à toi, ami canard, je retrouve LE _Hitman_ que j'attendais depuis _Blood Money_.

L'occasion donc, vous m'en excuserez, de signaler que le jeu complet *Hitman* (_Paris_ + _Sapienza_ + _Marrakesh_ + _Bangkok_ + _Colorado_ + _Hokkaido_ + _Patient Zéro_) est à *-46% sur Steam* jusqu'au 4 janvier prochain. ET QU'IL FAUT L'ACHETER §§§§

----------


## Gordor

Il fait chier A.O.T a jamais descendre sous les 50% !

----------


## Baalim

> Il fait chier A.O.T a jamais descendre sous les 50% !


Nous sommes bien d'accord.


Minecraft windows 10 à 3$ chez nuuvem si vous arrivez à l'acheter  ::siffle:: 
https://www.nuuvem.com/item/minecraft-windows10

Forza 3 expansion pass à 10.5$
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...s/9nblggh4t5ft

Evil within 2 à 22.39€ avant voucher
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-evil-within-2

----------


## nova

Les achats de jeux rapportent pas de cartes cette fois ci ? J'ai pas encore dépassé les 10€ de dépenses mais j'ai pas vu de "jauge de progression"  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

Si ça rapporte des cartes, je me suis pris un jeu hier : 	X-Morph: Défense et j'ai eu une carte  ::): .

Et non, ce n'est pas un jeu ballimesque, c'est un croisement de tower defense et de schmup, testé dans le prochain cpc et il est top !

----------


## FB74

> Si ça rapporte des cartes, je me suis pris un jeu hier : 	*X-Morph: Défense* et j'ai eu une carte .!


Dans ma wishlist il me semble.  :tired: 





(Wishlist adressée au petit Papa Baalimonoël...  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Baalim

> Dans ma wishlist il me semble. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Wishlist adressée au petit Papa Baalimonoël...  )


Dans tes rêves.  :tired: 
Cela dit, il a l'air sympa, ce Xmorph defense


Soldes chez gamesplanet avec *"a normal lost phone" et "pankapu" offerts* pour 10 euros d'achat.
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/promo/xmas

----------


## madgic

> Les achats de jeux rapportent pas de cartes cette fois ci ? J'ai pas encore dépassé les 10€ de dépenses mais j'ai pas vu de "jauge de progression"


La jauge s'affiche quand tu es dans le panier  :;):

----------


## zorglub1422

Grimrock 1 : 5.09€
Grimrock 1 et 2 : 9.51€ 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...rock/?l=french

The Long Dark 7.99€ 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/305620/The_Long_Dark/

----------


## Ouamdu

> The Long Dark 7.99€ 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/305620/The_Long_Dark/


Toujours dispo (et déblocable immédiatement) avec Dawn of War 3 & Quantum Break pour ~10€.

----------


## La Chouette

Pyre à -50% (9,99€), son prix le plus bas, pour un mélange de visual novel et de jeu de sport beau dans la forme comme dans le fond ! De plus, une MAJ est sortie : la traduction française est maintenant disponible (j'ai pas testé, par contre, donc j'ai aucune idée de sa qualité).

----------


## Baalim

> Pyre à -50% (9,99€), son prix le plus bas, pour un mélange de visual novel et de jeu de sport beau dans la forme comme dans le fond ! De plus, une MAJ est sortie : la traduction française est maintenant disponible (j'ai pas testé, par contre, donc j'ai aucune idée de sa qualité).


Dans un des rares moments où je me trouve être d'accord avec La Chouette, je ne peux que vous recommander de vous jeter dessus si vous avez un peu l'esprit ouvert et le mélange des genres ne vous effraie pas  ::ninja::

----------


## sousoupou

Il y a les deux Dragon Quest Heroes en soldes à 30€ sur Steam et vu qu'ils sont très rarement en promo je suis à deux doigts de craquer. Mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir...

----------


## Baalim

Dirty dozen bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/dirty-dozen-bundle

----------


## Setzer

> Il y a les deux Dragon Quest Heroes en soldes à 30€ sur Steam et vu qu'ils sont très rarement en promo je suis à deux doigts de craquer. Mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir...


Globalement le premier est plus sympa et mieux rythmé mais le 2 peut se jouer en coop.

----------


## Baalim

Dishonored 1 pour 2€
https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonored

----------


## Vaykadji

Hello, des conseils pour faire baisser un peu le prix de ces soldes d'hiver? Mon panier fait un peu mal au portefeuille. 

- STEINS;GATE - 15.99€
- Zero Escape: The Nonary Games - 28.13€
- Fallout 4: GOTY - 29.99€
- Life is Strange: Before the Storm Deluxe Edition - 17.37€
- BioShock: The Collection - 19.80€
- Metro Redux Bundle - 7.48€
- Valley - 3.99€
- FEZ - 0.99€
- Dishonored: Complete Collection - 27.99€

Total estimé: 151.73€

Je me disais peut-être: 
- Attendre pour Life is Strange, que j'ai fini le premier (déjà fini pour l'histoire mais je l'ai seulement acheté sur steam en automne, je veux donc le refaire, mais pas spécialement tout de suite)
- Ne pas perdre d'argent dans BioShock (joué au 1 et 2 sans Steam, connais pas le 3)?
- Me lancer dans Metro seulement l'année prochaine, à la sortie du 3e opus?
- Bouder Fallout4 ?

J'attends vos conseils éclairés, merci  ::):  

--------

PS: pour ceux qui se demandent si certains jeux en solde valent le coup (si je les ai acheté et que j'y ai joué, j'ai fait une review), vous êtes les bienvenus sur http://steamcommunity.com/id/vankasteelj/recommended

----------


## Baalim

> Hello, des conseils pour faire baisser un peu le prix de ces soldes d'hiver? Mon panier fait un peu mal au portefeuille. 
> 
> - STEINS;GATE - 15.99€
> - Zero Escape: The Nonary Games - 28.13€
> - Fallout 4: GOTY - 29.99€
> - Life is Strange: Before the Storm Deluxe Edition - 17.37€
> - BioShock: The Collection - 19.80€
> - Metro Redux Bundle - 7.48€
> - Valley - 3.99€
> ...




Commence par acheter etro redux ici :
https://store.silagames.com/game/259...gn=Tomas+Fedor

Hop, 1.80 € d'économie.

Bioshock collection ici :
https://www.gamebillet.com/bioshock-...1-5b697ec73e37

Hop, 7.21 € d'économie 

Fallout 4 GOTY ici:
https://www.play-asia.com/fallout-4-...team/13/70bg9x

Hop, 6.5 € d'économie

Peut être commencer par dishonored à 2 € avant de voir si tu accroches (le 2 a souvent été à 10 €)

Et ainsi de suite.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai acheté quelques petits jeux dont LineWay qui est à -16% soit 0.83€. 

Je l'ai fini en 1h20, la maniabilité est excellente et de nouveaux mécanismes apparaissent régulièrement. En bref, c'est un petit jeu de logique relaxant qui fait travailler les méninges mais sans risque de mal de tête.

----------


## Vaykadji

Merci Baalim, et je peux faire confiance à ces sites ou je dois créditer mon compte paypal histoire d'avoir un semblant de protection? Sur steam je paie directement en mastercard

----------


## Baalim

> Merci Baalim, et je peux faire confiance à ces sites ou je dois créditer mon compte paypal histoire d'avoir un semblant de protection? Sur steam je paie directement en mastercard


Gamebillet et sila games sont legit (polonais tous les deux si je ne m'abuse)

Play asia a pignon sur rue des très longtemps mais son service en ligne est plus récent et son fonctionnement un peu flou (délai d'envoi d'une semaine).

Gamebillet n'accepte pas paypal. Ce qui est bien chiant.

A noter également qu'en passant en dehors de steam, tu ne bénéficies pas de l'option permettant le remboursement en deçà de deux heures de jeu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci Baalim, et je peux faire confiance à ces sites ou je dois créditer mon compte paypal histoire d'avoir un semblant de protection? Sur steam je paie directement en mastercard


Ca dépend du type de Mastercard. C'est quoi ton numéro et le code à 3 chiffres au dos ?

----------


## Vaykadji

C'est du prepaid donc même si je te le donnais tu aurais genre 0,34€ à dépenser  ::): 

NB: merci Baalim pour les précisions, je n'ai jamais utilisé le remboursement donc je m'en fiche un peu, c'est plus le côté "si je paye est-ce que je vais avoir une clé valide" qui m'inquiète sur ces sites tiers.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Au passage, STEEP à 15€ sur steam, comme UBI y a qq jours sauf que là on peut tester et refund. Même chose pour Farming Simulator 17.
Planet Coaster à moins de 10€ c'est tentant, de même que Shiness pour 10,16€.
Aporia est tentant avec la promo, de même Osiris New Dawn est à moins de 12€ pour un concept en EA mais séducteur... j'hésite...

----------


## madgic

> C'est du prepaid donc même si je te le donnais tu aurais genre 0,34€ à dépenser 
> 
> NB: merci Baalim pour les précisions, je n'ai jamais utilisé le remboursement donc je m'en fiche un peu, c'est plus le côté "si je paye est-ce que je vais avoir une clé valide" qui m'inquiète sur ces sites tiers.


On considère que tous les sites qui sont référensé sur isthereanydeals  sont fiables. Tu peux voir la liste dans le menu de droite.

----------


## BeaM

> Dans un des rares moments où je me trouve être d'accord avec La Chouette, ... / ... ne vous effraie pas


Joli baalim ! je vois que beaucoup sont blasés par tes figures de style  ^^

----------


## Ruvon

> Joli baalim ! je vois que beaucoup sont déjà couchés ou n'apprécie guère tes figures de style  ^^


C'est surtout qu'on l'a en ignore-list.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est surtout qu'on l'a en ignore-list.





> The universe will remember that





Retour de SW battlefront 2 en promo chez amazon à 33 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B072K1HZQ3/

----------


## rduburo

avec baalim on a deux fois plus de jeux de mots / videos

----------


## sousoupou

> Globalement le premier est plus sympa et mieux rythmé mais le 2 peut se jouer en coop.


Merci mon canard  :;):

----------


## pipoop

> Au passage, STEEP à 15€ sur steam, comme UBI y a qq jours sauf que là on peut tester et refund. Même chose pour Farming Simulator 17.
> Planet Coaster à moins de 10€ c'est tentant, de même que Shiness pour 10,16€.
> Aporia est tentant avec la promo, de même Osiris New Dawn est à moins de 12€ pour un concept en EA mais séducteur... j'hésite...


Pour osiris j'ai demande un refund..il est..joli et on as de grosses bestioles mais il est encore trop limite a mon gout pour le moment (par contre le coup du robot qui nous suit et ce faire attaquer pendant une tempete alors qu'on y voit pas a 2 m c'est un moment nutella)

----------


## FB74

Un *Controller Companion* à 1.49 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/controller-companion

D'après les images en bas, il permettrait même de contrôler des chats...  :tired:

----------


## Bentic

A part le clavier en spirale, est-ce qu'il y a des fonctions utiles par rapport à ce qu'on peut déjà faire avec le configurateur de manette Steam, JoyToKey, XPadder, etc. ?

----------


## Vaykadji

Baalim, t'as normalement reçu 3$ sur ton humble wallet. kdo!

----------


## Stelarc

> A part le clavier en spirale, est-ce qu'il y a des fonctions utiles par rapport à ce qu'on peut déjà faire avec le configurateur de manette Steam, JoyToKey, XPadder, etc. ?


Dans une configuration HTPC, tu peux tout faire avec la manette, contrôler la souris, taper des choses, lancer des programmes via des combinaisons de boutons personnalisées, etc.

----------


## FB74

> A part le clavier en spirale, est-ce qu'il y a des fonctions utiles par rapport à ce qu'on peut déjà faire avec le configurateur de manette Steam, JoyToKey, XPadder, etc. ?


Tu peux émuler le comportement d'un Baalim  :;):  (2 boutons: achat et vente  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## banditbandit

> Baalim, t'as normalement reçu 3$ sur ton humble wallet. kdo!


On peut approvisionner un compte sur humble store ?

----------


## Vaykadji

> On peut approvisionner un compte sur humble store ?


Pas que je sache, mais j'ai suivi son lien en signature pour souscrire. Et ils m'ont dit qu'il recevrait 3$ (alors que moi ils disent que j'en recevrai 8, va comprendre).

----------


## Eradan

> (3 boutons: achat, vente et spam du topic  ).


 ::siffle::

----------


## Bentic

> Dans une configuration HTPC, tu peux tout faire avec la manette, contrôler la souris, taper des choses, lancer des programmes via des combinaisons de boutons personnalisées, etc.


On ne peut pas déjà faire tout ça avec JoyToKey & Co ? (enfin peut-être taper au clavier)
Pour les lancer les programmes, je pense qu'avoir les quelques raccourcis qu'il faut sur l'"écran de démarrage" ou la barre des tâches me suffirait.

Sinon, quelques jeux ajoutés à GOG Connect jusqu'au 26:
-Eador. Masters of the Broken World
-Man O' War: Corsair - Warhammer Naval Battles
-The Solus Project
-The Whispered World Special Edition
-Zombie Shooter 2

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, t'as normalement reçu 3$ sur ton humble wallet. kdo!


Wabon ?  ::O: 
Merci !!

----------


## Ruvon

> Baalim, t'as normalement reçu 3$ sur ton humble wallet. kdo!


Mais ne l'encouragez pas  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

Han, Baalim tu tiens quelque chose là!

----------


## Jughurta

Voidu.com c'est legit ? je viens de recevoir via isthereanydeal des alertes et les prix sont assez intéressants.

----------


## Baalim

> Han, Baalim tu tiens quelque chose là!


Ouaip, je vais foutre des liens d'affiliation partout... Et débloquer un succès quand Ruvon finira par me filer des brouzoufs en s'abonnant au humble monthly $$  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voidu.com c'est legit ? je viens de recevoir via isthereanydeal des alertes et les prix sont assez intéressants.


 J'aime beaucoup les conditions générales de vente qui évoquent une société néerlandaise et l'adresse de contact...

Jewellry & Gemplex
Dubai - United Arab Emirates

Avec au passage un nom vachement distinctif pour du jeu vidéo  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

2 mois offert pour un abonnement annuel au humble monthly.


https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly...17_annual_part


Pharaonic à 5$
https://chrono.gg/?=pharaonic

----------


## FB74

> 2 mois offert pour un abonnement annuel au humble monthly.
> 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly...17_annual_part



Si les prochains monthly ressemblent au Yogscast je suis pas sûr que ...  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si les prochains monthly ressemblent au Yogscast je suis pas sûr que ...


Que le Yogscast soit mauvais, c'est une tradition depuis un moment maintenant.

----------


## RUPPY

> Pour osiris j'ai demande un refund..il est..joli et on as de grosses bestioles mais il est encore trop limite a mon gout pour le moment (par contre le coup du robot qui nous suit et ce faire attaquer pendant une tempete alors qu'on y voit pas a 2 m c'est un moment nutella)


J'y ai passé 4 heures cet apres-midi et j'aime bien, c'est plutôt sympa à jouer  ::lol:: . Il y a encore quelques bugs de collision et autres glitchs mais ça m'hypnotise comme subnautica donc c'est du tout bon pour moi.

----------


## Baalim

> Que le Yogscast soit mauvais, c'est une tradition depuis un moment maintenant.


Faut que je fasse le tri, histoire de voir ce que j'ai activé, vendu, donné, histoire de voir si, en dehors de l'aspect caritatif, c'est une si mauvaise affaire.

----------


## fletch2099

> On ne peut pas déjà faire tout ça avec JoyToKey & Co ? (enfin peut-être taper au clavier)
> Pour les lancer les programmes, je pense qu'avoir les quelques raccourcis qu'il faut sur l'"écran de démarrage" ou la barre des tâches me suffirait.
> 
> Sinon, quelques jeux ajoutés à GOG Connect jusqu'au 26:
> -Eador. Masters of the Broken World
> -Man O' War: Corsair - Warhammer Naval Battles
> -The Solus Project
> -The Whispered World Special Edition
> -Zombie Shooter 2


Même pas en htpc j'utilise kodi, besoin de rien d'autre. Et sinon il y a antimicro qui fait la même chose en gratuit en cas de besoin.

----------


## Baalim

DoTT, grim fandango, full Throttle and broken age sont à 1.09 € l'unité sur iOS. Faut pas hésiter (sauf pour broken age qui peut crever la gueule ouverte)

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...ur-ios-1142244
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/full...230257367?mt=8

Old man's journey à 0.60 € sur android.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...oldmansjourney

Rusty lake roots, motor manager 2 mobile et Reigns, à 1 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...RustyLakeRoots
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...evolver.reigns
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tgames.mmm2017

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Gros bon plan sur Amazon :

Le joystick X56 Rhino à 129,90€ au lieu de 199€ habituellement

https://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-X56-R...dp/B01M8M8CWB/

----------


## Hilikkus

Jolie promo en ce moment sur Gamesplanet : Pankapu et le très bon A Normal Lost Phone offerts pour 10€ d'achat pendant leur soldes => https://fr.gamesplanet.com/community...rts-pour-toute

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Dites voir, ils ont pas un peu gonflé les prix sur HITMAN là en sortant leur version GOTY ?

----------


## Bentic

> Même pas en htpc j'utilise kodi, besoin de rien d'autre. Et sinon il y a antimicro qui fait la même chose en gratuit en cas de besoin.


Ah pas mal, antimicro, je ne connaissais pas. C'est toujours une option en plus  ::): 
Il a l'air pas mal foutu du tout, j'aime beaucoup la configuration rapide. D'habitude, quand il y a une config rapide, c'est tous les boutons d'affilée dans un certain ordre, ici tu appuies juste sur le bouton du pad que tu veux, puis la touche à assigner, et tu répètes uniquement pour ceux que tu veux. Pratique  ::):  Puis la possibilité de faire des touches bascule vers différents sets, ça risque d'être utile aussi.

Par contre, je n'ai pas vu d'équivalent pour taper facilement quelque chose. Dans Kodi, tu as un clavier visuel intégré, mais qu'en est-il d'un navigateur web ? A moins que tu ne consultes pas de pages sur ton HTPC ?
(c'est toujours pour savoir si le bon plan sur Controller Companion en est un  ::ninja:: )

----------


## McCauley

> Dites voir, ils ont pas un peu gonflé les prix sur HITMAN là en sortant leur version GOTY ?


Je me suis fait la même réflexion. Bon ça aide pas à répondre à la question, mais il fallait que je le dise.

----------


## Maalak

> Gros bon plan sur Amazon :
> 
> Le joystick X56 Rhino à 129,90€ au lieu de 199€ habituellement
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Logitech-X56-R...dp/B01M8M8CWB/


Old.

----------


## fletch2099

> Ah pas mal, antimicro, je ne connaissais pas. C'est toujours une option en plus 
> Il a l'air pas mal foutu du tout, j'aime beaucoup la configuration rapide. D'habitude, quand il y a une config rapide, c'est tous les boutons d'affilée dans un certain ordre, ici tu appuies juste sur le bouton du pad que tu veux, puis la touche à assigner, et tu répètes uniquement pour ceux que tu veux. Pratique  Puis la possibilité de faire des touches bascule vers différents sets, ça risque d'être utile aussi.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas vu d'équivalent pour taper facilement quelque chose. Dans Kodi, tu as un clavier visuel intégré, mais qu'en est-il d'un navigateur web ? A moins que tu ne consultes pas de pages sur ton HTPC ?
> (c'est toujours pour savoir si le bon plan sur Controller Companion en est un )


Perso je n'utilise pas de navigateur dans kodi car tu as déjà les addons qui vont bien pour youtube etc. Mais si tu en veux tu as des addons qui en intègrent. Tu peux aussi simplement utiliser antimicro et ton navigateur en faisant un petit batch que tu lance avec advanced launcher (que j'utilise pour executer jeux et emulateurs). En plus avec antimicro tu peux mapper le bouton guide du pad xbox pour envoyer esc ou alt+f4 pour quitter. Selon ce que tu veux faire c'est hyper ouvert et puissant.
Si tu veux aller plus loin tu peux utiliser autoit. Par exemple j’ai crée un petit script rapide qui tue kodi, lance witcher 3 avec antimicro avec sauvegarde rapide sur bouton guide et relance kodi quand je quitte le jeu, ça se fait en 3 lignes de script. Mais tu peux te contenter des addons selon tes compétences tout ça.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Faut que je fasse le tri, histoire de voir ce que j'ai activé, vendu, donné, histoire de voir si, en dehors de l'aspect caritatif, c'est une si mauvaise affaire.


Ben c'est cher pour des jeux nazes ou vieux ou les deux. Donc soit tu pars sur un geste caritatif, soit t'as des goûts de ch.... ah pardon j'avais pas vu ton pseudo avant de te répondre. CQFD.

----------


## Ruvon

> Old.


Quelle participation intéressante, surtout pour un plan qui n’apparaît ailleurs sur le forum que sur le topic d'Elite Dangerous il y a déjà une semaine. Vivement la prochaine.

Je ne sais pas s'il est pas déjà passé lors de ces soldes parce qu'il revient régulièrement, mais au cas où :

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...rategy_Bundle/

Bundle avec The Long Journey Home, Bounty Train, Skyhill et Shadow Tactics pour 29.53€

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis allé voir un peu les avis sur ce stick et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que les retours Amazon sont pas folichons sur la précision et la durabilité des mécaniques du machin. C'est compliqué de sortir 130€ pour un matériel perfectible...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je suis allé voir un peu les avis sur ce stick et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que les retours Amazon sont pas folichons sur la précision et la durabilité des mécaniques du machin. C'est compliqué de sortir 130€ pour un matériel perfectible...


Oui il me semble que leur précédent modèle "X-52 Pro" restait mieux que le "X-56".

----------


## Baalim

> Ben c'est cher pour des jeux nazes ou vieux ou les deux. Donc soit tu pars sur un geste caritatif, soit t'as des goûts de ch.... ah pardon j'avais pas vu ton pseudo avant de te répondre. CQFD.


Ça ne mérite pas forcément une réponse mais, dans le lot, tu as quantité de trucs recommandables : distrust, headlander, lostwind, gunpoint, chivalry et mirage arcane warfare; scrap garden, train valley, rust etc.
Pas forcément des trucs qui auraient entraîné un achat par eux-mêmes mais une accumulation de trucs sympathiques ou intrigants pas ridicule pour une dépense avant tout caritative.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Rah l'esprit de Noel  ::lol::

----------


## odji

des jeux de 2018 dans le dernier gogo 25:
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-25

2 mois offerts au lieu 1 pour l'abonnement annuel au HB monthly:
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly...monthly_banner

----------


## FB74

> des jeux de 2018 dans le dernier gogo 25:
> https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlelimited-25
> 
> 2 mois offerts au lieu 1 pour l'abonnement annuel au HB monthly:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly...monthly_banner


Je crois que Baalim l'a déjà dit.  :Emo: 




Bon, d'un autre côté, qui lit tous les posts de Baalim ?  ::trollface::

----------


## sticky-fingers

Moi, je suis abonné, je reçois des notifications par email  ::lol:: 
Ce type a un avatar Wonder Boy  ::love::

----------


## Bentic

> [...]


Oui, déjà rien que la bascule vers les différents sets me donne des idées  ::): 
Bon ben au pire, je peux lancer le clavier visuel en même temps que le navigateur si je veux consulter une page que je n'ai pas en favori.

Finalement, le plus contraignant étant de devoir monopoliser le récepteur sans fil de mon pad sur l'HTPC, et devoir aller se contorsionner pour le brancher ou le reprendre quand je veux l'utiliser sur le PC principal (surtout que j'ai déjà un clavier sans fil branché dessus  ::ninja:: ). Mais c'est bien d'avoir l'option, et je l'utiliserai sûrement quand je changerai mon système.
Merci pour la découverte  ::): 

Donc verdict: Controller Companion, pas OBLIGATOIREMENT un bon plan suivant les cas, mais pas trop mal quand même apparemment  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

> Moi, je suis abonné, je reçois des notifications par email 
> Ce type a un avatar Wonder Boy


Ce n'est pas une raison suffisante non plus...

En plus, on t'a dit pour l'Atari ?

----------


## Stelarc

> Donc verdict: Controller Companion, pas OBLIGATOIREMENT un bon plan suivant les cas, mais pas trop mal quand même apparemment


Ben un peu comme tous les bons plans quoi. ::P:

----------


## Bentic

> Ben un peu comme tous les bons plans quoi.


 :Boom: 
Pour une fois qu'il y en a un...  ::ninja:: 

:combo:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, d'un autre côté, qui lit tous les posts de Baalim ?


 ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce type a un avatar Wonder Boy


 :Beer: 


Le barré Normality encore gratos !

https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171223

----------


## fatalix41

> 2 mois offert pour un abonnement annuel au humble monthly.
> 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly...17_annual_part
> 
> 
> Pharaonic à 5$
> https://chrono.gg/?=pharaonic



En cas d'abonnement annuel, on paye tous les mois ou c'est d'un coup?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> 


 :Beer: 




> Ce n'est pas une raison suffisante non plus...
> 
> En plus, on t'a dit pour l'Atari ?


J'étais ni pour Atari ni pour Amiga à l'époque  ::trollface:: 

Pour revenir au sujet, Little Nightmares à son lowest à 7.39€

----------


## sidharthaa

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu passé  ::rolleyes:: 

Planet Coaster à -75% (9,49€) sur Steam pendant les soldes, c'est le lowest.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...lanet_Coaster/

----------


## fatalix41

C'est bon, j'ai ma réponse, tout d'un coup  ::|: 

Sans moi du coup.

----------


## FB74

Si je paie avec mon EuroCard BaalimCard sur G2a, j'ai droit à une réduction ?  ::blink:: 



 ::trollface::

----------


## MeL

Fallout New Vegas à 1.75€ sur Games Planet
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--1060-1

----------


## Mamadou

Black Mesa à 5 euros ca vaut le coup?

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

State of Decay YOSE à 5.54€ https://www.gamebillet.com/state-of-decay-yose

----------


## S0da

> Black Mesa à 5 euros ca vaut le coup?


Pour ce que j'ai pu y jouer oui (j'attends la sortie de Xen pour continuer)

----------


## Marmottas

> Black Mesa à 5 euros ca vaut le coup?


Cela ressemble beaucoup à half-life quand même...

 ::P:

----------


## n0ra

Vente flash ( encore 12h ) pour Injustice 2 sur wingamestore à 27,79€ avec le coupon *itad* appliqué au lieu de 29,49 ( 42,49€ le prix de base ).
Son prix le plus bas si l'on met de côté Voidu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## FB74

> Vente flash ( encore 12h ) pour Injustice 2 sur wingamestore à 27,79€ avec le coupon *itad* appliqué au lieu de 29,49 ( 42,49€ le prix de base ).
> Son prix le plus bas si l'on met de côté Voidu .


J'attends l'édition Ultimate à ce prix.

Par contre, il semblerait qu'ils n'aient pas encore fini de sortir des personnages... donc encore des combattants en DLC....  :tired:

----------


## Nanaki

> J'attends l'édition Ultimate à ce prix.
> 
> Par contre, il semblerait qu'ils n'aient pas encore fini de sortir des personnages... donc encore des combattants en DLC....


Oui mais il y a les Tortues Ninjas dans le fighting pack 3 donc on pardonne les DLC!  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

De ce que j'ai compris, l'edition ultimate "offre" les 9 prochains personnages mais après il faudra dépenser via de nouveaux DLC. Par contre je ne sais pas combien de nouveaux personnages ils ont sorti depuis la release.
Hellboy, Atom et ...

De mon côté tous les nouveaux personnages ne m’intéressent pas forcément ( je veux surtout les Tortues Ninjas )  donc l'édition normal me sera plus rentable et je ferais du cas par cas pour les personnages à venir.

----------


## FB74

Perso j'aime bien avoir "la totale" (personnages), par contre je fais l'impasse sur d'éventuels costumes additionnels.

A noter, Darkseid est en DLC, même avec la version Ultimate.

----------


## Nanaki

C'était le bonus de préco je crois donc forcement c'est une bonne excuse pour le vendre à part...

----------


## Baalim

> Si je paie avec mon EuroCard BaalimCard sur G2a, j'ai droit à une réduction ?



Tu as droit au super pouvoir "freaky mystery shield" qui te permet, avec une probabilité de 77.18 %, de récupérer une clé différente de celle que tu as achetée.
Loot boxes 2.0  :Cigare: 


Shadow warrior 2 à 16.64 (ahem) € pour les vip
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadow-warrior-2

Skyrim 2.80 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim

Flux gelatinous, un puzzle game gratuit
https://gelatinouscubegames.itch.io/flux

For honor et watch dogs 2, chacun à 14.49 € sur... voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/for-honor
https://www.voidu.com/en/watch_dogs-2

Rad rodgers 3$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FR5B7X

The walking dead the last frontier 6.24 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...-New-Frontier/

----------


## Ruvon

Ce qui est intéressant sur Steam, ce sont les bundles ; surtout ceux avec prix dégressif si tu possèdes déjà un ou des jeux dedans.

Genre :

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/55062/

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2102/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...orogoa_Bundle/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...rs_Collection/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...venture_Games/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...al_RPG_Bundle/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...Arcade_Bundle/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._Paper_Bundle/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ned_Explorers/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5806/Brain_Box/

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/76471/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ie_Collection/

Je rajoute le bundle Dracula sur GoG : www.gog.com/game/dracula_trilogy Attention, ne pas les prendre sur Steam, ce sont les versions pour débiles sur mobiles, tronquées et amputées de la majorité des énigmes. Les trois premiers pour 0,89 centimes, les 5 pour 2,58€. Allez, bisous Gordnoobie, c'est plus cher sur Steam et ce sont des versions de merde  :;): 

Et joyeux Noël  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Jade empire Android à 1€

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...pyr.jadeempire

----------


## Paradox

> Ça ne mérite pas forcément une réponse mais, dans le lot, tu as quantité de trucs recommandables : distrust, headlander, lostwind, gunpoint, chivalry et mirage arcane warfare; scrap garden, train valley, rust etc.
> Pas forcément des trucs qui auraient entraîné un achat par eux-mêmes mais une accumulation de trucs sympathiques ou intrigants pas ridicule pour une dépense avant tout caritative.


Je plussoie le message.

Et certains auraient merite un achat dedie, par exemple pour Distrust, IMHO.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je moinssoie le message : chivalry, mirage machin, train valley, rust, ces trucs sont déjà passés plusieurs fois dans des bundles moins chers qu'une passe à Bogota et ont dû sortir sur Steam sous Giscard.





> Ce type a un avatar Wonder Boy


Y a plus fort que le Wonder Boy, le Lapin Duracell par exemple.

J'ai farfouillé un peu pour STEEP, le record de pas cher semble être sur le site Voidu.com avec 32€ pour la totale Jeu+Season Pass+DLC Olympics. 
D'habitude je fais le jeu de base avant de raquer les extensions, mais là elles contiennent des disciplines supplémentaires et celles de base n'étaient pas toutes folichonnes...

----------


## Baalim

> Je moinssoie le message : chivalry, mirage machin, train valley, rust, ces trucs sont déjà passés plusieurs fois dans des bundles moins chers qu'une passe à Bogota et ont dû sortir sur Steam sous Giscard.
> 
> 
> 
> Y a plus fort que le Wonder Boy, le Lapin Duracell par exemple.
> 
> J'ai farfouillé un peu pour STEEP, le record de pas cher semble être sur le site Voidu.com avec 32€ pour la totale Jeu+Season Pass+DLC Olympics. 
> D'habitude je fais le jeu de base avant de raquer les extensions, mais là elles contiennent des disciplines supplémentaires et celles de base n'étaient pas toutes folichonnes...


Sérieusement, tu ne peux pas cracher sur un mec qui claque 35$ sur le yogcast et envisager de dépenser 32 € dans un truc comme steep. C'est plus crédible.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est bon, j'ai ma réponse, tout d'un coup 
> 
> Sans moi du coup.


Oep tu paies tout d'un coup, sans visibilité sur la qualité des bundles à venir et surtout avec le renouvellement à anticiper pour pas te faire reponctionner la douloureuse... Je ne sais pas si le plan annuel permet de pauser un mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sérieusement, tu ne peux pas cracher sur un mec qui claque 35$ sur le yogcast et envisager de dépenser 32 € dans un truc comme steep. C'est plus crédible.


Je ne crache sur personne, je mentionne que la dimension caritative du bundle ressort de par sa programmation manifestement, a minima, datée. C'est pas pour autant un bundle immonde pour peu qu'on ait aucun des titres proposés parce qu'on vient de passer 7 ans au Tibet.

----------


## Baalim

> Oep tu paies tout d'un coup, sans visibilité sur la qualité des bundles à venir et surtout avec le renouvellement à anticiper pour pas te faire reponctionner la douloureuse... Je ne sais pas si le plan annuel permet de pauser un mois.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne crache sur personne, je mentionne que la dimension caritative du bundle ressort de par sa programmation manifestement, a minima, datée. C'est pas pour autant un bundle immonde pour peu qu'on ait aucun des titres proposés parce qu'on vient de passer 7 ans au Tibet.


Nan mais la vraie question, c'était pourquoi et comment claquer 32 € dans un truc comme steep sans même une justification morale  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Si vous voulez faire un don à une oeuvre caritative, je peux vous filer mon adresse Paypal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Si vous voulez faire un don à une oeuvre caritative, je peux vous filer mon adresse Paypal.


Pour que l'argent soit dépensé en buildable figs de chez Lego, non merci!

----------


## FB74

> Pour que l'argent soit dépensé en buildable figs de chez Lego, non merci!


 :tired: 

Mais non....




C'est juste pour acheter une édition complète d'Injustice 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Prey 17.6€ avant WINTER10
Mouais.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/prey-game

----------


## FB74

_"Petit Papa Baalim,
Quand tu retourneras sur Steam...
Avec tous tes gifts à donner,
N'oublie pas ma boite à MP."_

 :Drum:

----------


## McCauley

> _"Petit Papa Baalim,
> Quand tu retourneras sur Steam...
> Avec tous tes gifts à donner,
> N'oublie pas ma boite à MP."_


 :Clap:

----------


## The Kusabi

> _"Petit Papa Baalim,
> Quand tu retourneras sur Steam...
> Avec tous tes gifts à donner,
> N'oublie pas ma boite à MP."_


Le single le single  :Manif:

----------


## Gloppy

> _"Petit Papa Baalim,
> Quand tu retourneras sur Steam...
> Avec tous tes gifts à donner,
> N'oublie pas ma boite à MP."_


LE tube indéniable de ces fêtes de fin d'année !  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Nan mais la vraie question, c'était pourquoi et comment claquer 32 € dans un truc comme steep sans même une justification morale


T'en as pas eu besoin pour la tonne de VN douteux dans lesquels tu as claqué de quoi nourrir une famille du Sahel pendant 4 mois :siffle+tirelalangue: #JeSuisBacklog

Sinon, Deep Space Waifu est à 1,20€ sur Steam  ::P:

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Oldnoobie

Surtout




 ::wub::  :Mellow2:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le seul l'unique :

----------


## Kaede

Mon Dieu  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

La page de l'enfer  ::O: 


Ajoutons à l'édifice avec l'étrange Ladykiller in a bind à 9 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...ail_12_25_2017

Silent hill homecoming à 3 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...homecoming-uk/

----------


## FB74

Injustice 2 Ultimate Edition... 50Go à télécharger.  :Emo: 

Je vais attendre de passer au VDSL...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sodium

> Le seul l'unique :


Ah, je viens de piger pourquoi j'avais deux nouveaux commentaires aujourd'hui  :^_^: 

Et pour commémorer ça j'ai encore refais des enregistrements chant avec la crève aujourd'hui, c'est le cycle de la vie  ::|:

----------


## Kargadum

> La page de l'enfer 
> 
> 
> Ajoutons à l'édifice avec l'étrange Ladykiller in a bind à 9 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/l...ail_12_25_2017
> 
> Silent hill homecoming à 3 €
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...homecoming-uk/


Ladykiller in a bind, le parfait jeu à offrir pour Noël  :Emo: . Wtf cette bande annonce!

----------


## Baalim

Tacoma : 9 euros pour les abonnés monthly.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tacoma

Pour le reste, soldes drm free bof bof

L'annale du destin PS4 : 24.90 €
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/produit/...estin-25988120

Tous les bundles pourris d'indie gala à -50 % pour Noël !
Alors heureux ?

https://www.indiegala.com/

*Ori & the blind forest definitive edition à 8 $*  ::o: 
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...itive-Edition/

*
The dwarves à 10 $* !  ::O: 
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6478/The-Dwarves/

----------


## FB74

C'est pas pour dire, mais le YogsCast se finit dans l'indifférence générale...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouamdu

> C'est pas pour dire, mais le YogsCast se finit dans l'indifférence générale...


Ils en sont à plus de  $ 4 000 000, je sais pas si on peut vraiment parler d'indifférence générale.

----------


## FB74

> Ils en sont à plus de  $ 4 000 000, je sais pas si on peut vraiment parler d'indifférence générale.


Je parle des réactions sur le forum.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Je parle des réactions sur le forum.


Ouais, bon, disons que j'attendais au moins une surprise après les leaks. Disons que j'ai été déçu  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

Jackbox party pack à 4.59 € avant WINTER10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...box-party-pack

----------


## acdctabs

Et après WINTER10 aussi car : "Excluded from voucher"
(mais je crois bien que c'est le lowest, en tout cas j'ai pris ^^)

----------


## banditbandit

The land of Pain sorti il n'y a pas si longtemps, 7.19 € sur steam.
Toujours sur steam Cylne à 5.39 € sans doute un de ses prix les plus bas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bien bien perché Cylne, faudra que je le relance pour l'avancer davantage, mais c'est vraiment un trip particulier.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Y a un voucher à 25% sur GMG si vous lisez vos emails  :;):

----------


## Baalim

The next world à 2.5$ avec son ost chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...fe65a-95037957

Watchdogs 2 deluxe à 23.8$ chez amazon.
Attention au zonage potentiel
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GP20C6I

----------


## Baalim

Wilson's heart à 8 euros sur le store oculus
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5484597472435/

Season's pass wolfenstein 2 à 8.88€
https://www.gamebillet.com/wolfenste...es-season-pass

----------


## Snowki

Quand tu vois qu'il est composé de vieux jeux déjà passé en bundle et d'un tas d'immondice (DLC) , ben ça fait pas envie  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand tu vois qu'il est composé de vieux jeux déjà passé en bundle et d'un tas d'immondice (DLC) , ben ça fait pas envie


Tu parles de Baalim ?

----------


## Chiff

> Tu parles de Baalim ?



 :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Où ai-je donc mis mon ban hammer of fire & steel ?

Ah, voila l'attendrisseur à Ruvon !  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Project highrise à 7$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/project_highrise

----------


## odji

Dagestan 3:
https://www.indiegala.com/dagestan-technology-bundle

----------


## FB74

*Indie Heroes 3 Bundle* sur Fanatical à 1.49 euros:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...eroes-3-bundle

Skulls of the Shogun, GemCraft...

----------


## Jughurta

*Fanatical* ex Bundlestars propose encore des trucs pas mal (je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais pour moi c'est le store de l'année 2017 avec le daily deal et leurs bundles) :

*Odallus : The Dark Call* à 0.79€
*Indie Heroes 3 bundle*, ce n'est pas récent mais il y a de la qualité à 1.49€

edit : grillé pour le 2ème plan

----------


## Baalim

Fuyez, pauvres hères ! le dagestan technology bundle (de l'enfer) est de sortie  :Sweat: 

https://www.indiegala.com/dagestan-technology-bundle

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Shelter + dlc + shelter 2 + les deux ost... 3 $ 
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...plete-Edition/

Sinon, les deux jeux seuls pour 2$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Heart-Edition/

Un tout petit peu moins cher que steam donc. (c'est la dèche aujourd'hui).


PS : je suis choqué de constater que Prey est réellement un bon jeu. Pour une fois que la pc master race locale avait raison.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Les.deux derniers riptide gp pour 2.7€
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ide_GP_Bundle/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> PS : je suis choqué de constater que Prey est réellement un bon jeu. Pour une fois que la pc master race locale avait raison.


Il méritait donc ces LISTES  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

J'en suis preysque convaincu.

I expect you to die à 5$
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0741TB199/

Sur le store oculus : chronos à 8 € et Superhot VR à 10€
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...2593518800648/
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...9508627125435/

----------


## odji

meme sur steam, on trouve Virginia a 99c:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/374030/Virginia/

----------


## Baalim

Overcast : curse of the walden gratos.
Même à ce tarif, ce n'est pas forcément un cadeau...
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive#giveaway

----------


## Baalim

Découvert sur gamekult, voici un run & gun 8 bits tout droit dans la lignée des contra et autres midnight resistance qui n'a pas l'air dégueulasse du tout.

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, le jeu est également gratuit ou en pay what you want.

https://gamesbymichi.itch.io/contradiction

----------


## Baalim

Out of the park baseball 17... 0.49 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ou...rk-baseball-17

L'excellent Cursed castilla EX gratos sur twitch prime
https://www.twitch.tv/

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai craqué pour Middle Earth(tm): Shadow of War(tm) (oui, ça fait classe de mettre 'tm' après chaque mot, apparemment), et ça fait 11h que je ne regrette absolument pas. 35,5€ sur wingamestore

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai craqué pour Middle Earth(tm): Shadow of War(tm) (oui, ça fait classe de mettre 'tm' après chaque mot, apparemment), et ça fait 11h que je ne regrette absolument pas. 35,5€ sur wingamestore


Et y'a des bons plans pour garder de l'argent pour les microtransactions ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaykadji

les microtransactions c'est du bullshit pour avoir un équipement de haut niveau que tu peux tout à fait avoir par toi-même, de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant. C'est des lootboxes avec des items légendaires qui coûtent 5€ pièce, y'a 52 équipements légendaires à collectionner, et j'en ai déjà eu 4 en 11h de jeu, je suis même pas à 10% de l'histoire. Et c'est de toute façon lié à aucun succès, donc je ne vois pas le soucis. C'est un truc de kikoo, en fait, comme les mascottes de WoW.

Ah oui, tu peux acheter un boost d'expérience aussi, mais je suis déjà à 22% de boost avec les items du jeu en lui même, et tu passes un niveau tous les 2 capitaines tués environ. 

Et j'en suis pas encore à recruter ma propre armée d'orcs, mais vu comment le jeu est construit, ne pas utiliser de microtransaction ne va poser absolument aucun soucis, au contraire, ça rend même le jeu plus intéressant parce qu'il va falloir réfléchir à quels orcs avec quelles compétences (et défauts) enrôler, plutôt que de les avoir sur un plateau d'argent (pun intended) en payant

----------


## Baalim

Digital games day sur amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=16116168011

Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose. A la limite Gears of war 4 et Halo wars 2 xbox/pc à 20$ l'unité
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss..._i=15433359011
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZB92QM...433359011&th=1

----------


## RUPPY

> les microtransactions c'est du bullshit pour avoir un équipement de haut niveau que tu peux tout à fait avoir par toi-même, de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant. C'est des lootboxes avec des items légendaires qui coûtent 5€ pièce, y'a 52 équipements légendaires à collectionner, et j'en ai déjà eu 4 en 11h de jeu, je suis même pas à 10% de l'histoire. Et c'est de toute façon lié à aucun succès, donc je ne vois pas le soucis. C'est un truc de kikoo, en fait, comme les mascottes de WoW.
> 
> Ah oui, tu peux acheter un boost d'expérience aussi, mais je suis déjà à 22% de boost avec les items du jeu en lui même, et tu passes un niveau tous les 2 capitaines tués environ. 
> 
> Et j'en suis pas encore à recruter ma propre armée d'orcs, mais vu comment le jeu est construit, ne pas utiliser de microtransaction ne va poser absolument aucun soucis, au contraire, ça rend même le jeu plus intéressant parce qu'il va falloir réfléchir à quels orcs avec quelles compétences (et défauts) enrôler, plutôt que de les avoir sur un plateau d'argent (pun intended) en payant


Je disais la même chose que toi avant d'atteindre le dernier quart du jeu....  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

La préco Escape from tarkov à 26.24 € pendant une semaine
https://www.escapefromtarkov.com/preorder-page


Telltales' guardians of the galaxy à 5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...lltale-Series/

Telltale's batman the enemy within. 10$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...lltale-Series/

Cities skylines 4.39 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/cities-skylines

Shadow of war : 27.5€
https://www.voidu.com/en/middle-earth-shadow-of-war

Prey 14€
https://www.voidu.com/en/prey

Injustice 2 :23.74 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/injustice-2

Steep 12.39€
https://www.voidu.com/en/steep

Rocket knight 2€
https://www.voidu.com/en/rocket-knight

----------


## banditbandit

Grow Up à 2.49 chez steam, a noter aussi Grow Home et Grow Up à 4 €.

----------


## FB74

@B2al1m

Faudrait peut-être attendre un peu de retour sur voidu...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> @B2al1m
> 
> Faudrait peut-être attendre un peu de retour sur voidu...


J'ai vu ce matin qu'Igraal proposait un cashback sur la boutique. C'est plutôt bon signe en ce qui me concerne  :;):

----------


## Baalim

5-pack swordcoast legends à 21.45 € chez le développeur :
https://swordcoast.com/buynow




> INCLUDES: 5 copies of Sword Coast Legends via Steam, Tome of Knowledge, Order of the Burning Dawn Cloak, Armor and Weapons, Beholder (DM use), Lost Mines dungeon tile set (DM use), Wisps (DM use cursors), Hero Forum Badge, DM Forum Badge, Game Soundtrack (Digital)

----------


## Graouu

> J'ai vu ce matin qu'Igraal proposait un cashback sur la boutique. C'est plutôt bon signe en ce qui me concerne


Je viens de prendre Assassin Origins à 31.70e, paiement paypal, clé Uplay dispo immédiatement, uplay a bien mangé la clé, instal en cours. Et cashback Igraal bien pris en compte  ::): 

Go Tekken maintenant  ::):  Merci pour le plan Baalim  ::):  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Faudrait peut-être attendre un peu de retour sur voidu...


isthereanydeal a ajouté ce store

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je suis pas certain que ce soit le bon topic pour ça, mais il me semble pas qu'il en ait de plus adapté donc je vais poser ma question ici:

A partir du moment où un jeu vendu au format physique est marqué comme « neuf » sur Amazon ou autre, est-ce que ça signifie que l'éditeur/développeur touchera sa part sur cette vente ? Même sur des jeux de la génération précédente ? (Je pense tout particulièrement aux jeux Wii et PS3) Il y a moyen de vérifier ce genre de choses comme on peut le faire avec les vendeurs de clés ?

----------


## banditbandit

C'est curieux comme question, ça dépend si tu le vends TTC ou pas, si tu perçois la tva est-ce que tu la reverses ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

deux question :
1 avec voidu, pour rocket knight : si je suis le lien sur la page steam, j'ai çà : 
"Cet article n'est pas disponible actuellement dans votre pays/région."   :tired: 
Bref on achète... et on peut pas valider la clef avec son compte français, c'est çà ?

2 "
Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose. A la limite Gears of war 4 et Halo wars 2 xbox/pc à 20$ l'unité
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss..._i=15433359011
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZB92QM...433359011&th=1"
même question pour Gears of war 4  : on peut acheter sur amazon US et quand même l'activer sur son compte xbox français ? 

J'ai jamais fait des trucs de flibustier comme çà, ma bonne dame... je suis un peu... suspicieux  ::huh::

----------


## Woshee

> deux question :
> 1 avec voidu, pour rocket knight : si je suis le lien sur la page steam, j'ai çà : 
> "Cet article n'est pas disponible actuellement dans votre pays/région."  
> Bref on achète... et on peut pas valider la clef avec son compte français, c'est çà ?
> 
> :


Tu as un compte steam Europe ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je suis pas certain que ce soit le bon topic pour ça, mais il me semble pas qu'il en ait de plus adapté donc je vais poser ma question ici:
> 
> A partir du moment où un jeu vendu au format physique est marqué comme « neuf » sur Amazon ou autre, est-ce que ça signifie que l'éditeur/développeur touchera sa part sur cette vente ? Même sur des jeux de la génération précédente ? (Je pense tout particulièrement aux jeux Wii et PS3) Il y a moyen de vérifier ce genre de choses comme on peut le faire avec les vendeurs de clés ?





> C'est curieux comme question, ça dépend si tu le vends TTC ou pas, si tu perçois la tva est-ce que tu la reverses ?


Curieux, c'est à dire ? Je n'ai pas de connaissances particulières sur le sujet donc je demande si le _« neuf »_, par exemple pour un jeu Wii proposé sur Amazon par un vendeurs tiers, signifie que c'est vendu comme un produit d'occasion mais que le jeu lui-même n'a simplement pas été ouvert ou si je peux déterminer avec certitude que c'est plus ou moins équivalent à aller acheter un jeu neuf dans les rayons de la Fnac et que l'éditeur touchera une part sur cette transaction.

----------


## Baalim

> deux question :
> 1 avec voidu, pour rocket knight : si je suis le lien sur la page steam, j'ai çà : 
> "Cet article n'est pas disponible actuellement dans votre pays/région."  
> Bref on achète... et on peut pas valider la clef avec son compte français, c'est çà ?
> 
> 2 "
> Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose. A la limite Gears of war 4 et Halo wars 2 xbox/pc à 20$ l'unité
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss..._i=15433359011
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZB92QM...433359011&th=1"
> ...




En principe, les jeux qui ne sont pas disponibles à la vente sur la version française de Steam peuvent néanmoins y être activés sans souci.
C'est le cas (ou ça a été le cas) notamment de pandémonium, Blood omen II, Max payne etc.
La situation est en effet assez différente de celle des jeux qui ont fait l'objet d'un blocage régional. 

Les dernières fois qu'il a été en promo, il me semble Rocket Knight pouvait normalement être activé sur un compte steam français.

S'agissant des jeux Microsoft, ils pouvaient jusqu'à présent être activés dans n'importe quelle zone géographique bien qu'ils aient été achetés sur Amazon US.
Cela dit, il faut se méfier puisque la situation a récemment changé pour les jeux Ubisoft qui n'étaient, auparavant, pas bloqués géographiquement.

Je me suis notamment fait avoir avec le dernier Ghost recon wildlands (uplay) alors que Grow up (steam) fonctionnait sans problème

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis pas certain que ce soit le bon topic pour ça, mais il me semble pas qu'il en ait de plus adapté donc je vais poser ma question ici:
> 
> A partir du moment où un jeu vendu au format physique est marqué comme « neuf » sur Amazon ou autre, est-ce que ça signifie que l'éditeur/développeur touchera sa part sur cette vente ? Même sur des jeux de la génération précédente ? (Je pense tout particulièrement aux jeux Wii et PS3) Il y a moyen de vérifier ce genre de choses comme on peut le faire avec les vendeurs de clés ?


S'il s'agit d'une revente, l'éditeur ne touchera rien.
Le gain de l'éditeur ne se fait que lors de la vente initiale du jeu au revendeur professionnel.
Cela dit, tout dépend du contrat passé. J'imagine que, dans l'hypothèse des ventes avec reprise totale ou partielle des stocks invendus, il pourrait être convenu que la part de l'éditeur ne lui soit versée qu'après réalisation de la vente de l'exemplaire au non professionnel.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> S'il s'agit d'une revente, l'éditeur ne touchera rien.
> Le gain de l'éditeur ne se fait que lors de la vente initiale du jeu au revendeur professionnel.
> Cela dit, tout dépend du contrat passé. J'imagine que, dans l'hypothèse des ventes avec reprise totale ou partielle des stocks invendus, il pourrait être convenu que la part de l'éditeur ne lui soit versée qu'après réalisation de la vente de l'exemplaire au non professionnel.


Du coup je pars du principe que, pour les exemples que j'ai mis en lien au dessus, (Copies neuves, expédition par Amazon, vendeurs tiers) ce sont des stocks de seconde main et que le développeur/éditeur ne touchera probablement pas de part dans cette transaction. Cimer.

----------


## olih

> Du coup je pars du principe que, pour les exemples que j'ai mis en lien au dessus, (Copies neuves, expédition par Amazon, vendeurs tiers) ce sont des stocks de seconde main et que le développeur/éditeur ne touchera probablement pas de part dans cette transaction. Cimer.


Il a déjà touché sa part normalement, à la mise à dispo au revendeur initial ou alors c'est de la marchandise volée  :tired: .

----------


## Bentic

> deux question*s* : 
> 1 avec voidu, pour rocket knight : si je suis le lien sur la page steam, j'ai çà : 
> "Cet article n'est pas disponible actuellement dans votre pays/région."  
> Bref on achète... et on peut pas valider la clef avec son compte français, c'est çà ?


J'avais pris Rocket Knight lors d'une promo sur Gamebillet mentionnée ici après qu'il ne soit plus disponible à la vente sur Steam, et j'ai pu l'activer sans problème.
Compte belge, mais ça doit être pareil.

J'en profite pour poser une question moi aussi.
J'ai fait mon premier achat sur GamersGate, UK pour l'occasion, pour payer moins cher en livres.
J'ai choisi PayPal, et en me connectant, il ne m'a pas confirmé le montant sur PayPal, juste le choix de la carte ou du compte pour effectuer le paiement, puis de retour sur GamersGate, il m'a affiché le prix en euros (mais quand même moins cher que sur le GamersGate tout court).
C'est normal ? Il convertissent quand même vu le pays d'où on fait l'achat (enfin renseigné sur le compte, je suppose) ? Ou bien c'est moi qui ai loupé une option sur PayPal (mais il ne me semble pas avoir eu le choix) ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci à tous pour les réponses !
 :;):

----------


## DrGurdil

On est le dernier vendredi soir du mois, pas encore de message pour se plaindre d'un oubli de mise en pause du Humble Monthly ?

Merde je suis le premier alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

:haha:

----------


## Baalim

> On est le dernier vendredi soir du mois, pas encore de message pour se plaindre d'un oubli de mise en pause du Humble Monthly ?
> 
> Merde je suis le premier alors


M'en fous, je me suis abonné pour un an  :Cigare: 
Quoique  :Emo: 

Un virtual bundle qui a l'ai bien moisi:
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...undle_20171229

----------


## Baalim

Rock band VR à 20 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...4866972281509/

----------


## fletch2099

M'étais inscrit sur humble monthly pour avoir Quatum break tout ça et...
ça va je vais le faire moi même:
 :haha: 

ça ne me donnais pas droit a un mois de bundle en plus des jeux de l'offre de bienvenue? Faut que j'annule quand?

Ha et sinon comme j'aime bien être le premier et que ça vous apprendra! Bon annnnnnééééééée!

----------


## madgic

> M'étais inscrit sur humble monthly pour avoir Quatum break tout ça et...
> ça va je vais le faire moi même:
> 
> 
> ça ne me donnais pas droit a un mois de bundle en plus des jeux de l'offre de bienvenue? Faut que j'annule quand?
> 
> Ha et sinon comme j'aime bien être le premier et que ça vous apprendra! Bon annnnnnééééééée!


Ah ba alors tout va bien. Le monthly est composé des jeux dévoilés plus ceux non dévoilé qu'on reçoit le 1er vendredi du mois. Donc pour le monthly que tu as pris, tu as quantum break/log dark/DoW 3 plus d'autres jeux dans une semaine. 

Si on ne se désinscrit pas et qu'on paye pas en avance pour recevoir les jeux dévoilés, le prélèvement à lieu le dernier vendredi du mois. Donc ceux qui ne se sont pas désinscrit avant sont prélevés, reçoivent les jeux dévoilés et recevront les autrs jeux début janvier.

----------


## fletch2099

Ok je comprends mieux, merci a toi  ::):

----------


## FB74

> Ok je comprends mieux, merci a toi


Et éventuellement si tu ne veux pas de Dawn of War 3, ma boite à MP est ouverte...  ::ninja:: 

[/ opportuniste]

----------


## Baalim

Dark souls 2 Sotfs à 7€
https://www.voidu.com/en/dark-souls-...-the-first-sin

----------


## Vaykadji

ouais je vais donner dawn of war 3 aussi, j'attendais juste la fin de l'early unlock pour tester cpcgifts

----------


## acurante

> ouais je vais donner dawn of war 3 aussi, j'attendais juste la fin de l'early unlock pour tester cpcgifts


Moi aussi ma boite à mp est ouverte ....

----------


## Baalim

Le puzzle game cubetractor gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20171230

----------


## pipoop

Tu donnes pas dawn of war Baalim? ::ninja::

----------


## BenRicard

Il te le vend à un prix défiant toute concurrence !  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

> Il te le vend à un prix défiant toute concurrence !


Si c'ets jouer a un jeu de merde de son backlog c'est encore trop cher paye

----------


## Ruvon

ITAD indique Football Manager 2018 à... 0€ chez SaveMi, mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher. Une erreur vite rectifiée je suppose.

----------


## velociraptor

Les cartes steam se vendent mal, difficile de les écouler  à plus de 0.05€. Et 0.02€ dans la poche de Gabe.

----------


## Yoryze

> Curieux, c'est à dire ? Je n'ai pas de connaissances particulières sur le sujet donc je demande si le _« neuf »_, par exemple pour un jeu Wii proposé sur Amazon par un vendeurs tiers, signifie que c'est vendu comme un produit d'occasion mais que le jeu lui-même n'a simplement pas été ouvert ou si je peux déterminer avec certitude que c'est plus ou moins équivalent à aller acheter un jeu neuf dans les rayons de la Fnac et que l'éditeur touchera une part sur cette transaction.





> Curieux, c'est à dire ? Je n'ai pas de connaissances particulières sur le sujet donc je demande si le _« neuf »_, par exemple pour un jeu Wii proposé sur Amazon par un vendeurs tiers, signifie que c'est vendu comme un produit d'occasion mais que le jeu lui-même n'a simplement pas été ouvert ou si je peux déterminer avec certitude que c'est plus ou moins équivalent à aller acheter un jeu neuf dans les rayons de la Fnac et que l'éditeur touchera une part sur cette transaction.


Le commerce ce n'est pas du dépôt-vente, on vend on encaisse et ce qu'il advient ensuite, ce n'est plus de notre ressort.

Sauf contrats spécifiques (par exemple bonus sur volumes écoulés, seuil de rentabilité, chiffre d'affaire, marge en fonction de volume, etc...) l'éditeur facture lui-même HT des stocks (physiques ou numériques, prix de revient + marge = prix vente HT) à un grossiste ou à un distributeur qui facture HT (prix d'achat + marge) à des points de vente qui vendent TTC (prix d'achat + marge + TVA) à des clients finaux en majorité particuliers, et l'histoire s'arrête ici pour l'éditeur qui a vendu à son prix en prenant sa marge dès le départ.
Après pour le détail, si jamais une transaction additionnelle intermédiaire est TTC, c'est le premier vendeur qui sera collecteur de TVA qui reversera à l’État, les autres la répercuteront sur le prix mais seront alors déductibles avant que le produit tombe chez un particulier et sorte du marché, l'éditeur n'est de toute façon plus concerné.
Ensuite si l'acheteur/client final revend le jeu, deux principaux cas de figure : si c'est à un particulier c'est transparent, si c'est à un professionnel sous un régime de société et que la possible revente suivante se fait TTC, une TVA sera de nouveau perçue pour l’État, mais ne change rien pour le studio de développement, les ayants droits ou l'éditeur, il y aura uniquement un nouveau prix de vente basée un prix d'achat avec une marge commerciale et une nouvelle application de TVA sans nouvelle part pour eux.

----------


## Sandoo

Coucou,

c'est toujours un site de confiance GmG ? J'avais le souvenir a l'époque qu'il l'était mais comme je ne le vois plus en première page du topic et qu'il n'est même pas référencé sur isthereanydeal, je commence a avoir des doutes xD

----------


## Shapa

Oui oui pas de soucis.

----------


## Baalim

> Coucou,
> 
> c'est toujours un site de confiance GmG ? J'avais le souvenir a l'époque qu'il l'était mais comme je ne le vois plus en première page du topic et qu'il n'est même pas référencé sur isthereanydeal, je commence a avoir des doutes xD


C'est une erreur de ma part.
Sauf quelques broutilles avec deux éditeurs, rien à reprocher à Green man gaming  ::): 


Pillars of eternity à 9$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...s-of-Eternity/


MAfia III de retour à 10 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/5701/Mafia-III/

----------


## pothi

C'est ici pour se moquer de la magnifique affaire proposée par Fanatical? 

Mega value Steam pack!! Un bundle avec des supers jeux steam pour une valeur de 126.88€ vendu à 126.88€!  ::trollface::

----------


## Abzaarg

> C'est ici pour se moquer de la magnifique affaire proposée par Fanatical? 
> 
> Mega value Steam pack!! Un bundle avec des supers jeux steam pour une valeur de 126.88€ vendu à 126.88€!


J'ai vu ça hier , j'ai pas compris.

----------


## Gordor

Sacrée erreur ... et en même temps tu me donnes de l’argent j’en veux pas de ce bundle.

----------


## FB74

> Sacrée erreur ... et en même temps tu me donnes de l’argent j’en veux pas de ce bundle.


Baalim en a pris 6.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

J'hésite.

Asura vengeance + ost à 5$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...22396-95037957

----------


## Baalim

Petit passage de début d'année pour signaler que le très rigolo overcooked est à 4.88 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/overcooked

Civ 6 à 26$ ou 35$ en version deluxe
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...vilization-VI/

----------


## FB74

Baalim 2018 qui remplace Baalim 2017 !  ::o: 
Même le Baalim augmente au 1er janvier !  ::o: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## cedes4

Enlarge your Baalim

----------


## Nanaki

Pas un bon plan pour le moment mais ça a le mérite d'exister donc autant le signaler, EA s'est enfin décidé à sortir sur Origin des packs qui contiennent tous les DLCs de Mass Effect 2 et Mass Effect 3, plus besoin d'acheter des points Bioware à la con.
Ça coute 24,99€ pour Mass Effect 2 et 29,99€ pour Mass Effect 3 donc c'est bien trop cher pour le moment mais à voir quand ça passera en promo.

----------


## Baalim

Miracle de la nouvelle année 2018 : indie gala sort un motivational bundle très correct  ::o: 
https://www.indiegala.com/monday?utm...undle_20180101

Avec Charriot, the descendant, subject 13, darkstone, l'ile mystérieuse, still life, les chroniques de la lune noire, le très récent ATV Drift & Tricks, garfield kart etc.


EDIT :

A noter un truc assez suspect à propos d'ATV Drift & Tricks :




> *- buy Moto Racer 4 instead, as this is basically just 'MR4.1 - asset flipped ATV edition', same price, same 12Gb install, only with 1/2 the tracks and only 1 bike type [quads] compared to MR4's dirt/road bikes and extra tarmac tracks.
> 
> sure, it's a fun arcade game, but the quad's speed & drifting seems identical to MR4's dirt bikes, just a reskin and slight tweak maybe. only plus for ATV i can see is that the career seems less repetitive to unlock tracks, or if you'd hate MR4's faster, twitchier road bike sections.*


System shock 1 et 2 pour 2 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/system-shock-pack

----------


## fatalix41

> Pas un bon plan pour le moment mais ça a le mérite d'exister donc autant le signaler, EA s'est enfin décidé à sortir sur Origin des packs qui contiennent tous les DLCs de Mass Effect 2 et Mass Effect 3, plus besoin d'acheter des points Bioware à la con.
> Ça coute 24,99€ pour Mass Effect 2 et 29,99€ pour Mass Effect 3 donc c'est bien trop cher pour le moment mais à voir quand ça passera en promo.


YES, enfin!!!!!

Reste qu'à attendre les promos. Merci pour ce bon plan.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Pas un bon plan pour le moment mais ça a le mérite d'exister donc autant le signaler, EA s'est enfin décidé à sortir sur Origin des packs qui contiennent tous les DLCs de Mass Effect 2 et Mass Effect 3, plus besoin d'acheter des points Bioware à la con.
> Ça coute 24,99€ pour Mass Effect 2 et 29,99€ pour Mass Effect 3 donc c'est bien trop cher pour le moment mais à voir quand ça passera en promo.


touché par la grâce le EA ??  ::w00t:: 
ou simplement EA qui essaie de calmer le jeux avec un certain star wars ??  :haha:

----------


## Maalak

Je pense que c'est surtout qu'il n'y avait plus personne depuis longtemps qui achetaient ces DLC, donc autant tenter le coup comme ça.  ::):

----------


## zorglub1422

Haegemonia Legions of Iron, 0.99€ sur Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...gions_of_Iron/

----------


## odji

vu sur dealabs:

Livres en anglais de Chris Wilkins, historien du jeu vidéo, qui nous propose gratuitement en format PDF à télécharger (édition Fusion Retro Books) :
- The story of the Commodore Amiga in Pixels_
- The Story of US Gold
- The history of Ocean Software

https://fusionretrobooks.com/collections/pdf

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/l...atuits-1147724


aujourd'hui uniquement.

----------


## Baalim

> vu sur dealabs:
> 
> Livres en anglais de Chris Wilkins, historien du jeu vidéo, qui nous propose gratuitement en format PDF à télécharger (édition Fusion Retro Books) :
> - The story of the Commodore Amiga in Pixels_
> - The Story of US Gold
> - The history of Ocean Software
> 
> https://fusionretrobooks.com/collections/pdf
> 
> ...


Merci pour le bon plan  :;): 

De nouveaux jeux chez chrono.gg (tribal pass, death hangover)


Danmaku unlimited 3 à 1 € sur android :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...makuunlimited3

Un grand merci au soldat inconnu qui se reconnaîtra (qu'il n'hésite pas à se faire connaitre)

----------


## Baalim

2 crédits offerts.sur le kiosk.fr avec le code LKHBIRTHDAY1420

Winter sale chez sila games
https://store.silagames.com/

----------


## Baalim

Retour de prey à 10€ a la fnac (des ternes en tout cas)

----------


## Vaykadji

Il est à 9,50€ à la fnac belgique... mais sur PS4. Bouuuh! (pour le fun: il est à 60€ juste à côté sur xbox one)

----------


## barbarian_bros

> vu sur dealabs:
> 
> Livres en anglais de Chris Wilkins, historien du jeu vidéo, qui nous propose gratuitement en format PDF à télécharger (édition Fusion Retro Books) :
> - The story of the Commodore Amiga in Pixels_
> - The Story of US Gold
> - The history of Ocean Software
> 
> https://fusionretrobooks.com/collections/pdf
> 
> ...


Ils étaient gratuits jusqu'à hier minuit, mais sont toujours en promo à 1£ par bouquin au lieu de 6£

----------


## Baalim

Replica, 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/replica

----------


## mcr47

Fifa 18 switch est à-30% jusqu'à demain il me semble sur le eshop fr.

----------


## Retrojm

> Replica, 1 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/replica


Merci, c'est acheté. 
Espérons que l'histoire soit plus légère que A Normal Lost Phone, j'ai envie de m'amuser, moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Merci, c'est acheté. 
> Espérons que l'histoire soit plus légère que A Normal Lost Phone, j'ai envie de m'amuser, moi


 alors là, je serais bien incapable de te le dire , vu que je viens de me rappeler l'avoir acheté en voyant en l'offre de chez fanatical.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Lucretia

Tiens... Ils viennent de ramener *Hidden & Dangerous 2* sur Steam. Soldé à 30% ou 53% en pack avec le premier.

C'est vieux mais j'en garde un bon souvenir. Bon ça doit être affreusement moche maintenant. Mais c'est quand même un bon souvenir.

----------


## FB74

Nouvel Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...f-picks-bundle

----------


## olih

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...f-picks-bundle


 ::O:  Shenzen I/O, Bioshock Infinite
Il est vraiment pas mal.
Dommage que j'ai déjà la moitié des jeux  ::sad:: .

----------


## Abzaarg

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...f-picks-bundle


J'ai pris , merci.

----------


## Baalim

Watch dogs 2 gold à 23.8€
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01N48O4A2

----------


## Baalim

Code promo -18% à valoir sur les « vip deals» chez fanatical :
hfEjdh28dDjay9cldXW2l1

American truck sim à 4.78€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...ruck-simulator

----------


## FB74

> Code promo -18% à valoir sur les « vip deals» chez fanatical :
> hfEjdh28dDjay9cldXW2l1


J'ai reçu un -20%.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai reçu un -20%.


J'ai rien reçu du tout, j'ai servilement repompé le message sur dealabs  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai rien reçu du tout, j'ai servilement repompé le message sur dealabs


Mais quelle arnaque, remboursez nos bons plans  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> Mais quelle arnaque, remboursez nos bons plans


Spa ma fote à mois. cay trop des batarre ki veule pas m'envoyé des promo


MGS V : the definitive experience à 13.68 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/metal-gea...ive-experience

Anno 2205 gold à 12.5 €
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...205-gold-31596

Anno 2205 ultimate à 11.10 € (faut pas chercher)
https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/ann...imate-edition/

sword coast legends, 2.99 €
Bientôt en bonus dans vos paquets de céréales:
https://www.voidu.com/en/sword-coast-legends

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle artifex mundi que je n'avais pas vu passer :
https://www.indiegala.com/artifex-mundi-8

Ah... 35 exemplaires vendus. Tout s'explique.


EDIT : à priori, deux inédits en bundle.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...f-picks-bundle


J'ai carrément tous les jeux... ça fait bizarre.

----------


## Baalim

Prey n'en finit plus d'être soldé un peu partout : aujourd'hui, 10 €uros chez micromania.

http://www.micromania.fr/prey-2017-69682.html

Et le pire, c'est que c'est un vrai bon jeu (ouais, je ne pensais pas écrire ça un jour).

----------


## madgic

> Prey n'en finit plus d'être soldé un peu partout : aujourd'hui, 10 €uros chez micromania.
> 
> http://www.micromania.fr/prey-2017-69682.html
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que c'est un vrai bon jeu (ouais, je ne pensais pas écrire ça un jour).


T'étais pas preyparé à ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> T'étais pas preyparé à ça


Nan, je ne suis pas preyscient et je n'appreycie pas plus que ça les tests de jeux vidéo qui se limitent bien souvent à lister les point positifs de vagues produits commerciaux, sans âme mais blindés de drm  :Emo: 



Halo wars 2 à 20 euros.
Je vous laisse admirer le prix "normal".
http://www.micromania.fr/halo-wars-2-75106.html


Starwars battleloot 2 à 30 € "dans la limite des stocks disponibles"  ::siffle:: 
http://www.micromania.fr/star-wars-b...-ii-77411.html

----------


## Agano

> Prey n'en finit plus d'être soldé un peu partout : aujourd'hui, 10 €uros chez micromania.
> 
> http://www.micromania.fr/prey-2017-69682.html
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que c'est un vrai bon jeu (ouais, je ne pensais pas écrire ça un jour).


_Dishonored 2_ a eu le même traitement alors qu'il est excellent... malheureusement les jeux ne se vendent pas uniquement sur le seul critère de leur qualité, sinon il y en a une bonne dizaine rien que sur les deux dernières années qui aurait atteint et dépassé les dix millions. Et inversement pour d'autres.

----------


## Highlander

Dishonored 2 a été soldé à 10€ ?!
J'ai dû rater cette L.I.S.T.E !  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Dishonored 2 a été soldé à 10€ ?!
> J'ai dû rater cette L.I.S.T.E !


A moins que ça.
Je crois en avoir acheté deux ou trois exemplaires à 8 € pour des membres du forum  :;):

----------


## nightoy

> A moins que ça.
> Je crois en avoir acheté deux ou trois exemplaires à 8 € pour des membres du forum


où ça? ça m'intéresse...

----------


## Baalim

> où ça? ça m'intéresse...


C'était à la fnac mais ça date des soldes précédentes.

----------


## Thelonious

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit ici (ou je l'ai loupé), mais Paradox a lancé ses soldes jusqu'au 1er février.

Sur certains articles c'est 3 pour le prix de 2. Du coup les 3 DLC pour EU4 : Art Of War, Common Sense et Right of Man pour moins de 20€  ::wub:: 

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/holiday-sale/

----------


## Mastaba

Rise of Ruins à $4 sur chronogg, ca vaut le coups?
Ca a l'air sympa mais un avis steam raconte que ca rame parce que c'est du JAVA.

----------


## Ruvon

> Rise of Ruins à $4 sur chronogg, ca vaut le coups?
> Ca a l'air sympa mais un avis steam raconte que ca rame parce que c'est du JAVA.


Je connais Rise to Ruins mais pas Rise of Ruins  ::ninja::  qui chez moi ne rame pas plus que ça. Si un bon jeu est en JAVA, je m'en fous un peu en fait.

----------


## madgic

> c'est 2 pour le prix de 3


Ca serait pas plutôt l'inverse  ::siffle::

----------


## Thelonious

> Ca serait pas plutôt l'inverse


C'est corrigé merci, l'émotion sans doute !!  ::ninja::

----------


## BeaM

> Prey n'en finit plus d'être soldé un peu partout : aujourd'hui, 10 €uros chez micromania.
> 
> http://www.micromania.fr/prey-2017-69682.html
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que c'est un vrai bon jeu (ouais, je ne pensais pas écrire ça un jour).


.... Tu te reypeytes ! Ouais je sais c'est l'age

*




 Envoyé par Baalim


PS : je suis choqué de constater que Prey est réellement un bon jeu. Pour une fois que la pc master race locale avait raison. 


*

----------


## Brienne

J'ai vu passé la semaine dernière une promo pour logiciels de montage video.
Mais je ne sais plus où c'était.
Il est probablement trop tard, mais si vous ça vous parle, pouvez vous me dire où ça se passe svp ?

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai vu passé la semaine dernière une promo pour logiciels de montage video.
> Mais je ne sais plus où c'était.
> Il est probablement trop tard, mais si vous ça vous parle, pouvez vous me dire où ça se passe svp ?


Il est effectivement trop tard si tu parles de celui-ci :
https://gamingph.com/2017/12/humble-...icense-detail/

----------


## banditbandit

> Prey n'en finit plus d'être soldé un peu partout : aujourd'hui, 10 €uros chez micromania.
> 
> http://www.micromania.fr/prey-2017-69682.html
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que c'est un vrai bon jeu (ouais, je ne pensais pas écrire ça un jour).


Et aussi un mauvais fps.  ::trollface::

----------


## Xavyerfr

> Hello,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit ici (ou je l'ai loupé), mais Paradox a lancé ses soldes jusqu'au 1er février.
> 
> Sur certains articles c'est 3 pour le prix de 2. Du coup les 3 DLC pour EU4 : Art Of War, Common Sense et Right of Man pour moins de 20€ 
> 
> https://www.paradoxplaza.com/holiday-sale/


Les Dlc correspondent aux cosmétiques et expansion aux contenus ?

----------


## nova

Il semblerait que vous ayez tenté de faire de nombreux achats durant les dernières heures. Veuillez patienter avant d'essayer à nouveau.


lol steam qui veut pas que je dépense ma thune.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Il semblerait que vous ayez tenté de faire de nombreux achats durant les dernières heures. Veuillez patienter avant d'essayer à nouveau.
> 
> 
> lol steam qui veut pas que je dépense ma thune.


Ca m'est arrivé à noel quand j'ai voulu faire des cadeaux (c'est mal foutu leur truc vu que tu peux plus foutre en inventaire il faut acheter individuellement pour chaque ami, mais au bout de 3 achats > t'es bloqué)

Apres environ une heure c'est à nouveau bon.

----------


## nova

> Ca m'est arrivé à noel quand j'ai voulu faire des cadeaux (c'est mal foutu leur truc vu que tu peux plus foutre en inventaire il faut acheter individuellement pour chaque ami, mais au bout de 3 achats > t'es bloqué)
> 
> Apres environ une heure c'est à nouveau bon.


Ah ok merci, ouais j'ai merdé j'ai acheté mes jeux un par un plutot que de grouper  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Mad games tycoon à 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mad-games-tycoon

 Si vous aussi, vous aimez collectionner plein de trucs pourris, il est possible que vous l'ayez déjà acheté dans un bundle indie gala.

L'antique et mythique the 7th guest gratos sur les machines du démon.

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/the-...7744?l=pl&mt=8

----------


## Thelonious

> Les Dlc correspondent aux cosmétiques et expansion aux contenus ?


Oui il y a les extensions et les cosmétiques

----------


## Tenebris

Bon, plus que 2 jours. Vos pronostics pour le Monthly?

----------


## jopopoe

Des jeux biens y'a intérêt  :Cell:  (c'est mon premier, je suis tout chose)

----------


## FB74

> Des jeux bien y'a intérêt  (c'est mon premier, je suis tout chose)


Un indice: ils ont été approuvés par Baalim.  ::trollface::

----------


## fletch2099

> Un indice: ils ont été approuvés par Baalim.

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 

N’empêche, ça m'amuserait de voir Rimworld (au hasard, hein) ou windjammer dans le monthly de janvier  ::trollface:: 

En parlant de ça, retour du bonus de 20 $ en souscrivant à l'abonnement annuel:
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout

----------


## Maalak

Ah non, celui-ci est excellent (surtout à l'époque), tu es complètement HS.  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Rimworld (au hasard, hein)


Qui n'est meme pas en solde  :Boom:

----------


## Harvester

> Qui n'est meme pas en solde


Il y a des gens qui ne l'ont pas ?  ::huh::

----------


## KiwiX

> Il y a des gens qui ne l'ont pas ?


Présent. Offre-le moi, steuplé <3

----------


## Gloppy

> En parlant de ça, retour du bonus de 20 $ en souscrivant à l'abonnement annuel:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout


Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris la nature/le fonctionnement de ce bonus. En cliquant sur le lien, rien de spécifique n'apparaît (ou alors le bonus correspond à la différence de prix entre l'abonnement au mois et celui à l'année + bonus du mois gratuit ?)

Edit : ça y est, je vois :
_Bonus! You will receive $20 Wallet credit to spend on the Humble Store._ 

Cela n'apparaissait pas hier quand j'ai testé le lien depuis mon téléphone. (Mais hier je n'étais pas connecté à mon compte, ça fait peut-être une différence...)

----------


## pothi

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition à 3.48€ sur gamebillet

Un avis sur le jeu?

----------


## pesos

Il est très bon et généreux en contenu. A ce prix c'est donné  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Celui-ci est bien, la suite beaucoup moins.

----------


## RUPPY

> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition à 3.48€ sur gamebillet
> 
> Un avis sur le jeu?


Très bon jeu  ::love:: . Je ne suis pas un habitué ou un fan aveugle de la série et j'ai pourtant pris beaucoup de plaisir à le terminer : superbe ambiance, une trés belle DA plus long et quelques boss mémorables. 

Bien mieux que le deuxième épisode que j'ai laché en moins de 10 heures  ::|:

----------


## McCauley

La même ici, le premier très bon, le deuxième beaucoup moins.

----------


## akaraziel

Même avis que les autres, le premier est une perle, le second bien moins inspiré, voire même carrément fade.

A ce prix fonce.  :;):

----------


## pesos

> Celui-ci est bien, la suite beaucoup moins.


Voilà  ::P:

----------


## pothi

Merci à tous!
J'avais effectivement en mémoire des retours en dent de scie sur la série des jeux Castelvania, d'où ma question.

Je crois que je vais craquer du coup  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Season's pass pour dragon ball xenoverse 2 à 5.54 €
https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/dra...2-season-pass/

----------


## banditbandit

> Il y a des gens qui ne l'ont pas ?





> Présent. Offre-le moi, steuplé <3


Il y a ceux qui ont le jeu et ceux qui ne sont rien. E.M.

----------


## pesos

Et la 3ème catégorie : ceux qui s'en balec  :Cigare:

----------


## azack

> N’empêche, ça m'amuserait de voir Rimworld (au hasard, hein) ou windjammer dans le monthly de janvier 
> 
> En parlant de ça, retour du bonus de 20 $ en souscrivant à l'abonnement annuel:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout


Je suis tenté de prendre d'upgrade annuel. Petite question, est-ce qu'on peut mettre en pause un mois?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si certains sont interessés par une clé pour la beta de Next Up Hero, il en reste encore sur :

https://eu.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...a-key-giveaway




> The Next Up Hero closed Beta is running from now until January 10th! Now is your chance to try the entire game for free before the Steam Early Access launch on January 11th. Next Up Hero is the first original game from Digital Continue, founded by Joe Tringali, the co-founder of 5TH Cell, creators of Scribblenauts, Lock’s Quest and Drawn to Life.

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis tenté de prendre d'upgrade annuel. Petite question, est-ce qu'on peut mettre en pause un mois?


J'ai l'impression que ça reste possible.
En allant sur "cancel my subscription", j'ai bien accès à l'option "pause a month" alors que je suis abonné sur l'année.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si certains sont interessés par une clé pour la beta de Next Up Hero, il en reste encore sur :
> 
> https://eu.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...a-key-giveaway


A noter que ça donnera droit à un rabais de 50 % pour l'acquisition de l'early access.

----------


## azack

> J'ai l'impression que ça reste possible.
> En allant sur "cancel my subscription", j'ai bien accès à l'option "pause a month" alors que je suis abonné sur l'année.



Craquage en vue  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

> Ah non, celui-ci est excellent (surtout à l'époque), tu es complètement HS.


Roh tu as raison, et merrrrrrdddeuuu!

----------


## Baalim

Un nouveau gogo bundle avec les postal 1, 2, redux, paradise lost à 1.5 $
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-28

----------


## jopopoe

Plein de jeux à 2,49 euros à Action. De mémoire, il y avait plein de jeux Lego (Harry Potter, Batman, Seigneur des anneaux, Avengers, Star Wars VII), Injustice 1 Ultimate Edition, et Mad Max et Batman Arkham Origins que j'ai pris.

----------


## velociraptor

> Je suis tenté de prendre d'upgrade annuel. Petite question, est-ce qu'on peut mettre en pause un mois?


je pense pas, t'en prends pour un an t'en prends pour un an. Et pourquoi le mettre en pause, si on ne sait pas ce qui va sortir ?

----------


## leboz

Si on prend l'upgrade annuel on paie tout d'un coup soit 132$   ::O:  ou c'est débité tous les mois ? 
C'est clair que le bonus de 20$ est tentant ............

----------


## Baalim

> je pense pas, t'en prends pour un an t'en prends pour un an. Et pourquoi le mettre en pause, si on ne sait pas ce qui va sortir ?


L'idée, c'est de pouvoir zapper un mois où le ou les jeux révélés ne sont pas à ton goût  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on prend l'upgrade annuel on paie tout d'un coup soit 132$   ou c'est débité tous les mois ? 
> C'est clair que le bonus de 20$ est tentant ............


Nope, paiement direct à la commande. Effet (gros) suppositoire garanti  ::ninja:: 



Shark attack deathmatch 2 à .... 0.49 €  ::O: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sh...k-deathmatch-2

----------


## fatalix41

> Si on prend l'upgrade annuel on paie tout d'un coup soit 132$   ou c'est débité tous les mois ? 
> C'est clair que le bonus de 20$ est tentant ............


Si ça avait été possible, je l'aurais pris aussi mais c'est d'un coup.  :tired:

----------


## velociraptor

C'est juste un petit suppositoire de calibre 132  :Cigare:

----------


## Calys

Le gros suppositoire c'est surtout quand tu oublies qu'il y a un renouvellement automatique et que tu le vois arriver directement sur ton relevé bancaire sans qu'il ait prévenu un peu avant, histoire de te laisser le temps d'aller acheter un peu de vaseline  ::ninja:: 

A propos, est-ce que vous savez si annuler le renouvellement bien en avance permet bien de garder les suivants et l'accès au "trove" ?
Je suppose que oui mais c'est vraiment pas clair sur le site de Humble Bundle.

----------


## odji

130$, soit le prix de 2 jeux tripe'A torchés en 2x 15-20h ou alors un jeu AAA et son season pass..

----------


## Baalim

Battlechaser à 17 € sur amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0764MYCBB

----------


## Baalim

Lu sur isthereanydeal  ::lol:: 




> Holiday sales are over so we hope you have bought enough games to last you at least 2 or 3 days.
> With that in mind, we'll go offline for few hours on Saturday to bring you new update.


Marvel infinite : 13.53 €
https://www.play-asia.com/marvel-vs-...team/13/70bdzv

Shadow of war : 26.74 €
https://www.play-asia.com/middle-ear...team/13/70b7wx

South park l'annale du destin, 23.43 €
https://www.play-asia.com/south-park...play/13/70bijb


Bref, c'est la dèche.

----------


## Baalim

Saint seiya 9.34€
https://www.voidu.com/en/saint-seiya-soldiers-soul

Indie gala ne sait plus trop s'il sort un special bundle ou un friday bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-61-steam-bundle

Avec heroes : gemini truc qu'on n'avait plus revu en bundle depuis longtemps.

----------


## FB74

Baalim brûle son cosmos...  :Vibre:

----------


## Bibik

*FF XIV Stormblood* et toutes ses versions collectors sont jusqu'à -50% sur le Square Penis Store, soit la version de base à 17,49. Ce ne sont pas des versions steam (donc l'upgrade ne fonctionnera pas car les deux versions sont différentes). Offre jusqu'à 19 janvier.
EDIT : Et la complete jeu de base +  Heavensward + Stormblood à 19.99

----------


## Paradox

Ouais d'ailleurs c'etait quoi cette arnaque de 24h sans recap de fin de soldes Steam sur tous les Final Fantasy ?  ::cry:: 

J'ai rien eu le temps d'acheter...

----------


## Baalim

Tales of berseria 10.9 €  ::o: 
https://www.gamebillet.com/tales-of-...1-5b697ec73e37

----------


## Valenco

> Tales of berseria 10.9 € 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/tales-of-...1-5b697ec73e37


Chez moi, il apparaît à 14,79 €.

----------


## archer hawke

Son prix baisse de partout, il est moins cher ici : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...s-of-Berseria/
J'ai envie de le prendre, mais ça donne l'impression qu'il va être en early unlock du prochain Humble monthly ... (C'est surtout que je kifferai)

----------


## machiavel24

> Son prix baisse de partout, il est moins cher ici : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...s-of-Berseria/
> J'ai envie de le prendre, mais ça donne l'impression qu'il va être en early unlock du prochain Humble monthly ... (C'est surtout que je kifferai)


Et non, c'est Civ VI  ::P: .

----------


## archer hawke

Ouais, et en plus il est remonté à 20$ juste à ce moment sur wingamestore ... L'enculade  ::'(:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Et non, c'est Civ VI .


Ouais... Déçu par le contenu de celui de Janvier d'ailleurs. Mais bon ce sera mieux le mois prochain ! (Hormis Civ VI  :;): )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Civ 6 !! Enfin un early unlock qui m'interesse  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

> Civ 6 !! Enfin un early unlock qui m'interesse


J'allais dire exactement l'inverse. C'est pas encore ce mois-ci que je vais craquer sur un monthly.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Petite question pour ceux qui ont pris le monthly. L'humble original 'Hitch Hiker', c'est sur steam ou juste en DRM free?

----------


## Calys

DRM Free only

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'allais dire exactement l'inverse. C'est pas encore ce mois-ci que je vais craquer sur un monthly.


Meme si j'hesite parce qu'avec Civ, ca vaut le coup d'attendre une edition complete vu que ca devient vraiment fini apres un certain nombre de DLCs.




> DRM Free only


Merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais... Déçu par le contenu de celui de Janvier d'ailleurs. Mais bon ce sera mieux le mois prochain ! (Hormis Civ VI )


Un peu déçu également par les jeux révélés au titre de ce mois. M'enfin, les titres déjà annoncés étaient déjà assez copieux.

Edit : mais c'est pas possible cette synthèse vocale chez Google  :Boom: 

 Ils ont embauché Cptprout comme conseiller linguistique, c'est pas possible autrement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'allais dire exactement l'inverse. C'est pas encore ce mois-ci que je vais craquer sur un monthly.


 Dommage, je sens que tu avais très fortement envie de me prendre comme parrain  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chez moi, il apparaît à 14,79 €.


Ah, super  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question pour ceux qui ont pris le monthly. L'humble original 'Hitch Hiker', c'est sur steam ou juste en DRM free?


Tous les humble originals débutent en drm free  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Meme si j'hesite parce qu'avec Civ, ca vaut le coup d'attendre une edition complete vu que ca devient vraiment fini apres un certain nombre de DLCs.


Oui, si c'était un bon jeu, pourquoi pas ; genre un Total War Warhammer avec tous ses DLC à un prix abordable. Mais Civ6...

----------


## McCauley

RIP Humble Monthly  ::'(:

----------


## Bibik

Bon, les early avaient de la gueule mais quand même les jeux débloqués sont pas dingues. Sleeping Dogs et Tomb Raider c'est gentil mais ça a été bundlé, bradé et soldé un nombre incalculable de fois depuis 2013.

----------


## olih

Je suis content pour ma part, j'en avais aucun  ::o:

----------


## totche

> Je suis content pour ma part, j'en avais aucun


Pareil

----------


## Gordor

Quand allez vous comprendre que le Monthly n’est pas fait pour les canards qui fréquentent ce topic ?  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Je fréquente le thread, et j'ai redeem tous les jeux. Quatre étaient dans ma wishlist  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Je fréquente le thread, et j'ai redeem tous les jeux. Quatre étaient dans ma wishlist


Je....euh...fréquente le thread et il m'arrive d'avoir un certain nombre de doublons  :Facepalm: 

Heureusement, pour soigner mon addiction aux bundles, il y a les... bundles de merde !  ::lol:: 
https://www.bunchkeys.com/

Je vous laisse admirer cette merveille  :tired: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...Otakus_Puzzle/

Ou celle là...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/73...r_Great_Again/

----------


## velociraptor

Sleeping Dogs et Tomb Raider  :Cell:

----------


## bbd

Ca va faire 4 mois que je mets l'abonnement en pause et ce n'est pas pour Civ 6 que je vais reprendre (je l'ai déjà).

----------


## fatalix41

> Je....euh...fréquente le thread et il m'arrive d'avoir un certain nombre de doublons 
> 
> Heureusement, pour soigner mon addiction aux bundles, il y a les... bundles de merde ! 
> https://www.bunchkeys.com/
> 
> Je vous laisse admirer cette merveille 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...Otakus_Puzzle/
> 
> Ou celle là...
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/73...r_Great_Again/


Pitié, ne me dis pas que tu as acheté ça??????  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Pitié, ne me dis pas que tu as acheté ça??????


Bien sûr que si, autrement comment tu veux qu'il trouve des clés de jeux chelous à distribuer comme les cadeaux du Schtroumpf farceur ?

----------


## Baalim

> Pitié, ne me dis pas que tu as acheté ça??????


Ah non, y'a heureusement des limites à la collectionnite et au masochisme  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Dis plutôt que tu les as déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Dis plutôt que tu les as déjà


 :haha: 

Bon j'avais déja sleeping dogs et tomb raider mais j'attendais rien des jeux "surprise" vu les 3 gros jeux en early.

Celui du mois prochain aura a mon avis de meilleures surprises.

----------


## totche

> Bon j'avais déja sleeping dogs et tomb raider mais j'attendais rien des jeux "surprise" vu les 3 gros jeux en early.
> 
> Celui du mois prochain aura a mon avis de meilleures surprises.


Je crois pas, Civ 6 est la en produit d'appel de l'extension qui sortira 7 jours plus tard. Çà reste un AAA du PC pour beaucoup

----------


## nova

> Je crois pas, Civ 6 est la en produit d'appel de l'extension qui sortira 7 jours plus tard. Çà reste un AAA du PC pour beaucoup


Un AAA n'empeche pas d'avoir en surprise de l'indé sympa et pourquoi pas du AA.

En l'occurence, si on prends l'early de janvier on avait déja un très bon indé (the long dark), un jeu AAA (quantum break) et un jeu AA (Dawn of war 3).

Au pire on aura un bon indé , j'y crois  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Bridge constructor bundle... 1€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...orDollarBundle

----------


## barbarian_bros

Perso je voulais les 3 jeux 'early unlock' et Cursed Castilla faisait partie de ma wishlist.
J'avais Sleeping Dogs en édition normale et j'attendais de prendre la definitive edition à bas cout pour m'y remettre (j'avais du jouer 2h en tout)

En gros sur ce Monthly il n'y avait que Tomb Raider qui ne m’intéresse pas, je l'ai déjà et fini depuis un moment.

Pour Civ VI je me tâte... bien envie de l'essayer même si j'ai peu joué au V et qu'il vaut probablement mieux attendre une 'complete edition' (mais le VII sortira probablement pas longtemps après...)

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tomb Raider et Sleeping Dogs DE en double.... fait chier ce bundle.

----------


## Vaykadji

Eh ben je suis gâté, j'ai bien fait de prendre un an. 

Je voulais acheter Quantum Break, The Long Dark, Tomb Raider et Civilization VI. Sleeping Dog est un bonus sympa.

Jor si en février ils peuvent mettre Plague INC, this war of mine (pourquoi pas, là ils vendent un bundle "exclusif" avec soundtrack) ou This is the police, c'est bon, mon année est rentabilisée en 2 mois :D

----------


## xdr

Je crois que Plague INC ils l'ont déjà mis.  ::): 

Perso je suis réabo depuis décembre et je suis assez satisfait. Constatant que j'ai des goûts très larges en terme de JV, et que voir des jeux sortir à 60€ pour être à 10€ 3 mois plus tard ça m'enlève, c'est logique, toute envie d'acheter quoi que ce soit day one (surtout que je suis super patient même avec les jeux que j'attends à mort), et bien dans ce cas... 10/11€ par mois pour le Monthly c'est une super affaire pour moi et ça me suffit quasi totalement (hors jeux Switch ou rares exclues PS4).

Là j'étais intéressé par Quantum Break, The Long Dark, Cursed Castilla (assez fan de retrogaming), Mr Shifty, Sleeping Dogs (fait sur 360 mais j'ai touché aux DLC). Reste que Tomb Raider que j'avais déjà, et le reste on verra bien. =)

Franchement pas mal je trouve!

----------


## Ruvon

> Eh ben je suis gâté, j'ai bien fait de prendre un an. 
> 
> Je voulais acheter Quantum Break, The Long Dark, Tomb Raider et Civilization VI. Sleeping Dog est un bonus sympa.
> 
> Jor si en février ils peuvent mettre Plague INC, this war of mine (pourquoi pas, là ils vendent un bundle "exclusif" avec soundtrack) ou This is the police, c'est bon, mon année est rentabilisée en 2 mois :D


Comme dit xdr Plague Inc déjà passé, tout comme This War of Mine en 2016 et This is the Police en 2017. Jor par contre je ne vois pas ce que c'est, j'espère que c'est une faute de frappe  ::ninja:: 

_*running gag*_ Et parler du Monthly c'est pas parler de bons plans  :tired:  Ah, s'il avait son propre topic  ::siffle::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> _*running gag*_ Et parler du Monthly c'est pas parler de bons plans  Ah, s'il avait son propre topic


Bah Civ VI  + 2 DLC à 12$ c'est un bon plan non ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Bah Civ VI  + 2 DLC à 12$ c'est un bon plan non ?


Moui. C'est pas cher vu le prix du jeu habituellement. Je faisais référence au fait de parler des anciens monthly, qu'on ne peut plus acheter et qui ne sont donc plus des bons plans  :;):  Mais c'était surtout pour faire plaisir à ceux qui attendaient que je le dise  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

Bon arrêtez de flooder là. Je propose qu'on crée un topic des "Discussions pour savoir si les discussions sur le Monthly ont leur place dans le topic des bons plans où s'il leur faut un topic dédié".

----------


## Baalim

> Bon arrêtez de flooder là. Je propose qu'on crée un topic des "Discussions pour savoir si les discussions sur le Monthly ont leur place dans le topic des bons plans où s'il leur faut un topic dédié".


Je propose que la modération soit contactée en vue de la mise en place d'un grand référendum national et qu'une flagellation en place publique des minoritaires soit organisée  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, l'immense Dark Souls 3 est à 12.8€ chez gamebillet
https://www.gamebillet.com/dark-souls-iii

----------


## Baalim

Par le plus grand des hasards, Humble store fait une belle promo sur Tales from candlekeep (8.89 €) quelques semaines après que le humble yogcast n'ait offert que les dlc  ::siffle:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...f-annihilation

----------


## Gloppy

> Eh ben je suis gâté, j'ai bien fait de prendre un an. 
> 
> Je voulais acheter Quantum Break, The Long Dark, Tomb Raider et Civilization VI. Sleeping Dog est un bonus sympa.
> 
> Jor si en février ils peuvent mettre Plague INC, this war of mine (pourquoi pas, là ils vendent un bundle "exclusif" avec soundtrack) ou This is the police, c'est bon, mon année est rentabilisée en 2 mois :D


This is the Police ne repassera sans doute pas de suite mais il est à *3.35€* sur Gamebillet. 
https://www.gamebillet.com/this-is-the-police

----------


## Baalim

Promotions sur la boutique origin :
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/store/deals/sale

----------


## odji

Sparkle 2 Evo offert chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive#giveaway

----------


## Gordor

Je prédis la renaissance du topic quantum break avec plein de questions sur l’optimisation et le portage degueulasse, voir un retour de la rage.

----------


## madgic

> Je prédis la renaissance du topic quantum break avec plein de questions sur l’optimisation et le portage degueulasse, voir un retour de la rage.


Trop tard, déjà fait.

Faudrait que je teste avec mon nouveau portable...

----------


## banditbandit

> Battlechaser à 17 € sur amazon US
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0764MYCBB


Battle Chasers: Nightwar à 16.94 € (bon hier soir il était à 14) sur amazon FR

----------


## Baalim

Project cars 2 : 31.79 € avant tout coupon promo en vente flash:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/project-cars-2-game

Xcom 2 à 11.77 € 
https://www.dreamgame.com/en/xcom-2

Warface starter pack gratos si on a/crée une compte chez steel series
https://games.steelseries.com/ucf/sh...k-key-giveaway

----------


## Vaykadji

Dommage. Au moins j'aurais essayé x) 



PS: aucune honte.

----------


## Gloppy

"We're happy to have you *apart* of the Humble Monthly family!"

Et là tout est dit : tu es le vilain petit canard de la famille Monthly, tu es à part, tu n'auras droit à aucun bonus  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Goliath 3 € 
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GOLIATH/goliath

The talos principle Gold à 10.89 €
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._Gold_Edition/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Un nouveau bundle chez indiegala étonnement pas degueulasse  ::o:  

Point & Click definitive bundle

Avec:

*Deponia Doomsday*




*Silence*





*Kelvin and the Infamous Machine*



*Super Turbo Demon Busters!*

*Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 20th Anniversary Edition*



*Odysseus Kosmos and his Robot Quest: Adventure Game*




*Yesterday Origins*





*The Journey Down: Chapter Two*


*Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders*

----------


## Abzaarg

> Un nouveau bundle chez indiegala étonnement pas degueulasse  
> 
> Point & Click definitive bundle
> 
> Avec:
> 
> *Deponia Doomsday*
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa, j'ai pris du coup..

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai franchement du verifier deux fois que c'etait bien chez indiegala.

----------


## pesos

Fait chier je me suis pris Yesterday Origins il n'y a pas longtemps  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A noter ca donne aussi un coupon de 66% off pour Beholder sur le indiegala store et 10 Gala gold (wtf?) 

Si quelqu'un est interessé par le coupon, il peut avoir le mien il suffit de demander et je l'envoie en MP  :;):

----------


## Hankh

Ah ouais, tentant pour Silence et Gabriel Knight ... Pour une fois qu'Indiegala sort un truc pas trop pourri, ce n'est même Baalim qui l'annonce !  ::siffle::

----------


## nightoy

ça me tente. Les autres titres ne sont pas pourris?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> ça me tente. Les autres titres ne sont pas pourris?


Perso j'avais Kelvin and the Infamous Machine sur ma Wishlist et les reviews sont plutot bonnes.

Odysseus Kosmos est sorti il y a un mois (RIP) et a de plutot bonnes reviews, de meme pour Super Turbo Demon Busters! (un roguelike), du coup j'ai craqué et pris le bundle.

----------


## Kargadum

Ah ouais, quand même  :WTF:  Coïncidence: je me suis aperçu samedi que je n'avais toujours pas fait le dernier Deponia. Je suis prêt à participer à l'achat du bundle juste pour ce dernier (voir infamous machine); Avis aux intéressés!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bizarrement quand c'est un bon bundle Baalim ne l'annonce pas

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben non, sinon les gens le prennent et il ne peut pas revendre la moitié des clés, qu'il a en doublon. Faut pas tuer le petit commerce.

----------


## bbd

Pour les abonnés du monthly et les autres, l'extension de Civ6 est en préco à 22,80€ sur play-asia

----------


## nightoy

> Pour les abonnés du monthly et les autres, l'extension de Civ6 est en préco à 22,80€ sur play-asia


ça vaut le prix?

----------


## Herr Peter

Promos "Résolutions du nouvel an" sur GOG.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah ouais, tentant pour Silence et Gabriel Knight ... Pour une fois qu'Indiegala sort un truc pas trop pourri, ce n'est même Baalim qui l'annonce !


Je me faisais la même réflexion.  :tired: 
Suffit que je me noie sous les dossiers pour qu'ils décident de sortir un bon bundle... Et un lundi, en.plus  :Boom:

----------


## machiavel24

> Un nouveau bundle chez indiegala étonnement pas degueulasse  
> 
> Point & Click definitive bundle
> 
> Avec:
> 
> *Deponia Doomsday*
> 
> 
> ...


Carrément pas mal, dommage que seul Silence m'intéresse dans le lot.

----------


## bbd

> ça vaut le prix?


Difficile à dire avant mais les améliorations des grosses extensions des Civ améliorent nettement le jeu de base. Ici outre les nouvelles civilisations, on aura droit à des nouvelles mécaniques de jeu avec les ages d'or, des ages sombres, un système de loyauté pour les villes qui devrait permettre de prendre des villes adverses sans passer par une attaque militaire, des nouveautés sur la partie diplomatie... Personnellement, ça me tente bien.

----------


## Baalim

> Carrément pas mal, dommage que seul Silence m'intéresse dans le lot.


Attends quelques heures et tu pourrais bien l'avoir dans ta boîte aux lettres  :;):

----------


## nightoy

ok, n'ayant pas encore joué au 6 ça peut-être effectivement l'occasion de commencer (surtout avec le monthly).

PS : je découvre ton blog bd et c'est très sympa, surtout la blague sur le CNRS qui me parle bien  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Un nouveau bundle chez indiegala étonnement pas degueulasse  
> 
> Point & Click definitive bundle
> 
> Avec:
> 
> *Deponia Doomsday*
> 
> 
> ...


Alors je ne sais pas pourquoi mais Silence me fait de l'oeil, mais je n'arrive pas a savoir si ce sera mon genre ou pas. En sachant que les points&clicks je n'aime souvent que les trucs particuliers ou un peu mainstreams. :ashasmed:

----------


## bbd

> PS : je découvre ton blog bd et c'est très sympa, surtout la blague sur le CNRS qui me parle bien


Merci, par contre, il faut vraiment que je le mette à jour parce que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas dessiné un truc #résolutions2018. Peut-être quelque chose sur mon labo, c'est tellement une source d'inspiration  ::trollface::

----------


## nightoy

> Peut-être quelque chose sur mon labo, c'est tellement une source d'inspiration


a qui le dis-tu ! ::XD::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Alors je ne sais pas pourquoi mais Silence me fait de l'oeil, mais je n'arrive pas a savoir si ce sera mon genre ou pas. En sachant que les points&clicks je n'aime souvent que les trucs particuliers ou un peu mainstreams. :ashasmed:


Pour info, Silence c'est la suite d'un autre jeu: The whispered World. Peut être il vaut mieux commencer par celui la?

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors je ne sais pas pourquoi mais Silence me fait de l'oeil, mais je n'arrive pas a savoir si ce sera mon genre ou pas. En sachant que les points&clicks je n'aime souvent que les trucs particuliers ou un peu mainstreams. :ashasmed:


Je l'ai commencé aujourd'hui même (45mn de jeu), pour le moment c'est ultra guidé, et je n'ai pas rencontré d'énigme. Y a aussi tout un tas d'aides, activables ou non. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il vaut mieux avoir joué au premier pour comprendre pleinement les références, même s'il y a un bref résumé au début de Silence.

----------


## Paradox

> Pour info, Silence c'est la suite d'un autre jeu: The whispered World. Peut être il vaut mieux commencer par celui la?


Comme je le disais Silence m'attire mais le 1e opus ne m'avait pas fait cet effet et je ne sais donc quoi penser... Mais quand meme, je devrais sans doute peut-etre commencer par le 1e effectivement




> Je l'ai commencé aujourd'hui même (45mn de jeu), pour le moment c'est ultra guidé, et je n'ai pas rencontré d'énigme. Y a aussi tout un tas d'aides, activables ou non. Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il vaut mieux avoir joué au premier pour comprendre pleinement les références, même s'il y a un bref résumé au début de Silence.


OK, je vais peut-etre commencer par le 1e alors.

Merci a vous 2.

----------


## machiavel24

> Attends quelques heures et tu pourrais bien l'avoir dans ta boîte aux lettres


J'attends alors  :;): .

----------


## Supergounou

> Comme je le disais Silence m'attire mais le 1e opus ne m'avait pas fait cet effet et je ne sais donc quoi penser... Mais quand meme, je devrais sans doute peut-etre commencer par le 1e effectivement


Le premier est bien plus traditionnel par contre, c'est du p'n'c pur jus. Mais il est excellent.

----------


## rogercoincoin

silence est ... court... faut le savoir.
Mais si on aime les "points and clicks" (mon cas..) il est très sympa.

----------


## odji

indygo chez chrono:

https://chrono.gg/?=Indygo

----------


## Gordor

Putain gmg me donne envie de vomir avec sa politique de gambling de plus en plus malsaine. Faudrait vraiment qu’un organisme se penche un peu sur la question ...

----------


## RomTaka

> Putain gmg me donne envie de vomir avec sa politique de gambling de plus en plus malsaine. Faudrait vraiment qu’un organisme se penche un peu sur la question ...


Green Man Gaming, vraiment ? A part qu'ils promeuvent en page d'accueil les trublions de la lootbox, *Battlefront 2* et *Middle-Earth : Shadow of War*, je vois pas ce que t'as à leur reprocher...
Ou alors si, t'es allergique à toute boutique de 3 lettres qui commence par G et finit par G, c'est ça ?

----------


## Paradox

> silence est ... court... faut le savoir..


C'est a dire ?

----------


## acdctabs

6 Heures.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est a dire ?


Pas long ?  ::ninja:: 

Caligo, 1.8€. A voir.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/629840/Caligo/

----------


## Gordor

> Green Man Gaming, vraiment ? A part qu'ils promeuvent en page d'accueil les trublions de la lootbox, *Battlefront 2* et *Middle-Earth : Shadow of War*, je vois pas ce que t'as à leur reprocher...
> Ou alors si, t'es allergique à toute boutique de 3 lettres qui commence par G et finit par G, c'est ça ?


Après leurs packs de clés mystères de merde avec une chance sur un million d’avoir un «-bon-» jeu, ils inventent le «-file moi ta thune en avance tu as une chance sur 5 d’avoir une surprise et 5 chances sur 5 d’avoir un doigt dans le cul-» :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ntent=Copy_CTA

----------


## RomTaka

> Après leurs packs de clés mystères de merde avec une chance sur un million d’avoir un «-bon-» jeu, ils inventent le «-file moi ta thune en avance tu as une chance sur 5 d’avoir une surprise et 5 chances sur 5 d’avoir un doigt dans le cul-» :
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ntent=Copy_CTA


Ah ouais, je connaissais pas le concept.
Cependant, ça me paraît pas trop malhonnête, beaucoup moins en tout cas que quand eux ou d'autres te font acheter une carte à gratter pour 2,50 € et te fourguent un jeu à 50 centimes (et je suis gentil) 99 fois sur 100.

Ici, si tu payes 5 €, t'as 5 € de crédité dans ton portefeuille virtuel que tu pourras dépenser plus tard, pendant les soldes si tu veux (ce qu'ils vantent eux-mêmes), + une chance de gagner un jeu. Bon, après, 1 chance sur 5, je sais pas si Maître Enfoiros supervise les probabilités mais bon, de toute façon, les jeux proposés sont pas foufous.
Bref, comme d'autres magasins j'imagine, ils ont besoin de trésorerie entre leurs périodes de soldes et le seul risque serait qu'ils coulent les plombs et que tu perdes alors l'argent mis dans le wallet....

_Edit : et en plus c'est sponsorisé par Intel. Si c'est pas une preuve d'honnêteté frisant le désintéressement ça..._  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 5 chances sur 5 d’avoir un doigt dans le cul-» :


Aaaaaah mais là y a ptet moyen de prendre du plaisir alors!  ::lol:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Apparemment, les abonnés Twitch Prime peuvent recevoir 5 loot boxes pour Heroes of the Storm.

Si quelqu'un n'en a pas l'utilité...   ::siffle:: 

 ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

> Apparemment, les abonnés Twitch Prime peuvent recevoir 5 loot boxes pour Heroes of the Storm.
> 
> Si quelqu'un n'en a pas l'utilité...


Ah ouais mais genre c'est la fin de la fin de la promo ^^
Il y a une prochaine vague bientôt normalement. Le problèmes des codes blizzard / twitch c'est pas cumulable  ::(:

----------


## Bentic

Tiens, je viens de prendre le Point & Click bundle chez Indiegala, et j'ai remarqué ça dans le mail de confirmation:



> PLEASE ACTIVATE YOUR KEYS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> Your keys and your account will NEVER expire. You can activate your keys even after a year has passed.
> Most of the unsold keys are sent back to the vendor 60 days after the bundle ends, so replacing keys after this period may be difficult.


Donc si j'ai bien compris, s'il y a des jeux qu'on a déjà, il vaut mieux révéler la clé sur le site pour éviter qu'elle expire ? Ou il faut aussi qu'elle soit activée sur Steam (dans ce cas-ci) ?
J'espère que ce n'est pas comme ça chez Humble, parce qu'avec le paquet de clés en double que je garde sous le coude pour offrir de temps en temps... Faudrait peut-être que je révèle les clés  :tired:

----------


## Paradox

> Tiens, je viens de prendre le Point & Click bundle chez Indiegala, et j'ai remarqué ça dans le mail de confirmation:
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris, s'il y a des jeux qu'on a déjà, il vaut mieux révéler la clé sur le site pour éviter qu'elle expire ? Ou il faut aussi qu'elle soit activée sur Steam (dans ce cas-ci) ?
> J'espère que ce n'est pas comme ça chez Humble, parce qu'avec le paquet de clés en double que je garde sous le coude pour offrir de temps en temps... Faudrait peut-être que je révèle les clés


J'ai eu ca par le passe chez Humble Bundle mais tres rarement.

Pour ton passage, ils se contredisent legerement...

----------


## nova

> J'ai eu ca par le passe chez Humble Bundle mais tres rarement.
> 
> Pour ton passage, ils se contredisent legerement...


Moi ce que je comprends, c'est qu'en théorie les clés sont valables à vie (never expire) mais le probleme c'est qu'il peut y avoir dans le lot de clefs fournis une clef "vérolée" et si tu t'en rends compte tout de suite, ca les arrange . Car ils peuvent te filer une des clefs "non vendus". 
Alors qu'après 60 jours ils ont rendu les clefs en rab à l'éditeur et donc te fournir une nouvelle clé prendra plus de temps.

Mais non les clefs des bundles vendus ne sont pas désactivées . J'ai déja activé des clefs bien après 2 mois chez eux, chez humble etc...

----------


## Baalim

> Moi ce que je comprends, c'est qu'en théorie les clés sont valables à vie (never expire) mais le probleme c'est qu'il peut y avoir dans le lot de clefs fournis une clef "vérolée" et si tu t'en rends compte tout de suite, ca les arrange . Car ils peuvent te filer une des clefs "non vendus". 
> Alors qu'après 60 jours ils ont rendu les clefs en rab à l'éditeur et donc te fournir une nouvelle clé prendra plus de temps.
> 
> Mais non les clefs des bundles vendus ne sont pas désactivées . J'ai déja activé des clefs bien après 2 mois chez eux, chez humble etc...


C'est une clause limitative de responsabilité assez classique.
De mémoire, elle est présente depuis la deuxième année d'existence du site.

Les clés sont toujours valides mais ça leur permet de se prémunir au moins partiellement des retombés négatives suite à l'intervention d'un tiers (l'éditeur ou le distributeur) qui choisirait de désactiver des séries de clés anciennes.  ça a dû arriver deux ou trois fois sur des jeux que j'avais pris en bundle.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> C'est a dire ?


Ben .. The Whispered World m'avait pris quelque chose comme 10 - 11H à finir (en prenant mon temps...).
Silence , lui c'est 6 - 7h, en suivant l’histoire "tranquillement"...
Bref en comparant à l'épisode "1", et bien Silence est moins long.....

Mais il est intéressant et j'aime bien les graphismes originaux... Après les gouts et les couleurs....  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Apparemment, les abonnés Twitch Prime peuvent recevoir 5 loot boxes pour Heroes of the Storm.
> 
> Si quelqu'un n'en a pas l'utilité...


J'ai regardé pour te le filer mais en activant le truc ça me dit que c'est récupérable en jeu mais du coup j'ai pas de code... dsl !

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben .. The Whispered World m'avait pris quelque chose comme 10 - 11H à finir (en prenant mon temps...).
> Silence , lui c'est 6 - 7h, en suivant l’histoire "tranquillement"...
> Bref en comparant à l'épisode "1", et bien Silence est moins long.....
> 
> Mais il est intéressant et j'aime bien les graphismes originaux... Après les gouts et les couleurs....


En même temps, si je le récupère dans un bundle à 4€, je vais pas aller me plaindre de sa durée  ::ninja:: 

_"Le prix des jeux vidéo doit-il correspondre à leur durée de vie ?" Etude sociologique de l'Université Baalimique, 9è cercle des enfers, aux éditions Pas de face. 1€ la couverture, le reste des pages à gagner dans des lootboxes._

----------


## nightoy

vous parlez tous de The Whispered World et ça donne envie d'y jouer. Il a déjà été en Bundle ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> vous parlez tous de The Whispered World et ça donne envie d'y jouer. Il a déjà été en Bundle ?


Tous les ans.
Perso c'est la conjonction "Pas de FR" + note seulement "plutôt postive" qui m'ont toujours retenu (considérant que par ailleurs j'en ai une palanquée de mieux notés et FR à torcher).

----------


## Ruvon

> Tous les ans.
> Perso c'est la conjonction "Pas de FR" + note seulement "plutôt postive" qui m'ont toujours retenu (considérant que par ailleurs j'en ai une palanquée de mieux notés et FR à torcher).
> 
> https://image.prntscr.com/image/g8IV...q_riY1Hc6w.png


Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?

----------


## nightoy

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


non. Je ne me fie qu'à CPC, l'avis des canards (quelques pépites découvertes grâce à vous), et des streamers fiables comme Choca.

----------


## Valenco

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Ça fait partie des paramètres dont je tiens compte mais ce n'est pas décisif. En général, je me décide sur un coup de tête (donc sans aucune réflexion) ou sinon, je regarde les avis des canards, les vidéos de gameplay et je lis quelques tests (dont ceux de CPC, bien sûr)

----------


## Lucretia

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Oui si je connais pas du tout le jeu ou qu'il vient de sortir. Quand c'est complètement négatif, en jetant un oeil aux évaluations, on voit généralement rapidement pourquoi. Par exemple, c'est tout bugué. Ou plein d'autres raisons.
Non si c'est un jeu que j'aime bien par exemple celui-là, même s'il est mal noté.

----------


## Gloppy

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Ça donne une petite idée. Notamment si un jeu a l'air top mais que les avis sont mitigés, ça incite à bien se renseigner. A l'inverse, un petit jeu inconnu avec de nombreux avis très positifs incite à y regarder de plus près. Ceci dit, la consultation des avis est nécessaire car certains jeux se font "basher" ou encenser sur des critères qui ne comptent pas pour moi...

----------


## nova

Moi si je vois un jeu qui se fait défoncer , je regarde pourquoi. Et si je vois que c'est parce qu'il est ultra bugué, j'attends le patch qui va bien. Et si pas de patch j'achete pas.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


La note, pas forcement, le contenu des reviews oui. Pas forcement de facon definitive mais ca peut donner de bonnes indications.

----------


## Nanaki

> Tous les ans.
> Perso c'est la conjonction "*Pas de FR*"...


Un *patch FR* pour The Whispered World Special Edition est dispo ici si ça intéresse des canards.

----------


## jujupatate

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Pour la VR oui, c'est pratique pour savoir s'il y a des soucis de compatibilité ou d'implémentation.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Les avis sont effectivement utiles pour la VR.

Pour le reste et vu l'aspect basique du système de recommandation steam et les avis ouvertement pipotés, il vaut mieux se faire au corps du texte plutôt qu'à "l'avis général".

For Honor, 16.49 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/for-honor

----------


## Bentic

> Moi ce que je comprends, c'est qu'en théorie les clés sont valables à vie (never expire) mais le probleme c'est qu'il peut y avoir dans le lot de clefs fournis une clef "vérolée" et si tu t'en rends compte tout de suite, ca les arrange . Car ils peuvent te filer une des clefs "non vendus".


Merci pour vos précisions.
C'est déjà louche qu'il puisse y avoir des clés vérolées dans le tas...  :tired: 

Je suppose que les clés nous sont déjà attribuées, et qu'elles soient visibles (révélées) ou non ne change rien, hein ?
Je m'étais dit qu'ils avaient peut-être leur lot de clés, et qu'ils en piochaient une uniquement quand on les révèle, mais ça ne doit pas être ça.

Je n'ai jamais eu de souci en offrant de vieilles clés d'Humble, en tout cas.
Il va peut-être falloir que je me mette à CPCGifts  ::P: 
D'ailleurs, vous refilez la clé, ou utilisez la fonction gift du site ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Ça fait partie de ma grille de critères : test CPC, test Gamekult, test JV.com, avis utilisateurs Steam, si jeu à texte : VF dispo ?, + lecture des avis steam pour comprendre un peu ce qui va ou pas. 
En général je lis surtout les avis négatifs ou positifs qui sont argumentés, écrits correctement, provenant d'utilisateurs qui ont un nombre d'heures cohérent avec la critique (en gros c'est une lecture critique, comme pour les tests d'ailleurs).
Les autres critères, plus exogènes, sont mon temps libre dispo, le nombre de jeux qui m'occupent en ce moment, l'état de mon backlog, en particulier sur les jeux du même type (par exemple : Pourquoi acheter Mortal Kombat X si je n'ai jamais lancé le 9 ? Ou Civilization 6 si je n'ai jamais lancé le 4 ni le 5 ?).

Un test CPC va me dire si un jeu est "bien" mais une analyse des avis steam me dira s'il est susceptible de me "plaire", ce qui est plus intéressant.

----------


## nightoy

> D'ailleurs, vous refilez la clé, ou utilisez la fonction gift du site ?


Les deux, ça dépend de ce que tu as sur le moment.

----------


## Bentic

> "Pas de FR"


Tiens  ::blink:: 
Pourtant on avait eu droit aux "Chroniques de Sadwick"...
En tout cas en boîte, je ne sais pas pour Steam.

Ou bien pas de version française pour les ajouts de l'édition spéciale ?



> Les deux, ça dépend de ce que tu as sur le moment.


OK.
Et vous vous organisez comment si justement la clé est foireuse ?
Tant pis, et on verra bien pour la suivante ?

J'y pense, on a le droit d'aller gueuler chez eux (Humble) après tant de temps quand on veut offrir une clé et qu'elle ne va pas ?

----------


## nightoy

> Et vous vous organisez comment si justement la clé est foireuse ?
> Tant pis, et on verra bien pour la suivante ?


on s'arrange entre canards généreux poliment. Mais disons que c'est au canard qui fait le Gift de s'assurer que sa clé est bien fonctionnelle. 

Sinon, on fait appel aux mods.  ::sad::

----------


## Nanaki

> Tiens 
> Pourtant on avait eu droit aux "Chroniques de Sadwick"...
> En tout cas en boîte, je ne sais pas pour Steam.
> 
> Ou bien pas de version française pour les ajouts de l'édition spéciale ?


C'est ça, sur Steam l'ancienne version est en FR et c'est l'édition spéciale qui n'a pas de trad FR

----------


## nightoy

> c'est l'édition spéciale qui n'a pas de trad FR


c'est quoi le contenu additionnel de l'édition spéciale?

----------


## Paradox

> C'est une clause limitative de responsabilité assez classique.
> De mémoire, elle est présente depuis la deuxième année d'existence du site.
> 
> Les clés sont toujours valides mais ça leur permet de se prémunir au moins partiellement des retombés négatives suite à l'intervention d'un tiers (l'éditeur ou le distributeur) qui choisirait de désactiver des séries de clés anciennes.  ça a dû arriver deux ou trois fois sur des jeux que j'avais pris en bundle.


Pourquoi un tiers desactiverait un lot de cles ? Surtout un editeur, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi il perdrait son temps avec ca ; meme pour des questions de droit comme RUSE par exemple, ce sont des cles "deja vendues" si l'on veut...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben .. The Whispered World m'avait pris quelque chose comme 10 - 11H à finir (en prenant mon temps...).
> Silence , lui c'est 6 - 7h, en suivant l’histoire "tranquillement"...
> Bref en comparant à l'épisode "1", et bien Silence est moins long.....
> 
> Mais il est intéressant et j'aime bien les graphismes originaux... Après les gouts et les couleurs....


Oui, sauf qu'on m'avait dit Silence "court". 6-7h je trouve que ca va, surtout sur ce genre de jeu, il est difficile de faire tenir une histoire sans l'etirer artificiellement.

----------


## Nanaki

> c'est quoi le contenu additionnel de l'édition spéciale?


Graphismes améliorés, succès, commentaires des devs, nouveau tuto et quelques autres ajouts minime.

Par contre ils ont enlevés l'ancienne édition (celle avec le fr) de la vente sur Steam et GOG donc obligé de se rabattre sur la Special Edition avec le patch fr que j'ai linké à la page précédente pour ceux qui veulent absolument jouer en FR. Patch fr qui ne contient d'ailleurs que les sous titres fr puisque les auteurs du patch n'ont pas réussi à intégrer les voix fr de l'ancienne édition dans la Special.
Ou alors il faut réussir à trouver une version boite de l'ancienne édition ou même quelqu'un qui a une clé de l'ancienne édition à trader.

----------


## Bentic

> Mais disons que c'est au canard qui fait le Gift de s'assurer que sa clé est bien fonctionnelle.


Il y a moyen de faire ça sans l'activer, justement ?
Des clés Humble encore non révélées, ça devrait a priori être valable, je suppose.

----------


## banditbandit

> OK.
> Et vous vous organisez comment si justement la clé est foireuse ?
> Tant pis, et on verra bien pour la suivante ?
> 
> J'y pense, on a le droit d'aller gueuler chez eux (Humble) après tant de temps quand on veut offrir une clé et qu'elle ne va pas ?


 J'ai déjà eu le cas plusieurs fois et que ce soit chez humble ou indiegala, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes pour recevoir de nouvelles clés, en général à partir du moment où tu fournis une preuve d'achat ils posent pas plus de question. Ça m'est même arrivé par erreur de réclamer alors que j'avais déjà utilisé/donné la clé en question. Et ben ça passe crème.  :;):

----------


## Abzaarg

> Un *patch FR* pour The Whispered World Special Edition est dispo ici si ça intéresse des canards.


Super, merci. J'en cherchais un.

----------


## nightoy

> Il y a moyen de faire ça sans l'activer, justement ?


non




> Des clés Humble encore non révélées, ça devrait a priori être valable, je suppose.


oui

----------


## Paradox

Oui du coup, y'a toujours un risque.

Donc s'assurer de la validite de la cle non-revelee, merci bien...

Et je denonce pas les canards qui font des erreurs de ligne.  ::ninja:: 

Blagues a part, c'est pas aussi simple que ca...

----------


## Bentic

OK, merci à tous pour vos précisions  ::): 
Je jetterai un coup d'oeil à mes fonds de tiroir.

Désolé pour le HS, pour une fois qu'Indiegala avait un bon plan, leur mail de confirmation m'avait fait m'interroger  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Oui du coup, y'a toujours un risque.
> 
> Donc s'assurer de la validite de la cle non-revelee, merci bien...
> 
> Et je denonce pas les canards qui font des erreurs de ligne. 
> 
> Blagues a part, c'est pas aussi simple que ca...


Mouais. Jamais eu de souci, comme le dit le double bandit, les rares fois (2) où j'ai eu un souci de clé qui ne marchait pas (Groupees et IndieGala de mémoire), j'ai eu une réponse en moins de 24h avec une  nouvelle clé.

J'ai vraiment du mal à dire : y a toujours un risque. Comme le dit Baalim c'est plus une précaution légale classique. On parle pas de G2A ou autre site de vilains revendeurs / sponsors d'équipes e-sport (pour se refaire une beauté de façade) qui te font payer l'assurance de la validité de ta clé.

Si ça arrive sur CPC Gifts, on peut se laisser le temps de régler le truc si ça vient de ça.

Après avoir évidemment flagellé le coupable avec des câbles électriques et des hérissons peints en bleu en place publique, ainsi que Baalim, pour le principe. Mais lui non seulement il le mérite mais en plus il aime ça.

Rien de grave ni de compliqué là-dedans.




> Désolé pour le HS, pour une fois qu'Indiegala avait un bon plan, leur mail de confirmation m'avait fait m'interroger


Je te comprends, moi non plus j'y croyais pas. Sacré bundle. M'étonne pas que Baalim l'ait raté, il a du finir dans ses spams, pas assez de jeux moisis dedans.

----------


## Baalim

> Je te comprends, moi non plus j'y croyais pas. Sacré bundle. M'étonne pas que Baalim l'ait raté, il a du finir dans ses spams, pas assez de jeux moisis dedans.


Constatant la médiocrité de plus en plus apparentes des bundles actuels, j'ai pris la décision rationnelle qui s'imposait : ne plus annoncer que les bundles Groupees  ::lol:: 


Par ailleurs, Deus Ex MD à 8.92 €
https://www.play-asia.com/deus-ex-ma...team/13/7097ol

Pour les morts de faim, dishonored 2 à 12.39 €
https://www.play-asia.com/dishonored-2-steam/13/70ab53

Observer, 15.38 €
https://www.play-asia.com/observer-steam/13/70bf1j

----------


## machiavel24

> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Non, mais je lis souvent les derniers avis sauf ceux d'un certain Ruvon. Je vais directement au cabinet  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Paradox

> Mouais. Jamais eu de souci, comme le dit le double bandit, les rares fois (2) où j'ai eu un souci de clé qui ne marchait pas (Groupees et IndieGala de mémoire), j'ai eu une réponse en moins de 24h avec une  nouvelle clé.
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal à dire : y a toujours un risque. Comme le dit Baalim c'est plus une précaution légale classique. On parle pas de G2A ou autre site de vilains revendeurs / sponsors d'équipes e-sport (pour se refaire une beauté de façade) qui te font payer l'assurance de la validité de ta clé.
> 
> Si ça arrive sur CPC Gifts, on peut se laisser le temps de régler le truc si ça vient de ça.
> 
> Après avoir évidemment flagellé le coupable avec des câbles électriques et des hérissons peints en bleu en place publique, ainsi que Baalim, pour le principe. Mais lui non seulement il le mérite mais en plus il aime ça.
> 
> Rien de grave ni de compliqué là-dedans.


Tant mieux pour toi si tu peux ravoir une cle, moi c'etait niet. Et c'etait Humble Bundle.

En ce qui concerne CPC gifts, oui, je comprends, c'est juste que d'une, je deteste donner de faux espoirs, et de deux, c'est deja assez penible de se cogner des listes de cles non-revelees de partout sans devoir en plus avoir le petit coup de pression du "va t'elle fonctionner ?". C'est tout... Il y a assez de problemes du meme ordre dans la vie pour devoir sans rajouter pour un truc aussi bete et facile a "produire" qu'une cle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question sérieuse, ça vous influence vraiment la note utilisateur de Steam ?


Un peu. Mais c'est chaud de croiser les notes de ci de la, comme la note Metacritic par exemple, pour en faire quelque chose de plus ou moins objectif pour la release en cours (voir la version que tu veux en fonction de ton OS).

Surtout que je suis en train de me rendre que ca ne veut rien dire vu que la masse a des gouts de chiottes.

----------


## Ruvon

> la masse a des gouts de chiottes.


Comment tu causes de Baalim  ::o:

----------


## odji

> Comment tu causes de Baalim


c'est vrai, il est pas si gros que ca..

Kholat chez Chrono
https://chrono.gg/?=Kholat

et des jeux en promos avec ces points chrono: https://chrono.gg/shop

et un 3eme bundle limité chez cubic:
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-limited-edition-3

----------


## schouffy

Je m'en remet à votre XP pour le monthly, sachant que je m'en tape total de CIV 6, je devrais mettre en pause un mois de plus ou pas ?
La question reformulée : "En général", quand la tête d'affiche c'est un gros jeu + d'autres trucs pour le même jeu, le reste des jeux du mois est fort ou pas ?

----------


## FB74

Nouvel Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...orphans-bundle

Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé...  :tired:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...orphans-bundle
> 
> Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé...


Ouais, je passe aussi sur ce coup.

----------


## Baalim

Rayman legends à 5.54€
https://www.gamebillet.com/rayman-legends

----------


## Eradan

> Nouvel Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...orphans-bundle
> 
> Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé...


Les deux Killing Floor valent le coup.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je m'en remet à votre XP pour le monthly, sachant que je m'en tape total de CIV 6, je devrais mettre en pause un mois de plus ou pas ?
> La question reformulée : "En général", quand la tête d'affiche c'est un gros jeu + d'autres trucs pour le même jeu, le reste des jeux du mois est fort ou pas ?


Je pense que Civ6 ça la fout un peu mieux que les dernières têtes d'affiche mi-figue mi-étron fumant, du coup à mon avis là comme ça, le reste du bundle sera soit entre bad rats et Hello Neighbor, soit un jeu qui remonte aux amours de jeunesse de René Coty.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les deux Killing Floor valent le coup.

----------


## Eradan

> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/6f/41/0a/6...-tarantino.jpg


Fais-tu référence aux gerbes de sang et d'entrailles des jeux en question (auquel cas j'approuve), ou essaies-tu de souligner une inexistante faute grammaticale?

----------


## Baalim

Solaria moon, court p&c sf, est bradé à 2€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/623930/Solaria_Moon/

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je te comprends, moi non plus j'y croyais pas. Sacré bundle. M'étonne pas que Baalim l'ait raté, il a du finir dans ses spams, pas assez de jeux moisis dedans.


Ca faisait longtemps un si bon bundle, encore plus autre part que chez Humble Bundle. Du coup, mon backlog grandit encore un peu (mais pas tant que ça vu les doublons que je me chope  ::P:  ).

----------


## BeaM

Mieux que la L.I.S.T.E 

Prey a 4.90€ sur RDC - ( 6 de dispos )

https://www.rueducommerce.fr/produit...offre-69222870

----------


## glanumf

Je me laisserais bien tenter par Prey. J’ai pas acheté de jeux pc en boites depuis des années. Comment ça se passe il y a un code (steam?) pour l’activer? (Je n’ai pas de lecteur optique)

----------


## acdctabs

Oui un code dans la boîte.

----------


## glanumf

Merci.  :;):

----------


## Gordor

Vu le prix le temps que tu te décides t’aura plus rien.

----------


## glanumf

Exactement.  ::(:  bah, tant pis...

----------


## BeaM

> Mieux que la L.I.S.T.E 
> 
> Prey a 4.90€ sur RDC - ( 6 de dispos )
> 
> https://www.rueducommerce.fr/produit...offre-69222870


Sans doute une erreur de prix, impossible de valider le panier a ce tarif.

----------


## nova

Ben pourquoi une erreur de prix ? C'est pas aujourd'hui le 1er jour des soldes ?

----------


## Getz

Prey est à 25€ maintenant sur le lien, soit c'était en effet une erreur de prix, soit il n'y a plus de stock.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Battle Chasers Nightwar est à 12€ et des poussieres sur amazon.fr (Désolée je peux pas poster de lien direct je suis sur mon telephone) Par contre ils annoncent seulement 17 exemplaires à ce prix.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Fais-tu référence aux gerbes de sang et d'entrailles des jeux en question (auquel cas j'approuve), ou essaies-tu de souligner une inexistante faute grammaticale?


Ni l'un, ni l'autre, j'émets une relative désapprobation de cette assertion formulée de manière absolue afin de se parer des atours d'une vérité, alors qu'il est admissible que ce titre n'est exempts de légers inconvénients, tels sa répétitivité certaine ou encore le fait que CAY DLA MAAAAARDE ! Je le sais, j'ai acheté les 2...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Ben pourquoi une erreur de prix ? C'est pas aujourd'hui le 1er jour des soldes ?


Ah ?
Je débarque  ::O:

----------


## Eradan

On sait tous qu'étant fan de Evolve, tu as des goûts de merde  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben comme ça on est deux ! ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Blague à part, j'ai détesté le 1, retenté le 2 et je suis resté sur l'idée que la partie audio est ratée, mal foutue, que les animations sont mal foutues, que tenir une position de 10 m² pendant 20 minutes n'est pas très bandant et que le feeling des combats est franchement moyen, de pas terrible à vaguement potable suivant les armes. 
Par la suite, j'ai pas mal essoré Vermintide, dont les combats à l'arme blanche par exemple sont tout à fait divertissants, bourrins et défouloirs, tout en proposant une marge de progression et une variété de gameplay. Par comparaison on voit ce qui manque à cette licence qui ne tient que par sa proposition d'enchaîner vagues et vagues de mobs sur place. 
Plus globalement, chaque partie a été l'occasion d'un ennui mortel, il y a définitivement quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas. Mais bon, cela peut tout à fait échapper à des joueurs peu exigeants, j'en conviens.

Je vais quand même le réinstaller pour actualiser mes souvenirs, tiens.

----------


## Flad

> Ah ?
> Je débarque


T'es à la bourre alors hein, parce que c'était le 06 juin 1944  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> T'es à la bourre alors hein, parce que c'était le 06 juin 1944


Ah tu réponds à mon jeu sur le topic des bons plans toi maintenant ?  ::ninja:: 

En plus si ça se trouve, c'est ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Mafia 3 à la Fnac des ternes : 7,50 €
 Star Wars Battlefront 2 : 29€
Starcraft 2 heart of the swarm 10€

Pour faire plaisir à feu Sylvine, j'ajouterai quelques photos mais, globalement, rien de bien passionnant

----------


## Highlander

> Mafia 3 à la Fnac des ternes : 7,50 €


Aux Ternes, c'est terne.  :^_^:

----------


## banditbandit

> Battle Chasers Nightwar est à 12€ et des poussieres sur amazon.fr (Désolée je peux pas poster de lien direct je suis sur mon telephone) Par contre ils annoncent seulement 17 exemplaires à ce prix.


Toujours dispo à 12.75 € : https://www.amazon.fr/THQNordic-7001.../dp/B01MZCTHIF

----------


## rogercoincoin

ah... les soldes..

----------


## Stelarc

> le feeling des combats est franchement moyen, de pas terrible à vaguement potable suivant les armes.


Tu perds toute ta crédibilité du monde entier.

----------


## Baalim

Dying light enhanced 6€... Fnac des ternes
Cod infinite warfare 12€
Obscuritas 6€

----------


## Kaede

> Je me laisserais bien tenter par Prey. J’ai pas acheté de jeux pc en boites depuis des années. Comment ça se passe il y a un code (steam?) pour l’activer? (Je n’ai pas de lecteur optique)


Il y a une galette dans la boîte + 1 clé Steam à activer. En temps normal, tu peux activer le jeu puis installer tout depuis le net, ou une partie depuis le(s) DVD(s) et le reste depuis le net.
En l'occurence pour Prey, le DVD ne sert à rien à part en recyclage comme dessous de verre.

----------


## Baalim

indie Gala rassure sur sa santé et revient avec un bundle pourri.
Le précédent était donc bien une anomalie.

https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-bundle-50


Un bundle du groupe VHS Glitch en préco chez groupees pour 2$
https://groupees.com/vhsglitch

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Me voila rassurée. Sinon, ô grand specialiste, ca sert à quoi leur galagold?

----------


## nightoy

> En plus si ça se trouve, c'est ça


j'ai vérifié, c'est pas un Lundi  ::trollface::

----------


## Kargadum

*




 Envoyé par Evilblacksheep


Me voila rassurée. Sinon, ô grand specialiste, ca sert à quoi leur galagold?


*




> Galagold you own may be converted into Galasilver (1 GalaGold = 10 GalaSilver) and used to partipate in Giveaways, Auctions and Gameplay Bundle.

----------


## Paradox

> Je me laisserais bien tenter par Prey. J’ai pas acheté de jeux pc en boites depuis des années. Comment ça se passe il y a un code (steam?) pour l’activer? (Je n’ai pas de lecteur optique)


Oui, code Steam et laisse toi tenter, tu ne le regretteras pas.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Dying light enhanced 6€... Fnac des ternes


C'est le jeu complet ou seulement l'extension?

----------


## Cuchulainn666

Y'a - 50% chez Third Editions, du coup le bouquin sur Dark Soul et pas mal d'autres bouquins sont entre 10 et 13 € 

https://www.thirdeditions.com/16-rpg

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le jeu complet ou seulement l'extension?


Jeu complet et extension

----------


## Kohtsaro

Très bon prix, je l'ai jamais vu en dessous des 20€.

----------


## Baalim

> Très bon prix, je l'ai jamais vu en dessous des 20€.


 il est d'ailleurs vendu plein pot à Saint-Lazare.
Pour ceux qui en douteraient, la visite de la Fnac est totalement inutile.

A la limite une intégrale star wars dessin animé à 26 €

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bordayl... si jamais t'y repasses et qu'il en reste...

----------


## pesos

Yep pareil ça m'intéresse. Faisons une liste  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Bordayl... si jamais t'y repasses et qu'il en reste...


 Vu qu'ils avaient deux exemplaires, j'en doute mais j'irai jeter un coup d'œil demain midi  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gros bug sur le psn store us.
Apparemment, pinball arcade saison 7 à 5$
https://store.playstation.com/en-us/...ASONPACKPS4007

25% de rabais sur kingdom come deliverance.chez green mang gaming avec un code promo envoyé par courriel

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Dying Light complet à 6 euros c'est un prix super  ::wub::  si y en un troisième je serai volontiers preneur  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

Y a les 2 *Dead Island* à 3£ chacun sur Gamersgate

j'ai fini Dying light depuis un moment et j'ai envie de me refaire un jeu de zombies, vous avez une préférence pour un des deux ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> jeu complet et extension


l.i.s.t.e ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Vu les dernières soldes, je recommande à un canard bien intentionné de jeter un coup d'oeil à la fnac des champs Elysées.
Perso, j'aurai pas le temps d'y passer.

----------


## Graine

J'ai trouvé prey à 10€ au Micromania de route d Arles à Nîmes!

----------


## Vaykadji

> Dying Light complet à 6 euros c'est un prix super  si y en un troisième je serai volontiers preneur


Clairement, je crois que je l'avais acheté 14€ et ils pourraient en demander le double que ça les vaudrait tout à fait.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Y'a - 50% chez Third Editions, du coup le bouquin sur Dark Soul et pas mal d'autres bouquins sont entre 10 et 13 € 
> 
> https://www.thirdeditions.com/16-rpg


Les copaings toulousains!  ::lol::  Je découvre qu'ils font un podcast/émission depuis mi 2017, merci pour l'info Cuchulainn666  ::):

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> Les copaings toulousains!  Je découvre qu'ils font un podcast/émission depuis mi 2017, merci pour l'info Cuchulainn666


Pas de soucis  ::):  je les avais rencontré au TGS ( Toulouse Game Show faut pas rêver non plus) et ils ont quelques plumes sympas qui publient chez eux. 

D'ailleurs j'ai deux versions numeriques du bouquin sur Ueda si ça intéresse quelqu'un (En epub et mobi) !  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Y'a - 50% chez Third Editions, du coup le bouquin sur Dark Soul et pas mal d'autres bouquins sont entre 10 et 13 € 
> 
> https://www.thirdeditions.com/16-rpg


Même réduction (-50%) sur une douzaine de titres chez Pix'n Love (Biographie de Miyamoto à 11€, coffret Eric Chahi/Another World à 20€, n°20 du mook à 4,50€...)

----------


## Tenebris

Tite question transversale: Voulant acheter sur steam avec paypal l'addon de TW warhammer 2 qui va sortir bientôt, j'ai eu un message d'erreur de PayPal disant que j'avais atteint la limite annuelle d'achat. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, même résultat.
 Or en allant sur mon compte paypal il apparaît que j'en suis loin de la limite.
Ça arrive souvent ce genre de bug?

----------


## FB74

> Tite question transversale: Voulant acheter sur steam avec paypal l'addon de TW warhammer 2 qui va sortir bientôt, j'ai eu un message d'erreur de PayPal disant que j'avais atteint la limite annuelle d'achat. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, même résultat.
>  Or en allant sur mon compte paypal il apparaît que j'en suis loin de la limite.
> Ça arrive souvent ce genre de bug?


Ton compte est certifié ?

----------


## Valenco

> Y'a - 50% chez Third Editions, du coup le bouquin sur Dark Soul et pas mal d'autres bouquins sont entre 10 et 13 € 
> 
> https://www.thirdeditions.com/16-rpg


C'est chouette ça ! Il y en a qui ont lu celui consacré à Dark Souls ? Il est bien ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Jeu complet et extension





> Bordayl... si jamais t'y repasses et qu'il en reste...





> Yep pareil ça m'intéresse. Faisons une liste





> Dying Light complet à 6 euros c'est un prix super  si y en un troisième je serai volontiers preneur


 ::(: 
J'étais le premier à me renseigner, je suis donc le premier sur la liste

----------


## Tenebris

> Ton compte est certifié ?


Nope, et dans le doute j'ai lancé hier la procédure de certification de la cb. Mais en 3 ans ça m'était jamais arrivé.

----------


## FB74

> Nope, et dans le doute j'ai lancé hier la procédure de certification de la cb. Mais en 3 ans ça m'était jamais arrivé.


Essaie de contacter (si tu y arrives...) quelqu'un sur Paypal.

A chaque fois que j'essaie, je tombe sur un bot qui aura analysé mon message et me renvoie une "solution plausible" (qui ne me renseigne en rien systématiquement).  ::(:

----------


## Tenebris

> Essaie de contacter (si tu y arrives...) quelqu'un sur Paypal.
> 
> A chaque fois que j'essaie, je tombe sur un bot qui aura analysé mon message et me renvoie une "solution plausible" (qui ne me renseigne en rien systématiquement).


Oki, si ça bouge pas je vais faire ça, merci 😊

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> C'est chouette ça ! Il y en a qui ont lu celui consacré à Dark Souls ? Il est bien ?


Il me semble avoir lu sur le topic dédié à Dark Soul 3 que des canards recommandaient le bouquin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même réduction (-50%) sur une douzaine de titres chez Pix'n Love (Biographie de Miyamoto à 11€, coffret Eric Chahi/Another World à 20€, n°20 du mook à 4,50€...)


Cool j'avais pas vu passer l'info  ::):  merci !

----------


## Valenco

Ha ouais ? Merci. Je vais aller voir sur le topic.

Je crois avoir vu au Cultura de ma bonne vieille ville icaunaise que deux opus sont sortis : le premier serait consacré à Dark Souls 1 et 2, et le second à Dark Souls 3 (et peut-être aussi à Blood machin "orn", qui n'est pas sorti sur PC, du coup je ne me souviens plus de son nom).

----------


## Baalim

Pour les Dying Light, il n'y a pas eu de miracle... ou presque.

 J'ai pu récupérer un exemplaire. Au vu de la teneur de vos messages, il ira au premier qui a fait une demande claire, nette et précise, savoir le ronchon du topic, Monsieur Oldnoobie.

Je penserai aux suivants si je retrouve des exemplaires  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai trouvé prey à 10€ au Micromania de route d Arles à Nîmes!


T'as plus de chance que moi, au Micromania du centre commercial V2 de Villeneuve d'Ascq, il est à 39€...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les Dying Light, il n'y a pas eu de miracle... ou presque.
> 
>  J'ai pu récupérer un exemplaire. Au vu de la teneur de vos messages, il ira au premier qui a fait une demande claire, nette et précise, savoir le ronchon du topic, Monsieur Oldnoobie.
> 
> Je penserai aux suivants si je retrouve des exemplaires


Ooooh  :Mellow2:  Merci !

Pour la peine je mets mes yeux de gentil



Si tu peux me laisser ton paypal en MP...

----------


## FB74

> Pour les Dying Light, il n'y a pas eu de miracle... ou presque.
> 
>  J'ai pu récupérer un exemplaire. Au vu de la teneur de vos messages, il ira au premier qui a fait une demande claire, nette et précise, savoir le ronchon du topic, Monsieur Oldnoobie.
> 
> Je penserai aux suivants si je retrouve des exemplaires







> _Canard PC, le 11 janvier 2018
> 
> 
> Monsieur Baalim,
> 
> Vous voudrez bien trouver ci-joint une non-demande d'achat/ réservation de Dying Light, jeu PC DVD-Rom, au motif que ce jeu ne m'intéresse pas.
> 
> Veuillez agréer monsieur, mes sentiments les plus distingués.
> 
> ...



 :Indeed: 






Crevure d'Atariste...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> T'as plus de chance que moi, au Micromania du centre commercial V2 de Villeneuve d'Ascq, il est à 39€...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh  Merci !
> 
> Pour la peine je mets mes yeux de gentil
> ...


Pour le coup, des prey à 10 €uros, j'en ai vu hier au micromania et à la fnac.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Crevure d'Atariste...


Règle d'or du bon plan : *NE JAMAIS MAIS ALORS JAMAIS* faire de second degré lors d'une tentative de passation de commande, surtout quand une L.I.S.T.E. commence à surgir du tréfond des enfers.

Ah, et ne jamais faire référence à Amiga non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour les Dying Light, il n'y a pas eu de miracle... ou presque.
> 
>  J'ai pu récupérer un exemplaire. Au vu de la teneur de vos messages, il ira au premier qui a fait une demande claire, nette et précise, savoir le ronchon du topic, Monsieur Oldnoobie.
> 
> Je penserai aux suivants si je retrouve des exemplaires


Ça me rappelle tellement une histoire qui commence avec un tonneau de poudre et des allumettes  :Mellow2:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pour le coup, des prey à 10 €uros, j'en ai vu hier au micromania et à la fnac.


Bon ben.... si jamais t'avais oublié un truc à l'une des deux enseignes, ou que tu doives les traverser pour atteindre ton domicile, et que t'as encore une main de libre... en échange d'une clé, je te paypale mais surtout, on peut rediscuter de la garde de Gordor, je suis prêt à te le laisser un week-end sur deux et la moitié des vacances, tant que tu ne le laisses pas jouer dans les Gogues.

----------


## pesos

Tant pis pour Dying Light, merci Baalim d'être retourné voir.

Je vais aller faire un tour à midi dans ma Fnac, si y'a des trucs intéressants je vous tiendrai au jus  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

J'irais bien aussi mais ce sera sûrement samedi matin... S'il reste des trucs Fnac Bellecour...

Genre si certains veulent un Prey et qu'ils habitent loin d'une Fnac faites signe avant, au cas où il en reste.

----------


## Hilikkus

Pour rester sur Lyon, Prey est à 20 balles à la Fnac Part Dieu, dommage. Par contre au Carrefour Part Dieu il y a des Heroes of the storm à 2€

----------


## madgic

> Par contre au Carrefour Part Dieu il y a des Heroes of the storm à 2€


Ah la base c'est un f2p  ::siffle::

----------


## Graine

A carrefour route d'Arles (toujours Nimes :-)) version collector de Alan Wake à 5€.
Le jeu est pas tout récent mais pour les collectionneurs c’est plutôt sympa.

----------


## Ruvon

> A carrefour route d'Arles (toujours Nimes :-)) version collector de Alan Wake à 5€.
> Le jeu est pas tout récent mais pour les collectionneurs c’est plutôt sympa.


Surtout que le jeu n'est plus dispo sur Steam pour des questions de droits. Si c'est bien le jeu de base et pas American Nightmare.

----------


## Baalim

Prey et dishonored 2 à la Fnac des champs : 10 euros chacun.

----------


## nightoy

> Pour le coup, des prey à 10 €uros, j'en ai vu hier au micromania et à la fnac.


où exactement baalim ? Je suis passé au cnit à la fnac hier, prey était plein pot 



> Bon ben.... si jamais t'avais oublié un truc à l'une des deux enseignes, ou que tu doives les traverser pour atteindre ton domicile, et que t'as encore une main de libre... en échange d'une clé, je te paypale mais surtout, on peut rediscuter de la garde de Gordor, je suis prêt à te le laisser un week-end sur deux et la moitié des vacances, tant que tu ne le laisses pas jouer dans les Gogues.


UP! Je suis aussi preneur si d'autres canards sont intéressés par la démarche 




> J'irais bien aussi mais ce sera sûrement samedi matin... S'il reste des trucs Fnac Bellecour...
> 
> Genre si certains veulent un Prey et qu'ils habitent loin d'une Fnac faites signe avant, au cas où il en reste.


Pareil Ruvon, en tout cas à la défense j'en ai pas trouvé, on peut s'arranger par MP/PAYPAL

----------


## Baalim

C'est con. J'étais à la Fnac il y a encore un quart d'heure.  :tired: 

Bien évidemment, pas de dying light là bas.

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> Ha ouais ? Merci. Je vais aller voir sur le topic.
> 
> Je crois avoir vu au Cultura de ma bonne vieille ville icaunaise que deux opus sont sortis : le premier serait consacré à Dark Souls 1 et 2, et le second à Dark Souls 3 (et peut-être aussi à Blood machin "orn", qui n'est pas sorti sur PC, du coup je ne me souviens plus de son nom).


Il me semble que la promo ne concerne que le site de Third Edition du coup pas sur que tu puisses les trouver avec les réductions là bas. Du coup c'est que le premier bouquin qui est en promo sur le site mais à 10 € ça vaut le coup.

----------


## nightoy

à quelle Fnac tu as vu Prey à 10 boules?

----------


## Graine

> Surtout que le jeu n'est plus dispo sur Steam pour des questions de droits. Si c'est bien le jeu de base et pas American Nightmare.


Oui c'est bien le jeu de base.
Par contre peut on l'utiliser sans steam j’espère.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> à quelle Fnac tu as vu Prey à 10 boules?


La Fnac des Ternes (on soupçonne Baalim de bosser là-bas comme vendeur mais on ne dit rien tant qu'on n'a pas de preuves pour pas qu'il se méfie).  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Oui c'est bien le jeu de base.
> Par contre peut on l'utiliser sans steam j’espère.


Tu ne peux plus l'acheter sur Steam. S'il y a une clé Steam dans la boîte, tu peux l'activer sans problème normalement  :;): .

----------


## Baalim

> La Fnac des Ternes (on soupçonne Baalim de bosser là-bas comme vendeur mais on ne dit rien tant qu'on n'a pas de preuves pour pas qu'il se méfie).


En l’occurrence, c'était celle des champs ET celle des ternes  :;): 

Et je me suis bien galéré  :Emo:

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ah la base c'est un f2p


C'est le Starter Pack. ITAD indique que son plus bas prix est à 9 €

----------


## Epikoienkore

> A carrefour route d'Arles (toujours Nimes :-)) version collector de Alan Wake à 5€.
> Le jeu est pas tout récent mais pour les collectionneurs c’est plutôt sympa.


Surtout que l'édition collector est vraiment très chouette ! 
BO du jeu sur CD, bouquin sur l'univers carrément réussi, making of sur un DVD à part, qualité de la très chouette boîte qui contient tout ça. A ce prix là c'est carrément donné, et si le jeu divise il n'empêche que ceux qui l'ont aimé n'ont en général pas fait semblant (trois runs me concernant).

----------


## Valenco

Au Cora d'Auxerre, il restait une boite de GTA 5 à -50% (30 € quoi).

----------


## toufmag

Sinon au Furet du Nord de Lille, il y a des Mafia 3 à 10 euros avec les bonus de précommande.

----------


## nightoy

En tout cas si un canard généreux croise un Prey à 10€, je le paierai.

----------


## Sserfu

Pareillement, je sais bien que c'est nul de quémander,  maisi si jamais un prey à 10€ est dispo, je ferai un gros bisous (et un virement paypal) à qui de droit  ::):

----------


## nova

Oui m'enfin vous etes ajouté sur la L.I.S.T.E.

----------


## Getz

Pourquoi vous ne le prenez pas directement sur le site marchand de Micromania par exemple?

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...omania-1148610

----------


## Paradox

> Pourquoi vous ne le prenez pas directement sur le site marchand de Micromania par exemple?
> 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...omania-1148610


C'est pas Baalim-compliant.  ::ninja::

----------


## nightoy

> Oui m'enfin vous etes ajouté sur la L.I.S.T.E.


Quelle L.I.S.T.E?




> Pourquoi vous ne le prenez pas directement sur le site marchand de Micromania par exemple?
> 
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...omania-1148610


Parce qu'il faut aller sur place le chercher et à Paris il y a plus qu'un magasin qui en a (et loin de mon boulot/maison).

----------


## Getz

Tu rajoutes 4 balles, et tu l'as dans ta boîte aux lettres hein ^^
Il n'y a pas que la livraison en magasin.

----------


## Baalim

Au lieu de vous embêter à chercher de bons jeux dans les magasins, vous pourriez vous simplifier la vie en vous offrant.... ça:
https://gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-29

Sinon, vous avez aussi dragon ball Z xenoverse à 10 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dragon-ball-xenoverse

Riot : 8.15 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/riot-civil-unrest

Grow Up, 2 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/grow-up

Toy soldiers, warchest 3.75$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013CZLE9A

Shadows of the empire: 1.49 €
Garanti sans bombardier dans l'espace.
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/560170



Et un jeu de qualitance, gratos  :Cigare: 
https://manstersoft.itch.io/run-n-jump

----------


## olaf66

Ok je vais mettre les pieds dans le plat !

A la Fnac micro de Toulouse y a une dizaine de prey  à 9.99

----------


## Graine

> Tu ne peux plus l'acheter sur Steam. S'il y a une clé Steam dans la boîte, tu peux l'activer sans problème normalement .


Merci pour l'instant il reste sous son cellophane et orne ma bibliothèque fièrement.
J'y avais déja joué et fini sur X360 .La scène du concert était assez épique...

----------


## odji

Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet dans le dernier otakubundle:

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-12

cubic stellar avec PLAYERUNKN1WN: Friendly Fire le jeu de l'année (ce que dit le trailer hein..http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...Friendly_Fire/ ):
https://cubicbundle.com/steam-bundle-stellar

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour l'instant il reste sous son cellophane et orne ma bibliothèque fièrement.
> J'y avais déja joué et fini sur X360 .La scène du concert était assez épique...


 C'est sur que c'est une clé steam ? Parce que il y avait une version DRM free aussi.

Old Gods Of Asgard !  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> C'est sur que c'est une clé steam ? Parce que il y avait une version DRM free aussi.


GoG pour etre DRM-free ?

----------


## Highlander

> Ok je vais mettre les pieds dans le plat !
> 
> A la Fnac micro de Toulouse y a une dizaine de prey  à 9.99 ��


Je me permets de quoter parce que la L.I.S.T.E semble l'avoir raté.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

A la Fnac de Metz, y a rien du tout.

A la limite, il y a 2 Hitman Steelbook edition à 25€.

----------


## Paradox

Par contre, j'ai note que vous alliez tous a la FNAC uniquement. Bande de riches.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Tales from the borderlands gratos sur twitch

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, j'ai note que vous alliez tous a la FNAC uniquement. Bande de riches.


Maintenant que toutes les autres enseignes sont KO...  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Old Gods Of Asgard !


Roh oui rien que pour ça faudra que je fasse le jeu une fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Maintenant que toutes les autres enseignes sont KO...


J'ai juste lu "blablabla j'ai des actions a la fnac".  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Y'a - 50% chez Third Editions, du coup le bouquin sur Dark Soul et pas mal d'autres bouquins sont entre 10 et 13 € 
> 
> https://www.thirdeditions.com/16-rpg


Commande passée. Merci pour le bon plan !

----------


## Baalim

> Roh oui rien que pour ça faudra que je fasse le jeu une fois


D'ailleurs, on entend "War" durant le jeu  ::wub:: 
Probablement mon morceau préféré de Poets of the fall


Winter sale chez Humble !
https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Dishonored death of the outsider + dishonored 2 à 21.59 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...-deluxe-bundle

Tooth & tail à 9.47 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tooth-and-tail


Planet nomads à 10.25 € et cosmic star heroine à 5.84 €, je crois que je ne les avais jamais vus à ce tarif.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/planet-nomads
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/cosmic-star-heroine

The detail season 1 ... 0.66 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...ail-season-one

Autant dire qu'on ne verra pas la saison 2.

----------


## BeaM

Dark Souls III a 10£ soit 11.24€ 

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DARK-SOULS-III-R

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs, lancement du KS pour 303 Squadron: Battle of Britain avec un palier "early bird" à environ 10.60 €

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tain?ref=email

Une démo en cours de KS a été promise aux backers.


Est-il nécessaire de commenter ?  ::siffle::

----------


## toufmag

[QUOTE=Baalim;11429714]Pour les amateurs, lancement du KS pour 303 Squadron: Battle of Britain avec un palier "early bird" à environ 10.60 €

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tain?ref=email

Une démo en cours de KS a été promise aux backers.


ça m'intéresse bien cette histoire. Je suppose qu'on en a déjà causé sur les forums CPC ?

----------


## Graine

> C'est sur que c'est une clé steam ? Parce que il y avait une version DRM free aussi.
> 
> Old Gods Of Asgard !


D'après le coffret c'est bien une clé steam.

----------


## Baalim

Season's pass dbz xenoverse 2 à 6.25€
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MDU8HXU

----------


## Baalim

[QUOTE=toufmag;11429813]


> Pour les amateurs, lancement du KS pour 303 Squadron: Battle of Britain avec un palier "early bird" à environ 10.60 €
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tain?ref=email
> 
> Une démo en cours de KS a été promise aux backers.
> 
> 
> ça m'intéresse bien cette histoire. Je suppose qu'on en a déjà causé sur les forums CPC ?


 Alors là, je ne saurais te répondre.

 Je viens d'entendre parler du jeu par le développeur de cultist simulator.

----------


## Baalim

Il y en a un qui peut croire en sa bonne étoile.
J'ai trouvé un autre exemplaire de dying light enhanced.

Faut que je vérifie la L.I.S.T.E pour voir de qui il s'agit.

----------


## Baalim

Indie secret bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/indie-secrets-steam-bundle

AVec ... ahem... Hot Pool.

https://www.indiegala.com/indie-secrets-steam-bundle


Bon, y'a Adam Wolfe mais c'est peut être un peu léger pour justifier l'achat


Fnac chatelet : 

COD infinite warfare : 6 €
Ride 2 10 €
Valentino truc à -80 %

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour les amateurs, lancement du KS pour 303 Squadron: Battle of Britain avec un palier "early bird" à environ 10.60 €
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tain?ref=email
> 
> Une démo en cours de KS a été promise aux backers.


Merci de l'info.

Certes, cela semble très arcade selon la vidéo, mais curieux de voir le traitement historique du sujet (surtout pas des polonais). Surtout que vue la série de bouquin sortie dernièrement sur le sujet, ils ont toute la documentation disponible à disposition.

----------


## Baalim

Typerider et minion master ajoutés sur chrono.gg

----------


## schouffy

> Shadows of the empire: 1.49 €
> Garanti sans bombardier dans l'espace.
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/560170


C'est bien ? Je me souviens qu'il y a 20 ans il me faisait de l'oeil ce jeu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il y en a un qui peut croire en sa bonne étoile.
> J'ai trouvé un autre exemplaire de dying light enhanced.
> 
> Faut que je vérifie la L.I.S.T.E pour voir de qui il s'agit.


Du coup la clé est partie ?

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup la clé est partie ?


Ouaip. Sauf erreur de ma part, t'es quatrième sur la L.I.S.T.E.




EDIT : enfin un be mine bundle de la part de groupees.

Fini les bundles de daube comme le humble monthly ! #MAKEBUNDLESGREATAGAIN
https://groupees.com/bm32

----------


## nightoy

Prey acheté aujourd'hui même à la fnac haussmann à 9 boules. Merci pour le bon plan

----------


## Baalim

> Prey acheté aujourd'hui même à la fnac haussmann à 9 boules. Merci pour le bon plan


A la fnac des halles, il était toujours à 19 €... faut pas chercher. En revanche, faut y jouer.

----------


## Baalim

Apparemment, 6 jeux humble trove gratos jusqu'au 2 février.

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

----------


## FB74

*PREY* à 2.99 euros:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...iac-31-1156697

 ::trollface::

----------


## Kohtsaro

> *PREY* à 2.99 euros:
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...iac-31-1156697


Hallucinant  ::o:  J'ai mis un message sur DL, on verra bien si quelqu'un veux bien prendre des commandes pour les autres.

EDIT : 

Quelques bons plans sur cdiscount


Alien Isolation à 5.99€ 
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag à 2.99€ 
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 à 2.99€ 
Doom à 7.99€ 
Killing Floor 2 à 6.99€ 
Prey à 9.99€ 
Styx Shards Of Darkness à 17.99€ 
South Park Le bâton de la vérité : 2,99€
Watch Dogs à 2.99€

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...r-pc-a-1156714

----------


## Baalim

> *PREY* à 2.99 euros:
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...iac-31-1156697


Je ne suis pas surpris. C'est une enseigne qui ne s'embarrasse pas trop des fins de stocks.
Que ce soit à 3, 10 ou 20 €uros, le jeu vaut le coup (même si la fin du jeu m'éneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerve  :Boom: )


Life is strange : before the storm à moins de 10 € sur amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071X7GMP6

Le dlc alone in the dark pour the black watchmen à 49 centimes
http://store.steampowered.com/app/56..._the_Dark_Web/

----------


## bbd

Encore moins cher que sur play-asia, la préco de Civ 6 : Rise an Fall à 20,90€ chez le bonhomme vert en rajoutant le code SAVE15 dans le panier.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *PREY* à 2.99 euros:
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...iac-31-1156697


Si jamais, je m'inscris sur la L.I.S.T.E pour Prey

----------


## FB74

> Si jamais, je m'inscris sur la L.I.S.T.E pour Prey


Faut voir sur Dealabs, il n'y a rien par chez moi.  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Wolfenstein II

https://www.auchan.fr/wolfenstein-ii...s-pc/p-c999100

25€

----------


## Paradox

Pas de bon plans sur des HOTAS ?

----------


## Baalim

PUBG à 19.29 € chez voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds

----------


## Brienne

Certains ici parlent de *Prey* à 10 Euros à la Fnac.

Dispo au même prix, version PC, boite, sur Cdiscount : https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...html#mpos=3|cd

----------


## Magnarrok

> Certains ici parlent de *Prey* à 10 Euros à la Fnac.
> 
> Dispo au même prix, version PC, boite, sur Cdiscount : https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...html#mpos=3|cd


Y'a un minimun de 4€ de livraison quand même.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Y'a un minimun de 4€ de livraison quand même.


J'ai Cdiscount Premium avec livraison gratuite si jamais vous le voulez.

Edit : ah non, avec le cdiscount premium on a même pas cet avantage là en fait  :Facepalm: . Je me demande bien à quoi ça sert au final
Edit2 : gratuit à partir de 10€ d'achat.Donc si vous faites une liste d'intéressés je peux commander les jeux et les recevoir lundi ou mardi avec la livraison express

----------


## Vaykadji

S'il y a un code steam dedans, je suis preneur (paypal ou virement), si non ou si pas sûr, non merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> S'il y a un code steam dedans, je suis preneur (paypal ou virement), si non ou si pas sûr, non merci


Il y a un code steam.

----------


## Jokletox

10€ par Paypal pour une clef Steam ça peut m'intéresser !

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai Cdiscount Premium avec livraison gratuite si jamais vous le voulez.
> 
> Edit : ah non, avec le cdiscount premium on a même pas cet avantage là en fait . Je me demande bien à quoi ça sert au final


Je serais curieux de savoir quel est l'interet alors.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> PUBG à 19.29 € chez voidu
> https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds


C'est vraiment devenu LE site à surveiller !

----------


## Le Doyen

> Certains ici parlent de *Prey* à 10 Euros à la Fnac.
> 
> Dispo au même prix, version PC, boite, sur Cdiscount : https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...html#mpos=3|cd


Prey à 8e70 dans mon Auchan ! allez faire un tour dans le votre !

----------


## Baalim

> Prey à 8e70 dans mon Auchan ! allez faire un tour dans le votre !


je viens enfin de le terminer hier. Du grand art.


Kingdom of loot 2 pack à 6 $
https://chrono.gg/?=KingdomofLoot2Pack

----------


## Bibik

> Prey à 8e70 dans mon Auchan ! allez faire un tour dans le votre !


Le mien a un rayon jeux pc à l'abandon, Mafia 3 est encore à 49...  :tired:

----------


## bbd

> Le mien a un rayon jeux pc à l'abandon, Mafia 3 est encore à 49...


Si tu cherches Mafia 3, la version deluxe est à 18.,81€, son historical low sur Voidu.

----------


## Le Doyen

Oué, ils suivent vraiment bizarrement leur prix, c'est certainement dû à leur centrale aux fraises, sinon, j'y allais revendre des jeux consoles d'occaz de mes gamins, et faut dire que le plus souvent je m'en tirais mieux qu'avec une vente entre particuliers.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si tu cherches Mafia 3, la version deluxe est à 18.,81€, son historical low sur Voidu.


17,09 $ en historical low sur WinGameStore (Avril 2017)  ::P:

----------


## bbd

> 17,09 $ en historical low sur WinGameStore (Avril 2017)


My bad, il y a tellement de version de Mafia 3 sur isthereanydeal que je n'ai pas regardé la bonne  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je t'avouerais que depuis Avril je l'ai installé... il reste à le lancer  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu cherches Mafia 3, la version deluxe est à 18.,81€, son historical low sur Voidu.


Je rappelle qu'on trouve actuellement la version simple avec bonus de préco à 7.5 € dans.plusieurs fnac.

Vu le season's pass, pas sûr que la version deluxe soit une  meilleure option

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je t'avouerais que depuis Avril je l'ai installé... il reste à le lancer


Je t'ai battu. J'ai dû faire une mission, tomber dans un trou, remettre la suite à plus tard.... Il y a plusieurs mois de ça.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup, pour Prey sur Cdiscount, qui est intéressé ?
Envoyez un MP ceux qui le veulent

----------


## Bibik

Ha non mais y'a méprise, je vise pas spécialement Mafia 3, c'était l'exemple le plus parlant d'un produit non soldé dans certains auchans (effectivement en cherchant un peu on le trouve à moins de 10 assez facilement)

----------


## Baalim

Forced showdown 6 $
https://chrono.gg/?=FORCEDSHOWDOWN

----------


## BeaM

> Si tu cherches Mafia 3, la version deluxe est à 18.,81€, son historical low sur Voidu.



et a 6.68€ en version standard sur amazon

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B013K1Y3AS

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> PUBG à 19.29 € chez voidu
> https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds


C'est légal ce site ?

----------


## rogercoincoin

> C'est légal ce site ?


Non, Ils égorgent des petits enfants... à mains nues !
si si ...
Quand tu achètes, tu regardes jamais  les informations obligatoires, en petit.. quelque part ?
Moi je vois l’adresse du site ici :

Jewellry & Gemplex
Dubai - United Arab Emirates
 ::blink::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est légal, puisqu'ils t'envoient une clé qui n'est pas la photo floue d'un bout de carton.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand tu achètes, tu regardes jamais  les informations obligatoires, en petit.. quelque part ?
> Moi je vois l’adresse du site ici :
> 
> Jewellry & Gemplex
> Dubai - United Arab Emirates


C'est quoi ta conclusion ? Si le vendeur est arabe, sa marchandise est volée ?  ::o:

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est légal, puisqu'ils t'envoient une clé qui n'est pas la photo floue d'un bout de carton.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ta conclusion ? Si le vendeur est arabe, sa marchandise est volée ?


Ils sont forts ces arabes !

----------


## madgic

Le site est référencé sur isthereanydeals, c'est déjà un bon point  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Le site est référencé sur isthereanydeals, c'est déjà un bon point


D'ailleurs il a réparé les liens qui indiquaient des jeux comme FM2018 ou Humans Fall Flat à 0€ sur SaveMi le mec de ITAD.

Après j'attendrais bien l'enquête en immersion de notre expert en bons plans moisis sur le plan juridique. Allez Baalim, on veut savoir si les mecs qui tiennent le site sont d'anciens trafiquants de coccinelles ou s'ils blanchissent l'argent de Nelson Monfort.

----------


## Baalim

> D'ailleurs il a réparé les liens qui indiquaient des jeux comme FM2018 ou Humans Fall Flat à 0€ sur SaveMi le mec de ITAD.
> 
> Après j'attendrais bien l'enquête en immersion de notre expert en bons plans moisis sur le plan juridique. Allez Baalim, on veut savoir si les mecs qui tiennent le site sont d'anciens trafiquants de coccinelles ou s'ils blanchissent l'argent de Nelson Monfort.


J'avais déjà fait part de mes doutes initiaux (société à dubai, clés zonées moyen orient et europe, dénomination sociale quu fait référence à des activités de joaillerie etc.)

Cela dit igraal, qui a eu accès à beaucoup plus d'informations) a désormais un partenariat avec eux.

Si ça leur va, ça me va. Assez en tout cas pour que l'apparence de légalité et de légitimité joue plein pot.


Encore un bundle dégueu chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Un be mine bundle 32 en approche chez groupees avec notamment starship titanic  ::lol:: 

Ahem.. Ouais, bon, c'est une nouveauté de 1997  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Après GMG avec le cours de la livre et Nuuvem avec le cours des réaux brésiliens (mais via VPN certes), si Voidu pérennise une pratique de bas tarifs sur un nombre de jeux conséquents, je me demande combien de temps ils tiendront. Vu l'adresse du siège social, a priori ils ont de la marge.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est légal, puisqu'ils t'envoient une clé qui n'est pas la photo floue d'un bout de carton.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ta conclusion ? Si le vendeur est arabe, sa marchandise est volée ?


Non qu'elle soit pas europeenne. Donc cout inferieur.  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

25% chez GMG avec le code BLUE25 pour le blue monday

----------


## pesos

Ça marche sur les préco  ::o: 

Ça fait par exemple Kingdom Come à 37,49€

----------


## Kohtsaro

Ca marche même sur les produits qui ont déjà une réductions, comme SW Battlefront 2 à 26.25€

----------


## Baalim

Le très récent memoranda à 3 $ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/memoranda?u...st_email_alert


Book of demons, 12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/book-of-demons

Vous êtes en manque de vieux rayman ?
En dehors du fait que vous êtes étranges, ils sont à 1.4€ l'unité.

https://store.ubi.com/eu/rayman--3--...b3e8b4567.html

Tower 57 à 6.89€
https://www.voidu.com/en/tower-57

Méfiez-vous quand même, il y a des indices récurrents selon lesquels ce jeu serait fait par des salopards d'amigaïstes.

Quasir al wasat à 1.9€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...ional_Edition/

----------


## sousoupou

> Tower 57 à 6.89€
> https://www.voidu.com/en/tower-57


Des canards ont déjà testé ?

Je suis autant hypé par les screens que refroidi par le 5/10 dans CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

The Red Solstice offert chez HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-red-solstice
http://store.steampowered.com/app/26..._Red_Solstice/

----------


## nova

> The Red Solstice offert chez HB:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-red-solstice
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/26..._Red_Solstice/


Merci !

----------


## Baalim

SPotlight bundle 4 : 2.49 € pour 10 jeux.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-4

Avec, déjà, Heroine Anthem Zero


Si quelqu'un ne veut pas de A Tale of Caos: Overture, qu'il pense à moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

RE7 Gold à 23.63 €
*https://www.play-asia.com/resident-e...team/13/70brs9*

----------


## pesos

Wow super prix, foncez  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

Vu sur Dealabs : Battlefield Premium Pass à 15€

----------


## Baalim

Doom 8€ (ou 7€)
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D56L3C

Vendetta à 9.8€.
C'est toujours aussi pourri mais c'est la première fois que c'est aussi peu cher  ::lol:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...of_Ravens_Cry/

Dead rising 4 à 15.6€ sur le humble store.
Suite à une mauvaise manipulation, je suis trop jeune pour accéder au lien #JESUISCANNES  ::w00t:: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...of_Ravens_Cry/

----------


## Hankh

> Doom 8€ (ou 7€)
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D56L3C


Merci, c'est commandé ! Depuis le temps que je l'attendais en très gros solde celui-là  ::lol::

----------


## talouche

5 jeux Humble originals gratuits jusqu'au 02/02: humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

*Hitchhiker
2000:1: A Space Felony
Cat Girl Without Salad
Uurnog
THOR.N
Crescent Bay*

----------


## pesos

> Merci, c'est commandé ! Depuis le temps que je l'attendais en très gros solde celui-là


J'ai du le payer ce prix là il y a 1 an  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

AC Origins à 29.87 € chez voidu (et cashback igraal)
Meilleur prix toujours  ::wacko:: 

https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins

Steep 11.27 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/steep

South park annale du destin : 21.42 €  ::O: 
https://www.voidu.com/en/south-park-...ured-but-whole


Watchdogs 2 deluxe 18.09 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/watch_dogs-2-deluxe-edition

Zombi, 4.29 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/zombi

----------


## Herr Peter

> Vendetta à 9.8€.
> C'est toujours aussi pourri mais c'est la première fois que c'est aussi peu cher


C'est pour ça que tu en _vends des tas_ ?  ::P:

----------


## nova

c'est quoi vendetta, ca ne me dit rien  ::ninja::

----------


## UndeadThings

> Vendetta à 9.8€.
> C'est toujours aussi pourri mais c'est la première fois que c'est aussi peu cher 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...of_Ravens_Cry/


C'est pas l'un des seuls jeux de pirate en action-RPG avec Risen 2 qui existe?

----------


## nova

Ah baalim a rajouté le lien. Ok c'est le jeu de pirate merdique qui a changé de nom pour essayer de se refaire une virginité  ::lol::

----------


## BeaM

> AC Origins à 29.87 € chez voidu (et cashback igraal)
> Meilleur prix toujours 
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins
> 
> Steep 11.27 €
> https://www.voidu.com/en/steep
> 
> South park annale du destin : 21.42 € 
> ...



Et un "petit" -3% avec le code voidu3, fonctionne avec Steep par exemple mais pas avec AC Origins, il faudra vérifier si ça passe au cas par cas.

----------


## Jughurta

> C'est pas l'un des seuls jeux de pirate en action-RPG avec Risen 2 qui existe?


Vendetta est un étron, l'autre un très bon jeu.

----------


## pipoop

J'arrive meme pas a savoir lequel est l'etron et lequel est bon

----------


## Ruvon

> J'arrive meme pas a savoir lequel est l'etron et lequel est bon


"Dans le doute, achète"

_Baalim, extrait 12-1 du livre des lamentations de ton banquier, discours tenu sur la colline de backlog en -17 avant Skynet_

----------


## Paradox

> "Dans le doute, achète FRANCAIS"
> 
> _Emmanuel MACRON, extrait 12-1 du livre des lamentations de ton banquier, discours tenu sur la colline de NYC en 2017 apres petit Jesus_


Fixed.

----------


## Ruvon

> Fixed.


M'enfin on va quand même pas jouer à des jeux Quantic Dream, merde !

----------


## Paradox

> M'enfin on va quand même pas jouer à des jeux Quantic Dream, merde !


J'ai "perfect" Quantum Break.  ::mellow:: 

Et j'ai toujours un petit feeling pour The Nomad Soul.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai "perfect" Quantum Break. 
> 
> Et j'ai toujours un petit feeling pour The Nomad Soul.


Keskidit ?
Pourquoi tu mélanges Remedy et Quantic dream, esoèce de sale ?


Groupees vient de réussir son plus beau fail depuis... ben, depuis toujours, en fait
Après deux semaines d'attente, le site révèle l'identité des deux jeux tenus secrets.... Save Jesus et Space Pilgrim  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Bah, y a Quantic ou Quantum dans le titre, c'est pareil non ?  ::ninja:: 

C'est comme tous ces studios avec Interactive dans le nom, c'est pas tous le même ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> M'enfin on va quand même pas jouer à des jeux Quantic Dream, merde !


Si t'as pas joué à Nomad Soul, tu ne peux pas être un vrai expert CPC.

----------


## Paradox

> Keskidit ?
> Pourquoi tu mélanges Remedy et Quantic dream, esoèce de sale ?


Ah oui, j'ai fais mon gros sale. C'est David Bowie qui m'a trouble !

Mais z'aime bien Max Payne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Si t'as pas joué à Nomad Soul, tu ne peux pas être un vrai expert CPC.


Ouais mais y a prescription quand même. C'était y a 20 ans.

Ou alors faut faire une liste des jeux auxquels il FAUT avoir joué pour être expert.

Plus sérieusement c'était un jeu sympa qui m'a marqué à l'époque, mais depuis j'ai grandi.

----------


## nova

> J'arrive meme pas a savoir lequel est l'etron et lequel est bon


Le bon l'étron et le baalim.

----------


## Baalim

> Plus sérieusement c'était un jeu sympa qui m'a marqué à l'époque, mais depuis je suis devenu vieux et aigri.


C'est mieux comme ça  :Cigare:

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est mieux comme ça


Tu confonds avec Oldnoobie je crois.

Je vous laisse, c'est l'heure de Code Quantum. Après je me materais la saison 1 de Quantico. Quelle carrière d'auteur ce David Cage quand même,

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais mais y a prescription quand même. C'était y a 20 ans.
> 
> Ou alors faut faire une liste des jeux auxquels il FAUT avoir joué pour être expert.


J'ai envie de dire qu'il y a des jeux qu'il faut avoir fait quand meme  ::ninja:: 




> Plus sérieusement c'était un jeu sympa qui m'a marqué à l'époque, mais depuis j'ai grandi.


C'est juste que ca a mal vieilli.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est juste que ca a mal vieilli.


Mieux que Baalim quand même.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu confonds avec Oldnoobie je crois.
> 
> Je vous laisse, c'est l'heure de Code Quantum. Après je me materais la saison 1 de Quantico. Quelle carrière d'auteur ce David Cage quand même,


Et n'oublie pas de t'enfiler Quantum of Solace et de jouer à.... l'excellent Quantum theory
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...heory-test.htm

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu confonds avec Oldnoobie je crois.


Tu-tu-tut, laissez-moi en-dehors de vos babillages.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si t'as pas joué à Nomad Soul, tu ne peux pas être un vrai expert CPC.


Les vrais attendent la version Remastered avec les levels additionnels. Mais tu peux pas le savoir, t'es pas un Vrai Expert.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et n'oublie pas de t'enfiler Quantum of Solace et de jouer à.... l'excellent Quantum theory
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/00...heory-test.htm


Quantum euh dis je t'aime, c'est un poème de Victor Hugo qu'il est 'achtment bien, mais jsuis sûr qu'on est capables de changer de sujet avant de faire une L.I.S.T.E. de Quantums.

----------


## Baalim

L'excellent remake du fantastique Wonderboy dragon's curse (ou trap) est à 13 $
https://chrono.gg/?=WonderBoy

Achetayyyyyyy  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

> Achetayyyyyyy


_Baalim, toute dernière phrase du Livre de l'Apocalypsterique, meuglé à la foule fanatisée à l'entrée de la Fnac des Ternes, en 14 après Steam_

----------


## rogercoincoin

non Germaine ! tu es malade !  :haha: 

 !

----------


## Baalim

> _Baalim, toute dernière phrase du Livre de l'Apocalypsterique, meuglé à la foule fanatisée à l'entrée de la Fnac des Ternes, en 14 après Steam_


Tiens en parlant de la fnac, belle démonstration de destruction des stocks en période de soldes :

----------


## Baalim

Nouvelle précommande chez groupees :
https://groupees.com/remute22

5.jeux, 2 $
Avec un ou plusieurs anciens titres interplay dont (va savoir) le dungeon master killer annoncé : stonekeep (ceci être news de l'année 1996)


Fnac Châtelet : 
Super mario kart wii u à -50%
Starfox zero wii u à 15€

----------


## Mrtn77

Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont eu le même souci, mais Voidu me fait des histoires.
La commande que j'ai passée (et bien payée, comme le confirment Voidu et Paypal) ne donne pas lieu à une clé mais à un message peu sympathique : "Under Review: Please contact us at support@voidu.com".

----------


## FB74

> Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont eu le même souci, mais Voidu me fait des histoires.
> La commande que j'ai passée (et bien payée, comme le confirment Voidu et Paypal) ne donne pas lieu à une clé mais à un message peu sympathique : "Under Review: Please contact us at support@voidu.com".


Je voulais juste dire que c'est Baalim qui fait de la pub pour Voidu.  ::ninja:: 
Je dis ça, je dis rien...  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Tu confonds avec Oldnoobie je crois.
> 
> Je vous laisse, c'est l'heure de Code Quantum. Après je me materais la saison 1 de Quantico. Quelle carrière d'auteur ce David Cage quand même,


S'il a pu avoir une relation avec Ellen Page, je veux bien etre dans ses chaussures !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je voulais juste dire que c'est Baalim qui fait de la pub pour Voidu. 
> Je dis ça, je dis rien...


La vraiment question est : est-il actionnaire ?

----------


## FB74

> La vraiment question est : est-il actionnaire ?


Le fait que Voidu soit détenu à 51% par la Baalim Holding Corp située au Bahamas tu veux dire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont eu le même souci, mais Voidu me fait des histoires.
> La commande que j'ai passée (et bien payée, comme le confirment Voidu et Paypal) ne donne pas lieu à une clé mais à un message peu sympathique : "Under Review: Please contact us at support@voidu.com".


Jamais commandé chez eux... C'est ta toute première commande là-bas ?




> S'il a pu avoir une relation avec Ellen Page, je veux bien etre dans ses chaussures !


Quel genre de relation ? Professionnelle ? C'est pas le seul ! Et il y a des gens autrement plus talentueux dans ce cas  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Quel genre de relation ? Professionnelle ? C'est pas le seul ! Et il y a des gens autrement plus talentueux dans ce cas


Moi, on me parle toujours de "projet personnel et professionnel", j'ai toujours eu du mal a distinguer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mrtn77

> Jamais commandé chez eux... C'est ta toute première commande là-bas ?


Oui, première commande sur un compte fraîchement créé. Mais ce serait quand même assez débile d'imposer une période de carence pour des achats en ligne, non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Moi, on me parle toujours de "projet personnel et professionnel", j'ai toujours eu du mal a distinguer.


Ouais, Harvey a le même problème.

----------


## Netrolf

Je sais que ce genre d'info est passée souvent et je ne sais pas/plus si l'offre est nationale, mais de passage à l'espace culturel Leclerc de Beaubreuil près de Limoges j'ai vu qu'il y avait :

- Prey (avec bonus de préco visiblement) à 9.99€
- DOOM (2016) à 9.90€
- Fallout 4 à environ 14€

Tout est en physique et il y a pas mal d'exemplaire dispo.N'habitant pas la région, je ne peux pas m'en procurer pour vous par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi, on me parle toujours de "projet personnel et professionnel", j'ai toujours eu du mal a distinguer.


Ben au niveau personnel, suffit de connaitre un minimum Ellen Page pour ne pas se faire des films (haha).




> Oui, première commande sur un compte fraîchement créé. Mais ce serait quand même assez débile d'imposer une période de carence pour des achats en ligne, non ?


Carence ptet pas, vérif d'identité par contre ? Ça se fait toujours ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

*Wonder Boy* "le récent" à 13$ (10.6€).
Son meilleur prix sur les sites connus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'excellent remake du fantastique Wonderboy dragon's curse (ou trap) est à 13 $
> https://chrono.gg/?=WonderBoy
> 
> Achetayyyyyyy


Oups!  ::P:

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Il y a papers please à 1,79 Euros  sur Steam

Apparemment la dernière fois qu'il a été en bundle c'était en 2014. Il pourrait peut être réapparaitre bientôt...

----------


## Mrtn77

> Carence ptet pas, vérif d'identité par contre ? Ça se fait toujours ?


Je sais pas. Ils ne m'ont rien demandé, et le compte Paypal employé n'a jamais posé le moindre problème.

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de street fighter V arcade edition.
Gratos pour les anciens possesseurs.
Pour les personnages en dlc, faut pas rêver.

----------


## FB74

> Sortie de street fighter V arcade edition.
> Gratos pour les anciens possesseurs.
> Pour les personnages en dlc, faut pas rêver.


Ca change quoi par rapport au V "standard" ? :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Ca change quoi par rapport au V "standard" ?


http://steamcommunity.com/app/310950...0547494218914/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a pas, à chaque fois qu'un jeu de baston prétend proposer des combattants en DLC, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il culmine sur le principe de vente à la découpe (et juste en-dessous, les jeux de voitures avec les DLC bagnoles, encore que souvent il s'agit de simu avec tout un comportement modélisé, pas juste un bonhomme en 2D avec qq animations).

----------


## Supergounou

> Y a pas, à chaque fois qu'un jeu de baston prétend proposer des combattants en DLC, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il culmine sur le principe de vente à la découpe (et juste en-dessous, les jeux de voitures avec les DLC bagnoles, encore que souvent il s'agit de simu avec tout un comportement modélisé, pas juste un bonhomme en 2D avec qq animations).


C'est énormément d'argent l'implémentation d'un nouveau perso dans un jeu de baston, ça ne se limite pas une dizaine d'animations. Il faut lui construire une frame data pour chacun de ses coups, s'arranger pour que les animations soient cohérentes avec cette frame data, et doser l'équilibrage. Selon les devs de Skullgirls, ça avoisinerait le million pour 1 perso.

----------


## Baalim

Assez d'accord même si, personnellement, je trouve le prix des personnages supplémentaires trop élevé  (étrangement, j'ai moins de mal à dépenser le même prix pour des tables de flipper)

Dimensio gratos sur le Windows store.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...o/9n961b2tj2j1

Sundered à moitié prix sur steam.

Warpaint, jeu de stratégie light en VR  à 5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/600150/Warpaint/

Pour les courageux, elex à 20.7€
https://www.play-asia.com/elex-steam/13/70b89n

Evil within 2 à 18.21€
https://www.play-asia.com/the-evil-w...team/13/70bajf

----------


## FB74

> Y a pas, à chaque fois qu'un jeu de baston prétend proposer des combattants en DLC, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il culmine sur le principe de vente à la découpe (et juste en-dessous, les jeux de voitures avec les DLC bagnoles, encore que souvent il s'agit de simu avec tout un comportement modélisé, pas juste un bonhomme en 2D avec qq animations).


Baalim proposerait des DLC à l'avenir: DLC sarcasme, DLC mauvaise foi, etc...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Kingdom come deliverance à 34€ en précommande
https://www.play-asia.com/kingdom-co...team/13/70btol

Ahh, je l'attends, celui-ci, mais je crains un plan à la strike commander...

----------


## Olima

> Ah bordayl... J'ai effacé presque tout mon message 
> 
> Donc evil within 2 à 18.21€,  elex à 20.7€ chez play asia


Tu parles du message deux posts au dessus ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu parles du message deux posts au dessus ?


Ouais, c'est FB74 qui a foutu le bordel dans mon edit.

----------


## Gloppy

Peut-être que ça a déjà été annoncé, mais au cas où :

*Prey* à *9.99€* chez Cultura (et là pas besoin de L.I.S.T.E ; ).

https://www.cultura.com/prey-5055856412151.html

Edit : livraison gratuite en magasin ou à partir de 2.89€ à domicile

----------


## Hankh

> Ouais, c'est FB74 qui a foutu le bordel dans mon edit.


Ce n'est pas pour rien que son avatar est un chat ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est énormément d'argent l'implémentation d'un nouveau perso dans un jeu de baston, ça ne se limite pas une dizaine d'animations. Il faut lui construire une frame data pour chacun de ses coups, s'arranger pour que les animations soient cohérentes avec cette frame data, et doser l'équilibrage. Selon les devs de Skullgirls, ça avoisinerait le million pour 1 perso.


Si l'essentiel du coût et du travail, c'est le calcul de frames et d'animations, comment ils faisaient, les dévs sur PS2 qui te sortaient des jeux de baston avec jusqu'à 50 persos, là où aujourd'hui on sort avec 12 combattants environ, et basta ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ahh, je l'attends, celui-ci, mais je crains un plan à la strike commander...


Ca fait pas un peu doublon avec Black Plague (qui doit être moins joli et moins complet, ptet ?) ?
Les screens font vachement envie, mais je préfère voir trois mois après sa sortie qui en parle et pour en dire quoi. #hypeshallnotpass

----------


## Magnarrok

> Peut-être que ça a déjà été annoncé, mais au cas où :
> 
> *Prey* à *9.99€* chez Cultura (et là pas besoin de L.I.S.T.E ; ).
> 
> https://www.cultura.com/prey-5055856412151.html
> 
> Edit : livraison gratuite en magasin ou à partir de 2.89€ à domicile


*Dishonored 2* aussi ! 

https://www.cultura.com/dishonored-2-5055856407539.html

----------


## FB74

> Ouais, c'est FB74 qui a foutu le bordel dans mon edit.


DLC mauvaise foi gratos visiblement.  ::ninja::

----------


## h0verfly

> Les vrais attendent la version Remastered avec les levels additionnels. Mais tu peux pas le savoir, t'es pas un Vrai Expert.


Ca a été annoncé quand ça?!?

Non parce que je n'arrive pas à le relancer avec ses contrôles d'un autre âge, mais si une version remastered sort, c'est achat direct sans réfléchir.

----------


## pothi

> Je sais pas. Ils ne m'ont rien demandé, et le compte Paypal employé n'a jamais posé le moindre problème.


Si ton problème persiste et que le SAV voidu ne te donne pas satisfaction n'oublie pas de denoncer la transaction sur Paypal. Tu devrais pas trop avoir de mal à te faire rembourser. Et il y a aussi des chances que ça te débloque la situation, les vendeurs ne prennent en général pas le risque de pourrir leur historique Paypal pour pas se faire blacklister. 

Ça donne d'ailleurs des situation assez ridicules j'avais commandé un PC portable sur un site discount américain, rien ne se passe aucunes réponses du SAV etc... J'ouvre une réclamation paypal après 2 mois sans réponses. 2 jours plus tard je reçoit un mail comme quoi mon article viens d'être expédié...

----------


## Mrtn77

> Si ton problème persiste et que le SAV voidu ne te donne pas satisfaction n'oublie pas de denoncer la transaction sur Paypal. Tu devrais pas trop avoir de mal à te faire rembourser. Et il y a aussi des chances que ça te débloque la situation, les vendeurs ne prennent en général pas le risque de pourrir leur historique Paypal pour pas se faire blacklister. 
> 
> Ça donne d'ailleurs des situation assez ridicules j'avais commandé un PC portable sur un site discount américain, rien ne se passe aucunes réponses du SAV etc... J'ouvre une réclamation paypal après 2 mois sans réponses. 2 jours plus tard je reçoit un mail comme quoi mon article viens d'être expédié...


J'ai eu une réponse de Voidu. Ce qui se passe, pour eux, c'est que mon adresse Paypal *principale*, que je n'ai pourtant *pas* utilisée pour payer chez eux, n'est pas celle de mon compte Voidu. (Adresse paypal secondaire et compte Voidu correspondaient bien, évidemment.) Ils ne veulent pas livrer de clé dans ces conditions. 
Mais là où ils sont encore plus cons, c'est qu'ils ne m'ont pas pour autant remboursé !
Du coup, je vais faire résilier la transaction par Paypal.

----------


## Supergounou

> Si l'essentiel du coût et du travail, c'est le calcul de frames et d'animations, comment ils faisaient, les dévs sur PS2 qui te sortaient des jeux de baston avec jusqu'à 50 persos, là où aujourd'hui on sort avec 12 combattants environ, et basta ?


Je ne vois pas trop de quels jeux tu parles, mais je pense que c'était des jeux mal finis, mal équilibrés et/ou de mauvais jeux de combat.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Si l'essentiel du coût et du travail, c'est le calcul de frames et d'animations, comment ils faisaient, les dévs sur PS2 qui te sortaient des jeux de baston avec jusqu'à 50 persos, là où aujourd'hui on sort avec 12 combattants environ, et basta ?


Le multiplateforme, c'est la chie. Rien que la version PC ajoute des tonnes de problèmes de QA.C'est pas du tout le même coût de production, rien que pour les assets (modèles, textures, etc.). Ils doivent aussi amortir le coût global du jeu, qui est astronomique. Sans parler du marketing nécessaire à la promotion.C'est pas le même marché, les habitudes de consommation sont complètement différentes, et il y a vachement plus de concurrence. Ça serait stupide de sortir 50 persos "de base" aujourd'hui juste pour faire plaisir à quelques SJW.

----------


## Ruvon

> [*]C'est pas le même marché, les habitudes de consommation sont complètement différentes, et il y a vachement plus de concurrence. Ça serait stupide de sortir 50 persos "de base" aujourd'hui juste pour faire plaisir à quelques SJW.


C'est moi ou c'est une utilisation inappropriée du terme SJW ?

----------


## fenrhir

> C'est moi ou c'est une utilisation inappropriée du terme SJW ?


Ha, parce qu'il y en a une utilisation appropriée ? Elle a dû mourir sur Internet 0,198 secondes après sa 1re occurrence...

----------


## Ruvon

> Ha, parce qu'il y en a une utilisation appropriée ? Elle a dû mourir sur Internet 0,198 secondes après sa 1re occurrence...


Je suis d'accord, mais habituellement elle sert d'insulte envers ceux qui pensent "pas comme nous". Là c'est sur le prix justifié ou non d'un produit de loisir, je vois encore moins le lien...

----------


## Baalim

Battle chaser 14€  chez amazon
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B01MZC...M8L&ref=plSrch

----------


## KiwiX

Ah bah il était à 12,75 au début des soldes. C'est son nouveau prix définitif, non soldé ?  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah bah il était à 12,75 au début des soldes. C'est son nouveau prix définitif, non soldé ?


Aucune idée. Je n'avais pas encore été voir sur amazon.

A.noter un casque son 3D sound one soldé 59€ à la fnac

https://www.objetconnecte.net/test-3...asque-son-360/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Aucune idée. Je n'avais pas encore été voir sur amazon.


Si tu m'avais pas collée en ignore list, t'en serais pas la  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu m'avais pas collée en ignore list, t'en serais pas la


Wabon ?
Je pensais n'y avoir mis que Ruvon  ::O:

----------


## FB74

> Wabon ?
> Je pensais n'y avoir mis que Ruvon *et Gordor*


?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

c'est pas Gordor qui a mis Baalim en ignore list ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Gordor

> c'est pas Gordor qui a mis Baalim en ignore list ?


Ca fait un bail qu'on a pas vu baalim poster sur ce topic, étrange ...

----------


## Paradox

> C'est énormément d'argent l'implémentation d'un nouveau perso dans un jeu de baston, ça ne se limite pas une dizaine d'animations. Il faut lui construire une frame data pour chacun de ses coups, s'arranger pour que les animations soient cohérentes avec cette frame data, et doser l'équilibrage. Selon les devs de Skullgirls, ça avoisinerait le million pour 1 perso.


Wut ? 1 million pour 1 perso ?! 

Heureusement que ce n'etait pas le cas sur Mass Effect et The Witcher...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait un bail qu'on a pas vu baalim poster sur ce topic, étrange ...


Ouaip, je me demande ce qu'il devient.

Brainteaser bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/brainteaser

Avec le merveilleux stranger in a strange land
http://store.steampowered.com/app/669770/agecheck

Up the irons, au fait.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Wut ? 1 million pour 1 perso ?! 
> 
> Heureusement que ce n'etait pas le cas sur Mass Effect et The Witcher...


C'est pas si choquant que çà quand tu regardes la profondeur d'un Tekken ou tout est absolument ahurissant au niveau animation/frame et pris en compte. C'est un des rares jeux ou tu vois clairement quand tu touches ou ne touches pas. C'est vraiment révélateur dans les derniers coup entre deux joueurs low life et ou le jeux passe en ralenti.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je ne vois pas trop de quels jeux tu parles, mais je pense que c'était des jeux mal finis, mal équilibrés et/ou de mauvais jeux de combat.


Tekken Tag Tournament : 32 persos. Le second opus sorti fin 2012 en compte 56 (une cinquantaine sans les DLC).


KoF 98' : 43 persos + des "transformations"


Marvel Vs Capcom 2 : 56 persos


Def Jam Vendetta : 48 persos (45 sur Def Jam NY)


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Selon les devs de Skullgirls, ça avoisinerait le million pour 1 perso.


Alors l'article est ici : http://www.journaldugamer.com/2013/0...au-personnage/ et le montant cité est de *113.000 €*.
Fais un effort, merde...

----------


## Ruvon

:Popcorn:

----------


## Eradan

> Heureusement que ce n'etait pas le cas sur Mass Effect et The Witcher...


On parle de personnages, pas d'excuses pour des romances à deux balles.

----------


## Baalim

@ Oldnoobie

Il faut quand même noter que la plupart des assets déjà créés sur les précédents opus sont réutilisés sur tekken tag tournament 2 et sur kof98UM.

C'est également un peu vrai pour marvel vs capcom.

Qui plus est, TTT2 use et abuse des reskins de personnages  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Des reskin ? Comme si on réutilisait Ryu pour faire Ken, Gouki, Dan, Sakura, Evil Ryu ?
Sinon c'est pas faux pour les assets, mais du coup SF V, MK X, Capcom/Marvel 3 et consorts, ils ont refait totalement de nouveaux assets ? (C/M 3 peut-être vu l'ancienneté du précédent opus...).

----------


## Paradox

> On parle de personnages, pas d'excuses pour des romances à deux balles.


Au milieu, il y a surtout des quetes, du doublage, de la mocap, etc. Rien de couteux et difficile quoi.

----------


## Whiskey

> Y a pas, à chaque fois qu'un jeu de baston prétend proposer des combattants en DLC, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il culmine sur le principe de vente à la découpe (et juste en-dessous, les jeux de voitures avec les DLC bagnoles, encore que souvent il s'agit de simu avec tout un comportement modélisé, pas juste un bonhomme en 2D avec qq animations).


Boarf les persos ca va encore, on commence a y etre habituer, les saisons pass sont la et ce n'est pas tout les semaines. Mais bon mettre les stages payants, c'est plutot limite.... Sinon oui l'arrivé du mode arcade (sf1 a sf5) dans sf5 est plutôt sympa.

----------


## Baalim

> Des reskin ? Comme si on réutilisait Ryu pour faire Ken, Gouki, Dan, Sakura, Evil Ryu ?
> Sinon c'est pas faux pour les assets, mais du coup SF V, MK X, Capcom/Marvel 3 et consorts, ils ont refait totalement de nouveaux assets ? (C/M 3 peut-être vu l'ancienneté du précédent opus...).


Pour SFV, ça donne effectivement cette impression.
J'imagine qu'ils ne se seraient pas priver de rajouter quelques personnages invendables de sf4 pour booster le rooster day one autrement.

Toubon serait fier de moi.


Pour les amateurs de vieilleries, les jeux quasi confirmés du remute bundle qui débute dans 1 heure sont
http://store.steampowered.com/app/624080/Cyberia/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/70...oject_Mercury/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/613240/Stonekeep/


Thea the awakening à 7.5$
https://chrono.gg/?=TheaTheAwakening

----------


## Eradan

> Au milieu, il y a surtout des quetes, du doublage, de la mocap, etc. Rien de couteux et difficile quoi.


La pêche a été bonne  ::P: 




> rooster


Rooster != roster.

----------


## Baalim

> La pêche a été bonne 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster != roster.


Oops, lapsus  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors l'article est ici : http://www.journaldugamer.com/2013/0...au-personnage/ et le montant cité est de *113.000 €*.
> Fais un effort, merde...


Ça va, c'est juste une erreur d'un 0  ::ninja:: 
En vrai j'étais persuadé de mon chiffre, je ne sais pas où j'ai trouvé une connerie pareil.

----------


## Hilikkus

Pour les amateurs de merveille vidéo ludique  sachez que Call of Duty Infinite Warfare est à 3€ au Carrefour de Lyon Part Dieu

----------


## Baalim

> Pour les amateurs de merveille vidéo ludique  sachez que Call of Duty Infinite Warfare est à 3€ au Carrefour de Lyon Part Dieu


Sacré rabais !
Pour ce que j'en ai vu, le jeu est visuellement très propre.

----------


## Wingi

> Ça va, c'est juste une erreur d'un 0 
> En vrai j'étais persuadé de mon chiffre, je ne sais pas où j'ai trouvé une connerie pareil.


Tu as pensé en francs !

----------


## Baalim

Gros bundle de manga "l'attaque des titans"
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/a...ent=hero_image

Avec, au max, les 22 premiers volumes, les 11 du before the fall et des spin off.

----------


## Paradox

> La pêche a été bonne


Si ca peut me permettre d'etre sarcastique, je prends.

----------


## azack

> Des reskin ? Comme si on réutilisait Ryu pour faire Ken, Gouki, Dan, Sakura, Evil Ryu ?
> Sinon c'est pas faux pour les assets, mais du coup SF V, MK X, Capcom/Marvel 3 et consorts, ils ont refait totalement de nouveaux assets ? (C/M 3 peut-être vu l'ancienneté du précédent opus...).


Personne à joué avec l'émulateur Mame dans les années 2000? On pouvait intégrer des persos de DBZ dans les SF par exemple. Bon fallait pas être trop regardant sur la qualité des frames mais dans mes souvenirs je me suis éclaté avec cette connerie.

----------


## acdctabs

Tu confonds avec MUGEN ^^

----------


## GudulePremier

Dungeon Souls à son prix le plus bas sur Fanatical :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dungeon-souls

----------


## Baalim

Tous les agarest (trpg velu x cochonou) pour 8.39€
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/67637/

Clandestine 5€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/clandestine

----------


## rogercoincoin

Si je peux me permettre.... Clandestine "fonctionne" en coop seulement... tout seul on s'emm***** rapidement !

Ce n'est pas une copie de  Metal gear solid ! (je possède clandestine .. )

----------


## Baalim

Ah, j'avais oublié d'en parler hier mais la fnac solde à -50% quelques jeux 3DS de "premier plan" (fire emblem conquest & echoes, metroid last federation, yokai watch, sega 3D ages collection etc.)

----------


## FB74

T'es sûr que c'est une photo de la Fnac ?  :tired: 
C'est pas une photo de ta collection personnelle (enfin dans une de tes nombreuses pièces) ?  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Gros bundle de manga "l'attaque des titans"
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/a...ent=hero_image
> 
> Avec, au max, les 22 premiers volumes, les 11 du before the fall et des spin off.


Gros ascenseur émotionnel hier soir en recevant le mail HumbleBundle "wéééé un bundle avec le jeu AotT", j'ouvre le mail : des mangas... en VO bien sûr.  J'ai déjà maté la première saison en anime, quelqu'un saurait me dire du coup le nombre de tomes mangas que je me taperais en doublon ? Genre 5 sur 22 ou 21 sur 22 qui recouvrent cette première saison de l'anime ? Merci.

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens, un Groupees que je vais m'acheter après 2 ans d’abstinence parce qu'il y a *Stonekeep* et que j'étais super fan de ce jeu  ::lol:: 
Remute's Treasure Bundle:
https://groupees.com/remute22

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu confonds avec MUGEN ^^


Rah Mugen... je l'avais tellement bourré de persos qu'il était devenu instable. La vraie bonne idée consistait à monter des packs séparés, pour garder un minimum de cohérence, d'équilibrage...
C'était magique ce soft. Je ne sais même pas si à l'époque on avait déjà les cross-over officiels de SFxTekken (ça non, c'est sûr), CapcomxMarvel, etc...

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, un Groupees que je vais m'acheter après 2 ans d’abstinence parce qu'il y a *Stonekeep* et que j'étais super fan de ce jeu 
> Remute's Treasure Bundle:
> https://groupees.com/remute22


C'était pas faute de prévenir durant la préco  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Rah Mugen... je l'avais tellement bourré de persos qu'il était devenu instable. La vraie bonne idée consistait à monter des packs séparés, pour garder un minimum de cohérence, d'équilibrage...
> C'était magique ce soft. Je ne sais même pas si à l'époque on avait déjà les cross-over officiels de SFxTekken (ça non, c'est sûr), CapcomxMarvel, etc...


Les plus vieux crossovers existaient déjà (snk vs capcom)  :;): 

Pour le reste, c'était que du bonheur, ce soft.
Entre celui-ci et visual pinball, j'ai dû passer un nombre d'heures assez absurdes à glander sur du freeware.
Dans les deux cas, j'aurais été ravi de payer pour une version commerciale plus complète.

----------


## Ruvon

> Tiens, un Groupees que je vais m'acheter après 2 ans d’abstinence parce qu'il y a *Stonekeep* et que j'étais super fan de ce jeu 
> Remute's Treasure Bundle:
> https://groupees.com/remute22


Wow  ::O:  C'est quand même violemment pourri le reste. Je vais me tenir loin de tes prochaines clés mystère  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> C'était pas faute de prévenir durant la préco


Ah bah ouais  ::|: 

C'est parce que j'ai pris l'habitude de scroller très rapidement quand je vois écris "Groupees"...

----------


## Baalim

> Gros ascenseur émotionnel hier soir en recevant le mail HumbleBundle "wéééé un bundle avec le jeu AotT", j'ouvre le mail : des mangas... en VO bien sûr.  J'ai déjà maté la première saison en anime, quelqu'un saurait me dire du coup le nombre de tomes mangas que je me taperais en doublon ? Genre 5 sur 22 ou 21 sur 22 qui recouvrent cette première saison de l'anime ? Merci.


Apparemment, la saison 1 s'achève au chapitre 35, soit le début du neuvième tome de l'édition anglaise.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...Titan_chapters

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wow  C'est quand même violemment pourri le reste. Je vais me tenir loin de tes prochaines clés mystère


Cyberia était un classique. Vieux mais classique.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Apparemment, la saison 1 s'achève au chapitre 35, soit le début du neuvième tome de l'édition anglaise.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...Titan_chapters
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberia était un classique. Vieux mais classique.


J'avais acheté le 2 à l'époque. C'était quand même plutôt bof (des phases de gameplay entrecoupées de cinématiques nombreuses et une difficulté plutôt élevée il me semble).

----------


## Baalim

Quelqu'un pour se dévouer ?

ME Andromeda à 10 €
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/m...nne-92-1160332

----------


## talouche

*Carmageddon TDR 200* gratuit sur GOG


MAXIMUM GIVEAWAY -♀️-♂️-♀️-♂️-♀️-♂️ Relive @Carmageddon TDR 2000 for #FREE Why?! Cause @Carmageddon MAX DAMAGE just went DRM-free: http://bit.ly/2ESa5I8  Drive by http://GOG.com  and grab yours! [WARNING: may be offensive to all four senses]

----------


## Paradox

> Quelqu'un pour se dévouer ?
> 
> ME Andromeda à 10 €
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/m...nne-92-1160332


Deja achete lors d'une de tes promos.

En 2 mots, bancal (normal) mais attachant (ME ! Pionner dans une autre galaxie !).

----------


## nightoy

> Deja achete lors d'une de tes promos.
> 
> En 2 mots, bancal (normal) mais attachant (ME ! Pionner dans une autre galaxie !).


c'est tentant mais j'ai un backlog de l'infini. Je dois m'y mettre correctement.

----------


## Paradox

> c'est tentant mais j'ai un backlog de l'infini. Je dois m'y mettre correctement.


J'etais dans la meme situation. Je m'y suis consacre environ ~40h pour 1 run.

----------


## Getz

Tropico 5 Complete Collection (Avec tous les DLC) à 4,86€ sur Base:

https://www.base.com/buy/product/tro...35c586b0016474

----------


## nightoy

> J'etais dans la meme situation. Je m'y suis consacre environ ~40h pour 1 run.


Run sur quoi? Perso j'ai commencé par Hollow Knight, quel jeu ! je dois être à 15h de jeu et très loin encore de le finir.

----------


## Paradox

> Run sur quoi? Perso j'ai commencé par Hollow Knight, quel jeu ! je dois être à 15h de jeu et très loin encore de le finir.


On parlait de Mass Effect Andromeda, vu les bas prix en ce moment. Alzheimer te guette !

----------


## Baalim

Préco be mine bundle 32 lancée chez groupees : 2$ pour 7 jeux dont Starship titanic.

Starship titanic, c'est un vieux titre cd rom qui avait la particularité d'être basé sur une idée de Douglas Adams par une boite montée par Douglas Adams.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...rship_Titanic/

https://groupees.com/bm32

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est plus qu'une idée, Starship Titanic étant bel et bien un roman coécrit par Douglas Adams et Terry Jones. 
Après c'est un cran en dessous de la trilogie en cinq tomes, mais ça se visite plaisamment. 
Le jeu, lui, est tout à fait dispensable à vrai dire, même quand on est fan d'Adams...

----------


## Legnou

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/planet-coaster
Planet coaster pour moins de 10 Euroboules.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> J'etais dans la meme situation. Je m'y suis consacre environ ~40h pour 1 run.


Le mieux avec ce ME Andromeda : refaire une partie (New Game + donc..) au niveau Folie + mods de Nexus.... ben c'est presque très sympa tout çà...  ::love::

----------


## Setzer

> Gros ascenseur émotionnel hier soir en recevant le mail HumbleBundle "wéééé un bundle avec le jeu AotT", j'ouvre le mail : des mangas... en VO bien sûr.  J'ai déjà maté la première saison en anime, quelqu'un saurait me dire du coup le nombre de tomes mangas que je me taperais en doublon ? Genre 5 sur 22 ou 21 sur 22 qui recouvrent cette première saison de l'anime ? Merci.


A priori la saison 1 se termine au niveau du tome 8.

Pareil ce qui me fait chier c'est que les mangas soient en va..

----------


## Ouamdu

> Pareil ce qui me fait chier c'est que les mangas soient en va..


Ça veut rien dire.

----------


## Baalim

> Ça veut rien dire.


Ben si, VA = Version Anglaise.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je vais rester sur l'anime, je materai la suite à l'occaz. C'est des mecs qui jouent à Spider-man contre des géants qui défoncent des murailles, ça rendra mieux en vidéo qu'en vignettes découpées à enchaîner le doigt sur l'écran en butant sur un terme de temps en temps. Mais je vous remercie pour l'éclairage sur les tomes.

----------


## Setzer

> Ben si, VA = Version Anglaise.


Merci Baalim. La vo étant en japonais la version humble est une traduction anglaise donc VA. Par contre le bundle contient aussi les spinoff notamment sur la precedente guerre, et artbook.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci Baalim. La vo étant en japonais la version humble est une traduction anglaise donc VA. Par contre le bundle contient aussi les spinoff notamment sur la precedente guerre, et artbook.


Le dernier palier est pas mal du tout pour moins cher que le prix de deux tomes papier FR.
Je l'ai pris malgré le fait que j'ai dû lire au moins 17 ou 18 tomes avant ça.

D'ailleurs, pour répondre à Oldnoobie, je crois bien que je préfère la version manga à l'anime.

----------


## Hilikkus

> *Carmageddon TDR 200* gratuit sur GOG
> 
> 
> MAXIMUM GIVEAWAY ��-♀️��-♂️��-♀️��-♂️��-♀️��-♂️�� Relive @Carmageddon TDR 2000 for #FREE Why?! Cause @Carmageddon MAX DAMAGE just went DRM-free: http://bit.ly/2ESa5I8  Drive by http://GOG.com  and grab yours! [WARNING: may be offensive to all four senses]


Alors celui là, même gratuit, n'y touchez pas. C'est vraiment une grosse bouse!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Entre celui-ci et visual pinball, j'ai dû passer un nombre d'heures assez absurdes à glander sur du freeware.
> Dans les deux cas, j'aurais été ravi de payer pour une version commerciale plus complète.


Frets on Fire, c'était vraiment sympa aussi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs, pour répondre à Oldnoobie, je crois bien que je préfère la version manga à l'anime.


C'est dommage, t'aurais expliqué un peu pourquoi, j'aurais pas été loin de prendre ce bundle... alors que là j'expecte, j'expecte, du coup l'auteur va mourir de faim sans ses royalties...
C'est pas de pho, si tu la ramen il aura moins de sushi... au lieu de ça tu prends le maki...

----------


## Isokino

*Elite dangerous* = 6,12€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elite-dangerous
*
Season Pass (Horizon)* =  12,25€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...ns-season-pass
*
Elite dangerous + Season Pass (Horizon) + Bonus skin* = 19,6€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...deluxe-edition

----------


## znokiss

> Frets on Fire, c'était vraiment sympa aussi !


Puisqu'on parle Freeware sympas, le Street of Rage Remake (SORR) est une petite tuerie. Faut un peu fouiner sur le net pour le trouver mais je le conseille à tous-te-s.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Elite dangerous* = 6,12€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elite-dangerous
> *
> Season Pass (Horizon)* =  12,25€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...ns-season-pass
> *
> Elite dangerous + Season Pass (Horizon) + Bonus skin* = 19,6€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...deluxe-edition


Super promo, ceux qu'ils l'ont pas foncez !

----------


## luke2fr

> Les plus vieux crossovers existaient déjà (snk vs capcom)


xmen vs sf et marvel super heroes vs sf étaient sorti bien avant en cps2 (puis sur saturn je crois)  :;):

----------


## talouche

> Alors celui là, même gratuit, n'y touchez pas. C'est vraiment une grosse bouse!


ha! merci pour l'info je ne connaissais pas du tout cette version...

----------


## Zerger

> Alors celui là, même gratuit, n'y touchez pas. C'est vraiment une grosse bouse!


 ::huh:: 

Ah bon? Perso, je trouve que c'est le plus réussi de la série : il t'oblige un minimum à jouer la course, chose dont tu te foutais royalement dans le deux. Et c'est aussi celui qui propose le plus de challenge, faut quand même savoir bien piloter ses voitures pour gagner.

----------


## nightoy

> Puisqu'on parle Freeware sympas, le Street of Rage Remake (SORR) est une petite tuerie. Faut un peu fouiner sur le net pour le trouver mais je le conseille à tous-te-s.


tu es une personne de goût. Mais question élémentaire mon cher Watson : peut-on y jouer en coop en ligne?

----------


## Paradox

> Le mieux avec ce ME Andromeda : refaire une partie (New Game + donc..) au niveau Folie + mods de Nexus.... ben c'est presque très sympa tout çà...


Quels mods par exemple ? Parce que ca ne fait pas tellement rever, comme ca...

----------


## DLTSMan

C'est quoi un season pass?

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est une season qui se prostitue.

Blague à part, c'est l'ensemble des DLC pour un jeu, réunis en un gros "pack".

----------


## Paradox

> tu es une personne de goût. Mais question élémentaire mon cher Watson : peut-on y jouer en coop en ligne?


Je plussoie ! Toute ma petite enfance !

----------


## Kargadum

> C'est une season qui se prostitue.
> 
> Blague à part, c'est l'ensemble des DLC pour un jeu, réunis en un gros "pack".


Je rajouterais que cela réuni en un gros pack les dlc d'une "saison" d'un jeu. Un jeu peut n'avoir qu'une saison, et donc cela touche tous ses dlc, mais cela peut aussi représenter un nombre déterminé de dlc, ou tous les dlc d'une année par exemple. Il faut être vigilant!  :Emo:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Alors celui là, même gratuit, n'y touchez pas. C'est vraiment une grosse bouse!


Carmageddon TDR 2000 c'est surtout le seul épisode qui n'a pas été développé par Stainless Software (à l'époque la série appartenait à son éditeur, Eidos, qui avait confié cet épisode à Torus Games).

Stainless Software a récupéré les droits de toute la série, et l'a mise sur GoG.
Dans le descriptif du jeu ils précisent :
-Certains d'entre vous avaient mis ce jeu dans leur Wishlist, donc à l'occasion de la sortie de la franchise sur GoG, on le met aussi.
-La "bouse" de la série (enfin eux ils disent 'turd', littéralement "tas d'excrément" )





> Another Warning ! Don't say we didn't warn you...
> Stainless Games had no involvement in the development of Carmageddon: TDR 2000. So, you have been warned.





> Overview - The turd game in the Carmageddon series :
> Yes, it's the game literally... SOME of you asked for! And so, in the spirit of "well, alright then, if you insist..." we present the third game in the Carmageddon series, in the knowledge that some of you Carma fans out there would like to have a complete Carmageddon collection in your GOG library. Nothing wrong with that.

----------


## Zerger

En quoi c'est une bouse ce jeu ? huh: J'arrive pas à comprendre

----------


## toufmag

> *Elite dangerous* = 6,12€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elite-dangerous
> *
> Season Pass (Horizon)* =  12,25€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...ns-season-pass
> *
> Elite dangerous + Season Pass (Horizon) + Bonus skin* = 19,6€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...deluxe-edition



Acheté !!

----------


## Baalim

Chrnonicle bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/chronicle-bundle

Avec quand même 2dark, anarcute, pang, aurion dans l'avant dernier palier à 7.4€*

Et Chronicles of Teddy dans le palier d'avant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> xmen vs sf et marvel super heroes vs sf étaient sorti bien avant en cps2 (puis sur saturn je crois)


Ah, je savais bien que j'avais oublié un truc.
Tiens, en parlant de la saturn, sega y avait sorti Fighter megamix qui mélangeait ses propres séries de vs fighters.



Virtual reality bundle chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...x-steam-bundle

Humm, ça m'a l'air tout pourri.

----------


## Graouu

> Achet*ez* !!

----------


## Baalim

Gros casu bundle à 1.49$
https://www.bunchkeys.com/

----------


## Dark Kariya

> En quoi c'est une bouse ce jeu ? huh: J'arrive pas à comprendre


Comme le dit barba, le fait que ce soit Torus Games et pas Stainless Games aux commandes (pour l'histoire, SCI aurait demandé à SG de préparer un 3ème épisode à la suite; SG avait refusé -> le bébé à Torus Games), chose qui se ressent et que les fans des orignaux ont vite renié (le jeu a fait un flop comparé aux autres).
Mais je dirais que le jeu de mot entre "Third" et "Turd" compte aussi en ligne de compte: TDR 2000 n'est pas une véritable "Turd" en soi, mais l'épisode le moins intéressant de la série.




> -Certains d'entre vous avaient mis ce jeu dans leur Wishlist, donc à l'occasion de la sortie de la franchise sur GoG, on le met aussi.


Moui, c'est le même descriptif que sur STEAM où ils ont juste changé le nom de la plate-forme.

----------


## Baalim

Angels fall first.à 10.79€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ls_Fall_First/

Ça fait un moment que ce jeu m'intrigue.

----------


## Paradox

> Angels fall first.à 10.79€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ls_Fall_First/
> 
> Ça fait un moment que ce jeu m'intrigue.


Exactement ce que je me disais.

J'ai l'impression que c'est le genre de jeu dont j'ai reve toute ma vie... Mais y-t-il une bonne base de joueurs ?

----------


## Baalim

Promo final fantasy sur le humble store
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...y-winter-sale/

----------


## odji

un autre  bundle de remute de jeux retro et casu pour 4$:
https://groupees.com/bm32
oh wait :/

Apres achat d'un bundle 10% de reduc via un coupon pour le site cousin:
https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/b...otakubundle-12

carried away chez chrono.
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Ruvon

> Chrnonicle bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/chronicle-bundle
> 
> Avec quand même 2dark, anarcute, pang, aurion dans l'avant dernier palier à 7.4€*
> 
> Et Chronicles of Teddy dans le palier d'avant.


C'est même pas mal, il y a aussi A Normal Lost Phone, et KILL THE FUCKING BAD GUY !!! Ce qui doit faire resurgir des frissons chez certains  ::ninja:: 

Par contre pas nécessaire d'aller jusqu'au dernier palier je pense...




> un autre  bundle de remute de jeux retro et casu pour 4$:
> https://groupees.com/bm32


C'est pas si pire, c'est déjà beaucoup moins dégueu que le précédent groupees avec juste Stonekeep.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Promo final fantasy sur le humble store
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...y-winter-sale/


C'est nul y a pas le XII  ::ninja:: 

12 jours !  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est nul y a pas le XII 
> 
> 12 jours !


J'allais dire la meme chose  :Vibre:

----------


## bbd

> C'est même pas mal, il y a aussi A Normal Lost Phone, et KILL THE FUCKING BAD GUY !!! Ce qui doit faire resurgir des frissons chez certains


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> un autre  bundle de remute de jeux retro et casu pour 4$:
> https://groupees.com/bm32
> oh wait :/
> 
> Apres achat d'un bundle 10% de reduc via un coupon pour le site cousin:
> https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/b...otakubundle-12
> 
> carried away chez chrono.
> https://chrono.gg/


Tiens ? J'aurais juré qu'il n'y avait aucun bonus sur ce be mine hier soir.  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Je confirme les dires de ce Monsieur.
Il y avait une bonne raison pour que je ne cite pas ce sombre étron maléfique et ce n'était pas que la flemme.

Berserk et kingdom hearts remix collection à 24€ chacun sur fnac.com
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1010634...-PlayStation-4
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1031011...-PlayStation-4

----------


## Evilblacksheep

A normal lost phone est plutot pas mal, je ne vois pas ce qui vous fait vomir  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> A normal lost phone est plutot pas mal, je ne vois pas ce qui vous fait vomir


Je parlais uniquement de kill the bad dev'

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un exemplaire de "a normal lost phone" à m'échanger  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Oh, désolée j'avais mal compris vu que Ruvon citait les deux.

----------


## bbd

> Je parlais uniquement de kill the bad dev'


Oui, moi aussi. J'aurais du enlever A normal lost phone dans la citation.

----------


## Ruvon

Vous dites ça parce que c'est un mauvais souvenir pour vous  :Cigare: 

Et pour citer un mec qu'on entend beaucoup trop sur ce topic : "Steam direct a démontré, par l'absurde certes, que Bad rats n'était pas si nul". Kill The Bad Guy étant moins nul que Bad Rats... CQFD  :Cigare:

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Quels mods par exemple ? Parce que ca ne fait pas tellement rever, comme ca...


Ben nexus est ton ami...
https://www.nexusmods.com/masseffectandromeda
j'utilise :
- Balanced Weapons 
- Pretty Cora  
- MEA Fixpack    ( il ya toujours des bugs... et comme Bioware ne reviendra plus sur le jeu...)
- Shorter Landing and Departure Cinematics  (ce Mass effect est pas verbeux... il est imbus de lui même.. les cinématiques trop longues.. c'est lourd !)
- Romance For All  (Oui.. je veux me taper tout le monde !! Il y a des combinaisons uniquement avec perso Homme ou femme.. du coup certains flirts n'ont pas de la voix avec le bon sexe... bref pas de voix.. mais çà marche..!  il faut mettre les sous titres..  )
- Unmasked Peebee  (me taper la sœur de Zorro.. très peu pour moi...  :-(   au passage, cette asari est vraiment des traits TROP humains , dans son visage... )
- HR Default Scott Shaved  (désolé.. je suis plus trentenaire et j'ai fait l'armée.. jamais j'ai vu un gradé avec un barbe dégueulasse de trois jours... )
- Vetra No Visor  (je l'aime bien comme çà...ah.. ces Turians avec leur viseur.. c'est grave quand même...) 
- Better Squad  (non parce que les membres de ma "A team" sont vraiment des "manches" par défaut..  ils crèvent comme des mouches... là on rééquilibre .. mais il faut jouer en Hardcore minimum ..)

Il y en a d'autres.. à toi de voir. (Sniper les ennemis jusqu'à 2 kilomètres, etc.)
Tu vas avoir besoin de  Frosty Tool Suite     .
Si tu connais Nexus mod manager, c'est le même principe. cela démarre au poil et tout fonctionne.

----------


## Baalim

> Vous dites ça parce que c'est un mauvais souvenir pour vous 
> 
> Et pour citer un mec qu'on entend beaucoup trop sur ce topic : "Steam direct a démontré, par l'absurde certes, que Bad rats n'était pas si nul". Kill The Bad Guy étant moins nul que Bad Rats... CQFD


Je ne le connais pas mais ça m'a l'air d'être un sage.

Violett gratos :
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...away_menu_item

----------


## Mamadou

> Angels fall first.à 10.79€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ls_Fall_First/
> 
> Ça fait un moment que ce jeu m'intrigue.


Ca fait penser à un vieux mode de HL2 avec la même idée (vaisseau + fps) mais impossible de retrouver le nom

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait penser à un vieux mode de HL2 avec la même idée (vaisseau + fps) mais impossible de retrouver le nom


C'est effectivement la version commerciale d'un ancien mod  :;):

----------


## jujupatate

> Ca fait penser à un vieux mode de HL2 avec la même idée (vaisseau + fps) mais impossible de retrouver le nom


Eternal Silence?

----------


## Mamadou

> Eternal Silence?


Exactement ! Merci

----------


## pipoop

Oui mais sont ce le meilleur ?
(il m'intrigue aussi ce jeu)

----------


## pothi

Hob à 25% ce W-E sur steam

Pas vraiment allé voir ailleurs si il était moins cher mais il me tente bien à 15€

----------


## Baalim

> Oui mais sont ce le meilleur ?
> (il m'intrigue aussi ce jeu)


Le problème, c'est qu'il est assez dépeuplé.
Il y a des bots pour tous les modes de jeu mais pas de campagne solo

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le Point&Click Definitive Bundle revient pour 8 jours de plus *sur Indiegala*.



Pour 4,99$ le bundle contient :
-*Deponia Doomsday*
-*Silence*
-Kelvin and the Infamous Machine
-Super Turbo Demon Busters!
-*Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 20th Anniversary Edition*
-Odysseus Kosmos and his Robot Quest: Adventure Game
-Yesterday Origins
-The Journey Down: Chapter Two
-Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders

Ainsi qu'un bon de réduction de 66% sur Beholder

Quasiment que du bon, dont le 4eme épisode de Deponia, la suite de The Whispered World/Chroniques de Sadwick (Silence), le remaster de Gabriel Knight 1...

----------


## Getz

> Hob à 25% ce W-E sur steam
> 
> Pas vraiment allé voir ailleurs si il était moins cher mais il me tente bien à 15€


Franchement fonce! Il a des défauts indéniables, mais personnellement j'ai adoré.

----------


## Baalim

Brutal angel à 2.5$ chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Getz

> Brutal angel à 2.5$ chez chrono.gg
> https://chrono.gg/


Chez moi c'est écrit "Furious Angels"

----------


## Baalim

> Chez moi c'est écrit "Furious Angels"


Ouais bon, brutal, furious...c'est pareil tout ça

----------


## Paradox

> Ouais bon, brutal, furious...c'est pareil tout ça


Tu melanges cause et consequence.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Vu que l'édition de base n'est plus dispo sur steam depuis la sortie du arcade edition, je me demande ce qui se passe quand on active ce SFV à 13.19 €  ::siffle:: 

https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...team/13/709asd

Gravity rush 2 soldé dans diverses fnac à 12 €
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...nse-92-1161927

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Eternal Silence?


 :Gerbe: 

Oops pardon, réflexe dû à des souvenirs d'un KLJV  ::P:

----------


## Montigny

5 petits puzzles games sur steam pour 3.86€ (-22%)

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ng_Puzzle_Box/

Personnellement , j'en attendait pas grand chose , mais je me suis surpris à avancer dans ces jeux. 

Attention toutefois , il n'y quasiment pas de tutos , donc on tâtonne au début...

----------


## Supergounou

> 5 petits puzzles games sur steam pour 3.86€ (-22%)


Hook, Zenge et Klocki sont très sympas, ça se termine chacun en 1h mais c'est reposant  ::): 
Pas testé les 2 autres.

----------


## Mastaba

> *Elite dangerous* = 6,12€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elite-dangerous
> *
> Season Pass (Horizon)* =  12,25€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...ns-season-pass
> *
> Elite dangerous + Season Pass (Horizon) + Bonus skin* = 19,6€
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/e...deluxe-edition


Et ca vaut le coups ou pas le season pass du commander deluxe truc? (qui coûte plus cher que jeu+season pass)

----------


## pothi

> Et ca vaut le coups ou pas le season pass du commander deluxe truc? (qui coûte plus cher que jeu+season pass)


Bof c'est des skins pour des petits vaisseaux pas sur que l'utilité soit énorme. à la limite le cobra va t'occuper un petit bout de temps et le viper reste un bon chasseur.

lien du pack sur steam qui te met des photos des skins achetés

Ps: 31% de review positives sur steam ça te laisse imaginer à quel point c'est intéressant comme pack  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Et le season pass en lui même?

----------


## Baalim

Vikings, wolves of midgard à 9 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vi...ves-of-midgard

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et le season pass en lui même?


Non. Le mieux c'est de mettre 6€, d'y jouer, et de voir si on se lasse du grind au bout de 50h, ou de la complexité du "fitting" des vaisseaux pour les adapter au transport/combat/exploration, ou de la répétitivité.
50h c'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu en contrebandier pour changer mon vaisseau de base pour un cobra MK II et financer le passage sur un autre, mais finalement le tuning de vaisseau m'a gavé (j'étais opti contrebande, le jeu a rendu les interceptions inévitables et j'en ai eu marre de me faire choper sans cesse et de devoir re-tuner le vaisseau avec options combats, bi-classer quand on débute c'est pas simple).

Une fois les bases acquises et les dizaines d'heures enfilées, il sera toujours temps de prendre le DLC sur une autre solde. 

L'idée n'est pas tant d'économiser 10 centimes en prenant le tout, tout de suite, que de s'apprendre à ne pas forcément acheter systématiquement les packs jeu+DLC sans forcément être sûr que le jeu nous plaise.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> L'idée n'est pas tant d'économiser 10 centimes en prenant le tout, tout de suite, que de s'apprendre à ne pas forcément acheter systématiquement les packs jeu+DLC sans forcément être sûr que le jeu nous plaise.


Mais, en fait il faut prendre des jeux qui nous plaisent ?  ::blink:: 
Je croyais qu'on achetait des jeux sans y jouer sur ce topic...

----------


## Graouu

> Et le season pass en lui même?


Horizon te permettra de faire des missions sur le sol des planètes avec un SRV (Surface Recon Vehicles) et de faire des jolis screenshots sur les dites planètes.

Après oui, il est plus raisonnable de ne prendre qu'Elite Dangerous afin de voir si le jeu plait vraiment. Attention, on est vraiment beaucoup plus dans la simulation que dans du piew piew classique au pad. De plus, le jeu prendra une tout autre dimension avec un hotas qui est parfait pour l'immersion. Mais c'est un investissement supplémentaire. \o Fly Safe Cmdr.

----------


## odji

Dark Souls 3 pour 10 balles.
https://www.voidu.com/en/dark-souls-iii

j'hesite :/

----------


## Hurtplug

tu devrais pas.

----------


## Graouu

> tu devrais pas.


Pareil.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi qui n'ai jamais réussi à passer le tout premier boss, je conseille d'hésiter !
J'ai pas trop insisté non plus mais ça m'a vite lassé.

----------


## KiwiX

> Moi qui n'ai jamais réussi à passer le tout premier boss, je conseille d'hésiter !
> J'ai pas trop insisté non plus mais ça m'a vite lassé.


:| le niveau. T'es le frangin de darkmanticora ?

----------


## Graouu

> Moi qui n'ai jamais réussi à passer le tout premier boss, je conseille d'hésiter !
> J'ai pas trop insisté non plus mais ça m'a vite lassé.


Dark Souls n'est pas difficile, il est exigeant avec le joueur. Ce n'est pas un BTA. Il faut prêter attention à son ennemi, bien étudier les patterns.... Mais oui le premier boss, quand on est pas habitué, pique un peu. Après en persistant, çà passe tout seul. Franchement ce serait dommage de passer à côté d'un monument du jeu vidéo pour si peu.

----------


## KiwiX

> Dark Souls n'est pas difficile, il est exigeant avec le joueur. Ce n'est pas un BTA. Il faut prêter attention à son ennemi, bien étudier les patterns.... Mais oui le premier boss, quand on est pas habitué, pique un peu. Après en persistant, çà passe tout seul. Franchement ce serait dommage de passer à côté d'un monument du jeu vidéo pour si peu.


Non mais là, il parle du premier boss sur DS3 si j'ai bien compris (soit le boss le plus gratuit de l'histoire de DS), c'est dommage de pas le recommander pour ça D: Surtout que c'est le meilleur dark souls (après Bloodborne) :3

----------


## Wabert

> Non mais là, il parle du premier boss sur DS3 si j'ai bien compris (soit le boss le plus gratuit de l'histoire de DS), c'est dommage de pas le recommander pour ça D: Surtout que *c'est le meilleur dark souls* (après Bloodborne) :3


Sûrement pas. Mais c'est pas le lieu d'en débattre  ::P: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, à ce prix ça reste un bon jeu oui.

----------


## pesos

> Surtout que c'est le meilleur dark souls (après Bloodborne) :3


This  :B):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Non mais là, il parle du premier boss sur DS3 si j'ai bien compris (soit le boss le plus gratuit de l'histoire de DS), c'est dommage de pas le recommander pour ça D: Surtout que c'est le meilleur dark souls (après Bloodborne) :3


Le chevalier T-Rex ?
Il est SUPER dur !!!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sur Dark Souls 1 (4.90€) j'étais allé beaucoup plus loin car ça me donnait envie d'y aller et de persévérer, refaire encore et encore jusqu'à y arriver. Quelques mois après, je vois passer une promo pour Dark Souls 3 (23€ il me semble), tout le monde est enthousiasmé par cette promo, je cède et j'y replonge gaiement (si on peut dire pour ce genre de jeu  ::P: ) mais impossible de retrouver cette motivation une fois arrivé au premier boss d'essayer encore et encore... 
Donc pour moi ce n'était pas un bon plan d'acheter le 3.  ::): 
Et même à 10€, à refaire je les mettrai dans un autre jeu.
Mais tout dépend du joueur, de sa persévérance et son humeur !

----------


## Stelarc

> Donc pour moi ce n'était pas un bon plan d'acheter le 3.


Non mais t'as même pas commencé le 3 en fait. ::):

----------


## Valenco

Je suppose que cette version de DS 3 est sans les DLC. Du coup, je me questionne pour savoir si je saute sur l'affaire ou si j'attend patiemment une promo sur la version complète, sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite car je viens de débuter le 2.

Oui, je sais, j'ai des soucis.

----------


## pesos

Si t'es pas pressé autant attendre de trouver la deluxe à un prix sympa  :;):

----------


## pothi

> Je suppose que cette version de DS 3 est sans les DLC. Du coup, je me questionne pour savoir si je saute sur l'affaire ou si j'attend patiemment une promo sur la version complète, sachant que je n'y jouerai pas tout de suite car je viens de débuter le 2.
> 
> Oui, je sais, j'ai des soucis.


Le stressé des DLC  ::lol::

----------


## Valenco

> Si t'es pas pressé autant attendre de trouver la deluxe à un prix sympa


Oui, je vais faire comme ça. Maintenant, je suis déstressé des DLC.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## odji

allez, c'est pris vous m'avez convaincu  ::): 

il y a un ptit code a mettre pour qq centimes: 3% off with Voidu3

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je croyais qu'on achetait des jeux sans y jouer sur ce topic...


C'est ce qu'on fait, mais certains essaient de se soigner.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le jeu prendra une tout autre dimension avec un hotas qui est parfait pour l'immersion. Mais c'est un investissement supplémentaire. \o Fly Safe Cmdr.


Un ptit Thrustmaster 16000M à 30-40€ en neuf, ça permet déjà de faire un peu joujou pour pas trop cher  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Un ptit Thrustmaster 16000M à 30-40€ en neuf, ça permet déjà de faire un peu joujou pour pas trop cher


La manette PS4 peut suffire, mais c'est vraiment parce que je peux pas brancher mon Sidewinder Freestyle Pro chéri sur un PC récent  :Emo:

----------


## pothi

Hérésie!!!!!

Non sérieux clavier souris ou un bon joystick . Allez si vraiment tu veux jouer à la manette il faut au minimum paramétrer un voice attack à coté pour avoir accès aux commandes que tu peux pas binder sur la manette.

Car il y a énormément de commandes utiles sur élite et il est nécéssaire de les avoir à portée de main pour être éfficace.

Mais bon je suis chasseur de prime sur élite. Il est probable qu'on puisse faire de l'exploration avec 20% des commandes.

----------


## Oldnoobie

L'avantage d'une simu spatiale c'est que le clavier peut très bien imiter un tableau de commandes. 
J'utilisais le stick pour déplacer le vaisseau, pour tirer avec la gâchette, l'immersion tient à ça.
Pour la vue, en combat c'est insuffisant mais pour se balader, une webcam avec FaceTrackNoIr permet de tourner la tête en vrai et en jeu.
J'avais bindé toutes les poussées sur le clavier alphanumérique, avec le Zéro Poussée sur 5, ensuite 25, 50, 75, 100 sur 6 7 8 9 et les négatives sur 4 3 2 1. 
J'avais plus besoin de toucher à la minuscule manette des gaz.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais, en fait il faut prendre des jeux qui nous plaisent ? 
> Je croyais qu'on achetait des jeux sans y jouer sur ce topic...


Ça, c'était avant. Maintenant, il paraît que la mode est à la vidange de backlog. Même moi, je me suis mis à jouer à mes jeux (enfin, au moins un par an). C'est dire  :Cigare: 

KC deliverance à 34 € parce que tout le monde sait que la préco, c'est le bien.

https://www.play-asia.com/kingdom-co...team/13/70btol

----------


## Highlander

> Ça, c'était avant. Maintenant, il paraît que la mode est à la vidange de backlog. Même moi, je me suis mis à jouer à mes jeux (enfin, au moins un par an). C'est dire


N'est-ce pas un signe annonciateur de l'Apocalypse ?!  ::o:

----------


## nova

> Ça, c'était avant. Maintenant, il paraît que la mode est à la vidange de backlog. Même moi, je me suis mis à jouer à mes jeux (enfin, au moins un par an). C'est dire


Moi j'en fait un par lettre. La j'ai fait un jeu en D (darkest dungeon) et j'attaque un jeu en S (Subnautica). Bon par contre j'ai mal choisi , ils sont loooooooooongs.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est surtout que Subnautica, la release est pour très bientôt (qq semaines au plus), du coup tu pourrais jouer à autre chose maintenant et y revenir un peu plus tard.

----------


## Paradox

> L'idée n'est pas tant d'économiser 10 centimes en prenant le tout, tout de suite, que de s'apprendre à ne pas forcément acheter systématiquement les packs jeu+DLC sans forcément être sûr que le jeu nous plaise.





> Mais, en fait il faut prendre des jeux qui nous plaisent ? 
> Je croyais qu'on achetait des jeux sans y jouer sur ce topic...


Je suis totalement d'accord avec Oldnoobie. Certains y verront un exces de franchise au lieu du sarcasme habituel mais tant pis, avec un peu de chance, ca fera un bout de chemin dans l'esprit de certains.

Tant qu'a etre sur ce topic, autant dire quelque chose : "Quand on pense qu’il suffirait que les gens n’achètent plus pour que ça ne se vende pas !"comme Coluche disait. 

On vote avec son portefeuille. EA l'a quelque peu compris avec Star Wars Battlefront 2 recemment, avec les lootboxes integrees. N'oubliez pas que les editeurs cherchent de nouveaux business models et, comme avec les DLCs il y a quelques annees, pensent l'avoir trouve avec les lootboxes. Donc, pour faire simple, n'achetez pas tout et n'importe quoi, meme (surtout) si vous en avez les moyens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça, c'était avant. Maintenant, il paraît que la mode est à la vidange de backlog. Même moi, je me suis mis à jouer à mes jeux (enfin, au moins un par an). C'est dire 
> 
> KC deliverance à 34 € parce que tout le monde sait que la préco, c'est le bien.
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/kingdom-co...team/13/70btol


On t'attend toujours pour participer a l'event.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

D.a.n.s. T.e.s .r.ê.v.e.s



Apparemment, des gens ont vu des titan fall 2 à 9 € à la fnac des ternes et, évidemment, aujourd'hui, je ne pouvais pas y passer  :tired:

----------


## nova

> C'est surtout que Subnautica, la release est pour très bientôt (qq semaines au plus), du coup tu pourrais jouer à autre chose maintenant et y revenir un peu plus tard.


Date de sortie : 23 janvier. En effet .
 ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

Cladun WX2 : 3.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cladun-x2

The surge...8€   ::O: 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1044745...urge-PC-Jeu-PC

Également aragami 4€, mafia 3 6€, expedition vikings et the dwarves à 12€ chacun.

 pour les rares possesseurs de Vita, akiba's beat et stein;gates sont à 16 et 20 € respectivement.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Date de sortie : 23 janvier. En effet .


 :Vibre:  demaaaaain  :Vibre:

----------


## Graouu

> Cladun WX2 : 3.5€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cladun-x2
> 
> The surge...8€  
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1044745...urge-PC-Jeu-PC
> 
> Également aragami 4€, mafia 3 6€, expedition vikings et the dwarves à 12€ chacun.
> 
>  pour les rares possesseurs de Vita, akiba's beat et stein;gates sont à 16 et 20 € respectivement.


The Surge vaut le coup quand même, enfin bon, faut aimer les DS/like...

----------


## erynnie

> The Surge vaut le coup quand même, enfin bon, faut aimer les DS/like...


Je serai presque tenté mais j'ai peur de ne pas supporter la DA dégueulasse  :Cryb:

----------


## Getz

> Je serai presque tenté mais j'ai peur de ne pas supporter la DA dégueulasse


Il y a une démo dispo sur Steam, si tu veux te faire un avis avant  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> D.a.n.s. T.e.s .r.ê.v.e.s
> 
> 
> 
> Apparemment, des gens ont vu des titan fall 2 à 9 € à la fnac des ternes et, évidemment, aujourd'hui, je ne pouvais pas y passer


C'est con t'aurais pu croiser feu Sylvine les brandissant à tout le monde en assurant que si-si, sur la durée, ça aller niquer BF1 que personne n'achète vraiment ou COD WWII qui va se planter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Date de sortie : 23 janvier. En effet .


Ah ben my bad, par excès de prudence j'étais en pause (j'ai dû y jouer 10 minutes, le temps qu'il fasse nuit, de rien voir sous l'eau et me faire courser par un poisson qui tape les noobs).
Du coup t'es pile dans le timing !

----------


## moutaine

> The surge...8€

----------


## Eradan

> Dark Souls n'est pas difficile, il est exigeant avec la mémoire.


Je me devais de rectifier ce message.

----------


## Paradox

> Dark Souls n'est pas difficile, il est exigeant avec le joueur. Ce n'est pas un BTA. Il faut prêter attention à son ennemi, bien étudier les patterns.... Mais oui le premier boss, quand on est pas habitué, pique un peu. Après en persistant, çà passe tout seul. Franchement ce serait dommage de passer à côté d'un monument du jeu vidéo pour si peu.


Surtout que le 1e boss n'est rien !  :;): 

Et je plussoie : Dark Souls est difficile parce qu'exigeant et que les joueurs, majoritairement casu et non-impliques dans leur(s) jeu(x), n'y sont pas habitues. Il suffit de passer le cap en s'accrochant.

----------


## scritche

Prey à 14,99€ et déduction de 50% en fin de ticket de caisse au carrouf de Drogenbos ( Bruxelles), ce qui fait 7.5€

Pas testé.

----------


## Baalim

Terroir à 6$
https://chrono.gg/?=Terroir

AC Origins à 34.23 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Creed-Origins/

Le discovery tour sera dispo gratuitement le mois prochain.

South park l'annale du destin, 24.5 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...red-but-Whole/

----------


## DCX

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition
*4,99€* sur Humble Bundle

----------


## Mamadou

> Je me devais de rectifier ce message.


Je dirais même plus : "Git Gud"

----------


## Baalim

The turing test à 5.7€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-turing-test

----------


## Flad

Bof, dark soul, suffit de faire des roulades.

----------


## Mastaba

> Non. Le mieux c'est de mettre 6€, d'y jouer, et de voir si on se lasse du grind au bout de 50h, ou de la complexité du "fitting" des vaisseaux pour les adapter au transport/combat/exploration, ou de la répétitivité.
> 50h c'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu en contrebandier pour changer mon vaisseau de base pour un cobra MK II et financer le passage sur un autre, mais finalement le tuning de vaisseau m'a gavé (j'étais opti contrebande, le jeu a rendu les interceptions inévitables et j'en ai eu marre de me faire choper sans cesse et de devoir re-tuner le vaisseau avec options combats, bi-classer quand on débute c'est pas simple).
> 
> Une fois les bases acquises et les dizaines d'heures enfilées, il sera toujours temps de prendre le DLC sur une autre solde. 
> 
> L'idée n'est pas tant d'économiser 10 centimes en prenant le tout, tout de suite, que de s'apprendre à ne pas forcément acheter systématiquement les packs jeu+DLC sans forcément être sûr que le jeu nous plaise.





> Horizon te permettra de faire des missions sur le sol des planètes avec un SRV (Surface Recon Vehicles) et de faire des jolis screenshots sur les dites planètes.
> 
> Après oui, il est plus raisonnable de ne prendre qu'Elite Dangerous afin de voir si le jeu plait vraiment. Attention, on est vraiment beaucoup plus dans la simulation que dans du piew piew classique au pad. De plus, le jeu prendra une tout autre dimension avec un hotas qui est parfait pour l'immersion. Mais c'est un investissement supplémentaire. \o Fly Safe Cmdr.


Ok, merci pour ces sages conseils que j'ai suivi.  ::): 




> Je serai presque tenté mais j'ai peur de ne pas supporter la DA dégueulasse


Haha pareil.
Pourtant les gros robots, c'est rigolo.
Peut être que ca manque de sang et de cris #netsbabes

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> demaaaaain


Comment faire pour terminer AC: Origins, commencer et terminer Subnautica avant la sortie de FFXII dans une semaine?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Comment faire pour terminer AC: Origins, commencer et terminer Subnautica avant la sortie de FFXII dans une semaine?


Fais comme moi et attends que le prix de FF12 baisse.  :;):

----------


## Gordor

FF12 se situe ou par rapport a FF7, 10 et 13 ? ..


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> FF12 se situe ou par rapport a FF7, 10 et 13 ? ..


Tous au même endroit : dans le backlog de Baalim.

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui voudraient éviter de Payer final fantasy 12 trop cher, il est actuellement à 24 € à la Fnac ternes sur Ps4.

Je confirme par ailleurs que titan fall 2 est bien à 9€ sur toutes les machines et que Sylvine ne hante pas la Fnac.

Sinon, agents of mayhem à 10 €.

Il y a pas mal de promotions intéressantes sur Nintendo 3DS et sur Ps4 (dragon quest builder, gravity rush 2, portal knight à -70%, lego world à -80%, yokai watch 1 à -60 %, yokai 2 à -50 %, fire emblem à -60% etc.)

----------


## Clydopathe

> Ok, merci pour ces sages conseils que j'ai suivi. 
> 
> 
> Haha pareil.
> Pourtant les gros robots, c'est rigolo.
> Peut être que ca manque de sang et de cris #netsbabes


La DA est pourtant sympa si on aime le côté usine. Personnellement, je l'ai trouvé très agréable.

----------


## Baalim

> Tous au même endroit : dans le backlog de Baalim.


Pour le coup, tu tombes mal. Il n'y a que FFXIII et XV que je n'ai jamais finis dans cette série  ::trollface:: 
Ah, quoique, je me suis arrêté à mi parcours sur FFIX.

----------


## Stelarc

> La DA est pourtant sympa si on aime le côté usine. Personnellement, je l'ai trouvé très agréable.


Pareil je ne vois pas trop en quoi la DA est un point négatif. Proposer autre chose que de l'heroic/dark fantasy éculée c'est déjà une perf en soi. ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> FF12 se situe ou par rapport a FF7, 10 et 13 ? ..


Entre le 10 et le 13.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyeud

Mais c'est vieux FF12, je l'avais sur PS2.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais c'est vieux FF12, je l'avais sur PS2.


Ouaip, c'est l'édition The zodiac age... en d'autres termes, le remaster HD pour se faire plein de thunes.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Pareil je ne vois pas trop en quoi la DA est un point négatif. Proposer autre chose que de l'heroic/dark fantasy éculée c'est déjà une perf en soi.


Surtout que la map est très organique et fait très réel. Les raccourcis ont aussi un vrai sens pour le coup et sont bien foutu et intégré dans le jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Vu chez Micromania :

 Destiny  1 complete collection ps4 9€
King's quest pc 5€
Transformers la guerre pour cybertron, pc 2€
Dreamfall chronicles ps4 7€

 à noter, pour ceux qui ont des enfants et/une PS4 que portal knight passe en caisse à 6 euros à la Fnac

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour ceux qui voudraient éviter de Payer final fantasy 12 trop cher, il est actuellement à 24 € à la Fnac ternes sur Ps4.


Super, manque plus qu'à rajouter 300 balles pour la console.

Non mais woh vilain va, c'pas pour rien que je l'attends sur Steam  ::P: 

Et il sera en "promo" à -20% la première semaine de dispo. A quel prix du coup? No clue.

----------


## Hilikkus

De retour au Carrefour Part Dieu à Lyon, Mass Effect Andromeda sur PC à 10€

----------


## Baalim

> De retour au Carrefour Part Dieu à Lyon, Mass Effect Andromeda sur PC à 10€


Jamais tu me le prends ?  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Ah, quoique, je me suis arrêté à mi parcours sur FFIX.


Dommages de ne pas avoir insisté pour le finir ne serait-ce qu'une fois.

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Ouaip, c'est l'édition The zodiac age... en d'autres termes, le remaster HD pour se faire plein de thunes.


Enfin le truc qui m'a bloqué c'est bien la tête de fouine du héro... on ne sait pas si un homme ou une femme ...
Vous le trouvez viril le gars ???

 ::siffle::

----------


## Shapa

Osef non?

----------


## Ruvon

C'est vrai qu'elle est pas très généreusement pourvue en poitrine.

 :Popcorn: 

Plus sérieusement, si le problème des FF c'était QUE la gueule des persos, ça irait  ::siffle:: 

Mais j'aime ton envie de bien faire, tu essaies de gratter une shitstorm avec une remarque teintée de genrisme / homophobie, on se croirait sur JV.com avec un soupçon de subtilité  ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

En même temps, s'il y a bien un truc de vrai concernant FF XII c'est que le personnage que l'on incarne, Vaan, n'est pas franchement un monstre de charisme et s'avère parfaitement fade et dénué de tout intérêt, à l'inverse des autres persos qui eux sont pour la plupart très chouettes !

----------


## Paradox

> Bof, *Zelda*, suffit de faire des roulades.


Fixed.

----------


## rduburo

> En même temps, s'il y a bien un truc de vrai concernant FF XII c'est que le personnage que l'on incarne, Vaan, n'est pas franchement un monstre de charisme et s'avère parfaitement fade et dénué de tout intérêt, à l'inverse des autres persos qui eux sont pour la plupart très chouettes !


Vaan, il est beau comme un camion  :Facepalm:

----------


## alcom76

> Dark Souls 3 pour 10 balles.
> https://www.voidu.com/en/dark-souls-iii
> 
> j'hesite :/


Il a une bonne réputation ce site ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Comment faire pour terminer AC: Origins, commencer et terminer Subnautica avant la sortie de FFXII dans une semaine?


en ayant de meilleurs goûts ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

J'ai loupé la promo elite dangerous qui intéresserait surement bien un pote, si quelqu'un a ca dans sa besace, ca m’intéresse ... (paypal tout ca)

----------


## Hilikkus

> Jamais tu me le prends ?


Si tu es chaud tu peux m'envoyer un MP  :;): 

Sinon ça y est Prey est à 10€ à la Fnac Part Dieu. C'est parti pour une nouvelle L.I.S.T.E. :troll:

----------


## Wolverine

*Headliner* chez Chrono.gg pour 2$

*Broken Sword Trilogy* pour 1$ chez Fanatical

----------


## odji

> Il a une bonne réputation ce site ?


je ne sais pas, j'ai acheté via paypal, j'ai eu la clé de suite, que dire de plus?


en attendant l'eventuel humble rockstar:

gogo numero 29: 99 centimes pour 11 jeux
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-29

le chrono du jour: 33% sur headliner
https://chrono.gg/?=HEADLINER
http://store.steampowered.com/app/680980/HEADLINER/

La trilogy broken sword à 1euros chez les ex-bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/br...rd-trilogy-new

----------


## Wolverine

Humble Paradox Bundle

*1$*
Cities in Motion 2
Magicka 2
Majesty 2 Collection

*5.44$* (moyenne actuelle)
Crusader Kings II
The Old Gods DLC
Mostly Positive
Hearts of Iron III Collection
Europa Universalis III Complete

*12$*
Stellaris

----------


## FB74

Nouvel HB, Paradox Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/paradox-bundle-2018

 ::O: , un qui a voulu me griller...  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> en ayant de meilleurs goûts ?


Je ne répondrai pas à quelqu'un qui a ce genre de signature  :Tap:

----------


## Bentic

> Nouvel HB, Paradox Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/paradox-bundle-2018
> 
> , un qui a voulu me griller...


Et en plus il met le détail  ::o: 
Bon par contre, il s'est loupé  ::ninja:: 



> Humble Paradox Bundle
> 
> *1$*
> Cities in Motion 2
> Magicka 2
> Majesty 2 Collection
> 
> *5.44$* (moyenne actuelle)
> Crusader Kings II
> ...

----------


## FB74

Oui je sais qu'il s'est loupé, c'est pour ça que je riais sous cape.  ::trollface::

----------


## Guppy

Ha mince, et moi qui allais dire que ce n'ai Que du recyclage ... y a même plus les jeux mystères dans 7 jours.

----------


## Wolverine

> Oui je sais qu'il s'est loupé, c'est pour ça que je riais sous cape.


oups  :Facepalm: 



je laisse pour la postérité :D

----------


## fletch2099

> Humble Paradox Bundle
> 
> *1$*
> Cities in Motion 2
> Magicka 2
> Majesty 2 Collection
> 
> *5.44$* (moyenne actuelle)
> Crusader Kings II
> ...


hé ho les humbles bundles c'est le chat on a dit!

----------


## Kaede

Je l'ai déjà (évidemment), mais : Pillars of Eternity  ::o:

----------


## FB74

*Magicka 2*, on peut y jouer en solo ou ça ne présente aucun intérêt ?

----------


## Stelarc

Si tu ne peux faire chier personne en la tuant de mille façons différentes, ça n'a aucun intérêt. ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

ça ne vend pas du rêve mais Gunspell est gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20180123

----------


## fletch2099

> ça ne vend pas du rêve mais Gunspell est gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...eaway_20180123


Mais non!

----------


## Baalim

Tyranny édition de base à 16.87$ chez Gog
https://www.gog.com/game/tyranny_commander_edition

Genital jousting à 2.5€ mais pas de lien parce que humble trouve que je suis trop jeune pour y jouer  :tired: 

Promotions multiples chez origin avec du Battlefield revolution edition à 24€ etc.

----------


## Hankh

Dragon's Dogma : Dark Arisen à -67% soit 9.89 € sur Steam jusqu'au 26.
Pas son prix historiquement le plus bas mais il est rare qu'il passe sous la barre des 10 boules.

----------


## Wolverine

Je ne me souviens pas si c'est passé.

Sur le site de la *FNAC*

Hitman The Complete First Season à 22,19€

Torment Tides of Numenera Edition Day One à 18€

----------


## Gloppy

> Tyranny édition de base à 16.87$ chez Gog
> https://www.gog.com/game/tyranny_commander_edition


Et à *14.27€* sur *Steam* 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/362960/

Mais j'attends une version complète (un pack est dispo autour de 24 euros sur Steam) et/ou qu'il passe dans le Humble Monthly. 
Je me suis promis de ne rien acheter hors Monthly auquel je me réabonne pour 14 mois (de toute façon j'ai un backlog qui me permettrait de tenir 10 ans).

----------


## Hankh

> Et à *14.27€* sur *Steam* 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/362960/


Le lien de sieur Baalim donne 14,29 € sur GoG mais il faut prendre en compte les 1.30 € sur un futur achat  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Misayre  :Facepalm: 


https://www.indiegala.com/horizon


Vu ce midi à la fnac des halles :

Monster hunter 4 et generations, 3DS, à 18 euros l'unité
Splatoon wii u et amibo à 15 €
PC : que daaaaaaaaalle


Tokyo 42 à -50 % chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/tokyo_42

----------


## Yaryan

Promo sur les YS sur Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...ling&search=ys

YS I & II CHRONICLES+ : 3,59€
YS: THE OATH IN FELGHANA : 3,59€
YS VI: THE ARK OF NAPISHTIM : 5,39€
YS SEVEN : 18,74€
YS ORIGIN : 4,94€

----------


## rogercoincoin

[QUOTE=Baalim;11460227]Misayre  :Facepalm: 


https://www.indiegala.com/horizon

----------


## FB74

*Fanatical*, Nemesis Bundle 5:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-5

----------


## Thelann

Vu de loin il a l´air pas mal de Paradox Bundle. Pour les connaisseurs ca vaut le coup de le prendre pour Crusader king II, EU III (mieux que le 4 ?) et Stellaris (pas complet du coup...) ?

----------


## rduburo

> Vu de loin il a l´air pas mal de Paradox Bundle. Pour les connaisseurs ca vaut le coup de le prendre pour Crusader king II, EU III (mieux que le 4 ?) et Stellaris (pas complet du coup...) ?


un jeu paradox, faut être étudiant ou chomeur pour bien en profiter.
un bundle paradox...

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Fanatical*, Nemesis Bundle 5:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-5


Si quelqu'un le prend et n'est pas interessé par Holy Potatoes! We’re in Space?!, on peut s'arranger  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

Même chose pour moi, si quelqu'un le prend et n'est pas intéressé par "The Fall of the Dungeon Guardians - Enhanced Edition", on peut s'arranger via paypal.


Merci au mouton noir maléfique!

----------


## Paradox

> Vu de loin il a l´air pas mal de Paradox Bundle. Pour les connaisseurs ca vaut le coup de le prendre pour Crusader king II, EU III (mieux que le 4 ?) et Stellaris (pas complet du coup...) ?


Stellaris seulement deja, oui. Crusader Kings II aussi, apparemment.

----------


## madgic

Owlboy sera présent dans le prochain monthly et est dispo pour ceux qui l'ont déjà payé  :;):

----------


## pesos

Et merde pour une fois que je coupe le mois parce que les jeux n'avaient pas l'air de m'intéresser  ::(: 

Bon ben si quelqu'un a une clé Owlboy en trop je veux bien lui racheter  ::P:

----------


## jopopoe

Je pense qu'il n'est pas trop tard, si ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je pense qu'il n'est pas trop tard, si ?


Nope en effet, c'est juste un early unlock, il est toujours temps de prendre/reactiver le monthly

----------


## nightoy

> Et merde pour une fois que je coupe le mois parce que les jeux n'avaient pas l'air de m'intéresser 
> 
> Bon ben si quelqu'un a une clé Owlboy en trop je veux bien lui racheter



pesos il y a un don sur le topic des dons.

----------


## Baalim

> Et merde pour une fois que je coupe le mois parce que les jeux n'avaient pas l'air de m'intéresser 
> 
> Bon ben si quelqu'un a une clé Owlboy en trop je veux bien lui racheter


Ça doit pouvoir se faire  :Fourbe:

----------


## pesos

> pesos il y a un don sur le topic des dons.


Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ça doit pouvoir se faire


Au lieu de plot-plotter, va voir tes messages steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Jydge à $
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...d1a87-95037957

Envie d'un Wizardry old school qui ne dit pas son nom ?
Elminage : Gothic à 2$
https://www.gog.com/game/elminage_gothic

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au lieu de plot-plotter, va voir tes messages steam


J'veux bien mais j'ai pas de message !  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'veux bien mais j'ai pas de message !


Renvoyé par MP ici à la place. Faudrait vraiment que Steam songe à réparer leur systeme de messagerie en papier maché.

----------


## machiavel24

> Owlboy sera présent dans le prochain monthly et est dispo pour ceux qui l'ont déjà payé


Civ VI attire si peu les foules ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## odji

Owlboy effectivement dans le prochain monthly en "early reveal"

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

et un otaku 13 pour la route:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-13

----------


## nova

Je l'avais dit que yaurait du bon jeu dans ce monthly  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est con parce qu'autant Civ6 je m'en bats les joyeuses à la plume de paon, autant Owlboy j'avais levé un sourcil lors du test CPC... Faudrait qu'ils eurlirivilent tout le pack, en tout cas ça risque d'être très drôle si au premier vendredi de Février ils nous dévoilent le reste du bundle et que c'est les 7 plaies d'Egypte façon What's Under Your Blanket et Shower With Your Dad Simulator (respectivement Baalim d'Or et de Platine 2016 aux Baalimades de l'Espoir, je crois que cette année-là, le Parrain d'Honneur du Backlog était Gilbert Montagné).
Tiens d'ailleurs ça ferait un super surnom pour le Humble Monthly ça : "Gilbert Montagné Gaming".
Je vous laisse je vais prendre mes pilules.

----------


## alcom76

> je ne sais pas, j'ai acheté via paypal, j'ai eu la clé de suite, que dire de plus?
> (...)


Ok merci pour la réponse.

----------


## nova

> C'est con parce qu'autant Civ6 je m'en bats les joyeuses à la plume de paon, autant Owlboy j'avais levé un sourcil lors du test CPC... Faudrait qu'ils eurlirivilent tout le pack, en tout cas ça risque d'être très drôle si au premier vendredi de Février ils nous dévoilent le reste du bundle et que c'est les 7 plaies d'Egypte façon What's Under Your Blanket et Shower With Your Dad Simulator (respectivement Baalim d'Or et de Platine 2016 aux Baalimades de l'Espoir, je crois que cette année-là, le Parrain d'Honneur du Backlog était Gilbert Montagné).
> Tiens d'ailleurs ça ferait un super surnom pour le Humble Monthly ça : "Gilbert Montagné Gaming".
> Je vous laisse je vais prendre mes pilules.


Rien qu'Owlboy rentabilise le bundle . Il est vendu 22€.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ayant déjà Owlboy et Civ VI, je mets en pause pour ce mois car le reste du Bundle risque d'être tout petit ou plein de "Humble Originals" que je n'installe jamais.
Donc merci de l'info pour Owlboy, c'est un bon plan (pour économiser un mois de monthly  ::P: )!

----------


## pesos

> Rien qu'Owlboy rentabilise le bundle . Il est vendu 22€.


Ouais enfin il est déjà passé a 12€ et des brouettes en promo...

----------


## Kohtsaro



----------


## Baalim

Little nightmares à 7.7 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/little-nightmares

----------


## pesos

Oh pas mal ça, merci maître Baalim  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> Oh pas mal ça, merci maître Baalim


 :tired: 

Je rappelle que la Baalimophilie est un délit maintenant...  :Tap:

----------


## pesos

Il faut caresser le Baalim dans le sens du poil  :Emo:

----------


## Orkestra

En même temps, Baalim à poil sur le forum c'est un délit aussi je pense.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

C'est pas comme s'il lui restait des poils sur le caillou  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Baalim est chauve ?  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Nanaki

Oui, voila d'ailleurs une photo de lui

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Baalim est chauve ?


Son vrai pseudo c'est BaldI'm.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mamadou

> Son vrai pseudo c'est BaldI'm.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pas comme s'il lui restait des poils sur le caillou


Plot twist : pesos n'a pas dit ou il le caressait.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Ah la vache. Ça m'a pris du temps mais j'ai réussi à modobell tout les intervenants sur ce topic  :Sweat: 

Vu comme j'étais parti, j'en ai profité pour modobell tout le TOR par acquis de conscience.
J'ai terminé en demandant un ban de Khan Lust, histoire de voir si j'avais vraiment le feu sacré.  :Cigare: 


Sinon, Unbox à 0.40 € avec le code PAYDAY.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/unbox/

D'autre promotions avec 20 % de rabais grâce au code ci-dessus :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/

----------


## Paradox

> Ah la vache. Ça m'a pris du temps mais j'ai réussi à modobell tout les intervenants sur ce topic 
> 
> Vu comme j'étais parti, j'en ai profité pour modobell tout le TOR par acquis de conscience.
> J'ai terminé en demandant un ban de Khan Lust, histoire de voir si j'avais vraiment le feu sacré. 
> 
> 
> Sinon, Unbox à 0.40 € avec le code PAYDAY.
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/unbox/
> 
> ...


Tout ca parce que tu es chauve de partout ?  ::blink:: 

PS : On t'avait dit de ne pas lecher cette barre d'uranium.

----------


## Brienne

Les 3/4 des jeux dans ma liste isthereanydeal sont disponibles aux meilleurs prix sur Humble.
Et j'ai l'impression que Steam fait moins de promos qu'auparavant.

Avez vous la même impression ?
Comme si la position incontournable de Steam ne le poussait plus à baisser les prix.

----------


## Paradox

> Les 3/4 des jeux dans ma liste isthereanydeal sont disponibles aux meilleurs prix sur Humble.
> Et j'ai l'impression que Steam fait moins de promos qu'auparavant.
> 
> Avez vous la même impression ?
> Comme si la position incontournable de Steam ne le poussait plus à baisser les prix.


Ben, Steam ne fixe pas les prix mais les editeurs. Je te laisse deviner comment ca se passe apres, sachant ce qu'il se passe pour les studios en ce moment.

----------


## Jughurta

> Les 3/4 des jeux dans ma liste isthereanydeal sont disponibles aux meilleurs prix sur Humble.
> Et j'ai l'impression que Steam fait moins de promos qu'auparavant.
> 
> Avez vous la même impression ?
> Comme si la position incontournable de Steam ne le poussait plus à baisser les prix.


Steam a part les soldes été et hiver c'est globalement de la merde.

----------


## Brienne

> Ben, Steam ne fixe pas les prix mais les editeurs. Je te laisse deviner comment ca se passe apres, sachant ce qu'il se passe pour les studios en ce moment.


Bien sûr, ce n'est pas Steam qui décide de vendre de Vendre TW2 à 4E50.
Mais peut-être que leur position incontournable (combien de joueurs casual ne fouinent pas pour trouver les promos et se contentent de regarder les promos Steam avant de lancer Civ ?) fait qu'ils préfèrent vendre à 15E plutôt qu'à 10 afin de toucher plus de comm ?

/HS

----------


## Nanaki

Et sinon le retrait pour le monthly c'est demain, donc ceux qui ne veulent pas du monthly de février, pensez à mettre en pause ce soir!

----------


## Guppy

Y a des bons de réduction de -75% ou -80%  sur des tables Pinball FX3 qui sont tombés chez Steam.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah ben pas chez moi, elles sont toutes à plein pot là les tables !

*[EDITH]* Ok, en fait non, ce ne sont pas des tables mais des "Season Bundle", donc c'est juste visible dans l'actu de la page du jeu et non dans le listing des DLC disponibles où ces packs ne sont pas listés... Pfff, c'est pas le merdier du tout du coup, bravo Steam.

----------


## Paradox

> Bien sûr, ce n'est pas Steam qui décide de vendre de Vendre TW2 à 4E50.
> Mais peut-être que leur position incontournable (combien de joueurs casual ne fouinent pas pour trouver les promos et se contentent de regarder les promos Steam avant de lancer Civ ?) fait qu'ils préfèrent vendre à 15E plutôt qu'à 10 afin de toucher plus de comm ?
> 
> /HS


Oui mais si c'etait aussi noir que tu le dis, on retrouverait pas le meme prix partout sur le net au moment des soldes.  :;):

----------


## nova

Sinon sur steam ils parlent d'un weekend promo farcry et quand on clique y'a aucune réduc  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Sinon sur steam ils parlent d'un weekend promo farcry et quand on clique y'a aucune réduc


C'est parce qu'on n'est pas le WE.  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

2 amnesia pour le prix de 0.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/36631/

----------


## kikapu

Et il y a elite qui est revenu en promo sur humble, pour ceux (celui?) qui l'auraient raté.

----------


## Jughurta

> Sinon sur steam ils parlent d'un weekend promo farcry et quand on clique y'a aucune réduc


Bonne exemple de ce qu'est devenu Steam, soldes Ubi avec FarCry 1 et 2 soldés à 9.99€, en gros le prix d'il y a 5 ans.

----------


## nova

> Bonne exemple de ce qu'est devenu Steam, soldes Ubi avec FarCry 1 et 2 soldés à 9.99€, en gros le prix d'il y a 5 ans.


C'est 2.99€  ::ninja::

----------


## Jughurta

Ok même quand c'est pas les soldes les serveurs déconnent, chaud ... par contre seulement -70%  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

Ceci dit pour le coup ce qui m'intéressait c'etait de voir si les derniers farcry (le primal parce que le 3.5 je m'en carre) allaient avoir du -70 mais non. Après c'est ubi donc je me faisais pas trop d'illusions.

----------


## machiavel24

> 2 amnesia pour le prix de 0.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/36631/


  J'ai déjà donc : 2BLTN-8B8IP-CQV4G .

----------


## Mussat

> J'ai déjà donc : 2BLTN-8B8IP-CQV4G .


Merci !

----------


## Baalim

Headlander gratos sur twitch.

Fury et son dlc à 12$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Getz

Il y a souvent un décalage lorsque les jeux sur Steam entrent en solde, et l'affichage du prix soldé sur la fiche, ça arrive fréquemment.

En passant, Week-end gratuit sur Black Desert Online sur Steam, et le jeu à 4.99€. Je vais tenter!

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai pris Witness a -75%, sans doute la 1ere fois qu'il est soldé ainsi.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai pris Witness a -75%, sans doute la 1ere fois qu'il est soldé ainsi.


Hop https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q=the+witness#/page:game/price?plain=witness
(spoiler : tu as vu juste)

----------


## sebarnolds

> Headlander gratos sur twitch.
> 
> Fury et son dlc à 12$ chez chrono.gg


Ah ! Celui-là m'intéressait et c'est le premier jeu que je chope donc sur Twich que je n'ai pas en doublon ailleurs ! Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, au fait, y'aurait pas quelqu'un qui aurait chopé le Nemesis Bundle sur Fanatical et qui ne serait pas intéressé par The Way ? On devrait pouvoir trouver un arrangement...

[Edit]
Merci EvilBlackSheep !

----------


## n0ra

> Vu comme j'étais parti, j'en ai profité pour modobell tout le TOR par acquis de conscience.
> J'ai terminé en demandant un ban de Khan Lust, histoire de voir si j'avais vraiment le feu sacré.


Tu perds ton temps, Khan Lust a perdu tout sens des responsabilités depuis qu'il a parachuté dans PUBG. On l'a perdu.

----------


## Olima

> Ah ! Celui-là m'intéressait et c'est le premier jeu que je chope donc sur Twich que je n'ai pas en doublon ailleurs ! Merci.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens, au fait, y'aurait pas quelqu'un qui aurait chopé le Nemesis Bundle sur Fanatical et qui ne serait pas intéressé par The Way ? On devrait pouvoir trouver un arrangement...
> 
> [Edit]
> Merci EvilBlackSheep !


J'aimerai bien un avis sur The Way d'ailleurs moi...

----------


## Hippolyte

Bon, -j'espère ne pas faire doublon avec quelqu'un qui l'aurait signalé-, mais sur ce topic même il y a quelques jours, j'avais vu un message comme quoi Prey était à 10€ à la FNAC part-dieu à Lyon.
J'ai donc demandé à un ami qui retournait aujourd'hui à Lyon de m'en prendre un; et il m'a appelé en début de soirée comme quoi il y avait un -60% une fois en caisse sur le-dit Prey à déjà 10€ et qu'il l'avait donc payé à un peu de moins à 5€ (et que donc il me l'offrait, ce qui est alors un super bon plan... perso).
J'en suis très satisfait, vous vous en doutez. Même si je suis un peu dég' pour les développeurs, j'ai pas du tout suivi l'histoire du jeu mais il semble avoir très bonne presse sur le forum, c'est triste pour un tel jeu un prix si bradé.

----------


## RUPPY

> .... Même si je suis un peu dég' pour les développeurs, j'ai pas du tout suivi l'histoire du jeu mais il semble avoir très bonne presse sur le forum, c'est triste pour un tel jeu un prix si bradé.


Clair, il est dans le top 3 de mes Goty 2017  ::'(:  ... mais bon, certains échecs sont plus réussis que des succès sans saveur (dixit JF. Copé  en 1995/97/98, 2001/08/10/12/13/16)

----------


## eeepc35

> Steam a part les soldes été et hiver c'est globalement de la merde.


Les prix vont pas tarder à chuter. 6000 jeux nouveaux en 2017, la situation va vite être intenable.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Le grand intérêt de Steam qui me fait gagner finalement plus de sous que d'autres sites, c'est le refund.  ::): 
Là j'ai encore acheté un jeu en promo sur un autre site que je pensais aimé d'après les vidéos de gameplay et au bout de 30mn j'ai laissé tomber. Donc j'ai perdu de l'argent en l'achetant sur un autre site.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

'aimer' et pas 'aimé'! C'est la faute du téléphone...

----------


## Oldnoobie

PEBKAC, you're doing it right  ::):

----------


## Baalim

@ Hyppolite

A 10€, le jeu était une affaire. À 5, il serait criminel de ne pas se laisser tenter.

J'étais, comme beaucoup, assez réticent vis à vis de ce jeu et je suis sorti conquis.

J'en ai déjà dit tout le bien que j'en pensais mais j'encourage encore une fois tous les curieux à s'y essayer.

Je me demande juste quelle leçon on peut tirer de ce genre d'échec quand on est développeur.

Je pense que l'éditeur, lui, sait où il s'est foiré.



Aaaargh, cette repompe quasi intégrale du mythique Xenon 2  :Boom: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...ndromeda_Wing/

----------


## rogercoincoin

> @ Hyppolite
> 
> Aaaargh, cette repompe quasi intégrale du mythique Xenon 2 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...ndromeda_Wing/


Oui mais...  Il n'y a PAS l'intro de l'Amiga (qui vaincra... si si ..)
Allez Magnéto serge ..


 :Drum: 

La VRAIE version ! Hip Hop  feeeeevveeer !


c'était mieux avant....  ::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

Les jeux Bethesda...

Doom, rapidement tombé à 25€ et trouvable régulièrement autour/en-dessous de 10balles aujourd'hui.
Dishonored2, passé de 40 à 25 puis 10.
Prey pareil.
Wolfenstein2 qui est arrivé à 18€ pratiquement directement.
Disho2 Death of the Outsider passé de 30 à 15€.

Que des jeux excellents (critique+joueurs) systématiquement bradés quelques mois après leur sortie.

----------


## Gloppy

> @ Hyppolite
> Aaaargh, cette repompe quasi intégrale du mythique Xenon 2 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...ndromeda_Wing/


Marrant... mais le développeur a quand même réussi a faire d'un jeu superbe à l'époque un shoot tout moche aujourd'hui (malgré la palette de plus de 16 couleurs). N'est pas Mark Coleman qui veut !  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'aimerai bien un avis sur The Way d'ailleurs moi...


Désolé, ça serait difficile pour moi d'ici la fin du bundle... Je ferai un retour quand j'aurai fini le jeu, mais je ne sais pas encore quand je le commencerai.

----------


## banditbandit

> Clair, il est dans le top 3 de mes Goty 2017  ... mais bon, certains échecs sont plus réussis que des succès sans saveur (dixit JF. Copé  en 1995/97/98, 2001/08/10/12/13/16)





> @ Hyppolite
> 
> A 10€, le jeu était une affaire. À 5, il serait criminel de ne pas se laisser tenter.


Ouais très chouette simulateur de l'espace.

----------


## Marmottas

rogercoincoin>La VRAIE VERSION c'est plutôt celle-ci :

https://youtu.be/i5UU2TxOcZs

(Mais ça n'enlève rien à l'Amiga qui vaincra, c'est certain !  ::P: )

----------


## Gloppy

> rogercoincoin>La VRAIE VERSION c'est plutôt celle-ci :
> https://youtu.be/i5UU2TxOcZs
> (Mais ça n'enlève rien à l'Amiga qui vaincra, c'est certain ! )


Génial ! J'avais jamais fait le rapprochement...
(Même si bon, l'Atari ST vaincra  :;):  )

----------


## Baalim

Bon plan pour les joueurs switch. Disgaea 5'complete à -70% à la fnac des champs.

C'est devenu déprimant, les soldes, depuis qu'il ne reste plus qu'eux et Micromania.

Friday bundle chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...2-steam-bundle


 Avec un jeu de baston en EA tiré d'un Comic book mexicain  ::O: 

 si ça ne vous persuade pas de l'acheter, rien de le fera

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> rogercoincoin>La VRAIE VERSION c'est plutôt celle-ci :
> 
> https://youtu.be/i5UU2TxOcZs
> 
> (Mais ça n'enlève rien à l'Amiga qui vaincra, c'est certain ! )




Et l'Atari ST Vaincra.

----------


## Setzer

> Bon plan pour les joueurs switch. Disgaea 5'complete à -70% à la fnac des champs.


Ça fait le jeu à 18 balles?

Y'aurait moyen que tu m'en prennes un?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Lego Star Wars The Complete Saga à moins de 4€ sur Voidu et Gamebillet

----------


## Baalim

> Ça fait le jeu à 18 balles?
> 
> Y'aurait moyen que tu m'en prennes un?


Honnêtement, il est peut probable que j'y retourne avant la fin des soldes mais je garde en mémoire.

----------


## Setzer

Ok merci ! Tiens moi au jus!

----------


## DARKDDR

> Ça fait le jeu à 18 balles?
> 
> Y'aurait moyen que tu m'en prennes un?


Ouais 18 euros, et c'est dans toutes les fnac, sur lille j'ai vu le jeu à 60 boules, j'ai demandé au vendeur de vérifier et je l'ai eu pour 18.

----------


## nova

> Les jeux Bethesda...
> 
> Doom, rapidement tombé à 25€ et trouvable régulièrement autour/en-dessous de 10balles aujourd'hui.
> Dishonored2, passé de 40 à 25 puis 10.
> Prey pareil.
> Wolfenstein2 qui est arrivé à 18€ pratiquement directement.
> Disho2 Death of the Outsider passé de 30 à 15€.
> 
> Que des jeux excellents (critique+joueurs) systématiquement bradés quelques mois après leur sortie.


Oui et dontnod me semble parti dans la meme direction avec Vampyr.

Aucune idée de si ce sera un bon jeu mais clairement il va bider dans tout les cas. Heuresement ils ont besoin d'en vendre seulement 500 000 pour atteindre la rentabilité. Et l'objectif ambitieux est d'un million.

----------


## Woshee

> Les jeux Bethesda...
> 
> Doom, rapidement tombé à 25€ et trouvable régulièrement autour/en-dessous de 10balles aujourd'hui.
> Dishonored2, passé de 40 à 25 puis 10.
> Prey pareil.
> Wolfenstein2 qui est arrivé à 18€ pratiquement directement.
> Disho2 Death of the Outsider passé de 30 à 15€.
> 
> Que des jeux excellents (critique+joueurs) systématiquement bradés quelques mois après leur sortie.


On est sûr que ça bide vraiment ? Les baisses de prix ne sont pas dues à une stratégie pour en vendre le plus possible en le moins de temps possible ?

Et les 10 euros ce sont les prix boîtes, Wolfenstein2 n'a jamais été à ce prix en démat il me semble. L'erreur de Bethesda c'est peut être d'encre trop favoriser la boîte aux dépends du démat. Au final ce sont les revendeurs qui bradent le jeu, et sur un support largement dominé par steam.

----------


## nova

> On est sûr que ça bide vraiment ? Les baisses de prix ne sont pas dues à une stratégie pour en vendre le plus possible en le moins de temps possible ?
> 
> Et les 10 euros ce sont les prix boîtes, Wolfenstein2 n'a jamais été à ce prix en démat il me semble. L'erreur de Bethesda c'est peut être d'encre trop favoriser la boîte aux dépends du démat. Au final ce sont les revendeurs qui bradent le jeu, et sur un support largement dominé par steam.


Yep je pense aussi que c'est le support physique qui s'est vautré. En démat Prey n'est pas passé en dessous de 19.99€.

----------


## Paradox

> Doom, rapidement tombé à 25€ et trouvable régulièrement autour/en-dessous de 10balles aujourd'hui.
> Dishonored2, passé de 40 à 25 puis 10.
> Prey pareil.
> Wolfenstein2 qui est arrivé à 18€ pratiquement directement.
> Disho2 Death of the Outsider passé de 30 à 15€.
> 
> Que des jeux excellents (critique+joueurs) systématiquement bradés quelques mois après leur sortie.


C'est d'ailleurs tres bizarre, sachant que les editeurs et le marche en general te disent que les jeux ne sont pas assez chers (d'ou les DLCs et les lootboxes).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au final ce sont les revendeurs qui bradent le jeu, et sur un support largement dominé par steam.


Attends, je croyais qu'en France, on n'avait pas le droit de vendre a perte ?

----------


## Guitou

> Attends, je croyais qu'en France, on n'avait pas le droit de vendre a perte ?


Dans certains cas on peut, entre autres pendant les soldes (dans le respect des lois/réglementations/blablabla/..., mais c'est possible).

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'imagine que leur plus gros revenus c'est les drogués qui achètent day one. Du coup on a un tableau schyzophrénique à base de day1 à 99€ la Deluxe et ensuite on file le tout à 15 € le trimestre suivant pour les gueux qui hiérarchisent leurs achats suivant quel jeu se rend accessible avant l'autre.
Cela dit le comportement de Bethesda n'illustre pas le marché global. Que ce soit STEEP, The Witcher, Battlefield/COD, etc... il faut souvent attendre un an pour accéder à un tarif "honnête" (15/20 boules au lieu de 60, me dit mon portefeuille qui vient de voir passer la nouvelle CSG, avec une amputation de salaire de 30€ au passage).

----------


## Jughurta

*World to The West* à 3.39€
*The Warlock of Firetop Mountain* à 3.39€
*Legends of Einsenwald* à 2.30€


Je viens de remarquer qu'il est précisé pour chaque jeu que la clé est envoyée sous 1 semaine, ça me parait un peu louche, ce n'était pas le cas avant, quelqu'un a acheté récemment chez eux ?

----------


## Graouu

40.79e pour DBZ fighterz chez voidu avec avec le code FIGHTERZ20OFF. Pas de lien le proxy du taf n'aime pas le site apparemment. Prix sympathique, si j'avais pas chasseur de monstres qui m'attendait à la maison, je me laissera tenter à ce prix là. Le portage semble bon qui plus est. source l'internet. Bien sur vous pouvez me l'offrir. ^^

----------


## Baalim

> *World to The West* à 3.39€
> *The Warlock of Firetop Mountain* à 3.39€
> *Legends of Einsenwald* à 2.30€
> 
> 
> Je viens de remarquer qu'il est précisé pour chaque jeu que la clé est envoyée sous 1 semaine, ça me parait un peu louche, ce n'était pas le cas avant, quelqu'un a acheté récemment chez eux ?



Le sorcier de la montagne de feu fait partie du dernier bundle fanatical. Suivant les goûts et les achats antérieurs, il vaut peut être mieux s'orienter vers là.


Sortie aujourd'hui de Tesla Vs Lovecraft.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63..._vs_Lovecraft/

Ce titre  :Bave:

----------


## Jughurta

Maître Baalim pourquoi subitement le délai d'envoi de clé est passé à 1 semaine sur Play-Asia ?

----------


## Baalim

> Maître Baalim pourquoi subitement le délai d'envoi de clé est passé à 1 semaine sur Play-Asia ?


 ça m'a tout l'air d'être une simple précaution en cas de rupture.

La dernière fois, j'ai reçu la clé dans les 5 minutes qui ont suivi

Deux.nouveaux jeux chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/shop?utm_sourc...aa731-95037957

King Arthur's gold et adam truc chronicles

Sinon midboss à 6$

----------


## Setzer

> Ouais 18 euros, et c'est dans toutes les fnac, sur lille j'ai vu le jeu à 60 boules, j'ai demandé au vendeur de vérifier et je l'ai eu pour 18.


Toutes les fnac sauf celle de Chartres apparemment, ici c'est juste 50% :/

Du coup si quelqu’un pouvait m'en toper un je lui en serais fort reconnaissant ^^...

----------


## DARKDDR

> Toutes les fnac sauf celle de Chartres apparemment, ici c'est juste 50% :/
> 
> Du coup si quelqu’un pouvait m'en toper un je lui en serais fort reconnaissant ^^...


Prend le risque de demander à un vendeur de vérifier sur la centrale, il devrait s'aligner. Au pire appelle les si tu ne veux pas te déplacer.

----------


## Setzer

Ok je vais tenter. Sinon vous en faites pas je suis pas un mauvais payeur hein  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

> On est sûr que ça bide vraiment ? Les baisses de prix ne sont pas dues à une stratégie pour en vendre le plus possible en le moins de temps possible ?
> 
> Et les 10 euros ce sont les prix boîtes, Wolfenstein2 n'a jamais été à ce prix en démat il me semble. L'erreur de Bethesda c'est peut être d'encre trop favoriser la boîte aux dépends du démat. Au final ce sont les revendeurs qui bradent le jeu, et sur un support largement dominé par steam.


Wolf2 était bien à 18€ en démat aux dernières soldes (qui étaient très proche de sa date de sortie), aujourd'hui il est déjà à 25€ en boite.

----------


## Nanaki

> Wolf2 était bien à 18€ en démat aux dernières soldes (qui étaient très proche de sa date de sortie), aujourd'hui il est déjà à 25€ en boite.


Ouep je confirme, 18€ chez Gamersgate UK le 24 novembre, soit même pas un mois après sa sortie, c'est moi qui avait posté le bon plan.

----------


## Baalim

Anno 2205 gold, 11.24 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a...timate-edition

SW shadows of the empire à 1.17 €
Bon, ça pique les yeux
https://www.voidu.com/en/star-wars-s...-of-the-empire

----------


## Baalim

Destiny - Édition légendaire le roi des corrompus ps4 à 3 € dans les micromania qui ont encore du stock
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/d...france-1166138


Chess pro ultimate gratos sur iOS
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id56143...n-mpt=uo%253D4

Après le build a drm free bundle de la honte, j'avais raté la préco pour le build a bundle 37 à 1.5$ chez groupees
https://groupees.com/bab37

----------


## Nirdews

J'ai des coupons: 

-80 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Heavy Hitters
-75 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Medieval Pack
-80 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Marvel Legends Pack
-80 % SUR Pinball FX3 Sci Fi Pack
-25 % SUR Staxel

Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Doom à 9.69€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/doom

----------


## nova

J'ai trouvé un Agents of Mayhem à Carrefour à 5€.

Avec le DLC johnny gate inclus.

----------


## Nanaki

> J'ai trouvé un Agents of Mayhem à Carrefour à 5€.
> 
> Avec le DLC johnny gate inclus.


Arf j'ai pas de carrefour à coté de chez moi. Si tu repasses par la et qu'il en reste c'est possible que tu m'en prennes un stp?

----------


## nova

Ca peut se faire. Ceux qui sont intéressés dites le moi, ici il devais en rester au moins 3 ou 4 samedi. J'irai voir lundi.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca peut se faire. Ceux qui sont intéressés dites le moi, ici il devais en rester au moins 3 ou 4 samedi. J'irai voir lundi.


Ah, je suis intéressé aussi.
J'ai pas osé sauter le pas à 10 € :radin:

----------


## Nanaki

> Ca peut se faire. Ceux qui sont intéressés dites le moi, ici il devais en rester au moins 3 ou 4 samedi. J'irai voir lundi.


Merci!
Une nouvelle liste  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

COD infinite warfare + modern warfare remake ps4 à 16€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9677462...on-4#int=S:Top ventes Soldes|Les soldes Jeux vid%C3%A9o|NonApplicable|9677462|BL1|L1

Arslan ps4 5.1€
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9321029...-PlayStation-4

Skullgirls 2-pack à... 1 €
Autant vous dire que c'est cadeau. Et c'est très bon.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-two-pack

Orwell 5 $
https://chrono.gg/?=Orwell


Trine enchanted edition à 2€
Ceux qui ont déjà tous les trine pourront chopper le récent 9 parchments à 9 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...anted_Edition/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Des retours sur Orwell ? ça a l'air sympa

----------


## Olima

Orwell c'est pas mal du tout, j'ai trouvé ça un poil dirigiste et bon, rien qu'avec le titre, on voit un peu où le scénar veut en venir, mais à ce prix là ça vaut le coup.

----------


## Bibik

Skullgirls ça a l'air d'être la version de base à ce prix, sans les persos supplémentaires.

----------


## PoOpsS

Overcooked à 4.35€ sur Greenmangaming (Avec le code PAYDAY)

----------


## darkvador

Je sais pas si c'est encore vraiment un bon plan vu que c'est un prix souvent vu mais Prey est à 10€ au Micromania Zing de Metz.

----------


## Baalim

> Je sais pas si c'est encore vraiment un bon plan vu que c'est un prix souvent vu mais Prey est à 10€ au Micromania Zing de Metz.


 à la Fnac, ils ont désormais apposé des macarons «nouveau prix».

Je crois que le sort d'une potentielle suite est plus ou moins scellé.

Boingkid, petit platformer provisoirement gratos chez itch.io 
https://niv-studio.itch.io/boingkid-ea

Daedalic comedy selection. Bon choix pour 4.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-DA...medy-selection

----------


## Gloppy

Bon, je dois être un peu con... Alléché par une promotion du Humble Monthly qui proposait 12+2 mois gratuits pour un abonnement d'un an, j'avais décidé de sauter le pas (j'étais jusqu'à présent abonné au mois). Le prélèvement devait démarrer ce mois-ci (fin janvier pour le bundle de février). 
Il a bien eu lieu... mais je n'ai que douze mois (enfin onze maintenant) d'abonnement, avec fin le 25 janvier 2019. J'imagine donc que pour profiter de ce type de promotion il ne faut pas être déjà engagé ou bien il faut déclencher le paiement de suite. Bon à savoir... :-/

----------


## madgic

> Bon, je dois être un peu con... Alléché par une promotion du Humble Monthly qui proposait 12+2 mois gratuits pour un abonnement d'un an, j'avais décidé de sauter le pas (j'étais jusqu'à présent abonné au mois). Le prélèvement devait démarrer ce mois-ci (fin janvier pour le bundle de février). 
> Il a bien eu lieu... mais je n'ai que douze mois (enfin onze maintenant) d'abonnement, avec fin le 25 janvier 2019. J'imagine donc que pour profiter de ce type de promotion il ne faut pas être déjà engagé ou bien il faut déclencher le paiement de suite. Bon à savoir... :-/


C'est pas plutôt 12 mois mais tu payes que l'équivalent de 10 mois ?

----------


## nova

Donc je prends 3 exemplaires d'Agents of mayhem tout à l'heure (s'ils y sont encore biensur) , 1 pour Baalim, 1 pour Nanaki et un pour offrir  ::ninja::  

Ca vous dérange si je vous file juste les codes (jeu + dlc ) ou vous voulez aussi les boites ?

----------


## Baalim

> Donc je prends 3 exemplaires d'Agents of mayhem tout à l'heure (s'ils y sont encore biensur) , 1 pour Baalim, 1 pour Nanaki et un pour offrir  
> 
> Ca vous dérange si je vous file juste les codes (jeu + dlc ) ou vous voulez aussi les boites ?


 La boîte peut aller crever en enfer  ::ninja:: 

Promo gog de la semaine
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180129_weekly_sale

----------


## Nanaki

Même chose, m'en fou de la boiboite.

----------


## Gloppy

> C'est pas plutôt 12 mois mais tu payes que l'équivalent de 10 mois ?


Mais si ! Merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne : ça semble effectivement être la logique du truc. 
Le plan annuel est à 11$ x 12mois = 132 dollars, hors je n'ai payé que 119 dollars. Soit 13$ d'économie sur un abonnement qui offre déjà un "mois gratuit" par rapport au tarif au mois et donc, en gros, deux mois "gratuits" sur les 12 que comprends mon abonnement.

----------


## pothi

> Prend le risque de demander à un vendeur de vérifier sur la centrale, il devrait s'aligner. Au pire appelle les si tu ne veux pas te déplacer.


Oui. J'ai prit le temps de discuter avec un vendeur Fnac la dernière fois. Et il y a bien moyen pour eux de s'aligner sur les prix internet. donc si la centrale a définit un tarif il doivent pouvoir s'aligner. Après je sais plus si c'est pas réservé aux adhérents.

----------


## Baalim

Destiny 2 ps4 à 29€ à la Fnac.
 de toute évidence, il faut relancer les ventes...

Destiny 1 collection ps4 à 8€ chez Micromania.
Si vous êtes intéressés, faites attention, l'opération pourrait bien s'arrêter aujourd'hui ou dans les jours qui viennent.

----------


## Setzer

> Oui. J'ai prit le temps de discuter avec un vendeur Fnac la dernière fois. Et il y a bien moyen pour eux de s'aligner sur les prix internet. donc si la centrale a définit un tarif il doivent pouvoir s'aligner. Après je sais plus si c'est pas réservé aux adhérents.


Sauf que sur internet la ristourne n'apparait pas.

----------


## nova

@baalim et nanaki c'est bon j'ai eu vos agents of mayhem pour 50€ chaque.

(ah mince j'ai rajouté un 0 :con: ) 

Bref je vous envoie les codes ce soir en MP .

----------


## Nanaki

> @baalim et nanaki c'est bon j'ai eu vos agents of mayhem pour 50€ chaque.
> 
> (ah mince j'ai rajouté un 0 :con: ) 
> 
> Bref je vous envoie les codes ce soir en MP .


Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

@ Nova :

Merci !


Clé xbox one Doom : 3.85 £  ::O: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FIS9JGY

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Un autre monday bundle bien deguelasse chez indiegala.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Baalim

> Un autre monday bundle bien deguelasse chez indiegala.


Ah, je venais justement dire la même chose.
Messieurs, nous vous demandons, de vous arrêter  :Boom: 




Le point & click assez dark "*dead synchronicity*" est à 2 €
*http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...w_Comes_Today/*

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai des coupons: 
> 
> -80 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Heavy Hitters
> -75 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Medieval Pack
> -80 % SUR Pinball FX3 - Marvel Legends Pack
> -80 % SUR Pinball FX3 Sci Fi Pack
> -25 % SUR Staxel
> 
> Mp si quelqu'un est intéressé


Je fais partie des gens qui ont eu les 5 coupons pour PFX 3. Je suis doute. 

- Qu'apporte PFX 3 quand on a le 2 ?
- Et du coup quel est l'intérêt de racheter les tables avec les coupons quand on a déjà 95% d'entre elles sur PFX 2 ? Parce que le total avoisine les 10€ quand même.
- C'est quoi cette connerie de packs de tables PFX3 payants, alors que la description du jeu précise une compatibilité GRATUITE des tables PFX2 surs PFX3 ?





On se ferait pas un tout petit peu enculer par PFX3, quand on a déjà le PFX2 avec une blinde de tables ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Le point & click assez dark "*dead synchronicity*" est à 2 €
> *http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...w_Comes_Today/*


Le jeu lui meme est assez bon mais soyez prévenus que ca finit en cliffanger et ca fait plus de 3 ans et aucune nouvelle de la suite.

----------


## pesos

> Le jeu lui meme est assez bon mais soyez prévenus que ca finit en cliffanger et ca fait plus de 3 ans et aucune nouvelle de la suite.


Hmmm je connais pas le jeu mais en 30 sec sur le forum Steam j'ai trouvé ça

----------


## nova

> Je fais partie des gens qui ont eu les 5 coupons pour PFX 3. Je suis doute. 
> 
> - Qu'apporte PFX 3 quand on a le 2 ?
> - Et du coup quel est l'intérêt de racheter les tables avec les coupons quand on a déjà 95% d'entre elles sur PFX 2 ? Parce que le total avoisine les 10€ quand même.
> - C'est quoi cette connerie de packs de tables PFX3 payants, alors que la description du jeu précise une compatibilité GRATUITE des tables PFX2 surs PFX3 ?
> 
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/IFmrY...sqqa5Nnnhw.png
> 
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/egLV5...e69av20kBg.png
> ...


Ben faut pas racheter les tables. Steam voit pas que les possèdes déja mais dans PFX 3 tu les as déja en fait.

----------


## Kargadum

Endless space 2 atteint le plancher à 14$ sur Fanatical

----------


## Baalim

> Je fais partie des gens qui ont eu les 5 coupons pour PFX 3. Je suis doute. 
> 
> - Qu'apporte PFX 3 quand on a le 2 ?
> - Et du coup quel est l'intérêt de racheter les tables avec les coupons quand on a déjà 95% d'entre elles sur PFX 2 ? Parce que le total avoisine les 10€ quand même.
> - C'est quoi cette connerie de packs de tables PFX3 payants, alors que la description du jeu précise une compatibilité GRATUITE des tables PFX2 surs PFX3 ?
> 
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/IFmrY...sqqa5Nnnhw.png
> 
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/egLV5...e69av20kBg.png
> ...


En principe, les coupons ont été proposés pour permettre aux anciens possesseurs de tables de ne pas repasser à la caisse quand ils possèdent déjà une ou plusieurs tables du pack vu que les tables ne sont plus achetables à l'unité.
Si tu possèdes 95 % des tables, il ne doit guère te manquer que certaines des tables sous licence qui n'ont pu être transférées (south park notamment)

----------


## banditbandit

> Le point & click assez dark "*dead synchronicity*" est à 2 €
> *http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...w_Comes_Today/*


Univers très sombre dans un monde totalitaire, un truc pour adulte quoi, vraiment pas mal, bonne ambiance si je puis dire... 2 € c'est cadeau.

En espérant une suite.

----------


## RUPPY

For Honor à 17€ sur Gamesplanet.

J'ai eu un code qui le raméne à 11€  ::rolleyes::  Ca vaut le coup ?

----------


## schouffy

C'est plus ou moins mort.

----------


## RUPPY

Ok, je passe mon tour  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Veil of crows, EA au croisement de mount & blade et d'un RTS, fait par un seul développeur, est à 10$ chez chrono.gg
https://chrono.gg/?=VeilofCrows

L'air de rien, le mec a l'air de bien bosser.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En principe, les coupons ont été proposés pour permettre aux anciens possesseurs de tables de ne pas repasser à la caisse quand ils possèdent déjà une ou plusieurs tables du pack vu que les tables ne sont plus achetables à l'unité.
> Si tu possèdes 95 % des tables, il ne doit guère te manquer que certaines des tables sous licence qui n'ont pu être transférées (south park notamment)


Il me manque genre une marvel à la con et une lambda, mais comme je n'ai quasiment jamais joué à PFX2, je vais installer le 3 et voir si les tables sont correctement importées ingame, ça a l'air assez boiteux leur système. Merci à vous deux pour le topo.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il me manque genre une marvel à la con et une lambda, mais comme je n'ai quasiment jamais joué à PFX2, je vais installer le 3 et voir si les tables sont correctement importées ingame, ça a l'air assez boiteux leur système. Merci à vous deux pour le topo.


Ou bien... Comme tu n'as quasi jamais joué à PFX2, tu ne perds pas ton temps à installer le 3 et à le tester, et surtout tu n'achètes pas une table de plus.  ::P: 

Oui je sais c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire d'avoir ce genre de raisonnement quand on se dit qu'on risque de laisser passer une affaire. J'ai moi-même beaucoup de mal à cause du "au cas où"... 

C'était la pensée raisonnable de ce topic de l'année 2018.
Vous pouvez retourner dépenser (et moi aussi  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Endless space 2 atteint le plancher à 14$ sur Fanatical


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non mais c'est exactement ça. Au départ tu crois que les coupons c'est une super affaire, ensuite tu constates la masse de doublons ( pour chaque pack j ai toutes les tables ou 2 sur 3) et corrélé au temps de jeu de 0h ...
Je viens de tester, c'est sympa mais sur un 21/9 faudrait pouvoir tourner l'écran à la verticale, sinon c'est pas super adapté. 
Pis bon le meilleur flipper ça a toujours été Balls of Steel, vrai sachent.

----------


## Baalim

Non seulement on a un forum truffé d'amigaïstes mais en plus maintenant on a des gens qui osent prétendre que balls of steel était supérieur à Pro pinball ??

Halte à l'ignominie  :Boom: 

Après avoir vendu à peu près que dalle sur steam, outcast second contact est enfin disponible chez Gog.

https://www.gog.com/game/outcast_second_contact

Bien joué, les mecs !
Sauf que maintenant, j'ai plus envie de l'acheter malgré le rabais de 50% et le cashback  :tired: 


Grow up à 2.49€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/grow...am-key--3085-1

Idem chez gamebillet et gamergate... Mais non, il ne sera pas dans un prochain humble  ::siffle:: 

Petit pack à 1.5€ et nom fabuleux
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/59828/

 un petit truc léger pour terminer avec Syrian warfare à 6.79€ 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...yrian_Warfare/

Parfait pour coller à l'actualité dont on ne  doit pas parler...

Dlc également en promo.



Reçu aujourd'hui de Wayforward :




> The “Ultimate” Thank You Present!
> To say that we appreciate you, our Backers, is an understatement. You funded this project, participated in its design, promoted it, and displayed amazing patience and good will throughout a very long and complex development process during a major console shift. In short, you’ve been awesome fans and partners and we will be forever grateful!
> 
> Development on Half-Genie Hero is starting to wind down, and we have our sights set on a new version of the game, called “Shantae: Half-Genie Hero Ultimate Edition”. After all the time we’ve put into this together, we’re sure that you’d want to have a copy of your own.
> 
> *After discussing this with our publishing partners (Xseed/North America, PQube/Europe, and Oizumi Amuzio/Japan), we’ve all decided to give EVERY Backer a free Steam code for “Shantae: Half-Genie Hero Ultimate Edition”. We hope this will serve as the perfect time capsule for everything you’ve helped to create. We can only offer Steam codes for this version, and are unable to offer substitutions. But as always you’ll be free to give this premium priced game code to a friend, or barter and trade as you like to get the platform you’re looking for! We’ll distribute these codes to you when the game launches in the Spring*.
> 
> This is our way of saying thank you for everything!



A noter pour les intéressés que 303 Squadron, actuellement en cours de KS, vient de se doter d'une démo.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=user_menu

----------


## Mastaba

> un petit truc léger pour terminer avec Syrian warfare à 6.79€ 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...yrian_Warfare/
> 
> Parfait pour coller à l'actualité dont on ne  doit pas parler...


On a le droit d'en parler si ca se passe pas en France:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...t-du-pacifisme
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...ing-Saleh-wins

----------


## SAAvenger

> un petit truc léger pour terminer avec Syrian warfare à 6.79€ 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...yrian_Warfare/


Un des meilleurs rts du moment selon moi

----------


## toramo

> Après avoir vendu à peu près que dalle sur steam, outcast second contact est enfin disponible chez Gog.


Mouarf, je l'ai acheté day one xD
Par contre ouais 10k ventes (source steam spy) c'est vraiment pas ouf (pour pas dire cataclysmique).

----------


## Valenco

> Mouarf, je l'ai acheté day one xD
> Par contre ouais 10k ventes (source steam spy) c'est vraiment pas ouf (pour pas dire cataclysmique).


Tu en as pensé quoi ?

----------


## Baalim

Kingdom come deliverance à 37 € sur amazon. 35 € pour les membres prime (peut être moins avec livraison lente)
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01M5JEA3Q

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-bundle-50

Va peut être falloir envisager une légère amélioration du niveau parce que, là, on n'est pas loin d'un monday bundle.


Sinon, c'est vraiment anecdotique mais on trouve a la fnac des ternes des coffrets big bang theory s6 néerlandais à 1€.
Si ça se trouve, en néerlandais, vous trouverez ça rigolo.


Un âge d'or où le marché français n'avait pas encore été perverti par la machine du diable.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Wonderboy à 10 balles sur Steam. 

Kingdom Come Deliverance ça a l'air intéressant, mais je vois pas de preview sur les précédents mags CPC. Je vais fouiller un peu le net.

----------


## Hyeud

> Un âge d'or où le marché français n'avait pas encore été perverti par la machine du diable.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUvwNBEX...g&name=900x900


On voit bien que l'amiga fait partie de l'axe du mal.

----------


## Ruvon

D'ailleurs sur le sujet, spécial vieux croûtons :




> S'pas vraiment une news, au contraire, mais c'est assez fun de voir ce qu'il a trouvé :
> 
> https://twitter.com/Willvs/status/958085871739260928

----------


## Marmottas

> Non seulement on a un forum truffé d'amigaïstes mais en plus maintenant on a des gens qui osent prétendre que balls of steel était supérieur à Pro pinball ??


Bah oui, tout le monde sait que c'est Pinball fantasies le meilleur !




> Un âge d'or où le marché français n'avait pas encore été perverti par la machine du diable.


À mon avis, les chiffres sont faux... Je pense que l'explication vient du fait qu'ils ont été calculés sous ST...  ::P:  (Il y avait donc des tableurs sous Atari ?)


(Allez, assez fait l'Amigaïste pour aujourd'hui, je reprends le boulot...)

----------


## KiwiX

> Oui. J'ai prit le temps de discuter avec un vendeur Fnac la dernière fois. Et il y a bien moyen pour eux de s'aligner sur les prix internet. donc si la centrale a définit un tarif il doivent pouvoir s'aligner. Après je sais plus si c'est pas réservé aux adhérents.


C'est une condition du contrat adhérent fnac : il faut choper un vendeur et faire appliquer le prix affiché sur internet sur ton produit en magasin. C'est comme ça que Mme kiwix m'a pris Mario Odyssey à 35 balles day one alors que le prix affiché en magasin était de 70€... Mais faut être adhérent.

Par contre, si une promo s'affiche pas sur le net au moment où tu demandes, c'est mort.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca me rappelle GTA V, genre à 35€ au lieu de 60. Je résa, pour deux potes et moi, je fais le déplacement, je me retrouve avec un bon à régler mentionnant 60x3 €.... 
En montrant sur mon smartphone le prix sur Fnac.com, le vendeur a réédité le bon de caisse à 35x3 €.
Arrivé en caisse, j'ai réglé avec la carte adhérent de madame, les chèques culture d'un pote et ma CB. Malgré les trois noms différents, c'est passé crème, 3 GTA V en day one version boîte pour moins de 18€ chaque...

----------


## Abzaarg

> C'est une condition du contrat adhérent fnac : il faut choper un vendeur et faire appliquer le prix affiché sur internet sur ton produit en magasin. C'est comme ça que Mme kiwix m'a pris Mario Odyssey à 35 balles day one alors que le prix affiché en magasin était de 70€... Mais faut être adhérent.
> 
> Par contre, si une promo s'affiche pas sur le net au moment où tu demandes, c'est mort.


Par contre , parfois faut leur forcer la main. Pour chopper la switch avec Mario Odyssey j'avais du gaver la vendeuse et lui mettre la page internet fnac leur montrant qu'elle devait s'aligner. Elle insistait qu'elle n'avait pas cette possibilité.

----------


## velociraptor

Un passage à la fnac de Montpellier au rayon jeux pc, leur stand de jeux pc est en décomposition (quelques AAA et les sims), aucun solde. Prey à 50€. 
Mon dernier achat chez eux c'était GTA V.

----------


## Abzaarg

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bayonetta
Bayonetta 7.99€

----------


## Baalim

Prochain VN des créateurs d'along the edge.
https://nova-box.itch.io/seersisle

Très joli, comme le précédent.

Scrap mechanic à 12€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...crap_Mechanic/

Brutal heroes bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-heroes-bundle

1.49€ et pas mal du tout pour le prix (gryphon knight, dead age, mushrooms wars, riff racer)

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Un passage à la fnac de Montpellier au rayon jeux pc, leur stand de jeux pc est en décomposition (quelques AAA et les sims), aucun solde. Prey à 50€. 
> Mon dernier achat chez eux c'était GTA V.


Les tarifs de la Rnac étant généralement standardisés au niveau national, tu peux soit tenter de demander à un vendeur, soit directement en caisse, il est fortement probable que tu obtiennes le même tarif et que ce soient juste les étiquettes qui n'aient pas étaient changées.

----------


## FB74

RockStar Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/r...r-games-bundle

----------


## Nanaki

> RockStar Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/r...r-games-bundle


Bon j'ai déjà tout mais toute la collection des jeux Rockstar pour 12 balles ça vaut largement le coup. 
Achetez maintenant!

----------


## Diwydiant

Manhunt passe-t'il bien sur une config' moderne ? Il me semblait avoir vu que non...  :tired: 

Parce que lui et MaxPayne 3 sont alléchant, et le reste est une valeur sûre, dont je me suis déjà délecté de nombreuses heures  ::wub::

----------


## machiavel24

> Bon j'ai déjà tout mais toute la collection des jeux Rockstar pour 12 balles ça vaut largement le coup. 
> Achetez maintenant!


N'étant pas fan de Rockstar.
Non  ::P: .

----------


## madgic

> N'étant pas fan de Rockstar.
> Non .


Pareil. Si il y avait GTA V, peut être que j'aurais acheté mais là non.

Par contre j'aime bien la conversion €/$ de ces temps-ci  ::P:

----------


## Cotopaxi

Trop de DRM dans les jeux Rockstar, je passe...

----------


## sebarnolds

> Manhunt passe-t'il bien sur une config' moderne ? Il me semblait avoir vu que non... 
> 
> Parce que lui et MaxPayne 3 sont alléchant, et le reste est une valeur sûre, dont je me suis déjà délecté de nombreuses heures


Je viens de tester et c'est pas immédiat. Ca semble marcher, mais ça y'a un bug bloquant après 5 minutes de jeu à un endroit précis. J'ai essayé deux guides sur Steam : _Ultimate Manhunt Configuration & Fix Guide for Modern Systems!_ qui n'a pas fonctionné et _How to run Manhunt on Windows Vista, XP, 7, 8, 8.1, 10 and get through the gate._ qui lui a corrigé le problème et m'a permis d'aller plus loin. Sinon, ça semble tourner correctement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso, les seuls qui m'intéressent dans le bundle, c'est Max Payne 1 & 2, mais je ne vais pas payer 7€ pour avoir une copie Steam de deux jeux que j'ai déjà en version boîte.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est dispo en Belgique Max Payne 1?

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est dispo en Belgique Max Payne 1?


C'est en France qu'il y a des problèmes, non ? Sur Steam, j'ai accès sans soucis à Max Payne et Max Payne 2 pour les acheter.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui en France il n'est pas dispo (le 1). J'étais juste curieux  :;):

----------


## shazamic

Evoland à 1€ dans un bundle Fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/chronicle-bundle

----------


## nova

> Evoland à 1€ dans un bundle Fanatical
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/chronicle-bundle


Ca fait surtout pas cher pour 2 dark et wurm.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ca fait surtout pas cher pour 2 dark et wurm.


*Anarcute* présent dans le bundle est bien sympa.

----------


## KiwiX

> Par contre , parfois faut leur forcer la main. Pour chopper la switch avec Mario Odyssey j'avais du gaver la vendeuse et lui mettre la page internet fnac leur montrant qu'elle devait s'aligner. Elle insistait qu'elle n'avait pas cette possibilité.


Dans ce cas-là, faut demander à voir un responsable  ::happy2:: . Et enfoncer le clou avec une réclamation après ou changer de crémerie. Certains vendeurs/vendeuses sont effectivement pénibles mais en étant adhérent, tu es totalement dans ton droit.

----------


## Guppy

Hummm, c'est quoi ce bordel ? Dans le Humble bundle, pour Max Payne 1, je vois "Offer not available in your region" (France donc) Oo'
Ok, sur Steam et Origin je savais qu'ils filtraient si il n'y avait pas/plus la VF, mais depuis quand *HB* fait la même chose ?

What !? X_x, et là si je vérifie sous Steam le 1 est dispo mais plus le 2 ?...

----------


## Nanaki

> Hummm, c'est quoi ce bordel ? Dans le Humble bundle, pour Max Payne 1, je vois "Offer not available in your region" (France donc) Oo'
> Ok, sur Steam et Origin je savais qu'ils filtraient si il n'y avait pas/plus la VF, mais depuis quand *HB* fait la même chose ?
> 
> What !? X_x, et là si je vérifie sous Steam le 1 est dispo mais plus le 2 ?...


Sur Steam il y a 2 versions de Max Payne 1, la version fr uniquement dispo en France et la version Anglaise dispo partout ailleurs, et pour Max Payne 2 il n'y a qu'une seule version, la version anglaise dispo partout sauf en France.Max Payne 2 n'a jamais été dispoMax Payne 2 n'est plus dispo en France sur Steam depuis un moment, je me souvient avoir récup le mien via un contact étranger en 2011.

Le humble ne propose pas Max Payne 1 pour la France car la clé fourni doit être celle de la version anglaise (donc pas la même que sur le steam fr), mais dans ce cas je ne comprends pas pourquoi humble propose le 2 pour la France...

----------


## Eradan

> Max Payne 2 n'a jamais été dispo en France sur Steam


Je l'ai sur Steam, donc il a forcément été disponible en France. Mon Purchase History sur Steam me dit que j'ai acheté le 28 juin 2010 un Max Payne Bundle pour 3.74€, contenant Max Payne et Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne.

----------


## Nanaki

> Je l'ai sur Steam, donc il a forcément été disponible en France. Mon Purchase History sur Steam me dit que j'ai acheté le 28 juin 2010 un Max Payne Bundle pour 3.74€, contenant Max Payne et Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne.


Ok, donc retiré de la vente en France entre 2010 et 2011 alors.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

si y en a qui savent pas quoi faire de la Cité du Vice je serais volontiers preneur  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> si y en a qui savent pas quoi faire de la Cité du Vice je serais volontiers preneur


Tout simplement le meilleur GTA pour moi  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de Out There, la BD interactive "Out there chronicles : episode 1" est gratuite pendant encore quelques jours pour la sortie de l'épisode 2 sur iOS et Android.
Non, pas d'épisode 3 en vue.

----------


## Wolverine

Pour info, dans le Humble Bundle, Max Payne 1 est dispo depuis le Luxembourg.

Je ne sais pas si en le prenant puis en l'offrant à une personne en France, ça passe ou pas.

----------


## Carnod

> Pour info, dans le Humble Bundle, Max Payne 1 est dispo depuis le Luxembourg.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si en le prenant puis en l'offrant à une personne en France, ça passe ou pas.


ça peut s'acheter en VPN sur humble ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plus que l'achat, c'est l'activation qui est concernée.

----------


## jopopoe

Joli bundle Rockstar, mais j'ai absolument tout en boîte sauf Max Payne 3 et son season pass, qui est évidemment dans le tier 3  ::(: 

Si quelqu'un en a un en trop...

----------


## schouffy

> Je viens de tester et c'est pas immédiat. Ca semble marcher, mais ça y'a un bug bloquant après 5 minutes de jeu à un endroit précis. J'ai essayé deux guides sur Steam : _Ultimate Manhunt Configuration & Fix Guide for Modern Systems!_ qui n'a pas fonctionné et _How to run Manhunt on Windows Vista, XP, 7, 8, 8.1, 10 and get through the gate._ qui lui a corrigé le problème et m'a permis d'aller plus loin. Sinon, ça semble tourner correctement.


Bizarre, je l'ai fait il y a qques années sous win7 et je n'avais pas eu de problème.

----------


## Shapa

Ce topic, allégorie :



Et avec le nouveau monthly dans deux jours on a pas fini.

----------


## talouche

> Sur Steam il y a 2 versions de Max Payne 1, la version fr uniquement dispo en France et la version Anglaise dispo partout ailleurs, et pour Max Payne 2 il n'y a qu'une seule version, la version anglaise dispo partout sauf en France.Max Payne 2 n'a jamais été dispoMax Payne 2 n'est plus dispo en France sur Steam depuis un moment, je me souvient avoir récup le mien via un contact étranger en 2011.
> 
> Le humble ne propose pas Max Payne 1 pour la France car la clé fourni doit être celle de la version anglaise (donc pas la même que sur le steam fr), mais dans ce cas je ne comprends pas pourquoi humble propose le 2 pour la France...


On dirait qu'ils se sont emmêlés les pinceaux





https://twitter.com/Vialaxy/status/958433260874366981

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour les amateurs de Out There, la BD interactive "Out there chronicles : episode 1" est gratuite pendant encore quelques jours pour la sortie de l'épisode 2 sur iOS et Android.
> Non, pas d'épisode 3 en vue.


Oh, je savais meme pas que ca existait! Merci pour la decouverte  ::o:

----------


## jopopoe

> Ce topic, allégorie :
> 
> http://atenecalling.org/wp-content/u...mendicante.jpg
> 
> Et avec le nouveau monthly dans deux jours on a pas fini.


Eh oh ça va hein. Je fais partie des rares à avoir été au Auchan du coin  chercher 2 Prey pour rendre service à des canards de la fameuse L.I.S.T.E. alors je peux  bien demander un reste de bundle sans me faire traiter de clochard...

----------


## pesos

> Ce topic, allégorie :
> 
> http://atenecalling.org/wp-content/u...mendicante.jpg
> 
> Et avec le nouveau monthly dans deux jours on a pas fini.


Merci pour ton intervention  :ouaiouai:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Bizarre, je l'ai fait il y a qques années sous win7 et je n'avais pas eu de problème.


Ce qui est encore plus bizarre, c'est que dans le guide, il y a le fix qui n'a rien corrigé chez moi. Et ils disent carrément, "si vous avez encore le soucis de la grille qui ne s'ouvre pas dans le tutoriel, faut prendre un fichier exe cracké et le mettre". Le premier fix que j'ai essayé n'a pas marché mais le deuxième si.
Y'a une condition qui fait que dans certains cas, un script ne se déclenche pas et la grille reste bloquée.

----------


## Baalim

> Eh oh ça va hein. Je fais partie des rares à avoir été au Auchan du coin  chercher 2 Prey pour rendre service à des canards de la fameuse L.I.S.T.E. alors je peux  bien demander un reste de bundle sans me faire traiter de clochard...


 Enfin des larmes et du sang sur sur ce topic, ça me manquait !  :Bave: 

Sinon, un magnifique match 3 avec des zombies à poil pour 1.49€  :Indeed: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/696590/XXZ_XXL/

Un VN au thème peu courant puisqu'il traite des sorcières de salem. Non, elles ne sont pas.en string et non, il n'y a pas de nude demonic patch.

https://digitalbento.itch.io/salem

----------


## Ruvon

> Enfin des larmes et du sang sur sur ce topic, ça me manquait ! 
> 
> Sinon, un magnifique match 3 avec des zombies à poil pour 1.49€ 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/696590/XXZ_XXL/


Tiens, tu tombes bien, je voulais te parler d'un jeu qui s'appelle WEED (NSFW si vous cherchez sur Steam, mais le jeu existe, un bien beau match 3 sans zombies  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens, tu tombes bien, je voulais te parler d'un jeu qui s'appelle WEED (NSFW si vous cherchez sur Steam, mais le jeu existe, un bien beau match 3 sans zombies  ).


Dans le même genre, il y a également LSD. 
Je jurerais qu'ils ont piqué les Sprites dans un autre match 3....


Sinon Persona 5 à 30€...vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire.

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...RSONA512345678

----------


## Hyeud

Le meilleur GTA c'est San Andreas  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

Bon c'est pas un match3 mais je viens de tomber là dessus en écumant les offres Steam...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/73...Serial_Killer/



Spoiler Alert! 







 :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

Ne me lancez pas sur les jeux Steam Baalim-approved by the Baalim Boobs of Quality. Je les recense depuis un moment et je pourrais m'offrir un ban en à peine quelques liens sur ce topic.

----------


## nova

:Pouah:   :Pouah:

----------


## Getz

> Ne me lancez pas sur les jeux Steam Baalim-approved by the Baalim Boobs of Quality. Je les recense depuis un moment et je pourrais m'offrir un ban en à peine quelques liens sur ce topic.


Je suis hypé!  :Vibre: 

Balance la liste!  ::trollface::

----------


## fenrhir

> Ne me lancez pas sur les jeux Steam Baalim-approved by the Baalim Boobs of Quality. Je les recense depuis un moment et je pourrais m'offrir un ban en à peine quelques liens sur ce topic.


Do need. Et je lance le chronomètre pour voir combien de temps tu tiens avant de rejoindre les petits gris.

----------


## cooly08

Headlander gratos via twitch prime.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ce topic, allégorie :
> 
> http://atenecalling.org/wp-content/u...mendicante.jpg
> 
> Et avec le nouveau monthly dans deux jours on a pas fini.


C'est surtout qu'en parallèle, le topic des échanges de clés crève la gueule ouverte sans fréquentation ni visibilité. 

Et c'est tout à fait normal dans la mesure où l'échange merde totalement : faut pas se voiler la face, on s'échange globalement des doublons de bundles dont on n'a à peu près rien à carrer. C'est rarement un AAA contre un autre. 
Malgré ce diagnostic, j'ai une impression persistante que personne ne veut filer un jeu contre un autre jeu, potable et qu'il n'a pas. Il faut obligatoirement que le mec qui a un jeu à donner reçoive une proposition qui l'amène à découvrir une pépite qui tombe pile au coeur de ses centres d'intérêt. Sinon il garde son doublon de côté pour le jour où quelqu'un aura une meilleure proposition à lui faire.

----------


## Shapa

> Eh oh ça va hein. Je fais partie des rares à avoir été au Auchan du coin  chercher 2 Prey pour rendre service à des canards de la fameuse L.I.S.T.E. alors je peux  bien demander un reste de bundle sans me faire traiter de clochard...





> Merci pour ton intervention





> Enfin des larmes et du sang sur sur ce topic, ça me manquait ! 
> 
> Sinon, un magnifique match 3 avec des zombies à poil pour 1.49€ 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/696590/XXZ_XXL/
> 
> Un VN au thème peu courant puisqu'il traite des sorcières de salem. Non, elles ne sont pas.en string et non, il n'y a pas de nude demonic patch.
> 
> https://digitalbento.itch.io/salem


 :Cigare:  Pas de problème mon Baalim.

Non mais après vous faîtes comme vous voulez, mais je peux aussi penser que vous êtes des crevards. Premier amendement tout ça  ::ninja:: 

Et en vrai fut en temps c'était :les mecs j'ai trouvé ce jeu a pas cher! Maintenant c'est : y'a un bundle a 1.29 euros mais j'ai déjà un des jeux dans ma liste de 1800 jeux. Du coup je le veux gratos pour ne jamais y jouer. 

PS: les traits ont été grossis pour souligner l'absurde et toute ressemblance avec un Baalim existant ou fictif n'est que pure coïncidence.

Edit: ah oui mais non si en plus je suis d'accord avec Oldboobie... Ou va le monde... (Je sais que c'est Oldnoobie mais l'autocorrect pour le coup est vachement mieux  :^_^: )

----------


## Baalim

Hump day bundle edition mouais bof.

*https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-51*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hump day bundle edition mouais bof.

*https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-51*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de problème mon Baalim.
> 
> Non mais après vous faîtes comme vous voulez, mais je peux aussi penser que vous êtes des crevards. Premier amendement tout ça


Ah mais, cher Monsieur, ne vous méprenez pas. J'étais vraiment enthousiaste à la perspective d'un débat musclé en ces bas fonds. Il n'y avait aucune ironie dans mes propos.  ::): 

Sur le fond, tu as raison mais, en définitive, les vendeurs de bundles ne sont que des marchands du temple. Je ne vois plus vraiment pour quelle raison il faudrait traiter leurs produits avec une quelconque référence et ce, d'autant plus qu'ils l'autorisent désormais pratiquement tous.

Au surplus, l'argument caritatif a vécu et sert aujourd'hui essentiellement d'option de défiscalisation (au profit d'un grand groupe de presse qui plus est).

Bref, se partager un bundle, c'est presque comme un achat collectif de couches culottes ou de nutella qu'on se répartit après coup  ::siffle::

----------


## Kargadum

> Bon c'est pas un match3 mais je viens de tomber là dessus en écumant les offres Steam...
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/73...Serial_Killer/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Un cadeau troll parfait  ::wub::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

ah contre la Cité du Vice je peux proposer un code 15 jours premium world of warship diana cruiser, aucune idée de ce que c'est  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

Sinon je rappelle qu'il y a un topic des crevards dons:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...bonsplansmerci

----------


## Oldnoobie

The MenTalos Principle !

----------


## Shapa

> Hump day bundle edition mouais bof.
> 
> *https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-51*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Hump day bundle edition mouais bof.
> 
> *https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-51*
> ...


C'est pas faux. Mais en gros c'est pas le bon topic. Du coup crevardisez bien mais crevardisez au bon endroit plx (le plx c'est pour faire jeune).

----------


## Hilikkus

> C'est pas faux. Mais en gros c'est pas le bon topic. Du coup crevardisez bien mais crevardisez au bon endroit plx (le plx c'est pour faire jeune).


Clair, c'est nul le HS, ça pollue le topic ! En fait, ce qu'il faudrait c'est un topic bon plan sans flood. On vote ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas faux. Mais en gros c'est pas le bon topic. Du coup crevardisez bien mais crevardisez au bon endroit plx (le plx c'est pour faire jeune).


Là, nous sommes d'accord.
Qu'on lapide les contrevenants à coup de cailloux (nouveauté code pénal 2019).


Ah, joie !  ::lol:: 
Enfin un jeu psn+ auquel j'ai envie de jouer
Rime dans les jeux du mois de février 2018.

https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018...-for-february/


Ouaip, toutes les promos pc du jour sont à chier, à l'instar de :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/78...Simulator_208/
ou de :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/77...r_the_BIG_KEY/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Clair, c'est nul le HS, ça pollue le topic ! En fait, ce qu'il faudrait c'est un topic bon plan sans flood. On vote ?



Sans oublier un bannissement de trois mois pour ceux qui auront été minoritaires.

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

j'ai pris le tier 1, je donne Manhunt au premier qui se manifeste  :;):

----------


## Myope

Il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de manifestage.  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

:Manif:  :Manif:  :Manif:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de manifestage.


si j'en veux pas c'est pour une bonne raison, une raison partagée on dirait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

The darkside detective à -40%
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ide_Detective/

J'avoue que le humble du jour me laisse un peu sceptique...
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/c...exy-love-books



Et je ne parle même pas de : "*Angry Man Pounded by the Fear of His Latent Gayness Over a Dinosaur Transitioning Into a Unicorn*"

Ce mec a vraiment un don pour les titres.

Pour le reste, l'anthologie HAck/slash (nan, pas le manga/jeu/anime), les 5 volumes de sunstone, Love Addict: Confessions of a Serial Dater dont je crois avoir lu du bien récemment etc.

----------


## Bibik

Verifiez vos coupons humble (ou vos mails), j'ai eu un 10% sur le monthly actuel valable jusqu'à vendredi.

----------


## FB74

> J'avoue que le humble du jour me laisse un peu sceptique...
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/c...exy-love-books
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....1jVMdfQAwL.jpg
> 
> Et je ne parle même pas de : "*Angry Man Pounded by the Fear of His Latent Gayness Over a Dinosaur Transitioning Into a Unicorn*"
> 
> Ce mec a vraiment un don pour les titres.


Et pour aller avec ta bibliothèque intime, -23% sur tout le site *GreenManGaming*, code *JUSTFORYOU* . ::wub:: 
https://www.dealabs.com/codes-promo/...e-site-1168597

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'avoue que le humble du jour me laisse un peu sceptique...




Spoiler Alert! 


Imagine comment tu pourrais faire plaisir à Flad avec *Chuck's Unicorn Tinglers* 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Imagine comment tu pourrais faire plaisir à Flad avec *Chuck's Unicorn Tinglers*


 :Angry:

----------


## Carnod

> Plus que l'achat, c'est l'activation qui est concernée.


ben ça voudrait dire que si on paie, on a une clé inactivable non ? Ou alors en tant que franquais on est directement lesté d'une clé ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> The MenTalos Principle !


C'est beau ça.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 


 ::siffle::   :Mellow2:

----------


## Bibik

Humble a débloqué les clés pour Max Payne.

https://twitter.com/humblesupport/st...20272307687424

----------


## Baalim

Vanquish. 8 €
*https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vanquish*

----------


## Hilikkus

> Humble a débloqué les clés pour Max Payne.
> 
> https://twitter.com/humblesupport/st...20272307687424


Bonne nouvelle, je vais surement me le prendre du coup.

----------


## Baalim

FFXII ps4 à 18€  ::O: 
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01I38SL2O

Bionic battle mutants à 3€
Bon plan pour ce croisement xcom/ufo (pas un mélange extrême donc)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...attle_Mutants/

----------


## nova

> Vanquish. 8 €
> *https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vanquish*


Pas mal.
Faut que je vérifie que je l'ai pas déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> FFXII ps4 à 18€ 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01I38SL2O


Et à combien ce soir 17h sur Steam?  :Facepalm:

----------


## moutaine

> Et à combien ce soir 17h sur Steam?


je me pose la même question.

----------


## Baalim

> Et à combien ce soir 17h sur Steam?


Beaucoup évoquent un prix de 50$ avec un rabais de 10$ pour la semaine de lancement.
Pas de source officielle, cela dit.

Faudra peut être aller voir par ici pour trouver mieux:
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...zodiac-age-pc/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Beaucoup évoquent un prix de 50$ avec un rabais de 10$ pour la semaine de lancement.


Rhaaah mais putain  :Boom:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vanquish. 8 €
> *https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/vanquish*


ça fait combien la part ?

----------


## Marcarino

> Rhaaah mais putain


Au moment ou la page GMG a chargé j'ai vu furtivement affiché 34,99€ -20%=> 27,99€. Mais ensuite ça a disparu. J'ai peut-être rêvé?

----------


## Baalim

> Au moment ou la page GMG a chargé j'ai vu furtivement affiché 34,99€ -20%=> 27,99€. Mais ensuite ça a disparu. J'ai peut-être rêvé?


Il était encore mentionné en "coming soon" quand j'ai posté le lien  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça fait combien la part ?


 :Drum:

----------


## Flad

> ça fait combien la part ?


Ca dépends du nombre de part dans 1.

----------


## rogercoincoin

::siffle::

----------


## banditbandit

> Beaucoup évoquent un prix de 50$ avec un rabais de 10$ pour la semaine de lancement.
> Pas de source officielle, cela dit.
> 
> Faudra peut être aller voir par ici pour trouver mieux:
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...zodiac-age-pc/


A noter deux voucher dispo : PAYDAY 20%

JUSTFORYOU 23%

A voir si c'est nominatif ou pas.




> Ca dépends du nombre de part dans 1.


Avec lui on peut en ajouter une.  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Au moment ou la page GMG a chargé j'ai vu furtivement affiché 34,99€ -20%=> 27,99€. Mais ensuite ça a disparu. J'ai peut-être rêvé?


La meme, et je vois toujours ca furtivement quand je refresh la page. 

Ceci dit mon  :Boom:  etait plus sur ce prix honteux pour un jeu PS2 

Spoiler Alert! 


que j'ai deja payé plein pot en plus

. Ceci etant dit, je vais prendre mon mal en patience et attendre que le prix chute ou une promo. Et j'imagine que pour la version PC y'aura pas de version boite qu'on pourrait retrouver soldée sur amazon ou à la fnac lors des prochaines soldes :/

----------


## Kohtsaro

Effectivement vous n'avez pas rêvé.



Ca reste cher pour un jeu si vieux, les FF13 étaient vendu à 13€ à leurs sorties.

----------


## azack

> Au moment ou la page GMG a chargé j'ai vu furtivement affiché 34,99€ -20%=> 27,99€. Mais ensuite ça a disparu. J'ai peut-être rêvé?


 Nope tu n'as pas reve, en faisant des refresh sur la page depuis mon mobile on aperçoit le prix que tu indiques
https://tof.cx/image/x09e6

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ca reste cher pour un jeu si vieux, les FF13 étaient vendu à 13€ à leurs sorties.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. De meme pour FF9 et FF10/X-2

----------


## nova

J'adore FFXII mais ils auront pas mon argent .

----------


## scritche

C'est le meilleur?

----------


## BinaryOverride

> Ca reste cher pour un jeu si vieux, les FF13 étaient vendu à 13€ à leurs sorties.


Si comme pour Type-O PC on peut désactiver le motion blur et le DOF, je le prend à ce prix là, sinon je reste sur la version emu.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le meilleur?


 Je te vois venir. 
 Je signalerai simplement que c'est le dernier épisode à ne pas avoir été une purge intégrale

----------


## nova

> C'est le meilleur?


Non ca c'est twillight princess.

----------


## Baalim

> Non ca c'est twillight princess.


 En revanche, c'est un très mauvais Mario kart

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je suis en roue libre ce mois-ci, j'ai terminé AC : Origins hier soir, je suis prêt à claquer 40 balles pour un jeu que j'ai déjà sur PS2 et qui si ça se trouve va me saouler parce qu'en fait rien ne correspond vraiment au souvenir que je me fais de ce jeu, mais allez soyons fou, utilisons les grands mots: YOLO.

----------


## nova

> En revanche, c'est un très mauvais Mario kart


Certes.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je suis en roue libre ce mois-ci, j'ai terminé AC : Origins hier soir, je suis prêt à claquer 40 balles pour un jeu que j'ai déjà sur PS2 et qui si ça se trouve va me saouler parce qu'en fait rien ne correspond vraiment au souvenir que je me fais de ce jeu, mais allez soyons fou, utilisons les grands mots: YOLO.


Au moins dis toi que tu te sacrifies pour les canards (et pense à me dire comment tu trouves le port  :;):  )

----------


## Eradan

Humide, sent le poisson.

----------


## rduburo

> Humide, sent le poisson.


Il est pas frais mon port ??  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ruvon

#balancetonport

----------


## Baalim

Dragon quest VII 3DS à 14 € (ou 13 livraison lente) sur amazon
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01HTM9304

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> #balancetonport


Référence à la politique, vous être pris la main dans le sac, Madame Schiappa !
Votre compte est bon.

----------


## Stelarc

De quel droit tu l'appelles "madame", t'as pas honte vil suppôt du patriarcat violeur de poules. :Angry:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> vil suppôt du patriarcat violeur de poules.


Je m'en vais rajouter ca à sa fiche 

Spoiler Alert! 


baalim comprendra

  ::trollface::

----------


## nova

On se calme les enfants. Je vous ai à l’œil !

 !

----------


## Ruvon

> Référence à la politique, vous être pris la main dans le sac, Madame Schiappa !
> Votre compte est bon.


Si nos deux messages sont modobell je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le mien qui soit sanctionné  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Si nos deux messages sont modobell je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le mien qui soit sanctionné


M'en fous. Mon bouton rouge est plus gros que le tien et il marche :Boom: 





Retour de la promo : 20$ de crédit sur le humble store pour une souscription annuel au monthly
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout

----------


## Ruvon

> M'en fous. Mon bouton rouge est plus gros que le tien et il marche


L'existence ne tourne pas autour du fait d'avoir le(la) plus gros(se). A ton âge avancé il serait temps que tu l'apprennes. Et arrête de nous parler de tes boutons, tes maladies honteuses n'intéressent personne.

----------


## Olima

> ça fait combien la part ?


Hé je l'ai déjà faite quelque part sur ce topic il y a 5 ou 6 mois !  ::(:

----------


## Marmottas

> L'existence ne tourne pas autour du fait d'avoir le(la) plus gros(se). A ton âge avancé il serait temps que tu l'apprennes. Et arrête de nous parler de tes boutons, tes maladies honteuses n'intéressent personne.


De toutes façons, s'il parle de son backlog (et j'espère), on a tous perdu.

----------


## znokiss

> M'en fous. Mon bouton rouge est plus gros que le tien et il marche


Aie, les ravages de l'acnée..

----------


## Baalim

Alors comme ça, on ne peut même plus tenter de se prende un modobell en invoquant trump ?  :Emo: 

Bande de pisse-froids.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Alors comme ça, on ne peut même plus tenter de se prende un modobell en invoquant trump ? 
> 
> Bande de pisse-froids.


Ben on te surveille, quand tu commences à parler de tes soucis de santé avec ce bouton rouge qui visiblement t'obsède, on attend d'en savoir plus.

Par contre tu posteras un peu de bons plans quand même, ça va finir par se voir que tu floodes.

----------


## Baalim

Gna gna gna.

Halcyon 6 : 7.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...ase_Commander/

Kona GOG, 6.8 €
https://www.gog.com/game/kona_day_one
A peine plus cher en version steam steam ici :
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-KONA/kona

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je m'en vais rajouter ca à sa fiche 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> baalim comprendra


Ah ? Raclure de capitaliste, c'était pas un compliment ?  ::blink:: 




Daedalic Gigantic bundle à 9 £ et c'est pas dégueulasse du tout :
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DAEDALI...igantic-bundle

Sont inclus :
Anna's Quest
Blackguards
Blackguards 2
Cultures - 8th Wonder of the World
Cultures - Northland
Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today
Decay: The Mare
Gomo
Journey of a Roach
Munin
Randal's Monday
SKYHILL
The Last Tinker™: City of Colors
Zanzarah: The Hidden Portal

----------


## Kohtsaro

Ceci n'est pas un bon plan.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah ? Raclure de capitaliste, c'était pas un compliment ?


Non, c'est un pléonasme.  :X1:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/01/789...4c16984bd0.jpg
> 
> Ceci n'est pas un bon plan.


On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'a ce prix la, la nostalgie peut aller se faire f*****

----------


## Kohtsaro

> On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'a se prix la, la nostalgie peut aller se faire f*****




C'est le moins cher actuellement, mais je ne sais toujours pas si c'est un bon plan  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

En même temps c'est un Final Fantasy, même un prix bas ne va pas le transformer en bon jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## moutaine

> On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'a se prix la, la nostalgie peut aller se faire f*****


Bah 21€ et des bricoles sur GMG avec leur code JUSTFORYOU.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> En même temps c'est un Final Fantasy, même un prix bas ne va pas le transformer en bon jeu


Non, mais Baalim est plus susceptible de l'acheter juste pour son backlog.  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'a* se* prix la, la nostalgie peut aller se faire f*****


 :Cryb:  :Carton:

----------


## Nanaki

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/01/ca3...d05e4748d2.jpg
> 
> C'est le moins cher actuellement, mais je ne sais toujours pas si c'est un bon plan


Pourquoi je n'ai pas ce prix la chez gmg? J'ai le même prix que sur Steam!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> 


Pardon aux familles, c'est corrigé. 

Et pour le coup, 21€ ca devrait etre le prix MAXIMUM plein tarif qu'ils demandent pour un remake PS2. Du coup je vais passer pour la rapiat du topic, mais je trouve ca toujours trop cher...

----------


## Hyeud

T'as raison, c'est trop cher, comme le remake de Secret of Mana.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> T'as raison, c'est trop cher, comme le remake de Secret of Mana.


On est bien d'accord.

----------


## Baalim

> En même temps c'est un Final Fantasy, même un prix bas ne va pas le transformer en bon jeu


Honnêtement, ça aurait été un jeu fantastique si l'équipe ne s'était pas barrée en pause déjeuner à mi parcours pour ne plus jamais revenir.

Difficile de croire qu'il a pu être suivi par celui qui ne devrait pas avoir de nom.


Tacoma 9.5$
https://chrono.gg/

Last days of june 8.79€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/last-day-of-june

----------


## eeepc35

Même pourri à la moitié, ca reste le meilleur FF  ::): 

Je l'ai pris à 21E, ce qui n'est pas trop cher pour un jeu Square.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Beh je l'ai eu qu'à 29.79 (39.99-justforyou-1€ qui trainaient)  ::|: 

Pas vu de page où il était à 27.99€ direct

----------


## eeepc35

> Et pour le coup, 21€ ca devrait etre le prix MAXIMUM plein tarif qu'ils demandent pour un remake PS2. Du coup je vais passer pour la rapiat du topic, mais je trouve ca toujours trop cher...


Ben oui, Okami HD est à 15E sur le même site, c'est un prix correct.

----------


## Hyeud

> Même pourri à la moitié, ca reste le meilleur FF




Pff, c'est le 4-6 ou 7 le meilleur tout le monde sait ça.

----------


## Wolverine

> T'as raison, c'est trop cher, comme le remake de Secret of Mana.


Il est surtout trop moche le remake de Secret of Mana

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ben oui, Okami HD est à 15E sur le même site, c'est un prix correct.


Excuse toi, Okami HD c'est 20€ plein tarif, pas 50. Donc on voit bien la difference.  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Excuse toi, Okami HD c'est 20€ plein tarif, pas 50. Donc on voit bien la difference.


Ouais mais je préfère toujours payer 30 balles dans un excellent jeu pour les vrais que de me faire chier pour 15 dans une vilaine estampe japoniaise

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Non mais je pense que vous vous meprenez sur mon avis sur FF12, je ne discute pas la qualité du jeu, mais le prix d'un remaster hd PS2. Ceci étant, il semblerait que le forum steam soit rempli de gens qui pensent que c'est le juste prix et insultent copieusement les malheureux qui osent dire que c'est trop cher, donc je dois avoir tord  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

Mais pourquoi certains le voient à 27,99 et d'autres à 39,99 chez GMG?  ::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

> Ouais mais je préfère toujours payer 30 balles dans un excellent jeu pour les vrais que de me faire chier pour 15 dans une vilaine estampe japoniaise


Okami c'était super  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Mais pourquoi certains le voient à 27,99 et d'autres à 39,99 chez GMG?


Parce qu'ils ont remonté le prix en fourbes. Tout à l'heure je le voyais à 27.99 mais il me disait impossible d'ajouter au panier, et maintenant je le vois à 40€

----------


## Nanaki

> Parce qu'ils ont remonté le prix en fourbes. Tout à l'heure je le voyais à 27.99 mais il me disait impossible d'ajouter au panier, et maintenant je le vois à 40€


Arf, dommage  ::(: 
Merci.

----------


## Paradox

> Pardon aux familles, c'est corrigé. 
> 
> Et pour le coup, 21€ ca devrait etre le prix MAXIMUM plein tarif qu'ils demandent pour un remake PS2. Du coup je vais passer pour la rapiat du topic, mais je trouve ca toujours trop cher...


Non, je suis d'accord.

Par contre, j'aurais pas envoyer chier la nostalgie.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Par contre, les prix des FF ont tellement change ces derniers temps : genre c'etait abordable pendant 24h sur Steam, il y a quelques semaines, maintenant ils veulent jouer sur la corde sensible des gens (surtout comme moi qui les ont vu passer pas chers).

----------


## machiavel24

> Non mais je pense que vous vous meprenez sur mon avis sur FF12, je ne discute pas la qualité du jeu, mais le prix d'un remaster hd PS2. Ceci étant, il semblerait que le forum steam soit rempli de gens qui pensent que c'est le juste prix et insultent copieusement les malheureux qui osent dire que c'est trop cher, donc je dois avoir tord


Quel piège grossier  ::P: .

----------


## eeepc35

Une aubaine ?

chezchez FFXV sur GMG par la fonction search, cliquez sur pre-purchase, ca le fait a 39E au lieu de 49E, rajoutez le bon 25OFFFFXV, ca le fait a 30E

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Quel piège grossier .


J'ai essayé aussi mais ça a pas marché  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

> Une aubaine ?
> 
> chezchez FFXV sur GMG par la fonction search, cliquez sur pre-purchase, ca le fait a 39E au lieu de 49E, rajoutez le bon 25OFFFFXV, ca le fait a 30E


Le jeu est repassé à 49,99€. Seconde fois de la journée ou je ne suis pas assez rapide  ::cry::

----------


## mars

39€ ces le prix sans le VIP, avec il passe a 25.59 + le code JUSTFORYOU il passe a 19,70€ ( mais bon au vu des vidéos de gameplay c'est mou du genoux )

----------


## Epikoienkore

Franchement, le FF XII, au prix actuel et au vu du jeu, ça les vaut pour qui n'y a jamais touché.
Par contre, quand on l'a déjà bien poncé sur PS2, là ça peut piquer un peu tout de même. 
Sinon à moins de 30 balles, il n'y a pas grand chose à redire quand on le découvre...

----------


## Nanaki

> 39€ ces le prix sans le VIP, avec il passe a 25.59 + le code JUSTFORYOU il passe a 19,70€ ( mais bon au vu des vidéos de gameplay c'est mou du genoux )


Chez moi le prix sans vip c'est 49,99€, 39,99€ avec le vip et 31,99 avec JUSTFORYOU

----------


## Baalim

> Chez moi le prix sans vip c'est 49,99€, 39,99€ avec le vip et 31,99 avec JUSTFORYOU


Etrange. Je l'avais à à peine plus de 30 € avec le même code  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

Batman arkham VR 7€
https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/bat...m-vr/?ref=4773

Tekken7 deluxe à 34€
https://www.voidu.com/en/tekken-7-deluxe-edition

Sonic mania 12.3€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7378/Sonic-Mania/

----------


## Flad

> Il est surtout trop moche le remake de Secret of Mana


Oui.

----------


## talouche

Sur humblebundle.com je découvre qu'on peut indiquer un partner quand on achète un bundle.
Il y a des gens ici qui sont partner?

----------


## znokiss

C'est particulier, comme concept.

----------


## FB74

> Sur humblebundle.com je découvre qu'on peut indiquer un partner quand on achète un bundle.
> Il y a des gens ici qui sont partner?


Baalim, il fait dans l'échangisme à ce niveau.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wingi

> C'est particulier, comme concept.


omg il a osé.

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, il fait dans l'échangisme à ce niveau.


 
Attends, j'ignorais complètement l'existence de ce système  ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

> Attends, j'ignorais complètement l'existence de ce système


C'est comme pour l'amour-propre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est comme pour l'amour-propre ?


Je connais le concept mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt sur cpc.


A ce propos, anime yuri bundle !

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...i-steam-bundle

Les plus perspicaces noteront que le prix tabasse nettement plus que la moyenne.



Ah, les explications relatives au humble bundle partnership program :
https://www.humblebundle.com/partner

Autant vous dire qu'à partir de maintenant, va falloir me filer tout votre pognon au lieu d'aider les organisations caritatives  ::ninja::

----------


## Getz

Ca arrive qu'il y ait des bundles avec au moins un jeu bien chez indiegala ou c'est vraiment toujours le bas-fond de Steam?  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca arrive qu'il y ait des bundles avec au moins un jeu bien chez indiegala ou c'est vraiment toujours le bas-fond de Steam?


Comme les éclipses solaires. De temps à autre.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ca arrive qu'il y ait des bundles avec au moins un jeu bien chez indiegala ou c'est vraiment toujours le bas-fond de Steam?


Oui, y'a une semaine ou deux, y'avait un bundle avec que de la qualitay dedans. Autant dire que la pour quelques mois, c'est foutu.




> A ce propos, anime yuri bundle !


Y'a quoi que ce soit dans le lot qui vaut le détour? (Et je parle pas pour des raisons de boobs)

----------


## banditbandit

> Comme les éclipses solaires. De temps à autre.


A ce propos il y en a on aimerait bien qu'ils fassent pareil...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, y'a une semaine ou deux, y'avait un bundle avec que de la qualitay dedans. Autant dire que la pour quelques mois, c'est foutu.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a quoi que ce soit dans le lot qui vaut le détour? (Et je parle pas pour des raisons de boobs)


Aucune idée. Le truc le plus vendeur du bundle c'est Kindred spirits on the roof dont la sortie steam avait été, de mémoire, assez commentée
http://store.steampowered.com/app/40...s_on_the_Roof/

EDIT : ouaip, c'est celui-là.
https://www.hardcoregamer.com/2016/0...e-roof/194180/




FFXV à 37.5€ avec le code 25OFFFFXV
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...fantasy-xv-pc/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci pour le lien de la review  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

Vu sur dealabs : 
Pas le jeu du siècle mais *Bulletstorm Full Clip Edition* (dlc Duke nukem inclu) est à 9,99€ chez Micromania avec la livraison gratuite si vous vous faites livrer en magasin.

----------


## Shapa

Ce titre.

----------


## Wingi

Hello who ?

----------


## talouche

> Ah, les explications relatives au humble bundle partnership program :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/partner
> Autant vous dire qu'à partir de maintenant, va falloir me filer tout votre pognon au lieu d'aider les organisations caritatives


oui voilà je n'avais pas mis le lien, je sais que tu as une bonne dose de savoir-faire...
j'attends tes liens personnalisés pour les bundles!

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Dark souls III et son addon pour le mois prochain (ashes, pas le season's pass complet) ??  ::O: 
Il va y avoir de nouveaux abonnés.

Il paraît que the norwood pass est bien barré.
Bonne sélection.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Le contenu additionnel du HBM 
Life is Strange Complete Season (Episodes 1-5)
Tacoma
Gift to a friend
Black the Fall
Snake Pass
The Norwood Suite

----------


## Ouamdu

Cool ! Je voulais faire Tacoma.

----------


## machiavel24

> Darrl souls III et son addon pour le mois prochain ?? 
> Il va y avoir de nouveaux abonnés.


J'aurais préféré Tyranny et son DLC  ::P: .

----------


## Gloppy

Moi aussi. Dans un autre bundle d'ici 6 mois, peut-être ?  ::):

----------


## Abzaarg

> Dark souls III et son addon pour le mois prochain (ashes, pas le season's pass complet) ?? 
> Il va y avoir de nouveaux abonnés.
> 
> Il paraît que the norwood pass est bien barré.
> Bonne sélection.


Dark souls III parfait, je prend.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Punaise j'ai bien fait de pas prendre Tacoma hier sur Chrono.gg. Jolie selection en tout cas!

----------


## odji

bon j'avais pris dark soul 3 ya peu, pas grave le dlc vaut le monthly  :;):

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai bien fait de mettre en pause  ::):  Tacoma à la limite, mais c'est bien tout.

----------


## fatalix41

Je suis pas assez patient pour dark souls. Ce sera sans moi le nouveau monthly. Mais très bon prix, c'est à se demander comment ils arrivent à convaincre les éditeurs  :tired:

----------


## Woshee

Ben tu peux payer maintenant pour débloquer Dark Souls sans attendre hein  :;):

----------


## Shraark

Je pense qu'il veut dire qu'il est pas assez patient pour ce type de jeux.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Shifty's discovery bundle en préco à 1.5 $
Ça va être tout pourri !  :Bave: 

https://groupees.com/shifty1


Incroyable, ils ne sont pas morts  ::O: 
http://www.lazyguysbundle.com/

----------


## fatalix41

> Je pense qu'il veut dire qu'il est pas assez patient pour ce type de jeux.


Oui, c'était pas très clair, mais en effet, je manque de patience sur ce genre de jeux. J'avais passé quelques heures sur le premier et je me faisais systématiquement déboîter par le premier boss...  ::|:

----------


## FB74

*Cortex Command* gratos si vous l'ajoutez dans vos jeux Steam avant la fin du Weekend:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...ortex_Command/

----------


## Baalim

KC Deliverance, 35.78 €
https://www.play-asia.com/kingdom-co...team/13/70btol

----------


## Baalim

Guards, petit jeu de stratégie à une misère : 0.71 € pour les abonnés humble. A peine plus pour les autres.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guards

Rungunjumpgun à 0.97 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/rungunjumpgun

ACO the hidden ones à 8 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-c...he-hidden-ones

Redeemer 5.53 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/redeemer

----------


## odji

bastion a 3,74 ca reste un tres bon titre ^
http://store.steampowered.com/app/107100/Bastion/

----------


## Baalim

Titan's quest et son récent add-on pour 16.5$
https://chrono.gg/?=TitanQuestRagnarok

Lego marvel avengers à 6.5€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...VELs-Avengers/

Magnetic : cage closed à 1.2€
https://www.digitaldownload.com/magn...ge-closed.html

Hitman goty édition à 27.5€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/hitm...am-key--2858-2

Les amateurs de stratégie tour par tour peuvent jeter un oeil à *demon's rise*, jeu Android à 0.79€

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&sourc...iOUF3qtYES8GYg

----------


## FB74

> jeu* Android* à 0.79€


Forum > Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur *PC* > Le topic des bons plans -HB monthly ce soir : Shapa vous surveille-

 :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> Forum > Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur *PC* > Le topic des bons plans -HB monthly ce soir : Shapa vous surveille-


Bah, si t'utilises bluestack, c'est un jeu pc  ::ninja:: 


100% orange juice à 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/100-orange-juice


Ah tiens, y'avait vraiment Bear with me episode one dans le dernier groupees  ::lol:: 
Avec 5 autres jeux qui n'étaient pas encore parus en bundle.

https://groupees.com/shifty1


Mais non, c'est pas déprimant :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Sur fnac .com: 

The surge à 11 boules , 
Mafia III à 6 boules, 
RE7 20 boules, 
Halo wars 2 28 boules, 
DAwn of war 3 23 boules, 
LEGO SW episode 7 9 boules, 

Acceptable pour un magasin physique

----------


## Wolverine

The Surge a pris de la valeur, il était à 8€ depuis plusieurs semaines :D

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Merde  :tired:  A ce prix là j'aurais pris direct !
Pourtant je le vois jamais à ce prix en magasin  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

Le magasin doit s'aligner sur le prix internet.
Donc si tu trouves un exemplaire dans une fnac physique tu peux avoir le prix indiqué sur le site web.

----------


## Wolverine

Justement, il est passé à 11€ sur le web.

----------


## Baalim

Dirt rally 10$
https://chrono.gg/

Phoning home : 5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/phoning-home

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Justement, il est passé à 11€ sur le web.


Osef j'ai pris DS3 à 8.9€

----------


## Gancko

> Osef j'ai pris DS3 à 8.9€


Elles sont si mauvaises que ça, les voitures fronçaises?

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, je me suis apparemment fait hacker mon compte chrono.gg.  :tired: 

Je suis le seul ?

----------


## MrKlawn

Pas de problème pour ma part. Hacker ? C'est à dire ?

----------


## Ruvon

Merde les gars, on s'est fait repérer  ::ninja:: 

Je n'ai pas de compte sur chrono.gg ; j'imagine que tu as vérifié tous tes autres comptes sur les trouzemille stores et que tu as changé tous tes mots de passe, mail inclus ?

----------


## Baalim

> Merde les gars, on s'est fait repérer 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de compte sur chrono.gg ; j'imagine que tu as vérifié tous tes autres comptes sur les trouzemille stores et que tu as changé tous tes mots de passe, mail inclus ?


Nope.

Les plus importants sont tous avec double vérification email+téléphone et je ne vois rien d'autre de suspect.

Mais bon, va falloir quand même y songer.

----------


## Vaykadji

J'hésite à sauter le prochain monthly. Dark Souls a l'air sympa et tout, mais j'y jouerai jamais.

----------


## FB74

> Ah tiens, je me suis apparemment fait hacker mon compte chrono.gg. 
> 
> Je suis le seul ?


T'as plus accès à ton compte ou tu vois des saloperies dessus ?

----------


## Baalim

> T'as plus accès à ton compte ou tu vois des saloperies dessus ?


Étrangement, j'y ai toujours accès. J'ai juste 13000 points dépensés sur deux jeux que j'ai déjà depuis des lustres.

Faut pas chercher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de problème pour ma part. Hacker ? C'est à dire ?


Pirater, voulais-je dire  :;):

----------


## BeaM

Fallout 4 GOTY a 9,99€ sur amazon.de

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22

----------


## Ouamdu

> Fallout 4 GOTY a 9,99€ sur amazon.de
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22


+5€ de frais de cochon pour la France

----------


## fatalix41

Ça fait Fallout 4 GOTY à 15 boules, ça vaut quand même le coup.

----------


## FB74

> Étrangement, j'y ai toujours accès. J'ai juste 13000 points dépensés sur deux jeux que j'ai déjà depuis des lustres.
> 
> Faut pas chercher.


T'as pas un chat qui a accès à ton compte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> T'as pas un chat qui a accès à ton compte ?


 Je me demande. J'ai vérifié sur PayPal et je des paiements suspects chez groupees. Si ça c'est pas la preuve d'un piratage  ::O: 

Metal gear V à 7.5€ chez savemi mais le site se sent mal.

----------


## BeaM

> Ça fait Fallout 4 GOTY à 15 boules, ça vaut quand même le coup.


15,61 Précisément ^^

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je me demande. J'ai vérifié sur PayPal et je des paiements suspects chez groupees. Si ça c'est pas la preuve d'un piratage 
> 
> Metal gear V à 7.5€ chez savemi mais le site se sent mal.


Récemment on s'est fait pirater notre compte Amazon. Je l'ai remarqué rapidement, annulation de la CB cinquante minutes après, entre temps le mec n'a absolument rien fait du compte... Il devait être trop occupé à me siphonner parallèlement mon compte Humble Bundle des clés que j'aurai dû offrir depuis bien longtemps à des canards  ::(: 
Par contre il a aussi récupéré le compte UBI et ça ça m'emmerde bien. Je devrai le récupérer mais c'est laborieux chez eux le protocole ! Et pendant ce temps là je ne peux pas jouer à AC Origins.

----------


## Nanaki

> Fallout 4 GOTY a 9,99€ sur amazon.de
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22


Quelqu'un sait si c'est un 2 codes séparés (un pour le jeu et un pour le Season Pass) ou 1 seul code svp?

----------


## Gloppy

> Récemment on s'est fait pirater notre compte Amazon. Je l'ai remarqué rapidement, annulation de la CB cinquante minutes après, entre temps le mec n'a absolument rien fait du compte... Il devait être trop occupé à me siphonner parallèlement mon compte Humble Bundle des clés que j'aurai dû offrir depuis bien longtemps à des canards 
> Par contre il a aussi récupéré le compte UBI et ça ça m'emmerde bien. Je devrai le récupérer mais c'est laborieux chez eux le protocole ! Et pendant ce temps là je ne peux pas jouer à AC Origins.


Quelle histoire ! L'accès au compte Amazon lui a donné accès aux comptes Humble et Ubi ? Ou bien il avait accès à ton adresse e-mail et demandait une réinitialisation de ces comptes ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Étrangement, j'y ai toujours accès. J'ai juste 13000 points dépensés sur deux jeux que j'ai déjà depuis des lustres.


Ca serait pas la première fois que tu achètes des jeux que tu as déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Et pour groupees fallait pas boire autant samedi soir, après on fait des choses qu'on se rappelle plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Récemment on s'est fait pirater notre compte Amazon. Je l'ai remarqué rapidement, annulation de la CB cinquante minutes après, entre temps le mec n'a absolument rien fait du compte... Il devait être trop occupé à me siphonner parallèlement mon compte Humble Bundle des clés que j'aurai dû offrir depuis bien longtemps à des canards 
> Par contre il a aussi récupéré le compte UBI et ça ça m'emmerde bien. Je devrai le récupérer mais c'est laborieux chez eux le protocole ! Et pendant ce temps là je ne peux pas jouer à AC Origins.


Ça, ça me ferait également bien ch***  :tired: 
Bon courage. Un conseil pour uplay, passe par l'authentification par téléphone. C'est fastidieux mais, apparemment, assez efficace.

----------


## BeaM

> Quelqu'un sait si c'est un 2 codes séparés (un pour le jeu et un pour le Season Pass) ou 1 seul code svp?


Je ne peux te répondre mais l'offre n'est plus dispo

----------


## Baalim

> Ca serait pas la première fois que tu achètes des jeux que tu as déjà


Pour le coup, car mechanic simulator, je pense que je m'en serais rappelé  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pour groupees fallait pas boire autant samedi soir, après on fait des choses qu'on se rappelle plus


Maychan. Pour une fois que j'étais capitaine de soirée  :Emo: 


AH, MGS V est revenu en ligne : 6.94 € de base et 9.23 € en version definitive konami experience
https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/met...-phantom-pain/
https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/met...ve-experience/

----------


## bichoco

> Fallout 4 GOTY a 9,99€ sur amazon.de
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22



C'était une promo éclair ou c'est moi qui regarde pas où il faut? Parce que là il est à 31€.

Edit: Ok j'ai vu ton autre message, donc c'était bien une promo éclair.

----------


## Nanaki

> Je ne peux te répondre mais l'offre n'est plus dispo


Arf, je l'avais dans le panier et j'ai pas validé  ::(: 
Pas grave, j'attendrai une vrai promo sur le Season Pass du jeu.
Merci quand même.

----------


## Wolverine

> Ah tiens, je me suis apparemment fait hacker mon compte chrono.gg. 
> 
> Je suis le seul ?


Tu n'aurais pas une maladie similaire au somnambulisme qui te ferais acheter des jeux pourris quand tu dors ?  ::o:

----------


## Woshee

Le somnambaalisme ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu n'aurais pas une maladie similaire au somnambulisme qui te ferais acheter des jeux pourris quand tu dors ?


Et écrire du bien de l'Atari ST* en parallèle ? Tout s'explique. Je me disais bien que ça ne pouvait être que pathologique...
(* J'ai mis des majuscules... La maladie semble contagieuse... Vite un patch :   ::P: )

----------


## Ruvon

> Le somnambaalisme ?


 :Clap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah tiens, je me suis apparemment fait hacker mon compte chrono.gg. 
> 
> Je suis le seul ?


A en avoir un ? oui.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu n'aurais pas une maladie similaire au somnambulisme qui te ferais acheter des jeux pourris quand tu dors ?



 J'ai une éthique, moi, monsieur  :tired: 
Je n'achète des jeux pourris que lorsque je suis réveillé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le somnambaalisme ?


RE  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et écrire du bien de l'Atari ST* en parallèle ? Tout s'explique. Je me disais bien que ça ne pouvait être que pathologique...
> (* J'ai mis des majuscules... La maladie semble contagieuse... Vite un patch : https://i1.wp.com/farm4.static.flick...c47257d8_m.jpg )


RERE  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai une éthique, moi, monsieur 
> Je n'achète des jeux pourris que lorsque je suis réveillé.


Ça voudrait dire que les bons jeux, tu les achètes et tu y joues à l'insu de ton plein gré ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ça voudrait dire que les bons jeux, tu les achètes et tu y joues à l'insu de ton plein gré ?


Ouais mais, heureusement je ne dors pas beaucoup, ce qui limite la casse

----------


## McCauley

> Pour le coup, car mechanic simulator, je pense que je m'en serais rappelé 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Maychan. Pour une fois que j'étais capitaine de soirée 
> 
> 
> ...


La course au meilleur prix pour MGS V à 5.99€ chez Voidu

https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...dium=affiliate

----------


## FB74

Cool, je reçois des paiements Paypal depuis le compte de Baalim.  ::ninja:: 





 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> La course au meilleur prix pour MGS V à 5.99€ chez Voidu
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...dium=affiliate


A noter également sur le même site :

GTA 5 à 19.39  €
et Castlevania mirror of fate à 2 €

Invisible Inc à 5$ chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/invisible_inc
Et assez de cashback pour s'acheter Shadow Man..

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_man

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cool, je reçois des paiements Paypal depuis le compte de Baalim.


Salaud !
Rends moi mon pognon !  :Boom:

----------


## Carnod

> Étrangement, j'y ai toujours accès. J'ai juste 13000 points dépensés sur deux jeux que j'ai déjà depuis des lustres.
> 
> Faut pas chercher.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pirater, voulais-je dire


ya déjà jesaisplusqui qui avait eu le même problème. Je sais pas si c'était un bug. Mais noramlement tu reçois un mail si on achête un truc. A moins que le mec ai changé le mail aussi ça doit être une erreur.
Dommage t'auras plus de point pour poop in my soop

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais mais, heureusement je ne dors pas beaucoup, ce qui limite la casse


T'as plein de temps libre du coup. Tu pourras jouer a pillars of eternity.

----------


## Turlupin94

> Maychan. Pour une fois que j'étais capitaine de soirée


Ça ne m'étonne pas de toi.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> La course au meilleur prix pour MGS V à 5.99€ chez Voidu
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...dium=affiliate


C'est tentant à ce prix, c'est bien ce jeu ? C'est la version sans DLC, ils sont bien les DLC ?

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est tentant à ce prix, c'est bien ce jeu ? C'est la version sans DLC, ils sont bien les DLC ?


Les DLC c'est des skins, des poses et des cartes pour le multi, donc rien d'indispensable. Après si tu les veux vraiment, la version avec tous les DLC est à 1,50€ de plus https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience

Et il y a apparement MGSV: GROUND ZEROES en plus dans la version avec DLC donc autant prendre celle ci.

----------


## McCauley

> C'est tentant à ce prix, c'est bien ce jeu ? C'est la version sans DLC, ils sont bien les DLC ?


J'ai pris la Definitive Edition (MGS V + des dlc petites tenues + Ground zeroes), avec le code Voidu3 ça m'a couté 7.21€.

Après si le jeu est bien, bonne question.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les DLC c'est des skins, des poses et des cartes pour le multi, donc rien d'indispensable. Après si tu les veux vraiment, la version avec tous les DLC est à 1,50€ de plus https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience
> 
> Et il y a apparement MGSV: GROUND ZEROES en plus dans la version avec DLC donc autant prendre celle ci.


Merci, mais j'ai déjà Ground Zeroes (que j'ai pas fait d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: ), du coup si les DLC ne sont que cosmétiques, autant rester sur la version de base

----------


## Bibik

Oui le seul intérêt de la definitive experience c'est qu'il y a Ground Zeroes avec.
Après le jeu plait ou ne plait pas, GZ est assez différent de TPP mais c'est surtout la différence entre l'intro de l'hopital et la suite du jeu (en monde ouvert avec les écueils classique du genre) qui est décisif.

----------


## Baalim

Promo "anime" chez Indie Gala
Evidemment, vu les illustrations, on est à la limite du NSFW.

https://www.indiegala.com/store


Gamebillet reprend la pole position en proposant MGS V à 1 centime de moins que Voidu.
Quel suspens  :Sweat: 
https://www.gamebillet.com/metal-gea...e-phantom-pain


Silent Hill homecoming : 1.69 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/silent-hill-homecoming

Rocket Knight : 1.29 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/rocket-knight

Pour trouver moins cher, va falloir attendre une promo en bundle avec du nutella  ::siffle:: 


Vu à la fnac ce midi : manette filaire fight pad mario pour wii u à 12.5 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Manette-...o/a7573095/w-4

3 exemplaires en stock.



FF XV, édition framerate 20 ips, à 19 euros sur Ps4 chez micrognagna ternes.

----------


## odji

les Larry en bundle chez IG:

https://www.indiegala.com/leisure-su...y-steam-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Oh l'autre, comme il me grille  :Boom:

----------


## Mastaba

The Surge est revenu à 8€ à la fnac.

----------


## odji

> Oh l'autre, comme il me grille


bah je triche un peu, je recois les notifications mail de bundleupdates.com, ca aide " :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Gamebillet reprend la pole position en proposant MGS V à 1 centime de moins que Voidu.
> Quel suspens 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/metal-gea...e-phantom-pain


Pour info, y'a un code Voidu3 qui donne 3% ce qui fait le jeu à 5,84€ là-bas, donc techniquement Voidu est toujours devant ^^

----------


## Tenebris

> The Surge est revenu à 8€ à la fnac.


Du coup, si j'en commande un, je m'un Surge, tout en étant d'accord?  ::ninja::

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

> Du coup, si j'en commande un, je m'un Surge, tout en étant *in* d'ac-cord*e raide*?



Non vraiment désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

> The Surge est revenu à 8€ à la fnac.


Woohoo! Moi qui avais fait mon repérage pour commander ce soir, ça tombe bien  ::): 




> Pour info, y'a un code Voidu3 qui donne 3% ce qui fait le jeu à 5,84€ là-bas, donc techniquement Voidu est toujours devant ^^


Oui, et la Definitive Experience est à €7,49 (moins encore les 3% avec le code) chez eux contre €9,50 chez Gamebillet.

EDIT:
D'ailleurs, c'est jusque quand, les soldes sur Voidu ?
Parce que sur la page, c'est Weekly Sale, mais dans la bannière, c'est Weekend Sale.
En gros, c'est cette semaine, ou c'était le week-end passé et ça finit aujourd'hui ?
A moins qu'ils aient mélangé les deux et que certaines promos finissent plus tôt que d'autres  :tired: 
Aucun décompte nulle part...

Pour savoir si je prends maintenant ce qui m'intéresse, ou si j'attends de voir ce qu'il y a dans le Humble Bundle de demain soir au cas où...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

AH ben qu'ils aillent se faire mettre la fnac j'ai pris DS3  :tired:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Un humble mobile pas mal, avec notamment Galaxy of Pen & Paper, Oxenfree, Mushroom 11, Another Lost phone...

----------


## Baalim

> Un humble mobile pas mal, avec notamment Galaxy of Pen & Paper, Oxenfree, Mushroom 11, Another Lost phone...


Pas mal mais ça me fait un peu mal de racheter 3/4 de trucs que j'ai déjà.

Sinon, God Eater 2 Rage burst.
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...e-burst/438490

----------


## Ruvon

> Pas mal mais ça me fait un peu mal de racheter 3/4 de trucs que j'ai déjà.


Comme tout le catalogue Steam...

J'aurais bien aimé ce bundle avec des clés Steam justement  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Comme tout le catalogue Steam...
> 
> J'aurais bien aimé ce bundle avec des clés Steam justement


C'est souvent le cas des bundles mobiles, ils me tentent plus que les bundles pc mais mon telephone est trop à l'agonie pour jouer dessus.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est souvent le cas des bundles mobiles, ils me tentent plus que les bundles pc mais mon telephone est trop à l'agonie pour jouer dessus.


Je n'ai pas de smartphone, et pour te dire mon téléphone est à peine capable d'aller sur Internet  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Je n'ai pas de smartphone, et pour te dire mon téléphone est à peine capable d'aller sur Internet


Du coup, on en viendrait presque à regretter que tu aies aussi un ordi  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Du coup, on en viendrait à regretter que tu aies un ordi


J'ai plein de défauts, mais pas au point de jouer sur console quand même.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je n'ai pas de smartphone, et pour te dire mon téléphone est à peine capable d'aller sur Internet


 ::o:  Han mais t'es vraiment un hippie en fait !!

----------


## Woshee

> Han mais t'es vraiment un hippie vieux en fait !!


 ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Vous n'y êtes pas du tout, je suis un connard, tout le monde sait ça voyons.

Allez, un bon plan pour fêter ça ?

Zombie Night Terror est à 2,38€ ou 2,39€, une autre victime de la guerre du centime entre Gamebillet et Voidu

----------


## S0da

Dying Light: The Following – Enhanced Edition (sur steam) a l'air d'être à sont plus bas (selon ITAD) 
P'têt le moment de sauter le pas pour profiter des joies du parkour entre les hordes de zombies (enfin à ce qu'on dit  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Vaykadji

Je l'ai payé 12 ou 14€, pas possible que 16,xx soit le plus bas.

----------


## Baalim

Promo VR chez humble  ::): 
https://www.humblebundle.com/?linkID...content=Banner


Y'a des mecs qui pourraient s'appliquer quand même  :tired: 
J'ai jamais eu autant l'impression de voir des types se battre sur une pizza radioactive et c'est sorti 20 ans après total annihiliation  :Boom: 


https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/tmm-entourage/



Lego Marvel avengers à 8.46 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/lego-marvels-avengers

Et Lego ninjago the movie of the lego ninjago the game of the movie ninjago à 10.5  ::wacko:: 

https://www.voidu.com/en/the-lego-ni...vie-video-game

----------


## MeL

Question bête mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse : si je prends un Humble Bundle (Rockstar  ::love:: ) je dois le payer en $. Il y a des frais appliqués par la banque (LCL dans mon cas) ?

----------


## Orkestra

J'aurais tendance à dire que ça dépend de ta banque ou de comment tu payes. Paypal convertit le prix en euros (ou en n'importe quelle devise utilisée par ta carte-bleue/ton compte bancaire, j'imagine) donc pas de frais supplémentaire du côté de ta banque.

----------


## FB74

> Question bête mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse : si je prends un Humble Bundle (Rockstar ) je dois le payer en $. Il y a des frais appliqués par la banque (LCL dans mon cas) ?


Personnellement je paie en dollars via Paypal, mais Paypal prélève en euros.
Il y a des frais de conversion (de l'ordre de 3.5%) mais c'est Paypal qui prend puisque la banque reçoit un ordre de paiement en euros.

Libre à toi de payer avec ta banque directement, mais là ce sera la politique tarifaire pratiquée par ton établissement.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Quelle histoire ! L'accès au compte Amazon lui a donné accès aux comptes Humble et Ubi ? Ou bien il avait accès à ton adresse e-mail et demandait une réinitialisation de ces comptes ?


C'est pas très clair mais il semblerait qu'il ait eu accès au compte e-mail poubelle/conso, donc pas de données sensibles au sens stricts, mais il est vite tombé sur les sites de JV.
En tous les cas c'est le plus logique, même si auquel cas il est bien con, parce qu'il y avait d'autres trucs à exploiter !

Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai pas regardé ce qu'il en était de mon Rockstar. En fait c'est tombé au moment où je changeais également de matos informatique, du coup je réinstalle forcément au fur et à mesure, et me rend compte de certains trucs zappés, même si je suis de suite allé sécuriser les plus évidents.

Le mec est un chinois visiblement. Et il ne s'est pas du tout attaqué aux gros sites franco-français dont, j'imagine, il ne connait même pas l'existence genre Fnac et autres.




> Ça, ça me ferait également bien ch*** 
> Bon courage. Un conseil pour uplay, passe par l'authentification par téléphone. C'est fastidieux mais, apparemment, assez efficace.


Merci !
Ben j'ai tout passé en double authentification, chose que j'ambitionnais de faire depuis un moment et que ma flemme reportait régulièrement. Du coup c'est fait pour ceux qui le proposent, et j'y passerai également dès que j'aurai récupéré mon compte Uplay effectivement.

Bon, après je zone sur le net depuis 1996 (putain, ça fait vingt deux ans donc, j'avais jamais trop mis ça en perspective) et c'est la première fois que je me fais pirater un truc... Mais c'est bien fait pour ma pomme, j'avais qu'à être plus prudent sur les mots de passe !
Du coup la leçon est bien retenue là...

----------


## Paradox

> AH, MGS V est revenu en ligne : 6.94 € de base et 9.23 € en version definitive konami experience
> https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/met...-phantom-pain/
> https://www.savemi.co.uk/product/met...ve-experience/


Le site est down. Quelle est la difference entre les 2 ?

----------


## Bentic

> Question bête mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse : si je prends un Humble Bundle (Rockstar ) je dois le payer en $. Il y a des frais appliqués par la banque (LCL dans mon cas) ?


Comme dit précédemment, ça dépend de ton moyen de paiement.
Pour ma part, je paye par MasterCard via PayPal, en dollars. PayPal débite ma carte en dollars (il me semble qu'on peut choisir sur la page de confirmation sur PayPal, enfin ça m'a au moins déjà été proposé pour certains sites), et MasterCard me fournit par la suite avec sa propre conversion le montant en Euros à remettre dessus.
Dans mon cas, c'est toujours plus intéressant que le taux de conversion de PayPal ou du site en question (pour ce qui est des autres sites qu'Humble Bundle/Store), mais ça doit dépendre de la banque.




> Le site est down. Quelle est la difference entre les 2 ?


La Definitive Experience contient Ground Zeroes, The Phantom Pain, les DLC de Phantom Pain (des tenues), les DLC de Metal Gear Online (des poses, trois cartes et un personnage).

Ils sont disponibles sur Voidu et Gamebillet pour un peu moins cher (surtout la Definitive sur Voidu).
(avec encore -3% avec le code Voidu3)

----------


## Abzaarg

> Question bête mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse : si je prends un Humble Bundle (Rockstar ) je dois le payer en $. Il y a des frais appliqués par la banque (LCL dans mon cas) ?


Je suis chez LCL, et je te confirme que tu as des frais. De mémoire , je ne l'avais fais qu'une fois, j'avais pris le tier a 1$ et j'avais du avoir plus d'1€ de frais.

J'ai ouvert un compte Paypal dans la foulée^^

----------


## FB74

Voilà, le problème quand vous payez en devise avec la banque, c'est sa politique tarifaire.

Comme dit plus haut, on peut très bien utiliser Paypal, payer en dollars à la commande mais avoir soit un débit en euros (donc frais Paypal puisque c'est Paypal qui fait "sa" conversion), soit un débit en dollars (donc frais de banque dépendants de ce que l'organisme facture).

----------


## Magnarrok

> Voilà, le problème quand vous payez en devise avec la banque, c'est sa politique tarifaire.
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, on peut très bien utiliser Paypal, payer en dollars à la commande mais avoir soit un débit en euros (donc frais Paypal puisque c'est Paypal qui fait "sa" conversion), soit un débit en dollars (donc frais de banque dépendants de ce que l'organisme facture).


Et du coup c'est quoi le mieux ? (moi radin?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## FB74

> Et du coup c'est quoi le mieux ? (moi radin?  )


Ca dépend.... faut voir le détail.
Si une banque te facture un fixe de 1 euro pour toute conversion de devise, tu te doutes bien que pour des achats de type Humble Bundle, ce n'est pas rentable.

A l'inverse, si tu achètes un truc à 100 euros et que la banque te prend 1 euro et 1%  de conversion, ce sera mieux que les 3.5% de Paypal...

Moi je ne me casse pas la tête: paiement Paypal en dollars avec conversion de devise interne à Paypal. 
Comme ça, la banque est toujours débitée en euros, pas de frais de sa part.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je suis chez LCL, et je te confirme que tu as des frais. De mémoire , je ne l'avais fais qu'une fois, j'avais pris le tier a 1$ et j'avais du avoir plus d'1€ de frais.
> 
> J'ai ouvert un compte Paypal dans la foulée^^


C'est un putain de cancer cette banque. J'y suis arrivé par la force d'un prêt immo et venant de l'Ecureuil, je pleure. 
Que le personnel soit incompétent, fasse des blagues graveleuses et des réflexions déplacées, notamment à Madame, je peux entendre que ça tienne à l'agence plus qu'à l'enseigne.
Mais je me heurte à des plafonds de retrait ou de débit CB par défaut qui sont totalement débiles. A ne pas pouvoir régler une note d'hôtel en vacances ou à ne pas pouvoir tirer au DAB de quoi payer un achat LBCoin.
J'habite à 20 bornes de la Belgique mais le compte est limité à des virements nationaux, pour autoriser un virement à "l'étranger" il m'aura fallu plus d'une semaine puis encore 2-3 jours de traitement dudit virement.
La moindre modif ou démarche doit être avalisée par une structure centrale, les agences semblent n'avoir aucune autonomie (j'en déduis, gratuitement, que ça permet de les bourrer de personnels à la compétence toute relative).
J'ai une liste d'anecdotes longues comme le bras du même acabit, c'est totalement effrayant.

----------


## Ruvon

> Que le personnel soit incompétent, fasse des blagues graveleuses et des réflexions déplacées, notamment à Madame...
> J'habite à 20 bornes de la Belgique


Ah ben tout s'explique. Non je déconne, mes parents ont eu les mêmes ici, dans la même enseigne, deux comptes séparés, chacun à leur nom, mais ça devait être trop compliqué pour les cro-magnons, dès qu'il y avait quoi que ce soit à faire sur le compte de ma mère ils demandaient à mon père. Ça n'était visiblement pas arrivé au cerveau qu'on avait dépassé les années 80.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai basculé chez ING depuis plus de 5 ans et je me demande encore ce que les gens font dans des banques classiques.
Par contre mon paypal est bien plus vieux et c'est clairement le truc à avoir pour les bundles.

----------


## Wingi

Bof, j'ai boursorama et ses 2% de frais me vont bien ... 
Et sinon y'a les Revolut et consorts qui sont censés être plus compétitifs pour ces histoires !

----------


## Getz

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered* à *1,49€*

https://fr.mmoga.net/Jeux-Steam/Day-...emastered.html

Quelqu'un connait ce site? C'est fiable? C'est pas du marché gris?

----------


## Marmottas

> *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* à *1,49€*
> 
> https://fr.mmoga.net/Jeux-Steam/Day-...emastered.html
> 
> Quelqu'un connait ce site? C'est fiable? C'est pas du marché gris?


J’aurais dit marché pourpre plutôt  ::P:

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est un putain de cancer cette banque. J'y suis arrivé par la force d'un prêt immo et venant de l'Ecureuil, je pleure. 
> Que le personnel soit incompétent, fasse des blagues graveleuses et des réflexions déplacées, notamment à Madame, je peux entendre que ça tienne à l'agence plus qu'à l'enseigne.
> Mais je me heurte à des plafonds de retrait ou de débit CB par défaut qui sont totalement débiles. A ne pas pouvoir régler une note d'hôtel en vacances ou à ne pas pouvoir tirer au DAB de quoi payer un achat LBCoin.
> J'habite à 20 bornes de la Belgique mais le compte est limité à des virements nationaux, pour autoriser un virement à "l'étranger" il m'aura fallu plus d'une semaine puis encore 2-3 jours de traitement dudit virement.
> La moindre modif ou démarche doit être avalisée par une structure centrale, les agences semblent n'avoir aucune autonomie (j'en déduis, gratuitement, que ça permet de les bourrer de personnels à la compétence toute relative).
> J'ai une liste d'anecdotes longues comme le bras du même acabit, c'est totalement effrayant.


Je pourrais t'en sortir quelques unes aussi. La pire banque à qui j'ai eu à faire et j'en ai eu pas mal de contacts avec des banques dans le cadre d'un ancien boulot. C'est vraiment la banque à éviter.

----------


## Wingi

Y'a pas un topic des banques ? j'ai dans l'idée qu'on pourrait bien rire par là-bas ! :D

----------


## Woshee

Sans changer de banque pour éviter les frais:

https://www.revolut.com/fr/

Carte bancaire qu'on alimente par virement ou via une autre CB, hyper pratique. Pour les paiements en ligne mais aussi (voire surtout) pour les voyages hors zone euro, puisque tout paiement / retrait se fait toujours sans aucun frais.

----------


## odji

space harrier.. euh non, aaero a 5$:
https://chrono.gg/?=aaero

----------


## PoOpsS

PUBG à 19.79€ sur voidu

----------


## Nanaki

Styx: Shards of Darkness pour 9,99€ chez Auchan (clé steam dans la boite bien entendu)
Jamais passé en dessous de 15,99€ selon ITAD

----------


## Vaykadji

Je confirme qu'il n'est jamais passé sous les 16 boules, je le surveille depuis un moment^^

----------


## FB74

Best of  2017 Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/best-of-2017-bundle

----------


## Abzaarg

> Best of  2017 Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/best-of-2017-bundle


Bof

----------


## Supergounou

À croire que l'année 2017 a été bien pauvre  ::sad::

----------


## PG 13

C' est parce que les bons jeux se vendent toujours prix plein  :^_^:

----------


## Bentic

Ah ben zut, moi qui attendais de voir ce qu'il allait y avoir dans le bundle du soir avant de passer commande chez Voidu, MGS: The Definitive Experience n'est plus disponible  ::|: 

A ceux qui ont l'habitude d'acheter chez des distributeurs tiers: lors de soldes comme ça, ça a une chance de revenir rapidement, ou c'est mort pour un moment ?

Steep à -50% sur Steam et Yoplait.

Je ne me souviens plus avoir acheté un jeu Ubi sur Steam... De ce que j'ai compris, on a droit à l'intégration Steam, et ça lance le jeu via Uplay en arrière-plan.
Est-ce que ça ajoute donc bien le jeu à la bibliothèque Uplay, et on peut le lancer directement par là aussi ? (histoire d'avoir le choix)

Autre question: vous pouvez me confirmer qu'on peut bien débloquer les nouveaux sports en jeu, maintenant, sans avoir besoin du Season Pass ?

----------


## Kaede

> Je ne me souviens plus avoir acheté un jeu Ubi sur Steam... De ce que j'ai compris, on a droit à l'intégration Steam, et ça lance le jeu via Uplay en arrière-plan.


Ca dépend des jeux, il y a qq jeux Ubi non UPlay, comme Grow Home, qui n'ont pas besoin de UPlay. Pour d'autres c'est comme tu dis.




> Est-ce que ça ajoute donc bien le jeu à la bibliothèque Uplay, et on peut le lancer directement par là aussi ? (histoire d'avoir le choix)


Malheureusement, non.

On en parle un peu dans le topic UPlay.

----------


## Ruvon

Ce sont les meilleurs (pour humble apparemment) jeux passés dans des Humble Bundles en 2017 (hors Monthly), pas les meilleurs jeux de 2017... Mais j'en aurais choisi d'autres, l'année 2017 de Humble Bundle a proposé bien mieux.

----------


## archer hawke

C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour Dragon Ball Fighter Z en ce moment ?

----------


## pipoop

> C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour Dragon Ball Fighter Z en ce moment ?


Un gift?

----------


## archer hawke

Non.

----------


## erynnie

Voidu avec le code FIGHTERZVOIDU je suppose

----------


## archer hawke

Thx!

----------


## Stelarc

> Sans changer de banque pour éviter les frais:
> 
> https://www.revolut.com/fr/
> 
> Carte bancaire qu'on alimente par virement ou via une autre CB, hyper pratique. Pour les paiements en ligne mais aussi (voire surtout) pour les voyages hors zone euro, puisque tout paiement / retrait se fait toujours sans aucun frais.


C'est une carte bancaire virtuelle en fait, comme Entropay ? On peut l'enregistrer sur un compte Paypal ? Si il n'y a aucun frais ils font comment pour proposer ce genre de service ? ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

Brainteaser Bundle:
https://www.indiegala.com/braintease...undle_20180206

Pas besoin de le stimuler des masses pour voir que c'est pas terrible.

----------


## MeL

Merci à tous pour vos conseils. Paiement via Paypal (de ma femme  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## Highlander

> Y'a pas un topic des banques ? j'ai dans l'idée qu'on pourrait bien rire par là-bas ! :D


Y a un topic des banques en ligne.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est un putain de cancer cette banque. J'y suis arrivé par la force d'un prêt immo et venant de l'Ecureuil, je pleure. 
> Que le personnel soit incompétent, fasse des blagues graveleuses et des réflexions déplacées, notamment à Madame, je peux entendre que ça tienne à l'agence plus qu'à l'enseigne.
> Mais je me heurte à des plafonds de retrait ou de débit CB par défaut qui sont totalement débiles. A ne pas pouvoir régler une note d'hôtel en vacances ou à ne pas pouvoir tirer au DAB de quoi payer un achat LBCoin.
> J'habite à 20 bornes de la Belgique mais le compte est limité à des virements nationaux, pour autoriser un virement à "l'étranger" il m'aura fallu plus d'une semaine puis encore 2-3 jours de traitement dudit virement.
> La moindre modif ou démarche doit être avalisée par une structure centrale, les agences semblent n'avoir aucune autonomie (j'en déduis, gratuitement, que ça permet de les bourrer de personnels à la compétence toute relative).
> J'ai une liste d'anecdotes longues comme le bras du même acabit, c'est totalement effrayant.


Je te rassure, ce n'est pas bien mieux ailleurs (pour les banques "traditionnelles") : j'ai ete/suis chez Societe Generale, Caisse d'Epargne, HSBC, Credit Agricole pour differentes choses, rien qu'en France. Je pense que je pourrais ecrire un livre rien qu'avec les pires anecdotes qui te font perdre foi en l'humanite. Et de ces experiences, j'ai bien vu que c'etait moins un probleme de structure centralisee tirant les ficelles mais une reelle incompetence et absence de responsabilisation possible des agences.

----------


## FB74

> Merci à tous pour vos conseils. Paiement via Paypal (de ma femme ).


Je prends 10% et Baalim 5%.  :;): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

Vous acceptez les paiements via Paypal (de ma femme  ::trollface:: ) ?

----------


## Woshee

> C'est une carte bancaire virtuelle en fait, comme Entropay ? On peut l'enregistrer sur un compte Paypal ? Si il n'y a aucun frais ils font comment pour proposer ce genre de service ?


C'est une carte mastercard donc tu en fais ce que tu veux. Tout est géré depuis une appli, tu peux même changer le code de carte à la volée. 
Ils se rémunèrent sur un abonnement premium qui permet de se délester de certaines limitations de retrait et qui offre des assurances en rab des choses comme ça. 
En théorie on peut même s'en servir comme compte bancaire à part entière.

----------


## Vaykadji

Perso je suis chez BNP, alors oui, c'est pas gratuit, mais j'ai jamais eu de problèmes. 3 comptes: privé, pro et mastercard prépayé.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le gros problème des banques physiques c'est qu'on est extrêmement dépendants du conseiller qu'on nous attribue. On était ravis d'être partis au Crédit Mutuel pour le rachat du crédit de la barraque et la gestion des comptes, la conseillère était sérieuse et serviable mais elle a changé de poste pour s'occuper des pros. A l'arrivée de son remplaçant ils en ont profité pour nous coller 100 balles de frais pour des raisons plus que passables (genre découvert d'une demi-journée sur le compte courant alors que le compte épargne est loin d'être vide). Un grand classique que j'avais déjà connu ailleurs.

J'ai eu un passage chez ING plusieurs années, jamais un pépin et des interlocuteurs au tél. certes variables mais toujours pro. Et le peu de frais était compensé par le fait que tu payes 0€ par mois, donc une fois 20 balles de frais sur 2 ans c'est largement acceptable...

Bref, c'est où les bons plans PC?  :^_^:

----------


## acdctabs

Ben le bon plan PC c'est je vous parraine sur ING et vous pouvez avoir Dragon Ball avec la prime de bienvenue  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Vous acceptez les paiements via Paypal (de ma femme ) ?


Chuis perdu, on parle de paypal ou de ta femme ?  ::ninja:: 


Quelques deals bien hardcore chez Greenmangaming

Mainlining : 20 centimes
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mainlining/

The uncertain, 30 centimes
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/the-uncertain-pc/

Commando pack : *30 centimes* (mais out of stock pour l'instant)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/commandos-pack/

Space grunts, 50 centimes
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/space-grunts/

The last door season 1 : 30 centimes
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...or-season-one/

Et pas mal d'autres dans le genre :
http://www.grabthegames.com/deals-tr...0&sort=savings

Sans oublier le -20 % avec le code FEB20

----------


## pesos

Je voulais prendre The Last Door mais je le vois à 6,99€  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> Je voulais prendre The Last Door mais je le vois à 6,99€


Normalement je dois avoir une clé Steam (obtenue sur Groupees) à te filer. Fais-moi signe si ça t'intéresse  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Je voulais prendre The Last Door mais je le vois à 6,99€


Ah, la bonne blague, ils viennent juste de finir la promo.

J'ai fait mes achats à 10 heures 18 ce matin et tous les prix que j'ai indiqués étaient valides à ce moment là.


Tiens, histoire de se consoler, Why am I dead at sea est à 0.99 € pour la semaine chez steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...I_Dead_At_Sea/

----------


## pesos

> Normalement je dois avoir une clé Steam (obtenue sur Groupees) à te filer. Fais-moi signe si ça t'intéresse


Ma foi je ne dis pas non  ::P: 

C'est sympa  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vous acceptez les paiements via Paypal (de ma femme ) ?


"Columbo des bundles" y a plus qu'à trouver comment te faire attribuer ce sous-titre ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce sont les meilleurs (pour humble apparemment) jeux passés dans des Humble Bundles en 2017 (hors Monthly), pas les meilleurs jeux de 2017... Mais j'en aurais choisi d'autres, l'année 2017 de Humble Bundle a proposé bien mieux.


Je me vois contraint de plussoyer abondamment, impossible qu'ils n'aient pas proposé mieux que ces m.....

----------


## Orkestra

> Tiens, histoire de se consoler, *Why am I dead at sea* est à 0.99 € pour la semaine chez steam
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...I_Dead_At_Sea/


Un chouette jeu malgré le design rpg-maker...
A ce prix là, ça vaut le coup de tenter je pense. Mon petit retour écrit l'année dernière :




> C'était très bien !
> On joue donc un fantôme "amnésique" et bloqué sur un bateau en mer. Il faudra découvrir des choses sur les passages/membres d'équipage pour pouvoir les posséder et pousser son enquête plus loin pour découvrir de nouvelles choses et, in fine, qui était notre personnage et comment est-il mort.
> J'étais assez intrigué par le mécanisme de "possession" et s'il faut bien dire que le gameplay n'est pas ultra-riche (on sent quand même bien qu'on est sur des rails et qu'il faudra dérouler tel ou tel dialogue pour passer à la suite ; mais un jeu "d'enquête" où on a l'impression d'enquêter librement, est-ce que ça existe vraiment?), j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à révéler toutes les histoires des différents personnages qui sont assez variées et bien écrites je trouve. La BO est vraiment bonne et influe vraiment sur l'ambiance que dégage le jeu

----------


## odji

2 bundles du jour:

Indie Fabric chez IG
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Otaku Bundle #14, chez otakubundle..
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-14

----------


## Baalim

> 2 bundles du jour:
> 
> Indie Fabric chez IG
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> Otaku Bundle #14, chez otakubundle..
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-14


Dans la série "la contrefaçon, c'est mon dada", félicitations du jury à :

----------


## Baalim

Si n'avez pas de respect pour vous même, la fnac propose, pour 16 euros, une manette filaire ps4 Olympique de Marseille avec COD infinite warfare ps4 offert.

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Manette-...8239&ectrans=1


Sinon, expedition vikings à 12 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1042478...-PC-cederom-PC

The dwarves, 12 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9895379...-PC-cederom-PC

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si n'avez pas de respect pour vous même, la fnac propose, pour 16 euros, une manette filaire ps4 Olympique de Marseille avec COD infinite warfare ps4 offert.


Quel joli combo, c'est collector ça quand même !

----------


## Valenco

> Si n'avez pas de respect pour vous même, la fnac propose, pour 16 euros, une manette filaire ps4 Olympique de Marseille avec COD infinite warfare ps4 offert.
> 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Manette-...8239&ectrans=1


L'envie d'être condescendant me taraude... mais je me contente d'ironiser tout seul en marmonnant dans ma barbe.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Tiens, histoire de se consoler, Why am I dead at sea est à 0.99 € pour la semaine chez steam
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...I_Dead_At_Sea/


Achetez, c'est tres bien  :;):

----------


## FB74

Une manette Atari j'espère ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

> C'est quoi le meilleur plan pour Dragon Ball Fighter Z en ce moment ?


SI (on sait jamais), tu prévois l'achat d'une CG MSI haut de gamme il est offert sur hardware.fr (et au cas où : -6% avec le code CHASSE).

----------


## Baalim

The red solstice gratuit pendant 48 heures sur steam :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/26..._Red_Solstice/

Nouvel humble bundle comics avec justement paper girls dont on parlait il y a pas longtemps chez les généreux.
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/g...ent=hero_image

Bon, ça fait un peu teaser avec essentiellement de premiers volumes de séries.

----------


## Baalim

Retour du pack forza 6 apex Premium à 4.5$ sur le Windows store
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...n/9nblggh442gt

----------


## Oldnoobie

Une précision : le titre ne supporte pas le 21:9.

----------


## sebarnolds

> The red solstice gratuit pendant 48 heures sur steam :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/26..._Red_Solstice/


Il a pas été gratuit récemment sur Humble Bundle ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il a pas été gratuit récemment sur Humble Bundle ?


Si si.
C'est une manière comme une autre d'attirer l'attention sur red solstice chronicles et leur futur jeu récemment annoncé.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Il a pas été gratuit récemment sur Humble Bundle ?


Il est passé gratuit à un moment quelque part vu que je l'ai déjà dans ma biblio (et c'est pas le genre de jeu que j'achète)

----------


## Hankh

mi-janvier je crois oui

----------


## Baalim

Blood code : 2.37 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/386480/Blood_Code/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si jamais quelqu'un est interessé par un coupon de -20% sur Aegis Defenders (qui sort aujourd'hui) ET que vous n'avez pas Hollow Knight (c'est hollow knight qui genere l'apparition du coupon), je peux donner le mien au premier canard interessé.  :;): 

(Et j'ai aussi un -33% sur Tower 57)

----------


## Oldnoobie

La même.

----------


## Baalim

Ça a l'air tellement con qu'il me le faut  ::lol:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/525620/Octogeddon/

Dead secret à 5.09€ 
Apparemment, j'ai un ami steam appelé baalim qui le veut. Ça doit donc être bien .

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dead-secret

Demon hunter 2 gratos sur le windows store.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._chapter_full/

----------


## odji

Agents of Mayhem a 10 balles:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/30...nts_of_Mayhem/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ça a l'air tellement con qu'il me le faut 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/525620/Octogeddon/


C'est par le gars du premier PvZ, ca peut etre bon. Surtout ca a l'air completement WTF.

----------


## Baalim

Lords of shadow à 3.99€ avant tout coupon ou cashback
https://www.voidu.com/en/castlevania...timate-edition

Une promo qui rappellera des souvenirs aux.plus vieux, sous un autre nom.

https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CHAMBE...utant-priestes

----------


## Jughurta

Kult ?

----------


## Baalim

> Kult ?


Ouaip  :;):

----------


## Bentic

> Une promo qui rappellera des souvenirs aux.plus vieux, sous un autre nom.
> 
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CHAMBE...utant-priestes


C'était plus beau sur Amiga  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Une promo qui rappellera des souvenirs aux.plus vieux, sous un autre nom.
> 
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-CHAMBE...utant-priestes


Bah c'était déjà le nom US de Kult à l'époque. 
En Europe : Kult, développé par Ere Informatique sous son label Exxos. Distribué par Infogrames (qui avait déjà racheté Ere), avec une superbe illustration de Caza.
Aux USA : Chamber of the Sci-Mutant Priestess, édité par Draconian (label de Data East), distribué par Data East sous licence Infogrames, avec une illustration Med-Fan de type AD&D (Rebelote avec Drakkhen édité la même année par Draconian en Amérique du Nord : l'illustration de Caza sera remplacée par du D&D-like. Mais ils garderont le titre cette fois)

----------


## sousoupou

Okami HD à 13,99€ @ Steam (lowest d'après ITAD)

----------


## RomTaka

> Si jamais quelqu'un est interessé par un coupon de -20% sur Aegis Defenders (qui sort aujourd'hui) ET que vous n'avez pas Hollow Knight (c'est hollow knight qui genere l'apparition du coupon), je peux donner le mien au premier canard interessé. 
> 
> (Et j'ai aussi un -33% sur Tower 57)


Perso, j'ai eu quand même le coupon alors que j'ai pas *Hollow Knight* (j'ai vérifié mais malheuresuement je l'ai pas , il est bien toujours en haut de ma WL) et qu'il y a pourtant écrit en effet sur le coupon "Réservé aux possesseurs de Hollow Knight".
Va comprendre Charles !  ::wacko::

----------


## fletch2099

> Ça a l'air tellement con qu'il me le faut 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/525620/Octogeddon/


Roooooh la pépite que ça a l'air d'être ^^

----------


## Ruvon

> Perso, j'ai eu quand même le coupon alors que j'ai pas *Hollow Knight* (j'ai vérifié mais malheuresuement je l'ai pas , il est bien toujours en haut de ma WL) et qu'il y a pourtant écrit en effet sur le coupon "Réservé aux possesseurs de Hollow Knight".
> Va comprendre Charles !


Pareil  ::ninja:: 




> Ça a l'air tellement con qu'il me le faut 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/525620/Octogeddon/


J'ai découvert le truc parce qu'Edmund McMillen l'a retweeté, ça ne PEUT PAS être nul  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ça a l'air tellement con qu'il me le faut 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/525620/Octogeddon/


Musique par Big Giant Circles, ça prend déjà +1 sur la note. (Ecoutez la BO de There Came an Echo bordeeeeel  :Vibre: )

Sinon j'ai des bons à filer:
-50% sur Garry's Mod
-90% sur Intralism
-75 sur Neon Galaxy Wars
-90% sur Cyberhunt
-90% sur Morendar: Goblin Slayer

----------


## Flad

C'est quoi ce vieux titre has been ?!

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est quoi ce vieux titre has been ?!


Tu veux qu'on cause des titres du topic du foot ?

----------


## Flad

> Tu veux qu'on cause des titres du topic du foot ?


Il est à jour au moins !

----------


## Baalim

Humm.


Invisigun à 4.94 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/37...isigun_Heroes/

----------


## Baalim

Virtual reality bundle XX (non, pas d'erreur de frappe) :
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...eogames-bundle


Prodigy tactics, très controversé, est à 10.08 €chez play asia.
https://www.play-asia.com/prodigy-ta...team/13/70bpnb

----------


## banditbandit

Fable of the Sword et Gaziing from beyond à 1.19 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/78..._of_the_Sword/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/78...g_from_beyond/

Ce sont tous les deux des jeux SakuraGame on attend les Nude patch.  ::ninja::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Pas une grosse promo relativement mais Okami HD à 14€ au lieu de 20€ deux mois après sa sortie http://store.steampowered.com/app/587620/OKAMI_HD/

----------


## Baalim

Butcher et gone home ajoutés sur chrono.gg

Injustice 2 ps4 à 23 €
https://www.amazon.fr/Warner-Bros-In...dp/B01H1QX2E6/

Shadow of war ps4 22 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B06XFZGSSG


Vous voulez donner des cauchemars à vos amis ?
https://www.bunchkeys.com/

Plein de jeux complètement merdiques pour 1.34 $


Promo sur les 2-packs et 4-packs chez greenmangaming
https://www.greenmangaming.com/sale/team-packs/

Et sur les jeux en multi :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/sale/treat-your-friend/

Avec defense grid 2 à 3.75 €
Et How to survive TPS standalone :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...on-standalone/

----------


## sousoupou

> Pas une grosse promo relativement mais Okami HD à 14€ au lieu de 20€ deux mois après sa sortie http://store.steampowered.com/app/587620/OKAMI_HD/





> Okami HD à 13,99€ @ Steam (lowest d'après ITAD)


 ::siffle::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Ah désolé j'avais pas vu  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ah désolé j'avais pas vu


En même temps, c'est pas la même  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Masochistes only : promo close combat 
https://www.gog.com/game/close_comba...le&utm_term=FR

----------


## Oldnoobie

La préco de* Vermintide 2* à 19€ sur Voidu (au lieu de 25 sur Steam).

----------


## sousoupou

> En même temps, c'est pas la même


Ben si  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Squad à 20$ avec son ost
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...f67db-95037957

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben si


Ah.  :Facepalm: 


Le très mignon tracks à 5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tr...train-set-game

----------


## Baalim

Rocket knight 1.49 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Rocket-Knight/

Biozone à 0.99$
Jeu non dispo sur steam français.
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8205/Biozone/

-25% sur FF XV et FF XII sur GMG avec le code 04S2SI-96ZGG7-7ZWKIM

----------


## Shep1

> Squad à 20$ avec son ost
> https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...f67db-95037957


Pour info la V10 viens de sortir. Un gros patch de l'alpha qui ajoute pas mal de truc. J'ai mis à jour l'OP du topic si vous voulez en savoir plus.

----------


## jopopoe

Dishonored - Definitive Edition à 4 euros, c'est son meilleur prix, non ?

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...am-key--1061-6

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Oh oui. Jamais compris pourquoi elle était toujours à 8-9€ en promo. Enfin un bon prix.

----------


## DCX

> Dishonored - Definitive Edition à 4 euros, c'est son meilleur prix, non ?
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...am-key--1061-6


J'allais sortir ma flamboyante carte de crédit de son étui mais j'ai préfère vérifier mon backlog avant et ... j'ai bien Dishonored (jamais commencé) mais pas l'édition définitive.
Bon sang je fais quoi ? Cette édition mérite-elle que je m’appauvrisse un peu plus ?

----------


## Kaede

Tu trouveras difficilement meilleur prix pour The Brigmore Witches + The Knife of Dunwall (les 2 DLC qui ont meilleure presse).
Autre choix, si tu n'as pas Dishonored 2 : tu peux attendre une promo sur l'intégrale Dishonored 1+2, Dishonored: Complete Collection.

----------


## Baalim

Soma GOG à 7.5 $
https://www.gog.com/game/soma?

----------


## DCX

> Tu trouveras difficilement meilleur prix pour The Brigmore Witches + The Knife of Dunwall (les 2 DLC qui ont meilleure presse).
> Autre choix, si tu n'as pas Dishonored 2 : tu peux attendre une promo sur l'intégrale Dishonored 1+2, Dishonored: Complete Collection.


Vu la quantité monstre de titres à faire dans ma catégorie "A faire" dans ma bibliothèque, oui je peux prendre le temps d'attendre un peu. Allez je mets Dishonored 1+2 dans ma wishlist ITAD. Merci du conseil!

----------


## Baalim

Shan gui, petit vn dispo sur steam, est gratos.sur android

----------


## Wolverine

Keep Talking à 4,5$ sur Chrono.gg

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Space Hulk Deathwing* à 16€sur steam. Lowest, retste à savoir s'il les vaut ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Keep Talking à 4,5$ sur Chrono.gg


C'est vraiment fun et stressant.

J'ai imprimé les notices, les ai placées dans des pochettes plastifiées, et à 2 comme à plus, ça marche très bien et c'est vite sympa   ::):

----------


## Baalim

Le complètement con press X to not die est à 1€ chez fanatical

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...pecial-edition

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Complètement con mais très bon, ça vaut largement son dollar pour la marade  ::):

----------


## odji

Lundi chez IG-gaga:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday

pas mieux chez gogo:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-33

----------


## Baalim

Radio someone still loves you...

Dominion 4 à 4.8€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DOM4TA...3964022&aff=cj

L'antique Zanzarah à 0.79€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/384570

----------


## Paradox

Y'a un topic des bons plans pour hardware ?

----------


## Marmottas

> Complètement con mais très bon, ça vaut largement son dollar pour la marade


Ah la scène de la douche !  ::P:

----------


## Calys

> Y'a un topic des bons plans pour hardware ?


ICI

----------


## Kargadum

Ah, j'ai un code pour participer à l'alpha d'un nouveau mode de jeu de battlefield 1 nommé *incursions* . Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, me mp.

----------


## Paradox

> ICI


Merci !

----------


## Bibik

Tiens y'a Steins Gate steam en historical low (12.79€)

----------


## Galgu

> Tiens y'a Steins Gate steam en historical low (12.79€)


je suggère plutôt de regarder l'anime (excellent).

----------


## Bibik

Je l'ai vu (j'ai même le collector  :B): ) mais d'après pas mal de retours, l'anime ne présente qu'une des multiples routes possibles du VN.

----------


## Baalim

> Je l'ai vu (j'ai même le collector ) mais d'après pas mal de retours, l'anime ne présente qu'une des multiples routes possibles du VN.


Je confirme. L'anime est bien plus limité même si excellent lui-aussi.

----------


## Galgu

> Je confirme. L'anime est bien plus limité même si excellent lui-aussi.


ah ben je prends ce retour !! j'avais demandé à l'époque si ça valait le coup de jouer au VN si on avait vu l'anime et on m'avait répondu "it's pretty much the same"

----------


## Vaykadji

> Tiens y'a Steins Gate steam en historical low (12.79€)


C'est malin, je l'ai payé 15 aux dernieres soldes et j'y ai toujours pas joué... Tous ces sousous perdus  ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> ah ben je prends ce retour !! j'avais demandé à l'époque si ça valait le coup de jouer au VN si on avait vu l'anime et on m'avait répondu "it's pretty much the same"


Dans le fonds, oui puisque l'anime reste très fidèle à la fin principale du jeu et y ajoute le mouvement, ce qui n'est jamais désagréable.
En revanche, le ton plus posé du VN permet de mieux apprécier les dialogues (notoirement plus nombreux) et d'expliquer les différentes routes (et là, on ne parle pas des diverses manières de se taper les personnages féminins mais de vrais pans d'histoire).

J'ai vu l'anime il y a un moment et joué au jeu il y a deux bonnes années mais je dirais que le VN a également l'avantage pour ce qui est de donner vie aux personnages principaux.

Bref, je préfère le VN mais ceux qui n'ont pas envie de se taper des heures de texte en VO (je crois l'avoir bouclé en 35 heures) peuvent allègrement bifurquer sur l'anime qui vaut largement le coup.
Ils reviendront au VN pour Steins;Gate 0.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est malin, je l'ai payé 15 aux dernieres soldes et j'y ai toujours pas joué... Tous ces sousous perdus


C'est sur, 2.21€ de perdu, t'es bon pour le surendettement  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, SEGA fait son annuel Make War Not Love, et donne deux jeux gratos si vous vous inscrivez avec votre compte steam. (The Revenge of Shinobi and Streets of Rage 2)

----------


## Vaykadji

> C'est sur, 2.21€ de perdu, t'es bon pour le surendettement


C'est au moins 46,3 jeux pour Baalim.

----------


## FB74

Vous arrivez à accéder à IndieGala ?

----------


## Wolverine

Oui, aucun problème

----------


## Baalim

> C'est au moins 46,3 jeux pour Baalim.


 :tired:  
Maychan.

Lucasart adventure pack à 2.6€
Juste immanquable
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lu...adventure-pack

----------


## FB74

> Oui, aucun problème


Voilà ce que j'ai:




> Nos systèmes ont détecté un trafic exceptionnel sur votre réseau informatique. Veuillez renvoyer votre requête ultérieurement. Que s'est-il passé ?
> 
> 
> Cette page s'affiche lorsque Google détecte automatiquement des requêtes émanant de votre réseau informatique qui semblent enfreindre les Conditions d'utilisation. Le blocage prendra fin peu après l'arrêt de ces requêtes.
> 
> Des applications malveillantes, un plug-in de navigateur ou un script qui envoie des requêtes automatiques peuvent être à l'origine de ce trafic. Si vous utilisez une connexion réseau partagée, demandez de l'aide à votre administrateur. Il est possible qu'un autre ordinateur utilisant la même adresse IP soit en cause. En savoir plus
> 
> Il est possible que cette page s'affiche si vous utilisez des termes avancés auxquels les robots ont recours ou si vous envoyez des requêtes très rapidement. 
> 
> ...


Bizarre.  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Maychan.
> 
> Lucasart adventure pack à 2.6€
> Juste immanquable
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lu...adventure-pack


Sold out  ::(:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Maychan.
> 
> Lucasart adventure pack à 2.6€
> Juste immanquable
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lu...adventure-pack


Attention que certains jeux du pack sont en anglais uniquement sur Steam. Il y a moyen de les passer en français en cherchant un peu, mais si vous préférez ne pas chipoter, il faut les prendre sur GOG (mais généralement plus cher).

----------


## Ruvon

Soldes de la Saint Valentin sur le Humble Store : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...alentine-sale/

Rien d'extraordinaire. Soldes 2K sur le Humble Store également : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2k-week/ avec toujours les mêmes jeux que j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont en permanence en soldes chez Humble.

J'avais pas vu ta signature odji, c'est magnifique  :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Day of infamy, 6€ en version de base
http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820/agecheck

Far from noise 5$
https://chrono.gg/

House of the dying sun à 8€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/28...the_Dying_Sun/

----------


## banditbandit

La très maline promotion du jeu Lethe :




> Weeklong Deal
> This is just a friendly reminder to those who missed the fact that as of Monday February 5th, Lethe has been heavily discounted (highest ever!), and it will keep running until Monday 12th 6 pm GMT (10 am PST).
> 
> It is currently available for €2,79, $2.99 or your regional equivalent.


 Annonce publiée le le 11, le soucis c'est qu'ils n'ont jamais parlé de cette promotion auparavant...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

FFXV 35.78€
https://www.play-asia.com/final-fant...team/13/70bvub

 ça fait encore un peu cher le rapport euros/heures de souffrance...

Tiens, en parlant de souffrance, need for speed est à 12€
https://www.play-asia.com/need-for-s...igin/13/708uf3

----------


## Sa7v3N

> FFXV 35.78€
> https://www.play-asia.com/final-fant...team/13/70bvub
> 
>  ça fait encore un peu cher le rapport euros/heures de souffrance...
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de souffrance, need for speed est à 12€
> https://www.play-asia.com/need-for-s...igin/13/708uf3


Avec le code VITAFR, ça fais FFXV à 33.30, c'est toujours ça de pris ^^

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca plaira à ceux qui ont "perdu" 2.21€ en achetant trop tôt d'autres jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaykadji

::'(:

----------


## Hyeud

:haha:

----------


## FB74

*The King of Fighters 2002* gratos sur Gog:
https://www.gog.com/game/the_king_of_fighters_2002

(C'est visiblement de l'émulation NeoGeo)

----------


## sebarnolds

Et au passage, il y a une nouvelle (petite) fournée de jeux GOG Connect (ajouter certains jeux Steam sur votre compte GOG).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et au passage, il y a une nouvelle (petite) fournée de jeux GOG Connect (ajouter certains jeux Steam sur votre compte GOG).


Apparement: 

HuniePop
Orwell
Tempest
The Sexy Brutale
Tropico 4
Mount & Blade
Torchlight
Unreal Tournament GOTY
AI War Collection
Kim
Pirates! Gold Plus

----------


## Baalim

> *The King of Fighters 2002* gratos sur Gog:
> https://www.gog.com/game/the_king_of_fighters_2002
> 
> (C'est visiblement de l'émulation NeoGeo)


Chouette cadeau (et c'est effectivement une rom neo-geo)
C'est un des premiers SNK Playmore et il n'est pas mal du tout (mieux que le 2K1 mais peut être inférieur au dernier vrai SNK, le 2K)

----------


## moutaine

> Apparement: 
> 
> HuniePop
> Orwell
> Tempest
> The Sexy Brutale
> Tropico 4
> Mount & Blade
> Torchlight
> ...


C'est domage qu'ils n'y ai pas ajouté le warband etc...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et du coup l'upgrade en Deluxe Edition de HuniePop est à 1.09€ (-75%) avec l'OST

----------


## Marcarino

Planescape Torment EE à 6,25€ sur Fanatical avec le code LUNAR8

----------


## Hilikkus

> *The King of Fighters 2002* gratos sur Gog:
> https://www.gog.com/game/the_king_of_fighters_2002
> 
> (C'est visiblement de l'émulation NeoGeo)


Attention, le jeu version GOG n'est vraiment pas recommandable: On ne peut pas jouer à 2 et pire, on ne peut pas redéfinir les touches par défaut (c'est donc clavier ou rien)

----------


## Woshee

> Attention, le jeu version GOG n'est vraiment pas recommandable: On ne peut pas jouer à 2 et pire, on ne peut pas redéfinir les touches par défaut (c'est donc clavier ou rien)


Oui, enfin c'est gratuit, littéralement, ça ne coûte rien.

----------


## Hilikkus

Même gratuit, un portage de merdique reste un portage merdique  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Convoy 3$
https://chrono.gg/

Crossing souls à 9.59€ avec le code FEB20 chez GMG.

----------


## Supergounou

> Crossing souls à 9.59€ avec le code FEB20 chez GMG.


 ::o: 

Bon sang comment c'est tentant  :tired:

----------


## FB74

*Hunie Sekai Bundle*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hunie-sekai-bundle

Un truc pour Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## Abzaarg

> *Hunie Sekai Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hunie-sekai-bundle
> 
> Un truc pour Baalim.


Je passe^^

----------


## Baalim

> *Hunie Sekai Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hunie-sekai-bundle
> 
> Un truc pour Baalim.


Ouais... J'les ai pas déjà tous !  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

J'ai joué à *Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius* (pas la version proposée dans le bundle plus haut)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/31...k_of_Arcadius/

Il est gratos sur Steam.

Des Mechs qu'on peut customiser, qui se battent dans l'espace, ainsi que des vaisseaux.
Seul "bémol", j'avais du mal à voir comment on pouvait arriver à des équipements copieux, puisque même à la fin du jeu, on était TRES loin d'avoir pu réunir assez de points pour customiser "à fond" ne serait-ce qu'un seul Mech.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> *Hunie Sekai Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hunie-sekai-bundle
> 
> Un truc pour Baalim.


Le palier à 1€ est pas mal pour du VN. les fault milestone ont bonne réputation. 

Spoiler Alert! 


et l'un des autres était sur ma WL

  ::lol::

----------


## Graouu

> Ouais... J'les ai pas déjà tous !


Pareil  ::love::   ::love::

----------


## La Chouette

> Le palier à 1€ est pas mal pour du VN. les fault milestone ont bonne réputation. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et l'un des autres était sur ma WL


Je confirme que les fault milestone sont bons et que les deux pour un dollar (donc même moins d'un euro !), c'est une excellente affaire !

----------


## Kaede

> Même gratuit, un portage de merdique reste un portage merdique


Vu que c'est de l'émulation et pas un portage, ça permet de récupérer les dumps (BIOS et ROMs) légalement et gratos, pour ceux qui auraient des scrupules.

----------


## FB74

*Dead Space* gratuit sur Origin:
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition

----------


## RomTaka

*Hollow Knight* à 8,49 € chez GOG, son quasi plus bas historique d'après ITAD (8,39 € toujours chez GOG, quand le minimum historique hors GOG s'affiche à 9,89 € chez Humble et Steam).

J'hésite mais je crois que je vais résister parce que... 

Spoiler Alert! 


je suis devenu accro aux succès Steam (oui, j'ai honte mais Gabe a fait de moi son laquais  ::ninja::  )

.

----------


## Stelarc

Je n'aurais pas dit "laquais".

----------


## RomTaka

> Je n'aurais pas dit "laquais".http://megabilou.fr/smileysCPC/raw/ANsUT3W.gif


Tiens, je l'avais jamais vu ce smiley.
J'aurais préféré le découvrir autrement qu'en étant visé mais bon...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Retour de reigns à 1.49€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/474750/Reigns/

Idem pour la suite
http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...s_Her_Majesty/

Steel division Normandy 44 gold à 14.5€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...eluxe-Edition/

Raiden V director's cut à 12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ra...-directors-cut

Ce smiley  ::O:

----------


## madgic

Ce smiley est hors charte  ::ninja::

----------


## Cycovince

> *Dead Space* gratuit sur Origin:
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...andard-edition


Merci! J'ai eu le 2 gratuitement il y quelques années, maintenant je vais pouvoir commencer la série !

----------


## ZenZ

Ouais, d'ailleurs je trouve que c'est le meilleur de la série, il fait bien flipper par moments !

----------


## Marcarino

> Ouais, d'ailleurs je trouve que c'est le meilleur de la série, il fait bien flipper par moments !


J'y ai joué une fois en 2009, 2h bien stressantes..
"Allez, je fais une pause bien méritée!"
Jamais eu le courage de le relancer  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

Joli  ::O: 

_



			
				A partir du 27 Février 2018, les membres Twitch / Amazon Prime pourront donc obtenir gratuitement en dématérialisé le tout premier Devil May Cry à l'occasion de la sortie prochaine de Devil May Cry HD Collection sur PC le mois prochain, bon jeu à tous
			
		

_

----------


## Stelarc

> Merci! J'ai eu le 2 gratuitement il y quelques années, maintenant je vais pouvoir commencer la série !


Il y a un fix pour jouer à la souris si ça en intéresse certain.https://community.pcgamingwiki.com/f...ace-mouse-fix/

----------


## nova

> Joli


On s'en fout vu qu'on va tous acheter la collection  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Joli


Y'a une newsletter pour avoir ce genre d'infos (Twitch / Amazon Prime) ou il faut passer par Facebook / Twitter ? Parce que là les seules infos que je reçois sur les cadeaux Twitch, elles viennent de toi sur ce topic  ::):

----------


## rduburo

> Convoy 3$
> https://chrono.gg/
> 
> Crossing souls à 9.59€ avec le code FEB20 chez GMG.


Il est bien convoy ?

----------


## Paradox

> Joli


J'aime etre Prime.  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a une newsletter pour avoir ce genre d'infos (Twitch / Amazon Prime) ou il faut passer par Facebook / Twitter ? Parce que là les seules infos que je reçois sur les cadeaux Twitch, elles viennent de toi sur ce topic


Baalim est partout ! Ceci explique cela.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce smiley est hors charte


C'est bien de la seule chose qu'il est en dehors.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Je n'aurais pas dit "laquais".http://megabilou.fr/smileysCPC/raw/ANsUT3W.gif





> Ce smiley est hors charte





> Ouais, d'ailleurs je trouve que c'est le meilleur de la série, il fait bien flipper par moments !





> Joli





> On s'en fout vu qu'on va tous acheter la collection


Attention à l'enchainement des posts  :;):

----------


## Maalak

> Il est bien convoy ?


Ca se laisse jouer.
Comme il y a quand même peu de jeux disponibles dans le trip Mad Max, tu peux te laisser tenter à ce prix-là.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Encore un bundle chez IG.
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Manifestement, c'est le petit frère clochardisé du sekai bundle

Voidu reprend la course en tête avec steel division deluxe à 12.86€

https://www.voidu.com/en/steel-divis...deluxe-edition

----------


## Rouxbarbe

La Jackbox Party Pack 4 à 13.50$ chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Dino run dx gratos ou en pay what you want.
https://pixeljam.itch.io/dino-run-dx

----------


## trynyty

> C'est sur, 2.21€ de perdu, t'es bon pour le surendettement 
> 
> 
> Sinon, SEGA fait son annuel Make War Not Love, et donne deux jeux gratos si vous vous inscrivez avec votre compte steam. (The Revenge of Shinobi and Streets of Rage 2)


J'ai pas bien compris, pendant 5 jours il se peut qu'on gagne d'autre jeux ou c'est simplement des soldes sur l'ensemble du catalogue SEGA?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai pas bien compris, pendant 5 jours il se peut qu'on gagne d'autre jeux ou c'est simplement des soldes sur l'ensemble du catalogue SEGA?


De mémoire les années précédentes sur les 5 autres jours ils filaient des DLCs ? Je ne suis plus tres sure  ::unsure::

----------


## Olima

*Moon Hunters* est à 6 euros sur steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/320040/Moon_Hunters/

----------


## Ruvon

Cozy Couch Up CoOp Bundle sur Steam : 



Lovers in a Dangerous Spacetime
BattleBlock Theater®
Moon Hunters
Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
Overcooked

Le tout pour 22,90€ soit 70% de réduction. Sinon (comme dit plus haut pour Moon Hunters) ils sont entre 60% et 66% de réduction individuellement.

----------


## odji

> *Moon Hunters* est à 6 euros sur steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/320040/Moon_Hunters/


toujours aussi tentant, mais je le vois trop dans un T3 ou HB monthly.. so wait :/

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a une newsletter pour avoir ce genre d'infos (Twitch / Amazon Prime) ou il faut passer par Facebook / Twitter ? Parce que là les seules infos que je reçois sur les cadeaux Twitch, elles viennent de toi sur ce topic


Aucune idée. Je ne crois pas avoir jamais vu de mailing list et, étonnamment, les annonces sont souvent sur dealabs avant reddit.

Serial cleaner à 4.5€ chea Gog
https://www.gog.com/game/serial_clea...6cac628dc194c5

HoMM IIII HD à 3.74€ sur steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...I__HD_Edition/

Atomega à 3€ chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/atomega

----------


## Olima

> toujours aussi tentant, mais je le vois trop dans un T3 ou HB monthly.. so wait :/


Oui surtout que ça a l'air assez court si j'ai bien suivi, je crois que je vais attendre aussi (Je dirais même dans un tier 2)

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai des craintes au sujet d'un tier 4 mais ça ferait trop groupe new wave années 80' (celle-là, personne ne va la trouver, mais c'est pas grave).

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai des craintes au sujet d'un tier 4 mais ça ferait trop groupe new wave années 80' (celle-là, personne ne va la trouver, mais c'est pas grave).


J'ai peur.

----------


## Vaykadji

> HoMM IIII HD à 3.74€ sur steam
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...I__HD_Edition/


Il vaut le coup? J'avais adoré le IV à l'époque, puis j'ai trouvé le V mois bien, le VI ne m'a pas parlé du tout et j'ai arrêté de compter. Vu que le III était encensé comme le meilleur de la série, est-ce que le remaster vaut le coup (c'est à dire: est-ce qu'on peut y jouer en 2018 sans se dire "ah vache ça a vieilli même avec le remaster, c'est plus aux standards du temps)?

----------


## Baalim

> Il vaut le coup? J'avais adoré le IV à l'époque, puis j'ai trouvé le V mois bien, le VI ne m'a pas parlé du tout et j'ai arrêté de compter. Vu que le III était encensé comme le meilleur de la série, est-ce que le remaster vaut le coup (c'est à dire: est-ce qu'on peut y jouer en 2018 sans se dire "ah vache ça a vieilli même avec le remaster, c'est plus aux standards du temps)?


De mémoire, il ne bénéficie pas des extensions et n'est pas compatible  avec les mods.
Certains conseillaient de rester sur la version d'origine.

----------


## Olima

> J'ai des craintes au sujet d'un tier 4 mais ça ferait trop groupe new wave années 80' (celle-là, personne ne va la trouver, mais c'est pas grave).


Gang of four ? Tire-fort ? Je sèche  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Gang of four ? Tire-fort ? Je sèche


Regarde mon message.



Promo 24 heures chez oculus.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ur_flash_sale/

Ils ont juste oublié de le foutre en page d'accueil

----------


## Woshee

> J'ai peur.


Je pleure

----------


## Bentic

Alors, c'est déverrouillé, le premier bundle du Make War Not Love 5 ?

Je vois qu'on en est à 3000h aujourd'hui, et un peu plus de 560000h au total, donc on a logiquement dépassé les 500000h hier, mais je vois toujours un cadenas dessus...  ::blink::

----------


## Woshee

Personnellement je comprends rien à leur site. Je sais même pas où sont les jeux gratuits, le bundle a l'air accessible nulle part...

----------


## Highlander

Bonjour, c'est ici le topic des gens qui veulent diriger le monde ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est ajouté directement à la bibliothèque Steam (si on est inscrit bien sûr) dans les 24h.
Mais je ne vois rien sur le site qui confirme que ça a bien été déverrouillé.

Bundle du deuxième jour:
- Binary Domain
- Company of Heroes 2 - Victory at Stalingrad Mission Pack
- -75% sur Endless Legend

----------


## Oldnoobie

> craintes + tier 4


 Tears for fears, en effet, vous êtes géniaux, tringle à rideau pour tout le monde !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Personnellement je comprends rien à leur site. Je sais même pas où sont les jeux gratuits, le bundle a l'air accessible nulle part...


T'emballes pas, Shinobi et Street of Rage, on tape dans le vieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, c'est ici le topic des gens qui veulent diriger le monde ?


Ah non c'est à côté, ici c'est la guerre du backlog.

----------


## FB74

Je rappelle notre sondage de la semaine: "Préférez-vous un Baalim Plug'n Play ou un Baalim à configurer aux petits oignons ?".  ::ninja:: 


[/ Retour au thread]

----------


## Bentic

Le choix doit-il obligatoirement être exclusif ?
Peut-on rooter le Baalim Plug & Play ?
Quelle housse pour le ranger ?
Quelle µSD pour y télécharger l'intégralité du backlog (et assez réactive pour acheter automatiquement les nouveaux bundles)?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Personnellement je comprends rien à leur site. Je sais même pas où sont les jeux gratuits, le bundle a l'air accessible nulle part...


Pareil, je viens d'aller voir, c'est pas clair du tout.
D'après la FAQ dispo en haut à droite, il faut jouer aux jeux indiqués pour recevoir le bundle en question ? C'est ce que j'ai compris, mais c'est pas clair du tout...

----------


## anthariel



----------


## fenrhir

> 


Et trois semaines pour que ça revienne sur ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

> D'après la FAQ dispo en haut à droite, il faut jouer aux jeux indiqués pour recevoir le bundle en question ?


Normalement non, ils comptabilisent les temps de jeux de tous les inscrits sur les 4 jeux de l'événement, et si le nombre d'heures est atteint, tous les inscrits reçoivent les bundles.

----------


## Baalim

> Et trois semaines pour que ça revienne sur ce topic


En même temps, on sait tous que ça va être pourri  ::ninja:: 


Passionnant, des items gratuits pour fortnite.
A priori, il est possible de les récupérer également sur PC en liant son compte PlayStation+

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...mbers_free100/


Far cry 4 season's pass à 12 € avec un rabais supplémentaire de 8 % avec LUNAR8
https://www.fanatical.com/en/dlc/far-cry-4-season-pass

----------


## Kohtsaro

> https://www.cowcotland.com/images/ne...olde-steam.jpg


Le 25/01/2018  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Normalement non, ils comptabilisent les temps de jeux de tous les inscrits sur les 4 jeux de l'événement, et si le nombre d'heures est atteint, tous les inscrits reçoivent les bundles.


Ce matin avant que le cadenas n'apparaissent et que le deuxième jour commence, il était affiché que le nombre d'heures avait été atteint et que les bundles seraient distribués sur les comptes Steam sous 24h.

Par contre rien ne précisait le contenu du "bundle" en question.

----------


## Bentic

> Ce matin avant que le cadenas n'apparaissent et que le deuxième jour commence, il était affiché que le nombre d'heures avait été atteint et que les bundles seraient distribués sur les comptes Steam sous 24h.
> 
> Par contre rien ne précisait le contenu du "bundle" en question.


Ah OK. Ils pourraient laisser l'info...

Le bundle d'hier était:
- Viking: Battle for Asgard
- le DLC The Grim and The Grave pour Total War Warhammer
- -75% pour Dawn of War II: Retribution

----------


## Nanaki

> Ce matin avant que le cadenas n'apparaissent et que le deuxième jour commence, il était affiché que le nombre d'heures avait été atteint et que les bundles seraient distribués sur les comptes Steam sous 24h.
> 
> Par contre rien ne précisait le contenu du "bundle" en question.


Le bundle du jour 1 c'était ça : 



Edit : grilled

----------


## Baalim

Secret of Mana :





Secret of Mana, remake :






Bon, vous êtes toujours aussi impatients ?
Il est à 31.99 € chez GMG avec FEB20
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/secret-of-mana-pc/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le bundle du jour 1 c'était ça : [/COLOR]


Ah c'était ça le bundle? Je pensais que c'était juste des réductions pour les jeux affichés :boulet:

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Secret of Mana :
> 
> Secret of Mana, remake :


Mon dieu, on dirait Evoland en plus moche  :Gerbe:

----------


## Orkestra

> Secret of Mana :
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...wktokk3di6.jpg
> 
> http://www.gamikaze.com/img/jeux/ps4...f4b5dd8382.jpg
> 
> Secret of Mana, remake :
> 
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/51...353e6cf4b4.jpg
> ...




Si tu joues en regardant seulement la minimap c'est pas si dégueu...

----------


## kayl257

> Secret of Mana :
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...wktokk3di6.jpg
> 
> http://www.gamikaze.com/img/jeux/ps4...f4b5dd8382.jpg
> 
> Secret of Mana, remake :
> 
> https://images.greenmangaming.com/51...353e6cf4b4.jpg
> ...


C'est un peu faux ton comparo car la belle image c'est Secret of Mana 2 (Seiken Densetsu 3).
Ca change rien au fait que le remake est degeu.

----------


## Hyeud

Assassins ! Pirates ! Ruiner ainsi un de mes plus beaux souvenirs vidéo-ludique de mon adolescence  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un peu faux ton comparo car la belle image c'est Secret of Mana 2 (Seiken Densetsu 3).
> Ca change rien au fait que le remake est degeu.


Ah, c'est fort possible. J'ai plus touché au jeu depuis que j'ai revendu ma version Snes il y a ....houla, longtemps.


Pour la véracité historique :




Red rope offert pour tout achat sur la boutique Indie Gala
https://www.indiegala.com/store?utm_...Bonus_20180214

----------


## Woshee

C'est pas cher pour un jeu 3DS  ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

> Ah, c'est fort possible. J'ai plus touché au jeu depuis....houla, longtemps.


 :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 
Je pense que je dois avoir toutes les versions possibles  ::P:

----------


## Wolverine

Même la version iPhone est moins dégueulasse

C'est moche mais c'est pas une conversion "3D" à vomir.
 ::cry::

----------


## Wingi

Marrant, je préfère la version SNES qui me parait moins floue ... 
J'ai envie de me frotter les yeux sur iphone !

----------


## Whiskey

Vous vous marrez mais actuellement secret of mana est 3e des ventes sur steam  ::P:  Faut croire que beaucoup s'en tape du coté "3D" moche  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme112

Il faudrait un topic des bons plans sans flood  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

Encore un truc pour Baalim, c'est pas possible... :Boom: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/moero-chronicle

----------


## madgic

Pour ceux qui sont abonnées Twitch Prime, il y a Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition qui est à récupérer.

C'est lequel le meilleur  ::siffle:: 

#TeamCiv5

----------


## Bentic

Je viens de recevoir le bon de réduction du premier bundle du Make War Not Love 5.
Je suppose que le reste a dû être livré également, mais j'avais déjà Viking et je n'ai pas Total War Warhammer pour le DLC.
D'ailleurs, est-ce que des DLC peuvent être ajoutés au compte sans avoir le jeu de base, pour être disponibles plus tard après achat de celui-ci ?

#TeamCiv1

----------


## Baalim

Vu sur dealabs :

[Adhérents] 2 jeux/accessoires achetés = 10€ offerts, 3 = 20€ offerts, 5 = 50€ offerts


C'est sur la fnac.com et c'est manifestement en early access  ::siffle:: 

La promotion avait déjà été mise en place l'an dernier.


A noter le retour d'orwell (suite ou dlc) pour le 22 février prochain.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ceux qui sont abonnées Twitch Prime, il y a Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition qui est à récupérer.
> 
> C'est lequel le meilleur 
> 
> #TeamCiv5


C'est précisément Civilization IV avec tous ses addons, ça tombe bien  :;):

----------


## trynyty

Ça c'est quand même super cool !   :;): 

http://www.capcom-unity.com/dubindoh...on-february-27

Devil may cry offert via Twitch pour les comptes Primes..

----------


## odji

les soldes de la lune:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/lunar2018/

----------


## cooly08

La page liste de souhaits de steam a changé de tronche.  ::o:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> La page liste de souhaits de steam a changé de tronche.


Tellement que la mienne ne se charge plus...  ::cry::

----------


## Ruvon

> Tellement que la mienne ne se charge plus...


Sur navigateur j'ai plus rien (Firefox, Chrome, Vivaldi), mais sur le client ça marche.

Et elle a tellement changé de tronche que ça m'a viré le classement de mes jeux  :tired:  :thanksobama:

J'attends juste de voir sa tronche avec Enhanced Steam, toujours 100 fois plus utile que la version de Steam.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La page liste de souhaits de steam a changé de tronche.


Ouais, et c'est tout buggé...

Par contre vu la taille de chaque jeu, j'imagine même pas la WL de Baalimou!

----------


## cooly08

Il m'a envoyé un SMS à l'instant. 34 mètres de long.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Sur navigateur j'ai plus rien (Firefox, Chrome, Vivaldi), mais sur le client ça marche.
> 
> Et elle a tellement changé de tronche que ça m'a viré le classement de mes jeux  :thanksobama:
> 
> J'attends juste de voir sa tronche avec Enhanced Steam, toujours 100 fois plus utile que la version de Steam.


Sur navigateur, blank page et sur le client ca me fait planter le client... Autant dire que je suis impressionnée...  :ouaiouai: 

Par contre, j'ai vu un screenshot et chaque jeu a l'air enorme, c'est la merde pour consulter ca de facon pratique. 

(Et pour info, Enhanced Steam a besoin d'une update apparement, la nouvelle wishlist a fait peté le plugin actuel)

----------


## Baalim

> Il m'a envoyé un SMS à l'instant. 34 mètres de long.


Ah... en fait, il reste plus que 10 jeux  ::O: 
Steam, les grands maîtres de l'épargne

----------


## madgic

Moi je dis  :haha:  pour ceux qui avaient une longue WL bien triée.

----------


## FB74

> La page liste de souhaits de steam a changé de tronche.


Ouais, c'est pas très pratique.
Par contre il y a des offres intéressantes.  ::): 

Par contre, on voit défiler des images quand on laisse la souris sur l'image du jeu.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah... en fait, il reste plus que 10 jeux 
> Steam, les grands maîtres de l'épargne


J'ai toujours mes 195 jeux sur la WishList.  :tired:

----------


## DARKDDR

> Je viens de recevoir le bon de réduction du premier bundle du Make War Not Love 5.
> Je suppose que le reste a dû être livré également, mais j'avais déjà Viking et je n'ai pas Total War Warhammer pour le DLC.
> D'ailleurs, est-ce que des DLC peuvent être ajoutés au compte sans avoir le jeu de base, pour être disponibles plus tard après achat de celui-ci ?
> 
> #TeamCiv1


Je confirme que le dlc de TWW est livré.

#TeamCiv4 (Mais le palais amélioré par les villageois me manque) (et les octogones c'est bien !)

----------


## Eradan

Note: les deux jeux offerts à l'inscription font parti du Sega Mega Drive & Genesis Classics, inutile de les chercher dans votre liste de jeux.

#TeamCivet.

----------


## sousoupou

> Moi je dis  pour ceux qui avaient une longue WL bien triée.


On ne peut même plus trier les jeux dans l'ordre alphabétique  :Facepalm:

----------


## Eradan

Sort By:
Your Rank Oder
Price
Name
Date Added
Top Selling
Release Date
Review Score

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour ceux qui sont abonnées Twitch Prime, il y a Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition qui est à récupérer.
> 
> C'est lequel le meilleur 
> 
> #TeamCiv5


Autant en passant par le site ou par le client, je n'arrive pas à voir comment je peux le récupérer. Il y a un truc à faire ? D'habitude, je vais par le site, en cliquant sur l'icône de la couronne en haut à droite, mais là, rien que des DLCs bidons pour quelques jeux.

[Edit]
Il y a une annonce Facebook pour dire qu'ils retirent l'offre temporairement suite à des problèmes techniques. Ca devrait revenir plus tard...

----------


## Baalim

> Autant en passant par le site ou par le client, je n'arrive pas à voir comment je peux le récupérer. Il y a un truc à faire ? D'habitude, je vais par le site, en cliquant sur l'icône de la couronne en haut à droite, mais là, rien que des DLCs bidons pour quelques jeux.


Etrange, je l'ai récupéré comme d'hab, sur l'icone couronne

----------


## madgic

> On ne peut même plus trier les jeux dans l'ordre alphabétique


Ah ?

Moi je peux toujours en allant sur "trier par".

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

nullissime la nouvelle wishlist steam, avec même pas 3 jeux par page tellement leur cadre est ridiculement gigantesque

ça fout les boules concernant la prochaine interface 2.0 hashtag smart connectée de steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Si ça n'a pas déjà été annoncé, promotion sur les jeux de baston chez Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/fighter-sale/

Un bundle de VN un peu en marge (si si, c'est possible) à 9$ chez itch.io
https://itch.io/b/215/itchio-selects-valentines

----------


## Olima

> Ah ?
> 
> Moi je peux toujours en allant sur "trier par".


J'ai eu le même bug au début, ça a été modifié (ils ont pas tout à fait fini l'interface on dirait)

----------


## SAAvenger

> Moi je dis  pour ceux qui avaient une longue WL bien triée.


clair, c'est quoi ce truc, 3 jeux par page really?

edit: j'avais même pas vu qu'on peut plus directement changer le rank order, s'il faut tout faire glisser depuis tout en bas chaque fois que t'ajoutes un truc qui te plait vraiment (pas comme les 3/4 de ma wishlist quoi) suis mal barré

en plus y'a rien ces soldes  ::ninja::

----------


## sebarnolds

> Etrange, je l'ai récupéré comme d'hab, sur l'icone couronne


D'après leurs messages Facebook, ça n'a pas été dispo entre 20h09 et 21h22. Maintenant, c'est dispo de nouveau  ::):

----------


## Kargadum

Y a un filtre remises
-en solde
-à 50%
-à 75%
C'est bien je trouve  ::): 
ça va, j'ai 7 jeux par scroll.

----------


## haderach

10 000 clés de Lethal League (clés steam) sont offerte ici https://www.fanatical.com/en/blog/le...m-key-giveaway

----------


## cooly08

> Ah... en fait, il reste plus que 10 jeux 
> Steam, les grands maîtres de l'épargne


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

> 


 :tired: 

Arma III 11.90 €
Bon, ça vaut pas call of duty.
https://store.bistudio.com/products/arma3

----------


## machiavel24

> 10 000 clés de Lethal League (clés steam) sont offerte ici https://www.fanatical.com/en/blog/le...m-key-giveaway


Y'a plus  ::cry:: .

----------


## Hankh

En matant la nouvelle liste de souhaits Steam (que je trouve pas si mal que ça), j'ai vu que Bear With Me : Episode 1 était gratuit, il ne me semble pas avoir vu passer l'info ici !   :;):

----------


## Baalim

God eater 2 12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/go...r-2-rage-burst

From the depths, le Minecraft militariste à 1€  ::O: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/from-the-depths

Le god game the mim's beginning à 1.69€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...ims_Beginning/

Jamais vu à ce prix.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Vu sur dealabs :
> 
> [Adhérents] 2 jeux/accessoires achetés = 10€ offerts, 3 = 20€ offerts, 5 = 50€ offerts
> 
> 
> C'est sur la fnac.com et c'est manifestement en early access 
> 
> La promotion avait déjà été mise en place l'an dernier.
> 
> ...


Je déconseille très fortement la pré-commande associée à cette promo.
Plusieurs raisons à celà :
- La plupart du temps les précommande viennent avec un BA de 10€
- Pré-commander c'est le mal
- L'an dernier je me suis b*iser mes 50€. À force de réclamer, malgré un argumentaire basé sur des screenshots de l'offre à l'époque et de mon récapitulatif de commande je n'ai obtenu que 35€, alors qu'en commandant les jeux 1 par 1 j'aurais finalement eu mes 50€.

Bref, vous savez à quoi vous en tenir maintenant.

----------


## dunadan

> Jamais vu à ce prix.


Avec le code LUNAR8, y'a 8% de réduction en plus à partir de 2€ d'achat. Super bonplan en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Promo de 40% sur le senran gros cochon vs fighter
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...HINOVI_VERSUS/

Voidu Tabasse les prix des jeux de baston avec des rabais encore jamais vus.

Un exemple
https://www.voidu.com/en/arcana-heart-3-love-max

La liste arc system

https://www.voidu.com/en/search?q=Arc+system

Et plus généralement
https://www.voidu.com/en/weekly-sale

 il faudrait que j'enquête mais j'ai l'impression qu'indie gala a sorti un bundle où tout n'est pas à chier
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


Strike team hydra, pseudo x com dont on avait déjà parlé ici est à 0,79 € sur Android pendant sept jours

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'aimerais bien un conseil ou coup de main. Lors de la promo début février sur le site fnac, on disait qu'on avait 10E en bon par tranche de 60e dépensé. J'ai cumulé 40e sur la cagnotte fnac, mais impossible de les utiliser. Vous savez comment faire ?

----------


## Shapa

Dungeons 2 gratos sur GoG: https://www.gog.com/game/dungeons_2

----------


## Magnarrok

> Dungeons 2 gratos sur GoG: https://www.gog.com/game/dungeons_2


Cool, ça pleut les jeux gratos ces temps-ci !  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> J'aimerais bien un conseil ou coup de main. Lors de la promo début février sur le site fnac, on disait qu'on avait 10E en bon par tranche de 60e dépensé. J'ai cumulé 40e sur la cagnotte fnac, mais impossible de les utiliser. Vous savez comment faire ?


Ah mais ça c'est typique de la fnac avec leur site en carton, où ils suppriment l'historique des commande passé 6 mois (où faut leur écrire si on veut une facture de l'année dernière), où faut bien faire attention d'aller dans le truc planqué pour décocher la case si on veut pas enregistrer sa CB...


 Euh non je ne sais pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> il faudrait que j'enquête mais j'ai l'impression qu'indie gala a sorti un bundle où tout n'est pas à chier
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


Y a même Mousecraft dedans ! (Un jeu qu'un adorateur des Lemmings ne pourrait que vous conseiller...)

----------


## Baalim

Stormworks à -39% avec le code WOOF18 chez gmg

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ld-and-rescue/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...ld_and_Rescue/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Cities Skylines à 5.59€ (pas loin de son lowest) en star deal https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/cities-skylines

----------


## Kaede

Tinertia à 5.99€, son lowest. Platformer "hardcore" très peu connu (personne n'a encore fait de retour sur ce forum  ::unsure:: ) mais reviews hyper positives. Le jeu était à l'AGDQ 2018.

<= a craqué (et ne pense pas le regretter, j'ai déjà joué 40 minutes  ::): )

----------


## Baalim

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear skies à 1.49 €
A mettre sur la L.I.S.T.E.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/stalker-clear-sky

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Stormworks à -39% avec le code WOOF18 chez gmg
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ld-and-rescue/
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...ld_and_Rescue/


Ah tiens, c'est Green Man Gaming son éditeur. Je ne savais pas qu'ils éditaient des jeux. 
Certains ont essayé la beta?

Edit: non, pas besoin de la réponse en fait. J'ai regardé quelques vidéos et je passe mon tour. Pas mon style de jeu du moment.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Ah tiens, c'est Green Man Gaming son éditeur. Je ne savais pas qu'ils éditaient des jeux. 
> Certains ont essayé la beta?
> 
> Edit: non, pas besoin de la réponse en fait. J'ai regardé quelques vidéos et je passe mon tour. Pas mon style de jeu du moment.


Ils ont également édité :

- The Black death
- Peregrin
- War tech fighter
- Jackhammer
- Aporia.

Plutôt correct comme bilan.

EDIT : Stable orbit aussi et dont j'ignorais l"existence.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/blog/...ry/publishing/


5$ de crédit dans la boutique humble pour un abonnement de trois mois au Humble monthly :
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout


Phantom brave, un des grands nippon ichi de l'ère ps2 (faut reconnaître que ça se voit), est à 6.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/phantom-brave-pc-game
Sans oublier le code LUNAR8


Anno 2205 à 8 €
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZGWN4NM

----------


## Baalim

COD infinite warfare + COD MW remaster à 22 €uros sur ps4
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9677464...-PlayStation-4

----------


## Bibik

Han  ::o:  l'introuvable Alan Wake (car retiré de Steam/GoG et compagnie pour des raisons de licence musicale) en version physique et collector chez un vendeur tiers de la Fnac !
Avec les CD de l'ost en prime. Pour 10 euralles si quelqu'un a loupé l'occasion de le prendre avant son retrait c'est le moment.

----------


## Willyyy

Chers voisins Français :

Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal  :;): 

Un voisin Suisse.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Chers voisins Français :
> 
> Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal 
> 
> Un voisin Suisse.


Je passerais voir ca demain s'ils en ont à la fnac à coté  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

On pourrait bannir les gens qui parlent de promo sur consoles ici ?  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Han  l'introuvable Alan Wake (car retiré de Steam/GoG et compagnie pour des raisons de licence musicale) en version physique et collector chez un vendeur tiers de la Fnac !
> Avec les CD de l'ost en prime. Pour 10 euralles si quelqu'un a loupé l'occasion de le prendre avant son retrait c'est le moment.


Eh oh c'est bon c'est pas comme si je l'avais pas déjà acheté trois fois je pense que c'est suffisant maintenant ! :viltentateur: (quoique elle a l'air bien cette collector...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chers voisins Français :
> 
> Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal 
> 
> Un voisin Suisse.


Ça se discute c'est quoii pour toi vil prix ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ça se discute c'est quoii pour toi vil prix ?


Hey c'est Willyyy, en général, vil c'est VIL.

----------


## Baalim

> Chers voisins Français :
> 
> Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal 
> 
> Un voisin Suisse.


Pour le coup, tu te réveilles un peu à la bourre. Le jeu n'est plus dispo promo sur fnac.com et je soupçonne que le destockage soit plus qu'entamé dans les magasins physiques.

----------


## Willyyy

Dans la dizaine d'Euros ?

----------


## banditbandit

T'as un mp ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Je commande à me demander si je ne vais développer un jeu steam direct pour devenir riche  :Fourbe: 



Je ne commente même plus  :tired: 
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-35

----------


## Kaede

C'est un clone d'Untertale ?

----------


## Vaykadji

VIL, c'est un chiffre romain? Genre 44 (50 - 6)

----------


## fletch2099

> Chers voisins Français :
> 
> Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal 
> 
> Un voisin Suisse.


Attention, cet homme à un compte en suisse!

----------


## Ruvon

Il vous reste quelques heures avant la fin des soldes, petit article avec quelques petites curiosités pas chères.

----------


## KiwiX

> Il vous reste quelques heures avant la fin des soldes, petit article avec quelques petites curiosités pas chères.


Le mec qui parle de Dex  ::o:  Tellement d'accord avec ton avis, il est cool ce jeu (mais imparfait).

----------


## Baalim

J'ignorais que les développeurs de Grow home avaient sorti un autre jeu.
Je découvre qu'il s'appelle *Ode*, n'est pas cher et est actuellement soldé à 2.5 €

https://store.ubi.com/fr/ode/5a16b08...65873c4c1.html

Accessoirement, d'autres promotions pas forcément démentielles.
https://store.ubi.com/fr/chinese-new-year-sale


*Glitchrunners*, 1 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Glitchrunners/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il vous reste quelques heures avant la fin des soldes, petit article avec quelques petites curiosités pas chères.


Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien  ::siffle:: 
https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/...-Requirements-

----------


## Hyeud

> Il vous reste quelques heures avant la fin des soldes, petit article avec quelques petites curiosités pas chères.


8 Jeux de plus dans mon backlog je te hais  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien 
> https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/...-Requirements-


Ah mais ils sont pénibles avec leurs éditions spéciales  :Emo: 




> 8 Jeux de plus dans mon backlog je te hais


J'ai fait soft en plus  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Après une plongée en apnée dans les poubelles de steam (arghh le nombre de jeux soldés à 0.49 €), j'ai découvert que *Hero Generations*, que j'avais offert il y a bien longtemps sur cpcgifts terminait piteusement sa carrière à 1.19 €.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...o_Generations/

Option A : c'est une merde,
Option B : un bon plan.

----------


## aggelon

Comme il y a des spécialistes ici en bons plans, je pose également ma question sur ce topic :



> S'lu,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un rappel par mail de Paypal, qui me dit que je n'ai toujours pas utilisé ma 'réduction' de 5€ qui est valable jusqu'à la fin du mois...
> 
> Pas sûr de faire des achats en ligne d'ici là.
> 
> La question que je me pose c'est : est-ce que cette réduction fonctionne avec Steam ? car sur Paypal ils disent que l'offre est valable sur les sites partenaires mais ils n'en donnent pas la liste
> A ce moment-là j'achéterais une carte Steam de 5€ à mettre sur mon wallet...


Merci !  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Comme il y a des spécialistes ici en bons plans, je pose également ma question sur ce topic :
> 
> 
> Merci !


Tu peux tester, avant de payer Paypal t'indiques où sera prit l'argent (compte, paypal, carte...).

----------


## Baalim

Et un nouveau bundle indie gala.
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Comme monday bundle, on a vu pire.
Pour le reste...

----------


## cooly08

> J'ignorais que les développeurs de Grow home avaient sorti un autre jeu.
> Je découvre qu'il s'appelle *Ode*, n'est pas cher et est actuellement soldé à 2.5 €
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/ode/5a16b08...65873c4c1.html


Han, ah ouais à ce prix difficile de résister surtout qu'apparemment c'est très sympa. Merci.

----------


## FB74

Nouveal* Indie Legends 7 Bundle* chez Fanatical, 3.39 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-7-bundle

Pas mauvais.
Rien que Kingdom Rush Frontiers est vendu plus cher que le prix du bundle.  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Après une plongée en apnée dans les poubelles de steam (arghh le nombre de jeux soldés à 0.49 €), j'ai découvert que *Hero Generations*, que j'avais offert il y a bien longtemps sur cpcgifts terminait piteusement sa carrière à 1.19 €.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/29...o_Generations/
> 
> Option A : c'est une merde,
> Option B : un bon plan.


C- Les devs sont des grosses crevures, n'achetez pas leur jeu. Merci.

(Et l'option A est valable aussi vu qu'ils ont laissé le jeu buggé à mort avant de sortir une version 2.0 mais ou il fallait à nouveau passer à la caisse).

----------


## odji

> Nouveal* Indie Legends 7 Bundle* chez Fanatical, 3.39 euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-7-bundle
> 
> Pas mauvais.
> Rien que Kingdom Rush Frontiers est vendu plus cher que le prix du bundle.


bah c est un peu le principe du bundle..

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...starter-bundle

----------


## aggelon

> C- Les devs sont des grosses crevures, n'achetez pas leur jeu. Merci.


Ah ? Tu peux argumenter ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah ? Tu peux argumenter ?


cf. mon edit. En gros, les mecs ont promis pendant des lustres de corriger les problemes du jeu (qui avait été kickstarté en plus il me semble) mais ont ensuite sorti la version améliorée en jeu séparé, non donné à ceux qui avaient déja payé le jeu original plein pot, laissant le jeu original toujours buggé (et limite en disant aux gens d'aller se faire foutre).

----------


## Ruvon

> cf. mon edit. En gros, les mecs ont promis pendant des lustres de corriger les problemes du jeu (qui avait été kickstarté en plus il me semble) mais ont ensuite sorti la version améliorée en jeu séparé, non donné à ceux qui avaient déja payé le jeu original plein pot, laissant le jeu original toujours buggé (et limite en disant aux gens d'aller se faire foutre).


Je m'étais demandé s'il fallait que je le mette dans la L.I.S.T.E. (valable encore un peu plus d'une heure d'ailleurs, après elle s'autodétruira) mais je n'allais quand même pas tomber dans le piège comme un vulgaire Baalim  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

> cf. mon edit. En gros, les mecs ont promis pendant des lustres de corriger les problemes du jeu (qui avait été kickstarté en plus il me semble) mais ont ensuite sorti la version améliorée en jeu séparé, non donné à ceux qui avaient déja payé le jeu original plein pot, laissant le jeu original toujours buggé (et limite en disant aux gens d'aller se faire foutre).


Ca c'est vraiment pas bien  ::(: 

Merci pour les explications.

----------


## Baalim

Bannerman à 5 $
https://chrono.gg/?=Bannerman

----------


## Mastaba

Ca vaut quoi? Le trailer montre plein de mecs se faire découper mais les avis parlent d'un jeu où faut marcher des plombes pour activer des switches dans l'ordre.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca vaut quoi? Le trailer montre plein de mecs se faire découper mais les avis parlent d'un jeu où faut marcher des plombes pour activer des switches dans l'ordre.


Attends, les bastons ont l'air super bien foutues  ::o: 




> "Historically accurate combat and challenging skill-based swordfighting!"
> 
> Half the enemy encounters in the game are archers, the first boss is an archer, the second boss is a mage, the third boss is a shield camper.
> 
> What part about the second boss being a sorcerer in a world that has no references to fantasy, or the first boss being an archer who can merge into the floor to teleport onto a rock; is historically accurate combat. What part of fighting a shield camper, archer, or sorcerer involves any kind of swordfighting. *The protagonist uses a sword but almost nothing else does.*

----------


## Baalim

> Attends, les bastons ont l'air super bien foutues


Ça a le mérite de permettre la comparaison avec  skyrim  ::siffle::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...starter-bundle


Bon je voulais pas mettre trop de sous dans Slain ni dans Rise of the Triad, mais à 1,83€ dans un Bundle, dur de résister.

----------


## Olima

> Nouveal* Indie Legends 7 Bundle* chez Fanatical, 3.39 euros:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-7-bundle
> 
> Pas mauvais.
> Rien que Kingdom Rush Frontiers est vendu plus cher que le prix du bundle.


Et Gonner et Lucanor, ça vaut franchement le coup si vous les avez pas.

----------


## Mamadou

Je confirme que Kingdom Rush vaut largement ces 3.39. Le meilleur tower defense auquel j'ai joué

----------


## Jughurta

> Bon je voulais pas mettre trop de sous dans Slain ni dans Rise of the Triad, mais à 1,83€ dans un Bundle, dur de résister.


*Monster Slayers* est un excellent rogue-lite qui se joue à partir de decks très différends selon les nombreuses classes du jeu.

----------


## Baalim

Undertale, 3.81 € chez humble pour les vip. A peine plus cher pour les autres
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/undertale

Life is strange, before the storm à 7.90 €
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071X7GMP6*

C'est les soldes chez Wingamestore :
https://www.wingamestore.com/

----------


## Baalim

Raiden V à environ 11€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Directors-Cut/

Redeemer 6€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7682/Redeemer/

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Immanquable : disgaea 1 &  2 pour 12.7€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...PC-Games-only/

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est les soldes chez Wingamestore :
> https://www.wingamestore.com/


Age of Wonder collection est à 12$  ::rolleyes:: . Ca vaut le coup ? C'est un bon Heroes M&M like ?

----------


## leo7

> C'est les soldes chez Wingamestore :
> https://www.wingamestore.com/


Le version complète d'XCom 2, c'est un bon plan à ce prix la, ou le tout est déjà passé moins cher ?

----------


## Woshee

> Le version complète d'XCom 2, c'est un bon plan à ce prix la, ou le tout est déjà passé moins cher ?


C'est pas trop mal. En trouvant séparés XCOM2+DLC et war of the chosen (le gros addon) y'a moyen de trouver moins cher, mais ça reste honnète.

----------


## leo7

> C'est pas trop mal. En trouvant séparés XCOM2+DLC et war of the chosen (le gros addon) y'a moyen de trouver moins cher, mais ça reste honnète.


Okay, sachant qu'il y a aussi les DLC dans cette complète, ça me semble un bon compromis niveau prix. Merci  :;):

----------


## aggelon

> Tu peux tester, avant de payer Paypal t'indiques où sera prit l'argent (compte, paypal, carte...).


Super, merci !  ::): 
Effectivement, pour ceux que ça intéresse au cas où le bon d'achat se présenterait pour eux, Paypal m'a bien précisé où il prenait l'argent, en l’occurrence Steam a ouvert une page Paypal et voici ce qui s'est affiché AVANT que je ne valide définitivement mon paiement :


et maintenant que c'est fait, voici comment cela apparaît dans mon relevé Paypal :



Moralité: le bon d'achat Steam est valable pour ajouter des fonds à son wallet Steam  :;): 

Merci à toi  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Glitchspace semble être devenu provisoirement gratos:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/290060/Glitchspace/

----------


## Baalim

Amazon et twitch continuent à faire fort  ::O: 




> [Twitch] Steamworld Dig 2, Shadow Tactics, Kingsway & more || 1 of your choice free with Twitch Prime (Free/100% Off) (twitch)


https://www.amazon.fr/b?node=14598767031

Les membres prime votent pour l'un des jeux et, le 15 mars prochain, le vainqueur sera offert sur twitch

----------


## cooly08

Ouais enfin, on recevra celui qui a été le plus voté. On choisit pas vraiment. J'ai voté pour Steamworld Dig 2.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## pesos

Ben c'est le principe oui  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

Le quote de Baalim est pas bon, il y est dit que tu as le jeu de ton choix gratuitement.

----------


## Baalim

> Le quote de Baalim est pas bon, il y est dit que tu as le jeu de ton choix gratuitement.


C'est juste que j'avais posté avant de lire le texte et amendé en cours de route  :;):

----------


## Bibik

Merci j'ai voté pour Shadow Tactics !

----------


## Magnarrok

> Merci j'ai voté pour Shadow Tactics !


Moi aussi ! J'adorais les Commandos et Desperados à l'époque  ::):

----------


## cooly08

> C'est juste que j'avais posté avant de lire le texte et amendé en cours de route


Pour cette fois, ça passe. Mais attention hein, je t'ai à l'oeil.  :tired:

----------


## Yves Signal

> COD infinite warfare + COD MW remaster à 22 €uros sur ps4
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a9677464...-PlayStation-4


Je l'ai vu à 10€ à Carrefour, à surveiller si ça en intéresse certains !



> Chers voisins Français :
> Si dans vos Fnacs respectives il traîne une boite avec une clé Steam pour The Surge à vil prix, je vous rembourse volontiers, avec interets, en Paypal 
> Un voisin Suisse.


Je l'ai pris sur fnac.com à 8€, ça te reviendra moins cher  :;): 



> Merci j'ai voté pour Shadow Tactics !


Han, faites tous ça !!!
 ::love::

----------


## pesos

Non osef je l'ai déjà  ::trollface:: 

J'ai donc voté Steamworld Dig 2  ::P:

----------


## Marcarino

J'ai voté en France ET aux USA  ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

J'ai voté Steamworld Dig 2 aussi :D

----------


## Jughurta

> Age of Wonder collection est à 12$ . Ca vaut le coup ? C'est un bon Heroes M&M like ?


C'est un excellent *HOMM* like (mais il se démarque par de nombreux points notamment le fait que les créatures peuvent se déplacer sans héros) même si personnellement j'ai préféré les premiers *Age of Wonders* à ce dernier.

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est un excellent *HOMM* like (mais il se démarque par de nombreux points notamment le fait que les créatures peuvent se déplacer sans héros) même si personnellement j'ai préféré les premiers *Age of Wonders* à ce dernier.


Ok thanks  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

*Road Redemption* à *13$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

*Fighting fantasy legends* à* 1 €*
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fi...antasy-legends

Sinon des bundles batman et pick & mix.

----------


## Vaykadji

> Age of Wonder collection est à 12$ . Ca vaut le coup ? C'est un bon Heroes M&M like ?


J'avais joué au premier du nom, à l'époque de HoMMIV je pense. C'était intéressant, mais pas aussi "féérique, démoniaque et fun" que HoMM.

----------


## FB74

Humble Bundle, *Classic returns*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...-return-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Bundle, *Classic returns*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...-return-bundle


Misayre, j'ai tout  :Emo: 
Vite, un bundle groupees !


L'ajout du humble sekai bundle : Highway Blossoms  :tired: 

Promo EA pas fofolle :

https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/store/deals/sale

----------


## machiavel24

> Humble Bundle, *Classic returns*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...-return-bundle


Il est vraiment pas mal pour qui n'en a aucun.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Misayre, j'ai tout 
> Vite, un bundle groupees !


3 que je n'ai pas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai hésité pour Dreamfall Chapters, mais en fait y'a pas Dreamfall ni The Longest Journey. Du coup ça m'énerve.

(et j'ai déjà Broken Sword 5, je sais même pas pourquoi ni comment?!?)

----------


## aggelon

> J'avais joué au premier du nom, à l'époque de HoMMIV je pense. C'était intéressant, mais pas aussi "féérique, démoniaque et fun" que HoMM.


En bon fanboy, j'avais rédigé un petit texte sur les différences entre Age of Wonders et HoMM : http://aggelonware.free.fr/aowsm/  :;):

----------


## BeaM

Sur amazon.com (US) avec une adresse US des prix intéressants : 

Titanfall 2 : 4.04€ --- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H0LFJWA
BF1 : 8.10€ --- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GW17DVO
Fifa18 : 16.20€ --- https://www.amazon.com/FIFA-18-Onlin.../dp/B072QLD3LR

----------


## RUPPY

> Sur amazon.com (US) avec une adresse US des prix intéressants : 
> 
> Titanfall 2 : 4.04€ --- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H0LFJWA
> BF1 : 8.10€ --- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GW17DVO
> Fifa18 : 16.20€ --- https://www.amazon.com/FIFA-18-Onlin.../dp/B072QLD3LR


Titanfall 2 est également directement chopable avec un VPN (genre tunnelBear pour Chrome) sur Origin US à 5$  :;):

----------


## nova

> Humble Bundle, *Classic returns*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...-return-bundle


J'ai absolument tout.

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai absolument tout.


Idem ou presque. Et la plupart chopés via Kickstarter. Et j'ai pas encore joué à tout  :Facepalm:

----------


## Vaykadji

> En bon fanboy, j'avais rédigé un petit texte sur les différences entre Age of Wonders et HoMM : http://aggelonware.free.fr/aowsm/


Ah c'est pas mal de lire ton texte, ça me rafraîchit les idées. Mais du coup mes souvenirs étaient bons: c'est pas aussi fantasy-fun que HoMM, parce que beaucoup plus poussé niveau stratégie. J'avais je-ne-sais quel âge, 10 ans peut-être, et je perdais à AoW alors que je poutrais HoMM, avec mes compétences mentales de singe savant à l'époque.

----------


## BeaM

Amazon UK - Adresse UK obligatoire

Pillars of Eternity: Definitive Edition £6.74 soit environ 7.65€

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077GV6J9P

----------


## Budloc

> Humble Bundle, *Classic returns*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...-return-bundle


Super bundle, j'aurais été tenté par Torment pour pouvoir le tester mais j'ai quasiment tout le reste et vu mon backlog.... je crois que j'attendrai que le jeu soit à -75/-80% sur GOG.

----------


## Baalim

Un nouvel hump day bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-52

Avec tiny rails et Leap of fate notamment.

EDIT : et un shmup qui n'a pas l'air trop dégueu.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/65...orce_Reloaded/

Et solaria moon, un puzzle p&c qui avait l'air correct.

Un bon cru donc.

----------


## Marmottas

> Un nouvel hump day bundle :
> https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-52
> 
> Avec tiny rails et Leap of fate notamment.
> 
> EDIT : et un shmup qui n'a pas l'air trop dégueu.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/65...orce_Reloaded/
> 
> Et solaria moon, un puzzle p&c qui avait l'air correct.
> ...


Et aucun commentaire sur Not Without My Poop ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/789730/

Tu faiblis...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Et aucun commentaire sur Not Without My Poop ?
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/789730/
> 
> Tu faiblis...


Pour ma santé mentale, j'ai décidé de ne plus JAMAIS commenter les premiers paliers Indie Gala. JAMAIS  :Boom: 
Là, ils sont raccord avec leur concept "jeux de merde"

----------


## Kargadum

N'empêche, depuis le début du humble classics return, les évaluations de Torment: Tides of Numenera sont passées de "variable" à "très positives", grâce à 19 nouvelles évaluations. 

Mission accomplie!

----------


## odji

un otonku 15: https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-15

quelques petits jeux retros sympas apriori: Moon Bullet, Carnage in Space, Dragon Boar and Lady Rabbit..

----------


## Stelarc

Pour info je n'ai pas eu à passer par un VPN ou d'adresse US pour l'achat de Titanfall 2 sur mamazon. :;):

----------


## odji

Le petit bundle fanatical du jour:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...d-party-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Sans oublier le retour pas forcément super attendu de :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-chest-bundle


Party hard tycoon n'aura pas mis longtemps avant de débarquer dans un bundle.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour info je n'ai pas eu à passer par un VPN ou d'adresse US pour l'achat de Titanfall 2 sur mamazon.


Ah bon ? Bizarre, chez moi j'avais pas le droit de le prendre si je ne changeais rien à mon compte Amazon.

----------


## Wolverine

Idem



> Important message about the item you would like to purchase
> We noticed you're shopping from France. This item is not available for purchase due to geographical restrictions. It may be available on Amazon.fr. Not Shopping from France? Change your country setting

----------


## Baalim

> Ah bon ? Bizarre, chez moi j'avais pas le droit de le prendre si je ne changeais rien à mon compte Amazon.


Toujours la même chose. Il faut que le compte amazon ait une adresse postale US pour que l'achat soit possible  :;):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Mass Effect Trilogy (origin) à 7.49$ : https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-T.../dp/B009XDMQ0W

----------


## Vaykadji

Je paye le double pour cette trilogie sur Steam, je l'attends depuis quelques années maintenant. Mais pas sur Origin, cette plateforme c'est fait pour récupérer les jeux gratuits qu'ils donnent tout en sachant pertinemment que tu n'en lanceras jamais aucun parce que plutôt crier arrrh avec un perroquet sur l'épaule que lancer leur bouse.

----------


## sticky-fingers

je crois que tu n'as pas le 3e épisode sur steam  ::unsure::

----------


## Ruadir

> Je paye le double pour cette trilogie sur Steam, je l'attends depuis quelques années maintenant.


Tu peux encore l'attendre quelques années de plus alors.

----------


## Baalim

Guardians of the galaxy @ 6$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...lltale-Series/

Opinion version courte : origin n'est guère pire que steam.


 Je crois avoir lu quelque part, un jour, qu'un type était intéressé par la version payante de fortnite.

 Il doit probablement y avoir pire comme perversion.

Il est à 24.6€ avec le code WOOF18 chez GMG

----------


## Hankh

> je crois que tu n'as pas le 3e épisode sur steam


C'est même une certitude  ::P: 

Jamais eut de soucis avec Origin pour ma part depuis belle lurette, ils se sont bien améliorés (tout comme Uplay d'ailleurs même si, suite à une mésaventure avec AC3, j'ai beaucoup moins confiance).

----------


## erynnie

A la restriction près que c'est une pompe à données personnelles d'après le dossier de CPC, c'était de loin le plus intrusif des launchers

----------


## scritche

Carrouf de Drogenbos, Bruxelles.

The witcher 3 plus extentions: 5€

Wolvenstein, skyrim , the old blood, 5€

----------


## Woshee

Tu as évidemment tout récupéré hein !

----------


## Galgu

ça me fait regretter l'europe ces super promo en supermarché. ça n'existe pas du tout au Québec ça.

----------


## Stelarc

> Toujours la même chose. Il faut que le compte amazon ait une adresse postale US pour que l'achat soit possible


Quand je regarde ma "billing address" c'est bien ma vraie adresse en France qui est marquée... Après ça a fait un truc un peu bizarre parce qu'après avoir payé ça a pédalé dans la semoule, je n'ai pas eu de confirmation d'achat, je me suis même dit que ça avait planté puis en fait, un peu plus tard, j'ai reçu le mail avec la clé... ::wacko::

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Oh the Witcher 3 GOTY à 5€  ::o:  je me mets sur la L.I.S.T.E.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Lego city undercover à 8.13€  ::o: 

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ty-Undercover/

Mafia triple pack à 20€. Mouais
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...a-Triple-Pack/

Homeworld desert of..  15$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...rts-of-Kharak/

Yakuza kiwami ps4 à 15€  :Vibre: 
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KUZAKIWAMI0100

Le nouvel humble comics est pas mal
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/image-expo-comics

----------


## neophus

Putain c'est donné je prendrais bien !

----------


## Saereg

> A la restriction près que c'est une pompe à données personnelles d'après le dossier de CPC, c'était de loin le plus intrusif des launchers


C'est dans quel numéro ça , tu t'en rappelle ? j'ai dû le louper mais ça m'intéresse pas mal !

----------


## Hilikkus

> Carrouf de Drogenbos, Bruxelles.
> 
> The witcher 3 plus extentions: 5€
> 
> Wolvenstein, skyrim , the old blood, 5€


Les promos en Belgique ça déconne pas !  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Clair, c'est pas ici que ca arriverait  ::(:  Dommage, à ce prix j'aurais bien pris le pack Bethesda.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben oui la GOTY W3 à ce prix... bordel faut pas juste poster des trucs pareils, prenez les exemplaires qu'on se les partage ici  ::):  J'ai la version de base (quelle connerie d'avoir cédé à la hype déjà, ça m'a bien servi de leçon) et les DLC coûtent encore une fortune même en soldes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça me fait regretter l'europe ces super promo en supermarché. ça n'existe pas du tout au Québec ça.


En même temps c'est super-chaud pour tomber dessus, j'ai déjà fait des bornes et ratissé des rayons pour trouver que dalle à l'arrivée. La gondole est plus petite qu'un placard et c'est le bout du monde si 3 boîtes se battent en duel. Avec Dealabs qui balance la moindre bonne affaire, c'est pillé dans la demi-heure.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah ben oui la GOTY W3 à ce prix... bordel faut pas juste poster des trucs pareils, prenez les exemplaires qu'on se les partage ici  J'ai la version de base (quelle connerie d'avoir cédé à la hype déjà, ça m'a bien servi de leçon) et les DLC coûtent encore une fortune même en soldes.


Par chance, ils font partie de ces (rares) DLC qui valent vraiment le coup (à défaut de leur plein prix, dans un monde de soldes permanents ça reste éminemment subjectif).

----------


## Bentic

> Carrouf de Drogenbos, Bruxelles.
> The witcher 3 plus extentions: 5€
> Wolvenstein, skyrim , the old blood, 5€


Merci pour l'info!
J'y suis passé, j'ai pris trois packs Bethesda (pour moi et deux potes), il en reste deux.
Désolé les canards, mais je n'avais pas envie de vider le rayon  ::unsure:: 
Et il me semble que mon compte Paypal n'est pas configuré pour la réception de sous... à moins que ce le soit par défaut ? (il me semble qu'il y a longtemps il fallait faire quelque chose de spécial, lier son compte bancaire, payer un truc, je ne sais plus...)
(et aussi pour en laisser à d'autres canards Bruxellois qui les voudraient en boîte)

Si vraiment il y a de l'insistance, il y a peut-être moyen d'y refaire un tour, mais je suis de l'autre côté de Bruxelles  ::mellow:: 
Si jamais scritche y repasse, peut-être...

Par contre, le Witcher 3 est en version standard. Il y a bien des bonus:
- Un CD exclusif comprenant la bande originale officielle du jeu
- L'ouvrage officiel "L'Univers de The Witcher - Le Compendium" créé par les développeurs
- Une superbe carte richement détaillée du monde du jeu
- Un lot d'autocollants uniques The Witcher 3

mais ce n'est pas la GOTY.

(mais en français)

Sinon, j'ai bien fait d'y aller, ils avaient encore des boîtes de rangement pour 24 cartouches (3)DS Hori, qui se trouvent difficilement dans les Smartoys de Bruxelles et coûtent le double sur Amazon (quand il y en a...).
Donc j'ai pris les trois du rayon. Merci pour ça également  ::):

----------


## Metaldeth

Ultimate General: Civil War arrive sur Gog, avec une réduction de 33% pour l'occasion (16,99 euros).

----------


## Baalim

Retour du nemesis bundle 5 :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-5

Et des deux bundles Talisman et horus heresy.

Ah et tous les lucius pour 1 €

Code LUNAR8 à partir de 2 € d'achat.

Pour ceux qui l'ont raté (Willyy ?), *the surge* est à 8 €uros dans les micromania qui ont encore du stock
http://www.micromania.fr/the-surge-75394.html

----------


## Nanaki

Pour ceux qui veulent skipper le prochain Humble Monthly, n'oubliez pas que l'argent est retiré demain, donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Dark Souls 3!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pour ceux qui veulent skipper le prochain Humble Monthly, n'oubliez pas que l'argent est retiré demain, donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Dark Souls 3!


Merci  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

> Lego city undercover à 8.13€ 
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ty-Undercover/
> 
> Mafia triple pack à 20€. Mouais
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...a-Triple-Pack/
> 
> Homeworld desert of..  15$
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...rts-of-Kharak/
> ...


Merci Baalim, je vais prendre le Yakuza à ce prix là çà vaut le coup !

----------


## Baalim

J'ai déjà craqué.
Mon banquier m'a d'ailleurs appelé pour me dire que j'avais beaucoup trop craqué aujourd'hui  ::sad:: 

Circuit breakers, 1.5$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'ai déjà craqué.
> Mon banquier m'a d'ailleurs appelé pour me dire que j'avais beaucoup trop craqué aujourd'hui


Oui, rends tout de suite ce BF:1  ::ninja:: 

Ah non c'est vrai le banquier t'a félicité sur ce coup là  :Emo:

----------


## Vaykadji

Le petit *Silence*, de Daedalic, est à son plus bas prix historique chez Wingamestore: 8,10€ (-50%) - review: très positives

----------


## Baalim

Battlezone 98 redux à 5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/30...zone_98_Redux/

----------


## BeaM

Steep - Winter Games Gold Edition (Steep+ Season Pass + Road to the Olympics) a 25.69€ chez voidu

https://www.voidu.com/en/steep-winte...s-gold-edition

ou 11.11€ la version vanilla 

https://www.voidu.com/en/steep

----------


## Baalim

Petite promo sur Vigilantes qui se veut un retour aux vieux x com, ufo et jagged alliance.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/545600/Vigilantes/

Promo anime pas fabuleuse chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...co-anime-sale/

Mantis burn racing à 8€ et en essai gratuit ce week-end

http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...s_Burn_Racing/

----------


## Gordor

Fuck le monthly ..

----------


## Baalim

> Fuck le monthly ..


Tu seras probablement intéressé de savoir que l'opération "*20$ in ze pocket pour un abonnement annuel*" a été reconduite  ::trollface:: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/checkout

----------


## pesos

> Fuck le monthly ..


Vous semblez avoir quelque chose sur le cœur monsieur Gordor, exprimez-vous  :Emo:

----------


## Marcarino

bon ben pareil  ::ninja:: 
Au moins c'est un bon jeu...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de prendre *Lego Star Wars: the Complete Saga* sur Voidu pour 3,72€ avec le code Voidu3

Avis aux amateurs  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

C'est pas faute que Nanaki vous ait prévenu... (Perso il m'a evité la boulette)

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas faute que Nanaki vous ait prévenu... (Perso il m'a evité la boulette)


Ou que le titre du topic y fasse référence depuis des lustres  ::siffle:: 


Nouveau bundle de l'horreur : 19 clés pour 1.49$
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-9

Non, il n'y a pas de Dark souls III dans le lot.

A la Gordor's shop, en revanche ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

:Cigare:

----------


## Oldnoobie



----------


## Baalim

Indie Galaxy bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


 Avec un putain de jeu de spinner  :Facepalm: 

 Et un jeu qui s'appelle Adventures of pipi

----------


## nova

Pourquoi vous parlez du monthly, c'est aujourd'hui qu'on sait quels jeux sont dedans ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pourquoi vous parlez du monthly, c'est aujourd'hui qu'on sait quels jeux sont dedans ?


C'est aujourd'hui que c'était débité pour le mois de mars

----------


## Baalim

> Pourquoi vous parlez du monthly, c'est aujourd'hui qu'on sait quels jeux sont dedans ?


 Non, c'est juste le jour où on se fait racketter

----------


## nova

Ah et le jour des jeux c'est plus tard ? C'est pas le dernier vendredi de chaque mois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Ah et le jour des jeux c'est plus tard ? C'est pas le dernier vendredi de chaque mois ?


C'est le *premier* vendredi de chaque mois  :;):

----------


## nova

> C'est le *premier* vendredi de chaque mois


Ah d'accord. J'avais du confondre les deux "échéances".  :tired:  Dommage je suiis toujours comme un gamin le jour de noel quand le bundle va etre dévoilé.

----------


## Woshee

> Indie Galaxy bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> 
>  Avec un putain de jeu de spinner 
> 
>  Et un jeu qui s'appelle Adventures of pipi


Les deux jeux viennent du même développeur. Par curiosité j'ai regardé le trailer du second: c'est un platformer dans lequel tu récupère des spinners  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Dommage je suiis toujours comme un gamin le jour de noel quand le bundle va etre dévoilé.


On a du pot pour Mars : le premier vendredi tombe dès le deuxième jour.

----------


## Galgu

> Je viens de prendre *Lego Star Wars: the Complete Saga* sur Voidu pour 3,72€ avec le code Voidu3
> 
> Avis aux amateurs


intéressé par ce pack, mais je vis au Québec. Pensez-vous qu'avec un VPN pour l'activation seulement ça ira ?

----------


## Magnarrok

> intéressé par ce pack, mais je vis au Québec. Pensez-vous qu'avec un VPN pour l'activation seulement ça ira ?


Ca ne fonctionne pas si tu met en Dollars US ?

----------


## Galgu

> Ca ne fonctionne pas si tu met en Dollars US ?


No malheureusement il y a toujours le warning :

NOTICE: THE KEY CAN ONLY BE ACTIVATED IN EUROPE

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah chiottes... C'est débile comme système...

----------


## Baalim

The great whale road à 5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/46...at_Whale_Road/

----------


## Vaykadji

> intéressé par ce pack, mais je vis au Québec. Pensez-vous qu'avec un VPN pour l'activation seulement ça ira ?


Jamais tenté personnellement, mais j'ai entendu dire que c'était pas seulement pour l'activation, pour le téléchargement aussi et pour lancer le jeu. Mais c'est un ragot qui traîne au fond de mon esprit, pas sûr que ça soit réel du tout.

EDIT: le jeu débloqué sur Humble Monthly en plus de Dark Souls III et son dlc est *Overgrowth*, le simulateur de combat sandbox où tu joues un lapin ninja.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Une clé Lethal League gratuite : DPKYQ-2HTZT-I926F

Et une autre en cliquant sur ce lien : https://fanatical.us1.list-manage.co...8&e=d212457ad4

----------


## Galgu

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/postal-pack

Postal + Postal² + Postal Redux à 1$.

J'ai jamais joué à Postal 2 perso je l'ai pris.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Et les bundles : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle?
dont l'intégrale de STALKER pour 8.49 : https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...omplete-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Jamais tenté personnellement, mais j'ai entendu dire que c'était pas seulement pour l'activation, pour le téléchargement aussi et pour lancer le jeu. Mais c'est un ragot qui traîne au fond de mon esprit, pas sûr que ça soit réel du tout.
> 
> EDIT: le jeu débloqué sur Humble Monthly en plus de Dark Souls III et son dlc est *Overgrowth*, le simulateur de combat sandbox où tu joues un lapin ninja.


J'avais bien aimé le peu que j'avais pu tester

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'avais bien aimé le peu que j'avais pu tester


Moi j'allais écrire l'inverse...
Ça vaut le coup de retenter alors.

----------


## sticky-fingers

NBA 2K18	à 25.11€ (lowest) : https://www.voidu.com/en/nba-2k18

----------


## Baalim

Sérieusement, ils sont chiants d'avoir foutu orbital racer dans un bundle aussi peu attrayant.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-5

Du coup, je vous autorise à acheter le bundle et à m'offrir le jeu  :Indeed:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Du coup, je vous autorise à acheter le bundle et à m'offrir le jeu


Je te l'echange contre Yonder  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Je te l'echange contre Yonder


Dès qu'il est en bundle  ::ninja:: 
Va savoir, peut-être dans ce humble monthly...

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Sérieusement, ils sont chiants d'avoir foutu orbital racer dans un bundle aussi peu attrayant.


Dis le Monsieur qui a un backlog monstrueux  ::happy2::

----------


## Vaykadji

> Dis le Monsieur qui a un backlog monstrueux


"peu attrayant", en baalimien, ça veut dire "que j'ai déjà"

----------


## FB74

> "peu attrayant", en baalimien, ça veut dire "que j'ai déjà"


Le problème c'est qu'il trouvait l'Atari ST "super génial", alors "peu attrayant" je crains le pire...  :Emo: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Bomber crew à 7.5$
https://www.amazon.com/Bomber-Crew-O.../dp/B076KNDDM4

----------


## FB74

Amigaïste et fier de l'être.  :Cigare: 

(Enfin... de l'avoir été...  :Emo:  )

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Dès qu'il est en bundle 
> Va savoir, peut-être dans ce humble monthly...


Il est trop récent, ca m'etonnerais... (et je serais bien deg d'avoir suspendu l'abo). 

Sinon, Deep dungeons of Doom et SEUM ont été ajoutés sur le chrono.gg coin shop, mais bougez vous si ca vous interesse, la plupart des clés sont deja parties  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Il est trop récent, ca m'etonnerais... (et je serais bien deg d'avoir suspendu l'abo). 
> 
> Sinon, Deep dungeons of Doom et SEUM ont été ajoutés sur le chrono.gg coin shop, mais bougez vous si ca vous interesse, la plupart des clés sont deja parties


J'attends toujours le remboursement de mes points  :tired: 


Motorsport manager à 8.70 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...sport-Manager/

Steel division 44 à 14$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...n-Normandy-44/

----------


## Baalim

> "peu attrayant", en baalimien, ça veut dire "que j'ai déjà"


:Tired:

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dis le Monsieur qui a un backlog monstrueux


 :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Amigaïste et fier de l'être. 
> 
> (Enfin... de l'avoir été...  )


T'as bien raison, faut toujours assumer ses errances passées.



Parvaneh à 1.5$  Wabon, je l'ai déjà ?  ::O: 
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...hts-Guardians/

Not dying today à 1$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...t-Dying-Today/

They bleed pixels : 2 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/

Medieval engineers à 7.6 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...val-engineers/

----------


## sticky-fingers

On peut pas te laisser poster ces bons plans sans te trasher un peu  ::lol::  sinon il y aurait un topic sans flood  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> On peut pas te laisser poster ces bons plans sans te trasher un peu  sinon il y aurait un topic sans flood




Shut up and dig !   :tired: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Gratuit chez IG :


https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive?#giveaway

----------


## Vaykadji

> Shut up and dig !  
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Gratuit chez IG :
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive?#giveaway


C'est pas gratuit pour moi

----------


## Kargadum

> C'est pas gratuit pour moi


Il y avait un give away en bas de page, certainement épuisé. Tu n'as rien raté je pense, en tout cas je n'ai pas pris la peine de le prendre  :;):

----------


## odji

du vr, du rebundle, du mortal combat chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-realms-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-heroes-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...atality-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas gratuit pour moi


Ah effectivement, c'est déjà fini. J'en ai un exemplaire si tu veux

----------


## Vaykadji

> Ah effectivement, c'est déjà fini. J'en ai un exemplaire si tu veux


Non pas spécialement, merci, j'étais juste curieux. On verra si un stream me parle avant de passer à la caisse, ça a l'air débile et ça peut être fun, mais ça reste multi, et le multi, c'est le mal.

----------


## Baalim

> Non pas spécialement, merci, j'étais juste curieux. On verra si un stream me parle avant de passer à la caisse, ça a l'air débile et ça peut être fun, mais ça reste multi, et le multi, c'est le mal.


Ah mais ce n'est pas celui-là qui était gratos.
C'était shut up and dig, rogue like un peu -beaucoup- pourri.

----------


## Kargadum

> Il y avait un give away en bas de page, certainement épuisé. Tu n'as rien raté je pense, en tout cas je n'ai pas pris la peine de le prendre

----------


## Baalim

> du vr, du rebundle, du mortal combat chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-realms-bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-heroes-bundle
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...atality-bundle


Ah ! cool pour La Peri et fated, clairement trop courts ou limités pour mériter un achat en solo.
Bon, j'aurais préféré des clés oculus que steam mais on ne va pas cracher dans la soupe.

----------


## vectra

Atari c'est des paydays  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Atari c'est des paydays


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Maalak

En même temps, si Lee Tchii ne ferme pas la porte en sortant ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marmottas

Oui, j'avoue j'ai déjà médité avec un guru...
(Et en plus, ça m'a plu)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

*Abandon Ship* le FTL like qui ne se passe pas dans l'espace mais sur la mer avec des pirates (et un peu de fantastique aussi je crois) est à *13.59€* sur GreenManGaming avec le code *TRYTHESE20*.

----------


## rduburo

J'ai lu "abandon slip" ...  :Facepalm:

----------


## fenrhir

> J'ai lu "abandon slip" ...


CPC approved :^p

----------


## Graouu

Preums ^^ Mais non c'est pas du plagiat voyons ^^ 

Retour du odyssey bundle avec les deux saisons de the last door, cornerstone etc.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dysseyReloaded

Et deux bundles à 1$
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarSlam
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarViva

AVec pas moins de 29 clés dans le viva bundle qui comprend quelques p&c anciens mais corrects (haunted, alter ego, mata hari, ghost pirates)

----------


## Baalim

> Preums ^^ 
> 
> Retour du odyssey bundle avec les deux saisons de the last door, cornerstone etc.
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dysseyReloaded
> 
> Et deux bundles à 1$
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarSlam
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarViva
> 
> AVec pas moins de 29 clés dans le viva bundle qui comprend quelques p&c anciens mais corrects (haunted, alter ego, mata hari, ghost pirates)


Oh le gros pourri  :Emo:

----------


## rogercoincoin

Pour les moins de 20 ans.. (si si y en a ...), l'origine du "Guru meditation" sur l'amiga....
Marrant..



ah et ..... ATARI vaincra....  :haha:  
çà va mieux tout d'un coup je vais jouer à quelques jeux de m**** pour me calmer, tiens...  ::trollface::

----------


## Graouu

> Oh le gros pourri


C'était trop tentant, j'avoue.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> C'était trop tentant, j'avoue.


Pourtant, je m'en suis rendu compte assez rapidement  ::sad:: 


Bon, faut que je me refasse : 

ATomine : twin-stick/roguelike à 2.49 € au lieu de 10 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/603100/ATOMINE/

----------


## Baalim

World's dawn, concurrent un peu cheapos de stardew valley, est à 2.5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/world-s-dawn

----------


## Ruvon

Les soldes sur WinGameStore se terminent dans une douzaine d'heures, voici quelques petits prix qui peuvent vous intéresser mais dépêchez-vous  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Invisible inc à 5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/243970/Invisible_Inc/

----------


## Flad

> Oh le gros pourri


Ah tu viens de regarder ton backlog ?

----------


## Wolverine

> Preums ^^ Mais non c'est pas du plagiat voyons ^^ 
> 
> Retour du odyssey bundle avec les deux saisons de the last door, cornerstone etc.
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dysseyReloaded
> 
> Et deux bundles à 1$
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarSlam
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...dle+DollarViva
> 
> AVec pas moins de 29 clés dans le viva bundle qui comprend quelques p&c anciens mais corrects (haunted, alter ego, mata hari, ghost pirates)


Y a un souci dans les liens  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

:haha: 



Indie monday de la semaine. Comment dire. Ah, y'a Super lovely planet.
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-43

Bundle crazy machines 1 & 2 et deux milliards de dlc pour 2 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...undle-reloaded



AC Origins à 29.78 € avant coupon et cashback
https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Fanatical Nemesis 6, avec du plutot bon à l'interieur, surtout le dernier tiers.

----------


## Baalim

Domina, 3.39€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/535230/agecheck

----------


## Baalim

ME andromeda 10$
https://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-A.../dp/B01H0LFUDI

----------


## erkadae

Il faut une adresse américaine pour mass effect ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il faut une adresse américaine pour mass effect ?


 Oui et en plus de ça il faut en principe lier son compte origin

----------


## erkadae

Merci Baalim , je crois que je vais passer.

----------


## sebarnolds

Dites les gars, j'ai un coupon pour un film sur le Google Play Store, mais valable pour la France et je suis en Belgique. Quelqu'un a de l'expérience sur le changement de pays pour Google ? Je ne sais pas s'il me faut juste une IP française ou si c'est plus compliqué. J'image que le problème est le même pour tout contenu du Store, que ça soit un film, une application ou un jeu.

----------


## Vaykadji

> AC Origins à 29.78 € avant coupon et cashback
> https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins


"key must be used on a valid Uplay account"

Je vais attendre encore.

----------


## pesos

Attendre quoi ? T'as pas le choix si tu veux jouer au jeu  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Parce que monsieur est anti UPlay-Origin-Wathelse hors Steam.
On ne va pas refaire le débat toutes les semaines ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nanaki

Même en achetant le jeu sur Steam il faut quand même utiliser Uplay en plus de Steam donc attendre ne sert à rien.

----------


## Baalim

Glasswinged ascension, petit jeu action/infiltration, est à 0.9$ sur itch.io

Versions pc et android

https://redspotsylphina.itch.io/glasswinged-ascension

----------


## Hankh

> Même en achetant le jeu sur Steam il faut quand même utiliser Uplay en plus de Steam donc attendre ne sert à rien.


Peut être que quand Ubisoft se rendra compte des clients potentiels qu'ils perdent à forcer l'utilisation de leur platerforme, ils changeront leur politique ! Donc, attendre est sans doute LA solution pour montrer son désaccord ! ...  ::XD::

----------


## moutaine

quelques milliers de clients face aux millions de ventes effectués? Je pense qu'ils sont en mode

----------


## Vaykadji

Je n'oblige personne à faire comme moi




> Peut être que quand Ubisoft se rendra compte des clients potentiels qu'ils perdent à forcer l'utilisation de leur platerforme, ils changeront leur politique ! Donc, attendre est sans doute LA solution pour montrer son désaccord ! ...


Exactement. C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle je n'achète pas Watch Dogs 2, parce qu'ils n'ont pas porté les succès sur Steam, et la raison pour laquelle je n'achète aucun Mass Effect parce qu'il manque le 3e opus sur Steam.

----------


## Bibik

> et la raison pour laquelle je n'achète aucun Mass Effect parce qu'il manque le 3e opus sur Steam.


C'est également la raison pour laquelle je n'ai jamais joué au 3 (et apparemment vu le bullshit de la fin il semblerait que j'ai bien fait) mais faut pas croire qu'EA ou Ubi céderont là-dessus, y'a un peu près autant de chance que ça arrive que Nintendo décide de sortir ses licences-phares sur Xbox.

----------


## Valenco

> Fanatical Nemesis 6, avec du plutot bon à l'interieur, surtout le dernier tiers.


TASTEE: Lethal Tactics a l'air pas mal, du moins sur le papier. Y en a qui connaissent ?

----------


## nova

> Même en achetant le jeu sur Steam il faut quand même utiliser Uplay en plus de Steam donc attendre ne sert à rien.


Non si tu l'as sur steam, tu peux utiliser les fonctionnalités de Steam. Et tu te rends pas compte qu'uplay se lance.

Et puis t'as pas à gérer 15 bibliotheques. Deal with it.

----------


## maxtidus10

Il est vrai que Uplay et Origins c'est de la merde, mais pour avoir fait mon tout premier jeu sur Uplay ce mois ci... Je dois avouer qu'on oublie un peu que c'est pourri sauf quand un succès apparait  ::P:

----------


## h0verfly

Uplay n'est pas si pénible que ça non plus...

Ok ça fait une autre bibliothèque que Steam, mais après tout ce n'est pas plus chiant que de surveiller une dizaine de sites de vente pour trouver les bons plans.

Concernant Origin, je ne me prononcerai pas, ça fait trop longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé.

----------


## Baalim

> Il est vrai que Uplay et Origins c'est de la merde, mais pour avoir fait mon tout premier jeu sur Uplay ce mois ci... Je dois avouer qu'on oublie un peu que c'est pourri sauf quand un succès apparait


En dehors du workshop et des skins, j'ai quand même du mal à voir en quoi le uplay millésime 2018 est pourri par rapport à steam.


Island 359 à 14.39 € (tarif vip) sur le humble store
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/island-359

----------


## madgic

Uplay ou même Origin sont fantastiques...

...par rapport au Windows Store  ::ninja:: 




> mais après tout ce n'est pas plus chiant que de surveiller une dizaine de sites de vente pour trouver les bons plans.


Faux, on regarde que isthreanydeals. Et encore comme, il nous envoie des mails pour les jeux de notre wl...

----------


## maxtidus10

> En dehors du workshop et des skins, j'ai quand même du mal à voir en quoi le uplay millésime 2018 est pourri par rapport à steam.


Je dirais que ce qui est gênant aussi c'est son aspect gestion de bibliothèque, beaucoup moins pratique que sur steam, effectivement le workshop qui est pour moi un énorme point fort de steam, le côté communautaire qui fait que comme tout le monde est sur steam, c'est un peu comme si tu allais sur myspace comme réseau social  ::P:  Et du coup le fait de disperser à la fois jeux et succès qui fait mal aux maniaques dans mon genre ou tout doit être parfaitement regroupé et aligné par genre, etc^^

Je rajouterai aussi que c'est moins immédiat d'accéder aux fichiers du jeu car on ne peut pas ouvrir le lien depuis Uplay je crois, et que des fois il y a des trucs bizarres : genre pour jouer à Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, si je lançais le jeu via Uplay ou via le raccourcis bureau que j'avais créé, le jeu se lançait avec les menus en anglais et impossible de les passer en Français. Par contre si j'allais dans le dossier d'install et que je lançais le jeu à partir du .exe de ce dossier, et bien la tout était céfran normal... Bon...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Et sur UPlay tu gagnes de l'argent en jouant (bon ok des réductions plutôt). Et c'est 20% sont bien mieux rentabilisés pour moi que la vente de cartes Steam  (car je ne veux pas laisser mon PC tourner juste pour les cartes alors j'en ai pas beaucoup !).
Il y 3 ans je pensais contre UPlay mais plus maintenant. C'est même plus efficace en débit téléchargement que Steam en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Hilikkus

Comment ? Un débat (quotidien) sur les DRM et Gordor n'est toujours pas venu dire que Gog c'est de la merde ? Les traditions se perdent.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Désolé pour les fautes mais c'est le correcteur automatique. Grrrr...

----------


## Hankh

Steam, Uplay, Origin, Gog Galaxy, pour moi, c'est du pareil au même, ils permettent d'accéder à des jeux dans de bonnes conditions depuis un bon moment déjà, ce serait bête de s'en priver. Il n'y a vraiment que le truc de Windows que j'ai banni à vie tellement c'est de la merde !

Sinon, pour revenir à l'essentiel, il y aurait Devil May Cry gratos sur Twitch mais je n'arrive pas à le recup ... ou c'est de l'info moisie ...

----------


## Saereg

> Steam, Uplay, Origin, Gog Galaxy, pour moi, c'est du pareil au même, ils permettent d'accéder à des jeux dans de bonnes conditions depuis un bon moment déjà, ce serait bête de s'en priver. Il n'y a vraiment que le truc de Windows que j'ai banni à vie tellement c'est de la merde !.


J'aime beaucoup Uplay pour le côté Succès qui donne des réductions sur tout, même sur les trucs physiques ou des petits goodies in game, et l'interface qui est plutôt jolie ils ont vraiment réussi à rendre le truc agréable et intéressant en face de Steam.

Mais alors Origin plus ils avancent dans les versions plus ça devient une usine à gaz d'interface sociale bordélique qui bouffe du CPU et de la bande passante sans raisons, d'ailleurs une petite astuce : lancer Origin en mode compatibilité XP Service Pack 3 permet de repasser en version 'light' d'Origin et de libérer pas mal de CPU (10-15%), ça m'avait permis de jouer à Andromeda dans de meilleures conditions (enfin 'jouer' faut le dire vite  :Gerbe:  )

----------


## sebarnolds

> Sinon, pour revenir à l'essentiel, il y aurait Devil May Cry gratos sur Twitch mais je n'arrive pas à le recup ... ou c'est de l'info moisie ...


A partir de demain, non ?

----------


## Nanaki

> Non si tu l'as sur steam, tu peux utiliser les fonctionnalités de Steam. Et tu te rends pas compte qu'uplay se lance.
> 
> Et puis t'as pas à gérer 15 bibliotheques. Deal with it.


Tu prêches un converti la, j’achète tout mes jeux Ubi uniquement sur Steam pour tout ça, mais Vaykadji semble attendre une version Steam "sans Uplay", c'est pour ça que je lui dit qu'attendre ça ne sert à rien.

----------


## Gordor

> Comment ? Un débat (quotidien) sur les DRM et Gordor n'est toujours pas venu dire que Gog c'est de la merde ? Les traditions se perdent.


Je suis sur les pistes mais toujours en mode ninja. Les Gog j’y vais deux fois par jour. Pas si pourri !

----------


## Baalim

> une petite astuce : lancer Origin en mode compatibilité XP Service Pack 3 permet de repasser en version 'light' d'Origin et de libérer pas mal de CPU (10-15%), ça m'avait permis de jouer à Andromeda dans de meilleures conditions (enfin 'jouer' faut le dire vite  )


Bon à savoir  ::O: 
Merci  :;):

----------


## La Chouette

> Steam, Uplay, Origin, Gog Galaxy, pour moi, c'est du pareil au même, ils permettent d'accéder à des jeux dans de bonnes conditions depuis un bon moment déjà, ce serait bête de s'en priver. Il n'y a vraiment que le truc de Windows que j'ai banni à vie tellement c'est de la merde !
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir à l'essentiel, il y aurait Devil May Cry gratos sur Twitch mais je n'arrive pas à le recup ... ou c'est de l'info moisie ...


Alors, autant Uplay, je lui ai pas trouvé de problème à part le fait d'être une plateforme supplémentaire, autant Origin, qu'est mal branlé, qui s'y reprend à trois fois pour télécharger un jeu, qui retélécharge le jeu dans son intégralité dès qu'il y a une mise à jour, etc., je le conchie. J'ai eu des gastro plus agréables que ce truc.

----------


## Baalim

X Rebirth home of light upgrade à 5$

Intéressant pour ceux qui l'ont récupéré sur GOG via gog connect (voire, soyons fous, acheté là bas)
https://www.gog.com/game/x_rebirth_h...dition_upgrade

Marvel ultimate alliance 2 à 16 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/43...te_Alliance_2/

Ou à 24 € avec le premier opus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé, mais dans le *Monthly avec Dark Souls III*, le early reveal cette fois c'est *Overgrowth*. 
Perso c'est cool ça fait un moment que je l'avais en wishlist.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé, mais dans le *Monthly avec Dark Souls III*, le early reveal cette fois c'est *Overgrowth*. 
> Perso c'est cool ça fait un moment que je l'avais en wishlist.


Il faiblit le Oldnoobie  ::sad:: 

Plus de contrepèterie et des news en retard d'une semaine.
Je demande un remboursement.




> Not funny enough. Won't laugh anymore 5/10

----------


## luke2fr

> Peut être que quand Ubisoft se rendra compte des clients potentiels qu'ils perdent à forcer l'utilisation de leur platerforme, ils changeront leur politique ! Donc, attendre est sans doute LA solution pour montrer son désaccord ! ...


acheter leur jeu -> leur filer des thunes
ne pas l'installer -> leur faire économiser des thunes en limitant l'usage de leurs infras

oue, ca va surement les faire changer d'idée.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il faiblit le Oldnoobie 
> 
> Plus de contrepèterie et des news en retard d'une semaine.
> Je demande un remboursement.


Si vous faisiez des annonces correctement et pas en mode vidage de seau de merde par la fenêtre, aussi...
Les contrepèteries sont disponibles selon arrivage.
Toute demande de remboursement sera satisfaite moyennant le règlement Paypal des 5€ de frais de dossiers relatifs à la désinscription du groupe "Cynisme et Nihilisme sont dans un bateau".

----------


## Hankh

> acheter leur jeu -> leur filer des thunes
> ne pas l'installer -> leur faire économiser des thunes en limitant l'usage de leurs infras
> 
> oue, ca va surement les faire changer d'idée.


Comme quoi mettre un smiley pour prévenir que c'est une connerie n'est peut être pas forcément la meilleure solution.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le smiley, c'est l'intermède lâche entre protestation tiède et silence chafouin.

----------


## La Chouette

> Comme quoi mettre un smiley pour prévenir que c'est une connerie n'est peut être pas forcément la meilleure solution.


C'est parce que t'utilises pas le bon smiley  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

:Splash:

----------


## velociraptor

Sur uplay et origin tu ne vois pas les jeux déjà possédés quand tu les visualise dans le magasin. Il faut le faire quand mêre...

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, Kingdom come deliverance est dispo sur gog.
Sans vilain drm mais toujours avec des gros méchants bugs.

https://www.gog.com/game/kingdom_com..._medium=social


Masquerada, rpg qui avait l'air sympathique, est à 10$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## FB74

Bordel, de la baston !!!

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/brawler-bundle

 :Vibre:

----------


## Wolverine

Humble Brawler Bundle

*Premier palier :* 
GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend
Skullgirls

*Deuxième palier (moyenne à 6$ actuellement)*
Arcana Heart 3 LOVE MAX!!!!!
Street Fighter X Tekken

*Troisième palier* à 9$
GUILTY GEAR Xrd -SIGN-
Rivals of Aether


C'est pas trop mal.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai vu passer dans mes e-mails un code de réduction pour un bundle au choix chez Fanatical. En jetant un rapide coup d'oeil, j'ai repéré le *Spotlight Bundle 5* qui contient *Rocketbirds 2*. Ca pourrait en intéresser...

----------


## FB74

> J'ai vu passer dans mes e-mails un code de réduction pour un bundle au choix chez Fanatical. En jetant un rapide coup d'oeil, j'ai repéré le *Spotlight Bundle 5* qui contient *Rocketbirds 2*. Ca pourrait en intéresser...


J'ai aussi reçu le mail pour les 20%.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai vu passer dans mes e-mails un code de réduction pour un bundle au choix chez Fanatical. En jetant un rapide coup d'oeil, j'ai repéré le *Spotlight Bundle 5* qui contient *Rocketbirds 2*. Ca pourrait en intéresser...


Perso j'aurai craqué direct à prix fort s'il n'y avait pas eu qu'un seul jeu qui m’intéresse  ::|: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Et surtout si je n'avais pas la fâcheuse habitude de supprimer directement tous les emails des bundles, me disant que de toutes façons ils seront annoncés ici  ::|: ²

----------


## Kaede

> Et puis t'as pas à gérer 15 bibliotheques.


Rappel obligatoire : https://isthereanydeal.com/
Autrement plus adapté que Steam, qui ne propose même pas une pauvre fonction d'export de liste de jeux (interopérabilité bonjour...)  ::siffle::

----------


## Bibik

> Humble Brawler Bundle
> 
> *Premier palier :* 
> GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R
> BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend
> Skullgirls


J'aime bien la soundtrack de skullgirls, quelqu'un peut dire sous quelle forme elle est disponible ? j'imagine mp3 sous le compte humble donc pas giftable...

----------


## FB74

> J'aime bien la soundtrack de skullgirls, quelqu'un peut dire sous quelle forme elle est disponible ? j'imagine mp3 sous le compte humble donc pas giftable...


Attends, c'est zippé...  ::): 

Edit: oui, du mp3.

----------


## Bibik

> Attends, c'est zippé... 
> 
> Edit: oui, du mp3.


Merci !

----------


## Vaykadji

> Tu prêches un converti la, j’achète tout mes jeux Ubi uniquement sur Steam pour tout ça, mais Vaykadji semble attendre une version Steam "sans Uplay", c'est pour ça que je lui dit qu'attendre ça ne sert à rien.


Ca n'arrivera jamais ça. Enfin, on peut rêver, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions. 

Non, j'attends un prix Steam (avec ou sans uplay) qui soit un bon deal.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Un nouveau bundle, orienté baston : *Humble Brawler Bundle* 
* PWYW for GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R, BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend, Skullgirls 
* BTA for Arcana Heart 3 LOVE MAX!!!!!, Street Fighter X Tekken 
* 9$ for GUILTY GEAR Xrd -SIGN-, Rivals of Aether 

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/brawler-bundle

----------


## Bibik

Ah bah on m'a filé un lien de téléchargement direct pour l'ost, donc c'est partageable !

----------


## sebarnolds

> Perso j'aurai craqué direct à prix fort s'il n'y avait pas eu qu'un seul jeu qui m’intéresse 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et surtout si je n'avais pas la fâcheuse habitude de supprimer directement tous les emails des bundles, me disant que de toutes façons ils seront annoncés ici ²


C'est effectivement l'idée que je me suis fait du bundle en voyant la liste. A part Rocketbirds, y'a rien de bien folichon.
Le coupon donne 20% de réduction pour tout achat de + de 2€ sur un bundle, mais il est perso. Pas moyen de partager donc.

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai une question pour les bonsplaneurs : Stellaris me fait des clins d'oeil, mais je n'ai absolument pas envie d'acheter le jeu et devoir acheter et racheter des extensions. Paradox est-il connu pour cette "sériefication" ? J'aimerais genre une édition + season pass, ou qu'en sais-je, histoire d'avoir l'entièreté du jeu une bonne fois pour toute, même s'ils font des mises à jour ultérieures. Ca existe sans devoir attendre 2 ans qu'ils se lassent et sortent une édition complète ou un truc du genre? 

Cimer les bros  :Emo:

----------


## madgic

> J'ai une question pour les bonsplaneurs : Stellaris me fait des clins d'oeil, mais je n'ai absolument pas envie d'acheter le jeu et devoir acheter et racheter des extensions. Paradox est-il connu pour cette "sériefication" ? J'aimerais genre une édition + season pass, ou qu'en sais-je, histoire d'avoir l'entièreté du jeu une bonne fois pour toute, même s'ils font des mises à jour ultérieures. Ca existe sans devoir attendre 2 ans qu'ils se lassent et sortent une édition complète ou un truc du genre? 
> 
> Cimer les bros


Crusader Kings 2 est sortit en 2012 et il a encore des extensions qui sortent dessus, pareil avec Europa Universalis 4, sortit un an plus tard. Donc bon avant de voir Stellaris 2 et donc que le 1 a une complète édition, tu as un peu de temps devant toi  ::siffle::

----------


## Epikoienkore

En même temps la plupart des extensions de chez Paradox sont des approfondissements du système de jeu de base, lui-même généralement déjà bien riche. 
Les prendre au fur & à mesure n'est donc pas forcément une mauvaise idée, au contraire même ; je n'ose pas imaginer la personne qui achèterait aujourd'hui Crusader Kings 2 avec l'intégralité de ses extensions, comment qu'elle serait pas dans la merde !  ::o: 

Bref, trouve un pack avec les extensions déjà sorties, à prix sympa, et ça devrait te faire quelques dizaines d'heures, si ce n'est des centaines, bien au chaud !  :;):

----------


## Bentic

> d'ailleurs une petite astuce : lancer Origin en mode compatibilité XP Service Pack 3 permet de repasser en version 'light' d'Origin et de libérer pas mal de CPU (10-15%)


J'ai testé (sur Windows 10), mais je n'ai pas vu de différence.
D'ailleurs, quand je vais voir les propriétés de l'exe après avoir refermé Origin (complètement), le mode de compatibilité a été enlevé.
C'est sur Origin.exe qu'il faut le faire ?

Sinon, à part la scission de la bibliothèque en plusieurs services, pas de problème avec Uplay, Origin, GOG Galaxy, Battle.net.
La seule chose qui m'ennuie avec Uplay, c'est qu'il te demande trois fois ton mot de passe admin chaque fois que tu le lances pour vérifier et installer les mises à jour (même quand il n'y en a pas)  ::|:

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai une question pour les bonsplaneurs : Stellaris me fait des clins d'oeil, mais je n'ai absolument pas envie d'acheter le jeu et devoir acheter et racheter des extensions. [...]
> 
> Cimer les bros


J'ai une clé Steam pour *Stellaris* (sans DLC) à te filer si tu veux (là je vais me coucher mais tu m'envoyer un MP pour demain matin  :;):  )

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> La seule chose qui m'ennuie avec Uplay, c'est qu'il te demande trois fois ton mot de passe admin chaque fois que tu le lances pour vérifier et installer les mises à jour (même quand il n'y en a pas)


Ça doit venir d'un réglage Windows car moi je n'ai aucune demande de ce type à part le mot de passe au démarrage.

----------


## Bentic

> Ça doit venir d'un réglage Windows car moi je n'ai aucune demande de ce type à part le mot de passe au démarrage.


Tu es bien consciencieux avec la sécurité de ta machine et utilises une session utilisateur et non administrateur, hein ?

----------


## MrKlawn

> En même temps la plupart des extensions de chez Paradox sont des approfondissements du système de jeu de base, lui-même généralement déjà bien riche. 
> Les prendre au fur & à mesure n'est donc pas forcément une mauvaise idée, au contraire même ; je n'ose pas imaginer la personne qui achèterait aujourd'hui Crusader Kings 2 avec l'intégralité de ses extensions, comment qu'elle serait pas dans la merde ! 
> 
> Bref, trouve un pack avec les extensions déjà sorties, à prix sympa, et ça devrait te faire quelques dizaines d'heures, si ce n'est des centaines, bien au chaud !


Crusader Kings 2 à l'avantage d'être souvent soldé avec un très grosse quantité de DLCs (Environs 60% des DLCs sortis) aux alentours de 50-60€. J'ai pu le chopper comme ça et ensuite acheter les DLCs manquant petit à petit. C'est pas si chiant/onéreux que ça finalement (et chaque centime est vraiment "worth it", 320h de jeux au compteur et j'y reviens souvent)

Après les jeux paradox je trouve que c'est à double tranchant. CKII m'a complètement happé alors qu'EUIV et Stellaris m'ont fait passer quelques heures mais sans créer une addiction chronophage comme CKII.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Crusader Kings 2 à l'avantage d'être souvent soldé avec un très grosse quantité de DLCs (Environs 60% des DLCs sortis) aux alentours de 50-60€. J'ai pu le chopper comme ça et ensuite acheter les DLCs manquant petit à petit. C'est pas si chiant/onéreux que ça finalement (et chaque centime est vraiment "worth it", 320h de jeux au compteur et j'y reviens souvent)


Ah mais je ne parlais pas de l'aspect financier hein, c'était sur un plan purement gameplay que je m'exprimais ! CK² n'étant déjà pas un jeu facile à prendre en main, et doté de base d'une richesse assez ... hallucinante, vouloir en plus attaquer en cumulant les extensions me semblent assez déraisonnable, voilà tout.  ::): 

Et tout comme toi je suis resté assez froid vis à vis des Europa Univeralis en général, et Stellaris m'a emballé sans plus, alors que Crusader Kings 2  ::love::  !

----------


## Baalim

Ah enfune précommande groupees... je commençais à un inquiéter

https://groupees.com/bab38

The surge ps4 7€ fdpin
https://www.rueducommerce.fr/produit...surge-28318516

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Tu es bien consciencieux avec la sécurité de ta machine et utilises une session utilisateur et non administrateur, hein ?


Hé bien... Je suis joueur.  ::): 

Je remets toute la sécurité entre les mains de mon firewall BitDefender qui en fait souvent plus qu'il n'en faut (il en bloque un nombre de jeux qui essaient d'écrire dans Mes Documents!).

Mais ok, je comprends pourquoi tu as autant de demandes de confirmation alors.  :;):

----------


## ZenZ

> Ah enfune précommande groupees... je commençais à un inquiéter
> 
> https://groupees.com/bab38


C'est quoi le principe je pige pas ? Tu payes pour un bundle dont tu pourras choisir les jeux plus tard ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Un nouveau bundle, orienté baston : *Humble Brawler Bundle* 
> * PWYW for GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R, BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend, Skullgirls 
> * BTA for Arcana Heart 3 LOVE MAX!!!!!, Street Fighter X Tekken 
> * 9$ for GUILTY GEAR Xrd -SIGN-, Rivals of Aether 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/brawler-bundle


A une époque ça m'aurait intéressé, aujourd'hui pas. Je dirais même plus j'en ai plus rien à brawler.  ::ninja:: 




> C'est quoi le principe je pige pas ? Tu payes pour un bundle dont tu pourras choisir les jeux plus tard ?


Tu payes pour ne pas y jouer plus tard.  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

Je ne l'ai pas vu passer : Into the Breach , le dernier né des créateurs de FTL est à 12€50 sur l'Humble Store, une clé de FTl est offerte jusqu'au 3 Mars (clés steam).
Pareil sur Steam, mais à 15€, prix "brut".

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Et -10% de 12,5€ si vous êtes abonnés Monthly, soit 11,25€.

J'ai craqué.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bentic

> Mais ok, je comprends pourquoi tu as autant de demandes de confirmation alors.


Ça doit être ça... Pourtant, Steam se met bien à jour sans rien demander.
Origin aussi, il me semble, ou alors seulement une fois, uniquement s'il y a quelque chose à installer.

----------


## Guppy

Est ce que la L.I.S.T.E est Prey à 9,99€ au CC Leclerc de Bergerac !? Une 15aine dispo.

----------


## odji

bientot, bemine 33:
https://groupees.com/bm33

dispo, le doodle chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

mega-lo chez gogo:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-10

enemy front a 1,5 chez fana:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/enemy-front

----------


## Baalim

> C'est quoi le principe je pige pas ? Tu payes pour un bundle dont tu pourras choisir les jeux plus tard ?


La précommande se fait à l'aveugle et concerne l'ensemble des jeux.
Tu peux également les acheter en ne sélectionnant que ceux qui t'intéressent une fois que le bundle est mis en vente mais e tarif est alors plus élevé.

Là, je ne peux qu'inciter fortement à la prudence vu que le premier jeu annoncé est doodle mafia.



Ah tiens, Bloodborne fera partie de la fournée de jeux PSN+ de mars. Bonne nouvelle.


Toujours pas de devil may cry HD sur twitch.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dispo, le doodle chez IG:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


Je l'avais, celui-là !  :Vibre:

----------


## acdctabs

> Je l'avais, celui-là !


#metoo

----------


## Mastaba

> Est ce que la L.I.S.T.E est Prey à 9,99€ au CC Leclerc de Bergerac !? Une 15aine dispo.


Je l'ai vu aussi, et c'était affiché comme étant le nouveau prix normal (donc hors promo) je pense que ca doit être pareil partout dans les autres leclercs.

----------


## Baalim

Seven : the days long gone deluxe à 15€ quand le site sera remis en état.

https://www.dlgamer.com/dlgameroff_en.php

----------


## Wolverine

Le site est de retour mais ton lien pointe vers la page de maintenance directement  :haha:

----------


## Baalim

> Le site est de retour mais ton lien pointe vers la page de maintenance directement


Gna gna gna  :tired: 

https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...-edition-46250

----------


## Hankh

> Toujours pas de devil may cry HD sur twitch.


Cela a apparemment été reporté au 06/03.

----------


## Baalim

> Cela a apparemment été reporté au 06/03.


Je reste malgré tout surpris qu'on puisse l'avoir avant la date de sortie steam (13/03/18)

----------


## nova

Mais c'est pas une trilogie HD de devil may cry qui est censé sortir ?

----------


## Mamadou

*For Honor* à *14.45€* (historical low ITAD) sur voidu : https://www.voidu.com/en/for-honor

D'ailleurs voidu c'est approuvé? Je sais qu'il est souvent posté mais comme il est pas cité en première page  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Seven : the days long gone deluxe à 15€ quand le site sera remis en état.
> 
> https://www.dlgamer.com/fr/jeux/ache...-edition-46250


C'est bien comme jeu ? Je viens de lire deux test pas trop élogieux...  ::o:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

La plupart des jeux cités en promo ici ont pour seul mérite...d'être en promo. C'est le taulier qui veut ça.  ::):

----------


## Thelann

Je te trouve médisant. De temps à autre y´a de très très bonnes affaires, et puis ça fait passer le temps au bureau ;-)

----------


## Gordor

> C'est bien comme jeu ? Je viens de lire deux test pas trop élogieux...


Si tu veux éviter de te poser ce genre de questions, mets baalim en ignore list ça sera plus simple.

----------


## pesos

> Mais c'est pas une trilogie HD de devil may cry qui est censé sortir ?


Ben si mais faut pas rêver, ils filent que le 1er épisode  ::P:

----------


## Vaykadji

J'ai un coupon steam -66% sur *Neon Chrome*, kinenveut?

----------


## Baalim

Even the ocean, 9$ GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/even_the_ocean

Ghost recon Wildlands à 18.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--3051-1

Ce n'est pas encore au niveau de la récente promo Amazon USA mais c'est déjà pas mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est bien comme jeu ? Je viens de lire deux test pas trop élogieux...


Difficile à dire. Le jeu a été créé par des anciens ayant bossé sur The witcher mais souffrait à la sortie de très nombreux problèmes d'équilibrage et de bugs.
J'ignore ce qui a pu être retapé depuis lors.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La plupart des jeux cités en promo ici ont pour seul mérite...d'être en promo. C'est le taulier qui veut ça.


Le problème c'est que le domaine reste très subjectif.
Regarde Super meat boy ou football manager. Pour moi, c'est de la merde en barre mais d'autres te diront très vraiment vraisemblablement l'inverse.

Autre exemple clivant : ME Andromeda. Il a beau s'être fait flinguer un peu partout, un prix cassé peut en motiver certains.
Faudrait-il renoncer à répercuter les baisses de prix au motif que son score metacritic n'est pas bon ?  ::trollface:: 

Du coup, je recense les promos intéressant au niveau tarifaire et je laisse le soin à chacun de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu veux éviter de te poser ce genre de questions, mets baalim en ignore list ça sera plus simple.


Maychan  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je précise que je plaisantais hein ! Il faut toute sorte de jeux pour faire un monde et ce topic me fait craquer régulièrement (à tort  ::ninja:: ) sur des jeux improbables.

----------


## Galgu

> Je précise que je plaisantais hein ! Il faut toute sorte de jeux pour faire un monde et ce topic me fait craquer régulièrement (à tort ) sur des jeux improbables.


tout pareil pour moi  ::):  je trouve ça super que vous preniez le temps de partager TOUS les nouveaux bons plans ça nous donne une visibilité sans avoir à scruter isthereanydeal tout le temps  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Alwa's awakening à 2.5 $  ::wub:: 
https://chrono.gg/?=AlwasAwakening

----------


## Lucretia

World of final fantasy

50% 20€ au lieu de 40 !

Prix historique le plus bas

Je l'ai acheté il y a un peu plus de 2 semaines plein tarif, l'impatience ma faute tout ça  :Facepalm: 
Mais il est vachement bien ! Et je vous le conseille des deux mains !
Une fois passé le début un peu lent, il est plein de références et de scènes d'anthologie. Une superbe variété de décors. Des moments parfois hyper drôles.
Et un chouette système de combat à la pokemon.
Il est sûrement mieux que FF15 pour les fans des anciens FF. Franchement, à ce prix-là c'est donné !

Edit : Et sinon quel est le meilleur ? 10-9-7-lightning returns-type 0... Et celui-là !!!!
Et aussi, il dure bien entendu plus de 40h. Vous avez le 1€/1h.

----------


## odji

nier a moitié prix sur steam , via une promo editeur square enix:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/s...isher-weekend/

dc comic:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dc

les poussieres:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dirt/

----------


## KaiN34

> Non si tu l'as sur steam, tu peux utiliser les fonctionnalités de Steam. Et tu te rends pas compte qu'uplay se lance.
> 
> Et puis t'as pas à gérer 15 bibliotheques. Deal with it.


C'est absolument sur ça ? Je me rappelle à l'époque avoir eu des problèmes pour lancer je sais plus quel HoMM.  ::|:

----------


## Valenco

> nier a moitié prix sur steam , via une promo editeur square enix:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/s...isher-weekend/


 ::lol::  merci !

----------


## Stelarc

> tout pareil pour moi  je trouve ça super que vous preniez le temps de partager TOUS les nouveaux bons plans ça nous donne une visibilité sans avoir à scruter isthereanydeal tout le temps


Tu sais qu'il y a une notification par mail avec ITAD ? Au moins il y a pas de bons plans destinés aux jeux consoles de marde. ::ninja::

----------


## Orkestra

> World of final fantasy
> 
> 50% 20€ au lieu de 40 !
> 
> Prix historique le plus bas
> 
> Je l'ai acheté il y a un peu plus de 2 semaines plein tarif, l'impatience ma faute tout ça 
> Mais il est vachement bien ! Et je vous le conseille des deux mains !
> Une fois passé le début un peu lent, il est plein de références et de scènes d'anthologie. Une superbe variété de décors. Des moments parfois hyper drôles.
> ...


J'ai lu ton évaluation sur steam qui m'a fait bien envie, j'avoue, mais je crois que je n'ai pas envie de me lancer dans un jeu aussi long en ce moment.
Mais merci pour l'éval' et le bon plan  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour ceux qui ont pris Into The Breach sur Steam, vous devriez avoir une copie de FTL dans votre inventaire  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

> Pour ceux qui ont pris Into The Breach sur Steam, vous devriez avoir une copie de FTL dans votre inventaire


Ouep  ::): . Ils sont vraiment cool les dev!

----------


## Baalim

Syberia 3 deluxe à 9.55€
https://www.dreamgame.com/syberia-3-...amecom&acc=464

Vikings : wolves of midgard à 8.7€
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...es-of-Midgard/

Pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté entre Nier (  ::wub::  ) et les adaptations plus ou moins merdiques des final fantasy, Deus ex MD est à 6€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/33...nkind_Divided/

----------


## nova

Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.

----------


## Baalim

> Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.


Ce spoil alors que je ne l'ai pas encore lancé  ::sad:: 

The sun origin, fallout de poche, est actuellement à 0.6€ sur Android

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&sourc...pB5j2PWqFLcPbg

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais c'est pas une trilogie HD de devil may cry qui est censé sortir ?


En Retard : oui, c'est exact mais Twitch offre le premier uniquement aux abonnés Amazon

----------


## pitmartinz

> Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.


Boh, moi je l'ai pas trouvé aussi mauvais, moyen, mais avec de bons DLC (notamment celui dans la prison)

----------


## Tenebris

> Pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté entre Nier (  )


Dans la mesure ou les devs sont toujours pas foutus de le patcher leur jeu, 50% c'est loin d'être suffisant pour que je leur fasse ce plaisir  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

Ouais puis 30€ à -50% pour un jeu sorti il y a 1 an c'est pas sérieux. Et pourtant j'ai grave envie d'y jouer mais pas à ce prix là.

----------


## Shapa

Le titre :

----------


## Hilikkus

> Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.


Je l'ai lancé hier soir après avoir acheté l’édition deluxe à 12 € il y a 2 semaines (il est actuellement à 10,50 € dommage pour moi), et j'ai beaucoup aimé le peu de temps passé dessus. On est est sur la droite lignée de  Deus Ex HR. Seul bémols pour l'instant, les collectibles pour une app compagnon, le heros trop badass et musclé, et l'habituel blabla conspirationniste. Rien qui justifie qu'on le traite de "merde".

----------


## Baalim

> Dans la mesure ou les devs sont toujours pas foutus de le patcher leur jeu, 50% c'est loin d'être suffisant pour que je leur fasse ce plaisir


Quel patch ? 
Je n'ai, dans mes souvenirs, rencontré aucun bug sur toute ma partie.


Promo lego sur GOG :
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180301_legos

----------


## nova

Sinon c'est aujourd'hui qu'on déballe les cadeaux du humble monthly si j'ai bien suivi, j'ai hâte  :Vibre:

----------


## Tenebris

> Quel patch ? 
> Je n'ai, dans mes souvenirs, rencontré aucun bug sur toute ma partie.


Je pense à ce qui est dit ici par exemple, sur les forums nombreux sont ceux qui ont encore des crash et des problèmes avec la résolution, solvables uniquement avec un fix extérieur. Le jeu a l'air bien, j'avais testé la démo, mais que le suivi soit si misérable pour un jeu qui s'est si bien vendu, par principe, soit je prends pour une misère, soit j'attends le patch, et ça fait un moment du coup que j'attends  ::happy2::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ouais puis 30€ à -50% pour un jeu sorti il y a 1 an c'est pas sérieux. Et pourtant j'ai grave envie d'y jouer mais pas à ce prix là.


Je suis exactement dans le même état d'esprit, ça fait plaiz de se sentir moins seul. Je l'ai collé en wishlist et il n'en sortira qu'une fois passé en bundle ou sous les 15€, parce que c'est pas mon genre de jeu habituel, je suis curieux, mais je vais pas sortir 30 boules au pif. Et je le surveille, et je constate comme Pesos qu'ils sont stricts sur le plancher tarifaire (pour le moment, mais perso j'ai de quoi m'occuper pendant les 5 ans à venir, ils craqueront avant moi).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon c'est aujourd'hui qu'on déballe les cadeaux du humble monthly si j'ai bien suivi, j'ai hâte


J'ai peur.
DS III + DLC c'est déjà pas de la merde et Overgrowth reste cher encore aujourd'hui, du coup je ne suis pas sûr que le reste du bundle m'épate. 
J'aurais voulu corréler avec le MSRP prévu mais je constate qu'il n'est pas donné, me semblait qu'avant on l'avait, non ?

----------


## sebarnolds

D'ailleurs, pensez à vérifier ma wishlist Steam pour vous débarrassez de vos surplus  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Le seul truc important dans le monthly de ce soir, c'est quel gros jeu sera dans le monthly du mois prochain !

Pour le MSRP, il me semble qu'avant ils donnaient juste une vague estimation qui n'était pas respectée (bien dépassée) au moment de la sortie. Donc pas très important.

----------


## Valenco

> Ouais puis 30€ à -50% pour un jeu sorti il y a 1 an c'est pas sérieux. Et pourtant j'ai grave envie d'y jouer mais pas à ce prix là.


C'est sûr... mais c'est Square. Y a qu'à voir à quel prix ils vendent les adaptations PC pourraves des vieux Final Fantasy. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Cela dit, j'ai cédé et j'ai pris Nier hier.

----------


## machiavel24

> Le seul truc important dans le monthly de ce soir, c'est quel gros jeu sera dans le monthly du mois prochain !
> 
> Pour le MSRP, il me semble qu'avant ils donnaient juste une vague estimation qui n'était pas respectée (bien dépassée) au moment de la sortie. Donc pas très important.


Tyranny + DLC  :Bave: .

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai craqué sue World of Final Fantasy alors que j'ai FFXV qui arrive mercredi, je suis faible mais j'aime ça.

----------


## Wingi

> Tyranny + DLC .


je dis oui !  :Bave:

----------


## bichoco

> Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.


Ouais enfin c'est un peu comme mass effect, ce jeu a subi un déferlement de haine par une cohorte de suiveurs qui n'avaient même pas jouer au jeu... la magie d'internet 2.0.
Dans les faits c'est un bon jeu, certes qui innove en rien par rapport au 1er et qui a peut être même un scénar en deçà du 1er (et encore c'est surtout la fin qui pèche) mais avec un level design un poil mieux construit et des quêtes annexes bien plus intéressantes. Le début à Dubai est assez naze cependant, mais après ça s'améliore largement.
Bref on peut ne pas l'aimer mais de là à parler de daube comme certains l'ont fait....

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Le super Quantum Conundrum (Kim Swift) à un euro dans le cadre des promos SE, à ce tarif-là ca en devient indécent ! http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...tum_Conundrum/

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense à ce qui est dit ici par exemple, sur les forums nombreux sont ceux qui ont encore des crash et des problèmes avec la résolution, solvables uniquement avec un fix extérieur. Le jeu a l'air bien, j'avais testé la démo, mais que le suivi soit si misérable pour un jeu qui s'est si bien vendu, par principe, soit je prends pour une misère, soit j'attends le patch, et ça fait un moment du coup que j'attends


 j'ai manifestement eu de la chance. cela dit, quand je lis ce qui se dit à propos de Kingdom come, je me dis que ma config doit être plus saine que la moyenne.

----------


## Vaykadji

> j'ai manifestement eu de la chance. cela dit, quand je lis ce qui se dit à propos de Kingdom come, je me dis que ma config doit être plus saine que la moyenne.


Ce n'est pas une question de machine, la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé, avant l'event du backlog je crois, il fallait toujours Borderless Gaming pour pouvoir jouer en plein écran en 1080p. Ca n'enlève rien à la qualité du jeu lui même, mais côté technique c'est tout de même assez scandaleux pour Square Enix/Plantinum de ne pas patcher des trucs aussi gros. 

Enfin, de toute façon rien qu'avec les booster pack j'ai largement remboursé le jeu, je dois dire.

----------


## Baalim

Ben justement, c'est ce qui me surprend. J'exècre le Borderless alors ça me surprend un peu de l'avoir laissé réglé comme ça  :;): 


Pour le plaisir des gens aux goûts un peu éclectiques mais super valables , un nouveau remute bundle est en précommande chez groupees.

A vous les jeux improbables pour pas cher
https://groupees.com/remute23

Syberia 3 à 6€
https://www.voidu.com/en/syberia-3

 Il y a également d'autres promotions intéressantes sur le même site

----------


## sebarnolds

> Syberia 3 à 6€
> https://www.voidu.com/en/syberia-3


Faut encore attendre : en quelques heures tu viens de nous trouver 2 bons plans. D'ici demain, tu nous en dégotes un à moins de 5€  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Deus EX MD, je l'ai lancé l'autre jour. Au bout d'un heure j'en pouvais plus. J'avais lu sur Gamekult qu'il etait moins bon que le Deus EX HR et que le test 9/10 etait completement craqué. Je confirme. Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde.


Ouais mais alors non : le début n'est qu'un tuto fadasse sans grand intérêt effectivement !
Il faut dépasser ça pour arriver dans le hub puis attaquer la première mission, là tu pourras te faire un avis qui sera déjà plus en phase avec ce qu'est réellement le jeu. Là c'est un peu comme si tu nous disais que Half Life² manque beaucoup d'action en n'ayant fait que l'introduction !  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme112

> Je pense à ce qui est dit ici par exemple, sur les forums nombreux sont ceux qui ont encore des crash et des problèmes avec la résolution, solvables uniquement avec un fix extérieur. Le jeu a l'air bien, j'avais testé la démo, mais que le suivi soit si misérable pour un jeu qui s'est si bien vendu, par principe, soit je prends pour une misère, soit j'attends le patch, et ça fait un moment du coup que j'attends


Ben installe le fix, ça fonctionne parfaitement bien. Osef qu'il ne soit pas officiellement patché quand une solution existe. Et franchement 30 euros pour ce chef-d’œuvre c'est cadeau.

----------


## nova

> Ouais mais alors non : le début n'est qu'un tuto fadasse sans grand intérêt effectivement !
> Il faut dépasser ça pour arriver dans le hub puis attaquer la première mission, là tu pourras te faire un avis qui sera déjà plus en phase avec ce qu'est réellement le jeu. Là c'est un peu comme si tu nous disais que Half Life² manque beaucoup d'action en n'ayant fait que l'introduction !


Ils ont qu'a faire un tuto un peu plus intéressant.

----------


## erynnie

> Je suis exactement dans le même état d'esprit, ça fait plaiz de se sentir moins seul. Je l'ai collé en wishlist et il n'en sortira qu'une fois passé en bundle ou sous les 15€, parce que c'est pas mon genre de jeu habituel, je suis curieux, mais je vais pas sortir 30 boules au pif. Et je le surveille, et je constate comme Pesos qu'ils sont stricts sur le plancher tarifaire (pour le moment, mais perso j'ai de quoi m'occuper pendant les 5 ans à venir, ils craqueront avant moi).


Je compterai pas trop dessus à moyen terme : autant Square solde les jeux de ses studios occidentaux au bout de 3 jours et toutes les 5 mins (encore qu'ils suivent la tendance générale et que ça résiste un peu mieux ces derniers temps cf. Just Cause 3 ou le dernier TR), autant les jeux japs décôtent rarement et lentement.





> Pour le plaisir des gens aux goûts un peu éclectiques mais super valables


  :Clap:  :Fouras:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> final fantasy, je suis faible donc j'aime ça.


ftfy

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je compterai pas trop dessus à moyen terme


Dans 4 à 6 semaines je deviens papa, alors s'il faut attendre 5 ans pour pouvoir jouer à Nier contre max 15€ ... 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut encore attendre : en quelques heures tu viens de nous trouver 2 bons plans. D'ici demain, tu nous en dégotes un à moins de 5€


Il serait même capable de te trouver un bon plan à moins de 50 centimes ! 
Baalim GOTY Ever

----------


## Ruvon

> Dans 4 à 6 semaines je deviens papa,


Toi t'as encore joué en multi  ::ninja::  Et du coup tu vas avoir un youngnoobie ?

----------


## Paradox

> Pour ceux qui ont pris Into The Breach sur Steam, vous devriez avoir une copie de FTL dans votre inventaire


Yup. C'est jusqu'au 6 mars, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore craque.




> Ouep . Ils sont vraiment cool les dev!


Oui, vraiment des gens a qui j'ai envie de donner de l'argent.  ::wub::

----------


## Valenco

> ftfy
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Dans 4 à 6 semaines je deviens papa, alors s'il faut attendre 5 ans pour pouvoir jouer à Nier contre max 15€ ...


T'inquiète. Il faut juste attendre qu'il soit adolescent. Au bout de 14 / 15 ans, tu retrouves du temps libre parce que tu t'aperçois que tous tes efforts et privations pour t'occuper de l'éducation de ton chiard n'ont pas suffit à empêcher qu'il passe ses soirées dans sa chambres les yeux rivés sur Snapchat en écoutant Big Flo et Oli.

----------


## neophus

> T'inquiète. Il faut juste attendre qu'il soit adolescent. Au bout de 14 / 15 ans, tu retrouves du temps libre parce que tu t'aperçois que tous tes efforts et privations pour t'occuper de l'éducation de ton chiard n'ont pas suffit à empêcher qu'il passe ses soirées dans sa chambres les yeux rivés sur Snapchat en écoutant Big Flo et Oli.


Ca donne envie de faire des gosses  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ruvon

Attends t'auras carrément de la chance s'il écoute Bigflo et Oli.

----------


## Carnod

> ftfy
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]
> 
> Dans 4 à 6 semaines je deviens papa, alors s'il faut attendre 5 ans pour pouvoir jouer à Nier contre max 15€ ...


Han comme moi (enfin 6/8 semaines)! Sauf que j'y jouerais même pas dans 5 ans.

----------


## pipoop

De toute façon une fois qu'il est la tu aura un peu de temps au début quand il fait que pioncer...apres tu peux descendre ton pc a la cave

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Toi t'as encore joué en multi  Et du coup tu vas avoir un youngnoobie ?


Oep, Lil'noobie avec tous les avantages qui vont avec : on se tapera des musées de la 2°WW en vacances et pas des musées d'art moderne, j'ai pas mis un fric fou dans mon compte steam pour rien, on y jouera à deux (ou il me le piquera...) et j'ai une excuse en or pour acheter des tas de Legos (bon avec l'Excavatrice j'ai mis la barre un peu haut mais dans une douzaine d'années il pourra essayer de la monter). En prime vu l'actu, ça me va d'avoir plutôt un pti bonhomme qu'une victime en devenir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> il passe ses soirées dans sa chambres les yeux rivés sur Snapchat en écoutant Big Flo et Oli.


C'est un gros travail intérieur d'admettre qu'il sera ptet fan de foot et de rap au lieu de suivre la lumière, l'Ovalie et le Metal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De toute façon une fois qu'il est la tu aura un peu de temps au début quand il fait que pioncer...apres tu peux descendre ton pc a la cave


C'est pas grave, c'est pas comme si je venais de claquer 500 boules dans une 1070 (CG AMD cramée...).

----------


## nova

T'aurai mieux d'acheter une poussette.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai racketté les potes et la famille. Déjà qu'on fait un gosse sur le tard, je vais pas non plus acheter le matos.

----------


## nova

Encore 7 min  :Vibre:

----------


## rduburo

> Encore 7 min


T'es à la maternité?

----------


## nova

Deus EX mankind divided , God Eater 2 et mafia 3 dans le prochain monthly  ::o:

----------


## machiavel24

> Deus EX mankind divided , God Eater 2 et mafia 3 dans le prochain monthly


Encore raté. Humble ne veut pas mes sous.

----------


## nova

> Encore raté. Humble ne veut pas mes sous.


Aviary attorney etait dans ma liste de souhaits  :Cigare:

----------


## machiavel24

> Aviary attorney etait dans ma liste de souhaits


Et il y a l'excellent Splasher  :;): .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le site est tout cassé  :Vibre:

----------


## erynnie

Oui c'est pire que les départs de soldes steam  :^_^:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Aviary attorney etait dans ma liste de souhaits


Last day of June est sur la mienne, ca avait l'air plutot pas mal. Et le holy potatoes we're in space est plutot fun, mais il etait dans un bundle y'a pas longtemps. Au final plutot pas mal le reveal, et le trio du mois prochain a l'air carrément bien (meme si ca me laisse me demander ce qu'il restera vu la tete d'affiche)

----------


## Baalim

> Deus EX mankind divided , God Eater 2 et mafia 3 dans le prochain monthly


 Sérieux, ? J'ai déjà les trois  :Facepalm:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est ici qu'on vient réclamer des jeux ?

----------


## FB74

> C'est ici qu'on vient réclamer des jeux ?


Seulement si tu as une offrande à donner à Baalim.

----------


## Gloppy

> Sérieux, ? J'ai déjà les trois


Honnêtement, on se demande encore quels jeux tu n'as pas... (à l'exception de deux ou trois "perles" made in Groupees, peut-être)  :;): 

J'ai bien aimé le trailer de *Drawkanoid*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiKbUyZQvNc

----------


## Ruvon

> Seulement si tu n'as pas d'amour-propre comme Baalim.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Et il y a l'excellent Splasher .


Ah oui ça c'est du très bon plateformer, surement le meilleur de 2017!

----------


## Tenebris

Nerf, j'ai déjà 2 des 3 jeux et le dernier m'intéresse pas  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gloppy

> C'est ici qu'on vient réclamer des jeux ?


Si par "réclamer" tu veux dire "demander gentiment", ça pourrait marcher... (Mais attention à ne pas marcher sur les pieds de certains chatouilleux du topic)

----------


## Baalim

> Honnêtement, on se demande encore quels jeux tu n'as pas... (à l'exception de deux ou trois "perles" made in Groupees, peut-être) 
> 
> J'ai bien aimé le trailer de *Drawkanoid*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiKbUyZQvNc


Il ose accabler l'homme à terre. ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fixed


Il ose.... Ah non, c'est juste Ruvon.



Space terror beast fright trucmuche à 10$ en 4 pack
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Gloppy

> Il ose accabler l'homme à terre.


Comme tu t'en doutes, c'est une forme d'admiration qui n'ose pas dire son nom face au Grand Maître du Backlog.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Seulement si tu as une offrande à donner à Baalim.





> Si par "réclamer" tu veux dire "demander gentiment", ça pourrait marcher... (Mais attention à ne pas marcher sur les pieds de certains chatouilleux du topic)


Non mais en vrai je veux rien. C'était juste pour emmerder les chatouilleux  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou



----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso God Eater Burst 2 m'intéresse, mais pas le reste, si jamais on peut monter une association de vautours.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et puis j'allais pas m'abaisser au point de faire une offrande à Baalim

----------


## Gloppy

> Perso God Eater Burst 2 m'intéresse, mais pas le reste, si jamais on peut monter une association de vautours.


Envoie-moi un MP si tu n'as pas déjà fait main-basse sur une clé  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

> Et il y a l'excellent Splasher .


Je vais l'attendre sur cpcgift (en mode morfale) alors...  ::P:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et puis j'allais pas m'abaisser au point de faire une offrande à Baalim


J'allais presque demander un truc, et puis j'ai vu ca...

----------


## nova

> Perso God Eater Burst 2 m'intéresse, mais pas le reste, si jamais on peut monter une association de vautours.


On doit etre nombreux dans ce cas vu qu'il est surement celui qui a été le moins soldé and co. Bon perso mafia 3 je l'ai eu avec mon GPU  ::ninja::

----------


## fatalix41

Mafia 3est vraiment sympa mais j'ai déjà.... Deux ex, j'ai commencé en version tipiak pour essayer mais j'ai un peu de mal à me mettre dedans (j'attends qu'il tombe a 5e). God eater 2 a l'air sympa mais ne vaut pas l'investissement pour ce seul jeu.....

Bref, sans moi de mois ci.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai déjà Mankind Divided et Mafia 3. Je file mettre mon abonnement en pause  ::): 

Et j'ai bien fait de m'abstenir sur ce bundle-ci.

----------


## fletch2099

> Honnêtement, on se demande encore quels jeux tu n'as pas... (à l'exception de deux ou trois "perles" made in Groupees, peut-être) 
> 
> J'ai bien aimé le trailer de *Drawkanoid*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiKbUyZQvNc


Tu es mauvaise langue, une fois j'ai joué à un jeu et dans les amis qui jouent à ce jeu, il y avait même pas Baalim!
Sinon rapport au montlly, le deux ex est pas à 6 euros sur steam?

----------


## PoOpsS

Si quelqu'un ne veut pas de Splasher, je suis prêt à lui racheter via paybal  :;): 

Edit : Merci à Gloppy !

----------


## Vaykadji

*Styx: Shards Of Darkness* à 13,59€ sur Steam, soit 3€ de moins que le précédent prix le moins cher.

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau VR Bundle XXI
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180302

Préco lancée (3$) pour le Be mine bundle 33 chez groupees.
https://groupees.com/bm33

Apparemment, 6 jeux et un albums dont:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/39...ld_Cup_Tennis/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/586880/Mini_Ghost/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/52..._Misfortunate/

Je ne suis guère esbaudi  ::sad::

----------


## Mastaba

> Ouais puis 30€ à -50% pour un jeu sorti il y a 1 an c'est pas sérieux. Et pourtant j'ai grave envie d'y jouer mais pas à ce prix là.


Pareil, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai tout simplement jamais vu en version boite nulle part.
Un jeu non dispo en magasin (alors qu'une version physique existe) et seulement à 69.99€ en dématérialisé lolno.
30€ c'est juste un peu moins que la plupart des AAA le jour de leur sortie en version boite dans les magasins quoi.

----------


## Baalim

> Pareil, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai tout simplement jamais vu en version boite nulle part.
> Un jeu non dispo en magasin (alors qu'une version physique existe) et seulement à 69.99€ en dématérialisé lolno.
> 30€ c'est juste un peu moins que la plupart des AAA le jour de leur sortie en version boite dans les magasins quoi.


Hum, si tu parles de Nier, il me semble bien l'avoir vu en fnac notamment.


Pour ceux qui n'ont pas regardé leurs emails, Humble a ajouté *Incredible Machine Mega Pack & Indiana Jones® and the Fate of Atlantis* au humble trove

----------


## Oldnoobie

Comme quoi, quand on cherche, on Trove.

----------


## Paradox

> Quel patch ? 
> Je n'ai, dans mes souvenirs, rencontré aucun bug sur toute ma partie.


Euh, entre autres, l'upscaling degueu en full-screen, le framerate aux fraises, etc. Merci au fix FAR au passage, ca allegeait la souffrance.

----------


## Bibik

> Hum, si tu parles de Nier, il me semble bien l'avoir vu en fnac notamment.


Ouais la version boite est rare (l'inverse d'un jeu Bethesda que tu trouveras en 15 exemplaires dans chaque hypermarché) donc le prix est resté pendant longtemps à 60 euralles . J'ai pu en chopper un le premier jour des soldes sur le site de la fnac à -50% mais c'est vraiment pour avoir une version physique (la jaquette est réversible ! Quoi, c'est pas un argument de vente ça ?  :Bave: ). Mlaintenant, je doute qu'elle soit simplement trouvable.

----------


## Baalim

> Euh, entre autres, l'upscaling degueu en full-screen, le framerate aux fraises, etc. Merci au fix FAR au passage, ca allegeait la souffrance.


Ahh tu viens de me rappeler un truc. J'avais effectivement installé ce truc peu de temps après.

Le jeu est à 24.32 sur amazon US!:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KUAMF66


Pour les amateurs de jeux android, le plutôt réputé Demon's rise 2 est actuellement à 0.79 €
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...sOfChaos&hl=fr

https://kickmygeek.com/test-jeu/android/demon-s-rise-2


Pas cher, pas top, sniper ghost warrior à 0.67 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/snip...am-key--1743-1

----------


## Enguerrand

En parlant du Humble Monthly, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur Steamspy du nombre d'utilisateurs de deux jeux du monthly du mois dernier, Owlboy et Snake Pass (deux jeux avec peu d'utilisateurs avant le monthly et dont les prix n'ont pas ou peu varié durant la période) et on constate un pic d'activation de plus de 200 000 copies ! Vu le peu de variations le mois précédent (et je le répète, pas de soldes au moment du pic), on peut raisonnablement penser qu'il s'agit des abonnés du Monthly (à moins qu'une donnée m'échappe?). 200 000 abonnés, je n'aurai pas imaginé autant... Et 200 000 x 12$ cela représente une belle rente.

(désolé pour le hors sujet)

----------


## Vaykadji

> En parlant du Humble Monthly, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur Steamspy du nombre d'utilisateurs de deux jeux du monthly du mois dernier, Owlboy et Snake Pass (deux jeux avec peu d'utilisateurs avant le monthly et dont les prix n'ont pas ou peu varié durant la période) et on constate un pic d'activation de plus de 200 000 copies ! Vu le peu de variations le mois précédent (et je le répète, pas de soldes au moment du pic), on peut raisonnablement penser qu'il s'agit des abonnés du Monthly (à moins qu'une donnée m'échappe?). 200 000 abonnés, je n'aurai pas imaginé autant... Et 200 000 x 12$ cela représente une belle rente.
> 
> (désolé pour le hors sujet)


Si c'est du win-win-win-win-win, pourquoi pas? 

win: les joueurs y trouvent leur compte pour 12$
win: y'a du pognon qui part aux charités
win: humble gagne sa vie
win: les développeurs bradent leur prix de clés groupées parce qu'ils savent qu'ils vont en vendre 200.000
win: les clés sont des clés steam, ce qui permet à Gabie de garder des clients qui achèteront probablement autre chose chez lui

----------


## Kargadum

> En parlant du Humble Monthly, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur Steamspy du nombre d'utilisateurs de deux jeux du monthly du mois dernier, Owlboy et Snake Pass (deux jeux avec peu d'utilisateurs avant le monthly et dont les prix n'ont pas ou peu varié durant la période) et on constate un pic d'activation de plus de 200 000 copies ! Vu le peu de variations le mois précédent (et je le répète, pas de soldes au moment du pic), on peut raisonnablement penser qu'il s'agit des abonnés du Monthly (à moins qu'une donnée m'échappe?). 200 000 abonnés, je n'aurai pas imaginé autant... Et 200 000 x 12$ cela représente une belle rente.
> 
> (désolé pour le hors sujet)


Sans parler des clefs gardées en stock pour des activations tardives, des échanges, voir des reventes!

----------


## schouffy

Je suis étonné (en bien) que les studios et éditeurs laissent de gros jeux assez récents partir dans le HM. Je pense quand même que ça représente un petit manque à gagner pour eux, même s'ils gagnent en visibilité.

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis étonné (en bien) que les studios et éditeurs laissent de gros jeux assez récents partir dans le HM. Je pense quand même que ça représente un petit manque à gagner pour eux, même s'ils gagnent en visibilité.


Faut pas trop se leurrer. A de rares exceptions, les jeux (et surtout les AAA et AA) font l'essentiels de leurs ventes sur les premières semaines/ premiers mois.

Le reste, ce sont les bradages successifs et les passages en bundles et c'est plus pour faire vivre la marque sur la durée qu'autre chose.


The Comat recut à 9$
https://www.gog.com/game/the_coma_recut

----------


## machiavel24

> Faut pas trop se leurrer. A de rares exceptions, les jeux (et surtout les AAA et AA) font l'essentiels de leurs ventes sur les premières semaines/ premiers mois.


Je ne sais plus où je l'avais lu, mais l'essentiel des ventes sont lors des précommandes (d'où les bonus soi disant exclusifs) et les deux premières semaines pour les très gros jeux (le temps de la hype et des tests élogieux  ::ninja::  ). Ensuite, c'est la braderie pour gonfler les chiffres de vente plutôt que le chiffre d'affaires (la hype est tombée et la réalité révélée  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur du windows store, tile rider, puzzle game, est gratos :
*https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...?wa=wsignin1.0*

----------


## Graouu

> Euh, entre autres, l'upscaling degueu en full-screen, le framerate aux fraises, etc. Merci au fix FAR au passage, ca allegeait la souffrance.


Si vous vous arrêtez à la technique pour un jeu comme Nier Automata, vous avez raison, ne l'achetez pas. Il ne vous vous apportera rien.

----------


## Carnod

> De toute façon une fois qu'il est la tu aura un peu de temps au début quand il fait que pioncer...apres tu peux descendre ton pc a la cave


faut avoir une cave. Damn. Je vais en creuser une.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si vous vous arrêtez à la technique pour un jeu comme Nier Automata, vous avez raison, ne l'achetez pas. Il ne vous vous apportera rien.


Je sais pas, ça me parait pas être à ce point une insulte à la sensibilité des fans que de signaler à ceux qui voudraient l'acheter que le portage PC de Nier Automata:

Est légèrement moins réussi visuellement que la version d'origine et a des bugs graphiques. (Osef total)Exige un PC puissant et un patch amateur à configurer manuellement pour simplement arriver à maintenir la cible de 60 FPS autour de laquelle le jeu a été développé. (tout de suite moins osef)A des problèmes de stuttering et des chutes même sur ces configurations: Avec un Core I5-6600k et une GTX 1080 je me suis rapidement résigné à de plus en plus souvent descendre vers les 45-50 FPS même en 1080p.Se joue très difficilement au clavier-souris, (malgré des efforts honorables donc ça va) est touché par de nombreux bugs et crashs potentiels avec ou sans patch amateur. (Déjà ça va moins)N'a pas été et ne sera pas patché correctement par Square Enix en dépit de ventes excellentes et du nombre considérable de problèmes signalés par les utilisateurs. A la place ils ont sorti un DLC.

C'est le jeu que j'ai préféré en 2017 et je le recommanderais à n'importe-qui, mais celui qui a une PS4 devrait l'acheter sur PS4 et celui qui n'en a pas devrait savoir dans quoi il s'embarque avant de donner ses sous pour un portage défaillant et abandonné dont les problèmes peuvent fortement impacter la jouabilité selon qu'il ait de la chance ou non.

----------


## Eradan

Ah bah je vais le virer de ma wishlist, vu le retour.

----------


## Baalim

> Ah bah je vais le virer de ma wishlist, vu le retour.


Uniquement si tu as une ps4 sous le coude. Malgré les défaillances du portage pc (que je n'ai pas trop ressenties en jouant avec le patch FAR), le jeu est fantastique.
Et je rappelle qu'il est actuellement à 24.4 €uros sur amazon US. N'hésitez pas à gratter un peu de fric à squenix.

Un otaku bundle qui a l'air moins moisi que d'hab (à prendre avec des pincettes).
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-16

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'ai une config bien en dessous de Clear et pourtant je n'ai rencontré aucun probleme ou ralentissement. C'est vraiment au cas par cas...

----------


## Eradan

Le jeu n'a plus de support après même pas un an malgré des bugs majeurs, ça mérite une suppression. Et ma dernière console était la Dreamcast  ::siffle::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je vais quand même préciser pour pas qu'on m'accuse d'avoir privé une personne de l'expérience la plus émotionnellement émotionnante de sa vie: Le jeu j'ai pu y passer un peu moins de quarante heures et le terminer avec relativement peu de crashs et sans bugs bloquants, (Merci FAR) et c'était à aucun moment injouable. Par contre le manque de polish se ressent et le problème c'est surtout qu'il y en a qui ont eu beaucoup moins de chance que moi ou Baalim, et comme ça semble être la loterie d'un PC à l'autre, il faut vraiment acheter le jeu en étant prêt à dégainer le bouton de remboursement si il se trouve qu'il n'aime pas votre PC.

----------


## Baalim

Vu ce que je lis, il est peut-être plus prudent de payer un peu plus cher et de le prendre sur Steam

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur du windows store, tile rider, puzzle game, est gratos :
> *https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...?wa=wsignin1.0*


Y'a pas à dire, Microsoft a bien su s'inspirer de la compétition (Humble, Twitch, GOG) et a trouvé LA perle rare à offrir sur son store pour attirer les joueurs sur sa plate-forme  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a pas à dire, Microsoft a bien su s'inspirer de la compétition (Humble, Twitch, GOG) et a trouvé LA perle rare à offrir sur son store pour attirer les joueurs sur sa plate-forme


En même temps, je suis presque sûr que tu ne l'avais pas déjà  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, j'étais super chaud pour acheter Nier, mais au vu de ce que je lis ici je vais aussi le virer de ma wishlist: si Baalim a aimé, c'est forcément de la bouse  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, j'étais super chaud pour acheter Nier, mais au vu de ce que je lis ici je vais aussi le virer de ma wishlist: si Baalim a aimé, c'est forcément de la bouse


Dans ce cas, je te conseille among the sleep que j'ai profondément haï  ::siffle::

----------


## Mastaba

> Bon, j'étais super chaud pour acheter Nier, mais au vu de ce que je lis ici je vais aussi le virer de ma wishlist: si Baalim a aimé, c'est forcément de la bouse


D'ailleurs Baalim a bien aimé Prey.  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur du windows store, tile rider, puzzle game, est gratos :
> *https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...?wa=wsignin1.0*


Grand fou!

----------


## Baalim

> D'ailleurs Baalim a bien aimé Prey.


C'était preysque génial  ::wub::

----------


## FB74

> C'était preysque génial


Je relance d'un Elvis Preysley.  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

T'es vraiment prey à tout.

----------


## Supergounou

Mastaba je ne te remercie pas, tous ces jeux de mots me mettent la preyssion  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

Hey, y a preyscription sur toutes ses blagues. On les a déjà toutes faites sur le topic du jeu.

----------


## Baalim

> Et y a preyscription sur toutes ses blagues. On les a déjà toutes faites sur le topic du jeu.


Et avant même la sortie du jeu... C'était de la preyscience  ::O:

----------


## Nanaki

Ça y est ça recommence, c'était preyvisible!

----------


## maxtidus10

Punaise je suis un peu taré moi... Je viens de dépenser 103 euros en jeux final fantasy avec les -50%, j'ai acheté 14 jeux FF par pur nostalgie fanboyesque...

----------


## Ruvon

::O:  Au moins tu pourras nous dire lequel est le meilleur  ::ninja:: 

Si t'as craqué sur Steam, tu peux encore envisager le remboursement  ::siffle::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Punaise je suis un peu taré moi... Je viens de dépenser 103 euros en jeux final fantasy avec les -50%, j'ai acheté 14 jeux FF par pur nostalgie fanboyesque...


 ::O:

----------


## maxtidus10

Oui je pourrais, mais ce qui fait que je suis vraiment fou, c'est que je ne regrette même pas mon achat  :Lime: 
M'enfin effectivement je pourrais devenir un expert en la matière. Actuellement, j'ai fini 7 jeux FF, la plupart quand j'étais jeune. On verra ce que ça donnera quand je les (re)ferais  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Oui je pourrais, mais ce qui fait que je suis vraiment fou, c'est que je ne regrette même pas mon achat 
> M'enfin effectivement je pourrais devenir un expert en la matière. Actuellement, j'ai fini 7 jeux FF, la plupart quand j'étais jeune. On verra ce que ça donnera quand je les (re)ferais


Prépare-toi psychologiquement avant de lancer le V, surtout si tu as des souvenirs d'époque.
Fais le vide dans ton esprit et efface l'existence de rpg maker et de ses tiles dégueulasses.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Punaise je suis un peu taré moi... Je viens de dépenser 103 euros en jeux final fantasy avec les -50%, j'ai acheté 14 jeux FF par pur nostalgie fanboyesque...


Alors que pour le même prix je viens de dégoter Athena en God Cloth. Bienvenu au club zinzins.

----------


## Baalim

> Alors que pour le même prix je viens de dégoter Athena en God Cloth. Bienvenu au club zinzins.


OldNoobie vainqueur par KO  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

> Punaise je suis un peu taré moi... Je viens de dépenser 103 euros en jeux final fantasy avec les -50%, j'ai acheté 14 jeux FF par pur nostalgie fanboyesque...


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...us-inavouables
Ça vaut de l'or!

----------


## Baalim

Vermintide 2 : 18.34 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/warhammer-vermintide-2

----------


## Paradox

> Si vous vous arrêtez à la technique pour un jeu comme Nier Automata, vous avez raison, ne l'achetez pas. Il ne vous vous apportera rien.


Ca n'est RIEN a voir avec la technique, plutot avec les conditions de jeu. Du coup, ton experience s'en trouve alteree, l'idee n'etant pas d'avoir un rendu 4K@120FPS, mais le stuttering de l'image, du son, une sensation de "flou" artificielle (parce que tu es en full screen et pas en bordeless windowed), des baisses de framerate, clipping en cinematiques, etc. te pourrissent legerement tes parties.

----------


## Galgu

> Si quelqu'un ne veut pas de Splasher, je suis prêt à lui racheter via paybal 
> 
> Edit : Merci à Gloppy !



J'arrive après la guerre, mais pareil  ::):  merci

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Vermintide 1 en promo à 7€... jusqu'au 1er avril !  ::ninja::  http://store.steampowered.com/app/235540/

----------


## pipoop

Nier...bof
L'histoire m'as autant touche qu'une sardine dans une boite
Le gameplay est sympa mais ça reste un bta tout ce qu'il y as de plus classique..je l'ai faut pour avoir plusieurs...ok thanks by uninstall
(et j'ai eu aucun problème avec le jeu sauf ralentissement surprise a quelques moment du jeu si je le laissait tourner trop longtemps et je l'ai pas patche)

----------


## Anonyme112

> Ca n'est RIEN a voir avec la technique, plutot avec les conditions de jeu. Du coup, ton experience s'en trouve alteree, l'idee n'etant pas d'avoir un rendu 4K@120FPS, mais le stuttering de l'image, du son, une sensation de "flou" artificielle (parce que tu es en full screen et pas en bordeless windowed), des baisses de framerate, clipping en cinematiques, etc. te pourrissent legerement tes parties.


Je n'ai rien de tout ça avec le fix.

----------


## maxtidus10

> Vermintide 1 en promo à 7€... jusqu'au 1er avril !  http://store.steampowered.com/app/235540/


Ou alors le gift encore en cours ici http://cpcgifts.ovh/giveaway?gaID=5825007288582144  ::siffle:: 




> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...us-inavouables
> Ça vaut de l'or!



Ahah je ne connaissais pas ce topic, je vais y faire ma confession  ::P:

----------


## sticky-fingers

NBA Playgrounds a 4.99$ sur wingamestore : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...A-Playgrounds/

----------


## Baalim

> NBA Playgrounds a 4.99$ sur wingamestore : https://www.wingamestore.com/product...A-Playgrounds/


Un peu moins cher sur voidu  :;):

----------


## Wolverine

*Halcyon 6* à *5$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Ou alors le gift encore en cours ici http://cpcgifts.ovh/giveaway?gaID=5825007288582144 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah je ne connaissais pas ce topic, je vais y faire ma confession


l'inscription est ouverte à tous ?  ::ninja::

----------


## maxtidus10

> l'inscription est ouverte à tous ?


Ouep, tu as juste à voir les conditions que je qualifierai de "légères"^^

----------


## Baalim

> *Halcyon 6* à *5$* chez chrono.gg


Arh, je suis grillé  ::sad:: 
https://www.chrono.gg/

Je précise qu'il s'agit de la version lightspeed (version revue et corrigée) avec son ost et son artbook

The longest jouney et dreamfall pour 5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...t-journey-pack

----------


## Paradox

> Je n'ai rien de tout ça avec le fix.


Justement, c'est pour ca qu'on en parlait : Baalim ne se rappelait pas des problemes et d'avoir installe le fix.

----------


## Hyeud

> The longest jouney et dreamfall pour 5 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...t-journey-pack


Merci ! Malgré 2 tentatives, j'ai jamais fini TLJ, Dreamfall, j'ai travaillé dessus, donc je l'ai joué jusqu'à en dégueuler de la Zoé et pourtant, je me souviens de quasi rien du tout, mais vu que le 3ème épisode est là, fini la série et, parait-il, est loin d'être pourri.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci ! Malgré 2 tentatives, j'ai jamais fini TLJ, Dreamfall, j'ai travaillé dessus, donc je l'ai joué jusqu'à en dégueuler de la Zoé et pourtant, je me souviens de quasi rien du tout, mais vu que le 3ème épisode est là, fini la série et, parait-il, est loin d'être pourri.



Ah fais attention, le pack.ne comprend que les.deux premiers.

Mes félicitations pour le deuxième opus quue j'avais bien apprécié en son temps  :;): 

Disgaea 6.74€
C'est moche mais c'est génial
http://store.steampowered.com/app/40...sgaea_PC___PC/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Ouep, tu as juste à voir les conditions que je qualifierai de "légères"^^


c'est généreux, je m'inscris pour voir  ::):

----------


## Baalim

A story about my uncle à 0.5€
A ce tarif, impossible de passer à côté
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/a-...about-my-uncle

 Je rappelle au petit Indie gala que j'attends toujours mon Bundle de merde du lundi  :Emo: 


South park, la grosse annale du destin le.jeu de la vie à 30€
https://2game.com/eu/south-parktm-th...f=cj-affiliate


Act of aggression ahem reboot à 6.73€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/act-...am-key--2824-1

Xcom 2 à 10€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-1

Battlefleet gothic adama à 8.83€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/batt...am-key--2974-1

Kbyte à 0.74€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/415090/KByte/

Ahoy, promo sur les «sea dog»
https://www.gog.com/game/sea_dogs

----------


## odji

> Kbyte à 0.74€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/415090/KByte/
> [/url]


cute! je prend merci  :;):

----------


## KaiN34

> Xcom 2 à 10€
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom...am-key--2896-1


 ::o: 

Par contre t'es tellement accro aux promo que tu les cherches même sur les UK et DE de Gamesplanet ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Par contre t'es tellement accro aux promo que tu les cherches même sur les UK et DE de Gamesplanet ?


Je crois qu'il se fait aider par une armée de robots (ou d'aliens, on ne sait pas trop)...

----------


## FB74

> Je crois qu'il se fait aider par une armée de robots (ou d'aliens, on ne sait pas trop)...


Baalim est un bot, on vous l'a déjà dit pourtant...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## rduburo

> Je crois qu'il se fait aider par une armée de robots (ou d'aliens, on ne sait pas trop)...


Dans les bas-fonds ou il descend, il vaut mieux avoir une paire de bots !

----------


## fatalix41

> Baalim est un bot, on vous l'a déjà dit pourtant...


Cette phrase est elle une insulte pour Baalim ou pour les bots? Argumentez votre dissertation....

Temps de l'épreuve: 4 heures.

----------


## FB74

> Cette phrase est elle une insulte pour Baalim ou pour les bots? Argumentez votre dissertation....
> 
> Temps de l'épreuve: 4 heures.


Baalim avait failli réussir le test de Turing pour l'IA, sauf qu'il s'est fait piéger sur une question sur l'Atari ST quand il a dit que c'était une super machine.

Là, forcément...  :ouaiouai: 








 ::trollface::

----------


## fletch2099

> Baalim avait failli réussir le test de Turing pour l'IA, sauf qu'il s'est fait piéger sur une question sur l'Atari ST quand il a dit que c'était une super machine.
> 
> Là, forcément...


Je confirme, il a bien réussit son test de turing, même ce jeu là, il l'a!!!!

----------


## Baalim

Bande de maychans ! 





Je croyais que steam déconnait mais non, il n'y a vraiment que 5 3 promotions ce lundi ?  ::O:

----------


## pipoop

J'allais poser la question mais je suis pas le seul...grosse session solde en approche chez Steam?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'allais poser la question mais je suis pas le seul...grosse session solde en approche chez Steam?


Je me suis posée la meme question, mais apparement y'a un gros bug... vu que y'a plein de trucs en soldes mais ils n'apparaissent pas dans la liste des deals :/

----------


## Baalim

J'avais regardé et, apparemment, les prochaines ne sont pas prévues avant juin.

Bundle lost phone stories pour 3€
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...Phone_Stories/

----------


## neophus

Act of aggression il est bon ? style command and conquer generals plus ou moins ?

----------


## banditbandit

Life Is Strange: Before the Storm Édition Limitée à 29.99 € en préco chez mamazon, c'est le prix le plus bas à ma connaissance.

----------


## FB74

*Hellstorm Bundle* chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/hellstorm-bundle

----------


## Vaykadji

> Life Is Strange: Before the Storm Édition Limitée à 29.99 € en préco chez mamazon, c'est le prix le plus bas à ma connaissance.





> L'édition limitée inclut : [...] *Le premier épisode de la première saison de Life is Strange





> Life is Strange: episode 1 FREE!


 :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Neptunia VII deluxe à 6.34 €
Autant dire qu'il n'est jamais tombé aussi bas.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...deluxe-edition

----------


## Galgu

> Neptunia VII deluxe à 6.34 €
> Autant dire qu'il n'est jamais tombé aussi bas.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...deluxe-edition


Tu recommandes ?




> *Hellstorm Bundle* chez Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/hellstorm-bundle


des trus que vous recommandez ?

----------


## nova

> Tu recommandes ?
> 
> 
> 
> des trus que vous recommandez ?


Jamais entendu parler d'aucun jeu de ce bundle , dans le genre bundle de jeux no name il fait fort  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Jamais entendu parler d'aucun jeu de ce bundle , dans le genre bundle de jeux no name il fait fort


 Il y en a au moins quatre dans le lot qui sont régulièrement bradés à moins d'un euro quand ils ne sont pas offerts.

Bref, c'est vraiment du bundle Low cost

----------


## FB74

> Il y en a au moins quatre dans le lot qui sont régulièrement bradés à moins d'un euro quand ils ne sont pas offerts.
> 
> Bref, c'est vraiment du bundle Low cost


Du Baalim Bundle...  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Du Baalim Bundle...


Outrage à personne dépositaire du bon goût  :Boom: 

Ahh ?
Un bundle bizarre signé sekai project à 10€  :Bave: 
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ous_Creatures/

De quoi on parlait, au fait ?

----------


## madgic

Est ce qu'un bot peut être considéré comme une personne ?

Vous avez 4 heures  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Magic Baalim Sound Music Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...music-software

 :Emo:

----------


## fatalix41

Idem  ::'(:

----------


## Kaede

Ca reste carrément pas cher par rapport aux prix habituels de ces softs, nan ?
(c'est tout blindé de DRM / activations serveurs etc. par contre je suppose...)

----------


## Whiskey

> Magic Baalim Sound Music Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...music-software


Beau bundle, soundforge pro 11 a moins de 30 € c'est une très bonne affaire.

----------


## Kargadum

> Magic Baalim Sound Music Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...music-software


$1,117 Woot  ::o:

----------


## FB74

> Beau bundle, soundforge pro 11 a moins de 30 € c'est une très bonne affaire.


C'est clair, mais il faut en avoir l'usage.

----------


## FixB

Vous savez comment Acid Pro ou Samplitude Pro X2 Silver se comparent aux autres DAW? (je n'y connais rien, mais j'ai justement installé un PC pour mon fils et je cherchais un DAW à bas prix - le seul soft qu'il connait est  Pro Tools... et ça pique un peu!)?

----------


## Whiskey

> Vous savez comment Acid Pro ou Samplitude Pro X2 Silver se comparent aux autres DAW? (je n'y connais rien, mais j'ai justement installé un PC pour mon fils et je cherchais un DAW à bas prix - le seul soft qu'il connait est  Pro Tools... et ça pique un peu!)?


Je connais pas samplitude, ni acid (je suis pas dans la branche audio) mais j'entend beaucoup de bien de mixcraft comme DAW. Il me semble que la version standard sur steam est en promo, mais la pro est pas trop chere (hors steam).

https://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21...8_Home_Studio/

----------


## Bentic

> Vous savez comment Acid Pro ou Samplitude Pro X2 Silver se comparent aux autres DAW? (je n'y connais rien, mais j'ai justement installé un PC pour mon fils et je cherchais un DAW à bas prix - le seul soft qu'il connait est  Pro Tools... et ça pique un peu!)?


Je ne connais pas non plus, mais je recommande fortement Reaper.
Disponible sur Windows, Mac, et fonctionne sans problème avec WINE sur Linux, utilisable indéfiniment en version d'évaluation sans contraintes, et coûte $60 pour une utilisation personnelle ou commerciale si on ne gagne pas plus de $20000 par an.
Il ne propose pas de banque de sons et d'instruments virtuels de base, comme d'autres DAW mais est très complet niveau fonctionnalités, compatible avec les plugins au format VST, VST3, AU, DX, et JS, et a une interface très intuitive qui suit la philosophie de Vegas et Sound Forge, par exemple.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je recommande également Reaper, c'est ce que j'utilise aussi. Du coup pas trop d'intérêt pour ce bundle je trouve...

----------


## Baalim

Crashday redline, 4.69 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-CRASHDA...edline-edition


Wut ???
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...h_of_Wizardry/

Wizrogue est un jeu Taito ? 
Taito ?  :Emo:

----------


## Mastaba

> Act of aggression il est bon ? style command and conquer generals plus ou moins ?


C'est le genre C&C Generals oui (et Act of War du même studio), surtout pour le reboot edition parce que l'original a plusieurs ressources.
C'est pas mal oui (mais pas non plus inoubliable) mais je sais pas si il y a encore des mises à jour et si il reste beaucoup de joueurs.
T'as le topic CPC aussi:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...e-%28re%29boot

----------


## azack

> Wut ???
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...h_of_Wizardry/
> 
> Wizrogue est un jeu Taito ? 
> Taito ?


C'est un homonyme, c'est pas possible!
Ils me doivent un paquet de pièces ces enfoirés  ::cry::

----------


## Orkestra

*Devil May Cry HD* dispo sur Twitch pour les abonnés prime j'imagine.
(Du coup, question : tous les jeux qu'ils "distribuent" s'installent via leur plateforme ou ils donnent parfois des clefs steam ou autre ?)

----------


## FixB

Merci pour les retours sur le humble bundle du moment  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je recommande également Reaper, c'est ce que j'utilise aussi. Du coup pas trop d'intérêt pour ce bundle je trouve...


Sauf que là tu as un DAW pour 20$ au lieu de 60$?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ça ne compte pas le fait d'utiliser Reaper sans payer la licence.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Beau bundle, soundforge pro 11 a moins de 30 € c'est une très bonne affaire.


La petite note en bas (sur le fait que des choses montrées sur la vidéo ne sont pas présentes dans la version Humble) laisse planer des doutes sur ce que l'on a réellement avec cette version.

----------


## Yoryze

> *Devil May Cry HD* dispo sur Twitch (...) leur plateforme ou ils donnent parfois des clefs steam ou autre ?


Leur launcher seulement, malheureusement.

----------


## neophus

> C'est le genre C&C Generals oui (et Act of War du même studio), surtout pour le reboot edition parce que l'original a plusieurs ressources.
> C'est pas mal oui (mais pas non plus inoubliable) mais je sais pas si il y a encore des mises à jour et si il reste beaucoup de joueurs.
> T'as le topic CPC aussi:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...e-%28re%29boot


Merci pour l'info, je verrai peut être une prochaine fois lors d'une autre promo alors

----------


## Baalim

Je dis ça, je dis rien mais il existe un programme "prime jeune" qui permet aux jeunes de 18 à 24 ans de bénéficier gratuitement d'amazon prime pendant 6 mois  ::siffle:: 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custom...deId=202060680

Ça fait pas cher le Devil may cry et le jeu qui va être proposé gratuitement le 15 mars prochain...


Sinon, Mirage, arcane warfare à 4 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/368420

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau synthwave bundle (musique, donc) en préco à 2 $
https://groupees.com/synth11

Le premier album dévoilé est :
https://danieldeluxe.bandcamp.com/al...of-retribution

I fell from gace, 5.25 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...from-grace-pc/

Critiques.... nuancées.


L'étrange Revhead est à 7 € chez GMG
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/revhead-789/

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je dis ça, je dis rien mais il existe un programme "prime jeune" qui permet aux jeunes de 18 à 24 ans de bénéficier gratuitement d'amazon prime pendant 6 mois 
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custom...deId=202060680
> 
> Ça fait pas cher le Devil may cry et le jeu qui va être proposé gratuitement le 15 mars prochain...


Alors par contre il faut comme ça été précisé au dessus utiliser leur launcher à chaque lancement, (pas trop intrusif donc ça va) et surtout il semble que le portage de Devil May Cry soit vraiment pas top du tout. J'ai essayé rapidement, tous les éléments d'interface et les vidéos sont en basse résolution, on peut pas aller au delà de 1080p, il y a pas de Synchronisation verticale, pas de filtrage anisotrope, le jeu tourne en accéléré si t'as une fréquence de rafraichissement au dessus des 60Hz...

Faut voir si Gedosato et Rivatuner permettent de régler certains de ces problèmes, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression de voir le jeu tourner sur un émulateur sans les avantages de l'émulation. (Parce que visiblement il y a aussi pas mal de bugs) Ça reste "gratuit" vu que j'avais Amazon Prime de base, mais ça m'a bien dissuadé d'acheter la compilation alors que je comptais la prendre à la base. Au moins ça fait office de démo si vous étiez hypé par l'arrivée des épisodes PS2 sur PC à la seule condition que les portages fassent le travail.

----------


## Whiskey

> Sauf que là tu as un DAW pour 20$ au lieu de 60$?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et ça ne compte pas le fait d'utiliser Reaper sans payer la licence. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


En fait il manque juste quelques plugin offert avec la version pro du site, mais soundforge pro reste tout de meme complet. C'est un peu comme VEGAS sur steam, tu a la pro mais pas les plugin offert sur le site. Pour le prix on va pas etre difficile  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je dis ça, je dis rien mais il existe un programme "prime jeune" qui permet aux jeunes de 18 à 24 ans de bénéficier gratuitement d'amazon prime pendant 6 mois 
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custom...deId=202060680


Et 24€ par an après ces 6 mois, en ayant en plus d'Amazon Prime tous les avantages de Twitch Prime (ce qui inclut des contenus gratos pour tout un tas de jeu comme Overwatch ou Fortnite, quelques jeux gratuits, et un abonnement gratuit à une chaîne de votre choix, ce qui coûte normalement presque 5 boules). Donc même en dehors de l'offre d'essai, Prime Jeunes, ça se rentabilise vite.

----------


## nova

Vous etes en train de dire que vous mentez sur votre age ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Vous etes en train de dire que vous mentez sur votre age ?


 Non, uniquement que les jeunes, c'est rien que des salauds qui payent moins cher  :Boom:

----------


## La Chouette

> Vous etes en train de dire que vous mentez sur votre age ?


Je suis encore jeune, moi, môôôôssieur. J'ai plus qu'un an à en profiter, mais je suis encore jeune  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> Vous etes en train de dire que vous mentez sur votre age ?


Les geeks sont d'éternels adolescents, donc peut-on parler de mensonge ?  ::ninja:: 



[/ Note pour moi-même: Penser à développer le concept de cercueil connecté, marché possible]

----------


## nova

> Non, uniquement que les jeunes, c'est rien que des salauds qui payent moins cher


Heuresement ya pas de tarif militaire chez Amazon ni retraités  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Euuuuh... un bundle ?
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heuresement ya pas de tarif militaire chez Amazon ni retraités


Il est trop tôt pour parler d'un tarif cheminots sans prendre de modobell ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KaiN34

> *Devil May Cry HD* dispo sur Twitch pour les abonnés prime j'imagine.
> (Du coup, question : tous les jeux qu'ils "distribuent" s'installent via leur plateforme ou ils donnent parfois des clefs steam ou autre ?)


Ils faisaient ça au début pour les packs bonus Hearthstone ou les skins Overwatch mais il se sont aperçus qu'il y avait refourgue des clés, du coup maintenant tu dois tout lier à ton compte Twitch et effectivement pour les jeux passer par leur launcher...

----------


## Magnarrok

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé ? 

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Bundle à 4,99€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-mordor-bundle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

avec les 18 DLC !!

----------


## Graouu

> Heuresement ya pas de tarif militaire chez Amazon ni retraités


Y a un tarif fonctionnaire par contre plutôt avantageux  ::trollface::

----------


## Bentic

> Sauf que là tu as un DAW pour 20$ au lieu de 60$?
> Et ça ne compte pas le fait d'utiliser Reaper sans payer la licence.


Mais est-il meilleur ?  ::ninja:: 
Non mais la version d'évaluation, c'est juste pour tester  ::P: 

Sinon, comme d'habitude, il vaut mieux tester les différents programmes en évaluation, voir l'interface et la manière de travailler qui nous plaît le plus avant de passer à la caisse.
Magix Music Maker EDM Edition est à $1, mais est-ce que ce sera suffisant ou plaisant à utiliser sur le long terme ?
Je ne peux pas dire pour ACID Pro, mais Reaper est une valeur sûre.



> Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Bundle à 4,99€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-mordor-bundle
> 
> avec les 18 DLC !!


Même à €2,99!
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sh...e-year-edition

----------


## Baalim

Broforce 4 pack à 10$
https://chrono.gg/

 C'est cadeau.

 Vu la politique menée par valve ces dernières années, j'aimerais dire que plus rien ne me surprend mais, en fait, ça arrive toujours  :tired: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...Talk_to_Girls/

----------


## CryZy

Je vais faire mon propre jeu si ça continue.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Je vais faire mon propre jeu si ça continue.


 C'est peut-être le moment de demander un partenariat canard PC  ::ninja:: 




> Apprenez à séduire les membres de la rédac et, surtout, les modérateurs. Découvrez les secrets du troll ultime qui ne se fait jamais attraper

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Broforce 4 pack à 10$
> https://chrono.gg/
> 
>  C'est cadeau.
> 
>  Vu la politique menée par valve ces dernières années, j'aimerais dire que plus rien ne me surprend mais, en fait, ça arrive toujours 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/69...Talk_to_Girls/
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1520406562


Un aperçu si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincus:

----------


## Graouu

> Un aperçu si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincus:


Hey Madame !!

----------


## Baalim

Ça vous arrive, des fois, d'acheter un truc pourri au supermarché parce que c'est en promo ?

Ben voilà, 11 clés pour un dollar
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-39

----------


## FB74

> Ça vous arrive, des fois, d'acheter un truc pourri au supermarché parce que c'est en promo ?


On a essayé de me refiler un Baalim gratos, j'ai tout de suite senti l'arnaque.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## CryZy

> Un aperçu si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincus:


Putain, mais c'est génial.  ::love:: 
J'ai eu ma barre de rire pour la semaine.

----------


## schouffy

C'est plus lié au Youtubeur qu'au jeu je pense  :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai trop envie de tester ce jeu maintenant, ça à l'air tellement con  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

Blackwake à 12€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/420290/Blackwake/

C'est probablement une bonne idée avant la sortie de sea of thieves.



Ah, au fait, j'ai essayé le remaster de *Dmc* offert sur twitch. C'est effectivement une retouche assez basique avec un lissage et des textures refaites sans que ça reste exceptionnel, un mode 169 et les mêmes vieux menus 4/3 bien dégueulasses hérités de la PlayStation 2.

À noter que la police de caractère n'a pas l'air d'avoir bougé depuis l'époque. On a donc des textures sensiblement revues et une police de caractère qui fracasse des yeux. À noter également que les textes s'affichent au fur et à mesure et qu'il est impossible de les zapper.
Ce qui est bien entendu génial lorsqu'on déclenche par mégarde plusieurs fois sur la même description.

Ma manette a été reconnue sans difficulté contrairement à certains joueurs.

Bref, ça ressemble fortement à une transposition à l'identique de la compil sortie sur xbox 360 et ps3.

En revanche, impossible de quitter le jeu sans lui exploser la tronche à grands coups de gestionnaire de tâches  :tired:

----------


## Hyeud

> Les geeks sont d'éternels adolescents, donc peut-on parler de mensonge ? 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ Note pour moi-même: Penser à développer le concept de cercueil connecté, marché possible]


Trop tard :
https://theweek.com/articles/489079/...six-feet-under

----------


## Clear_strelok

Vague de promotions pour les exclusivités Sony sur le PS Store.
C'est pas exhaustif, mais j'ai fait une liste de celles qui me paraissaient être les plus intéressantes à première vue:

* PS3 et PS4
* PS3 uniquement
* PS4 uniquement


*PS3:*

ICO Classics HD (€2,99)Shadow of the Colossus Classics HD (€2,99)The Last of Us™ Édition Game of the year (€9,99)Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (€3,99)Uncharted 3: L'illusion de Drake (€4,99)Sly Cooper: Voleurs à travers le temps (€4,99)The Sly Trilogy (€6,99)God of War Collection (€6,99)The Ratchet & Clank Trilogy (€7,99)The Jak and Daxter Trilogy (€7,99)Ratchet & Clank: Opération Destruction (€3,99)Ratchet & Clank: A Crack In Time (€4,99)Siren Blood Curse (€4,99)Tokyo Jungle (€2,99)WipEout HD (€1,99)Journey (€3,99)

*PS4:*

Until Dawn (€14,99)Horizon Zero Dawn (€19,99)The Last of Us Remastered (€19,99)God of War III Remastered (€12,99)Bloodborne: Game of the Year Edition (€19,99)Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection (€19,99)Uncharted 4: A Thief’s End (€24,99)Uncharted: The Lost Legacy (€24,99)WipEout Omega Collection (€19,99)Gravity Rush Remastered (€7,99)Gravity Rush 2 (€14,99)

----------


## f3n3k

C'est pas plutôt ici pour les ptits prix console ?

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/2...0-jour/page325

 ::blink::

----------


## Clear_strelok

On en avait parlé sur le précédent topic.  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

> Vague de promotions pour les exclusivités Sony sur le PS Store.
> C'est pas exhaustif, mais j'ai fait une liste de celles qui me paraissaient être les plus intéressantes à première vue:
> 
> * PS3 et PS4
> * PS3 uniquement
> * PS4 uniquement
> 
> 
> *PS3:*
> ...


Osef des prix sur les espèces de machin avec un clavier bizarre pour enfants!

----------


## schouffy

Je te soutiens, c'est suffisamment rare d'avoir des prix intéressants sur console pour qu'on en parle partout.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bah non, sur le PSN c'est récurrent d'avoir de très bons prix sur les trois plateformes, et parfois même sur des titres récents. Il n'y a bien que du côté de Nintendo que ça coince vraiment, et ça c'est en train de changer (un peu).

Après, voir passer ici de temps en temps des bon plans console, ça ne me gène pas.

----------


## pesos

> Osef des prix sur les espèces de machin avec un clavier bizarre pour enfants!

----------


## schouffy

> Bah non, sur le PSN c'est récurrent d'avoir de très bons prix sur les trois plateformes, et parfois même sur des titres récents. Il n'y a bien que du côté de Nintendo que ça coince vraiment, et ça c'est en train de changer (un peu).
> 
> Après, voir passer ici de temps en temps des bon plans console, ça ne me gène pas.


Pour les suivre depuis plus de 6 mois maintenant (sur psprices), c'est pas très fréquent non. On est très loin des promo PC.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Pour les suivre depuis plus de 6 mois maintenant (sur psprices), c'est pas très fréquent non. On est très loin des promo PC.


Il faut définir très fréquent dans ce cas, parce que j'en ai vu passer plusieurs avant la fin de l'année des promos comme celles-ci, et depuis que j'ai acheté ma PS3 il y a un maintenant un an j'en ai eu pour une vingtaine de jeux à très bon prix. (En fait j'ai profité de bien meilleures promos que celle-ci, par exemple celle sur les jeux japonais qui était je crois au printemps dernier et avait vraiment beaucoup à offrir, que ce soit du Persona, du Yakuza ou du Metal Gear)

----------


## schouffy

Bah par exemple, puisque tu en parles, Blood Siren est dans ma wishlist depuis plusieurs mois et il a enfin atteint un tarif intéressant ajd.
Horizon Zero Dawn également.
Et en général, en traînant sur psprices, je vois des réducs médiocres et des prix soldés deux fois supérieurs aux mêmes jeux soldés sur PC.
"Très fréquent" peut se lire "aussi fréquent que sur PC" par exemple  ::P:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ah ben Siren Blood curse je peux dire avec certitude que je l'ai vu passer au moins trois fois, et une fois (peut-être deux ?) à un meilleur prix que celui qui est proposé ce mois-ci. Principalement parce que j'ai hésité trois fois à le prendre pour finalement dire d'attendre que ma bibliothèque s'affaiblisse un peu. Encore une fois, j'ai eu une masse d'excellents jeux sur le PS store depuis l'année dernière et presque systématiquement à moins de dix euros, (Même pour les Yakuza) donc je pourrais difficilement parler d'offres insuffisantes ou en faible nombre.

Par contre si tu entends par peu fréquent que les promotions chez Microsoft et Sony sont moins courantes que celles désormais quotidiennes de Steam et des vendeurs de clés associés, oui, c'est effectivement le cas. Mais vu que ce système là est à mon avis une catastrophe et conduit à une dévaluation de plus en plus absurde au point où Prey se retrouve bradé comme un vulgaire jeu budget quelques mois après sa sortie, je sais pas si il faut lire ça comme une critique. (Après ça peut se débattre sur un autre topic)

----------


## pesos

Je confirme qu'il y a des promos très fréquemment sur le PS Store  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

> Ah ben Siren Blood curse je peux dire avec certitude que je l'ai vu passer au moins trois fois, et une fois (peut-être deux ?) à un meilleur prix que celui qui est proposé ce mois-ci.


L'historique sur psprices dit qu'il a été soldé 5 fois depuis 2014. Je trouve pas ça super fréquent. Et 4.99, c'est le prix le plus intéressant depuis 2014.
Pour ton deuxième paragraphe : Bien ou pas bien je ne sais pas (l'offre et la demande quoi, je pense que c'est fondamentalement mauvais comme système, mais je suis pas économiste), mais oui c'est ce que j'entendais.

----------


## odji

h1z1 passe f2p:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/433850/H1Z1/

----------


## Shapa

Après avoir été filé dans un monthly  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> L'historique sur psprices dit qu'il a été soldé 5 fois depuis 2014. Je trouve pas ça super fréquent. Et 4.99, c'est le prix le plus intéressant depuis 2014.


Ah ? Je connaissais pas ce site mais je viens de regarder et de mon coté ce n'est pas ce qu'il indique:



Si on croit ce site le jeu a été soldé entre €3,99 et €5,99 sept fois depuis 2014 mais surtout quatre fois sur la seule année 2017, ce qui ne me parait pas être mauvais (Sachant qu'il faisait à chaque fois partie d'une vague de promotions avec pas mal d'offres, en particulier celle du printemps dernier) et confirme ce qu'on est nombreux à dire sur la fin de la frilosité des constructeurs de consoles vis à vis des soldes depuis l'année dernière ou un peu avant, mais qui ne signifie pas encore qu'ils sont tombés dans l'excès permanent.

----------


## toufmag

une clé pour Lethal LEague (récupérée sur Fanatical) : D62RP-PXGTK-NKCF9

----------


## superScorpius

Merci!

----------


## schouffy

> Ah ? Je connaissais pas ce site mais je viens de regarder et de mon coté ce n'est pas ce qu'il indique:


Tu me montres exactement ce que j'ai vu et rapporté et tu me dis que ce n'est pas la même chose  ::huh:: 
Il a été soldé 5 fois (pardon 6, j'ai oublié la promo en cours  :^_^: ) depuis 2014, et 4.99 est le tarif le plus intéressant depuis 2014.
Je stop le HS sinon.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Tu me montres exactement ce que j'ai vu et rapporté et tu me dis que ce n'est pas la même chose 
> Il a été soldé 5 fois (pardon 6, j'ai oublié la promo en cours ) depuis 2014, et 4.99 est le tarif le plus intéressant depuis 2014.
> Je stop le HS sinon.


Non, sept fois: Une fois en 2014, une fois en 2015, une fois à la fin de 2016, trois fois en 2017 (là c'est moi qui me suis trompé) et une fois en 2018. Donc quand tu dis "ce jeu a été soldé cinq fois depuis 2014" c'est, enfin je sais pas, c'est une erreur factuelle donc je vois pas ce qu'il y a de vexant ou d'absurde à la corriger, et c'est aussi détourner une partie des faits à l'avantage de ton argumentaire puisque tu dilue ce résultat et omet donc de préciser que le jeu à été soldé cinq fois en a peu près un an, ce qui correspond davantage à la tendance à des soldes de plus en plus fréquentes sur consoles qu'on est nombreux à observer.

Je sais pas non plus pourquoi tu répètes le tarif, que je n'ai pas nié. Je précise simplement là encore que la différence entre ce prix "le plus intéressant depuis 2014" et ceux des cinq autres promotions récentes est d'un euro, là où ta formulation peut être trompeuse.

----------


## Baalim

Ah, une proto engueulade  ::wub:: 

Perso, je poste également les plans «console» ici, en grande partie parce que j'ai la flemme d'aller ailleurs mais également parce que le topic bons plans dédié sent un peu le rat crevé.

We need to go deeper, 5$
https://chrono.gg/

Les possesseurs d'oculus devraient vérifier leurs comptes dans la semaine qui vient. Ils auront peut-être une bonne surprise.

Petite promo sur Northgard actuellement à 13.82€ chez voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/northgard

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah, une proto engueulade


Ça cherche le clash comme un gros rat.  ::o:  
(Non en vrai il y a pas d'engueulade ou quoi, juste des précisions que je pense nécessaires)

Et d'ailleurs, puisqu'on est sur les bons plans sur consoles, (vu que vous avez l'air d'aimer ça  ::trollface:: ) l'abonnement PS Plus de ce mois donne accès au remake de Ratchet & Clank et à Bloodborne sans ses DLC, par contre il faudra toujours être abonné si vous voulez rejouer à ces jeux plus tard dans l'année.

----------


## KiwiX

> Vague de promotions pour les exclusivités Sony sur le PS Store.
> C'est pas exhaustif, mais j'ai fait une liste de celles qui me paraissaient être les plus intéressantes à première vue:
> 
> * PS3 et PS4
> * PS3 uniquement
> * PS4 uniquement
> 
> 
> *PS3:*
> ...


Merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Baldur's gate enhanced edition à 2.59€ sur android.

----------


## Guppy

> Vague de promotions pour les exclusivités Sony sur le PS Store.
> C'est pas exhaustif, mais j'ai fait une liste de celles qui me paraissaient être les plus intéressantes à première vue:
> 
> * PS3 et PS4
> * PS3 uniquement
> * PS4 uniquement
> 
> 
> *PS3:*
> ...


Ouap pinaise ! je vais m'acheter une PS3 et une PS4 !  ::o:  Un bon plan sur l'abo PSN ?

XBox meurt, Switch revient de loin. Pareil, trop difficile de suivre plusieurs topics (cf fil consoles), j'apprécie de retrouver ici les bons plans consoles et le topic dicussions sans flood  ::ninja::

----------


## cedes4

Z'avez pas de bons plans pour Megadrive ? (ou pour atari ST ET Amiga )

mais bon, oui c'est les bon plans jeux video ! moi aussi ca me plait bien les bons plans console meme si y'en a pas souvent de meilleur que l'occaz, ce qui n'est plus possible sur PC...

----------


## Shapa

> Ouap pinaise ! je vais m'acheter une PS3 et une PS4 !  Un bon plan sur l'abo PSN ?
> 
> XBox meurt, Switch revient de loin. Pareil, trop difficile de suivre plusieurs topics (cf fil consoles), j'apprécie de retrouver ici les bons plans consoles et le topic dicussions sans flood


Il est a -25% en ce moment. Perso je l'ai eu a 39€ dans un magasin local.

----------


## Baalim

Amnesia collection gratos sur steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57..._Dark_Descent/
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/252184/

----------


## Baalim

Tales of Berseria à 15.25 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TALES-O...es-of-berseria

Enfin une promo pc master race !  :Cigare: 


Dishonored, la mort de l'outsider, 10 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...ider-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## Baalim

C'est pas courant : un jeu de dogfight qui vous place dans les bottes d'un pilote de chasse iranien à trois époques différentes et dans trois conflits différents.

Actuellement à 1€
https://www.voidu.com/en/squadron-sky-guardians

Un bundle un rien mercantile pour la journée de la Femme avec boiling point, the next Penelope et les deux épisodes de lost phone.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/6425/Womens_Day/

Farcry primal à 20$
Isthereanydeal a l'air de penser qu'il s'agit de son meilleur tarif, ce qui m'étonne un peu.

https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ar-Cry-Primal/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Farcry primal à 20$
> Isthereanydeal a l'air de penser qu'il s'agit de son meilleur tarif, ce qui m'étonne un peu.
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ar-Cry-Primal/


Je pense qu'ils ont raison. Je l'attends depuis longtemps plutôt vers 15€ et jamais vu passer encore.

----------


## Magnarrok

Il me semble que Cooly l'avais eu vers les 17€ ? je peux me tromper... Ou alors il a utilisé un BdR ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il me semble que Cooly l'avais eu vers les 17€ ? je peux me tromper... Ou alors il a utilisé un BdR ?


20/22 € chez uplay avec la réduction -20 % ubi, c'est effectivement ce qui me semble le plus probable.

Nouvel indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

On voit qu'il n'y a pas que groupees qui lutte pour survivre.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Nouvel indie gala
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> On voit qu'il n'y a pas que groupees qui lutte pour survivre.


Snake3D peut sembler divertissant même si ça fait plutôt jeu "mobile":




Avec tous ces bundles que l'on dénigre facilement face à la concurrence, j'ai une pensée pour tous les développeurs qui les ont concoctés durant longtemps et avec amour (sans doute pas le cas de tous mais une partie au moins) en espérant rencontrer le succès...

----------


## Herr Peter

GOG a débuté il y a peu les offres journalières, et aujourd'hui l'intriguant Echo est à -25%, ce qui le fait donc à 17,29€.

À noter également l'arrivée d'Abzû sur le site, qui est vendu à 9,99€ (-50%).

----------


## Baalim

Anno 2205 ultimate à 10€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2839-2

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Dishonored mort de outsider 10€ fnac

----------


## Wolverine

*VA-11 Hall-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action* à 11$ chez Chrono.gg

----------


## Baalim

Un nouvel huniepop ?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...opical_Liquor/

Seven the days long gone à 13€
https://www.dlgamer.com/us/games/buy...-edition-46251

----------


## BeaM

> Farcry primal à 20$
> Isthereanydeal a l'air de penser qu'il s'agit de son meilleur tarif, ce qui m'étonne un peu.
> 
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ar-Cry-Primal/


Il etait a 13.70 sur play-asia debut novembre 2017 mais je ne sais pas si play-asia est legit ou pas ...

----------


## Baalim

> Il etait a 13.70 sur play-asia debut novembre 2017 mais je ne sais pas si play-asia est legit ou pas ...


Ah !
Voila pourquoi j'avais un doute.  :Cigare: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11252484


Arhh, encore un bundle de l'enfer
https://www.bunchkeys.com/

----------


## Kargadum

> Il etait a 13.70 sur play-asia debut novembre 2017 mais je ne sais pas si play-asia est legit ou pas ...


Vu qu'ils sont en parti localisés à Hong-kong et qu'ils pratiquent des prix équivalents aux sites dits "gris", ça dépend. Après c'est Ubisoft, tu peux te faire plaisir  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Flatout complete pack (enfin presque) à 5.33 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/flatout-complete-pack

South park annale du destin à 22 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/south-park-...ured-but-whole

7 days to die, 8.74 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/7-days-to-die/

Observer, 16.4 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/observer_/

The surge à 13 € chez amazon US pour ceux qui ont raté la promo fnac.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071F8JKVJ

----------


## Calys

> Un nouvel huniepop ?
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...opical_Liquor/


Non  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait minimetro dans le coinshop de chronogg.
Mais c'est épuisé...  ::(:

----------


## acdctabs

Ah ouais il a été épuisé super vite. En même temps c'est un super jeu  ::):

----------


## DLTSMan

> Snake3D peut sembler divertissant même si ça fait plutôt jeu "mobile":


Il y avait un jeu sur NES qui ressemblait à ça non?

----------


## Flad

> Un nouvel huniepop ?
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...opical_Liquor/


Ca a l'air "frais".
Tu le gift quand ?  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Moi j'attend le 2  ::siffle::

----------


## GrandFather

C'est développé par « Tentacle Games ». Certainement une référence à la grande époque des jeux LucasArts...  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Ca a l'air "frais".
> Tu le gift quand ?


Mon banquier m'a interdit de gift.
Ma femme aussi.  ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

Streets of rogue 2-pack à 10$ chez chrono.gg
Bon plan.
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## cooly08

> Il me semble que Cooly l'avais eu vers les 17€ ? je peux me tromper... Ou alors il a utilisé un BdR ?


C'était sur GMG. Isthereanydeal ne le référence plus.

----------


## cedes4

> Il y avait un jeu sur NES qui ressemblait à ça non?


il y avait Snake Rattle and Roll, super jeu. deux joueurs en simultanée en plus. C'etait mieux avant !!  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Promo croisée far cry /-for honor
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcas...or-Honor-Sale/

Avec Far cry primal à 20$ notamment

----------


## Herr Peter

*Shadow Tactics: Blades Of The Shogun* en offre journalière sur GOG, à -50% (19,69€)

----------


## Baalim

Furi et son dlc : 8.15 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/furi-plus-dlc

Shadowrun triple pack : 10 $
https://chrono.gg/?=ShadowrunTriplePack

----------


## Abzaarg

> il y avait Snake Rattle and Roll, super jeu. deux joueurs en simultanée en plus. C'etait mieux avant !! 
> 
> https://pmcdn.priceminister.com/phot...50293276_L.jpg


Oh c’était énorme comme jeu.

----------


## Paradox

> Mon banquier m'a interdit de gift.
> Ma femme aussi.


Depuis 2015.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Et c'est parti pour les promotions de la St. Patrick sur GOG ! Et retour aussi de ticket (3 boules) pour un jeu tiré au hasard... Soyez forts, résistez.

----------


## Valenco

Soldes de la saint Patrick chez GOG. Et retour de la pinata qui s'appelle maintenant Chapeau lepershaun  (pas certain de l'orthographe sur ce coup).

----------


## znokiss

> il y avait Snake Rattle and Roll, super jeu. deux joueurs en simultanée en plus. C'etait mieux avant !! 
> 
> https://pmcdn.priceminister.com/phot...50293276_L.jpg


Oh putain  ::o: 

Vous voyez ce moment où ce truc que vous aviez oublié, perdu dans les tréfonds de de votre mémoire, tout en bas dans la corbeille de tous les fichiers supprimés... bref, ce souvenir disparu qui vous saute instantanément à la gueule ? 
Ah bordel la madeleine de Proust.

SnakeRattle, bordel  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Combo bundles douteux, ascendant merdique:

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-44
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-40

Mention spéciale "en dessous des copains, du niveau, de la ceinture etc" pour :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/727610/Hot_Pool/

Ah, j'ai raté le groupees  ::sad:: 
https://groupees.com/bagger

Annon 2205 ultimate à 11.28 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2839-2

Rappel : plus que trois jours pour voter et me faire gagner un jeu *que je n'ai pas déjà* 
*https://www.amazon.fr/b?node=14598767031*

----------


## Galgu

> Combo bundles douteux, ascendant merdique:
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-44
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-40
> 
> Mention spéciale "en dessous des copains, du niveau, de la ceinture etc" pour :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/727610/Hot_Pool/


du coup (question sérieuse) : est-ce que tu les achètes ? Ton nombre de jeux est hallucinant :D

----------


## FB74

*Kerbaalim space program* sur Fanatical, 15.99 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/kerbal-space-program

----------


## Baalim

> du coup (question sérieuse) : est-ce que tu les achètes ? Ton nombre de jeux est hallucinant :D


Je te rassure (ou pas vu qu'à la relecture, c'est un hobby complètement con), c'est bien plus pour la collectionnite que pour jouer à toutes les daubes qui fleurissent sur mon compte.

Dans le lot, il doit y avoir 10 % de vrais jeux achetés à très bas ou à bas prix, 0,01 % achetés plein pot et le reste, qu'un mathématicien chevronné devrait pouvoir estimer à 89,99%, qui provient de bundles ou d'échanges divers et avariés.

 l'air de rien, le plan de sauvetage canard PC risque de me coûter l'équivalent de 700 ou 1000 jeux au cours actuel de la daube.

Quand on dit que l'humour n'a pas de prix..

----------


## Bibik

> Soldes de la saint Patrick chez GOG. Et retour de la pinata qui s'appelle maintenant Chapeau lepershaun  (pas certain de l'orthographe sur ce coup).


Je comprend pas le succès qu'ont ces trucs-là (au delà de l'aspect gambling), c'est basiquement les mêmes lootboxes garnies de vieilleries dans 90% des cas. Du niveau de ce que fait g2a. GoG baisse dans mon estime.

----------


## Valenco

Totalement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## fenrhir

Les loot boxes, c'est comme le beaujolais nouveau. Tout le monde dit que c'est de la merde, et en achète dans le même temps. Puis, quand, t'arrives à la 43e, t'as tellement plus de goût que t'as l'impression d'avoir fait une affaire sur la 44e.

----------


## Baalim

Soldes de printemps chez Fanatical :
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c..._on_total_war/

----------


## Dark Kariya

> *Je comprend pas le succès qu'ont ces trucs-là* (au delà de l'aspect gambling), c'est basiquement les mêmes lootboxes garnies de vieilleries dans 90% des cas. Du niveau de ce que fait g2a. GoG baisse dans mon estime.


Parce que:
- c'est GOG qui le fait, alors c'est bien mieux qu'ailleurs, comme chez ces gueux de G2A.
- ils ont enfin leur planche à billets avec Gwent, donc ils peuvent se permettre de renouveler assez souvent ce genre d'offres agressifs (on doit être à la 4ème itération des uber promos de la mort cette année chez eux)
- On évite de parler des problèmes/promesses attendues depuis des lustres de la plate-forme/site (coucou la possibilité de mettre par défaut les installeurs sans Galaxy dedans).

Me tarde les messages sur les forums à base de "Ouin, je veux me faire rembourser le jeu parce que j'ai déjà sur STEAM/Humble Store / m’intéresse pas / pas mon OS de pris en compte / pas de VF-VA" (rayez les mentions inutiles).  ::trollface:: 

Et pour le petit instant Capello, on dit "Leprechaun" (merci la jaquette du 5ème flim mettant en avant Ice-T )

----------


## Baalim

Un humble bundle tellement osef que le chat se cache plutôt que de le mentionner.
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/a...lligence-books

----------


## FB74

> Un humble bundle tellement osef que le chat se cache plutôt que de le mentionner.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/a...lligence-books


D'un autre côté, même une AI aurait vu qu'il n'était pas question de jeux ici.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolverine

Il bosse que les mardis  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Il bosse que les mardis


D'ailleurs Baalim ne m'a pas encore payé les mardi de février.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Il bosse que les mardis


Ouais, c'est un branleur de chat. Rien de neuf.  ::trollface:: 
En plus, il n'aime apparemment pas lire.

Atomega, 3€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/619880

Battlezone redux 98 à 5 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/battlezone-98-redux

Bon, évidemment, avec la ressortie récente de battlezone 2, ça présente un peu moins d'intérêt
http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...bat_Commander/

----------


## Marmottas

Même pas un bon plan (d'ailleurs il y a même pas encore de prix) mais je croyais que Ocean était mort avec l'Amiga, moi : http://store.steampowered.com/app/814650/Pushover/

PS : pas la peine de m'expliquer que ce n'est pas vraiment Ocean...
PPS : pas la peine de m'expliquer que l'Amiga n'est pas vraiment mort... (j'avais juste envie de faire mon Baalim, ça m'arrive parfois le lundi)

C'est certes un (très) bon jeu mais je ne vois pas l’intérêt de le ressortir (à part être dans la légalité  ::P: )

----------


## Kaede

> C'est certes un (très) bon jeu mais je ne vois pas l’intérêt de le ressortir (à part être dans la légalité )


Des sioux faciles : un Dosbox, une copie du jeu, emballé c'est pesé.

edit : c'est tout une tripotée de jeux Ocean qui vont être publiés sur Steam, en fait  ::): 
The Great Escape, Where Time Stood Still, Last Rites, Elf, et enfin Pushover.

----------


## Supergounou

> Elf


 :Vibre: 

Mon premier Metroid-like, j'ai encore les disquettes.

----------


## acdctabs

Pushover c'est juste génial pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de le faire par le passé.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Des sioux faciles : un Dosbox, une copie du jeu, emballé c'est pesé.


Et encore, ils ne doivent pas non plus rouler sur l'or (ça coute de racheter des droits de vieilleries pour UN SEUL support).




> edit : c'est tout une tripotée de jeux Ocean qui vont être publiés sur Steam, en fait 
> The Great Escape, Where Time Stood Still, Last Rites, Elf, et enfin Pushover.


On peut aussi rajouter Tunnel B1 (petite subtilité: dév par NEON, édité par Ocean à l'époque) et Central Intelligence (se sont ratés dans le nom du dev avec "Ocean Softwar", comme avec Where Time Stood Still avec "C*al*ssics Digital)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Des sioux faciles : un Dosbox, une copie du jeu, emballé c'est pesé.
> 
> edit : c'est tout une tripotée de jeux Ocean qui vont être publiés sur Steam, en fait 
> The Great Escape, Where Time Stood Still, Last Rites, Elf, et enfin Pushover.


*The Great Escape*!!! Que de souvenirs... à attendre planqué en espérant qu'un garde ne rentre pas dans la pièce... à longer les grillages en ayant peur des chiens...

----------


## Baalim

> Et encore, ils ne doivent pas non plus rouler sur l'or (ça coute de racheter des droits de vieilleries pour UN SEUL support).
> 
> 
> On peut aussi rajouter Tunnel B1 (petite subtilité: dév par NEON, édité par Ocean à l'époque)


Je dois encore avoir mon cd Gen4.  ::O: 
Il avait une meilleure tête, dans mes souvenirs.

----------


## Maalak

C'était surtout un jeu qui a été tronqué, parce que l'éditeur avait indiqué officiellement qu'il aurait été trop long, mais officieusement on sait que c'est parcequ'il a été estimé qu'il serait plus rentable d'en faire deux épisodes, vendus au prix fort.

----------


## BeaM

FARCRY 4 a 8.81€ sur voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-4

----------


## banditbandit

> Pushover c'est juste génial pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de le faire par le passé.


Un peu vieux non ? Ça sent le moisi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> FARCRY 4 a 8.81€ sur voidu
> https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-4


Et le primal a 14.63€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/far-...ay-key--2945-1

----------


## Tenebris

Je viens de commander Surviving Mars sur Voidu, j'espère que le site est bien, ma clé est toujours "in progress" j'ai payé par paypal mais les adresses concordent. Quand on clique pour leur écrire, on voit une adresse à Dubai, j'avais pas regardé avant, j'avoue que ça m'inspire pas trop confiance...

----------


## Getz

> Je viens de commander Surviving Mars sur Voidu, j'espère que le site est bien, ma clé est toujours "in progress" j'ai payé par paypal mais les adresses concordent. Quand on clique pour leur écrire, on voit une adresse à Dubai, j'avais pas regardé avant, j'avoue que ça m'inspire pas trop confiance...


C'est fort possible que ta clé ne soit débloquée qu'à la sortie du jeu, ou peu de temps avant.
Si tu as payé par paypal, tu n'as pas trop d'inquiétude car tu peux ouvrir un litige facilement en cas de souci  :;):

----------


## BeaM

> Je viens de commander Surviving Mars sur Voidu, j'espère que le site est bien, ma clé est toujours "in progress" j'ai payé par paypal mais les adresses concordent. Quand on clique pour leur écrire, on voit une adresse à Dubai, j'avais pas regardé avant, j'avoue que ça m'inspire pas trop confiance...


Pour ma part j'ai jamais eu de problème avec eux mais il faut bien que les 2 adresses mails (paypal + voidu) concordent. Si le paiement est passé tu peux retrouver ta clé dans la partie "orders" tu cliques sur l'onglet "Details" en haut a droite de la ligne correspondant a ta commande et tu retrouves la clé.

Cependant Surviving Mars est en Pre-Order .... il est fort probable que tu n'ais la clé qu'a sa sortie officielle

----------


## Mrtn77

Comme j'ai eu le souci, je précise au cas où qu'il faut que l'adresse Voidu corresponde à l'adresse Paypal _principale_. Les adresses "annexes" ne marchent pas. Je n'avais jamais vu ça jusque là et je ne vois pas l'intérêt, mais voilà.

----------


## Flad

> Pushover.


Oh putain ce coup de nostalgie  :Emo:

----------


## Tenebris

Merci pour vos réponses  ::):  J'ai reçu un mail me confirmant ce que vous avez dit, à savoir que c'est bien parce que c'est en pre-order qu'ils ont pas filé la clé. J'ai préféré demander quand même, parce que certains sites filent la clé à l'avance selon les jeux ( genre gamesplanet que j'aime beaucoup).

----------


## FB74

Avec le passage à l'heure d'été en Amérique, le humble bundle est déjà en ligne:   :Cigare: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/bob-ross-bundle

C'est le sosie de Baalim !!!  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> Avec le passage à l'heure d'été en Amérique, le humble bundle est déjà en ligne:  
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/bob-ross-bundle
> 
> C'est le sosie de Baalim !!!


Mais mais mais  :Bave: 

C'est pas super engageant  :tired:

----------


## Jughurta

Depuis qu'IGN est aux commandes c'est globalement devenu la merde leurs bundles, je n'ai rien acheté chez eux depuis septembre alors qu'auparavant c'était en moyenne 1 par mois, côté positif mon backlog diminue petit à petit.

----------


## Tenebris

> Avec le passage à l'heure d'été en Amérique, le humble bundle est déjà en ligne:  
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/bob-ross-bundle


Ah la vache, quand j'ai vu la tronche du bundle, j'ai vérifié le lien croyant que c'était un fake. Mais non  :WTF:

----------


## FB74

> Depuis qu'IGN est aux commandes c'est globalement devenu la merde leurs bundles, je n'ai rien acheté chez eux depuis septembre alors qu'auparavant c'était en moyenne 1 par mois, côté positif mon backlog diminue petit à petit.


Un peu du même avis.
J'achète un bundle tous les 2 mois maintenant... et encore.

----------


## Baalim

Pognon oculus reçu (13 €)
Merci Facebook, c'est sympa de vouloir me consoler  :tired: 


Quantum rush full pack 3.81 €
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ons_Full_Pack/

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais Bob Ross c'est mythique quoi.

----------


## Olima

Les images du tier 3 côte à côte me mettent mal à l'aise (et un peu nauséeux)  ::(:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pushover c'est juste génial pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance de le faire par le passé.


Mouais, sauf qu'au lieu de se taper la version DOS en VGA dans un Dosbox mal configuré (c'est quasiment toujours le cas sur Steam), il y a un remake freeware pour Windows, sorti en 2009, avec des graphismes qui piquent moins les yeux :



*Push Over for Windows*, par Ishi Soft.

----------


## Marmottas

> Mouais, sauf qu'au lieu de se taper la version DOS en VGA dans un Dosbox mal configuré (c'est quasiment toujours le cas sur Steam), il y a un remake freeware pour Windows, sorti en 2009, avec des graphismes qui piquent moins les yeux


Je connaissais pas... Merci !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah oui sympa ! Merci du vrai bon plan  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Sortie du remaster de the raven.
 La mise à jour est gratuite pour les possesseurs de l'ancienne version.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/736810/agecheck

Kingdom new lands à 2.48€
https://www.voidu.com/en/kingdom-new-lands

Avec un nom pareil, fallait que j'en parle  ::O: 
Girl X Mushrooms est à 1.11€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/79..._X_MushroomsX/

----------


## Nosdeuxo

+1 pour le fait qu'Humble soit globalement devenu mauvais, j'ai vérifié et mon dernier achat (hors Monthly et Store, Bundle pur donc) remonte au 9 janvier avec le Hope for Orphans, et celui d'avant remonte au 31 octobre avec le Jumbo 10.  ::sad:: 
Il est loin le temps où j'attendais le mardi soir 20h, CB à la main, prêt à dégainer pour prendre le BTA au prix le plus bas  :Emo:

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour le achats peut-être (quoique...), mais on a quand eu droit à pas mal de jeux gratuits assez bien ces derniers mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sortie du remaster de the raven.
>  La mise à jour est gratuite pour les possesseurs de l'ancienne version.


Cool. Je ne savais même pas qu'un remaster était prévu. Un peu bizarre pour un jeu dans un marché de niche qui était sympa sans plus (il me semble).

----------


## Baalim

> +1 pour le fait qu'Humble soit globalement devenu mauvais, j'ai vérifié et mon dernier achat (hors Monthly et Store, Bundle pur donc) remonte au 9 janvier avec le Hope for Orphans, et celui d'avant remonte au 31 octobre avec le Jumbo 10. 
> Il est loin le temps où j'attendais le mardi soir 20h, CB à la main, prêt à dégainer pour prendre le BTA au prix le plus bas


IGN focalise clairement sur les abonnements au monthly.
La promesse d'un AAA dans chaque bundle est largement tenue (et plus encore depuis l'arrivée d'IGN) et ça se fait manifestement au détriment des autres bundles jeux vidéo.

A noter que ça n'impacte pas les bundles comics / manga qui restent très fournis.


Closed alpha pour Fear the wolves :
http://www.fear-the-wolves.com/closed-alpha


*Si le planning est réel, il va y avoir du bon chez twitch en mars et avril :*
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...shogun-1187962

EDIT : confirmé :
https://blog.twitch.tv/level-up-your...e-785fac856490


That’s five games, all available for FREE and yours to keep starting on March 15th!




> Here’s the full Free Games with Prime lineup for March:
> 
> · Superhot
> 
> · Shadow Tactics
> 
> · Tales from Candlekeep
> 
> · Oxenfree
> ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Wow, pas mal ces jeux gratos via Twitch, je commence à avoir une jolie collection !

----------


## Olima

Ca a dû déjà être demandé plusieurs fois, mais ça marche comment exactement twitch prime ? De ce que j'ai compris : - il faut s'abonner à amazon prime (6 euros par mois je crois ?) -il faut utiliser un launcher dédié 
mais : -il est pas trop chiant ce launcher ?  - si par exemple je m'abonne en mars pour choper Shadow tactics (à 6 balles, ça vaut le coup, même s'il faut que je vérifie les specs de ma machine), est-ce que les jeux restent disponibles quand je résilie l'abonnement ?

----------


## Valenco

Olima, tu as lu dans mes pensées. Je me pose exactement les mêmes questions (sauf que je ne suis pas prêt à m'abonner à un truc payant pour avoir des jeux gratuits).

----------


## madgic

> Ca a dû déjà être demandé plusieurs fois, mais ça marche comment exactement twitch prime ? De ce que j'ai compris : - il faut s'abonner à amazon prime (6 euros par mois je crois ?) -il faut utiliser un launcher dédié 
> mais : -il est pas trop chiant ce launcher ?  - si par exemple je m'abonne en mars pour choper Shadow tactics (à 6 balles, ça vaut le coup, même s'il faut que je vérifie les specs de ma machine), est-ce que les jeux restent disponibles quand je résilie l'abonnement ?


Amazon prime c'est 50€ par an, moitié moins si tu es jeune  ::siffle:: 

Aucune idée pour le launcher, jamais utiliser pour l'instant.

----------


## Olima

> Amazon prime c'est 50€ par an, moitié moins si tu es jeune 
> 
> Aucune idée pour le launcher, jamais utiliser pour l'instant.


Tu veux dire que tu es inscrit mais que tu n'as pas joué aux jeux gratuits ? Ah, le backlog...  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Alors moi je suis abonné Amazon Prime (pas pour Twitch à la base), ça coûte en effet 50€/an, et tu as un mois d'essai gratuit quand tu commences, sans engagement (ça peut être un bon plan si tu veux juste chopper les jeux en mars ou avril). Les jeux restent liés à ton compte Twitch même si tu n'es plus Prime.

Ensuite tu lies ton compte Amazon avec ton compte Twitch pour profiter des trucs gratos.

Pour le launcher, en fait il s'agit de l'appli Twitch qui permet de visionner les streams, etc.. et qui contient une section où tu retrouves tes jeux et où tu peux les installer. J'ai pas testé à fond, mais ça semble assez basique et simple à utiliser.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca a dû déjà être demandé plusieurs fois, mais ça marche comment exactement twitch prime ? De ce que j'ai compris : - il faut s'abonner à amazon prime (6 euros par mois je crois ?) -il faut utiliser un launcher dédié 
> mais : -il est pas trop chiant ce launcher ?  - si par exemple je m'abonne en mars pour choper Shadow tactics (à 6 balles, ça vaut le coup, même s'il faut que je vérifie les specs de ma machine), est-ce que les jeux restent disponibles quand je résilie l'abonnement ?




Tu as une offre amazon prime 1 mois gratuit qui te permet d'accéder à twitch prime sans claquer un rond.  :;): 
Les jeux restent disponibles une fois l'abonnement résilié (c'était la promesse de départ).
Bon nombre d'entre eux s'installent via le launcher twitch mais sont en réalité drm free.
Le launcher twitch est très léger et pas désagréable.

----------


## Olima

Ok merci, j'ai déjà utilisé le mois gratuit un jour (et j'étais pas arrivé à synchroniser mon compte amazon avec mon compte twitch en plus, pour je ne sais plus quelle raison, ça remonte un peu). Je vais voir ça. (s'installent via le launcher mais sont drm free, ça veut dire que tu le récupères où concrètement le fichier d'install si tu veux pas passser par le launcher ?)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ps : il y a bien un abonnement mensuel pour amazon prime, à 6 euros et 4 le premier mois.

----------


## Baalim

> Ok merci, j'ai déjà utilisé le mois gratuit un jour (et j'étais pas arrivé à synchroniser mon compte amazon avec mon compte twitch en plus, pour je ne sais plus quelle raison, ça remonte un peu). Je vais voir ça. (s'installent via le launcher mais sont drm free, ça veut dire que tu le récupères où concrètement le fichier d'install si tu veux pas passser par le launcher ?)


Ça veut dire que tu es obligé d'utiliser le launcher pour télécharger ET installer les jeux mais qu'un certain nombre d'entre eux peuvent ensuite être lancés via leur exécutable.

Je rappelle qu'il existe une offre "étudiant" qui réduit significativement le prix de l'abo.

Actuellement, il y a DMC 1 à récupérer.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> *Si le planning est réel, il va y avoir du bon chez twitch en mars et avril :*
> 
> (...)
> 
> That’s five games, all available for FREE and yours to keep starting on March 15th!


Ah oui, c'est du sérieux cette fois.  ::o: 
Pour ceux qui ont déjà un abonnement Prime mais hésiteraient à se taper une plateforme de plus, le portage de Devil May Cry offert au début du mois faisait plus office de cadeau empoisonné qu'autre chose tant il était mal fait, mais la plateforme Twitch en elle-même m'a paru relativement légère et peu intrusive, on est loin des habituelles usines à gaz.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ça veut dire que tu es obligé d'utiliser le launcher pour télécharger ET installer les jeux mais qu'un certain nombre d'entre eux peuvent ensuite être lancés via leur exécutable.


J'arrive pas à trouver où tu installes le launcher... C'est la meme chose que leur Desktop App qui sert à regarder les videos sans passer par le site?

----------


## Baalim

> J'arrive pas à trouver où tu installes le launcher... C'est la meme chose que leur Desktop App qui sert à regarder les videos sans passer par le site?


 Là, je ne pourrai te répondre qu'en revenant chez moi  :;):

----------


## Olima

> J'arrive pas à trouver où tu installes le launcher... C'est la meme chose que leur Desktop App qui sert à regarder les videos sans passer par le site?


Oui ça a l'air d'être ça. Je suis passé par l'onglet "mes jeux" ensuite, puis chercher des jeux, ce qui ouvre une page web, là j'ai du aller chercher Devil May Cry 1 et il y avait "ajouter" à la place du prix d'achat. (pas super intuitif)
J'ai regardé oxenfree aussi mais il est encore marqué payant, ça doit se débloquer demain si j'ai bien suivi.

----------


## Baalim

Hum day bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-53

Dans le lot, il y a le P&C Memoranda :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/430410/Memoranda/


Et un survival horror très rétro en EA qui semble intriguant : The padre :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/747650/The_Padre/

Il y a également great Esport manager qui a l'air d'en tenir une bonne couche :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...ports_Manager/


Les amateurs de nanars seront ravis d'y trouver Putin 2018 dont cpc parlait très récemment dans la section "les poubelles de steam"  ::siffle:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/801810/PUTIN_208/

Etrangement, les deux autres jeux du premier palier ont l'air bien plus respectables, ce qui est suffisamment rare chez IG pour être signalé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'arrive pas à trouver où tu installes le launcher... C'est la meme chose que leur Desktop App qui sert à regarder les videos sans passer par le site?


Oui il y a une seule appli qui fait tout

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Oui il y a une seule appli qui fait tout


Merci  ::):

----------


## unetuille

Pour amazon prime si vous avec une adresse gmail vous pouvez créer un nouveau compte amazon  tout les mois. Lier le nouveau compte a twitch et ne jamais payer un rond.
Exemple: pcmasterrace@gmail.com , le mois d apres vous mettez p.cmasterrace@gmail.com , pour amazon c'est une nouvelle adresse mais pour gmail vous recevez toujours le mail sur l adresse d origine. Cette méthode a un nom spécifique mais je m'en rapel plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

Je suis entrain d'installer Headlander (via bureau google depuis mon taff mais chez moi  :Cigare:  ), ça se fait tout simplement... Le dossier d'install' on a le choix que du disque et on peut rien modifier d'autre... Tout se fait via l'appli twitch bureau.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Oui ça a l'air d'être ça. Je suis passé par l'onglet "mes jeux" ensuite, puis chercher des jeux, ce qui ouvre une page web, là j'ai du aller chercher Devil May Cry 1 et il y avait "ajouter" à la place du prix d'achat. (pas super intuitif)
> J'ai regardé oxenfree aussi mais il est encore marqué payant, ça doit se débloquer demain si j'ai bien suivi.


Le plus simple pour les jeux gratuits, c'est d'attente le post de Baalim sur le topic, puis de se connecter sur le site web et de cliquer sur la couronne en haut à droite qui liste les avantages actuels. Y'a toujours quelques brols inutiles, mais on y retrouve le jeu gratuit. Un clic et c'est ajouté au compte.

----------


## Kargadum

> Pour amazon prime si vous avec une adresse gmail vous pouvez créer un nouveau compte amazon  tout les mois. Lier le nouveau compte a twitch et ne jamais payer un rond.
> Exemple: pcmasterrace@gmail.com , le mois d apres vous mettez p.cmasterrace@gmail.com , pour amazon c'est une nouvelle adresse mais pour gmail vous recevez toujours le mail sur l adresse d origine. Cette méthode a un nom spécifique mais je m'en rapel plus


Lol! Incroyable si ça marche toujours, tellement cela paraît simple.

----------


## Galgu

[GAMIVO] Gothic 2 Gold Edition, Majesty 2 Collection pour 0,01€ (+ surplus selon paiement)

Je connais pas le site mais j'ai eu mes clés.

Bon plan trouvé sur le forum steamgift. Connaissez-vous ce site ?

https://www.gamivo.com/product/gothic-2-gold-edition
https://www.gamivo.com/product/majesty-2-collection

----------


## Baalim

The division à 15 € avant -20% ubi
https://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-...vision&start=5

----------


## Bentic

> Pour amazon prime si vous avec une adresse gmail vous pouvez créer un nouveau compte amazon  tout les mois. Lier le nouveau compte a twitch et ne jamais payer un rond.
> Exemple: pcmasterrace@gmail.com , le mois d apres vous mettez p.cmasterrace@gmail.com , pour amazon c'est une nouvelle adresse mais pour gmail vous recevez toujours le mail sur l adresse d origine. Cette méthode a un nom spécifique mais je m'en rapel plus


Il y a également la possibilité d'ajouter +qqch dans l'adresse, et ça redirige toujours vers l'adresse de base, mais est généralement considéré comme une adresse différente quand on s'inscrit et que le site prend ça pour une adresse valide (Amazon a l'air de l'accepter).
Exemples: pcmasterrace+canard@gmail.com, pcmasterrace+pingouin@gmail.com, pcmasterrace+surpuissant@gmail.com renvoient à pcmasterrace@gmail.com.

Ça peut permettre d'avoir une adresse différente pour chaque site sur lequel on s'inscrit, et filtrer facilement les emails reçus (et voir d'où vient le spam).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il y a également la possibilité d'ajouter +qqch dans l'adresse, et ça redirige toujours vers l'adresse de base, mais est généralement considéré comme une adresse différente quand on s'inscrit et que le site prend ça pour une adresse valide (Amazon a l'air de l'accepter).
> Exemples: pcmasterrace+canard@gmail.com, pcmasterrace+pingouin@gmail.com, pcmasterrace+surpuissant@gmail.com renvoient à pcmasterrace@gmail.com.
> 
> Ça peut permettre d'avoir une adresse différente pour chaque site sur lequel on s'inscrit, et filtrer facilement les emails reçus (et voir d'où vient le spam).


Tain merci de l'astuce, je connaissais pas ce truc, c'est hyper pratique en effet pour trier un peu le bazar sans créer 50 adresses !

----------


## fenrhir

> Il y a également la possibilité d'ajouter +qqch dans l'adresse


Y'a une chiée de sites qui refusent car le "+" est considéré comme invalide pour la validité d'email, par contre.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ok merci, j'ai déjà utilisé le mois gratuit un jour (et j'étais pas arrivé à synchroniser mon compte amazon avec mon compte twitch en plus, pour je ne sais plus quelle raison, ça remonte un peu). Je vais voir ça. (s'installent via le launcher mais sont drm free, ça veut dire que tu le récupères où concrètement le fichier d'install si tu veux pas passser par le launcher ?)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ps : il y a bien un abonnement mensuel pour amazon prime, à 6 euros et 4 le premier mois.


Pro tip : normalement tu n'as droit au mois d'essai gratuit qu'une seule fois pour Amazon Prime.
Mais à priori c'est une fois PAR AN : j'avais testé (puis résilié) il y a un an et demi pour avoir un colis à temps pour un cadeau d'anniversaire.
Et là je me suis réinscrit il y a 15 jours pour recevoir en 24h une nouvelle carte microSD pour mon tel (la mienne était morte) et je suis actuellement en 'essai gratuit' sur mon compte.

----------


## schouffy

> Tain merci de l'astuce, je connaissais pas ce truc, c'est hyper pratique en effet pour trier un peu le bazar sans créer 50 adresses !


C'est surtout top pour savoir lequel des sites a filé ton mail à tous leurs "partenaires spam".

----------


## Wingi

Perso, étant du métier, j'ai mon propre nom de domaine avec mes propres emails, et du coup, j'ai loisir de créer autant d'alias que je veux, et de les faire pointer où je veux ... 

Ca a été assez jouissif de faire pointer l'email que j'ai donnée à l'agent immobilier qui me spammait sur son adresse à lui ... en me sortant de la boucle, naturellement !

----------


## Bentic

> Y'a une chiée de sites qui refusent car le "+" est considéré comme invalide pour la validité d'email, par contre.


Oui, c'est dommage, mais il y en a pas mal qui l'acceptent, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Baalim

Mad max 3.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mad-max

Earthfall, left for dead moderne, à 7.5$
https://chrono.gg/?=Earthfall

Dying light à 11.23€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-DYING-LIGHT/dying-light

On reste loin des dernières soldes de la Fnac mais bon..

Frostpunk à 20.10€
https://www.play-asia.com/frostpunk-steam/13/70byal

Le prix normal devrait être de 29.99€ sur steam

Vermintide 2, dont Oldnoobie assure que c'est de la merde, est à 18.18€
https://www.voidu.com/en/warhammer-vermintide-2-2

----------


## FB74

De la lecture pour Baalim:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/d...ctronics-books

Il pourra s'auto-réparer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Battlevoid harbinger à 1€ sur Android

----------


## Kargadum

Pour revenir aux jeux de twitch prime, si on veut incarner le parfait radin, vaut mieux activer ses 7 jours d'essai le 13Avril, pour bénéficier des jeux de mars et d'avril?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour revenir aux jeux de twitch prime, si on veut incarner le parfait radin, vaut mieux activer ses 7 jours d'essai le 13Avril, pour bénéficier des jeux de mars et d'avril?


30 jours.

----------


## Kargadum

> 30 jours.


Ah bha, faisant parti de "other part of the world", je n'ai droit qu'à 7jours  :haha:

----------


## madgic

Pour les plus jeunes c'est 6 mois  ::siffle::

----------


## Kargadum

TurbopugDX offert sur steam jusqu'au 16mars.

----------


## Baalim

Sortie de Azure saga pathfinder en promo à 9.74€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...ga_Pathfinder/

Il a l'air mignon, ce rpg rétro.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c9xUwXBiBmc


Baldur's gate 2 à 2.69€ sur Android

----------


## Magnarrok

> Sortie de Azure saga pathfinder en promo à 9.74€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...ga_Pathfinder/
> 
> Il a l'air mignon, ce rpg rétro.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c9xUwXBiBmc


Ouais... Dommage qu'ils aient pas gardé le grid pour les combats ! Comme pour FF tactics  ::): 




> Baldur's gate 2 à 2.69€ sur Android


Avec BGEE à 2,59€ c'est pas mal  ::):

----------


## Nostiss

> Ah oui, c'est du sérieux cette fois. 
> Pour ceux qui ont déjà un abonnement Prime mais hésiteraient à se taper une plateforme de plus, le portage de Devil May Cry offert au début du mois faisait plus office de cadeau empoisonné qu'autre chose tant il était mal fait, mais la plateforme Twitch en elle-même m'a paru relativement légère et peu intrusive, on est loin des habituelles usines à gaz.


Et comment on fait pour les récupérer ?  Je ne les vois pas encore sur twitch sauf le dernier qui est payant

----------


## Baalim

> Et comment on fait pour les récupérer ?  Je ne les vois pas encore sur twitch sauf le dernier qui est payant


Si tu as lié ton compte amazon, tu as une couronne en haut à droite de l'écran sur cette page:
https://www.twitch.tv/


*Agents of mayhem* *à 7.5 € avant coupon: (SPRING10)
*https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/agents-of-mayhem

----------


## Magnarrok

Pas réussi à récup les nouveaux jeux sur Twitch Prime. C'est peut-être pas encore débloqué ?

https://fr.blog.twitch.tv/jouez-avec..._OM_MLP_GWP_FR

----------


## Baalim

> Pas réussi à récup les nouveaux jeux sur Twitch Prime. C'est peut-être pas encore débloqué ?
> 
> https://fr.blog.twitch.tv/jouez-avec..._OM_MLP_GWP_FR


Le seul jeu disponible à l'heure actuelle est DMC.

Il pourrait bien en avoir un ce soir à l 'issue des votes.

----------


## Baalim

Unreal pack à 2.3 £
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour ceux qui étaient interessés, les jeux twitch ont été updatés  :;):

----------


## nova

> *Agents of mayhem* *à 7.5 € avant coupon: (SPRING10)
> *https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/agents-of-mayhem


Je me souviens d'un canard sympa qui l'avait proposé à moins cher  ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

> Pour ceux qui étaient interessés, les jeux twitch ont été updatés


L'application a des soucis de connexion d'ailleurs (popularité soudaine je pense)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> L'application a des soucis de connexion d'ailleurs (popularité soudaine je pense)


Perso je viens de l'installer, et ca telecharge plutot bien (plus vite que steam en tout cas)

----------


## Galgu

> Perso je viens de l'installer, et ca telecharge plutot bien (plus vite que steam en tout cas)


c'était un souci chez moi en fait haha oui c'est plutôt rapide.

----------


## Magnarrok

Wow je croyais qu'il fallait qu'on vote tous pour un seul jeu... Mais en fait il les ont tous mis ahah  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Je me souviens d'un canard sympa qui l'avait proposé à moins cher


T'es sûr ?
Ça ne me rappelle vraiment rien  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wow je croyais qu'il fallait qu'on vote tous pour un seul jeu... Mais en fait il les ont tous mis ahah


Ah la vache, les gens ont réussi à voter pour tous ceux qui avaient déjà été en bundle ou presque.  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Vermintide 2* à 18€ sur Voidu.
Le prix est intéressant corrélé au tarif Steam de 28€.

Mais le vrai bon plan ça reste d'y jouer, il est pas arrivé direct dans le top 3 des ventes mondiales en quelques jours à peine sans un solide bouche à oreille (les tests n'étant alors pas encore sortis) qui repose sur le plaisir pur qu'il procure à défoncer des hordes d'ennemis variés en coop. grâce à un arsenal de malade allant du lance-flammes à la paire de dagues en passant par les hallebardes et marteaux à deux mains qui sont autant de substituts péniens mortifères.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah la vache, les gens ont réussi à voter pour tous ceux qui avaient déjà été en bundle ou presque.


Chut, y'a Tomb of Annihilation et j'avais réussi à me retenir de l'acheter  :Vibre:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Vermintide 2* à 18€ sur Voidu.
> Le prix est intéressant corrélé au tarif Steam de 28€.
> 
> Mais le vrai bon plan ça reste d'y jouer, il est pas arrivé direct dans le top 3 des ventes mondiales en quelques jours à peine sans un solide bouche à oreille (les tests n'étant alors pas encore sortis) qui repose sur le plaisir pur qu'il procure à défoncer des hordes d'ennemis variés en coop. grâce à un arsenal de malade allant du lance-flammes à la paire de dagues en passant par les hallebardes et marteaux à deux mains qui sont autant de substituts péniens mortifères.


ça vaut le coup en solo ce jeu ou c'est surtout cool en co-op ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

En solo les bots font le taf dans les premiers paliers de difficulté, mais c'est clairement plus sympa en coop pour pousser l'expérience en direction de combats plus pêchus et de loots d'armes ultimes. Y a déjà une bonne base sur le Mumble CPC  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> *Vermintide 2* à 18€ sur Voidu.
> Le prix est intéressant corrélé au tarif Steam de 28€.
> 
> Mais le vrai bon plan ça reste d'y jouer, il est pas arrivé direct dans le top 3 des ventes mondiales en quelques jours à peine sans un solide bouche à oreille (les tests n'étant alors pas encore sortis) qui repose sur le plaisir pur qu'il procure à défoncer des hordes d'ennemis variés en coop. grâce à un arsenal de malade allant du lance-flammes à la paire de dagues en passant par les hallebardes et marteaux à deux mains qui sont autant de substituts péniens mortifères.


Déjà évoqué en page précédente avec, par ailleurs, une mention relative à un certain Oldnoobie  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Mort en short gratos sur origin
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...s/on-the-house

----------


## KiwiX

Les jeux Twitch Prime sont dispos, à télécharger via le client twitch :
- Shadow Tactics
- Tales from Candlekeep: Tomb of Annihilation
- Mr. Shifty
- SUPERHOT
- Oxenfree

----------


## RUPPY

> Les jeux Twitch Prime sont dispos, à télécharger via le client twitch :
> - Shadow Tactics
> - Tales from Candlekeep: Tomb of Annihilation
> - Mr. Shifty
> - SUPERHOT
> - Oxenfree


Comment ça se passe ? On les conserve dans la bibliothèque Twitch même si on est plus abonné par la suite ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Comment ça se passe ? On les conserve dans la bibliothèque Twitch même si on est plus abonné par la suite ?


Ouep.




> La bonne nouvelle, c'est que Twitch précise que ces jeux peuvent être "conservés pour toujours", en clair, leur accès n'est pas lié à l'abonnement, et si l'utilisateur se désabonne du service Prime, il conserve malgré tout l'accès aux titres téléchargés.


Source : https://www.generation-nt.com/amazon...e-1951947.html

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouep.
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.generation-nt.com/amazon...e-1951947.html


Cool. Merci  :;):

----------


## velociraptor

Assez bienn expliqué ici
https://blog.twitch.tv/level-up-your...e-785fac856490

----------


## fatalix41

The descendant épisode 1 est gratos sur steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/35...he_Descendant/

----------


## Baalim

L'antique Enclave à 0.77€
https://www.voidu.com/en/enclave

La snes mini à 71€
https://www.amazon.fr/Console-Videog.../dp/B073FNFTL2

Skyrim legendary à 3€... si vous réussissez à en trouver un
http://www.micromania.fr/the-elder-s...ue&ecmp=AFF-na

----------


## Magnarrok

> Skyrim legendary à 3€... si vous réussissez à en trouver un
> http://www.micromania.fr/the-elder-s...ue&ecmp=AFF-na


Flûte... je l'aurais bien pris pour tester Enderall qui ne fonctionne pas avec ma version de Skyrim SE...  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si vous passez sur Voidu par ici : Un jeu qu'il est bien vous serez au historical lowest pour le jeu-phare de la baston coopérative encensé par Gamekult. 
A peine 18,18€ soit le prix d'un Mac Do si vous avez une dalle jusque par terre ou une passion secrète pour les Mac Flurry (Daim + caramel ça déchire).

----------


## Baalim

Ah ok, Monsieur veut la guerre  :tired:

----------


## jopopoe

> Skyrim legendary à 3€... si vous réussissez à en trouver un
> http://www.micromania.fr/the-elder-s...ue&ecmp=AFF-na


Est-ce que si on achète cette version Legendary on a droit à la version remasterisée ou pas ?

----------


## Baalim

> Est-ce que si on achète cette version Legendary on a droit à la version remasterisée ou pas ?


Non. L'offre ne valait que pour les versions acquises avant la sortie de la SE.

----------


## Baalim

Warning : HS android
Les deux oddworlds (stranger et munch truc) à un euro l'unité.

----------


## Kargadum

Shiny The Firefly gratuit, durant encore 6 jours, sur...  microsoft store  :Emo:

----------


## Wingi

Suite à un Humble Bundle précédent, des add-ons pour Civ VI sont à -64%. (cf. vos mails)
ça semble être une bonne affaire pour le tarif (très bon d'après ITAD) mais moins d'après les avis steam (des 4 add-ons, le meilleur à 42% de reviews positives ...) 

Du coup, est-ce un bon plan ?

----------


## Baalim

> Shiny The Firefly gratuit, durant encore 6 jours, sur... Microsoft store https://microsoft store


Crois-moi, t'en veux pas


Celui là (*anime heaven bundle*), par contre  ::ninja:: 
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


Voidu brade vendetta : raven's curse à 7.69 €
Faut rester fort. Même s'il y a la mer et les pirates, ça reste moisi
https://www.voidu.com/en/vendetta-curse-of-ravens-cry

----------


## Baalim

Polybridge à 3.59€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/367450/Poly_Bridge/

----------


## Kargadum

Her_Majestys_SPIFFING à 70% sur steam.

----------


## Nickocko

> Les jeux Twitch Prime sont dispos, à télécharger via le client twitch :
> - Shadow Tactics
> - Tales from Candlekeep: Tomb of Annihilation
> - Mr. Shifty
> - SUPERHOT
> - Oxenfree


Je viens (grâce à vous) de découvrir que Twich Prime était accessible lorsque l'on était Amazon Prime (après les vidéos via Amazon video il y a quelques mois de cela...)   ::o: 

Du coup, j'ai choppé les jeux dans la foulée ^^
Merci!!

----------


## FB74

Je fais des sondages sur le net, et j'ai été sondé (  ::ninja::  ) pour une évolution "possible" du Humble Bundle.

Je ne peux pas en parler (clause de confidentialité), mais si ça se fait, je ne suis pas sûr que ça conviendra à tout le monde.

----------


## Carnod

> Je viens (grâce à vous) de découvrir que Twich Prime était accessible lorsque l'on était Amazon Prime (après les vidéos via Amazon video il y a quelques mois de cela...)  
> 
> Du coup, j'ai choppé les jeux dans la foulée ^^
> Merci!!


C'est de clés steam ? 
je suis pas sur d'avoir compris en fait.

----------


## Dark Kariya

En plus de la promo quotidienne (Super Inneficiant Golf à 3$),Chrono.gg se met à jour. Modification intéressante pour les étourdis, le décompte des "Coin streaks" se déroule maintenant au nombre de clics en continu et non plus en fonction du nombre de jours d'affilé (oui, je pense à toi qui a oublié le 30ème clic de suite et se rate un Legendary Streak).

----------


## sebarnolds

> C'est de clés steam ? 
> je suis pas sur d'avoir compris en fait.


Ca a déjà été dit et redit il me semble : les jeux sont ajoutés sur le compte Twitch et il faut un client (Twitch) pour les lancer. Un truc en plus de Steam, Origin, Uplay, GOG... Mais c'est gratuit  ::):

----------


## Bibik

> C'est de clés steam ? 
> je suis pas sur d'avoir compris en fait.


Nan, c'est via une appli twitch, ils veulent concurrencer steam, uplay, origins ou gog.

----------


## Carnod

ah ui merci

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Je fais des sondages sur le net, et j'ai été sondé (  ) pour une évolution "possible" du Humble Bundle.
> 
> Je ne peux pas en parler (clause de confidentialité), mais si ça se fait, je ne suis pas sûr que ça conviendra à tout le monde.


Comme tout le monde, j'imagine, vu que je l'ai reçue aussi.
M'enfin bon, rien de renversant, ni même de surprenant : ils ont visiblement l'intention de filer moins de jeux/avantages et/ou de faire payer plus cher l'abonnement mensuel. On pouvait s'en douter avec le rachat.

----------


## Baalim

> Comme tout le monde, j'imagine, vu que je l'ai reçue aussi.
> M'enfin bon, rien de renversant, ni même de surprenant : ils ont visiblement l'intention de filer moins de jeux/avantages et/ou de faire payer plus cher l'abonnement mensuel. On pouvait s'en douter avec le rachat.


Tu vends du rêves, là  :tired: 

Lu sur un topic gamefaqs :
https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards...tests/76423561




> They sent out a survey to current subscribers and asked like 40 questions about price and feature levels and basically IGN has a plan to change Humble Monthly into two tiers Regular and Premium.
> 
> Regular would be priced at $10 per month and would get fewer games overall and no access to Humble Trove or discount in Humble Store
> Premium would be priced at $15 to $20 per month, you'll get to pick from a list of games, access to Humble Trove, and discount in Humble Store.

----------


## FB74

> Comme tout le monde, j'imagine, vu que je l'ai reçue aussi.
> M'enfin bon, rien de renversant, ni même de surprenant : ils ont visiblement l'intention de filer moins de jeux/avantages et/ou de faire payer plus cher l'abonnement mensuel. On pouvait s'en douter avec le rachat.


Pas par cette voie.  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

Par pudeur on ne te demandera pas laquelle.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

La question que je me pose : c'est le moment de prendre un abo annuel à 12 dollarz ? Avant que les jeux de qualitance soient chopables contre 20 boules Oo....

----------


## Hyeud

> Tu vends du rêves, là 
> 
> Lu sur un topic gamefaqs :


 :Gerbe:  :Cafe1:  ::|:  ::o:  ::'(:  :Death:  Voilà ce que j'en pense.

----------


## Baalim

> La question que je me pose : c'est le moment de prendre un abo annuel à 12 dollarz ? Avant que les jeux de qualitance soient chopables contre 20 boules Oo....


La seule question que tu dois te poser, c'est "vais-je cliquer sur le lien qui rapporte des soussous à Baalim maintenant ou dans 5 minutes"  ::ninja:: 



Blague à part, ça m'énerverait quelque peu qu'ils décident subitement que tous les abonnés actuels le sont sous sous le format "prolo".  :tired:

----------


## Shapa

Enfin ça c'est si ils baisent pas les mecs abonnés en annuel. Tiens au fait maintenant t'auras moins de jeux pour le même prix, u mad bro?

----------


## Baalim

> Enfin ça c'est si ils baisent pas les mecs abonnés en annuel. Tiens au fait maintenant t'auras moins de jeux pour le même prix, u mad bro?


Clairement. comment je vais pouvoir fourguer mes doublons comme un crevard ?  :Emo:

----------


## Shapa

Non mais je suis abonné annuel aussi, du coup je le sens pas bien le truc  :tired: 

Oh well, on verra bien.

----------


## Kargadum

Pfff, ça veut dire que ce sera plus dur de venir quémander des jeux du monthly. Triste époque. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Ba non ça veut juste dire que Baalim te les vendras 4 balles et non 2 maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ba non ça veut juste dire que Baalim te les vendras 4 balles et non 2 maintenant.


Voila un homme plein de bon sens  :Cigare:

----------


## FB74

> Clairement. comment je vais pouvoir fourguer mes doublons comme un crevard ?


Pour la version Premium, il est question d'avoir droit à se faire rembourser quelques jeux (sans doute 2 maxi je pense) sur la valeur de l'abonnement.

Exemple: 6 jeux, tu n'en veux que 4, tu pourras en enlever 2.
Je pense que la valeur sera de 2 dollars par jeu.

Mais c'est à l'étude, pas encore décidé.

----------


## Baalim

Promo square enix avec un star ocean 4 à 13.22 € et autres FFXIII à 5.59 e (non, ce n'est pas le meilleur. Le XV non plus)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...s_tile_index_4

----------


## Oldnoobie

> La question que je me pose : c'est le moment de prendre un abo annuel à 12 dollarz ? Avant que les jeux de qualitance soient chopables contre 20 boules Oo....





> Enfin ça c'est si ils baisent pas les mecs abonnés en annuel. Tiens au fait maintenant t'auras moins de jeux pour le même prix, u mad bro?


C'est exactement ça, tu as mis le doigt sur l'autre versant de la question. 
Si j'étais un conspirationniste platiste etc... je supposerais gratuitement et sans vergogne qu'ils ont sciemment refourgué des abos annuels avec leur opération 1 mois offert (ou 20$, je ne sais plus le détail) pour ensuite mieux rétrograder ces mêmes abos direct en formule de base. Ou simplement pour rentrer un max de brouzoufs avant que les gens ne fuient le Monthly. Perso je sais mettre 12€ si le jeu-titre m'intéresse, mais 20...

----------


## pesos

> Promo square enix avec un star ocean 4 à 13.22 € et autres FFXIII à 5.59 e (non, ce n'est pas le meilleur. Le XV non plus)
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...s_tile_index_4


Surtout Nier Automata à 26.99€  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

Bon ben j'ai trouvé un Skyrim Legendary Edition à 2,99 à Micromania, merci Baalim !

Le vendeur ne savait même pas qu'il avait le jeu, ni qu'il était si peu cher  ::P:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Pour la version Premium, il est question d'avoir droit à se faire rembourser quelques jeux (sans doute 2 maxi je pense) sur la valeur de l'abonnement.
> 
> Exemple: 6 jeux, tu n'en veux que 4, tu pourras en enlever 2.
> Je pense que la valeur sera de 2 dollars par jeu.
> 
> Mais c'est à l'étude, pas encore décidé.


Remboursement en crédits Humble Store, ceci dit, pas en cash, à ce qu'il semblerait.

----------


## erynnie

Ça me semble un peu suicidaire au moment même ou Amazon/Twitch fait très exactement l'inverse mais bon...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça me semble un peu suicidaire au moment même ou Amazon/Twitch fait très exactement l'inverse mais bon...


Je suis d'ailleurs étonné que Twitch n'ait jamais réédité  d'offre à prix cassé comme Elex.

----------


## Gordor

Tiens et si j’allais mettre mon abo en pause définitive ...

----------


## moutaine

Bon on peut donc en déduire que c'est bientôt la fin de humble bundle.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon on peut donc en déduire que c'est bientôt la fin de humble bundle.


J'irais pas jusque là. Par contre, la fin de son intérêt par rapport aux autres sites de bundles, c'est plus probable.

----------


## Baalim

The last door season  à 2.49 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...ctor-s-edition

Sur le même site, Cornerstone à 5 € (je dois avoir en stock pour moins cher  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Oldnoobie

Et sur le même site,* Vermintide 2* à 23,23€. Certes c'est un excellent titre, un défouloir addictif et une boîte à crafts endiablée pour tuner ses poignards ou haches, mais bon il est moins cher sur Voidu.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Quelqu'un a deja acheté sa clé sur Voidu?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plusieurs CPC du topic de Vermintide 2 : Le Topic du L4D2-killer
J'y ai pris Tekken 7 et STEEP, perso. J'ai utilisé pour m'inscrire sur le site le même mail que celui qui est enregistré pour mon Paypal, du coup ça roule. Peu touché à Tekken mais j'ai déjà bien entamé Steep.

----------


## Tenebris

> Quelqu'un a deja acheté sa clé sur Voidu?


Moi pour 2 jeux. Pour Warhammer j'ai eu la clé directement, pour 18 brousoufs.

----------


## Oldnoobie

N'empêche ça fait plaiz d'avoir un titre qui tourne comme un charme la semaine de sa sortie, c'est devenu rare aujourd'hui de ne pas devoir attendre des mois de patchs pour avoir un truc propre et stable.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Moi pour 2 jeux. Pour Warhammer j'ai eu la clé directement, pour 18 brousoufs.


J'ai pris far cry 5 gold dessus, le 8 mars, tjrs pas reçu ma clé, pour ça que je me renseigne.

----------


## Baalim

Foxhole, qui a l'air pas mal du tout pour les amateurs de wargames, est à 12 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/505460/Foxhole/

----------


## BeaM

> J'ai pris far cry 5 gold dessus, le 8 mars, tjrs pas reçu ma clé, pour ça que je me renseigne.


Far Cry 5 sort le 27 mars, tu recevras la clé a cette date. Tu devrais recevoir un mail de voidu en ce sens d'ailleurs.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11570674

----------


## Baalim

Baldur's gate + son dlc + baldur's gate 2 + les bandes son = 10 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-saga

Bomber crew + dlc : 12.5$
*https://chrono.gg/*

----------


## Mastaba

> Baldur's gate + son dlc + baldur's gate 2 + les bandes son = 10 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-saga


Ca alors, ITAD m'indique 18.38€ et fanatical 10.79€

----------


## Baalim

Ouais bon, 10.79 € ou 10 €, c'est preysque pareil  ::ninja:: 

Steamworld dig 2 : 12.35 € sur steam ou gratos sur twitch prime le mois prochain. Dilemme  ::trollface:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...amWorld_Dig_2/

----------


## Mastaba

Nan mais là c'est plutôt 8€ de plus sur ITAD.

(0.79€ ca fait combien de jeux?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Quelqu'un a deja acheté sa clé sur Voidu?


Oui, j'ai déjà acheté 2 jeux sans souci.




> J'ai pris far cry 5 gold dessus, le 8 mars, tjrs pas reçu ma clé, pour ça que je me renseigne.


C'est une préco du coup non ?

----------


## azruqh

> J'ai pris far cry 5 gold dessus, le 8 mars, tjrs pas reçu ma clé, pour ça que je me renseigne.


Il me semble qu'un canard (peut-être cooly) avait expliqué sur le fil du jeu qu'il n'y avait pas de préchargement et que les clés seraient livrées le jour de la sortie.

----------


## nova

Du coup, pour ceux comme moi qui sont en abo mensuel , pour le moment ya pas trop de question à se poser, on verra quand ca changera. A mon avis les abonnés annuels seront transposé en prolo avec un supplément pour les mois ou ils veulent le premium. Ca serait logique. Après s'ils veulent éviter la mauvaise pub, ils passent tout les abo annuels en prémium ce qui serait la bonne solution commerciale.

----------


## Matigresse

> Baldur's gate + son dlc + baldur's gate 2 + les bandes son = 10 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-saga


Déjà solde out malheureusement...

Merci tout de même Baalim pour ce bon plan  :;):

----------


## Harvester

Je pensais pas lire ça de mon vivant !

----------


## FB74

> Je pensais pas lire ça de mon vivant !


De quoi ?
Les remerciements à Baalim ?

C'est ce qu'on appelle la Baalimophilie, perversion des temps modernes.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Je pensais pas lire ça de mon vivant !


Ça, c'est parce que tu es un sale type  :tired: 



*AC Origins* à 26.67 € et son add on "the hidden ones" à 5.13 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins
https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-c...he-hidden-ones


Ai-je déjà signalé que ce jeu était vachement bien ?

*The division* à 11 € en version simple et 19 en gold
https://www.voidu.com/en/tom-clancys-the-division-

*South park l'annale du destin* à 17 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/south-park-...ured-but-whole

*Ghost recon wildlands* à 14.54 €, ce qui ce rapproche du plus bas prix enregistré.
https://www.voidu.com/en/tom-clancys...econ-wildlands

*Farcry 4* à 8.81 € en version simple
https://www.voidu.com/en/far-cry-4

A noter qu'il existe une possibilité de cashback avec Igraal.fr

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De quoi ?
> Les remerciements à Baalim ?
> 
> C'est ce qu'on appelle la Baalimophilie, perversion des temps modernes.




Tiens, un autre sale type  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Déjà solde out malheureusement...
> 
> Merci tout de même Baalim pour ce bon plan


tu peux toujours acheter BG2EE sur android pour un total de 2,69€ et brancher le tel sur un écran  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs avec BGEE (10,99€) ça revient à 13,68€

----------


## Valenco

> Ça, c'est parce que tu es un sale type 
> 
> 
> 
> *AC Origins* à 26.67 € et son add on "the hidden ones" à 5.13 €
> https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-creed-origins
> https://www.voidu.com/en/assassins-c...he-hidden-ones
> 
> 
> ...


ce sont des clés uplay? Je n'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> ce sont des clés uplay? Je n'ai pas trouvé.


NOTICE: Activation key must be used on a valid Uplay account. Requires internet connection.

NOTICE: THIS GAME CAN BE ONLY ACTIVATED IN EUROPE, THE MIDDLE EAST AND AFRICA.

----------


## Valenco

Merci  ! Je pars me nettoyer les yeux.

----------


## Netrolf

Lethal League Gratos sur Fanatical.

----------


## sousoupou

> Lethal League Gratos sur Fanatical.


Il est effectivement gratuit si:
1) tu arrives à afficher la page produit en spammant F5  ::P: 
2) tu arrives à lire ton compte Steam à Fanatical et chez moi ça plante en boucle  :Emo:  (même en passant par la page de mon compte...)

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu passer (désolé sinon) mais PES 2018 est moins de 9€ chez gamesplanet fr/de/uk

----------


## Baalim

Bayonetta et vanquish pour 12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-vanquish-pack

----------


## odji

The coma recut deluxe ultra plus chez chrono:
https://chrono.gg/?=TheComaRecutDeluxe

un otaku17 pas trop mal:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-17

un IG dédié blazblue un peu chéros:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...r-steam-bundle

----------


## PoOpsS

Mirror's Edge Catalyst (Code pour Origin) à 3.99€ sur Amazon.fr

----------


## Baalim

Promos IGF chez humble avec hollow knight à 8.90 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...f-awards-sale/

----------


## Hippolyte

> Mirror's Edge Catalyst (Code pour Origin) à 3.99€ sur Amazon.fr


Merci du bon plan!

----------


## erynnie

> Promos IGF chez humble avec hollow knight à 8.90 €
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...f-awards-sale/


Ça sent le Humble Monthly bientôt ça !

----------


## Baalim

SW Battlefront 2 à 22 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B072K1HZQ3

----------


## odji

> Ça sent le Humble *premium* Monthly bientôt ça !


 ::happy2::

----------


## sousoupou

*PES 2018* encore moins cher qu'hier, 6,80€ @ Voidu avec le voucher *VOIDU3*

Demain à 5€ ?  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Bon, c'est de la promotion de niche mais *Fairy fencer F deluxe ultra whopper* est à 5.59€, ce qui est de très loin son plus bas prix enregistré.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ete-deluxe-set

----------


## Wolverine

Et chrono.gg nous sort un EA à 11$ *Freeman: Guerrilla Warfare*

----------


## lastblade

C’est les soldes chez Ubi !!! 

https://store.ubi.com/fr/spring-sale

----------


## Gloppy

> C’est les soldes chez Ubi !!! 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/spring-sale


Toujours aussi chers, les prix officiels de chez Ubi. Je continue à patienter pour un Watch_Dogs 2 à 10 euros... J'ai le temps et le backlog pour...  ::):

----------


## FB74

Humble Jumbo Bundle 11:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jumbo-bundle-11

----------


## Kargadum

Si vous n'avez pas mis vos lunettes, il se pourrait que vous ayez raté les soldes "*nominés IGF*" et "*nominés GCDA*" (ne me demandez pas à quoi correspond ces acronymes) sur Steam.

Plein de bonnes choses, notamment hors AAA, comme _What remains of Edith Finch_ à -40%, _Hellblade_ à -30%, ainsi que des réducs sur des jeux pas connus mais qui titillent ma curiosité, comme "_Attentat 1942"_ et "_Don't make love_" à -50%  :^_^:

----------


## Clydopathe

> Humble Jumbo Bundle 11:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jumbo-bundle-11


Y a que N++ qui m'a tenté. J'ai les clefs pour les autres à filer si il y a des interressés (MP).

Les DLCs de tropico sont partis.
Rusty Lake est parti aussi.

----------


## Baalim

Battle brother à moitié prix
http://store.steampowered.com/app/36...ttle_Brothers/

Moitié prix, le deuxième frère en dlc.

Might & magic VII Complete à 11.25€.
https://store.ubi.com/eu/might-%26-m...1478b4567.html


Root letter à 4€  :Vibre: 
J'ignorais même qu'il existait sur steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/54...__Root_Letter/

Je viens de.le payer le triple sur ps4  :Facepalm:

----------


## Tenebris

> Humble Jumbo Bundle 11:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/jumbo-bundle-11


Yeah, je lorgnais sur Orwell depuis un moment !!!!  ::wub::  Et Tropico 5 avec ses DLC, j'hésitais aussi  ::):

----------


## Kargadum

> Yeah, je lorgnais sur Orwell depuis un moment !!!!  Et Tropico 5 avec ses DLC, j'hésitais aussi


Rien que pour Orwell, ça vaut la peine en effet  :^_^:

----------


## nova

> Bayonetta et vanquish pour 12€
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-vanquish-pack


Ah merde la promo semble déja terminé  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Ah merde la promo semble déja terminé


C'était dans le cadre du daily deal.

What remains of Edith Finch, grandiose, 12$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071G4G16T

----------


## Kargadum

> C'était dans le cadre du daily deal.
> 
> What remains of Edith Finch, grandiose, 12$
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071G4G16T


1ct de moins sur steam  :Emo:

----------


## FB74

> 1ct de moins sur steam


Baalim vieillit.  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Euhhhh 12$, ça ne fait pas 12€

----------


## Kargadum

> Euhhhh 12$, ça ne fait pas 12€


C'est vrai. J'ai simplement regardé le prix en $ du jeu sur steam via itad , ce qui faisait 11,99$  ::|:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Root letter à 4€ 
> J'ignorais même qu'il existait sur steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/54...__Root_Letter/


Tu me fais un petit argumentaire sur le jeu? Ca m'a l'air plutot interessant comme intrigue, mais y'a vraiment une histoire ou c'est un pretexte à boobs genre nekopara?

----------


## fatalix41

> Baalim vieillit.


Le sujet a déjà été traité: Baalim est un bot  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Les bots vieillissent?  ::o:

----------


## Wingi

Est-ce qu'il rêve de .... ouf, on a failli empiler un cliché de plus.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu me fais un petit argumentaire sur le jeu? Ca m'a l'air plutot interessant comme intrigue, mais y'a vraiment une histoire ou c'est un pretexte à boobs genre nekopara?


 À vrai dire, impossible de te faire un résumé vu qu'il est encore dans mon backlog mais toutes les critiques parlent d'un jeu aux antipodes de ce que le visuel novel peut proposer de pire en matière de racolage

----------


## Magnarrok

*Episode 2 sur HITMAN "Sapienza"* gratuit sur Xboite One et PS4

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...0000SPRINGPACK
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/stor...k/c2kk6j67hggp

Dommage pas sur PC...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> À vrai dire, impossible de te faire un résumé vu qu'il est encore dans mon backlog mais toutes les critiques parlent d'un jeu aux antipodes de ce que le visuel novel peut proposer de pire en matière de racolage


Paf, j'ai dépensé les 5€ de Sig, j'espere que ca va etre bien, les reviews ont l'air plutot bonnes.  ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Episode 2 sur HITMAN "Sapienza"* gratuit sur Xboite One et PS4
> 
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...0000SPRINGPACK
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/stor...k/c2kk6j67hggp
> 
> Dommage pas sur PC...


ça sera disponible sur Steam à partir de 16h:
http://steamcommunity.com/games/2368...20940189158705

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Donc ça fait déjà 2 épisodes gratuits, non ? Il en reste combien pour avoir le jeu complet ?

----------


## pesos

4 + les bonus

----------


## Magnarrok

> ça sera disponible sur Steam à partir de 16h:
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/2368...20940189158705


Ah cool ! Je savais pas merci  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Indie fleet bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Humm, faut pas s'attendre à un miracle.

Star STory à 5$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est en ce moment qu'il faut faire l'abonnement Amazon/Twitch prime pour avoir le paquet de bons jeux offerts ou faut attendre encore un peu ? 
Car il me semble que c'était sur 2 mois différents mais mars/avril ou avril/mai ?

----------


## Woshee

Faut juste aller sur Amazon et déclencher l'offre Amazon prime jeune de 6 mois gratos, qui ne demande aucune preuve d'âge pour fonctionner.

----------


## Baalim

20 clés, 1.49$
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-11

 Je vous mets au défi de trouver un seul jeu que vous aurez envie de lancer.


Tyranny commander edition à 12.5 €
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ander-Edition/

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> 20 clés, 1.49$
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-11
> 
>  Je vous mets au défi de trouver un seul jeu que vous aurez envie de lancer.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/727640/__ShP/

----------


## Nanaki

> 4 + les bonus


+ la campagne DLC

----------


## acdctabs

> 20 clés, 1.49$
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-11
> 
>  Je vous mets au défi de trouver un seul jeu que vous aurez envie de lancer.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...aker_Ultimate/ 
ça a l'air de se laisser jouer ça

----------


## fatalix41

Voici un lien direct pour récupérer l'épisode 2 d'HITMAN 

steam://install/439890

J'ai du passer par ce lien car je ne pigeais pas comment le récup'.

----------


## Getz

> Voici un lien direct pour récupérer l'épisode 2 d'HITMAN 
> 
> steam://install/439890
> 
> J'ai du passer par ce lien car je ne pigeais pas comment le récup'.


Faut aller sur la page du jeu directement, pas du DLC il me semble:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236870/HITMAN/

----------


## FB74

Bundle de comics et ouvrages sur Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/dynamic-25th-books

Je suis un peu surpris de voir de la pornographie Baalimophile dans le dernier palier, surtout sur un site tout public.  :tired: 



Vraiment limite....  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

:Vibre: 

Ah, 20€ quand-même   :Sweat:

----------


## Marmottas

> Bundle de comics et ouvrages sur Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/dynamic-25th-books
> 
> Je suis un peu surpris de voir de la pornographie Baalimophile dans le dernier palier, surtout sur un site tout public. 
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....4,203,200_.jpg
> 
> Vraiment limite....


Cela prouve surtout qu'ils ont toujours aimé les ouvrages de science fiction... (Associer art et Atari quand même !  ::P: )

Plus sérieusement, je l’aurais bien acheté aussi mais pareil 20 €... (je les aimais bien moi les jaquettes de mon Atari 2600)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Faut juste aller sur Amazon et déclencher l'offre Amazon prime jeune de 6 mois gratos, qui ne demande aucune preuve d'âge pour fonctionner.


Du coup j'ai fait ça.
Mais quand je veux activer Twitch Prime il me dit "Vérification d'adresse requise. L’adresse de facturation associée à votre carte de crédit doit être une adresse française ou belge vérifiée pour pouvoir accéder à Twitch Prime."
Et je trouve nul part où rentrer une adresse. Mon adresse est déjà enregistrée sur mon nouveau compte Amazon. Il faut faire une commande pour la valider ?

----------


## Marmottas

Barbe rousse>

Ici peut-être ? : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custom...deId=202096320

----------


## Stelarc

> Cela prouve surtout qu'ils ont toujours aimé les ouvrages de science fiction... (Associer art et Atari quand même ! )
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je l’aurais bien acheté aussi mais pareil 20 €... (je les aimais bien moi les jaquettes de mon Atari 2600)


Si c'est un artbook, 20€ c'est pas très cher sauf si il fait 100 pages.

Edit: Ah c'est la version démat... En effet 20 roros ça fait chéro.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Barbe rousse>
> 
> Ici peut-être ? : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custom...deId=202096320


J'ai suivi les infos ici et sur Twitch mais toujours pareil : 




> Nous ne pouvons pas activer Twitch Prime sur votre compte.
> Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer dans quelques instants. Cliquez ici pour obtenir de l'aide


Certains d'entre vous l'ont fait avec un compte tout neuf sans commande passée ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Promotions en cours sur Origin:
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/deals/sale

Mirror's Edge Catalyst (€4.99)Titanfall 2 : Édition Ultime (€13.33)Dragon Age : Inquisition - Édition Jeu de l'année (€14.99)Bundle Unravel/Need for Speed/Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2 (€9.99)Bundle Battlefield 1 Revolution + Titanfall 2 (€29.99)

Ainsi que sur le PS Store: 
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...508-EASTER18/1

Mais pas très intéressantes sur le PS Store à première vue. Du coup j'en profite pour rappeler que les promotions "Playstation Only" sont encore valables:




> Vague de promotions pour les exclusivités Sony sur le PS Store.
> C'est pas exhaustif, mais j'ai fait une liste de celles qui me paraissaient être les plus intéressantes à première vue:
> 
> * PS3 et PS4
> * PS3 uniquement
> * PS4 uniquement
> 
> 
> *PS3:*
> ...

----------


## Vaykadji

Promotions à la pelle dans ma WL:

----------


## Jokletox

Les jeux gratos amazon/twich prime ça marche comment, ce sont des clefs qu'on peut activer sur Steam ou faut (encore...) installer un truc en plus ?

----------


## Orkestra

Il va falloir l'écrire dans l'OP à ce rythme !  ::P: 

Ca passe par le client de Twich (pas de clef steam donc)

----------


## Baalim

> Il va falloir l'écrire dans l'OP à ce rythme ! 
> 
> Ca passe par le client de Twich (pas de clef steam donc)


Tu vas rire mais j'ai hésité à le faire la semaine dernière.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Comme si on lisait l'op  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> Comme si on lisait l'op


 Ça, c'est justement la raison pour laquelle j'ai renoncé à le faire  ::ninja:: 


Distant star : revenant fleet à 2.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DSRF/d...revenant-fleet

----------


## Magnarrok

Bah change le titre plutôt que l'OP !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bah change le titre plutôt que l'OP !


A vos ordres.


Rajout sur l'OP :

10. Amazon prime twitch [/B]

Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.

Alors l'heure actuelle, vous pouvez vous abonner sur Amazon pour 49 € à l'année et bénéficier de la livraison gratuite en un jour ouvré (théoriquement en tout cas). Cette souscription vous donne également accès à différents services plus ou moins intéressants tels que l'accès VOD (prime video), le stockage de photos en ligne ou encore, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse, un accès Twitch premium qui vous permet de récupérer les jeux gratuitement mis à disposition.

Une fois les deux comptes Amazon et twitch liés, vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur les jeux qui vous intéressent sur le bandeau en haut à droite du site twitch (icone en forme de couronne), lesquels seront alors automatiquement ajoutés à votre compte et définitivement acquis que vous continuiez ou non l'abonnement Amazon.

Les jeux s'installent via le Launcher Twitch qui se récupère sur la page d'accueil.

Les jeux sont généralement sans DRM et aucune clé steam n'est jamais donnée.

Attention néanmoins timing pour récupérer chaque jeu puisqu'ils ne peuvent être obtenus que pendant un délai précis.
Une fois obtenus, ils sont bien entendu acquis définitivement et utilisables à tout moment.

----------


## banditbandit

T'as oublié la balise [B] du coup il est sale l'OP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> T'as oublié la balise [B] du coup il est sale l'OP.


Même pas. C'est le copier / coller sur cette page qui est tout dégueu.


Anno 2070 complete à 5.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--1451-4

Grim dawn, 6.24 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/219990/Grim_Dawn/

AC Origins gold à environ 48 € chez amazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JSKYDY

----------


## banditbandit

> Même pas. C'est le copier / coller sur cette page qui est tout dégueu.


Non mais pas de soucis c'était juste pour le jeu de mots. :désolé:

----------


## Darth

> J'ai suivi les infos ici et sur Twitch mais toujours pareil : 
> 
> 
> 
> Certains d'entre vous l'ont fait avec un compte tout neuf sans commande passée ?


Ayant eu le meme message d'erreur et ayant dit zeub a tout ce merdier, j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui ont résolu leur soucis en virant leur cb sur leur compte amazon, puis en la remettant.

----------


## Getz

> Ayant eu le meme message d'erreur et ayant dit zeub a tout ce merdier, j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui ont résolu leur soucis en virant leur cb sur leur compte amazon, puis en la remettant.


On peut virer les CB d'Amazon? Parce que j'ai une liste de 10 CB (toutes les précédentes périmées) et je ne vois pas du tout l'option "supprimer la cb"...

----------


## BoZoin

> On peut virer les CB d'Amazon? Parce que j'ai une liste de 10 CB (toutes les précédentes périmées) et je ne vois pas du tout l'option "supprimer la cb"...


compte>options de paiment>petite fleche sur la carte que tu veux supprimer>supprimer

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ayant eu le meme message d'erreur et ayant dit zeub a tout ce merdier, j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui ont résolu leur soucis en virant leur cb sur leur compte amazon, puis en la remettant.


Merci, j'essaye ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## Graouu

> A vos ordres.
> 
> 
> Rajout sur l'OP :
> 
> 10. Amazon prime twitch [/B]
> 
> Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.
> 
> ...


Ajout : Les pauvres pingres ne souhaitant pas lâcher 49e par an en une fois peuvent également s'abonner à Amazon Premium pour un mois pour voir ci dessous :




> Amazon Prime coûte EUR 3,99 par mois jusqu'au 31/03/2018 puis EUR 5,99 par mois par la suite. Désabonnez-vous à tout moment.



Les sales jeunes de moins de 25 ans peuvent bénéficier de -50% de réduction sur l'abonnement annuel ce qui ne vous empêchera pas de vieillir non plus faut pas déconner et de payer plein pot après comme les vieux.

----------


## Getz

> compte>options de paiment>petite fleche sur la carte que tu veux supprimer>supprimer


Merci!  :;): 

Je voulais toujours le faire au moment d'un paiement en fait, car c'est à ce moment là que je me rends compte que j'ai trop de CB enregistré, et ce n'est pas possible bizarrement ^^

----------


## Jokletox

> Rajout sur l'OP :
> 
> 10. Amazon prime twitch [/B]
> 
> Vu que la question devient récurrente sur le topic, il convient de s'attarder quelques minutes sur le cas d'Amazon qui propose, dans le cadre de son abonnement Premium, divers jeux gratuits sur Twitch.
> 
> Alors l'heure actuelle, vous pouvez vous abonner sur Amazon pour 49 € à l'année et bénéficier de la livraison gratuite en un jour ouvré (théoriquement en tout cas). Cette souscription vous donne également accès à différents services plus ou moins intéressants tels que l'accès VOD (prime video), le stockage de photos en ligne ou encore, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse, un accès Twitch premium qui vous permet de récupérer les jeux gratuitement mis à disposition.
> 
> Une fois les deux comptes Amazon et twitch liés, vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur les jeux qui vous intéressent sur le bandeau en haut à droite du site twitch (icone en forme de couronne), lesquels seront alors automatiquement ajoutés à votre compte et définitivement acquis que vous continuiez ou non l'abonnement Amazon.
> ...


Merci, du coup j'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller lire l'OP  ::P:  Par contre tu dis qu'ils sont généralement DRM free donc une fois récupérés on a plus besoin du launcher twitch ?

----------


## Hilikkus

> Promotions en cours sur Origin:
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/deals/sale
> 
> Mirror's Edge Catalyst (€4.99)


Comme mentionné par PoOpsS un peu plus tôt sur ce topic, *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* (Code pour Origin) est à 3.99€ sur Amazon.fr.

----------


## Baalim

> Merci, du coup j'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller lire l'OP  Par contre tu dis qu'ils sont généralement DRM free donc une fois récupérés on a plus besoin du launcher twitch ?


Exactement. Après, je serais bien incapable de te dire dans quelles proportions.


*Markosia comic bundle* en précommande chez Groupees.
https://groupees.com/markosia

2.5 $ la préco aveugle et la réponse dans 5 heures.

A ma connaissance, c'est la première fois que cette boite d'édition propose un bundle.

----------


## n0ra

> Merci, du coup j'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller lire l'OP  Par contre tu dis qu'ils sont généralement DRM free donc une fois récupérés on a plus besoin du launcher twitch ?


Après test oui, plus besoin.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Comme mentionné par PoOpsS un peu plus tôt sur ce topic, *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* (Code pour Origin) est à 3.99€ sur Amazon.fr.


J'avais pas vu.  ::o: 
En tout cas à ce prix ce serait criminel de ne pas craquer, si on met de coté le monde ouvert osef c'est aussi bien que le premier.

----------


## Stelarc

> Ajout : Les pauvres 
> Les sales jeunes de moins de 25 ans peuvent bénéficier de -50% de réduction sur l'abonnement annuel ce qui ne vous empêchera pas de vieillir non plus faut pas déconner et de payer plein pot après comme les vieux.


J'ai lu qu'il n'y avait aucune vérification donc tout le monde peut y avoir accès non ?

----------


## Woshee

> J'ai lu qu'il n'y avait aucune vérification donc tout le monde peut y avoir accès non ?


Carrément, t'as juste une date de naissance à remplir qu'on te demande uniquement quand tu cliques sur la demande d'essai.

----------


## Stelarc

Haha c'est bon ça. :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

Vous pensiez que Baalim achetait dix mille jeux par an pour faire quelque chose avec l'argent de la drogue qu'il écoule, mais en fait tout ça n'était qu'une gigantesque étude de marché pour lancer son propre business:




> On plaisantait sur les lootbox, en disant qu'un jour, on achèterait une boîte contenant *peut-être* un jeu.
> 
> Évidemment, certains l'ont fait.

----------


## Graouu

> Vous pensiez que Baalim achetait dix mille jeux par an pour faire quelque chose avec l'argent de la drogue qu'il écoule, mais en fait tout ça n'était qu'une gigantesque étude de marché pour lancer son propre business:





> Vos mamans vont vouloir vous caser avec les meufs de la Visual Novel Box


Mmmmm ok.....  ::siffle::  ::cry::  ::trollface::

----------


## jopopoe

Quelqu'un un est prêt à lâcher 3 euros pour avoir une idée des merdes qu'ils refilent ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Un brave a mené l’expérience sur le topic des niouzes:




> J'avais de l'argent sur mon compte Paypal, j'ai acheté une box pour être un pigeon testeur
> Ca fait 10 min, je sais toujours pas où voir ce que j'ai obtenu





> Ah bah j'ai ma réponse sur comment on sait.
> 
> ""Généralement, et suivant les stocks disponibles, les clés dématérialisées sont systématiquement délivrées par mail dans la mesure ou le paiement est accepté. Il vous suffira de surveiller votre boite mail pour profiter des clés dématérialisées délivrées par Ready to Bundle. ""
> 
> Généralement, c'est systématique.
> Ce site de chie.





> Voilà voilà.
> Après 6 mails (un pour dire que j'ai commandé, un pour dire que le paiement est activé, 2 pour me filer une facture, 1 pour dire que mon compte est activé et un avec la clé), je suis au plaisir de vous annoncer que j'ai pas gagné Nioh.
> 
> Par contre j'ai gagné Dreadout. (je l'ai pas vraiment gagné, mais c'est le premier mot qui m'est venu, c'est fourbe ces sites)
> Qui visiblement n'est pas un mauvais jeu, d'ailleurs.
> La vraie question est de savoir maintenant si je pousse le truc assez pour remettre 3€ et voir si c'est pas juste une sorte de cadeau pour te faire croire qu'on t'envoie pas de la merde (c'est ça, être au service d'une communauté )





> Jeu qui était dans un humble bundle bien évidemment. Donc site à proscrire qui abuse des deals pas chers pour te les refiler en mode "regarde comme tu as économisé de l'argent"

----------


## FB74

Il y aurait 10 euros de réduction dès 20 euros d'achat sur eBay en payant par Paypal.

[/ HS  ::ninja::  ]


 :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je vous laisse, je vais faire un saut sur le topic des échanges de clés pour dire que je vends 3€ une OldnooboX contenant peut-être Call of Duty WWII, ou l'un des 35 titres tirés sur le violé de la Premium Selection du comité Player's Digest.

----------


## Baalim

Là, ils arrivent un peu après la guerre vu que green man gaming avait déjà fait le coup l'année dernière.

M'enfin, on n'a jamais assez d'escrocs sur le marché  ::siffle:: 

D'ailleurs,  j'annonce l'arrivée prochaine des "Baalim box" (nom provisoire) qui vous permettront peut-être de gagner d'excellents jeux à un tarif tout à fait inférieur à ce gros escroc d'Oldnoobie.

_Avec Baalim gmbh, vous avez l'assurance  d'une totale absence de qualité à bas prix parce que la merde, ça devrait toujours être à portée de toutes les bourses_  :Cigare:

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est plus de l'escroquerie, c'est de la colombophilie.

----------


## Thelann

> Vous pensiez que Baalim achetait dix mille jeux par an pour faire quelque chose avec l'argent de la drogue qu'il écoule, mais en fait tout ça n'était qu'une gigantesque étude de marché pour lancer son propre business:


Roh bordel on dirait un camoulox de tous les mots clés marketing à la con. J'aimerais pas être addict au jeu à notre époque...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> D'ailleurs,  j'annonce l'arrivée prochaine des "Baalim box" (nom provisoire)


Une box dans laquelle tu trouves systématiquement des Visual Novel à la place du jeu que tu voulais.  :Bave:

----------


## Kargadum

f1 2015 offert sur Humble bundle.

----------


## acdctabs

> f1 2015 offert sur Humble bundle.


Si quelqu'un a déjà, je suis preneur d'une deuxième clé  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

Tu as un MP !  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Merci  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> D'ailleurs,  j'annonce l'arrivée prochaine des "Baalim box" (nom provisoire)


La "TrouDeBaalim Box" ?

----------


## FB74

> La "TrouDeBaalim Box" ?


C'est éculé.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kaede

On est passé _prey_ d'une avalanche de jeux de mots à 2 _baal_  ::ninja:: 

PS. bon plan random : I Am Alive à 3.74€ (Steam)

----------


## Dorwin

The Jackbox Party Pack 4 à -80% soit €4.59 sur Fanatical

+ le code SPRING10 pour avoir 10% en moins

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est éculé.


Y'a une faute de frappe  :ouaiouai:

----------


## acdctabs

> The Jackbox Party Pack 4 à -80% soit €4.59 sur Fanatical
> 
> + le code SPRING10 pour avoir 10% en moins


Le code n'est pas cumulable mais ça reste un bon plan ^^

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a une faute de frappe





Ah, j'avais même pas réalisé que ce jeu était sorti en EA.  ::O: 

Fantasy strike à 10$ donc
https://chrono.gg/?=FantasyStrike

----------


## Jokletox

> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images...um_400x400.jpg


Vous êtes dur avec les nouveaux qui essaie de faire de l'humour... Faut un quota de jeux moisis sur son compte Steam pour être accepté ?

----------


## FB74

> Vous êtes dur avec les nouveaux qui essaie de faire de l'humour... Faut un quota de jeux moisis sur son compte Steam pour être accepté ?


On accepte tout le monde ici, même Baalim, c'est dire.  :;): 




 ::trollface::

----------


## Jokletox

C'est pas un peu la mascotte du topic ?

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> C'est pas un peu la mascotte du topic ?


Ca dépend si pour toi mascotte veut dire MAITRE !!!!!  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> Ca dépend si pour toi mascotte veut dire MAITRE !!!!!


 Ouais, ça sonne bien ça. Il ne manque plus que le pouvoir de mettre tout le monde en taule sans justification  :Cigare: 

Xcom 2 collection a 26.4£
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-XCOM-2-...om-2-colection

War of the chosen à... 0.14£ de moins  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous êtes dur avec les nouveaux qui essaie de faire de l'humour... Faut un quota de jeux moisis sur son compte Steam pour être accepté ?


Je précise que ce n'était pas une vanne mais ce qui me semblait être la suite logique de vos messages  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vous êtes dur avec les nouveaux qui essaie de faire de l'humour... Faut un quota de jeux moisis sur son compte Steam pour être accepté ?


On est durs avec tout le monde, ça taille à tour de bras. On a même créé un statut ExpertCPC pour cautionner les shitstorms interminables. Inexplicablement le ton global reste assez bon enfant. 
Baalim est quadriclassé maître du topic/mascotte/acheteur compulsif de jeux de merde/collectionneur de jeux japonais pour pervers. 

Mais tu verras y a plein de clans et autant de haine rampante. Les fans de GoG, les arc-boutés du sans flood, les distraits du Monthly (moitié oups j'ai renouvelé sans faire gaffe, moitié comment ça marche pour acheter le jeu du mois dernier, du laule à l'infini), les pro-Steam qui pissent sur les titres indés torchés au fond d'un garage par un codeur autodidacte, etc... 

Les échanges ne sont salés qu'en vertu d'un respect mutuel qui seul autorise un viril antagonisme de caste devant lequel un passant curieux ne verrait à tort que de la vulgarité, un peu comme ces petits caïds de la téci qui s'échangent des batards/enculé en façade mais savent qu'ils sont frères de casier depuis leur première garde-à-vue.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

T'as oublié de parler de l'offre Twitch

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'hésite à en faire un clan en tant que tel ou à le regrouper avec celui des jeux offerts par un site qui te demande en contre-partie de te créer un compte sur le site, de liker leur page Facebook, lier ton compte Steam, t'abonner à la newsletter, RT leur tweet, suivre leur Instagram et les laisser faire la toupie dans ton anus avec leur big data.

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Et le meilleur FF ? On en parle ?

----------


## Magnarrok

> Et le meilleur FF ? On en parle ?


France Football ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

> On est durs avec tout le monde, ça taille à tour de bras. On a même créé un statut ExpertCPC pour cautionner les shitstorms interminables. Inexplicablement le ton global reste assez bon enfant. 
> Baalim est quadriclassé maître du topic/mascotte/acheteur compulsif de jeux de merde/collectionneur de jeux japonais pour pervers. 
> 
> Mais tu verras y a plein de clans et autant de haine rampante. Les fans de GoG, les arc-boutés du sans flood, les distraits du Monthly (moitié oups j'ai renouvelé sans faire gaffe, moitié comment ça marche pour acheter le jeu du mois dernier, du laule à l'infini), les pro-Steam qui pissent sur les titres indés torchés au fond d'un garage par un codeur autodidacte, etc... 
> 
> Les échanges ne sont salés qu'en vertu d'un respect mutuel qui seul autorise un viril antagonisme de caste devant lequel un passant curieux ne verrait à tort que de la vulgarité, un peu comme ces petits caïds de la téci qui s'échangent des batards/enculé en façade mais savent qu'ils sont frères de casier depuis leur première garde-à-vue.


Du coup si j'insulte Baalim ça passe crème ?

En tout cas merci, j'ai crée un compte Amazon Prime et installé le logiciel de Twitch uniquement pour récupérer les jeux gratos alors que je regarde jamais de live et que j'ai un backlog de taré...

----------


## RUPPY

Vos gueules les connards : The Evil Within 2 à la fnac version physique à 10,99 boules (vu sur Dealabs)

----------


## acdctabs

Il manque le clan des listes dans ton descriptif.

----------


## rduburo

> France Football ?


Pas mal mais on doit pouvoir trouver plus vulgaire et hors charte.

Sinon le f1 2015 filé par humble, il est bien ? Les critiques ont pas l'air jouasses.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Non c'était un brouillon du 2016, bien meilleur, le 2017 étant encore meilleur.

----------


## Baalim

> Vos gueules les connards : The Evil Within 2 à la fnac version physique à 10,99 boules (vu sur Dealabs)


À la Fnac des Ternes, ils n'avaient pas reçu le mémo mais on peut effectivement leur demander d'aligner le prix.

Apparemment, ce serait une opération de l'éditeur lui-même.

Vu dans le même magasin,: Dishonored la mort de l'outsider à 10 €.

 il y a également un certain nombre de promo sur PC et PS 4

----------


## Magnarrok

> Pas mal mais on doit pouvoir trouver plus vulgaire et hors charte.
> 
> Sinon le f1 2015 filé par humble, il est bien ? Les critiques ont pas l'air jouasses.


Ah bah tu vas pouvoir comparer ! *F1 2017* gratuit pour ce WE  ::o: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/515220/F1_2017/

----------


## Baalim

> Du coup si j'insulte Baalim ça passe crème ?
> 
> En tout cas merci, j'ai crée un compte Amazon Prime et installé le logiciel de Twitch uniquement pour récupérer les jeux gratos alors que je regarde jamais de live et que j'ai un backlog de taré...


Hélas oui. Les modérateurs sont sourds à mres multiples tentatives de modobell des Oldnoobie, FB74 et autres Ruvon de mauvais aloi.  ::sad:: 

Je les signale pourtant méthodiquement tous les matins en partant du principe qu'ils diront bien une connerie dans le courant de la journée  :Indeed:

----------


## FB74

> Je les signale pourtant méthodiquement tous les matins en partant du principe qu'ils diront bien une connerie dans le courant de la journée


Quand on cherche dans les anciens écrits de Baalim, c'est pas mal non plus... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hilikkus

> PS. bon plan random : I Am Alive à 3.74€ (Steam)


Je dois être le seul sur ce forum mais j'ai bien aimé I Am Alive -son gameplay, son ambiance, ses choix, son arc  ::wub::  - et ce malgré sa durée de vie rachitique et sa palette de couleur grisâtre.

----------


## Marmottas

Moi qui trouvais qu'Oldnoobie avait oublié de lister les clans ST/AMIGA...  ::P:

----------


## Kargadum

> Je dois être le seul sur ce forum mais j'ai bien aimé I Am Alive -son gameplay, son ambiance, ses choix, son arc  - et ce malgré sa durée de vie rachitique et sa palette de couleur grisâtre.


J'avais bien aimé aussi. Superbe fin.

----------


## banditbandit

> Vous êtes dur avec les nouveaux qui essaie de faire de l'humour... Faut un quota de jeux moisis sur son compte Steam pour être accepté ?


Moi j'ai bien aimé à une lettre près.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et le meilleur FF ? On en parle ?


C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
Le 3 au japon est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire. 

Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi qui trouvais qu'Oldnoobie avait oublié de lister les clans ST/AMIGA...


J'ai pas listé les clans de une personne (à part le mien  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Jokletox

> Moi j'ai bien aimé à une lettre près.


Attends, je retente un truc...





> Pas mal mais on doit pouvoir trouver plus vulgaire et hors charte.


Fist Fucking ?

----------


## fenrhir

> C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
> Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
> Le 3 au japon est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
> Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
> Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
> Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
> Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
> Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire. 
> 
> Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.

----------


## Wolverine

Day of Infamy à *5$* sur chrono.gg

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'Infamy solde aurait là si tôt.

----------


## cedes4

Oldnoobie fait un AVC ou je suis trop con ? (je penche pour la seconde solution, mais sait-on jamais)..

----------


## Baalim

> Oldnoobie fait un AVC ou je suis trop con ? (je penche pour la seconde solution, mais sait-on jamais)..


A mon sens, c'est plutôt la dictée vocale de Google qui fait de la réinterprétation artistique.

----------


## Flad

> Attends, je retente un truc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fist Fucking ?


0 réaction ,GG c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> 0 réaction ,GG c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste


Comme je le disais, ce topic est apparemment terra incognita pour la modération  ::siffle:: 

Xcom 2 collection à 27€ chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/xcom-2-collection

----------


## Baalim

4 nouveaux jeux chez chrono.gg dont Overfall (et the fall, freaking meatbags et.
https://www.chrono.gg/shop?utm_sourc...4b60f-95037957

Groupees Be Mine 34 en approche

----------


## Supergounou

> Groupees Be Mine 34 en approche


 :Vibre:

----------


## jopopoe

> Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'Infamy solde aurait là si tôt.


Moi j'ai compris  :Pipe:

----------


## Lucretia

Vous avez vu 神舞幻想 Faith of Danschant ? 
Il est en chinois et pas du tout traduit en anglais, donc incompréhensible.
Mais le trailer a l'air d'une qualité étonnante.

Ca semble vraiment risqué et inutile de l'acheter en fait, car on ne peut probablement rien y comprendre du tout.
Mais ça a l'air vraiment étonnamment beau. Oui je me répète.
Pas du MMORPG celui-là, du RPG !

----------


## odji

> Vous avez vu 神舞幻想 Faith of Danschant ? 
> Il est en chinois et pas du tout traduit en anglais, donc incompréhensible.
> Mais le trailer a l'air d'une qualité étonnante.
> 
> Ca semble vraiment risqué et inutile de l'acheter en fait, car on ne peut probablement rien y comprendre du tout.
> Mais ça a l'air vraiment étonnamment beau. Oui je me répète.
> Pas du MMORPG celui-là, du RPG !


vraiment jolie mais pas etonnant, d'apres le dernier steam survey: Language 63.93% Simplified Chinese 
http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey.

va falloir s'y mettre les gars

----------


## Baalim

> Vous avez vu 神舞幻想 Faith of Danschant ? 
> Il est en chinois et pas du tout traduit en anglais, donc incompréhensible.
> Mais le trailer a l'air d'une qualité étonnante.
> 
> Ca semble vraiment risqué et inutile de l'acheter en fait, car on ne peut probablement rien y comprendre du tout.
> Mais ça a l'air vraiment étonnamment beau. Oui je me répète.
> Pas du MMORPG celui-là, du RPG !


Les différents fils de discussion sur steam ne laissent guère espérer de traduction anglaise dans un futur proche

----------


## Jokletox

> 0 réaction ,GG c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste


C'est ça quand on a du doigté  :Cigare:

----------


## Eradan

> Oldnoobie fait un AVC ou je suis trop con ? (je penche pour la seconde solution, mais sait-on jamais)..


Do Ré Mi Fa Sol La Si Do.

De rien.

----------


## Baalim

Homebrew, 5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/32...atent_Unknown/

Grey Goo, 2$
https://www.amazon.com/Grey-Goo-Defi...dp/B079Z22ZRW/

Shiness, 7.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/shin...am-key--3109-1

Destiny 2, 30 €
https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/destiny2

The council, 21.5 € chez Voidu ! (ne faites SURTOUT PAS de recherche sur play asia avec ce nom  :Facepalm:  )
https://www.voidu.com/en/the-council-complete-season
Code Voidu3 pour un rabais de 0.65 € complémentaire.

Tous les ultima en solde chez GOG.
Ultima underworld 1 & 2 pour 1.49$ le lot  ::wub:: 
https://www.gog.com/game/ultima_underworld_1_2

Un nouveau bundle VR pas engageant
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...es-bundle-xxii

----------


## Baalim

> Do Ré Mi Fa Sol La Si Do.
> 
> De rien.

----------


## azruqh

> http://p3.storage.canalblog.com/36/8...3/75917544.jpg


 :Bave:

----------


## madgic

Genre sur Voidu ou peut pas mettre plusieurs jeux dans notre panier ? Ou c'est juste pour la première fois ?

----------


## Baalim

> Genre sur Voidu ou peut pas mettre plusieurs jeux dans notre panier ? Ou c'est juste pour la première fois ?


Je viens de constater la même chose.
Vu que c'était également ma première commande, mon commentaire est particulièrement inutile  ::ninja:: 


EDIT : Nan, c'est bien limité à un jeu par commande.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Do Ré Mi Fa Sol La Si Do.
> 
> De rien.


Vrais sachent ! GG !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est bien limité à un jeu par commande.


Je confirme.

----------


## Baalim

The signal from Tolva, 6.79 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-signal-from-tolva

Enfin, en principe, parce que ça plante légèrement à l'heure actuelle.

Vikings, wolves of bla bla, 10.62 $
1.63 $ de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard


EDIT :
C'est bon, vous pourrez bientôt arrêter de vous moquer, bande de charognes  :Boom: 
Je suis bientôt sorti du top 1000 de steam  :Facepalm: 
https://steamdb.info/badges/?badgeid=13


Probablement le meilleur prix pour la snes mini : 69.90 € chez cdiscount avec le code SUPERMINI
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...-snesmini.html


Nier Automata à 23.99 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...utomata-steam/

Faut pas chercher, il passe de 29.99 € à 23.99 € en passant dans le panier...




> Remember you’ll only see our flash price when you sign in and stick a game in your basket.

----------


## Baalim

Lucius gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

----------


## banditbandit

> Attends, je retente un truc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fist Fucking ?





> 0 réaction ,GG c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste





> C'est ça quand on a du doigté


C'est ça quand tu te sors les doigts du cul.  :haha:

----------


## Bentic

> Lucius gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway


Où donc  ::blink:: 

J'ai quasi toujours le coup pour les giveaways Indiegala...
Vous les postez toujours quand il ne reste que 5 minutes, ou j'ai raté quelque chose ?  :tired: 

J'ai testé depuis Firefox, Chromium et Edge (au cas où ce serait le bloqueur de pubs), sur le lien et la page d'accueil, mais je ne trouve pas.

EDIT: Ah mais en fait, ce sont des blagues! (ou alors le bot déconne)

----------


## Graouu

> Les différents fils de discussion sur steam ne laissent guère espérer de traduction anglaise dans un futur proche


Je pense sincèrement que les chinois en ont pas grand chose à foutre du marché européen/américain. Quand ils se mettront à faire des daubes indépendantes à 1e qui te feront miner du bitcoin à ton insu çà va être fun. ::lol::

----------


## Kargadum

> Où donc 
> 
> J'ai quasi toujours le coup pour les giveaways Indiegala...
> Vous les postez toujours quand il ne reste que 5 minutes, ou j'ai raté quelque chose ? 
> 
> J'ai testé depuis Firefox, Chromium et Edge (au cas où ce serait le bloqueur de pubs), sur le lien et la page d'accueil, mais je ne trouve pas.
> 
> EDIT: Ah mais en fait, ce sont des blagues! (ou alors le bot déconne)


Chez moi le site rame un peu, mais oui c'est fini. ça a commencé vers 16h.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Une question pour les tauliers du topic :

https://www.gamebillet.com/lego-star...the-clone-wars

Pourquoi vendre le jeu en euros si l'activation est bloquée en Europe ? Est-ce bien le cas d'ailleurs ?

----------


## FB74

C'est l'inverse non ?
Là, il est jouable en France par exemple...

----------


## fletch2099

> Lucius gratos
> https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway


Gratuit contre 10€, not bot a buggé ^^

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est l'inverse non ?
> Là, il est jouable en France par exemple...


Ah ? Moi je comprends :

This product will not not activate in the following region : ..., Europe, ...

----------


## Bentic

> Chez moi le site rame un peu, mais oui c'est fini. ça a commencé vers 16h.


Oui, ça ramait pas mal.
Donc ça na duré qu'une heure, voire un peu plus ?

----------


## FB74

> Ah ? Moi je comprends :
> 
> This product will not not activate in the following region : ..., Europe, ...


J'avais pas vu.
Mais dans ce cas, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'active nulle part...

----------


## Shep1

On est tout un tas de canards à avoir reçu un coupon -25% pour *Divinity : Original Sin II*.

Topic du jeu ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...-Sin-2/page116

----------


## Baalim

> Une question pour les tauliers du topic :
> 
> https://www.gamebillet.com/lego-star...the-clone-wars
> 
> Pourquoi vendre le jeu en euros si l'activation est bloquée en Europe ? Est-ce bien le cas d'ailleurs ?


Ça sent l'erreur d'affichage mais je lis effectivement la même chose que toi.
Etrange.


Il est à 0.01 € plus cher chez Voidu et sans mention d'un region lock
https://www.voidu.com/en/lego-star-w...the-clone-wars

Avec Voidu3, il passe en dessous  ::):

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'avais pas vu.
> Mais dans ce cas, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'active nulle part...


Ouais, c'est ce que je me disais aussi...  ::lol:: 




> Ça sent l'erreur d'affichage mais je lis effectivement la même chose que toi.
> Etrange.
> 
> 
> Il est à 0.01 € plus cher chez Voidu et sans mention d'un region lock
> https://www.voidu.com/en/lego-star-w...the-clone-wars
> 
> Avec Voidu3, il passe en dessous


Je vais plutôt faire ça. Merci !  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Bundle douteux, comme d'habitude, mais avec One finger death punch.
Le tout pour 1.49$
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-41

----------


## banditbandit

> C'est compliqué parce que le 1, malgré ses limites techniques, pose les bases, profite d'un effet nostalgie, et reste le point de départ de tout le reste, + le côté retour sur Paul Walker à ses débuts. 
> Le 2 est un film d'action assez anecdotique.
> Le 3 au japon est une merde sans nom, ça ne fera pas polémique.
> Le 4 (cartel colombien) décolle dans une certaine noirceur en film thriller/courses supérieur au 2.
> Le 5 passe clairement un cran au-dessus avec les dodge charger qui baladent un coffre dans Rio en un film de braquage bien pêchu qui accueille Dwayne Johnson pour pousser la surenchère.
> Le 6 fait la boucle avec le 4 mais s'avère plus poussif que le 5 et on sent que l'exercice de pilotes balèzes touche à sa limite quand en face ça tire à vue, toutefois la scène de l'autoroute avec le char est incroyable.
> Le 7 est démentiel à tous points de vue : un méchant super balèze, des bastons, des cascades complètement WTF à base de parachutage de Dodge Charger tunée Off-road, l'adieu à Paul Walker... un bel opus qui referme la parenthèse ouverte avec le 6 qui faisait suite au 4.
> Le 8... de grosses craintes sur le pitch mais derrière une recette efficace, par contre ça manque de cascades impressionnantes entre un début totalement dément à Cuba et un final délirant à base de sous-marin nucléaire. 
> 
> Du coup pour les FF, le meilleur c'est 7>5>6>8>4>2>3 avec le 1 à part, ou s'il fallait l'inclure, sentimentalisme mis à part, il serait entre le 4 et le 2.


Ça mérite au moins un Vin Diesel euh... je veux dire un Vin D'or.  :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs de P&C, la série des memento mori à -80 %
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/59733/

Pour les amateurs également, F1 2016 à 1.09€ sur android.

----------


## MeL

> Faut aller sur la page du jeu directement, pas du DLC il me semble:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/236870/HITMAN/


Salut,
Pour ma part, cet épisode 2 n'apparait pas dans ma fiche Hitman. J'ai juste l'épisode 1 qui apparait dans Contenu Téléchargeable. Mais quand je fais une recherche sur le Spring Pack dans la magasin, Steam me dit que je l'ai dans ma bibliothèque. C'est normal ?

----------


## Baalim

Dustwind 10$
https://chrono.gg/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut,
> Pour ma part, cet épisode 2 n'apparait pas dans ma fiche Hitman. J'ai juste l'épisode 1 qui apparait dans Contenu Téléchargeable. Mais quand je fais une recherche sur le Spring Pack dans la magasin, Steam me dit que je l'ai dans ma bibliothèque. C'est normal ?


Je viens de le récupérer depuis cette page là :
https://steamdb.info/app/439890/

----------


## odji

> Dustwind 10$
> https://chrono.gg/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de le récupérer depuis cette page là :
> https://steamdb.info/app/439890/


pour celui qui cherche quand meme: steam://install/439890

----------


## Yoryze

> Pour les amateurs de P&C, la série des memento mori à -80 %
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/59733/


Il n'y avait pas des serveurs désactivés pour des passages avec des fonctions de recherche en ligne ? Ou je confonds ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je viens de le récupérer depuis cette page là :
> https://steamdb.info/app/439890/


Super ! Ca a marché nickel pour moi (propriétés du jeu -> DLC -> Sapienza s'est ajouté à Paris).

----------


## Baalim

> Il n'y avait pas des serveurs désactivés pour des passages avec des fonctions de recherche en ligne ? Ou je confonds ?


Tu confonds avec in memoriam  :;):

----------


## Yoryze

> Tu confonds avec in memoriam


Ah ouais ! Cool ! Car ça me tente bien du coup.  ::):

----------


## MeL

> Dustwind 10$
> https://chrono.gg/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de le récupérer depuis cette page là :
> https://steamdb.info/app/439890/


Merci. Désolé de faire ma chochotte mais il faut rentrer son ID et mdp Steam alors qu'il est stipulé que ce site n'est pas affilié à Steam ou Valve. Ca craint ou pas ?

@ odji
J'ai essayé steam://install/439890 (déjà donné par fatalix41 page 249) mais j'ai un message d'échec.

----------


## BoZoin

> Merci. Désolé de faire ma chochotte mais il faut rentrer son ID et mdp Steam alors qu'il est stipulé que ce site n'est pas affilié à Steam ou Valve. Ca craint ou pas ?
> 
> @ odji
> J'ai essayé steam://install/439890 (déjà donné par fatalix41 page 249) mais j'ai un message d'échec.


Je n'ai pas eu besoin de me loger sur le site. En cliquant sur le bouton 'free', le lien a ouvert mon client steam direct.

----------


## MeL

Oh pinaise, my bad !!! J'ai un message d'échec mais je n'ai pas pensé à regarder ma page Steam. C'est bon !! Désolé pour le dérangement  :Red:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> in memoriam


 :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, après mon compte chrono.gg, c'est au tour de mon compte Epic game d'être piraté.

Google et gmail n'auraient rien à me dire ?

Diverses promotions oldies chez GOG
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180326_weekly_sale

Les deux premiers monkey island À deux euros l'unité
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/monk...am-key--2812-1

----------


## azruqh

> Ah tiens, après mon compte chrono.gg, c'est au tour de mon compte Epic game d'être piraté.


Décidément. T'as du pisser sur un cimetière indien sans faire gaffe...

----------


## Baalim

> Décidément. T'as du pisser sur un cimetière indien sans faire gaffe...


 là pour le coup, je suis un peu fautif. j'aurais probablement dû mettre un autre mot de passe que 1234  ::trollface:: 


 j'en profite pour rappeler le lancement imminent du prochain bundle de chez groupees.
Le premier jeu confirmé serait Half Life 3. à prendre avec des pincettes comme d'habitude

----------


## azruqh

> là pour le coup, je suis un peu fautif. j'aurais probablement dû mettre un autre mot de passe que 1234


 :^_^: 

Donne-moi tes mots de passe, je te dirai si ça va...  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Donne-moi tes mots de passe, je te dirai si ça va...


Bah il a dit 1234 !  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Il a change depuis il a prit plus secure c'est son nombre de jeux Steam maintenant (et comme sa bibliothèque fait planter les pc il est tranquille)
INVIOLABLE

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 

Space hulk deathwings, 13 €
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-1

----------


## Kargadum

J'ai mon compte epic games bloqué suite à de multiples tentatives de co. Y a de ces morts de faim... La flemme de le déverrouiller. Me semble avoir lu qu'il y avait eu une vague de "piratage" ayant fait perdre du pognon à l'éditeur.

----------


## Bentic

> J'ai mon compte epic games bloqué suite à de multiples tentatives de co. Y a de ces morts de faim...


Ces mêmes comptes servent aussi pour utiliser l'Unreal Engine, et accéder au (et vendre sur) le marché de contenu, qui permet à des développeurs ou graphistes indépendants de vendre des assets (graphiques, sonores, de gameplay, des outils pour le moteur, des bouts de code, etc.).
Il y en a qui ont pas mal de succès, donc je suppose qu'il y a des informations bancaires à récupérer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Space hulk deathwings, 13 €
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-1


Il passe ENFIN la barre psychologique des 15€. M'enfin après la sortie de Vermintide 2 j'ai peur que ce soit devenu de peu d'intérêt. Il est vraiment con cet éditeur, il avait son trou à faire entre V1 et V2 et largement le temps de faire exister son titre. Le travail de patch a été fait au moins en partie, mais le timing est mauvais.

----------


## Baalim

> Ces mêmes comptes servent aussi pour utiliser l'Unreal Engine, et accéder au (et vendre sur) le marché de contenu, qui permet à des développeurs ou graphistes indépendants de vendre des assets (graphiques, sonores, de gameplay, des outils pour le moteur, des bouts de code, etc.).
> Il y en a qui ont pas mal de succès, donc je suppose qu'il y a des informations bancaires à récupérer.


Je comprends mieux l'intérêt de la démarche.


Monday cracra (l'eau elle n'aime pas ça) bundle de la semaine
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-45

Si vous trouvez un truc motivant dans le lot, vous êtes probablement plus balèzes que moi.


*
Yooka trucmuche* (et je suis un backer  :Facepalm: ) à 13.59 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/360830/YookaLaylee/

*Battlefield 1 revolution edition* à 16.10 € chez mamazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075TPPXGR

----------


## Kargadum

+1, merci pour l'explication Bentic.

----------


## Flad

> Décidément. T'as du pisser sur un cimetière indien sans faire gaffe...


C'est un juste retour de karma.
Baalim  :haha:

----------


## Mastaba

Moi c'est chrono.gg qui marche plus du tout.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est un juste retour de karma.
> Baalim


Fais gaffe à ne pas accepter de clés steam mystérieuses ces prochains jours.  :tired: 


Un bundle étrange qui déboule dans 9 minutes.
https://groupees.com/vip3

Y'avait du bon dans les deux précédents VIP bundle.

Le site est en rade mais Redout enhanced est à 10 $
https://chrono.gg/?=RedoutEnhancedEdition


*Retour de la compil Baldur's gate à 10.79 €*
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-saga

Stock limité (et pour une fois ça avait l'air vrai) et offre limitée à 24 heures
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-saga


Trial fusion 5.99€, Trial blood dragon 4.49€ etc...
https://www.indiegala.com/store

Pour les masochistes, Micromachine world series à 12 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...-series/535850

----------


## Hankh

The Darkness II gratos sur HB.

----------


## Kohtsaro

The darkness II  : 28IM9-J9FBP-JF7FB

J'avais déjà le jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> The Darkness II gratos sur HB.


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> J'ai mon compte epic games bloqué suite à de multiples tentatives de co. Y a de ces morts de faim... La flemme de le déverrouiller. Me semble avoir lu qu'il y avait eu une vague de "piratage" ayant fait perdre du pognon à l'éditeur.


Pareil pour moi la semaine dernière, au moins ça m'a rappelé que j'avais un compte Epic...

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas The Darkness II, je le recommande chaudement. Un bon gros défouloir bien brutal / violent avec une histoire plutôt bien foutue. Et pas besoin de connaître la BD ou de faire le 1.

----------


## fletch2099

> The Darkness II gratos sur HB.


Il est sympa en plus comme jeu!

----------


## Myope

Y'a des jeux comme ça. Je suis bien content de jamais les avoir acheté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolverine

> Space hulk deathwings, 13 €
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/spac...am-key--3106-1


Dites, juste pour du solo, il tient la route ou ça vaut pas la peine ?

----------


## Ouamdu

> Dites, juste pour du solo, il tient la route ou ça vaut pas la peine ?


Ça vaut pas la peine.

----------


## Harvester

> Dites, juste pour du solo, il tient la route ou ça vaut pas la peine ?


Je l'ai fait à sa sortie et j'ai bien aimé.

----------


## Flad

> Fais gaffe à ne pas accepter de clés steam mystérieuses ces prochains jours.


Je suis en week-end demain soir et loin de mon compte steam dès jeudi, ça devrait le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Je suis en week-end demain soir et loin de mon compte steam dès jeudi, ça devrait le faire


Trop tard, vu ton avatar  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je l'ai fait à sa sortie et j'ai bien aimé.





> Ça vaut pas la peine.


 :X1:

----------


## Kargadum

> Dites, juste pour du solo, il tient la route ou ça vaut pas la peine ?


Il y a eu apparemment de nombreux patchs tardifs, mais si tu es en 1440p, vérifies bien auprès des joueurs qu'il soit jouable. Que ce soit en ultra ou en graphismes minimes, j'avais d' impressionnants drop de fps lors des vagues ou lorsqu'un son résonnais dans un couloir vide^^. Après six mois, je devais avoir 2h de jeu à mon actif. J'en suis resté là. Pour l'expérience de jeu, je ne peux pas trop te dire ahah. Si tu es fan de la licence, tu devrais apprécier, même si c'est fait pour de la coop.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Il y a la Enhanced Edition qui sort le 22 mai (maj gratuite pour ceux qui possèdent la version standard)

https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/s...050803655.html

----------


## Wolverine

Retour du pack* Vanquish & Bayonetta* pour* 12* € chez Fanatical

----------


## Woshee

Et bayonetta y est aussi seul à son plus bas prix jamais (6.79€)

----------


## Baalim

Outlast trinity bundle 13.79€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/238320/Outlast/

 il y a également une opération assez bidon chez humble à base de timbres à collectionner pour obtenir un jeu gratuit, hackyzack

----------


## FB74

Indie Bundle 19:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-19

----------


## Orkestra

> Indie Bundle 19:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-19


Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas trouvé un bundle de chez eux intéressant comme ça, chouette !
Au passage il me semble que *Kathy Rain* et *Flat Kingdom* ont été ajouté au Humble Jumbo Bundle 11

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Indie Bundle 19:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-19


Wow, la qualité de ce palier à 1$!!! 

Je recommande les 3  ::o:

----------


## La Chouette

> Indie Bundle 19:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-19


Mini Metro est un super petit jeu pour jouer dans les transports en commun ou autres courtes pauses.
Rakuen est un jeu avec une histoire émouvante et d'excellents personnages.
Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes est un excellent jeu multi-joueur et j'ai jamais trouvé un ami qui n'appréciait pas.

Du bon bundle, cette fois-ci.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Mini Metro est un super petit jeu pour jouer dans les transports en commun ou autres courtes pauses.
> Rakuen est un jeu avec une histoire émouvante et d'excellents personnages.
> Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes est un excellent jeu multi-joueur et j'ai jamais trouvé un ami qui n'appréciait pas.
> 
> Du bon bundle, cette fois-ci.


Tu sors ton ordi dans les transports en commun ?  ::huh::

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu sors ton ordi dans les transports en commun ?


Mes trajets sont soit trop courts pour en avoir besoin, soit trop longs pour pouvoir les prendre. Mais je connais des gens qui le font, oui. En bus/tram, en dehors des heures de pointe (ou en dehors des centre-villes), ça passe bien apparemment.

----------


## nova

> Tu sors ton ordi dans les transports en commun ?


D'ou le fait que mini metro est un jeu qui a cartonné sur android. Tout comme reign.

----------


## acdctabs

Mini Metro c'est génial,  quel que soit le support  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Dirt rally 8.49 €
https://www.indiegala.com/dirt-rally...Rally_20180327

Ajout de Kathy Rain & Flat Kingdom Paper's Cut Edition sur le [Humble] Jumbo Bundle 11.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Mini Metro est un super petit jeu pour jouer dans les transports en commun ou autres courtes pauses.
> Rakuen est un jeu avec une histoire émouvante et d'excellents personnages.
> Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes est un excellent jeu multi-joueur et j'ai jamais trouvé un ami qui n'appréciait pas.


Et SOMA est un jeu incroyable avec une histoire fabuleuse, sans doute une de mes meilleures expériences vidéoludiques.

----------


## Baalim

Pas mal de promotions android sympathiques :

Cat quest à 2.59€, motorsport manager 2 à 1€, lego Jurassic à 1.89€, monument valley 2 à 2.79€, reign à 1.49€, don't starve 1.09€, samorost 3 à 1€ etc.

*Lego city undercover à 8.05€* : go go go !
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ty-Undercover/


Préco Groupees Be Mine 34 : 2 $
https://groupees.com/bm34

----------


## Getz

> Indie Bundle 19:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...ndie-bundle-19


Intéressant! (Une fois n'est pas coutume)

Par contre, quelqu'un sait si le manuel de Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes est trouvable en français? Le site officiel n'a que la version anglaise semble-t'il.

----------


## fenrhir

> Par contre, quelqu'un sait si le manuel de Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes est trouvable en français? Le site officiel n'a que la version anglaise semble-t'il.


Un pote l'avait ramené au taf en français, donc oui, mais je me souviens qu'il disait que c'était un truc communautaire, donc à voir...

----------


## Bentic

> il y a également une opération assez bidon chez humble à base de timbres à collectionner pour obtenir un jeu gratuit, hackyzack


Vous avez réussi à avoir plus que le premier ?



> Par contre, quelqu'un sait si le manuel de Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes est trouvable en français? Le site officiel n'a que la version anglaise semble-t'il.


Officiellement, non, mais il y a les traductions de fans dans le premier sujet épinglé des discussions Steam.

----------


## Getz

> Un pote l'avait ramené au taf en français, donc oui, mais je me souviens qu'il disait que c'était un truc communautaire, donc à voir...





> Officiellement, non, mais il y a les traductions de fans dans le premier sujet épinglé des discussions Steam.


Merci!  :;):

----------


## Galwhen

Les jeux du Bundle sont aussi dispos en DRM-free, ça change du Steam only  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les jeux du Bundle sont aussi dispos en DRM-free, ça change du Steam only


Ça a toujours été le cas dans les *Humble Indie Bundles* : les jeux sont disponibles en DRM-Free et clé Steam, et sur les 3 OS : Windows/Linux/Mac (il y a même eu pas mal de jeux qui sont devenus disponibles pour Linux et/ou Mac juste pour être dans un Indie Bundle).
A une époque on avait aussi droit quasi systématiquement aux OST des jeux, mais maintenant c'est plutôt rare ( 1 ou 2 OST par bundle)

----------


## Baalim

C'est ce que j'allais preciser  :;): 


Sinon promo oculus pour ses -déjà- deux ans
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/s...4897462292212/


Twitch prime offre un accès à Tera sur xbox/ps4
Cherchez pas. Il esy effectivement payant sur console.

----------


## Baalim

Bang bang meh bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180328

Avec...ahem... du subtil.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/744430/agecheck

Voyons voir, où est la boite à mp de Flad  :Fourbe: 


Fanatical spotlight bundle 6
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-6

2.39€ avec.... dinosystem  :Bave: 

Des dinos.... en 2D... vus de haut. Tu le crois, ça ?


Sinon, y'a aussi Warden, vu chez groupees et Knightsquad, manifestement vu quelque part puisqu'il est déjà sur mon compte steam.



Vu chez play asia... vous noterez l'extrême subtilité du logo  :Facepalm: 


Ah... ouais, quand même
https://s.pacn.ws/1500/tp/-534909.1.jpg?ovljix


Far cry 5 à 47.68 €
Pas encore trouvé mieux  :Emo: 

https://www.play-asia.com/far-cry-5/13/70bpr7

----------


## moutaine

> Fanatical spotlight bundle 6
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/spotlight-bundle-6
> 
> 2.39€ avec.... dinosystem 
> 
> Des dinos.... en 2D... vus de haut. Tu le crois, ça ?


Ils ont osez le "watch them reproduce".  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Ils ont osez le "watch them reproduce".


Si tu veux intéresser le Baalim, faut mettre les bons arguments en avant.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Ils ont osez le "watch them reproduce".


DinoPron  :Sweat:

----------


## odji

pour vous achevez:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-12

----------


## Shapa

> Bang bang meh bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180328
> 
> Avec...ahem... du subtil.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/744430/agecheck
> 
> Voyons voir, où est la boite à mp de Flad 
> 
> 
> ...


42 chez voidu pour FC5.

----------


## Baalim

> 42 chez voidu pour FC5.


Ah...  :Facepalm: 
J'ai pas pensé à aller regarder

----------


## erynnie

Le test de GK est dégueulasse, est-ce vraiment un bon plan même à 42 € ?

----------


## Baalim

> Le test de GK est dégueulasse, est-ce vraiment un bon plan même à 42 € ?


Le bon plan, c'est le test GK qui m'a convaincu d'attendre de le chopper à bas prix comme les précédents.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Le test de GK est dégueulasse, est-ce vraiment un bon plan même à 42 € ?


Ici, on juge le deal, pas le jeu  ::): 

Je pense qu'il ne vaut pas ce prix la, mais je suis pas un fan des jeux UBI

----------


## Shapa

Ah ba je disais juste ça parce que Baalim disait qu'il trouvait pas mieux.

----------


## Graouu

> Le bon plan, c'est le test GK qui m'a convaincu d'attendre de le chopper à bas prix comme les précédents.


Je te conseille de mater le replay twitch hier soir de Mister MV, c'était à hurler de rire sa prestation. Par contre le jeu à l'air vraiment à iech pour le coup. Du coup mater une partie en live çà donne vraiment une idée réelle de ce qu'est le jeu. C'est vraiment un réflexe à adopter.

Par contre gaffe, Omega Labyrinth Z sur la télé du salon en famille, çà peut être un peu le malaise quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

Be Mine 34:
https://groupees.com/bm34

je passe...

----------


## Baalim

> Be Mine 34:
> https://groupees.com/bm34
> 
> je passe...


Bon, ben, c'est pas...génial ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour *Far Cry 5*, ne vous fiez pas qu'aux critiques officielles (et à quelques streams) car nous sommes nombreux à l'apprécier sur le topic dédié. Si vous aimez les anciens Far Cry, vous aimerez sans doute celui-ci. Il a bien sûr quelques défauts (dont une IA plutôt "rigolote" parfois) mais l'aspect ludique à la "Far Cry" est bien là avec quelques changements bienvenus.

Et pour revenir aux bons plans, je précise que pour l'avoir à 42€ sur Voidu, il faut aussi taper le code de réduction "farcryvoidu".

----------


## Baalim

Bon à savoir. Je laisse le jeu en wl  :;): 

Dishonored 2 à 14.38€
https://www.voidu.com/en/dishonored-2

Tyranny à 11.4€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/tyra...am-key--3128-1

Wunderbar !
Un logiciel pour former les futurs techniciens sav sur leurs deniers personnels  ::lol:: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...ing_Simulator/

----------


## nova

> Pour *Far Cry 5*, ne vous fiez pas qu'aux critiques officielles (et à quelques streams) car nous sommes nombreux à l'apprécier sur le topic dédié. .


M'enfin si vous avez aimer Farcry 4 ca nous indique pas grand chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

> Je te conseille de mater le replay twitch hier soir de Mister MV, c'était à hurler de rire sa prestation. Par contre le jeu à l'air vraiment à iech pour le coup. Du coup mater une partie en live çà donne vraiment une idée réelle de ce qu'est le jeu. C'est vraiment un réflexe à adopter.
> 
> Par contre gaffe, Omega Labyrinth Z sur la télé du salon en famille, çà peut être un peu le malaise quand même.



Omega Labyrinth Z Refused Release in UK and Other PAL Regions

----------


## znokiss

> Wunderbar !
> Un logiciel pour former les futurs techniciens sav sur leurs deniers personnels 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/62...ing_Simulator/


 :^_^: 
A quand le jeu type "Game Studio Tycoon" où tu gère une équipe qui doit développer un jeu de PC Building Simulator..

----------


## Maalak

Ca existe déjà.  ::siffle::

----------


## nova

Ahah  ::lol::

----------


## Baalim

> Omega Labyrinth Z Refused Release in UK and Other PAL Regions


Oh la vache  :Facepalm: 
 la lecture du texte est particulièrement instructive. J'imaginais, vu les logos, que le jeu était assez chargé question fan service mais ça va bien au-delà niveau malaise.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A quand le jeu type "Game Studio Tycoon" où tu gère une équipe qui doit développer un jeu de PC Building Simulator..


 D'ailleurs, je signale que la version Smartphone est assez fantastique et ne nécessite aucune connexion Internet  ::siffle::

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 
Joli cross-topic-

----------


## Stelarc

> car nous sommes nombreux à l'apprécier sur le topic dédié.


CQFD. ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

On se demande régulièrement quelles boutiques sont légit'.

Voila un lien particulièrement intéressant en provenance d'UBI soft.
Hop, en OP.

https://support.ubi.com/en-US/Faqs/0...ised-Retailers

----------


## FB74

> On se demande régulièrement quelles boutiques sont légit'.
> 
> Voila un lien particulièrement intéressant en provenance d'UBI soft.
> Hop, en OP.
> 
> https://support.ubi.com/en-US/Faqs/0...ised-Retailers


Marrant, je ne vois pas la boutique B2al1m....  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Marrant, je ne vois pas la boutique B2al1m....


On bosse sur notre accréditation mais notre siège aux îles caïman et notre succursale à aulnay sous bois les interpellent quelque peu.

----------


## Tenebris

> On bosse sur notre accréditation mais notre siège aux îles caïman


Pourtant les iles caïman c'est logique pour des accrocs aux deals  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pourtant les iles caïman c'est logique pour des accrocs aux deals


Oldnoobie/10  :Clap:

----------


## Kargadum

> Pourtant les iles caïman c'est logique pour des accrocs aux deals


Excellent!

Edit: Voidu dans les revendeurs officiels?  :Pouah:  Après c'est vrai que leurs jeux ubi sont plus ou moins alignés aux prix steam, hors rabais.

----------


## Valenco

> Pourtant les iles caïman c'est logique pour des accrocs aux deals


Elle ne manque pas de mordant celle-ci.  :Clap:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pourtant les iles caïman c'est logique pour des accrocs aux deals


Joooli ! Clapclap !

----------


## banditbandit

Nier Automata à 24 € (si mes calculs sont bons) chez GMG avec le code PAYDAY20

Life is Strange BTS à 8 € toujours avec PAYDAY20

----------


## Oldnoobie

Elle part en BTS au final, l'héroïne ?

----------


## Getz

> Elle part en BTS au final, l'héroïne ?


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Valenco

Il ne peut pas toujours être au top.  ::P: 

 Je demande votre indulgence.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je change régulièrement de braquet pour mieux vous surprendre. Un coup personne ne pige, un coup tout le monde est dépité. Ou juste l’intelligentsia qui s'en veut de ne pas avoir trouvé la petite blague en premier  ::P: 
(pis zut moi elle me fait rire).

----------


## banditbandit

Faut être indulgent avec nos anciens, BTS c'est pour before the shitstorm, rien à voir avec Oldnoobie évidement, quoique...  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Rage à 2.19 €
Honnêtement, si vous ne l'avez pas, vous ne risquez pas grand chose à ce tarif
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rage


Bomber crew, toujours moins cher. Cette fois, à 5.99 € (hors coupon SPRING10 s'il fonctionne encore)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/bomber-crew

Fallout new vegas à 1.74€
https://www.gamebillet.com/fallout-new-vegas

----------


## Netrolf

*Spec Ops : The Line Gratos* via le Humble store

----------


## odji

> Rage à 2.19 €
> Honnêtement, si vous ne l'avez pas, vous ne risquez pas grand chose à ce tarif
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rage


1,75 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/rage

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> *Spec Ops : The Line Gratos* via le Humble store


Je l'ai déjà en fait. Clé ici : 2ID00-JIN30-0AQWX

----------


## Baalim

> 1,75 €
> https://www.voidu.com/en/rage


 :tired: 


Groupees préco, buyers beware
https://groupees.com/dh

----------


## Nanaki

Pour ceux qui veulent skipper le prochain Humble Monthly, n'oubliez pas que l'argent est retiré demain, donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Deus Ex Mankind Divided, GOD EATER 2, et Mafia III!

----------


## Valenco

> *Spec Ops : The Line Gratos* via le Humble store


 ::):  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi par contre je suis preneur des jeux en trop (surtout Mafia et DE) des gens qui auront oublié d'annuler  ::ninja::

----------


## toufmag

> *Spec Ops : The Line Gratos* via le Humble store


Je l'ai déjà aussi : 7DTZQ-MPNBN-0PRLY

----------


## Alexis

> Je l'ai déjà aussi : 7DTZQ-MPNBN-0PRLY


Grand merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Earth's dawn, le pseudo odin's sphere, est à 7.5€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/earths-dawn
http://store.steampowered.com/app/494600/EARTHS_DAWN/

----------


## Maalak

C3w34-l7qca-hjcfc pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, je l'ai pris sans faire attention que je l'avais déjà.

----------


## Baalim

Fenix commander gratos pour starcraft 2
https://starcraft2.com/en-us/news/21667305

----------


## Baalim

Thimbleweed à 8.24€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/thimbleweed-park

Ou 5€ sur Android.

----------


## Baalim

Les 3 épisodes de MAFIA en drm free pour 36 $
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180328_special_promo_mafia

Bon ok, c'est super cher mais bon, c'est sans drm.

----------


## Baalim

Micromania ternes

Destiny collection ps4 à 4€
Deus ex MD ps4 à 10€
Uncharted the lost legacy 20€

----------


## Baalim

Wolfie 2 The-New-Colossus  pc steelbook à 15 €
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...omnsearchpos=1

La Terre du Milieu: L'Ombre de la Guerre Gold Edition 25 € sur amazon Allemagne
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XBKSWF4

Dire que j'ai pas encore lancé le mien  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Dire que j'ai pas encore lancé le mien


Je crois qu'ils font des thérapies pour soigner l'achat compulsif de jeux.
Tu as une remise de 10% si ton backlog sur Steam est supérieur à 5000 jeux.  :;): 

Par contre, c'est assez violent: tu auras droit à jouer au démineur pendant 3 mois en étant placé à l'isolement.  ::trollface::

----------


## The Kusabi

> Par contre, c'est assez violent: tu auras droit *à un seul achat* pendant 3 mois en étant placé à l'isolement.


Voila qui est mieux pour le Mr.

----------


## Oldnoobie

M.
Mr. vient de l'anglais Mister, mais comme on vit dans une société où l'intelligence elle a mouru, tout le monde emploie abusivement le Mr.

----------


## Denam

https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...03097649840128

On est France, on parle franglais :Chabal:

----------


## Kargadum

> https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...03097649840128
> 
> On est France, on parle franglais :Chabal:


Ah ah, j'ai en premier lieu lu #ALforhumanity, Alf or Humanity, ce qui a fait apparaître une image dans ma tête:

----------


## Stelarc

Et le mec il vient nous causer francophonie pouhaha, que le français sera la troisième langue parlée... Casse-toi pov'con. :X1:

----------


## odji

> Groupees préco, buyers beware
> https://groupees.com/dh


oui désolé, c'est 1,70 avec le code classique "Voidu3"  (ou 5% avec le code "VOIDUEASTER")

edit:
le dernier bundles groupees est dispo.. c'est mortel!
https://groupees.com/dh

----------


## Hyeud

> M.
> Mr. vient de l'anglais Mister, mais comme on vit dans une société où l'intelligence elle a mouru, tout le monde emploie abusivement le Mr.


Il ne faut pas confondre culture (des élites) et intelligence mon brave.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

Moon hunter, 12$ le pack
https://chrono.gg/

Sortie aujourd'hui de make sail à 18€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/417200/Make_Sail/
 finalement, je n'aurai peut-être pas besoin de sea of thieves

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouveau bundle chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle

1€ tous les ubermosh et consorts.

J'ai l'étrange impression que ce bundle est moins merdique qu'à l'accoutumée...
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-43

 Notez bien que je m'en fous si je parle tout seul. Même pas mal.

----------


## sousoupou

> La Terre du Milieu: L'Ombre de la Guerre Gold Edition 25 € sur amazon Allemagne
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XBKSWF4
> 
> Dire que j'ai pas encore lancé le mien


Si tu as aimé le premier c'est vraiment dommage, il est super sympa  :;): 

En plus tu vois que tu ne parles pas tout seul  ::ninja::

----------


## Galgu

> Nouveau bundle chez fanatical
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ortions-bundle
> 
> 1€ tous les ubermosh et consorts.


ça a l'air pas si mal, je l'ai pris, on verra bien !

----------


## Supergounou

*Glass Masquerade* à 1€  ::): 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/glass-masquerade

----------


## Baalim

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180330

Faut bien admettre qu'on a déjà vu mieux comme friday bundle...

EDIT: après avoir vu les trailers, c'est rien de le dire  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wolverine

X-com 2 Collection à *27€* chez Fanatical pour encore 2 jours

----------


## Baalim

All walls must fall à 5.60 € avec le code PAYDAY20

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-must-fall-pc/

Stormworks à 8 € avec le même code
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ld-and-rescue/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Pour info, meme si c'est pas "vraiment" un bon plan, mais pour ceux qui voulaient factorio et attendaient une eventuelle reduc, non seulement ca n'arrivera pas, mais le prix va passer de 20 à 30$ 

A vous de voir si vous le voulez à 20 avant que ca augmente  :;):

----------


## SeigneurAo

À 30 euros ça reste valable, mais à 20, je l'ai toujours dit, c'est presque du vol.

----------


## FB74

> Pour info, meme si c'est pas "vraiment" un bon plan, mais pour ceux qui voulaient factorio et attendaient une eventuelle reduc, non seulement ca n'arrivera pas, mais le prix va passer de 20 à 30$ 
> 
> A vous de voir si vous le voulez à 20 avant que ca augmente


Dans la besace.
J'attends d'y jouer "vraiment" quand la version sera considérée comme "définitive" (hors bugs éventuels).

Hier, j'ai eu une mise à jour de 400Mo je crois.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Dans la besace.
> J'attends d'y jouer "vraiment" quand la version sera considérée comme "définitive" (hors bugs éventuels).
> 
> Hier, j'ai eu une mise à jour de 400Mo je crois.


La 0.16 est officiellement stable (même si officieusement, c'était déjà assez largement le cas), et le développement de la 0.17 a commencé. Elle sera, sauf changement de dernière minute, la version 1.0 à terme.

----------


## Anonyme112

Mais ça fait combien de siècles qu'il est en développement ce jeu ?  ::O:

----------


## velociraptor

> Pour info, meme si c'est pas "vraiment" un bon plan, mais pour ceux qui voulaient factorio et attendaient une eventuelle reduc, non seulement ca n'arrivera pas, mais le prix va passer de 20 à 30$ 
> 
> A vous de voir si vous le voulez à 20 avant que ca augmente



C'est du chantage ! 





> À 2 euros ça reste valable, mais à 3, je l'ai toujours dit, c'est presque du viol.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Mais ça fait combien de siècles qu'il est en développement ce jeu ?


4 ou 5 ans je dirais. Sauf qu'il a été jouable quasiment dès le départ, même en version "beta", et qu'ils l'enrichissent/améliorent sans arrêt.
En ce sens, l'augmentation de prix ne me choque pas.

----------


## Kargadum

Millie en giveaway sur Indigala

----------


## FB74

Un jeu spécial Baalim sur Fanatical, "Panty Party":  ::trollface:: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/panty-party

Je suppose qu'il l'a déjà.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Même pas.

----------


## cedes4

> Même pas.


"InstaBuy"
Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> "InstaBuy"
> Fixed


Trop cher. Je le veux à 1€
#RADINGAMER

----------


## Baalim

Enemy 1.94€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/339570/Enemy/

----------


## Wolverine

Trop cher. Je le veux à 1 ... non en fait je le veux pas :D

**********************************
y a des "cheat code" pour Paques chez Fanatical 
Bloodmode pour 50% sur ... pas grand chose .. (des bundles)


EASTEREGG pour 12% sur toutr sauf les préco, far Cry 5 et Ni no Kuni

GODMODE pour 60% sur DOOM

SUPERSONIC 82% sur SEGA MegaDrive and Genesis Classics and the Dreamcast Collection

----------


## Baalim

Retour du steam link à 1 € pour l'achat de Hollow knigh, doom ou hamn fall flat
http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/

----------


## Baalim

> Hammam fall flat c'est pas un vaporware ?


Pas encore assez de café.  :tired: 
Mais +Rep pour le jeu de mot



Tiens, ça ne me rappelle rien :
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...oftware-bundle

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles. 
Bordel mais tu dors sur ce topic toi !  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Retour du steam link à 1 € pour l'achat de Hollow knigh, doom ou hamn fall flat
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/


Avec bien sûr aucun moyen d'acheter un de ces bundles si t'as déjà le jeu. Pas moyen de gifter Hollow Knight et garder le Steam Link pour toi, ni de gifter les deux, et aucune réduction sur le Steam Link lui-même  ::(:

----------


## Yoryze

> Retour du steam link à 1 € pour l'achat de Hollow knigh, doom ou hamn fall flat
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/


Y'a quand même 10€ de port.  :tired:

----------


## Woshee

Oui enfin 11€ pour ce genre d'accessoire, c'est que dalle, et c'est vraiment bien foutu.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Oui enfin 11€ pour ce genre d'accessoire, c'est que dalle, et c'est vraiment bien foutu.


J'ai commandé, on verra bien si c'est efficace.

----------


## Baalim

L'auteur de l'excellent Va-Hall-1 sorty un spin off comique  en pay what you want :
https://sukebangames.itch.io/valhallakids


EDIT : quelque utilise ou teste actuellement Playnight ?
https://playnite.link/
https://www.nextinpact.com/news/1060...mbler-tous.htm

----------


## moutaine

> EDIT : quelque utilise ou teste actuellement Playnight ?
> https://playnite.link/
> https://www.nextinpact.com/news/1060...mbler-tous.htm


j'aime bien ce petit logiciel. xbox live n'est pas inclus dedans (coucou seo of thieves) mais les autres plateformes principales oui
interface plutôt clair, possibilité gestion des rom pour les éémulateurs (que je n'utilise pas donc je ne sais pas si c'est simple d'emploi à ce niveau)
va chercher tout seul les métadonnées des jeux.
manque encore la possibilité d'avoir la liste d'ami des différentes plateforme mais j'espère que ça viendra à l'avenir.

----------


## odji

otaku atteint la maturité:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-18

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis étonné qu'il n'existe aucun topic sur Humble Bundle où j'aurais pu demander, vous pourrez sans doute m'aider.

Concernant le Humble Monthly, j'ai lu l'OP (contrairement à la consigne dans le titre  ::ninja::  ) et je lis ça :




> L’abonnement, d’une durée d’un mois, se poursuit par tacite reconduction et peut-être interrompu définitivement ou mis en pause pendant 30 jours à tout moment par l’acquéreur.
> 
> Il est impossible d’acquérir le bundle une fois les jeux révélés et tout nouvel abonnement ou réabonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant.


Je ne comprends pas la phrase "_tout nouvel abonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant_", parce que pour le Monthly actuel, c'est bien écrit qu'en m'inscrivant j'aurais les derniers Deus Ex et Mafia3. Les jeux du bundle en cours donc.
Ont ils changé leur façon de faire depuis le lancement de l'offre ?

Ce sont 2 jeux que je compte acheter prochainement et à ce prix c'est intéressant.
Par contre, est ce simple de se désabonner ? Y en a t'il parmi vous qui s'abonnent uniquement les mois qui les intéressent (comme ce mois ci pour moi) ou bien c'est impossible ?

----------


## Baalim

> Je suis étonné qu'il n'existe aucun topic sur Humble Bundle où j'aurais pu demander, vous pourrez sans doute m'aider.
> 
> Concernant le Humble Monthly, j'ai lu l'OP (contrairement à la consigne dans le titre  ) et je lis ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas la phrase "_tout nouvel abonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant_", parce que pour le Monthly actuel, c'est bien écrit qu'en m'inscrivant j'aurais les derniers Deus Ex et Mafia3. Les jeux du bundle en cours donc.
> Ont ils changé leur façon de faire depuis le lancement de l'offre ?
> 
> ...


En fait, ce sont les jeux révélés du bundle (avril) à venir (premier vendredi de chaque mois)  ::): 
Si tu t'abonnes, tu récupères effectivement ces trois là et ceux qui seront ajoutés le 6 avril prochain.

Tu peux t'y abonner tant que l'intégralité du bundle n'a pas été révélée. 
Une fois tous les jeux connus, tu ne peux souscrire qu'au suivant.

----------


## Tenebris

> Je ne comprends pas la phrase "_tout nouvel abonnement ne peut porter que sur le mois suivant_", parce que pour le Monthly actuel, c'est bien écrit qu'en m'inscrivant j'aurais les derniers Deus Ex et Mafia3. Les jeux du bundle en cours donc.
> Ont ils changé leur façon de faire depuis le lancement de l'offre ?


Il me semble que quand ils parlent de bundle actuel, c'est parce que quand tu paies pour un monthly, c'est pour le mois n+1. Le monthly auquel tu peux t'inscrire depuis mars concerne le mois d'avril. Celui de mars (qui donnait Dark Souls 3), c'était celui pris en février.

Donc celui avec Deus ex et Mafia 3, c'est celui d'avril, que tu peux acheter en mars et jusqu'au vendredi le plus proche du 4 avril. J'ai bon?

Edit: Arg, grilled par Baalim !  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

::ninja:: 


Life is strange : before the storm (mais après la phase ado rebelle) : à 8 € environ
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071X7GMP6

----------


## Gordor

Et oui tu peux t’abonner et ne l’activer que quand les jeux annoncés t’intéressent. Mais dans les faits il faut penser à mettre l’abonnement en pause chaque mois, ce qu'oublient de faire de nombreux canards ...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci, donc c'est cool je pensais qu'il n'y avait que ces 3 jeux.




> Et oui tu peux t’abonner et ne l’activer que quand les jeux annoncés t’intéressent. Mais dans les faits il faut penser à mettre l’abonnement en pause chaque mois, ce qu'oublient de faire de nombreux canards ...


Ah je pensais que c'était genre 30 jours 1 fois par an, comme pour certains abo pour que les gens ne perdent pas durant les vacances d'été.

Donc j'ai même pas besoin de résilier finalement, à chaque fois que les 3 premiers jeux ne me plaisent pas je zappe le mois ?
C'est pas trop mon genre mais si j'oublie une fois, c'est pas bien méchant...

Vous me vendez du rêve là, je réfléchis encore et au pire demain je m'abonne (je ne sais pas qui j'essaye d'enfumer, tout le monde sait que je vais craquer).

----------


## Baalim

> Merci, donc c'est cool je pensais qu'il n'y avait que ces 3 jeux.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah je pensais que c'était genre 30 jours 1 fois par an, comme pour certains abo pour que les gens ne perdent pas durant les vacances d'été.
> 
> Donc j'ai même pas besoin de résilier finalement, à chaque fois que les 3 premiers jeux ne me plaisent pas je zappe le mois ?
> C'est pas trop mon genre mais si j'oublie une fois, c'est pas bien méchant...
> 
> Vous me vendez du rêve là, je réfléchis encore et au pire demain je m'abonne (je ne sais pas qui j'essaye d'enfumer, tout le monde sait que je vais craquer).




Humm, est-ce le moment pour porter à ton attention les liens d'affiliation de gros crevards que la moitié d'entre nous traînent en signature ?   ::siffle:: 


Un truc louche chez chrono.gg
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui effectivement.  :;): 
J'avais oublié son existence.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, le truc, c'est chrono.gg
Vous leur fourguez une clé steam et ils vous renvoient une clé steam aléatoire sans garantie de bon fonctionnement.... Bon sang, mais c'est génial !  ::O: 

AH...
VRCXQ-PVN0B-VZ3JJ 
2JFM5-ZMQQX-4YJXT

----------


## MrKlawn

> Humm, est-ce le moment pour porter à ton attention les liens d'affiliation de gros crevards que la moitié d'entre nous traînent en signature ?  
> 
> 
> Un truc louche chez chrono.gg
> https://www.chrono.gg/


Pour info, même si vous rentrer un truc random sur chrono.gg, il vous enverra une clef qui a été rentrée l'année dernière. (Fake ou non, pour ma part, c'était pas fake mais c'était pas ouf : Caveman World: Mountains of Unga Boonga)

----------


## La Chouette

> Pour info, même si vous rentrer un truc random sur chrono.gg, il vous enverra une clef qui a été rentrée l'année dernière. (Fake ou non, pour ma part, c'était pas fake mais c'était pas ouf : Caveman World: Mountains of Unga Boonga)


Idem, j'ai rentré un truc au pif, j'ai reçu une clé pour Euclidean. Ils auraient quand même pu mettre un "Baalim approved" sur leur machin, pour prévenir.

----------


## Chiff

*There's poop in my soup*

 ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

> Idem, j'ai rentré un truc au pif, j'ai reçu une clé pour Euclidean. Ils auraient quand même pu mettre un "Baalim approved" sur leur machin, pour prévenir.


Clique sur la clé que j'ai reçue et reviens m'en parler.

----------


## aggelon

J'ai mis aussi un truc au pif, et j'ai reçu Commando Jack, un tower-defense de 2014 qui drop des cartes...

----------


## toufmag

> Bon, le truc, c'est chrono.gg
> Vous leur fourguez une clé steam et ils vous renvoient une clé steam aléatoire sans garantie de bon fonctionnement.... Bon sang, mais c'est génial ! 
> 
> AH...
> VRCXQ-PVN0B-VZ3JJ 
> 2JFM5-ZMQQX-4YJXT


J'ai essayé avec le second code et la clé que j'ai reçu m'a conduit vers une récupération de compte donc quelqu’un a reçu un email  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai mis aussi un truc au pif, et j'ai reçu Commando Jack, un tower-defense de 2014 qui drop des cartes...


Et un truc de plus dans ton backlog avant de pouvoir jouer à un bon jeu récent!  ::P:

----------


## Marmottas

Moi j'ai eu Super Duper Party Pooper : un vrai jeu de merde !

----------


## Baalim

La fournée twitch prime d'avril semble être disponible.

https://blog.twitch.tv/get-tokyo-42-...e-fab0350b965a

Soit, Kingsway, tokyo 42 et steamworld dig 2, dubwar et tales from the borderlands.


The signal from tolva à 9.59€ si vous possédez les deuw autres jeux du bundle
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...Robot_Systems/

----------


## Yoryze

> La fournée twitch prime d'avril semble être disponible.
> https://blog.twitch.tv/get-tokyo-42-...e-fab0350b965a


Je confirme qu'ils le sont.  ::): 
DubWars n'apparaît pas, les autres par contre oui. Bizarre.  :tired: 
EDIT : Ah si, vu, je devais déjà l'avoir en fait, en effet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je confirme qu'ils le sont. 
> DubWars n'apparaît pas, les autre par contre oui. Bizarre.


Si tu as déjà eu le jeu, il apparaît plus bas dans la liste (en dessous de parangon et terra ps4)

----------


## azruqh

> The signal from tolva à 9.59€ si vous possédez les deuw autres jeux du bundle


Des canards l'ont essayé ? Il m'intrigue mais les retours sur Steam douchent un peu mon enthousiasme...

----------


## Ruvon

Baalim VS le topic des bons plans, le jeu vidéo : http://store.steampowered.com/app/79...Age_of_Morons/

Plus sérieusement, I Fell From Grace à -85% soit 2,24€ : http://store.steampowered.com/app/67...ll_from_Grace/

The Magic Circle, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas récupéré dans le Monthly d'il y a deux ans, à 4,99€ : http://store.steampowered.com/app/32..._Magic_Circle/

Running With Rifles  ::wub::  + son DLC pour 11€ et des coquilles d’œufs de Pâques : http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...__Pacific_DLC/

----------


## Baalim

Je vois rien grâce à mon super Ignoratron2000

Promo GoG avec pas mal de bons titres et un peu moins de bons prix :
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180402_weekly_sale

Au fait, un énorme merci aux deux anonymes qui se reconnaitront et que j'invite à se faire connaître  ::):

----------


## Myope

> Je vois rien grâce à mon super Ignoratron2000
> 
> Promo GoG avec pas mal de bons titres et un peu moins de bons prix :
> https://www.gog.com/promo/20180402_weekly_sale
> 
> Au fait, un énorme merci aux deux anonymes qui se reconnaitront et que j'invite à se faire connaître


Merci à Baalim pour cette exposition. j'invite tout le monde à fuir ses bons plans et à acheter sur des sites de clé. :D

----------


## Ruvon

> Ignoratron2000


On dirait un nom de jeu de bundle sur groupees ou go go bundle.

----------


## FB74

*Cryptark* à 4.49 euros sur Gog:
https://www.gog.com/game/cryptark



http://store.steampowered.com/app/344740/CRYPTARK/

----------


## Baalim

> On dirait un nom de jeu de bundle sur groupees ou go go bundle.


Myope et Ruvon : J'ai choppé Mew et Mew Two des pokenuisibles  ::lol::

----------


## Mantalo

C'est d'inspiration Thimbleweed Park.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est d'inspiration Thimbleweed Park.


Je dirais que tu as un pseudo suspect  ::trollface::

----------


## toufmag

Baalim, tu as dû recevoir un mail de Steam je suppose.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je dirais que tu as un pseudo suspect


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, tu as dû recevoir un mail de Steam je suppose.


Nan. Une vérification de clé ?

Agents of mayhem à 6.66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/agen...am-key--3237-1

1954 alcatraz à 0.44 €
A l'époque, j'avais été super déçu mais bon, à 44 centimes...
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/1954...am-key--2564-1

----------


## Baalim

Zombasite (très bons retours utilisateurs) à 7.5 $
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Shrouded in sanity à 1.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...ded_in_Sanity/

----------


## Baalim

Redout complete à 24€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack

----------


## fletch2099

Qui a encore réglé le bot Baalim sur flood? ^^

----------


## pipoop

C'est pas le taquet par défaut?

----------


## madgic

> Qui a encore réglé le bot Baalim sur flood? ^^


 ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Faut que je fasse gaffe... ça va commencer par se voir  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit, Late shift, qui me branche bien, à -40 %, soit 7.79 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/584980/Late_Shift/

Syrian warfare + ost à 6.39 €
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...e__Soundtrack/

Unrest 1.19€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/292400/Unrest/

Un coffre légendaire pour Hots chez twitch prime
https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/heroesofthestorm

----------


## leo7

Late Shift me branche bien aussi, à ce prix, le tarif d'une séance de ciné, ça le fait.

----------


## Baalim

Atari vault 2.98€ avec EASTEREGG
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/atari-vault

----------


## aggelon

> Et un truc de plus dans ton backlog avant de pouvoir jouer à un bon jeu récent!


  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Tout cossack 3 pour 18.82 $
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180403_d...eal_cossacks_3

J'ignorais qu'ils avaient déjà sorti autant de dlc  ::O: 


Le mignon Cat quest à 5.19 € avant bon de réduc
https://www.voidu.com/en/cat-quest

White day à 9.32 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/white-day-a...h-named-school

----------


## FB74



----------


## znokiss

Ce talent.

----------


## Galwhen

La préco de Battletech de Paradox à -20% chez Fanatical.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/battletech

----------


## Galgu

ya des vrais artistes sur ce forum  ::o:

----------


## SAAvenger

Syrian Warfare à 4,94€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48...yrian_Warfare/

----------


## Baalim

Le mirifique Gun*Gal double boobs à 6.16 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/galgun-double-peace


*AGents of mayhem* 5.49 € en daily deal 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/agents-of-mayhem

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.  :Emo:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.


Non, mais Jydge a été ajouté a celui existant, ce qui tombe bien vu que le jeu m’intéresse.

----------


## Nanaki

> Non, mais Jydge a été ajouté a celui existant, ce qui tombe bien vu que le jeu m’intéresse.


Ainsi que Action henk

----------


## pipoop

> Shrouded in sanity à 1.5€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/44...ded_in_Sanity/


Merci de m'avoir fait découvrir que je l'ai dans mon backlog

----------


## Mastaba

Syrian warfare? C'est ce jeu de propagande infâme testé dans CPC ou c'est un autre?
On a une réduc de 100% avec le code "POUTINE" ?
Y a un avis steam qui cause d'une alerte antivirus, ca commence bien.

----------


## RomTaka

> La préco de Battletech de Paradox à -20% chez Fanatical.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/battletech


La préco, c'est le mal.



(Et pourtant, en l'espèce, ce *Battletech* me fait très envie.)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Stelarc

> Y a un avis steam qui cause d'une alerte antivirus, ca commence bien.


Trop gros passera pas. ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

*This War of Mine* jouable gratuitement pendant 5 jours:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...ialise-1198093

Je ne sais pas si le jeu reste acquis à la fin des 5 jours, je ne pense pas.

----------


## Sandoo

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.


En parlant du humble,
vous savez si les humble book bundles proposent la langue francaise pour la lecture ? Ou c'est strictement en anglais ?

----------


## FB74

> En parlant du humble,
> vous savez si les humble book bundles proposent la langue francaise pour la lecture ? Ou c'est strictement en anglais ?


Anglais exclusivement.

----------


## Baalim

> Anglais exclusivement.


Je confirme. Je n'ai jamais vu le moindre bouquin dispo en plusieurs langues dans leurs bundles.

----------


## FB74

Au delà du fait qu'ils doivent s'en battre les couilles comme un acteur de X en pleine séance d'échauffement, je pense que ça poserait aussi des problèmes de droits (et donc de rémunération).

----------


## Baalim

> Au delà du fait qu'ils doivent s'en battre les couilles comme un acteur de X en pleine séance d'échauffement, je pense que ça poserait aussi des problèmes de droits (et donc de rémunération).


Clairement. Vu la cible plutôt restreinte de ces bundles, ça n'aurait guère de sens de réduire encore la marge en se coltinant les droits sur les traductions.

Ghost recon wildlands gold à 33€
Et la deluxe à 23 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B06XD9VF5T?th=1

----------


## Baalim

Rogue Legacy à -80%
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241600/Rogue_Legacy/

Une promo qui n'est probablement pas du tout du tout destinée à sauver ce qui peut l’être pour Full metal furies :
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...Bundle_Bundle/

----------


## Baalim

Door kickers Android à 1€

Promo ubi sur les trackmania avec turbo à 10€ et stadium 2 à 2.5€.

Sans oublier la traditionnelle réduction avec les points ubi.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/trackmania?...ID39006_249713

----------


## Marcarino

c'est quoi le problème avec Full Metal Furies?

----------


## Getz

> c'est quoi le problème avec Full Metal Furies?


https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050803867.html

----------


## Marcarino

> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...050803867.html


merci  ::): 
il a l'air pas mal ce jeu...

----------


## Baalim

Vous m'arrêtez si je me trompe mais ça sent quand même le constat d'échec...

 Également sur PlayStation 4

----------


## schouffy

C'est où, c'est quoi le jeu et ça veut dire quoi "également sur PS4" stp ?

----------


## Baalim

> C'est où, c'est quoi le jeu et ça veut dire quoi "également sur PS4" stp ?


Fnac, destiny 2  offert pour l'achat d'un pad, x one ou ps4

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Ça veut dire que Destiny 2 s'est surement mal vendu et qu'il est donc proposé en packs avec consoles ou accessoires.

----------


## schouffy

Merci, m'intéresse pas donc  ::P:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Door kickers Android à 1€


Super merci  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Prochaine etape, offert avec votre boite de cereales...

Sinon, baalim... Y'a un trailer pour Jenny LeClue  :Vibre:

----------


## toufmag

> Clairement. Vu la cible plutôt restreinte de ces bundles, ça n'aurait guère de sens de réduire encore la marge en se coltinant les droits sur les traductions.
> 
> Ghost recon wildlands gold à 33€
> Et la deluxe à 23 €
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B06XD9VF5T?th=1


Celui là, il faut le jouer uniquement en co-op c'est ça ?

----------


## Hilikkus

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé sur ce topic, mais on peut jouer gratuitement à This War Of Mine pendant quelques jours sur Steam.

----------


## BeaM

> Je ne sais pas si c'est passé sur ce topic, mais on peut jouer gratuitement à This War Of Mine pendant quelques jours sur Steam.


Yep déjà passé
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11613158

----------


## azruqh

> Celui là, il faut le jouer uniquement en co-op c'est ça ?


Non non. J'y joue en solo depuis une petite semaine et, malgré des défauts agaçants (jugement purement subjectif), il se joue très bien seul. En revanche, il est réputé un poil plus difficile en solo qu'en multi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je précise que les défauts que j'évoque n'ont rien à voir avec le fait de jouer en solo ou en multi, ce sont les défauts habituels des jeux Ubisoft : trop plein de tout, tout le temps, et approche tactique parfois gâchées par des événements dont on se passerait bien (patrouilles, indics en balade, etc.)... En revanche, quand tu réussis à nettoyer toute une ville proprement, sans jamais te faire repérer et en tuant à chaque balle, le jeu vaut vraiment le coup.

----------


## toufmag

> Non non. J'y joue en solo depuis une petite semaine et, malgré des défauts agaçants (jugement purement subjectif), il se joue très bien seul. En revanche, il est réputé un poil plus difficile en solo qu'en multi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je précise que les défauts que j'évoque n'ont rien à voir avec le fait de jouer en solo ou en multi, ce sont les défauts habituels des jeux Ubisoft : trop plein de tout, tout le temps, et approche tactique parfois gâchées par des événements dont on se passerait bien (patrouilles, indics en balade, etc.)... En revanche, quand tu réussis à nettoyer toute une ville proprement, sans jamais te faire repérer et en tuant à chaque balle, le jeu vaut vraiment le coup.


Bien merci. A voir entre version Deluxe et version Gold

----------


## Qiou87

> Bien merci. A voir entre version Deluxe et version Gold


Les DLCs sont foireux, je ne les recommande vraiment pas. J'ai encore le season pass en travers du fondement, et pourtant j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu de base (en coop). Gardez vos sous.

----------


## toufmag

Merci pour l'avis !!

----------


## Hilikkus

En effet, sorry !

----------


## Flad

J'ai lu trop vite et j'ai cru lire ça : 



> Sinon Y'a un baalim offert avec votre boite de cereales...


parait que j'étais tout blanc d'un coup devant mon écran, les collègues ont failli appeler les secours.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai lu trop vite et j'ai cru lire ça : 
> 
> parait que j'étais tout blanc d'un coup devant mon écran, les collègues ont failli appeler les secours.


 ::happy2::

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai lu trop vite et j'ai cru lire ça : 
> 
> parait que j'étais tout blanc d'un coup devant mon écran, les collègues ont failli appeler les secours.


 ça, c'est un symptôme usuel de suractivité dans ta branche professionnelle  ::trollface:: 

En phase 2, tu commences à apercevoir des licornes et des arc-en-ciel.

La phase 3 est critique : tu as une envie irrépressible de revoir le magicien d'Oz avec Judy Garland qui se fait peloter par des minipouss et tu veux acheter des bundles chez indie gala. Là, faut appeler les secours.



Promo anniversaire ebook chez bragelonne avec des éditions intégrales à vil prix.

https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...ns/page/1/date


Nemesis bundle 7
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/nemesis-bundle-7

Un peu décevant à mon goût, avec super cloudbuilt et craft the world dans le palier à 9.89 €

----------


## sousoupou

Nemesis Bundle 7 chez Fanatical

----------


## Baalim

::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Promo anniversaire ebook chez bragelonne avec des éditions intégrales à vil prix.
> 
> https://www.7switch.com/fr/list/oper...ns/page/1/date


La ménopause des fées. Avec un titre pareil = Instabuy   ::ninja:: .

----------


## sousoupou

> 


J'étais en train d'aller chercher le lien quand tu as frappé sans crier gare  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Clairement. Vu la cible plutôt restreinte de ces bundles, ça n'aurait guère de sens de réduire encore la marge en se coltinant les droits sur les traductions.


Il faudrait savoir si la transitions des livres vers le démat' progresse tant que ça, parce qu'à terme rien ne les empêcherait de vendre un livre avec toutes les langues. 
Mais pour les livres en VF, il n'y a pas des promos sur amazon, apple, android playstore ?




> Door kickers Android à 1€


Je pensais que le topic ne concernait que les jeux PC, parce que je les poste habituellement sur [android] Jeux Video.

Je ne mets pas "tout" , généralement je choisis les jeux à succès (Mini metro ou Reigns), les jeux dont les canards jouent et parlent régulièrement.
Les promos sont encore valables, mais vont sans doute pas durer j'avais posté ça le 28 mars : 

- Monument Valley 2 à 2,79 € au lieu de 5,49 €
- Mini Metro à 0,99 € au lieu de 4,99 €
- Bloons TD 5 à 0,99 € au lieu de 3,19 €
- Ticket to Ride à 4,99 € au lieu de 9,99 €
- Botanicula à 1,99 € au lieu de 4,99 €
- Don't Starve Pocket Edition à 0,99 € au lieu de 4,49 €
- Samorost 3 à 0,99 €au lieu de 4,99 €
- Machinarium à 1,99 € au lieu de 4,99 €
- The Room 3 à 2,09 € au lieu de 4,49 €
- Motorsport Manager 2 à 0,99 € au lieu de 4,49 €
- Reigns Her Majesty à 1,49 € au lieu de 3,09 €

Et je connais pas les versions mobile mais Warhammer Quest, Minecraft story mode saison 2, Terraria, Sonic runners adventure, Geometry Dash sont aussi en promo.

*EDIT :* Rooh j'ai oublié ce que je venais demander. Pour le Bundle Monthly, c'est maintenant que je dois mettre mon abonnement en pause pour le mois de mai, ou je devrai le faire après vendredi quand on connaitra les 3 prochains jeux ?

----------


## FB74

Bloons TD 5 ...  :Vibre: 

Un must have.  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

> *EDIT :* Rooh j'ai oublié ce que je venais demander. Pour le Bundle Monthly, c'est maintenant que je dois mettre mon abonnement en pause pour le mois de mai, ou je devrai le faire après vendredi quand on connaitra les 3 prochains jeux ?


Tu as jusqu'à fin avril pour le mettre en pause.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu as jusqu'à fin avril pour le mettre en pause.


Merci.

----------


## Baalim

*Man'o'war*, le jeu de pirate dans l'univers de warhammer, est à 10.92 € avec le code DISCO22

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...al-battles-pc/

*Fallen legion+* à 13.10 e avec le même code 
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/fallen-legion-pc/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Man'o'war*, le jeu de pirate dans l'univers de warhammer, est à 10.92 € avec le code DISCO22


Pas inintéressant mais dieu que c'est laid... Sortie en 2016, on dirait que le jeu a 15 ans, et les "combats" sur le pont appuient cette impression.

----------


## Flad

> *Man'o'war*, le jeu de pirate dans l'univers de warhammer, est à 10.92 € avec le code DISCO22


Si c'est du niveau du groupe du même nom....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Si c'est du niveau du groupe du même nom....


Je te vois flooder, espèce de vilain.  :tired: 
Et les Manowar étaient bien jusqu'à Kings of Metal  :tired: 


Tiens, je l'avais loupé, celui là ?
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-54

Avec Has been heroes (le dernier jeu -bide ?- des créateurs de Trine) et Armored Kitten

Avec un chat badass  ::O:

----------


## nova

Le humble c'est demain  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c'est du niveau du groupe du même nom....


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

En parlant de Humble, Outlast 2 à 8.55€ pour les abonnés.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outlast-2

----------


## nova

> Tu as jusqu'à fin avril pour le mettre en pause.


Le monsieur il dit les 3 prochains jeux ? Ils vont annoncer toujours 3 jeux maintenant ?

----------


## Baalim

4 jeux gratos sur htc vive :
https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...e-a46d40ef9784

Resident evil 7 et season's pass pour 22.5€
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...060973295.html

----------


## Nanaki

> Resident evil 7 et season's pass pour 22.5€ https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...060973295.html


-5€ avec le code promo : 5PROMO

----------


## Dark Kariya

Vu que quelqu'un en a parlé du jeu en question sur le topic des news, Furi est offert si vous activez la newsletter de votre compte sur le site de Razer. A voir si vous voulez prostituer une adresse mail.

----------


## Baalim

> Vu que quelqu'un en a parlé du jeu en question sur le topic des news, Furi est offert si vous activez la newsletter de votre compte sur le site de Razer. A voir si vous voulez prostituer une adresse mail.


Le site a l'air tout pété à l'heure actuelle.

Dans le même temps, razer lance sa boutique online qui, elle, fonctionne sans surcharge.
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-launch

-15 % sur tous les prix avec le code RGSLAUNCH15

----------


## Getz

J'ai pas trop suivi l'évolution des prix sur ce jeu donc je sais pas trop si ça vaut le coup mais The Long Dark est à 7.99€ sur Steam jusqu'au 9 Avril

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le site a l'air tout pété à l'heure actuelle.
> 
> Dans le même temps, razer lance sa boutique online qui, elle, fonctionne sans surcharge.
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-launch
> 
> -15 % sur tous les prix avec le code RGSLAUNCH15


Cette couleur vert fluo, on se croirait sur green man gaming!

----------


## Supergounou

Crusader Kings II gratos  :;): 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...ader_Kings_II/

----------


## Baalim

Ah ah  :Facepalm: 

A propos du giveaway fury...




> This Reward has ended

----------


## Bibik

> Cette couleur vert fluo, on se croirait sur green man gaming!


Ah ouais, ça a toujours été la marque de fabrique de Razer, ce sublime ton slime.

EDIT C'était rapide étant donné la mort du serveur, certains revendeurs ont du bien se gaver  :Red:

----------


## Galgu

> Cette couleur vert fluo, on se croirait sur green man gaming!


j'ai essayé pendant 30 min, je me suis abonné à la liste de diffusion mais ça a jamais été reconnu par gleamio et maintenant c'est terminé. GG razer pour descendre son image de marque au lieu du contraire.

----------


## FB74

Je viens de tomber sur le sosie de Baalim, c'est ... troublant...  ::O: 



http://store.steampowered.com/app/711660/CHUCHEL/








 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

:tired: 
Saleté de chat.


World's dawn, le simili harvest moon, est à 2.5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/432010/Worlds_Dawn/

----------


## fletch2099

> Je viens de tomber sur le sosie de Baalim, c'est ... troublant... 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images...7W_400x400.jpg
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/711660/CHUCHEL/




La vache!!!! Et en plus si tu enlèves le nom et met les lettres, B A A L I M à la place, c'est même son nom!!!! Coïncidence?  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

Tiens -j'entends rien-, indie gala se lance sur les daily deals avec Kyoto winds : 8.79 €
https://www.indiegala.com/hakuoki-ky...rjack_20180405

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je viens de tomber sur le sosie de Baalim, c'est ... troublant...


Modobell!! Tu m'as donné le faux espoir qu'il y avait une promo sur chuchel...  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Modobell!! Tu m'as donné le faux espoir qu'il y avait une promo sur chuchel...


Héhé j'ai pensé pareil  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Marrant, j'imaginais Baalim bien plus flippant que ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Marrant, j'imaginais Baalim bien plus flippant que ça.


En réalité, il a l'air particulièrement sympathique. Moi aussi, ça m'a surpris la première fois.

----------


## Ruvon

> En réalité, il a l'air particulièrement sympathique. Moi aussi, ça m'a surpris la première fois.


Il est au courant qu'il a oublié de changer de multi pour sa schizophrénie ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il est au courant qu'il a oublié de changer de multi pour sa schizophrénie ?


Pas du tout, cher Monsieur.
Je parlais bien entendu de celui-là:
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971098803/


Le jeu est sérieusement moche mais les retours sont bons: 3030 deathwar redux.
Imaginez un pont & click mixé avec Elite. Ouaip. Un peu comme si on inventait un mélange de shmup et de point & click mais en pensant à le sortir pour de vrai.  ::siffle:: 
https://chrono.gg/itad

Vu que je l'ai, faudrait que je teste...

----------


## Supergounou

> Pas du tout, cher Monsieur.
> Je parlais bien entendu de celui-là:
> https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971098803/


Je comprends la confusion, il a l'air de jouer à d'aussi mauvais jeux que toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je comprends la confusion, il a l'air de jouer à d'aussi mauvais jeux que toi


Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne joue pas beaucoup mais je peux me tromper...

Ah
http://store.steampowered.com/app/370300/8Bit_Adventures_The_Forgotten_Journey_Remastered_E  dition/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/348290/Hospital_Manager/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/232770/POSTAL/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/291170/Royal_Defense/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/359040/The_Music_Machine/

----------


## Supergounou

Jouer, farmer les cartes, pour certains la différence est minime.

----------


## Baalim

> Jouer, farmer les cartes, pour certains la différence est minime.


Farmer des cartes et débloquer des succès en farmant des cartes  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

> Crusader Kings II gratos 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20...ader_Kings_II/


Et les DLC en promo pour faire bonne mesure.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...I_Love_Bundle/

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle..._Starter_Pack/

@Baalim : achievements ou visual novel à boobs ? Pourquoi choisir ?

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...Visual_Novels/

Et un BON plan, pour une fois sur ce topic  ::ninja:: 

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...ucteam_Bundle/

Gods Will Be Watching + The Red Strings Club pour 11€61. Si vous avez déjà Gods Will Be Watching, cela vous fait The Red Strings Club à 8,43€

Dans le même esprit, la série Door Kickers :

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...rs_Collection/

----------


## Baalim

En ces temps uncertains où même Ruvon tente de poster des trucs vaguement utiles, blizzard consent royalement à vous offrir des paquets de cartes pour hearthstone...

https://playhearthstone.com/fr-fr/bl...it-le-12-avril

Sinon promo générale sur les jeux de course chez humble.
Ils auraient pu étendre le concept à trailmaker  ::sad:: 


Epic car factory : 9.54 €uros pour les abonnés humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/epic-car-factory

----------


## Flad

Pourquoi tu dénigres la switch dans le titre stp ?  :Tap:

----------


## Baalim

> pourquoi tu dénigres la switch dans le titre stp ?


*Parce que.... Y'a que des portages vendus a prix d'or*

Ah, et aussi parce que SEGA, c'est plus fort que toi.

----------


## Flad

> *Parce que.... Y'a que des portages vendus a prix d'or*
> 
> Ah, et aussi parce que SEGA, c'est plus fort que toi.


Non. :mdt:
Et fais toi une raison : SEGA is dead  :Emo:

----------


## nova

Sega est tellement mort que le meilleur jeu de la Wii U est un jeu sega.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non je rigole ya jamais eu de jeu sur wii U c'est une légende  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Sega est tellement mort que le meilleur jeu de la Wii U est un jeu sega.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Non je rigole ya jamais eu de jeu sur wii U c'est une légende


C'est quelle console ça déjà ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> *Parce que.... Y'a que des portages vendus a prix d'or*


En fait, Nintendo a trouvé le moyen ultime de ramasser de l'argent : vendre un émulateur PC en forme de console portable et faire raquer à chaque portage de titre.  ::lol:: 

Bientôt, on pourra utiliser un émulateur Souitch pour émuler un jeu émulé du PC.

----------


## Flad

> En fait, Nintendo a trouvé le moyen ultime de ramasser de l'argent : vendre un émulateur PC en forme de console portable et faire raquer à chaque portage de titre. 
> 
> Bientôt, on pourra utiliser un émulateur Souitch pour émuler un jeu émulé du PC.


On pourra charger des rom sur emule ou pas ?

----------


## loki111

Razer a ouvert une boutique de vente de clés.
Il commence par des promos sur des jeux Ubisoft et Bethesda.

----------


## Olima

Le petit pn'c *The Mind of Marlo* est à 75 centimes http://store.steampowered.com/app/72...Mind_of_Marlo/
Un pote m'en a dit du bien, j'ai pris mais pas encore testé...

----------


## Ruvon

> Et fais toi une raison : SEGA is dead


Tu vis dans quelle grotte ? Ah pardon, j'avais oublié que t'es en Alsace  ::ninja:: 

Ouais, ils font plus de console, mais en tant qu'éditeur ils ont quand même plusieurs jeux dans le top 10 des jeux qui ont rapporté le plus sur Steam en 2017 (source l'article de SteamSpy linké dans le topic des niouzes hier)...

----------


## nova

Oui bon par contre je les encourage vivement a se calmer un tout petit peu sur la licence total war et à plutot faire un portage des meilleurs Yakuza (oui pas tous non plus je suis pas masochiste) voir mieux des 2 shenmue  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Promo sur les indépendants chez gog (cuphead, tangledeep, sundered, last leviathan etc.)
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180406_weekend_sale

----------


## nova

Bon on ouvre les paris : quels jeux pour ce soir ? On a déja un jeu ubisoft dans le humble monthly ? J'aurai bien vu un Farcry primal (vu qu'il est plus le dernier sorti) ca m'emmerderait vu que je le veux sur steam.

Sinon si ubi aime pas le monthly, je verrai bien Dishonored 2.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hello,

Je cherche un bon plan pour le premier Payday The Heist. le but c'est de régulariser mon compte Steamgifts, je précise...
Je sais qu'il a été gratuit un moment mais j'avais raté la promo  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon on ouvre les paris : quels jeux pour ce soir ? On a déja un jeu ubisoft dans le humble monthly ? J'aurai bien vu un Farcry primal (vu qu'il est plus le dernier sorti) ca m'emmerderait vu que je le veux sur steam.
> 
> Sinon si ubi aime pas le monthly, je verrai bien Dishonored 2.


Tu parles du early reveal pour mai ?
Parce qu'avec le trio de gros titres, il ne va rester de place que pour les indépendants dans le bundle du jour.

----------


## nova

> Tu parles du early reveal pour mai ?
> Parce qu'avec le trio de gros titres, il ne va rester de place que pour les indépendants dans le bundle du jour.


Ah oui biensur je parle du early reveal, je me doute bien que pour le bundle de ce mois ci on aura droit à des jeux fait par 3 mexicains  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ah oui biensur je parle du early reveal, je me doute bien que pour le bundle de ce mois ci on aura droit à des jeux fait par 3 mexicains


Par des brésiliens, j'aimerais bien :
http://store.steampowered.com/app/77...lanid=25236715

----------


## DrGurdil

> le but c'est de régulariser mon compte Steamgifts, je précise...


Gné ?

T'as gagné le jeu et tu l'as pas activé du coup t'es ban de steamgifts ?

----------


## Calys

> Par des brésiliens, j'aimerais bien


Bad rats ?  :Bave:

----------


## Kargadum

> Par des brésiliens, j'aimerais bien :
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/77...lanid=25236715


Maudit sois-tu! Un jeu de plus dans ma liste de souhait.  ::wub::

----------


## Galgu

Je viens de prendre le humble bundle monthly, car j'ai vu les leaks de ce que vont être les jeux offerts :



source = lahttps://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=7#tKkm1Mv

----------


## Baalim

> Je viens de prendre le humble bundle monthly, car j'ai vu les leaks de ce que vont être les jeux offerts :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5UVigQ8.png
> 
> source = lahttps://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=7#tKkm1Mv


 Si ça se confirme, ça me plaira bien  ::wub:: 
 pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas voir l'image, on y trouve conan exile, thimbleweed, where the water tastes like wine et octahedron.

 Si c'est bien exact, c'est la preuve par neuf que humble négocie quasiment au jour le jour. . je doute fortement que le jeu where the Water soit passé en bundle aussi vite si les ventes n'avaient pas été aussi ridicules.

Cela dit et comme certains l'ont fait remarquer, il est étrange que cette image, si elle est vraie, ne fasse pas apparaître le jeu humble original.



Farcry 5 à 41.99 € avec le code FARCRYVOIDU.
Devinez où.

----------


## Getz

> Je viens de prendre le humble bundle monthly, car j'ai vu les leaks de ce que vont être les jeux offerts :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5UVigQ8.png
> 
> source = lahttps://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=7#tKkm1Mv


Octahedron me semble trop récent pour y apparaître, tout comme Where the Water Tastes Like Wine (enfin vu qu'il fait un bide, je me trompe peut-être...).
Donc j'y crois moyen!

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Gné ?
> 
> T'as gagné le jeu et tu l'as pas activé du coup t'es ban de steamgifts ?


Oui c'est ça, au début je n'avais pas compris le fonctionnement et je n'ai pas activé cette clé gagnée, du coup j'ai été ban un moment, et maintenant je suis bloqué pour rentrer dans les gifts qui passent par SGTools.




> Je viens de prendre le humble bundle monthly, car j'ai vu les leaks de ce que vont être les jeux offerts :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5UVigQ8.png
> 
> source = lahttps://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=7#tKkm1Mv


Pas mal ça ! Mais Conan Exiles c'est pas un MMO avec abonnement ?

----------


## DARKDDR

> Pas mal ça ! Mais Conan Exiles c'est pas un MMO avec abonnement ?


Non c'est le conan survie à la ARK, tu confond avec le mmo sous-titré hyberian adventure il me semble

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je viens de prendre le humble bundle monthly, car j'ai vu les leaks de ce que vont être les jeux offerts :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5UVigQ8.png
> 
> source = lahttps://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...page=7#tKkm1Mv


Je serais un peu deg d'avoir passé juste pour Where water tastes like wine, mais le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'humble original et que Octahedron soit si récent ET par Square me laisse dans le doute. J'imagine que je vais le regretter mais peut etre je trouverais à le trader à quelqu'un...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah OK, merci, je confonds en effet avec le MMO auquel j'ai joué  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Je serais un peu deg d'avoir passé juste pour Where water tastes like wine, mais le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'humble original et que Octahedron soit si récent ET par Square me laisse dans le doute. J'imagine que je vais le regretter mais peut etre je trouverais à le trader à quelqu'un...


Ouais, c'est un peu -beaucoup- suspect.
Le jeu n'est sorti que le 20 mars dernier.
En même temps, ils en ont difficilement écoulé un millier d'exemplaires.

http://steamspy.com/search.php?s=Octahedron

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est étrange parce que outre la bannière sexy en diable, le nom est une ode immédiate au ludisme le plus exotique.

----------


## Flad

> Devinez où.


Dans ton cul ?  :Red:

----------


## rogercoincoin

oui....

----------


## Baalim

> Dans ton cul ?


Oh la belle occasion de te disqualifier  :Cigare: 
Tu m'en voudras pas si je te modobell ?


The bug butcher 2$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## nova

J'ai aucun jeu cité en tout cas donc si ca se confirme ca sera une super nouvelle pour moi. Sinon ben tant pis on verra bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Abzaarg

> Je serais un peu deg d'avoir passé juste pour Where water tastes like wine, mais le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'humble original et que Octahedron soit si récent ET par Square me laisse dans le doute. J'imagine que je vais le regretter mais peut etre je trouverais à le trader à quelqu'un...


Je pense qu'on pourra s'arranger si c'est confirmé.

----------


## nova

Je serai pas étonné ceci dit perso pour ces deux jeux qui se vendent mal, c'est au contraire un bon moyen pour eux pour se vendre ensuite, ceux qui vont l'avoir dans le bundle vont en faire de la bonne pub (enfin si le jeu est bon biensur) et ca va peut etre relancer les ventes .
L'effet buzz pour les petits jeux est important.

----------


## Shapa

Hey! Mais la crevard parade c'est ce soir! J'avais oublié !

----------


## nova

Conan exiles par contre c'est plus douteux, ils vont le sortir en version définitive en mai et passer son prix à 40€. Donc le balancer dans un humble c'est le brader à fond. Mais encore une fois, c'est surement parce que les ventes d'un jeu en early depuis plus d'un an doivent etre faible aujourd'hui.

----------


## Baalim

Spaceship looters et switchcar ajoutés sur la boutique chrono.gg

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, je me pensais fort, mais étrangement je me suis retrouvé sur la page du Monthly alors qu'il restait 30 secondes au chrono, et là, panique, drame: j'ai cliqué, vite rentré ma CB, le temps de reprendre mes esprits le mal était fait.
Galgu, si les jeux ne sont pas ceux que tu as annoncé, je te retrouve et je te pète les rotules  :tired:

----------


## Calys

> Galgu, si les jeux ne sont pas ceux que tu as annoncé, je te retrouve et je te pète les rotules


RIP les rotules de Galgu, petits anges partis trop tôt  :Emo: 

Edit :

on a donc :
- Outlast 2
- Lara Croft GO
- Deus Ex MD
- God Eater 2
- Mafia 3
- Subterrain
- AER
- Laser League 

Pour le mois prochain :
- KSP  ::wub:: 
- Ruiner
- Dead rising 4

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Perso la page a crashé donc j'ai pas pu voir ce qui avait été unlocké, mais les Early unlock du mois prochain etaient: *Dead rising 4, Ruiner et Kerbal space program*

----------


## Supergounou

Galgu -> blacklist  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Outlast 2
Lara Croft GO 
Subterrain
AER Memories of Old 
Laser League

----------


## madgic

Et si ça se trouve c'est un faux leak organisé par HumbleBundle  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Galgu -> blacklist 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Outlast 2
> Lara Croft GO 
> Subterrain
> AER Memories of Old 
> Laser League


Lara Croft GO est très bien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Abzaarg

Ruiner, bon bah je vais prendre le monthly pour lui alors.

----------


## Calys

> lara croft go est très bien sur android .


ftfy

----------


## sticky-fingers

May 2018 Bundle - Early Unlock: Pay $12 for Kerbal Space Program, Dead Rising 4, and RUINER
c'est nouveau ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Lara Croft GO est très bien .


Déjà fini  :Emo:

----------


## nova

Bon les jeux unlock de la grosse merde. Mais par contre , les 3 early c'est pas mal (enfin surtout KSP et ruiner parce que DR 4  ::lol::  ).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

AER Memories of Old ca a l'air plutot pas mal. Lara croft go etait en effet sympa sur mobile.

----------


## Galgu

me suis bien fait avoir  ::lol:: 

on m'y reprendra plus, je laisse toujours 1 chance aux nouvelles sources.

Désolé...

----------


## Ruvon

Pour KSP j'ai presque envie de prendre le prochain monthly, tiens...

----------


## Supergounou

> AER Memories of Old ca a l'air plutot pas mal.


Tout à fait. Mais son installation a titillé Avast, c'est chelou.




> Désolé...


T'inquiète, restons positif, grace à toi je me rapproche un peu plus de 2000 jeux Steam  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Bon, bon, bon. Je m'a fait eu.  :Emo: 
Shapa, viens là m'acheter mes doublons.

----------


## Shapa

Lolno, je suis abonné et en plus les jeux en double je les donne #supercommuniste

D'ailleurs j'ai déjà KSP, et y'en a deux ou trois qui m'intéressent pas dans celui de ce mois-ci. Je vais aller faire un tour sur le topic des dons tout a l'heure.

----------


## Abzaarg

> Pour KSP j'ai presque envie de prendre le prochain monthly, tiens...


Moi, je veux ruiner , on peut s'arranger.

----------


## Ruvon

> D'ailleurs j'ai déjà KSP. Je vais aller faire un tour sur le topic des dons tout a l'heure.


Ah ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Harvester

Je te le filerai.

----------


## Gloppy

Le topic devrait être renommé "Les bons plans et les généreux qui en font profiter les autres"  ::):

----------


## FB74

> Le topic devrait être renommé "Les bons plans et les généreux qui en font profiter les autres"


'Les bons plans, les généreux et ceux qui rachètent".  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

PEtite question: il se passe quoi si je supprime mes options de paiement de Humble? Je vais quand même profiter du lien d'affiliation et des 10% sur le store?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bon les jeux unlock de la grosse merde. Mais par contre , les 3 early c'est pas mal (enfin surtout KSP et ruiner parce que DR 4  ).


Je ne vais pas dire que tu as tort, je les jouerai d'abord, mais pour mon premier monthly bundle, je suis agréablement surpris.
Subterrain et Outlast 2 me donnent envie, AER je suis curieux, et Laser League je verrai avec mes potes en multi local.
En tout cas je m'attendais à des jeux moins récents, ou abandonnés par leur propre studio.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je te le filerai.


Mais c'est qu'il m'obligerait à dire du bien de lui l'enfoiré  ::lol:: 

Merci  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

J'étais persuadé qu'ils avaient ajouté des succès à KSP moi...

----------


## Maalak

KSP, c'est pas le jeu compliqué sur lequel il faut se pencher dessus plusieurs heures pour arriver à faire enfin quelque chose ?

----------


## nova

> Je ne vais pas dire que tu as tort, je les jouerai d'abord, mais pour mon premier monthly bundle, je suis agréablement surpris.
> Subterrain et Outlast 2 me donnent envie, AER je suis curieux, et Laser League je verrai avec mes potes en multi local.
> En tout cas je m'attendais à des jeux moins récents, ou abandonnés par leur propre studio.


Oui non j'ai exagéré , outlast 2 je suis bien content de l'avoir et les autres je verrai, ca sera peut etre de bonnes surprises  ::P:

----------


## aggelon

> KSP, c'est pas le jeu compliqué sur lequel il faut se pencher dessus plusieurs heures pour arriver à faire enfin quelque chose ?


Non, ne te laisse pas abuser, c'est la propagande diffusée par les low-level qui n'ont pas réussi à suffisamment se concentrer pour suivre le MOOC  ::ninja::

----------


## Stelarc

Outlast 2... Pfff mais putain de Dieu, je savais que j'aurais dû l'acheter ce Bundle du mois. ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

Oh un bundle de merde !
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180406

La distribution pc au japon me laisse un brin sceptique.




> Last month, God Eater wasn't available in Japan, so we got a $5 store coupon that expires in a month. This month, Dead Rising 4 isn't available, so we get a $4 store coupon.
> That seems like a pretty inadequate replacement.

----------


## nova

> Oh un bundle de merde !
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...undle_20180406
> 
> La distribution pc au japon me laisse un brin sceptique.


 ::lol::

----------


## FB74

Donc "bundle de merde" -> "septique".  ::trollface::

----------


## Gloppy

> Outlast 2... Pfff mais putain de Dieu, je savais que j'aurais dû l'acheter ce Bundle du mois.


Je n'ai pas encore enregistré ma clé pour *Outlast 2* (ni même fait le premier Outlast, pour dire où en est mon backlog)... Donc si tu n'as pas mis la main dessus entre temps, sèche tes larmes et fais-moi signe  :;):

----------


## totche

> Outlast 2... Pfff mais putain de Dieu, je savais que j'aurais dû l'acheter ce Bundle du mois.


Je déteste le survival horror, je n'aurai aucun soucisa me délester de ma clé, contacte moi




> Je n'ai pas encore enregistré ma clé pour *Outlast 2* (ni même fait le premier Outlast, pour dire où en est mon backlog)... Donc si tu n'as pas mis la main dessus entre temps, sèche tes larmes et fais-moi signe


Merde pas vu ton message : grilled

----------


## Gordor

Mon faux leak a fait son effet on dirait...

----------


## Supergounou

Je ne savais pas que tu bossais chez Humble!  ::o:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> PEtite question: il se passe quoi si je supprime mes options de paiement de Humble? Je vais quand même profiter du lien d'affiliation et des 10% sur le store?


Tu veux juste changer tes options de paiement ?
J'imagine que ça n'est pas un problème, ça doit bien être prévu, ne serait-ce qu'en cas de renouvellement de CB par exemple. Du coup tu dois pouvoir tenter de les changer simplement, et si ça pose souci ben tu envoie un e-mail au support, il est peu probable qu'ils te fassent chier là dessus...

----------


## Orkestra

Si l'idée c'est juste d'être sûr de ne pas oublier de mettre ton abonnement en pause, parce que tu n'es pas intéressé par le bundle du mois, mais que tu voudrais tout de même profiter des 10% de réduc aux abonnés : je suis presque sûr que tu peux mettre ton abonnement en pause et "unpause" (sans débloquer le early unlock) à la volée le jour où tu veux acheter un truc sur le store, pour remettre en pause juste après.

C'est toujours ça de pris pour les 10%.
Pour le lien de parrainage par contre, aucune idée...

Bon, après je raconte peut-être des conneries mais après que Galgu t'as fait acheter un bundle à cause de ses fake news tu ne vas pas m'en vouloir pour ça, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Le très con nippon marathon est à 5.56$
Je vous suggère de regarder le trailer sur steam
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ppon-Marathon/

----------


## Flad

> Le très con nippon marathon est à 5.56$
> Je vous suggère de regarder le trailer sur steam
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ppon-Marathon/


Ca vend du rêve... vais peut être faire un gift mystère tiens  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca vend du rêve... vais peut être faire un gift mystère tiens


Nan, sérieusement, le trailer me plait bien :




En plus, ça sort sur switch  ::trollface::

----------


## rogercoincoin

On aime la switch chez canard PC...

----------


## Hyeud

Waouh ce concentré de mensonges et de mauvaise foi, jeuxvidéo.lol le site, franchement c'est quasi criminel de partager une vidéo aussi mauvaise, je suis à 2 doigt du modobell  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> Waouh ce concentré de mensonges et de mauvaise foi, jeuxvidéo.lol le site, franchement c'est quasi criminel de partager une vidéo aussi mauvaise, je suis à 2 doigt du modobell


Vu que la vidéo commence par une pub sur "5 raisons d'achter la Switch", je pense plutôt à : truc putaclic pourri sans aucune âme ni aucun intérêt.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu veux juste changer tes options de paiement ?
> J'imagine que ça n'est pas un problème, ça doit bien être prévu, ne  serait-ce qu'en cas de renouvellement de CB par exemple. Du coup tu dois  pouvoir tenter de les changer simplement, et si ça pose souci ben tu  envoie un e-mail au support, il est peu probable qu'ils te fassent chier  là dessus...





> Si l'idée c'est juste d'être sûr de ne pas oublier de mettre ton abonnement en pause, parce que tu n'es pas intéressé par le bundle du mois, mais que tu voudrais tout de même profiter des 10% de réduc aux abonnés : je suis presque sûr que tu peux mettre ton abonnement en pause et "unpause" (sans débloquer le early unlock) à la volée le jour où tu veux acheter un truc sur le store, pour remettre en pause juste après.


Non en fait c'est purement paranoïaque, j'ai beaucoup peur de laisser mes identités bancaires sur un site internet. Donc déjà, pas de Paypal, et dès que je fais un achat démat' je m'arrange pour que ma CB ne soit pas enregistrée.

Sauf qu'avec le Monthly, système d'abo, donc quand j'ai supprimé mon identité bancaire du site je me retrouve avec un message:



En soit je me fous de passer à côté du prochain Monthly, c'est un truc dont je ne suis pas fan de base ( merci Galgu  ::P:  ), par contre les 7€ pour affiliation ça m'interesse déjà beaucoup plus, d'où mon interrogation !

----------


## Baalim

A mon sens, si tu n'es pas considéré comme abonné monthly, le parrainage saute également.


Serpents in the staglands à 6$
https://www.gog.com/game/serpent_in_the_staglands

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pour humble je ne sais pas, mais pour ta peur de mettre ta CB sur des sites, tu peux pas voir ce que te propose ta banque ?
Je sais que certaines proposent des solutions.

Je crois me souvenir de certaines banques qui donnaient un numéro de compte spécial utilisable qu'une fois, comme ça l'achat est fait et le numéro de CB enregistré/utilisé par le site sera considéré comme inexistant s'il est récupéré/volé/hacké, sans lien avec toi.

----------


## Argelle

C'est ça, au [pub] 

Spoiler Alert! 


crédit mutuel

 ça s'appelle virtualis, ça permet de tester sans risque le Xbox game pass un mois 

Spoiler Alert! 


et jouer à sea of thieves gratuitement

  :;):  car ça te donne un numero de carte bleue avec une somme fixe dessus et même une durée limitée.

----------


## Gloppy

*Has-Been Heroes* est à -66% soit *6.79€* sur Steam.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...asBeen_Heroes/

Évidemment, il pourrait bien repasser dans un bundle un jour mais pour l'heure c'est son prix le plus bas...

Edit : comme le signale Baalim, il *EST* présent dans un bundle Indiegala !

----------


## FB74

Un lien avec Baalim ?  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> *Has-Been Heroes* est à -66% soit *6.79€* sur Steam.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...asBeen_Heroes/
> 
> Évidemment, il pourrait bien repasser dans un bundle un jour mais pour l'heure c'est son prix le plus bas...


Il est toujours présent dans ce bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-54 pour 5 €

----------


## Baalim

Un petit rpg mignon à 1.5$
https://chrono.gg/?a=default
http://store.steampowered.com/app/61...yNilly_Knight/

----------


## RomTaka

Cryptark à 4,19 € (son plus bas historique) chez GOG.

----------


## nova

> *Has-Been Heroes* est à -66% soit *6.79€* sur Steam.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...asBeen_Heroes/
> 
> Évidemment, il pourrait bien repasser dans un bundle un jour mais pour l'heure c'est son prix le plus bas...
> 
> Edit : comme le signale Baalim, il *EST* présent dans un bundle Indiegala !


Mais pourquoi je l'ai ce jeu ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon je veux lancer Assassin's creed syndicate. Mise à jour Uplay impossible. 

Mais je te jure Uplay c'est aussi bien que steam  :tired:

----------


## DARKDDR

> Il est toujours présent dans ce bundle :
> https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-54 pour 5 €


Et ça vaut quoi has been heroes, c'est bien?

----------


## nova

C'est has been.

----------


## Baalim

Super pas cher : Game corp DX à 0.75 ou 0.66 € selon que vous soyez un vip ou un gueux.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/game-corp-dx

A vous la gloire en développant Call of Duty IIIII (mais si, ça s'écrit comme ça)


Uayeb, qui m'intrigue beaucoup, est à 16.86 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/uayeb

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est has been.


Ah bon ? Il est dans ma wishlist avec Dungeon Rushers, les 2 m'ont l'air d'avoir des points communs et pourraient m'amuser.

----------


## Maalak

Yog, ou le niveau zéro du second degré.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Un otaku bundle moins moisi qu'à l'accoutumée :
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-19

----------


## nova

> Un otaku bundle moins moisi qu'à l'accoutumée :
> https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-19


Faut le dire vite.

----------


## Baalim

> Faut le dire vite.


C'est parce que t'as pas vu les précédents.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Yog, ou le niveau zéro du second degré.


Mais nan, c'est parce que nova a dit :




> Mais pourquoi je l'ai ce jeu ?


Il n'a pas l'air emballé.

----------


## Baalim

White day à 9.04 € avec le code voidu3.
https://www.voidu.com/en/white-day-a...h-named-school

http://store.steampowered.com/app/46..._Named_School/

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour humble je ne sais pas, mais pour ta peur de mettre ta CB sur des sites, tu peux pas voir ce que te propose ta banque ?
> Je sais que certaines proposent des solutions.
> 
> Je crois me souvenir de certaines banques qui donnaient un numéro de compte spécial utilisable qu'une fois, comme ça l'achat est fait et le numéro de CB enregistré/utilisé par le site sera considéré comme inexistant s'il est récupéré/volé/hacké, sans lien avec toi.





> C'est ça, au [pub] 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> crédit mutuel
> 
>  ça s'appelle virtualis, ça permet de tester sans risque le Xbox game pass un mois 
> 
> ...


Réponse un peu tardive, mais merci, je vais me renseigner là dessus  :;):

----------


## bichoco

> Réponse un peu tardive, mais merci, je vais me renseigner là dessus


La caisse d'epargne propose également un service équivalent: e-cb, c'est un programme a installer sur son pc qui va générer une carte bleu à usage unique (avec uniquement le montant de la transaction crédité sur le compte virtuel)... par contre certains sites refusent ce système.

----------


## odji

un lundi de greve et sous la pluie chez IG:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-46

----------


## Baalim

Osiris new dawn à -50 % sur humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/osiris-new-dawn

Vaporum à 12 € sur GOG avec 2.3 € de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/vaporum

Stardrift nomads à 2.5 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38...rdrift_Nomads/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> un lundi de greve et sous la pluie chez IG:
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-46


Soulcaster I & II ?
C'est tellement vieux comme truc que ça pourrait une bonne affaire switch  ::trollface::

----------


## rogercoincoin

> Vaporum à 12 € sur GOG avec 2.3 € de cashback


Tiens.. cela existe encore des jeux "à la " Dungeon master ??   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens.. cela existe encore des jeux "à la " Dungeon master ??


Ben ouais et ça reste sympa d'ailleurs.
Plus ou moins récemment, il y a notamment eu Fall of the dungeon guardian et Starcrawlers. Sans parler bien entendu des deux legend of grimrock.


Fallout 4 goty à 15 roros chez amazon allemagne
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22

----------


## Flad

> Soulcaster I & II ?
> C'est tellement vieux comme truc que ça pourrait une bonne affaire switch


T'as pas assez mangé à la cantine, tu bouffes des mots pour compenser ?  ::trollface:: 

p.s : t'as vu ? Je poste moins depuis peu  ::ninja::

----------


## bichoco

> Ben ouais et ça reste sympa d'ailleurs.
> Plus ou moins récemment, il y a notamment eu Fall of the dungeon guardian et Starcrawlers. Sans parler bien entendu des deux legend of grimrock.
> 
> 
> Fallout 4 goty à 15 roros chez amazon allemagne
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0751SFJ22


Amazon.de livre en France ? Si oui il faut créer un compte amazon.de je suppose?

----------


## Whiskey

> Amazon.de livre en France ? Si oui il faut créer un compte amazon.de je suppose?


Tout les amazon en europe livre en france et tu as pas besoin de nouveau compte, ton compte amazon fr est valable pour les autres pays.

La seul difference est que l'historique est pas partagé entre les divers amazon.

----------


## pesos

Autre différence, tu vas payer des fdp  ::P:

----------


## bichoco

de combien les fdp?  ::ninja:: 
Merci pour les précisons en tout cas.

----------


## Ruvon

> Autre différence, tu vas payer des fdp


Je suis le seul à lire un double sens à ta phrase ?  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

Mais les fdp allemands ca compte double?

----------


## Baalim

> de combien les fdp? 
> Merci pour les précisons en tout cas.


Sur dealabs, ils parlent de 5.54 €

----------


## rduburo

> Je suis le seul à lire un double sens à ta phrase ?


Toi aussi tu es fan de Paris?

----------


## pesos

> Je suis le seul à lire un double sens à ta phrase ?


J'ai pas dit nazis  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Toi aussi tu es fan de Paris?


Ne nous emballons pas, je me respecte encore un peu  ::ninja:: 




> J'ai pas dit nazis


Ça sent le point Goldwin :crosstopic:

----------


## bichoco

> Sur dealabs, ils parlent de 5.54 €


Ok, merci.

----------


## Magnarrok

Baalim ?

Pas vu passer ça : *Déponia à 0,44€ au lieu de 9,99€* c'est donné !

----------


## Whiskey

> Autre différence, tu vas payer des fdp





> de combien les fdp? 
> Merci pour les précisons en tout cas.


Oui y aura des fdp (non Ruvon, pas ce que tu pense  ::P:  ), ca depend énormément de l'objet en question. Tu le verra normalement a la commande avant de valider.




> Je suis le seul à lire un double sens à ta phrase ?


 ::P:

----------


## Jughurta

> Baalim ?
> 
> Pas vu passer ça : *Déponia à 0,44€ au lieu de 9,99€* c'est donné !


GOG l'a vraiment donner, il fallait être sur le coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

J'ai manqué un bon plan !

----------


## Baalim

Yesterday origins, 3$
https://chrono.gg/?=YesterdayOrigins

Ziggurat, 2.5 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ziggurat

Dirt 4 : 14.84 € pour les abonnés Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-4

Defense grid 2 à 3$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...efense-Grid-2/

Castlevania Mirrors of fate (adaptation 3ds) à 1.62 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/castlevania...ror-of-fate-hd

Et lords of shadow à 3.38 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/castlevania...timate-edition

Shyness 9$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...tning-Kingdom/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Baalim ?
> 
> Pas vu passer ça : *Déponia à 0,44€ au lieu de 9,99€* c'est donné !


Les deponia, j'ai renoncé. J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont bradés toutes les deux semaines ou presque  :;): 

Dans la même gamme de prix, le défoulant Marlow Briggs à 0.49$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...Mask-of-Death/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ça sent le point Goldwin :crosstopic:


-g?  ::huh::

----------


## Galgu

> Ziggurat, 2.5 €
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ziggurat


J'ai pris Ziggurat (dans ma WL depuis un bout). Merci

----------


## Ruvon

> http://www.hondaprokevin.com/picture...ing-1800-2.jpg-g?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11614306  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Injustice 2, 33.5 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8152/Injustice-2/

----------


## FB74

De la prose masturbatoire sur les jeux vidéo:  :ouaiouai: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/game-studies-books

Et pire que tout, de la pornographie AtarinoBaalimophile dans le dernier palier !!!!  :Boom:

----------


## Baalim

> De la prose masturbatoire sur les jeux vidéo: 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/game-studies-books
> 
> Et pire que tout, de la pornographie AtarinoBaalimophile dans le dernier palier !!!!


J'croyais que t'annonçais que les bundles de jeux  ::siffle:: 
Les chats, ça n'a pas d'honneur.

----------


## FB74

> J'croyais que t'annonçais que les bundles de jeux 
> Les chats, ça n'a pas d'honneur.


Là c'est grave, des enfants pourraient tomber dessus.  ::O:

----------


## sebarnolds

> Soulcaster I & II ?
> C'est tellement vieux comme truc que ça pourrait une bonne affaire switch


J'y avais joué du temps où ils étaient passés dans un Indie Royale (et n'étaient pas dispo sur Steam) et j'avais bien aimé. Pas les jeux du siècle, mais sympas.

----------


## DARKDDR

> Injustice 2, 33.5 $
> https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8152/Injustice-2/


A noter que la version ultimate-ultra-goty-y'a-tout-dedans-t'as-vu vient de sortir, d'où les promos.

----------


## RomTaka

Quasi-plus bas historique pour *Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun* sur WinGameStore : *12,99 €* (y a un code _pcgames5off_ pour enlever 5 % supplémentaires mais je suis pas sûr que cela marche pendant ces soldes).

----------


## Baalim

Door kickers en pay what you want
http://inthekillhouse.com/store/


Valve a décidément baissé les bras... un jeu illusion vient de sortir  ::O: 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/751440/VR_Kanojo__VR/

Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu parler de ce développeur jap', je recommande de ne pas faire de recherche google en public  ::siffle:: 


Tokyo Xanadu EX+ sort sur GOG à 33 € et 4 € de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/tokyo_xanadu_ex

----------


## FB74

Pas mal de trucs en promo sur WinGameStore.

----------


## znokiss

> Valve a décidément baissé les bras... un jeu illusion vient de sortir 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/751440/VR_Kanojo__VR/


Je ne connaissais pas, mais ils ont le mérite d'être francs : 



> Our VR need everyone's help.
> 
> Many people's purchase will give us courage.
> 
> Thank you,
> VRKanojo

----------


## Gloppy

> Valve a décidément baissé les bras... un jeu illusion vient de sortir 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/751440/VR_Kanojo__VR/
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu parler de ce développeur jap', je recommande de ne pas faire de recherche google en public


Ça a l'air super bien. Et je remarque que les joueurs lui ont apposé le tag "Horreur psychologique"  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Pas mal de trucs en promo sur WinGameStore.


J'ai pris Homefront :the Revolution à 5,90 euros, histoire de défourailler un peu entre deux dialogues de Fallout New Vegas. J'ai reçu une clef region locked. Bah... ::cry::

----------


## Kohtsaro

*Region Choices*
North America
Asia
Europe

T'as pas du voir l'option.

EDIT :



Je suppose que t'as pas pu raté ça, contact le support du coup.

----------


## Grogro

> *Region Choices*
> North America
> Asia
> Europe
> 
> T'as pas du voir l'option.


Ah si si. C'est bien noté Europe sur ma facture. J'ai écrit au store. Mais je sais pas où c'est aux USA, le service client dort peut être encore.

Edit : ah, le mag est canadien, à Calgary, en fait. Et il est 3h du matin. Je vais patienter un peu.

Edit 2 : sinon

----------


## Baalim

> Ça a l'air super bien. Et je remarque que les joueurs lui ont apposé le tag "Horreur psychologique"


Ouais, c'est la surpuissance de l'uncanny valley qui lui vaut ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah si si. C'est bien noté Europe sur ma facture. J'ai écrit au store. Mais je sais pas où c'est aux USA, le service client dort peut être encore.


Je n'avais encore jamais rencontré le problème chez eux.

----------


## Olima

*Remnants of Naezith* (le meat boy à grappin) est à 8 euros sur steam. *Towerclimb* à 6 balles.

----------


## Grogro

> Ah si si. C'est bien noté Europe sur ma facture. J'ai écrit au store. Mais je sais pas où c'est aux USA, le service client dort peut être encore.
> 
> Edit : ah, le mag est canadien, à Calgary, en fait. Et il est 3h du matin. Je vais patienter un peu.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6swwzUJ.gif


Ouaip, alors attention avec wingamestore. Le support est en train de me la faire à l'envers.

Ils veulent pas m'envoyer une autre clef car le jeu est 'particulier'. Et il me dit qu'il me remboursera pas mais que j'aurai un avoir sur son shop.
Sauf que j'ai bien acheté une clé Europe. Donc bon, ça va finir en litige paypal.

Edit : bon, vu les quelques messages lus sur fessedebouc, la vente de clé regionlocked est pas inhabituelle chez wingamestore. Magasin de merde donc.

----------


## jopopoe

Je crois bien que la protection Paypal ne s'applique pas aux biens immatériels  ::|:

----------


## Maalak

Pour ceux ayant participé à des campagnes de financement sur fig.co, pensez à vérifier vos mails, il est possible que vous ayez reçu un bon de réduction de 10$ pour le financement participatif du jeu Pig Eat Ball, qui devient du coup gratuit si vous demeurez dans le palier le plus bas.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Blackwake 10$
https://www.chrono.gg/

----------


## Mastaba

> Valve a décidément baissé les bras... un jeu illusion vient de sortir 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/751440/VR_Kanojo__VR/
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu parler de ce développeur jap', je recommande de ne pas faire de recherche google en public


Ah purée ils ont fait des progrès depuis Artificial Girlfriend2.

----------


## FB74

Strategy Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle

Le palier à 1$.  ::O: 
C'est cadeau quand même...

----------


## Kargadum

> Strategy Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle
> 
> Le palier à 1$. 
> C'est cadeau quand même...


Ah purée, moi qui ai acheté endless space 2 il n'y a pas si longtemps  :Emo: . Tooth and tail!.. Très bon cet humble, même si endless space 1 et 2 dans le même bundle est redondant.

----------


## Ruadir

> Strategy Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle
> 
> Le palier à 1$. 
> C'est cadeau quand même...


Le bundle est tout de même incroyable en terme de qualité. 
Pour les amateurs de gestion et de 4X, c'est du très bon.

----------


## madgic

Si il y en a qui ne veulent pas de Tooth and Tail, on peut s'arranger en mp  ::siffle:: 

J'ai quelques clés Humble qui ne sont pas (normalement) activées dont Dark Soul 3, Life is Strange, Stardew Valley...

----------


## Nickocko

J'ai un backlog long comme un mois sans pain, et j'hésite à chopper le dernier pallier... 
Tooth and Tails, c'est bien? J'ai souvenir d'un test un peu mitigé dans CPC, mais je ne suis plus très sur!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si quelqu'un prend le second (ou probablement pour le dernier palier) et qu'il a deja le DLC tempest pour endless legends, on peut s'arranger  :;):

----------


## FB74

> Si il y en a qui ne veulent pas de Tooth and Tail, on peut s'arranger en mp


Un peu dans le même cas.  ::ninja:: 

Idem pour Endless Space 2.  ::ninja::  ²

Le reste ne m'intéresse pas ou je possède déjà.

----------


## nova

Moi je le prends pour le dernier palier , le reste je dois tout avoir hormis le DLC tempest pour endless legend.

----------


## Baalim

Moi, je prends pas. Y'a rien qui m'intéresse
Comment ça, on s'en fout ?  :Boom: 


Sortie dans une heure de bombslinger.
Toute ressemblance avec un jeu ayant existé est probablement vachement beaucoup fortuite.
https://plug-in-digital.itch.io/bombslinger






*Inexistence*, 0.50 €
Il est temps de farmer quelques cartes
http://store.steampowered.com/app/444720/Inexistence/

*Towerclimb*, 6 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/396640/TowerClimb/

Apparemment, les amateurs de spelunky devraient y jeter un oeil attentif.

----------


## olaf66

Salut .
code pour endless space

0VCM0-5XAAM-50908

 même si tout le monde l'a déjà

----------


## FB74

> Moi, je prends pas. Y'a rien qui m'intéresse
> Comment ça, on s'en fout ?


Immonde sous-résidu d'Atariste imberbe.  :tired:

----------


## Harvester

Nan il a du poil. Plus beaucoup en haut mais il en a.

----------


## Wolverine

> Plus beaucoup en haut


Tu veux donc dire qu'il en a en bas ?

Je veux pas savoir comment tu le sais  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

> Tu veux donc dire qu'il en a en bas ?
> 
> Je veux pas savoir comment tu le sais


Crois moi, tu veux pas savoir...  :Emo:

----------


## Marmottas

> Crois moi, tu veux pas savoir...


Ah t'as ri quand tu as vu ?

----------


## Rakanishu

*Steredenn*, le shoot them up rogue like d'anciens du forum (je crois pas qu'ils passent encore très souvent) est à -42% sur Steam à l'occasion du rajout de l'update "Binary Stars", en exclu sur la Switch jusqu'à maintenant. Ca rajoute une tonne de choses (coop et bien plus de contenu notamment), limite on est face à Steredenn 2, je conseille de se le prendre :D

----------


## Baalim

> *Steredenn*, le shoot them up rogue like d'anciens du forum (je crois pas qu'ils passent encore très souvent) est à -42% sur Steam à l'occasion du rajout de l'update "Binary Stars", en exclu sur la Switch jusqu'à maintenant. Ca rajoute une tonne de choses (coop et bien plus de contenu notamment), limite on est face à Steredenn 2, je conseille de se le prendre :D


J'y ai justement rejoué hier en voyant la news à propos de la mise à jour.
Très chouette jeu  ::wub:: 

Un humble bundle ebooks sur warhammer.
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/t...n=tile_index_3

Comprend des coupons de réduc pour certains jeux warhammer.

Vu que le chat ne sait pas lire, il a bien évidemment omis de vous en parler  ::siffle:: 


Promo focus interactive chez Wingamestore :
https://www.wingamestore.com/showcas...s-Spring-Sale/


Kona à 8$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/6683/Kona/


Yooka tralala à 13.5 ou 12.22€ sur humble selon votre caste au sein de la société humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/yooka-laylee

Trineverse (les trois trine + 9 parchments dont tout le monde semble se foutre royalement) à 12.7€
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5676/Trineverse/

Chocolate makes you happy 3 : 39 centimes
Entre le nom mongoloïde, le thème parfait pour un Harvaister dépressif et les backgrounds tellement flashy et dégueulasses qu'ils auraient eu leur place sur amiga, y'a que du bon.


La suite de dreadout à 2.02 €
*https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dr...rs-of-the-dark*

----------


## FB74

> Un humble bundle ebooks sur warhammer.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/t...n=tile_index_3
> 
> Vu que le chat ne sait pas lire, il a bien évidemment omis de vous en parler


J'en ai parlé mais sur le topic associé à W40K.  :Cigare: 
Le topic des Space Marines avec du poil au kiki et aux amitiés viriles.  :Cigare:  ²

----------


## Olima

> *Steredenn*, le shoot them up rogue like d'anciens du forum (je crois pas qu'ils passent encore très souvent) est à -42% sur Steam à l'occasion du rajout de l'update "Binary Stars", en exclu sur la Switch jusqu'à maintenant. Ca rajoute une tonne de choses (coop et bien plus de contenu notamment), limite on est face à Steredenn 2, je conseille de se le prendre :D


Une bonne raison de le relancer ! Merci !

----------


## Baalim

> J'en ai parlé mais sur le topic associé à W40K. 
> Le topic des Space Marines avec du poil au kiki et aux amitiés viriles.  ²


C'est pas un groupe de soutien,  ça ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Getz

Pour le bon plan stratégie Humble Bundle, je serai intéressé par seulement Dungeon of the Endless et Tooth And Tails. Si il y a des canards intéressés par l'autre partie (Endless Space 2, Endless Legends et tout le reste hormis les deux sus-cités), on peut s'arranger par mp! Genre 50/50 du prix, 5€ chacun en gros!  :;): 

C'est bon, arrangé avec erkadae!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Valve a décidément baissé les bras... un jeu illusion vient de sortir 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/751440/VR_Kanojo__VR/


Comme quoi la formule $=Nominal$*boobs*VR fonctionne vachement bien

----------


## Baalim

> Comme quoi la formule $=Nominal$*boobs*VR fonctionne vachement bien


Etrangement, ils n'ont pas sorti leurs autres "merveilleuses" productions sur steam.

----------


## Grogro

Bon, vous vous souvenez tous de mes problèmes avec wingamestore qui m'avait envoyée une clef region locked d'Homefront : the Revolution freedom fighter trucmuche.

Ils sont rigolos les canadiens. 

Et d'une : ils m'ont expliqué que leur serveur avait merdé et qu'en choisissant une clef Europe.., bah en fait, y a pas de clés Europe  :ouaiouai: 

Et de deux : ils remboursent mais que sur leur wallet à eux. Oui, bien sûr.

Après quelques échanges de mails, un tweet, j'ai été obligé d'ouvrir un litige paypal (c'est possible depuis le début de l'année pour les biens immatériels).

Et là, miracle, ils ont repris contact avec moi et je viens d'être remboursé  :Sweat: 

Mais attention, leur site propose toujours des clés europe pour Homefront Freedom Fighter. 

A bon entendeur.

----------


## erkadae

> Pour le bon plan stratégie Humble Bundle, je serai intéressé par seulement Dungeon of the Endless et Tooth And Tails. Si il y a des canards intéressés par l'autre partie (Endless Space 2, Endless Legends et tout le reste hormis les deux sus-cités), on peut s'arranger par mp! Genre 50/50 du prix, 5€ chacun en gros! 
> 
> C'est bon, arrangé avec erkadae!


Merci à toi surtout  :;):

----------


## Nanaki

> Trineverse (les trois trine + 9 parchments dont tout le monde semble se foutre royalement) à 12.7€
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5676/Trineverse/


Pour ceux qu ont déjà les 3 Trine ça fait Nine Parchments à 6,49€

----------


## Getz

> Trineverse (les trois trine + 9 parchments dont tout le monde semble se foutre royalement) à 12.7€
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5676/Trineverse/


J'avais testé la démo de 9 parchments sur Switch, et j'ai pas trouvé ça bien folichon... Alors que j'ai bien aimé les Trine (même le 3)!




> Merci à toi surtout


Ca nous arrange tous les deux  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Chocolate makes you happy 3 : 39 centimes
> Entre le nom mongoloïde, le thème parfait pour un Harvaister dépressif et les backgrounds tellement flashy et dégueulasses qu'ils auraient eu leur place sur amiga, y'a que du bon.


Qui fait le malin, oublie le lien  ::P: 
(après, c'est évidemment sur Steam*)
(*Un truc utile qui commence par ST... Je n'aurais jamais cru que ça puisse exister !  ::P: )

----------


## SAAvenger

> Bon, vous vous souvenez tous de mes problèmes avec wingamestore qui m'avait envoyée une clef region locked d'Homefront : the Revolution freedom fighter trucmuche.
> 
> Ils sont rigolos les canadiens. 
> 
> Et d'une : ils m'ont expliqué que leur serveur avait merdé et qu'en choisissant une clef Europe.., bah en fait, y a pas de clés Europe 
> 
> Et de deux : ils remboursent mais que sur leur wallet à eux. Oui, bien sûr.
> 
> Après quelques échanges de mails, un tweet, j'ai été obligé d'ouvrir un litige paypal (c'est possible depuis le début de l'année pour les biens immatériels).
> ...


Jamais eu de soucis avec eux, même si la technique de rembourser sur le store est assez répandue

----------


## znokiss

> Et là, miracle, ils ont repris contact avec moi et je viens d'être remboursé


C'est vachement sympa de leur part de faire que les gens évitent d'acheter des bouses  ::o: 
(Les goûts et les couleurs, je sais, mais pour 5€, y'a tellement mieux qu'Homefront..)

----------


## Hippolyte

Non. Pour 5€, c'est un très bon choix.
Jeu loin d'être parfait, mais qui a ses qualités propres.

----------


## Gloppy

> Non. Pour 5€, c'est un très bon choix.
> Jeu loin d'être parfait, mais qui a ses qualités propres.


J'attends patiemment qu'il apparaisse dans un Humbe Monthly Bundle (ça va finir par arriver... quoique en théorie ces bundles contiennent des titres qui ne sont pas déjà passés dans d'autres...)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne veux pas me faire épingler pour spammer plusieurs topics, alors les promos Android je continue sur le topic concerné ou c'est plutôt ici ? Je pensais que c'était uniquement PC ici.
Donc pour cette fois :

L'une des adaptations du jeu de société de Games Workshop Talisman est gratuite, habituellement à 4,49 €.

EDIT : OK merci, comme j'avais dit je me limite aux jeux connus ou aux méconnus appréciés par les canards ou les tests CPC.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne veux pas me faire épingler pour spammer plusieurs topics, alors les promos Android je continue sur le topic concerné ou c'est plutôt ici ? Je pensais que c'était uniquement PC ici.
> Donc pour cette fois :
> 
> L'une des adaptations du jeu de société de Games Workshop Talisman est gratuite, habituellement à 4,49 €.


A l'issue d'une terrible guerre civile qui a déchiré le topic des bons plans (à moins que ce n'ait été un référendum), il a été admis à une large majorité qui était possible de flooder, spammer et, plus généralement, de discuter sur ce topic sans risquer de modobell.

Du coup, vu le bordel ambiant, personne ne te reprochera dit avoir posté des bons plans Android  :;): 

Hidden gems 7
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-gems-7-bundle

----------


## madgic

> A l'issue d'une terrible guerre civile qui a déchiré le topic des bons plans (à moins que ce n'ait été un référendum), il a été admis à une large majorité qui était possible de flooder, spammer et, plus généralement, de discuter sur ce topic sans risquer de modobell.


Vu que l'autre topic était sas flood, ils ont pas pu donner leurs avis car ça faisait du flood  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Vu que l'autre topic était sas flood, ils ont pas pu donner leurs avis car ça faisait du flood


XPTDR TROLOLO

Bref, j'ai ri.

----------


## odji

IG ORION: https://www.indiegala.com/orion-suns...m-games-bundle

le gogo du jour..le 45: https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-45   (ils doivent etre a un bundle par jour )

----------


## FB74

Des comics:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/gaming-comics-books

Y'a même un DOW III dans le dernier palier, mais ça a l'air naze.  :tired:

----------


## Galgu

> Des comics:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/gaming-comics-books
> 
> Y'a même un DOW III dans le dernier palier, mais ça a l'air naze.


Etant fan de comics, je donne mon ressenti : les comics gaming sont globalement pas terribles. J'ai par exemple tenté les dark souls mais bof. Ya l'historique Sonic qui a été reboot la semaine dernière mais faut aimer.

----------


## sousoupou

> Vu que le chat ne sait pas lire, il a bien évidemment omis de vous en parler





> Des comics:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/gaming-comics-books


 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> 


Ah oui mais là, y'a des images. C'est plus simple  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> Ah oui mais là, y'a des images. C'est plus simple


De toute façon, un Atariste ça ne perçoit que 4 couleurs en 320*200.  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Gloppy

> De toute façon, un Atariste ça ne perçoit que 4 couleurs en 320*200.


Je m'insurge ! C'est *16* couleurs, môssieur !
(Ton taunt a marché, finalement...)

----------


## Florian L

Hello,

Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas vu ces infos passer.

Le Point&Click Désiré est gratuit sur iOs, Android et Windows Store. Edit : Steam  Date de sortie, 10 mai 2018

Et pour ceux qui souhaiteraient tester Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands, il sera jouable gratuitement ce week-end.

Coin !

----------


## Baalim

> Hello,
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part.
> 
> Le Point&Click Désiré est gratuit sur iOs, Android et Windows Store. Pour Steam, il faut apparemment encore attendre.
> 
> Et poru ceux qui souhaiteraient tester Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands, il sera jouable gratuitement ce week-end.


Il n'avait pas été viré de steam, celui-là ?

----------


## fletch2099

> Je m'insurge ! C'est *16* couleurs, môssieur !
> (Ton taunt a marché, finalement...)


Le rendu est le même! 32 couleurs c'était le minimum à cet époque! Les écrans noir a la place des dégradé et les prout prout à la place des samples c'était dégoutant!!! Rien que d'y penser je met du produit!

Il semblerait que gamesplanet prépare de grosses soldes du 16 au 22, j’espère que ce sera à la hauteur de ce qu'ils annoncent aux partenaires

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Il n'avait pas été viré de steam, celui-là ?


Apparemment, pour un de ces jeux, il est passé par Meridian 4, puis a changé d'éditeur (ou passe par un nom d'éditeur "local" pour éviter de se faire remarquer par la patrouille).

----------


## Baalim

Get even, 10 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/299950/GET_EVEN/

Serial cleaner, 3.74 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...erial-Cleaner/

Age of wonders III, 12.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...II-Collection/

----------


## Florian L

> Apparemment, pour un de ces jeux, il est passé par Meridian 4, puis a changé d'éditeur (ou passe par un nom d'éditeur "local" pour éviter de se faire remarquer par la patrouille).


Il est "Persona non grata" ou avec un si lourd pedigree ?

Bon, j'ai testé Désiré via le Windows store, pas de son ... du coup, j'ai désinstallé dans la minute.

----------


## Baalim

Xcom 2 deluxe 21.45€
https://www.dlgamer.com/eu/games/buy...2-deluxe-34485

Double Dragon trilogy à 1.24€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...trilogy/314150

Code -15% chez voidu MOAVOIDU

Oxenfree à 5€ sur switch
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...e-1288984.html

Puisque je suis en mode united colors of bons plans, pack ps4 à 14.39€ Pour les abonnés uniquement

Pack Deluxe Need for Speed + Deluxe Need for Speed Rivals sur PS4 
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...SDELUXEBUNDLE0

Wolfie new colossus à 10€ sur ps4
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...402194361.html

----------


## Stelarc

C'est lequel Double Dragon avec, au début, un gros lard qui disparaît puis réapparaît ?

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Euh ouais avec les bugs d'affichage de la master system ça faisait ça ...  ::ninja:: 

C'est un beat em all à la streets of rage que tu peux jouer en coop.
Il y a plein d'armes rigolotes et de sauts imbitables. 
Le but est de libérer ta copine.
Effectivement il y a des "gros lards" 
abobo :





Spoiler Alert! 


A la fin tu dois tuer ton pote pour avoir la nana. 
C'est la meilleure idée du monde.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> C'est lequel Double Dragon avec, au début, un gros lard qui disparaît puis réapparaît ?


Humm, je ne me rappelle pas de ça dans le premier ou dans le 2 (c'est le Boss final qui vient mettre le souk) et j'ai tout fait pour oublier Rosetta's stone.
Abobo arrive rapidement mais ne disparaît qu'après s'être fait latter la tronche.


C'est con, tu m'as donné envie d'acheter le IV, pour voir.  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

C'est le deux en fait, je viens de me souvenir de la couv. :;):

----------


## Baalim

-33 % sur FFXV sur steam.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63...NDOWS_EDITION/

Ils ont corrigé les problèmes graphiques.

Ne reste plus qu'à patcher le scénario, les dialogues, le système de combat et on aura un bon Final fantasy  ::siffle::

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Il est "Persona non grata" ou avec un si lourd pedigree ?


En gros, il fait parti des devs qui ont crée des comptes seulement pour faire des évaluations positifs (chose que l’intéresse ne nie pas, en l'avouant l'avoir fait "pour le fun" d'aller contre les règles de STEAM,). Avec l'impression qu'il m'avait donné en le lisant sur d'autres forums, pas trop surpris de ce genre de réaction.

----------


## Bentic

Vu qu'on en parle, un petit rappel d'Abobo's Big Adventure, gratuit.
(jouable sur la page ou téléchargeable un peu plus bas)

----------


## Baalim

C'était chouette comme jeu  ::wub:: 



Beta ouverte pour Dauntless le 24 mai prochain
https://playdauntless.com/fr/




Toute tentative de braconnage sur les terres de Monster hunter serait probablement fortuite

----------


## Hyeud

> C'est un beat em all à la streets of rage que tu peux jouer en coop.


Streets of rage est un beat'em all à la double dragon, et non l'inverse  :X1: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Et on tue pas son pote, on le défonce juste, surtout que c'est ton frère. re :X1:

----------


## Baalim

Homefront the revolution, 5 € en version simple
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/home...am-key--2983-1

----------


## Galgu

> -33 % sur FFXV sur steam.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/63...NDOWS_EDITION/
> 
> Ils ont corrigé les problèmes graphiques.
> 
> Ne reste plus qu'à patcher le scénario, les dialogues, le système de combat et on aura un bon Final fantasy


sortie 6 mars, -33% le 13 avril c'est un nouveau record non ?

----------


## Baalim

> sortie 6 mars, -33% le 13 avril c'est un nouveau record non ?


Houla. non.


Et un bon bundle qui ne sent pas mauvais du tout, non, non, non.
https://www.bunchkeys.com/product/bu...-mix/42/bundle

----------


## Getz

> Houla. non.


Pour Square-Enix, peut-être bien que si!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le meilleur plan Far Cry 5 c'est Voidu avec le code FARCRYVOIDU  qui l'amène à 41,66 ou il y a mieux ?

----------


## Baalim

> Le meilleur plan Far Cry 5 c'est Voidu avec le code FARCRYVOIDU  qui l'amène à 41,66 ou il y a mieux ?


Nope. Et j'ai cherché à contredire celui qui l'avait posté  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Square-Enix, peut-être bien que si!


Ah, si tu restreins l'interrogation à Square, peut être bien  :;):

----------


## Gloppy

> Homefront the revolution, 5 € en version simple
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/home...am-key--2983-1


Et *7.99€* (-80%) pour la version *Freedom Fighter Bundl*e avec les DLC.

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/home...am-key--2983-2

----------


## Grogro

> Et *7.99€* (-80%) pour la version *Freedom Fighter Bundl*e avec les DLC.
> 
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/home...am-key--2983-2


Et en prenant sur le store UK, 5,99 £  soit 7,19 € via paypal. 

Et la clef passe sur steam, pas de region locked  ::lol:: 

Edit : 64 Gb le bestiau, ils ont des parts chez les fabricants de SSD.

----------


## Baalim

Retour du bundle de merde chez groupees : tax payer #4 à 0.5 $ en précommande.
https://groupees.com/tax4

Bon évidemment, c'était plus rigolo quand les autres bundles groupees étaient bons.


For the king 3-pack à 32.38 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/for-the-king-3-pack


Sortie d'une meute d'antiquités parmi lesquelles "where times stood still"
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/w...me-stood-still



Oui, c'est bien une image datant de l'an 30 avant Froust.

Ah, et Elf qui rappellera des souvenirs aux salauds qui ont eu un amiga  ::ninja:: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elf

----------


## Marmottas

> Ah, et Elf qui rappellera des souvenirs aux salauds qui ont eu un amiga 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elf


Il est pourtant sorti sur st celui-là, non ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Stunning graphics


Je croid que le batman sur amstrad était plus beau que ca.
Haha, la vidéo fait 33minutes mais la lecture hors youtube a été désactivée.

----------


## Baalim

A noter que le jeu, bien qu'en monochrome, présentait vachement mieux sur atari ST :



Bon ok, la version amiga était un peu meilleure.


Spoiler Alert! 


Mais bon, il lui a fallu 26 ans pour sortir  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah, et Elf qui rappellera des souvenirs aux salauds qui ont eu un amiga 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/elf


Tout doux bijou, je l'avais sur ST celui-là !  :tired: 
Et c'est le meilleur jeu au monde  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, 5€ sur Steam c'est cher pour un jeu de 1991...

----------


## Kaede

Et c'est la version PC, pas Amiga. Les ziks sont moins bien !

----------


## Baalim

Wunderbar !
10$ de rabais sur les pack star Citizen  ::o: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...n_starterstar/

----------


## pipoop

Elf c'était
De
La
Merde

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Le seul bon plan valable c'est *The Great Escape* sorti hier sur Steam à -15% 3.39€ au lieu de 3.99€. Une nouveauté 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Amstrad CPC)

 à ne pas rater! 



ps: j'ai tellement apprécié à l'époque que je vais peut-être franchir le pas! Ca me changera un peu de Far Cry.

----------


## Baalim

> Le seul bon plan valable c'est *The Great Escape* sorti hier sur Steam à -15% 3.39€ au lieu de 3.99€. Une nouveauté 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (Amstrad CPC)
> 
>  à ne pas rater! 
> 
> ...


C'est la même équipe que where time stood still  :;): 

Je me moquais de la version amiga mais, le truc, c'est que des fans ont porté la version ST sur amiga en 2014.
Il est disponible gratuitement ici :
http://eab.abime.net/showthread.php?p=966324#post966324

http://mag.mo5.com/actu/55183/where-...l-porte-amiga/

Si ça vous intéresse, il est peut être temps de le récupérer. La ressortie pc va peut être changer la donne.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les abonnés PSN+, shadow warrior 2 à 12 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...ADOWWARRIOR200

The dwarves, 8 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...EDWARVES000EU1

----------


## Supergounou

> Et c'est la version PC, pas Amiga. Les ziks sont moins bien !


Ah oui c'est vrai, et on doit choisir, soit les sons, soit la musique, impossible d'avoir les deux en même temps.




> Elf c'était
> De
> La
> Merde


 :Sweat:

----------


## Baalim

We are the dwarves : *1.32$ chez GOG*
https://www.gog.com/game/we_are_the_dwarves

Chez GOG également : *Frostpunk*, l'équivalent de 30.8 € avec 7$ de cashback
https://www.gog.com/game/frostpunk

Ou 20.31 € chez play asia :
https://www.play-asia.com/frostpunk/13/70byal

----------


## Pinkipou

Plein de wargames Slitherine soldés chez Fanatical.

----------


## nova

> Plein de wargames Slitherine soldés chez Fanatical.


A noter que Sovereignty apparait en early acces sur le site mais pas sur steam.

----------


## Baalim

red rising 2 deluxe à 10 $
Je suis bourré mais je sens que c'est un bon plan !
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## fletch2099

ha les bip bip du st:

Elf st

Elf Amiga

----------


## banditbandit

Sacré affaire !  ::trollface::   ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais il n'y a que les mecs qui se sont trompés en achetant de l'Atari pour dire que c'était mieux.
Amiga forever <3

----------


## Baalim

GTA Trilogy à 5.5 € en boite
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...o-the-trilogy/

Robonauts 2.99 € sur switch
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Jeux-a-...#Galerie_m_dia

Accel World VS. Sword Art Online Deluxe Edition à 25 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ac...deluxe-edition

Tales of berseria à 20 € chez fanatical (le deal à 15 € n'était resté que quelques heures).
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tales-of-berseria

----------


## Marmottas

> ha les bip bip du st:
> 
> Elf st
> 
> Elf Amiga





> Non mais il n'y a que les mecs qui se sont trompés en achetant de l'Atari pour dire que c'était mieux.
> Amiga forever <3


Baalim>On y est ! Cela fait des années qu'on essaie et on arrive au bout ! Ils vont la refaire notre putain de guerre !  ::P:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non mais il n'y a que les mecs qui se sont trompés en achetant de l'Atari pour dire que c'était mieux.
> Amiga forever <3


Nan mais tu leur parles encore à ces sous-humains ?
C'est pas un hasard si les joueurs qui se sont épanouis sur Amiga sont devenus les joueurs PC, et ceux qui ont été obligés d'avoir un Atarire sont devenus des joueurs consoles, la PS1 a dû leur sembler bien.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Nan mais tu leur parles encore à ces sous-humains ?
> C'est pas un hasard si les joueurs qui se sont épanouis sur Amiga sont devenus les joueurs PC, et ceux qui ont été obligés d'avoir un Atarire sont devenus des joueurs consoles, la PS1 a dû leur sembler bien.


On peut difficilement leur en vouloir d'avoir voulu jouer avec une vraie console et pas avec une blague comme le CD32  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> ha les bip bip du st:
> 
> Elf st
> 
> Elf Amiga


C'est surement la nostalgie qui parle, mais je viens d'écouter les 2 et honnêtement je préfère de loin les compos de la version ST  :Bave:

----------


## Marmottas

On y est !



L'extase ! :Popcorn: 
(N'empêche que je ne l'ai pas dans ma collection ce Tilt)
(Et le bleu du titre reprend la couleur de la machine qui est à côté de l'Amiga... Blottière vendu !  ::P: )

(Maintenant battez vous !)

----------


## znokiss

Ce bandeau rouge tout autour, ça me rappelle CPC.

----------


## Baalim

> On y est !
> 
> http://www.le-grenier-informatique.f...tilt-hs8-0.jpg
> 
> L'extase !
> (N'empêche que je ne l'ai pas dans ma collection ce Tilt)
> 
> (Maintenant battez vous !)


La vache. 35 francs pour essayer de convaincre les égarés que le jeu, c'était sur Atari ST  ::O:

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Je suis pour que Oldnoobie donne son avis parce que celui sur les FF est le plus argumenté que j'ai vu depuis ces 5 dernières années !
Même si on est dimanche et que c'est le jour de repos de Dieu.

----------


## Ruvon

En 1993, quand on a acheté le premier ordi de la maison, on pensait prendre un Amiga. Et puis on a réfléchi, on a pris un PC (une bouse de la Fnac mais avec Sim City et Windows 3.1  ::trollface::  ).

L'Atari ST était déjà mort, j'en avait jamais entendu parler.

Donc la réponse est simple, entre l'Atari ST et l'Amiga, il n'y a pas de différence, c'était tout pourri par rapport à un 386sx25  ::siffle::

----------


## FixB

Pareil, je n'ai jamais été concerné par la guerre Atari ST / Amiga: je suis passé direct de l'Apple IIe au PC  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Histoire de recentrer le topic, je propose un super plan sur une collection de haute qualité. Voila clairement le genre d'auteur qu'il faut encourager et plébisciter pour démontrer aux consoleux que le core gaming, c'est sur pc et pas ailleurs.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...E_ANIME_GIRLS/

----------


## Olima

Bon vous me faites hésiter entre ces machines du coup. C'est sur Amiga ou ST qu'on trouve les meilleurs Final Fantasy ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Histoire de recentrer le topic, je propose un super plan sur une collection de haute qualité. Voila clairement le genre d'auteur qu'il faut encourager et plébisciter pour démontrer aux consoleux que le core gaming, c'est sur pc et pas ailleurs.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...E_ANIME_GIRLS/


"LSD", "WEED", au moins il n'y a pas à chercher loin les inspirations des auteurs  ::O:

----------


## Harvester

> En 1993, quand on a acheté le premier ordi de la maison, on pensait prendre un Amiga. Et puis on a réfléchi, on a pris un PC (une bouse de la Fnac mais avec Sim City et Windows 3.1  ).
> 
> L'Atari ST était déjà mort, j'en avait jamais entendu parler.
> 
> Donc la réponse est simple, entre l'Atari ST et l'Amiga, il n'y a pas de différence, c'était tout pourri par rapport à un 386sx25


Ils auraient pu t'acheter un bescherelle à la place...

----------


## Whiskey

> Bon vous me faites hésiter entre ces machines du coup. C'est sur Amiga ou ST qu'on trouve les meilleurs Final Fantasy ?


Sur amstrad voyons sur amstrad, la rolce royce du pauvre  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

> Histoire de recentrer le topic, je propose un super plan sur une collection de haute qualité. Voila clairement le genre d'auteur qu'il faut encourager et plébisciter pour démontrer aux consoleux que le core gaming, c'est sur pc et pas ailleurs.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...E_ANIME_GIRLS/

----------


## pothi

Baalim personnifié dans un JV  ::wub::

----------


## Kaede

> "LSD", "WEED", au moins il n'y a pas à chercher loin les inspirations des auteurs


Quand on vous dit que les jeux video, c'est addictif...

----------


## Kargadum

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/15/150...74bc3d1930.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/15/437...9b010f6353.png




Brrrrr!!  ::O:

----------


## Maalak

Ah, moi aussi j'ai plutôt pensé à lui.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Pocket rpg à 1.09 € sur android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...mes.prpg&hl=fr

Le pas dégueu Ghoul boy dans un deuxième bundle.
1.49 $
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-20

1.19$ avec le code *easter2018*

The uncertain 2$
https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...b99fa-95037957

----------


## acdctabs

> The uncertain 2$
> https://www.chrono.gg/?utm_source=Ch...b99fa-95037957


Oh le gros lien sponsorisé dégueulasse  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Oh le gros lien sponsorisé dégueulasse


Ah ?
C'est celui de la mailing list. Jamais remarqué que ça donne droit à quelque chose de particulier.

----------


## acdctabs

Aucune idée.

----------


## Eradan

Ce sont des arguments de tracking, pas de sponsorisation.

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est surement la nostalgie qui parle, mais je viens d'écouter les 2 et honnêtement je préfère de loin les compos de la version ST


Ou la mauvaise foi? ^^





> Bon vous me faites hésiter entre ces machines du coup. C'est sur Amiga ou ST qu'on trouve les meilleurs Final Fantasy ?



Sinon c'est à ce moment que quelqu'un propose un topic sans flood ou pas?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ou la mauvaise foi? ^^


Non du tout, relis moi en appuyant précisément sur les mots "honnêtement" et "compos"  :;): 
Le son est bien plus moderne sur Amiga, c'est indéniable, mais je préfère largement les thèmes de la version ST (surement par nostagie, au risque de me répéter). C'est pas parce que le dernier Rhianna est bourré de vocoder que je ne lui préfère pas un bon vieux Stones en vinyle.

----------


## Mastaba

D'ailleurs si il y avait bien un avantage indéniable de Atari sur Amiga c'était au niveau du son.

----------


## FB74

> D'ailleurs si il y avait bien un avantage indéniable de Atari sur Amiga c'était au niveau du son.


 :tired: 

Si tu parles de la prise midi oui... pour le reste non (8 bits sur Amiga contre 4 bits sur ST).
Je parle bien du ST et pas du STE.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu parles de la prise midi oui... pour le reste non (8 bits sur Amiga contre 4 bits sur ST).
> Je parle bien du ST et pas du STE.


Remontons le temps et le HS avec ce podcast de Muzax qui s'intéresse justement à la musique sur Atari St et Amiga :
http://muzax.over-blog.com/article-36734778.html



MGS V definitive edition à 8.49£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...am-key--2857-3

The beginner's guide à 3.59 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/30...ginners_Guide/

Caravan : 1.4£
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/cara...am-key--3069-1

----------


## FB74

> Remontons le temps et le HS avec ce podcast de Muzax qui s'intéresse justement à la musique sur Atari St et Amiga :
> http://muzax.over-blog.com/article-36734778.html


Tu me fous le doute.  :tired:

----------


## odji

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain  à 5balles chez voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...e-phantom-pain

edit: la version definitive a 7balles et des centimes:
https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience


3% avec le code voidu3

NOTICE: THIS GAME CAN ONLY BE ACTIVATED IN EUROPE



sinon, l'amiga vaincra  :^_^:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_bYhaqyLr0

----------


## fletch2099

> D'ailleurs si il y avait bien un avantage indéniable de Atari sur Amiga c'était au niveau du son.


Pas au niveau du rendu du son pour les joueurs mais uniquement la présence de la prise midi de série pour les musiciens  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin

enfin même si ATARI vaincra  !!   :;): ..  il n'y a pas -hélas- photo pour la musique entre Atari st et Amiga....

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain  à 5balles chez voidu
> https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...e-phantom-pain
> 
> edit: la version definitive a 7balles et des centimes:
> https://www.voidu.com/en/metal-gear-...ive-experience
> 
> 
> 3% avec le code voidu3
> 
> ...


Intéressant le prix de MGSV. J'ai déjà Ground Zero, ça vaut le coup de prendre la version Definitive pour les DLC ?

----------


## Marmottas

> Remontons le temps et le HS avec ce podcast de Muzax qui s'intéresse justement à la musique sur Atari St et Amiga :
> http://muzax.over-blog.com/article-36734778.html


Non mais justement ce podcast, il est enregistré avec la prise midi du st... ?  ::P: 

Jamais entendu un truc aussi soporifique (à part mes lointains cours de fac où le prof lisait - aussi - son bouquin...)

----------


## sousoupou

Mais vous allez arrêter votre flood Atari /Amiga, il n'y a que l'Amstrad CPC qui ait le droit de cité ici  ::ninja:: 

Et moi j'avais le 6128+ avec le port cartouche  :Cigare:

----------


## Marmottas

> Mais vous allez arrêter votre flood Atari /Amiga, il n'y a que l'Amstrad CPC qui ait le droit de cité ici [/SIZE]


Le C64 c'était mieux et Burnin'rubber de la merde...

(si avec ça, le flood ne reprend pas  ::P: )

----------


## Maalak

Je te suis totalement, ma marmotte.

Et je ne sais pas pour le son, mais en tout cas pour les graphismes, y'a pas trop photo entre Amiga et Atari ST au vu de ce qui est montré dans la vidéo.  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

A l'époque, on apprenait le respect aux ataristes à coup de pied de biche.  :Cigare: 
Certains se voyaient agrandir le fondement par quelques disquettes 3"1/2 bien placées.  :Cigare: 

C'était le bon temps, ils rasaient les murs.

----------


## Ruvon

Définitivement, les années 80 dans l'Yonne, ça fait rêver.

Au moins maintenant, on sait que FB74 était une racaille, un blouson nouère ; quand il croise un atariste, l'Icaunais clash.

----------


## Graouu

> Mais vous allez arrêter votre flood Atari /Amiga, il n'y a que l'Amstrad CPC qui ait le droit de cité ici 
> 
> Et moi j'avais le 6128+ avec le port cartouche


J'avais un 464 monochrome et je fais encore des cauchemars de Commando qui mettait 3 heures à charger et qu'à force fallait bidouiller les têtes d'azimutage du lecteur cassette parfois quand elles se déréglaient pour pas avoir d'erreur à la lecture de la cassette. :vieux:

Sinon Kick off était bien mieux sur Atari car plus rapide. Pas besoin de la texture moche du gazon de l'amiga qui faisait ralentir le jeu ! Et je vous rappelle que kick off est le meilleur jeu de foot de la terre. Fifa c'est pour les fragiles !

----------


## FB74

> Définitivement, les années 80 dans l'Yonne, ça fait rêver.
> 
> Au moins maintenant, on sait que FB74 était une racaille, un blouson nouère ; quand il croise un atariste, l'Icaunais clash.


Et les pompes avec le logo Amiga sous la semelle, histoire de bien marquer le front des ataristes.  :Cigare:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Jamais entendu un truc aussi soporifique (à part mes lointains cours de fac où le prof lisait - aussi - son bouquin...)


Ca date de 2009, la préhistoire !




> Le C*PC4*64 c'était mieux et Burnin'rubber de la merde...


Ftfy  :Cigare: 




> J'avais un 464 monochrome et je fais encore des cauchemars de Commando qui mettait 3 heures à charger et qu'à force fallait bidouiller les têtes d'azimutage du lecteur cassette parfois quand elle se déréglait pour pas avoir d'erreur à la lecture de la cassette. :vieux:


On y jouait à trois avec mes frères  ::wub::  (le plus âgé aux flèches, le deuxième à la mitraillette et moi aux grenades)  ::lol::

----------


## Graouu

De toute après l'Atari y a eu le Falcon et çà vous l'avait oublié ! Et j'en avais un !  ::trollface::  Bon après suis passé au PC faut pas déconner (coucou cyrix).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca date de 2009, la préhistoire !
> 
> 
> 
> Ftfy 
> 
> 
> 
> On y jouait à trois avec mes frères  (le plus âgé aux flèches, le deuxième à la mitraillette et moi aux grenades)


 ::love::   ::love:: 




Tain la vache !!

----------


## Ruvon

> De toute après l'Atari y a eu le Falcon et çà vous l'avait oublié ! Et j'en avais un !


Normalement, harvasstaire va se pointer pour te dire que t'avais ptet un Falcon mais pas de Bescherelle.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Intéressant le prix de MGSV. J'ai déjà Ground Zero, ça vaut le coup de prendre la version Definitive pour les DLC ?


Non les DLC n'ont aucun intérêt. Par contre le jeu de base à 5 balles c'est une excellente affaire.

----------


## Marmottas

> Normalement, harvasstaire va se pointer pour te dire que t'avais ptet un Falcon mais pas de Bescherelle.


Y a eu aussi une console avec un autre nom d'animal mais même Baalim (qui nous cause pourtant du CD 32) semble l'avoir oublié (du coup, je ne vais pas le prononcer même à l'écrit)

----------


## Graouu

> Y a eu aussi une console avec un autre nom d'animal mais même Baalim (qui nous cause pourtant du CD 32) semble l'avoir oublié (du coup, je ne vais pas le prononcer même à l'écrit)


Cété la linx la comsole paurtable de Atari lol

----------


## Baalim

> Y a eu aussi une console avec un autre nom d'animal mais même Baalim (qui nous cause pourtant du CD 32) semble l'avoir oublié (du coup, je ne vais pas le prononcer même à l'écrit)


Cette console n'existe pas, elle n'a jamais existé, c'est une légende urbaine créée pour effrayer les petits ataristes.

 Vu qu'il ne reste plus, ça a super bien marché.

Cities skylines à 4.61€ avant voidu3
https://www.voidu.com/en/cities-skylines

AC origins 28.99€ et 44 en version gold
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-1

Tyranny commander edition 15.29$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ander-Edition/

----------


## Hyeud

> Y a eu aussi une console avec un autre nom d'animal mais même Baalim (qui nous cause pourtant du CD 32) semble l'avoir oublié (du coup, je ne vais pas le prononcer même à l'écrit)


La jaguar64 qui est passé à rien d'être une grande, si elle n'avait pas été un enfer de programmeur.

----------


## Maalak

Et pourquoi pas la Lynx aussi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Je ne l'avais pas vu passer
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...s-bundle-xxiii

----------


## fletch2099

> Cette console n'existe pas, elle n'a jamais existé, c'est une légende urbaine créée pour effrayer les petits ataristes.
> 
>  Vu qu'il ne reste plus, ça a super bien marché.
> 
> Cities skylines à 4.61€ avant voidu3
> https://www.voidu.com/en/cities-skylines
> 
> AC origins 28.99€ et 44 en version gold
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-1
> ...


et aussi (copier coller de cochon du mail partenaire)
·         The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind - Upgrade Edition -45%10,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...036-7?ref=XXXX

·         DARK SOULS III -80% 11,99 €    
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--2978-1

·         Farming Simulator 17 -56% 10,99 €       
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-1

·         Leisure Suit Larry 7 - Love for Sail -44% 3,33 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/leis...am-key--3566-1

·         Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite -60%            19,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/marv...am-key--3330-1

·         The Long Journey Home -60% 15,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3283-1

·         Steel Division: Normandy 44 -75% 9,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stee...am-key--3204-1

·         Human: Fall Flat 4-Pack -40% 14,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/huma...am-key--3356-2

·         Endless Space 2 -58% 16,99 €    
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/endl...am-key--3209-1

----------


## Baalim

Lego marvel's avengers collection à 6.69€ avant coupon.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ers-collection

----------


## FB74

Lord of the Fallen en édition BOTY (Baalim of The Year Edition) à 3.99 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lo...e-year-edition

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Cities skylines à 4.61€ avant voidu3
> https://www.voidu.com/en/cities-skylines


Toujours sur Voidu certains DLC sont à leur 'Historical Low' :
-*Cities Skylines Snowfall* à 4,28€
-*Cities Skylines Mass Transit* à 4,28€
-*Cities Skylines Natural Disasters* à 4,94€

----------


## odji

je vais un peu calmer votre joie avec ces jeux interessant...  hop 1 acheté, 1 gratuit! 

http://steamground.com/en/wholesale

(en gros, 1 dollar, 10jeux au choix recu en double...)

----------


## toufmag

Ca prend combien de temps un remboursement Steam en moyenne ?

----------


## Willyyy

48 heures.

----------


## toufmag

Ok merci

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Sur Android : 

- Out There: Ω Edition ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €

- Out There Chronicles - Ep. 1 ; 1,09 € au lieu de 2,99 € (l'épisode 2 est déjà sorti mais pas de promo pour lui).

- Dungeon Rushers ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €. J'hésite, ce jeu est dans ma wishlist Steam et je me suis déjà trompé sur des jeux qui paraissent bien sur mobiles... que je préfère finalement jouer sur PC.

----------


## Baalim

> Sur Android : 
> 
> - Out There: Ω Edition ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €
> 
> - Out There Chronicles - Ep. 1 ; 1,09 € au lieu de 2,99 € (l'épisode 2 est déjà sorti mais pas de promo pour lui).
> 
> - Dungeon Rushers ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €. J'hésite, ce jeu est dans ma wishlist Steam et je me suis déjà trompé sur des jeux qui paraissent bien sur mobiles... que je préfère finalement jouer sur PC.


Je rajoute siralim 2 à 1.89€

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Voidu c'est un site legit?

----------


## bbd

Pour les nostalgiques de l'Amiga (quelle belle machine) ou les traumatisés du ST, il y a 150 jeux en solde chez GOG. Et il y a même des jeux récents...

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour les nostalgiques de l'Amiga (quelle belle machine) ou les traumatisés du ST, il y a 150 jeux en solde chez GOG. *Et il y a même des jeux récents...*


Ne blasphème pas voyons ! Gordnoobie va te tomber dessus !

----------


## Baalim

The long dark à 8€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-long-dark

----------


## Baalim

Fidelio incident3€ sur steam.
Calvino noir à 0.69€

----------


## FB74

Y'a l'air d'avoir des promos sur GamersGate aussi.

----------


## Gordor

Je veille au grain...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a l'air d'avoir des promos sur GamersGate aussi.


Oui promos de printemps sur GoG et Gamesplanet aussi. Pour ce dernier fletch2099 a donné de bonnes promos comme Dark Souls 3 à 12 € (-80%), je vois aussi Skyrim SE à 16,49 € (-56%), je le surveille de loin et sur les gros sites habituels (je ne regarde pas sur les sites gris ou dont j'ai un doute donc il y a eu mieux j'imagine) je ne crois pas l'avoir vu à plus de 50% de reduc.

----------


## Baalim

Riot 7.75€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/riot...am-key--3472-1

L'antique lost planet à 2.15€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/lost...am-key--3083-1

Les deux season's pass pour sf5 à pas trop cher
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-3
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-5

Metal tales, un binding of isaac heavy metal est à 2.79€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41...e_Guitar_Gods/

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Voidu c'est un site legit?


Oui.

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, j'ai effectivement omis de le rajouter dans les sites de confiance dans l'OP.

----------


## Baalim

Ça reste toujours cher mais le nostalgique trouvera quelques madeleines de Proust dans cette compilation Ocean à 16.04 €
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle...sics_Volume_1/

•	Tunnel B1
•	Last Rites
•	ELF
•	Sleepwalker
•	Pushover
•	The Great Escape
•	Central Intelligence
•	Where Time Stood Still


Le AAAAAA+ *Postal 3* à 2.08 €
Heureux ?

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-POSTAL3/postal-3


*Ghost recon Wildlands* à 19 €
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-TOM-CLA...econ-wildlands

----------


## Galgu

A propos de jeu un peu limite sur steam j'ai découvert ça :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/53...Studio_Tycoon/

 :WTF:

----------


## fletch2099

1.    Dying Light Enhanced Edition -67% 16,49 € 91% de recommandations sur Steam
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dyin...am-key--2670-5

2.    Anno 2205 Ultimate Edition -80%	9,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2839-2

3.    DRAGON BALL Xenoverse 2	-66% 16,99 € 77% de recommandations sur Steam 
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/drag...am-key--3079-1

4.    Dishonored 2 -59% 16,49 € 78% de recommandations sur Steam 
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...am-key--3057-1

5.    DiRT 4	-75% 13,99 € 
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dirt...am-key--3202-1

6.    Cities: Skylines Edition Deluxe	-78% 7,99 € 91% de recommandations sur Steam 
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/citi...am-key--2756-2

7.    The Surge -65%	13,99 € 74% de recommandations sur Steam 	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3200-1

8.    Styx: Shards Of Darkness -65%	13,99 €	 81% de recommandations sur Steam 
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/styx...am-key--3153-1

9.    Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition -38%	24,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stre...am-key--2883-6

10. Company of Heroes 2: Master Collection	-73%	10,99 €	
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/comp...am-key--1134-9

----------


## Whiskey

> A propos de jeu un peu limite sur steam j'ai découvert ça :
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/53...Studio_Tycoon/


Boarf c'est un passe temps comme un autre  ::P: 

----------------------

Sinon pour les fans de shmup bullet hell, Dodonpachi resurection est en promo à 13.99 € (DLC non compris, mais également en promo):

http://store.steampowered.com/app/46..._Resurrection/

----------


## Ruvon

Mais ne lancez pas Baalim sur ce sujet  :Facepalm: 

Arf, j'avais dit que je ferais une liste des jeux au charme Baalimien...

En plus, vu qu'il est plus facile de vendre son jeu sur Steam que pour un riche de passer par le chat du rabbin (ou l'inverse, je sais plus), cette liste fait comme ma 

Spoiler Alert! 


wishlist

, elle ne fait qu'augmenter...

----------


## NeaR667

Je crois pas que ça soit passé ...
Dex à 1,89€ sur indygala
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/269650

----------


## MrKlawn

> Sur Android : 
> 
> - Out There: Ω Edition ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €
> 
> - Out There Chronicles - Ep. 1 ; 1,09 € au lieu de 2,99 € (l'épisode 2 est déjà sorti mais pas de promo pour lui).
> 
> - Dungeon Rushers ; 1,09 € au lieu de 4,99 €. J'hésite, ce jeu est dans ma wishlist Steam et je me suis déjà trompé sur des jeux qui paraissent bien sur mobiles... que je préfère finalement jouer sur PC.


Pour info, sur Chrono.gg, le deal du jour est sur Dungeon Rushers a 4$.

----------


## toramo

> Boarf c'est un passe temps comme un autre


Si les mecs ont mis autant de créativité dans le jeu que dans le logo ça promet xD

Par contre je serais curieux de savoir comment galgu est arrivé sur la page de ce jeu !  ::siffle::   ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Mais ne lancez pas Baalim sur ce sujet 
> 
> Arf, j'avais dit que je ferais une liste des jeux au charme Baalimien...
> 
> En plus, vu qu'il est plus facile de vendre son jeu sur Steam que pour un riche de passer par le chat du rabbin (ou l'inverse, je sais plus), cette liste fait comme ma 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Sans compter que j'en avais déjà parlé sur ce Topic il y a une éternité  ::ninja:: 

Les promotions fantastiques du jour chez fanatical. Un peu meh.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/collections/SUPER6

Peggle gratos sur origin.
Ah, tu fais moins le malin, twitch prime, maintenant !

----------


## acdctabs

Origin qui re-offre des jeux déjà offert par le passé ... sympa !
C'est vrai que le catalogue est tellement maigre ... c'était dur d'offrir un truc plus récent.

----------


## Baalim

Un bon plan...pour ceux qui aiment bien nourrir les streamers en leur lançant des cacahuètes

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/t...twitch-1203661

----------


## Stelarc

> Origin qui re-offre des jeux déjà offert par le passé ... sympa !
> C'est vrai que le catalogue est tellement maigre ... c'était dur d'offrir un truc plus récent.


La dernière fois que Valve m'a offert un jeu, je m'en souviens encore et je l'avais déjà. ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> A propos de jeu un peu limite sur steam j'ai découvert ça :
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/53...Studio_Tycoon/


A noter que ce jeu ya pas de nudité  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A propos de jeu un peu limite sur steam j'ai découvert ça :
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/53...Studio_Tycoon/


Ah non mais là je proteste.
C'est pas en promo !




> Pour info, sur Chrono.gg, le deal du jour est sur Dungeon Rushers a 4$.


Ah merci tiens !
Je vais réfléchir avant minuit (nan je ne me transforme pas en citrouille). Ah il reste 21 heures.
J'ai demandé un avis sur le topic "qu'est ce que ça vaut" mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse encore. C'est pas non plus à la seconde j'ai plein de jeux, mais si j'étais raisonnable ça se saurait.

----------


## Whiskey

> Ah non mais là je proteste.
> C'est pas en promo !


Peut etre que pour l'auteur, il a un pass spécial :sifflote:

----------


## NeaR667

Darkest Dungeon à -66% soit 7,81€, sur steam (à priori le lowest)

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ah non mais là je proteste.
> C'est pas en promo !


Il est pas en promo, mais en pormo.

----------


## Baalim

Mafia 3 à 4.49€ avec le code 5PROMO
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555064729.html

----------


## sousoupou

> Il est pas en promo, mais en pormo.


 :Clap: 

J'ai ri  ::ninja::

----------


## PoOpsS

> Mafia 3 à 4.49€ avec le code 5PROMO
> https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...555064729.html


Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que dans la boite c'est bien une clé CD. N'ayant pas de lecteur CD sur mon pc je voudrai pas me retrouver con...

----------


## Bibik

> Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que dans la boite c'est bien une clé CD. N'ayant pas de lecteur CD sur mon pc je voudrai pas me retrouver con...


Quand c'est comme ça je fais une rapide recherche sur la référence sur amazon et je regarde les questions-réponses (ou au pire je survole les critiques) pour en avoir une idée.
Il y a bien un code steam derrière le manuel (ou sur un flyer) plus une chiée de dvd's pour ceux qui vivent dans la périphérie bas-débit de notre fière start-up nation.
Attention toutefois qu'il y a 3.99 de frais de ports si vous n'êtes pas "cdiscount à volonté".

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour rappel, si besoin, je suis Cdiscount à volonté  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Clé early access pour steam champion chez alienware
https://fr.alienwarearena.com/ucf/sh...s-key-giveaway

2 promotions assez conséquentes et consécutives sur les casque mixed reality en 2 jours... ça sent pas terrible
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...y_headset.html

----------


## Thelann

Il a été mentionné le humble bundle  ̶e̶n̶d̶l̶e̶s̶s̶  strategy ? Avec notamment endless dungeon + endless space collection au premier pallier, ES plus un dlc au second et surtout enddless space 2 pour moins de 10 euros.

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...s_tile_index_1

----------


## FB74

> Il a était mentionné le humble bundle  ̶e̶n̶d̶l̶e̶s̶s̶  strategy ? Avec notamment endless dungeon + endless space collection au premier pallier, ES plus un dlc au second et surtout enddless space 2 pour moins de 10 euros.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...s_tile_index_1


Ouais, "il a été".  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais, "il a été".


Même les nouveaux t'ont mis en ignore-list  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Même les nouveaux t'ont mis en ignore-list


Même s'il y a toujours une excellent raison de blackister le chat, faut reconnaître que Humble vient juste de balancer un beau courriel sans trop préciser qu’il s'agissait d'une relance.
J'ai pas souvenir qu'ils aient fait ça sous l'ancienne gestion.

----------


## FB74

> Même s'il y a toujours une excellent raison de blackister le chat, faut reconnaître que Humble vient juste de balancer un beau courriel sans trop préciser qu’il s'agissait d'une relance.
> J'ai pas souvenir qu'ils aient fait ça sous l'ancienne gestion.


C'est surtout qu'ils ont tendance à ne plus proposer grand chose de neuf... donc ils font durer leurs bundles.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même les nouveaux t'ont mis en ignore-list


Tu sais, quand tu dis la vérité, on cherche toujours à te museler ou t'ignorer.  :Emo: 

[/ Je suis Cassandre]

----------


## Thelann

Nannan c´est juste que je n´étais pas bien réveillé apparemment.

----------


## odji

build a bundle like chez les ex-bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ick-mix-bundle

les années 80 avec un IG dédié microid:
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Stephen's saucisses party 6$
https://www.stephenssausageroll.com/

Salt et sucreries à 5.6€
http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/283640/

----------


## fletch2099

> C'est surtout qu'ils ont tendance à ne plus proposer grand chose de neuf... donc ils font durer leurs bundles. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu sais, quand tu dis la vérité, on cherche toujours à te museler ou t'ignorer. 
> 
> [/ Je suis Cassandre]


Pauv chat  ::(:

----------


## FB74

> Pauv chat

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^: 
Miaou solidaire.

----------


## Marmottas

Cours petit lemming cours ! Les félins sont de sortie !

----------


## Olima

> Salt et sucreries à 5.6€
> http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/283640/


Ah merde, à ce prix je suis tenté. Mais après la hype originelle, il me semble avoir vu pas mal de review plus que tiedes popper ci et là. Des avis ici même ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -


(ps : il est à 7E20 chez moi :/ ? )

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai adoré, c'est vraiment Dark Souls en 2D  ::):

----------


## Olima

C'est RPS qui disaient "‘Why am I playing a not-as-good version of Dark Souls when I could be playing Dark Souls?’ was the question which haunted me, and eventually saw me drop S&S entirely.", qui m'a un peu refroidi je crois. Mais bon, moi j'ai une raison contrairement au testeur : DS1 me fout régulièrement le motion sickness.
Vais ptet tenter le coup alors. Dommage que j'aie pas le tarif spécial Baaalim offet par Gabe :/

----------


## jujupatate

> https://orig00.deviantart.net/6bc3/f..._z-d4urx5t.jpg

----------


## Baalim

Les deux sword art à 21.79€ l'unité
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/swor...am-key--3443-1

----------


## Baalim

Retour de tales of berseria à 15€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tales-of-berseria

----------


## fletch2099

les soldes gp du jour

1.    Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands           -72%   16,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--3051-1

2.    Tom Clancy's The Division        -76%   11,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-1

3.    Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide -79%   5,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-1

4.    DOOM           -58%   12,49 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1

5.    DOOM 3: BFG Edition      78%    4,44 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom...am-key--1039-1

6.    Killing Floor 2         -67%   8,88 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/kill...am-key--2829-1

7.    Mortal Kombat XL -80%   7,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/mort...am-key--2767-4

8.    Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III   -58%   16,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--3193-1

9.    One Piece Pirate Warriors 3      -78%   8,88 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/one-...am-key--2855-1

10. LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham       -79%   6,16 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lego...am-key--2656-1

----------


## Ruvon

Après le chat qui bosse chez Humble Bundle, Baalim qui dirige Groupees + GoGoBundle, voici le crapaud commercial chez GamesPlanet.

----------


## Baalim

Ça va finir par se voir qu'il n'y a que des attachés de presse sur ce Topic  ::trollface:: 

Tiens, en parlant de, voici un nouveau go go bundle avec Baobab mausoleum à vil prix.

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-46

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sans vouloir offusquer Ruvon, une autre promo possiblement intéressante de Gamesplanet: https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1677-1



Le remake de* North vs South* (les Tuniques Bleues) à *0.99€*.
La version Amstrad était super mais je n'ai pas (encore) testé ce remake qui a l'air bien ressemblant avec des graphismes "plus années 2000".

----------


## Ruvon

> une autre promo possiblement intéressante de Gamesplanet


 :Vibre:  Encore un ! C'est un nid !  :Vibre: 

Et pour un jeu dont seuls les Baalims décrépits se souviennent  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> 2.    Tom Clancy's The Division        -76%   11,99 €         
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-1


A ce prix je serais tenté mais j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne valait pas le coup juste pour du solo  :tired:

----------


## SAAvenger

> A ce prix je serais tenté mais j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne valait pas le coup juste pour du solo


bien aimé en solo perso même si c'est proba mieux en coop

----------


## pesos

Ok cool, je vais prendre de toute façon à ce prix je ne prends pas trop de risque.

----------


## luke2fr

> Sans vouloir offusquer Ruvon, une autre promo possiblement intéressante de Gamesplanet: https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1677-1
> 
> Le remake de* North vs South* (les Tuniques Bleues) à *0.99€*.
> La version Amstrad était super mais je n'ai pas (encore) testé ce remake qui a l'air bien ressemblant avec des graphismes "plus années 2000".


J'y jouais sur Atari ST  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Pas sur amiga ? Cette version n'était-elle pourtant pas meilleure ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Galwhen

Bah point de vue son en tout cas oui.
Comme tous les autres jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

La musique côté Amstrad n'était pas si mal non plus:






ps: notez le pseudo de celui qui a mis la vidéo. Si proche d'une autre marque qui déchaîne les passions (à juste titre!).  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> Pas sur amiga ? Cette version n'était-elle pourtant pas meilleure ?


La version Amiga est TOUJOURS meilleure ^^ Même pour les AAA récents!

----------


## Bentic

> Pas sur amiga ?


Moi si  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Sans vouloir offusquer Ruvon, une autre promo possiblement intéressante de Gamesplanet: https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--1677-1
> 
> https://www.alawar.com/images/games/...creenshot3.jpg
> 
> Le remake de* North vs South* (les Tuniques Bleues) à *0.99€*.
> La version Amstrad était super mais je n'ai pas (encore) testé ce remake qui a l'air bien ressemblant avec des graphismes "plus années 2000".


J'y ai rejoué dans un moment de nostalgie, ben j'aurais dû rester sur mes souvenirs. C'est extrêmement nul.  ::P:

----------


## odji

un bundle qui prend l'eau:
https://www.h2obundle.com/bundle.php?id=2

un bundle avec des jeux en quantités:
https://www.bunchkeys.com/product/bu...-mix/50/bundle

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'y ai rejoué dans un moment de nostalgie, ben j'aurais dû rester sur mes souvenirs. C'est extrêmement nul.


ok. Merci de m'aider à protéger mes souvenirs, je ne vais pas tenter alors!  ::):

----------


## Dark Kariya

Pour en revenir aux Tuniques Bleues, cette version correspond à la version mobile: l'attaque de fort et de convoi de trains à base de plate-formes sur les originaux est remplacé par des séquences de shoot, moins intéressants à mes yeux avec la souris. Après, on y joue plus pour les Tuniques Bleues que le jeu en lui-même (de la stratégie simplifiée avec des combats arcade).

Pour les 5 ans de Eador: Master of the Broken World et pour préparer le lancement de la suite, le jeu est gratuit jusqu'à dimanche chez Gabe.

----------


## Baalim

Soldes VR chez steam
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/vrspringsale/

----------


## pesos

Satellite Reign gratos chez Humble Store

----------


## Ruvon

Sci-Fi Week chez Humble.

----------


## FB74

*Eador j'adore, Masters of the Broken World* gratos sur Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/23..._Broken_World/

----------


## Baalim

> *Eador j'adore, Masters of the Broken World* gratos sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/23..._Broken_World/


J'ai cru voir un chat noir...passer deux fois  ::O:

----------


## nova

http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...shlist-details

-90% . Il est arrivé quoi à ce jeu ? Il sera jamais fini ? Je vois que Baalim le possède  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Satellite Reign gratos chez Humble Store


Ou sur Canard pc : 2VTGK-XLIHF-QFX5E  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baalim

> http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...shlist-details
> 
> -90% . Il est arrivé quoi à ce jeu ? Il sera jamais fini ? Je vois que Baalim le possède


Jamais fini. Et c'est dommage.
Le jeu était rigolo avec un casque VR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, les cartes pour mirror sont sorties  ::ninja:: 
Et le jeu est en promo à 1.19 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/644560/Mirror/


A noter également, du même éditeur, l'étonnant The Vagrant à 2 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/598700/The_Vagrant/

----------


## Herr Peter

> A noter également, du même éditeur, l'étonnant The Vagrant à 2 €
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/598700/The_Vagrant/


J'ai sans doute trop vite lu, mais j'ai vraiment vu The Viagrat  ::ninja:: 
En même temps, j'étais pas tant dans l'erreur.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Satellite Reign gratos chez Humble Store


Miam je ne l'avais pas celui là !  ::o:

----------


## aggelon

> Pour les 5 ans de Eador: Master of the Broken World et pour préparer le lancement de la suite, le jeu est gratuit jusqu'à dimanche chez Gabe.





> *Eador j'adore, Masters of the Broken World* gratos sur Steam:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/23..._Broken_World/


 ::lol::  Ah ! Merci à vous  ::):

----------


## Shapa

> Satellite Reign gratos chez Humble Store


Ce lien de l'enfer  :^_^: . Tiens un tout propre : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/satellite-reign

----------


## Herr Peter

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de version sans DRM pour Satellite Reign. Je pense plutôt le prendre sur GOG, dans ce cas (Gordor m'aurait aussi conseillé ça).

----------


## Gordor

Pourquoi prendre un truc sans drm quand on peut l'avoir avec ? Un truc en plus ça ne se refuse pas !

----------


## Baalim

Planetscape torment enhanced à 8 $
https://www.gog.com/game/planescape_...hanced_edition

Retour de the witcher gratos avec l'installation de gwent

----------


## moutaine

> Planetscape torment enhanced à 8 $
> https://www.gog.com/game/planescape_...hanced_edition
> 
> Retour de the witcher gratos avec l'installation de gwent


Mais qui n'a pas the witcher?

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais qui n'a pas the witcher?


Le marché est fermé ? Il n'y a plus de nouveaux joueurs de jeux vidéo qui commencent avec une bibliothèque vide ? L'accès est interdit si on ne fait pas déjà partie du cercle ?

C'est pas parce que TOUT le forum à l'instant T possède tous les jeux existants que demain, un nouvel inscrit qui vient d'avoir son premier PC ne sera pas intéressé par un jeu de qualité gratuit.

* _message sponsorisé par le comité "c'est des bons jeux mais j'ai déjà tout donc c'est de la merde ce bundle / ces soldes et c'était mieux avant"_ *

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais qui n'a pas the witcher?


Ceux qui n'en ont rien à foutre... ?

----------


## pitmartinz

En même temps, jouer à The Witcher premier du nom maintenant... c'est une vraie purge.
Faut pas jouer plus de 30 minutes d'affilée sous peine de risquer un décollage de la rétine...

Il a mal vieilli le bougre !

----------


## Ruvon

> En même temps, jouer à The Witcher premier du nom maintenant... c'est une vraie purge.
> Faut pas jouer plus de 30 minutes d'affilée sous peine de risquer un décollage de la rétine...
> 
> Il a mal vieilli le bougre !


Si on parle de jeu qui a mal vieilli, rappelle-moi quel est le bon plan du début de la page précédente ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Take off the flight sim, que je ne connaissais pas, à 2.59 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/take...am-key--3436-1

The disney afternoon collection à un prix enfin (à peu près) raisonnable de 6.99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3233-1

Subsiege 4.59 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/subs...am-key--3189-1

Elex 22 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/elex-steam-key--3183-1

----------


## ravenloft75

> Pas sur amiga ? Cette version n'était-elle pourtant pas meilleure ?


Sur PC pour moi. Je sais la moins bonne des versions. ::cry::

----------


## Baalim

Financez eugen systems en vous offrant act of aggression pour 7.77€  ::o: 

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/act-...am-key--2824-1

Je ne vous fais pas le détail des factions mais sachez qu'ellent se livrent une guerre sans merci

----------


## Kargadum

> En même temps, jouer à The Witcher premier du nom maintenant... c'est une vraie purge.
> Faut pas jouer plus de 30 minutes d'affilée sous peine de risquer un décollage de la rétine...
> 
> Il a mal vieilli le bougre !


[HS/ Ah ah, c'est un peu ça. J'y joue depuis 2 mois par petites sessions, graphiquement, "ça va", mais le jeu était mal optimisé à sa sortie (premier jeu de la plupart des devs travaillant dessus). Du coup il ne gère qu'un coeur quelque soit vôtre cpu, alors c'est commun d'avoir des gels d'image d'une seconde de temps en temps. 
Le système de combat est une vraie purge par contre, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de jouer en difficile. En plus Geralt commence tous les combats avec l'arme au fourreau, le temps de se faire taper 2-3fois par des ennemis qui apparaissent juste après un chargement lorsqu'on entre dans une maison ou après une cutscene présentant un boss. Alors si y a un freeze en plus, c'est bingo pour alt-f4  :Boom: 
Mais l'univers est très chouette et les quêtes sympas! Et on incarne un vrai prédateur sexuel, à faire pâlir certain scénariste de Dorcel  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gloppy

Le fameux *Cuphead* est à *3.40€* (-83%) sur la boutique de Razer. 
(Source : Dealabs)

https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...ad-833065.html

----------


## FB74

> Le fameux *Cuphead* est à *3.40€* (-83%) sur la boutique de Razer. 
> (Source : Dealabs)
> 
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...ad-833065.html


C'est quoi le Razer ID ?
Un truc préexistant ou à rentrer ?
Parce que moi il ne veut rien ...  :Emo:

----------


## Stelarc

> Mais l'univers est très chouette et les quêtes sympas! Et on incarne un vrai prédateur sexuel, à faire pâlir certain scénariste de Dorcel


On dit qu'il a du sex appeal. ::rolleyes::

----------


## FB74

Commandé et activé sur Steam.  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Apparement c'est un price glitch donc ne trainez pas trop ceux qui le veulent.

Edit: c'est corrigé

----------


## Orkestra

> Apparement c'est un price glitch donc ne trainez pas trop ceux qui le veulent.


Effectivement, il est à 17$ sur le store américain...  ::|:

----------


## acdctabs

C'est fini  ::(:  Dommage c'était une occasion de l'offrir ^^

----------


## FB74

> Effectivement, il est à 17$ sur le store américain...


Ouais 16.99 euros maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Commandé et activé sur Steam.


Razer est assez coutumier de ce genre de plantage qui avait également fait les beaux jours de Gamersgate.
Entre ça, le foirage sur far cry 5 et le giveaway avorté de Furi, on ne peut pas dire que la boutique débute  son activité sur les chapeaux de roue.

----------


## FB74

> Razer est assez coutumier de ce genre de plantage qui avait également fait les beaux jours de Gamersgate.
> Entre ça, le foirage sur far cry 5 et le giveaway avorté de Furi, on ne peut pas dire que la boutique débute  son activité sur les chapeaux de roue.


Putain de stagiaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bibik

Haha y'a pas à dire, Razer c'est vraiment des pros, heureusement pour eux qu'ils se gavent bien sur leurs périphériques  :haha:

----------


## Baalim

> Putain de stagiaire.


Tiens, en parlant d'eux, ils ont une promotion assez violente :

The surge à 15 €.... avec 15 €uros de cashback  ::O: 
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-exclusives

Il y a également cette même promo sur trois autres jeux mais dont les tarifs semblent moins intéressants.

----------


## Kargadum

Ah bowdel, raté cuphead!! Faites du sport qu'ils disaient  :ouaiouai: . 

Au cas où, le cashback de 15€ n'est utilisable que pour un achat valant  au minimum 30€, comprenant un jeu coûtant au moins 15€. Donc en déboursant 43€ (comprenant l'achat de The surge), vous bénéficierez de 15€ de réduc, ce qui nous amène à 28€ au lieu de 43.

----------


## Baalim

Vous ne le réclamiez pas, il n'est pourtant là : le friday bundle de la semaine !

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

À première vue, seul galactic harvester semble se détacher du lot.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...tic_Harvester/

Jackbox party 3 à 4.59 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/th...x-party-pack-3


*For the king : 3 clés pour 16.41 €* 
https://www.voidu.com/en/for-the-king-adventurers-pack

----------


## Getz

> Vous ne le réclamiez pas, il n'est pourtant là : le friday bundle de la semaine !
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
> 
> À première vue, seul galactic harvester semble se détacher du lot.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...tic_Harvester/


Ha non, ça a l'air sympa ça aussi: http://store.steampowered.com/app/76...ep_Dark_Fight/

----------


## archer hawke

> *For the king : 3 clés pour 16.41 €* 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/for-the-king-adventurers-pack


Holy Shit ! Foncez ! Il est excellent !

----------


## Ruvon

> À première vue, seul galactic harvester semble se détacher du lot.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/75...tic_Harvester/


Comment un truc nommé Harvester peut avoir le moindre intérêt ?  ::huh::

----------


## rogercoincoin

ben non... cuphead marche pas....
 sans une "happy hour" très limitée dans le temps ...

----------


## Orkestra

> *For the king : 3 clés pour 16.41 €* 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/for-the-king-adventurers-pack


Bon ben à ce prix là si quelqu'un en veut j'en suis !

Edit : plus précisément, j'ai pris. J'ai deux clefs à 5.5€ chacune via paypal donc, si quelqu'un est intéressé  ::):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Nouveaux jeux dans le coin shop de chrono.gg:

Tengami: 5k, Draw a stickman EPIC: 4k

(Je recommande Tengami si vous aimez les puzzle games zen et assez joli)

----------


## Baalim

Soldes de printemps chez gmg.


Sur Android, reckless racing 3 à 1€

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Moment WTF du jour, 3 autres jeux du monthly révélés: *Moon Hunters, Crazy Machines 3 and Jalopy* 

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

----------


## Baalim

> Moment WTF du jour, 3 autres jeux du monthly révélés: *Moon Hunters, Crazy Machines 3 and Jalopy* 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Youpi, un que j'ai déjà et deux dont je me fous royalement  :tired:

----------


## Woshee

Ils dévoilent tout le bundle en fait ces cons.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Youpi, un que j'ai déjà et deux dont je me fous royalement


Pas sure de ce que tu as déjà, mais j'ai entendu des retours plutot positifs sur Jalopy, meme si ca a l'air assez niche.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas sure de ce que tu as déjà, mais j'ai entendu des retours plutot positifs sur Jalopy, meme si ca a l'air assez niche.


Ah ben, celui-là, c'est celui que j'ai déjà  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils dévoilent tout le bundle en fait ces cons.


Ouais, c'est nul, j'aime bien les surprises  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pas sure de ce que tu as déjà, mais j'ai entendu des retours plutot positifs sur Jalopy, meme si ca a l'air assez niche.


C'est en effet plutôt niche (et pas Pluto à la niche) et il faut aimer prendre son temps et apprécier les décors et l'ambiance de là-bas. Pour ma part je l'avais trouve immersif lors de ma première session et j'attendais la fin de l'early Access pour m'y remettre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils dévoilent tout le bundle en fait ces cons.


Oui il doit rien rester après ces six jeux dévoilés ! À part les humble originals que je n'installe jamais...

----------


## La Chouette

Moon Hunters, c'est top avec des amis. En local, par contre. Le online est tout pété.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

J'etais en train d'en discuter avec des potes, et c'est clair que d'apres les bundles passés, il reste genre un à trois trucs à venir, dont un humble original. J'ai du mal à comprendre leur technique marketing pour le coup  ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

> J'etais en train d'en discuter avec des potes, et c'est clair que d'apres les bundles passés, il reste genre un à trois trucs à venir, dont un humble original. J'ai du mal à comprendre leur technique marketing pour le coup


Surtout que ces trois titres sont assez peu susceptibles de provoquer une adhésion en masse.
crazy machine 3 est d'ailleurs soldé à -80 % en ce moment même.

J'ose imaginer qu'ils préparent une surprise avec plus de titre qu'à l'accoutumée mais vu l'annonce "100$ pour 12$" j'en doute un peu.
J'appelle Galgu à la barre pour une prédiction  ::ninja::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Surtout que ces trois titres sont assez peu susceptibles de provoquer une adhésion en masse.
> crazy machine 3 est d'ailleurs soldé à -80 % en ce moment même.


C'est ca, et les deux autres sont pas forcément mauvais, bien au contraire, mais pas du tout grand public non plus :/

----------


## Gloppy

> Moment WTF du jour, 3 autres jeux du monthly révélés: *Moon Hunters, Crazy Machines 3 and Jalopy* 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


*Moon Hunter*s était dans ma wishlist depuis longtemps, je suis content qu'il soit dans le bundle... :D

----------


## Baalim

Qui n'en veut une belle préco groupees ?
https://groupees.com/bab39

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Moon Hunters j'avais hésité à le prendre pour jouer avec Arkanon (qui lui est abonné), et Jalopy me fait de l'oeil depuis perpète mais je voudrais m'y mettre sur une version finale... Bref pas de quoi commencer un abo maintenant, mais je profiterai ptet de l'opportunité pour vous racheter des clés si elles traînent  :;):

----------


## Harvester

Ok  ::ninja::

----------


## eeepc35

> Moment WTF du jour, 3 autres jeux du monthly révélés: *Moon Hunters, Crazy Machines 3 and Jalopy* 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Ca me rassure, j'avais vraiment peur d'avoir deja les autres jeux.

----------


## fletch2099

Soldes gamesplanet


 SAMEDI 21 AVRIL : 10 exemples d’offres disponibles dès 10h, pendant 24h

Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience -71%  8,59 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...am-key--2857-3

Destiny 2 - Digital Deluxe Edition -55%  44,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dest...et-key--3314-2

Destiny 2 -50%         29,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dest...et-key--3314-1

FOR HONOR -73% 15,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/for-...ay-key--3049-1

Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition -80%           7,99 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/batm...am-key--2671-2


Fallout 4 -58%          12,49 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1

TEKKEN 7 -56%      21,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tekk...am-key--3163-1

Stellaris -68%           12,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stel...am-key--3008-1

Urban Empire -81% 5,55 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/urba...am-key--3156-1

The Crew Ultimate Edition -74%  12,99 €         
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...y-key--2632-13

DIMANCHE 22 AVRIL (1000+ jeux soldés) : 30 exemples d’offres disponibles dès 10h, pendant 24h

Dying Light Enhanced Edition      -67%   16,49€           

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dyin...am-key--2670-5



Far Cry 5       -25%   44,99€          

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/far-...ay-key--3285-1



Call of Duty: WWII   -38%   36,99€          

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/call...am-key--3313-1



Destiny 2 - Digital Deluxe Edition -55%   44,99€           

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dest...et-key--3314-2



Destiny 2 -50%         29,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dest...et-key--3314-1



Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience -71%   8,59€ 

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/meta...am-key--2857-3



Assassin's Creed Origins  -52%   28,99€          

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-1



Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands   -72%   16,99€           

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--3051-1



Tom Clancy's The Division           -76%   11,99€           

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-1



RESIDENT EVIL 7 biohazard       -43%   16,99€           

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/resi...am-key--3058-1



DARK SOULS III      -80%   11,99€          

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/dark...am-key--2978-1



ELEX -56%   21,99 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/elex-steam-key--3183-1



Fallout 4        -58%   12,49 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/fall...am-key--2838-1



Tropico 5: Complete Collection    -84%   5,55 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-14



Metro Redux Bundle          -78%   6,66 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/metr...am-key--2040-2



Lost Planet: Extreme Condition   -84%   2,39 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/lost...am-key--3083-1



Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus          -58%   24,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/wolf...am-key--3318-1



FOR HONOR           -73%   15,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/for-...ay-key--3049-1



DOOM           -58%   12,49 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1



TEKKEN 7    -56%   21,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tekk...am-key--3163-1



Farming Simulator 17         -56%   10,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/farm...wnload--3071-1



Steel Division: Normandy 44        -75%   9,99 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stee...am-key--3204-1



Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide    -79%   5,99 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/warh...am-key--2927-1



Anno 2205 Ultimate Edition          -80%   9,99 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2839-2



Anno 1404 - Gold Edition  -78%   3,33 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/anno...ay-key--2189-1



Star Trek Bridge Crew Standard  -64%   17,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/star...am-key--3581-1



Heroes of Might & Magic III - HD Edition           -70%   4,44 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/hero...am-key--2741-1



TrackMania² Stadium         -74%   2,59 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trac...am-key--1476-1



The Evil Within 2     -58%   24,99 €         

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/the-...am-key--3319-1



Rocksmith 2014 Edition - Remastered   -74%   7,77 €

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/rock...am-key--3420-1

----------


## Baalim

Constructor 1997 re-gratos chez gog
https://www.gog.com/redeem/ZVSYRAFB

State of decay lolilol edition : 7 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...vival-edition/

Upward, lonely robot ! à 2 €
Un jeu qui rappellera des souvenirs aux plus vieux
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-lonely-robot/

Et une belle loot box signée GMG à 2 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...stery-game-pc/

*Jettomero*, au très chouette visuel, est à 6 € (clé steam et version drm free)

----------


## FB74

Ca fait petit bras le post de Baalim après celui de Fletch.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ca fait petit bras le post de Baalim après celui de Fletch.


Ça fait surtout "j'ai pas choppé un avc en plein copier/coller"  ::trollface::

----------


## odji

> Upward, lonely robot ! à 2 €
> Un jeu qui rappellera des souvenirs aux plus vieux
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-lonely-robot/
> 
> /[/url]


nebulus! sur amiga forcement  :;):  https://youtu.be/9TXFy3c_GA8?t=331

----------


## Baalim

> nebulus! sur amiga forcement  https://youtu.be/9TXFy3c_GA8?t=331


J'aurais plutôt parlé d'une machine digne d'intérêt mais bon  :tired: 



Un court jeu d'aventure / puzzle pas moche du tout en promo à 1.2$ chez itch.io
https://jasongodbey.itch.io/the-search



Plus long, plus traditionnel, Demetrios à 4 $
https://cowcat.itch.io/demetrios


5 point & click old school de Midian design par 0.49$
https://midiandesign.itch.io/midiandesignbundle

Quelques chroniques : https://adventuregamers.com/companies/view/1479

----------


## Magnarrok

Je viens de voir passer un -30% sur le store ubi pour l'achat d'un menu McDo !

https://twitter.com/UbisoftFR/status...657304576?s=19

----------


## rogercoincoin

heu.. désolé pour le HS mais petite question ...   ::blink:: 

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands *en SOLO uniquement*, cela vaut le coup ou pas ?
Pour info j'ai bien aimé Far cry 5 et toutes ses side missions à faire.... un peu la "même chose" sur Ghost Recon Wildlands  ?
Et les DLCS ? Ils sont bien ou pas ? Cela vaut le coup de prendre la "gold edition" (je pense au prochain DLC avec du Splinter cell dedans ...) ?

----------


## Qiou87

> heu.. désolé pour le HS mais petite question ...  
> 
> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands *en SOLO uniquement*, cela vaut le coup ou pas ?
> Pour info j'ai bien aimé Far cry 5 et toutes ses side missions à faire.... un peu la "même chose" sur Ghost Recon Wildlands  ?
> Et les DLCS ? Ils sont bien ou pas ? Cela vaut le coup de prendre la "gold edition" (je pense au prochain DLC avec du Splinter cell dedans ...) ?


Pourquoi tu vas pas poser la question sur le topic du jeu plutôt?

----------


## rogercoincoin

oups.. tu as raison !  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est cool pour Anno 1404 que je cherchais justement y a deux semaines ! Les autres city builders n'ont pas ce supplément d'âme que son ambiance fantastique procure !

----------


## Marmottas

> J'aurais plutôt parlé d'une machine digne d'intérêt mais bon


Pour une fois, je suis d'accord : la version Amstrad CPC exploitait vraiment bien la " machine "

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Constructor 1997 *re-gratos* chez gog
> https://www.gog.com/redeem/ZVSYRAFB


C'est encore plus subtil que ça: c'est le code de l'année dernière toujours en circulation utilisable *jusqu'en 2027*.

----------


## odji

Ig offre Jack'gang:
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack#giveaway

la collection doodle chez Chrono:
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Olima

Le metroid-like bien noté *Environmental station alpha* à 3euros 20 : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Station_Alpha/

----------


## Supergounou

> Le metroid-like bien noté *Environmental station alpha* à 3euros 20 : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Station_Alpha/


Pareil en $ sur Humble Widget  :;):  L’avantage c'est que ça fait un peu moins pour nous, et un peu plus pour les devs.
https://www.humblebundle.com/widget/...ha/JLSDKf3nsk/

En tous cas merci pour la découverte, je ne connaissais pas du tout et ça a l'air pas mal !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pareil en $ sur Humble Widget  L’avantage c'est que ça fait un peu moins pour nous, et un peu plus pour les devs.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/widget/...ha/JLSDKf3nsk/
> 
> En tous cas merci pour la découverte, je ne connaissais pas du tout et ça a l'air pas mal !


Du coup, je ne préciserai pas que j'ai eu le jeu via un bundle groupees  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*regarde son backlog*

Je l'ai déjà  :Facepalm:

----------


## Maalak

> Upward, lonely robot ! à 2 €
> Un jeu qui rappellera des souvenirs aux plus vieux
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-lonely-robot/


Ah, je mets ça à suivre, merci pour la découverte. S'il a la même qualité que le remake d'Archon, ça peut être vraiment pas mal.
Mais il faudra qu'il assure pour être au niveau de son meilleur ancêtre, la version C64.  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

> *regarde son backlog*
> 
> Je l'ai déjà


Et c'est bien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ça, c'est la question qu'il ne faut pas poser sur ce topic  ::trollface:: 


-20% sur Troubleshooter un pseudo X com avec un esthétique étonnante.
Quelqu'un le connait ?
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...roubleshooter/

----------


## Olima

> Et c'est bien ?


J'ai commencé mais je suis bloqué dès le départ sans piger quoi faire :/

Sinon ça a une des reviews plutôt sympa ci et là oui.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ça, c'est la question qu'il ne faut pas poser sur ce topic 
> 
> 
> -20% sur Troubleshooter un pseudo X com avec un esthétique étonnante.
> Quelqu'un le connait ?
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...roubleshooter/
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea....1920x1080.jpg


C'est vrai que les visuels sont sympas. C'est un jeu coréen, non ? 
Par contre, la traduction anglaise semble assez approximative (sur la page Steam et dans les messages de développeurs, en tout cas). 
Et il semble que le titre, actuellement présenté sur Steam comme jeu solo, ne soit pas jouable offline ("[Notice] Multiplayer contents will be added so network connection is essential. Offline mode will not be provided.")

----------


## Galgu

> Le metroid-like bien noté *Environmental station alpha* à 3euros 20 : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Station_Alpha/


merci du bon plan, c'est encore moins cher au Canada  ::w00t:: 

Petit retour sur le jeu, je l'ai acheté aujourd'hui j'y ai joué ~4h30. C'est pas mal, mais c'est un peu trop copié sur metroid à tous les niveaux sauf scénario (décors, pouvoirs, carte...)O. Je suis aux 2/3 du jeu donc ya de la matière, et apparemment ya un sacré post-game avec des secrets pour ceux qui auront accroché.

Je dirai à réserver aux fans des metroidvania qui ont déjà roulé sur tous les autres jeux (comme moi  :^_^: ). Sinon, préférez Axiom Verge dans un style similaire et bien mieux foutu.

----------


## Baalim

Et encore un nouveau go go Bundle.
 À la limite, pour le jeu musical ou pour voir quelle tête peut avoir un remake de Space Road en 2018.

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-51

Devil may cry 4 special edition 8€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/devi...am-key--2269-2

 Si vous ne courez pas après les versions avec DRM , la trilogie des Rusty lake est à 4.47$
https://itch.io/s/10872/3-years-rusty-lake

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si vous ne courez pas après les versions avec DRM , la trilogie des Rusty lake est à 4.47$
> https://itch.io/s/10872/3-years-rusty-lake


Et sur Android, les épisodes Roots et Paradise sont à 1,79 € et Lake Hotel à 1,19 €.
Les 3 épisodes sur cette page : https://play.google.com/store/search?q=rusty%20lake

----------


## Baalim

Et un nouveau bundle indie gala qui vend du rêve...
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-47

Dans la série "surtout ne pas se poser de question", je vous présente un rogue like astucieusement dénommé "the binding of you"

http://store.steampowered.com/app/78...inding_Of_YOU/

Brainstorming power over 9000.



Velvet assassin : 0.25 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-VA-STEAM/velvet-assassin


John the zombie, qui est à Goat simulator ce queDuke nukem forever est à Duke nukem 3D, est à 1.19 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/74...hn_The_Zombie/

----------


## Galwhen

> John the zombie, qui est à Goat simulator ce queDuke nukem forever est à Duke nukem 3D, est à 1.19 €


Ne vaut donc même pas le crachat si j'ai bien tout compris  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Code of princess à 6€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/code-of-princess

Et, plus généralement, soldes sur le catalogue degica qui comprend notamment les jeux cave.

----------


## FB74

Quelques livres pour apprendre à jouer de la musique:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/learn-music-books

Je pense que le 2ème pallier serait le plus adapté pour Baalim, avec la maîtrise du Ukulélé....  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Hey les affairistes!

J'ai reçu un mail disant qu'il y a *25%* sur *FrostPunk* chez *GMG* avec le voucher VIP (ce qui en ferait son meilleur prix) mais quand je vais dans la rubrique VIP, je ne trouve pas FrostPunk et donc pas son voucher...
Pareil pour vous?

----------


## Stefbka

C'est le 3eme Voucher qui fonctionne, ça donne le jeu à 22.49

----------


## Baalim

> Ne vaut donc même pas le crachat si j'ai bien tout compris


J'essayais de vendre des cartes depuis ce matin pour confirmer que c'était pourri.
Et puis, je me suis connecté sur steam.
Et puis, j'ai vu que je l'avais déjà  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hey les affairistes!
> 
> J'ai reçu un mail disant qu'il y a *25%* sur *FrostPunk* chez *GMG* avec le voucher VIP (ce qui en ferait son meilleur prix) mais quand je vais dans la rubrique VIP, je ne trouve pas FrostPunk et donc pas son voucher...
> Pareil pour vous?


En même temps, ça fait des lustres qu'il tourne entre et 20 et 23 euros chez play asia.
22.80 ce soir.



Super bomberman R en préco.
Ah. 35.5 € quand même.
https://www.gamebillet.com/super-bomberman-r

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est le 3eme Voucher qui fonctionne, ça donne le jeu à 22.49


Merci!!!  :;): 
J'avais essayé les deux vouchers du dessus et pas tenté le 3ème... 
Clairement son meilleur prix pour l'instant!

----------


## Baalim

> Merci!!! 
> J'avais essayé les deux vouchers du dessus et pas tenté le 3ème... 
> Clairement son meilleur prix pour l'instant!


Le mec qui m'a mis en ignore list  :Emo: 
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11637170
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11573760

----------


## Marmottas

> Hey les affairistes!


J'ai lu les ataristes !
(du coup, j'étais surpris de voir " ça " au pluriel  ::P: )

----------


## Harvester

:tired:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai lu les ataristes !
> (du coup, j'étais surpris de voir " ça " au pluriel )


Ça aurait pu être ça ! Un Atariste est quelqu'un de forcément bon!  ::P: 
Et puis nous sommes plus nombreux que les quelques portes drapeaux du topic qui occupent les Amigaïstes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le mec qui m'a mis en ignore list 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11637170
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post11573760


Je ne regarde jamais le topic le 14 du mois !  :;): 
C'est marrant d'ailleurs que tu les aies posté à un mois pile d'écart !

Bon en tout cas, GMG c'est le meilleur prix du jour comme tu l'as vu à 22.80€ sur PlayAsia aujourd'hui  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> J'ai lu les ataristes !
> (du coup, j'étais surpris de voir " ça " au pluriel )


L'atariste est "plusieurs" dans sa tête, ceci explique cela.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> L'atariste est "plusieurs" dans sa tête, ceci explique cela.


On va finir par aller louer un topic sur le TOR et régler ça en battle royale, bande de gueux.  :Boom: 


Promo sur les flatout chez Voidu:
https://www.voidu.com/en/search?q=flatout

----------


## Flad

> On va finir par aller louer un topic sur le TOR


Venez pas polluer cette oasis de tranquillité svp merci !

----------


## Baalim

> Venez pas polluer cette oasis de tranquillité svp merci !


Tu es sûr que tu ne voulais pas parler de décharge à ciel ouvert ?

Silent hill homecoming 2.03€
https://www.voidu.com/en/silent-hill-homecoming

----------


## Mastaba

2Dark à 4.5$ sur chronogg.

----------


## FB74

Humble Bundle Playstation, a priori *PAS* activable sur un compte PSN Europe.... 
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/capcom-sega-psn

----------


## Olima

Humble playstation bundle  :Splash:

----------


## Baalim

> Humble Bundle Playstation, a priori *PAS* activable sur un compte PSN Europe.... 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/capcom-sega-psn


Dommage mais c'est de toute façon tellement chiant de switcher d'un compte euro à un compte US avec la vita.

----------


## FB74

Je fais des économies avec Humble Bundle, maintenant j'achète un bundle toutes les 5 à 6 semaines environ.
Et vu comment ça va... on risque d'aller sur du 8 semaines.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Je fais des économies avec Humble Bundle, maintenant j'achète un bundle toutes les 5 à 6 semaines environ.
> Et vu comment ça va... on risque d'aller sur du 8 semaines.


C'est clair que mon rythme d'achat de bundle a sérieusement ralenti.... chez humble.
Vu l'hécatombe chez les autres, je n'en parle même pas.

Double dragon trilogy, 1.5 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ragon-Trilogy/

----------


## odji

ne soit pas si pessimiste Baalim!
regarde, groupees sort un bundle.... d'icones!

https://groupees.com/incredible-icon-bundle

prochaine etape, le bundle de gif.

----------


## Magnarrok

Bah putain... Des picto en bundle... Quand on a un abonnement shutterstock ça sert à rien mais surtout ce genre d'iconne sont souvent gratuite et de qualité sur des sites légales... Comprend pas trop le principe...

----------


## Baalim

Dex 1.5$ chez fanatical
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dex

----------


## Baalim

Promotion sur les hits japonais  sur playstation 4 :

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...F75508-BIJ18/1

Les prix ne sont globalement pas fabuleux mais il y a Yakuza Kiwami à 13 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...KUZAKIWAMI0100

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ne soit pas si pessimiste Baalim!
> regarde, groupees sort un bundle.... d'icones!
> 
> https://groupees.com/incredible-icon-bundle
> 
> prochaine etape, le bundle de gif.




Ce persiflage honteux envers le meilleur site de bundles de la galaxy  ::sad::

----------


## Magnarrok

Encore des jeux offerts par Twitch au mois de mai !!

https://blog.twitch.tv/twitch-prime-...e-979fba64bbf8

 ::love::

----------


## Baalim

Battletech à 26 € chez voidu avec le code BTVOIDU
https://www.voidu.com/en/battletech-...tion-pre-order

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

En fait je reste sur Android, les canards là bas préfèrent, sauf quand il y a de bonnes occaz comme ça : 

Planescape: Torment EE à 3,79 € au lieu de 10,99 € sur Android.

----------


## Yoryze

> Planescape: Torment EE à 3,79 € au lieu de 10,99 € sur Android.


 ::wub:: 
Ne passera pas sur ma vieille tablette équipée d'un des premiers Tegra, mais je vais acheter par anticipation.  ::w00t::

----------


## Bentic

> Planescape: Torment EE à 3,79 € au lieu de 10,99 € sur Android.


Bon, là, c'est sur Android, mais sinon, le consensus avec ces "Enhanced" Editions, ce n'était pas d'acheter de préférence les versions originales (si on ne les a pas déjà) avec un patch pour haute résolution  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

Fanatical must play bundle 3

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/must-play-bundle-3

3.99€ avec alwa's awakening, Star Story: The Horizon Escape, cally's cave 4 et mim's the beginning.

A noter aussi 1775 : rebellion qui coûte normalement un max

----------


## RUPPY

Idem chez Apple (enfin presque, 0,70€ de +), j'ai craqué ce matin  :;):  alors que j'envisageais l'achat à plein tarif hier soir  :Cigare:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Tiens il me reste 2 jours pour mettre en pause le Monthly... déjà 6 jeux de dévoilés et je suis pas intéressé (enfin si, Kerbal m'intéresse, mais j'aurais jamais le temps de m'y impliquer)  :
-Dead Rising 4
-Kerbal Space Program
-Ruiner 
-Moon Hunters
-Jalopy
-Crazy Machines 3

----------


## Baalim

C'était un nanar, rien n'a changé mais ils ont au moins le bon goût de ne pas le vendre trop cher :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/696180/Bullet_Witch/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tiens il me reste 2 jours pour mettre en pause le Monthly... déjà 6 jeux de dévoilés et je suis pas intéressé (enfin si, Kerbal m'intéresse, mais j'aurais jamais le temps de m'y impliquer)  :


Oh je pensais qu'une fois la seconde fournée annoncée c'était trop tard pour mettre en pause.
Pas de regret cette fois, presque rien ne m'intéresse, mais pour le prochain je pourrai attendre plus longtemps avant de me décider ?
Il reste encore une partie du bundle qui sera dévoilée avant vendredi ?

----------


## epintxos

N'oublions pas le Hump Day Bundle #55 et soutien à Indiegala dont l'éviction de r/GameDeals se termine dans les prochaines heures, juste à temps pour le Friday Special.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Oh je pensais qu'une fois la seconde fournée annoncée c'était trop tard pour mettre en pause.
> Pas de regret cette fois, presque rien ne m'intéresse, mais pour le prochain je pourrai attendre plus longtemps avant de me décider ?
> Il reste encore une partie du bundle qui sera dévoilée avant vendredi ?


Il n'y aura sans doute rien de plus dévoilé avant le jour J car ils en ont déjà dit trop je pense  ::):  
Mis en pause aussi pour ma part. C'est pas mal finalement les annonces anticipées!

Par contre, il me semblait qu'avant quand on mettait en pause on gardait la réduction de 10% sur le store malgré tout mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant.

----------


## Baalim

Hum, c'est le désert ce matin.

Goliath, 3€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-GOLIATH/goliath

Le jeu de merde du jour : dude simulator à 0.49€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ude_Simulator/

----------


## Flad

> Hum, c'est le désert ce matin.


On se passera des détails sur ta vie intime merci.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le jeu de merde du jour : dude simulator à 0.49€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ude_Simulator/


 ::o:  Ca rappelerait pas un certain jeu des finales du KLJV ???

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca rappelerait pas un certain jeu des finales du KLJV ???


Dans la description il est dit : The main objective is to enjoy what you are doing.

Incompatible avec le KLJV.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Dans la description il est dit : The main objective is to enjoy what you are doing.
> 
> Incompatible avec le KLJV.


C'est vrai qu'en général on en chie, mais pourtant je me suis éclaté (et pas que moi  ::ninja:: ) lors de ma finale  :Bave:

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est vrai qu'en général on en chie, mais pourtant je me suis éclaté (et pas que moi ) lors de ma finale


Ouep, mais c'est les jeux qui t'ont éclaté? ou c'est l'ambiance? 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ou les autres joueurs?  ::ninja:: 

.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ouep, mais c'est les jeux qui t'ont éclaté? ou c'est l'ambiance? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  ou les autres joueurs? 
> 
> .


C'est moi qui les ai éclatés  :Cigare:  

Spoiler Alert! 


enfin en deuxième saison, après...

----------


## jujupatate

#c.a.c.a.forever

----------


## NeaR667

Anoxemia à 0,60 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/338050_ig

----------


## Baalim

Sur le papier, ça m'a tout l'air d'être une idée totalement calamiteuse : un bomberman en 3D et en vue fps. 

Cela dit, à 0,39 €, je suis presque tenté de l'acheter pour apprécier l'étendue du foirage...

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_and_go_boom/


MegaTagmension Blanc Deluxe Edition à 6.84 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...deluxe-edition

----------


## odji

> Sur le papier, ça m'a tout l'air d'être une idée totalement calamiteuse : un bomberman en 3D et en vue fps. 
> 
> Cela dit, à 0,39 €, je suis presque tenté de l'acheter pour apprécier l'étendue du foirage...
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...e_and_go_boom/


chronogégé te répond par un pack de 4 Bombernauts: https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

> chronogégé te répond par un pack de 4 Bombernauts: https://chrono.gg/


Je venais justement le poster et signaler que ça m'intéressait... à moins que je ne l'ai déjà  :Facepalm: 

Edit : acheté.
Du coup, avis aux intéressés.

Sokoban land dx gratos sur Android.
Probablement aussi sur les machines du démon.

Uri, qui a l'air pas mal, est à 1€ (Android toujours)

Pour les amateurs de tanks et de stratégie austère.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-dollar-bundle

----------


## Nanaki

*Spintires: MudRunner* est à -83% soit 5,09€ sur Steam UNIQUEMENT POUR CEUX QUI ONT DÉJÀ LE 1ER SPINTIRES

Le loyalty discount de 50% est combiné avec la promotion de 33%

----------


## sousoupou

> *Spintires: MudRunner* est à -83% soit 5,09€ sur Steam UNIQUEMENT POUR CEUX QUI ONT DÉJÀ LE 1ER SPINTIRES
> 
> Le loyalty discount de 50% est combiné avec la promotion de 33%


J'ai Spintires sur Steam et je le vois à 20,09 €  ::blink::

----------


## Nanaki

> J'ai Spintires sur Steam et je le vois à 20,09 €


Bizarre moi j'ai ça

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai Spintires sur Steam et je le vois à 20,09 €


Ajoute au panier. J'ai bien 5€ et quelques

----------


## sousoupou

> Ajoute au panier. J'ai bien 5€ et quelques


Tout à l'heure j'avais justement essayé en le mettant au panier et il restait à 20 boules.

Et je viens juste de vérifier, il apparaît maintenant à 5 €  ::wacko::

----------


## fletch2099

> Tout à l'heure j'avais justement essayé en le mettant au panier et il restait à 20 boules.
> 
> Et je viens juste de vérifier, il apparaît maintenant à 5 €


ce serait pas un coup des chats euh du cache de ton navigateur? je les confonds toujours!

----------


## Baalim

Pathfinder adventures à 5 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...er_Adventures/

----------


## Baalim

Pour ceux dont le plus grand rêve serait de buter des animaux choupi en vr, frontier vr est à 2€

https://store.steampowered.com/app/608190/Frontier_VR/

----------


## Hereticus

Salut les gars !

Si quelqu'un est intéressé je vends une clef Steam DBZ FighterZ ( reçue avec une carte graphique MSI ) 30€ via paypal.

EDIT : PM si intéressé.

EDIT 2 : clef vendue !

----------


## Getz

Elex Edition collector à 25€ (-50%) à la Fnac

----------


## Baalim

31 jeux pour 1.29 $
Autant vous dire qu'il n'y a que du AAA  ::O: 

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-14


Mini ninjas gratos chez square US avec le code MiniNinjas :
https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...as-pc-download

----------


## Bentic

> Mini ninjas gratos chez square US avec le code MiniNinjas :
> https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...as-pc-download


C'est du sans DRM, ou une clé Steam ?

La couverture du jeu affiche un bandeau Steam, mais rien n'est précisé sur la page ni dans la configuration requise, et la plateforme indique "PC Download".

----------


## Kargadum

> 31 jeux pour 1.29 $
> Autant vous dire qu'il n'y a que du AAA 
> 
> https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-14
> 
> 
> Mini ninjas gratos chez square US avec le code MiniNinjas :
> https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...as-pc-download


 :Facepalm:  Je ne comprenais pas, lors de l'inscription d'un nouveau compte, de ne pas trouver un seul pays européen. Mais comme tu l'as précisé, c'est sur le store US. Peut-on activer le jeu en Europe?

----------


## Hyeud

C'est la play, la croix et le triangle pour avoir un jeu gratos sur ce site. J'attends toujours l'e-mail de confirmation pour ma commande.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, vous allez rire mais le code marche aussi sur la boutique square enix France  ::ninja:: 

Vu l'interface du site et le gros bouton "débloquer la clé", j'ai tendance à penser que c'est une clé steam.


EDIT : ah ben... c'est une clé steam (vu le mode d'emploi) mais.... elle ne s'affiche pas  :Facepalm:

----------


## Getz

> Bon, vous allez rire mais le code marche aussi sur la boutique square enix France 
> 
> Vu l'interface du site et le gros bouton "débloquer la clé", j'ai tendance à penser que c'est une clé steam.
> 
> 
> EDIT : ah ben... c'est une clé steam (vu le mode d'emploi) mais.... elle ne s'affiche pas


Ouais idem, rien ne s'affiche...

----------


## Hyeud

Au bout de 15 minutes j'ai reçu le mail de Square US, qui donne un lien pour télécharger ou une clé steam fonctionnant sur steam EU, voilà, j'ai mini-ninjas, merci Baalim.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'arrive pas à créer un compte sur leur site, ça patine dans la semoule...

----------


## Magnarrok

> Moi j'arrive pas à créer un compte sur leur site, ça patine dans la semoule...


Pareil... Pourtant je suis bien Guadeloupéen !  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Le site est en PLS, je retenterai plus tard

EDIT: finalement ça a fini par passer, mais je n'ai pas encore la clé

----------


## Baalim

Artifex mundi bundle #9
Qui aurait cru qu'on puisse en sortir autant  ::O: 

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...9-steam-bundle

----------


## Getz

> Le site est en PLS, je retenterai plus tard
> 
> EDIT: finalement ça a fini par passer, mais je n'ai pas encore la clé


J'ai eu la clé après un bon moment. Il suffit de patienter. 
Je me suis rendu compte que je l'avais déjà...

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai eu la clé après un bon moment. Il suffit de patienter. 
> Je me suis rendu compte que je l'avais déjà...


Multi compte de Baalim repéré !

----------


## Getz

> Multi compte de Baalim repéré !


Je suis loin de rivalisé avec ma centaine de jeux!  ::P: 
Mais même avec ça j'arrive à chopper des doublons  ::happy2:: 



Je peux pas être un multi de Baalim, j'ai jamais acheté de bundle provenant de fanatical, groupee ou indiegala...

----------


## bbd

> J'ai eu la clé après un bon moment. Il suffit de patienter. 
> Je me suis rendu compte que je l'avais déjà...





> Multi compte de Baalim repéré !


La guerre des doublons

----------


## Baalim

> Multi compte de Baalim repéré !


 y'a plus de multi vu qu'il n'y a plus de compte principal  ::sad:: 

Par pur masochisme,  j'ai acheté le dernier go go bundle. Après avoir tenté de faire bouffer à mon compte Steam les 33 clés, celui-ci a décidé de s'autodétruire en guise de protestation.

Notons tout de même même l'action courageuse de Steam qui a tenté de le sauver en  bloquant mon accès car «trop d'activations avaient été réalisées».



Evoland 2-@5$
https://chrono.gg/

Yooka laylee à 12€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/yooka-laylee

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Par contre, il me semblait qu'avant quand on mettait en pause on gardait la réduction de 10% sur le store malgré tout mais ce n'est plus le cas maintenant.


J'ai pas essayé jusqu'à l'achat, mais j'ai mis en pause il y a un moment quand on a su les 3 principaux jeux, et tout à l'heure en regardant ma wishlist, j'avais un -10% à côté de chaque jeu.
Je regarderai demain si je vais plus loin s'ils apparaissent toujours.

----------


## Ruvon

> y'a plus de multi vu qu'il n'y a plus de compte principal 
> 
> Par pur masochisme,  j'ai acheté le dernier go go bundle. Après avoir tenté de faire bouffer à mon compte Steam les 33 clés, celui-ci a décidé de s'autodétruire en guise de protestation.
> 
> Notons tout de même même l'action courageuse de Steam qui a tenté de le sauver en  bloquant mon accès car «trop d'activations avaient été réalisées».


Steam est plus efficace que la modération du forum CPC pour t'empêcher de nuire  :tired:

----------


## Bentic

> Bon, vous allez rire mais le code marche aussi sur la boutique square enix France


Le site a l'air d'à nouveau fonctionner, mais est-ce que le code fonctionne toujours ?



> Le code promo n'est pas valide pour les produits de ce panier


(avec le code "MiniNinjas")

----------


## FB74

*F1 2015* gratos sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/286570/F1_2015/

----------


## fletch2099

> *F1 2015* gratos sur Steam:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/286570/F1_2015/


Sympa, merci le chat  ::):

----------


## FB74

Il était déjà passé en gratos sur le Humble Bundle il y a quelques semaines.  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Il était déjà passé en gratos sur le Humble Bundle il y a quelques semaines.


Ouais. 
Du coup, pas merci, le chat  :tired:

----------


## Magnarrok

> ...
> 
> Mini ninjas gratos chez square US avec le code MiniNinjas :
> https://store.na.square-enix.com/pro...as-pc-download


Ça marche plus  ::sad::   ::|:

----------


## Ric

*Wolfeinstein 2* à 9,99 € sur le site de la FNAC:
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...-PC-cederom-PC

Même tarif pour *The Evil Within 2* :
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073848...in-2-PC-Jeu-PC

----------


## FB74

> Ouais. 
> Du coup, pas merci, le chat


Il va se calmer le Rocco Baalim.  :tired:

----------


## FB74

J'ai reçu un coupon de 10% sur le Humble Bundle Monthly, je ne sais pas quoi faire...  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Retour du giveaway quake champions dont tout le monde se cogne...

https://www.pcgamer.com/quake-champions-f2p-codes-keys/

Sudden strike 4 à 15$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...dden-Strike-4/

----------


## Baalim

Guns of icarus : Alliance à 2.25€
En cadeau bonux, trois copies supplémentaires sur présentation d'une preuve d'achat.

https://steamcommunity.com/games/608...42811553900500

Vous aurez compris que les serveurs sont désertés

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Petite promo sur Mulaka qui a l'air mignon et dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler  ::O: 
https://www.gog.com/game/mulaka

----------


## Bentic

Bonjour les coins,

J'ai posté sur le topic Switch, mais la question est valable ici aussi.

Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé d'utiliser le code FRENCHDAYS10 sur Amazon aujourd'hui (voire dans les dernières heures) ?
J'ai pu l'utiliser hier pour prendre le multi kit Nintendo Labo sans problème, et un pote aussi, mais un autre pote essaye de le prendre en ce moment et ça lui dit que le code n'est pas valable pour l'article en question...
Il a même essayé de se créer un nouveau compte, sans succès.

Une idée ?

----------


## FB74

> Bonjour les coins,
> 
> J'ai posté sur le topic Switch, mais la question est valable ici aussi.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé d'utiliser le code FRENCHDAYS10 sur Amazon aujourd'hui (voire dans les dernières heures) ?
> J'ai pu l'utiliser hier pour prendre le multi kit Nintendo Labo sans problème, et un pote aussi, mais un autre pote essaye de le prendre en ce moment et ça lui dit que le code n'est pas valable pour l'article en question...
> Il a même essayé de se créer un nouveau compte, sans succès.
> 
> Une idée ?


Ca devrait fonctionner.
Il a bien pris pour vendeur "Amazon" ?
Le code ne fonctionne que pour un produit vendu et expédié par Amazon.

Ah, il n'est valable qu'une fois par compte, donc il faudrait être sûr que le copain ne l'a pas utilisé pour autre chose avant.

----------


## Bentic

> Il a bien pris pour vendeur "Amazon" ?


Oui.



> Ah, il n'est valable qu'une fois par compte, donc il faudrait être sûr que le copain ne l'a pas utilisé pour autre chose avant.


Il ne l'a pas encore utilisé (il a même créé un nouveau compte pour essayer).

Bizarre. Je vais lui dire d'utiliser le chat d'assistance (pas toi).

Merci quand même  ::):

----------


## Nickocko

Je viens de tester pour prendre GoW, perso ça m'amis un message d'erreur "code déjà utilisé", tout en m'appliquant bien la réduction ^^

----------


## Baalim

Forward the sky à 2.4€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/forward-to-the-sky

Prison architect deluxe à 7.5$-chez chrono.gg

----------


## fletch2099

> Bizarre. Je vais lui dire d'utiliser le chat d'assistance (pas toi).


Ben si, c'est lui!

----------


## Diwydiant

> Encore des jeux offerts par Twitch au mois de mai !!
> 
> https://blog.twitch.tv/twitch-prime-...e-979fba64bbf8


En parlant de TwitchPrime, j'ai une petite question à la noix : 

pour profiter des cadeaux concernant HeroesOfTheStorm, j'ai lancé le mois d'essai gratuit le 04 Avril. Si j'attends par exemple le 3 Mai pour résilier mon essai, aurai-je tout de même les récompenses du second mois ?
Ou devrais-je tout arrêter avant le 1er Mai pour ne pas être débité ? 

Et, de même, auriez-vous la marche à suivre pour annuler la suscription TwitchPrime / AmazonPrime, svp ?

Merci par avance, mes loulous  ::wub::

----------


## Wolverine

Et hop   :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Fight'n rage à 13.39€
Voici un des rares indépendants à ne pas avoir cassé son prix ni opté pour un passage en bundle.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/674520/FightN_Rage/

Yonder à 13.79€
Très mignon.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...er_Chronicles/

----------


## Brienne

> Guns of icarus : Alliance à 2.25€
> En cadeau bonux, trois copies supplémentaires sur présentation d'une preuve d'achat.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/608...42811553900500
> Vous aurez compris que les serveurs sont désertés


Si qqn a une clé en rab, je serais curieux d'essayer  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> Fight'n rage à 13.39€
> Voici un des rares indépendants à ne pas avoir cassé son prix ni opté pour un passage en bundle.


Il a l'air génial celui-là, niveau réal' et le reste a l'air de suivre. Mais...non...backlog...je ne craquerai pas  :Lime:

----------


## FB74

> Il a l'air génial celui-là, niveau réal' et le reste a l'air de suivre. Mais...non...backlog...je ne craquerai pas


De toute façon, les gars qui ont un gros backlog ont généralement un truc à compenser, donc c'est bien de résister.  :;): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Apparemment la version Android the the school : white day serait gratos aujourd'hui.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...iteday.g&hl=fr

Hidden in plain sight à 1.49 €
La plus grosse surprise est que je ne l'ai pas déjà alors que j'étais persuadé du contraire  ::wacko:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...n_Plain_Sight/

----------


## Wolverine

Tu avais peut être la version que le dev avait mis à dispo gratuitement avant de passer sur Steam ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Apparemment la version Android the the school : white day serait gratos aujourd'hui.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...iteday.g&hl=fr
> 
> Hidden in plain sight à 1.49 €
> La plus grosse surprise est que je ne l'ai pas déjà alors que j'étais persuadé du contraire 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...n_Plain_Sight/


Voici un beau commentaire issu de la page de "The School White Day": 



> paolo Karaj, 16 février 2018
> JAQUE FOIS JE LANCE LE JEU SA S'ARRÊTE JE VEUX ÊTRE REMBOURSÉ MAINTENANT


 :Cryb:

----------


## Baalim

FORCED: Slightly Better Deluxe Edition @ 3.5 $
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## loupgarou93

bon plan  pour ceux que TOTAL WAR SAGA: THRONES OF BRITANNIA intéresse

https://2game.com

de base a 29.29 euro et avec le code 2GAMEACTION  on passe a 26.36 euro  pour les non intéresser le code doit fonctionner avec d autre jeux (le code GAMESCOM fonctionne aussi mais la réduction est moindre ) .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> bon plan  pour ce que TOTAL WAR SAGA: THRONES OF BRITANNIA intéresse
> 
> de base a 29.29 euro et avec le code 2GAMEACTION  on passe a 26.36 euro  pour les non intéresser le code doit fonctionner avec d autre jeux (le code GAMESCOM fonctionne aussi mais la réduction est moindre ) .
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/29/7db...71c21b51d7.jpg


Sur quel site ?

----------


## loupgarou93

> Sur quel site ?


dsl j ai corrigé c est https://2game.com

----------


## Baalim

Pour le mec tout seul, for the king à 8.90 €
https://www.play-asia.com/for-the-king/13/70c0yr

----------


## JulLeBarge

> dsl j ai corrigé c est https://2game.com


Merci  :;):

----------


## Baalim

The technomancer : 6.99 €
https://www.gamebillet.com/the-technomancer

Men of war : assault squad 2 : origins : 5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...f-War-Origins/

La suite d'assault squad est le remake du premier MoW. Je cherche plus.

----------


## Getz

Loin d'être son prix le plus bas, mais Dark Souls 3 à 20 boules sur gameplanet

----------


## Clydopathe

> Pour le mec tout seul, for the king à 8.90 €
> https://www.play-asia.com/for-the-king/13/70c0yr


Merci!

----------


## Baalim

Un otaku bundle au dessus de la moyenne avec un VN plutôt soigné (these nights in Cairo) et le jeu de VS fight le plus étrange sorti depuis des lustres.

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-22

Avec le code birthday2018, ça revient à 1.02 € pour les curieux.

EDIT : en fait, c'est un panier garni de trucs étranges  ::O:

----------


## Gloppy

> *Wolfeinstein 2* à 9,99 € sur le site de la FNAC:
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1073849...-PC-cederom-PC


Personne n'a rebondi ni même proposé de créer une L.I.S.T.E mais j'avais quand même envie de dire que c'était une bonne affaire... et que du tout, malgré de vaillants efforts, j'ai fini par craquer ce matin. 
S'il passe en Humble Monthly Bundle sous peu, je n'aurai plus qu'à manger mon chapeau (voire un casque nazi)...

----------


## Baalim

Joie !  ::lol::  

Mantis burn racing à 2.4€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...-racing/446100

Et un Phoenix online bundle 2
https://www.indiegala.com/phoenix-on...m-games-bundle

 Si les morts de faim des bundles auront déjà tous les titres, ça reste un très chouette cadeau pour les autres. 3.49€

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et un Phoenix online bundle 2
> https://www.indiegala.com/phoenix-on...m-games-bundle


WOW! Un bundle plein de bons jeux chez indiegala. L'apocalyspe est proche?  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> WOW! Un bundle plein de bons jeux chez indiegala. L'apocalyspe est proche?


 Étonnamment, ça arrive uniquement sur les bundles de jeux d'aventure


La boutique a l'air de planter comme il faut mais die young pour 15€ d'achat et une clé bonus pour tout achat de plus de 2€

----------


## FB74

> Étonnamment, ça arrive uniquement sur les bundles de jeux d'aventure


Ouais ben, si ça pouvait revenir sur Humble Bundle...  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

> WOW! Un bundle plein de bons jeux chez indiegala. L'apocalyspe est proche?


Tu m'étonne qu'elle est proche woooooooooooooot!!!!! Baalim a pas un des jeux du bundle!!!!!  :Boom: 
 :Cell: La fin est proche!!! :Cell:

----------


## FB74

Spécial Baalim:  :;): 
https://readytobundle.com/fr/accueil...azy-box-2.html

Rien n'est garanti.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Spécial Baalim: 
> https://readytobundle.com/fr/accueil...azy-box-2.html
> 
> Rien n'est garanti.





> La Crazy Box 2, c'est 250€ de jeux garanti


Prix promo : 19.99 € au lieu de 49.99 €  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu m'étonne qu'elle est proche woooooooooooooot!!!!! Baalim a pas un des jeux du bundle!!!!! 
> La fin est proche!!!


C'est le drame. Je crois que je les ai absolument tous.
Et j'arrive pas à acheter Mantis burn racing  :Emo: 

Journée de merde  :tired:

----------


## Bibik

> Personne n'a rebondi ni même proposé de créer une L.I.S.T.E mais j'avais quand même envie de dire que c'était une bonne affaire... et que du tout, malgré de vaillants efforts, j'ai fini par craquer ce matin. 
> S'il passe en Humble Monthly Bundle sous peu, je n'aurai plus qu'à manger mon chapeau (voire un casque nazi)...


Baaah je l'ai pris le mois dernier avec le steelbook à 14.99 et franchement même s'il débarque en monthly je ne regrette pas !

----------


## plotz

> Et j'arrive pas à acheter Mantis burn racing


Courage réessaye, je viens de le faire. Et merci pour le bon plan !

----------


## sticky-fingers

Retour du bon plan Square Enix Mini Ninjas, ça fonctionne ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

> Spécial Baalim: 
> https://readytobundle.com/fr/accueil...azy-box-2.html
> 
> Rien n'est garanti.


Ca vend du rêve ce site !




> En effet il est temps pour vous de rentrer dans une nouvelle aire, l'aire Ready to Bundle ! Celle qui n'a pas fini de te foutre des uppercuts en pleine tronche mec. Ready to Bundle, tu n'as pas fini d'en parler, tu connais pas ? Prends un calmant, assied toi, relax, respire, dégaine ta manette. Play. Play again.

----------


## FB74

C'est un site qui doit appartenir à la holding BAALIM SA....  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

J'espère que c'est une SARL et pas une SA tout court...

----------


## FB74

> J'espère que c'est une SARL et pas une SA tout court...


De toute façon, elle est domiciliée aux îles Caïman, alors...  ::ninja::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Retour du bon plan Square Enix Mini Ninjas, ça fonctionne ce soir.


Cool merci !  ::):

----------


## Vaykadji

*Deponia: the complete journey* à 2,99€ (30% de moins que les 4,20€ en solde ailleurs, et 90% de moins que le prix plein) sur indiegala: https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/292910

----------


## FB74

Promos à la FNAC:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...x-doom-1210281

----------


## Baalim

The age of decadence à 5$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/the_age_of_decadence

----------


## Baalim

Marvel vs capcom 3 à 10 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...apcom-3/357190

Tales of berseria à 15 € pendant 2 heures

Die young gratos pour 15 € d'achat

----------


## Graouu

Tiens pour info, Dark Souls : Prepare to Die Edition premier du nom ne sera plus disponible à partir du 9 mai apparemment. Il ne restera sur le store que la nouvelle édition à partir du 15 mai. Bien sur, ceux le possédant, pourront le télécharger autant de fois qu'ils le souhaitent, mais il ne sera plus du tout disponible.

D'ailleurs la version remastered sera à -50% pour les personnes possédant le premier volume sur steam. Source : l'internet.

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens pour info, Dark Souls : Prepare to Die Edition premier du nom ne sera plus disponible à partir du 9 mai apparemment. Il ne restera sur le store que la nouvelle édition à partir du 15 mai. Bien sur, ceux le possédant, pourront le télécharger autant de fois qu'ils le souhaitent, mais il ne sera plus du tout disponible.
> 
> D'ailleurs la version remastered sera à -50% pour les personnes possédant le premier volume sur steam. Source : l'internet.


On en parlait il y a quelques temps sur le topic actu. Vu le portage de merde, il me semble normal qu'il ne soit plus disponible à la vente  :Boom: 

Marvel ultimate alliance 2 à 10 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...te_Alliance_2/

EN bundle avec le premier à 15 €

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Marvel ultimate alliance 2 à 10 €
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...te_Alliance_2/


Ca se joue en solo? Je suis en manque de Marvel après le film au ciné... 
(j'ai bien tenté Lego Marvel mais bof...)

----------


## Baalim

> Ca se joue en solo? Je suis en manque de Marvel après le film au ciné... 
> (j'ai bien tenté Lego Marvel mais bof...)


Vu que le multi est déserté, ça se joue essentiellement en solo ou, mieux, en multi local.

EDIT : j'ai rien dit. Je pensais que tu parlais de Marvel vs capcom 3

----------


## Galgu

> Ca se joue en solo? Je suis en manque de Marvel après le film au ciné... 
> (j'ai bien tenté Lego Marvel mais bof...)


j'ai pu jouer à pas mal de jeux Marvel. Pour moi les seuls qui valent le coup : Marvel Heroes (clos par Disney ya 2 mois) et UMvC 2 & 3.

Je ne te le conseille pas.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

ok merci à vous, 10€ de gagnés.  ::):

----------


## Clear_strelok

Vague de promotions sur les consoles Sony (Je sais que ça vous as manqué) avec uniquement les "Hits japonais" concernés cette fois. 
Au premier coup d’œil j'ai surtout retenu ça:

* PS3 et PS4
* PS3 uniquement
* PS4 uniquement


*PS3:*

Armored Core V: Verdict Day (€2,99)Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (€2,99)Demon's Souls (€4,99)Drakengard 3 (€9,99)DuckTales: Remastered (€2,99)Front Mission 3 (€2,99)God Hand (€2,99)Metal Gear Solid (€3,99)Metal Gear Solid HD Collection (€7,99)Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (€4,99)Odin Sphere Leifthrasir (€9,99)Okami HD (€3,99)Persona 3 (€9,99)Persona 5 (€19,99)Resonance of Fate (€3,99)Silent Hill (€2,99)SoulCalibur II HD Online (€1,99)SoulCalibur V (€3,99)Suikoden (€2,99)Suikoden II (€2,99)Suikoden III (€3,99)Suikoden IV (€3,99)Vagrant Story (€2,99)Yakuza 4 (€6,99)


*PS4:*

Bloodborne (€14,99)Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition (€9,99)Gravity Rush Remastered (€6,99)Gravity Rush 2 (€14,99)Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX (€34,99)LocoRoco Remastered (€4,99)LocoRoco 2 Remastered (€4,99)Metal Gear Solid V: The Definitive Experience (€9,99)Monster Hunter World (€44,99)Nier Automata (€34,99)Nioh (€24,99)Odin Sphere Leifthrasir (€14,99)Okami HD (€13,99)Patapon Remastered (€4,99)Persona 5 (€24,99)Shadow of the Colossus (€24,99)Tekken 7 (€24,99)The Last Guardian (€14,99)Valkyria Chronicles Remastered (€7,99)Wild Guns Reloaded (€8,99)Yakuza Kiwami (€12,99)Yakuza Zero (€23,99)

----------


## Baalim

Ah j'avais pas vu yakuza 4 à 7€.
Très bon plan même si ce n'est clairement pas le meilleur de la série

----------


## KiwiX

> Ah j'avais pas vu yakuza 4 à 7€.
> Très bon plan même si ce n'est clairement pas le meilleur de la série


Découvert la série grâce à celui-là, achetez-le. Sinon, faut commencer par le 0.

----------


## Galgu

> Découvert la série grâce à celui-là, achetez-le. Sinon, faut commencer par le 0.


ah oui ? J'ai acheté kiwami je pensais commencer par celui là  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

> ah oui ? J'ai acheté kiwami je pensais commencer par celui là


Kiwami est le remake du premier Yakuza. 0 est une préquelle qui revient sur  le parcours de Kiryu et de Majima avant qu'ils ne se croise dans Yakuza 1.
Rien d'illogique donc à commencer par le kiwami même si 0 est devenu le point de départ officiel.

----------


## Mastaba

PS3, PS4? Que sont ces choses?  ::blink:: 
Est-ce que ce sont des micro-ordinateurs de type amiga?  ::blink::

----------


## schouffy

> [*]Silent Hill (€2,99)


Qqun sait ce que ça vaut ça ? A part 2.99€ ? Vaut mieux émuler ou cette version est propre ?

----------


## Ruvon

> PS3, PS4? Que sont ces choses? 
> Est-ce que ce sont des micro-ordinateurs de type amiga?


J'ai toujours appelé ça des pièges-à-pigeon, pour ceux qui souhaitent jouer à un choix de jeux moins important que sur PC mais pour plus cher, avec une machine moins puissante, et des jeux à 70€ pièce impossible à modder.  ::siffle:: 

Mais c'est surtout parce que les exclus console ne m'intéressent quasi-jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Qqun sait ce que ça vaut ça ? A part 2.99€ ? Vaut mieux émuler ou cette version est propre ?


Ça tourne sur l'émulateur intégré de la PS3.  ::lol:: 
Je peux pas dire pour Silent Hill en particulier mais tous les autres jeux PS1 que j'ai acheté sur PS3 ou lus directement depuis le CD d'origine fonctionnaient bien. L'émulation est moins précise que celle de Mednafen dans l'absolu, mais sur PS3 il y a une option de lissage de très bonne qualité qui "mélange" le dithering. (Les émulateurs sur PC permettent uniquement de le désactiver en dégradant les couleurs au passage, cf l'image en dessous)






> J'ai toujours appelé ça des pièges-à-pigeon, pour ceux qui souhaitent jouer à un choix de jeux moins important que sur PC mais pour plus cher, avec une machine moins puissante, et des jeux à 70€ pièce impossible à modder.
> 
> Mais c'est surtout parce que les exclus console ne m'intéressent quasi-jamais


r/forwardsfromgrandma

----------


## FB74

Humble Cry Engine:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...ne-bundle-2018

----------


## Abzaarg

> Humble Cry Engine:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...ne-bundle-2018


espérons que le monthly sera mieux^^

----------


## aggelon

UAYEB déjà en bundle  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

> UAYEB déjà en bundle


Et Aporia dans le palier à 1$

----------


## Marmottas

80 % sur un très bon jeu (source : un atariste) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...Bad_Rats_Show/

----------


## fletch2099

> Vague de promotions sur les consoles Sony (Je sais que ça vous as manqué) avec uniquement les "Hits japonais" concernés cette fois. 
> Au premier coup d’œil j'ai surtout retenu ça:
> 
> * PS3 et PS4
> * PS3 uniquement
> * PS4 uniquement
> 
> 
> *PS3:*
> ...


Les boites carré tout en plastique avec leur clavier pour bébé bizarre c'est pas ici! A la limite du flood ou du HS mais pas ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

> Humble Cry Engine:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/c...ne-bundle-2018


Aporia en wishlist  ::wub:: . Le second palier est moins évident déjà. UAYEB réalisé par un seul type  ::O:

----------


## Baalim

Un remute bundle en préco chez groupees.
Ça vous avait manqué, hein ?  ::trollface:: 

https://groupees.com/remute24

5 jeux dont au moins un redneck rampage pour 2.12€

Les.jeux twitch prime du mois sont disponibles.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Les.jeux twitch prime du mois sont disponibles.


Pour ceux qui voudraient savoir quels jeux: 



Troisième mois et troisième lineup de belle qualité, je suis impressionné par la valeur de l'offre pour un truc dont je profite un peu par accident.

----------


## Jokletox

> Troisième mois et troisième lineup de belle qualité, je suis impressionné par la valeur de l'offre pour un truc dont je profite un peu par arnaque à la date de naissance.


Ouais, pareil !

----------


## Kargadum

They shall not pass , dlc de battlefield 1, est gratuit en ce moment sur notre plateforme préférée: Origin!  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Ça tourne sur l'émulateur intégré de la PS3.


J'ai une PS3 depuis 10 ans et je savais pas que y'avait un émulateur PS1.  :tired:

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai une PS3 depuis 10 ans et je savais pas que y'avait un émulateur PS1.


 ::P:  Et pourtant... il suffit de mettre tes vielles galettes ps1 dans la machine et ça roule. Aucun bidouillage, juste l’option pour le lissage dont parle Clear Strelok.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Retour du bon plan Square Enix Mini Ninjas, ça fonctionne ce soir.


Bon j'ai tenté de le démarrer ce matin mais le jeu plante arrivé au titre Mini Ninjas. Peut être la carte graphique qui n'est pas à jour je sais pas...

Édit : ah putain je viens de comprendre... Le jeu n'est pas compatible au delà de Vista... Super les gars !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## nova

> Pour ceux qui voudraient savoir quels jeux: 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/01/13f...9a58dcc9e7.jpg
> 
> Troisième mois et troisième lineup de belle qualité, je suis impressionné par la valeur de l'offre pour un truc dont je profite un peu par accident.


C'est censé couter cher l'abo prime de ce truc ? Parce que j'ai aucune utilité de twitch (je déteste ce machin et tout ce qui a rapport avec regarder des gens jouer à ma place) et les jeux que je vois, soit je ne les connais soit je les ai déja eu dans d'autres bundle.

----------


## Magnarrok

> C'est censé couter cher l'abo prime de ce truc ? Parce que j'ai aucune utilité de twitch (je déteste ce machin et tout ce qui a rapport avec regarder des gens jouer à ma place) et les jeux que je vois, soit je ne les connais soit je les ai déja eu dans d'autres bundle.


Moi ça me coûte le prix de mon abonnement prime sur Amazon de 49€ par an. Et je n'utilise pas non plus twitch mais c'est compris dans l'abonnement donc... Merci pour les jeux gratuits Amazon... 20 jeux gratuits depuis début janvier c'est pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Bon j'ai tenté de le démarrer ce matin mais le jeu plante arrivé au titre Mini Ninjas. Peut être la carte graphique qui n'est pas à jour je sais pas...
> 
> Édit : ah putain je viens de comprendre... Le jeu n'est pas compatible au delà de Vista... Super les gars !


Ça va leur faire une superbe publicité, cette opération promo  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est censé couter cher l'abo prime de ce truc ? Parce que j'ai aucune utilité de twitch (je déteste ce machin et tout ce qui a rapport avec regarder des gens jouer à ma place) et les jeux que je vois, soit je ne les connais soit je les ai déja eu dans d'autres bundle.


Tant que l'abonnement amazon n'augmente pas, cest très rentable (stockage photo, livraison gratuite, vod et jeux vidéo).

Ça vaut vraiment le coup d'essayer.

----------


## nova

Ah oui ok ca marche avec amazon, bon je l'ai l'abonnement amazon prime  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Aporia en wishlist . Le second palier est moins évident déjà. UAYEB réalisé par un seul type


J'avais des vus sur Land of Pain donc je suis plutôt convaincu par ce bundle.




> Moi ça me coûte le prix de mon abonnement prime sur Amazon de 49€ par an. Et je n'utilise pas non plus twitch mais c'est compris dans l'abonnement donc... Merci pour les jeux gratuits Amazon... 20 jeux gratuits depuis début janvier c'est pas mal


Le Prime m'intéresse bien aussi pour les commandes également/surtout pour la VOD mais impossible de savoir ce qu'ils proposent.  ::|:

----------


## madgic

> J'avais des vus sur Land of Pain donc je suis plutôt convaincu par ce bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Prime m'intéresse bien aussi pour les commandes également/surtout pour la VOD mais impossible de savoir ce qu'ils proposent.


En vod il y a pas grand chose pour le moment je trouve, surtout comparé à Netflix.

----------


## Magnarrok

> Le Prime m'intéresse bien aussi pour les commandes également/surtout pour la VOD mais impossible de savoir ce qu'ils proposent.


Ça ?




> Ah oui ok ca marche avec amazon, bon je l'ai l'abonnement amazon prime


 :haha:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Amazon Prime, j'ai testé. Ils ont mis 4 jours à me livrer (en Amazon Locker) une carte graphique (la mienne venait de mourir, PC en carafe).
50€ pour quoi, du coup ? Parce que le stockage en ligne de photos j'ai déjà Google qui est gratuit. Et la VOD on va dire que j'ai aussi des solutions gratuites (et le catalogue ne ressemble pas à un flyer René Château Vidéos).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> En vod il y a pas grand chose pour le moment je trouve, surtout comparé à Netflix.


Le contenu de la SVOD s'est bien amélioré ces derniers mois et certaines séries "Amazon" à venir sont prometteuses. Par contre l'interface est vraiment loin d'être aussi agréable que celle de Netflix.

----------


## DrGurdil

Le plus gros problème du SVOD d'Amazon c'est qu'il n'est pas streamable sur Chromecast.

----------


## Calys

> Ça ?


Attention avec cette liste quand même, la plupart des films listés sont en anglais sans sous-titres.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Amazon Prime, j'ai testé. Ils ont mis 4 jours à me livrer (en Amazon Locker) une carte graphique (la mienne venait de mourir, PC en carafe).
> 50€ pour quoi, du coup ? Parce que le stockage en ligne de photos j'ai déjà Google qui est gratuit. Et la VOD on va dire que j'ai aussi des solutions gratuites (et le catalogue ne ressemble pas à un flyer René Château Vidéos).


Moi je m'étais fait livrer deux radiateurs électriques le 3 janvier à 8h du matin car ma chaudière était tombée en panne le 2 et pas de dépannage rapide. Donc une vraie livraison 24h.  ::): 
Et sinon généralement je me fais livrer en livraison "lente" (2-3 jours au lieu de 24h) et ça fait gagner 1€ sur la commande.
Donc ça et le fait de ne pas chercher à atteindre 25€ pour avoir expédition gratuite (finalement moins de trucs inutiles achetés !), des séries sympa visionnées légalement, des jeux gratuits (pour ce mois-ci c'est en effet moyen mais le mois passé, c'était bien), ça me plaît bien.
Et il y a de plus en plus d'articles/promo réservés "Prime".
Mais comme dit plus haut, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils augmentent l'abonnement comme ils le font aux USA...

----------


## Tenebris

> Le plus gros problème du SVOD d'Amazon c'est qu'il n'est pas streamable sur Chromecast.


Steam link dans ce cas  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Comme ça madame regarde sa VOD Amazon sur la TV pendant que tu... ne fais rien de ton PC car le steam link stream la série depuis le PC.

----------


## DrGurdil

En passant par le navigateur du Steam Link ?

C'est concept de streamer un stream pour le regarder sur un autre dispositif  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le steam link est capable de diffuser des contenus sans obliger le PC à tourner ?

----------


## madgic

Avec une box android tv ça marche aussi très bien  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Le plus gros problème du SVOD d'Amazon c'est qu'il n'est pas streamable sur Chromecast.


En revanche, le service est disponible depuis quelques mois sur la ps4 (et la x1, j'imagine).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Amazon Prime, j'ai testé. Ils ont mis 4 jours à me livrer (en Amazon Locker) une carte graphique (la mienne venait de mourir, PC en carafe).
> 50€ pour quoi, du coup ? Parce que le stockage en ligne de photos j'ai déjà Google qui est gratuit. Et la VOD on va dire que j'ai aussi des solutions gratuites (et le catalogue ne ressemble pas à un flyer René Château Vidéos).


La vod s'est considérablement améliorée et propose des choses assez différentes de netflix (essentiellement en matière de séries). les deux services sont assez complémentaires.

Les jeux offerts sur twitch prime sont devenus un beau bonus et la livraison lente (3 jours) permet souvent de gratter un euro sur les commandes.
A 50 euros l'année, c'est très vite rentabilisé.

Là, je viens juste de commander un carte micro sd 128go. Je te laisse comparer le prix par rapport à la fnac et à darty qui sont à côté du bureau.

----------


## Tenebris

> En passant par le navigateur du Steam Link ?
> 
> C'est concept de streamer un stream pour le regarder sur un autre dispositif


Je le fais souvent, surtout pour ocs qui tourne super mal sur la ps4. Du coup je stream le stream via steam link comme ca je me prends pas la tête 😛

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le steam link est capable de diffuser des contenus sans obliger le PC à tourner ?


Non malheureusement. Mais vu que le mien est toujours allumé...  ::P:

----------


## nova

> En revanche, le service est disponible depuis quelques mois sur la ps4 (et la x1, j'imagine).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> La vod s'est considérablement améliorée et propose des choses assez différentes de netflix (essentiellement en matière de séries). les deux services sont assez complémentaires.
> 
> Les jeux offerts sur twitch prime sont devenus un beau bonus et la livraison lente (3 jours) permet souvent de gratter un euro sur les commandes.
> ...


Si tu prends livraison lente avec l'amazon prime tu as 1€ de réduc ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Les jeux offerts sur twitch prime sont devenus un beau bonus et la livraison lente (3 jours) permet souvent de gratter un euro sur les commandes.
> A 50 euros l'année, c'est très vite rentabilisé.
> 
> Là, je viens juste de commander un carte micro sd 128go. Je te laisse comparer le prix par rapport à la fnac et à darty qui sont à côté du bureau.


Ca suppose 50 commandes par an soit quasi une par semaine, donc c'est relatif à l'usage d'Amazon (perso, je passe ptet une commande par mois). Le streaming musical Amazon est inclus dans le Prime ? Ou ça reste une offre à part ?
Sinon pour ma CG, elle était 20€ moins cher chez Materiel.net, sauf que j'avais vraiment besoin de l'avoir rapidement. Sinon oui les prix Amazon sont globalement plus intéressants, surtout si tu les opposes à la Fnac.

----------


## madgic

> Ca suppose 50 commandes par an soit quasi une par semaine, donc c'est relatif à l'usage d'Amazon (perso, je passe ptet une commande par mois). Le streaming musical Amazon est inclus dans le Prime ? Ou ça reste une offre à part ?
> Sinon pour ma CG, elle était 20€ moins cher chez Materiel.net, sauf que j'avais vraiment besoin de l'avoir rapidement. Sinon oui les prix Amazon sont globalement plus intéressants, surtout si tu les opposes à la Fnac.


Non la musique est à part (je crois que t'as -50%)

----------


## Magnarrok

Aussi le fait qu'on puisse acheter sur les autres stores que le store français qui est pas mal (j'ai pu acheter un siège auto à 160€ en Allemagne au lieu de 190 en France) et des trucs que tu ne trouve pas sur le store français ou même certaines promos jeux vidéo (pour en revenir au sujet du topic) qui n'existe pas sur Amazon France. Bon attention au fdp qui ne sont pas inclus du coup.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu prends livraison lente avec l'amazon prime tu as 1€ de réduc ?


C'est effectivement assez souvent proposé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca suppose 50 commandes par an soit quasi une par semaine, donc c'est relatif à l'usage d'Amazon (perso, je passe ptet une commande par mois). Le streaming musical Amazon est inclus dans le Prime ? Ou ça reste une offre à part ?
> Sinon pour ma CG, elle était 20€ moins cher chez Materiel.net, sauf que j'avais vraiment besoin de l'avoir rapidement. Sinon oui les prix Amazon sont globalement plus intéressants, surtout si tu les opposes à la Fnac.


Là, tu pousses la démonstration un peu loin  :;): 
Le cumul des offres justifie, à mon sens, le ticket d'entrée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non la musique est à part (je crois que t'as -50%)


 Tu m'intéresses fortement lá vu que je viens de résilier Spotify   ::O: 

Edit : en fin de compte, ça se limite à une réduction à 100 € l'année

----------


## nova

Pour faire marcher Amazon avec le chromecast, c'est pas compliqué ca oblige juste à faire du mirroring sur le navigateur par contre. Oui c'est moins bien que de passer par une appli dédiée mais c'est mieux que rien. Et oui avec une appli on peut aussi le faire via son tel portable (mais la ca marche pas bien enfin chez moi).

Sinon maintenant il existe le bidule d'amazon (stick TV) mais je sais pas s'il marche aussi bien et surtout jusqu'a quelle définition.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les retardataires, state of decay yose à6.99€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/st...rvival-edition

J'avais misé sur un passage en bundle pour celui-ci. Je me suis bien planté.

----------


## acdctabs

> Le plus gros problème du SVOD d'Amazon c'est qu'il n'est pas streamable sur Chromecast.


Ben chez moi ça marche. J'ai rien fait de spécial pourtant.

----------


## nova

> Ben chez moi ça marche. J'ai rien fait de spécial pourtant.


T'as pas de bouton de base donc tu peux pas le faire sans avoir ajouter un plugin sur ton navigateur. Et pareil pour l'appli amazon prime, elle est pas streamable de base sur chrome. C'est un choix commercial biensur, ils veulent qu'on achete leur bidule.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben chrome il cast sans plugin, quelque soit le contenu de la fenêtre.

----------


## Baalim

20 % de rabais sur Disgaea 5 pour sa sortie PC : tarif 40 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...5_Complete__5/

----------


## znokiss

Je colle ça depuis le topic Jeux de société : 

Réducs généralisées d'Asmodee Digital sur plusieurs plateformes : 

- Twilight Struggle sur steam, android ou Itunes
- Carcassonne : steam - android 
- Colt Express sur android (non soldé sur steam)
- Splendor : android (non soldé sur steam)
- Pandemic sur Android ou Itunes
- Smash-Up sur android

Par contre faut faire vite : reste environ 4h.

----------


## Baalim

> Je colle ça depuis le topic Jeux de société : 
> 
> Réducs généralisées d'Asmodee Digital sur plusieurs plateformes : 
> 
> - Twilight Struggle sur steam, android ou Itunes
> - Carcassonne : steam - android 
> - Colt Express sur android (non soldé sur steam)
> - Splendor : android (non soldé sur steam)
> - Pandemic sur Android ou Itunes
> ...




Merci  :;):

----------


## Getz

Fez à 1.99€ sur Steam jusqu'à demain

----------


## Oldnoobie

ça permet de s'asseoir pour moins de 4€, c'est pas mal.

----------


## Ruvon

> ça permet de s'asseoir pour moins de 4€, c'est pas mal.


Elle est à s'en taper le cul par terre celle-là  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Elle fait son petit ef-FEZ.

----------


## bbd

Chacun Fez qu'il veut après tout

----------


## Galgu

> Chacun Fez qu'il veut après tout


fez-palm  :Facepalm:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Fez-palme, si tu veux calembourer bi-classé Canard.

----------


## Baalim

4 vieilleries lucasart, 4.49 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...dventure-Pack/

Non, je ne vois pas vos calembours.
Oui, l'envie de vous modobeller la tronche se fait pressante.  :Boom:

----------


## odji

IG indie stellar: https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle
gogo54: https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-54
bundlestar build a bundle like: https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ick-mix-bundle
groupees remute redneck: https://groupees.com/remute24

----------


## sousoupou

> Ca suppose 50 commandes par an soit quasi une par semaine, donc c'est relatif à l'usage d'Amazon (perso, je passe ptet une commande par mois). Le streaming musical Amazon est inclus dans le Prime ? Ou ça reste une offre à part ?
> Sinon pour ma CG, elle était 20€ moins cher chez Materiel.net, sauf que j'avais vraiment besoin de l'avoir rapidement. Sinon oui les prix Amazon sont globalement plus intéressants, surtout si tu les opposes à la Fnac.


Tu peux partager ton prime avec un autre membre du foyer donc cela peut permettre de rentabiliser plus vite.

Et tu as accès à des promos exclusives (en plus des prime days)...

Et tu as un sub twitch gratuit chaque mois...

Et si tu es un (sale  ::ninja:: ) jeune de moins de 25 ans c'est moitié prix...

Donc pour un acheteur régulier c'est vraiment intéressant  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

> Ben chrome il cast sans plugin, quelque soit le contenu de la fenêtre.


Ouais alors je confirme, je viens de tester et je peux bien caster amazon prime.

----------


## nova

Je peux aussi caster le forum de canard pc, c'est pas pour autant que c'est natif.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais donc tu peux, on est d'accord.

----------


## schouffy

Je serais pas surpris que comme Youtube, Dailymotion et Netflix notamment, y'ait un truc spécifique pour Amazon Prime, et que ça caste "nativement" dans le sens où tu peux couper ton ordi et le flux continuera bien à se lire.

----------


## Gordor

Sinon le firestick c'est chouette.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu l'appelles comme ça, le tien ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'aime bien le nouveau titre du topic  ::lol:: 
(et j'espère qu'il est vrai pour ne pas que je regrette d'avoir mis en pause ce mois ci !)

----------


## nova

> Je serais pas surpris que comme Youtube, Dailymotion et Netflix notamment, y'ait un truc spécifique pour Amazon Prime, et que ça caste "nativement" dans le sens où tu peux couper ton ordi et le flux continuera bien à se lire.


Non justement non. C'est bien ca mon propos. Amazon fait exprès de pas avoir d'appli smartphone ni de truc spécifique pc pour que ca soit pourri de caster via le chromecast. Si quelqun se sert par exemple du pc pendant que quelqun caste amazon s'il a le malheur de bouger la souris sur la page amazon tu vois les options d'écran apparaître etc...
Bref c'est juste histoire de mettre en avant le Firestick.

----------


## Baalim

J'imagine que c'est la «spéciale entubage édition» mais for honor starter edition est à 10€ chez ubi.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/for-honor--...+honor&start=9

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Et apparement il y aurait un free weekend sur steam qui commence ce soir (pour For Honor)

----------


## Baalim

> Et apparement il y aurait un free weekend sur steam qui commence ce soir (pour For Honor)


Réponse ici, au fait:
http://m.jeuxactu.com/for-honor-voic...ion-113087.htm


Nelly cootalot à 2€ sur Android. Ouaip, ça vous en bouche un coin.

----------


## Valenco

> J'imagine que c'est la «spéciale entubage édition» mais for honor starter edition est à 10€ chez ubi.
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/fr/for-honor--...+honor&start=9


ça vaut le coup pour quelqu'un qui n'y jouera vraisemblablement qu'en solo ? Un pote m'avait dit que la campagne solo n'est pas inintéressante même si le coeur du jeu est multi.

Et pourquoi Spéciale emtubage édition?

----------


## schouffy

Ton pote t'a menti, la campagne est inintéressante. Mais le multi est cool. Mais je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait encore beaucoup de monde dessus.
Spéciale entubage car si c'est comme pour Rainbow Six Siege, le jeu est vendu quasi vide et il faut farmer comme un porc pour "acheter" le moindre truc.

----------


## Oldnoobie

"6 héros jouables (au lieu de 12) dont 3 débloqués immédiatement. Les autres héros sont à débloquer contre 8 000 unités d'Acier pièce (8 à 15 heures selon les joueurs)."

3 persos débloqués, et une cinquantaine d'heures pour avoir les 3 autres. Aucun mot sur la barrière qui empêche de jouer les 6 autres persos.

Sinon pour moins de 20€, tu as Warhammer Vermintide 2 Normal Edition : 5 héros et 15 carrières jouables. Le jeu est complet, y a pas de clés à acheter pour ouvrir des box, le feeling de la baston à l'arme blanche est vraiment sympa et varié, et comme c'est coop tu ne vas pas péter un plomb à te faire rosser le cul toute la soirée par D4rkMatteo2014 et son ninja grindé pendant les vacances scolaires.

----------


## Valenco

On m'aurait menti ?  :tired: 

Je vais aller en toucher deux mots à mon (ex) pote.

Merci pour vos précisions et mises en garde.

----------


## Oldnoobie

for-honor-deux-ans-et-demi-pour-debloquer-tout-le-contenu
Les joueurs n'ont pas-vocation à tout -debloquer pour -for-honor

« Ce que nous avions envisagé, c'est que la plupart des joueurs souhaiteraient jouer un à trois personnages et c'est ce qu'on constate aujourd'hui. La plupart des joueurs se concentrent sur un personnage, un unique héros, et une minorité d'autres en développent un ou deux de plus. Tout le design repose sur cette base. »

Ce genre de jeu où plus tu creuses le sujet et moins t'achètes...  ::P:

----------


## Mamadou

Non, For honor n'est pas mort et est encore beaucoup joué.

Oui, le solo est pas terrible (de mon point de vue) mais c'est pas un désastre non plus. Cependant la majorité des canards qui y jouaient ont avis complètement différent.

Oui, pratiquement plus aucun canard n'y joue (le dernier record historique c'était 5 en même temps).

Non, la starter édition n'est pas de l'entubage . J'ai 300h dessus et je ne joue que 3 persos. Si j'avais eu le choix à l'époque j'aurais pris cette édition (et sans regrets aujourd'hui). Il faut savoir que maîtriser un perso demande beaucoup de temps, ce qui fait qu'une fois que t'en a maîtrisé un, t'as largement de quoi t'en acheter 2 à 3 autres. Il faut préciser aussi qu'il est possible de jouer tous les persos hors multi (c'est la moindre d'ailleurs) afin de faire le bon choix avant de l'acheter. En bref, débloquer les persos n'est clairement pas un problème avec la starter edition, sauf si pour chaque persos vous essayez d'acheter tous les cosmétiques possible (qui en passant n'apportent aucun avantage hors visuel). Dans ce cas vous avez toujours la boutique pour acheter des crédits  ::trollface:: 

Oui, il a été beaucoup critiqué et c'était justifié (principalement sur le netcode), mais ils ont fait un énorme effort pour se rattraper (on a été obligé de l'admettre), et le jeu est nettement meilleurs qu'il y a 1 ans.

Oui, j'adore ce jeu et j'aime pas qu'on tape dessus  :Red: 





> for-honor-deux-ans-et-demi-pour-debloquer-tout-le-contenu
> Les joueurs n'ont pas-vocation à tout -debloquer pour -for-honor
> 
> « Ce que nous avions envisagé, c'est que la plupart des joueurs souhaiteraient jouer un à trois personnages et c'est ce qu'on constate aujourd'hui. La plupart des joueurs se concentrent sur un personnage, un unique héros, et une minorité d'autres en développent un ou deux de plus. Tout le design repose sur cette base. »
> 
> Ce genre de jeu où plus tu creuses le sujet et moins t'achètes...


En vrai tes articles donnent vraiment l'impression que ceux qui l'ont écrit y ont jamais joué.

----------


## TwinBis

Question naïve : il est jouable en "Steam only" ou bien il faut forcément passer par Uplay ?

----------


## Mamadou

> Question naïve : il est jouable en "Steam only" ou bien il faut forcément passer par Uplay ?


Malheureusement c'est Ubisoft, pas de miracle...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Est-ce que ça a du sens de s'y coller maintenant, ou n'est-ce pas un poil suicidaire de débarquer face au coeur de fans qui ont poncé le jeu et maîtrisent au poil leurs combattants ? Parce que j'imagine qu'un an après, les gens encore dessus sont en partie des acheteurs lors de rabais mais également les assidus, et comme il s'agit de PvP...

----------


## fenrhir

C'est le problème des jeux PvP aujourd'hui. Quand tu débarques, la courbe d'apprentissage est colossale à cause de ça... Et le plaisir de jeu, parfois minimal...

----------


## madgic

Après maintenant il y a les parties classées, non ? Ca peut permettre de te battre face à des adversaires de même niveau.

----------


## Lyanoward

> Est-ce que ça a du sens de s'y coller maintenant, ou n'est-ce pas un poil suicidaire de débarquer face au coeur de fans qui ont poncé le jeu et maîtrisent au poil leurs combattants ? Parce que j'imagine qu'un an après, les gens encore dessus sont en partie des acheteurs lors de rabais mais également les assidus, et comme il s'agit de PvP...


Je m'étais lancé dans le jeu 3 ou 4 mois après sa sortie, et j'ai eu du mal a quitter le PvE, par peur des roustes principalement. Et si j'ai effectivement peu apprécié les duels et les 2v2, j'ai trouvé mon compte dans les deathmatch 5v5 et le dominion ou le positionnement et le jeu d'équipe sont au moins aussi importants que ton skill en duel.
Après le solo a le mérite de te faire découvrir le gameplay de toute les classes, et l'IA difficile représente un bon premier challenge en duel pour s'entrainer avec une classe en particulier.

----------


## Mamadou

> Est-ce que ça a du sens de s'y coller maintenant, ou n'est-ce pas un poil suicidaire de débarquer face au coeur de fans qui ont poncé le jeu et maîtrisent au poil leurs combattants ? Parce que j'imagine qu'un an après, les gens encore dessus sont en partie des acheteurs lors de rabais mais également les assidus, et comme il s'agit de PvP...


Au niveau du skill des joueurs je peux pas vraiment dire. Vu le nombre de joueurs on doit pouvoir trouver du skill allant du débutant à l'alien. Le matchmaking marche assez bien, on tombe rarement contre des joueurs beaucoup plus fort ou beaucoup plus nul.

Au niveau du contenu clairement. Ils viennent de sortir des modes pour les nouveaux joueurs afin de leur apprendre les bases et un peu plus. On peut dire qu'il était temps mais au moins on peut pas leur reprocher la qualité.





> Après maintenant il y a les parties classées, non ? Ca peut permettre de te battre face à des adversaires de même niveau.


C'était très attendu, mais c'est finalement complètement déserté, principalement à cause de l'équilibrage des persos en 1v1.

----------


## Baalim

Pike and Shot : Campaigns à 5.6€.
Pour les amateurs de wargames, ça semble être un bon placement.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/pi...shot-campaigns

----------


## Baalim

Tekken 7 à 21.5€
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

Avec probablement toujours die young en bonus.

Syberia 3 à 7.5€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/464340/Syberia_3/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pike and Shot : Campaigns à 5.6€.
> Pour les amateurs de *wargames*, ça semble être un bon *placement*.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/pi...shot-campaigns


Parler de placement pour un wargame, je dis: bien joué!  ::): 



ps: j'ai cherché en vain des gif Star Wars "impressed" sans succès  ::ninja::

----------


## rogercoincoin



----------


## Baalim

Sphinx et the cursed mummy à 2.5€

https://www.voidu.com/en/sphinx-and-the-cursed-mummy

@ Poussin

J'ai même pas fait exprès  :Emo:

----------


## Mastaba

> Est-ce que ça a du sens de s'y coller maintenant, ou n'est-ce pas un poil suicidaire de débarquer face au coeur de fans qui ont poncé le jeu et maîtrisent au poil leurs combattants ? Parce que j'imagine qu'un an après, les gens encore dessus sont en partie des acheteurs lors de rabais mais également les assidus, et comme il s'agit de PvP...


Le weekend gratuit va amener plein de nouveaux joueurs inexpérimentés aussi.

----------


## Baalim

State of decay yose à 4.66€ chez voidu  ::O: 
https://www.voidu.com/en/state-of-decay-yose

Je sens le plan humble monthly  :tired: 


Steel division normandy à 10.54€
https://www.voidu.com/en/steel-division-normandy-44

Ori definitive edition à 6.66€... Toujours chez voidu
Stellaris utopia à 6.58€
Stellaris nova edition à 13.58€.
Battle chaser à 13.50€ pour ceux qui ont raté le plan fnac


Sur Android, rube's lab pro à 0.59€

----------


## Tenebris

Je verrais bien Nier Automata en produit d'appel d'un des monthly à venir.

----------


## DrGurdil

Dis pas ça je me tourne le doigt sur la promo Steam depuis la semaine dernière  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Je verrais bien Nier Automata en produit d'appel d'un des monthly à venir.


Moi je sens Wolfenstein 2 vu qu'il est bradé.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Moi je sens Wolfenstein 2 vu qu'il est bradé.


Ohwiiiiiii  :Mellow2:

----------


## nova

> Ohwiiiiiii


Oui enfin j'ai pas un bon flair  ::lol::

----------


## Kargadum

On peut présumer que warhammer total war 2 sera présent dans un monthly aussi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Wolfenstein 2 ça me paraît bien trop rapide pour qu'il finisse déjà en bundle. Du coup je l'ai pris à la FNAC on verra si je me trompe...

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle Leisure suit larry à 4$
Plutôt pas mal.

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/assemble-1


Get even à 7.5 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/get-even

Tekken 7 à à 18.36 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/tekken-7

----------


## Norochj

Star Wars Battlefront 2 à 22€ en code Origin

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau Vr bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...am-bundle-xxiv

----------


## Oldnoobie

Trop cher, le VR est dans le free.

----------


## Valenco

:Clap:

----------


## Baalim

> Trop cher, le VR est dans le free.


 Garde des forces pour dans quelques heures  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis pour la politique de l'impatience, et quelques heures usent élus.
> J'ai pas pris ce Monthly, jsuis zen sur ce coup. Quoique j'ai hâte de savoir si j'ai merdé en achetant Wouflechien II à la fnac...

----------


## FixB

> Nouveau Vr bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/virtual-re...am-bundle-xxiv


Quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un des jeux inclus ??? Ça a pas l'air folichon  ::(:

----------


## nova

> Je suis pour la politique de l'impatience, et quelques heures usent élus.
> > J'ai pas pris ce Monthly, jsuis zen sur ce coup. Quoique j'ai hâte de savoir si j'ai merdé en achetant Wouflechien II à la fnac...


Aucune chance vu que j'ai dit que je le vois bien tomber dedans . Et comme j'ai toujours tort sur les monthly  ::lol::

----------


## Getz

> Quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un des jeux inclus ??? Ça a pas l'air folichon


Comme pour tous les bundles indiegala nan?  ::unsure::

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est à 19h la liste des jeux pour le monthly ?

----------


## Tenebris

> Je suis pour la politique de l'impatience, et quelques heures usent élus.


 :Clap:

----------


## Dorwin

Le très sympathique (surtout en multi local) Tricky Towers est à 5$ sur chrono.gg

----------


## nova

H -02 min  :Vibre:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Et pendant ce temps, deux nouveaux jeux sur le chrono.gg coin store

----------


## GudulePremier

Et c'est Destiny 2  ::sad::

----------


## Graouu

Destiny 2 next unlock ? Sérieusement ?

----------


## nova

> Destiny 2 next unlock ? Sérieusement ?


Oui.

----------


## sticky-fingers

#déception

----------


## machiavel24

> Destiny 2 next unlock ? Sérieusement ?


Comme personne n'en veut  ::ninja:: .

----------


## nova

Pas dégeu les jeux ajoutés en dernier, Nba Playground il est sympa. Bon je l'ai déja par contre.

----------


## Graouu

Euh franchement à 12e foncez les gars. Bon je fais parti des pigeons l'ayant pris à plein pot à la sortie mais à ce prix vous avez facile au moins 30 heures de "fun" pour pas cher.

----------


## Baalim

> Destiny 2 next unlock ? Sérieusement ?


ARrrgh BordAAATYlll arghh, c'est mon *troisième* exemplaire du jeu  :Boom:

----------


## Bibik

Qui qui veut de mon jeu à DLC bien gras  ::unsure::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Et c'est Destiny 2


Rip

----------


## nova

> ARrrgh BordAAATYlll arghh, c'est mon *troisième* exemplaire du jeu


 :haha:

----------


## Baalim

:Tutut: 


Diaries of of spaceport janitor, le seul jeu où on peut lécher le sol, les poubelles et/ou les gens (exclusive feature  ::o:  ) est à 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/di...ceport-janitor

----------


## BenRicard

C'est même pas sur steam leur Destiny de daube !  ::sad:: 

Running With Rifle...cool  ::):

----------


## Ouamdu

Ben quoi ? Il a l'air sympa Destiny 2 pour 10 euros. C'est quoi le problème ?

----------


## Abzaarg

Destiny 2, je sais pas, j'hesite.

----------


## Hyeud

C'est quand le dernier jour pour mettre son abo en pause, parce que la destiny 2 c'est vraiment pas pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## Nanaki

> C'est quand le dernier jour pour mettre son abo en pause, parce que la destiny 2 c'est vraiment pas pour moi


Tu as jusqu'au vendredi 25 Mai pour mettre en pause.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Typiquement le jeu que je connais de nom, mais c'est tout.  ::ninja::  
J'ai trouvé qu'un "test bref" sur CPC, qui ne m'a pas apporté grand chose.

----------


## Galwhen

> C'est même pas sur steam leur Destiny de daube ! 
> 
> Running With Rifle...cool


Suis toujours partant pour du multi sur RWR okazou.

Si gens intéressés...

----------


## nova

> C'est quand le dernier jour pour mettre son abo en pause, parce que la destiny 2 c'est vraiment pas pour moi


Et pourquoi tu le mets pas tout de suite en pause histoire de pas te faire avoir ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Et pourquoi tu le mets pas tout de suite en pause histoire de pas te faire avoir ?


Parce qu'il perdra les -10% pour ses achats du mois à venir.

----------


## toufmag

Suffit de dépauser et tu as les 10%.

----------


## Myope

Destiny 2 sans les dlc, c'est partir sur un jeu multi en solo nan?  ::ninja:: 
Ils veulent vous faire acheter le season pass derrière. Ne soyez pas dupe!

----------


## Ruadir

Je suis bien tenté par le Monthly pour jouer à Destiny 2 avec un ami mais le truc qui me chagrine, c'est que l'argent est reversé à la Bungie Foundation. 
Il y a moyen de choisir ? 
Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de donner de l'argent à une fondation qui veut coller des Ipad aux enfants.

----------


## fletch2099

> Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de donner de l'argent à une fondation qui veut coller des Ipad aux enfants.


Les fumiers!!! Il y en à vraiment qui recule devant rien ^^




> ARrrgh BordAAATYlll arghh, c'est mon *troisième* exemplaire du jeu


Un beau gift pour Ruvon moi je dis!

----------


## Ruadir

> Les fumiers!!! Il y en à vraiment qui recule devant rien ^^


Pas la peine d’être moqueur, je suis loin d’être fan des ambitions de la fondation.
J'ai déjà vu les ravages d'une sur-utilisation de tablettes/portables sur des gosses et je n'ai pas spécialement envie de soutenir ce genre de démarche.
Alors en plus avec du produit Apple, pour moi c'est le pompon. 

Je ne suis pas familier avec le monthly mais j'ai le souvenir que l'on pouvait choisir la fondation réceptrice. 
Ce n'est plus le cas ?

----------


## Bentic

On peut bannir le taulier pour Comic Sans MS ?  ::ninja:: 
Les bons plans, c'est limite, mais là il n'y a plus de respect!  :tired:

----------


## nova

> Parce qu'il perdra les -10% pour ses achats du mois à venir.


Ah ok.

----------


## Ruvon

> On peut bannir le taulier pour Comic Sans MS ? 
> Les bons plans, c'est limite, mais là il n'y a plus de respect!


Il mériterait de tomber pour bien pire. Mais je vote pour.

----------


## Gordor

Destiny 2, le jeu ou quand ils sortent un dlc ils deshabillent le jeu de base pour mettre l'ancien contenu uniquement accessible aux possesseurs du dlc ?? Oui oui foncez...

----------


## Tenebris

> Destiny 2, le jeu ou quand ils sortent un dlc ils deshabillent le jeu de base pour mettre l'ancien contenu uniquement accessible aux possesseurs du dlc ?? Oui oui foncez...


Tu viens de me faire économiser 12 euros  ::happy2::

----------


## Baalim

> Destiny 2, le jeu ou quand ils sortent un dlc ils deshabillent le jeu de base pour mettre l'ancien contenu uniquement accessible aux possesseurs du dlc ?? Oui oui foncez...


Tu parles sans savoir, salaud d'expert cpc  :Cell: 
Achète moi mon exemplaire pour te convaincre du contraire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut bannir le taulier pour Comic Sans MS ? 
> Les bons plans, c'est limite, mais là il n'y a plus de respect!


Et encore, je voulais foutre du fuchsia  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il mériterait de tomber pour bien pire. Mais je vote pour.


Impossible. je suis tellement sympathique que j'en viens à m'apprécier moi-même.

*D'ailleurs, on se rapproche doucement de cette époque de l'année où les méchants veulent me piquer l'OP et réinstaurer le règne de la Terreur et du sans flood.* 



Death toll à 0.75 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/death-toll
https://store.steampowered.com/app/414550/Death_Toll/

Faites gaffe : apparemment, il n'y a plus personne en ligne.

----------


## pitmartinz

Abonnement mis en pause, Destiny 2, c'est absolument pas pour moi...mais bon, pour ceux dont c'est le genre de jeu, ça vaut très franchement son prix.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il reste quand même 5-6 jeux dans ce futur Bundle. Le prix de Destiny fait que l'on peut espérer d'autres gros jeux mystères. Pas comme le mois passé...

----------


## RUPPY

Ori and the blind forest à 6,66€ (the number of the beast :Cell: ) chez Voidu. Pas le prix le plus bas mais une bonne affaire tout de même  ::rolleyes:: 


PS : Si quelqu'un souhaite se débarrasser de Destiny 2 , ça peut m’intéresser (me MP)

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Il reste quand même 5-6 jeux dans ce futur Bundle. Le prix de Destiny fait que l'on peut espérer d'autres gros jeux mystères. Pas comme le mois passé...


c'est pas faux

----------


## odji

vu les retours sur la tete d'affiche destiny 2, ils montreront surement d'autres titres dans le mois..

sinon MechoEcho pour 79centimes: https://store.steampowered.com/app/433890/MechoEcho/

----------


## Baalim

> vu les retours sur la tete d'affiche destiny 2, ils montreront surement d'autres titres dans le mois..
> 
> sinon MechoEcho pour 79centimes: https://store.steampowered.com/app/433890/MechoEcho/


je l'ai acheté en vendant quelques clés l'autre jour.
Les retours sont peu nombreux mais assez bons


Je vois community Inc à 1 € aussi bien sur isthereanydeal que sur le moteur de recherche de fanatical mais leur page plante.
A surveiller pour les intéressés.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/community-inc

EDIT: ça marche en passant par "latest deals".


Ah tiens, y'avait longtemps  ::ninja:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/844210/Titty_Crush/

----------


## FB74

> Ah tiens, y'avait longtemps 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/844210/Titty_Crush/


Je quote pour la modération.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Je quote pour la modération.


C'est pas moi, j'ai rien fait, chuis innocent, c'est la faute à GabeN !  :Sweat: 


Uurnog uurnlimited à 9 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...g-Uurnlimited/

----------


## Hyeud

> Et pourquoi tu le mets pas tout de suite en pause histoire de pas te faire avoir ?


Ben au cas où les autres jeux dévoilés soient bons, je ne m'arrête pas à la tête d'affiche, et ça fera un joli gift si le reste du bundle m'intéresse.

----------


## Baalim

Codex of victory à 4.58 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/codex-of-victory
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ex_of_Victory/

----------


## Paradox

> Bon, là, c'est sur Android, mais sinon, le consensus avec ces "Enhanced" Editions, ce n'était pas d'acheter de préférence les versions originales (si on ne les a pas déjà) avec un patch pour haute résolution


Si mais si l'on peut faire croire aux gens jouant dans le metro qu'ils retrouvent l'experience originale et plus encore, ca ouvre sur un nouveau public.  ::trollface::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

c'est quand meme mou du genou les promos en ce moment :/

----------


## Baalim

> c'est quand meme mou du genou les promos en ce moment :/


Clairement.

----------


## BeaM

Si certains ont trop de Destiny 2 je suis preneur d'un exemplaire, n’hésitez a me mp le prix. Merci.

----------


## Baalim

> Si certains ont trop de Destiny 2 je suis preneur d'un exemplaire, n’hésitez a me mp le prix. Merci.


Sinon, tente le coup sur steamtrade. Je viens de vendre le mien là bas avant de voir ton message.

----------


## Ruvon

Pas vu passer ici :

Steel Division: Normandy 44 - Digital Deluxe Edition à 11,86€ sur Voidu(peuple ? pays ? #jesuisoldnoobie)

----------


## Bentic

> c'est quand meme mou du genou les promos en ce moment :/


Sinon il y a ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Pas vu passer ici :
> 
> Steel Division: Normandy 44 - Digital Deluxe Edition à 11,86€ sur Voidu(peuple ? pays ? #jesuisoldnoobie)


En fait... Si.

----------


## Bibik

Ouais, c'est assez calme, ou est le razerstore quand on a besoin de lui ?  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais, c'est assez calme, ou est le razerstore quand on a besoin de lui ?


Ah, si c'est pour se foutre d'une boutique, ça peut se faire :
https://www.direct2drive.com/#!/promotion/745

----------


## Valenco

> Sinon il y a ça.


Tu ne voudrais quand même pas qu’on joue aux jeux qu’on achète.  :tired:

----------


## Bentic

Ah pardon, ce n'est pas le sujet  ::unsure::

----------


## Kargadum

> Sinon il y a ça.


Il me semble que les hostilités ont déjà débuté.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ouais j'ai essayé de m'auto eventerdu back log, mais quand pas intéressé pas intéressé!

----------


## Paradox

> Sinon il y a ça.


Dommage que les inscriptions soient maintenant closes.

----------


## Bentic

> Dommage que les inscriptions soient maintenant closes.


Ça n'empêche pas de s'entraîner pour le suivant  ::P:

----------


## FB74

*The Final Station* à 1 euro sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-final-station
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Final_Station/

----------


## Gloppy

> *The Final Station* à 1 euro sur Fanatical:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/the-final-station
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Final_Station/


J'étais intrigué mais cet avis (auquel s'ajoute l'ampleur de mon backlog) m'a calmé...
https://www.indiemag.fr/forum/vos-te...-final-station

----------


## bbd

Ruvon en a parlé aussi ici chaologie

----------


## MeL

Promos déjà passées plusieurs fois mais pour ceux qui souhaitent les (re)découvrir, 4 excellents jeux Star Wars à 1.99€ sur Gamesplanet
KOTOR
KOTOR 2
Jedi Academy
Jedi Outcast

----------


## Marmottas

> Ah tiens, y'avait longtemps 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/844210/Titty_Crush/


En cliquant sur le lien, je m'aperçois que j'ai un ami qui veut ce jeu...

Le forum étant public, est-ce que je peux donner son nom ?  ::happy2::

----------


## FB74

Bien sûr....  :Vibre:

----------


## madgic

> En cliquant sur le lien, je m'aperçois que j'ai un ami qui veut ce jeu...
> 
> Le forum étant public, est-ce que je peux donner son nom ?


Moi j'en ai deux.

Et même pas besoin de donner leurs noms  ::ninja::

----------


## jopopoe

Darksiders II - Deathinitive Edition à 4,91€

https://www.voidu.com/en/darksiders-...nitive-edition

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a le Xbox Game Pass qui est à 1 euro en ce moment. C'est encore valable quatre jours et évidemment ça concerne principalement des jeux Xbox 360 et Xbox One dont vous pouvez trouver la liste ici (On trouve entre autres les Gears of War, les Fable ou des vieux jeux comme Perfect Dark, Ninja Gaiden Black...).

Mais même si vous êtes atteint d'une ruvonite aiguë et que vous ne pouvez pas vous tenir à moins de trois cent mètres d'une console, ça peut quand même avoir un intérêt. Dans la liste de jeux inclus avec l'abonnement il y en a maintenant une petite partie qui sont dans le programme "Play Anywhere", donc sous réserve d'avoir Windows 10 ça donne accès pendant un mois à ces jeux sur PC:

Sea of ThievesGears of War 4ReCoreHalo WarsHalo Wars 2Super Lucky's TaleRiptide GP: RenegadeZoo Tycoon: Ultimate Animal Collection

Assez surpris qu'ils bradent Sea of Thieves de manière aussi spectaculaire, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Baalim

> En cliquant sur le lien, je m'aperçois que j'ai un ami qui veut ce jeu...
> 
> Le forum étant public, est-ce que je peux donner son nom ?


Je crois que j'ai une idée quant à son identité  ::ninja:: 


25 $ sur le humble store pour un abonnement d'un an au humble monthly
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

----------


## odji

> 25 $ sur le humble store pour un abonnement d'un an au humble monthly
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


pour ceux qui sont deja abonnés, ca fonctionne aussi en passant par la: https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/change-plan 

HB, je suis chez toi jusqu'en 2020 ;/

----------


## Valenco

> Je crois que j'ai une idée quant à son identité 
> 
> 
> 25 $ sur le humble store pour un abonnement d'un an au humble monthly
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Je ne trouve pas. C'est déjà fini ?

----------


## Bibik

Tu as scrollé tout en bas ? Y'a un onglet "choose a plan" avec en vert l'option pour 1 an +25$ sur le store.
Attention cependant, si tu t'abonnes tu ne peux sauter le mois présent donc Destiny 2 te sera délivré. 
Ceci dit c'est une belle offre mais il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, l'early unlock de ce mois n'a pas été spécialement bien accueilli.

----------


## Baalim

> Je ne trouve pas. C'est déjà fini ?


Regarde en bas de page «choose a plan»  «12 months»
C'est là que tu verras la mention de ce crédit de 25$  :;):

----------


## Bingum

Bonjour à tous.

Une connaissance m'a fait part de ce bon plan sur Dark Souls II

Seulement, je ne suis pas du tout familier de ces sites et je ne vois pas Instant Gaming dans la liste des sites de confiance de l'OP. Alors quid de Instant Gaming ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Site gris, à éviter

----------


## Bingum

Merci !

----------


## Graouu

> Merci !



Cadeau et moins cher et legit.

Et t'as le 3 à 10 boules également.

----------


## Valenco

> Regarde en bas de page «choose a plan»  «12 months»
> C'est là que tu verras la mention de ce crédit de 25$


Merci... 

En fait, j'avais lu trop vite ton message et je cherchais un an de souscription pour 25 euros... à la réflexion, c'était trop beau pour être vrai.  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> pour ceux qui sont deja abonnés, ca fonctionne aussi en passant par la: https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/change-plan 
> 
> HB, je suis chez toi jusqu'en 2020 ;/


115€ dépensés
Je ne vous remercie pas, sinistre personnage  :tired:

----------


## FB74

> 115€ dépensés
> Je ne vous remercie pas, sinistre personnage


Je te rachète ton abonnement pour 15 euros.  ::ninja:: 

[/ Opportuniste]

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En cliquant sur le lien, je m'aperçois que j'ai un ami qui veut ce jeu...
> 
> Le forum étant public, est-ce que je peux donner son nom ?


 :Facepalm: 
Même les fruits sont moches.




> Assez surpris qu'ils bradent Sea of Thieves de manière aussi spectaculaire, d'ailleurs.


Ben ils annoncent aussi, dès leur sortie, State of decay 2 et Crackdown 3.
Je ne sais pas sur PC, mais à noter que sur xbox pour les jeux multi il faut rajouter le compte Gold, et j'ai compris que l'intérêt de Sea of Thieves (s'il y en a un) c'est le multi.

Je ne comprends pas trop le fonctionnement du pass, en lisant leur FAQ j'ai un doute. Je pensais qu'on ne gardait pas les jeux à l'arrêt de l'abonnement.

A la question "le jeu est installé, pourquoi ne puis je pas jouer ?" ils répondent : 




> Si un jeu a été installé avec le Xbox Game Pass, mais que vous ne pouvez plus y jouer, vérifiez que votre abonnement Xbox Game Pass est actif et que le jeu est encore dans le catalogue.


Et pourtant juste au dessus à la question "si je télécharge un jeu, sera t'il supprimé si j'annule mon abo ?" ils disent :




> Ce qui est à vous est à vous. Les jeux ne seront pas supprimés de votre disque dur, tant que vous ne les supprimez pas, même s’ils sont retirés du catalogue Xbox Game Pass.


Ca me confuse.
Ou alors la réponse est fourbe, il faut comprendre "le jeu n'est pas désinstallé MAIS, vous ne pourrez pas y jouer".

Parce que sinon selon le catalogue "play anywhere machin" ça pourrait m'intéresser de prendre un mois parfois pour jouer sur PC, selon mes envies.
J'imaginais un genre de location, mais si on les garde ça devient bizarrement trop intéressant, j'y crois pas vraiment.

----------


## Baalim

Icewindale 3.09€ sur Android.







> Je te rachète ton abonnement pour 15 euros. 
> 
> [/ Opportuniste]


Va en zenfer, salaud de chat !  :Boom:

----------


## Bingum

> Cadeau et moins cher et legit.
> 
> Et t'as le 3 à 10 boules également.


 ::wub::  Grand merci !

----------


## Hyeud

> Attention cependant, si tu t'abonnes tu ne peux sauter le mois présent donc Destiny 2 te sera délivré.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## neophus

si quelqu'un à un clé destiny 2 en trop je suis preneur ^^

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je ne sais pas sur PC, mais à noter que sur xbox pour les jeux multi il faut rajouter le compte Gold, et j'ai compris que l'intérêt de Sea of Thieves (s'il y en a un) c'est le multi.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas trop le fonctionnement du pass, en lisant leur FAQ j'ai un doute. Je pensais qu'on ne gardait pas les jeux à l'arrêt de l'abonnement.
> 
> A la question "le jeu est installé, pourquoi ne puis je pas jouer ?" ils répondent : 
> 
> 
> 
> Et pourtant juste au dessus à la question "si je télécharge un jeu, sera t'il supprimé si j'annule mon abo ?" ils disent :
> ...


Si c'est comme Origin Access et les jeux en Week-end gratuit sur Steam les données sauvegardées resteront probablement en stand-by quand l'abonnement ne sera plus actif, et il y a pas d'abonnement Gold sur PC donc à priori tu peux évidemment jouer aux modes multijoueurs sans payer autre chose que le Game Pass. Je viens de me sacrifier par curiosité donc je reviendrais confirmer tout ça mais de toute façon à un euro le mois ça vaut l'essai.

Petit bonus, l’abonnement applique une réduction de 20% à l'achat pour tous les jeux du catalogue:

----------


## Marcarino

QUand on achète un an de Bundle c'est pas possible de mettre pause pour un mois n'est-ce pas? je demande pour un ami ...

----------


## Baalim

> QUand on achète un an de Bundle c'est pas possible de mettre pause pour un mois n'est-ce pas? je demande pour un ami ...


Ouaip

----------


## FB74

> QUand on achète un an de Bundle c'est pas possible de mettre pause pour un mois n'est-ce pas? je demande pour un ami ...


Le mieux à faire, si un bundle ne correspond en rien aux attentes, c'est de revendre tout le contenu.
Si la personne n'est pas gourmande, elle devrait récupérer la mise initiale, voire un poil plus.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Ouaip


Euuuuuh, si.
J'ai mon abo d'un an et je le met en pause de temps à autre... alors 2 cas possibles :

Soit on parlait du premier mois (auquel cas, j'en sais rien, au moment ou je m'étais abonné pour un an, le monthly m'intéressait
Soit j'ai pas eu les jeux, mais il m'a décompté un mois quand même (auquel cas, ce serait une bien belle arnaque)

Je confirme, ça marche  ::): 

Current Plan : Month to Month Plan
Next Billing : Date Apr 26, 2019Your next 10 months have already been paid!

(je dois avoir pris l'abo en décembre ou janvier... et je l'ai pausé 2 fois je pense)

----------


## Gloppy

> Euuuuuh, si.
> J'ai mon abo d'un an et je le met en pause de temps à autre... alors 2 cas possibles :
> 
> Soit on parlait du premier mois (auquel cas, j'en sais rien, au moment ou je m'étais abonné pour un an, le monthly m'intéressait
> Soit j'ai pas eu les jeux, mais il m'a décompté un mois quand même (auquel cas, ce serait une bien belle arnaque)
> 
> Je confirme, ça marche 
> 
> Current Plan : *Month to Month Plan*
> ...


Tu es dans une configuration étrange car à priori tu devrais être en "Annual Plan" et non "Month to Month" (qui est l'abonnement de base où tu paies les mois que tu veux mais sans ristourne particulière). 
Là tu sembles cumuler les avantages des deux modes... sauf si tu as payé "plein pot" ton abonnement, peut-être ?

En tout cas profites-en, c'est bien pratique :D

Edit : j'avais pas compris mais ça y est j'ai pigé : tu as pris ton abonnement en début d'année mais comme justement tu as fait des pauses, il te reste encore dix mois devant toi. CQFD.

----------


## Baalim

> Euuuuuh, si.
> J'ai mon abo d'un an et je le met en pause de temps à autre... alors 2 cas possibles :
> 
> Soit on parlait du premier mois (auquel cas, j'en sais rien, au moment ou je m'étais abonné pour un an, le monthly m'intéressait
> Soit j'ai pas eu les jeux, mais il m'a décompté un mois quand même (auquel cas, ce serait une bien belle arnaque)
> 
> Je confirme, ça marche 
> 
> Current Plan : Month to Month Plan
> ...




Ah, j'avais mal lu.  :Facepalm: 
Je confirmais effectivement qu'on pouvait le mettre en pause autant de fois qu'on le souhaitait  ::): 


The surge complete 25 $
https://chrono.gg/

hyper light drifter à 8 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Light_Drifter/

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah, j'avais mal lu. 
> Je confirmais effectivement qu'on pouvait le mettre en pause autant de fois qu'on le souhaitait


Sachant que pour faire une pause, il faut cliquer sur le légèrement flippant "Cancel my plan"... et ensuite opter pour le bouton "Pause-a-month".

----------


## Baalim

Hover : revolt of gamers à 10 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ho...volt-of-gamers

----------


## Baalim

Promo pqube chez wingamestore.

https://www.wingamestore.com/showcas...-Limited-Sale/

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle pourri où surnage laborieusement baoba episode 2...

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

Que les mecs sortent des jeux de merde, je peux le concevoir mais ils pourraient quand même faire un effort pour produire au moins une vignette qui donne vaguement envie de cliquer dessus.

----------


## Getz

> Un bundle pourri où surnage laborieusement baoba episode 2...
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday
> 
> Que les mecs sortent des jeux de merde, je peux le concevoir mais ils pourraient quand même faire un effort pour produire au moins une vignette qui donne vaguement envie de cliquer dessus.


Ca fait envie ça attend! Un jeu de mot bien senti et une représentation du futur acheteur sur la vignette; je sais pas ce qu'il te faut  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Ouais, faut voir  ::wacko:: 

Gun gal double piece à 6.14€
https://www.voidu.com/en/galgun-double-peace

----------


## Mastaba

> Que les mecs sortent des jeux de merde, je peux le concevoir mais ils pourraient quand même faire un effort pour produire au moins une vignette qui donne vaguement envie de cliquer dessus.


On peut pas faire _que_ des jeux hentai non plus.
quoique.

----------


## Baalim

> On peut pas faire _que_ des jeux hentai non plus.
> quoique.


 À la limite, ils présentent mieux. 

 Je te laisse admirer la jolie vignette en haut à gauche qu'utilise indie gala pour vendre trillion qui n'a pourtant rien d'un jeu Hentai  ::trollface:: 


https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...ruction/451780

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le sous-titre "Gode Destruction" s'y associe à merveille...

----------


## FB74

*The Deadly Tower of Baalim Monsters* à 2.99 euros sur IndieGala:
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...onsters/353700

----------


## Jughurta

> À la limite, ils présentent mieux. 
> 
>  Je te laisse admirer la jolie vignette en haut à gauche qu'utilise indie gala pour vendre trillion qui n'a pourtant rien d'un jeu Hentai 
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...ruction/451780


Dans le même genre racoleur MILF je précise que je ne conseille pas ce truc.

----------


## Baalim

Message quest gratos sur android.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Dans le même genre racoleur MILF je précise que je ne conseille pas ce truc.


Bordel de Dieu !

----------


## Kaede

Mais comment vous tombez sur ces "choses" ?
Pas sur la page d'accueil de Steam, quand même ? ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> Mais comment vous tombez sur ces "choses" ?
> Pas sur la page d'accueil de Steam, quand même ?


Ou alors des "suggestions adaptées aux jeux possédés" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jughurta

Le jeu est soldé, il fait partie des offres hebdomadaires, je zieutais et je suis tombé dessus ... involontairement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ou alors des "suggestions adaptées aux jeux possédés" ?


 :^_^: 




> Bordel de Dieu !


Le plus fort c'est le DLC "artwork".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...MILF__Artwork/

----------


## Mastaba

> Dans le même genre racoleur MILF je précise que je ne conseille pas ce truc.


"variables"
Apparemment les avis sont mitigés.

----------


## Baalim

Go go mega bundle 15
33 jeux pour 1.29 $ hors coupon.

 Il ne peut y avoir que de la qualité surtout avec des titres comme dad's co-worker  :Sweat: 

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-15

----------


## Paradox

Mettons que je veuille acheter Frostpunk, par exemple. Si je veux rester sur le marche "blanc" des clefs, il y a quoi comme vendeurs/plateformes ?

Et quid du marche gris et de Steam a court/moyen/long terme ?

Pas envie de perdre mon compte Steam pour economiser un peu d'argent...  :<_<:

----------


## Kaede

> Mettons que je veuille acheter Frostpunk, par exemple. Si je veux rester sur le marche "blanc" des clefs, il y a quoi comme vendeurs/plateformes ?


Tu peux commencer par là : https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...lain=frostpunk
Les vendeurs listés par ITAD sont généralement considérés comme "blancs".



> Et quid du marche gris et de Steam a court/moyen/long terme ?
> 
> Pas envie de perdre mon compte Steam pour economiser un peu d'argent...


Aucune chance que tu te fasses fermer ton compte Steam (autrement dit te faire révoquer TOUTES tes licences) pour de pauvres clefs achetée sur marché gris.
Le seul fait de se voir révoquer _unitairement_ des licences à cause d'un achat sur le marché gris (ou de tomber sur une clef non activable) n'est déjà pas très courant.
Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, je t'invite à (re?)lire le 1er post du topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10986707

----------


## Paradox

> Tu peux commencer par là : https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...lain=frostpunk
> Les vendeurs listés par ITAD sont généralement considérés comme "blancs".


Merci ! Mais il me semblait que Fanatical, par exemple, est considere comme "gris" ?!




> Aucune chance que tu te fasses fermer ton compte Steam (autrement dit te faire révoquer TOUTES tes licences) pour de pauvres clefs achetée sur marché gris.
> Le seul fait de se voir révoquer _unitairement_ des licences à cause d'un achat sur le marché gris (ou de tomber sur une clef non activable) n'est déjà pas très courant.
> Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, je t'invite à (re?)lire le 1er post du topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10986707


J'ai deja vu ca chez deux amis (OK, il y a des annees de ca, avec de l'abus), sans parler de certains temoignages de ci de la sur les Internets ; forcement avec mon compte a centaines de jeux, je m'inquiete.

Oui, j'avais deja vu la liste du 1e post, mais je preferais avoir une confirmation, vu la petitesse de la liste et que certains revendeurs ne sont soi-disant pas "valides" par le support Valve. Loi du marche ou pas, je ne sais pas. D'ou, encore, ma question.  ::):

----------


## sticky-fingers

Ce premier post mériterait une mise à jour notamment le second paragraphe.

J'ai toujours acheté sur le marché blanc, à une exception : en raison des pratiques de l'éditeur (micropaiement, pubs régulièrement incrustés dans les opus précédents), j'ai acheté à sa sortie le dernier NBA 2K18 pour 27€ sur du marché bien grisâtre (50€ sur Steam, 40 sur la marché clean). Le jeu est toujours dans ma bibliothèque Steam.

----------


## Kaede

Il faut voir ce qu'ont fait tes amis pour se faire bannir de Steam.
Si les mecs se sont connectés à Steam par VPN, ont créé plusieurs comptes, ont triché en jeu, se sont fait modérer à plusieurs reprises sur le forum (de préférence pour la même chose), ont cherché à exploiter des failles, etc. ça fait un cumul de trucs après lesquels il n'y a vraiment rien d'étonnant à se faire jeter.
Steam n'est pas le premier perdant du marché gris, je pense. A priori, ce serait plutôt, dans l'ordre : les éditeurs / distributeurs, les développeurs, et enfin, Steam.

ps. je serais curieux de voir tes témoignages online. Même en cherchant il est difficile de trouver des infos à ce sujet, je persiste à penser que c'est exceptionnel et/ou largement "mérité".

edit :



> Merci ! Mais il me semblait que Fanatical, par exemple, est considere comme "gris" ?!


Non.

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci ! Mais il me semblait que Fanatical, par exemple, est considere comme "gris" ?!


Wait, wat ? Depuis quand ? Par qui ? Jamais entendu ça  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> Merci ! Mais il me semblait que Fanatical, par exemple, est considere comme "gris" ?!


Houla non !
Il s'agit de la boutique de l'éditeur Focus interactive  ::): 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/about-us



> Based in the United Kingdom, Fanatical is owned and operated by Focus Multimedia Limited.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce premier post mériterait une mise à jour notamment le second paragraphe.



Mouais, faut voir.  :tired:

----------


## sticky-fingers

Et GMG qui est entre le blanc et le gris...

----------


## FB74

> Et GMG qui est entre le blanc et le gris...


Et Baalim ?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Et Baalim ?


Une blanche colombe ?



Longsword est devenu gratos (f2p)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...letop_Tactics/

----------


## Supergounou

> Et Baalim ?


Vu les jeux auxquels il joue, c'est sûr qu'il est pas tout blanc.

----------


## FB74

J'ai craqué pour Darkseid en DLC pour Injustice 2 sur Fanatical (2.69 euros avec le Voucher), c'est mal, mais au moins je suis à jour dans mes personnages.  :Emo: 

Pour la peine je vais vendre une vidéo pour adulte de Baalim et me refaire un peu.  :;): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Il faut voir ce qu'ont fait tes amis pour se faire bannir de Steam.
> Si les mecs se sont connectés à Steam par VPN, ont créé plusieurs comptes, ont triché en jeu, se sont fait modérer à plusieurs reprises sur le forum (de préférence pour la même chose), ont cherché à exploiter des failles, etc. ça fait un cumul de trucs après lesquels il n'y a vraiment rien d'étonnant à se faire jeter.
> Steam n'est pas le premier perdant du marché gris, je pense. A priori, ce serait plutôt, dans l'ordre : les éditeurs / distributeurs, les développeurs, et enfin, Steam.
> 
> ps. je serais curieux de voir tes témoignages online. Même en cherchant il est difficile de trouver des infos à ce sujet, je persiste à penser que c'est exceptionnel et/ou largement "mérité".


C'etait achat de boites a l'etranger, une bonne part des clefs inclues activables hors UE (donc utilisation d'un VPN), rien d'autre mais clairement a une frequence suffisamment "significative".

Apres, c'est "vieux", ca date d'il y a quelques annees quand meme.

OK pour Fanatical.

----------


## Kaede

Au fait c'est un peu HS mais en cherchant des histoires de comptes Steam fermés par Gaben, je suis tombé sur ces posts sur Reddit.
C'est un chouia (petit chouia...) en lien avec le topic, le backlog, tout ça ... et ça m'a pas mal fait rire :

https://www.reddit.com/r/StopGaming/...nt_in_60_mins/
https://www.reddit.com/r/StopGaming/..._time_feeling/

Encore plus efficace que le topic de l'event du backlog  ::ninja:: 

PS. sur Fanatical :
Disgaea 6.74€
Fairy Fencer F 5.59€
htoL#NiQ: The Firefly Diary 5.49€
(source : ITAD  ::): )

----------


## FB74

*Humble War Gamez*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/wargamez-bundle

----------


## Abzaarg

> *Humble War Gamez*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/wargamez-bundle


 ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

J'aimerai bien avoir les stats Humbles, du nombre de ventes de leurs bundles depuis le premier, en fonction des tiers etc...
Juste pour voir s'il n'y a que moi qui les trouvent vraiment merdiques depuis quelques temps.

----------


## Baalim

> J'aimerai bien avoir les stats Humbles, du nombre de ventes de leurs bundles depuis le premier, en fonction des tiers etc...
> Juste pour voir s'il n'y a que moi qui les trouvent vraiment merdiques depuis quelques temps.


Le bta se casse la gueule depuis quelques minutes. C'est un début de réponse.

----------


## FB74

Le prix moyen continue un peu à chuter, on est passé de 6 dollars à 3.93 dollars...  ::ninja:: 

J'attends de voir si ça descend encore un peu.  ::P: 


3.89 dollars -> 3.37 euros. 
Correct.

J'aurai Insurgency, Day of Infamy Deluxe Edition et Gloria Victis à fourguer.

J'avais déjà Mercenary Kings, Reloaded Edition...  :Boom:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'aimerai bien avoir les stats Humbles, du nombre de ventes de leurs bundles depuis le premier, en fonction des tiers etc...
> Juste pour voir s'il n'y a que moi qui les trouvent vraiment merdiques depuis quelques temps.


Ouais, on devrait les fouetter en place publique pour avoir l'outrecuidance de proposer des jeux aussi mauvais ; je les confonds d'ailleurs avec gogobundle et groupees.

Bientôt on sera obligés d'acheter nos jeux un par un en soldes  :Cell: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Bientôt on sera obligés d'acheter nos jeux un par un en soldes


Ou pire, par le BaalimStore.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Rise & Shine* à 5.99 euros sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/347290/Rise__Shine/

----------


## Baalim

> Ou pire, par le BaalimStore. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> *Rise & Shine* à 5.99 euros sur Steam:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/347290/Rise__Shine/


Il est déjà ouvert quelque part sur ce forum.
C'est un concept store qui propose de l'éclectique tendance production soviétique pré pajitnov

----------


## FB74

> Il est déjà ouvert quelque part sur ce forum.
> C'est un concept store qui propose de l'éclectique tendance production soviétique pré pajitnov


Invendus et invendables ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Invendus et invendables ?


Combo.

Birthday sale chez GMG (50 % blanc/50 % gris)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/?utm_...hdaySale_Image

Avec un cadeau bonus à l'achat.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais, on devrait les fouetter en place publique pour avoir l'outrecuidance de proposer des jeux aussi mauvais ; je les confonds d'ailleurs avec gogobundle et groupees.


Je regrette juste la belle époque où on attendait avec impatience le bundle tous les 15j, pas besoin de faire une scène.

----------


## Baalim

> Je regrette juste la belle époque où on attendait avec impatience le bundle tous les 15j, pas besoin de faire une scène.


Nan mais ça se voit qu'il est encore plus mal luné que d'habitude. Modobelle lui la tronche, on ne sait jamais.


Raiden V à 12 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...s-cut-v/570050

----------


## Thelonious

> *Humble War Gamez*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/wargamez-bundle


J'ai craqué au nom de la nostalgie que j'éprouve pour Panzer General que j'avais adoré... ::wub::

----------


## lustucuit

Et pour ceux qui louchaient sur 8-bit army, c’est un très bon prix, merci de l’avoir signalé !  ::lol::

----------


## FB74

> Raiden V à 12 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...s-cut-v/570050


Sympa mais 12 euros, faut avoir les bourses de Baalim pour se le payer.  :Emo: 
(  ::trollface::  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pour ceux qui louchaient sur 8-bit army, c’est un très bon prix, merci de l’avoir signalé !


C'est pour ça que j'ai pris le "Plus que la moyenne".  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Je pensais en avoir parlé hier soir : chronicon, pseudo diablo au visuel retro est à 6$ pendant encore quelque heures.

Les avis sont très bons.
https://chrono.gg/

Lego jurassic complete à 4.30€ avec le code MAY10

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack


L'excellent *Monument valley* gratos sur Android

----------


## Bentic

Ben zut, je veux choper le Xbox Game Pass à €1, j'ai été sur la page il y a quelques minutes, j'en parle en vitesse à un pote qui a bien aimé les Gears of War pour qu'il puisse éventuellement se faire le 4 (la promo est encore valable pendant 4h, normalement), et en retournant sur la page, on dirait qu'elle a été retirée du store  ::mellow:: 

Edit: bon, la page est de retour, mais on ne peut toujours pas le prendre.
Edit2: OK, c'est passé  ::):

----------


## sebarnolds

> Lego jurassic complete à 4.30€ avec le code MAY10
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-complete-pack



C'est tentant, mais ça ne serait pas raisonnable vu que j'ai encore Lords of the Ring et Batman 3 à finir dans la gamme Lego  ::):

----------


## nova

Pour les bunble de humble, je pense que la qualité en chute libre est clairement lié au Monthly. Ils gardent les meilleurs jeux pour le monthly, ce qui est clairement logique pour eux.

----------


## Baalim

Titan quest ragnarok à 6.66€
https://www.voidu.com/en/titan-quest

C'est peut-être l'occasion d'encourager un développeur qui traite un peu mieux ses clients que from software.


Deus ex MD à 5€ avzc le code GMGBDAY
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...nkind-divided/

----------


## Ouamdu

> C'est peut-être l'occasion d'encourager un développeur qui traite un peu mieux ses clients que from software.


Si tu veux encourager le développeur, ne prends pas son jeu à prix ultra bradé sur une boutique qui va lui piquer 30% de leur revenu.

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu veux encourager le développeur, ne prends pas son jeu à prix ultra bradé sur une boutique qui va lui piquer 30% de leur revenu.


Vu mon volume global d'achat, je pense encourager suffisamment le marché dans son ensemble.
Y'a des limites au masochisme.

----------


## FB74

> Y'a des limites au masochisme.


Et un ancien possesseur d'Atari ST sait de quoi il parle...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Et un ancien possesseur d'Atari ST sait de quoi il parle...


Tu m'étonnes. J'ai été jusqu'à acheter un émulateur amiga. A l'insu de mon plein gré.

----------


## Marmottas

> Tu m'étonnes. J'ai été jusqu'à acheter un émulateur amiga. A l'insu de mon plein gré.


De ton plein gré ? Bref cela voulait dire que tu voulais voir à quoi ressemblait un bon et beau jeu sur un ordinateur 16 bits...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> De ton plein gré ? Bref cela voulait dire que tu voulais voir à quoi ressemblait un bon et beau jeu sur un ordinateur 16 bits...


Non, c'était un achat à l'aveugle sur groupees. Les sales fourbes  :Sweat:

----------


## Marmottas

> Non, c'était un achat à l'aveugle sur groupees. Les sales fourbes


Même pas une petite vanne en retour... ?

Je suis fort marri...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Houla non !
> Il s'agit de la boutique de l'éditeur Focus interactive 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/about-us


 :Carton: 

Focus interactive <> Focus multimedia

 :210:

----------


## Baalim

> Focus interactive <> Focus multimedia


Ah tiens. J'ai toujours été persuadé qu'il s'agissait d'une filiale vu que le site a, dès le départ, proposé pas mal de deals focus home.

----------


## Valenco

> Ah tiens. J'ai toujours été persuadé qu'il s'agissait d'une filiale vu que le site a, dès le départ, proposé pas mal de deals focus home.


Alors là, je dois reconnaître que je fais la même confusion depuis toujours.  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

Cyber revenge of the dark Ninja bundle chez indie gala
https://www.indiegala.com/cyber-reve...m-games-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Fanatical deutchsland bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...mulator-bundle

Ne fuyez pas (nous sommes vos amis). Il y a notamment, pour 2.29€, l'intriguant rev head, version redneck de jalopy.


Orcs must die 2 à 2.24€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...cs_Must_Die_2/


Super rad raygun à 1.5$
https://trufun.itch.io/super-rad-raygun

Bear with me episode 2 à 1.68€

https://www.amazon.com/Bear-Me-Episo.../dp/B06WVBQ644

----------


## M.Rick75

*Oddworld l'odysée d'Abe* gratos à réclamer sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Abes_Oddysee/

Et très grosses promos sur la gamme Oddworld.
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/oddworld/

----------


## odji

Play Yet Another Zombie Defense, offert pour une période limité:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Zombie_Defense

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah tiens. J'ai toujours été persuadé qu'il s'agissait d'une filiale vu que le site a, dès le départ, proposé pas mal de deals focus home.


Je crois qu'on en avait déjà parlé c'est pour ça  ::P: 

http://www.focus-home.com/company/
https://www.focusmm.co.uk/pages/contact-us

----------


## Baalim

Un bouquin gratuit pour la sortie du dernier Total War : Viking Warrior vs Anglo-Saxon Warrior

A récupérer sur le site officiel.

Skull girls et tous ses dlc pour 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/skullgirls-pack


Farewell Cyanic bundle  ::sad:: 
https://groupees.com/cyanic

----------


## FB74

Grosse combine pour avoir* Stories, The Path of Destinies*:
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...-steam-1213967

Il était dans ma wishlist, mais je me tâte pour remplir leur formulaire (qui nécessite un compte google j'ai l'impression).

----------


## aggelon

Attention, de ce que je comprends, c'est pour s'inscrire pour participer au tirage au sort et PEUT-ÊTRE recevoir une des 100 clés mises en jeu !

----------


## Kargadum

Merci pour le plan FB74. Aggelon, tu reçois automatiquement une copie de Stories, The Path of Destinies le 5 Mai, et ensuite tu participes à un tirage au sort pour recevoir une des 100 copies de leur nouveau jeu, Omensight.

----------


## Norochj

> Attention, de ce que je comprends, c'est pour s'inscrire pour participer au tirage au sort et PEUT-ÊTRE recevoir une des 100 clés mises en jeu !


Alors tu comprends mal, les 100 clés concernant le nouveau jeu seulement.

----------


## Baalim

Omensight qui a d'ailleurs l'air pas mal du tout.

Ancestor's legacy à 21.66€
https://www.play-asia.com/ancestors-legacy/13/70c1qn

----------


## Marmottas

> Merci pour le plan FB74. Aggelon, tu reçois automatiquement une copie de Stories, The Path of Destinies le 5 Mai, et ensuite tu participes à un tirage au sort pour recevoir une des 100 copies de leur nouveau jeu, Omensight.


Moi j'ai rien reçu... (j'envisage un complot atariste)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Moi j'ai rien reçu... (j'envisage un complot atariste)


Les clés seront envoyées le 15 mai seulement

----------


## aggelon

> Merci pour le plan FB74. Aggelon, tu reçois automatiquement une copie de Stories, The Path of Destinies le 5 Mai, et ensuite tu participes à un tirage au sort pour recevoir une des 100 copies de leur nouveau jeu, Omensight.





> Alors tu comprends mal, les 100 clés concernant le nouveau jeu seulement.


Ah oui! Bah je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu comprendre de travers, c'est pourtant bien expliqué dans le formulaire  ::wacko:: 

Merci!  :;):

----------


## Kargadum

> Moi j'ai rien reçu... (j'envisage un complot atariste)


J'ai oublié une dizaine  :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

Question qui a déjà été posée mille fois mais à laquelle je n'ai pas la réponse : je me suis abonné au HB monthly pour Destiny 2 : Si je me désabonne dans la foulée, est-ce que je bénéficierai tout de même des jeux qui vont se rajouter ?

----------


## DrGurdil

Oui

----------


## RUPPY

> Oui


OK, merci  :;): . Mais quel intérêt de s'abonner alors si chaque mois on peut souscrire puis se désabonner dans la foulée ???  ::huh::

----------


## DrGurdil

Avoir les -10% sur la boutique, accès au Humble Trove.

Et aussi les gens qui oublient de mettre en pause/se désabonner le mois où ça les intéresse pas.

----------


## nova

> Et aussi les gens qui oublient de mettre en pause/se désabonner le mois où ça les intéresse pas.


Ca c'est pas un avantage mais à l'inverse ca évite d'oublier d'acheter le bundle et vu que perso il m'intéresse tout les mois ou presque...

----------


## DrGurdil

C'est un avantage. Pour HB, pas pour toi  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

Sinon j'ai acheté un jeu sur Gamebillet et ca me met "proccessing payment" . Sérieusement, j'ai pas le code steam aussitot ?  :tired: 

Edit : j'ai rien dit, c'est bon.

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon j'ai acheté un jeu sur Gamebillet et ca me met "proccessing payment" . Sérieusement, j'ai pas le code steam aussitot ? 
> 
> Edit : j'ai rien dit, c'est bon.


Regarde si tu n'as pas reçu le lien pat mail tandis.que le site mouline

----------


## cedes4

L'avantage du monthly annuel c'est deja les 25$ sur le store et au final le mois coute moins cher (de qqs €)

----------


## Kargadum

"Memories of a vagabond" offert sur Indiegala (scrollez en bas). C'est un jeu qui bénéficie de cartes steam.

----------


## Abzaarg

> L'avantage du monthly annuel c'est deja les 25$ sur le store et au final le mois coute moins cher (de qqs €)


L'abonnement annuel est a payer en une fois ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> L'avantage du monthly annuel c'est deja les 25$ sur le store et au final le mois coute moins cher (de qqs €)


25$ sur le store ?

----------


## pitmartinz

> L'abonnement annuel est a payer en une fois ?


Oui.




> 25$ sur le store ?


Si tu prends l'abo annuel, pour le moment, ils t'offrent 25$ de crédit sur l'Humble Bundle store.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah oui, avec l'annuel ! Je passe mon tour alors.
J'avais mal lu le post en fait

----------


## odji

battelootfront 2 a moins de 24e:
https://www.origin.com/fra/en-us/sto...andard-edition

rassurez vous, EA continue les lootbox (40% de leurs chiffres d'affaires, faudraient etre con pour arreter!) :
https://nofrag.com/2018/05/10/114021/

----------


## Shraark

The Flame in the Flood gratuit sur le Humble Store pendant deux jours encore et soldes de printemps.

----------


## Baalim

Lego Marvel super heroes 2 à 6.74€ avec MAY10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...-heroes-2-game

----------


## toufmag

Une clé pour The Flame : 4BEJM-DIENC-46Z7W

----------


## odji

> Une clé pour The Flame : 4BEJM-DIENC-46Z7W


une autre: The Flame in the Flood 09JGP-3KH65-HWDYM

----------


## Baalim

Humble veut faire chauffer les liens d'affiliation. 15$ à celui qui fourgue un abonnement 12 mois  ::O:

----------


## Kaede

Pas l'affaire du siècle pour autant (ça fait -12% en gros), c'était moins avant ?

ps. mais c'est vrai que cumulé avec les $25 de wallet "offerts", pas mal

----------


## Baalim

> Pas l'affaire du siècle pour autant (ça fait -12% en gros), c'était moins avant ?
> 
> ps. mais c'est vrai que cumulé avec les $25 de wallet "offerts", pas mal


Je parle du bonus pour le parrain, hein  :;):

----------


## rduburo

> Je parle du bonus pour le parrain, hein


Un jour tu nous diras combien te rapporte ta signature :sifflote:

----------


## FB74

> Un jour tu nous diras combien te rapporte ta signature :sifflote:


Beaucoup d'insultes....  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Beaucoup d'insultes....


C'est un peu ça. Financièrement, c'est tout de suite moins intéressant.malgré quelques généreux filleuls anonymes  :;):

----------


## nova

> C'est un peu ça. Financièrement, c'est tout de suite moins intéressant.malgré quelques généreux filleuls anonymes


Ca me rappelle l'époque ou j'ai pu me payer quelques jeux sur play-asia via le lien d'affiliation.

Y avait un mec sur gamekult , a coté t’était un petit joueur, il achetait je pense tout les jeux qui sortaient sur play-asia quelque soit la console . Mais son blog était aussi un des plus lu de gamekult (pourquoi j'en sais rien, faut croire que voir un mec claquer un smic par mois dans des jeux video c'est passionnant) et il avait son lien d'affiliation play-asia partout affiché et je suis persuadé qu'il arrivait quand meme à se faire dans les 50/100$ par mois.

----------


## JeP

Quelqu'un a réussi à profiter de ce bon plan : Forza Horizon 3 sous la barre des 10€ - Xboxlive.fr ?
Il n'y a plus de clef sur Amazon.fr, soit disant ils en refourguent de temps en temps mais j'ai rafraîchis tout hier et pas moyen d'en chopper... Une idée d'à quelle heure
ils pourraient en remettre ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Grosse combine pour avoir* Stories, The Path of Destinies*:
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...-steam-1213967
> 
> Il était dans ma wishlist, mais je me tâte pour remplir leur formulaire (qui nécessite un compte google j'ai l'impression).


Il me demande de me "connecter" pour le formulaire docs.google mais ca tourne en boucle quand je clique dessus.

edit: ah en fait faut se déconnecter de son compte gmail avant...

----------


## odji

Un vendredi qui sent pas trop le poisson chez IG:

https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...m-games-bundle


Edit: pour les lootbox, ce serait pire..
https://twitter.com/rlDrakesden/status/994522603904696320

----------


## Baalim

> Un vendredi qui sent pas trop le poisson chez IG:
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...m-games-bundle
> 
> 
> Edit: pour les lootbox, ce serait pire..
> https://twitter.com/rlDrakesden/stat...22603904696320


Xg2  ::wub:: 
N64 powaaah

----------


## Flad



----------


## Paradox

> 


Si, le marketing et assimiles ne coutaient pas au moins 50% du cout d'un jeu, je me sentirais mal. Bizarrement, ca ne me fait aucune peine.

----------


## Baalim

The darkside detective, 7$
https://www.chrono.gg/?=TheDarksideDetective

Nba jam playground à 2€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...A_Playgrounds/

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Nba *jam* playground à 2€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...A_Playgrounds/


correction

----------


## Adu

Il vient d'être offert dans le Monthly Bundle en plus

----------


## sticky-fingers

Les devs ont juste raté un truc... le FUN

----------


## Hyeud

> Si, le marketing et assimiles ne coutaient pas au moins 50% du cout d'un jeu, je me sentirais mal. Bizarrement, ca ne me fait aucune peine.


T'as mal compris, ils disent que EA, dans leur gain, seulement 33% viennent de la vente du jeu en lui même, les 67% restant viennent des DLCs, Lootboxes etc... Donc ils seraient très cons de pas continuer vu que les gogos gamers sont légion.

----------


## FB74

Soldes Steam le 21 juin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> T'as mal compris, ils disent que EA, dans leur gain, seulement 33% viennent de la vente du jeu en lui même, les 67% restant viennent des DLCs, Lootboxes etc... Donc ils seraient très cons de pas continuer vu que les gogos gamers sont légion.


Non, c'est toi qui n'a pas compris : il est en fait question, derriere ces chiffres, de "justifier" le changement de business model qui decoule, soit-disant, des couts qui explosent pour les titres AAA. Ces couts n'auraient pas exploser si les couts marketing & co ne representaient pas (parfois enormement) plus que de "faire" le jeu en lui-meme (et le distribuer). Ergo, je ne suis pas malheureux du fait qu'ils ne gagnent que 33% de la vente du jeu en lui-meme. (Surtout vu l'etat dans lequel ils sont a la sortie...)

Apres, les DLCs, c'est aussi a mitiger : c'est facile de vendre un DLC qui est deja dans le jeu day-one pour te re-facturer (et ca fait bien dans la compta, puisque tu peux justifier le business model  ::ninja::  ) ; par contre, effectivement, si cette partie n'est pas encore fini, la sortir apres... oui pourquoi pas mais faire payer pour ca ? Ca depend, j'ai envie de dire, vu que cela peut etre interprete comme un besoin de decaler la date de sortie et de faire encore payer les joueurs. Pour les DLCs faits "from-scratch" apres la date de sortie, effectivement, tout travail meritant salaire pourquoi pas. Neanmoins, pour tout ces cas, il faut mettre en regard la qualite du contenu propose (le season pass avec des objets qui disparaissent pour toujours apres la 1e utilisation, coucou Deus Ex: Mankind Divided !)

Enfin, les editeurs ne sont pas les seuls fautifs : je resumerais ma position avec une citation de Coluche, "quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achetent plus pour que ca ne se vende pas". Payer un jeu 3 fois, ca va bien 5 minutes... Et encore, je ne parle pas des Remastered, du fait que les consoleux doivent maintenant payer pour jouer avec leur ami(e)s, etc. etc.

Bref, c'est un vaste sujet, mais surtout une crise existentielle du jeu video. Je ne vais pas applaudir parce que les editeurs ont trouve une manne financiere alors qu'ils jettent l'argent par les fenetres.

----------


## Bibik

L'ai pas vu passer mais Dying Light Enhanced à 15€ sur le razerstore avec en prime l'habituel coupon de 15€ à partir de 30€ d'achats.

----------


## Baalim

Battle chasers 12.89€ voidu
https://www.voidu.com/en/battle-chasers-nightwar

----------


## odji

Stories: Path of Destinies offert sur steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._of_Destinies/

----------


## predator06

> L'ai pas vu passer mais Dying Light Enhanced à 15€ sur le razerstore avec en prime l'habituel coupon de 15€ à partir de 30€ d'achats.


merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## toufmag

> Stories: Path of Destinies offert sur steam:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._of_Destinies/


Ils offrent des clés hier et aujourd'hui il est gratuit ???

----------


## FB74

> Stories: Path of Destinies offert sur steam:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._of_Destinies/


 :;):

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Ils offrent des clés hier et aujourd'hui il est gratuit ???


Les clés de leur Quest for Wishlist pour Stories seront pour la version Collector (jeu + BO + artworks). Reste à voir aussi leur "Awesome surprise reward" en plus des artworks et la BO de Omensight, même si c'est très mal barré.

----------


## Mastaba

> Non, c'est toi qui n'a pas compris : il est en fait question, derriere ces chiffres, de "justifier" le changement de business model qui decoule, soit-disant, des couts qui explosent pour les titres AAA. Ces couts n'auraient pas exploser si les couts marketing & co ne representaient pas (parfois enormement) plus que de "faire" le jeu en lui-meme (et le distribuer). Ergo, je ne suis pas malheureux du fait qu'ils ne gagnent que 33% de la vente du jeu en lui-meme. (Surtout vu l'etat dans lequel ils sont a la sortie...)
> 
> Apres, les DLCs, c'est aussi a mitiger : c'est facile de vendre un DLC qui est deja dans le jeu day-one pour te re-facturer (et ca fait bien dans la compta, puisque tu peux justifier le business model  ) ; par contre, effectivement, si cette partie n'est pas encore fini, la sortir apres... oui pourquoi pas mais faire payer pour ca ? Ca depend, j'ai envie de dire, vu que cela peut etre interprete comme un besoin de decaler la date de sortie et de faire encore payer les joueurs. Pour les DLCs faits "from-scratch" apres la date de sortie, effectivement, tout travail meritant salaire pourquoi pas. Neanmoins, pour tout ces cas, il faut mettre en regard la qualite du contenu propose (le season pass avec des objets qui disparaissent pour toujours apres la 1e utilisation, coucou Deus Ex: Mankind Divided !)
> 
> Enfin, les editeurs ne sont pas les seuls fautifs : je resumerais ma position avec une citation de Coluche, "quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achetent plus pour que ca ne se vende pas". Payer un jeu 3 fois, ca va bien 5 minutes... Et encore, je ne parle pas des Remastered, du fait que les consoleux doivent maintenant payer pour jouer avec leur ami(e)s, etc. etc.
> 
> Bref, c'est un vaste sujet, mais surtout une crise existentielle du jeu video. Je ne vais pas applaudir parce que les editeurs ont trouve une manne financiere alors qu'ils jettent l'argent par les fenetres.


Pour ma part je n'achète plus que des jeux massivement soldés depuis ce topic, tout en faisant une belle grosse croix sur tout ce qui se rapproche d'un DLC (sauf si c'était vraiment, vraiment justifié).
Je pense que mon seuil de tolérance de 35€ max pour un jeu est descendu à 15/20€ maintenant. (Pour un AAA bien entendu.)

----------


## fletch2099

Sans viser personne, il y a des chats qui exagèrent pour se faire de la thune!!

----------


## FB74

> Sans viser personne, il y a des chats qui exagèrent pour se faire de la thune!!

----------


## odji

vu sur dealabs:

CROTEAM VR Bundle
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...EAM_VR_Bundle/

CROTEAM VR Bundle (sans talos)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...Sam_VR_Bundle/

----------


## Bibik

> merci pour l'info


De nada ! Saches que y'a une optimisation à faire si tu comptes inviter des potes à y jouer - étant donné que c'est un jeu en coop - attends de recevoir le coupon de 15 et avec tu peux prendre deux copies supplémentaires à offrir pour 15 au lieu de 30 (soit les 3 à 30)

----------


## Hyeud

> Non, c'est toi qui n'a pas compris : il est en fait question, derriere ces chiffres, de "justifier" le changement de business model qui decoule, soit-disant, des couts qui explosent pour les titres AAA. Ces couts n'auraient pas exploser si les couts marketing & co ne representaient pas (parfois enormement) plus que de "faire" le jeu en lui-meme (et le distribuer). Ergo, je ne suis pas malheureux du fait qu'ils ne gagnent que 33% de la vente du jeu en lui-meme. (Surtout vu l'etat dans lequel ils sont a la sortie...)
> 
> Apres, les DLCs, c'est aussi a mitiger : c'est facile de vendre un DLC qui est deja dans le jeu day-one pour te re-facturer (et ca fait bien dans la compta, puisque tu peux justifier le business model  ) ; par contre, effectivement, si cette partie n'est pas encore fini, la sortir apres... oui pourquoi pas mais faire payer pour ca ? Ca depend, j'ai envie de dire, vu que cela peut etre interprete comme un besoin de decaler la date de sortie et de faire encore payer les joueurs. Pour les DLCs faits "from-scratch" apres la date de sortie, effectivement, tout travail meritant salaire pourquoi pas. Neanmoins, pour tout ces cas, il faut mettre en regard la qualite du contenu propose (le season pass avec des objets qui disparaissent pour toujours apres la 1e utilisation, coucou Deus Ex: Mankind Divided !)
> 
> Enfin, les editeurs ne sont pas les seuls fautifs : je resumerais ma position avec une citation de Coluche, "quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achetent plus pour que ca ne se vende pas". Payer un jeu 3 fois, ca va bien 5 minutes... Et encore, je ne parle pas des Remastered, du fait que les consoleux doivent maintenant payer pour jouer avec leur ami(e)s, etc. etc.
> 
> Bref, c'est un vaste sujet, mais surtout une crise existentielle du jeu video. Je ne vais pas applaudir parce que les editeurs ont trouve une manne financiere alors qu'ils jettent l'argent par les fenetres.


Ben écoute, la traduction c'est ce que je dis, toi, après tu en déduis des choses, moi c'est pas mon truc, le tweet dit exactement ce que je viens de te dire, 33% des revenus viennent de la vente du jeu, le reste des DLCs et Lootboxes, pas la peine de coller un textwall pour me parler de ton interprétation.

----------


## Woshee

Surtout qu'on s'en tamponne quand même pas mal les bouloches surtout sur ce topic non ?

----------


## Hyeud

Oui t'as raison, désolé.

----------


## SAAvenger

Pas moyen d'acheter Sniper Elite 4 à 14.4€ sur Green Man Gaming, il me dit juste qu'il a pas pu faire le paiement. C'est region lock?

edit: le support qui répond juste après la fin de la promo. Tout ça pour me dire que c'est ma carte alors que j'en ai essayé deux et qu'elle passe ailleurs sans soucis, zont l'air fort niveau support gmg >_<

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Battle chasers 12.89€ voidu
> https://www.voidu.com/en/battle-chasers-nightwar


C'est la fête du grind ça nan? Il me semble que c'est ce qui m'a refroidit!

----------


## schouffy

> Pas moyen d'acheter Sniper Elite 4 à 14.4€ sur Green Man Gaming, il me dit juste qu'il a pas pu faire le paiement. C'est region lock?


C'est bien ça ? Ou c'est médiocre comme le 2 ?

----------


## SAAvenger

> C'est bien ça ? Ou c'est médiocre comme le 2 ?


sais pas il veulent pas mes sous. Les critiques sont bonnes.

----------


## Shapa

> C'est la fête du grind ça nan? Il me semble que c'est ce qui m'a refroidit!


Me semble qu'ils ont patché la progression. Apres je parie sur un passage en bundle bientôt.

----------


## Baalim

Elex 25$
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Baalim

Un otaku bundle avec a salem witch trial, un vn que j'avais repéré.

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-23

----------


## schouffy

Promo Devolver sur Steam https://store.steampowered.com/searc...lver%20Digital

----------


## BenRicard

> Promo Devolver sur Steam https://store.steampowered.com/searc...lver%20Digital


Ca fait juste 3 jours qu'elles sont là !  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de remonter au delà de cette page, et je viens juste de me rendre compte des promos  :Emo: 
Pour pas faire un post complètement inutile, je vais aussi remonter que Neon Struct est à 1.59€ (-90%)

----------


## BenRicard

> J'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de remonter au delà de cette page, et je viens juste de me rendre compte des promos 
> Pour pas faire un post complètement inutile, je vais aussi remonter que Neon Struct est à 1.59€ (-90%)


sacrée pirouette !  ::):

----------


## Baalim

The swords of ditto à 12.79 € avec le code GMGBDAY
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ords-of-ditto/

Expeditions : viking à 12 € !
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/expeditions-viking

----------


## odji

guncraft+dlc a 1e :/
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/guncraft-bundle

----------


## Aza

Je déconseille d'acheter vos jeux sur GAMIVO.COM
J'ai voulu prendre POE2 chez eux pour économiser 5€ par rapport au vendeur habituel chez qui je prend les jeux (Instant gaming) j'ai fais une erreur.
Ils m'ont envoyé une clé dupliquée, puis m'ont fait poireauter 1 semaine avant de me dire qu'ils pouvaient juste remettre mes sous sur le portefeuille Gamivo et non pas me les rembourser....

----------


## Oldnoobie

Du coup avec les sous remis dans le portefeuille, t'as retenté d'acheter une clé pour ton jeu ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mérité je dirais. 
Si tu vas sur des sites du marché gris faut bien t'attendre à finir avec des trucs du genre.

Sinon pour ton problème, si t'as payé avec Paypal tu ouvres une réclamation.

----------


## Aza

> Du coup avec les sous remis dans le portefeuille, t'as retenté d'acheter une clé pour ton jeu ?


Je l'ai pris chez Instant Gaming. Des années que j'achète des jeux chez eux, jamais eu aucun problème. Une fois, ils m'ont même remboursé le jeu car j'étais déçu ++ (Mafia 3)...

----------


## Baalim

Star crawlers 11$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/starcrawlers

Mech vs mercs à 1€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-MMBT/m...s-black-talons

Gyossait gratos
https://amon26.itch.io/gyossait-deluxe-edition

Wizrogue : a wizardy bla bla à 1.2€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-WIZROG...th-of-wizardry

----------


## FB74

> Mech vs mercs à 1€
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-MMBT/m...s-black-talons


Envoie Baalim au 66 666 et rencontre les Mechs de ta région.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> envoie baalim au 66 666 et rencontre les mechs de ta région.


"Smiley PTDR" en attendant que le forum soit moins cassé.

----------


## Baalim

On me diffame !  ::sad:: 

Vite Omar Boulon, surgis du néant pour me sauver !


PES 2018 à 7 € et 12.35 pour la version Barcelone
https://www.voidu.com/en/pro-evolution-soccer-2018

Encore un bundle craignos en attendant le indie gala du jour:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-56

----------


## odji

le meilleur de qumaron chez ig
https://www.indiegala.com/best-of-qu...m-games-bundle

----------


## RomTaka

> le meilleur de qumaron chez ig
> https://www.indiegala.com/best-of-qu...m-games-bundle


Je croyais que ce "qumaron" était une blague scato mais même pas  ::happy2::  : ça a quand même l'air de jeux assez vite torchés.  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Je croyais que ce "qumaron" était une blague scato mais même pas : ça a quand même l'air de jeux assez vite torchés.


 :Clap:

----------


## Baalim

Et un hotnoobie d'or de la goleri of the week pour Romtaka !


NERO, le walking sim chaud bouillant, est à 4€ chez gmg.
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...mains-obscure/

99vidas à 3.25€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/99vidas/

20% de rabais avec GMGBDAY



Zenzizensic à 1€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/zenzizenzic

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne me souviens pas si j'ai vu passer : 

Mini Ninjas gratuit sur le site de Square Enix avec le code MINININJAS, jusqu'au 15, donc encore pour quelques heures.

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr/...as-pc-download

Je viens de créer un compte Square pour le récupérer ça a marché, sauf que je n'arrive pas à récupérer la clé du jeu.
C'est dans mon historique je verrai bien, mais vous aurez peut être plus de chance.

----------


## Baalim

Sublevel zero redux, qui réjouira les fans de descent, est à 5$ chez chrono.gg.

https://chrono.gg/

Une grosse pensée pour Lord Casque Noir et les siens  :Emo:

----------


## fletch2099

> Sublevel zero redux, qui réjouira les fans de descent, est à 5$ chez chrono.gg.
> 
> https://chrono.gg/
> 
> Une grosse pensée pour Lord Casque Noir et les siens


Et d'ailleurs il a écrit un papier super inintéressant dans le dernier canard pc, mais ça fait tellement plaisir de le relire que c'est pas grave ^^

----------


## Magnarrok

> Je ne me souviens pas si j'ai vu passer : 
> 
> Mini Ninjas gratuit sur le site de Square Enix avec le code MINININJAS, jusqu'au 15, donc encore pour quelques heures.
> 
> https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr/...as-pc-download
> 
> Je viens de créer un compte Square pour le récupérer ça a marché, sauf que je n'arrive pas à récupérer la clé du jeu.
> C'est dans mon historique je verrai bien, mais vous aurez peut être plus de chance.


Normalement tu l'as récupère dans ton compte square sur leur site donc.

Ah et aussi j'ai pas réussi à le lancer sur Windows 10 doit y avoir une manip mais j'ai eu la flemme de chercher.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Youpi ! De nouveaux cadeaux fortnite sur twitch prime :




> Epic Games et Twitch sont de retour avec le pack Twitch Prime n°2 pour Fortnite ! À partir d'aujourd'hui, les abonnés à Twitch Prime pourront recevoir gratuitement des articles exclusifs pour Fortnite.
> 
> Cadeaux :
> 
> Tenue Battle Royale Trailblazer
> Droit à la victoire.
> Sac à dos Battle Royale True North
> Trouvez votre chemin.
> Pioche Battle Royale Tenderizer
> ...


https://www.twitch.tv/prime/fortnite...0002038&jb=219

Je vais encore pouvoir me faire pirater mon compte Epic  :Bave:

----------


## M.Rick75

*NBA Playgrounds* à 1,99€ (-90%) sur steam (j'ai vu que NBA Playgrounds 2 doit sortir en mai 2018, probablement le sens de cette très grosse réduction sur le premier).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...A_Playgrounds/

J'ai testé seulement un petit quart d'heure, du basket 2vs2 arcade. Pour des matchs en local ça me parait pas mal. Le look Bighead cartoon à la NBA JAM est sympa.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Normalement tu l'as récupère dans ton compte square sur leur site donc.
> 
> Ah et aussi j'ai pas réussi à le lancer sur Windows 10 doit y avoir une manip mais j'ai eu la flemme de chercher.


Oui mais j'ai nulle part la clé qui s'affiche. C'est pas grave pour l'instant j'ai la confirmation de l'avoir, je contacterai le support, et ça peut être aussi parce que je suis sur mon vieux PC, j'ai pas mal de choses qui n'ont plus de mises à jour. Je verrai en récupérant mon vrai PC. 

Concernant le Monthly Bundle, l'annonce des autres jeux est à une date inconnue ou c'est toujours pareil ? 
J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il y aura d'autre.

----------


## Woshee

En théorie on ne le sait pas avant la fin du bundle. En pratique ça fait quelques mois qu'ils dévoilent un ou deux jeux un peu avant. Mais pas de date fixe pour ça.

----------


## Olima

Le RPG/ jeux de cartes *Shadowhand* qui a l'air cool est à -35% : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...RPG_Card_Game/

Baalim l'a-t-il déjà indiqué ? VR Kanojo (petite copine VR) est également en promo, seulement 32 euros !  https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...VR_Kanojo__VR/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu baises pour moins cher sur Meetic, et l'image est moins pixellisée.

Ou sinon, 70% de réduc sur Bite Cop, sur Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/461950/Beat_Cop/
5€ l'enquête, 100 francs l'amour !

Je note quand même que Kanojo est rangé dans la catégorie First Person Shooter... des promesses, des promesses !

https://tof.cx/image/ZZPlh

Roh, FB ! On n'est jamais si bien trahi que par ses pairs... Tu quoque, Icaunais !

----------


## FB74

> Tu baises pour moins cher sur Meetic, et l'image est moins pixellisée.


Modo alerté pour pixellisation abusive. :Angry:

----------


## Baalim

Battlevoid harbinger à 2$
https://www.gog.com/game/battlevoid_harbinger

EDIT : 1$ chez humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/battlevoid-harbinger

----------


## Stelarc

> *NBA Playgrounds* à 1,99€ (-90%) sur steam (j'ai vu que NBA Playgrounds 2 doit sortir en mai 2018, probablement le sens de cette très grosse réduction sur le premier).
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...A_Playgrounds/
> 
> J'ai testé seulement un petit quart d'heure, du basket 2vs2 arcade. Pour des matchs en local ça me parait pas mal. Le look Bighead cartoon à la NBA JAM est sympa.


En local, il y a quoi comme mode en fait ? De la coop c'est possible ?

----------


## Brienne

Prey vu à 9.90 Euros à la FNAC rue de Rennes (Paris).
3 exemplaires hier (14/05)

----------


## Kargadum

> En local, il y a quoi comme mode en fait ? De la coop c'est possible ?


Oui oui, c'est possible, c'est dans la description  :^_^: . Après un petit tour dans les discussions steam du jeu, y a moyen de joueur en coop contre l'ia ou en 1vs1. Par contre la coop en online n'est pas possible. Après si y a des modes du genre "bananes sur le terrain de jeu", aucune idée.

----------


## Marmottas

> Prey vu à 9.90 Euros à la FNAC rue de Rennes (Paris).
> 3 exemplaires hier (14/05)


Alerte preyventive (pléonasme non ?) : ça recommence !!!

----------


## Nanaki

> Alerte preyventive (pléonasme non ?) : ça recommence !!!


Preyparez-vous  :Facepalm:

----------


## maxtidus10

> Je ne me souviens pas si j'ai vu passer : 
> 
> Mini Ninjas gratuit sur le site de Square Enix avec le code MINININJAS, jusqu'au 15, donc encore pour quelques heures.
> 
> https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr/...as-pc-download
> 
> Je viens de créer un compte Square pour le récupérer ça a marché, sauf que je n'arrive pas à récupérer la clé du jeu.
> C'est dans mon historique je verrai bien, mais vous aurez peut être plus de chance.


Même soucis que toi la clé n'est visible nul part après l'avoir "débloquée".

----------


## archer hawke

C'était mon cas hier, ce matin elle y était. Il faut peut-être attendre encore un peu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Remboursez !  :Manif:

----------


## Nono

*Rising Storm 2: Vietnam - Digital Deluxe* à environ 8,34 euros : https://www.humblebundle.com/games/wargamez-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Preyparez-vous



Preysant !

----------


## Ruvon

C'est le retour des 50 nuances de Prey ?

----------


## fatalix41

On est prey du fond du trou  ::O:

----------


## Setzer

Je dirais même qu'on est au bord du preycipice.

----------


## bbd

Appreycions ce bon moment !

----------


## Gloppy

Pas preyvu de me preycipiter sur cette preymotion, j'ai déjà preyfité des joies de *Prey* il y a prey d'un an, lors de la preymière preymo. Clairement l'un de mes jeux preyférés des deux preycédentes années...

----------


## DrGurdil

Et c'est reparti pour 3 pages de "jeux" de mots à base de Prey de gens qui savent pas s'arrêter et qui s'imaginent hilarants  :Facepalm:

----------


## Jokletox

Quelle preycognition !

----------


## ricochet

Faut dire que vu le niveau du topic, c'était preyvisible !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je le relèverai tout à l'heure, pour le moment je ne vais pas m'user à calembourer dans la qualitance au milieu d'une marée d'approximations à peine dignes de Motus. Suffisance/20
/RIP Beccaro, petit ange parti trop tôt.

----------


## Marmottas

> Et c'est reparti pour 3 pages de "jeux" de mots à base de Prey de gens qui savent pas s'arrêter et qui s'imaginent hilarants


Preyte un coup, ça ira mieux !
(Désolé...  ::P: )

----------


## fenrhir

> Et c'est reparti pour 3 pages de "jeux" de mots à base de Prey de gens qui savent pas s'arrêter et qui s'imaginent hilarants


Fais pas ton preytentieux, on est sur Canard Prey C aprey tout...

----------


## luke2fr

Je post pas souvent, mais la j'ai envie de me preyter au jeu.

----------


## FB74

Pour Baalim, *Monster Monpiece Deluxe Bundle* à 2.69 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-deluxe-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> Et c'est reparti pour 3 pages de "jeux" de mots à base de Prey de gens qui savent pas s'arrêter et qui s'imaginent hilarants


 sinon, je dis ça, je ne dis rien mais casser le rythme des calembours à deux euros en postant un bon plan, ça peut être une idée viable.

7 days to die à € avec le code qui va bien
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/7-days-to-die/

Un interplay bundle à venir chez groupees
https://groupees.com/vip4

----------


## FB74

*Red Risk* en GiveAway sur IndieGala:
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

----------


## odji

33% de reduc sur Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...uas_Sacrifice/

hop, ma wishlist se reduit  :;):

----------


## Xoros

The Witcher 3: wild hunt game of the year edition dispo à 19,99 €

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...e-year-edition

----------


## Tenebris

> sinon, je dis ça, je ne dis rien mais casser le rythme des calembours à deux euros en postant un bon plan, ça peut être une idée viable.
> 
> 7 days to die à € avec le code qui va bien
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/7-days-to-die/


Diantre ça rigole pas, 0 euros, ça c'est de la promo  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Diantre ça rigole pas, 0 euros, ça c'est de la promo


Autrement, y avait trop de 7 dans la phrase  ::ninja:: 
J'ai preyféré éviter la redondance.

----------


## Tenebris

> Autrement, y avait trop de 7 dans la phrase 
> J'ai preyféré éviter la redondance.


Ah, vi, ça se tient, merci pour la preycision  ::happy2::

----------


## FB74

*Hooked on multiplayer* bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...er-2018-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> *Hooked on multiplayer* bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...er-2018-bundle


Pas mal pour Hover

----------


## Brienne

> Prey vu à 9.90 Euros à la FNAC rue de Rennes (Paris).
> 3 exemplaires hier (14/05)


Désolé, je ne savais pas que j'allais déclencher une avalanche.
C'était juste une promo à la FNAC Rennes. Peut-être parce que c'est à côté de St Germain des Prey.


Flight Sim World à 7 Euros.
Attention, jeu désormais abandonné, mais qui vaut le coup à ce prix là. 
D'après les simeurs du forum, un bon plan pour tâter du manche (noooonnn.... pas celle là).
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/47...7#post11689157

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Pas mal pour Hover


Ca vaut le coup JUSTE pour Hover?  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

> Ca vaut le coup JUSTE pour Hover?


Moi c'est Besiege qui m'intéresserait, mais pas à 4 euros.  ::): 


Sinon: Battle for Wesnoth fait son retour sur Windows 10

Gratos sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...e_for_Wesnoth/
https://www.wesnoth.org/

----------


## Valenco

Je ne savais pas que Battle for We.... n'était pas compatible w10. C’est donc une bonne nouvelle pour ce vrai bon jeu. Par contre sur IGN, il est décrit comme un str alors qu’il n’est qu’en tour par tour.

----------


## Kargadum

> *Hooked on multiplayer* bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/h...er-2018-bundle


Plusieurs soirées à se fendre la poire sur rampage knights avec un pote, je conseille.

----------


## Brienne

Midair

C'est du Free-to-play, mais ça fera de l'oeil aux fans de Tribes Ascend (donc c'est un bon plan  ::siffle::  )
(premiers retours sévères, mais faut les laisser polir le bouzin)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Flight Sim World à 7 Euros.
> Attention, jeu désormais abandonné, mais qui vaut le coup à ce prix là. 
> D'après les simeurs du forum, un bon plan pour tâter du manche (noooonnn.... pas celle là).
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/47...7#post11689157


Zut, j'avais loupé le fait qu'ils l'abandonnaient...  ::o:  
Je l'aimais bien pourtant cette simulation.  ::(: 
Le côté didactique pour les missions d'entrainement et ambiance sonore (discours avec la tour de contrôle) étaient bien sympa... Et c'était plutôt joli.

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/vip4

ca paye la nostalgie

----------


## Baalim

> https://groupees.com/vip4
> 
> ca paye la nostalgie


Ouch, je comprends mieux le "VIP".
Gordor, viens voir, c'est pas du gog

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah ils craquent complètement !

C'est dommage pour une fois je l'attendais ce bundle, je me voyais déjà avec un petit Stonekeep à 2€  ::'(:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En théorie on ne le sait pas avant la fin du bundle. En pratique ça fait quelques mois qu'ils dévoilent un ou deux jeux un peu avant. Mais pas de date fixe pour ça.


J'ai pas encore l'habitude, mais les 2 mois précédents on avait rapidement (voire tout de suite ?) 3 jeux d'affichés.
Ou alors pire, Destiny 2 est tellement récent qu'il remplace 3 jeux à lui tout seul ?  :Gerbe: 




> Même soucis que toi la clé n'est visible nul part après l'avoir "débloquée".


Je viens de la récupérer, un nouveau bouton "débloquer" s'ajoute à droite de "voir les instructions d'installation".

----------


## Marmottas

> https://groupees.com/vip4
> 
> ca paye la nostalgie


Oh les MDK ! Toute ma jeunesse ! (enfin, j'étais déjà un peu vieux)
Par contre 5 $, c'est cher la nostalgie (et je ne cause même pas du 2nd palier)

----------


## odji

> Ouch, je comprends mieux le "VIP".
> Gordor, viens voir, c'est pas du gog


pendant 24h, les clients groupees peuvent payer avec leurs "coins", pour ca qu'on voit plein de petits payements de qq centimes ou 2-3$

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour 5$, ils les valent complètement les 2 MDKs, même s'ils ont un peu vieilli.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> https://groupees.com/vip4
> 
> ca paye la nostalgie


Depuis qu'on leur a pris leur vache à lait qu'était la trilogie Fallout (1, 2 et Tactics), Interplay se situe entre le mode survie et "on essayer de gratter le plus possible avant fermeture/vente des licences". Donc s'attendre maintenant à de grosses promos de leur part, c'est niet depuis 2 ans (au mieux un -66% quant ils sont bien lunés).

----------


## Paradox

> Ca vaut le coup JUSTE pour Hover?


Je dirais aussi Stick Fight.

----------


## znokiss

> Pour 5$, ils les valent complètement les 2 MDKs, même s'ils ont un peu vieilli.


WARING : c'est le genre de jeu qui laisse un très bon souvenir, souvenir que tu peux complètement foutre en l'air en relançant le truc aujourd'hui et en découvrant comment c'est raide, moche, malfoutu et finalement pas si fun au vu de l'évolution du jeu entretemps. Laissez vos souvenirs d'enfance intacts : en matière de JV, les madeleines de Proust ont souvent un goût amère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Depuis qu'on leur a pris leur vache à lait qu'était la trilogie Fallout (1, 2 et Tactics), Interplay se situe entre le mode survie et "on essayer de gratter le plus possible avant fermeture/vente des licences". Donc s'attendre maintenant à de grosses promos de leur part, c'est niet depuis 2 ans (au mieux un -66% quant ils sont bien lunés).


Ouais, aussi.

----------


## FB74

Pour ceux qui ont participé à l'opération "Stories, The Path of Destinies", vous devriez avoir reçu vos clés pour l'édition collector cette nuit (pensez à vérifier vos spams).

----------


## sebarnolds

> WARING : c'est le genre de jeu qui laisse un très bon souvenir, souvenir que tu peux complètement foutre en l'air en relançant le truc aujourd'hui et en découvrant comment c'est raide, moche, malfoutu et finalement pas si fun au vu de l'évolution du jeu entretemps. Laissez vos souvenirs d'enfance intacts : en matière de JV, les madeleines de Proust ont souvent un goût amère.


Perso j'y ai rejoué il y a quelques années et j'avais bien aimé. Evidemment, si vous êtes le genre de personne qui trouve moche un jeu qui est sorti il y a 5 ans, faut pas en relancer un qui date d'il y a plus de 20 ans  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour ceux qui ont participé à l'opération "Stories, The Path of Destinies", vous devriez avoir reçu vos clés pour l'édition collector cette nuit (pensez à vérifier vos spams).


 J'ai effectivement trouvé le courriel dans la section promotion de gmail.

L'excellent wonder boy : dragon's trap à 12.35$ chez gog
https://www.gog.com/game/wonder_boy_the_dragons_trap

Avec 2.3$ de cashback

Indie gala hump day bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-56

Avec notamment far from noise dont avait parlé cpcet light apprentice qui a l'air pas trop mal .

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...omic_Book_RPG/

----------


## maxtidus10

> C'était mon cas hier, ce matin elle y était. Il faut peut-être attendre encore un peu.


Yes c'est bon pour bibi aussi.

----------


## FB74

Pour Baalim, *Anime Chest Bundle* en 3 paliers:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-chest-bundle

----------


## sousoupou

> Pour Baalim, *Anime Chest Bundle* en 3 paliers:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/anime-chest-bundle


Ben non il les a sûrement déjà tous  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ben non il les a sûrement déjà tous


 :tired: 


EDIT  :Facepalm: 
Il ne me manque qu boneless zombie



PUBG à 18 € avec le code PUBGVOIDU
https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds

----------


## sticky-fingers

Wonder Boy a 9.99€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Dragons_Trap/

----------


## Stelarc

> /RIP Beccaro, petit ange parti trop tôt.


Il n'est pas mort Beccaro qu'est-ce que tu racontes. :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Baldur's gate II enhanced à 1.99€ sur Android  ::o:

----------


## Magnarrok

Manque plus que Siege of Dragonspear en promo à 2-3 € et on sera bon :D

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il n'est pas mort Beccaro qu'est-ce que tu racontes.


Je fais une petite étude d'audience, pour comptabiliser qui me lit attentivement. Pour le moment, j'en suis à 1.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je fais une petite étude d'audience, pour comptabiliser qui me lit attentivement. Pour le moment, j'en suis à 1.


+1
En lisant ton post hier, j'étais allé regarder les actualités direct.  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Je fais une petite étude d'audience, pour comptabiliser qui me lit attentivement. Pour le moment, j'en suis à 1.


J'ai vu ton post, mais je pensais que c'était une parabole sur le degré de popularité de Thierry Beccaro (que je n'apprécie pas d'ailleurs).  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> J'ai vu ton post, mais je pensais que c'était une parabole sur le degré de popularité de Thierry Beccaro (que je n'apprécie pas d'ailleurs).


This. Pis 99% de j'm'en-foutisme total sur le sujet.

----------


## Maalak

Ah ? Moi je l'aime bien au contraire, il est calme, pas agressif pour un sou, bref, reposant.

Et puis un type qui a commencé sa carrière en présentant des dessins animés ne peut pas être mauvais.  ::ninja:: 


Ceci dit, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les bons plans, non.  ::P:

----------


## FB74

> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les bons plans, non.


Voilà.  ::ninja:: 


A moins qu'on ne fasse un motus sur les bons plans ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Voilà. 
> 
> 
> A moins qu'on ne fasse un motus sur les bons plans ?


Boule noire direct.

----------


## Stelarc

Et bouche cousue.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Faites d'une pierre deux coups :

----------


## Baalim

*Topic actuel des bons plans :*

Réponses: 8 909
Affichages: 966 883

*Topic précédent des bons plans :*

Réponses: 10 033
Affichages: 1 712 209


Je tire toutes les conséquences de cet échec impersonnel et ouvre officiellement *les inscriptions pour devenir le prochain maître de l'OP et du topic.*
Fin du scrutin dans 1090 messages environ

----------


## acdctabs

Il manque un élément de comparaison, la durée. Si le topic a été "rempli" 2 fois plus vite, ça veut dire que les chiffres sont excellents, si c'est la même durée, effectivement, tu as fait fuir les gens ^^

----------


## DrGurdil

Lequel topic des bons plans ? celui avec ou sans flood ?

----------


## Wingi

Celui à Salakis ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Avec. Faut bien un peu de goleri pour touiller la fange des bundles moisis.

Pour des bons plans sans flood y a la wishlist d'ITAD et on peut même définir le seuil d'alerte mail.

----------


## Baalim

> Avec. Faut bien un peu de goleri pour touiller la fange des bundles moisis.


Ça, c'est l'autre élément de réponse qui manquait.
Le niveau qualitatif des bundles a fait un beau saut de l'ange dans une décharge à ciel ouvert.

Quant aux promotions, faut bien reconnaître que les derniers mois n'ont pas été fabuleux.

En ce qui concerne la durée, le précédent topic a été rempli légèrement plus rapidement (environ 1000 messages de plus sur des durées similaires).

----------


## Valenco

> Lequel topic des bons plans ? celui avec ou sans flood ?


Y a un topic sans flood ? Quel intérêt ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y a un topic sans flood ? Quel intérêt ?


Y'en a un mais faut creuser un peu pour le retrouver dans la fosse commune où on l'a laissé.



Wunderbar ! Bus driver (2007) à 0.79 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/302080/Bus_Driver/


Retour de la *mini NES* à 54.90 € en préco chez Leclerc (sortie en juin 2018)
https://www.culture.leclerc/jeux-vid...45496343316-pr

Le dlc moder warfare remake à 3.31 € sur amazon sur PS4
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073BGYW23


La switch à 364 € avec fifa 18, mario vs les lapins crétins, sonic forces et rayman.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Son intérêt principal était de s'inscrire dans les travers de notre époque marquée par :

- l'assistanat qui donne du tout cuit sans effort ( par ex : devoir faire défiler du texte).
- l'éloge de l'individualisme au mépris de tout esprit de communauté en s'essuyant les deux fesses sur le concept de valeurs communes. 
- le capitalisme débridé où ne fait sens que le nom d'un jeu et son prix, et rien d'autre.
- la nécessité d'aller toujours plus vite, et donc ne pas perdre de temps à lire autre chose que jeu+prix.

----------


## Valenco

> Son intérêt principal était de s'inscrire dans les travers de notre époque marquée par :
> 
> - l'assistanat qui donne du tout cuit sans effort ( par ex : devoir faire défiler du texte).
> - l'éloge de l'individualisme au mépris de tout esprit de communauté en s'essuyant les deux fesses sur le concept de valeurs communes. 
> - le capitalisme débridé où ne fait sens que le nom d'un jeu et son prix, et rien d'autre.
> - la nécessité d'aller toujours plus vite, et donc ne pas perdre de temps à lire autre chose que jeu+prix.


 ::wub::   ::P:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Y a un topic sans flood ? Quel intérêt ?


Pas se taper 15 pages de jeux de mots à base de prey à chaque fois qu'il passe à 10€
 ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Pas se taper 15 pages de jeux de mots à base de prey à chaque fois qu'il passe à 10€


Bah oui. Mais pour ça, il y a ITAD.

----------


## sousoupou

> Y a un topic sans flood ? Quel intérêt ?


Faudrait faire un sondage  ::trollface::

----------


## Nanaki

> Son intérêt principal était de s'inscrire dans les travers de notre époque marquée par :
> 
> - l'assistanat qui donne du tout cuit sans effort ( par ex : devoir faire défiler du texte).
> - l'éloge de l'individualisme au mépris de tout esprit de communauté en s'essuyant les deux fesses sur le concept de valeurs communes. 
> - le capitalisme débridé où ne fait sens que le nom d'un jeu et son prix, et rien d'autre.
> - la nécessité d'aller toujours plus vite, et donc ne pas perdre de temps à lire autre chose que jeu+prix.


Tu as oublié la délation

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Avec l'article sur le patient gaming dans CPC, ça vaudrait pas le coup de faire une liaison entre ici et le superbe sujet http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/86246 tenu de main de maître par un canard visionnaire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Avec l'article sur le patient gaming dans CPC, ça vaudrait pas le coup de faire une liaison entre ici et le superbe sujet http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/86246 tenu de main de maître par un canard visionnaire ?


J'ai lu l'article sur CPC et je me suis dit que c'était manifestement l'oeuvre de Satan.

Qu'on fasse un parallèle avec znokiss et son bonnet rasta me semble finalement couler de source.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je vote pour Baalim, mais qu'il n'ait pas le droit de flooder, comme ça on réunit toutes les conditions.




> Je fais une petite étude d'audience, pour comptabiliser qui me lit attentivement. Pour le moment, j'en suis à 1.


Je lis mais je ne sais pas qui est Beccaro...   :Red:

----------


## Hyeud

Ouais c'est ça et bientôt tu vas nous dire que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que youporn ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DrGurdil

> Je lis mais je ne sais pas qui est Beccaro...


Ben non tu lis pas, sinon tu saurais que c'est un petit ange parti trop tôt

----------


## fenrhir

> Ouais c'est ça et bientôt tu vas nous dire que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que youporn ?


Donc, tu associes youporn à Beccaro...  ::O:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je lis mais je ne sais pas qui est Beccaro...


C sa avec dé fote lol

----------


## Calys

> Donc, tu associes youporn à Beccaro...


T'as jamais vu la sextape avec Beccaro, la boule noire et la boule blanche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> T'as jamais vu la sextape avec Beccaro, la boule noire et la boule blanche ?


La Boule, celui de Fort Boyard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

> T'as jamais vu la sextape avec Beccaro, la boule noire et la boule blanche ?


L'Urim et le Thummim ?  ::o:  Alors, les augures sont bons ???  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Et après, c'est moi qui floode  ::ninja:: 


Juanito arcade mayhem à 3$
Pour les amateurs de Pang... le jeu où on éclate des boules

https://chrono.gg/

----------


## acdctabs

Plein de références rétros dans ce petit jeu d'ailleurs : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...Arcade_Mayhem/
Ca donne presque envie ^^

----------


## Calys

> Et après, c'est moi qui floode


C'est juste qu'on a hâte que le topic change de mains  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est juste qu'on a hâte que le topic change de mains


 ::O:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et après, c'est moi qui floode 
> 
> 
> Juanito arcade mayhem à 3$
> Pour les amateurs de Pang... le jeu où on éclate des boules
> 
> https://chrono.gg/


Y a un groupe Steam pour se retrouver sur le jeu, ou je crée un Gang Pang ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

PES 2018 à 6.55 sur Voidu https://www.voidu.com/en/pro-evolution-soccer-2018

----------


## FB74

*Galactic Civilization II Ultimate Edition* gratos:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...timate-edition

----------


## Supergounou

> *Galactic Civilization II Ultimate Edition* gratos:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...timate-edition


J'ai lu Galactic Civilization III, du coup j'ai pris alors que j'ai déjà le 2  :Facepalm: 
Du coup si une feignasse passe par là:
03VFA-44DGK-BM4LY

----------


## RUPPY

Pareil j'avais pas vu que je l'avais déja  :Facepalm:  : 06IJC-V59CX-BG2QW

----------


## odji

> Pareil j'avais pas vu que je l'avais déja  : 06IJC-V59CX-BG2QW


je ne l'ai pas mais j'en veux pas... cadox:  0YIHR-7XAIC-5NAXV

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouais c'est ça et bientôt tu vas nous dire que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que youporn ?


Je connais suffisamment pour savoir que Beccaro n'est pas une catégorie.  ::trollface:: 




> Donc, tu associes youporn à Beccaro...


J'ai trouvé Thierry, du coup je comprends le jeu de mot avec motus !  ::w00t:: 
Je connais l'émission mais j'ignorais le nom de ce brave homme.

Bon Baalim, ça t'est pas venu à l'esprit que si on floode, c'est peut être parce que tu mets trop de temps entre 2 posts de bons plans ?  ::ninja:: 

PS : ça se voit que je suis déjà en week end ?

----------


## odji

> https://groupees.com/vip4
> 
> ca paye la nostalgie


justement:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/interplay/

----------


## scritche

> je ne l'ai pas mais j'en veux pas... cadox:  0YIHR-7XAIC-5NAXV


Veel bedankt

----------


## Baalim

> justement:
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/interplay/


Ces prix complètement pétés  :Sweat: 

Osiris new dawn à 10.35€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/osiris-new-dawn

----------


## Supergounou

> justement:
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/interplay/


Wo j'avais jamais fait attention, 10€ pour Screamer, 10€ pour Titus the Fox, 10€ pour Prehistorik, pour Toonstruck ou pour Fun Tracks, c'est osé  ::O:

----------


## Kargadum

Pas mal d'offres sur le site vert-gris https://www.greenmangaming.com/

On y trouve les mêmes offres Paradox que steam, tout en bénéficiant d'un code de 22% de réduc supplémentaires. 
Il y des offres + codes de réduc additionnels pour: 
-Rockstar
-2K
-Bethesda
-Square Enix
-Ubisoft
-Une douzaine de jeux des fonds de greniers 
-Un coupon de 25% sur des jeux sortis récemment, dont Slay the spire qui arrive à 12$  ::w00t::

----------


## Baalim

Mind's sphere gratos:
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingali...away_menu_item


It's riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidg  e racer !

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._RACER_GT__GT/


Forza 7 : 35 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/stor...5)(575816706)()

----------


## FB74

> It's riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidg  e racer !
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6..._RACER_GT__GT/


Et le prix mon gars, il va s'afficher tout seul ?  :tired: 

Je te jure, boulot à moitié fait...  :Tap:

----------


## Maalak

Tu ne serais pas candidat pour reprendre l'OP du prochain topic, par hasard, toi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Encore un compétiteur  ::O: 

 il y a des pirates et du rhum mais il faut résister  :Sweat: 
Vendetta à 7.33€ avant tout code de réduction
https://www.voidu.com/en/vendetta-curse-of-ravens-cry

Et la version deluxe à 8.06€

Farcry 4 à 10.19€ hors réduction abonnés
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/far-cry-4-emea

----------


## Ouamdu

> Farcry 4 à 10.19€ hors réduction abonnés
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/far-cry-4-emea


Ça fait 9,17€ pour les abonnés, pour info  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> C'est juste qu'on a hâte que le topic change de mains


Comme ta bite.

----------


## Harvester

Nan faut laisser l'OP à Baalim, c'est trop marrant de le voir trimer  ::P:

----------


## Turlupin94

> Pas mal d'offres sur le site vert-gris https://www.greenmangaming.com/https://www.greenmangaming.com/
> 
> On y trouve les mêmes offres Paradox que steam, tout en bénéficiant d'un code de 22% de réduc supplémentaires. 
> Il y des offres + codes de réduc additionnels pour: 
> -Rockstar
> -2K
> -Bethesda
> -Square Enix
> -Ubisoft
> ...


Merci ! J'attendais une promo digne de ce nom sur l'add-on de Heroes VII depuis longtemps.

----------


## Baalim

> Nan faut laisser l'OP à Baalim, c'est trop marrant de le voir trimer


T'aurais pas une confirmation à donner, au lieu de glander ?  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

Et si on rendait le thread payant ?  :tired: 

Par exemple 50 centimes par mois, versés sur mon compte Paypal ?  ::huh:: 





 :Cigare:

----------


## Wingi

> Par exemple 50 centimes par mois, versés sur mon compte Paypal ?


ça revient à payer son fix à un drogué, c'est contre mes principes quand le drogué n'est pas moi.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Surtout qu'il va les depenser dans des buildable figs, mieux vaut ne rien lui donner du tout.

----------


## Harvester

> T'aurais pas une confirmation à donner, au lieu de glander ?


Mmmm ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Dites moi, je sais que je dois avoir un très gros train de retard (en même temps, c'est normal, vu la période), mais je viens de voir que le jeu en tête d'affiche du prochain Monthly est Destiny 2.

Vaut-il le coup ou c'est tout bidon, s'il vous plait  ?

----------


## Baalim

> Dites moi, je sais que je dois avoir un très gros train de retard (en même temps, c'est normal, vu la période), mais je viens de voir que le jeu en tête d'affiche du prochain Monthly est Destiny 2.
> 
> Vaut-il le coup ou c'est tout bidon, s'il vous plait  ?


Houla, un homme vient d'entrer dans une grange avec un lance flamme  ::O:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Dites moi, je sais que je dois avoir un très gros train de retard (en même temps, c'est normal, vu la période), mais je viens de voir que le jeu en tête d'affiche du prochain Monthly est Destiny 2.
> 
> Vaut-il le coup ou c'est tout bidon, s'il vous plait  ?


Y'a le début du jeu essayable gratuitement depuis le client battlenet. J'en suis ressorti en me disant "c'est beau". C'est tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Y'a le début du jeu essayable gratuitement depuis le client battlenet. J'en suis ressorti en me disant "c'est beau". C'est tout.


Je m'étais dit la même chose il y a quelques mois lorsque je l'avais essayé (j'avais lâché l'affaire au bout de 30/40mn). En fait, en se forçant à passer le premier "niveau" (qui introduit l'histoire) et qui est vraiment pas terrible selon moi, j'ai trouvé ça bien plus sympa et j'accroche pas mal pour l'instant (6/7 heures de jeu). Bref, à 10€, ça vaut largement la peine je trouve.

----------


## FB74

> Surtout qu'il va les depenser dans des buildable figs, mieux vaut ne rien lui donner du tout.


Elle va se calmer la Brickette's Head. :ouaiouai:

----------


## Diwydiant

On va dire qu'il me reste 14 jours pour me decider , alors  ::P: 

Merci, les copains !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je m'étais dit la même chose il y a quelques mois lorsque je l'avais essayé (j'avais lâché l'affaire au bout de 30/40mn). En fait, en se forçant à passer le premier "niveau" (qui introduit l'histoire) et qui est vraiment pas terrible selon moi, j'ai trouvé ça bien plus sympa et j'accroche pas mal pour l'instant (6/7 heures de jeu). Bref, à 10€, ça vaut largement la peine je trouve.


J'ai testé aussi la démo pendant 30-40 min et j'avais pas plus accroché que ça, c'est en effet très beau mais pas très passionnant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On va dire qu'il me reste 14 jours pour me decider , alors 
> 
> Merci, les copains !


Tu devrais aller voir sur le topic du jeu je pense

----------


## Hilikkus

Salut, cela faisait longtemps que je ne l'étais pas pointé par ici.

J'ai vu plusieurs Dishonored 2 à 10 balles à Carrefour Part Dieu, me souviens pas d'avoir vu ce jeu à un prix aussi bas.

----------


## Baalim

> Salut, cela faisait longtemps que je ne l'étais pas pointé par ici.
> 
> J'ai vu plusieurs Dishonored 2 à 10 balles à Carrefour Part Dieu, me souviens pas d'avoir vu ce jeu à un prix aussi bas.


De mémoire, j'en avais récupéré plusieurs à moins cher que ça à la fnac   :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis surtout déçu que ce soit le seul jeu présenté pour l'instant (je parle de Destiny 2 dans le monthly, ça poste trop vite ici).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Je crois pas que ce soit déjà passé ici : Prey à -72% sur Gamesplanet ce week-end.

Ça me semble être le plus bas prix historique, mais pas sûr. Et évidemment je l'ai acheté à 15 boules y'a moins d'une semaine.  :^_^:

----------


## Marmottas

> Ça me semble être le plus bas prix historique, mais pas sûr. Et évidemment je l'ai acheté à 15 boules y'a moins d'une semaine.


Un achat un peu preymaturé donc... (ou preycipité)

----------


## madgic

C'est ça d'être trop preyssé  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> Je crois pas que ce soit déjà passé ici : Prey à -72% sur Gamesplanet ce week-end.
> 
> Ça me semble être le plus bas prix historique, mais pas sûr. Et évidemment je l'ai acheté à 15 boules y'a moins d'une semaine.


Quand tu parles de plus bas prix historique, c'est en excluant les multiples promotions leclerc  / fnac à 10 € ?  ::ninja:: 


Indie Gala lost & found bundle :

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle


Trainz 2009 gratos en échange d'une inscription à la mailing list :
http://ts2009.trainzportal.com/free/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Dites moi, je sais que je dois avoir un très gros train de retard (en même temps, c'est normal, vu la période), mais je viens de voir que le jeu en tête d'affiche du prochain Monthly est Destiny 2.
> 
> Vaut-il le coup ou c'est tout bidon, s'il vous plait  ?


Pour 10€, c'est un passe-temps honnête dans la catégorie FPS coopératif (missions et events publics à faire avec des potes). C'est joli, assez complet avec une teinte RPG dans les spécialisations possibles des persos. L'histoire se laisse suivre vite fait. 
Un défouloir no-brain assez efficace. Par contre l'IA ennemie est totalement conne, la difficulté totalement absente et donc le titre a peu de profondeur. La comparaison avec les Borderlands est plutôt bonne. En revanche, ça n'a RIEN à voir avec L4D2 ou Vermintide 2, qui sont autrement plus profonds, exigeants.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Quand tu parles de plus bas prix historique, c'est en excluant les multiples promotions leclerc  / fnac à 10 € ?


J'ai pas preytendu être sûr, je me basais juste sur isthereanydeal.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En revanche, ça n'a RIEN à voir avec L4D2 ou Vermintide 2, qui sont autrement plus profonds, exigeants.


Et qui ne sont surtout pas du tout dans le même genre.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un achat un peu preymaturé donc... (ou preycipité)


Compliqué de preyvoir des ventes flash à l'avance, même preyparant bien son achat.  :Emo:

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Quand tu parles de plus bas prix historique, c'est en excluant les multiples promotions leclerc  / fnac à 10 € ?


Oui mais comme ça pas besoin de courir au leclerc pour espérer avoir l'un des 5 exemplaires repérés par un canard, t'es preynard.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Oui mais comme ça pas besoin de courir au leclerc pour espérer avoir l'un des 5 exemplaires repérés par un canard, t'es preynard.


Je t''accorde que le gain de temps est preycieux et que, question preysentation, tu ne perds pas grand chose à te passer du cd. Encore faut-il avoir la preysence d'esprit de surveiller les sites de bons plans ou acheter dans la preycipitation quand le bon plan se preysente de manière impromptue.  

Je commence à me dire qu'il conviendrait de preyvenir preystement DrGurdil d'éviter le topic, de preyférence durant les prochaines heures/prochains jours s'il veut éviter une brûlure de la rétine.


Bioshock collection (les deux remaster et le infinite) à 18 € avec en cadeau un bon d'achat de 15 € à valoir sur un achat de 30 € minimum
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...on-817098.html

----------


## archer hawke

Galactic Civ 2 gratos :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/g...timate-edition

EDIT: je viens de voir qu'il est sur la page d'avant, c'est pour être sur que personne ne le rate !

----------


## Marmottas

> Je commence à me dire qu'il conviendrait de preyvenir preystement DrGurdil d'éviter le topic, de preyférence durant les prochaines heures/prochains jours s'il veut éviter une brûlure de la rétine.


C'est vrai que notre comportement preypubère est très preyvisible

----------


## FB74

Fanatical, *Bumper Pick & Mix*:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ick-mix-bundle

1 jeu -> 0.49 euros
10 jeux -> 1 euro.

----------


## FB74

*Prismata* gratos jusqu'au 21 mai sur Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/490220/Prismata/

----------


## Hyeud

Je l'ai déjà  ::sad::  :Baalimcomplex:

Ah non c'est Miasmata que j'ai, merci  ::):

----------


## aggelon

> Miasmata


 ::wub::

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Zombie Night Terror à 1.30$ (Soit 90% off)

----------


## FB74

> Zombie Night Terror à 1.30$ (Soit 90% off)


Je le vois à 2.60 euros.  :tired: 
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/games...or-810550.html

(Renvoi sur le site fr, ça doit être ça...).

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Je le vois à 2.60 euros. 
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/games...or-810550.html
> 
> (Renvoi sur le site fr, ça doit être ça...).


Oui, j'ai utilisé un VPN, payé par paypal sur le site us et ca a marché  :;):  (clé recue et activée)

----------


## FB74

> Oui, j'ai utilisé un VPN, payé par paypal sur le site us et ca a marché  (clé recue et activée)


Ah ben ouais, mais faut préciser alors...  :Tap:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah ben ouais, mais faut préciser alors...


Si t'es pas content c'est la meme hein  ::P:

----------


## plotz

Mankind Divided à 4.49€ pendant 6 jours https://www.humblebundle.com/store/d...ankind-divided  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

Mutiny!!, qui fait partie des titres menacés de rertrait par Valve, passe subitement de 20 € à 0.79 €  ::lol:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/669050/Mutiny/

----------


## Maalak

Dis-donc, tu postes des "bons plans" avec des multis maintenant, Baalim ?  :tired:

----------


## Kaede

> Combat Wings: Battle of Britain pour qui veut : MEN2F-B9HB5-8ZEHZ (MP ensuite pour effacer)


Pour info : pris (pas par moi, pas faute d'avoir tenté  :;): ).

ps. y a un topic dédié pour les dons ici.

----------


## Flad

Les Neptunia sont en soldes sur Steam  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Dis-donc, tu postes des "bons plans" avec des multis maintenant, Baalim ?


Ouais, FB74, c'est mon multi pour râler les plans avec les erreurs tarifaires  ::trollface:: 



Promo chez Beamdog (planet torment, baldur's gate etc): 

https://www.beamdog.com/products

Wonderful ! des promotions sur les packs de costumes SF V
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ostume_Bundle/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ostume_1_Pack/


tropical ice pack pour table top racing à 0.72 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...tm_campaign=cj

----------


## FB74

> Ouais, FB74, c'est mon multi pour râler les plans avec les erreurs tarifaires


 :tired: 

Bien, je ne voulais pas en arriver là, mais dès lundi des fonds d'écran de Baalim en tenue de soubrette seront disponibles en 4K sur ce thread.  :Tap:

----------


## Flad

> Bien, je ne voulais pas en arriver là, mais dès lundi des fonds d'écran de Baalim en tenue de soubrette seront disponibles en 4K sur ce thread.


 :Bave:

----------


## aggelon

des promesses, toujours des promesses... on voit bien qu'on est en période électorale !

----------


## Valenco

> Bien, je ne voulais pas en arriver là, mais dès lundi des fonds d'écran de Baalim en tenue de soubrette seront disponibles en 4K sur ce thread.


Je me désabonne et je retourne sur les forums de jv.com.

----------


## scritche

Ma boite à mouchoir est prête.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ma boite à mouchoir est prête.


Moi aussi je vais pleurer.  ::ninja::

----------


## SAAvenger

Prismata est gratuit jusque lundi
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...snr=1_5_9__205

----------


## FB74

> Prismata est gratuit jusque lundi
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...snr=1_5_9__205


Déjà dit.  :tired:

----------


## SAAvenger

> Déjà dit.


Pas sur cette page  :Cigare:  c'est le topic des bons plans pas le topic de regarde la page précédente  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Pas sur cette page  c'est le topic des bons plans pas le topic de regarde la page précédente


Toi t'es pas un bon candidat.  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Prismata est gratuit jusque lundi
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...snr=1_5_9__205


C'est bon, je l'ai déjà _pris c'matin_.

----------


## Baalim

> Toi t'es pas un bon candidat.


 C'est aussi ce qu'on lui avait dit sur le topic des généreux  ::siffle::

----------


## SAAvenger

> C'est aussi ce qu'on lui avait dit sur le topic des généreux


...
après ce type s'étonne que personne ne l'aime  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> C'est aussi ce qu'on lui avait dit sur le topic des généreux


Spa faux ça !  ::ninja:: 

#Baalimonemoretime

----------


## Wolverine

J'ai pas vu passer l'info : ajout de Dino D-day et de Hyperdrive Massacre sur la boutique de chrono.gg

[EDIT] *Dungeons 3* à *15$* chez chrono.gg

----------


## Herr Peter

Le très chouette Rune Classic à 1.69€ sur GOG (offre journalière).

----------


## Baalim

All guns on deck gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/stayingalive#giveaway

State of decay YOSE à 7.5 $
Vu les premiers retours sur la suite, c'est peut être une valeur sure
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...of-Decay-YOSE/

Ghost recon wildlands à 19.79 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...econ-wildlands

Debris à 5 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/669660/Debris/

----------


## Baalim

Diluvion à 4 € ou 5 en version fleet
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...on-820665.html

Magnetic cage closed à 1.5 € et 2 en version collector
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/games...ed-795703.html


J'ai pas pu résister. J'ai finalement acheté Vendetta curse of the raven.  :Facepalm: 
Finalement les tests qui parlent d'une optimisation et de combats aux fraises sont assez proches du compte.

C'est peut être le seul jeu où les stealth kills tiennent juste au fait que l'ennemi a oublié de se tourner. :Lime: 


Ah et ça, ça ne s'invente pas. Voici les commande pour activer le cheat mode :




> RavensCryCheats  
> ThisIsGreatGame

----------


## Gloppy

> Diluvion à 4 € ou 5 en version fleet
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...on-820665.html
> 
> Magnetic cage closed à 1.5 € et 2 en version collector
> https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/games...ed-795703.html
> 
> 
> J'ai pas pu résister. J'ai finalement acheté Vendetta curse of the raven. 
> Finalement les tests qui parlent d'une optimisation et de combats aux fraises sont assez proches du compte


C'est pas ce jeu qui était tellement foiré qu'ils l'ont sorti deux fois en changeant simplement le titre ?  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas ce jeu qui était tellement foiré qu'ils l'ont sorti deux fois en changeant simplement le titre ?


Si  :Emo: 
Et je le savais pertinemment.

----------


## SAAvenger

> Si 
> Et je le savais pertinemment.


Le pire c'est que j'ai toujours envie de l'acheter...rien que parce que c'est un jeu de pirates

----------


## Baalim

> Le pire c'est que j'ai toujours envie de l'acheter...rien que parce que c'est un jeu de pirates


This.


Tiens, en passant, le très énervant et rigolo Pako est actuellement soldé à 1€

----------


## Kargadum

> Prismata est gratuit jusque lundi
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...snr=1_5_9__205


Profitez de cette offre, le jeu est vraiment cool, j'en suis à 6h de solo!

----------


## Mastaba

Tiens y a des jeux DRMfree gratos sur humble:
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

----------


## FB74

> Tiens y a des jeux DRMfree gratos sur humble:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove





> for active Humble Monthly subscribers


 ::):

----------


## odji

> 


non, il me semble que si tu n'es pas abonné, tu as acces uniquement aux 4 premiers jeux postés en vert (jusqu'au 1er juin).
si tu as abonné, tu as acces au trove complet.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci, je n'ai pas encore pris l'habitude de regarder chaque mois.

----------


## Mastaba

Ouais, j'avais essayé et ca télécharge même si je suis pas abonné.

----------


## Baalim

Brick Rigs, qui m'a l'air bien sympa et qui n'est pas du tout du tout inspiré des lego, est actuellement à 10.50 €
https://store.steampowered.com/app/552100/Brick_Rigs/

UNDER NIGHT IN-BIRTH EXE:LATE à 8.30 € chez Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/u...birth-exe-late

Je ne l'avais pas vu passer mais battle for sector 219 est à 0.62 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/t...for-sector-219

lost sea à 1.19 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lost-sea

Jet car stunt que j'aimais beaucoup sur ios est à 0.89€
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/jet-car-stunts

----------


## SAAvenger

J'ai un coupon 20% sur House Flipper vu que ça a l'air à la mode je sais pas si ça intéresse qqn ou si tout le monde l'a reçu

----------


## Baalim

Je l'ai reçu également.

Hollow à 4.49 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hollow

Pan-pan à 6.5$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8212/Pan-Pan/

Si vous êtes vraiment en manque de jeux à la five night at freddy's (consultez), vous avez The dolls : reborn à 0.5 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-DO...he-dols-reborn

----------


## Kaede

Purée, j'ai cru que c'était Hollow Knight  ::(: 
Bon, je me doutais d'un truc, quand même ...

----------


## Baalim

Un bundle très correct pour 1.3$ avec jet busters ey hero of the kingdom 1 & 2

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...undleundated-5

----------


## Baalim

Indie bla bla monday


https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-49

:need:  ::wub:: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...an_Or_Monster/

Avec des trucs plus louches :

----------


## MeL

Je ne sais pas si c'est une affaire car je n'y ai pas joué.

Sniper: Ghost Warrior à 0.99€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/snip...am-key--1743-1

Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 à 2.99€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/snip...am-key--1491-1

----------


## odji

pas mal du tout  (technomancer, signal from tolva, forward the sky..):
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi

----------


## Baalim

Joli  ::o: 
Je voulais tolva depuis un moment

Hotline mémé 2 @ 2.5$ avec le ep comprenant pas 6 remix

https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Supergounou

> Indie bla bla monday
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...team-bundle-49


Pou 1$ il y a le génial Blitz Breaker qui est un fast plateformer/réflexion/frame perfect de la mort. Les autres titres je connais pas.

----------


## Hyeud

> pas mal du tout  (technomancer, signal from tolva, forward the sky..):
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi


Merci j'ai pris.

----------


## DARKDDR

> pas mal du tout  (technomancer, signal from tolva, forward the sky..):
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi


J'ai vu Pewdiepie j'ai fui.

----------


## BeaM

> pas mal du tout  (technomancer, signal from tolva, forward the sky..):
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi


J'ai une clé pour Stories: The Path of Destinies , comme d'habitude FIFO

En MP

----------


## Baalim

Trilogie sudden strike à 2.5€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/sudden-strike-trilogy

Doom 2017 à 8€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1

Edit : ah, ils viennent de remonter le prix. À surveiller.

Wolfenstein II, édition welcome to amerika à 15€ sur ps4.
http://www.micromania.fr/wolfenstein...sus-78989.html

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'ai vu Pewdiepie j'ai fui.


La même. Pis bon 5€ alors que j'ai déjà un tas de trucs qui dorment, je bloque. Y aurait eu un palier à 1 boule, j'dis pas.

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'ai pris pour technomancer et zenith qui titillent ma curiosité, par contre le pewditruc je l'ai pas activé, je veux pas salir mon backlog.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai vu Pewdiepie j'ai fui.


Il se pourrait que ça soit moins nul qu'attendu  :;): 
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ist-review-pc/




> They’re simply wrong. The game’s fine. Not stunning, not a must buy, but a perfectly respectable platform game with what I can only assume are gazillions of pleasing in-references for the True Follower. It’s hard not to grimace at “the Pants menu”, and fart noises in the soundtrack are grating, but I stopped noticing after a bit. The “Bros” thing, and the possibly not aware incessant reference to “fisting” these bros, is clearly the brand. But underneath it all is a sweet little game, that takes its cues from 16bit gaming in many right ways.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Dans le bundle, perso j'avais bien aimé The swindle  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Il se pourrait que ça soit moins nul qu'attendu 
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ist-review-pc/


Pewdiepie ? Ca serait etonnant.

Ah tu parles de son semblant de jeu ? Plus probable, mais pas difficile.

----------


## Stelarc

> Doom 2017 à 8€
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1


Ils ont sorti un Doom en 2017 ? :Cell:

----------


## Paradox

> Ils ont sorti un Doom en 2017 ?


Tu as 2 possibilites :
- penser que Baalim ne sait pas lire
- penser que Baalim trouve Doom si beau qu'il ne peut pas etre plus vieux que 2017
- penser les 2

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu as 2 possibilites :
> - penser que Baalim ne sait pas lire
> - penser que Baalim trouve Doom si beau qu'il ne peut pas etre plus vieux que 2017
> - penser les 2


Solution 3 : le total journalisme et l'absence de vérification des faits
Solution 4:  M'en fous des Doom depuis qu'ils ne sortent plus en shareware


Brakes are for losers à 6 euros
Sorti probablement entre 2017 ou 2018
https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...-losers/573070

----------


## Paradox

Tu peux te rattraper avec WinRAR pour les sharewares.  :;):

----------


## maxtidus10

> J'ai vu Pewdiepie j'ai fui.


Le jeu est fait par des Québécois qui aiment le jeu vidéo. Bon c'est sur que le sujet de base est nul, mais c'était sans doute la condition pour leur permettre de créer, apparemment un petit jeu aux mécaniques old school nostalgique pas dégueu.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Une petite question, je viens d'acheter un Shmup en version DRM Free sur Humble Bundle, est-que ça veut dire que dans les faits je possède deux copies du jeu ? (C'est à dire: est-ce que je peux donner la clé Steam à un pote ou à un canard et conserver l'accès à l'exécutable en téléchargement direct)

----------


## maxtidus10

Tu as les moyens de le faire, mais légalement tu n'as que toi et ta famille qui peuvent jouir de ce jeu. Après voilà c'est la théorie du moins.

----------


## Pinkipou

Donc si t'épouses ton pote vous pourrez en jouir tous les deux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Les Experts CPC : quand t'as pas de problème, ils ont une non-solution.

----------


## schouffy

Techniquement ça marche, mais un de vous deux sera dans l'illégalité oui.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Techniquement ça marche, mais un de vous deux sera dans *le non respect du CLUF* oui.


Fixed  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Quatre dlc gratos pour FSW :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ght_Sim_World/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fixed


Personnellement, j'attends de voir comment ça s'articule avec la faculté d'offrir à un tiers une clé steam issue d'un humble bundle.

Il est intéressant de constater que humble permet, dans ce cas, de dissocier la propriété (ou droit d'accès si vous êtes chafouins) de la version drm free de la concession de licence steam.
Vu la gueule de leurs tos sur smartphone, je renonce à fouiller

https://www.humblebundle.com/terms

Bon, on reconnaîtra que, dans le cadre de l'achat d'un jeu identifié, on achète en pleine connaissance de cause un bien disponible en version steam doublée d'une version sans drm et que, dans ce cas, la faculté d'acheter pour offrir ne permet aucune dissociation.

----------


## Mastaba

FSW à première vue je pensait qu'il manquait une lettre et que c'était dans le désordre.  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pour fêter les 20 ans de la sortie de Unreal, GoG et Epic Games  vous offrent Unreal Gold gratos.

Et 75% de réduction sur Unreal II, Unreal Tournament GOTY, Unreal Tournament 2004 Editor's Choice Edition, qui sont à 1,99$ pièce, ou 5.97$  pour la série complète.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Merci pour vos réponses.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Fixed





> Personnellement, j'attends de voir comment ça s'articule


FIIII KSEEED

Non je ne suis pas fier.  :Red:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour fêter les 20 ans de la sortie de Unreal, GoG et Epic Games  vous offrent Unreal Gold gratos.
> 
> Et 75% de réduction sur Unreal II, Unreal Tournament GOTY, Unreal Tournament 2004 Editor's Choice Edition, qui sont à 1,99$ pièce, ou 5.97$  pour la série complète.


Unreal Gold est aussi gratos sur Steam (mais pas de réduc sur les autres jeux de la série)

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle ce soir.  :tired: 

Ca devient pathétique.

----------


## Olima

Haha "pattes et tiques". (Le chat. Pattes et tiques. Bon, pardon.)
Y'a les spring sales quand même à la place. Mais j'ai rien vu de fantastique. *Shadowhand* est encore sous les 9 euros, il est vite bradé je trouve, Slay the Spire a dû tout rafler chez les amateurs de cartes ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle ce soir. 
> 
> Ca devient pathétique.


Moi j'attends surtout de voir quelques autres jeux du Monthly. La date pour mettre en pause se rapproche.  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

VN sans drm en promo sur GOG:
https://www.gog.com/

Tiens, un autre bundle chez fanatical :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...s-chest-bundle

----------


## Kargadum

> VN sans drm en promo sur GOG:
> https://www.gog.com/
> 
> Tiens, un autre bundle chez fanatical :
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...s-chest-bundle


Parmi les VN en promo sur GOG, il y a *Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius*  gratos!

----------


## Baalim

> Parmi les VN en promo sur GOG, il y a *Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius*  gratos!


 En fait, celui-ci a toujours été gratuit sur steam, il n'était juste pas encore disponible sur Gog  :;): 



Stellaris distant stars DLC à 6.84 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/stellaris-d...ars-story-pack


Need for speed payback à 20 $ chez amazon US
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072ML9D1T

ACO season's pass à 21.5 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-4

----------


## Kargadum

Ah... je m'incline  :Emo:

----------


## Abzaarg

> Moi j'attends surtout de voir quelques autres jeux du Monthly. La date pour mettre en pause se rapproche.


Je viens de mettre en pause, si ils devoilent rien de cool, je garderais en pause.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle ce soir.
> 
> Ca devient pathétique.


Logique, il y a toujours un trou d'une semaine lors de grosses promos bi-mensuels sur leur store.




> VN sans drm en promo sur GOG:
> https://www.gog.com/


Bon allez, qui veut lancer une campagne pour demander à STEAM de censurer les shooters Cave?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Un  indie gala (encore) avec strike team hydra, le xcom like en provenance des smartphones.
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...e-steam-bundle

A noter également la présence de ... lobster empire:




> Lobster Empire est un jeu où vous développez votre propre entreprise de homard, en développant de meilleures techniques de pêche et des façons de créer des ressources de homard rentables et durables.


Et the moose man

https://store.steampowered.com/app/574310/The_Mooseman/


60 seconds! à 2.49 €
https://www.gog.com/game/60_seconds

----------


## Herr Peter

Le très sympathique A *Story About My Uncle* à 1.59€ sur GOG.

----------


## Supergounou

*Bleed 2* à 5.68€  :Vibre: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bleed-2

Prix le bas jamais d'après ITAD.

----------


## Kargadum

Le DLC Battlefield 1 "In the name of the tsar" offert sur Origin.com

----------


## FB74

*All Stars X Bundle* sur Fanatical, 2.09 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/all-stars-x-bundle

Si vous n'avez aucun des 3 premiers jeux, ça vaut le coup.

----------


## Baalim

Du très correct pour le prix.

 À noter que le site offre également distraint
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/distraint

----------


## Baalim

The magic circle : 4.5 $
https://chrono.gg/?a=default

Ça doit être du jamais vu mais il me semble que le dernier Otaku bundle comprend un jeu qui n'est pas intégralement pourri graphiquement (Araya).

https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-24

----------


## FB74

Toujours chez Fanatical.

*Merchant's Chest Bundle*, 2.89 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...s-chest-bundle

*Order of Battle Bundle*, 5.09 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-battle-bundle

----------


## Baalim

Gr wildlands 19.79€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/to...econ-wildlands

----------


## RUPPY

> Je viens de mettre en pause, si ils devoilent rien de cool, je garderais en pause.



C'est quand la date limite ?

----------


## Kaede

> À noter que le site offre également distraint
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/distraint


Aucun inconvénient à linker son compte Fanatical et Steam (ça restreint pas les possibilités de dons de clefs ?) ?

----------


## Bentic

> C'est quand la date limite ?


Maintenant tout de suite dans le premier post  ::ninja::

----------


## Abzaarg

> C'est quand la date limite ?


Si je dis pas de conneries, si tu mets pas en pause, il prélevè ce vendredi, mais tu as jusqu au vendredi 1er juin 18h59 pour prendre le monthly.

----------


## RUPPY

Ok, thanks  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> Aucun inconvénient à linker son compte Fanatical et Steam (ça restreint pas les possibilités de dons de clefs ?) ?


Non, le redeem n'est pas automatique. De plus, tu peux stopper à tout moment l'appairage.



Toutes les campagnes de raiders of the broken planet gratos jusqu'à vendredi

https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Broken_Planet/

----------


## FB74

Un bundle qui peut être intéressant, *IndieGala Galactic Strike Team Bundle*
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...e-steam-bundle

(2 paliers, 1$ ou 3.49$)

----------


## Baalim

> Un bundle qui peut être intéressant, *IndieGala Galactic Strike Team Bundle*
> https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...e-steam-bundle
> 
> (2 paliers, 1$ ou 3.49$)


Deuxième fois en deux jours que je vous choppe la patte dans le sac à recycler mes annonces, Môssieur le chat  :tired: 
Ça commence à se voir que vous voulez l'OP  ::trollface:: 


Fairy fencer F, son remake et tous les add ons pour 4.49 €  ::o: 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...encer-f-bundle

MAY10 pour 10 % de rabais supplémentaires.

----------


## FB74

Si on lisait tous tes posts aussi...  :ouaiouai: 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est qui "Baalim"?  ::blink::

----------


## Baalim

Gnééééé  :Sweat: 
Je ais TOUS les modobell, un par un, avant de laisser ma place  :Boom: 

Et après, j'irai poster des photos de magazines de tuning sur tous les topic VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGEANCE !

----------


## FB74

> C'est qui "Baalim"?


*B*_rutal_ *A*_rtificial_ *A*_nonymous_ *L*_over of_ *I*_ndecent_ *M*_angas._

 :X1:

----------


## fenrhir

> *B*_rutal_ *A*_rtificial_ *A*_nonymous_ *L*_over of_ *I*_ndecent_ *M*_angas._


Bravo.

----------


## Stelarc

Les 3 campagnes de _Raiders of the broken planet_ sont gratuites jusqu'à vendredi. Faut en profiter avant que Mercury Steam ne ferme. ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Si on lisait tous tes posts aussi...


Ca pourrait etre pire : faire tout son backlog.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Gnééééé 
> Je ais TOUS les modobell, un par un, avant de laisser ma place 
> 
> Et après, j'irai poster des photos de magazines de tuning sur tous les topic VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGEANCE !


Bonne idée. On fêtera ton ban en dansant autour d'un feu alimenté par des restes de bundles groupees.

----------


## FB74

Je me demandais surtout si madame Baalim était au courant du budget "achat bundle" mensuel....  :tired: 

Je me demande si un p'tit mail anonyme...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## scritche

> Je me demandais surtout si madame Baalim était au courant du budget "achat bundle" mensuel.... 
> 
> Je me demande si un p'tit mail anonyme...


On ne t'a jamais dit qu'il fallait pas envoyer de mails aux bots?

----------


## Baalim

Gniiiiiiii pas craquer : ME Andromeda deluxe à 10 €, sur ps4

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...4RECRUITDELUXE

8 € en version standard.
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...4RECRUITSTNDRD

Argh.


58€ Pour la totale dark souls y compris le très récent Remaster

https://www.indiegala.com/dark-souls...m-games-bundle



No man's sky 18 € avec le code BOTR25
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/no-mans-sky/

----------


## Galwhen

Unreal Gold gratuit sur GOG jusqu'à 19h.

----------


## ajcrou

> 8 € en version standard.
> https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...4RECRUITSTNDRD


C'est le jeu complet sur PS 4 ? (il y'a quoi comme différence entre la Standard et la Deluxe ?).

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le jeu complet sur PS 4 ? (il y'a quoi comme différence entre la Standard et la Deluxe ?).


A priori, quelques broutilles et un pack pour le multi :

https://www.actugaming.net/different...-deluxe-62372/

Vu que la promo dure encore quelques jours et que la technique semble bien bancale, j'attendrais peut-être encore quelques heures pour voir si la version PC ne va pas suivre sur origin.

----------


## ajcrou

> Vu que la promo dure encore quelques jours et que la technique semble bien bancale, j'attendrais peut-être encore quelques heures pour voir si la version PC ne va pas suivre sur origin.


Ok, merci pour l'info.

Je verrais, donc, selon l'arrivée ou non d'une promo sur Origin.

D'un autre côté, j'ai environ 5 - 6 euros qui traîne dans le portefeuille de mon compte PS store (suite à une erreur en louant un film)..., donc à 8 euros pour la standard, je ne risque pas une grosse déception.

Accessoirement, vis-à-vis des 3 jeux précédents de la franchise, assez triste de trouver Andromeda à un prix aussi dérisoire, un an après sa sortie (encore une preuve du raté complet).

----------


## Baalim

J'étais justement en train de regarder à quoi il pouvait ressembler sur ps4. ça a l'air supportable
http://fr.ign.com/mass-effect-androm...ps4-vs-ps4-pro

----------


## Nanaki

Edit : DEAL FINI


Vu sur Dealabs : 

Erreur de prix sur Amazon.co.uk sur la version Deluxe de *Battletech* qui est à 10.29£ soit environ 12€ au lieu de 50€

Vous devez avoir une adresse UK (perso j'ai mis l'adresse d'un hôtel à Londres).
Si vous ne pouvez pas mettre le jeu dans le panier allez sur cette page et dans le paramètre "Country/Region Settings" choisissez l'adresse UK que vous venez d'ajouter. Une fois le jeu acheté et la transaction terminée vous pouvez repasser sur votre adresse française via cette même page.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Vu sur Dealabs : 
> 
> Erreur de prix sur Amazon.co.uk sur la version Deluxe de *Battletech* qui est à 10.29£ soit environ 12€ au lieu de 50€
> 
> Vous devez avoir une adresse UK (perso j'ai mis l'adresse d'un hôtel à Londres).
> Si vous ne pouvez pas mettre le jeu dans le panier allez sur cette page et dans le paramètre "Country/Region Settings" choisissez l'adresse UK que vous venez d'ajouter. Une fois le jeu acheté et la transaction terminée vous pouvez repasser sur votre adresse française via cette même page.
> 
> Edit : Plus que 8 disponible à 14h17


Plus de dispos  ::(: .

----------


## Nanaki

> Plus de dispos .


C'est déjà la 3éme fois qu'il passe à ce prix sur amazon.co.uk, j'avais pas eu le temps de le prendre les 2 premières fois. Avec un peu de chance il sera de nouveau à ce prix quand ils auront un nouveau stock de clé.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je vais surveiller ça, surtout que c'est pour l'offrir, j'ai déjà 75h de jeu dessus et je m'en lasse pas  ::): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dispo ici à 13€.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Je vais surveiller ça, surtout que c'est pour l'offrir, j'ai déjà 75h de jeu dessus et je m'en lasse pas .
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dispo ici à 13€.


C'est le dlc non ? (BATTLETECH - Digital Deluxe Content (upgrade DLC))
D'ailleurs c'est le prix "normal" sans réduc sur amazon.
et le voila sur steam à 13 € sans réduction. 

C'est le dlc.
Dommage je me le serai bien pris aussi !!

----------


## Clydopathe

Bien vu oui !

----------


## Nanaki

Ouep et justement je pense que l'erreur de prix d'amazon.co.uk est qu'ils ont mis le jeu version deluxe au prix du DLC upgrade deluxe.

En tout cas le deal que j'ai proposé sur amazon.co.uk est bien pour le jeu en version deluxe et pas pour le DLC, je peux le confirmer puisque je l'ai pris. Il n'y a plus qu''à attendre qu'ils en remettent en stock.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'étais justement en train de regarder à quoi il pouvait ressembler sur ps4. ça a l'air supportable
> http://fr.ign.com/mass-effect-androm...ps4-vs-ps4-pro


De toute façon, la question vient de régler. 

Je rentre du boulot, et je découvre la sortie de la première mise à jours du nouveau volet du simulateur Battle of Stalingrad (en l'espèce, Battle of Bodenplatte).

Et la sortie du Spitfire Mk IX notamment  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

Résultat, passage probable à la caisse d'ici ce soir (70 euros), donc mise en pause des autres dépenses jeux video pendant quelques semaines...  ::sad::  Sinon, cela risque de râler à la maison.  ::ninja:: 

Donc, on va oublier la dépense inconsidérée pour Mass Effect Andromeda.

----------


## Flad

#jesuisbaalim

----------


## odji

gogobundle mega 16 avec beaucoup de jeux VT publishing:
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-16

----------


## Baalim

Recoil bundle avec notamment Jydge et time recoil :
*https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...=Bundle+Recoil*

----------


## Abzaarg

> Recoil bundle avec notamment Jydge et time recoil :
> *https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...=Bundle+Recoil*


Neon chrome et crimsonland dans le tas egalement

----------


## odji

hacknet deluxe offert par HB:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hacknet-deluxe

j'offre ma clé, oui je suis comme ca: 030F3-V96I6-XLKN3


pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, les AC en promo sur steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/ac/

Galactic Civilizations® II: Ultimate Edition offert sur steam (jusquau 27 mai)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...imate_Edition/

----------


## Nanaki

*Pour ceux qui veulent skipper le prochain Humble Monthly, n'oubliez pas que l'argent est retiré demain, donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Destiny  2...*

----------


## Baalim

Et revoici l'ordure qui nous prive de larmes et de rage depuis des mois  ::sad:: 


Guns of icarus alliance gratos sur steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...arus_Alliance/ 

Fortified gratod avec 4 timbres collectés sur le humble store

https://www.humblebundle.com/mission...encore-rewards

----------


## Nanaki

> Et revoici l'ordure qui nous prive de larmes et de rage depuis des mois


Moi qui pensais rendre service  :Emo:

----------


## DrGurdil

> *Pour ceux qui veulent skipper le prochain Humble Monthly, n'oubliez pas que l'argent est retiré demain, donc c'est le moment de mettre en pause si vous ne voulez pas le bundle avec Destiny  2...*


Merci, j'avais presque oublié  ::wub::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Moi qui pensais rendre service


Les gens qui fréquentent ce topic aiment juste dépenser de l'argent dans des jeux auxquels ils ne joueront jamais. Oublier de mettre en pause l'abonnement mensuel est idéal pour satisfaire ce besoin!  :Cell:

----------


## Magnarrok

Je sais que vous l'avez tous mais *Sleeping Dogs* est à 4,50€ sur GmG ! 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...itive-edition/

En définitive édition !

----------


## Woshee

Sur steam operation "Nettoyage de printemps", qui consiste essentiellement à jouer à des jeux de son backlog pour gagner des badges  ::lol:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning

Quelques jeux gratuits uniquement ce week-end également, mais quasi que des vieux machins.

----------


## madgic

> Moi qui pensais rendre service


Si tu l'aurais pas fait, je l'aurais fait...

...samedi  ::ninja::

----------


## Jughurta

> Sur steam operation "Nettoyage de printemps", qui consiste essentiellement à jouer à des jeux de son backlog pour gagner des badges 
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/springcleaning
> 
> Quelques jeux gratuits uniquement ce week-end également, mais quasi que des vieux machins.


Quand ils disent "jouer", il s'agit juste de lancer le jeu, pas très efficace le système, cela aura au moins eu le mérite de me permettre de voir que mon 1er jeu acheté sur Steam c'était Fallout 3.

----------


## Bibik

Ouais enfin si c'était vraiment jouer, je pense que l'event serait totalement boudé !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouais enfin si c'était vraiment jouer, je pense que l'event serait totalement boudé !


Oui j'ai pas que ça à faire. L'event m'a l'air un peu plus original que d'habitude.

----------


## SAAvenger

Petit jeu que je sais pas ce que ça vaut: Among Ripples est gratuit sur steam pour le moment

----------


## acdctabs

Le mot "flood" dans le titre du topic c'est un hommage à la cave de Baalim ?

----------


## FB74

Sur *Steam*, les *Guns of Icarus* gratuits (giveway) jusqu'à mardi 19h00.

Guns of Icarus Online
Guns of Icarus Alliance

Et je ne lis pas les messages de Baalim.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Virtual bundle xxv au bas mot.
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...m-games-bundle

Street fighter 30th anniversary à 20.5€
https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

Et comle je vous ai tous mis en ignore list, je suis peinard  :Indeed:

----------


## odji

ca va finir en monologue du baalin.

(d'ailleurs, pense a mettre a jour le premier post, ca cause encore de bundle chez g2a...remplacer groupees par fanatical :/ )

des boobs animés chez bundlestar:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> ca va finir en monologue du baalin.
> 
> (d'ailleurs, pense a mettre a jour le premier post, ca cause encore de bundle chez g2a...remplacer groupees par fanatical :/ )
> 
> des boobs animés chez bundlestar:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle


 C'est cadeau, ne serait-ce que pour gates of the firmament  ::O: 

Game tycoon manager 3 gratos sur Android

----------


## FB74

> ca va finir en monologue du baalin.
> 
> (d'ailleurs, pense a mettre a jour le premier post, ca cause encore de bundle chez g2a...remplacer groupees par fanatical :/ )
> 
> des boobs animés chez bundlestar:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bento-bundle


Moi aussi j'ai pensé à Baalim, mais ça fait plusieurs jours qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles de lui sur ce thread.  :Emo: 
Pas un post, rien.  :Emo: ²


 :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Moi aussi j'ai pensé à Baalim, mais ça fait plusieurs jours qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles de lui sur ce thread. 
> Pas un post, rien. ²


 :Boom: 

 :Fuck:

----------


## Clipper LA

J'avais mis en pause mon abonnement au Humble monthly hier et en me reconnectant aujourd'hui je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait été réactivé pour être débité en ce jour...Pensez bien à vérifier qu'il n'a pas été réactivé pour éviter toute mauvaise surprise ce soir...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'avais mis en pause mon abonnement au Humble monthly hier et en me reconnectant aujourd'hui je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait été réactivé pour être débité en ce jour...Pensez bien à vérifier qu'il n'a pas été réactivé pour éviter toute mauvaise surprise ce soir...


WTF !! Moi aussi j'étais réactivé.
Alors que je le désactive systématiquement dès que le premier jeu est dévoilé s'il ne me plaît pas.

----------


## Paradox

> Sur *Steam*, les *Guns of Icarus* gratuits (giveway) jusqu'à mardi 19h00.
> 
> Guns of Icarus Online
> Guns of Icarus Alliance
> 
> Et je ne lis pas les messages de Baalim.


Quelle est la difference entre les 2 ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Quelle est la difference entre les 2 ?


L'expansion *JcE* de Guns of Icarus, Alliance, vous permet de voler en solitaire ou avec 15 amis dans des scénarios aux objectifs variés. Accomplissez les ambitions de votre faction, débloquez de nouveaux équipements et dominez le monde !

----------


## Nanaki

> J'avais mis en pause mon abonnement au Humble monthly hier et en me reconnectant aujourd'hui je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait été réactivé pour être débité en ce jour...Pensez bien à vérifier qu'il n'a pas été réactivé pour éviter toute mauvaise surprise ce soir...


Merci, j'ai mis en pause hier soir avant de poster mon message et la c'était de nouveau actif, c’est abusé!

----------


## Bentic

Pour être sûr, ce n'est apparemment pas juste une extension (pour une fois qu'expansion est bien utilisé en français), mais une nouvelle version du jeu avec tout le contenu d'avant, plus de la coop.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> WTF !! Moi aussi j'étais réactivé.
> Alors que je le désactive systématiquement dès que le premier jeu est dévoilé s'il ne me plaît pas.


Pareil. C'est pour ça que je garde et classe beaucoup de mes e-mails, j'avais la preuve que je l'ai mis en pause mercredi.

Une question, pour savoir si vous avez fait comme moi. Depuis j'ai cliqué sur le monthly juste pour voir si de nouveaux jeux ont été dévoilés, est ce que ça ne réactiverait pas sans rien dire ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pareil. C'est pour ça que je garde et classe beaucoup de mes e-mails, j'avais la preuve que je l'ai mis en pause mercredi.
> 
> Une question, pour savoir si vous avez fait comme moi. Depuis j'ai cliqué sur le monthly juste pour voir si de nouveaux jeux ont été dévoilés, est ce que ça ne réactiverait pas sans rien dire ?


Non.
J'ai juste récupérer le jeu gratuit il y a peu. Sinon je suis jamais allé sur Humble depuis l'annonce du Monthly

----------


## Hippolyte

Moi aussi mon abonnement a été réactivé, et j'ai bien le mail d'il y a une semaine qui prouve que je m'étais mis en pause.
Ça craint quand même, j'ose espérer que c'est un bug, mais même comme ça, ça ne fait vraiment pas sérieux.

En tout cas, merci d'avoir alerté.

----------


## Baalim

Joli :

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!! and Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth viennent d'être révélés pour le bundle du mois de juin !


Un bundle avec tous les Anomaly à 1 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-dollar-bundle

----------


## Abzaarg

Les piliers de la Terre m’intéresse, mais alors le reste.

Bref, je suis dans le doute....

----------


## Sserfu

Je pense que vos abonnements ont été réactivés parce que le prélèvement automatique a été opéré vers 14h. Non?

----------


## Chiff

> Moi aussi mon abonnement a été réactivé, et j'ai bien le mail d'il y a une semaine qui prouve que je m'étais mis en pause.
> Ça craint quand même, j'ose espérer que c'est un bug, mais même comme ça, ça ne fait vraiment pas sérieux.
> 
> En tout cas, merci d'avoir alerté.


Pareil. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit un bug. C'est un peu comme si le jour où tu dois être débité, si tu as mis en pause il ne débite pas mais dépause à la place.

Après on le verra dans les heures qui suivent avec les gens qui vont râler sur le topic  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que vos abonnements ont été réactivés parce que le prélèvement automatique a été opéré vers 14h. Non?


Ouais voilà.

----------


## Nanaki

> Je pense que vos abonnements ont été réactivés parce que le prélèvement automatique a été opéré vers 14h. Non?


Normalement quand je met en pause humble réactive après la sortie du humble monthly et on voit la date du prélévement du mois d'après. La c'était bien écrit que le prochain prélèvement était prévu aujourd'hui.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je pense que vos abonnements ont été réactivés parce que le prélèvement automatique a été opéré vers 14h. Non?


Non.
J'ai reçu exactement le même mail que quand j'ai désactivé début mai.




> We've paused your Humble Monthly subscription for one month.
> You'll begin receiving games again in July 2018.
> If you'd like to come back sooner, you can unpause at any time!

----------


## Kargadum

> Les piliers de la Terre m’intéresse, mais alors le reste.
> 
> Bref, je suis dans le doute....


Pareil que toi... 12$, c'est moins que son prix le plus bas. Après il n'y a plus qu'un mois avant les soldes steam (même si elles ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient, y a quelques baisses intéressantes). En fait, faudrait carémment qu'ils révèlent le tout  ::ninja:: .

----------


## odji

https://groupees.com/bab40

----------


## Baalim

De nouveaux "dollar bundles"... à moins que j'ai eu la flemme de lire.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-dollar-bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...-dollar-bundle


Wild romance à 0.89 €
Heureux ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/493450/Wild_Romance/

Un pack codemasters qui sent un peu la naphtaline à 1 € pour les nouveaux clients chez GMG :
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ers-woot-crate

----------


## Baalim

Long live the axe, petit jeu retro, momentanément gratuit sur itch.io

https://owch.itch.io/llta


Absolver à 15€ et shadow warrior 2 à 23€, les deux donnant droit à un bon d'achat de 15€.

https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-exclusives


Balrum, 4.49 $ GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/balrum

----------


## odji

5 balles le METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/m...ng-revengeance

----------


## Xchroumfph

Hier j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une Nvidia TV Shield.

Et en l'installant, j'ai eu la bonne surprise de constater que le service *GeForce NOW*, la solution de cloud gaming made in Nvidia était testable gratuitement pour un certain nombre de jeux. En vrac et de mémoire, cela concerne Ys Chronicles 1 et 2, Tomb Raider Reboot et anniversary, Bioshock, Sonic All Star Racing Transformed, Sleeping Dogs et tout un tas d'autres trucs. https://www.nvidia.fr/shield/games/#library

Je ne sais pas si cela concerne uniquement la Tv Shield mais c'est une super occaz pour tester ! Et ça marche drôlement bien même sur ma connexion de campagne.

----------


## Jughurta

*Seasons After Fall* à 2.51€ chez PlayAsia

----------


## pikkpi

Peut être un bon plan ?

Le season pass de Deus Ex: Mankind Divided à 2.62€ si vous avez tout le reste 
A confirmer si les 2 ( courtes ?) missions valent le coup pour ce prix là....

----------


## pesos

Elles sont loin d'être courtes et valent clairement le coup. Le Season pass s'est fait défoncer à cause de quelques objets utilisables une seule fois sur une seule partie (= ils disparaissent ensuite lors de la création d'une nouvelle partie), mais les 2 missions sont excellentes.

----------


## Paradox

> Le Season pass s'est fait défoncer à cause de quelques objets utilisables une seule fois sur une seule partie (= ils disparaissent ensuite lors de la création d'une nouvelle partie)


Et du fait qu'il soit hors de prix pour le contenu...

----------


## pesos

Oui c'est vrai qu'à la sortie le prix était abusé. M'enfin là, à ce prix je vous invite à le prendre si vous avez aimé le jeu  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Oui c'est vrai qu'à la sortie le prix était abusé. M'enfin là, à ce prix je vous invite à le prendre si vous avez aimé le jeu


Ah oui clairement, je parlais du prix hors soldes.

----------


## Taï Lolo

The Sexy Brutale à 6 € sur GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/the_sexy_brutale

----------


## pothi

> The Sexy Brutale à 6 € sur GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/the_sexy_brutale


Un peu rapide à faire mais très sympathique comme jeu

----------


## pitmartinz

> Peut être un bon plan ?
> 
> Le season pass de Deus Ex: Mankind Divided à 2.62€ si vous avez tout le reste 
> A confirmer si les 2 ( courtes ?) missions valent le coup pour ce prix là....


Je confirme également.
Le jeu en lui même était moyen sans plus...mais les 2 missions en DLC (surtout celle dans la prison), étaient vraiment bien !

----------


## jopopoe

> Peut être un bon plan ?
> 
> Le season pass de Deus Ex: Mankind Divided à 2.62€ si vous avez tout le reste 
> A confirmer si les 2 ( courtes ?) missions valent le coup pour ce prix là....


C'est giftable ce genre d'offre ? Quelqu'un qui a tout sauf le season pass pourrait l'acheter sous forme de gift ?

Edit : Je viens de tester et je crois bien que non.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je confirme également.
> Le jeu en lui même était moyen sans plus...mais les 2 missions en DLC (surtout celle dans la prison), étaient vraiment bien !


Ce sont des missions qu'on peut lancer à part de la campagne ou elles sont intégrées ?

----------


## pesos

Missions à part.

----------


## odji

gogobundle 60...soixante!
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-60

desolate hope offer sur steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Desolate_Hope/

----------


## RUPPY

> Missions à part.


Ok  :;): . Zou, c'est acheté.

----------


## FB74

*LEGO Blockbuster Pack* à 9.59 euros:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ockbuster-pack

----------


## Baalim

15% de rabais supplémentaire avec le code Voidu15
Ça fait notamment tyranny à pas cher
https://www.voidu.com/en/tyranny-commander-edition

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Elles sont loin d'être courtes et valent clairement le coup. Le Season pass s'est fait défoncer à cause de quelques objets utilisables une seule fois sur une seule partie (*= ils disparaissent ensuite lors de la création d'une nouvelle partie*), mais les 2 missions sont excellentes.


 ::mellow:: 
Ah oui effectivement. Je pensais qu'ils disparaissaient dans le sens "sont disponibles que durant les missions DLC", mais c'est bien du jeu.

----------


## pesos

> 15% de rabais supplémentaire avec le code Voidu15
> Ça fait notamment tyranny à pas cher
> https://www.voidu.com/en/tyranny-commander-edition


Ça fait Pillars of the Earth à 8,71€, du coup je me tâte. Oui j'ai mis en pause le Monthly ce mois-ci  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

> Ça fait Pillars of the Earth à 8,71€, du coup je me tâte. Oui j'ai mis en pause le Monthly ce mois-ci


Je n'ai pas activé ma clé pour Pillars of the Earth (et j'ai un backlog de fou). Si tu n'as pas craqué chez Voidu, n'hésite pas à me faire signe...  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Redout enhanced à 8.5€
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...ala-newsletter

----------


## FB74

> Redout enhanced à 8.5€
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...ala-newsletter


Je l'avais eu en achetant ma CG.
Installé, jamais lancé: j'aurais dû le revendre à l'époque.  ::P:

----------


## pesos

> Je n'ai pas activé ma clé pour Pillars of the Earth (et j'ai un backlog de fou). Si tu n'as pas craqué chez Voidu, n'hésite pas à me faire signe...


Ah ben si on peut s'arranger  ::P: 

Je dois avoir pas mal de clés qui traînent je vais voir si je retrouve le post ou j'avais listé tout ça.

Edit : c'est bon un pote m'a refilé sa clé.

----------


## Kargadum

Je voulais prendre le montly via paypal, j'attendais les piliers de la terre et destiny aurait fait un cadeau pour un pote, mais apparemment il faut lier une carte de crédit à son compte paypal... Si j'avais une carte de crédit, je n'utiliserais pas de paypal  :Boom:  .
Ma dernière souscription au monthly remonte à l'année passée et j'avais pu payer sans soucis. J'ai tenté de l'acheter en tant que cadeau, vu que cela n'entraîne aucun plan mensuel, mais ça ne change rien. 

Il y a un moyen afin d'esquiver ce problème, ou je peux tirer un trait sur les monthly?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je voulais prendre le montly via paypal, j'attendais les piliers de la terre et destiny aurait fait un cadeau pour un pote, mais apparemment il faut lier une carte de crédit à son compte paypal... Si j'avais une carte de crédit, je n'utiliserais pas de paypal  .
> Ma dernière souscription au monthly remonte à l'année passée et j'avais pu payer sans soucis. J'ai tenté de l'acheter en tant que cadeau, vu que cela n'entraîne aucun plan mensuel, mais ça ne change rien. 
> 
> Il y a un moyen afin d'esquiver ce problème, ou je peux tirer un trait sur les monthly?


Tu veux que je te le prenne et te le gift et tu me fais un virement paypal du montant du monthly ?

----------


## FB74

Ca doit bien faire 18 ans que ma carte de crédit est liée à mon compte Paypal...  ::ninja:: 

L'intérêt c'est que Paypal agit comme un tiers: ton numéro de CB n'est jamais fourni au vendeur.

----------


## Kargadum

ENFER! Les éléments de liguent contre moi, l'orage fait sauter ma connexion  :Boom:  .

Mais du coup le numéro de CB est fourni à Paypal  ::ninja:: . J'ai toujours évité les cartes de crédit, toujours pu régler mes achats en ligne autrement ou en liquide (vieille école  :Emo: ). Va falloir soit oublier les monthly, soit au moins prendre une carte de débit  :Gerbe: . 

Je veux bien Barbe Rousse, envois-moi ton adresse.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> ENFER! Les éléments de liguent contre moi, l'orage fait sauter ma connexion  .
> 
> Mais du coup le numéro de CB est fourni à Paypal . J'ai toujours évité les cartes de crédit, toujours pu régler mes achats en ligne autrement ou en liquide (vieille école ). Va falloir soit oublier les monthly, soit au moins prendre une carte de débit . 
> 
> Je veux bien Barbe Rousse, envois-moi ton adresse.


Par contre comme mon Monthly est en pause, je peux pas te le gifter. Je peux t'envoyer les clés une fois que tout est mis à dispo si ça te convient.
Sinon à voir avec un autre canard.

----------


## madgic

Tu peux lié ton compte en banque à Paypal aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## Kargadum

> Tu peux lié ton compte en banque à Paypal aussi


J'ai lu que ça ne changeait étrangement rien. Tu es sûr que ça fonctionne?

EDIT: Ma banque n'est pas reconnue par Paypal, ça règle la question  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai lu que ça ne changeait étrangement rien. Tu es sûr que ça fonctionne?


Perso j'ai mon compte en banque lié à paypal, plus ma cb, et ca a toujours marché pour humble (à moins que le changement soit récent)

----------


## Bentic

Sinon il existe des cartes de crédit prépayées (gratuites, normalement), sur lesquelles tu ne mets que le montant que tu comptes utiliser.
Aucune idée si ça fonctionne avec PayPal, mais ça passe peut-être directement chez Humble.

----------


## Kargadum

> Sinon il existe des cartes de crédit prépayées (gratuites, normalement), sur lesquelles tu ne mets que le montant que tu comptes utiliser.
> Aucune idée si ça fonctionne avec PayPal, mais ça passe peut-être directement chez Humble.


Oui y a ça, mais dans le règlement de ce mois-ci (ce n'est pas tout le temps le cas apparemment), les cartes prépayées ne sont pas valides pour le monthly  ::rolleyes:: 

N'empêche, plus tôt ce mois-ci, j'avais proposé à un canard de lui prendre destiny 2 du monthly en échange d'un jeu. Au final ça ne s'est pas fait, mais j'aurais eu bien l'air con. Dédicace à Ganja  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

Anno 1404 à 2.5€ sur steam. Y avait pas un vieux noob qui cherchait une version démat' à par cher ?

----------


## acdctabs

> Anno 1404 à 2.5€ sur steam. Y avait pas un vieux noob qui cherchait une version démat' à par cher ?


La gold à 3.74€, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait, ça reste une référence.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oep merci de penser aux nécessiteux. Bon en l'occurence j'ai trouvé la gold qui était à 3.75 sur Gamesplanet, le 21/04 dernier. 
C'est pas cher la flemme de fouiller mon bureau pour retrouver la version CD.
Bon depuis avec un mouflet sur les bras j'ai surtout regardé l'icône sur le Bureau, mais j'y rejouerai un jour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je l'avais eu en achetant ma CG.
> Installé, jamais lancé: j'aurais dû le revendre à l'époque.


Honnêtement ça vaut le coup de le tester même le temps de 2-3 courses, l'impression de vitesse décoiffe et la maniabilité est plutôt intéressante.

----------


## znokiss

> Bon depuis avec un mouflet sur les bras j'ai surtout regardé l'icône sur le Bureau, mais j'y rejouerai un jour.


Ah je connais ça, j'y joue souvent : scroller en haut et en bas de la liste "jeux installés de steam", parfois désinstaller un truc que je sens que je vais pas relancer, en installer un autre que de toute façon je n'aurais jamais le temps de lancer.. puis fermer le tout parce que le gamin appelle.

----------


## Setzer

Idem ici... Et le second est en chemin, ça va pas aller en s'améliorant...

----------


## Maalak

Attendez qu'ils aient l'âge de jouer aux jeux vidéo, vous pourrez vous venger à votre tour.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais déjà commencé à lui créer un compte steam pour l'alimenter de jeux gratuits mais c est trop pénible à gérer, il faut des doubles comptes sur la plupart des stores, déjà que mes propres MDP malgré Google je rame.

----------


## SeigneurAo

Sinon ne pas avoir d'enfants, ça marche plutôt bien comme solution.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Dans l'absolu, ne pas avoir de femme également, éviter toute vie sociale et maximiser son pouvoir d'achat des derniers titres sortis en ne mangeant que des nouilles dans un placard en location.
Du coup la solution, c'est d'être japonais.

----------


## fenrhir

> éviter toute vie sociale


Faut des amis pour certains jeux  :Emo: 
Mais bon, quand t'as un(e) conjoint(e) et des gamins t'as plus le temps de les voir, donc ça solutionne deux problèmes  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Perso je me dis que ce sera de bon sparing partner pour me faire la main sur Street Fighter ou Tekken  ::ninja::  Bon au moins pour un temps jusqu'à ce qu'ils me rattrapent et m’éclatent la tronche  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

GR wildlands à 16€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--3051-1


Go go mega bundle 17
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-17

Miam miam ?

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai lu que ça ne changeait étrangement rien. Tu es sûr que ça fonctionne?
> 
> EDIT: Ma banque n'est pas reconnue par Paypal, ça règle la question


Sans indiscretion, c'est quelle banque ? J'en ai teste pas mal avec Paypal, memes des "experimentales", pas eu de soucis a ce jour.

----------


## Kargadum

> Sans indiscretion, c'est quelle banque ? J'en ai teste pas mal avec Paypal, memes des "experimentales", pas eu de soucis a ce jour.


Il y  avait un piège, je suis suisse  ::ninja:: https://www.bcn.ch/, vu mes essais, ça doit être la seule banque suisse romande à ne pas collaborer avec paypal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mastaba

> Dans l'absolu, ne pas avoir de femme également


C'est vrai qu'avec les VN hentai de Baalim t'en a plus besoin.

----------


## Adu

> J'avais déjà commencé à lui créer un compte steam pour l'alimenter de jeux gratuits mais c est trop pénible à gérer, il faut des doubles comptes sur la plupart des stores, déjà que mes propres MDP malgré Google je rame.


Sinon tu actives le mode famille Steam, et tu partages ta bibliothèque avec ton mini-toi. Rien à faire, chacun ses succès et sauvegardes ...

----------


## jopopoe

Mais vous pouvez pas jouer en même temps, même à des jeux différents. Et s'il prend un ban VAC, ça se répercute sur ton compte à toi.

Pas parfait le mode famille...

----------


## Bobbin

> Ah je connais ça, j'y joue souvent : scroller en haut et en bas de la liste "jeux installés de steam", parfois désinstaller un truc que je sens que je vais pas relancer, en installer un autre que de toute façon je n'aurais jamais le temps de lancer.. puis fermer le tout parce que le gamin appelle.


Je vous rassure, pas besoin d'avoir un gamin pour pas trouver le temps de jouer.

 :Emo:

----------


## Paradox

> Il y  avait un piège, je suis suisse https://www.bcn.ch/, vu mes essais, ça doit être la seule banque suisse romande à ne pas collaborer avec paypal


J'ai personnellement teste UBS, Banque Migros sans soucis. 

Mais je ne suis pas Suisse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Adu

> Mais vous pouvez pas jouer en même temps, même à des jeux différents. Et s'il prend un ban VAC, ça se répercute sur ton compte à toi.
> 
> Pas parfait le mode famille...


Si tu peux. Comme tu es en pseudo offline par défaut, si l'autre personne rest eaussi en offline, tu peux jouer aux mêmes jeux en même temps (je suis pas vraiment jeu en ligne ...). On se sert de ce système avec mon frère pour se partager nos librairies, et on a aucun soucis. Et à toi de faire en sorte que ton fiston soit pas ban  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il y  avait un piège, je suis suisse


 Ouais bon tu vas pas nous en faire tout un Roman.  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> Ouais bon tu vas pas nous en faire tout un Roman.


On dit "en faire tout un fromage"  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> et tu partages


This.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> la seule banque suisse romande à ne pas collaborer


C'est con parce que fut un temps, elles ont vachement bien collaboré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai qu'avec les VN hentai de Baalim t'en a plus besoin.


Ca dépend si ta vie sexuelle s'envisage en bandant des pupilles pendant que tu plâtres des mouchoirs, perso je vise un peu plus haut ^^

----------


## Flad

> Ah je connais ça, j'y joue souvent : scroller en haut et en bas de la liste "jeux installés de steam", parfois désinstaller un truc que je sens que je vais pas relancer, en installer un autre que de toute façon je n'aurais jamais le temps de lancer.. puis fermer le tout parce que le gamin appelle.


Et encore.... moi depuis que Baalim m'a donné des clés, jpeux même plus parcourir ma liste devant mes gosses, j'ai peur de tomber sur du contenu innaproprié

----------


## FB74

> Et encore.... moi depuis que Baalim m'a donné des clés, jpeux même plus parcourir ma liste devant mes gosses, j'ai peur de tomber sur du contenu innaproprié https://illiweb.com/fa/i/smiles/affraid.gif


Ou pire, un bon plan !  ::O:

----------


## Mastaba

> Ca dépend si ta vie sexuelle s'envisage en bandant des pupilles pendant que tu plâtres des mouchoirs, perso je vise un peu plus haut ^^


Plus haut c'est les narines.

----------


## Ouamdu

Il faudrait un topic sans flood.  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Il faudrait un topic sans flood.


Et avec plus d'Amiga dedans.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kargadum

> C'est con parce que fut un temps, elles ont vachement bien collaboré.


Ah ah ah, que veux-tu, collaborer avec les ricains est synonyme de payer des amendes, pas la même qu'avec les teutons!

----------


## Paradox

> Ah ah ah, que veux-tu, collaborer avec les ricains est synonyme de payer des amendes, pas la même qu'avec les teutons!


Ah, c'est pour ca qu'il n'y a pas Amazon en Suisse ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je vous rassure, pas besoin d'avoir un gamin pour pas trouver le temps de jouer.


Ben oui, je n'ai pas de vie sociale (je n'aime pas les gens), je ne fais pas de sport, je ne travaille pas comme un fou, et je n'ai pas le temps de jouer à tout ce que je voudrais.




> Ou pire, un bon plan !


Un bon plan sur des VN ça compte ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Bentic

> Et avec plus d'Amiga dedans.

----------


## JonJon

Habituellement je ne poste jamais sur ce topic que je suis tous les jours. Mais aujourd'hui, je viens de trouver une vidéo compromettante de notre ami le chat sur un autre site :haha: 

IL FAUT QUE JE POSTE CETTE VIDEO   :Boom: 

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/phot..._460svvp9.webm

----------


## Baalim

Bounty train. 8 € avant voidu15
https://www.voidu.com/en/bounty-train-trainium-edition

----------


## FB74

*Arma 2018* Bundle:  :tired: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/arma-2018-bundle

----------


## odji

grillé a 1 sec pres;;;/



https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-17

----------


## FB74

> HB arma!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/arma-2018-bundle


Grillé  :haha:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon, monsieur le chat, va falloir voir avec vos amis de chez HB qu'ils arretent de nous sortir des bundles tout daubés...

----------


## Abzaarg

Ils abusent chez Humble Bundle, cela fait plusieurs semaines que mon backlog ne grossit pas. J’espère que le monthly de juillet sera bon.

----------


## pesos

J'avoue bientôt on va se retrouver à devoir jouer aux jeux qu'on achète  :tired:

----------


## Paradox

> Ils abusent chez Humble Bundle, cela fait plusieurs semaines que mon backlog ne grossit pas. J’espère que le monthly de juillet sera bon.


Quand tu penses a ce que tu pouvais avoir pour quelques dollars au debuts d'HB.

----------


## FB74

> J'avoue bientôt on va se retrouver à devoir jouer aux jeux qu'on achète


D'ici à ce que les soldes Steam soient plus intéressantes...  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> D'ici à ce que les soldes Steam soient plus intéressantes...


Plus que le HM.  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Plus que le HM.




 ::huh:: 

Déjà que le topic des niouses est incompréhensible à cause des anagrammes, merci d'utiliser des vrais mots pour faire des vraies phrases.

----------


## Paradox

> https://www.ecrirepourleweb.com/cont...2013/07/HM.png
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà que le topic des niouses est incompréhensible à cause des anagrammes, merci d'utiliser des vrais mots pour faire des vraies phrases.


*Humble Monthly.

Et on est dans le topic des bons plans, pas dans le topic fringues.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Prey à 10 € sur amazon Deutschland.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01H05Q25E


Nan, n'y pensez même pas.  :Boom: 


Avec apparemment une promo quand plusieurs articles achetés. (promotion 5 jeux achetés -> les 2 moins chers gratuit)

----------


## erynnie

> Prey à 10 € sur amazon Deutschland.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01H05Q25E
> 
> 
> Nan, n'y pensez même pas. :boom


Oui, c’est preyférable  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Prey à 10 € sur amazon Deutschland.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01H05Q25E
> 
> 
> Nan, n'y pensez même pas.


S_prey_chen Sie Französisch ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Highlander

> https://www.ecrirepourleweb.com/cont...2013/07/HM.png
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà que le topic des niouses est incompréhensible à cause des anagrammes, merci d'utiliser des vrais mots pour faire des vraies phrases.


Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic du prey-à-porter ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Marmottas

> Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic du prey-à-porter ?


Baalim nous avait avertis (enfin preyvenus)

----------


## Jokletox

> Baalim nous avait avertis (enfin preyvenus)


Mais on a une certaine preydisposition pour ça...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est le preylude à votre humour preypubère.   ::sad::

----------


## maxtidus10

Vous me faites preysque penser que la preysence de Baalim sur cette preysentation est preyjusdiciable à sa preyservation ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est reparti pour un tour...  ::|: 
Désabonnement du topic, je repasserai d'ici une semaine quand ce sera terminé

----------


## Marmottas

> C'est reparti pour un tour... 
> Désabonnement du topic, je repasserai d'ici une semaine quand ce sera terminé


Du coup, tu vas être moins preysent...

----------


## Clydopathe

Petit retour sur *Cat Quest* que j'ai gagné durant l'anniversaire CPC Gift.

Le jeu est supermignon et bien animé, l'histoire se laisse suivre mais le côté RPG/Hack&Slash est assez chiche je trouve (une seule attaque et 7 sorts).
La difficulté du jeu est assez aléatoire, il y a des monstres qui tout d'un coup peuvent oneshot le héros sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi, parcontre, le respawn est rapide et les checkpoint sont très régulier. J'ai quelque chose comme 2h30 de jeu dessus et je m'amuse bien.

Merci *Flad*!

Maintenant que j'ai bien retourné Battletech, je vais pouvoir essayer de finir les jeux que j'ai gagné ces derniers temps.

----------


## jujupatate

> C'est reparti pour un tour... 
> Désabonnement du topic, je repasserai d'ici une semaine quand ce sera terminé


Fais pas ta preycieuse.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Petit retour sur *Cat Quest* que j'ai gagné durant l'anniversaire CPC Gift.
> 
> Le jeu est supermignon et bien animé, l'histoire se laisse suivre mais le côté RPG/Hack&Slash est assez chiche je trouve (une seule attaque et 7 sorts).
> La difficulté du jeu est assez aléatoire, il y a des monstres qui tout d'un coup peuvent oneshot le héros sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi, parcontre, le respawn est rapide et les checkpoint sont très régulier. J'ai quelque chose comme 2h30 de jeu dessus et je m'amuse bien.
> 
> Merci *Flad*!
> 
> Maintenant que j'ai bien retourné Battletech, je vais pouvoir essayer de finir les jeux que j'ai gagné ces derniers temps.


Y'aurait pas erreur de topic ?   ::trollface:: 


AH, c'est beau, le chauvinisme !
The crew ultimate : 9 € pour les ricains, 15 € pour les français.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/the-crew---...0618b4567.html

----------


## FB74

> Y'aurait pas erreur de topic ?


T'es omni-prey-sent toi...  :tired:

----------


## Clydopathe

Ouais un peu, le réveil est difficile...  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Overwatch goty à 20€ sur pc, ps4, xbox à la Fnac



Anime rhapsody bundle

https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...y-steam-bundle

Avec, étrangement, One night stand, qui est autant un VN jap que Flad est une licorne.


A noter également la présence de Four Horsemen (pas plus japonais) dont le descriptif steam justifie l'achat du jeu:

À PROPOS DE CE JEU
EMIGRATE TO WESTERN EUROPE.
MAKE CORNFLAKE NACHOS.
CONFRONT THE GHOSTS OF A DEAD INTERNET.
PRETEND YOU DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH.
GET ARRESTED FOR APOLOGIZING TO A COP INFORMALLY.
KISS YOUR CRUSH.
START AN ARMED INSURRECTION.
WATCH ANIME.
DIE FIGHTING FOR YOUR RIGHTS IN A BLAZE OF GLORY.
START OVER IN NORTH AFRICA.
WATCH LESS ANIME THIS TIME.

----------


## Baalim

-30 % sur Tannenberg :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/633460/Tannenberg/

----------


## cedes4

Il serait preyferable d'arreter les blagues a ce sujet. Je vous aurais preyvenus.

----------


## Baalim

Collector bundle à 1 € les 10 jeux
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...llarCollectors

Faut voir le slogan "all with trading cards" pour comprendre où se situe l'intérêt.

----------


## Jughurta

Le site néerlandais Dreamgame c'est Legit ?

----------


## Kargadum

> Le site néerlandais Dreamgame c'est Legit ?


On le retrouve sur le site is there any deal en tout cas. Attendons nos sherlocks holmes des soldes pour plus d'information.

----------


## schouffy

si c'est sur ITAD c'est ok non ?

----------


## JonJon

*Dishonored death of the outsider* à prix pas cher chez les fanatiques (13,49€)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/di...f-the-outsider

----------


## Abzaarg

> Collector bundle à 1 € les 10 jeux
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...llarCollectors
> 
> Faut voir le slogan "all with trading cards" pour comprendre où se situe l'intérêt.


Splatter est tout a fait jouable si on aime le genre. Sans être une référence non plus hein..

----------


## FB74

> Demain Humble


Si c'est pas top, on fouettera Baalim en streaming sur le forum.  :ouaiouai: 

Avant de lui enduire le corps de miel et de le jeter dans la fosse aux ours...  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Si c'est pas top, on fouettera Baalim en streaming sur le forum. 
> 
> Avant de lui enduire le corps de miel et de le jeter dans la fosse aux ours...


C'est pas toi, le VRP humble ?  ::siffle::

----------


## FB74

> C'est pas toi, le VRP humble ?


Non môssieur, non.  :Tap: 

Le Monthly est à la charge du taulier du thread des bons plans.  :Indeed:

----------


## Baalim

> Non môssieur, non. 
> 
> Le Monthly est à la charge du taulier du thread des bons plans.


C'est pas toi le mec qui veut me piquer ma place de taulier ?  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> C'est pas toi le mec qui veut me piquer ma place de taulier ?


Pas du tout, la critique est facile mais l'art est difficile, donc je préfère rôder sans trop m'investir.  ::trollface:: 


Sinon, un bundle pour Baalim:  :Indeed: 
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...y-steam-bundle

Ah il était plus haut...  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

T'inquiètes, le taulier copie-colle l'OP et essaie vaguement de mettre le titre à jour une fois tous les 36 du mois, quand il a forcé sur le café il tente même une fulgurance quelconque dans l'énoncé. Tu y arriverais les mains dans le dos en tapant au clavier avec ton nez.

----------


## Baalim

Faut dire que vous ne me donnez pas beaucoup de matière pour les titres...et ça change de toute façon plus vite que sur le topic des news  ::ninja:: 

Fallout 4 avec le code MAY10
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut dire que vous ne me donnez pas beaucoup de matière pour les titres...et ça change de toute façon plus vite que sur le topic des news 
> 
> Fallout 4 avec le code MAY10
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/fallout-4


Tu fais grève des prix ? 13.49€ -10% pour les feignasses du clic.

----------


## Baalim

> Tu fais grève des prix ? 13.49€ pour les feignasses du clic.


12.14€ avec le code

Je viens de voir que dans la tonne de mails promotionnels reçus, il y a avait un code pour récupérer gratuitement 
Da Vinci Puzzle Pack chez gmg.

Chez moi, le code ressemblait à VYU29X-RVIJB8-I0EDIT

The division gold à 22.95 avec le code UBI15
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-gold-edition/

----------


## Mastaba

> Bien, je ne voulais pas en arriver là, mais dès lundi des fonds d'écran de Baalim en tenue de soubrette seront disponibles en 4K sur ce thread.


Ca fait 10jours et j'ai toujours rien vu.

----------


## FB74

> Ca fait 10jours et j'ai toujours rien vu.


Postées entre 02h58 et 02h59 dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi en question. 

Retirées après un arrangement Paypal avec l'intéressé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nanaki

> Postées entre 02h58 et 02h59 dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi en question. 
> 
> Retirées après un arrangement Paypal avec l'intéressé.


Il n'a pas essayé de te payer en clé Go Go Bundle? Bizarre...

----------


## Baalim

-25% sur tous les jeux pc avec le code JUNE25 chez gmg

----------


## Baalim

> Postées entre 02h58 et 02h59 dans la nuit du dimanche au lundi en question. 
> 
> Retirées après un arrangement Paypal avec l'intéressé.


Ce gros escroc m'a demandé de payer par virement bancaire au Nigeria en m'indiquant qu'il s'agissait de prêter assistance à son beau frère qui ne trouve pas les fonds nécessaires pour faire réparer sa renault fuego custom  ::sad:: 

Ça, plus le chantage, bien entendu  :Emo: 

Les.jeux twitch prime du mois sont disponibles !
https://blog.twitch.tv/twitch-prime-...me-6c77148975b

Avec les deux premiers banner saga piur ceux qui les auraient loupés ou qui seraient d'immondes #patientgamers  :Boom: 

Sinon strafe, tumblestone et treadnauts

----------


## FB74

Des promos Steam sur des jeux Relic* Warhammer* "Skulls for the Skull Throne II", je ne dis pas que les prix sont intéressants, mais il y a du volume:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/skulls/ 


Intrigué par le Adeptus Titanicus: Dominus Baalimus à petit prix.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça, plus le chantage, bien entendu


Tu n'oublieras pas ton prochain versement, entre le 1er et le 5 juin.  :Cigare:

----------


## JonJon

> Avec les deux premiers banner saga piur ceux qui les auraient loupés ou qui seraient d'immondes #patientgamers


Je fais parti du gang des immondes qui ont attendu banner saga  ::wub:: 

Maintenant, reste plus qu'à trouver le temps d'y jouer  ::|:

----------


## Baalim

Hé hé  :;): 


Je viens de recevoir une invitation pour la beta de the crew 2 et je peux à priori inviter trois personnes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Hé hé 
> 
> 
> Je viens de recevoir une invitation pour la beta de the crew 2 et je peux à priori inviter trois personnes.


Euh. Moi moi moi j'suis un crevard !

----------


## FB74

> Euh. Moi moi moi j'suis un crevard !


C'est un piège, malheureux !!! C'est encore un jeu avec des petites culottes + spam de ton compte associé !!!  :Cell:

----------


## Marmottas

> Hé hé 
> 
> 
> Je viens de recevoir une invitation pour la beta de the crew 2 et je peux à priori inviter trois personnes.



Je vois déjà quelques vendus qui vont affirmer que le ST c'était mieux...  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Euh. Moi moi moi j'suis un crevard !


Il faut que tu m'ajoutes sur uplay  :;): 




> YOU CAN INVITE UP TO 3 FRIENDS FOR THE CLOSED BETA. THEY MUST BE ON YOUR UBISOFT FRIEND'S LIST TO APPEAR HERE. IF THEY ARE ALREADY IN THE BETA, THE INVITE MAY NOT WORK.


Par contre, c'est très très court :




> MAY 31 - JUNE 3, 2018



Le dernier album de scandroid (voire le premier) pour pas cher dans ce nouveau bundle synthwave chez groupees
https://groupees.com/synth12


Le kickstarter de Project Wingman (pseudo ace combat) vient de débuter avec une démo en libre accès :
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...roject-wingman





La fnac remet ça avec son offre : jeux achetés = thune in ze virtual pocket
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/a...delite-1223551

Par contre, ils ont manifestement éradiqué les jeux pc de l'offre  ::sad::

----------


## FB74

Pas mal le Wingman, bien qu'un peu inégal par instant.

----------


## odji

bundle compte triple, la suite:
http://steamground.com/en/wholesale

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il faut que tu m'ajoutes sur uplay 
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, c'est très très court :


Bien reçu ! J'espère que j'aurai le temps de télécharger ça  ::P:  Et c'est dommage que ça s'arrête dimanche, j'ai un week-end un chouille chargé

Merci pour l'invit en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Hankh

Just cause 3 à 4.49€ sur steam.

----------


## Baalim

> Bien reçu ! J'espère que j'aurai le temps de télécharger ça  Et c'est dommage que ça s'arrête dimanche, j'ai un week-end un chouille chargé
> 
> Merci pour l'invit en tout cas


L'enrobage wesh wesh m'a fait saigner les yeux et le discours sur les réseaux sociaux affligé mais ça a l'air soigné. 24 go de téléchargement à prévoir.

En prévision du humble monthly de ce soir, je rappelle que le topic des Shapa est ici :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...est-revenu-%21

Tandis que les crevards iront plutôt par là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...d%C3%A9mat-%29

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est beau et propre. 
Par contre la conduite arcade est encore plus insipide que le 1 et la physique adaptée afin que tous les Timéo de 5 ans puissent finir une course avec une main dans le bac à Lego.
Jsuis pourtant pas un fan de challenge (je me suis éclaté sur Just Cause 3 dont la courbe de progression ressemble à gravir une pente accès PMR en scooter) mais je n'y ai trouvé pour le moment quasiment aucun fun.
J'ai par contre un début de diarrhée à cause de leur langage à base de wesh gagne des followers, y a tout le monde qui faut qui nous suive sur les rézo sossio !

----------


## Baalim

Et encore, on n'a pas parlé de l'aspect incroyablement insipide et générique des avatars proposés au joueur. 

Dans un jeu de course, c'est sans importance mais ça en dit long sur le public cible

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a un Kevin de chaque ... origine ethnique, je crois que c'est le terme corporate. 
Par contre m'a semblé qu'y avait DEUX blan... pardon, caucasiens, contre un seul jau... personne originaire du sous-continent asiatique (j'ai pas vu non plus deux bla...noi... afro-américains).
Donc c'est des racistes.

Qui se charge de lancer une shitstorm reddit ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y a un Kevin de chaque ... origine ethnique, je crois que c'est le terme corporate. 
> Par contre m'a semblé qu'y avait DEUX blan... pardon, caucasiens, contre un seul jau... personne originaire du sous-continent asiatique (j'ai pas vu non plus deux bla...noi... afro-américains).
> Donc c'est des racistes.
> 
> Qui se charge de lancer une shitstorm reddit ?


Bof, ça va bien arriver ce week end.
Moi, ce qui me dérange plus, c'est qu'ils aient tous de magnifiques bonnets.
Pourquoi pas des hauts-de-forme ou des bandanas, hein ?

----------


## nova

Humble time  :Vibre:

----------


## Shapa

> L'enrobage wesh wesh m'a fait saigner les yeux et le discours sur les réseaux sociaux affligé mais ça a l'air soigné. 24 go de téléchargement à prévoir.
> 
> En prévision du humble monthly de ce soir, je rappelle que le topic des Shapa est ici :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...est-revenu-%21
> 
> Tandis que les crevards iront plutôt par là :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...d%C3%A9mat-%29


Des coeurs avec les doigts.

----------


## Baalim

Farcry 4 : season's pass à 10.19 $
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...4-Season-Pass/

Jeu au même prix.

----------


## talouche

Le très prometteur *Cultist Simulator* vient de sortir. 
Il est à *-10%* sur Steam, Humble et GOG jusqu'au 07 juin soit 17,99€.




Mais surtout c'est la _Perpetual Edition_ qui est disponible jusqu'à cette date, qui inclut tous les futurs DLC et ne sera plus proposée ensuite.
Plus d'infos sur le jeu dans le topic dédié!

----------


## Marcarino

J'ai pris le humble, envoyez la sauce
à moi Battle Chasers  :Cigare: 
à moi Expeditions Viking  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai pris le humble, envoyez la sauce
> à moi Battle Chasers 
> à moi Expeditions Viking


A toi les jeux que tu viens déjà d'acheter, à toi les indies qui se sont écoulés à 10 exemplaires et dont les serveurs ont été fermés trois semaines après le lancement  ::wub:: 



Pour ceux qui avaient participé à l'OP "Stories", Spearhead games vient d'envoyer la suite des cadeaux (artbook et BO d'omensight) par mail.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Humble time


Au lieu de claquer ton pognon dans des jeux de chie, tu ferais bien d'économiser. C'est pas comme ça que tu vas pouvoir faire péter la Royal Oak sur son lit de fraises !!

----------


## Baalim

GR wildlands à 18 € et The division à 15 € chez razer.
Les prix ne sont pas fabuleux mais l'achat donne droit au traditionnel bon d'achat à valoir sur une commande d'au moins 30 €
https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/lp/razer-exclusives

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Vente flash Tropico 5 complète édition sur gamesplanet.com, à 5,55 € (-84%).

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/trop...m-key--2589-14

----------


## Baalim

Friday special bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...DLE+-+20180601

----------


## Marcarino

J'ai reçu de belles offres sur GOG en tant que joueur de Gwent (faut pas exagérer j'y ai joué 2 semaines...)

-50% sur Absolver • Little Nightmares • Ruiner • Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen • Banner Saga 2 • Battle Chasers: Nightwar • Dying Light: The Following – Enhanced Edition • Pillars of Eternity: Definitive Edition • Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun • Battle Brothers • The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel • Pyre

-75% sur Vampire: The Masquerade - Redemption • Vampire®: The Masquerade - Bloodlines™ • This War of Mine: Soundtrack Edition • Tyranny - Commander Edition • Grim Dawn • Dragon Age™: Origins - Ultimate Edition • Torment: Tides of Numenera

----------


## FB74

Bon... *Call of Juarez* à 99 centimes d'euros chez Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/call-of-juarez

----------


## Tenebris

Meilleur tarif jamais de Total War Warhammer 2 sur la fnuc à 29 brousoufs  :Cigare:

----------


## trynyty

Il risque pas d'arriver bientôt en monthly, comme le premier ? En tout cas très bon prix  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Friday special bundle
> https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...DLE+-+20180601


On va pas se mentir, les seuls bons bundles d'IG c'est les Dharker Studio.  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> On va pas se mentir, les seuls bons bundles d'IG c'est les Dharker Studio.


 :haha:

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai reçu de belles offres sur GOG en tant que joueur de Gwent (faut pas exagérer j'y ai joué 2 semaines...)


C'est pas mal, *Trails of Cold Steel*s est à son historical low (20€ et 3.40 de cashback).
Et pareil j'ai pas touché à GWENT et j'y ai accès.

----------


## Abzaarg

Je suis vert , il y avait styx.....


Bon vais sur le topic du trade.

----------


## FB74

Prochain HB Monthly:

Hearts of Iron 4
Blackwake
Portal Knights
+ (à venir)

----------


## nova

> Prochain HB Monthly:
> 
> Hearts of Iron 4
> Blackwake
> Portal Knights
> + (à venir)


Pas très bandant tout ca.

----------


## machiavel24

> Pas très bandant tout ca.


Ils auraient pu mettre Prey  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bibik

Comme l'a dit un ami, HoI4 c'est pas mal encore qu'un jeu Paradox sans ses dlc c'est comme une pizza avec juste la pâte.

----------


## Paradox

> Pas très bandant tout ca.


Comme depuis un moment...

----------


## Gloppy

> Pas très bandant tout ca.


Carrément pas ! On est loin des "gros jeux" d'appels de ces derniers mois sur le Monthly... Ça sent la mise en pause... :-/

----------


## Nanaki

Sinon pour ceux qui veulent savoir le contenu du monthly de  ce soir : 
Styx: Shards of Darkness
Yooka-Laylee
Bear With Me - Collector's Edition
Acceleration of SUGURI 2
Subserial Network en humble original

Et bien entendu les 3 jeux révélés depuis un moment 
Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!!
Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth
Destiny 2

----------


## JeP

Ouais ça saoule... Destiny 2 c'était cool, et le early reveal de Cook Served Delicious 2 ça fait bien plaiz... mais il n'y  a quasi aucun reveal d'aujourd'hui qui m'intéresse...

----------


## EternalSun

Si des gens veulent se débarrasser de Styx ou Yooka-Laylee, j'ai des restes d'anciens bundles a echanger en MP!

----------


## FB74

> Pas très bandant tout ca.


La question est de savoir si on sort le goudron et les plumes pour Baalim ou pas.  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai styx en rab... a vos mp

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai styx en rab... a vos mp


Oh le vil !
Attends que je retrouve tes écrits sur le topic des dons pour dénoncer la vente de bundles à la découpe  ::ninja:: 


Deux nouveaux jeux sur le coinshop chrono.gg maus rien de folichon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La question est de savoir si on sort le goudron et les plumes pour Baalim ou pas.


Que dalle. T'es heureux d'avoir destiny2  ::trollface::

----------


## FB74

> Que dalle. T'es heureux d'avoir destiny2


Je n'ai jamais été inscrit au Monthly.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Pas très bandant tout ca.





> La question est de savoir si on sort le goudron et les plumes pour Baalim ou pas.


Ca l'aidera pas à bander  :tired: 
#crosstopic

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Oh le vil !
> Attends que je retrouve tes écrits sur le topic des dons pour dénoncer la vente de bundles à la découpe


A/ J'ai jamais parlé de la vendre
B/ Ces écrits datent d'avant la prise de position de la modération validant la vente à la découpe de bundles caritatifs, depuis je ne respecte plus rien en ces tréfonds 
C/ De toute façon je viens de la donner à un pote IRL que ça intéresse (oui cet odieux connard a des potes)
D/ La réponse D

----------


## PoOpsS

Si quelqu'un ne veut pas de son Yooka-Laylee, je peut lui racheter  :;):

----------


## Stelarc

> C/ De toute façon je viens de la donner à un pote IRL que ça intéresse (oui cet odieux connard a des potes)
> ]


Ce traître à la famille, je demande un ban. ::(:

----------


## Olima

Ah tiens, je l'ai peut être raté mais pas vu passer : *Planescape Torment* est à 4 boules sur steam.  https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...hanced_Edition
Quelqu'un sait ce que vaut cette version ? Sachant que je ne l'ai jamais fait (les crpg sont pas trop mon truc, mais vu la répute de celui-ci, et que je suis bien arrivé à faire Fallout lors d'un event récent, je me dis que s'il y en a un que je dois faire...)

----------


## Baalim

Necropolis brutal edition à 3.77 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/n...brutal-edition


Il me reste encore une invit the crew 2 pour les curieux  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Ah tiens, je l'ai peut être raté mais pas vu passer : *Planescape Torment* est à 4 boules sur steam.  https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...hanced_Edition
> Quelqu'un sait ce que vaut cette version ? Sachant que je ne l'ai jamais fait (les crpg sont pas trop mon truc, mais vu la répute de celui-ci, et que je suis bien arrivé à faire Fallout lors d'un event récent, je me dis que s'il y en a un que je dois faire...)


Pas touche au remaster mais la version original etait bien fichue et bizarre dans mon esprit d'enfant a l'epoque ; en tout cas il s'inscrit bien dans l'epoque Fallout/Baldur's Gate.

----------


## Getz

> Ah tiens, je l'ai peut être raté mais pas vu passer : *Planescape Torment* est à 4 boules sur steam.  https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...hanced_Edition
> Quelqu'un sait ce que vaut cette version ? Sachant que je ne l'ai jamais fait (les crpg sont pas trop mon truc, mais vu la répute de celui-ci, et que je suis bien arrivé à faire Fallout lors d'un event récent, je me dis que s'il y en a un que je dois faire...)


Aucune idée, par contre il y a le test d'Izual dans le numéro 360: https://www.canardpc.com/360/la-fete...hanced-edition

Je peux te l'offrir si tu n'es pas abo, ou chouine sur l'article.

----------


## Olima

Bon la review de RPS a l'air de dire que la version est solide : https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...dition-review/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aucune idée, par contre il y a le test d'Izual dans le numéro 360: https://www.canardpc.com/360/la-fete...hanced-edition
> 
> Je peux te l'offrir si tu n'es pas abo, ou chouine sur l'article.


Ah j'ai filé plusieurs de mes cpc à un pote, et j'ai plus le 360 on dirait. Si tu peux me filer l'article, ça serait cool oui  :;):

----------


## Getz

> Ah j'ai filé plusieurs de mes cpc à un pote, et j'ai plus le 360 on dirait. Si tu peux me filer l'article, ça serait cool oui


C'est envoyé  :;):

----------


## Olima

Merci beaucoup !  :;): 

(ah oui ok, je me rappelle du test maintenant... un peu court, pas le meilleur papier d'Izual que j'aime beaucoup en général, mais bon, il confirme que c'est la meilleure version jouable de ce classique, il n'y avait peut être pas grand chose d'autre à dire en effet)

----------


## Baalim

Everspace à 10.07 € pour les abonnés Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/everspace

Allez, les gens, on clique sur mon lien de parrainage... j'ai besoin de brouzoufs  :Vibre: 



L'infâââââme est pris la main dans le sac !  ::trollface:: 




> Styx 2 à echanger, voire vendre. A qui veut !


En fait, réponse E:

----------


## Kohtsaro

> ...
> *Tandis que les crevards* iront quémander sur le topic [/B]





> Everspace à 10.07 € pour les abonnés Humble
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/everspace
> 
> *Allez, les gens, on clique sur mon lien de parrainage... j'ai besoin de brouzoufs*


Fixed  :;):

----------


## Zodex

Pour les amateurs de J-RPG, les 2 *Fairy Fencer F* et leurs DLC les DLC de ADF sont à 4.50€ sur Fanatical :

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...encer-f-bundle

C'est un site légal basé en GB et qui achète ses clefs directement aux éditeurs (je précise car je suis moi-même plutôt pointilleux sur la question).

(J'avais abandonné ce jeu sur console à cause du fait qu'il tournait à un taux d'images par seconde assez scandaleux, mais là ça me tente pas mal).

----------


## Baalim

Dying Light (sans the following) à 10.19 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dying-light

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les amateurs de J-RPG, les 2 *Fairy Fencer F* et leurs DLC les DLC de ADF sont à 4.50€ sur Fanatical :
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...encer-f-bundle
> 
> C'est un site légal basé en GB et qui achète ses clefs directement aux éditeurs (je précise car je suis moi-même plutôt pointilleux sur la question).
> 
> (J'avais abandonné ce jeu sur console à cause du fait qu'il tournait à un taux d'images par seconde assez scandaleux, mais là ça me tente pas mal).



Fairy Fencer (1er du nom) tourne nickel sur pc mais vu la misère à l'écran, le contraire aurait été un peu honteux.



Regions of Ruin à 2.25 € avec le code JUNE25
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ns-of-ruin-pc/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ce traître à la famille, je demande un ban.


En fait le pote a pris le bundle, il a donc déjà le jeu... retour au trade !

----------


## Baalim

Redeemer à 8.70 € avec le code voidu15 (et 2.25 % de cashback igraal)
https://www.voidu.com/en/redeemer


Vu la gueule du jeu, vu le titre, je soupçonne l'auteur de troller les acheteurs  :Facepalm: 
Intelligence: Anime girls : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...e_Anime_girls/

----------


## h0verfly

Quelqu'un a déjà test Blackwake? Je suis en manque de pirates, mais j'ai des doutes quant au fait de prendre le monthly juste pour lui...

----------


## FB74

> Quelqu'un a déjà test Blackwake? *Je suis en manque de pirates*, mais j'ai des doutes quant au fait de prendre le monthly juste pour lui...


Ecris à Monsieur Cacao.  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## h0verfly

> Ecris à Monsieur Cacao.


Je crois que j'ai pas compris...  ::unsure::

----------


## FB74

> Je crois que j'ai pas compris...


Tu es trop jeune Padawan.  :Cigare: 





A gauche, Monsieur Cacao, l'original (et origine du pseudo).  :Indeed:

----------


## h0verfly

Je suis trop jeune et de trop bon goût aussi je pense...

----------


## banditbandit

La cible idéale....  ::O:   ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Quelqu'un a déjà test Blackwake? Je suis en manque de pirates, mais j'ai des doutes quant au fait de prendre le monthly juste pour lui...


Quand je l ai testé y a un ou deux mois, c'était un désastre. Mais comme il est en Early Access tu trouveras bien un fanboy pour te dire que c'est génialement ludique de tourner en rond sur un pont de bois avec des ploucs randoms qui s'entretuent ou veulent absolument tester la portée maximale des boulets en ratant le navire adverse pendant 40 minutes. 
Après si tu as une dizaine de potes IRL accros au fait de tirer des boulets pendant des heures et que vous avez les mêmes dispos pour jouer...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je suis trop jeune et de trop bon goût aussi je pense...


Ah non, c'est le seul bon film de pirates.

----------


## Gordor

Blackwake est très sympa, surtout avec plein d’amis. Est ce qu’il vaut le bundle ? Je sais pas

----------


## FB74

> Je suis trop jeune et de trop bon goût aussi je pense...


Bien, MP envoyé à Monsieur Cacao pour lui dire que tu ne le trouves pas à ton goût.  :Indeed: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## machiavel24

> Ah non, c'est le seul bon film de pirates.


Mais non, il y a :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

The princess bride> all.

----------


## pipoop

Comme sous titre vous auriez pu lui mettre : grenouille

----------


## Eradan

> The princess bride> all.


Putain quelle merde. J'ai lu et entendu plein de potes à travers le monde le citer en long, en large et en travers, et vanter ses mérites. Donc je l'ai regardé.

Une putain de purge, incohérente et mal jouée.

----------


## fletch2099

> Putain quelle merde. J'ai lu et entendu plein de potes à travers le monde le citer en long, en large et en travers, et vanter ses mérites. Donc je l'ai regardé.
> 
> Une putain de purge, incohérente et mal jouée.


arf mais... laisse moi deviner, tu as six doigts a une main toi!

----------


## Maalak

Moi, c'était celui-là dans ma jeunesse  ::cry::  :

----------


## Baalim

Burly men at sea: 4$
https://chrono.gg/

Et Pirates, c'est génial  ::wub::

----------


## Mamadou

::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> https://www.cine974.com/images/affic...s-vsz3gUxQ.jpg


Il a une suite celui là, elle est moins bien  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Quelqu'un a déjà test Blackwake? Je suis en manque de pirates, mais j'ai des doutes quant au fait de prendre le monthly juste pour lui...


C'est tout pourri.

----------


## odji

pour ceux qui l'ont raté a l'epoque chez IG, il y a encore les Larry avec -33% de reduc chez otaku: https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/assemble-1   (Using the coupon *happydeal*)

----------


## fletch2099

> pour ceux qui l'ont raté a l'epoque chez IG, il y a encore les Larry avec -33% de reduc chez otaku: https://www.otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/assemble-1   (Using the coupon *happydeal*)


Merci de ne pas polluer le topic des films de pirates!  ::ninja::

----------


## Kargadum

Pour le coup je vais délaisser mon backlog pour regarder les pirates de polanski.  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Starbound vient de passer à -40% sur Steam, 8,39 €.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/211820/Starbound/

J'hésite.

----------


## Dicentim

> Pour le coup je vais délaisser mon backlog pour regarder les pirates de polanski.


De Polanski le pédophile...  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

Si vous n'en avez pas déjà acheté quatre ou cinq exemplaires, *GTA V* est à 15 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gran...ar-key--2625-1

*Toy soldiers complete* à 2.55 € avec le code JUNE25
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...iers-complete/

*Borderlands the pre-sequel* à 6.66 € avec le code voidu15
https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands-the-pre-sequel

*Subsiege*, 4.20 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-SUBSIEGE/subsiege

A ma connaissance, toujours pas de mode solo.

----------


## Ouamdu

> *Borderlands the pre-sequel* à 6.66 € avec le code voidu15
> https://www.voidu.com/en/borderlands-the-pre-sequel


Et le season pass à 10 euroboules.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Si vous n'en avez pas déjà acheté quatre ou cinq exemplaires, *GTA V* est à 15 €


Rien dit... C'est sur qu'avec le réseau du boulot, le site allait être bloqué.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si vous n'en avez pas déjà acheté quatre ou cinq exemplaires, *GTA V* est à 15 €
> https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/gran...ar-key--2625-1


Très tentant à ce prix-là, mais il faut que je me rappelle combien de jeux j'ai en cours et combien de temps j'ai pour jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## fletch2099

clé social club par contre

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> clé social club par contre


Le truc qui rend galère le modding même si c'est pour jouer solo ? 
Je suis tenté pour le voir tourner sur pc, d'un autre côté je l'ai fait sur 360 et le multi ne m'intéresse pas. Mais je l'ai jamais vu à tel prix.

----------


## Darth

Pour le coup c'est plutot le mutli qui m'interesserait, mais si le modding c'est la daube avec une clef social club plutot que steam alors je passe.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a moyen de jouer à GTA via Steam SANS utiliser le Social Club ? J'en doute, j'en mettrais la main de Baalim à couper. Ou au feu. Enfin faites-en ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Baalim

> Y a moyen de jouer à GTA via Steam SANS utiliser le Social Club ? J'en doute, j'en mettrais la main de Baalim à couper. Ou au feu. Enfin faites-en ce que vous voulez.


Sale type  :Emo: 


Sinon, oui, c'est nécessaire, au moins pour l'installation, le premier lancement et le online.
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc...d-Theft-Auto-V

----------


## Stelarc

> Le truc qui rend galère le modding même si c'est pour jouer solo ? 
> Je suis tenté pour le voir tourner sur pc, d'un autre côté je l'ai fait sur 360 et le multi ne m'intéresse pas. Mais je l'ai jamais vu à tel prix.


La version Steam doit aussi utiliser Rockstar truc... Pour les mods, le plus simple est d'installer le jeu deux fois. Une version normale pour le multi et une autre _moddée_.

----------


## jujupatate

> Le truc qui rend galère le modding même si c'est pour jouer solo ? 
> Je suis tenté pour le voir tourner sur pc, d'un autre côté je l'ai fait sur 360 et le multi ne m'intéresse pas. Mais je l'ai jamais vu à tel prix.


J'ai une version Rockstar Social Club et aucun souci pour modder le solo tout en ayant le multi opérationnel (le mod manager gère ça presque tout seul).  :;): 

Foncez!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

patate  ::lol:: 

Tu conseilles quoi comme mods ? J'ai pas encore pris le temps de me pencher là-dessus

----------


## odji

IG lundi 50:
https://www.indiegala.com/monday-motivational-bundle-50

2-3 titres sympas?

----------


## jujupatate

Ca fait un moment que je n'y ai pas touché mais comme ça de tête :

-LSPDFR : Mod Police plutôt bien fait et qui a du beaucoup s'améliorer depuis mon test. Accès au commissariat/contrôle du traffic/Arrestation de suspect/etc...

-Trucking Missions Camion pouet pouet

-Open Interiors Débloque l'accès à plein de bâtiments supplémentaires. Nécessaire pour pas mal de mods qui rajoutent des missions (raids sur les HQ des gangs par exemple)

-Working Restaurants Un cheeseburger et un Sprunk s'il vous plait.

-Simple Passenger  Permet de monter dans les véhicules des PNJ comme passager, fonctionne comme les taxis avec waypoints et tout.

J'avais pas trop touché au visuel parce que ma config de l'époque l'aurait pas supporté, je vais surement m'y remettre et tester le Natural Vision remastered qui a l'air denvoyer du paté.

Après, comme d'hab, tu as tout et n'importe quoi, du remplacement de véhicules/panneaux de pubs/etc... par du réél, des mods de superhéros histoire de tout péter dans la ville, des Star Destoyer, ad nauseam

Jette un œil LÀ ça te donnera une idée.

Et toujours les outils habituels pour gérer les mods et insérer les scripts : ScriptHook, OpenIV, Native Traine, Mod Manager.

----------


## Zodex

> Et le season pass à 10 euroboules.


Y'a eu des extensions sur Pre-Sequel ? Des nouveaux persos, des trucs comme ça ?

----------


## Ouamdu

> Y'a eu des extensions sur Pre-Sequel ? Des nouveaux persos, des trucs comme ça ?


*Pack Double du Beau Jack*
Incarnez le tyran-en-devenir aussi déjanté qu'irrésistible... ou du moins son double. Avec le pack Double du Beau Jack, usez de vos charmes et tout simplement de votre belle gueule pour arriver à vos fins avec vos ennemis. Ou remettez-les à leur place avec vos inimitables mots d'esprit. Ou tuez-les. Ça marche bien aussi.

*Pack d’amélioration Chasseur de l’Arche ultime : l’assaut de l’Holodôme*
Dans ce tout nouveau scénario, les Chasseurs de l'Arche Axton et Gaige rejoignent l'histoire avec l'assaut de l'Holodôme, une nouvelle arène qui oppose les joueurs à des vagues d'ennemis et de boss. Tandis que les Chasseurs de l'Arche vétérans rejoignent le reste de l'équipe au QG des Détrousseurs Écarlates et apprennent ce qu'il s'est passé, les joueurs devront affronter certains des ennemis les plus puissants du jeu pour gagner des armes et de l'équipement hors pair ainsi que des apparences et des visages inédits !

En bonus, ce téléchargement comprend aussi le pack Améliorations Chasseur Ultime, qui augmente le niveau maximal et permet à vos personnages de gagner 10 niveaux supplémentaires ainsi que 10 nouveaux points de compétence !

*Pack Baronne Lady Hammerlock*
Faites la connaissance de la soeur de Sir Hammerlock, la baronne Aurélia ! La froideur incarnée, sa compétence d'action ""Glacé jusqu'aux os"" inflige une quantité hallucinante de dégâts de glace aux créatures vindicatives d'Elpis. Elle peut également transformer ses coéquipiers en serviteur grâce à son arborescence Aristocratie à contrat. Rien n'effraie cette aristocrate au coeur de glace !

*Voyage claptastique et pack d'amélioration Chasseur de l'Arche ultime 2*
Dans cette campagne additionnelle, Jack numérise les Chasseurs de l'Arche pour les envoyer trouver un code mystérieux à l'intérieur de l'esprit de Claptrap, d'où ils devront ressortir avant de sombrer dans la folie. Nos anti-héros devront affronter le logiciel malveillant de Claptrap et des représentations numériques de son écrasante solitude ! Ce pack augmente aussi la limite de niveau de 10.

----------


## Darth

> Ca fait un moment que je n'y ai pas touché mais comme ça de tête :
> 
> -LSPDFR : Mod Police plutôt bien fait et qui a du beaucoup s'améliorer depuis mon test. Accès au commissariat/contrôle du traffic/Arrestation de suspect/etc...
> 
> -Trucking Missions Camion pouet pouet
> 
> -Open Interiors Débloque l'accès à plein de bâtiments supplémentaires. Nécessaire pour pas mal de mods qui rajoutent des missions (raids sur les HQ des gangs par exemple)
> 
> -Working Restaurants Un cheeseburger et un Sprunk s'il vous plait.
> ...


Merci pour toutes les infos, je pense craquer pour le fun.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Jette un œil LÀ ça te donnera une idée.


Merci mon copain je vais regarder ça  :;):  La 1080 devrait bien se décrasser avec Natural Vision remastered  :Bave:

----------


## Darth

C'est vrai que natural vision a l'air franchement sympathique pour le coup. J'espère que la ptite 1060 fera tourner ça proprement.

Sinon cross topic que j'aime pas trop faire mais comme c'est juste le tarif d'un humble monthly, je me dis que si vous voulez financer un ptit mois tranquille, vous pouvez visiter mon petit topac où *je recrute des gens: ici*

----------


## talouche

*Xenonauts* gratuit sur GOG

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Sunless Sea offert sur GoG pour 5€ dépensés pendant leurs soldes, RIME pour 20€, et Xenonauts offert sans conditions.

Plus l'ajout de nouveaux jeux sur GoG connect:




> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs 	
> Banished 	
> FTL: Faster Than Light 	
> Grim Dawn 	
> Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number 	
> Jotun: Valhalla Edition 	
> Kingdom: New Lands 	
> Legend of Grimrock 	
> Omerta - City of Gangsters 	
> ...


Kingdom New Lands n'a pas l'air de vouloir synchro chez moi par contre :/

----------


## Kargadum

> Sunless Sea offert sur GoG pour 5€ dépensés pendant leurs soldes, RIME pour 20€, et Xenonauts offert sans conditions.
> 
> Plus l'ajout de nouveaux jeux sur GoG connect:
> 
> 
> 
> Kingdom New Lands n'a pas l'air de vouloir synchro chez moi par contre :/


Idem. Mais vive GoG!

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ca a fonctionné avec une seconde synchro pour Kingdom si ca ne passe pas du premier coup.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> De Polanski le pédophile...


Qu'il mérite d'être jugé ne retire en rien à la qualité de chefs-d’œuvre (dans des genres très différents) comme Pirates, Chinatown, Le Bal des Vampires, Rosemary's Baby, Lune de Fiel...

----------


## Maalak

C'est toute la difficulté de séparer une œuvre artistique de son auteur, comme l'écrivain Céline dans un autre genre (y'aurait largement de quoi lancer un débat du lundi sur ce genre de truc).

Par contre, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les bons plans.  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

Bon plan pour lancer un débat de merde et faire une combo antisémitisme/racisme/place des femmes dans la société ?  ::P:

----------


## fletch2099

> *Xenonauts* gratuit sur GOG


Et en plus on a 30 jours pour se faire rembourser si ça ne nous plait pas ^^

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est toute la difficulté de séparer une œuvre artistique de son auteur, comme l'écrivain Céline dans un autre genre (y'aurait largement de quoi lancer un débat du lundi sur ce genre de truc).
> 
> Par contre, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les bons plans.


Y a aucun problème à séparer une œuvre de son auteur, le problème vient justement au contraire des gens qui essaient de rendre les deux indissociables.

C'est tout aussi stupide de chercher à interdire une œuvre parce que son auteur a commis un crime que de chercher à l'absoudre parce qu'il aura crée une œuvre superbe.

----------


## mcgrill

> Bon plan pour lancer un débat de merde et faire une combo antisémitisme/racisme/place des femmes *enfants* dans la société ?


J'ai édité ton post, tu ne suivais apparement pas.



25% sur GMG:
JUNE25

----------


## Magnarrok

Owlboy à son prix le plus bas jamais vu sur ITAD à 12,19€ !  ::wub::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Change tes lunettes, y a trois mois il était à moins de 10€ dans un bundle mensuel bien connu. 
 ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Déso mais je suis pas abonné !  ::'(:

----------


## odji

plugin an digital chez groupees, dispo demain:
https://groupees.com/vip5

----------


## Olima

> Déso mais je suis pas abonné !


Il est possible de ne prendre qu'un mois  :;): 
(D'ailleurs au passage, c'est ce que j'ai fait, et je suis un peu déçu par le jeu je dois dire... Par contre c'est un plaisir certain pour les yeux, rien à dire là dessus)

----------


## Magnarrok

Ah mais moi j'adore je l'ai pris y'a un bout de temps. Il est pas trop difficile et c'est parfait pour moi  ::o: . Juste que je trouvais le prix sympa.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Kingdom New Lands n'a pas l'air de vouloir synchro chez moi par contre :/


C'est bizarre je n'ai pas Omerta dans la liste que je vois sur GoG.
Après c'est pas le jeu que je compte refaire ou garder en DRM-free...

----------


## Kaede

ITAD mentionne également les bundles, giveaways, etc. en bas de la page d'historique de prix.

----------


## Bentic

> C'est bizarre je n'ai pas Omerta dans la liste que je vois sur GoG.
> Après c'est pas le jeu que je compte refaire ou garder en DRM-free...


Il a dû être retiré, il n'a pas été mentionné dans le post du groupe Steam GOG Connect. Mais il y était tout à l'heure.

J'ai remarqué les fois précédentes que certains jeux disparaissent pendant l'offre. Peut-être un nombre plus limité que d'autres, je ne sais pas trop comment ils négocient ça.
Je ne me souviens par contre plus qu'il y ait eu des jeux rajoutés pendant une même offre. Ça a déjà été le cas, pour ceux qui s'en rappelleraient éventuellement ?

----------


## Zodex

> *Pack Double du Beau Jack*
> Incarnez le tyran-en-devenir aussi déjanté qu'irrésistible... ou du moins son double. Avec le pack Double du Beau Jack, usez de vos charmes et tout simplement de votre belle gueule pour arriver à vos fins avec vos ennemis. Ou remettez-les à leur place avec vos inimitables mots d'esprit. Ou tuez-les. Ça marche bien aussi.
> 
> *Pack d’amélioration Chasseur de l’Arche ultime : l’assaut de l’Holodôme*
> Dans ce tout nouveau scénario, les Chasseurs de l'Arche Axton et Gaige rejoignent l'histoire avec l'assaut de l'Holodôme, une nouvelle arène qui oppose les joueurs à des vagues d'ennemis et de boss. Tandis que les Chasseurs de l'Arche vétérans rejoignent le reste de l'équipe au QG des Détrousseurs Écarlates et apprennent ce qu'il s'est passé, les joueurs devront affronter certains des ennemis les plus puissants du jeu pour gagner des armes et de l'équipement hors pair ainsi que des apparences et des visages inédits !
> 
> En bonus, ce téléchargement comprend aussi le pack Améliorations Chasseur Ultime, qui augmente le niveau maximal et permet à vos personnages de gagner 10 niveaux supplémentaires ainsi que 10 nouveaux points de compétence !
> 
> *Pack Baronne Lady Hammerlock*
> ...


Merci, j'étais passé à coté de ça, je ne sais même pas comment.

----------


## Baalim

Ni no kuni 2 à 30€ sur ps4 chez boulanger.
Faut pas chercher.

https://www.boulanger.com/ref/1103677

----------


## aggelon

Je venais pour signaler plein de bons plans, mais je suis clairement en retard  ::P: 




> Starbound vient de passer à -40% sur Steam, 8,39 €.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/211820/Starbound/
> 
> J'hésite.


Bah... pour le prix, je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui vois; mais c'est clairement un très bon jeu !
De l'explo, du craft (y compris les armes et vêtements), tu peux faire ta cabane dans les arbres/ton gratte-ciel/ton abri anti-atomique ou simplement bivouaquer au clair de lune, cultiver ton potager, cuisiner, faire du commerce, de la liberté dans la manière de jouer, façon Terraria si tu le souhaites, ou plus galactique si tu veux, plein de sens différents vers lesquels partir, une story que tu n'es obligé de suivre si tu veux jouer en bac à sable, et plein de quêtes annexes facultatives, de l'humour... et encore sans plein de trucs que je n'ai pas à l'esprit  ::): 
Là j'ai fait une pause bien que je n'ai pas beaucoup d'heures de jeu parce que j'en suis à un stade où je me suis inscrit à une espèce de traque à la Predator en free-style mais où on ne peut malheureusement pas sauvegarder n'importe quand, et comme j'ai un planning plutôt chaotique, il faut que j'arrive à me mettre tranquille au calme un moment pour pouvoir y avancer...

PS:  je crois qu'il était passé en bundle un peu avant Noël, c'est là que je l'avais récupéré en faisant du trade

----------


## Baalim

Solde Devolver avec quelques prix intéressants :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...digital-sale/?

Dragodino, Anarcute et Pankapu complete confirmés dans le prochain groupees à tarif "bobo"
https://groupees.com/vip5

----------


## Vaykadji

Rime à 17.50€ (-50%) sur Gamersgate. 

Sauf que moi, j'achète pas, parce qu'il est à 14.99$ pour les z'américains, ce qui fait 12 euroboules. Même en ajoutant une TVA, on n'arrive pas à 17.50, donc ça pue.

----------


## Mastaba

Et puis surtout Rime est refilé sur gog pour 4.09€ d'achats...

----------


## Hankh

> Et puis surtout Rime est refilé sur gog pour 4.09€ d'achats...


Non à 16€19 d'achats, à 4.09€ c'est Sunless Sea.

----------


## Mastaba

Ah oui en effet c'est moins intéressant.  ::):

----------


## odji

Good Boy Bundle 2
https://www.dogebundle.com/?page=bundle&id=23

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah mais moi j'adore je l'ai pris y'a un bout de temps. Il est pas trop difficile et c'est parfait pour moi . Juste que je trouvais le prix sympa.


Je plaisantais, hors bundle il semble en effet que ce soit son prix le plus bas.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Solde Devolver avec quelques prix intéressants :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...digital-sale/?
> 
> Dragodino, Anarcute et Pankapu complete confirmés dans le prochain groupees à tarif "bobo"
> https://groupees.com/vip5


Très sympa Anarcute!

----------


## Baalim

Warhammer sanctus reach à 7€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/wa...-sanctus-reach

Sorcery Saga: Curse of the Great Curry God sort des années plus (trop ?) Tard sur steam avec une belle réduction puisqu'il est à 10€ pour la semaine de lancement.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...eat_Curry_God/

Beyond good & evil 1.25€
https://store.ubi.com/fr/beyond-good...0458b470a.html

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

2 oldies à historical low et moins d'un euro sur GOG :

Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri™ Planetary Pack à 0.79 Euro

Theme hospital à 0.79 Euro

Comment ça il est pas frais mon poisson !

----------


## Magnarrok

Laul ! t'as oublié Nox à 0,79 €

----------


## Adu

> Laul ! t'as oublié Nox à 0,79 €


Que de souvenirs sur NoX  ::wub::

----------


## Galgu

Merci javais pas vu les soldes GOG.

Jai craqué j'ai acheté :

Dungeon keeper Gold
Dungeon keeper 2
Nox
Theme hospital
Neverwinter Nights 2 Complete
Vampire®: The Masquerade - Bloodlines™

et pour mes achats GOG m'a offert : Sunless Sea (que je connais pas)

----------


## Adu

Et qui est très bon ! (mais très verbeux en Anglais très soutenu)

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

> Laul ! t'as oublié Nox à 0,79 €


J'avoue que j'ai oublié parce que je ne connais pas ...  ::unsure:: 
Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler et c'est bizarre parce que cela a l'air bien.

autre oldie que je voulais quand j'étais petit mais maintenant c'est moins sûr : Corsairs Gold à 0.89

Et pour les stratèges radin à 1 Euro et 89 centimes vous pouvez avoir : Ultimate General: Gettysburg

----------


## Magnarrok

Bah Nox c'était une petite bouffée d'air frais à l'époque des jeux à la Diablo. Mais une sortie un peu trop discrète je pense.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est toute la difficulté de séparer une œuvre artistique de son auteur


C'est surtout toute la difficulte de separer un auteur en tant qu'auteur et une personne en tant que telle.

----------


## Baalim

Agents of Mayhem à 6.29 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/agents-of-mayhem

Promo UBI :
https://store.ubi.com/fr/e3-sale/pc-download

Avec notamment the division à 10 € et ACO origins à 30 €

C'est peut être le moment de jouer à vos jeux et de dégainer les points ubi  ::siffle::

----------


## Maalak

> C'est surtout toute la difficulte de separer un auteur en tant qu'auteur et une personne en tant que telle.


Ca ne veut rien dire, mais tu as trouvé que ça faisait bien, c'est ça ?  ::):

----------


## Wolverine

*Immortal Redneck* sur  chrono.gg à *8$*

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est surtout toute la difficulte de separer un auteur en tant qu'auteur et une personne en tant que telle.


C'est pas faux.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bah... pour le prix, je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui vois; mais c'est clairement un très bon jeu !
> De l'explo, du craft (y compris les armes et vêtements), tu peux faire ta cabane dans les arbres/ton gratte-ciel/ton abri anti-atomique ou simplement bivouaquer au clair de lune, ...


Merci. Il me tente bien, j'aime beaucoup terraria... d'un autre côté, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire grand chose dans ce dernier.
Toute cette liberté me fascine et me donne envie, et me faut aussi peur de ne pas vraiment réussir quoi faire. C'est en ce sens que Starbound pourrait m'apporter, il a une histoire.




> Et qui est très bon ! (mais très verbeux en Anglais très soutenu)


Sunless Sea oui c'est ce qui m'a retenu de l'acheter (j'ai pu le tester un week end), même en étant d'un niveau correct voire bon en anglais, faut s'accrocher. Par contre ça doit bien faire progresser.
Donc là avec l'offre GoG je n'hésite pas, je vais bien trouver 4 € à y dépenser pour l'avoir.

----------


## Supergounou

*Not-a-Metroidvania bundle*:
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Metroidvania/

 ::w00t::

----------


## Eskimon

Corsairs <3

J'ai passé tellement de temps ado dessus. Mais je fus déçu ensuite, j'ai du pété le CD car il voulait plus marcher  ::(: 

Ca tourne bien ce genre de vieux truc sur un windows 10 ?

----------


## Paradox

> Ca ne veut rien dire, mais tu as trouvé que ça faisait bien, c'est ça ?


Nope : tu peux avoir une personne qui est tres bonne dans ce qu'elle fait et etre une personne horrible dans la sphere prive.

----------


## FB74

*Daedalic Bundle*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/daedalic-2018-bundle

Je pense à prendre le 3ème palier, ne serait-ce que pour Blades of the Shogun et pour Bounty Train.

----------


## Baalim

Plugin digital bundle chez groupees
https://groupees.com/vip5

2 paliers... Dont un à 15$
J'ai enfin pu claquer mon Johnny's antimatter coin  ::lol::

----------


## Abzaarg

> *Daedalic Bundle*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/daedalic-2018-bundle
> 
> Je pense à prendre le 3ème palier, ne serait-ce que pour Blades of the Shogun et pour Bounty Train.


Tres bon Bundle, j'ai  quasi tout sauf anna quest et bounty train qui m'interesse.

----------


## FB74

Baalim, années 70:



 ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

::XD:: 




> Merci. Il me tente bien, j'aime beaucoup terraria... d'un autre côté, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire grand chose dans ce dernier.
> Toute cette liberté me fascine et me donne envie, et me faut aussi peur de ne pas vraiment réussir quoi faire. C'est en ce sens que Starbound pourrait m'apporter, il a une histoire.


Oui, je suis exactement comme toi: j'ai besoin de sens, de buts  ::):  Là il y en a, et un plus il y a une histoire et des quêtes !  ::):

----------


## Kargadum

Je suis intéressé par Witch it! du deuxième palier. Si quelqu'un veut se partager le palier 2 du humble bundle, qu'il me fasse signe!

----------


## JanSolo

J'ai pris le dernier palier du Daedelic Bundle pour Shadow et Bounty Train.
Pour les autres clés, si il y a des intéressés on voit ça par MP.

----------


## nova

> Plugin digital bundle chez groupees
> https://groupees.com/vip5
> 
> 2 paliers... Dont un à 15$
> J'ai enfin pu claquer mon Johnny's antimatter coin


Pas mal ce bundle, ya au moins un jeu par palier que j'ai pas (et j'ai aucun du dernier).

----------


## Baalim

Fighting fantasy legends sort en f2p sur steam avec bloodbones gratos :

https://steamcommunity.com/games/856...30881825510029

Drifting lands à 6.45€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...rifting_Lands/

Princess remedy in a heap of trouble à 0.43€
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ap_of_Trouble/

Hump day bundle :
https://www.indiegala.com/hump-day-steam-bundle-57
Et ça n'a pas l'air fameux à première vue.

Totally accurate battleground gratos si vous le récupérez dans les 100 heures !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Battlegrounds/

----------


## MeL

Question de noob pour Totally et Fighting : c'est normal que le jeu doive être installé sans juste figurer dans ta liste de jeu et qu'une fois désinstallé il en disparaisse ?
Ca m'a déjà fait ça avec Bear with me.

----------


## Magnarrok

Pour ceusses qui ont acheté Nox sur GoG et qui veulent le passer en FR (qui a existé à l'époque de sa sortie commerciale!) un mec a créer un patch pour vous (et moi  ::o: ) :

https://www.gog.com/forum/nox/french_version

Voilà !

----------


## Bentic

> Question de noob pour Totally et Fighting : c'est normal que le jeu doive être installé sans juste figurer dans ta liste de jeu et qu'une fois désinstallé il en disparaisse ?
> Ca m'a déjà fait ça avec Bear with me.


Apparemment, ils l'ont configuré en F2P (TABG) pour le moment, c'est pour ça qu'il ne s'ajoute pas directement à la bibliothèque.
Il faut le télécharger, le garder, et normalement ça devrait être bon au moment où il passera payant.
(il apparaît normalement déjà dans les licences (gratuite dans ce cas-ci) ajoutées au compte, mais je ne sais pas si ça a une quelconque influence)

Minecraft version boîte sur Switch disponible en précommande sur Amazon à €24,99. 						
Je ne sais pas s'il y a mieux.

----------


## mcgrill

Totally Accurate Battlegrounds gratuit:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Battlegrounds/
Free forever if you get the game in the first 100 hours!

----------


## Oldnoobie

NotAccurate/10

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Not-a-Metroidvania bundle*:
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl..._Metroidvania/


C'est quoi ce tarif abusé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

Curve& mix rebundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ick-mix-bundle

----------


## lustucuit

> Drifting lands à 6.45€
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...rifting_Lands/


Mercipour le plan, j’ai craqué du coup...

----------


## Baalim

> Mercipour le plan, j’ai craqué du coup...


Ouais, moi aussi  :Emo: 
 et à l'instant pour outcast second contact à 18.89€ chez gog.  :Facepalm: 

Je vous laisse, j'ai un banquier très mécontent au téléphone.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est quoi ce tarif abusé ?


On s'en moque, il a le meilleur nom au monde  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

Dans un genre assez semblable à slay the spire, et moche tout pareil, monster slayer est à 3$

https://chrono.gg/

----------


## odji

fortified offert jusqu'au 8 juin:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/334210/Fortified/

----------


## FB74

> fortified offert jusqu'au 8 juin:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/334210/Fortified/


Sympa.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> fortified offert jusqu'au 8 juin:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/334210/Fortified/


Argh, j'ai tradé comme un porc pour le récupérer sur barter  :Facepalm:

----------


## FB74

> Argh, j'ai tradé comme un porc pour le récupérer sur barter


 :haha:

----------


## Eradan

> Minecraft version boîte sur Switch disponible en précommande sur Amazon à €24,99. 						
> Je ne sais pas s'il y a mieux.


C'est le prix de base du jeu depuis le rachat par Microsoft.

----------


## Bentic

> Argh, j'ai tradé comme un porc pour le récupérer sur barter





> 


Surtout qu'il a été offert sur le Humble Store fin mai rien qu'en visitant le site pendant le rappel des soldes de printemps  :haha: 



> C'est le prix de base du jeu depuis le rachat par Microsoft.


Sur PC, oui, là c'est la version boîte sur Switch. J'ai vu €29,99 sur l'eShop ou sur Fnac.com (ou €28,49 sur Fnac Belgique).

----------


## Jughurta

*Zombie Night Terror* à 1.51€ avec le code VOIDU15.

Il y a peut-être d'autres trucs cool mais le site déconne, je n'arrive pas à classer les jeux par prix ou par quoique ce soit d'ailleurs.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Merci javais pas vu les soldes GOG.
> 
> Jai craqué j'ai acheté :
> *Theme hospital*


Et maintenant que tu as une copie du jeu, pour y jouer sur un écran de 2018 avec un minimum de confort (zoom à la molette, support des hautes résolutions et écrans larges, etc...) il faut installer *CorsixTH*.

----------


## Baalim

Pour les amateurs, promo bd demat chez bamboo
https://www.izneo.com/fr/evenement/4...061ad-45835357

https://bdbuzz.net/shop/recherche?Ca...+20+ans+Bamboo

Un bundle manga assez dantesque chea kodanshka / humble

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/m...kodansha-books


Vu sur le topic steam :

https://steamcommunity.com/games/593...76116200553082





> So we ended up going back to one of the principles in the forefront of our minds when we started Steam, and more recently as we worked on Steam Direct to open up the Store to many more developers: Valve shouldn't be the ones deciding this. If you're a player, we shouldn't be choosing for you what content you can or can't buy. If you're a developer, we shouldn't be choosing what content you're allowed to create. Those choices should be yours to make. Our role should be to provide systems and tools to support your efforts to make these choices for yourself, and to help you do it in a way that makes you feel comfortable.


En résumé, steam renonce à tout contrôle sur les jeux vendus.

Ça vaut pour les jeux à contenu érotique comme pour les jeux violents mais ça vaudra très vraisemblablement pour les jeux finis.à la pisse.

----------


## Jughurta

L'argent n'a pas d'odeur du côté de Valve, pas franchement une nouveauté.

----------


## Baalim

En voici un qui a l'air assez étrange pour être enchanté par la décision de valve.



https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Explorer_Plus/

----------


## madgic

Ca veut dire que les patchs pour vn pourront être directement dans les jeux  ::o:   ::ninja:: 

Et dire qu'il y a quelques semaines, ils ont failli disparaître de Steam...

----------


## Maalak

Mouais, enfin s'il y a des jeux bien polémiques (un jeu néo-nazi par exemple), je doute qu'ils ne fassent rien quand même.

----------


## Wolverine

A mon avis, c'est moins une question de pognon qu'une question de se dédouaner de toute responsabilité sur le contenu fourni et ne plus s'impliquer dans les "scandales" du genre un "shooter scolaire"sur Steam.

----------


## maxtidus10

Ca leur permet les 2 : ils gagnent plus de frics et ils ont moins de boulot de modération et de contrôle... Autant dire tout benef pour eux... Tant qu'ils ont ce quasi monopole du moins, viendez sur GoG^^

----------


## Hilikkus

> Ca leur permet les 2 : ils gagnent plus de frics et ils ont moins de boulot de modération et de contrôle... Autant dire tout benef pour eux... Tant qu'ils ont ce quasi monopole du moins, *viendez sur GoG*^^


 ::o:  Mais que fait la police Gordor ?

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Au moins ils assument jusqu'au bout leur politique libéraliste.  :Cigare: 

Très sincèrement vu tout ce qu'ils laissaient déjà passer (pour seulement 100$ de frais d'inscription) je pensais que c'était déjà le cas. 
J'ai en tête shower with your dad, rock simulator, ou encore des vn auxquels il suffit d'ajouter un patch très facilement trouvable. 

C'est dommage pour les jeux indés de qualité qui vont mécaniquement perdre en visibilité, vu que steam aura bientôt autant de jeux que le play store de google ...

----------


## talouche

> C'est dommage pour les jeux indés de qualité qui vont mécaniquement perdre en visibilité, vu que steam aura bientôt autant de jeux que le play store de google ...


On va pas refaire le coup de l'indiepocalypse, si?  ::):

----------


## Stelarc

> Au moins ils assument jusqu'au bout leur politique libéraliste.


Ils se complaisent surtout.

----------


## Paradox

> L'argent n'a pas d'odeur du côté de Valve, pas franchement une nouveauté.


Je pense que c'est moins une question d'argent que de ne pas vouloir avoir une epee de Damocles supplementaire au-dessus de la tete, en devant jouer les gendarmes sur leur plateforme *de distribution*.

----------


## Hyeud

C'est surtout que Gabe, bourré, rentrant chez lui, vois sa fille se tripoter sur Hunie pop, là il pique une colère, envoie son message pourri "ouais les jeux de boules c'est mal, on va dégager tout ça". Lundi CA de Valve, les admins, "non mais t'es con ou quoi gabe, on va faire comment pour trier vu la flopée de jeux de m... qui arrivent chaque jour, alors vas y retire ce que t'as dis de suite, sinon on te fous dehors avec perte et fracas et parachute doré."

----------


## Paradox

> C'est surtout que Gabe, bourré, rentrant chez lui, vois sa fille se tripoter sur Hunie pop, là il pique une colère, envoie son message pourri "ouais les jeux de boules c'est mal, on va dégager tout ça". Lundi CA de Valve, les admins, "non mais t'es con ou quoi gabe, on va faire comment pour trier vu la flopée de jeux de m... qui arrivent chaque jour, alors vas y retire ce que t'as dis de suite, sinon on te fous dehors avec perte et fracas et parachute doré."


Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de graisse ?  :tired:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de graisse ?


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Hyeud

> 


 :Facepalm:  et merde ça va repartir en cacahuète, comme le coup de l'autre avec son gamin qui "a chialé comme une fille".
#crosstopic

Proposition : "Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de dollar ?"

----------


## fenrhir

> Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de graisse ?


Même sur le topic des liens drôles on n'atteint pas cette classe. Bravo  :Clap: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et merde ça va repartir en cacahuète,


Oh, aucun risque, c'est pas une question de bien-pensance, juste d'humour de chiotte  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Quand vous aurez fini de vous écharper (ou que je vous aurai tous modobell  ::ninja::  ), Titanfall 2 édition ultime à 6 €.... sur le windows store

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ti...dition-ultime/


FIFA 18 à 17.50 €
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/fifa-18/

----------


## DrGurdil

> Quand vous aurez fini de vous écharper (ou que je vous aurai tous modobell  ), Titanfall 2 édition ultime à 6 €.... sur le windows store
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/ti...dition-ultime/





> We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.
> 
> The URL may be misspelled or the page you're looking for is no longer available.


 ::ninja:: 

Sinon y'a encore du monde sur le jeu ?

----------


## fenrhir

> sur le windows store


C'est toi qui cherches à te faire modobell, là, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon y'a encore du monde sur le jeu ?


Ah zut, c'était des éditions Xbox One Only  :Facepalm:

----------


## Paradox

> et merde ça va repartir en cacahuète, comme le coup de l'autre avec son gamin qui "a chialé comme une fille".
> #crosstopic


Entre taper sur les gros et rentrer dans le debat du genre tout en faisant une remarque misogyne, y'a quand meme un gap...  ::(: 




> Proposition : "Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de dollar ?"


C'est la transformation du dollar en gras qui fait ca, donc on est dans le sujet.  ::ninja:: 

Et... j'arrete cette blague de mauvais gout la-dessus, surtout vu les reactions "hautes en couleurs".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même sur le topic des liens drôles on n'atteint pas cette classe. Bravo 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Oh, aucun risque, c'est pas une question de bien-pensance, juste d'humour de chiotte


Merci ! Merci !

Sinon, enfin un qui a compris.  ::lol::

----------


## aggelon

Les jeux suivants sont disponibles (peut-être jusqu'au 18 Juin seulement, voire moins) pour rapatriement sur votre GoG Connect:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs
Banished
FTL: Faster Than Light
Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
Jotun: Valhalla Edition
Kingdom: New Lands
Legend of Grimrock
Prison Architect
Psychonauts
Starpoint Gemini 2
Tempest: Pirate Action RPG
The Banner Saga
source: https://www.steamgifts.com/discussio...search?page=18

edit: quelques pages de retard... http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11737803  ::siffle::

----------


## fenrhir

> Les jeux suivants sont disponibles (peut-être jusqu'au 18 Juin seulement, voire moins) pour rapatriement sur votre GoG Connect:


Ha, chouette merci pour l'info !
Tu es pardonné, combo-breaker, va !  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Ha, chouette merci pour l'info !
> Tu es pardonné, combo-breaker, va !


En fait, personne ne lit jamais les pages qui précèdent, hein ?  :Emo: 


_X com 2 à 9.41 €_ avec le code voidu15
https://www.voidu.com/en/xcom-2

Son add on, War of the chosen, à 17.10 €
https://www.voidu.com/en/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen

----------


## aggelon

J'ai dû le lire sans l'assimiler  ::unsure::  mybad

----------


## Baalim

S'il y a un amateur, j'ai un coupon -30 % à voir sur flashing lights, sorti hier
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...lice_Fire_EMS/

*Ni no kuni 2* à 36 €
https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack

Reste...231 clés

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai dû le lire sans l'assimiler  mybad


Je plaisantais, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> S'il y a un amateur, j'ai un coupon -30 % à voir sur flashing lights, sorti hier
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...lice_Fire_EMS/


Moi aussi au cas où (mince, j'ai un point commun avec un atariste... Surement celui d'avoir Jalopy dans sa liste de jeux non joués  ::): )

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> *Ni no kuni 2* à 36 €
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack
> 
> Reste...231 clés


Gniiiii salaud j'ai failli craquer !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi aussi au cas où (mince, j'ai un point commun avec un atariste... Surement celui d'avoir Jalopy dans sa liste de jeux non joués )


Moi aussi pareil... mais j'ai joué à Jalopy. Hint : n'y jouez pas.



Spoiler Alert! 


sauf si vous êtes atariste, vous auriez bien mérité cette peine

----------


## Jokletox

> Entre taper sur les gros et rentrer dans le debat du genre tout en faisant une remarque misogyne, y'a quand meme un *gabe*...


 ::siffle::

----------


## Stelarc

> Il la voit sa fille du haut de sa montagne de graisse ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

> Mouais, enfin s'il y a des jeux bien polémiques (un jeu néo-nazi par exemple), je doute qu'ils ne fassent rien quand même.


Y a bien Syrian Warfare.

Sinon je trouve que c'est plutôt une bonne chose de ne pas faire de tri sur des critères moraux ou qualitatifs, je préfère très, très largement cette politique à celle de Apple qui censure arbitrairement tout ce qui n'est pas politiquement correct sur leur store en créant une pression morale malsaine de par leur pouvoir de distributeur, tout en faisant ensuite une machine arrière honteuse dans les cas où cela crée un bad buzz (l'histoire de ce jeu primé dont je me souvient plus du nom, retiré puis finalement ré-intégré), ici oui, c'est vraiment une histoire de pognon finalement.

C'est aussi très exactement le même faux débat sur la qualité des bon plans de ce même topic, où l'idée de faire un tri arbitraire sur ce qui devrait être considéré comme une "bon jeu" régulièrement, et fini tout aussi invariablement à la poubelle parce que faire intervenir des critères aussi subjectifs est une idée absurde sauf à vouloir entrer dans le cercle infernal de la censure dès qu'un truc ne plaira pas à quelqu'un.

Le quasi-monopole de steam aurait des conséquences affreuses si ce dernier se mettait à vouloir moraliser et censurer les jeux qu'il distribue.

----------


## Magnarrok

Attend qu'Appel rachète Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoryze

> S'il y a un amateur, j'ai un coupon -30 % à voir sur flashing lights, sorti hier
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...lice_Fire_EMS/


J'avais lu "flashing tits".  ::unsure:: 
Du coup je suis déçu.  ::ninja::

----------


## pitmartinz

Je suis assez d'accord avec l'avis de Mastaba.
Steam propose une plateforme sur laquelle tout le monde peut vendre son jeu... ce n'est pas à eux de mettre en place un filtre à l'entrée, ce n'est pas à eux de juger si le titre est "assez bon" pour y figurer.

Là ou ça va forcément poser problème, c'est pour les jeux dégueulasses (viols, appel à la haine, apologie nazie ou ce genre de truc) qui vont forcément débarquer.
Après c'est pas déconnant qu'ils se reposent sur les états à ce niveau là, états qui acceptent ou non que tel ou tel jeu puisse être distribué sur leur territoire (et donc accessible aux utilisateurs dudit pays).

Je pense qu'il en va de même pour les films... un film ne peut être diffusé dans un pays sans avoir au préalable obtenu l'accord de ce dernier.

Là ou ça sera plus compliqué pour eux par contre, c'est qu'une tétrachiée de jeux va débouler sur le store, rendant l'ensemble de plus en plus illisible.
Là ou ils devront bosser sera sur les algorithmes permettant à un utilisateur de trouver des jeux qui lui conviennent, et sur la manière de mettre des jeux en avant.

Après le store dans son état actuel n'a plus évolué depuis longtemps... il serait temps qu'ils revoient ça.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Là ou ils devront bosser sera sur les algorithmes permettant à un utilisateur de trouver des jeux qui lui conviennent, et sur la manière de mettre des jeux en avant.


L'algorithme permettant à un joueur de trouver les jeux qui lui conviennent existe déjà, et ça s'appelle le marketing. 

Aujourd'hui on est tout de même régulièrement baignés de campagnes marketing, trailers, salons du JV, magazines, previews, montée de la hype sur les topics et finalement on "cherche" rarement un jeu, j'ai plutôt l'impression de devoir me retenir d'acheter tant on essaie de me faire croire que je vais m'éclater avec tel ou tel titre.

Par exemple j'aime bien les jeux de voiture. Un WE gratuit pour voir que le dernier NFS est en effet infâme. 
Une beta fermée The Crew 2 pour constater qu'il est encore plus chiant et mal torché que le premier. Ubi m'avait envoyé un mail pour me proposer de m'inscrire.
Sur ce forum les News m'apprennent qu'on saura à l'E3 à quoi ressemble le prochain Forza Horizon.
Avec les soldes j'ai acheté Assetto Corsa et Project Cars 1 que j'ai à peine touchés.
Je n'ai toujours pas poncé Dirt Rally que j'adore. 

Bon ben pour chercher un jeu de voiture... pas le temps et pas besoin en fait.

----------


## Wingi

> L'algorithme permettant à un joueur de trouver les jeux qui lui conviennent existe déjà, et ça s'appelle le marketing.


nan, c'est pour vendre le jeu, ou lui faire croire que le jeu lui convient, c'est pas tout à fait pareil amha ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

La boutique Steam fait pareil. 
Pour trouver un jeu qui te convienne, la vérification de ce critère incombe toujours à l'acquéreur selon des sources et méthodes qu'il se choisit (on est donc bien d'accord, juste la phrase que tu cites c'était de la provoc et pas du premier degré, le magasin Steam étant lui aussi conçu pour vendre un jeu).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Vous savez le bug qu'on a eu sur la fin du Humble Monthly avec Destiny2, qui avait zappé notre mise en pause, ben là j'ai l'inverse, il n'a pas changé de statut et je suis toujours en pause. Méfiez vous pour ceux qui le veulent ce mois ci.

A moins que je dise une connerie je suis nouveau sur le Monthly, mais il me semble qu'à la fin du précédent il aurait dû annuler ma pause et redevenir actif tout seul.




> Là ou ça va forcément poser problème, c'est pour les jeux dégueulasses (viols, appel à la haine, apologie nazie ou ce genre de truc) qui vont forcément débarquer.
> Après c'est pas déconnant qu'ils se reposent sur les états à ce niveau là, états qui acceptent ou non que tel ou tel jeu puisse être distribué sur leur territoire (et donc accessible aux utilisateurs dudit pays).


Oui ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont accepter les jeux qui traitent de sujets "illégaux", j'ai pas de doute qu'ils ont étudié la question et ont toujours le droit de refuser/virer un jeu s'il ne respecte pas les lois.
Pognon ou pas, je trouve que c'est une bonne décision, c'est aux clients de choisir.




> nan, c'est pour vendre le jeu, ou lui faire croire que le jeu lui convient, c'est pas tout à fait pareil amha ...


Chez moi il ne fonctionne pas du tout leur algo, et me propose vraiment n'importe quoi.
L'idée des tags aurait pu fonctionner mais là encore, il faudrait l'encadrer un minimum et que certains soient définis par steam.

Je n'ai pas les stats des clients je peux dire de la merde, mais j'ai peine à croire que ça empêchera les bons petits jeux indés de se vendre. Entre les tests, les sites, le clavier à yeux (c'est comme le bouche à oreille mais sur le net), je pense qu'un bon jeu sortira toujours du lot non ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tout à fait. 
Perso je ne crois pas du tout à la "petite perle indé méconnue noyée dans la merde et donc que personne ne joue".
Y a assez d'amateurs d'indés et de relais d'expression (forum, mag CPC, facebook, sites web, etc) pour qu'un titre de grande qualité atteigne une certaine réputation (après les ventes... c'est autre chose).

----------


## Hyeud

> on "cherche" rarement un jeu, j'ai plutôt l'impression de devoir me retenir d'acheter tant on essaie de me faire croire que je vais m'éclater avec tel ou tel titre.


J'ai un peu la même sensation, et je commence à être écœuré en fait, j'ai plus le même temps de jeu qu'avant, donc 5-6 bon AAA matiné de qques indies courts qui déchirent me suffisent largement.

----------


## Stelarc

> J'ai un peu la même sensation, et je commence à être écœuré en fait, j'ai plus le même temps de jeu qu'avant, donc 5-6 bon AAA matiné de qques indies courts qui déchirent me suffisent largement.


Les 5-6 bons AAA (par an ?) faut déjà les trouver...

----------


## Hyeud

C'est pas faux, mais j'en ai au moins 10 (GTA 4&5, Dark souls 1,2&3, the witcher 3, portal 2, Civ 6, Nier automata, RE7, MGS 5, Pillars of eternity, RE révélations 2, South park) qui prennent la poussière dans mon backlog, donc je peux dire que j'ai 3-4 ans d'avance.

----------


## Baalim

Dragonball fighter Z à 29.50€ avec le code voidu15

https://www.voidu.com/en/dragon-ball-fighterz

Je.ne crois pas l'avoir vu aussi bas.


Sinon Evoland à 0.59€ sur Android

----------


## odji

indiegala, tacos de barbare:
https://www.indiegala.com/barbarian-...m-games-bundle

je suis pas tres difficile mais la sur ce coup la..

----------


## sousoupou

Need for Speed Payback à 15 € la Standard et 20 € la Deluxe @ Origin

----------


## Baalim

Everspace 10$
https://chrono.gg/

Ff XV à 25$ sur le windows store.
J'ignore si c'est le cas sur la boutique française

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/fi...n/9nr0n2lz6tc5

Promo the crew.
Compte tenu de ce que j'ai pu voir de la suite, c'est peut-être pas un mauvais plan d'opter pour le premier.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...ranchise-sale/

----------


## odji

promo steam pour l'editeur good shepherd  (diluvion a -80% et un titre de plus dans ma wishlist :/ )
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/good_shepherd/

----------


## Baalim

Call of casual bundle en préco (2$) chez groupees
https://groupees.com/casual11

SOuth park l'annale du destin à 19.70$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072QT4SMY

Battlefield 1 revolution à 15$
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075TPPXGR

Titanfall 2 à 7.5 € en version basique et 10 en édition ultime
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ffer-selection

Sans compter le reste des soldes origin :
https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/deals/sale

----------


## jeanviens

Dites pour les soldes origin, je vois mirror's edge catalyst à 9,99 € - 50%, ce qui nous donne 4,99 €. 3 questions :

c'est le jeu complet ?
son prix de base est de 9,99 ? comment ça se fait qu'il est si bas ?
bon plan ce jeu si j'ai aimé le 1 ?

----------


## Kaede

> je vois mirror's edge catalyst à 9,99 € - 50%, ce qui nous donne 4,99 €. 3 questions :
> c'est le jeu complet ?


Oui.



> son prix de base est de 9,99 ? comment ça se fait qu'il est si bas ?


"C'est comme ça" ? Il était déjà tombé à 5€ (promo) en 2017 https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...rsedgecatalyst
Certains AAA se retrouvent plus bradés que d'autres. Peut-être le jeu a-t-il marché moins bien que prévu.



> bon plan ce jeu si j'ai aimé le 1 ?


Il est un peu différent du 1, il y a un open-world (paraît-il raté), les combats seraient, eux, moins chiants. Si tu as aimé le 1 c'est que tu es tolérant sur ses défauts (je le suis aussi, pour moi ses qualités compensent ses gros défauts), ça peut te plaire, c'est pas les défauts du 2 qui devraient te faire fuir. Et à 5€ tu ne prends pas de gros risque  :ouaiouai:

----------


## jeanviens

Oui c'est pas faux, merci @Kaede !

----------


## Baalim

Le jeu s'est effectivement ramassé au niveau des ventes et l'accueil critique a été assez tiède.

D'où le prix très réduit.


Un abo psn 12 mois à 40 euros chez cdiscount.
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...719807643.html

----------


## JonJon

> Dites pour les soldes origin, je vois mirror's edge catalyst à 9,99 € - 50%, ce qui nous donne 4,99 €. 3 questions :
> 
> c'est le jeu complet ?
> son prix de base est de 9,99 ? comment ça se fait qu'il est si bas ?
> bon plan ce jeu si j'ai aimé le 1 ?


N'oubliez pas que pour 3,99€ par mois sans engagement (ou 24€ par an), il y a origin access qui permet de jouer à Mirror's edge catalyst et plein d'autres jeux AAA.
Il y a quelques mois j'ai acheté BF1 à pas cher ~20€ puis il a été intégré quelques semaines plus tard à origin access. Pour le même prix, j'aurai pu avoir accès à tous les jeux de l'abonnement pendant 1 an ...

Voici le lien : https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/store/origin-access

----------


## jeanviens

Merci pour les autres réponses, j'ai effectivement regardé l'origin access, mais mirror's edge est un des rares jeu EA qui m'intéresse, et les autres jeux d'autres éditeurs ne sont pas assez nombreux pour me décider. Ceci étant je garde l'idée en tête peut-être pour plus tard.

----------


## fletch2099

comment ea a fait pour fouttre du drm sur wing commander 3? Quelqu'un avec ea access peut me dire de quelle version il s'agit (dosbox ou autre?)

----------


## Kaede

http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Wing_Co...t_of_the_Tiger
Du Dosbox, comme on peut s'y attendre.

----------


## Baalim

Shadow warrior 2 à 13$ chez chrono.gg

Lancement de onze jours de promo avec les days of play
https://www.playstation.com/fr-fr/ca.../days-of-play/

Avec notamment shadow of the colossus à 20€


 :Facepalm: 




> Imagine that you're a young woman with some tasty curves; and it can only mean one thing - you're a perfect sacrifice to the Boobs King! Avoid traps, fight monsters or hide from them, solve puzzles, dance.

----------


## Stelarc

Planète Gros Nibards. ::P:

----------


## SAAvenger

> Titanfall 2 à 7.5 € en version basique et 10 en édition ultime
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ffer-selection


Rien que pour la campagne il les vaut largement

----------


## barbarian_bros

> http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Wing_Co...t_of_the_Tiger
> Du Dosbox, comme on peut s'y attendre.


Alors qu'avec un peu de boulot ils auraient pu patcher la version Windows (celle qui était dans la compil 'The Kirathi Saga' ) avec gestion native des Joysticks/pads  (surtout utile pour les manettes des gaz et palonniers) sous Windows, ainsi qu'un meilleur lissage des textures (DirectX au lieu du mode software).

----------


## Kaede

Et pour le coup, GOG n'a pas fait mieux.

*radote*
On devrait systématiquement obtenir en + une copie du support original du jeu avec ce genre d'achats, comme ça en dernier recours on a le choix de ce qu'on installe. Là les jeux sont toujours préinstallés, et certains choix sont irréversibles sans réinstallation du jeu (demande en wishlist chez GOG : (1) (2)).

----------


## Nanaki

> Titanfall 2 à 7.5 € en version basique et 10 en édition ultime
> https://www.origin.com/fra/fr-fr/sto...ffer-selection





> Rien que pour la campagne il les vaut largement


Il est à 5$ chez amazon US

----------


## DLTSMan

J'ai également acheté Nox sur GOG à 0,79€ et c'est vraiment sympa à refaire.

----------


## Mrtn77

Mes excuses si c'est passé, mais Chrono.gg propose Dead Cells en jeu à pièces (40000 pièces). Pas mal !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Mes excuses si c'est passé, mais Chrono.gg propose Dead Cells en jeu à pièces (40000 pièces). Pas mal !


Y'a seulement 500 clés donc si ca vous interesse ne trainez pas trop!

----------


## Baalim

Grosse promo killer instinct sur le windows store : 10$
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/ki...n/9nblggh51bmc

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Mes excuses si c'est passé, mais Chrono.gg propose Dead Cells en jeu à pièces (40000 pièces). Pas mal !


A préciser: ils font un événement E3G3 (avec Twitch + ESA) jusqu'à jeudi. 




> THE E3G3 SALE
> We're excited to announce that we've partnered with Twitch and the ESA to host the E3G3 sale on Chrono.gg. Starting at 9AM Pacific today, and going through June 14th, we'll be featuring a new amazing game every day at a great discount. Not only that, but Twitch, Chrono, and our developer partners will be donating 1/3 of all proceeds to the ESA Foundation.
> In addition to the daily featured sales, we're celebrating by adding 3 new shop games today, and a new one each day through the end of the event. But that's not all! If you purchase any featured sale during E3G3 you'll receive enough coins to grab a shop game absolutely free. It's a BOGO sale, Chrono style!
> So go visit the coin shop to grab one of these fantastic new games, and check the front page in 2 hours for the first of our E3G3 featured games!


Grosse merdo:
- Aujourd'hui, rajout de Dead Cells (40000 Coins), Red Orchestra 2 + Rising Storm (7500 Coins) et War of the Overlord (15000 Coins), puis un rajout par jour.
- Acheter un jeu durant l'événement donnera 7500 Coins dans sa cagnotte.
- 1/3 de l'argent est reversé à la fondation ESA.

----------


## acdctabs

> - Cliquer sur la pièce donnera minimum 7500 Coins (!) par jour le temps de l'événement.


Non c'est acheter le deal qui donne plein de pièces.

----------


## Dark Kariya

> Non c'est acheter le deal qui donne plein de pièces.


Je me disais aussi que c'était un peu gros comme manière de se débarrasser des autres jeux.
Merci pour la relecture, je modifie ce point.

----------


## JulLeBarge

40k pièces pour Dead Cells  ::mellow:: 

J'en suis loin avec mes 15k...

----------


## La Chouette

> 40k pièces pour Dead Cells 
> 
> J'en suis loin avec mes 15k...


Je suis à 39k. Bon, j'ai déjà le jeu, mais j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir l'offrir sur CPCGifts sans que ça me coûte un rond.

----------


## Baalim

Bon, après le trailer de cyberpunk, je suis dég. Je veux plus jouer à mes jeux  :Emo: 
Bordayl, attendez pas 3 ans pour le sortir.

Le jour où vous l’achèterez, prenez-le sur GOG, histoire de punir les mecs qui autorisent ça :
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...loper=IndieLip

Tiens, commencez donc par leur filer du pognon :
https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher...e_year_edition


Sinon, the Vile monarch playlist à 1.33 € (oh sir + crush your enemies)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...arch_Playlist/

----------


## Kaede

> Le jour où vous l’achèterez, prenez-le sur GOG, histoire de punir les mecs qui autorisent ça :
> https://store.steampowered.com/searc...loper=IndieLip


Il y en a un avec 100% de reviews positives  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

Quake champions en free to keep.
M'en fous, j'veux cyberpunk  ::sad:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/611500/

Deadcore 2€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DEADCORE/deadcore

Histoire d'oublier le dlc prey, death of the outsider à 10.22€
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...m-key--3057-3?

----------


## aggelon

> Histoire d'oublier le dlc prey, death of the outsider à 10.22€
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/dish...m-key--3057-3?


10,22€, ça c'est preycis !

----------


## DrGurdil

> Quake champions en free to keep.
> M'en fous, j'veux cyberpunk


Y'a eu une démo de gameplay ou c'est juste le trailer en CGI qui suffit à te hyper comme ça ?

----------


## Baalim

> Y'a eu une démo de gameplay ou c'est juste le trailer en CGI qui suffit à te hyper comme ça ?


J'étais déjà hypé à mort avec une pauvre image il y a deux ans  :Facepalm:

----------


## Getz

> Y'a eu une démo de gameplay ou c'est juste le trailer en CGI qui suffit à te hyper comme ça ?


C'est indiqué Game Engine Footage sur la vidéo... Et je suis hypé aussi!

En passant: http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/859970...de-annonce.htm

----------


## DrGurdil

> C'est indiqué Game Engine Footage sur la vidéo... Et je suis hypé aussi!


Ouais enfin ça veut rien dire, ça fait bien longtemps que les Unreal Engine font des démo de malade mais tu retrouves pas ça en jeu (forcément)

----------


## fenrhir

Game Engine <> Ingame, attention quand même.

_Piaf : grilled with cheese_

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'étais déjà hypé à mort avec une pauvre image il y a deux ans


Au cas ou t'aurais pas vu...  ::ninja::   :Vibre:

----------


## odji

ziggurat, offert sur gog:
https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat

----------


## aggelon

Quake Champions gratos sur Steam ou bethesda.net

----------


## Valenco

> ziggurat, offert sur gog:
> https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat


Merci !

----------


## odji

Kung Fu Strike + Master Level DLC chez bundlestar pour 1.29€
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...ster-level-dlc

----------


## Baalim

Asseto corsa à 9€
https://out.reddit.com/t3_8q9rsk?url...pp_name=mweb2x

----------


## Spilke Spiegel

Je crois pas l'avoir vu passer mais pour ceux qui ont aimé FTL (Faster then light) il y a Into the Breach qui viens de passer à moins de 10 euros (9.69  ::rolleyes::  ) sur GOG.

----------


## Woshee

> Je crois pas l'avoir vu passer mais pour ceux qui ont aimé FTL (Faster then light) il y a Into the Breach qui viens de passer à moins de 10 euros (9.69  ) sur GOG.


Et c'est putain de trop bon  :Vibre:   ::wub::   :Vibre:

----------


## pesos

*Injustice 2 - Legendary Edition* à 19.79€ chez Direct2drive, voir moins cher suivant votre level de membre.

Jamais tombé aussi bas, c'est l'édition avec tous les DLC.

----------


## Graouu

The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind / 8.10e chez GMG. Attention pour le moment il n'y a plus de clés en stock mais vous pouvez acheter.

"Includes Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited. You will receive your key on or before the release date."

----------


## Baalim

Astroneers à 14 $
Et ajout de hotline miami dans le coins shop

https://chrono.gg/

----------


## FB74

> *Injustice 2 - Legendary Edition* à 19.79€ chez Direct2drive, voir moins cher suivant votre level de membre.
> 
> Jamais tombé aussi bas, c'est l'édition avec tous les DLC.


Super jeu de baston d'un point de vue visuel.  :;): 

2 fins possibles.

Evidemment, une fois le mode histoire effectué, l'intérêt retombe, mais c'est un bon jeu quand même.  ::):

----------


## Kargadum

> Super jeu de baston d'un point de vue visuel. 
> 
> 2 fins possibles.
> 
> Evidemment, une fois le mode histoire effectué, l'intérêt retombe, mais c'est un bon jeu quand même.


Le multi est en carton?

----------


## Mastaba

C'est pas déjà un F2P à la base Quake Champions?

----------


## FB74

> Le multi est en carton?


Je ne joue pas en ligne.  :Tap:

----------


## Supergounou

Injustice c'est pas fait pour le multi d'façons, c'est comme Mortal Kombat, trop limité dans le gameplay pour en faire un jeu compétitif.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Injustice c'est pas fait pour le multi d'façons, c'est comme Mortal Kombat, trop limité dans le gameplay pour en faire un jeu compétitif.


https://www.injustice.com/esports  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Pas assez de cash-price, il perd direct toute crédibilité  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Multi != compétitif.

----------


## Baalim

Shuyan saga à 4.5 €
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shuyan-saga

----------


## odji

en parlant de free to play... lawbreakers rejoint cette catégorie:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/350280/LawBreakers/

----------


## Baalim

> en parlant de free to play... lawbreakers rejoint cette catégorie:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/350280/LawBreakers/


Ah, ils ont finalement pris la décision la plus logique.

----------


## Supergounou

> Multi != compétitif.


Abus de langage, c'est vrai. Tout ça pour dire que c'est un jeu pensé pour le solo principalement.

----------


## Graouu

Destiny 2 - Expansion Pass chez Humble à 17.99e. Si le prochain add on vous branche étant donné qu'il semblerait amener pas mal de changements... Qui sort le 4 septembre.

Mais en fait non : 




> Le prochain add on n'est pas compris dans ce season pass la, il ne comprend que les 2 add on déjà sorti. Pour le prochain il faut prendre le nouveau "pass annuel" ou l'acheter à part.


En même temps que DQ 11 que vous pouvez préco en collector chez Square 129.99e + un peu plus de 7e de fdp (oui c'est mesquin).

----------


## odji

en parlant de pay to win, for honor starter edition offert pour une période déterminée  (11 juin 2018 22:00 - 18 juin 2018 22:00):
https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/

----------


## Nanaki

> Destiny 2 - Expansion Pass chez Humble à 17.99e. Si le prochain add on vous branche étant donné qu'il semblerait amener pas mal de changements... Qui sort le 4 septembre.
> 
> En même temps que DQ 11 que vous pouvez préco en collector chez Square 129.99e + un peu plus de 7e de fdp (oui c'est mesquin).


Le prochain add on n'est pas compris dans ce season pass la, il ne comprend que les 2 add on déjà sorti. Pour le prochain il faut prendre le nouveau "pass annuel" ou l'acheter à part.

----------


## Graouu

> Le prochain add on n'est pas compris dans ce season pass la, il ne comprend que les 2 add on déjà sorti. Pour le prochain il faut prendre le nouveau "pass annuel" ou l'acheter à part.


Ah fuck !!! Merci d'avoir corrigé !!

----------


## Baalim

> en parlant de pay to win, for honor starter edition offert pour une période déterminée  (11 juin 2018 22:00 - 18 juin 2018 22:00):
> https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/


J'ai galéré pour le récupérer  :tired: 

Ah, Killer instinct à 9.24 € sur steam aussi
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...ller_Instinct/

----------


## Myope

> en parlant de pay to win, for honor starter edition offert pour une période déterminée  (11 juin 2018 22:00 - 18 juin 2018 22:00):
> https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/


Il faut qu'un maximum de gens le récupère pendant cette semaine! Faites passer le mot.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, après le trailer de cyberpunk, je suis dég. Je veux plus jouer à mes jeux 
> Bordayl, attendez pas 3 ans pour le sortir.


Han!  ::o:  J'ai toujours su que secrètement, tu as toujours rêvé d'être un punk.

----------


## Mamadou

> en parlant de pay to win, for honor starter edition offert pour une période déterminée  (11 juin 2018 22:00 - 18 juin 2018 22:00):
> https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/


Pay to win? Plait-il?  ::huh::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Arf grillé ...

----------


## Baalim

> Han!  J'ai toujours su que secrètement, tu as toujours rêvé d'être un punk.


Ouais mais un punk tuné, pas un punk à chien.  ::trollface:: 

*Vikings Wolves of Midgard* à 6.66 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/viki...176-1?ref=itad
*
Armikrog deluxe* : 3.75 €
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ARMIKR...deluxe-edition
Un brin moins cher ici : https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-ARMIKRO...deluxe-edition

----------


## Stelarc

Une affaire comme on n'en fait plus ::trollface::  https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...on_Collection/

----------


## Nanaki

Yakuza 0 en précommande à 17,99€ sur Steam (oui oui Yakuza 0 et Kiwami sortent sur Steam)


Edit : moins cher ici




> Yakuza 0 à 16€ soit 2 roros en moins
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ya...deluxe-edition


REedit : encore moins cher ici




> Sur voidu : -30% durant les 2 prochaines heures avec 120minspecial comme code.
> J'ai vu yakuza je crois que ça le fait descendre à 10€.
> 
> Edit : https://www.voidu.com/en/yakuza-0-di...deluxe-edition.

----------


## acdctabs

> Une affaire comme on n'en fait plus https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...on_Collection/


Depuis le temps que j'attendais une promo, merci !

----------


## Baalim

> Yakuza 0 en précommande à 17,99€ sur Steam (oui oui Yakuza 0 et Kiwami sortent sur Steam)


Sans déconner  ::O:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Yakuza 0 en précommande à 17,99€ sur Steam (oui oui Yakuza 0 et Kiwami sortent sur Steam)


 ::o:  Waahhh motherfucking yeah!  ::lol:: 

Edit : pour le plaisir :



> Sans déconner


 :haha:

----------


## Magnarrok

> Yakuza 0 en précommande à 17,99€ sur Steam (oui oui Yakuza 0 et Kiwami sortent sur Steam)


Ah ! Excellent !

----------


## Graouu

COD Black ops III offert dans le PS Plus de ce mois ci.

----------


## Baalim

> COD Black ops III offert dans le PS Plus de ce mois ci.


Wabon ? je ne l'avais pas vu avant hier.

Just cause 2 : 1 €
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr_...-2-pc-download

Tomb raiderc 2€
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr_...al-pc-download

D'autres promos dont lara vs the guardian of light à 2 € ici:
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/fr_FR/sales/games

Doom 7.5 €
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B073D56L3C

----------


## DarkSquirrel

ça vaut le coup Yakuza 0 ?

----------


## DrGurdil

> ça vaut le coup Yakuza 0 ?


Même question, si on a jamais touché à un Yakuza ça vaut quoi ?

----------


## KiwiX

> ça vaut le coup Yakuza 0 ?


Achète-le.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> en parlant de pay to win, for honor starter edition offert pour une période déterminée  (11 juin 2018 22:00 - 18 juin 2018 22:00):
> https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/





> Il faut qu'un maximum de gens le récupère pendant cette semaine! Faites passer le mot.


J'ai pas compris.   ::unsure::

----------


## Baalim

Apparemment GOG proposerait de choisir un cadeau gratos parmi de nombreux jeux et films.
Bien évidemment, le site est actuellement en rade :

https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...ler_over_1545/
https://www.gog.com/redeem/MMLXXVII

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même question, si on a jamais touché à un Yakuza ça vaut quoi ?


C'est génial.
Preycommande tout de suite  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Même question, si on a jamais touché à un Yakuza ça vaut quoi ?


17,99€ présentement.

Et ça le mérite.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Hankh

> 17,99€ présentement.
> 
> Et ça le mérite.


Même sans le français de dispo ? Il n'y a que l'anglais et le japonais visiblement ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a 20 ans à l'école, on t'expliquait qu'exprimer une opinion pertinente c'était idée-argument-exemple.
Aujourd'hui t'as des échanges du type : "ce truc c'est bien ?" "ouais achètes" "ok merci".

Allez tous mou.... non rien, je vais pas me prendre un ban alors que j'ai rien à foutre au taf de la semaine.

----------


## DrGurdil

On a aussi dû t'expliquer la différence entre convaincre et persuader, du coup ils essayent de faire passer leur ressenti avant les arguments factuels. Du coup je suis allé regarder un test sur YouTube, ça a effectivement l'air sympathique mais je vais continuer les recherches puisque la vidéo que j'ai regardé le mec était un peu un fanboy de la série, mais c'était déjà plus complet que "c'est génial achète !!!!!1!!!!11!!!1!!one!!!!!!!!!eleven!!!!"  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Y a 20 ans à l'école, on t'expliquait qu'exprimer une opinion pertinente c'était idée-argument-exemple.
> Aujourd'hui t'as des échanges du type : "ce truc c'est bien ?" "ouais achètes" "ok merci".
> 
> Allez tous mou.... non rien, je vais pas me prendre un ban alors que j'ai rien à foutre au taf de la semaine.


En même temps, on parle d'un jeu sorti depuis belle lurette sur PS4, dont nous sommes quelques uns à avoir régulièrement vanté les mérites depuis des mois.

Que veux-tu de plus comme info que ce qu'on peut trouver ici :

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/yakuza...5525/test.html

ou là :

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/592517...t-violente.htm
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...akuza-0-review

Le seul élément pertinent aujourd'hui, c'est que ça sort enfin sur pc et à un tarif exceptionnel.
Pour le reste et notamment l'adaptation, on attendra août.


Tiens, si ça peut te convaincre de tout le bien que je pense de la série (et pas nécessairement du 0)

http://cpcgifts.appspot.com/giveaway...98571899092992

----------


## Left

Yakuza 0 à 16€ soit 2 roros en moins
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/ya...deluxe-edition

----------


## Baalim

Mega bundle de l'enfer sur terre et sur steam
31-clés pour 1.29$

https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/bundlemega-18

----------


## Getz

ça a l'air sympa Russian Prisoner VS Nazi Zombies. Bien plus que Yakuza 0.

----------


## Baalim

> ça a l'air sympa Russian Prisoner VS Nazi Zombies. Bien plus que Yakuza 0.


J'aimerais que tu exprimes plus précisément ton opinion. Là, ça manque de pertinence et ça ne permet hélas de décider en connaissance de cause si je dois acquérir cette merveille.

Alientrap collection à 10.64 € (cryptark etc.)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ap_Collection/

----------


## Flad

> ça a l'air sympa Russian Prisoner VS Nazi Zombies. Bien plus que Yakuza 0.


Ok je prends les 2.
:con:

----------


## Baalim

*ACO season's pass* à 16 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/assa...ay-key--3317-4

The division 9 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...ay-key--2631-1

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'avais oublié de venir me réabonner au topic. Du coup faut acheter Yakuza 0, c'est ça ?

----------


## Getz

> J'aimerais que tu exprimes plus précisément ton opinion. Là, ça manque de pertinence et ça ne permet hélas de décider en connaissance de cause si je dois acquérir cette merveille.


Y'a pas de nazis zombies dans Yakuza 0. Alors que dans l'autre oui. Enfin, d'après le titre. Pas besoin d'en dire plus!

----------


## scritche

> J'avais oublié de venir me réabonner au topic. Du coup faut acheter Yakuza 0, c'est ça ?


Trouver une promo sur prey avant d'en faire un jeu de mot, un jeu de boobs pour Baalim et nous dire quel est le meilleur FF. 

Répondez, maintenant.

----------


## Baalim

Humm... étrange.

----------


## DrGurdil

> 17,99€ présentement


Comment tu m'as convaincu ! C'est acheté  ::o: 

(Mais avec le bon plan de Left par contre, faut pas déconner non plus  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On s'en fout ça sort en août de toute façon  ::|:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En même temps, on parle d'un jeu sorti depuis belle lurette sur PS4, dont nous sommes quelques uns à avoir régulièrement vanté les mérites depuis des mois.
> Que veux-tu de plus comme info que ce qu'on peut trouver ici :


Ah ben voilà, maintenant que je sais que c'est un BTA avec un moteur qui remonte à la PS3, bourré de dialogues jap verbeux à diable, à suivre en sous-titres anglais, et surcoté pour son rendu d'un japon qui ne parle qu'aux otakus, je peux décemment l'enterrer en wishlist pour le choper en Humble Monthly d'ici la fin d'année.

----------


## pesos

N'empêche Sega c'est vraiment des bons. N'importe quel studio aurait sorti le truc à mini 40 balles sans pitié.

Entre Bayo, Vanquish et maintenant Yakuza, on peut dire qu'ils ne se foutent pas du PC  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben c'est sur qu'en terme de politique tarifaire, on est à des années lumières de square enix...

----------


## Calys

> Entre Bayo, Vanquish et maintenant Yakuza, on peut dire qu'ils ne se foutent pas du PC


Bayonetta : 
- sortie console : 2010
- sortie PC : 2017

Heureusement qu'il y a des éditeurs comme Sega qui ne se foutent pas du PC, sinon on n'aurait rien pour jouer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baalim

> ah ben voilà, maintenant que je sais que c'est un bta avec un moteur qui remonte à la ps3, bourré de dialogues jap verbeux à diable, à suivre en sous-titres anglais, et surcoté pour son rendu d'un japon qui ne parle qu'aux otakus, je peux décemment l'enterrer en wishlist pour le choper en humble monthly d'ici la fin d'année.


que dalle... Precobande tout de suite

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Au lieu de dire des conneries Baalim, t'as pas un bon plan pour une PS4? Deja que je voulais Detroit, j'ai eu le malheur de regarder la conf E3 et je me suis hypée toute seule  :Vibre:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Les pisse-froids en ce moment.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Apparemment GOG proposerait de choisir un cadeau gratos parmi de nombreux jeux et films.
> Bien évidemment, le site est actuellement en rade :


Réponse de GoG




> Response from GOG support:
> Hello, 
> There is no promo. 
> Code is not intended for use. 
> Please close the page with the code and you should be able to browse website again.


C'etait trop beau pour être vrai  ::(:  (Et oui, il y a des gens qui ont réussi à redeem des jeux de la liste avant que ca plante)

----------


## cooly08

Sur voidu : -30% durant les 2 prochaines heures avec 120minspecial comme code.
J'ai vu yakuza je crois que ça le fait descendre à 10€.

Edit : https://www.voidu.com/en/yakuza-0-di...deluxe-edition.

----------


## DrGurdil

Du coup je précommande plus sur les conseils de Baalim, j'ai "perdu" 6€  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

T'as préco où ? Sur steam ? Annule là-bas.

----------


## DrGurdil

Fanatical  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

Ah, j'imagine qu'ils remboursent aussi non ? Vu que c'est une préco. Enfin faut vérifier.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Du coup je précommande plus sur les conseils de Baalim, j'ai "perdu" 6€


Ca vous apprendra que les précommandes c'est le mal!

----------


## DrGurdil

> Ah, j'imagine qu'ils remboursent aussi non ? Vu que c'est une préco. Enfin faut vérifier.


Pas quand t'as affiché la clé  :Emo: 

Après je pourrais toujours faire une réclamation Paypal, mais bon c'est se faire chier pour 5€  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sur voidu : -30% durant les 2 prochaines heures avec 120minspecial comme code.
> J'ai vu yakuza je crois que ça le fait descendre à 10€.
> 
> Edit : https://www.voidu.com/en/yakuza-0-di...deluxe-edition.


J'arrive pas à mettre un article dans mon panier, j'ai un message "You need to accept our Privacy Policy and Cookie Notice to be able to make a purchase" en haut mais je vois pas où je dois valider les conditions...

----------


## cooly08

Y a pas un grand bandeau en bas de la page ? C'est un truc général au site.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Y a pas un grand bandeau en bas de la page ? C'est un truc général au site.


Non j'ai pas trouvé, y'a bien une section Privacy machin mais rien à cocher/valider là-dedans ;(

EDIT: j'ai réussi à acheter via mobile, où là j'ai bien un truc qui s'affiche à l'ouverture du site.

----------


## Nanaki

> Sur voidu : -30% durant les 2 prochaines heures avec 120minspecial comme code.
> J'ai vu yakuza je crois que ça le fait descendre à 10€.
> 
> Edit : https://www.voidu.com/en/yakuza-0-di...deluxe-edition.


C'est pris pour 10,70€!
Merci!

----------


## pesos

Idem acheté et clé activée. Merci !

----------


## archer hawke

Pareil thx!

----------


## Baalim

> J'arrive pas à mettre un article dans mon panier, j'ai un message "You need to accept our Privacy Policy and Cookie Notice to be able to make a purchase" en haut mais je vois pas où je dois valider les conditions...


Juste en dessous du panier.


Etrangement, tous les jeux ubi ont disparu  ::siffle::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Les pisse-froids en ce moment.


On a trouvé un créneau, maintenant ça s'appelle du "patient gaming", y a même le mag CPC qui en parle, c'est dire, on est à la pointe de l'avant-garde. De quoi, j'en sais rien, mais on est à l'avant-garde.

----------


## Baalim

> Au lieu de dire des conneries Baalim, t'as pas un bon plan pour une PS4? Deja que je voulais Detroit, j'ai eu le malheur de regarder la conf E3 et je me suis hypée toute seule


Ben si, nous sommes en plein days of play  :;): 

Elle est pas belle, en édition limitée ? 
https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Console-.../a12437740/w-4

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Elle est pas belle, en édition limitée ? 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Console-.../a12437740/w-4


 :Sweat:

----------


## pesos

> On a trouvé un créneau, maintenant ça s'appelle du "patient gaming", y a même le mag CPC qui en parle, c'est dire, on est à la pointe de l'avant-garde. De quoi, j'en sais rien, mais on est à l'avant-garde.


De la débilance probablement  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je loue tes efforts pour empêcher Stelarc de rester MasterTroller du forum, vous êtes dans un mouchoir de poche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle est pas belle, en édition limitée ?


Roh la vache...  :Splash: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> que dalle... Precobande tout de suite


Voilà voilà  ::mellow::  :OO: 
Par contre je l'ai pris sur Voidu grâce à Cooly. C'est fou comme ce réflexe que j'ai de ne pas acheter quand tu recommandes un truc marche du feu de dieu.

----------


## Jokletox

T'as tord, tu vas rater un jeu où tu peux faire du karaoké et jouer aux fléchettes !

Edit : ha bah bravo, t'as cédé...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Toute l'essence du forum en 1 post ^^

"t'as tort de pas acheter !"
"ah merde t'as acheté...t'as eu tort !"

----------


## Setzer

> Bayonetta : 
> - sortie console : 2010
> - sortie PC : 2017
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a des éditeurs comme Sega qui ne se foutent pas du PC, sinon on n'aurait rien pour jouer


Tu veux qu'on parle de chrono trigger? Ou pour d'autres licences on parle de red dead redemption pour situer?

----------


## Kargadum

> Tu veux qu'on parle de chrono trigger? Ou pour d'autres licences on parle *du jeu dont on ne prononce pas le nom,* pour situer?


Shhhh, c'est tabou grand fou!

Edit: Des soldes spéciales E3 sont organisées sur  gamesplanet. 10% de rabais en plus en cas d'utilisation de paysafecard. Y a moyen de choper Dishonored: Death of the Outsider pour moins de 10€, par exemple.

----------


## Calys

> Ou pour d'autres licences on parle de red dead redemption pour situer?


Touché, avec MGS III & IV c'est un des rares jeu auquel je regrette de ne pas pouvoir jouer  :Emo: 

Mais bon, si on se met à reprocher au éditeurs de ne pas porter sur PC des jeux qui n'ont jamais été prévu de sortir sur cette plateforme la liste risque d'être longue.

De manière générale Rockstar a quand même fait des portages PC de qualité et simultanément ou peu de temps après la sortie console.

Ça me faisait juste marrer de lire que Sega ne se fout pas du PC alors qu'ils sortent des portages plus de 5 ans après quand la plupart des titre multi consoles sortent en simultané sur PC  ::):

----------


## DrGurdil

Bah là ils sortent yakuza 0, un jeu qu'il n'avait pas été prévu de porter sur PC 1 an après à 20€  ::ninja:: 
Y'en à bien qui ressortent des jeux estampillés "remaster" en se contentant d'y intégrer un patch fait par les fans et le vendant 40€  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

> Tu veux qu'on parle de chrono trigger?


C'est quoi le problème avec Chrono Trigger?

----------


## moutaine

pour ceux qui veulent transformer leur téléphone en casque VR, VRidge est actuellement en promo pour 11€99 sur leur site.

----------


## pothi

> Toute l'essence du forum en 1 post ^^
> 
> "t'as tort de pas acheter !"
> "ah merde t'as acheté...t'as eu tort !"


ça a l'air de t'user l'absence de travail, je te sens nerveux ces trois dernières pages  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Que veux-tu, j'ai un diag archéo en cours sur un de mes principaux sites, et ils viennent de trouver un squelette humain, ça sent la campagne de fouilles... 12 mois de retard mini.
Je matais la madame en train de l'exhumer cet AM, sous mes yeux... ça fait tout drôle. Je préfère venir raconter des andouilleries ici  ::P:

----------


## FB74

Pas de nouvel Humble Bundle.  :Emo:

----------


## pesos

> Touché, avec MGS III & IV c'est un des rares jeu auquel je regrette de ne pas pouvoir jouer 
> 
> Mais bon, si on se met à reprocher au éditeurs de ne pas porter sur PC des jeux qui n'ont jamais été prévu de sortir sur cette plateforme la liste risque d'être longue.
> 
> De manière générale Rockstar a quand même fait des portages PC de qualité et simultanément ou peu de temps après la sortie console.
> 
> Ça me faisait juste marrer de lire que Sega ne se fout pas du PC alors qu'ils sortent des portages plus de 5 ans après quand la plupart des titre multi consoles sortent en simultané sur PC


Qu'on se comprenne bien : je faisais surtout référence aux prix de leurs portages PC (et aussi à la qualité, en général c'est assez propre).

Alors certains diront "mais c'est normal de le vendre à 20 boules, le jeu a XXX années". Certes, sauf que si l'on compare aux concurrents qui pondent remaster sur remaster au prix fort (suffit de voir Dark Souls et pourtant j'ai pas envie de cracher sur From mais bon...), je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est assez cool non ?

----------


## Baalim

> Par contre je l'ai pris sur Voidu grâce à Cooly. C'est fou comme ce réflexe que j'ai de ne pas acheter quand tu recommandes un truc marche du feu de dieu.


C'est d'ailleurs étrange comme réflexe.
Si tu regardes bien, je recommande assez peu de jeux.

Tiens,  farcry 5 à 39€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/far-cry-5-pc/

Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que je le recommande.


Spartan starter pack gratos pour ACO
http://assassinscreed.ubisoft.com/game/fr-fr/home/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Pis Voidu c'est de la merde leur site était down j'ai pas pu choper Yakuza à 10 balles  :Emo:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Qu'on se comprenne bien : je faisais surtout référence aux prix de leurs portages PC (et aussi à la qualité, en général c'est assez propre).
> 
> Alors certains diront "mais c'est normal de le vendre à 20 boules, le jeu a XXX années". Certes, sauf que si l'on compare aux concurrents qui pondent remaster sur remaster au prix fort (suffit de voir Dark Souls et pourtant j'ai pas envie de cracher sur From mais bon...), je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est assez cool non ?


C'est un jeu de l'année dernière qui a été acclamé par la critique, n'est jamais descendu en dessous de 30 euros lors des promotions sur sa plateforme d'origine et sur PC son prix de base sera de 20 euros avec déjà des offres qui descendent à 15. A moins de donner le jeu ou de nous payer pour y jouer je vois pas trop ce que Sega pourrait faire de plus qui leur permettrait d'être épargnés par la dérision des experts™ du juste prix.

----------


## Maalak

Oui, mais ne faut-il pas attendre un humble bundle avec tous les épisodes pour les prendre ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Céle 3 lemieu.

----------


## Setzer

> C'est quoi le problème avec Chrono Trigger?


Un portage degueulasse d'une version mobile moins agreable à jouer qu'une vulgaire version sur emulateur le tout vendu 15 balles...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> pour ceux qui veulent transformer leur téléphone en casque VR, VRidge est actuellement en promo pour 11€99 sur leur site.


ça fait encore cher pour un truc clairement gadget

----------


## Baalim

3 jeux de merde absolument gratos !  ::o: 
Heureux ?
https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways#giveaway

Pour ceux qui l'ont raté sur Voidu:

https://2game.com/yakuza-0-digital-deluxe-edition
AVec le code 1MORETIME2GAME

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 3 jeux de merde absolument gratos ! 
> Heureux ?
> https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways#giveaway
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ont raté sur Voidu:
> 
> https://2game.com/yakuza-0-digital-deluxe-edition
> AVec le code 1MORETIME2GAME


14.44€, trop cher mon fils  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> 14.44€, trop cher mon fils


Heureusement, tu peux encore le gagner dans un sombre recoin du forum  ::trollface:: 

Par contre, il passe à £10.84 avec le code.
A moins que la livre sterling n'ait fait un bond prodigieux, ça ne doit pas faire 14.44 €

----------


## acdctabs

> 3 jeux de merde absolument gratos ! 
> Heureux ?
> https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways#giveaway


Ça doit être les pires jeux auxquels j'ai joué, pourtant j'en ai joué à des merdes en +30 ans ...

----------


## Mastaba

> T'as tord, tu vas rater un jeu où tu peux faire du karaoké et jouer aux fléchettes !
> 
> Edit : ha bah bravo, t'as cédé...


Est-ce qu'on peut aller dans des soaplands?
Ca serait un vrai argument pertinent.

----------


## Eradan

> Un portage degueulasse d'une version mobile moins agreable à jouer qu'une vulgaire version sur emulateur le tout vendu 15 balles...


Je viens d'y jeter un oeil, et les patchs semblent adresser la plupart des problèmes que j'ai pu lire dans les reviews. A voir les screenshots, ils ont utilisé la version DS comme base, et quand j'ai refait le jeu sur émulateur il y a un an ou deux, c'était aussi agréable que la version snes.

Je testerais cette version quand le quatrième patch sera sorti.

----------


## Hankh

> Heureusement, tu peux encore le gagner dans un sombre recoin du forum 
> 
> Par contre, il passe à £10.84 avec le code.
> A moins que la livre sterling n'ait fait un bond prodigieux, ça ne doit pas faire 14.44 €


12.84 € via Paypal  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Par contre, il passe à £10.84 avec le code.
> A moins que la livre sterling n'ait fait un bond prodigieux, ça ne doit pas faire 14.44 €


Ben c'était le prix affiché sur le site  :tired: 




> 12.84 € via Paypal


Ouais ben non d'abord, je le prendrai qu'à 10.70€ ou rien, na. 

Spoiler Alert! 


pis j'aurais jamais le temps d'y jouer  :Emo: 



De toute façon je m'en tamponne gevétoutgagnélegiftabaalim

----------


## JonJon

Nouvelle offre d'abonnement à venir chez EA, avec origin access premier.
Accès au catalogue EA sans la limitation des 10h maxi par jeu (qu'on retrouvait dans l'offre basique origin access). Les jeux seront disponibles 5 jours avant la date de sortie officielle en boutique.

Origin access sous sa forme actuelle continuera d'exister, toujours au prix de 3,99 par mois.
Origin access premier coutera 14,99 ou 99€. Soit pas loin d'un prix d'un humble monthly.

----------


## Hankh

> Ben c'était le prix affiché sur le site


J'ai payé en £ et pas en € (c'est effectivement 14.44 en €).

----------


## Baalim

> Ben c'était le prix affiché sur le site 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais ben non d'abord, je le prendrai qu'à 10.70€ ou rien, na. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'était le prix avant d'utiliser le code que j'avais signalé  :;):

----------


## Getz

> C'est d'ailleurs étrange comme réflexe.
> Si tu regardes bien, je recommande assez peu de jeux.
> 
> Tiens,  farcry 5 à 39€
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/far-cry-5-pc/
> 
> Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que je le recommande.


Moins cher sur gamesplanet encore

37.99€, et encore 10% de moins en payant par paysafecard (valable sur tout le site)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> ça fait encore cher pour un truc clairement gadget


J'sais pas mais avec un casque bas de gamme entre 15 et 30€, pour tester un peu Elite Dangerous ou Subnautica, ça peut le faire, non ?
J'ai DL la version gratuite pour tester, j'espère avoir le temps de voir ça ce soir.

----------


## Baalim

> J'sais pas mais avec un casque bas de gamme entre 15 et 30€, pour tester un peu Elite Dangerous ou Subnautica, ça peut le faire, non ?
> J'ai DL la version gratuite pour tester, j'espère avoir le temps de voir ça ce soir.


A mon sens, tu risques d'avoir vite la gerbe avec subnautica  :;):

----------


## jopopoe

> ... limitation des 10h maxi par jeu (qu'on retrouvait dans l'offre basique origin access)


Wait, what ?! Y'a une limite de dix heures par jeu dans leur service actuellement ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'sais pas mais avec un casque bas de gamme entre 15 et 30€, pour tester un peu Elite Dangerous ou Subnautica, ça peut le faire, non ?
> J'ai DL la version gratuite pour tester, j'espère avoir le temps de voir ça ce soir.


Justement, j'ai un casque plastique qui se fixe sur la tête, j'avais testé avec la version gratos, c'est marrant 5 minutes mais en vrai tu fais pas une session complète de jeu comme ça, c'est trop inconfortable.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Wait, what ?! Y'a une limite de dix heures par jeu dans leur service actuellement ?


Je découvre ça aussi  ::o:

----------


## pesos

> Spartan starter pack gratos pour ACO
> http://assassinscreed.ubisoft.com/game/fr-fr/home/


Si tu peux expliquer comment récup le truc je veux bien, parce que je tombe sur le site du jeu et je vois rien de plus  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Si tu peux expliquer comment récup le truc je veux bien, parce que je tombe sur le site du jeu et je vois rien de plus


J'ai eu le même problème hier. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un plantage côté ubi

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Touché, avec MGS III & IV c'est un des rares jeu auquel je regrette de ne pas pouvoir jouer


Tu regrettes juste parce que tu ne peux pas y jouer mais en fait il est tout naze.
Si tu veux un bon jeu de cowboys en openworld, prend plutôt GUN qui est justement en promo à 3.74€ sur steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2610/GUN/

----------


## jujupatate

> Tu regrettes juste parce que tu ne peux pas y jouer mais en fait il est tout naze.


Non.

----------


## Calys

> Tu regrettes juste parce que tu ne peux pas y jouer mais en fait il est tout naze.


Toi tu cherches à déclencher un shitstorm  ::siffle:: 
De toute façon il sortirait demain sur PC j'aurais même pas le temps d'y jouer, mais c'est sûrement la seule exclu console que je regrette, pas comme leurs Yakuza machin là  ::ninja:: 




> Si tu veux un bon jeu de cowboys en openworld, prend plutôt GUN qui est justement en promo à 3.74€ sur steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2610/GUN/


Merci du conseil mais je l'ai déjà fait (ainsi que tous les Call Of Juarez)

----------


## Flad

Toujours pas atteint la limite des 10k post ici ?
Faut que je vous aide à foutre Baalim dehors ou quoi ?

----------


## Baalim

> Toujours pas atteint la limite des 10k post ici ?
> Faut que je vous aide à foutre Baalim dehors ou quoi ?


Ouais, je suis un peu déçu également par leur manque d'engagement envers cette grande cause révolutionnaire.  ::sad:: 

The rocketforce bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/rocket-force-steam-bundle

Faut vraiment que les développeurs de toutes ces merveilles se décident à investir plus de trois rouble pour payer les mecs qui font leurs vignettes.

Super rad raygun. 1.25$  
Le megaman gameboy auquel vous n'aviez pas joué.
Cleam steam en bonus

https://trufun.itch.io/super-rad-raygun

----------


## JonJon

> Wait, what ?! Y'a une limite de dix heures par jeu dans leur service actuellement ?


Les jeux de the vault sont en accès illimité.
Pour les jeux qui ne font pas partis de the vault, tu peux les tester 10h puis, si t'es convaincu, tu passes à la caisse avec 10% de réduc.

----------


## Maalak

Et pour les jeux que tu as le temps de finir en 10H ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Toujours pas atteint la limite des 10k post ici ?
> Faut que je vous aide à foutre Baalim dehors ou quoi ?


Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de nouvelle LISTE ou de super promos, c'est pas prey d'arriver...



Spoiler Alert! 


des fois ça marche, j'essaie d'aider comme je peux

----------


## Lambda19919

> Les jeux de the vault sont en accès illimité.
> Pour les jeux qui ne font pas partis de the vault, tu peux les tester 10h puis, si t'es convaincu, tu passes à la caisse avec 10% de réduc.


Wait, ca veut dire qu'avec l'abonnement origin access de base, je peux me faire le solo de SW Battlefront 2 gratos?  ::o: 
Il va falloir que je teste ça se soir, je pensais que l'abonnement donnais uniquement accès à la liste de jeu du vault.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Toujours pas atteint la limite des 10k post ici ?
> Faut que je vous aide à foutre Baalim dehors ou quoi ?


S'pas faute de mettre du sel partout mais si je continue on va m'appeler la Reine Dénneige.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les jeux de the vault sont en accès illimité.
> Pour les jeux qui ne font pas partis de the vault, tu peux les tester 10h puis, si t'es convaincu, tu passes à la caisse avec 10% de réduc.


10% sur un jeu qui s'est vaultré, c'est pas terrib'.

----------


## znokiss

> S'pas faute de mettre du sel partout mais si je continue on va m'appeler la Reine Dénneige.


Mon héros.

----------


## Baalim

> Mon héros.


Faut saluer l'effort  :Clap: 

Vous avez encore quelques minutes pour choper *Rocket league* à 6.59 € avec le code ROCKET40
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rocket-league/

*Okami,* le zelda crayonné du pauvre, est à 10 €
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/okam...am-key--3439-1

----------


## Baalim

Layers of fear gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...ayers_of_Fear/

Fully loaded 4 bundle
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...oaded-4-bundle

10 jeux dont memoranda, 2€
 beaucoup de jeux déjà vus en bundle, cela dit

----------


## Baalim

Retour du build your 2k bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2k-byob/

Teso morrowind à 8€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...ine-morrowind/

The division 8.8€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...-the-division/

----------


## Hyeud

https://www.chrono.gg/

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*
 $17.99 USD (40% off the original price of $29.99) soit 15.31 €, du coup, presque 50% de reduc pour nous les euro-gabe-fucked.

----------


## Valenco

> Chrono.gg
> 
> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*
>  $17.99 USD (40% off the original price of $29.99) soit 15.31 €, du coup, presque 50% de reduc pour nous les euro-gabe-fucked.


Prenez en. C’est du bon.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Est-ce qu'on y arpente un Japon des années 80 modélisé de manière dégueulasse ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Est-ce qu'on y arpente un Japon des années 80 modélisé de manière dégueulasse ?


Presque  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

> Prenez en. C’est du bon.


Trop cher  :tired:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Prenez en. C’est du bon.


Est-ce qu'on peut embaucher un poulet agent immobilier et faire des courses de voiture télécommandées ?

----------


## Baalim

> Est-ce qu'on y arpente un Japon des années 80 modélisé de manière dégueulasse ?


Elle est très bien, la modélisation du japon 80's.
Ce sont plutôt les épaulettes qui déconnent et là, je ne suis pas certain que la faute soit réellement imputable à Sega.


Sinon, un énième bundle dégueulasse... des fois que.
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bundles/gogobundle-51

*RealMyst* 1.49 $
Et toute la série à prix cassé.

OldNoobie sera heureux : pas de 80's, pas de yakuza, pas de poulet et pas de voiture télécommandé.


Dans la catégorie "jeux pour drogués", *Shape of the world* à 6.62 € avec le code Voidu15
https://www.voidu.com/en/shape-of-the-world


Je viens un peu de le payer le double la semaine dernière mais j'ai pas du tout mal au fondement : *Outcast 2nd contact* à 11.35 €
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/outc...am-key--3461-1

----------


## Valenco

> Est-ce qu'on peut embaucher un poulet agent immobilier et faire des courses de voiture télécommandées ?


oui. A condition qu'il mette sa ceinture de sécurité avant de monter dans l'ascenseur, comme ça, il gagne +10 en adversité surperflue.

----------


## FB74

Page 323...  :Vibre:

----------


## Valenco

:Bave:  un palindrome mathématique.

----------


## Kohtsaro

9 688 posts

*Qui a posté ?*

Baalim 2000
FB74 534
Oldnoobie 309
Ruvon 287
Evilblacksheep 246
nova 173
odji 148
Mastaba 145
Kargadum 137
Supergounou 114

2000 posts et combien de vrais bons plans ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> 9 688 posts
> 
> *Qui a posté ?*
> 
> Baalim 2000
> FB74 534
> Oldnoobie 309
> Ruvon 287
> Evilblacksheep 246
> ...


En fait, la question serait plutôt :




> En dehors de FB74, Odji et Baalim, qui a posté des promos au lieu de spammer comme un porc ?


  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En fait, la question serait plutôt


 qui a posté de vrais bons plans au lieu de spammer comme un porc des bundles de merdes ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et perso jsuis hors-concours, je passe ici uniquement pour l'ambiance. 


https://tof.cx/image/hSBiA

----------


## Valenco

En tout cas, je vous jure que je n'ai pas posté le moindre message digne d'intérêt. 

D'ailleurs, ce message n'a également aucun intérêt.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> En dehors de FB74, Odji et Baalim, qui a posté des promos au lieu de spammer comme un porc ?


Excuse toi?  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Excuse toi?


M'en, l'arbitraire, c'est mon dada.  ::ninja:: 

Ce qui est assez fabuleux, c'est que 10 intervenants sont à l'origine de près de 43 % des messages postés.
Ma parole. J'ai l'OP d'un topic fantôme  :Pouah: 



Soit dit en passant, *DIII : reaper of souls e*st à 4.99 € dans les micromania qui en ont encore.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ce qui est assez fabuleux, c'est que 10 intervenants sont à l'origine de près de 43 % des messages postés.
> Ma parole. J'ai l'OP d'un topic fantôme


Médaille de bronze du posting sans jamais ramener un bon plan, c'est pas mal non plus.  :Cigare:

----------


## Wolverine

Chrono.gg Slay the Spire à *10$*

----------


## Kargadum

Assez choqué, j'ai dû poster 2 plans bidon en tout  :Emo: . Slay the Spire sur Chrono est alléchant!

----------


## Baalim

Belle promo sur The red string club, actuellement à 9 €uros.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._Strings_Club/

Promo Klei avec don't starve et invisible inc à -75 %
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/klei/

----------


## Supergounou

> En dehors de FB74, Odji et Baalim, qui a posté des promos au lieu de spammer comme un porc ?


Innocent, je ne spam jamais. Jamais!

----------


## pipoop

Et ca c'est quoi?
Nioh a -40% sur Steam

----------


## DrGurdil

Même pas un lien ou un avis ou une photo de femme ou homme nu(e).

De la merde donc.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

#9703

(oui ce n'est pas un bon plan mais juste pour accélérer le moment des élections)

----------


## odji

promo steam pour devolver:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver/

idem croteam:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/croteam/

----------


## M.Rick75

> #9703
> 
> (oui ce n'est pas un bon plan mais juste pour accélérer le moment des élections)


Tout ce temps on nous a menti.
Le topic de Dragon Age est à plus de 15000 messages...
 ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le bon plan gratuit, c'est de savoir combien d'argent on a englouti sur steam au lieu de sauver les ptits Africains de la famine, réparer la toiture qui fuit ou acheter des fournitures scolaires aux enfants.
Allez jeter un coup d'oeil ici : https://help.steampowered.com/en/acc...a/AccountSpend

J'espère que ça vous fera réfléchir à deux fois avant d'acheter des VN interlopes.

----------


## Baalim

> Le bon plan gratuit, c'est de savoir combien d'argent on a englouti sur steam au lieu de sauver les ptits Africains de la famine, réparer la toiture qui fuit ou acheter des fournitures scolaires aux enfants.
> Allez jeter un coup d'oeil ici : https://help.steampowered.com/en/acc...a/AccountSpend
> 
> J'espère que ça vous fera réfléchir à deux fois avant d'acheter des VN interlopes.


Wunderbar  ::lol:: 
Y'a même un récap' des gens qu'on a balancés !
https://help.steampowered.com/en/acc...ileReportsMade

----------


## pothi

Bonjour, je n'ai pas de bon plan à proposer.

à bientôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Bonjour, je n'ai pas de bon plan à proposer.
> 
> à bientôt


Félon  :tired: 


TESO morrowind à 8$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ine-Morrowind/

Ni no kuni 2 à 30 € avec le code voidu15. Ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer, arracher le cable ethernet...
https://www.voidu.com/en/ni-no-kuni-ii-revenant-kingdom

Brakes are for losers à 3.97 € avec le même code
https://www.voidu.com/en/bafl-brakes-are-for-losers

----------


## pipoop

Ca m'as fait réfléchir sur: A quoi ça correspond oldspend et pwspend
A part ca les africains les toitures et les fournitures...je m'en bats l'oeil

----------


## Baalim

> Ca m'as fait réfléchir sur: A quoi ça correspond oldspend et pwspend
> A part ca les africains les toitures et les fournitures...je m'en bats l'oeil


https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffen..._and_oldspend/

----------


## Kargadum

> Ca m'as fait réfléchir sur: A quoi ça correspond oldspend et pwspend
> A part ca les africains les toitures et les fournitures...je m'en bats l'oeil


D'après reddit, oldspend correspondrait à l'argent utiliser avec de l'argent venant de cartes steam, d'items et certainement de refound, vu le nombre à 3 chiffres que j'ai.

edit:_grillé

----------


## Eradan

Impossible que ça soit ça. Je n'ai jamais refund un jeu, et mon usage du market Steam est anecdotique, hors mon OldSpend correspond à 85% de mon TotalSpend, alors que mon PWSpend est à 0.

----------


## Baalim

> Tout ce temps on nous a menti.
> Le topic de Dragon Age est à plus de 15000 messages...


Comment c'est possible, ça ?
Encore un bug  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'après reddit, oldspend correspondrait à l'argent utiliser avec de l'argent venant de cartes steam, d'items et certainement de refound, vu le nombre à 3 chiffres que j'ai.
> 
> edit:_grillé


En fait, certains pensent qu'il s'agit plutôt des achats faits avant le système d'ajout de fonds (oldspend) et ceux comptabilisés depuis avril 2015 (pwspend).

A mon sens, si c'est ça, la différence se calcule vraisemblablement en déduisant oldspend du total spend.

Pour d'autres, le PWSpend correspond aux comptes Perfect World.
Ça pourrait correspondre aux achat CSGO :

https://store.steampowered.com/join/pwlink_csgo/




> PWSpend	2018-06-13 20:35:01.967	$0.00


Et j'ai ce compte depuis pas mal d'années.

un truc est sûr :

Le montant en dollars de la page external funds correspond, chez moi, au montant global en Euros des achats sur cette page:
https://store.steampowered.com/account

----------


## RomTaka

> Et j'ai ce compte depuis pas mal d'années.
> 
> un truc est sûr :
> 
> Le montant en dollars de la page external funds correspond, chez moi, au montant global en Euros des achats sur cette page:
> https://store.steampowered.com/account


Et ça se monte à combien, par curiosité ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Et ça se monte à combien, par curiosité ?


Heuuu, disons qu'il y a un 3 et quelques chiffres derrière.  :Facepalm: 


Normality encore gratos
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

----------


## Eradan

> Pour d'autres, le PWSpend correspond aux comptes Perfect World.
> Ça pourrait correspondre aux achat CSGO :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/join/pwlink_csgo/





> Your CS:GO account must be linked to your Perfect World account.
> 
> Please click the button below to visit Perfect World's website and complete this one-time process. Once your accounts have been linked, you will be returned to this site and can proceed to play CS:GO.


Donc le PWSpend correspond aux comptes Perfect World.

----------


## eeepc35

> Promo Klei avec don't starve et invisible inc à -75 %
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/klei/


Oxygen Incuded a -40% ou -52% en passant par le pack si vous avez deja les autres.

----------


## Baalim

Soldes d'été chez Oculus pendant 24 heures  ::): 

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...6884376988758/

Avec notamment Arktika à 15€

Zombie riot à 1 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...1169637589769/

Et le flippant Darkness à 2 €
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...2184018130941/

----------


## acdctabs

Ca le fait à moins de 10€, j'ai vu ça hier, si j'avais pas un backlog de fou j'aurai craqué (il y a 3/4 ans j'aurai craqué, je me suis amélioré, toi aussi appelle le 8 10 10 et dis "backlog").

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::o: 
https://steamcommunity.com/updates/chatupdate

----------


## Hankh

> https://steamcommunity.com/updates/chatupdate


Un Discord amélioré en gros, ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout !

----------


## Baalim

Pas cher, pas long, 109 €uros la préco de Kingdom hearts III qui comprend :

• KINGDOM HEARTS HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX (accès immédiat)
• KINGDOM HEARTS HD 2.8 Final Chapter Prologue (accès immédiat)
• KINGDOM HEARTS III
• Le thème KINGDOM HEARTS III Envers et contre tout (exclusivité)
• La Keyblade spéciale PS4™ de KINGDOM HEARTS III

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...398PREORDERBUN

Faut juste patienter encore 228 jours.  ::ninja:: 


Une sorte de starter pack gratos pour star trek online (25 $ hyper value !)
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/st..._content=Image

M'enfin, comme tous les trekkies sont des gens étranges, il ne doit pas y en avoir dans le coin.


Légère promo subnautica mais nette amélioration si vous possédez Don't starve together :
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...xplorers_Pack/


Lego batman trilogy à 11.24 € pour les abonnés humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-batman-trilogy

----------


## Mastaba

Pourquoi chrono.gg me refout elex et me dit que j'ai déjà eu les points? C'est pas à 18h normalement?
Ah tiens Slay the Spire de hier est revenu avec 4h left...  ::blink::

----------


## darkvador

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu passer mais Dishonored 2 est à 11€98 sur GameBillet ce qui est apparemment son plus bas historique

https://www.gamebillet.com/dishonore...1-5b697ec73e37

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*il est moins cher ici*  ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

Je confirme le bon plan de Baalim sur *Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls à 4.99€* en boite PC chez Micromania.
Apparemment ils destockent d'où une offre 15€-10€.

Merci Baalim !!!  :;):

----------


## Calys

> Je confirme le *bon* plan de *Baalim*


 ::O:   ::o: 

Notez cette date les amis : 14 juin 2018 : Baalim a posté un *bon* plan sur le topic des bon plans !
(un bon plan en magasin, certes, mais un bon plan quand même !)

----------


## Baalim

> Messieurs et Mesdames de la rédaction,
> C'est pour lutter contre l'injustice et la violence verbale qui gangrènent notre beau forum de Canardie que je dépose ma candidature pour devenir modérateur. 
> Vous trouverez, sous ce pli, mon CV et mes références professionnelles.
> 
> Dans l'attente de votre retour, je vous prie d'agréer, mesdames et messieurs l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.
> 
> Monsieur Baalim
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il essaie vite fait de se bricoler une crédibilité de façade pour ne pas trop se faire piquer l'OP dans 270 posts, mais ça ne trompe personne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait on ne commence pas son courrier par Messieurs, t'es un infâme sexiste qu'on va livrer aux SJW, gamergate épisode 789 !

----------


## Baalim

M'en fous !
D'ailleurs, je refuse d'accorder auteur, administrateur, président etc. au féminin  :Boom: 

My time at portia, que je n'ai pas encore lancé plus de 3 minutes, en star deal à 12.99 €
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/my-time-at-portia

----------


## Baalim

Hop, grand lancement des élections. 
Résultat dans 30 jours.

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-flooder-tous


ET un nouveau bundle VR qui n'a pas l'air fameux
https://www.indiegala.com/indiegala-...es-bundle-xxvi

Space invaders extreme à -30 %
Ça existe vraiment, ça ?  ::O: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...aders_Extreme/

Rajout de Golf it ! dans le coins shop de chrono.gg
A ma connaissance, le jeu n'est jamais passé en bundle (7500 coins)

----------


## Mastaba

> Pourquoi chrono.gg me refout elex et me dit que j'ai déjà eu les points? C'est pas à 18h normalement?
> Ah tiens Slay the Spire de hier est revenu avec 4h left...


Ah ben en fait Elex est le nouveau jeu du jour, c'était sans doute un bug.

----------


## Baalim

*Privateer 2 : the darkening* à 0.79 € avec des bouts de Mathilda May et Clive Owen à l'intérieur. garanti sans gluten.
https://www.gog.com/game/privateer_2_the_darkening

----------


## Marmottas

> [B]avec des bouts de Mathilda May et Clive Owen à l'intérieur


Le genre de choses que j'avais oublié...
On peut reprendre son vote ?

----------


## Olima

> Space invaders extreme à -30 %
> Ça existe vraiment, ça ? 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...aders_Extreme/


Ah sur DS c'était très cool en tout cas ! Pas testé la version steam

----------


## Baalim

GTA V à 14.03€
Record battu
https://www.dreamgame.com/en/grand-theft-auto-v

----------


## odji

otacou 26:
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-26

----------


## Baalim

L'antique Gold Rush (classic) gratos chez indie gala.
Allez en bas de page.

https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways?...away_menu_item


Et encore une parodie de battle royale gratos :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...uisine_Royale/

----------


## FB74

Bon, je rappelle que les soldes commencent le 27 juin.  :tired: 

On annonce du Baalim à 1 euro.  ::O: 

Mais attention "ni repris, ni échangé" !  :Boom: 


Attention au Baalin, copie chinoise du Baalim aussi à 1 euro, le même sans backlog, donc peu utile.  :;): 



 ::ninja::

----------


## odji

> L'antique Gold Rush (classic) gratos chez indie gala.
> Allez en bas de page.
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways?...away_menu_item
> 
> 
> Et encore une parodie de battle royale gratos :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...uisine_Royale/


cuisine royale est offert jusqu'au 25, apres ca passe payant (ou pas)

----------


## madgic

> Bon, je rappelle que les soldes commencent le 27 juin. 
> 
> On annonce du Baalim à 1 euro. 
> 
> Mais attention "ni repris, ni échangé" ! 
> 
> 
> Attention au Baalin, copie chinoise du Baalim aussi à 1 euro, le même sans backlog, donc peu utile.


C'est pas le 21  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

> C'est pas le 21


D'après polygon, oui
https://www.polygon.com/2018/5/9/173...e-leak-steamdb

----------


## FB74

Le 27 pour les soldes en magasin !!!!  :Boom:   :Boom:   :Boom:

----------


## DrGurdil

Ah ils ont copiés les soldes Steam IRL ?!

----------


## Baalim

> Le 27 pour les soldes en magasin !!!!


Ah mais ça n'existe plus, ce genre de choses, Monsieur  ::o:

----------


## FB74

> Ah mais ça n'existe plus, ce genre de choses, Monsieur


Il est temps de chasser Baalim l'usurpateur !!!  :Cell:

----------


## Baalim

> Il est temps de chasser Baalim l'usurpateur !!! 
> 
> http://www.planetemu.net/php/article.../decapite2.gif


Et en plus il me faut une version cpc  :tired:

----------


## Wolverine

*Algobot* à 7,50$ sur chrono.gg


L'interface de la nouvelle liste d'amis fait un peu moins austère déjà.

----------


## madgic

> Ah mais ça n'existe plus, ce genre de choses, Monsieur


Si, à la FNAC, il y aura des Prey à 10€  ::ninja::

----------


## odji

si vous possedez deja la trilogy Trine, Nine Parchments passe a 6,49   (deja vu passer?)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5676/Trineverse/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si, à la FNAC, il y aura des Prey à 10€


Je te trouve bien preysomptueux.

----------


## Baalim

Blague à part, s'ils ont encore des stocks à écouler, c'est qu'il y a des responsables approvisionnement qui se sont sérieusement planté.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca dépend à combien ils les achètent. Sur leur site ils en ont encore, et chose bizarre, une nouvelle parution au 27 avril 2018 et l'éditeur n'est plus Bethesda mais Just for Games.

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1233309...omnsearchpos=4

----------


## Mamadou

Pour ceux qui l'aurait pas vu, For Honor est offert sur Uplay jusqu'à demain

----------


## Bibik

> Ca dépend à combien ils les achètent. Sur leur site ils en ont encore, et chose bizarre, une nouvelle parution au 27 avril 2018 et l'éditeur n'est plus Bethesda mais Just for Games.
> 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/a1233309...omnsearchpos=4


Oui, Just for Games est un (ré)éditeur, qui reprend des licences en fin de course et les revend en bas prix, c'est vraiment pas mal (tout le catalogue Bethesda y passe à un moment ou un autre :D ). Le seul contrepoint c'est la jaquette dégueulasse.

----------


## Baalim

Un argument définitif en faveur d'un contrôle qualité sur les boutiques en ligne :
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-63

On en parlait juste au dessus.
Le code BUT permet d'économiser 5 € sur une commande passée sur la boutique justforgames :

https://www.shop-justforgames.com/fl...ck-c2x20424390

J'ose pas vous dire que ça fait descendre le prix de prey à 10 €

EDIT : "valable sur toute la boutique" mais :




> Le code promotionnel n'a pas été pris en compte. Il peut être erroné, expiré, déjà utilisé lors d'une commande précédente ou invalidé par une autre remise déjà prise en compte.


  :Boom: 


The division season's pass : 8 €
https://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-...6.html#start=3

----------


## FB74

Pour Baalim:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/learn-japanese-pack

 ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pour Baalim:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/learn-japanese-pack


Ah, ça m'aurait bien branché pour le 2 mais j'attendrai un bundle plus varié.

----------


## Marmottas

> Le code BUT permet d'économiser 5 € sur une commande passée sur la boutique justforgames :
> 
> https://www.shop-justforgames.com/fl...ck-c2x20424390
> 
> J'ose pas vous dire que ça fait descendre le prix de prey à 10 €


5 € ? C'est très preycis comme réduction...

----------


## Baalim

Slayaway camp à 5$ avec tous les dlc
https://chrono.gg/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah, ça m'aurait bien branché pour le 2 mais j'attendrai un bundle plus varié.


Varié comme si on pouvait tentaculer de la collégienne, ou varié comme si des pigeons étudiants faisaient du bondage avec des profs démons lesbiennes infernales ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hop, grand lancement des élections.




à 10K tu sautes si t'es en train de trier ton backlog étronesque alors que c'est l'heure de la relève. 
Quand sonne le clairon, on se lève, on s'arme de son ITAD, et on part au front des bundles ! On ne s'organise pas un plébiscite en concours de chambrée la veille au soir comme un gauchiste démago à la solde de la chienlit indé pixel art !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::O:  :WTF:

----------


## Baalim

Je crois qu'on l'a perdu.
Tout se passe comme prévu  :Fourbe: 


Ah, encore un bundle infâme !
https://www.gogobundle.com/latest/bu...ndlelimited-63

Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est le message d'Oldnoobie ou mon subconscient mais j'ai l'impression qu'un des développeurs essaye de faire passer un message.  :tired: 




Oldschool à prix risible (0.45 €)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/project-freedom

----------


## Baalim

Titanfall 2 à 5 $ 

https://www.amazon.com/Titanfall-2-O...dp/B01H0LFJWA/

The sims 4 : 10$
https://www.amazon.com/Sims-Online-G...dp/B00ENQXEX2/

----------


## Hyeud

> Varié comme si on pouvait tentaculer de la collégienne, ou varié comme si des pigeons étudiants faisaient du bondage avec des profs démons lesbiennes infernales ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> http://78.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7...pg90o1_500.gif
> 
> à 10K tu sautes si t'es en train de trier ton backlog étronesque alors que c'est l'heure de la relève. 
> Quand sonne le clairon, on se lève, on s'arme de son ITAD, et on part au front des bundles ! On ne s'organise pas un plébiscite en concours de chambrée la veille au soir comme un gauchiste démago à la solde de la chienlit indé pixel art !


Meilleur post 2018.

----------


## Baalim

*ACO origins* à 26.40 € (et cashback igraal.fr)
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...creed-origins/



Encore un paquet de promotions sur le nintendo eshop... ahem  le playstation store :
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...31993#comments

Dans le lot, je note :

Megaman collection 1 & 2, enfin à un prix raisonnable (10 €)
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...C12BUNDLE00001

Shadoc warrior 2 à 13.59 €
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...ADOWWARRIOR200

Wild guns reloaded à un prix pas complètement délirant pour une fois (10 €)
https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...TPWILDGUNS0001




Pour ne pas choquer les âmes sensibles, *je ne dirai pas que Crash bandicoot est un jeu de merde* mais simplement que la trilogie est en préco à 29.19 €uros chez play asia.

https://www.play-asia.com/crash-band...logy/13/70c2fh

*
Smoke & sacrifice* à 12 €  ::O: 
https://www.play-asia.com/smoke-and-sacrifice/13/70c3d9

*Street fighter anniversary* à 21.21 €
https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

*Frostpunk* 20.28 €
https://www.play-asia.com/frostpunk/13/70byal

*For the king* à 7.6 €
https://www.play-asia.com/for-the-king/13/70c0yr

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pleins de promo chez *Voidu*, les soldes d'été ont commencées chez eux et on peut avoir 18% de réduc en plus avec le code *SUMMER18*.
https://www.voidu.com/en/

ça fait Vermintinde 2 à 14,6€ par exemple.

----------


## Kargadum

> Pour ne pas choquer les âmes sensibles, *je ne dirai pas que Crash bandicoot est un jeu de merde* mais simplement que la trilogie est en préco à 29.19 €uros chez play asia.
> 
> https://www.play-asia.com/crash-band...logy/13/70c2fh



 :Boom:

----------


## Getz

*Vampyr* sur PC à 29,90€ sur Amazon

----------


## Baalim

Étonnante erreur de casting pour Goliath qui est allé se perdre dans un bundle nullissime.

https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pleins de promo chez *Voidu*, les soldes d'été ont commencées chez eux et on peut avoir 18% de réduc en plus avec le code *SUMMER18*.
> https://www.voidu.com/en/
> 
> ça fait Vermintinde 2 à 14,6€ par exemple.


Et leur site est toujours tout pété  :Boom:  Ca donne quoi pour Yakuza 0?  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Et leur site est toujours tout pété  Ca donne quoi pour Yakuza 0?


Pas de souci de mon coté et Yakuza 0 est à €15.29 et passe donc à €12.54 .

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Et leur site est toujours tout pété  Ca donne quoi pour Yakuza 0?


Le site fonctionne très bien chez moi.

€12.54 pour Yakuza 0

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci  :;): 

Je crois que c'est un signe du Dieu anti backlog, je m'en remets à lui pour sa sagesse éternelle, d'achats je ne ferai point  :B):

----------


## FB74

*Injustice 2, Legendary Edition* à 19.69 euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/in...endary-edition

----------


## Jughurta

> Étonnante erreur de casting pour Goliath qui est allé se perdre dans un bundle nullissime.
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/monday-mot...m-games-bundle


Indiegala a du sabrer le champagne quand Valve a annoncé n'exercer plus aucun contrôle sur les jeux, dans le cas contraire ils n'auraient plus été dans la capacité de vendre leurs bundles de jeux dont personne n'a jamais entendu parler (ce qui n'est jamais bon signe) et éditer leurs jeux du même acabit.

----------


## Tenebris

> Pleins de promo chez *Voidu*, les soldes d'été ont commencées chez eux et on peut avoir 18% de réduc en plus avec le code *SUMMER18*.
> https://www.voidu.com/en/
> 
> ça fait Vermintinde 2 à 14,6€ par exemple.


Ça fait Yakuza 0 à 12 euros... j'ai craqué  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> Indiegala a du sabrer le champagne quand Valve a annoncé n'exercer plus aucun contrôle sur les jeux, dans le cas contraire ils n'auraient plus été dans la capacité de vendre leurs bundles de jeux dont personne n'a jamais entendu parler (ce qui n'est jamais bon signe) et éditer leurs jeux du même acabit.


il y a eu des trucs respectables chez indie gala, l'éditeur.
De mémoire, il y eu downward et actuellement Die young.

Bon, il y a également eu le fiasco Voodoo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça fait Yakuza 0 à 12 euros... j'ai craqué


Bwahaha, un de plus !
Sega vaincra  :Vibre: 


Viktor, 4 $. Ça a l'air....étrange
https://chrono.gg/


Les flatout à une misère chez GOG.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/c...t_2_199169_80/


Un conseil, surveillez *Wreckfest*, enfin sortie de son EA et qui confirme, à première vue, le talent de BugBear  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

> Sega vaincra


Avec l'Amiga !  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

> Avec l'Amiga !


Dans tes rêves  :Vibre:

----------


## Baalim

Jackhammer (fps sportif robotisé) à 2.44 € avec le code jackhammer75.
J'ai testé, ça fonctionne.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/jackhammer/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/630040/JackHammer/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Un conseil, surveillez *Wreckfest*, enfin sortie de son EA et qui confirme, à première vue, le talent de BugBear


Fallait le surveiller avant, surtout. Il est sorti d'EAccess jeudi dernier alors qu'il avait déjà atteint une très bonne qualité de jeu et il vient donc de prendre un bond tarifaire de 35 à 45€. 
Y a plus qu'à poireauter pour espérer une solde, mais va falloir au moins un -30% pour retrouver la dernière cote courante (je ne parle pas du historical lowest à 11 boules et des patates).

Enfin, Si Wreckfest montre quelque chose, c'est le cul bordé de nouilles (ramen pour Baalim) de BugBear, un gros tas d'incapables qui ont  vendu leur licence (Flat Out), puis réussi largement le financement de leur Early Access, pour ensuite ne jamais être foutu de finir leur jeu de bagnoles.
Sans THQ on serait encore avec une alpha dans les mains. 4 ans pour sortir un jeu de voitures basé sur un moteur déjà élaboré auparavant, c'est une honte.
Avec des updates bien pourris genre "hey, on a retexturé l'herbe !" (véridique)...
Et de grands moments comme "ah merde on est partis sur un jeu simu pour concevoir tout le gameplay, mais du coup notre super moteur de déformation ne sert plus à rien, vu qu'au premier choc la course est foutue..."

Des ânes en roue libre.
Dernière blague : ils viennent de patcher leur jeu : des gens ont des BSOD sur le topic du jeu, et là j'ai mon Avira Antivir qui me donne trois fichiers positifs : ils viennent du dossier Wreckfest.

----------


## Baalim

C'est bien pour ça que j'en parle aujourd'hui. J'ai dû acheter le jeu il y a trois ans bientôt et j'avais franchement des doutes sur la possibilité de le voir sortir un jour en version finale  :;): 

 Pour le coup du patch, je dois avoir du pot. J'ai le même antivirus et le jeu tourne nickel... Chrome.


Qui n'en veut, du vieux déjà décevant à l'époque ?
Unreal 2 à 1.5€
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-U2-STE...-the-awakening

Plus ça va et plus je me dis que mon seuil psychologique pour l'achat de ce jeu doit être de 6/8€ max.
South park 2 à 17.82€
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...red-but-whole/

Un truc qui devrait intéresser les barbus sociopathes et Ajcrou, fanatical a relancé son bundle slitherine à 1.49€ en premier palier, Last Days of Old Earth, alea jacta est, hell et advanced tactics dans le palier intermédiaire  et 5.59€ au max avec Pandora

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...undle-reloaded


Au passage, riche idée d'avoir appeler son jeu «hell».
C'est vraiment nickel pour le référencement.

----------


## Baalim

Et le South park passe la barre des 16€
https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/sout...ay-key--3052-1

On attend voidu pour la relance.

J'avais raté le pack unreal à 2.90€
https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-UNREAL-...real-deal-pack

Sortie aujourd'hui du très inspiré wonder boy Aggelos à 12.50€
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/i...050806589.html

#IMPATIENTGAMER  :Bave: 


EDIT : ici à 9 €
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/aggelos-pc/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

@baalim: J'espere que Yakuza Zero sera bien ou ca sera tout de ta faute 

Spoiler Alert! 


je viens de le gagner sur steamgifts

  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> @baalim: J'espere que Yakuza Zero sera bien ou ca sera tout de ta faute 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je viens de le gagner sur steamgifts


Ah quand même  !  ::O: 
Y'a encore des groupes steamgifts avec des cadeaux comme ça ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah quand même  ! 
> Y'a encore des groupes steamgifts avec des cadeaux comme ça ?


Il semblerait.  :B):

----------


## Baalim

> Il semblerait.


Faut m'inviter  :Emo:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Faut m'inviter


Impossible, c'est un groupe ou il faut jouer à ses jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

> Faut m'inviter


Au lieu de te plaindre, vient participer aux gifts qui sont sur cpcgifts, on est un peu seuls là-bas en ce moment  :Sweat:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Impossible, c'est un groupe ou il faut jouer à ses jeux


C'est "Playing Appreciated" ?
Si oui, il faut même jouer à ces jeux gagnés sous un mois !

Perso je me vois pas me contraindre à ça, même pour gagner de bons jeux !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> C'est "Playing Appreciated" ?
> Si oui, il faut même jouer à ces jeux gagnés sous un mois !
> 
> Perso je me vois pas me contraindre à ça, même pour gagner de bons jeux !


Nah (J'en fais partie aussi, mais c'est plutot des trucs de bundle sur PA, plus y jouer sous un mois, pour les jeux longs c'est toujours un peu chiant).

----------


## Baalim

> Impossible, c'est un groupe ou il faut jouer à ses jeux


Ce scandale  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

DOIS JE ACHETER QUAND C TRO PAS CHAYR ?  :Bave: 

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lassics-bundle

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je ne connais aucun jeu  ::o:

----------


## Tenebris

> Bwahaha, un de plus !
> Sega vaincra


Nan, c'est pas vrai, je ne suis pas un de plus, je ne peux pas me résumer à ça, ce n'est pas possible, je ne... OH MON DIEU  :Boom:

----------


## FB74

Baalim qui se la joue populo au niveau du langage pour être élu et récupérer le thread.  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

Blague à part, c'est une putain d'affaire pour les nostalgiques et les archéologues.

Les immenses drakken, pushover (hey Marmottas et Acdctabs), hostage, eternam, bubble ghost et kult pour 1€
Bon ok, on y rejouera probablement jamais mais qu'importe.  ::wub:: 

Y'a un paquet de classiques de l'âge d'or d'infogrames dans le lot.

 Ça fait pas cher la madeleine un peu rance de Proust.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Bon ok, on y rejouera probablement jamais mais qu'importe.


La devise de Baalim  ::lol::

----------


## Graouu

> Blague à part, c'est une putain d'affaire pour les nostalgiques et les archéologues.
> 
> Les immenses drakken, pushover (hey Marmottas et Acdctabs), hostage, eternam, bubble ghost et kult pour 1€
> Bon ok, on y rejouera probablement jamais mais qu'importe. 
> 
> Y'a un paquet de classiques de l'âge d'or d'infogrames dans le lot.
> 
>  Ça fait pas cher la madeleine un peu rance de Proust.


Y a des cartes ou pas ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

PUBG à 20 boules : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...battlegrounds/

----------


## FB74

Le Humble Bundle du jour est un Cyber Security Bundle:  :Emo: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...oftware-bundle

----------


## sticky-fingers

*PUBG* à 15 boules : https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...battlegrounds/ avec ce voucher *HGP039-KDP4RM-DL97R7*

----------


## Abzaarg

> Le Humble Bundle du jour est un Cyber Security Bundle: 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...oftware-bundle


Mais lol

----------


## Supergounou

> DOIS JE ACHETER QUAND C TRO PAS CHAYR ? 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lassics-bundle


Wô moi je prends tous les jours!  ::wub::

----------


## Kaede

Where Is My Heart à 3.29€ chez GOG, historical lowest (mais le jeu est déjà passé en bundle).
Un bon petit puzzle game original et très mignon, qui mérite d'être plus connu  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Le Humble Bundle du jour est un Cyber Security Bundle: 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...oftware-bundle


Ouais, mais y'a un truc sur Prey au second palier.  ::trollface::   ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Non mais c'est surtout les soldes steam jeudi donc comme il y a 6 mois et comme il y a un an ben pas de bundle.

----------


## Gloppy

> Blague à part, c'est une putain d'affaire pour les nostalgiques et les archéologues.
> Les immenses drakken, pushover (hey Marmottas et Acdctabs), hostage, eternam, bubble ghost et kult pour 1€
> Bon ok, on y rejouera probablement jamais mais qu'importe. 
> Y'a un paquet de classiques de l'âge d'or d'infogrames dans le lot.
>  Ça fait pas cher la madeleine un peu rance de Proust.


*Drakken*, un jeu maudit pour moi : parce que j'avais un Atari 520ST (512 Ko) avec lecteur simple face MAIS doté d'une extension de mémoire à 1024 Ko, le jeu pensait que j'avais un 1040ST (avec lecteur double face, forcément) et plantait en tentant de lire la deuxième face de la disquette...
J'avais même fini par parler à l'un des développeur au téléphone... qui ne pouvait rien pour moi. 
Bref, j'avais payé ça plein pot et je n'ai jamais pu y jouer plus de vingt minutes. 
(Et aujourd'hui, trente ans après, je crois que je vais passer mon tour ; )

----------


## FB74

> *Drakken*, un jeu maudit pour moi : parce que j'avais un Atari 520ST (512 Ko) avec lecteur simple face MAIS doté d'une extension de mémoire à 1024 Ko, le jeu pensait que j'avais un 1040ST (avec lecteur double face, forcément) et plantait en tentant de lire la deuxième face de la disquette...
> J'avais même fini par parler à l'un des développeur au téléphone... qui ne pouvait rien pour moi. 
> Bref, j'avais payé ça plein pot et je n'ai jamais pu y jouer plus de vingt minutes. 
> (Et aujourd'hui, trente ans après, je crois que je vais passer mon tour ; )


Ca t'a traumatisé visiblement.  ::trollface::

----------


## Marmottas

> pushover (hey Marmottas et Acdctabs)


Il me connait bien l'Atariste (J'ai mis une majuscule !)

Et puis il y a Sleepwalker aussi qui avait eu son petit quart d'heure de gloire...

Pour 1 € cela va en effet rejoindre mon catalogue " Gloires d'antan que je relancerai 5 minutes pour voir que, comme moi, elles ont mal vieillies " (Oui, c'est une catégorie qui comprend déjà Titan et Fire & forget entre autres...)

----------


## Hyeud

> Le Humble Bundle du jour est un Cyber Security Bundle: 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/softwar...oftware-bundle


Ca vaut le coup non rien que pour un an de vpn à - de 12€ ?

----------


## Baalim

> Il me connait bien l'Atariste (J'ai mis une majuscule !)
> 
> Et puis il y a Sleepwalker aussi qui avait eu son petit quart d'heure de gloire...
> 
> Pour 1 € cela va en effet rejoindre mon catalogue " Gloires d'antan que je relancerai 5 minutes pour voir que, comme moi, elles ont mal vieillies " (Oui, c'est une catégorie qui comprend déjà Titan et Fire & forget entre autres...)




Ah, tiens, tiens, je m'aperçois qu'il y a également ELF. Il me semble qu'il avait fait débat récemment sur ce topic  ::ninja:: 

Ça doit être la première fois que j'achète un jeu "Ocean" depuis UN squadron (bande de chacals  :Boom:  ) et Total Recall ( :Cryb: )



Humm, j'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu quelque part, celui-là  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Ça doit être la première fois que j'achète un jeu "Ocean" depuis UN squadron (bande de chacals  ) et Total Recall ()


Moi c'était Robocop sur CPC (et c'était bien : on pouvait arrêter des gens coupables de " Software piracy " ! On avait une morale, nous, les vieux !)

----------


## FB74

> Moi c'était Robocop sur CPC (et c'était bien)


C'est à celui-là que je pensais justement.  ::):

----------


## odji

alpha bundle 2: https://www.alpha-bundle.com/alphabundle2

----------


## Baalim

Tous les dark souls pour 40€.... Si vous possédez la vieille version du premier.

https://www.indiegala.com/dark-souls...Y+-+2018+06+19

----------


## Kaede

Pas cadeau : si on fait le cumul des lowest pour le II + SOTFS + le III, on arrive à 19.24€, autrement dit, le remaster "compte" pour 20€ (40€ pour un achat du bundle à 60€).




> Ah, tiens, tiens, je m'aperçois qu'il y a également ELF. Il me semble qu'il avait fait débat récemment sur ce topic


Bof. Y a juste un canard qui s'est pointé et qui a écrit (texto) que c'est de la merde.
Heureux de l'apprendre  :ouaiouai:

----------


## pipoop

Y as pas débat c'est de la merde

----------


## Baalim

> Pas cadeau : si on fait le cumul des lowest pour le II + SOTFS + le III, on arrive à 19.24€, autrement dit, le remaster "compte" pour 20€ (40€ pour un achat du bundle à 60€).
> 
> 
> Bof. Y a juste un canard qui s'est pointé et qui a écrit (texto) que c'est de la merde.
> Heureux de l'apprendre


Je peux tout à fait t'écrire que crash bandicoot ou super meat boy, c'est de la merde (spoiler : c'est le cas) mais ça ne sera pas forcément une vérité générale ni même un avis unanime   ::): 

Qui plus est, le all time low pour dark souls 3 me semble un peu pipeau (5.54€)


Il y a actuellement beaucoup de promotions chez itch.io mais bin, faut faire un tri très sélectif

Je note tout de même :
Even the ocean à 7.5$ (ou en bundle)
https://sean-han-tani.itch.io/even-the-ocean

Dimension drive à 9$ mais sans clé steam.
https://2awesomestudio.itch.io/dimension-drive

----------


## Dicentim

> Titanfall 2 à 5 $ 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Titanfall-2-O...dp/B01H0LFJWA/


Bonjour, pas réussi à finaliser la transaction même avec VPN, lors du paiement ça vérifie un bon moment avant d'annuler la transaction, sans doute que la carte bancaire est détectée comme française.
Si d'autres ont réussi....

----------


## Baalim

J'avoue ne pas avoir essayé.

Into the void gratuit aujourd'hui sur Android.

Baldur 1 à 2€ sur Android.

----------


## Magnarrok

*Bombshell* à -90% -> 3,49€ sur GoG. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien mais c'est pas cher! En tout cas le jeu, d'après les tests, est plutôt joli et défoule bien.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> DOIS JE ACHETER QUAND C TRO PAS CHAYR ? 
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...lassics-bundle


Ca vaut le coup rien que pour Alien Rampage si vous aimez les platform-shooter de la grande époque.

----------


## Baalim

> *Bombshell* à -90% -> 3,49€ sur GoG. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien mais c'est pas cher! En tout cas le jeu, d'après les tests, est plutôt joli et défoule bien.


Perso, j'ai bien aimé ce que j'ai vu. Ce n'est ni le plus furieux, ni le plus nerveux des twin stick shooters (faut dire, avec nuclear throne) mais il est effectivement jolu et plaisant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca vaut le coup rien que pour Alien Rampage si vous aimez les platform-shooter de la grande époque.


A mon sens, c'est vraiment le meilleur plan (et de très loin) proposé par Fanatical dans ses «dollar bundle».

Surtout que les jeux sont arrivés très récemment sur steam à des prix assez abusifs et dissuasifs.

----------


## pesos

Bordel Chaos Control, je me souviens de ce truc  :WTF: 

Par contre les autres, inconnus au bataillon.

----------


## Baalim

> Bordel Chaos Control, je me souviens de ce truc 
> 
> Par contre les autres, inconnus au bataillon.



Par contre les autres, inconnus au bataillon.[/QUOTE]

S'il y en a un jeu que j'aimerais vraiment voir ressortir, c'est Epic de DID.

Par contre, ELF au stick analogique et pas à la croix  :Gerbe:

----------


## Nanaki

> Bonjour, pas réussi à finaliser la transaction même avec VPN, lors du paiement ça vérifie un bon moment avant d'annuler la transaction, sans doute que la carte bancaire est détectée comme française.
> Si d'autres ont réussi....


Je l'ai pris la semaine dernière avec une fausse adresse US et c'est passé sans problème.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je ne sais pas si c'est bien mais c'est pas cher!


Baalim, range tes multi-comptes ça fait désordre  ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, range tes multi-comptes ça fait désordre


 ::ninja:: 


Cette fois, c'est la bonne !

C'est le retour magistral de Groupees dans l’arène des bundles de jeux avec une précommande sur les jeux du studio....Gigoia. Heinkescékeça ?
https://groupees.com/gigoia

EDIT: 

Ah... ok.

https://gigoiastudios.itch.io/

----------


## Dicentim

> Je l'ai pris la semaine dernière avec une fausse adresse US et c'est passé sans problème.


Merci c'est finalement passé, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai inversé en mettant Prenom Nom pour le possesseur de la carte, ou si c'est j'ai choisi "Direct to account" en commandant mais c'est  passé.  ::):

----------


## Magnarrok

Deux jeux gratuit sur GoG  ::w00t::   ::trollface:: 





 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Deux jeux gratuit sur GoG


Ces mecs sont des malades  ::love::

----------


## Baalim

Chuis nul à pong  :Facepalm: 
Et j'ai perdu 5 minutes de productivité. double  :Facepalm:

----------


## Maalak

> Chuis nul à pong 
> Et j'ai perdu 5 minutes de productivité. double


Ca dépend de ce que tu appelles "productivité".  :tired:

----------


## JonJon

PUBG à €13.93 Chez voidu avec le code *summer18*

https://www.voidu.com/en/playerunknowns-battlegrounds

enjoy !  :;): 

edit : y'a tout un paquet de jeux bradés qui bénéficient de "18% extra discount" (dixit voidu himself) avec le code *summer18* 

https://www.voidu.com/en/weekly-sale

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Deux jeux gratuit sur GoG


 ::XD::

----------


## FB74

*Indie Legends 8 Bundle*, pour les Baalimophiles:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-8-bundle

----------


## Baalim

> *Indie Legends 8 Bundle*, pour les Baalimophiles:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-8-bundle


Argh j'ai déjà tout.


Étrangement, tu as oublié ce superbe bundle  ::siffle:: 
https://otakubundle.com/latest/bundles/otakubundle-27

----------


## Baalim

Swords and soldiers HD gratos sur steam

----------


## Wolverine

Avec le lien qui va bien :D

----------


## Baalim

Et encore un bundle :

https://www.indiegala.com/indie-magi...m-games-bundle

Le shmup a l'air honnête.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Fatal_Stormer/

----------


## sebarnolds

> *Indie Legends 8 Bundle*, pour les Baalimophiles:
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...gends-8-bundle


Du bon là-dedans, pour ceux qui ne les ont pas encore.

----------


## Baalim

> Avec le lien qui va bien :D


C'est une version Early access du topic sans bon plan et sans lien. Je sens que je tiens un concept en béton

----------


## talouche

Des clés steam pour DYSTORIA de TriCoastalGames à récupérer sur Twitter

https://twitter.com/HoundPicked/stat...03986502848512

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et où est-ce qu'on récupère la clé ?

----------


## darkvador

Sur Twitter  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Swords and soldiers HD gratos sur steam


Ca a quand meme pas l'air fameux...

----------


## Baalim

> Ca a quand meme pas l'air fameux...


Faut dire que c'est antique.

Vague de déstockage ps4 en cours dans les Micromania.

Raiden III & IV à 2$ l'unité chez Gog. Les amateurs de shmup et, plus généralement, d'arcade ne peuvent pas passer à côté.

----------


## Paradox

> Vague de déstockage ps4 en cours dans les Micromania.


 Ils vendent a -10% du +100% du MSRP ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, je me tate d'en acheter une pas cher mais plus rien ne vas sortir dessus (enfin plus rien qui ne soit sur PC en plus beau et plus fluide) ?

----------


## Baalim

> Ils vendent a -10% du +100% du MSRP ? 
> 
> Sinon, je me tate d'en acheter une pas cher mais plus rien ne vas sortir dessus (enfin plus rien qui ne soit sur PC en plus beau et plus fluide) ?


C'est pas fou et rapidement épuisé 

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/s...ur-ps4-1233434

----------


## Rouxbarbe

En attendant la folie des soldes Steam (à quelle heure ?), j'ai eu la bonne surprise de découvrir un gros rabais sur les deux saisons de Con Man alors qu'hier elles étaient encore à environ 10 balles l'une  ::lol:: 
Aujourd'hui : 11.06€ les deux.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Unforseen Incidents* en offre journalière sur GOG, ce qui le fait à _14.09€_.

----------


## Wolverine

> C'est une version Early access du topic sans bon plan et sans lien. Je sens que je tiens un concept en béton


La sortie d'EA est prévue pour quand ?




> En attendant la folie des soldes Steam (à quelle heure ?), j'ai eu la bonne surprise de découvrir un gros rabais sur les deux saisons de Con Man alors qu'hier elles étaient encore à environ 10 balles l'une 
> Aujourd'hui : 11.06€ les deux.
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1481317571


J'ai jamais pris de vidéos sur Steam, on peut ajouter des sous titres manuellement ?

----------


## Tenebris

J'espère que les soldes steam seront plus attirantes que les précédentes.

----------


## DrGurdil

Non. Cordialement.

En fait c'est la fourberie de la wishlist. Tu mets tes jeux en wishlist pour avoir un coup d’œil rapide sur les promos où tu sais que ça va t'intéresser. Mais du coup inversement si un jeu est beaucoup en wishlist, ils savent qu'il est attendu et que donc ils peuvent se permettre de faire que un -50 au lieu de -75.

Donc faut te faire ta liste en externe pour ne pas montrer ton intérêt et avoir de meilleures promos.

En résumé si les soldes sont nases c'est de la faute des utilisateurs.

----------


## Tenebris

Le truc c'est que si je suis représentatif du panel moyen, Valve devrait avoir pigé que mes jeux de wishlist partent qu'à -75% mini.

----------


## pesos

> Vague de déstockage ps4 en cours dans les Micromania.


Réussi à chopper un FF XII steelbook à 13 balles cette nuit, je suis allé le chercher tout à l'heure  :Cigare:

----------


## Mamadou

> Non. Cordialement.
> 
> En fait c'est la fourberie de la wishlist. Tu mets tes jeux en wishlist pour avoir un coup d’œil rapide sur les promos où tu sais que ça va t'intéresser. Mais du coup inversement si un jeu est beaucoup en wishlist, ils savent qu'il est attendu et que donc ils peuvent se permettre de faire que un -50 au lieu de -75.
> 
> Donc faut te faire ta liste en externe pour ne pas montrer ton intérêt et avoir de meilleures promos.
> 
> En résumé si les soldes sont nases c'est de la faute des utilisateurs.


C'est con mais j'y avais jamais songé. Du coup c'est aussi comme ca que ITAD fait son beurre?

----------


## Abzaarg

> J'espère que les soldes steam seront plus attirantes que les précédentes.


Je n'y crois pas une seconde.

----------


## Baalim

Paypal relance une petite promo.
5$ de rabais sur 30$ dépensés sur steam.

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/offers

L'opération est uniquement US mais les opérations européennes sont assez susceptibles de lui emboîter le pas.

----------


## FB74

*Shadow Returns Deluxe* gratos sur Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...returns-deluxe

----------


## machiavel24

> *Shadow Returns Deluxe* gratos sur Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...returns-deluxe


00MN4-EBRMN-I7AAA  ::siffle::

----------


## Bentic

Ah ben c'est déjà les soldes sur Steam, apparemment (je pensais que c'était à 20h), et le site est déjà en rade  ::P:

----------


## PoOpsS

Firewatch à 4.99€ (prix le plus bas) sur steam.


The end is night à 5.99€ (prix le plus bas) sur steam .

----------


## pesos

Achetez *Dead Cells*  :Vibre:

----------


## Hankh

Bouh Nier Automata est pas soldé  ::(:

----------


## GrosDudule

Le steam link à 2,75€  :Vibre:

----------


## cooly08

Je l'ai eu à 1€.  ::ninja::  (+10€ de fdp)

----------


## Clydopathe

Subnautica a que 20% de soldes  ::(: .

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Subnautica a que 20% de soldes .


Je l'attendais aussi, mais ça ne m'étonne pas il est récent. Je vais peut être le prendre quand même.

----------


## cooly08

Il vaut largement son prix original. Foncez.

----------


## Bibik

Subnautica c'est typiquement le jeu qui était plus discounté en EA que depuis sa release.
Après ça se justifie par son contenu final, mais je regrette de pas l'avoir pris quand il tournait autour des 10€.

----------


## fletch2099

Tiens steam a mis en place une page pour savoir combien on a dépensé (marche aussi avec les clés achetés en externe)
Baalimounet, on veut la somme!
https://help.steampowered.com/en/acc...a/AccountSpend

----------


## Wolverine

Regarde quelques pages avant :D

----------


## Stelarc

> En attendant la folie des soldes Steam



La folie elle a disparu depuis au moins 5 ans. ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La folie elle a disparu depuis au moins 5 ans.


Mais le site continue de tomber  :Facepalm:  Du coup fait chier, je peux pas mater la série que j'ai acheté dessus aujourd'hui  ::(:

----------


## Baalim

> Tiens steam a mis en place une page pour savoir combien on a dépensé (marche aussi avec les clés achetés en externe)
> Baalimounet, on veut la somme!
> https://help.steampowered.com/en/acc...a/AccountSpend


3600$  :Cigare:

----------


## madgic

> La folie elle a disparu depuis au moins 5 ans.


Cette époque où on regardait fébrilement chaque jour les flash sales  ::o:

----------


## Baalim

> Cette époque où on regardait fébrilement chaque jour les flash sales


Clair. Maintenant, on se fait chier. J'ai même pas regardé les soldes du jour.

Je hais tellement ce qu'est devenu konami que j'ai hésité à en parler :

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...tainment-sale/

----------


## FB74

> Mais le site continue de tomber  Du coup fait chier, je peux pas mater la série que j'ai acheté dessus aujourd'hui


Ouais, c'est écran noir chez moi.  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Lethis, Path of Progress* à *4.99* euros sur Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/le...th-of-progress

(Tenter le Voucher *RED10* pour avoir éventuellement 10% de moins).

----------


## Syn0k

> Subnautica a que 20% de soldes .


A noter qu'il est en bundle avec Don't Starve ce qui fait baisser un petit peu le prix (pour ceux qui ont déjà Don't Starve).

----------


## Dark Kariya

On va dire que comparé à d'habitude question soldes Gabiennes,  il y a un peu de mieux cette fois avec ce "jeu" de conquête spatial et sa possibilité de gratter des jeux. D'après la liste complète et avec du cul, on peut gagner DOOM 2016, Subnautica, Rocket League, Celeste, Stardew Valley,...

----------


## Baalim

Question baston, les très recommandables blazblue centralfiction et under night reviennent respectivement à 8.83 € et 4.87 € sur voidu avec le code Summer18.

https://www.voidu.com/en/blazblue-centralfiction

Autant vous dire qu'on n'a jamais vu plus bas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Mudrunner, la version ++ de Spintires, est à -90% sur Steam soit 3€.
Belle enculade pour les gens qui ont sorti 12-15€ au lieu de 30 day one au prétexte qu'ayant raqué le Spintires ils avaient un "tarif préférentiel"

C est à ce prix si vous avez déjà acheté Spintires.

----------


## Clydopathe

> A noter qu'il est en bundle avec Don't Starve ce qui fait baisser un petit peu le prix (pour ceux qui ont déjà Don't Starve).


Merci! ça me l'a fait 14,42€.

----------


## talouche

> On va dire que comparé à d'habitude question soldes Gabiennes,  il y a un peu de mieux cette fois avec ce "jeu" de conquête spatial et sa possibilité de gratter des jeux. D'après la liste complète et avec du cul, on peut gagner DOOM 2016, Subnautica, Rocket League, Celeste, Stardew Valley,...


je viens de voir que la "vieille caisse poussiéreuse" récupérée aux soldes de printemps 2018 peut être ouverte, elle contient des items cosmétiques pour ce nouveau jeu...

----------


## Flad

9889 post
Cet aprèm' je reste bosser pour voler l'op à Baalim  :Fourbe:

----------


## Gloppy

> Mudrunner, la version ++ de Spintires, est à -90% sur Steam soit 3€.
> Belle enculade pour les gens qui ont sorti 12-15€ au lieu de 30 day one au prétexte qu'ayant raqué le Spintires ils avaient un "tarif préférentiel"
> 
> C est à ce prix si vous avez déjà acheté Spintires.


A 3€ j'aurais volontiers testé... mais je n'ai pas Spintires, donc c'est à 17.99€ pour moi  :ouaiouai: 

Sinon, y a *Superflight* à *1.49€* sur Steam, et je trouve ça tentant. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/732430

----------


## Wolverine

Pour les amateurs de VR :
Dead Effect à 9,19€ (60%)
The Mage's Tale à 13,49€ (55%)

En "classique"
Hello Neighbor à 13,99€ soit 50%, ça peut se tenter 
Shadow of War à 66% sur toutes les éditions, ça va de 20 à 35€ au lieu de 60 à 120  :Boom:

----------


## znokiss

> A 3€ j'aurais volontiers testé... mais je n'ai pas Spintires, donc c'est à 17.99€ pour moi


Je peux essayer de te l'offrir. 
Ajoute "znokiss" sur steam si c'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Je peux essayer de te l'offrir. 
> Ajoute "znokiss" sur steam si c'est pas déjà fait.


Si ça marche je veux bien aussi un exemplaire à 3€  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

Ca ne marche pas, ne vous embétez pas.

----------


## znokiss

Hem, et je crois bien qu'en fait, je n'ai pas Spintire  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Merci! ça me l'a fait 14,42€.


Je vais le prendre aussi du coup.

----------


## Nanaki

> Ca ne marche pas, ne vous embétez pas.


Si si ça marche

----------


## Gloppy

> Hem, et je crois bien qu'en fait, je n'ai pas Spintire


Ah, ah ! L'intention était bonne : merci quand même  ::):

----------


## DARKDDR

On devrait bientôt avoir des reveals de jeux du humble monthly non? Quelques jours avant la date pour mettre l'abo en pause.

----------


## Flad

9900, tu sens mon souffle chaud sur ta nuque Baalim ?  ::trollface::

----------


## DrGurdil

Sinon on peut faire un battle royale pour déterminer le prochain OP ?

De toute façon c'est Kahn qui va le récupérer  :Vibre:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi je veux bien être op. Je mettrai en titre : le topic des bons plans #8 (enfin faut vérifier le chiffre voir le nombre) et c'est tout jusqu'à au 10K.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On devrait bientôt avoir des reveals de jeux du humble monthly non? Quelques jours avant la date pour mettre l'abo en pause.


Vu qu'ils ont déjà reveal 3 titres, je n'en suis pas sûr.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, ah ! L'intention était bonne : merci quand même


Si tu restes intéressé, je peux tenter le coup, j'ai déjà les deux jeux et steam me propose de l'acheter à 3€. 
Un pote l'a fait ce matin et il est parvenu à le racheter.

Ah non pardon, je viens de voir que t'as voté FB74 pour la reprise de l'OP. C'est con...

----------


## BeaM

Le steamLink a 2.75€ + 10€ de frais de port (j’évite les fdp, j'ai toujours peur de provoquer des confusions) ça les vaut ?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/

----------


## Baalim

> 9900, tu sens mon souffle chaud sur ta nuque Baalim ?


Viens te battre, brutus  :Boom:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Le steamLink a 2.75€ + 10€ de frais de port (j’évite les fdp, j'ai toujours peur de provoquer des confusions) ça les vaut ?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/


Si t'en as l'usage oui, sinon non. De rien.

Plus sérieusement : avant PC et télé étaient dans la même pièce, du coup c'était facile pour jouer sur le canapé. Par contre depuis qu'on a changé d'appart et qu'il y a 3 pièces entre les deux, c'est super pratique. Et dans un salon c'est quand même plus esthétique qu'une tour  ::ninja:: 

Donc la première question à te poser :
Tu veux jouer sur ta télé ?
╠Oui : C'est dans la même pièce/facilement racordable actuellement ?
╬╠Oui : achète pas
╬╚Non : achète
╚Non : achète pas

----------


## BeaM

Merci de cette réponse ooooh combien complète ^^

----------


## FB74

> Ah non pardon, je viens de voir que t'as voté FB74 pour la reprise de l'OP. C'est con...


Si je reprends l'OP, je mettrai à l'entrée du thread une pancarte "Chiens bienvenus, interdit aux Ataristes."  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Viens te battre, brutus


T'es pas mon père ! C'est maman Ruvon qui me l'a dit.

----------


## Baalim

> T'es pas mon père ! C'est maman Ruvon qui me l'a dit.


Crois moi, elle est bien incapable de le savoir vu qu'elle est comme la mère de cartman  ::trollface:: 

Indie gala Friday
https://www.indiegala.com/friday-spe...eogames-bundle

Je note surtout la présence du populous low poly : reprisal universe et du sympatoche cally's cave IV


Shadow of war et PES 2018 à 20€ l'unité.
Chacun donne droit à un bon d'achat de 15€ sur un Achat de 30€ max

https://fr.gamestore.razer.com/jeux/...re-822174.html

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Vu qu'ils ont déjà reveal 3 titres, je n'en suis pas sûr.


Je me suis inscrit quand il y avait Mafia3 et 2 autres jeux, on en avait découvert 2 autres avant la fin... Dans le doute je reste inscrit pour l'instant.

----------


## pitmartinz

> Si t'en as l'usage oui, sinon non. De rien.
> 
> Plus sérieusement : avant PC et télé étaient dans la même pièce, du coup c'était facile pour jouer sur le canapé. Par contre depuis qu'on a changé d'appart et qu'il y a 3 pièces entre les deux, c'est super pratique. Et dans un salon c'est quand même plus esthétique qu'une tour 
> 
> Donc la première question à te poser :
> Tu veux jouer sur ta télé ?
> ╠Oui : C'est dans la même pièce/facilement racordable actuellement ?
> ╬╠Oui : achète pas
> ╬╚Non : achète
> ╚Non : achète pas


Faut rajouter l'option :

Tu es en wifi ?

Oui => achète pas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah je n'avais plus ce souvenir, t'as pas tort.

----------


## Flad

> Faut rajouter l'option :
> 
> Tu es en wifi ?
> 
> Oui => achète pas.


Le wifi marche pas bien ?
Ca fait pas loin de 6 soldes que j'hésite à me le prendre.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si je reprends l'OP, je mettrai à l'entrée du thread une pancarte "Chiens bienvenus, interdit aux Ataristes."


Quelque soit le quidam qui reprendra l'OP, j'espère qu'il sera foutu de mettre le titre à jour régulièrement, qu'on ne reste pas trois semaines avec l'annonce de la Cour des Miracles 2.0 alors que le Monthly Reveal est loin derrière. Ca fait vraiment négligé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le wifi marche pas bien ?
> Ca fait pas loin de 6 soldes que j'hésite à me le prendre.


Si ton Kiff c'est Solitaire 3D, Démineur voire Mirror, t'es à l'aise si ton Wi-Fi passe nickel.
Par contre si tu veux toucher un ballon à Rocket League ou une tête à Battlefield, va falloir dérouler l'ethernet Cat.6 comme un vrai bonhomme.

----------


## Nanaki

> Question baston, les très recommandables blazblue centralfiction et under night reviennent respectivement à 8.83 € et 4.87 € sur voidu avec le code Summer18.
> 
> https://www.voidu.com/en/blazblue-centralfiction
> 
> Autant vous dire qu'on n'a jamais vu plus bas.


1% de réduction de plus (soit 19%) avec le code STEELSERIES, ce qui fait baisser un peu plus le prix.

----------


## rduburo

Mais ou est ce que l'on vote ? 
Pour un baalim avec des vrais titres.

----------


## Baalim

> Mais ou est ce que l'on vote ? 
> Pour un baalim avec des vrais titres.


Va voir l'op  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelque soit le quidam qui reprendra l'OP, j'espère qu'il sera foutu de mettre le titre à jour régulièrement, qu'on ne reste pas trois semaines avec l'annonce de la Cour des Miracles 2.0 alors que le Monthly Reveal est loin derrière. Ca fait vraiment négligé...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bof, le titre change vachement plus souvent que celui du topic des news :ninha:

----------


## Kargadum

Faut voter pour qui pour avoir de vrais mauvais plans?  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Précommande d'*Attack Of The OST 6* chez Groupees, un bundle de musiques de jeux. L'OST de Fe sera de la partie, les autres, mystère pour le moment.

----------


## Baalim

> Faut voter pour qui pour avoir de vrais mauvais plans?


J'ai comme une idée  ::lol:: 

Soldes diverses chez fanatical. Rabais supplémentaire avec le code RED10

----------


## LaVaBo

Shadowrun Returns est gratos sur le humble store. Valable encore 26h.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...returns-deluxe

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Bof, le titre change vachement plus souvent que celui du topic des news :ninha:


Faire mieux que rien n'est pas faire bien...

----------


## Flad

> Si ton Kiff c'est Solitaire 3D, Démineur voire Mirror, t'es à l'aise si ton Wi-Fi passe nickel.
> Par contre si tu veux toucher un ballon à Rocket League ou une tête à Battlefield, va falloir dérouler l'ethernet Cat.6 comme un vrai bonhomme.


J'envisage pas de jeu en ligne avec mais par contre un pti Wolfenstein ou autre je dis pas non, du coup, ça passe ça passe pas ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

La plupart des gens qui ont le wi-fi rencontrent des soucis avec les jeux qui sont exigeants en termes de réactivité, et je pense que ton FPS en fait partie. 
Comme elles disent quand je tombe le bas : "ça passera pas".

----------


## LaVaBo

> Comme elles disent quand je tombe le bas : "ça passera pas".


T'as vraiment tant de mal que ça à retirer ton slip ?

----------


## Flad

> La plupart des gens qui ont le wi-fi rencontrent des soucis avec les jeux qui sont exigeants en termes de réactivité, et je pense que ton FPS en fait partie. 
> Comme elles disent quand je tombe les bas : "ça passera pas".


Ah tu es de ce genre là ?!  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Vu qu'ils ont déjà reveal 3 titres, je n'en suis pas sûr.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu restes intéressé, je peux tenter le coup, j'ai déjà les deux jeux et steam me propose de l'acheter à 3€. 
> Un pote l'a fait ce matin et il est parvenu à le racheter.
> Ah non pardon, je viens de voir que t'as voté FB74 pour la reprise de l'OP. C'est con...


Mince, pris sur la main dans le sac... enfin dans l'urne de vote ! :D

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais blague à part, si ça te dépanne, je passe l'achat et je te refile la clé. 
 ::ninja::  ::ninja::  Par contre ce sera 9€  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Quelque soit le quidam qui reprendra l'OP, j'espère qu'il sera foutu de mettre le titre à jour régulièrement, qu'on ne reste pas trois semaines avec l'annonce de la Cour des Miracles 2.0 alors que le Monthly Reveal est loin derrière. Ca fait vraiment négligé...


Moi je vote Baalim, ça me détend de m'en prendre à lui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Nan mais blague à part, si ça te dépanne, je passe l'achat et je te refile la clé. 
>  Par contre ce sera 9€


Merci pour ta généreuse proposition (ceux qui disent que tu es un vieux n00b grincheux n'ont de toute évidence rien compris) mais après examen de mon backlog et des wouatmille heures de jeu qu'il représente, je m'en tiens à mes bonnes résolutions et j'attends (j'ai déjà acheté un jeu ce mois-ci, je ne m'en autorise pas plus).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si ça peut te rassurer, rouler à 20 à l'heure dans une gadoue uniforme entre deux tas de sapins verdâtres est marrant environ 20 minutes, le temps de faire "wahou la boue est bien rendue !". 
Ensuite tu vas trouver fort logiquement que traverser un marais en se noyant tous les 200 m ou treuiller en deux clics son camion n'a pas grand-chose de bandant et rien à voir avec le plaisir simple d'un putain de drift tout en courbe en dosant les 800ch de sa Dodge Charger au poil de gâchette pour scorer un max, et si on peut faire la nique à une voiture en passant, c'est toujours ça de pris.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je vote Baalim, ça me détend de m'en prendre à lui.


Moi je vote pas, c'est pas salty. Pis c'est psychologique : dès que la masse fait un truc, et encore plus, un truc qu'on lui demande, mes chromosomes asociaux hurlent de partir à l'opposé. 
Pis bon, dictateur et élection dans la même phrase, pour voter faut vraiment être #motifdeban comme un panier ^^

----------


## sticky-fingers

Avec les soldes Steam, Spelunky - le meilleur jeu du monde et de tous les temps - est à nouveau à vil prix : https://store.steampowered.com/app/239350/Spelunky/

----------


## Oldnoobie

> (ceux qui disent que tu es un vieux n00b grincheux n'ont de toute évidence rien compris)


Ils mélangent mauvais caractère et élitisme passéiste en lutte face à une société décadente, mais que veux-tu, bien qu'il soit plus difficile d'avoir raison seul que tort avec la foule, après tout, à vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans bain de sang. Du coup, tapi dans l'ombre j'attends mon bain, tel celui que Bernard Marat donna.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ah tu es de ce genre là ?!


J'en ai un qui me sert pas. Au cas où...
Dans un premier temps je peux te le filer pour que t'essaye.

Par contre te le vendre 3€ alors que je l'ai eu à 80€ avec le Steam Controller ça me ferait mal au cul  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> J'en ai un qui me sert pas. Au cas où...
> Dans un premier temps je peux te le filer pour que t'essaye.
> 
> Par contre te le vendre 3€ alors que je l'ai eu à 80€ avec le Steam Controller ça me ferait mal au cul


Je me laisse le temps des soldes pour y réfléchir  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Tout ce flood juste pour clore au plus vite!  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Clair, y'a vraiment des gens qui postent pour rien, genre sans bons plans dans leur post.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Scandale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faudrait un topic sans flood, tient.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non parce qu'avec les notifications par mail, ma boite a dépassé les 28 Go.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je me laisse le temps des soldes pour y réfléchir


Bah si tu viens le chercher à mon domicile un soir, t'auras le temps de l'essayer avant la fin des soldes.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je crois que ce qu'il essaie de te dire, c'est qu'il a autant la flemme de sortir une douzaine d'euros que de sortir son luc de chez lui pour passer te le taxer. 
Ce qu'il n'avoue pas, c'est que son moi intérieur sait qu'il n'en n'a pas besoin, son sous-moi lui explique qu'il se sentira pas fin quand il constatera que la prestation de streaming est décevante, mais son sur-moi lui hurle "achèèèète c'est trop cooool".
Y a même sa part de féminité qui lui fait remarquer que le boitier est joli.
Mais comme c'est un vrai bonhomme, il va faire sa feignasse jusqu'à la fin des soldes, pour imputer son non-achat à ces satanés dates limites arbitraires.
Y a même son double pervers qui lui suggère qu'en l'achetant il perdrait l'occasion de pouvoir questionner les gens à son sujet, pendant que son autre double, asocial, lui rappelle que ce forum est sa seule famille depuis qu'il a quitté son pavillon de banlieue après avoir réalisé fraîchement une terrasse pas tout à fait dans les règles de l'art du BTP.

Je peux lire à travers son âme, c'est 50€ la consultation.

----------


## Mastaba

> Clair, y'a vraiment des gens qui postent pour rien, genre sans bons plans dans leur post.
> 
> *- - - Mise à jour - - -*
> 
> Scandale.
> 
> *- - - Mise à jour - - -*
> 
> Faudrait un topic sans flood, tient.
> ...


Haha ce fail de multi-post XD

----------


## Wolverine

> Je peux lire à travers son âme, c'est 50€ la consultation.


Si c'est limité à l'âme de Flad, c'est assez restreint quand même  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Si c'est limité à l'âme de Flad, c'est assez restreint quand même


C'est pas faux.

----------


## pipoop

RDJ:Flad a une ame

----------


## cooly08

> Clair, y'a vraiment des gens qui postent pour rien, genre sans bons plans dans leur post.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Scandale.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Faudrait un topic sans flood, tient.
> ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

Guardians of the galaxy 6.24$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...lltale-Series/

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

> Paypal relance une petite promo.
> 5$ de rabais sur 30$ dépensés sur steam.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/offers
> 
> L'opération est uniquement US mais les opérations européennes sont assez susceptibles de lui emboîter le pas.


Des nouvelles sur une potentielle arrivée chez nous de l'offre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FB74

> Des nouvelles sur une potentielle arrivée chez nous de l'offre ?


On sent bien que Baalim a balancé ça pour captiver l'audience et essayer d'exister...  :ouaiouai: 



 ::trollface::

----------


## maxtidus10

Pour ceux qui hésitaient encore : Vermintide II à moins de 18 euros  :;):  (offre valable les prochaines 48h).

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...DLE+-+20180622

----------


## Baalim

> Pour ceux qui hésitaient encore : Vermintide II à moins de 18 euros  (offre valable les prochaines 48h).
> 
> https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...DLE+-+20180622


15.92€ ici avec code summer18  :;): 
https://www.voidu.com/en/warhammer-vermintide-2-2

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des nouvelles sur une potentielle arrivée chez nous de l'offre ?


Rien pour l'instant. Ça sent l'offre america fuuuu yeah


Rayman legends à 6€ sur wii u
https://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Wii-U/R...ds-592895.html


S'il y a un jeu qui peut se targuer d'avoir loupé le coche en beauté, c'est bien the culling.

Abandonné par les joueurs et par ses développeurs, il est à 3.34€ pour les curieux

https://store.steampowered.com/app/437220/The_Culling/

----------


## Flad

> RDJ:Flad a une ame


Je l'ai loué à un type chelou mais ça passe.

----------


## Kaede

Jeux neo-retro pas cher sur Steam, prix les plus bas toujours :
- Alien Splatter Redux à 0.39€
- Jet Gunner à 0.39€
- Mini Ghost à 0.79€

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

#9953

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Pour info, Cuphead est à 11.99€ sur GMG avec le coupon JUNE25 + la promo en cours, ce qui me semble être le prix le plus bas historique d'après ce que je vois sur isthereanydeal.  :;):

----------


## rogercoincoin

Merci hamster Jovial... heu ...Gimpster Jovial !
 :;):

----------


## Shapa

Sinon vous filez l'OP au mec qui poste le 10.000e message.

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon vous filez l'OP au mec qui poste le 10.000e message.


Bonne idée, ça  :Indeed: 

Putschez comme bon vous semble, marauds, je ne suis pas là

----------


## sticky-fingers

*Dead Cells* à 8.99 sur GMG avec le code K3GORG-O05650-DLF9JL
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dead-cells/

----------


## Kaede

Au fait, pour les amateurs de rogue-lite de shoot'em up omnidirection (déplacements à la Smash T.V.), Monolith est à 4€, son lowest ever.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon vous filez l'OP au mec qui poste le 10.000e message.


Et s'il en veut pas? Faisons une l.i.s.t.e.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai voté Baalim parce que je n'aime pas ces attaques violentes dans le fo... heu... sans fondement.
Surtout que selon certains ça ne passera pas.  ::cry::

----------


## Shapa

> Et s'il en veut pas? Faisons une l.i.s.t.e.


C'est la beauté du truc, ça et les mecs qui vont attendre a 9998 posts. Comme ca le topic sera figé a jamais. #evil

----------


## Rouxbarbe

De toute façon ce topic j'y crois pas, ça marchera jamais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Dead pixels adventure
https://www.indiegala.com/store#giveaway

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De toute façon ce topic j'y crois pas, ça marchera jamais.


Moi non plus. Tout ce spam doit être éradiqué. De ses cendres naîtra un topic sans flood éternel

----------


## Kaede

Hop, petit crosspost

Quelques-uns des shmups / shooters les plus abordables :

A 1€ :
- Bot Vice (de même que leurs 2 autres jeux : Super Star Path (puzzle-shmup), Strikey Sisters (casse-briques))
- Savant - Ascent ("petit" jeu sur rails, mais bien sympa quand même)
- Danmaku Unlimited 2
A côté de ça :
- Crimzon Clover 2€
- Hurricane of varstray 2€
- Revolver360 RE:ACTOR à 3€
- Kamui 4€
- Monolith à 4€ (cf. ci-dessus)
- Ikaruga 4.6€
- Trouble Witches Origin - Episode1 Daughters of Amalgam 5€
- Steredenn 5.52€
- Assault Android Cactus, twin stick shooter, à 5.6€
- Kero Blaster à 6€
- Blue Revolver 7,5€
- Deathsmiles, Mushi à 8€ chacun
- PAWARUMI 8.5€
- Strania, Eschatos à 9€ chacun

Et Chez GOG, Raiden III et IV à 1.7€ chacun.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je rajouterai l'excellent Steredenn à 5.52€ sur Voidu et le très bon Drifting Lands a 9.49€ (mais qui n'est pas son prix le plus bas)

----------


## Baalim

Nouveau pick & mix bundle chez fanatical avec notamment farsky et glass masquerade

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...Mix+DollarDash


Question shmup, Pawarumi à 8.5€ me branche bien :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/610410/PAWARUMI/

Au même tarif, le dernier G.Rev : strania
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...tella_Machina/

----------


## DARKDDR

En parlant de shoot em up , je rajoute ça que ma liste de découverte m'a proposé en me prenant pour Baalim : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Hollow_Dream/

----------


## FB74

> En parlant de shoot em up , je rajoute ça que ma liste de découverte m'a proposé en me prenant pour Baalim : https://store.steampowered.com/app/7..._Hollow_Dream/


C'est clair que c'est calibré pour du Baalim....  ::O:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ben vous avez foutu quoi cet aprem, il est toujours pas clos ce topac ?

----------


## FB74

> Ben vous avez foutu quoi cet aprem, il est toujours pas clos ce topac ?


Et c'est RouxBarbe qui reprend l'OP.  :Cigare: 

Bravo !!!  ::):

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Ma contribution avant la clôture : *Mare Nostrvm* pour 9,79€ (-51%) première réduction sur ce jeu depuis sa sortie l'année dernière.

C'est une simulation (wargame) de batailles navales dans l'antiquité, par les auteurs de Qvadriga.

----------


## Baalim

The escapists, 2€ sur Android.

Bundle devolver à 22€
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...dle_SGDQ_2018/

----------


## Bentic

> *Dead Cells* à 8.99 sur GMG avec le code K3GORG-O05650-DLF9JL
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/dead-cells/


Est-ce que c'est un code à usage unique, ou lié à ton compte ?
J'ai essayé mais ça ne passe pas. De même qu'il a l'air exclu des codes JUNE20 ou JUNE25  ::sad::

----------


## RomTaka

> Est-ce que c'est un code à usage unique, ou lié à ton compte ?
> J'ai essayé mais ça ne passe pas. De même qu'il a l'air exclu des codes JUNE20 ou JUNE25


Même constat pour les codes JUNE20 ou JUNE25.
J'ai fini par le prendre chez Fanatical : avec le code RED10, il passe de 11,99 € à 10,79 €.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Est-ce que c'est un code à usage unique, ou lié à ton compte ?
> J'ai essayé mais ça ne passe pas.


Je ne pense pas : ça marchait hier, ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui même depuis mon compte.

----------


## erynnie

Vu le format du code c'est à usage unique.
J'en ai reçu un du même style via la newsletter et c'est bien précisé : "Enjoy your weekend with our exclusive gift just for you".

----------


## Baalim

Les 8 premiers dlc de friday the 13th, puzzle f2p par les créateurs de slayaway camp, sont gratos
https://store.steampowered.com/app/795100/

----------


## Flad

9979
Je veille  :Fourbe:

----------


## acdctabs

C'est cool les soldes, je me fait ban du store steam quand j'explore ma liste de découvertes ... Bientôt ils vont t'obliger à rester 30s sur chaque page.




> *Access Denied*   You don't have permission to access "http://store.steampowered.com/app/795100/" on this server.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Il y a actuellement 22 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (12 utilisateur(s) et 10 invité(s))
> 
> Pancho Villa, sticky-fingers, fargonien, archer hawke, leboz, cedes4, erkadae, Cheshire, Tartiff, keoma, nicklacave, yougi


Même pas un taulier pour surveiller le décompte final avant l'explosion du beau fil. Flaalim démission !

----------


## cedes4

Baalim cherche a avoir un backlog sur le thread en fait !!

----------


## Baalim

> Même pas un taulier pour surveiller le décompte final avant l'explosion du beau fil. Flaalim démission !


J'ai une super excuse, je suis toujours à Budapest.

Doom 2016 à 5€ chez les Micromania qui en ont encore en stock


J'accuse !  :Boom: 
Le vieux topic sans flood n'a été clôturé qu'au bout de....18000 messages  :Sweat: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...turing-kayl257

Ceci être discrimination !

----------


## Flad

> J'ai une super excuse, je suis toujours à Budapest.
> 
> !


Reste là-bas, c'est pour ton bien !

----------


## Brienne

Bientôt les 10 000.
Adieu fil de la tentation !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est quand le flood de bons plans déjà ?

----------


## Gordor

Bonjour.

----------


## Bentic

> Je ne pense pas : ça marchait hier, ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui même depuis mon compte.


C'est qu'il y a un ninja qui n'a pas dit merci  ::P: 



> Même constat pour les codes JUNE20 ou JUNE25.
> J'ai fini par le prendre chez Fanatical : avec le code RED10, il passe de 11,99 € à 10,79 €.


Je vais voir, je vais peut-être attendre encore un peu. Ça doit être psychologique  ::P:

----------


## bbd

Pour 10000 posts t’as plus rien de toutes façons...

----------


## pothi

Tiens la troisième classe est dispo sur slay the spire?

----------


## pitmartinz

Plus que 10 !

----------


## Nieur

9  :Popcorn:

----------


## odji

un peu de plus de 15 balles le dernier football manager chez bundlestarr: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/football-manager-2018

----------


## Baalim

> Reste là-bas, c'est pour ton bien !


Trop tard.

Masters of Orion à 10.2$
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...ster-of-Orion/

Battletech à 22.81€
https://www.play-asia.com/battletech/13/70bxcr

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Plus que 5!!!!!!!!!!

Et le gagnant est...

----------


## Clydopathe

On veux un nom! Ca tease beaucoup quand même.

----------


## Baalim

Alors, qui n'en veut de l'Op ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pas moi (et plus que deux messages  ::P: ).

----------


## znokiss

Plus que 1.

----------


## DrGurdil

10 000 !!!!!!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## archer hawke

Mais où est Flad le ninja d'op ?!

----------


## GrosDudule

> Mais où est Flad le ninja d'op ?!


C'est pas Kahn en ce moment qui vole tous les OP ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Mais où est Flad le ninja d'op ?!


Présent !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La suite ici svp : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...5#post11786305

:-)

----------


## Jughurta

Stasis à 2€ chez Gamersgate.

----------

